# Τα εφήμερα



## nickel (Nov 11, 2008)

Χρειαζόμαστε ένα νήμα να ρίχνουμε ειδησάρια που διαβάσαμε και μας τραβήξανε το ενδιαφέρον, όταν δεν αξίζει να ανοίγουμε νήμα για το καθένα χωριστά και να γεμίζουμε τον τόπο. Ένα άλλο νήμα που ξεκίνησα παρασοβάρεψε.

Ένα ειδησάριο που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ σήμερα:
Να που τελικά αξίζει να είσαι σπάμερ


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 14, 2008)

*Αβγά στον Αλογοσκούφη - London School of Economics*

Κατεβάζετε το βίντεο από εδώ.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 14, 2008)

Αναδημοσίευση από Indymedia:

Στο αεροδρόμιο της Αθήνας, ο Αλογοσκούφης είχε την τύχη να φάει και φρέσκο γιαουρτάκι στη μάπα, εκτός από τα αυγά που έφαγε εχθές... Περίπου 20 σύντροφοι τον περίμεναν για να του προσφέρουν την πρέπουσα υποδοχή.
Πάντα τέτοια.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2008)

Στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου βρήκα αυτή την είδηση από τον Guardian:

My Taki


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2008)

Και η υποκρισία πάει σύννεφο... Πολλοί Εγγλέζοι, διαβάζω στο BBC, δεν μπορούν πια να δουν αυτή τη σελίδα της Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Killer

Ταυτόχρονα:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/technology/newsid_7766000/7766448.stm

Six million people in the UK alone are thought to download music and movie files for free each year with more than half under-25s said to use file-sharing networks like Gnutella, BitTorrent and eDonkey. 

Το εξώφυλλο των Σκόρπιονς τούς μάρανε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2008)

Στην Ψηφιακή Ελλάδα της ΕΤ1 μεταδόθηκε συνέντευξη με τον Σπύρο Δόικα του translatum.gr:


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2008)

*Το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου στο ηλιακό σύστημα*

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, θα το έχετε ξανακούσει. Φαινόμενα ανάλογα με το λεγόμενο του θερμοκηπίου στον πλανήτη μας, παρατηρούνται και στον Άρη, τον Πλούτωνα και άλλους πλανήτες του ηλιακού μας συστήματος. 

*Sun Blamed for Warming of Earth and Other Worlds
*
By Ker Than, LiveScience Staff Writer
posted: 12 March 2007 07:27 am ET

Earth is heating up lately, but so are Mars, Pluto and other worlds in our solar system, leading some scientists to speculate that a change in the sun’s activity is the common thread linking all these baking events.

Others argue that such claims are misleading and create the false impression that rapid global warming, as Earth is experiencing, is a natural phenomenon.

While evidence suggests fluctuations in solar activity can affect climate on Earth, and that it has done so in the past, the majority of climate scientists and astrophysicists agree that the sun is not to blame for the current and historically sudden uptick in global temperatures on Earth, which seems to be mostly a mess created by our own species. 

Η συνέχεια, εδώ...


----------



## Lexoplast (Dec 9, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον το σχόλιο του Στέλιου Κούλογλου, ακόμη πιο ενδιαφέρον όμως τα σχόλια των χρηστών και ιδιαίτερα το σχόλιο ενός χρήστη στις 15:50 σε αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα. Είναι σε greeklish, αλλά κάντε την καρδιά σας πέτρα (αν δεν έχει ήδη γίνει) και διαβάστε το.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 9, 2008)

Ψιλά γράμματα για τους βανδάλους. Μπρους Λη


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2008)

The 100 best records of 2008
Sunday Times' writers choose the best CDs of the year, from Fleet Foxes and Kanye West to Buika and Magdalena Kozena


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2008)

Και διαβάζοντας, διαβάζοντας (και τι να πρωτοδιαβάσεις πια) έμαθα και την έκφραση «για το καμπαναριό» (βλ. Παναγία των Παρισίων, Κουασιμόδος) και, από τον Στάθη (τον άλλο, ντε) για τον Λέοντα το Σγουρό.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2008)

Εντελώς εφήμερο: Από την κάμερα στο Σύνταγμα, μαθητές-φοιτητές απέναντι στα ΜΑΤ.

Πριν από μισή ώρα ήταν πολύ περισσότεροι και στέκονταν μπροστά στον Άγνωστο, αλλά τώρα, που έφυγαν αρκετοί, τους στρίμωξαν μπροστά από την σκάλα.

Πολύ παράξενο Σαββατόβραδο. Καλοντυμένοι άνθρωποι έβγαιναν από τα θέατρα στο έρημο και ρημαγμένο κέντρο της πόλης, παιδιά γράφανε με αναμμένα κεριά το όνομα του νεκρού σε ένα ιδιότυπο μνημόσυνο στο Σύνταγμα, την ώρα που το άλλο μνημόσυνο, στον τόπο της δολοφονίας, πνιγόταν στα δακρυγόνα. Δεν κατάφερα να φτάσω ως εκεί, οι διασταυρώσεις ήταν κλεισμένες από ΜΑΤ. Πρέπει να έγινε χαμός...Διάβασα τώρα κάπου οτι ένας ηλικιωμένος μεταφέρθηκε στο νοσοκομείο με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2008)

Από τις πιο θλιβερές ειδήσεις που διάβασα τελευταία (πέρα από τα τραγικά δικά μας):

* Γίνονται κλέφτες για να επιστρέψουν στη φυλακή-Απελπισμένοι οι ηλικιωμένοι Ιάπωνες λόγω φτώχειας και μοναξιάς.*
Τα ΝΕΑ, Παρασκευή 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2008

Αριθμός- ρεκόρ. Περίπου 30.000 ηλικιωμένοι βρίσκονται στη φυλακή. Πολλοί από αυτούς διαπράττουν αδικήματα για να βρουν στέγη και τροφή.
Χαμηλές συντάξεις κι επιδόματα, μοναξιά, παντελής απουσία κοινωνικής μέριμνας: στη χώρα του Ανατέλλοντος Ηλίου οι ηλικιωμένοι Ιάπωνες που καταδικάζονται σε ποινές φυλάκισης έχουν πενταπλασιαστεί τα τελευταία είκοσι χρόνια. Για πολλούς από αυτούς, η φυλακή είναι το πιο φιλόξενο μέρος για να περάσουν το υπόλοιπο της ζωής τους.
Συνέβη στα τέλη του περασμένου Αυγούστου σε έναν σταθμό του Τόκιο: δυο νεαρές γυναίκες δέχονται επίθεση με μαχαίρι. Δράστης είναι μια γυναίκα 79 χρόνων χωρίς στέγη και με μοναδική περιουσία 6.500 γιεν (περίπου 53 ευρώ). «Δεν είχα πού να πάω», είπε στον δικηγόρο της. «Ήθελα να με συλλάβει η Αστυνομία». Αυτό το τραγικό επεισόδιο δείχνει τις διαστάσεις που έχει λάβει στην Ιαπωνία το πρόβλημα της παραβατικότητας με πρωταγωνιστές ανθρώπους της τρίτης ηλικίας.[...]* Μια άλλη αιτία είναι η μοναξιά.* Τόσο βαριά καμιά φορά, ώστε η Αστυνομία έχει καταγράψει περιπτώσεις ηλικιωμένων γυναικών που κλέβουν ελπίζοντας ότι θα τις συλλάβουν. *Ξέρουν ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα περάσουν λίγες ώρες μιλώντας με κάποιον.* Ηλικιωμένοι άνδρες με χαμηλά εισοδήματα που έχουν χάσει τις συζύγους τους, καταφεύγουν στην εγκληματικότητα για να πάνε φυλακή. Ξέρουν ότι εκεί θα έχουν τρία γεύματα την ημέρα και προσωπικό για να ασχοληθεί μαζί τους. Κι όταν τελειώνει η ποινή τους διαπράττουν νέο αδίκημα για να επιστρέψουν στην ασφάλεια του κελιού τους. Αυτό κάνει κι ένας 67χρονος άνδρας. «Δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να βρω βοήθεια από την κυβέρνηση. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να κλέψω. Και κλέβω», δηλώνει. Κι ένας 76χρονος άστεγος προσθέτει: «Στη φυλακή μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε, να φάμε και να δουλέψουμε».


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2008)

(Στον αντίποδα του πιο πάνω θλιβερού μηνύματος)

Σε γλέντι φαίνεται να εξελίσσεται η μεγάλη συναυλία συμπαράστασης στον αγώνα των μαθητών στα Προπύλαια. Αυτή τη στιγμή παίζεται το «ο πιο καλός ο μαθητής» του Ζαμπέτα! Μεταδίδεται (όχι συνέχεια) από τον Hijack 96,6 και τον 105,5 στο Κόκκινο. Θα κρατήσει μέχρι το βράδυ από οτι φαίνεται, έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή ένα σωρό καλλιτέχνες!
Να πάμε όλοι!


----------



## stathis (May 14, 2009)

*Οδηγός cabrio «μοίρασε» 23.000 ευρώ σε αυτοκινητόδρομο της Γερμανίας*

«Αέρας» έγιναν οι 23.000 ευρώ ενός νεαρού οδηγού cabrio, όταν ο άνεμος πήρε το φάκελο που τα περιείχε από τη θήκη της θέσης του συνοδηγού και τα χρήματα -σε χαρτονομίσματα των 500, 200 και 100 ευρώ- άρχισαν να ανεμίζουν σε αυτοκινητόδρομο της βόρειας Γερμανίας κοντά στο Αννόβερο...
Ο 23χρονος κάλεσε αμέσως την αστυνομία, η οποία διέκοψε την κυκλοφορία στον αυτοκινητόδρομο και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις.
Επί μισή ώρα οκτώ αστυνομικοί έψαχναν τα χρήματα και τελικά κατάφεραν να συγκεντρώσουν 20.000 ευρώ.
«Οι υπόλοιπες 3.000 δεν βρέθηκαν» ανακοίνωσε εκπρόσωπος της αστυνομίας, αλλά προειδοποίησε όσους τα βρουν ότι είναι παράνομο να τα κρατήσουν.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1013609&lngDtrID=245


----------



## crystal (May 14, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι, το νέο είναι ότι επιστράφηκαν οι 20.000...
(Προσπαθώ να ζωγραφίσω την αντίστοιχη σκηνή στην Αθηνών-Λαμίας.)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

Κι έλεγα κι εγώ γιατί γινόταν πανζουρλισμός από τα μπατσικά, τους ζητάδες και τα πυροσβεστικά κάτω από το σπίτι μου χτες τη νύχτα...

Μπαράζ εμπρηστικών επιθέσεων στη Θεσσαλονίκη

Μπαράζ εμπρηστικών επιθέσεων σημειώθηκε τη νύχτα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Άγνωστοι πυροδότησαν, λίγο πριν τις τέσσερις, διαδοχικά ένα γραφείο συστημάτων ασφάλειας, ένα κατάστημα ειδών κυνηγιού κι ένα ραφείο στρατιωτικών ρούχων.

Η πρώτη έκρηξη σημειώθηκε στις 3.40 στην οδό Ολύνθου 62 στην Τούμπα, με αποτέλεσμα να καταστραφεί ολοσχερώς αυτοκίνητο εταιρείας συστημάτων ασφάλειας και να προκληθούν φθορές στην είσοδο του κτιρίου.

Δέκα λεπτά αργότερα εξερράγησαν γκαζάκια σε κατάστημα ειδών κυνηγιού στην οδό Εγνατία 65. Η φωτιά στο πεζοδρόμιο όμως πέρασε από τη σχάρα εξαερισμού στο υπόγειο του κτιρίου, όπου στεγάζονται τα γραφεία της εφημερίδας «Κόντρα» και προκλήθηκαν σημαντικές φθορές.

Η τελευταία χρονικά επίθεση σημειώθηκε σε ραφείο στρατιωτικών ρούχων στην οδό Αγίου Δημητρίου 14. Οι δράστες τοποθέτησαν τρία γκαζάκια από τα οποία εξερράγησαν τα δύο.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Άγνωστοι πυροδότησαν [...]κι ένα ραφείο στρατιωτικών ρούχων.


Τι γίνεται; Τους είπαν να χτυπήσουν γραφεία στρατιωτικών και άκουσαν «ραφεία»;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι γίνεται; Τους είπαν να χτυπήσουν γραφεία στρατιωτικών και άκουσαν «ραφεία»;



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπορεί να θέλησαν να τους κάνουν από νωρίς τη ζημιά. Να μην προλάβουν καν να βάλουν τα ρούχα. Nip them in the bud, που λένε.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

Τους είπε ότι είναι άλλος και δραπέτευσε

Αφγανός κρατούμενος είπε στους αστυνομικούς ότι είναι ένας άλλος, Παλαιστίνιος κρατούμενος. Εκείνοι τον πίστεψαν κι έτσι, πολύ απλά, δραπέτευσε σαν κύριος.

Ακούγεται σαν παραμύθι ή σαν τρελή, απίστευτη, ιστορία. Όμως, πρόκειται για πραγματικό γεγονός χωρίς ίχνος υπερβολής που αποκαλύπτει, σ’ όλο το μεγαλείο της, μια ακόμη γκάφα της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας.

Ο Αφγανός, 24χρόνων, κρατούνταν στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα Ομονοίας, κατηγορούμενος για ληστεία.

Χθες το πρωί μετήχθη με άλλους 6 κρατούμενους, συνοδεία πέντε αστυνομικών, στα δικαστήρια της πρώην Σχολής Ευελπίδων προκειμένου να δικαστεί.

Μόνο που ο Αφγανός εμφανίστηκε στους αστυνομικούς - φύλακές του ως ένας άλλος, Παλαιστίνιος κρατούμενος, ο οποίος κατηγορείτο για παραβάσεις των νόμων περί ναρκωτικών και αλλοδαπών.

Οι αστυνομικοί πείστηκαν, δεν το έλεγξαν και ο Αφγανός δικάστηκε στη θέση του Παλαιστίνιου.

Για τα αδικήματα του Παλαιστίνιου του επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης τεσσάρων μηνών.

Ωστόσο, επειδή ως Παλαιστίνιος έχει άσυλο, άσκησε έφεση και αφέθηκε ελεύθερος.

Σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της αστυνομίας, το γεγονός έγινε αντιληπτό από τους αστυνομικούς του τμήματος στις 6 το απόγευμα.

Η Γενική Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση Αττικής διέταξε να συλληφθούν οι υπαίτιοι αστυνομικοί και σήμερα αναμένεται να οδηγηθούν στον εισαγγελέα, κατηγορούμενοι για απελευθέρωση κρατουμένου.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2009)

Ε, εντάξει, αυτό είναι στα πλαίσια του λογικού και του αναμενόμενου. Εγώ περιμένω να δω πότε Νιγηριανή θα τους πει ότι είναι Παλαιστίνιος κρατούμενος και θα την αφήσουν να φύγει.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ περιμένω να δω πότε Νιγηριανή θα τους πει ότι είναι Παλαιστίνιος κρατούμενος και θα την αφήσουν να φύγει.



Γιατί; Απίθανο το 'χεις να συμβεί;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2009)

Άμα είναι όμως να γράψουν κάνα μηχανάκι ή να στριμώξουν κανένα μετανάστη («τα χαρτιά σου») μια χαρά πανέτοιμοι είναι και παίρνουν και πόζες Ρόμποκοπ.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

Ειδικά αυτό με τα ανοιχτά πόδια και το στριγκ, πολύ με άρεσε.

Διχάζει την Κίνα το «πάρκο 
του Σεξ»

Ακόμα και πριν ανοίξει τις πύλες του, το πρώτο θεματικό πάρκο για το σεξ στην Κίνα έχει προκαλέσει έντονες αντιδράσεις, κυρίως για τα μεγάλου μεγέθους γυμνά αγάλματα, τα ομοιώματα γεννητικών οργάνων, αλλά και το εργαστήρι τεχνικής για το σεξ. 

"Η χώρα του έρωτα" θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί τον Οκτώβριο στην Σονγκτσίνγκ της νοτιοδυτικής Κίνας, αλλά οι πολέμιοι του πάρκου ελπίζουν ότι αυτή η ημέρα δεν θα έρθει ποτέ, γράφει η αγγλόφωνη εφημερίδα China Daily.

Εκτός από μια έκθεση για την ιστορία της σεξουαλικότητας και τις ερωτικές τεχνικές, στο πάρκο εκτίθεται ένα τεράστιο γλυπτό που παριστάνει το κάτω μισό ενός γυναικείου σώματος σε μια στάση που, σύμφωνα με πολλούς, προκαλεί: πόδια ανοικτά και στρινγκ...Μάλιστα το γλυπτό αυτό βρίσκεται σε μια βάση που περιστρέφεται.

Ο διευθυντής του πάρκου Λου Σιαοτσίνγκ τόνισε πως "η χώρα του έρωτα" δημιουργήθηκε για το καλό του κόσμου, για να βοηθήσει τους ενήλικες να έχουν μια αρμονική σεξουαλική ζωή. "Το σεξ είναι ένα θέμα ταμπού στην Κίνα, όμως οι άνθρωποι έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη από περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα αυτό", τόνισε ο Λου.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τι γίνεται; Τους είπαν να χτυπήσουν γραφεία στρατιωτικών και άκουσαν «ραφεία»;


Χρειάζεται τελικά επιμελητής και διορθωτής ακόμη και στις τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις. 



Katerina_A said:


> Τους είπε ότι είναι άλλος και δραπέτευσε


Το 'πε και ο τσίου² εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=32777&postcount=115 :)



Katerina_A said:


> Ειδικά αυτό με τα ανοιχτά πόδια και το στριγκ, πολύ με άρεσε.
> Διχάζει την Κίνα το «πάρκο του Σεξ»


Επειδή δεν δόθηκε η επίμαχη εικόνα (δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό άρθρο):


----------



## Katerina_A (May 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή δεν δόθηκε η επίμαχη εικόνα (δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό άρθρο):



Καλά έχω πέσει κάτω απ' τα γέλια. Αυτή την εκ των ενόντων και φτηνιάρικη κατασκευή τη θεωρούν πάρκο του σεξ; Εν τω μεταξύ, εγώ αυτό το φελιζολένιο πράμα δεν θα το έλεγα ποτέ «γλυπτό». Μάλλον για αρπαχτή πρόκειται και μόνο αρμονική σεξουαλική ζωή δεν θα βοηθήσει τους Κινέζους να αποκτήσουν...


----------



## stathis (May 23, 2009)

*World's oldest blogger María Amelia López Soliño dies*

*Spanish grandmother Maria Amelia Lopez logged off for the last time on Wednesday morning, her family has announced*

The world's oldest blogger – a 97-year-old Spanish grandmother introduced to the internet by her grandchildren two years ago – has died.
Maria Amelia Lopez’s posts touched on many aspects of her long life, from political memories of the Franco era to intimate musings on her increasingly fragile state of health.
Mrs Lopez blogged from the seaside town of Muxia, where she was born in 1911, or from the farmhouse in Galicia belonging to her grandson, Daniel.
She wrote: "On December 23rd 2006, my grandson gave me a present, this blog when I was 95 years old ... and my life changed ... now, I can communicate and interact with the world."
Her blog, at amis95.blogspot.com, became a global hit, notching up more than 1.5 million visits. As her fame spread, Mrs Lopez became an unlikely campaigner for digital rights for older people, and even took tea with the Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero, the Spanish Prime Minister.
She wrote frequently of the benefits of the online community she had created.
In one of her last posts, in February this year, she wrote: "When I'm on the internet, I forget about my illness. The distraction is good for you – being able to communicate with people. It wakes up the brain, and gives you great strength."
Mrs Lopez became the world's oldest blogger on the death of 108-year-old Australian Oliver Riley in June 2008. The new holder of this unoffical title is unknown, although the actor Kirk Douglas, 92, who blogs regularly on his MySpace page, could be in the running.
Twitter's oldest microblogger is the 104-year-old Briton Ivy Bean, who keeps her 14,600 followers entertained at twitter.com/ivybean104.

http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article6344077.ece


----------



## kapa18 (May 24, 2009)

*Διάκριση για την ελληνική ταινία «Κυνόδοντας» στο Φεστιβάλ των Καννών*

Η ταινία Κυνόδοντας με την υπογραφή του Γιώργου Λάνθιμου στο σενάριο και τη σκηνοθεσία απέσπασε το βραβείο καλύτερης ταινίας στο τμήμα «Ένα Κάποιο Βλέμμα» του 62ου Κινηματογραφικού Φεστιβάλ των Καννών.

Το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## userX (May 25, 2009)

ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΠΟΙΗΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΡΒΟΥΚΑΛΛΟΥ

(_Anthologia Graeca_, _Παλατινή Ανθολογία_, 9.425.1)
Ἅδ' ἐγὼ ἁ τλάμων ἄπολις πόλις ἄμμιγα νεκροῖς
ἐνναέταις κεῖμαι ἁ παναποτμοτάτα·
Ἥφαιστός μ' ἐδάμασσε μετὰ κλόνον Ἐννοσιγαίου,
φεῦ, ἀπὸ τοσσατίου κάλλεός εἰμι κόνις.
ἀλλὰ παραστείχοντες ἐμὰν στοναχήσατε μοῖραν,
σπείσατε Βηρυτῷ δάκρυα καὶ φθιμένᾳ. 


JOANNES BARBUCALLUS, also called JOANNES GRAMMATICUS, is the author of eleven epigrams in the Anthology. Three of them are on the destruction of Berytus by earthquake in A.D. 551: from these it may be conjectured that he had studied at the great school of civil law there. As to his name a scholiast in MS. Pal. says, {ethnikon estin enoma. Barboukale gar polis en tois [entos] Iberos tou potamou}. But this seems to be an incorrect reminiscence of the name {Arboukale}, a town in Hispania Tarraconensis, in the lexicon of Stephanus Byzantinus.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Καλά, αυτοί δεν είναι σοβαροί. Ρούχα δεν υπήρχαν στο ξενοδοχείο τους; Γυρίσαμε στα χρόνια των μοιχών κι ακόμα χειρότερα;

*Αθωώθηκαν οι ...«Καλόγριες του Μπρίστολ»*

Το Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Ηρακλείου αθώωσε σήμερα το μεσημέρι τους 17 Βρετανούς που είχαν ντυθεί... «Καλόγριες του Μπρίστολ», καθώς έκρινε ότι η περιβολή τους αλλά και η εν γένει συμπεριφορά τους δεν σκανδάλισαν τους πολίτες. 
[...]
Εντύπωση προκάλεσε το γεγονός ότι εμφανίστηκαν στο δικαστήριο ντυμένοι με τα μαύρα «ράσα» —πρόχειρα κοντά και μακριά φορέματα— που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις οι κατηγορούμενοι προσπαθούσαν να… μακρύνουν τραβώντας τα προς τα κάτω. Και αυτό γιατί κανείς δεν φρόντισε να τους δοθεί η δυνατότητα να εμφανιστούν αξιοπρεπώς στο δικαστήριο.
​





http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=47793


----------



## Katerina_A (May 25, 2009)

Κλοπή στο διαμέρισμα της Μόνικα Μπελούτσι στο Παρίσι

Κοσμήματα και άλλα τιμαλφή αξίας περίπου 80.000 ευρώ κλάπηκαν από το διαμέρισμα, που διαθέτει στο Παρίσι, η Ιταλίδα ηθοποιός Μόνικα Μπελούτσι. 

Κατά την κλοπή, το διάσημο πρώην μοντέλο βρισκόταν στις Κάννες στην τελετή για το κλείσιμο του Κινηματογραφικού Φεστιβάλ, όπου συμμετέχει σε διαγωνιζόμενη ταινία με συμπρωταγωνίστρια την Σοφί Μαρσό.

Όπως ανακοινώθηκε από την αστυνομία, η Μόνικα Μπελούτσι δεν έχει επισήμως καταγγείλει την κλοπή στο σπίτι της. Για το λόγο αυτό, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ολοκληρωμένη αποτίμηση των κλοπιμαίων, στα οποία μεταξύ άλλων, περιλαμβάνεται ένας υπολογιστής, διάφορα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά είδη και το ιταλικό διαβατήριο της σταρ.


----------



## stathis (May 26, 2009)

*Κινέζος εξοργίστηκε με... αναποφάσιστο επίδοξο αυτόχειρα και τον έσπρωξε στο κενό*

Κινέζος, κάτοικος της πόλης Γκουανγκζού, εξοργίστηκε όταν συμπατριώτης του απειλούσε επί πέντε ώρες ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά δεν το έκανε, και τον έσπρωξε στο κενό...
Ο απόστρατος αξιωματικός Λιάν Ζιανσένγκ, 66 χρόνων, πέρασε από τον κλοιό των αστυνομικών, πλησίασε τον Τσεν Φουκάο και τον έσπρωξε με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει από τη γέφυρα.
Ο Τσεν βρισκόταν στο ίδιο σημείο απειλώντας ότι θα πέσει τουλάχιστον πέντε ώρες, προκαλώντας χάος στην κυκλοφορία.
«Τον έσπρωξα γιατί άνθρωποι σαν αυτόν είναι πολύ εγωιστές. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουν το θάρρος να αυτοκτονήσουν. Αντίθετα θέλουν να προκαλέσουν την προσοχή της κοινής γνώμης και των αρχών στο πρόβλημά τους» δήλωσε ο αμετανόητος δράστης.
Ο Τσεν που έχει χρέος δύο εκατομμυρίων γιουάν (περίπου 300.000 δολάρια) έπεσε από ύψος οκτώ μέτρων σε φουσκωτό στρώμα, το οποίο ωστόσο δεν είχαν προλάβει οι πυροσβέστες να φουσκώσουν τελείως.
Νοσηλεύεται με τραύματα στους καρπούς και στην πλάτη.
Ο Λιάν συνελήφθη.
Ο Τσεν είναι ο δωδέκατος, από τις αρχές Απριλίου που απειλεί να αυτοκτονήσει από το ίδιο σημείο, τη γέφυρα Χαϊζού στο Γκουανγκζου.
Μέχρι τώρα κανείς δεν είχε πέσει, αλλά και κανέναν δεν είχαν σπρώξει...
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1017412&lngDtrID=245

Πιο κωμικοτραγικό δεν γίνεται! Ένα δίκιο το είχε πάντως ο δράστης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κινέζος, κάτοικος της πόλης Γκουανγκζού, εξοργίστηκε όταν...



Και στο γιουτιούμπ:


----------



## Katerina_A (May 26, 2009)

*Shell on trial*

Oil giant in the dock over 1995 murder of activist who opposed environmental degradation of Niger Delta

By Daniel Howden, Africa Correspondent

Tuesday, 26 May 2009

Royal Dutch Shell will revisit one of the darkest periods of its history tomorrow as a potentially groundbreaking court case opens in New York.

The oil giant stands accused of complicity in the 1995 execution of Ken Saro-Wiwa, a Nigerian environmental activist.

The world's boardrooms are watching the case, which is seen as a test of whether transnational companies owned or operating in the US can be held responsible for human rights abuses committed abroad. 
A collection of cases brought by torture victims in the oil-rich Niger Delta and by relatives of those killed has been brought together under the umbrella of Wiwa v Shell.

The plaintiffs include Ken Saro-Wiwa's son, Ken Wiwa Jnr, and his brother, Owens Wiwa.

For Shell, which denies any involvement in the environmentalist's killing, ordered by the government of Sani Abacha, the case represents an unwelcome public hearing of grievances that the company has spent time and money trying to make people forget.

Mr Saro-Wiwa was hanged in November 1995 after being convicted by a military tribunal in which he was denied proper legal representation or appeal. Shell subsequently faced a storm of protest and Nigeria was suspended from the Commonwealth. The then British prime minister John Major called the execution "judicial murder". 

Το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Αθωώθηκαν οι ...«Καλόγριες του Μπρίστολ»*
> Το Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Ηρακλείου αθώωσε σήμερα το μεσημέρι τους 17 Βρετανούς που είχαν ντυθεί... «Καλόγριες του Μπρίστολ», καθώς έκρινε ότι η περιβολή τους αλλά και η εν γένει συμπεριφορά τους δεν σκανδάλισαν τους πολίτες.
> [...]
> Εντύπωση προκάλεσε το γεγονός ότι εμφανίστηκαν στο δικαστήριο ντυμένοι με τα μαύρα «ράσα» —πρόχειρα κοντά και μακριά φορέματα— που σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις οι κατηγορούμενοι προσπαθούσαν να… μακρύνουν τραβώντας τα προς τα κάτω. Και αυτό γιατί κανείς δεν φρόντισε να τους δοθεί η δυνατότητα να εμφανιστούν αξιοπρεπώς στο δικαστήριο.
> ​



Arrested 'nuns' were touring footballers

Tuesday, 26 May 2009

Seventeen British men who were hauled in front of a Greek court dressed as "sexy" nuns when a fancy dress party went wrong were all members of a football club.

The tourists, all men aged 18 to 65 from Bristol and still dressed in nun costumes, lingerie and wimples, were marched into the courtroom in Crete by police officers to face charges of "causing a scandal by provocative acts and misrepresenting a uniform".

The Hanham Sunday Tour, made up of current and former footballers of Hanham Athletic and Hanham's Sunday league team, based in Bristol, were locked up in a cell in the early hours of Sunday morning following arrests made in the seaside holiday town of Malia.

The men remained in police custody until they were taken to court, where the British Embassy said the prosecutor dropped all charges and all 17 were released.

*The Hanham Sunday Tour is an annual trip started in the Sixties *by the Sunday league team, which now plays in the Bristol Sunday League Premier division.

*In previous years the men have dressed up as St Trinians schoolgirls in Portugal and babies in Cyprus.* 
Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου

Από το εξήντα μέχρι σήμερα κανείς άλλος δεν φάνηκε να ενοχλείται από τους συγκεκριμένους Βρετανούς με τα περίεργα γούστα στο ντύσιμο... Όπως είπε και ο Προφέσορ, όπου να 'ναι θα επιστρέψουμε στην εποχή που τρέχανε τους μοιχούς στο αστυνομικό τμήμα τυλιγμένους όπως-όπως μ' ένα σεντόνι, σαν τον Κωνσταντάρα-Ζάβαλο στη Βίλα των οργίων.


----------



## alkisti (May 26, 2009)

*Εδώ γελάμε...*

Τραγική ειρωνία ο "Κανονισμός Πρασίνου" του Δήμου Αθηναίων

Ο δήμαρχος Αθηναίων, Ν. Κακλαμάνης, παρουσίασε σήμερα τη "Χάρτα Πρασίνου" του Δήμου Αθηναίων, η οποία προβλέπει τσουχτερά πρόστιμα για όποιον κόβει ή αφαιρεί δέντρα! "Όποιος πληγώνει το πράσινο, θα πληρώνει", δήλωσε ο κ.Κακλαμάνης. Το μόνο που δε διευκρίνισε, ωστόσο, ήταν το αν θα πληρώνει και... ο ίδιος ο Δήμος, όταν πληγώνει - και μάλιστα βάναυσα - το πράσινο!

Εντύπωση προκαλεί ο εν λόγω "Κανονισμός Πρασίνου", ο οποίος ψηφίστηκε κατά πλειοψηφία, διότι προβλέπει την επιβολή προστίμων όχι μόνο σε περίπτωση κοπής ή αφαίρεσης δένδρων χωρίς άδεια, αλλά και σε περίπτωση που η κοπή έγινε μετά από χορήγηση άδειας!

Συγκεκριμένα, σε περίπτωση κοπής ή καταστροφής δένδρων , από άτομο που έχει λάβει άδεια, τα πρόστιμα διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:

Για δένδρα ηλικίας έως τριών ετών ο δικαιούχος της άδειας θα καταβάλλει στο Δήμο 90 ευρώ, για δένδρα ηλικίας τριών έως 10 ετών, 180 ευρώ και για δένδρα ηλικίας άνω των δέκα ετών, 300 ευρώ. Επιπλέον, για κοπή ή καταστροφή θάμνων ανάλογων ηλικιακών ορίων, η αποζημίωση που θα καταβάλλει ο δικαιούχος της άδειας είναι 25, 50 και 90 ευρώ αντίστοιχα. Για τη μείωση του χώρου πρασίνου ο δικαιούχος θα καταβάλλει 240 ευρώ ανά τ.μ.

Αντίστοιχα, σε περίπτωση κοπής ή καταστροφής δένδρων χωρίς προηγουμένως να έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια από το Δήμο, τα πρόστιμα είναι τα εξής:

Για δένδρα ηλικίας έως τριών ετών, καταβάλλονται 150 ευρώ, για δένδρα ηλικίας τριών έως δέκα ετών, 300 ευρώ και για δένδρα ηλικίας άνω των δέκα ετών, 500 ευρώ. Επιπλέον, για κοπή ή καταστροφή θάμνων ανάλογων ηλικιακών ορίων και χωρίς να έχει χορηγηθεί άδεια από το Δήμο, οι αποζημιώσεις που καταβάλλονται προς αυτόν είναι 40, 80 και 150 ευρώ αντίστοιχα. Η μείωση του χώρου πρασίνου (ανά τ.μ.) επιφέρει πρόστιμο 400 ευρώ.

Συγκινητική η περιβαλλοντική ευαισθησία του Δήμου Αθηναίων, ωστόσο αδιευκρίνιστο παραμένει το αν ο Δήμος θα εφαρμόσει τον ίδιο του τον κανονισμό και θα πληρώσει τα πρόστιμα που αναλογούν στα δέντρα που έχει κόψει τους τελευταίους μήνες, προκαλώντας την οργή και την αντίδραση των πολιτών...

http://www.tvxs.gr/v12487


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

stathis said:


> Κινέζος, κάτοικος της πόλης Γκουανγκζού, εξοργίστηκε όταν συμπατριώτης του απειλούσε επί πέντε ώρες ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά δεν το έκανε, και τον έσπρωξε στο κενό...




Ε,μα πια!


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Από το εξήντα μέχρι σήμερα κανείς άλλος δεν φάνηκε να ενοχλείται από τους συγκεκριμένους Βρετανούς με τα περίεργα γούστα στο ντύσιμο... Όπως είπε και ο Προφέσορ, όπου να 'ναι θα επιστρέψουμε στην εποχή που τρέχανε τους μοιχούς στο αστυνομικό τμήμα τυλιγμένους όπως-όπως μ' ένα σεντόνι, σαν τον Κωνσταντάρα-Ζάβαλο στη Βίλα των οργίων.



Ίσως δεν εκαναν τα ίδια ακριβώς. 
α. από περσι οι αρχες σε Ισπανία, Ελλάδα και Πορτογαλία έχουν συνεννοηθεί μεταξύ τους και γινεται άγριο κυνηγητό των Αγγλων κυρίως, όχι χωρίς τις ευλογίες του βρετανικού κοινού, που βλέπει τα χάλια των συμπατριωτών και του σηκώνεται η τριχα. 
β. έπισαν δουλεια νωρίς νωρίς φέτος, για να συμμορφωθούν όσοι θα ακολουθήσυν. 
γ. Η ξεφτύλα να σε δέιχνει η τηλεόραση στην πατριδα σου να σε πηγάινουν ντυμενο έτσι είναι νομίζω η καλύτερη τιμωρία για τουε τύπους. Μπορέι κάποιοι να το δουν και να πουν "τους κακόμοιρους που τους βασάνισαν οι κακοί Έλληνες", αλλά πολύ περισσοτεροι που εχουνβαρεθεί την ξεφτύλα των συμπατριωτών τους θα πουν γιαίτ μόνο 17;


----------



## Katerina_A (May 27, 2009)

*Η *Μπαρτσελόνα και το *Καμπ Νού*

Λέμε (λανθασμένα) /Μπαρτσελόνα/, τώρα αρχισε και η λανθασμένη λατινική γραφή του ονόματος; Νισάφι! Αυτό και το *Καμπ Νού στο λαιμό μου κάθονται! Πάλι καλά που είναι ορθογραφημένη η Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ.

310 εκατ. ευρώ το όφελος για την ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία από τον αποψινό τελικό

«Μπάλα είναι και γυρίζει και… λεφτά χαρίζει». Κάπως έτσι περιγράφει έρευνα της Mastercard, το μεγαλύτερο ευρωπαϊκό ποδοσφαιρικό γεγονός της χρονιάς, τον αποψινό τελικό του Champions League μεταξύ Manchester United και *Barchelona* , που θα αποφέρει σημαντικά οικονομικά οφέλη όχι μόνο για την νικήτρια ομάδα της διοργάνωσης αλλά και στο σύνολο της ευρωπαϊκής οικονομίας. Οφέλη που υπολογίζονται να ξεπεράσουν τα 310 εκατ. ευρώ. 
[...]
Όπως αναφέρει ο συντάκτης της έρευνας της Mastercard (επίσημος χορηγός του Champions League), ο καθηγητής Simon Chadwick, ένας από τους πλέον αναγνωρισμένους ειδικούς σε θέματα sport business, η διοργάνωση έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα και για τις δύο ομάδες. Τόσο η *Barchelona *   όσο και η Manchester United, πέρα από τα χρήματα της UEFA για την κατάκτηση του κυπέλλου, θα έχουν κέρδη από την άνοδο της αξίας των παικτών τους μέσω συμφωνιών με χορηγούς, από την αύξηση πωλήσεων των εισιτηρίων διαρκείας αλλά και από τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

*Διαγωνισμός για τις νέες στολές της Ολυμπιακής*

http://www.oafashion.gr/

Εμένα μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ η ιδέα της ομάδας ΑΚΤΟ με δεύτερη την Κριθαριώτη. Ψηφίζεις και μπορεί να κερδίσεις εισιτήρια της νέας Ολυμπιακής.


----------



## Katerina_A (May 27, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εμένα μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ η ιδέα της ομάδας ΑΚΤΟ με δεύτερη την Κριθαριώτη. Ψηφίζεις και μπορεί να κερδίσεις εισιτήρια της νέας Ολυμπιακής.



Εγώ δεν ψήφισα, αλλά τα παλτά της ομάδας π2 είναι άπαιχτα! Ειδικά το γυναικείο με τις μπότες. Τα πουά πουκάμισα δεν μου άρεσαν όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Λέμε (λανθασμένα) /Μπαρτσελόνα/, τώρα αρχισε και η λανθασμένη λατινική γραφή του ονόματος; Νισάφι! Αυτό και το *Καμπ Νού στο λαιμό μου κάθονται! Πάλι καλά που είναι ορθογραφημένη η Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ.



Ο κύκλος θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μόνο όταν δούμε γραμμένο: «Σήμερα παίζουν Mpartselona- Mantsester Giounaited» :)


----------



## Katerina_A (May 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο κύκλος θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μόνο όταν δούμε γραμμένο: «Σήμερα παίζουν Mpartselona- Mantsester Giounaited» :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Λέμε (λανθασμένα) /Μπαρτσελόνα/, τώρα αρχισε και η λανθασμένη λατινική γραφή του ονόματος; Νισάφι! Αυτό και το *Καμπ Νού στο λαιμό μου κάθονται.



Πόσο πιθανό είναι να αρχίσουμε να λέμε "Μπαρσελόνα" και "Καμ Νόου";


----------



## Katerina_A (May 27, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πόσο πιθανό είναι να αρχίσουμε να λέμε "Μπαρσελόνα" και "Καμ Νόου";



Όσο πιθανό είναι να σταματήσουμε να λέμε _Μπαρτσελόνα_ και _Καμπ Νού_. :)


----------



## Elsa (May 27, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει επωφελώς αυτό το συμπέρασμα ένα αριστερό κόμμα...

ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΕΙΣ!
Οι κόρες... διαπλάθουν αριστερούς πατέρες

Όταν οι άνδρες αποκτούν κόρες, τείνουν να υιοθετούν τη θηλυκή επιθυμία για περισσότερα δημόσια αγαθά, λένε οι Βρετανοί ερευνητές
ΕΙΝΑΙ γνωστό πως οι κόρες έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τον μπαμπά τους. Όμως η επιρροή τους μπορεί να είναι ακόμη βαθύτερη, καθώς φαίνεται ότι τους κάνουν και πιο... αριστερούς. [...]
«Οι θυγατέρες κάνουν τους ανθρώπους πιο αριστερούς, ενώ αντίθετα οι γιοι τους κάνουν περισσότερο δεξιούς», αναφέρουν σ΄ ένα αδημοσίευτο άρθρο τους οι δύο καθηγητές.
[...]
η συνέχεια στα Νέα


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2009)

Πλάκα-πλάκα, η γιαγιά μου που είχε τρεις γιους ήταν βαμμένη καραμανλική, ενώ ο πατέρας μου που έχει δυο κόρες είναι φανατικός ανδρεοπαπανδρεϊκός (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορεί να ονομαστεί αριστερός).


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει επωφελώς αυτό το συμπέρασμα ένα αριστερό κόμμα...


Έτσι: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q=baby+gender+selection&meta=. :)


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2009)

Elsa said:


> [...]
> ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΕΣ ΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΕΙΣ!
> Οι κόρες... διαπλάθουν αριστερούς πατέρες
> [...]
> η συνέχεια στα Νέα


 
Ναι, αλλά κι αυτοί δίνουν στις κόρες τους το γονίδιο της κοινωνικότητας :):) (sociability gene), όπως λένε τούτοι εδώ, απλοποιημένα για την τηλεόραση:
_Scientific studies may make women's intuition less of a myth, suggesting now that women inherit the ability to decipher social situations from their fathers._
Girls have two female X chromosomes--one from their father and one from their mother. In Turner Syndrome, one or the other is missing. Today's discovery shows that the girls who retained a single X chromosome from their father were far better socially adjusted. The conclusion is that the genes of sociability is on the X chromosome from the father.

Εδώ πάλι, λένε:
The next step is to find out whether _GTF2I_, which regulates other genes, helps determine brain function or controls the production of hormones that modulate trust and empathy. However, the team cautions that this may not be the only gene responsible for social behaviour.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Όταν οι άνδρες αποκτούν κόρες, τείνουν να υιοθετούν τη θηλυκή επιθυμία για περισσότερα δημόσια αγαθά, λένε οι Βρετανοί ερευνητές



Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι πρόκειται για βρετανική έρευνα, οι πατεράδες γίνονται οπαδοί του καπιταλιστικού σοσιαλισμού. ;)


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Εγώ δεν ψήφισα, αλλά τα παλτά της ομάδας π2 είναι άπαιχτα! Ειδικά το γυναικείο με τις μπότες. Τα πουά πουκάμισα δεν μου άρεσαν όμως.



Ούτε εγώ ψήφισα, αν και προς στιγμήν ήταν δελεαστικό το "ψηφίστε και κερδίστε 100 εισιτήρια", αλλά μετά κατάλαβα ότι δεν κερδίζεις εκατό αλλά ένα (για δύο άτομα). 

Δεν μου άρεσε το πράσινο των δύο προτάσεων, υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι κλείσιμο ματιού προς τους εμίρηδες ιδιοκτήτες της ΟΑ και εδώ με πιάνει το πατριωτικό μου. Καλό το σπάσιμο της μονοτονίας, αλλά...

Το Νο 3 είναι πολύ μοδάτο και σε δυο χρόνια δε θα φοριέται, αλλά μου άρεσε το παλτό του που είναι διαχρονικότερο. 
Το Νο 2 είναι περιεκτικό και συντηρητικό. 
Το νο 1 καλό, αλλά όχι τόσο πράσινο.
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η Σήλια θα το πάρει λόγω οικογενειακής γνωριμίας αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι με ενθουσίασε.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2009)

Π2 δαγκωτό - της Σήλιας δε μου άρεσε καθόλου. Το 2 είναι πολύ συντηρητικό, όντως.


----------



## curry (May 28, 2009)

Π2 ασυζητητί! Πολύ πιο κομψά (και παιχνιδιάρικα) από τα υπόλοιπα!


----------



## Elsa (Jun 2, 2009)

Τώρα, από την ΕΤ1, ο Claude Lévi-Strauss. Εκτός προγράμματος μάλλον.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 2, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο στον κοσμονάφτα που είναι πολύ νέος για να τους έχει γνωρίσει :) και δεν θα μπορέσει να τους δει απόψε στο Γκάζι, παρ' όλο που έλεγε οτι ήθελε...
Κάπου στην δεκαετία του 80, οι Nuova (τότε) Compagnia di Canto Popolare.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 5, 2009)

*Στρατόπεδο... συγκέντρωσης μεταναστών*

Τσιμεντένια κουτιά, μισοχωμένα στο έδαφος, σκεπασμένα από χώμα και αγριόχορτα. Μοναδικό άνοιγμα, η πόρτα που έχει ξηλωθεί. Παράθυρα δεν υπάρχουν. Φως δεν μπαίνει από πουθενά. Σκοτάδι. Ακόμα και οι φυλακές έχουν παράθυρα. Εκτός και αν αυτό που θέλουν να φυλακίσουν εδώ, είναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται... Ηταν αποθήκες πολεμικού υλικού. Και τώρα κάποιοι σκέφτονται να τις κάνουν αποθήκες ανθρώπων. 

Ο ιθύνων νους που επέλεξε την πρώην βάση του ΝΑΤΟ στον Ασπρόπυργο για να «φιλοξενηθούν» οι λαθρομετανάστες της Ελλάδας ήξερε πολύ καλά τι έκανε. Μακριά από τα αδιάκριτα βλέμματα, σ' ένα ύψωμα στα όρια του δήμου και δίπλα στο δάσος, το εγκαταλειμμένο στρατόπεδο είναι ιδανικό για να συγκεντρωθεί και να κρυφτεί ό,τι ενοχλεί την Πολιτεία. Ο,τι δεν κατάφερε να αντιμετωπίσει και απλώς δεν θέλει να ξέρει ότι υπάρχει.

Μόνο μπετά και τούβλα έχουν μείνει από τις εγκαταστάσεις. Πόρτες, κουφώματα, ηλεκτρικά, υδραυλικά και πλακάκια έχουν λεηλατηθεί. Για έπιπλα ή άλλα μετακινούμενα αντικείμενα ούτε λόγος να γίνεται. Παλιά λάστιχα φορτηγών και μπάζα είναι τα μόνα στα οποία μπορούν να ακουμπήσουν οι περιστασιακοί «ένοικοι» του χώρου που προφανώς δεν έχουν άλλη στέγη. Αποκαΐδια, άδεια πλαστικά μπουκάλια, σκουπίδια και αποφάγια σε όλα τα κτίσματα μαρτυρούν την παρουσία τους.

Σ' αυτή την έκταση των 100 στρεμμάτων και των τσιμεντένιων φυλακών σχεδιάζει η ΕΛ.ΑΣ. να στοιβάξει όλους όσους θα μαζέψει από τις επιχειρήσεις «σκούπα». Το βάφτισαν και «Camp» για να θυμίζει κατασκήνωση ή τόπο συγκέντρωσης, αλλά το μόνο που θυμίζει δεν είναι ούτε καν φυλακή. Οι αποθήκες αυτές, που έχουν κτιστεί μέσα σε λοφάκια, είναι κατασκευασμένες για να αντέχουν βόμβες και εννοείται ότι είναι αδύνατον να ανοιχτούν παράθυρα. 

Το υπόλοιπο άρθρο εδώ


----------



## curry (Jun 6, 2009)

Δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω ακόμα... έχω φρίξει...


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2009)

Από τις φωτογραφίες του άρθρου βλέπω εγκαταλειμμένα (που υποθέτω θα τα επισκευάσουν), αλλά δε βλέπω να είναι χωρίς παράθυρα. Όταν έμεναν εκεί στρατιώτες έμεναν στις αποθήκες ή στα κτήρια που δείχνουν οι φωτογραφίες;
Κι εγώ έχω φρίξει με την υπερβολή και το μελό του άρθρου. Δε χρειάζεται, η είδηση από μόνη της αρκεί, χωρίς καλολογικά στοιχεία.


----------



## Anel (Jun 7, 2009)

Αν συμβεί όντως κάτι τέτοιο και δε γίνει επανάσταση, είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας...
Αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι αρκετό κόσμο τον ανακουφίζει αυτή η είδηση...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2009)

Θα επαναλάβω κάτι που είπα και αλλού: καλό θα είναι να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό μας. Να μην ισχυριζόμαστε (είναι δυνατό να το πιστεύει κανείς;) ότι ο Έλληνας είναι ο σούπερ αντιρατσιστής και ότι θα στενοχωρηθεί ιδιαιτέρως αν μαντρώσουν σ' ένα πρώην στρατόπεδο κάποιους που του δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην καθημερινή του ζωή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Να μην παίρνουμε όρκο ότι εμείς θα εξακολουθούσαμε να είμαστε τόσο αντιρατσιστές αν η παρουσία λαθρομεταναστών ή οποιωνδήποτε άλλων κοινωνικών ομάδων άρχιζε να θίγει προσωπικά εμάς. Αυτά τα περί επανάστασης και "είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας" είναι μέσα στο κλίμα του άρθρου, και συμφωνώ με την SBE ότι δεν χρειάζονται μελοδραματισμοί. 

Εννοείται ότι η λύση για το πρόβλημα της λαθρομετανάστευσης δεν είναι το μάντρωμα, και δεν το λέω μόνο για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους, ακόμα και από πρακτικής πλευράς είναι ηλίθια λύση. Αλλά από εκεί θα ξεκινήσει η επανάσταση; Αν η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων είχε διάθεση να επαναστατήσει εναντίον αυτού του διεφθαρμένου κράτους, δεν θα συνωστιζόταν στα γραφεία των πολιτικών για διορισμούς, δεν θα μαζευόταν στις πλατείες για να ζητωκραυγάζει τον Κώστα και τον Γιώργο, ούτε θα ψήφιζε σε ποσοστό 80% τα δυο μεγάλα κόμματα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2009)

Αν δεν το έχετε δει, από την ΕΤ1 αυτή τη στιγμή προβάλλεται το ντοκιμαντέρ *Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΜΟΝΣΑΝΤΟ (DOC ON AIR)*

Από το site της ΕΤ1, αντιγράφω:
_Από τις πιο ισχυρές πολυεθνικές του πλανήτη, η MONSANTO είναι μια εταιρεία - κολοσσός με 12.600 υπαλλήλους σε 46 χώρες και τζίρο 5,5 δισεκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων.Ελέγχει το 90% των γενετικά τροποποιημένων φυτών και σπόρων και κατέχει το ρεκόρ βιομηχανικής μόλυνσης και το ρεκόρ μηνύσεων σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Παρ’ όλες τις καταδίκες, ο βιομηχανικός γίγαντας από το St. Louis της Αμερικής συνεχίζει να αυξάνει την παραγωγή και τα κέρδη του.

Το αποκαλυπτικό αυτό ντοκιμαντέρ αποδεικνύει ότι η MONSANTO, κάτω από το πλαστό και παραπλανητικό σύνθημα «Τροφή, Υγεία και Ελπίδα», έχει πλημμυρίσει τον πλανήτη με γενετικά τροποποιημένους σπόρους σε Β. Αμερική, Αργεντινή, Βραζιλία, Αυστραλία και Ν.Α. Ασία, ξοδεύοντας τεράστια ποσά σε διαφημιστικές καμπάνιες προκειμένου να καλύψει μια ζοφερή πραγματικότητα.

Μια εταιρεία που έχτισε την οικονομική και βιομηχανική αυτοκρατορία της, αδιαφορώντας και αψηφώντας την υγεία εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων και το περιβάλλον του πλανήτη μας.

Ένα συγκλονιστικό ντοκιμαντέρ που δημιούργησε μεγάλη αίσθηση όπου και αν προβλήθηκε. _


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2009)

Για όσους δεν το είδαν από την αρχή, το ντοκιμαντέρ _The World According to Monsanto_ που προβλήθηκε από την εκπομπή DOC ON AIR της ΕΤ1, υπάρχει στο youtube σε 8 μέρη: 



Το είδα για δεύτερη φορά, είναι αποκαλυπτικό (και τρομακτικό).


----------



## curry (Jun 9, 2009)

Και τελικά, νίκησε η πρόταση της Σ. Κριθαριώτη για τις στολές της Ολυμπιακής (μπλιάχ). Το διάβασα εδώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 9, 2009)

Έμεινα ξερή όταν το διάβασα, διότι κι εμένα πριν από 4 χρόνια που έγινα νονά, ο παπάς μου είπε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Κασέτα βάζουνε; Είναι σα να σου λένε «σκάσε την εκατονπενηντάρα και βούλωσ' το».

Κουμπάρες σε... απόγνωση

«Δώστε ό,τι έχετε ευχαρίστηση. Αλλά να ξέρετε. Οι περισσότεροι δίνουν πάνω από 150 ευρώ». Η φράση του ιερέα λίγο πριν από τη βάφτιση άφησε άναυδη τη νονά που επρόκειτο να βαφτίσει ένα κοριτσάκι σε ναό του Χολαργού το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.

Oύτε οι εκκλήσεις του Αρχιεπισκόπου για περιορισμό των «τυχερών» ούτε η οικονομική κρίση ήταν αρκετές για να βάλουν τέλος στα αστρονομικά ποσά που ζητούν ιερείς από νονούς και κουμπάρους για βαφτίσεις και γάμους. Πρόκειται για τις «ιερές ταρίφες», που τραβούν την ανηφόρα, ενώ ο πληθωρισμός έχει μειωθεί στο 0,6%. Πριν από λίγες μέρες ιερέας από εκκλησία του Χαϊδαρίου ζήτησε από τη νονά της βάφτισης 250 ευρώ. Άλλος ιερέας από ενορία της Αθήνας ενημέρωσε ένα ζευγάρι που κανόνιζε την ημερομηνία του γάμου για τον Σεπτέμβριο: «Και μην ξεχάσετε να πείτε στον κουμπάρο να έχει μαζί του και 150 ευρώ...».

Τουλάχιστον ο παραπάνω ιερέας φρόντισε να ενημερώσει. Γιατί σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις οι κουμπάροι ακούνε το ποσό από τον παπά και κινδυνεύουν με... εγκεφαλικό. Μάλιστα, άνθρωποι που το έχουν υποστεί, έχουν ανοίξει φόρουμ στο Ίντερνετ, όπου ανταλλάσσουν τις εμπειρίες τους: Στο www. parents.gr, μία νονά περιγράφει: «... Λοιπόν, εγώ έχω γίνει 4 φορές νονά. Στην τρίτη βάφτιση πάω στον παπά πριν από το μυστήριο και του λέω “τι χρωστάω”. Και μου λέει “200 ευρώ”. Μου έπεσε το σαγόνι. Τα έδωσα όμως γιατί δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Θα τα ζητούσε από την κουμπάρα μου και δεν ήθελα. Βέβαια πήρε και 50 ευρώ από τον μπαμπά χωρίς να το ξέρω εκείνη τη στιγμή».

Ένας άλλος πολίτης περιγράφει στο ίδιο φόρουμ το περιστατικό που συνέβη σε φίλη του: «... της ζήτησε ο παπάς 200 ευρώ κι εκείνη δεν είχε τόσα λεφτά πάνω της και του λέει “έχω μόνο 150”... Και τι της απαντάει; “Με τόσα έξοδα που έκανες για τον γάμο, εδώ ήρθες να κάνεις τις τσιγκουνιές σου;”»...


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

curry said:


> Και τελικά, νίκησε η πρόταση της Σ. Κριθαριώτη για τις στολές της Ολυμπιακής (μπλιάχ). Το διάβασα εδώ.



Το'χα πει! Πιο καλές διασυνδέσεις, ντε!


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Έμεινα ξερή όταν το διάβασα, διότι κι εμένα πριν από 4 χρόνια που έγινα νονά, ο παπάς μου είπε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Κασέτα βάζουνε; Είναι σα να σου λένε «σκάσε την εκατονπενηντάρα και βούλωσ' το».



Για βαφτίσια έχω άσχημη πείρα αλλά δεν έφταιγε ο παπάς- οι κατενθουσιασμένοι παππούδες θεωρώντας ότι είμαι πρωτάρα νονά πήγαν και πλήρωσαν για λογαριασμό μου 250 χωρίς να με ρωτήσουν αν ήθελα να με διευκολύνουν τόσο πολύ- για να μη μαλώσουμε τους τα έδωσα. 

Για γάμο ξέρω από φίλους ότι η άδεια έχει δέκα ευρώ κι ο παπάς τους ζήτησε άλλα 150 δωρεά στην εκκλησία, λέει. Το γάμο τον έκαναν σε ένα κτήμα- Τάδε, που είχε μέσα λέει παρεκκλήσι, δηλαδή ένα κουτί σαν τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο με έναν σταυρό από πάνω


----------



## Katerina_A (Jun 9, 2009)

Πεντάμηνη φυλάκιση για μια περούκα

Σε πέντε μήνες φυλάκιση καταδίκασε δικαστήριο της Ταϊβάν, έναν 50χρονο με την κατηγορία ότι επιτέθηκε σε βουλευτή της συμπολίτευσης και του έσκισε την περούκα. Σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό της απόφασης, ο Χουάνγκ Γιουνγκ- τιέν, έπρεπε να τιμωρηθεί καθώς στέρησε από τον βουλευτή «το δικαίωμα στην ομορφιά». 

Ο βουλευτής του κυβερνώντος Εθνικιστικού Κόμματος, Τσιου Γι, ένας από τους πιο περιζήτητους για τα μέσα ενημέρωσης της χώρας πολιτικούς, που έγινε γνωστός για τις σκληρές επιθέσεις που εξαπολύει εναντίον των πολιτικών του αντιπάλων στις τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις.

"Ο δικαστής που εκδίκασε την υπόθεση έκρινε ότι ο Τσιου Γι, είχε το δικαίωμα να φορά ότι θέλει και ο Τσιου αισθανόταν ότι η περούκα τον έκανε να φαίνεται ομορφότερος", δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος του Ανώτατου Δικαστηρίου της Ταϊπέι, προσθέτοντας ότι ο δικαστής θεωρεί ότι η εσκεμμένη αφαίρεση της περούκας έθιξε το σχετικό δικαίωμα του θύματος.

Ο Τσιου "έχασε" την περούκα του με αποτέλεσμα να αποκαλυφθεί ότι ήταν εντελώς φαλακρός, την ώρα που προσερχόταν για να καταθέσει μήνυση εναντίον του πρώην προέδρου Τσεν Σούι Μπιαν, τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο.

Σύμφωνα με τα τοπικά μέσα ενημέρωσης, ο κατηγορούμενος, Χουάνγκ Γιουνγκ- τιέν, ο οποίος είναι επικεφαλής μιας οργάνωσης υπέρ του πρώην προέδρου Τσεν χαρακτήρισε την απόφαση υπερβολική. "Ήμουν απρόσεκτος, είναι τόσο σοβαρή υπόθεση η απροσεξία;", αναρωτήθηκε ο Χουάνγκ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 11, 2009)

Μας έχουν για ..."κουτόφραγκους"
Πρόταση στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση να επιστρέψουν τα Γλυπτά του Παρθενώνα στην Αθήνα για διάστημα τριών μηνών, υπό τον όρο να αναγνωριστεί η κυριότητα του Βρετανικού Μουσείου πάνω στα Μάρμαρα, έκανε η διευθύντρια επικοινωνίας του μουσείου. Το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού απάντησε αρνητικά λέγοντας ότι η αποδοχή μιας τέτοιας πρότασης θα ισοδυναμούσε με τη νομιμοποίηση της υφαρπαγής των Γλυπτών. 
in.gr


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2009)

Απαραίτητη η εικονογράφηση του πρωτοσέλιδου τίτλου της χτεσινής Απογευματινής, μήπως και δεν καταλάβουμε τι εννοεί...







(την εικόνα δίπλα στη λέξη _ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ_ κοιτάμε, Ζαζ, όχι την σέξι Σοφία από κάτω... Αλλά αν θες να δεις καλύτερα, εδώ)


----------



## stathis (Jun 12, 2009)

Elsa said:


> (την εικόνα δίπλα στη λέξη _ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ_ κοιτάμε, Ζαζ, όχι την σέξι Σοφία από κάτω...


Λογικό, αφού αυτή δεν έχει μανίκια να σηκώσει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2009)

*Καταργείται το «δελτίο παραγγελίας» σε εστιατόρια, καφετέριες και κέντρα διασκέδασης*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1023663&lngDtrID=251
Με απόφαση του υφυπουργού Οικονομικών Αντώνη Μπέζα (ΠΟΛ.1081/12.6.2009), οι ιδιοκτήτες των καταστημάτων που διαθέτουν στο κοινό οποιοδήποτε είδος τροφής ή ποτού (εστιατόρια, κέντρα διασκέδασης, ψητοπωλεία, καφετέριες, πιτσαρίες, μπαρ κ.ά.) υποχρεούνται από 1ης Ιουλίου να εκδίδουν αποδείξεις λιανικής πώλησης με κάθε σερβίρισμα. Παράλληλα, καταργείται η δυνατότητα να αντικαθίστανται οι αποδείξεις με δελτίο παραγγελίας σε κάθε στάδιο σερβιρίσματος.
Η ρύθμιση κρίθηκε αναγκαία, αφού αρκετοί ιδιοκτήτες τέτοιων καταστημάτων παρουσίαζαν ως νόμιμη απόδειξη τα δελτία παραγγελίας, με σκοπό την παραπλάνηση των καταναλωτών και τη φοροδιαφυγή.

Επιτέλους! Πόσες φορές γύρισα σπίτι, και κοιτώντας την απόδειξη που πήρα από το κατάστημα, διαπίστωσα ότι με είχαν δουλέψει. Σ' ένα μαγαζί μάλιστα στου Ψυρρή, έτυχε να το δω μόλις έφεραν την απόδειξη. Φώναξα τον σερβιτόρο και ζήτησα την απόδειξη, αντί για το δελτίο παραγγελίας που μου είχε φέρει. Αυτός πήγε, ρώτησε το αφεντικό και γύρισε και μου είπε, "αυτή είναι η απόδειξη". Δηλαδή, το θράσος τους είναι απύθμενο και δεν φοβούνται κανέναν! Μάλλον επειδή ξέρουν ότι αν τους καταγγείλεις, θα είναι απλώς μια ευκαιρία για τον δημόσιο υπάλληλο που θα τους επισκεφθεί να εισπράξει ένα χαρτζιλικάκι και ούτε γάτα ούτε ζημιά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8196564.stm

Police have accused a TV presenter in Brazil of being involved in organised drug trafficking and *ordering killings to get rid of rivals and boost ratings*.

Wallace Souza, who is also a state legislator...

Wallace Souza, a former policeman who was expelled from the force...​
Πρώην αστυνομικός, τηλεπαρουσιαστής, νομοθέτης... Περίμενα τη στιγμή που οι δημοσιογράφοι θα δημιουργούσαν οι ίδιοι τις ειδήσεις, τις φρικτές ειδήσεις, σαν επαλήθευση σεναρίων δυστοπικής επιστημονικής φαντασίας — στο πλαίσιο ενός ακαδημαϊκού «άντε να δούμε πότε θα το δούμε κι αυτό». Αλλά ότι ο δράστης θα κατείχε τα τρία πιο απαξιωμένα (απ)αξιώματα της εποχής μας, αυτό ξεπερνά τη φαντασία και του δημιουργού του Έλιοτ Κάρβερ.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 22, 2009)

Δραματικό ή Γραμματικό; Και κρύβονται από πίσω τα συμφέροντα του προγραμματιζόμενου ΧΥΤΑ ή φταίνε και όσοι θέλουν να χτίζουν παλάτια μέσα στο δάσος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2009)

Αγουροξυπνημένος, ανοίγω τα παράθυρα να μπει η μέρα και μπαίνει στο γραφείο μου ένας αγριεμένος, κόκκινος ήλιος. Βλέπω το σύννεφο στον ουρανό, σκέφτομαι ότι θα πρέπει να ακούσω τις ειδήσεις. Αλλά να που αρκεί να μπω στη Λεξιλογία και με περιμένει εκεί η ενημέρωση — φρόντισε η Έλσα. Μπερδεύτηκα για μια στιγμή, αγουροξυπνημένος ήμουν, νόμισα ότι καίνε τον Κοροβέση, αλλά τώρα το ξεκαθάρισα, άνοιξα και την τηλεόραση. Κατέβασα να ακούσω και τα ντοκουμέντα του Κοροβέση. Ένας μήνας χωρίς τσιγάρο. Ευδαιμονία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2009)

Παρακολουθώ άφωνος το τι γίνεται, κι αναρωτιέμαι: «Έμεινε τίποτε που δεν κάηκε;»... 
Μόνο εφήμερο (που 'ναι κι ο τίτλος αυτού του νήματος) δεν φαίνεται να είναι αυτό...


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βλέπω το σύννεφο στον ουρανό (...)Ένας μήνας χωρίς τσιγάρο. Ευδαιμονία.


Ε, μια κι είσαι άκαπνος, είπανε να σε ντουμανιάσουν!


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2009)

Με εξαίρεση τις τελευταίες ώρες, που εξοφλούσα χρέη ύπνου, και τις μεσημεριανές ώρες που έκοβα βόλτες στη Δροσιά, έχω περάσει τις ώρες της κρίσης παρακολουθώντας τηλεόραση και Google Earth. Ήταν μια ευκαιρία να εξοικειωθώ με τις γειτονιές των βόρειων προαστίων. Έκανα ακριβείς υπολογισμούς που έδειχναν ότι δεν θα ερχόταν η φωτιά στη Δροσιά. Έλα όμως που δεν αρκούν οι επιστημονικοί υπολογισμοί όταν δεν λαμβάνουν υπόψη την ανθρώπινη ηλιθιότητα και εγκληματικότητα. Στη Δροσιά άναψαν σήμερα τέσσερις ή πέντε φωτιές που δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με τη μεγάλη φωτιά. Τις έσβησαν τα τοπικά μέσα και οι εθελοντές. Επίσης, σε ένα παραδίπλα οικόπεδο οι γείτονες πήραν τα πριόνια και έκοψαν όλα τα πεύκα, για να μην κινδυνεύσουν τα σπίτια τους. Τελικά, δεν είχαμε ανάγκη από τη μεγάλη πυρκαγιά για να χάσουμε το πράσινο. Ευτυχώς είμαστε εφήμεροι.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 23, 2009)

Απίστευτο!


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Ο γιος μου συμμετέχει στις περιπόλους που οργώνουν την περιοχή. Μόλις δουν καπνό κάπου, τρέχουν και σβήνουν τη φωτιά, με τη βοήθεια πυροσβεστών ή μόνοι, με φτυάρια, αν είναι κάποια μικρή αναζωπύρωση. Συζητούσαμε νωρίτερα για τις φωτιές της Δροσιάς, τις υποψίες μου ότι είναι βαλτές. «Και όμως, δεν βρήκαν τίποτα το ενοχοποιητικό», μου λέει.

Πριν από λίγα λεπτά βγήκε πάλι για περιπολία. Ο πατέρας φίλου του λίγο έλειψε να συλλάβει κάποιους που έριξαν βενζίνη και έβαλαν φωτιά σε κοντινό οικόπεδο. Έτσι πείστηκε κι ο γιος μου ότι οι κουκουνάρες μπορούν να τιναχτούν σε μεγάλη απόσταση, αλλά δεν κάνουν και ... υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια!


----------



## crystal (Aug 25, 2009)

Τσιμπήστε και μια ειρωνεία: στη Θεσσαλονίκη βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

crystal said:


> Τσιμπήστε και μια ειρωνεία: στη Θεσσαλονίκη βρέχει καταρρακτωδώς.


Αν θες να μας τη βγαίνεις με κόκκινο απ' τον βορρά, ν' αλλάξεις και το Location στο προφίλ σου — να ξέρουμε με τι έχουμε να κάνουμε...


----------



## crystal (Aug 25, 2009)

Βγάλε το φτωχό το γατί σου πρώτα και το ξανασυζητάμε. :Ρ


----------



## bl00m (Aug 26, 2009)

Γλωσσικό σχόλιο για τον "Intel Hexa-Core":

Note that we are using the proper Latin prefix "sexa" for describing a six-core processor, unlike the official line from both Intel and AMD - that will switch to Greek and use prefix "hexa" [in that case, dual-core and quad-core would be di-core and tetra-core], afraid of using anything that has "sex" in the name, even though English number six derives from Latin's number "sex". Then again, we all know how corporations and especially majority of Americans are paranoid about that three letter word. At BSN*, we'll continue to use the written sequence until 10-cores, after which we expect that all media will switch to "XX-core" naming convention anyways.


http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...onstrate-a-32nm-core-i9-cpu-in-september.aspx


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2009)

Προτίμησαν το *hex* από το *sex*;!

Όπως λέει και ο μέγας *Σέξ*πιρ: Let copulation thrive!


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

bl00m said:


> [...] At BSN*, we'll continue to use the written sequence until 10-cores, after which we expect that all media will switch to "XX-core" naming convention anyways. [...]


 
Κι όταν φτάσουν στους 100+ πυρήνες, θα χρησιμοποιούν άραγε το *ΧΧΧ-core* (namely hardcore) naming convention?


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> Κι όταν φτάσουν στους 100+ πυρήνες, θα χρησιμοποιούν άραγε το ΧΧΧ-core (namely *hardcore*) naming convention?


Ε, αφού μιλάμε για hardware, λογικό είναι να καταλήξουμε στο hardcore.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

*Τι -πράγματι - έγινε στον πόλεμο;*

Πού θα φτάσει πια ο Πρετεντέρης; 
Στο άρθρο του στο Βήμα "Τι έγινε στον πόλεμο, Αλέκα;" γράφει:



> Τα πραγματικά περιστατικά είναι αδιαμφισβήτητα.
> 
> *Ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος ξεκίνησε όταν, την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 1939, η Γερμανία και η ΕΣΣΔ εισέβαλαν από κοινού στην Πολωνία, την οποία και διαμέλισαν*. Η εισβολή και ο διαμελισμός της Πολωνίας είχε συμφωνηθεί μόλις οκτώ ημέρες νωρίτερα, στις 23 Αυγούστου, με το γερμανοσοβιετικό σύμφωνο που υπέγραψαν στη Μόσχα ο Ρίμπεντροπ και ο Μολότοφ



Πράγματι *αδιαμφισβήτητα τα πραγματικά περιστατικά*, γι' αυτό και αδιαμφισβήτητα ή ανίδεος ή ψεύτης ο δημοσιογράφος.

Λοιπόν, η ναζιστική Γερμανία (και η τσόντα τους η Σλοβακία) εισβάλλει στη Πολωνία την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 1939 και αμέσως η Αγγλία (και οι χώρες της Κοινοπολιτείας) και η Γαλλία κηρύσσουν πόλεμο κατά των Γερμανών. *Έτσι άρχισε ο Δεύτερος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος*. Η σοβιετική εισβολή έγινε δεκαέξι ημέρες αργότερα, κατά την πρώτη φάση του Παγκοσμίου πολέμου που είχε πια αρχίσει! 

Αλλά, με τη ευκαιρία, και για το σύμφωνο με τη χιτλερική Γερμανία - πώς έγινε; Ακριβώς σαν αποτἐλεσμα των *αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών των Σοβιετικών να κλείσουν μια συμμαχία με την Αγγλία και τη Γαλλία κατά της Γερμανίας.* Η επίμονη άρνηση των δυτικών δυνάμεων να δεχτούν εγγυήσεις ασφάλειας που ζητούσε η ΕΣΣΔ, την ώρα που είχαν αποτύχει μάλιστα να στηρίξουν την Ισπανία κατά του φασισμού και να προστατέψουν την Τσεχοσλοβακία από τον Χίτλερ, έπεισε τους Σοβιετικούς πως η Δύση θα τους άφηνε να τα βγάλουν πέρα μόνοι τους σε περίπτωση γερμανικής επίθεσης. Οπότε τους ανέτρεψε την πολιτική τους, αποχωρώντας τελικά από τις διαπραγματεύσεις και στρεφόμενοι σε συνεννόηση με τη Γερμανία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

The New International Version (NIV) of the Bible is going to begin its first revision in over 25 years, according to the Associated Press. The changes that will be made will be to make the language more modern, meaning the text will reportedly have more gender neutral and inclusive language. It is expected that the revisions will be completed in late 2010 for publishing in 2011. 
The most controversial aspect of the revision is the inclusion of gender neutral language. This new version will not have all gender references removed, only those where the translators feel that the original text did not intend to be gender exclusive. One example, according to the AP, would be changing “sons of God” to “children of God.” 
Douglas Moo, a professor at Wheaton College and chairman of the Committee on Bible Translation, told the Associated Press that the group is committed to “a complete review of every gender related change.” 
Advocates of these changes say that it will make the NIV more inclusive, but detractors feel that _the original meaning is being diluted and altered and that it is only being done for politically correct reasons_. 
Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.collegenews.com/index.ph..._revision_in_the_next_two_years_984578324434/

Ούτε ιερό, ούτε όσιο , λοιπόν, οι οπαδοί της πολιτικής ορθότητας! 
Άντε, βρε, και στα Ομηρικά έπη, με το καλό...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ούτε ιερό, ούτε όσιο , λοιπόν, οι οπαδοί της πολιτικής ορθότητας!



Ο δε Ιησούς έλεγεν• πάτερ, άφες αυτοίς ου γαρ οίδασιν τι ποιούσιν.

Then said Jesus• Father forgive them for they know not what they do. (KJV)

Το αγγλικό είναι χοντρικά ΟΚ, (άντε, ας μη μπει η μάδερ στην επίκληση), στο κατω κάτω δικός τους μπελάς. Αλλά η ελληνική μετάφραση θέλει αναθεώρηση

Από:
Ο Ιησούς έλεγε «Πατέρα, συγχώρησέ τους, διότι δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν».

Τουλάχιστον σε:

Ο Ιησούς έλεγε «Πατέρα, συγχώρησε και αυτούς και αυτές, διότι δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν»

Ή μάλλον: 

Ο Ιησούς έλεγε «Γονείς μου, συγχωρήστε και αυτούς και αυτές, διότι δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν»

Σωστότερα:

Ο Ιησούς έλεγε «Γονείς μου [χωρίς να κάνω διάκριση σε βάρος άλλων παιδιών, γιατί κι εγώ από ιδιάζουσα μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια προέρχομαι], παρατήστε και αυτούς και αυτές, γιατί δεν ξέρουν τι κάνουν»

Και πιο ελεύθερα:

Ο Ιησούς έλεγε «Γονείς μου [χωρίς να κάνω διάκριση σε βάρος άλλων παιδιών, γιατί κι εγώ από ιδιάζουσα μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια προέρχομαι), παρατήστε και αυτούς και αυτές, γιατί η μαλ.. είναι γιούνισεξ».


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Χτες, Δευτέρα πρωί πρωί, 6 ώρα Σαμόας, στο κράτος αυτό του Ειρηνικού (δεν είναι και πρέπον να λέμε «κρατίδιο») άρχισαν να οδηγούν στην αριστερή πλευρά του δρόμου (από τη δεκαετία του 1970 είχε να γίνει αλλαγή πλευράς). Παλιά αποικία της Γερμανίας είναι η Σαμόα, αλλά, καθώς βρίσκεται κοντά στη Νέα Ζηλανδία και την Αυστραλία (βλέπε Κοινοπολιτεία, βλέπε οδηγούμε αριστερά), σκέφτηκε να ευθυγραμμιστεί προς την άλλη μπάντα, μπας και βρίσκουν κανένα φτηνό αυτοκίνητο στην (τρόπος του λέγειν) γειτονιά τους αντί να παραγγέλνουν από τη μακρινή Αμερική. Όπως λέει στο BBC:
It hopes that Samoan expatriates in Australia and New Zealand will now ship used, more affordable vehicles back to their homeland.

To minimise the chaos, a two-day national holiday has been declared to keep cars off the road, and *prayers have been said at the country's churches in the hope of blessing the changeover*.​http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8243110.stm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-_and_left-hand_traffic#Samoa


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> To minimise the chaos, a two-day national holiday has been declared to keep cars off the road, and *prayers have been said at the country's churches in the hope of blessing the changeover*.


Δεν υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ θεός που να ευλογήσει ποτέ μετάπτωση στον τρόπο οδήγησης που υιοθετεί τη ΛΑΘΟΣ πλευρά τού δρόμου!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2009)

Φαντάζεστε να γινόταν αυτό ποτέ στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Όλα μπορώ να τα φανταστώ ότι μπορούν να γίνουν στην Ελλάδα, εκτός από το να:
1. Σταματήσουν τα παπάκια με τους πακετάδες / ντελιβεράδες να πηγαίνουν αντίθετα στους μονόδρομους.
2. Αλλάξει σημασία το πορτοκαλί φανάρι από "γκάζωσε" που είναι τώρα, σε "φρέναρε".
3. Αντιληφθούν ορισμένοι οδηγοί ότι τελικά δεν έχουν κι οι γύρω τους την ίδια βιονική όραση με εκείνους, οπότε πρέπει να ανάβουν φώτα το σούρουπο (ναι, βρε αθεόφοβοι, ο ήλιος κάποτε _δύει_!).
4. Αλλάξει σημασία το στοπ από "άσε λίγο το γκάζι, κόρναρε και πέρνα" σε "υποχρεωτική διακοπή πορείας".
5. Πάψουν όλοι οι αχαρακτήριστοι απαράδεκτοι να καπαρώνουν όποια θέση στάθμευσης γουστάρουνε μπροστά απ' το σπίτι ή το μαγαζί τους, με κάθε ευφάνταστο τρόπο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 8, 2009)

6. Επιβραδύνουν και σταματούν, αν χρειάζεται, οι οδηγοί που πλησιάζουν διαγραμμισμένη διάβαση πεζών για να περάσει ο πεζός, αντί να τον εκφοβίζουν ακάθεκτοι με την αμαξάρα τους σε ακινητοποίηση ή άτακτη υποχώρηση στο πεζοδρόμιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2009)

7. Να πειστούν οι Έλληνες οδηγοί ότι το ρημάδι το φλας πρέπει να το ανάβουν για να προειδοποιούν πεζούς και άλλους οδηγούς ότι στρίβουν και ότι δεν βρίσκεται για φιγούρα στα εξαρτήματα του τιμονιού.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

8. Να μάθουν επιτέλους οι Έλληνες οδηγοί ότι τα μεγάλα φώτα είναι για να βλέπεις μακριά όταν τρέχεις σε κακοφωτισμένους δρόμους, ποτέ όμως όταν στραβώνεις τους απέναντι οδηγούς, γιατί θα πέσουν πάνω σου.
9. Να μάθουν επιτέλους οι τζιπάτοι κ.α. παρόμοιοι ότι τα φώτα ομίχλης είναι για την ομίχλη, όχι για την ξαστεριά.
10. Να καταλάβουν οι Έλληνες οδηγοί ότι τα τζιπ είναι για όσους πραγματικά τα χρειάζονται, όχι μέσο επίδειξης και μόδα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> 7. Να πειστούν οι Έλληνες οδηγοί ότι το ρημάδι το φλας πρέπει να το ανάβουν για να προειδοποιούν πεζούς και άλλους οδηγούς ότι στρίβουν και ότι δεν βρίσκεται για φιγούρα στα εξαρτήματα του τιμονιού.


 
-Το φλας, το φλας!
-Εμ, το φ(υ)λάω, βέβαια, καινούργιο είναι!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 8, 2009)

Μιας και λέμε, ταυτόχρονα, εδώ για αυτοκίνητα και εκεί για χώρες. Να και τα δύο βιογραφικά των σημερινών υπουργών:
Το ένα, απλώς ως στάνταρ βιογρφ., το άλλο, ως αντίληψη -κάτι βασικό δεν λείπει; :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Αυτό είναι 100% εφήμερο: Το ότι σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα με μονοψήφιο αριθμό σε μέρα - μήνα - έτος (9/9/09) και μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε χίλια χρόνια (το «περιμένουμε», τρόπος του λέγειν — don't hold your breath). Θα πρέπει, στο μεταξύ, να ζήσουμε με το 10/10/10, το 11/11/11, το 12/12/12. Και μετά; Πάπαλα; Δεν θα έχουμε ούτε διψήφια;

Προς το παρόν, παρηγορηθείτε με το «Ο μήνας έχει εννιά»:
Γλωσσικά, στου Σαραντάκου,
μουσικά στου Γούναρη:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι 100% εφήμερο: Το ότι σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μέρα με μονοψήφιο αριθμό σε μέρα - μήνα - έτος (9/9/09) και μετά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε χίλια χρόνια...



:)
Υπερβολές τώρα, μόνο εκατό χρόνια... Και το 2109, 09/09/09 θα γράψουν...
btw, μήπως χρειαζόταν και ένα νήμα του εννιά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Πήρα ηλεμήνυμα που αρχίζει «Η Ε.Ε. έβγαλε ανακοίνωση που επιβεβαιώνει κάποιες φήμες. Στις επόμενες μέρες πρέπει να είστε πολύ προσεκτικοί να μην ανοίξετε κανένα μήνυμα που θα σας έρθει με τον τίτλο "PERFORMANCE ART" ή "PERFORMANCE" ανεξάρτητα από το ποιος σας το έστειλε, φίλος ή όχι. Είναι ένας ιός που ανοίγει ως ολυμπιακή φλόγα και καίει τον σκληρό σας δίσκο». Και παρακάτω: «Ίσως λάβετε ένα φαινομενικά άκακο e-mail με παρουσίαση Πάουερ Πόιντ (PowerPoint) και τίτλο: "artisbeautiful.pps"».

Βάζω για αναζήτηση δύο αγγλικά στοιχεία και πέφτω πάνω σε ελληνικές καταχωρήσεις. Ναι, έχουμε δικό μας μύθο για ιό, για να μην ανακυκλώνουμε συνέχεια τους ξένους. Αν φτάσει και στο δικό σας ηλεκουτί, θάψτε τον με όλες τις τιμές που αρμόζουν σε ελληνικούς μύθους.

Με την ευκαιρία: ο τύπος που σοφίστηκε τη διαφήμιση με τις μπουνιές είναι ο ίδιος που είχε βγάλει τη διαφήμιση με το σατανικό γέλιο; Ελπίζω να μην πιστεύει στην αποτελεσματικότητα της συλλογικής κατάρας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2009)

Το Star Channel έχει αρχίσει να κάνει χοντρή πλάκα στα άτομα που εμφανίζονται να δίνουν τη γνώμη τους στις βαρύγδουπες ειδήσεις του. Π.χ. σήμερα στο θέμα Κι άλλο μοντέλο στην πορνεία, κάτω από τα ονόματα των διαφόρων που ισχυρίζονται ότι πρώτη φορά ακούνε τέτοια πράγματα στον κύκλο τους, βάζει τις εξής ιδιότητες: καμαριέρα, ορθοπεταλωτής, οστεοπαθητικός, Chinatown, Playstation, και για τον γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο κολλητό του Θέμου Αναστασιάδη Βαγγέλη Περρή, εκπαιδευτής σκύλων!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Κι άλλο μοντέλο στην πορνεία


Κάποιοι δίνουν τέσσερα χιλιάρικα το κρεβάτι; Πλάκα θα 'χει ορισμένοι απ' αυτούς να είναι από 'κείνους που ρίχνουν τις αμοιβές των μεταφραστών και των υποτιτλιστών στο ένα σεντ τη λέξη, "επειδή υπάρχει κρίση στην αγορά"!


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2009)

Μπα... Κάποια λεφτά ούτε με την εκμετάλλευση πολλών μεταφραστών δεν τα βγάζεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2009)

Από τη στήλη των Κοινωνικών της New York Times:


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2009)

Ωραία, να διαβάσουμε και για κανένα γάμο, γιατί έπεσαν πολλά τα διαζύγια σήμερα (Τσιτουρίδης, Κετσπάγια κ.ά.)...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2009)

Η Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ μάλλον πρέπει να απολύσει τον στυλίστα της.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2009)

Άσε που η καημένη η γιαγιά του θα ψάχνει την κουβέρτα της...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2009)

Το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο θα ήταν, αλλά πάντα δεν αφήνονται ελεύθεροι οι ανήλικοι που συλλαμβάνονται για οποιοδήποτε αδίκημα; Ο 15χρονος αφέθηκε ελεύθερος λόγω διπλωματικής ασυλίας, όχι επειδή είναι ανήλικος; 

http://www.madata.gr/index.php/epikairotita/social/43117.html
Για τα μάτια μιας κοπέλας, σύμφωνα με όλες τις ενδείξεις, έγινε προχθές το βράδυ έξω από πασίγνωστο εμπορικό κέντρο στο Μαρούσι η… ελληνοαμερικανική σύρραξη μεταξύ ενός 21χρονου και ενός 15χρονου γιου διπλωμάτη που ως εκ θαύματος δεν απέβη μοιραία για καμία πλευρά. Εντούτοις, ο 21χρονος νεαρός, που τραυματίστηκε στην κοιλιά από μαχαίρι, θα χρειαστεί να παραμείνει μερικές ημέρες στον «Ευαγγελισμό», την ίδια ώρα που ο αντίπαλός του θα χαίρεται την ελευθερία του.
Στο τμήμα όπου οδηγήθηκε ο συλληφθείς διαπιστώθηκε ότι επρόκειτο για έναν 15χρονο Αμερικανό υπήκοο ο οποίος μένει στα βόρεια προάστια μαζί με τον πατέρα του, διαπιστευμένο διπλωματικό υπάλληλο στην πρεσβεία των ΗΠΑ. Σε βάρος του σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία και με αυτή χθες οδηγήθηκε στην Εισαγγελία, από την οποία ο ανήλικος αποχώρησε ανενόχλητος, καθώς λόγω διπλωματικής ασυλίας αφέθηκε ελεύθερος με περιοριστικούς όρους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει η ιστορία του Πατ Τίλμαν, που παρουσιάζει συνοπτικά ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης στη σημερινή του στήλη (να είχε σωστά και τον τίτλο του βιβλίου... Είναι _Where Men *Win* Glory_). Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, η σελίδα της Wikipedia είναι χορταστική: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Tillman


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...patted-holiday-Rhodes-Its-got-weeks-live.html
Ρόμπα γίναμε πάλι! Ας μην πει κανένας ότι λέει ψέματα το άρθρο, γιατί σήμερα είναι πάλι στις ειδήσεις το φαινόμενο. Κι ακόμα κι αν δεν ισχύει ότι οι γάτες θανατώνονται συστηματικά και μαζικά, είναι σίγουρο ότι έχουμε τέτοια φαινόμενα πολύ συχνά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2009)

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν ανώμαλοι που δηλητηριάζουν τα ζώα σην Ελλάδα.
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν ανώμαλοι που έχουν 30 γάτες ο καθένας.
Αλλά αν εξοντώνονταν όσο συστηματικά λέει το άρθρο, τότε δεν θα είχε μείνει κανένα γατάκι την επόμενη χρονιά. 
Από την άλλη, ίσως πρέπει να χαιρόμαστε που η Ντέιλι Μέιλ δεν προτείνει να σταματήσουν να αγοράζουν φέτα οι Αγγλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2009)

Όπως είπα και παραπάνω, δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνεται συστηματικά και μαζικά με σκοπό να εξοντώσουν και την τελευταία γάτα πάνω στο νησί, αλλά προφανώς γίνεται σε κάποιο βαθμό. Αλλά και δέκα γάτες ή σκυλιά αν δηλητηριάσουν, δεν παύει να είναι απαράδεκτη βαρβαρότητα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 26, 2009)

Καιρό έχω που θέλω να γράψω κάτι για την απάτη των περίφημων λαμπών φθορισμού, που είναι "πιο οικονομικές, πιο οικολογικές", πιο έτσι και πιο αλλιώς, σύμφωνα και με την Greenpeace μεταξύ άλλων. Είχα αγοράσει κι εγώ μία για το γραφείο μου, και εκτός του ότι το φως της ήταν χάλια σαν ποιότητα, ενώ έπρεπε να κρατήσει 4 χρόνια, κράτησε μόλις 1. Και ήταν φυσικά πανάκριβη. Από κει και πέρα δεν ξαναγόρασα και γύρισα στις πυρακτώσεως. Ώσπου σήμερα διάβασα στην International Herald Tribune τα εξής και χάρηκα:

For decades, incandescent light bulbs continued to bear a strong resemblance to Thomas Edison's creations, but new energy standards that go into effect in 2012 in the United States --and which would outlaw today's incandescent bulb-- have brought about a period of fertile innovation in the lighting industry.
One of the first attempts at greater efficiency was the now-maligned compact fluorescent bulb, but there have also been efforts to modify incandescent technology to conform to the new standard.
(...)
If the new bulb passes the [Energy] department's testing regimen, it will be an even more efficient, longer-lasting lighting device than today's compact fluorescent bulbs. The department considers the introduction of compact fluorescents, today's alternative to standard bulbs, to have been a debacle.
At first, the department set no standards for compact fluorescent bulbs, and inferior products flooded the market. Consumers rebelled against the bulbs' shortcomings. The light output from compact fluorescent bulbs was cold and unpleasant; their life was much shorter than claimed; many were large and undimmable; they would not work in cold environments; and they contained polluting mercury.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Εγώ έδωσα ένα σωρό λεφτά για λαμπτήρα πλήρους φάσματος νέας τεχνολογίας και εκτός από τα διάφορα προβλήματα (δεν ήταν πλήρες φάσμα, ήταν απομίμηση του φάσματος), κάηκε μετά από ένα μήνα. 

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους οικολογικούς λαμπτήρες είναι ότι δεν αντέχουν πολλά αναβοσβησήματα (άρα μην τους βάζετε στις σκάλες της πολυκατοικίας π.χ.), παίρνει μέχρι και τέσσερα λεπτά για να φτάσουν το 100% της φωτεινότητάς τους και γι' αυτό δεν ανάβουν αμέσως (άρα άχρηστοι εκεί που θες αμέσως φως, π.χ. στο χωλ, όταν έρχεσαι απ'εξω που έχει σκοτάδι ή σε εφαρμογές ασφαλείας) και φυσικά όταν καούν η ανακύκλωσή τους είναι δύσκολη. Επίσης περιέχουν υδράργυρο που έχει απαγορευτεί σε άλλες εφαρμογές (μερκιουροχρώμ, σφραγίσματα, θερμόμετρα).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 27, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επίσης περιέχουν υδράργυρο που έχει απαγορευτεί σε άλλες εφαρμογές (μερκιουροχρώμ, *σφραγίσματα*, θερμόμετρα).



Παρακαλώ; Έγινε αυτό στην Αγγλία; Χρόνια τσακώνομαι με τον οδοντίατρό μου για το θέμα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Παρακαλώ; Έγινε αυτό στην Αγγλία; Χρόνια τσακώνομαι με τον οδοντίατρό μου για το θέμα...



Όποιος πηγαίνει σε οδοντίατρο στο ΗΒ τα θέλει και τα παθαίνει όσα παθαίνει. 
Αυτό δυστυχώς το έμαθα με την πείρα  
Στο εξής προτιμώ να πάω άρον άρον στο αεροδρόμιο και να περιμένω να βρεθεί μια θέση κι ας την ακριβοπληρώσω, παρά να πάω σε οδοντίατρο εδώ. Και δεν διαφέρει ούτε αν πας σε πανάκριβο ιδιωτικό οδοντίατρο στη Χάρλευ Στρητ ή στον οδοντίατρο της γειτονιάς. 

Πάντως σιγά σιγά σταματάει η παραγωγή οδοντιατρικών υλικών με υδράργυρο, και δεν έχω ακούσει κανένας στο ΗΒ να κάνει μαύρα σφραγίσματα τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2009)

*Πολάνσκι και Ελβετία*
Η είδηση εδώ κι αλλού. 
Εμένα μου φάνηκε περίεργη η όψιμη ευαισθησία των Ελβετών, γιατί δε νομίζω ότι πρώτη φορά πάει στην Ελβετία ο Πολάνσκι από τότε. 
Και κάτι άλλο που με έκανε να αισθάνομαι ότι γέρασα, άκουγα την είδηση στον Σκάι και η εκφωνήτρια δυσκολεύτηκε με το όνομα του, προφανώς δεν τον ήξερε, και η είδηση ήταν λειψή γιατί δεν ανέφερε ότι το ένταλμα ήταν του 1978, που θα κινούσε προφανώς την περιέργεια του ακροατή. ΟΚ, το ξέρω ότι τις Κυριακές βάζουν τoυς αρχάριους, και πιθανόν το '78 να μην είχε γεννηθεί κανένας από αυτούς που κάνουν τη βάρδια σήμερα. Και συνήθως τα καλλιτεχνικά είναι που πάσχουν με τους νέους δημοσιογράφους. 
(τι κάθομαι και λέω τώρα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2009)

Από τις επιστολές στο Βήμα:

Η κυρία Νένα Ρήγα, από το Χαλάνδρι της Αθήνας, γράφει:
Ψάχνοντας να βρω πού ψηφίζω μπήκα στην ιστοσελίδα του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών και στη λέξη «αναζήτηση» είχα να διαλέξω μεταξύ των «οποιαδήποτε λέξη, όλες τις λέξεις και ακριβή φράση». Οι φράσεις λοιπόν είναι ακριβές, σκέφτηκα, ενώ οι λέξεις είναι φθηνές. Αρα με συμφέρει να διαλέξω λέξη και όχι φράση. Και για να σοβαρευτούμε, στον Τύπο αρκετοί συντάκτες ασχολήθηκαν με τα κακά ελληνικά του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου. Συμφωνώ ότι είναι άσχημο να ακούς τον αρχηγό της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης να μην μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει το πηλήκιο από το πηλίκο, αλλά δυστυχώς το κακό είναι γενικό. Είναι δυνατόν στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα υπουργείου στο οποίο προΐσταται καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου, να μη γνωρίζουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ των επιθέτων ακριβός/που έχει μεγάλη αξία και ακριβής/ τέλειος, που λέγεται απολύτως σωστά; Και προχθές σε τηλεοπτική συζήτηση άκουσα τον τέως υπουργό Παιδείας κ. Στυλιανίδη να χρησιμοποιεί σαν μεταβατικό το ρήμα λήγω (την έληξε την κρίση ο Πρωθυπουργός ή κάτι παρόμοιο). Αναμενόμενο άλλωστε από έναν υπουργό Παιδείας που όταν συνέβαιναν τα γεγονότα του περασμένου Δεκεμβρίου, αυτός βρισκόταν στα γήπεδα απ΄ άπου ξεκίνησε αυτή η κακοποίηση της λέξης.
Ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν στην άκρη τα ελληνικά του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου και ας κρίνουμε αν σε άλλα πεδία μπορεί να προσφέρει ή όχι κάτι θετικό στον τόπο, και αναλόγως ας ψηφίσουμε.​
1) Δεν βλέπω λάθος στην έκφραση "οποιαδήποτε λέξη, όλες τις λέξεις ή ακριβή φράση", που προφανώς είναι σε αιτιατική. 
2) Στο "Μάθε πού ψηφίζεις" δεν βρήκα πουθενά αυτά που λέει. Ούτε στη γενική "αναζήτηση" της ιστοσελίδας.

Μπερδεύτηκε η μανδάμ.


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

Δείξε μου τι διαβάζεις, να σου πω ποιος είσαι... http://www.lexpress.fr/diaporama/diapo-photo/culture/livre/attention-livres-dangereux_790663.html 
Black list???


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 1, 2009)

*Μιλάμε για πολύ προχώ καταστάσεις!!!*

Κάτι νέο παίζει στον ιστοχώρο! Για πρώτη φορά στα χρονικά η *μοιχεία* και η *απάτη* θα αποτελέσουν τη βάση και τον σκοπό ενός σάιτ. Δεν πάει το μυαλό σας; Να το πάρει το ποτάμι..
Από 1η Δεκεμβρίου θα ανοίξει και επίσημα ένα σάιτ, το οποίο απευθύνεται σε παντρεμένους (άντρες/γυναίκες) ή άτομα που έχουν σχέση...και αναζητούν εξωσυζυγική ή παράλληλη σχέση. Το σάιτ θα παίζει κατά κάποιο τρόπο τον ρόλο ης προξενήτρας...Ήδη σε διάστημα 10 μόνο ημερών έχουν γραφτεί περίπου 10000 μέλη απ'όλο τον κόσμο.
Voila!!!


http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/societe/gleeden-le-site-pour-trouver-un-amant_791398.html
http://www.gleeden.com/


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Παλιό, αλλά το βρήκα τυχαία ψάχνοντας για το apostropher.

To the office of Apostropher Royal 
(strictly for sticklers):
http://lifeofanoxymoron.blogspot.com/2005/03/to-office-of-apostropher-royal.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Από το παραπάνω μπλογκ:

"Either this will ring bells for you, or it won't. A printed banner has appeared on the concourse of a petrol station near to where I live. 'Come inside,' it says, 'for CD's, VIDEO's, DVD's, and BOOK's.'
If this satantic sprinkling of redundant apostrophes causes no little gasp of horror or quickening of the pulse, you should probably put down this book at once.

From Lynne Truss's brilliant book, _Eats, Shoots and Leaves: The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation_.​
Βεβαίως, στο βιβλίο η λέξη είναι _satanic_. Στο γρήγορο διάβασμα, όμως, εγώ είδα _sarantic_ και αυτόματα βγήκε από μέσα μου μια διαμαρτυρία: μα ο Σαραντάκος τις τρώει τις αποστρόφους!


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως στη διατριβή μου έβαλα αποστρόφους σε όλες τις συντομογραφίες γιατί παρόλο που η Λυν Τρας τις θεωρεί σατανικές όλα τα βιβλία που είχα κοιτάξει έλεγαν ότι πληθυντικός του CD είναι CD's (κι η διατριβή μου πράμα του διαβόλου ήταν ).


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από το παραπάνω μπλογκ:
> "Either this will ring bells for you, or it won't. A printed banner has appeared on the concourse of a petrol station near to where I live. 'Come inside,' it says, 'for CD's, VIDEO's, DVD's, and BOOK's.'
> If this satantic sprinkling of redundant apostrophes causes no little gasp of horror or quickening of the pulse, you should probably put down this book at once.
> 
> From Lynne Truss's brilliant book, _Eats, Shoots and Leaves: The Zero Tolerance Approach to Punctuation_.​Βεβαίως, στο βιβλίο η λέξη είναι _satanic_. Στο γρήγορο διάβασμα, όμως, εγώ είδα _sarantic_ και αυτόματα βγήκε από μέσα μου μια διαμαρτυρία: μα ο Σαραντάκος τις τρώει τις αποστρόφους!


 
_Σαταντική_ σύμπτωση, δικαιώνεται το όνομα του μπλογκ (oxymoron), να τα σούρνεις για αποστρόφους και να σου ξεφεύγει το satantic...


----------



## stathis (Oct 2, 2009)

daeman said:


> _Σαταντική_ σύμπτωση, δικαιώνεται το όνομα του μπλογκ (oxymoron), να τα σούρνεις για αποστρόφους και να σου ξεφεύγει το satantic...


Μη γίνεσαι pedantic.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 2, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> ένα σάιτ, το οποίο απευθύνεται σε παντρεμένους (άντρες/γυναίκες) ή άτομα που έχουν σχέση...και αναζητούν εξωσυζυγική ή παράλληλη σχέση.


Έχουν χιούμορ όμως...

_"Our no-fake-members guarantee ensures that *you will not be cheated*."_
You'll just be cheated on.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό για την ποίηση*

Μια όαση στη μη ποιητική πραγματικότητά μας που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας αποτελεί το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό για την ποίηση (.poema..) www.e-poema.eu
Δείτε το, περιηγηθείτε στις σελίδες του, διαβάστε τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα και ποιήματα που θα βρείτε εκεί και μπορείτε μάλιστα να εγγραφείτε για να λαμβάνετε κάθε Παρασκευή ένα ποίημα στο ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο σας. 

Ξεκίνησε μάλιστα και μια Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης Ποίησης με σκοπό να κάνει πραγματικά κάτι διαφορετικό στον χώρο των γραμμάτων και των τεχνών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Ήδη ξεκίνησε η πράσινη ανάπτυξη. Καλή επιτυχία στη νέα κυβέρνηση (ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο τους). Ευχαριστούμε τα μέλη του φόρουμ που απέφυγαν την παραταξιακή πολιτικολογία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Χάρηκα πολύ που έμειναν κάποιοι εκτός Βουλής, αλλά έπρεπε να μείνουν και μερικοί ακόμα. Κρίμα που δεν τους μαύρισαν όλους οι ψηφοφόροι, σύμφωνα με την παραίνεση του κ. Λευτέρη.


----------



## stathis (Oct 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ήδη ξεκίνησε η πράσινη ανάπτυξη. Καλή επιτυχία στη νέα κυβέρνηση (ούτε ψύλλος στον κόρφο τους).


... και καλή δύναμη σε όσους έχουν αλλεργία στα χρώματα και νιώθουν μαλάκες μετά από κάθε εκλογική αναμέτρηση, ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2009)

stathis said:


> ... και καλή δύναμη σε όσους έχουν αλλεργία στα χρώματα και νιώθουν μαλάκες μετά από κάθε εκλογική αναμέτρηση, ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος.


...ανεξαρτήτ*ου* αποτελέσματος, λέμε! Μάθε να εκφράζεσαι! 

Εγώ λυπόμουν εκείνον τον έρημο της Παλαιάς Δημοκρατίας, που μέχρι κάποια στιγμή δεν τον είχε ψηφίσει κανείς! Μα ούτε ο εαυτός του, μηδέ η μάνα του η ίδια! Ευτυχώς, τώρα εμφανίζεται να έχει πάρει 3 ψήφους... να ηρεμήσει ο άνθρωπος!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Elsa said:


> ...ανεξαρτήτ*ου* αποτελέσματος, λέμε! Μάθε να εκφράζεσαι!


Πάρε 21.900 ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας, και 7.890 ανεξαρτήτου αποτελέσματος, να 'χεις να πορεύεσαι.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2009)

Εμ, δεν το ξέρω, θαρρείς; Γιαυτό και διόρθωσα τον κοσμοναύτα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Εμ, δεν το ξέρω, θαρρείς; Γιαυτό και διόρθωσα τον *κοσμοναύτα*...


Συνέχεια μού δίνεις πάσες. 
Πριν από χρόνια, έτυχε να είμαι μέσα στο γραφείο του γυμνασιάρχη την ώρα που μπήκε μια μητέρα. 
"Τι θέλετε;" της είπα. "Μπορώ να σας εξυπηρετήσω;"
"Όχι, θέλω τον κύριο *γυμνασιάρχα*", μου απάντησε.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2009)

Ε, ναι, έτσι έχει περισσότερο κύρος η προσφώνηση!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

Διαβάζω στην Daily Telegraph ότι ο Αχμαντινετζάντ ίσως να είναι Εβραϊκής καταγωγής.

_A photograph of the Iranian president holding up his identity card during elections in March 2008 clearly shows his family has Jewish roots. A close-up of the document reveals he was previously known as Sabourjian – a Jewish name meaning cloth weaver. _

Ε, ρε γέλιο που έχω να ρίξω αν αυτό αποδειχτεί αληθινό...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2009)

Αυτή την ώρα, στην ΝΕΤ, η εκπομπή "Στα άκρα", έχει καλεσμένο τον πατέρα Φιλόθεο Φάρο. 
Δυστυχώς το είδα τώρα που τελειώνει. Έχω διαβάσει βιβλία του και μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση ο λόγος του και η σκέψη του. Καμιά σχέση με αυτό που περιμένεις να ακούσεις από έναν παπά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

Ήταν επανάληψη.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2009)

Το διαπίστωσα όταν αυτή η αντιπαθητικιά είπε οτι έρχονται ...τα Θεοφάνεια!
Είδα επίσης οτι η εκπομπή υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο. Μου έκαναν εντύπωση κάποια πολύ προχωρημένα πράγματα που είπε για την σχέση γονέων-παιδιών, για την σχέση αρρώστιας-ψυχισμού και άλλα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 12, 2009)

Τώρα στην ΕΤ1, η ταινία _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_, για όλα τα παιδάκια! ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Είναι η παρακάτω ιστορία πολύπλευρα γελοία ή φταίει που δεν είμαι δημιουργιστής;
Professor Ellen van Wolde, a respected Old Testament scholar and author, claims the first sentence of Genesis "in the beginning God created the Heaven and the Earth" is not a true translation of the Hebrew. 

She claims she has carried out fresh textual analysis that suggests the writers of the great book never intended to suggest that God created the world -- and in fact the Earth was already there when he created humans and animals.​http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...2/God-is-not-the-Creator-claims-academic.html


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

Από τα σχόλια εκεί:
In casy anyone is interested, I have my own fresh new translation that exposes Adam's shady financial dealings and Eve's struggle with bulimia.  Ο Μάκης.
Next!
Το δικό μου σχόλιο; δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2009)

Δεν πάμε καλά: The Wondrous Vulva Puppet - educational, healing, empowering, honouring!  Γκουγκλάρεις το _wondrous_, και σου πετάγεται (πρωινιάτικα) τέταρτο, ανάμεσα σε ορισμούς τού _wondrous _από λεξικά... Κρίμα που δεν το βγάζουν και σε μοντέλο ρυμουλκού, για πραγματικά educational χρήση.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν πάμε καλά: The Wondrous Vulva Puppet - educational, healing, empowering, honouring!  Γκουγκλάρεις το _wondrous_, και σου πετάγεται (πρωινιάτικα) τέταρτο, ανάμεσα σε ορισμούς τού _wondrous _από λεξικά...



Το κορυφαίο είναι ότι και το site τους λέγεται yoni, ήτοι ....... στα σανσκριτικά!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είναι η παρακάτω ιστορία πολύπλευρα γελοία ή φταίει που δεν είμαι δημιουργιστής;



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γελοία, αλλά πολύ μελάνι και ιδρώτας έχει χυθεί για κάτι τόσο απλό όσο η πρώτη λέξη της Βίβλου: Μπερεσίθ. 

Let's keep an open mind...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.yupi.gr/gkrinia/c13170/To_Kalytero_Rialiti_Ths_Ellhnikhs_Thleor.html

Το είδα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον αρθρογράφο. Και επειδή το blog δεν επιτρέπει σχόλια, θα το γράψω εδώ: Η δική μου πρόταση προς αυτόν τον ταλαίπωρο ανθρωπάκο είναι να αφήσει την οξυζεναρισμένη κυρία του στη Γλυφάδα να τα βγάλει πέρα με τα 13 απλήρωτα νοίκια, κι αυτός να μετακομίσει στο σπιτάκι του στη Δραπετσώνα. Να βγάλει και διαζύγιο, εννοείται.


----------



## crystal (Oct 15, 2009)

Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είναι αυθεντικό, δηλαδή; :)
Ότι είναι βγαλμένο απ' τη ζωή, είμαι σίγουρη. Είναι πολύ αληθοφανές - αλλά όχι αληθινό. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως θα δεχόταν κανείς να βγάλει στη φόρα τα οικογενειακά και τα οικονομικά του, προβάλλοντας μια τόσο κακή εικόνα του εαυτού του, χωρίς αδρό οικονομικό αντίτιμο...
Και τα ριάλιτι σίριαλ είναι. Με «κανονικούς» ανθρώπους αντί για ηθοποιούς. Στην χθεσινή κυρία έλαχε απλά ο ρόλος της κακιάς. Φαντάζομαι πως αν η διανομή προέβλεπε κακομοίρηδες σ' όλα τα επεισόδια, θα γινόταν βαρετό από ένα σημείο και μετά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2009)

Βεβαίως και πιστεύω ότι είναι αληθινό. Υπάρχουν άπειροι κακομοίρηδες που μόλις αναγγέλθηκε το ριάλιτι θα έσπευσαν να συμμετάσχουν, ίσως και έναντι κάποιου (όχι απαραίτητα μεγάλου) τιμήματος, ιδίως όταν το διαφημίζουν ότι μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει να λύσουν τα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα με τις συμβουλές που δίνει. Από κει και πέρα, υπογράφονται συμβόλαια και δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να εμποδίσουν την προβολή του επεισοδίου, ακόμα κι αν ρεζιλεύονται σ' αυτό.

Δηλαδή, να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτοί είναι ηθοποιοί; Ή ότι είναι μεν κανονικοί άνθρωποι, αλλά όλα αυτά τα κάνουν ψέματα, και πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν από δω και πέρα με μια ταμπέλα στο μέτωπο, "Μην πιστεύετε αυτά που είπα στο ριάλιτι, με πλήρωσαν και τα είπα";

Όχι, δυστυχώς η κουλτούρα του ριάλιτι έχει τόσο πολύ μπει στη ζωή μας που άνετα κάποιοι άνθρωποι δέχονται να γίνουν πρωταγωνιστές και όχι απλοί θεατές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2009)

Πάντως, αυτή η σειρά (όπως και όλες οι άλλες που μεταφέρει σιγά σιγά στα καθ' ημάς ο Alpha από τις αντίστοιχες γερμανικές παραγωγές του RTL Group) έχει τεράστια επιτυχία στη Γερμανία και δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι να είναι «στημένο», οι δε ανάλογες ιστορίες εκεί είναι ακόμη πιο τερατώδεις από όσα έχουμε δει στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2009)

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι η αιδώς των συμμετεχόντων σε ριάλιτι εξαντλήθηκε με τον πρώτο κύκλο του Big Brother στην Ελλάδα. Από τον 2ο κύκλο και μετά, και σε όλα τα άλλα ριάλιτι, οι συμμετέχοντες ανερυθρίαστα απολαμβάνουν τα 10 λεπτά δημοσιότητας, ακόμα κι αν γίνονται ρεζίλι. 

Αυτό που είδα εγώ χτες το βράδυ ήταν μια απόλυτα αληθινή κατάσταση. Καθόλου τραβηγμένη απ' τα μαλλιά, για να υποθέσεις ότι είναι στημένη. Χιλιάδες νοικοκυριά έχουν μπει στον αστερισμό της υπερχρέωσης επειδή απλώνουν τα πόδια τους πιο πέρα απ' το πάπλωμά τους. Πριν από 20 ή 30 χρόνια, ποιος αγόραζε σπίτι ή αυτοκίνητο με δάνειο αν δεν είχε να το πληρώσει; Κανένας, επειδή δεν του έδιναν δάνειο οι τράπεζες. Τώρα που τα δίνουν πριν τα ζητήσεις, η φάκα με το τυρί είναι στημένη και το θύμα πέφτει μέσα χωρίς να το καταλάβει.


----------



## crystal (Oct 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι η αιδώς των συμμετεχόντων σε ριάλιτι εξαντλήθηκε με τον πρώτο κύκλο του Big Brother στην Ελλάδα. Από τον 2ο κύκλο και μετά, και σε όλα τα άλλα ριάλιτι, οι συμμετέχοντες ανερυθρίαστα απολαμβάνουν τα 10 λεπτά δημοσιότητας, ακόμα κι αν γίνονται ρεζίλι.



Σ' αυτό συμφωνούμε. Επίσης φαντάζομαι ότι κάνουν και ουρές για να συμμετάσχουν, δεν θα ξαφνιαστώ αν μάθω ότι βάζουν και μέσον.

Η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στο μετά. Στην πλειοψηφία των ριάλιτι παρακολουθούμε καρικατούρες ανθρώπινων χαρακτήρων. Ο στριμμένος είναι πολύ στριμμένος, το σούργελο είναι πολύ σούργελο, το ψώνιο παραείναι ψώνιο και ούτω καθεξής. Προσωπικά απολαμβάνω πάντα το σημείο που ο σκηνοθέτης, πάνω στον ζήλο του να μας δείξει ότι αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι πραγματικό κι όχι το τέλειο-ψεύτικο των σίριαλ, διογκώνει τα κακά χαρακτηριστικά σε σημείο που γίνονται σουρεαλιστικά και ξεφεύγουν κι από τα όρια της πραγματικότητας. Τόσος παραλογισμός δεν μπορεί να είναι φυσικός. Μπορεί να έχει μια βάση, αλλά πολλαπλασιάζεται για να γίνει το θέαμα πιο ενδιαφέρον. Με το αζημίωτο, βέβαια.

Για να το θέσω κι αλλιώς, αν η χθεσινή κυρία άκουγε πειθήνια τις εντολές του συμβούλου, σήμερα δεν θα γινόταν θέμα σε ίντερνετ και τηλεόραση, ανεβάζοντας την μελλοντική τηλεθέαση. Δεν λέω πως συμμετείχε παρά τη θέλησή της. Λέω πως το κόνσεπτ της χθεσινής εκπομπής έπρεπε να είναι «κακομοίρης σύζυγος VS αναίσθητη γυναίκα». Κι απ' τη στιγμή που δέχεσαι να προβάλεις την ιδιωτική σου ζωή προκειμένου να κερδίσεις κάτι, το να δεχτείς κι έναν ρόλο που δεν σε κολακεύει και πολύ δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά. Πάω στοίχημα πως έλυσαν τα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα και τώρα διάγουν βίο ακύμαντο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι η εν λόγω ιστορία μού φαίνεται απόλυτα αληθινή. Αυτό που βλέπω όμως και με ανησυχεί είναι ότι η νοοτροπία του ενός αντανακλάται στο σύνολο. Και τανάπαλιν.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2009)

crystal said:


> Για να το θέσω κι αλλιώς, αν η χθεσινή κυρία άκουγε πειθήνια τις εντολές του συμβούλου, σήμερα δεν θα γινόταν θέμα σε ίντερνετ και τηλεόραση, ανεβάζοντας την μελλοντική τηλεθέαση. Δεν λέω πως συμμετείχε παρά τη θέλησή της. Λέω πως το κόνσεπτ της χθεσινής εκπομπής έπρεπε να είναι «κακομοίρης σύζυγος VS αναίσθητη γυναίκα». Κι απ' τη στιγμή που δέχεσαι να προβάλεις την ιδιωτική σου ζωή προκειμένου να κερδίσεις κάτι, το να δεχτείς κι έναν ρόλο που δεν σε κολακεύει και πολύ δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά. Πάω στοίχημα πως έλυσαν τα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα και τώρα διάγουν βίο ακύμαντο. :)



Διαφωνώ. Το κόνσεπτ της εκπομπής είναι να δείξει ανθρώπους με υπαρκτά προβλήματα που η εκπομπή τούς βοηθάει να τα λύσουν, αφού πρώτα τους κάνει θέαμα σ' όλη την Ελλάδα. Να δείξει ότι ο σύμβουλος έδωσε τις σωστές συμβουλές και οι άνθρωποι έκαναν κάποια αλλαγή στη ζωή τους. Και οι θεατές θα ήθελαν να δουν αυτό το ζευγάρι να μετακομίζει στη Δραπετσώνα για να υπάρχει κάποια θετική εξέλιξη, όχι να αναλωθεί η εκπομπή στη συζήτηση. Το γεγονός ότι ο σύμβουλος αναγκάστηκε να σηκώσει τα χέρια ψηλά και να φύγει χωρίς να τους πείσει, έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι η εκπομπή έμεινε ημιτελής. Σαν να έφυγε στη μέση ο Μποτρίνι, στον Εφιάλτη στην Κουζίνα, χωρίς να μπορέσει να βάλει τάξη στο εστιατόριο. 

Και όχι μόνο δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι έλυσαν τα οικονομικά τους και διάγουν βίο ακύμαντο, αλλά αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι τα προβλήματά τους τώρα έχουν διογκωθεί, γιατί προστέθηκε άλλη μια αιτία τριβής.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Παρόμοιο ρηάλιτι έχει δυο-τρία και εδώ. Συγκεκριμένα, όχι απλά παρόμοια αλλά τα ίδια ακριβώς. 
Στο ένα (του μπιμπισί) είχαν κι έναν ψυχολόγο που προσπαθούσε να βρει τα αίτια της σπατάλης και να τους βοηθήσει να βρουν υποκατάστατο που να μην περιλαμβάνει έξοδα. 
Πολύ χαρακτηριστική η περίπτωση ενός νεαρού που έτρωγε όλα του τα λεφτά στο ποδόσφαιρο, τρέχοντας πίσω από την ομάδα του όπου και να πήγαινε αυτή. Βρήκαν ότι αυτό του θύμιζε τον (πεθαμένο) πατέρα του που τον πήγαινε στο γήπεδο. Τον έβαλαν να κάνει ασκήσεις του στυλ αυτή την εβδομάδα θα ζήσω με τόσα λεφτά και δεν θα πάω στον αγώνα, θα δω τον αγώνα στην τηλεόραση. 
Εμένα αυτά μου είχαν φανεί αυθεντικά. 
Στημένο (εν μέρει) ήταν ένα με τίτλο "ξεπλήρωσε το στεγαστικό σου σε ένα χρόνο" ή κάπως έτσι. Οι παίχτες ήταν άνθρωποι που είχαν χρέη αλλά είχαν και ιδέες για το πώς να ξεχρεωθούν (να ξεκινήσουν δική τους επιχείρηση, να μετακομίσουν κλπ) και ο σύμβουλος απλά επέβλεπε και έδινε συμβουλές. Εκεί είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπήρχε μαγείρεμα για τις κάμερες. 

Κατά τ'άλλα, η υπόθεση με το ζευγάρι που ξοδεύει τα λεφτά που δεν έχει νομίζω είναι απάντηση στο ερώτημα γιατί παραπονιούνται για το μισθό τους οι πάντες στην Ελλάδα. 
Να αναφέρω την πολύ χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση ξαδέρφης μου δασκάλας με άνεργο σύζυγο και δύο παιδιά, που φόραγε στη θάλασσα μπικίνι των 160 ευρώ. Ωραίο ήταν, δε λέω. Ωραίο για να το βάλεις δίπλα στην πισίνα σε κανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή στο κότερο κανενός λεφτά περιμένοντας τους παπαράτσι. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, είναι βέβαιο ότι το ποσό θα αναπληρωθεί κάπως. Στην περίπτωσή τους ήταν απλά "να γιατί δεν έχουνε μία".


----------



## crystal (Oct 15, 2009)

Βρε σεις, δεν ξέρω πια πώς να το γράψω για να γίνω κατανοητή. Φυσικά και είναι αλήθεια ότι χρωστούσαν, φυσικά κι η μισή Ελλάδα χρωστάει, όπως γράφει κι η Αλεξάνδρα. Αυτό που δεν μου φαίνεται φυσικό είναι να λες με όλη σου την απάθεια στις κάμερες «εγώ δεν πάω πουθενά, ας βρει ο άντρας μου δυο δουλειές για να ξελασπώσει». 
Τέλος πάντων, ο καθένας μας αντιλαμβάνεται τα πράγματα διαφορετικά, αυτό είναι και το ωραίο, άλλωστε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2009)

Όχι ότι διαφωνώ με όσα λέτε, αλλά


SBE said:


> Κατά τ'άλλα, η υπόθεση με το ζευγάρι που ξοδεύει τα εφτά που δεν έχει νομίζω είναι απάντηση στο ερώτημα γιατί παραπονιούνται για το μισθό τους οι πάντες στην Ελλάδα.


...να μην αρχίσω για τις τιμές στο σουπερμάρκετ, τις ΔΕΚΟ και το κόστος ζωής vs μισθούς εδώ στα πάτρια γιατί δεν τελειώνουμε ούτε αύριο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2009)

SBE said:


> Κατά τ'άλλα, η υπόθεση με το ζευγάρι που ξοδεύει τα λεφτά που δεν έχει νομίζω είναι απάντηση στο ερώτημα γιατί παραπονιούνται για το μισθό τους οι πάντες στην Ελλάδα.
> Να αναφέρω την πολύ χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση ξαδέρφης μου δασκάλας με άνεργο σύζυγο και δύο παιδιά, που φόραγε στη θάλασσα μπικίνι των 160 ευρώ. Ωραίο ήταν, δε λέω. Ωραίο για να το βάλεις δίπλα στην πισίνα σε κανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο ή στο κότερο κανενός λεφτά περιμένοντας τους παπαράτσι.



SBE, είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Άλλο οι μισθοί και άλλο η νοοτροπία των Ελλήνων απέναντι στο χρήμα και την ύλη εν γένει. Είναι σαν τη φούσκα του Χρηματιστηρίου ένα πράγμα. Άστο...


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Το περίμενα ότι και εσείς θα ανήκατε στην ομάδα των παραπονιάρηδων για τους μισθούς. Είναι λογικό. 
Όμως η νοοτροπία απέναντι στο χρήμα και στα χρέη πιστεύετε ότι είναι τελείως ασύνδετη με τα παράπονα για το κόστος ζωής; 
Ας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα. Στο γραφείο της μητέρας μου έχουν προσλάβει μια κοπέλλα που είναι λίγο καθαρίστρια, λίγο εξωτερικές δουλειές και θελήματα, λίγο να φτιάχνει καφέδες κλπ. Της δίνουν 700 ευρώ, το βασικό μισθό. Φοράει γυαλιά ηλίου των 350 ευρώ. Αλλάζει κινητό κάθε έξι μήνες. Στη γιορτή της έβγαλε έξω την παρέα της και είπε ότι της κόστισε κάπου 700-800 ευρώ. 
Σας φαίνεται ότι ζει μέσα στα όρια του μισθού της; Νομίζω όχι. Υπάρχει σίγουρα κάποιος (οι γονείς μάλλον) που την ξελασπώνει. Πιστεύετε ότι είναι μοναδική περίπτωση; Πιστεύετε ότι αν ο μισθός της ήταν διπλάσιος θα άλλαζε κάτι, πέρα από το ότι θα φόραγε ίσως γυαλιά ηλίου των 700 ευρώ;
Ναι, ένας στους δέκα υποφέρει οικονομικά αλλά πέντε στους δέκα έχουν κάποιον να τους ξελασπώνει και συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο για οποιαδήποτε βελτίωση της κατάστασης. 

Και φυσικά κορόιδο ο ελληνας καταναλωτής, το έχουμε πει. Μου έλεγαν φίλοι που έχουν μωρό ότι το καλοκαίρι που πήγαν στην Ελλάδα αναγκάστηκαν να πάρουν μαζί τους μέχρι και τα αναλώσιμα του μωρού από εδώ, γιατί λέει ήταν μισή τιμή εδώ. Προφανώς ο έλληνας γονιός δίνει τη διπλάσια τιμή αδιαμαρτύρητα. ή μάλλον, με διαμαρτυρία, αλλά χωρίς να κοιτάζει εναλλακτικές λύσεις πέρα από το να ζητάει αύξηση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2009)

Όπως είπε και ο Αμβρόσιος παραπάνω, άλλο η νοοτροπία του Έλληνα απέναντι στο χρήμα και άλλο τα πραγματικά προβλήματα που υπάρχουν. Στο παράδειγμα της κοπέλας που δίνεις μπορώ να σου αντιτάξω άλλα 10 ατόμων που αμείβονται με ψίχουλα και τα βγάζουν με πολύ ζόρι πέρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Κοίτα, όπως είπα, δεν περιμενω να δω διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις εδώ μέσα. Αναφέρθηκα στους πεντε στους δέκα. Εσυ θες να συνεχίσεις να αναφερεσαι στον ένα στους δεκα. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχει αυτός. Αλλά οι άλλοι τον περνάνε αριθμητικά. Κ ιέτσι χάνουν κι οι έξι. Και χάνουν κι οι άλλοι τέσσερεις που δεν τους ανέφερα. 
Η περιπτωση του ρηαλιτι της Αλεξάνδρας στους πεντε στους δέκα πεφτει. Ζουν περα απότις δυνατότητές τους γιατί κάπως ξελασπώνουν (προς το παρόν).
Και να προσθέσω: με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπαρχει κίνητρο για βελτίωση της κατάστασης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2009)

Οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα ζούμε πέρα από τις δυνατότητές μας, ολόκληρη η χώρα αν θες. Το λέει το χρέος μας, το συλλογικό και το κατά κεφαλήν. Φταίνε τα κακομαθημένα τα παιδιά ή αυτοί που τα κακομάθανε; Φταίει που κατέχουμε τα σκήπτρα στη λοβιτούρα; (Που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε μόνο την ανισοκατανομή του «υγιούς» καπιταλισμού, αλλά και την πρόσθετη, μιας πολύ άρρωστης κοινωνίας.) Εσύ, SBE, λες ότι ξοδεύουμε περισσότερα απ' όσα βγάζουμε και θα συμφωνήσουν μαζί σου και οι στατιστικές. Οι άλλοι λένε ότι βγάζουμε λιγότερα απ' όσα θα έπρεπε να βγάζουμε και αναφέρονται στην ανισοκατανομή, προφανώς. Άρα, μια δουλειά που έχει να γίνει είναι να φροντίσουμε να μεγαλώσουμε την πίτα και να τη μοιράζουμε πιο δίκαια. Μια άλλη δουλειά είναι να κράζουμε τους ψωροφαντασμένους, Αλλά δευτερευόντως.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2009)

Δηλαδή, SBE, το ότι το σουπερμάρκετ στην Ελλάδα είναι το ακριβότερο στην Ευρώπη ενώ αντίστοιχα οι μισθοί από τους χαμηλότερους είναι εξαίρεση; Δεν είπα ότι αμφιβάλλω για το ότι πολλοί ξοδεύουν πιο πολλά από όσα βγάζουν, αλλά επειδή την καθημερινότητα στην Ελλάδα τη ζω κι εγώ αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι που δεν είναι το πρώτο μας μέλημα τα γυαλιά των 300€, να μου επιτρέψεις να έχω ό,τι άποψη θέλω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2009)

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να προσθέσω ακόμη στο ότι ολόκληρη η κοινωνία μας είναι προβληματική ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα: δεν είναι μόνο τα σουπερμάρκετ τα ακριβότερα, δεν είναι μόνο (και οι ξένες) τράπεζες οι ακριβότερες, *ακόμη και τα κινέζικα* στους ίδιους τους Κινέζους είναι πολλές φορές ακριβότερα στην Ελλάδα από ό,τι στη Γερμανία και την Αυστρία, τουλάχιστον, που έχω προσωπική πείρα.
Βρίσκουν όλοι και τα κάνουν; Φυσικά! Όσο μπορεί ακόμη όποιος ζητάει ό,τι του κατέβει να βρίσκει αγοραστές για τα προϊόντα ή τις υπηρεσίες του, αυτό θα γίνεται. Αλλά η παράνοια δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει για πολύ ακόμη. Χρειάζονται πολλές και ριζικές αλλαγές, και γρήγορα. Το ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημα, φάνηκε. Το αν καταλαβαίνει πόσο είναι μαζί θύτης και θύμα, δημιουργός και μέρος του προβλήματος, αμφιβάλλω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αν καταλαβαίνει πόσο είναι μαζί θύτης και θύμα, δημιουργός και μέρος του προβλήματος, αμφιβάλλω.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Όταν με την καθιέρωση του ευρώ, οι τιμές στην Ελλάδα τριπλασιάστηκαν σε χρόνο μηδέν σε όλα τα πράγματα, η μόνιμη απορία μου ήταν γιατί ο Έλληνας καταναλωτής δεν μποϊκοτάρει τίποτα, αλλά δέχεται (όχι αδιαμαρτύρητα, βέβαια) τα πάντα! Γκρίνια συνεχής, αλλά καμία κίνηση ως υπεύθυνος καταναλωτής. Όταν ένα βενζινάδικο πουλάει την βενζίνη 20 λεπτά ακριβότερα από το παραπέρα πρατήριο, *γιατί δεν κλείνει από έλλειψη πελατών*; Όταν είχαμε τις δραχμές, έστω ότι ένα βενζινάδικο πουλούσε 300 δρχ. τη βενζίνη και το άλλο 368, δηλαδή τα 20 λεπτά διαφορά που λέγαμε. Ποιος θα πήγαινε να πάρει με 368; Τώρα γιατί την αγοράζουν; Δηλαδή, τόσο πολύ έχει τυφλωθεί ο Έλληνας από το ευρώ που είναι ανίκανος να υπολογίσει τι ξοδεύει;


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2009)

Το σουπερμάρκετ στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι το ακριβότερο στην Ευρώπη.
Μπορεί να είναι το ακριβότερο συναρτήσει των μισθών, απολύτως όμως δεν είναι.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 15, 2009)

Οι 4 στους 10 μπορούν τουλάχιστον να παραπονιούνται;


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2009)

Μου είπαν κάτι φίλοι που έχουν μωρό όρι το καλοκαίρι που το περασαν στην Ελλάδα αναγκάστηκαν να μεταφέρουν απο το Η τα αναλώσιμα του μωρού (πάνες και γάλατα) γιατι στην Ελλάδα είναι λέει διπλές τιμές από το ΗΒ. 
Η απορία μου επομένως στέκει: πόσο ευθύνεται ο καταναλωτής για το ότι δεν του φτανει ο μισθός του και που δεν ανεβαίνει ο μισθός του;
Ας πω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα: Στις χώρες της νότιας ευρώπης δεν υπάρχει το σύστημα φροντίδας ηλικιωμένων που υπάρχει στη βόρεια Ευρώπη. Αυτό οφειλεται στο ότι τους ηλικιωμενους τους φροντίζουν τα παιδιά τους. Εδώ- εκεί καποιος δεν εχει κανε΄ναν, υποφέρει κλπκλπ. 
Όμως καθώς αλλάζουν οι κοινωνίες και πλέον υπάρχουν πολλοί ηλικιωμενοι χωρίς κανέναν να τους φροντίζει, γίνεται όλο πιο πιεστική η ανάγκη της κρατικής πρόνοιας και σιγά σιγά αλλάζει η νομοθεσία. 
ε, το ίδιο δε γίνεται και με τους μισθούς; Αν δεν βολεύονταν κάπως οι περισσοτεορι χαμηλόμισθοι, θα ει΄χε αλλα΄ξει η κατάσταση. Επειδή παίρνουν πενταροδεκάρες και συμπληρώνουν με δάνειο, με επιδότηση απο την οικογένεια, με το ξεπούλημα της περιουσίας στο χωριό, δεν υπάρχιε κοινωνική ανάγκη για αλλαγή.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2009)

Και κάτι άλλο βέβαια που δεν το λεέι ποτέ κανένας στην ελλάδα, είναι το ότι πάντα κάποιες δουλειές θα έχουν χαμηλό μισθό. Πριν 50 χρόνια χαμηλόμισθος ήταν ο αγροτικός εργάτης, σήμερα χαμηλόμισθος είναι ο δάσκαλος, αύριο μπορει να είναι ο γιατρός και να πληρώνονται χρυσές οι νοσοκόμες λόγω ελλείψεως τους. 

Όσο για το βόλεμα που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, να κι ένα άλλο παράδειγμα: 
παπούδες συνταξιούχοι τυ δημοσίου. 
Γονείς: δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που ζουν πολυ πιο περα από τις δυνατότητές τους με ξελάσπωμα από τους γονείς του τύπου τ΄ρωμε στους γονείς τρεις φορές την εβδομαδα, μας φέρνουν απο το χωριό καλάθια με πράγματα, μας δίνουν δανεικά κι αγύριστα και φροντίζουν και τα εγγόνια τους. 
Εγγόνια: Ξέρουν πότε πληρώνεται ο παπούς και πανε και εισπράττουν από 300 ευρώ εκαστο. 
Έτσι... οι παπούδες πλλήρωναν εισφορές για αν παρουν καλή σύνταξη, για να ζούνε με πενταροδεκάρες. 
Τα παιδιά δε μεγάλωσαν ποτέ, δεν έβαλαν ποτέ το χέρι στην τσέπη για τα δικά τους παιδιά, όλα ήταν πληρωμένα από τους παπουδες κι έτσι μπορούν να περνάνε ζωή και κότα. 
εγγόνια: τώρα καλά πανε, άμα πεθανουν οι παπούδες τι θα γίνει;
Και γενικά το θα γίνουν όλοι αν οι παπούδες αρρωστήσουν και χρειάζονται τα χρήματα;
Το παράδειγμα έιναι φανταστικό. Αλλά...
Πόσες ελληνικές οικογένειες ξερετε έτσι;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το περίμενα ότι και εσείς θα ανήκατε στην ομάδα των παραπονιάρηδων για τους μισθούς. Είναι λογικό.
> Όμως η νοοτροπία απέναντι στο χρήμα και στα χρέη πιστεύετε ότι είναι τελείως ασύνδετη με τα παράπονα για το κόστος ζωής;



Αυτό εννοούσα με αυτό εδώ:


Ambrose said:


> Αυτό που βλέπω όμως και με ανησυχεί είναι ότι η νοοτροπία του ενός αντανακλάται στο σύνολο. Και τανάπαλιν.



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το κόστος ζωής συνεχώς αυξάνεται εξαιτίας της νεοπλουτίστικης στάσης μερικών που πληρώνουν ό,τι τούς ζητήσουν ασχέτως οικονομικής επιφάνειας. Αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό έχει άμεση σχέση με τους μισθούς. Η ουσία είναι ότι σήμερα στην Ελλάδα αν είσαι νέος και μόνος σου (χωρίς να έχεις από πίσω οικογένεια, ένα σπίτι ή δεύτερο μισθό συζύγου κλπ), είσαι στο έλεος του Θεού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

crystal said:


> Αυτό που δεν μου φαίνεται φυσικό είναι να λες με όλη σου την απάθεια: «Εγώ δεν πάω πουθενά, *ας βρει ο άντρας μου δυο δουλειές για να ξελασπώσει*».








Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις; Για ρώτα και κάναν παντρεμένο να σου πει...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2009)

Πες τα, βρε Ζαζ, γιατί αν τα πω εγώ θα θεωρηθώ προδότρα. Οι ίδιες γυναίκες που όταν είναι 20-25 χρονών λένε με θράσος ότι ψάχνουν άντρα που θα καλύπτει όλα τους τα έξοδα και το μόνο που προσέχουν σ' έναν άντρα είναι πόσα ξοδεύει γι' αυτές και τι αυτοκίνητο οδηγεί, όταν φτάσουν στα 40, λένε αυτό ακριβώς που είπε η κυρία στο ριάλιτι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2009)

Και χειρότερα, Αλεξάνδρα!
(για να μην πω και μη χειρότερα). 
Νόμιζα ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν στις λαϊκοκατίνες, όχι στον καλλιεργημένο και σοβαρό κύκλο μου  (εντάξει είμαι ψώνιο, ΟΚ; ) κι έχω ήδη δυο περιπτώσεις γνωστών μου που την επόμενη του γάμου μετατράπηκαν σε χρηματοδιψή και χρηματοβόρα μαντάμ Σουσού και σε ανθρωπάκι που δουλεύει δεκαπέντε δουλειές για να κουβαλάει και εννοείται οι προσωπικές του απόψεις επί του θέματος δεν μετράνε. Κλασσική περίπτωση "κουβάλα μαλάκα".

Από την άλλη, για να μη λέμε μόνο για τις γυναίκες, οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες που έχω γνωρίσει τα τελευταία χρόνια (και δεν είναι και τόσοι πολλοί αφού δε ζω στην Ελλάδα), με το καλημέρα θέλουν να μάθουν την οικονομική σου κατάσταση και την αντίστοιχη των γονιών σου. Κανονική ανάκριση. Μου λένε ότι στην Ελλάδα είναι small talk η ανάκριση αυτού του είδους και δε σημαίνει τίποτα . Τείνω να μην το πιστεύω. Ειδικά αφού έχω πρόσφατο το παράδειγμα γνωστής μου που της έδωσαν οι γονείς ένα διαμέρισμα δώρο για να μείνει με τον μέλλοντα σύζυγό της και ο γάμος αναβλήθηκε γιατί ο γαμπρός ήθελε νεόδμητη μαιζονέτα κι όχι το πεντάρι που ήταν 20 χρονών. Τελικά οι γονείς υποχώρησαν, ο γάμος έγινε τρεις μήνες αργότερα και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ήταν αυτή η υπόθεση ένδειξη ότι θα ζήσουν καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα. 

Επιστροφή δηλαδή στις αγνές παραδοσιακές ελληνικές αξίες της δεκαετίας του '50.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2009)

*Μπράβο τα Τρίκαλα!*

Τα Τρίκαλα μεταξύ των 21 πιο έξυπνων κοινοτήτων στον κόσμο (σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ).

Και μέχρι να έρθει ο ειδικός δαίμανας να μας εξηγήσει το πώς και το γιατί, οι επόμενες απορίες μου:


Κοινότητα τα Τρίκαλα με πληθυσμό 52.000;
Κοινότητες και το Porto Alegre (Βραζιλία) με πληθυσμό 1.400.000, η Suwon City (Νότιος Κορέα) με πληθυσμό 1.097.000, κοινότητες και κοτζάμ Taoyuan County (Ταϊβάν) με πληθυσμό 1.950.000 και Tianjin Binhai New Area (Κίνα) με πληθυσμό 2.020.000, κοινότητες και κοτζάμ πρωτεύουσες όπως το Tallinn (Εσθονία) με 400.000 και το Tel Aviv (Ισραήλ) με 384.400; Και πώς να παίξεις ένας αντίπαλος με δέκα και με σαράντα; Και ποιος ήταν άραγε ο αγγλικός όρος; Community;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Οι απαντήσεις είναι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Επίσης εδώ: http://www.trikalacity.gr/art/nea-megali-diakrisi-gia-ton-dimo-trikkaion-kai-tin-e-trikala-ae
και, πιο αναλυτικά τα έργα που έχουν ήδη υλοποιηθεί και οι προβλεπόμενες δράσεις, εδώ: http://www.e-trikala.gr/

Όσο για το ζήτημα της πραγματικής χρήσης από τους πολίτες εδώ (από τη θεωρία στην πράξη, δηλαδή) εκτός του ότι έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου, επιφυλάσσομαι να το σχολιάσω μόλις βρω λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοινότητα τα Τρίκαλα με πληθυσμό 52.000;
> Κοινότητες και το Porto Alegre (Βραζιλία) με πληθυσμό 1.400.000, η Suwon City (Νότιος Κορέα) με πληθυσμό 1.097.000, κοινότητες και κοτζάμ Taoyuan County (Ταϊβάν) με πληθυσμό 1.950.000 και Tianjin Binhai New Area (Κίνα) με πληθυσμό 2.020.000, κοινότητες και κοτζάμ πρωτεύουσες όπως το Tallinn (Εσθονία) με 400.000 και το Tel Aviv (Ισραήλ) με 384.400; Και πώς να παίξεις ένας αντίπαλος με δέκα και με σαράντα; Και ποιος ήταν άραγε ο αγγλικός όρος; Community;



Πες τα Dr7x, γιατί όταν φωνάζω....


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κοινότητα τα Τρίκαλα με πληθυσμό 52.000;
> Κοινότητες και το Porto Alegre (Βραζιλία) με πληθυσμό 1.400.000 [...]
> Και πώς να παίξεις ένας αντίπαλος με δέκα και με σαράντα; Και ποιος ήταν άραγε ο αγγλικός όρος; Community;


Έχουμε και λέμε: πληθυσμός Ελλάδας, 11.000.000, άρα η κοινότητα Τρικάλων αντιστοιχεί σε 0,47% του πληθυσμού.

Πληθυσμός Βραζιλίας, περίπου 190.000.000, προς 1.400.000 η κοινότητα του Χαρούμενου Λιμανιού Πόρτο Αλέγκρε, περίπου 0,70% του πληθυσμού, άρα δεν είναι και καμιά τραγική διαφορά αν αναλογιστούμε τα μεγέθη, νεσπά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

Εγώ θυμάμαι που και η EU ήταν κάποτε _Κοινότητα_ / _Community_.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θυμάμαι που και η EU ήταν κάποτε _Κοινότητα_ / _Community_.



Αυτό ήταν λόγω του European Economic Community και του European Community.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έχουμε και λέμε: πληθυσμός Ελλάδας, 11.000.000, άρα η κοινότητα Τρικάλων ...



Μα *δεν είναι* κοινότητα, κοτζάμ *Δήμος Τρικκαίων* είναι... (το καρφί ήταν για το συντάκτη της εφημερίδας --δεν πονηρεύτηκε καθόλου ότι δεν ήταν κοινότητες);


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έχουμε και λέμε: πληθυσμός Ελλάδας, 11.000.000, άρα η κοινότητα Τρικάλων αντιστοιχεί σε 0,47% του πληθυσμού.
> 
> Πληθυσμός Βραζιλίας, περίπου 190.000.000, προς 1.400.000 η κοινότητα του Χαρούμενου Λιμανιού Πόρτο Αλέγκρε, περίπου 0,70% του πληθυσμού, άρα δεν είναι και καμιά τραγική διαφορά αν αναλογιστούμε τα μεγέθη, νεσπά;


 
Επειδή ήμουν πρωτοδεσμίτης (στην εποχή μου· τώρα δεν ξέρω με τι νουμεράκι ή ονοματάκι κυκλοφορεί η θετική κατεύθυνση στην Γ' λυκείου), μ' αρέσουν οι ποσοτικές προσεγγίσεις. ;) Μια μικρή επισήμανση μόνο: μπορεί οι Τρικκαίοι, ε, χμ, Τρικαλινοί, πάλι δεν είναι σωστό οι εγγεγραμμένοι στα δημοτολόγια του δήμου Τρικκαίων - να είναι 52.000, αλλά οι κάτοικοι του δήμου ξεπερνούν πια τις 70.000, όπως συμβαίνει παντού στην Ελλάδα (πολλοί οι ετεροδημότες σαν εμένα). Οπότε το ποσοστό των κατοίκων στα Τρίκαλα ανεβαίνει στο 0,63%. :)

Για το θέμα του community=κοινότητα, εδώ φαντάζομαι ότι επιλέχτηκε να βαφτιστεί έτσι (όχι από τον συντάκτη της εφημερίδας· απ' ό,τι ξέρω, στα έγγραφα του σχεδίου έτσι αναφέρεται) για να δηλώνει ότι όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια για "έξυπνες" πόλεις (αυτός ο όρος μου κάθεται εμένα στον λαιμό, όπως τα "έξυπνα" σπίτια και τα υπόλοιπα "έξυπνα" άψυχα) απευθύνεται όχι μόνο στους δημότες, αλλά σε όλους τους κατοίκους της πόλης, άσχετα πού ψηφίζουν. Κάποιες από αυτές τις ψηφιακές διευκολύνσεις του σχεδίου παρέχονται μόνο στους δημότες, αλλά από τις περισσότερες επωφελούνται και οι ετεροδημότες κάτοικοι και οι επισκέπτες. Βέβαια, στον κεντρικό πεζόδρομο της Ασκληπιού, οι Τρικαλινοί προτιμούν, αντί για το διαδίκτυο, να απολαμβάνουν τον καφέ ή το ποτό τους μαζί με το παραδοσιακό οφθαλμόλουτρο της περατζάδας (πρώην και νυν γαμπρονυφοπάζαρο). Συμβάλλει και το γεγονός ότι η λέξη κοινότητα με τη διοικητική έννοια χρησιμοποιείται πια πολύ λιγότερο, γενικά, τόσα χρόνια μετά τον Καποδίστρια. 
Εδώ π.χ., σε ολόκληρο νομό, μιλάμε για τρεις μόνο κοινότητες (ακολουθεί τουριστική διαφήμιση):
και οι τρεις στην πιο όμορφη περιοχή στον νομό, μια στενή, απόκρημνη, κατάφυτη κοιλάδα που διασχίζει ο Αχελώος από τις πηγές του στη Ρόνα (πάνω απ' το χωριό Χαλίκι) μέχρι το φράγμα της Μεσοχώρας, με πανέμορφα τοπία και απομονωμένα χωριά (τον χειμώνα, τα περισσότερα "κλείνουν", δεν κατοικούνται) με πετρόχτιστα σπίτια - τη διευρυμένη κοινότητα Ασπροποτάμου (από τα συνήθως αφρισμένα νερά του ποταμού στη στενή κοιλάδα, όταν έχει νερό, βέβαια), την κοινότητα Νεράιδας, και την κοινότητα Μεσοχώρας. 
Λόγω δουλειάς και εντοπιότητας της συμβίας, έτυχε να εξερευνήσω καλά την περιοχή και, μόλις βρω χρόνο, θα φτιάξω ένα νήμα με πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες, με σκοπό να λειτουργήσει σαν τουριστομαγνήτης ή δόλωμα (όχι τουριστοπαγίδα;)). 
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το γραφείο μας οργανώνει εκδρομές, περιηγήσεις, ξεναγήσεις, μεταφορά με τα πολυτελή μας μουλάρια και διαμονή σε καλύβια και στάνες 4 αστέρων*. Τιμές λογικές, άψογο σέρβις, άπαιχτα κεμπάπ, σπληνάντερα, χειμερινές φασολάδες με λουκάνικα, πίτες και ντόπιο τσίπουρο. Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε... Μη χάνετε χρόνο, η καλύτερη εποχή είναι τώρα!
*Πέρα από την πλάκα, την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία περίπου, έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ οι υποδομές στην περιοχή και παρά τη σημαντική εισροή επιδοτήσεων για τουριστικές επενδύσεις, ο τόπος δεν έχει "χαλάσει" αισθητά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

Από το σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο των ΝΕΩΝ, _Ο δρόμος με τα κλειστά μαγαζιά._

«Δύο χρόνια το μαγαζί μένει ξενοίκιαστο»
ΔΥΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ χρόνια αναζητά μισθωτή για το κλειστό κατάστημά της, επί της Ιωάννου Μεταξά στη Γλυφάδα, η ιδιοκτήτριά του κ. Ιωάννα Καράτζαλη. Από τότε που ο τελευταίος ενοικιαστής, έμπορος γυναικείων ρούχων και αξεσουάρ, δεν μπόρεσε να το κρατήσει, τ*ο τηλέφωνό της χτυπά από άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους, ωστόσο η συμφωνία χαλάει στο ύψος του ενοικίου. *«Το μειώσαμε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια στα 3.000 ευρώ για 46 τετραγωνικά, ισόγειο και πατάρι. Μας ζητούν όμως ακόμα μεγαλύτερη μείωση. Πιθανότατα κι εμείς να το κατεβάσουμε κατά 100-200 ευρώ, εάν βρεθεί σοβαρή πρόταση», λέει στα «ΝΕΑ». 

Εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό μού έχει κάνει εντύπωση πώς καταφέρνει ο Έλληνας ιδιοκτήτης διαμερίσματος ή καταστήματος να βγάζει ηλίθιους τους νόμους της οικονομίας. Η κυρία ζητάει 3.000 ευρώ. Τόσα θέλει, πώς να το κάνουμε; Τι σημασία έχει που της μένει ξενοίκιαστο δυο χρόνια; Φταίει η κρίση, όχι το γεγονός ότι δεν κατεβάζει την τιμή τόσο ώστε να βρει ενοικιαστή. Προσέξτε, το λέει κι η ίδια: "Το τηλέφωνο χτυπάει από άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους", δεν λέει ότι κανένας δεν της το ζητάει.

Διαβάζοντας τα αμερικανικά έντυπα, βλέπουμε τις τιμές των ακινήτων να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση. Όχι στην Ελλάδα, όμως! Περνάς έξω από νεόδμητη πολυκατοικία και βλέπεις επί δυο ή τρία χρόνια να μένουν απούλητα κάποια διαμερίσματα, προφανώς επειδή ο κατασκευαστής αρνείται να κατεβάσει την τιμή. Στην Αγία Παρασκευή που μένω, υπάρχει ένα κατάστημα παπουτσιών στον κεντρικό δρόμο που βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση πάνω από 15 χρόνια. Ο ιδιοκτήτης ζητούσε κι έπαιρνε διαρκείς αυξήσεις από τον ενοικιαστή του. Φέτος, λόγω κρίσης και πτώσης τζίρου, ο ενοικιαστής αρνήθηκε να του δώσει πάλι αύξηση, και προτίμησε να περιοριστεί στα μισά τετραγωνικά· το μαγαζί χωρίστηκε στα δύο και εδώ και οχτώ μήνες το μισό παραμένει ξενοίκιαστο. Μια και μιλάμε για το πιο κεντρικό σημείο της Αγ. Ιωάννου, κοντά στην πλατεία, είναι προφανές ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης ζητάει κάποιο παράλογο ποσό, γι' αυτό δεν βρίσκει ενοικιαστή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι το μοναδικό εκπληκτικό αυτό που επισημαίνεις, Αλεξάνδρα, αν σκεφτούμε τι συνεπάγονται οι πληροφορίες που δίνει το άρθρο:

1) Η ιδιοκτήτρια προφανώς έπαιρνε αυτό ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο ποσό πιο πριν, άρα από αυτό το μαγαζί και μόνο έπαιρνε 36.000 το χρόνο. Επίσης προφανώς, είτε έχει αποταμιεύσει αρκετά όλα τα χρόνια, είτε έχει και άλλα έσοδα, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί άνετα να μην κατεβάζει το νοίκι στα 2.500 π.χ. το μήνα και να αδιαφορεί για 30.000 το χρόνο.

2) Από τη μεριά της βέβαια, η ιδιοκτήτρια φορολογείται τεκμαρτά βάσει θέσης, τετραγωνικών, αέρα κλπ (για ποσό που δεν γνωρίζουμε), οπότε αν ο ενοικιαστής της βγει μπαταχτσής και την αφήσει ξεκρέμαστη για 5-6 μήνες, εκείνη το φόρο θα πρέπει να τον πληρώνει --και μάλιστα, με προκαταβολή (νομίζω 50%) επί των τεκμαρτών ενοικίων του επόμενου έτους. Επίσης, αν μπλέξει με κακοπληρωτή, μπορεί να κάνει μήνες ή και χρόνια για να τον διώξει δικαστικά και μετά δεν μπορεί καν να νοικιάσει σε κατάστημα με το ίδιο αντικείμενο, επειδή ο κακοπληρωτής θα της κάνει αγωγή ζητώντας αποζημίωση για τον αέρα που δημιούργησε, και θα δικαιωθεί.

3) Από την πλευρά του, ο ενοικιαστής θα πρέπει κάθε μήνα να αποσβέσει αυτό το τεράστιο νοίκι, τους φόρους εισοδήματος, τους μισθούς και το ΙΚΑ του προσωπικού, τα κάθε λογής δημόσια και δημοτικά τέλη, να δεσμεύει ένα ποσό σε εμπόρευμα, και να βγάζει και κάποιο καθαρό ποσό για να ζήσει και να αξίζει τον κόπο όλη αυτή η τρέλα. Ας πούμε ότι αν το νοίκι είναι μόνο του 3.000 και έχει δύο άτομα με όχι πολύ χαμηλό μισθό (γιατί στην περιοχή χρειάζεται ειδικευμένο προσωπικο), θα έχει έξοδα προσωπικού (με ΙΚΑ) άλλα 3.000. Ας προσθέσουμε άλλα 2.000 (λίγα μου φαίνονται) για όλα τα υπόλοιπα και 2000 για τον εαυτό του (καθαρά του μένουν λιγότερα επειδή έχει το ΤΕΒΕ του) φτάσαμε στα 10.000. Αν το διαιρέσουμε δια 25 εργάσιμες, πρέπει να έχει καθαρά έσοδα 400 ευρώ την ημέρα, βρέξει-χιονίσει. Μπορεί; Τι θα πουλάει και με ποιο ποσοστό κέρδους, τελικά;

4) Από τη δική μας πλευρά, των καταναλωτών, που συντηρούμε αυτή την τεράστια φούσκα, πόσα αποθέματα έχουμε ακόμη;

5) Από την πλευρά της συνολικής οικονομίας, τέλος, όταν σκάσει αυτή η φούσκα (που θα σκάσει, νομοτελειακό είναι), ποιες θα είναι οι συνέπειες; Σε ποιών τα χέρια θα βρεθούν τα μαγαζιά; (Για το εμπόριο, η απάντηση είναι γνωστή και εξελίσσεται μπροστά στα μάτια μας: θα το πάρουν όλο, ακόμη και τα ψιλικά, μεγάλες αλυσίδες και φραντσάιζερ.)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Πείτε τα! Προσωπικά, έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω ανθρώπους να δανείζονται χρήματα για να πληρώνουν τα τρελά ποσά που ζητάει ο κάθε τρελός. Να δούμε που θα πάει αυτή η φούσκα. Πρόσφατα κάτι φίλοι μου είπαν να πάνε για ένα διήμερο σε κάποιο μέρος της ορεινής Κορινθίας. Όλα τα δίκλινα εκεί και στις γύρω περιοχές πήγαιναν στα 120 Ευρώ τη βραδιά μίνιμουμ. Και μη φανταστείτε τίποτα φοβερά δωμάτια. Φυσικά, και ήταν όλα γεμάτα.

Όσο για το μαγαζί με τα 3000 Ευρώ; Δυστυχώς, έτσι ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές (εντάξει οι άλλοι δεν θα ζητάνε 3000 ευρώ, αλλά μόνο 2.500).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όλα τα δίκλινα εκεί και στις γύρω περιοχές πήγαιναν στα 120 Ευρώ τη βραδιά μίνιμουμ. Και μη φανταστείτε τίποτα φοβερά δωμάτια. Φυσικά, και ήταν όλα γεμάτα.


Η γνωστή παράνοια της Ελλάδας. Τα ίδια και στο Πήλιο: κάθε χρόνο νοικιάζονται δωμάτια ο Αλλάχ να τα κάνει από 180 και άνω το δίκλινο. Και είναι φίσκα!

Την ίδια στιγμή που στην Αυστρία, Γερμανία κτλ βρίσκεις ωραιότατα καταλύμματα με τα μισά λεφτά και βγάλε. Και που μπορείς να πας Κωνσταντινούπολή και να μείνεις στο Χίλτον με λιγότερα.

Αλλά όοοοχι: να μην πούμε ότι πήγαμε στο Πήλιο τα Χριστούγεννα; Ε;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Την ίδια στιγμή που στην Αυστρία, Γερμανία κτλ βρίσκεις ωραιότατα καταλύμματα με τα μισά λεφτά και βγάλε. Και που μπορείς να πας Κωνσταντινούπολή και να μείνεις στο Χίλτον με λιγότερα.



Μα αυτό λέγανε. Και δεν πάμε Παρίσι ή Βερολίνο καλύτερα;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

Στη Σαντορίνη τον Αύγουστο, το φτηνότερο δωμάτιο (άθλιο) κοντά στην Καλντέρα ήταν 220 ευρώ. Αυτά που ήταν της προκοπής έκαναν πάνω από 400.

Κανονικά, όλοι αυτοί που αισχροκερδούν θα έπρεπε να έχουν κλείσει λόγω έλλειψης πελατών ή να αναγκαστούν να κατεβάσουν τις τιμές. Αλλά αφού υπάρχουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που πληρώνουν αυτά τα ποσά, δεν ονομάζεται πλέον αισχροκέρδεια. 

Όταν βλέπω αυτές τις εξωφρενικές τιμές, π.χ. στον καφέ, μου έρχεται να χαρακτηρίσω τον Έλληνα ως το μεγαλύτερο κορόιδο της Ευρώπης. Αλλά μάλλον υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση: είναι τόσο μεγάλο το βάθος της μαύρης οικονομίας, που αυτοί που δηλώνουν 12.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο είναι αυτοί που πληρώνουν 250 ευρώ για ξενοδοχείο στο Πήλιο και 7 ευρώ για καφέ σε καφετέρια της Αγ. Παρασκευής.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 στην Αλεξάνδρα για τη μαύρη οικονομία. Ορισμένα δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς. 
Όσο για το κτηματομεσιτικό δαιμόνιο του Έλληνα, μην πάμε μακριά! Έχω ένα διαμέρισμα στην Ελλάδα που έχει την ατυχία να βρίσκεται ακριβώς από κάτω από τυπικό δαιμόνιο ιδιοκτήτη χωρίς μυαλό. Το αποπάνω διαμέρισμα ήταν ένα τεράστιο πεντάρι ρετιρέ με πολύ μεγάλες βεράντες και φοβερή θέα. Όταν το κληρονόμησε ο τωρινός ιδιοκτήτης, αποφάσισε να το χωρίσει σε δύο- τρία διαμερίσματα και απαίτησε να περάσει ο σωλήνας της αποχέτευσης του νέου μπάνιου έξω από τα παράθυρα της κουζίνας μας. Σύμφωνα με το καταστατικό αυτό είναι παράνομο ΚΑΙ ζήτημα δημόσιας υγείας, του έκαναν αγωγή από την πολυκατοικία και τον σταμάτησαν. Έβαλε μυαλό; Όχι. Το διαμέρισμα είχε ήδη χωριστεί στα δύο, οπότε απλά νοίκιασε το ένα μέρος και άφησε το άλλο (που δεν έχει μπάνιο) γιαπί. Και είναι έτσι εδώ και μια πενταετία και βάλε. 
Τα πεντάρια δε νοικιάζονται εύκολα, αλλά άμα ζητήσεις λογικό ενοίκιο κάποιος θα βρεθεί. Είναι καλύτερα τώρα που έχει μόνο ένα ενοίκιο γκαρσονιέρας από αυτό το διαμέρισμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

Πραγματικά δαιμόνιος ιδιοκτήτης!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2009)

Τι να πρωτοπρολάβει ο χριστιανός με δυο κορίτσια να προικίσει...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Είναι καλύτερα τώρα που έχει μόνο ένα ενοίκιο γκαρσονιέρας από αυτό το διαμέρισμα;



Αν δεν τον είχατε προλάβει (που τους περισσότερους δεν τους προλαβαίνεις), τώρα θα εισέπραττε 2-3 νοίκια. Εξαιτίας όμως αυτής της απαράδεκτης κατάστασης δεν μπορείς να βρεις ένα σπίτι της προκοπής στην Αθήνα. Για τα μικρά μιλάω και όσοι το έχουν ζήσει, ξέρουν για τα πάνδεινα που μπορεί κανείς να τραβήξει με τους ιδιοκτήτες και τις απίστευτες παρανομίες τους (που συνήθως δεν τις βλέπεις, όταν πας να νοικιάσεις το σπίτι).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

Και προφανώς ο εν λόγω κύριος ξεκίνησε να κάνει τις μεταβολές χωρίς πολεοδομική άδεια, σωστά; Και μετά θα έκανε άλλη πατέντα για να εγκαταστήσει μετρητές ηλεκτρικού και νερού. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα αν θα δήλωνε στην εφορία δύο διαμερίσματα ή μόνο το νόμιμο.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

Πάντως ό,τι κι αν έχουν κάνει, για να βρεις το δίκιο σου θα πρέπει να πας στα δικαστήρια. Και φυσικά, ποιος μπορεί ή θέλει να μπει σ' αυτή τη διαδικασία;


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2009)

Για άδεια δεν ξέρω, ξέρω ότι η αδερφή του είναι αρχιτεκτόνισσα, και ξέρει (έτσι μας είπε). Το καλοκαίρι έσκαβαν με κομπρεσέρ και υποψιάζομαι ότι προσπαθεί να περάσει την αποχέτευση του νέου μπάνιου από το πάτωμα και να την ενώσει με το παλιό μπάνιο. Δηλαδή το ένα διαμέρισμα θα τραβάει το καζανάκι και τα νερά θα ταξιδεύουν στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα. Αντιλαμβάνεστε τι προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει αυτό όχι μόνο στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα αλλά και στα αποκάτω διαμερίσματα, που είναι σχεδιασμένη η αποχέτευση για Χ μπάνια κι όχι για Χ+1. Και φυσικά αν υπάρξει καμιά διαρροή δεν θα έχουμε μόνο νερά αλλά ολόκληρο βόθρο να μαζεύουμε από το ταβάνι μας. 
Ήδη την περασμένη εβδομάδα με τη βροχή έμπασε νερά το δικό μας γιατί στο ακατοίκητο ημι-γιαπί από πάνω κάποιος είχε πετάξει μια κουρελού πάνω στο λούκι και το μπλόκαρε. Αν ήταν κατοικημένο δεν είναι δυνατό, κάποιος θα είχε μαζέψει την κουρελού. Ο νοικάρης του δεν είχε πρόσβαση γιατί έχουν βάλει διαχωριστικό στο μπαλκόνι (αυθαίρετη δόμηση ίσως;). Μου χάλασε το παρκέ, τα χαλιά και τα έπιπλα του σαλονιού. Εννοείται ότι θα του στείλω το λογαριασμό με το δικηγόρο μου (και με το λίγο που μιλήσαμε προχτές δεν φαίνεται να έχει αντίρρηση) αλλά δε λύνεται το πρόβλημα. 
Του είχα προτείνει όταν το κληρονόμησε να το αγοράσω, δεν ήταν καμιά φοβερή προσφορά, αλλά τόσα διέθετα. Τελικά με βλέπω να πουλάω εγώ όσο όσο και να φεύγω. Αυτός στο μεταξύ πρέπει να έχει ξοδέψει ήδη όσα του πρόσφερα τότε και το μόνο που κατάφερε είναι να κατεβάσει κι άλλο την αξία του. Α, ξέχασα, στην Ελλάδα δεν κατεβαίνει ποτέ καμιά αξία ακινήτου...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Α, ξεχασα, στην Ελλάδα δεν κατεβαίνει ποτέ καμιά αξία ακινήτου...


Είπαμε, οι Έλληνες μπορούν να κάνουν τους απανταχού οικονομολόγους να σκίσουν τα πτυχία τους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν τους προλαβαίνεις Αμβρόσιε, είμαστε και εμείς ηλίθιοι. Μια γνωστή μου αγόρασε γκαρσονιέρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη με σκοπό να τη νοικιάζει και η γκαρσονιέρα ήταν πρώην τριάρι που το χώρισαν στα δύο. Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Χμ, ο μόνος που δεν θα έχει ποτέ πρόβλημα είναι αυτός που έκανε τη μοιρασιά και βρήκε δυο κορόιδα να τους πουλήσει τις γκαρσονιέρες. 
Ένας συμφοιτητής μου νοίκιαζε γκαρσονιέρα- πατάρι μαγαζιού. Οι λογαριασμοί έρχονταν στο μαγαζί και τους έδινε ένα μικρό ποσό. Το μπάνιο ήταν τουαλέτα μαγαζιού με έξτρα ταχυθερμοσiφωνάκι και βρυσούλα με τηλέφωνο για ντους. Η κουζίνα ήταν ένας νεροχύτης που μοιραζόταν το νερό από το θερμοσίφωνα. Το διαμέρισμα ήταν επιπλωμένο- είχε ένα παλιό σιδερένιο γραφείο και ένα χειρουργικό κρεββάτι (ο ιδιοκτήτης ήταν διευθυντής του ΙΚΑ). Πάω στοίχημα ότι και τώρα το νοικιάζει.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν τους προλαβαίνεις Αμβρόσιε, είμαστε και εμείς ηλίθιοι.



SBE, έχω τραβήξει τα πάνδεινα με τα σπίτια και τους κατά καιρούς ιδιοκτήτες τους. Στο προηγούμενο που ήμουνα, όταν μου το έδειξε και το έκλεισα όλα φαινόντουσαν καλά. Είχε αποκάτω μια αυλή που υπέθεσα ότι ήταν του άλλου σπιτού (nothing out of the ordinary). Ήταν και καλοκαίρι. Έλα όμως που όταν ήρθε το φθινόπωρο αποκαλύφτηκε ότι η εν λόγω αυλή ήταν το προαύλιο ενός παράνομου νηπιαγωγείου! Ούτε και είχε ταμπέλες πουθενά. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι τράβηξα εξαιτίας της παρανομίας τους και της βουβής συναίνεσης του ιδιοκτήτη, ο οποίος άλλωστε ήταν κάτοικος εξωτερικού και τον έβλεπα by proxy. Έφυγα τρέχοντας μετά από ένα χρόνο.

Σε αυτό που είμαι τώρα, ο ιδιοκτήτης έκανε την πατέντα που περιγράφεις. Χώρισε ένα μεγάλο στα δύο. Φυσικά, εγώ δεν ήμουν σε θέση να το γνωρίζω. Ούτε και πήγα στην πολεοδομία να πάρω σχέδια και να μετρήσω το σπίτι με το μέτρο. Μου το αποκάλυψε αργότερα όταν άρχισαν να βγαίνουν ένα-ένα τα προβλήματα. Ο δικηγόρος μού λέει ότι μπορώ να του κάνω αγωγή για να διεκδικήσω διάφορα ως αποζημίωση για τα διάφορα που έχω τραβήξει. Φυσικά, δεν θέλω να το κάνω. Το νοίκι φυσικά το εισπράττει κανονικότατα. Ποιος ζημιώνεται; Εγώ. 

Ο ενοικιαστής δεν είναι σε θέση να προβλέψει τα πάντα. Σε άλλα που έχω δει, τους έχω μυριστεί κάποιες φορές για τα στραβά (π.χ. η αγγελία λέει 60 τετραγωνικά και στην πραγματικότητα το σπίτι είναι 30 ή 40!) Σε άλλα όμως (στα περισσότερα) τα προβλήματα τα βλέπεις στην πορεία. Το συμπέρασμα; Εδώ θεωρείται μαγκιά να κοροϊδέψεις τον άλλο.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 29, 2009)

Κάπου (στο «Μαιτρ και Μαργαρίτα»; ) γράφει ο Μπουλγκάκοφ για κάποιον επιτήδειο που αντάλλαξε ένα δυάρι με δύο ξεχωριστές γκαρσονιέρες, κάθε γκαρσονιέρα με ένα δυάρι σε μακρινές συνοικίες, κ.ο.κ. μέχρι που ήταν έτοιμος να ανταλλάξει όλα μαζί με ένα πεντάρι στο κέντρο της Μόσχας αλλά τον τσίμπησε η Γκε-Πε-Ου. Αυτά, στα χρόνια της μεγάλης στεγαστικής κρίσης στη Μόσχα του '20.


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2009)

Ευτυχώς έιχα παντα την τυχη να μενω σε σχετικά καλά διαμερίσματα κυρίως γιατί δε μετακόμιζα αν δεν έβρισκα κατι πολύ καλό. 

Μερικοί συμφοιτητές μου όμως ήταν θύματα της έλλειψης στέγης της τότε εποχής, τωρα έχει γεμισει ο τόπος γκαρσονιέρες στις πανεπιστημιουπόλεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν ξενοίκιαστα πολλά, αλλά τοτε πρόσφεραν για ενοικίαση το πλυσταριό, την αποθήκη, το πατάρι κλπ. Το μεγάλο αγχος ήταν να βρείς διαμερισμα. Ήταν τόσο δύσκολα τα πράγματα που μέχρι και ξύλο έπεφτε 




Πιστεύω ότι τα χειρότερα προς ενοικίαση τα έχω δει στο Λονδίνο. Όχι προσφατα αλλά μεχρι πριν μια δεκαετία. Έχω δει διαμερίσματα με εξωτερικό μπάνιο, με ντους στην αυλή, με ταπετσαρία ξεφλουδισμένη, με μοκέτα πάνω σε ακανόνιστο πατωμα (μέχρι και το σκαλοπάτι έιχαν ισιώσει οι αθεόφοβοι κι αν δεν πρόσεχες σκοτωνόσουνα) κλπκλπ. Κι από την άλλη κάτι διαμερισματα ντιζαινεράτα που τα βλέπεις και εντυπωσιαζεσαι και μετά διαπιστώνεις ότι έχουν μια μονόφυλλη ντουλάπα όλη κι όλη και δε χωράει ντουλάπα αλλού- για να μην πω για τα άλλα κατασκευαστικα προβλήματα και τα τρισάθλια έπιπλα, τις χαλασμένες μοκέτες, το βάψιμο να έχει γίνει τελευταία φορά τη δεκαετία του '50 κλπκλπ. 
κι όμως νοικιάζονται. Μου το έλεγε μεσίτης- τα περιποιημένα νοικιάζοντια αμέσως, τα χαλια αργούν αλλα βρισκεται παντα κάποιος να τα νοικιάσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ευτυχώς έιχα παντα την τυχη να μενω σε σχετικά καλά διαμερίσματα κυρίως γιατί δε μετακόμιζα αν δεν έβρισκα κατι πολύ καλό.
> 
> Μερικοί συμφοιτητές μου όμως ήταν θύματα της έλλειψης στέγης της τότε εποχής, τωρα έχει γεμισει ο τόπος γκαρσονιέρες στις πανεπιστημιουπόλεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν ξενοίκιαστα πολλά, αλλά τοτε πρόσφεραν για ενοικίαση το πλυσταριό, την αποθήκη, το πατάρι κλπ.



Τα ίδια προσφέρουν και σήμερα! Νοικιάζουν τις αποθήκες τους και τα γκαράζ τους κι ο κόσμος πάει, τα παίρνει και λέει ευχαριστώ! Δυστυχώς, πολλές φορές το κακό μασκαρεύεται ως καλό. Ο μόνος τρόπος να δεις τι λέει το σπίτι είναι να φωνάξεις ειδικό (που μέχρι να έρθει το σπίτι θα έχει νοικιαστεί).



SBE said:


> Πιστεύω ότι τα χειρότερα προς ενοικίαση τα έχω δει στο Λονδίνο. Όχι προσφατα αλλά μεχρι πριν μια δεκαετία. Έχω δει διαμερίσματα με εξωτερικό μπάνιο, με ντους στην αυλή, με ταπετσαρία ξεφλουδισμένη, με μοκέτα πάνω σε ακανόνιστο πατωμα (μέχρι και το σκαλοπάτι έιχαν ισιώσει οι αθεόφοβοι κι αν δεν πρόσεχες σκοτωνόσουνα) κλπκλπ.



Δεν έχεις δει όμως σπίτι με την εξής διάταξη:

Στην κουζίνα ο νεροχύτης στη μέση και αριστερά και δεξιά από ένα κουβούκλιο πλαστικό. Το ένα για WC, το άλλο για μπανιέρα. Α, παρεμπιπτόντως, η βεράντα σας είναι το πέρασμα του γείτονα για να πάει στο δικό του σπίτι. Πάντως, έχει θέα Ακρόπολη-Λυκαβηττό (τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η ιδιοκτήτρια ήταν έντιμη και είπε από την αρχή όλα τα κρυφά προβλήματα του σπιτιού, να είναι καλά η γυναίκα, όσο για τα φανερά...)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2009)

Ο Φ. Γεωργελές στην Athens Voice:

Edito
Πριν λίγο καιρό, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης αντιμετώπιζαν προβλήματα με τις καθαρίστριες των διδακτικών χώρων. Δούλευαν με το σύστημα της ενοικιαζόμενης εργασίας, με άθλιες συνθήκες, ωράρια εξοντωτικά, μειωμένους μισθούς. Οι φοιτητές ζητούσαν να μπει μια τάξη, να σταματήσει η εκμετάλλευση. Κάποιοι πάρα πολύ επαναστατημένοι, όμως, ζητούσαν πλήρη πρόσληψη, μόνιμη δουλειά και τα γνωστά. Είχε βγει τότε κάποιος, ο Πάγκαλος αν θυμάμαι καλά, και είχε πει, είναι αστείο, αυτοί που φωνάζουν περισσότερο και είναι αδιάλλακτοι, στ’ αλήθεια είναι εναντίον των εργαζομένων. Γιατί όταν ζητάνε κανονικές προσλήψεις και μονιμότητες ζητάνε κι άλλους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. Και οι καθαρίστριες, οι οποίες είναι μετανάστριες στη μεγάλη τους πλειοψηφία, δεν είναι βέβαια αυτές που θα περάσουν από ΑΣΕΠ και θα γίνουν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι του κράτους. Στην πραγματικότητα, οι πολύ επαναστάτες ήταν αυτοί που ήθελαν απλώς ακόμα περισσότερους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. 
Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Κι ένα twit σε κάποια σελίδα της ίδιας εφημερίδας:
Αν μεν προσλήφθηκαν για stage, λογικό δεν είναι να αποχωρούν μόλις τελειώσει η περίοδος της μαθητείας τους; Αν διαμαρτύρονται και ζητάνε μονιμοποίηση στο Δημόσιο, δεν είναι σαν να παραδέχονται ότι προσλήφθηκαν παράνομα εκτός ΑΣΕΠ;


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2009)

Και τώρα, ο πραγματικός λόγος που μπήκα στα Εφήμερα:

το μακρύτερο τοπωνύμιο του κόσμου: με 85 γράμματα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και τώρα, ο πραγματικός λόγος που μπήκα στα Εφήμερα:
> 
> το μακρύτερο τοπωνύμιο του κόσμου: με 85 γράμματα!



Ενδιαφέρον εύρημα, αλλά αν είχες κοιτάξει και πιο κάτω στο άρθρο, θα έβλεπες ότι το μεγαλύτερο όνομα πόλης, όπως αποδίδεται με λατινική γραφή, είναι αυτό εδώ, που όμως, λέει, δεν αναγνωρίζεται από το Βιβλίο των Ρεκόρ Γκίνες, επειδή έχει κι άλλο γνωστότερο όνομα: Μπανγκόκ!


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2009)

Όπερ εστί μεθερμηνευόμενον:

Ville des anges, grande ville, résidence du Bouddha d'émeraude, ville imprenable du dieu Indra, grande capitale du monde ciselée de neuf pierres précieuses, ville heureuse, généreuse dans l'énorme Palais Royal pareil à la demeure céleste, règne du dieu réincarné, ville dédiée à Indra et construite par Vishnukarn

Ενώ το Μαορίδικο σημαίνει:

Le sommet où Tamatea, l'homme aux gros genoux, qui dévalait, avalait et grimpait des montagnes, le marcheur invétéré, joua de sa flûte à un être cher

Προτιμώ σαφώς το δεύτερο, για το μυθικό του αρχαϊσμό αλλά και για τη συντομία του (!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2009)

Ρωτώντας, μπορεί κάποτε να πάμε σ' αυτή την πόλη· αν θα φτάσουμε σ' αυτή τη ζωή αναρωτιέμαι.
-Συγγνώμη, πώς πάμε στην Taumata­whakatangihanga­koauau­o­tamatea­turi­pukaka­pikimaungah­oronuku­pokai­whenuaki­tanatahu;
-Στην Taumata­whakatangihanga­koauau­o­tamatea­turi­pukaka­pikimaungah­oronuku­pokai­whenuaki­tanatahu ή στην Taumata­whakatangihanga­koauau­o­tamatea­turi­pukaka­pikimaungah­oronuku­pokai­whenuaki­tanatοhu;
-...

Όλο μετριοφροσύνη η πρώτη ονομασία! Κι εμείς λέμε κλεινό νάστυ.
Αλλά των Μαορί, εκτός από σύντομο, είναι και πολύ μουσικό, λέω εγώ τώρα, Κώστα. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2009)

Α, ναι! Το εντελώς εφήμερο. 
Το τελευταίο σπαμ που μου έκοψε το gmail είχε θέμα _Open or get testicles cut_ 
Επιθετικός ο σπαμεράς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2009)

Παυλοπέτρι: H αρχαιότερη βυθισμένη πόλη του κόσμου

Καλημέρα. Πάλι αδιάβαστος πιάστηκα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάλι αδιάβαστος πιάστηκα...


Μόνο εσύ;............


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Δρ7χ, εκπληκτικό! :)


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2009)

Στο σάιτ που δίνει ο Δόκτωρ έγραψα το παρακάτω σχόλιο, που ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει:

H Guardian στην (μονοσέλιδη και όχι μεγάλη, όπως λέτε) ανταπόκρισή της μιλάει όντως για "30.000 τετρ. μέτρα", αλλά το βίντεο (το δεύτερο) λέει 300-400 τετρ. μέτρα που βρέθηκαν το 1967. Στη συνέχεια η Guardian βάζει στο στόμα του αρχαιολόγου Henderson, ότι βρήκε "9.000 τετρ. μέτρα νέους χώρους", όμως και πάλι, στο δεύτερο βίντεο εγώ τον ακούω να λέει ότι βρήκε 150 τετρ. μέτρα νέους χώρους. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει; Προσωπικά, μου φαίνονται πολύ λογικότερα τα δεύτερα, τα μικρά δηλαδή νούμερα, αλλά υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις. Το πρώιμο "μέγαρο", ας πούμε, που εικάζει ότι βρήκε, τον ακούω στο βίντεο να λέει ο ίδιος πως είναι 30x50 μέτρα (thirty by fifty ακούω καθαρά εγώ, και όχι thirteen by fifteen), άρα έχει εμβαδόν 1500 τετρ. μέτρα. Και σκέφτεται πως ίσως αποτελεί "πρώιμη εκδοχή μυκηναϊκού μεγάρου". Οι διαστάσεις όμως ενός όχι πρώιμου αλλά *ώριμου* μυκηναϊκού μεγάρου (όπως στις Μυκήνες, για παράδειγμα, ή στην Πύλο) είναι 10 φορές μικρότερες. Αν έλεγε 13x15, θα το καταλάβαινα.
Επίσης, όταν λέει για "τέλος της νεολιθικής περιόδου", είναι υπερβολή, με βάση τουλάχιστον το 2800 π.Χ. που αναφέρει ο ίδιος. Γιατί η εποχή του Χαλκού αρχίζει γύρω στο 3200 π.Χ.

Γενικότερα, η ανταπόκριση της Guardian είναι κλασικά (και βαρετά) εντυπωσιοθηρική:

_The secrets of a lost city that may have inspired one of the world's most enduring myths – the fable of Atlantis – have been brought to light from beneath the waters_,
όταν παρακάτω λέει πως, απλώς, μάλλον ανέβηκε η στάθμη της θάλασσας ή βούλιαξε από σεισμό το έδαφος της πόλης.

_the sunken settlement dates back some 5,000 years to the time of Homer's heroes_,
λες και ο Τρωικός πόλεμος έγινε (αν έγινε) το 3000 π.Χ.!

_It is the first time a sunken city has been found in Greece that predates the time that Plato wrote his allegorical tale of the sunken continent of Atlantis._
Now what do you make of this sentence? Είναι η πρώτη, λέει, βυθισμένη πόλη που βρίσκεται στην Ελλάδα η οποία να χρονολογείται πριν από τον καιρό που ο Πλάτωνας *έγραψε* την αλληγορική του ιστορία για τη βυθισμένη ήπειρο της Ατλαντίδας! Δηλαδή, που να χρονολογείται πριν από το 380-371 π.Χ., οπότε έγραψε ο Πλάτωνας την Πολιτεία του! Για φαντάσου! Έλεος πια με την Ατλαντίδα, Κα Helena Smith! Αρχαιολογικό άρθρο γράφετε, όχι διαφημιστικό της Σαντορίνης ή του Bimini!

Για να σοβαρευτούμε: το πιο κοντινό παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό (*δεν* είμαι αρχαιολόγος, απλώς ξεναγός), είναι ο οικισμός στην Αγία Ειρήνη στη Τζιά. (Σημ. στο λινκ αυτό, μην παραξενευτείτε: είτε κλικάρετε "Ιστορικό" είτε κλικάρετε "Περιγραφή", το ίδιο κείμενο θα δείτε...)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ρωτώντας, μπορεί κάποτε να πάμε σ' αυτή την πόλη· αν θα φτάσουμε σ' αυτή τη ζωή αναρωτιέμαι. [...]


 


Alexandra said:


> Μόνο εσύ;............


 
Ε, χμ, ναι, κι εγώ αδιάβαστος, αφού είναι λόφος, όχι πόλη... when whisky talks, reason walks; keep walking, but stop posting! Αλλά μη με βάλετε να γράψω εκατό φορές το όνομά του, σας ικετεύω!


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Ποίημα του Καβάφη σε τοίχο κτιρίου στο Λέιντεν της Ολλανδίας.







Εντύπωση μου κάνει η επιτοίχια διόρθωση. (είναι από το χειρόγραφο;)
Χρησιμοποιεί άλλο είδος βήτα στο δεύτερο στίχο και άλλο στον δέκατο.

Moderator's Note: Παρακαλείστε να μικραίνετε τις φωτογραφίες πριν τις ανεβάσετε στο imageshack. Οι moderators είναι στη διάθεσή σας για να βοηθήσουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ποίημα του Καβάφη σε τοίχο κτιρίου στο Λέιντεν της Ολλανδίας.
> *Εντύπωση μου κάνει* η επιτοίχια διόρθωση. (είναι από το χειρόγραφο; )
> Χρησιμοποιεί άλλο είδος βήτα στο δεύτερο στίχο και άλλο στον δέκατο.



Ποίηση σε τοιχογραφία --ή μήπως είναι άραγε κρεμασμένο φωτοπανό; Κ. Π. Καβάφης. Στα ελληνικά...
Πολύ ψύχραιμο σε βρίσκω, Κώστα, ως προς το τι σου κάνει εντύπωση. :) :)

_(Τα μπλε στο quote δικά μου βεβαίως...)_


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Ε καλά, εννοείται ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση το ίδιο το γεγονός της ανάρτησης —γι' αυτό και το ποστάρισα! :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Υπάρχει κάπου η μετάφραση για τους περαστικούς;


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

Και μια υποσημείωση που να εξηγεί ότι ο Καβάφης ήταν γκέι;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Διαβάζω στα σημερινά ΝΕΑ για την μελέτη που έγινε από το Εργαστήριο Κλιματολογίας και Ατμοσφαιρικού Περιβάλλοντος του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών αυτές τις μέρες για τις βροχές:

_«Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε τόσο επικίνδυνα βαρέα μέταλλα να πέφτουν με τη βροχή στην Αττική. Ούτε το νέφος της Αθήνας ούτε η σκόνη από τη Σαχάρα δεν μεταφέρουν τέτοια τοξικά μικροσωματίδια σαν το αντιμόνιο, το βισμούθιο και το νικέλιο. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι στα βουνά της περιοχής κάποιοι πετούσαν επικίνδυνα σκουπίδια εδώ και πολλά χρόνια...». _

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η μόλυνση έφτασε μέχρι την Πελοπόννησο.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 4, 2009)

Και ένα ωραίο σημείωμα του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη:

*Σλάλομ στα σκουπίδια*

Χθες το βράδυ παρακολούθησα σε κεντρική αίθουσα των Αθηνών την «Λευκή Κορδέλα». Ασπρόμαυρη ταινία από αυτές που θα μπορούσε κανείς να ονομάσει «κουλτουριάρικες». (Προσοχή δεν κάνω κριτική κινηματογράφου, αλλού το πάω). Όταν άναψαν τα φώτα και σηκώθηκα είδα ότι ήμουν κυκλωμένος από σκουπίδια. Χυμένα ποπ κορν, χάρτινες συσκευασίες από μπισκότα, κυπελάκια αναψυκτικών, αποκόμματα εισιτηρίων, χαρτομάντιλα. Η μπλε σκούρα μοκέτα του διαδρόμου ήταν για λύπηση.Για μια στιγμή τα έχασα. Πίστεψα ότι είχα γυρίσει στα 15 μου και περπατούσα σε διάδρομο συνοικιακού τσοντοσινεμά. Και όμως ήμουν στο 2009 σε μια απογευματινή προβολή μιας «ποιοτικής» ταινίας σε έναν «κινηματογράφο τέχνης».

Προχώρησα προς την έξοδο κοιτώντας γύρω μου καχύποπτα. Ο κύριος με το κουστούμι; Η μαντάμ με το ταγέρ; Το ζευγαράκι με τα μέλια; Οι δεσποινίδες με τα δωδεκάποντα; Και όμως κάποιοι από όλους αυτούς είχαν μετατρέψει την κινηματογραφική αίθουσα σε ΧΥΤΑ.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## stathis (Nov 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όταν άναψαν τα φώτα και σηκώθηκα είδα ότι ήμουν κυκλωμένος από σκουπίδια. Χυμένα ποπ κορν, χάρτινες συσκευασίες από μπισκότα, κυπελάκια αναψυκτικών, αποκόμματα εισιτηρίων, χαρτομάντιλα. Η μπλε σκούρα μοκέτα του διαδρόμου ήταν για λύπηση.


Πολύ κλασική εικόνα στους κινηματογράφους, που κάνει κοντράστ τόσο με την προσεγμένη αισθητική της αίθουσας (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τουλάχιστον) όσο και με τις καλλιτεχνικές αναζητήσεις επί της οθόνης, όπως λέει και ο Θεοδωράκης. Οι φιλότεχνοι δεν είναι πάντα καλλιεργημένοι, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που οι αριστεροί, π.χ., δεν είναι πάντα προοδευτικοί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Όμως, οι τηλεοπτικοί «μένταλιστ» και μέντιουμ δεν είναι μόνο επικερδής σκοταδισμός αλλά και κακό τσίρκο.
Από τη σημερινή στήλη της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή στην Καθημερινή.

Ακριβώς. «Κακό τσίρκο». Παρακολούθησα το σόου του Γιούρι Γκέλερ για δέκα λεφτά προχτές και έκανα αυτήν ακριβώς τη σκέψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2009)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς σημερινό, πολύ περισσότερο αφού αφορά ένα μαθηματικό του 16ου αιώνα, αλλά δείχνει ξεκάθαρα ότι ακόμα και κατα τεκμήριο πιο οργανωμένες κοινωνίες δεν έχουν ανοσία στη γραφειοκρατία, που σίγουρα δεν είναι εφήμερη. Από εδώ.

Published On Wed Mar 11 2009
BERLIN – A German mathematician who died 450 years ago has been sent a letter demanding that he pay long-overdue television licence fees, residents at his former address said today.

Germany's GEZ broadcast fee collection office sent the bill to the last home address of Adam Ries, an algebra expert who bought the house in 1525. A club in his honour was set up at the property four centuries later.

"We received a letter saying 'To Mr Adam Ries' on it, with the request to pay his television and radio fees," said Annegret Muench, who now heads the club.

Muench returned the letter to the GEZ with a note explaining the request had come too late because Ries had died in 1559, centuries before the invention of television and radio. She nonetheless received a reminder a few weeks later.

This was not the first time the GEZ had sent a bill to those in the afterlife. Last year, a school named after poet Friedrich Schiller received a reminder asking him to declare all radios and televisions in his home and pay the corresponding fees.​
_Στη Γερμανία, τα τέλη για τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση δεν εισπράττονται μέσω τρίτων (όπως εδώ, από τη ΔΕΗ) αλλά απευθείας._


----------



## Elsa (Nov 6, 2009)

Δεκέμβριος 2009 - Απρίλιος 2010

Επιτέλους, μια έκθεση που τα παιδιά θα παρακαλάνε να έρθουν μαζί σας και εσείς θα τους αρνηθείτε! (η εκδίκηση είναι γλυκιά...)
Από τα Νέα:

ΤΑ «ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΜΕΝΑ» ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΚΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ - Αρχαίο σεξ αθάνατο

[...]Ακατάλληλη για ανηλίκους όμως είναι μία από τις βασικότερες ιδιότητές του, την οποία θα ανακαλύψουν όσοι φτάσουν έως τον δεύτερο όροφο του μουσείου, που θα μεταμορφωθεί σε δωμάτιο πορνείου. Εκεί η είσοδος θα επιτρέπεται μόνο σε άνω των 16 ετών, καθώς «ορισμένα από τα εκθέματα ενδέχεται να θεωρηθούν απαγορευμένα», λένε οι υπεύθυνοι του μουσείου.




(η παραπάνω εικόνα μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τους χειρουργούς..."και τσίκι-τσίκι-τσίκι, του έκανα κάτι ποδαράκια τόσα δα!")

Στο τέλος του άρθρου, γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον:

Πόρνη: προέρχεται από το ρήμα πέρνημι που σημαίνει πουλώ. 
Δεικτηριάδες: δακτυλοδεικτούμενες πόρνες που εργάζονταν σε φτηνούς οίκους ανοχής 
Λεωφόροι: φθηνές πόρνες που ψάρευαν πελάτες στον δρόμο 
Χαμαιτύπαι: πόρνες που συνευρίσκονταν κάτω, στο έδαφος 
Εταίρες: οι πιο ακριβοπληρωμένες που συμμετείχαν ακόμη και σε φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις 
Ιερόδουλες: σκλάβες και ιέρειες που εκδίδονταν στους επισκέπτες των ναών 
Πορνοβοσκός: διευθυντής πορνείου


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 8, 2009)

Από τη συνέντευξη της Shakira στο περιοδικό Time, 10 Questions for Shakira:

*-Do you ever miss not being famous?
-I haven't had a chance to not be famous yet.*

Μάλλον από Σακίρα πρέπει να την μετονομάσουν σε Σαΐνι


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

*Τελικά το παν σ' ένα ζευγάρι είναι να υπάρχει χημεία!*

Τρεις το πρωί, 9 Νοεμβρίου 2009, στο λήμμα _Χημεία_ τής βικιπαιδείας: 






Α, παρεμπ, κάποιος να πει στον Γιώργο ότι καμία χημική ένωση δεν διαρκεί «για πάντα»...  Αλλά βλέπω μεγάλη αγάπη με το Κάλιο (αγνοούσα ότι έχει πληθυντικό "Κάλια") ο Γιωργάκης. Το ψηφίζω για ένα από τα πιο χαριτωμένα άρθρα της χρονιάς! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2009)

Καλημέρα!
Πάντως, δεν είναι περίεργο ότι το άρθρο παραμένει άθικτο, ακλόνητο, και ενδεχομένως αιώνιο, αφού βρισκόταν ήδη εκεί από τις 22 Οκτωβρίου στις 8 το βράδυ (όπως δείχνουν τα εφεδρικά αρχεία της βίκης της ελληνικής :)).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2009)

Ενδεικτικό, μήπως, του πόσο λίγο συμβουλεύονται την ελληνική βίκη οι άνθρωποι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

Όσοι τομγουεϊτσικοί δεν το έχετε κάνει ήδη, σπεύσατε!
Από την ιστοσελίδα του Tom Waits (http://www.tomwaits.com/news/article/60/Free_Glitter_and_Doom_Live_Album_Preview/) μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα 8 πρώτα κομμάτια από τον καινούριο του διπλό δίσκο _Glitter and Doom Live_, που θα κυκλοφορήσει στις 23 Νοεμβρίου:



1. Lucinda / Ain't Goin Down | 
2. Singapore |
3. Get Behind The Mule
4. Fannin Street
5. Dirt In The Ground
6. Such A Scream
7. Live Circus
8. Goin' Out West
Μοναδική προϋπόθεση: να δώσετε μια έγκυρη διεύθυνση ηλεταχυδρομείου, για να παραλάβετε το σχετικό λινκ.
Εγώ, πάντως, βρήκα τι δώρο θα κάνω στον εαυτό μου τον άλλο μήνα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ενδεικτικό, μήπως, του πόσο λίγο συμβουλεύονται την ελληνική βίκη οι άνθρωποι;


Μα τι να συμβουλευτείς από την ελληνική Βίκη; Τις ανακρίβειες ή τις ανορθογραφίες;


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τρεις το πρωί, 9 Νοεμβρίου 2009, στο λήμμα _Χημεία_ τής βικιπαιδείας:
> 
> Α, παρεμπ, κάποιος να πει στον Γιώργο ότι καμία χημική ένωση δεν διαρκεί «για πάντα»...  Αλλά βλέπω μεγάλη αγάπη με το Κάλιο (αγνοούσα ότι έχει πληθυντικό "Κάλια") ο Γιωργάκης. Το ψηφίζω για ένα από τα πιο χαριτωμένα άρθρα της χρονιάς! :)


 
Για καλύτερη πληροφόρηση περί χημείας, οργανικής και ανόργανης :
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/organiki_ximeia_9774
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/anorgani_ximeia_9781


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

Scarlett for ever!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2009)

Περισσότερη Σκάρλετ (και Κίρα) εδώ!


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 20, 2009)

Από τη Ναυτεμπορική

Για ένα λεπτό θα ηχήσουν οι σειρήνες στις 11:00

Δοκιμαστική ήχηση του Συστήματος Αυτόματου Τηλεχειρισμού των Ηλεκτρονικών Σειρήνων Συναγερμού (Σ.Α.Τ./Η.Σ.Σ.) διάρκειας ενός λεπτού(11.00 - 11.01), θα πραγματοποιηθεί σήμερα σε όλη την ελληνική επικράτεια, όπως ενημέρωσε με ανακοίνωσή της η Γενική Γραμματεία Επικοινωνίας - Ενημέρωσης.

Προς αποφυγή σύγχυσης ή ανησυχίας στους πολίτες, διευκρινίζεται ότι η δοκιμαστική ήχηση εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της Εθνικής Διακλαδικής Άσκησης ΤΑΑΣ «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ - 2009».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Προς αποφυγή σύγχυσης ή ανησυχίας στους πολίτες, διευκρινίζεται ότι η δοκιμαστική ήχηση εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της Εθνικής Διακλαδικής Άσκησης ΤΑΑΣ «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ - 2009».


Κι επειδή δεν ξέρω αν τα γνωρίζετε ή πόσο εύκολο σας είναι είναι να τα βρείτε:
ΤΑΑΣ = Τακτική Άσκηση Άνευ Στρατευμάτων
ΤΑΜΣ = Τακτική Άσκηση Μετά Στρατευμάτων


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2009)

Εμείς στην Αγία Παρασκευή είμαστε παιδιά κατώτερου Θεού. Δεν θα μας ειδοποιήσει καμιά σειρήνα. Δεν χτύπησε εδώ, μόνο από την τηλεόραση την άκουσα, στην εκπομπή της Τσαπανίδου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2009)

*τελικά, έληξε 1-1...*

...αλλά ο συντάκτης της δεύτερης είδησης προφανώς είχε το μυαλό του στη χαμένη ευκαιρία μετά το 2-2 του αιώνιου αντίπαλου...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Μετά από αυτό εδώ το περιστατικό, διαβάζω σήμερα στο in.gr:

_«Οι κύριοι αυτοί θα φύγουν αμέσως από το αστυνομικό σώμα και δεν θα επιστρέψουν ποτέ. Τέρμα στην ανοχή οποιασδήποτε αυθαιρεσίας αστυνομικών κατά πολιτών» δήλωσε ο υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης, παρουσιάζοντας την πρωτοβουλία ίδρυσης Γραφείου Αντιμετώπισης Περιστατικών Αυθαιρεσίας και αναφερόμενος σε δύο ειδικούς φρουρούς, οι οποίοι κατηγορούνται για βίαιη συμπεριφορά κατά μητέρας μπροστά στο παιδί της."_

Αμήν!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 24, 2009)

Και να γιατί λέω ότι εκεί που έχουμε φτάσει, το μόνο που μας έχει απομείνει είναι η ιδιωτικοποίηση.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2009)

Νομίζω οτι το παρακάτω σκίτσο του Δερμεντζόγλου από τη Γαλέρα ταιριάζει στην είδηση (για την βαρβαρότητα που περιγράφει το #237, λέω).




(Σε πλήρες μέγεθος εδώ)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2009)

Καταρχάς να δηλώσω ότι συμφωνώ με την τοποθέτηση του Α. Μπελιμπασάκη για την υπόθεση της Μάνιας Τεγοπούλου. Αλλά κι αυτή η Μάνια, τι κυρία!!!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 25, 2009)

_"Ο Τηλέμαχος Χυτήρης (ΠΑΣΟΚ), εξέφρασε την ενόχλησή του για την *άρνηση της ΕΡΤ *[...] *να αποκαλύψει ποιες είναι οι αμοιβές των διαφόρων συμβούλων της, υπό την επίκληση των προσωπικών δεδομένων.*"_

Το θράσος τους δεν περιγράφεται!

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1078487&lngDtrID=244


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2009)

Αμίμητο! Αυτό για τη Στατιστική Υπηρεσία είναι ακριβώς η εικόνα των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών της Ελλάδας. Και πού να πάνε σε εφορίες ή στο ΙΚΑ! 

Από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ:
 *«Διαλυμένο κράτος» και «Μπανανία»*
Τα.... χέρια ψηλά σήκωσαν οι ευρωϋπάλληλοι που ήρθαν στην Αθήνα για να ελέγξουν τα στοιχεία σχετικά με το έλλειμμα, μετά τη μεγάλη αναθεώρηση που έγινε από τη νέα κυβέρνηση. «Διαλυμένο κράτος», «ανύπαρκτη διοίκηση» και «Μπανανία» ήταν μερικοί μόνον από τους χαρακτηρισμούς που χρησιμοποίησαν επιστρέφοντας στις Βρυξέλλες- όπου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι θα χρειασθούν πολλές ακόμη προπαρασκευαστικές συναντήσεις πριν αρχίσει καν ο έλεγχος.
Ο άνθρωπος που πήγε στην Εθνική Στατιστική Υπηρεσία ανακάλυψε έκπληκτος ότι ενώ χρησιμοποιούνταν η ίδια μεθοδολογία με αυτήν της eurostat, προέκυπταν άλλα νούμερα- κάτι μαθηματικώς αδύνατον! Επιπλέον, δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένας υπάλληλος, από κλητήρας μέχρι γενικός διευθυντής, που να δηλώνει υπευθύνως ότι έστειλε στοιχεία στις Βρυξέλλες. Εν ολίγοις δηλαδή, ή προσωπικά ο γενικός γραμματέας κ. Κοντοπυράκης έστελνε κάθε στοιχείο ή μεταδίδονταν με κάποιον άλλο μαγικό τρόπο (ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι κ.λπ.).
Ο εκπρόσωπος της Κομισιόν που επισκέφθηκε τα τελωνεία είχε ακόμη πιο...τραυματική εμπειρία. Είδε τους τελωνειακούς να σηκώνουν με άνεση το τηλέφωνο και να ειδοποιούν τους φορτηγατζήδες πότε να μείνουν μακριά ώστε να αποφύγουν τον έλεγχο- κι έτσι το λαθρεμπόριο να συνεχίζεται απρόσκοπτα. Πλασματικά τιμολόγια να γίνονται δεκτά έναντι «ρεγάλου» προς τον τελωνειακό, λες κι επρόκειτο για τριτοκοσμική χώρα κ.λπ.
«Βρήκαμε ορθάνοικτες τις πόρτες από την πολιτική ηγεσία, αλλά υπηρεσιακούς υπαλλήλους απρόθυμους και με χαμηλό επίπεδο. Εν γένει νομίζουμε ότι υπάρχει συνολικότερο πρόβλημα με τη Δημόσια Διοίκηση», λένε οι ευρωϋπάλληλοι, οι οποίοι θα επιστρέψουν νωρίτερα από το αναμενόμενο- στις 10 Δεκεμβρίου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Μου έστειλαν το λινκ χτες, το διάβασα κι έμεινα κάγκελο! 
Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; Τρόπο γραφής, ύφος, ήθος, περιεχόμενο;

Ένα μικρό απόσπασμα και η συνέχεια εδώ: 

Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς την υπουργό και τον υφυπουργό Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής:
Με *«πολύ χαρά»,* τις τελευταίες μέρες βλέπουμε ένα καταιγισμό «βαρύγδουπων» άρθρων *εναντίον του «κακού λιγνίτη»,* σε εφημερίδες μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας, σχετικά με *δηλώσεις «ανθρώπων σας»,* που μπαινοβγαίνουν στο Υπουργείο που εσείς ηγείσθε και αρκετοί από αυτούς είναι και *σύμβουλοί σας.*
Μόνο που αυτά τα «λαχανί» ανθρωπάκια *(λαχανί λόγω των οικολογικών ανησυχιών τους)* που εμφανίζονται με ιδιότητες βαρυσήμαντες όπως *«υπεύθυνος* *εκστρατειών πολιτικής του **W **W **F»* ( στρατηλάτης) ο ένας, *«υπεύθυνος για θέματα* *ενέργειας της **Greenpeace»* ο άλλος, *θα πρέπει να μάθουν αν δεν ξέρουν, ότι για 60 περίπου χρόνια η Χώρα μας έχει ασφάλεια επάρκειας σε ηλεκτρενέργεια και φθηνή **KWH από την ΔΕΗ που αξιοποίησε και αξιοποιεί με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο το εθνικό μας καύσιμο, τον λιγνίτη.*


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> [...] από την ΔΕΗ που αξιοποίησε και αξιοποιεί με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο το εθνικό μας καύσιμο, τον λιγνίτη.


Έτσι είναι. Όταν δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα για κάτι, μας πιάνει η εθνική υπερηφάνεια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα επιχείρημα υπάρχει, ότι υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο μεταξύ της ιδιότητας του συμβούλου σε υπουργείο και της συμμετοχής σε οργανώσεις που έχουν στόχο να επηρεάσουν το υπουργείο αυτό. Αλλά ο τρόπος που το θέτουν φυσικά το κάνει να χάνει το νόημά του (κι η συνέχεια της επιστολής είδα ότι είναι μια κλαψιάρικη γκρίνια).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2009)

Εγώ πρόσεξα το εμετικό κλείσιμο της επιστολής:

 Συμφωνούμε με το Rock ντύσιμό σας και με τις «γνώσεις» σας.
Την συμμετοχή μας αν τη θέλετε θα την έχετε. Την ανοχή μας την έχετε.
Μην κάνετε όμως το λάθος και το θεωρήσετε αδυναμία μας.
Η ΔΕΗ και η ηλεκτρενέργεια δεν είναι «εντελβάϊς» ούτε «ορχιδέες».
Οι εργαζόμενοι στη ΔΕΗ και ο Ελληνικός Λαός δεν είναι «αγρότες που μόνοι ψάχνουν».
Και από σκληρό Rock αν χρειαστεί ξέρουμε και «διδακτορικό» του πεζοδρομίου αποκτούμε όταν έχουμε δίκιο.
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ κυρία Υπουργέ: THE GAME IS OVER.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι δε διάβασα μέχρι το τέλος κι έτσι μου ξέφυγε αυτό το αριστούργημα. 
Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω; Τα άψογα ελληνικά του (the game is over κλπ); Τις φοβερές παρομοιώσεις του; Τη λεπτότητα και την ουδετερότητα;

Αναρωτιέμαι, οι συνδικαλιστές που πληρώνονται για να κάθονται και να συντάσσουν τέτοια μαργαριτάρια, έχουν καθόλου γνώσεις διοικητικές; ξέρουν από διαπραγματεύσεις; Και το κυριότερο, εκπροσωπούν πραγματικά τους συναδέρφους τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=301832&dt=27/11/2009
Ο προϊστάμενος εισαγγελίας Ρόδου διέταξε επείγουσα προκαταρκτική εξέταση, και αναθέτει σε πταισματοδίκη να πάρει καταθέσεις από διάφορα άτομα για το αν το εμβόλιο της γρίπης έχει παρενέργειες. Γνωρίζοντας πόσο αποτελεσματική είναι η δικαιοσύνη, είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τον βρουν τον ένοχο. Μπορεί να συλλάβουν και κανέναν αρμόδιο επειδή συνιστά στον κόσμο να εμβολιαστεί.

Δεν είμαστε σοβαροί, δεν είμαστε σοβαροί...


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2009)

Όχι μόνο αποτελεσματική. Και ταχύτατη! Μέχρι να βγάλουν πόρισμα για τη γρίπη των χοίρων (σε τριάντα τέρμενα ), εμείς θα παλεύουμε με άλλη, πιο εξελιγμένη γρίπη, πιο σπάνιου ζώου... των σκατζοχοίρων (αν θα έχει απομείνει κανείς ως τότε) ή των ΜΠΑ (μικρά πράσινα ανθρωπάκια, γιατί ώσπου να καταλήξουν, μέχρι και το SETI μπορεί να έχει αποτελέσματα ).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Από τα σημερινά Νέα:

_«Σοκαρισμένος» από την απόφαση να απαγορευτεί η κατασκευή μιναρέδων στην Ελβετία δηλώνει ο Γάλλος υπουργός Εξωτερικών, Μπερνάρ Κουσνέρ, ενώ αυξάνονται οι αντιδράσεις της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας._

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4548696&ct=2


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Μετέφερα τα προηγούμενα εφήμερα στο Πολιτικό φόρουμ — δημιούργησα εκεί ένα φαράγγι του Σαμαρά.

Επιστρέφουμε στη διασκέδαση. Ο Μιχαηλίδης μάς πληροφορεί σήμερα για το Wedinator.

Το ωραιότατο ζεύγος της Daily Telegraph:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...revealing-wedding-dress-is-web-sensation.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Από τα σημερινά Νέα:
> 
> _«Σοκαρισμένος» από την απόφαση να απαγορευτεί η κατασκευή μιναρέδων στην Ελβετία δηλώνει ο Γάλλος υπουργός Εξωτερικών, Μπερνάρ Κουσνέρ, ενώ αυξάνονται οι αντιδράσεις της μουσουλμανικής κοινότητας._
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4548696&ct=2


Απέφυγα επιμελώς να αξιοποιήσω την είδηση για να φτιάξουμε νήμα, γιατί μπορούσα να φανταστώ τη συζήτηση να ξεφεύγει προς πολλές κατευθύνσεις. Οπότε θα προτιμούσα να μην την κάνουμε. Αν πάντως κάποιος θέλει να εκτονωθεί, μια πτυχή του θέματος ξεκίνησε να αναπτύσσει ο Σαραντάκος στο νήμα αυτό του μπλογκ του και προβλέπω ότι θα κάνει ρεκόρ μηνυμάτων αν λυθούν λίγο οι γλώσσες (και τα ζωνάρια και οι γραφίδες).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

crystal said:


> Δηλαδή τώρα η Νένε είναι καπαρωμένη; Δεν μπορεί να την παντρευτεί κανείς άλλος;


Για τους οπτικούς τύπους:


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2009)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία του Σαββάτου:

Αν ποτέ γραφτεί η ιστορία του ομίλου Ασπίς Πρόνοια, και ιδίως εκείνη των τελευταίων χρόνων, οι εποπτικές αρχές του κλάδου ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών θα έχουν ένα πρώτης τάξεως εγχειρίδιο στη διάθεσή τους για να μάθουν τα μυστικά των «συναλλαγών».

Οι αναγνώστες του εγχειριδίου θα διαπίστωναν επίσης ότι οι πρωταγωνιστές διέθεταν ενίοτε χιούμορ και γνώσεις λατινικών. Σε τι αναφερόμαστε; Ως γνωστόν η εποπτική αρχή του κλάδου της ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης της Σουηδίας ανακάλεσε πρόσφατα την άδεια λειτουργίας της ασφαλιστικής Aspis Liv. Η τελευταία δεν επέστρεψε μέχρι την ημερομηνία που είχε οριστεί το ποσό των 15 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου σε σουηδικές κορόνες από τα αποθεματικά που είχε σταλεί στην τράπεζα Credit Suisse στην Ελβετία. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Aspis Liv είναι θυγατρική της εταιρείας Aspis Capital που ελέγχεται από την ασφαλιστική Commercial Value και τον επιχειρηματία Παύλο Ψωμιάδη. Πρόεδρος της Aspis Liv μέχρι πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες ήταν ο κ. Βιδάλης, διευθύνων σύμβουλος μέχρι πρότινος της Commercial Value. Στο πολυσέλιδο πόρισμα της σουηδικής αρχής, που προφανώς πρώτη φορά βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπη με τέτοια περίπτωση, αναφέρεται ότι το ποσό κατατέθηκε στον λογαριασμό που διατηρούσε στην ελβετική Credit Suisse μια εταιρεία αγνώστων λοιπόν στοιχείων με το όνομα Χέστιουμ (Hestium). Προφανώς, οι εμπνευστές του ονόματος διέθεταν (νεοελληνικό) χιούμορ και πιθανόν γνώριζαν ελληνικά. Το ίδιο όμως μπορεί να ισχυριστεί κανείς για το όνομα της εταιρείας που κατέχει τα ακίνητα της Commercial Value στη Ρουμανία. Ποιο είναι; Μάπα Μοντ, όπως πληροφορείται η στήλη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2009)

Οφτόπικ, αλλά αφορά εφημερίδα:
Μήπως έχει κανένας στα χέρια του το φύλλο της Εστίας του Σαββάτου; Δυστυχώς, δεν έχουν αποκτήσει ακόμα ιστοσελίδα, αν και ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι υπό κατασκευήν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

Θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό, εντελώς ελληνικό, αστειάκι:
— Η Μία Φάροου εγκατέλειψε τον Σινάτρα.
— Ε καλά, αύριο κιόλας θα βρει δύο Φάροου αυτός.

Πάει ο Τεν Κάτε. 'Αντε τώρα για τον Ιλέβεν Κάτε...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2009)

Από το "Μίλα μου βρώμικα" της Athens Voice, η Μυρτώ Κοντοβά και ένας αναγνώστης με το ψευδώνυμο Dr. Who:

Στις 25/11
Μυρτώ, έφαγα χυλόπιτα, πάλι. Life sucks. Τι να κάνω; Να αυτοκτονήσω δεν παίζει πάντως... Και τώρα θα (σου) μιλήσω βρώμικα. Ζητείται κοπέλα με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά: Ηλικία: 25-50. Ζωδιακά... Ήλιος: Ταύρος. Ωροσκόπος: Ζυγός. Σελήνη: Καρκίνος. Άρης: Υδροχόος. Αφροδίτη: Σκορπιός.
Δεν έχω γνώσεις για τις ιδιότητες των υπόλοιπων πλανητών και οίκων αλλά μου αρκεί αν ισχύουν αυτά που ανέφερα (ε, δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε κι όλα στη ζωή). Παρακαλείται επίσης η κοπέλα να είναι ετεροφυλόφιλη, να είναι όμορφη, να μη δίνει σημασία στην προσωπικότητά μου διότι είναι φοβερά δυσλειτουργική και να είναι πρόθυμη να μου κάνει μαθήματα αιδοιολειξίας. Εγώ είμαι 25 χρόνων, ευχάριστος τύπος με χιούμορ και σχετικά εμφανίσιμος. Η εν λόγω κοπέλα παρακαλείται όπως επικοινωνήσει στο: [email protected] - Dr.

Επίσης, η εν λόγω κοπέλα, παρακαλείται να ξέρει ορθογραφία μήπως σας μάθει κι εσάς δυο ρημαδογράμματα. «Χαρακτιριστηκά», «πάντος», «Υδρωχόος»! Έχετε την τύχη να διαθέτουμε καλό τμήμα διόρθωσης, αλλά παρ’ όλα αυτά, φίλε dr., δεν παλεύεστε.

Στις 10/12
Μυρτω, σου δινω δυο φιλικες συμβουλες: 1ον: σταματα να τρως μπιφτεκια και αλλαξε δουλεια διοτι ως προταγονιστρια της τοπ στυλης της εφημεριδας που διαβαζετε απ’ τους περρισοτερους αθηναιους δε σε κοβω να αποκτας τις βιλαρες και τα κοτερα που τοσο ονειρευεσαι κατα βαθος, ως αιγοκαιρως.
Αν αποφασισεις να μην αλλαξεις δουλεια(και τωρα περναμε στη δευτερη συμβουλη)αλλαξε τμημα διορθωσης διοτι μπορει να ξερουν ορθογραφια αλλα ειναι εντελος ανοικανοι στον να κανουν copy ολοκληρα τα mail που στελνουμε. Στο τελος εγραφα dr.who και οχι Dr. ....μετα: πες του αρχισιχαμενου υπευθηνου τις εφημεριδας οτι, αμα τον ειχα σπιτι μου, με υδονη, θα του εβαζα τον τεραστιο πακο που εχω μαζεψει απο athens voice στον πρωκτο. οσο για μενα: πιστευω οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι καργιολες. Ελπιζω τωρα να σε διευκολυνω να μου απαντησεις - dr. Who

Αγαπητέ dr. Who, σου δίνω δυο φιλικές συμβουλές. 1oν: σταμάτα να λες μαλακίες για το τιμημένο τμήμα διόρθωσης της εφημερίδας, διότι θα αφήσουν το γράμμα σου όπως το ’στειλες και θα γελάσει το παρδαλό κατσίκι (πλάκα πλάκα, Ελένη, άσ’ το χωρίς διόρθωση κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος από την «υδονή»!!!). 2ον: δεν ξέρω γιατί τα ’χεις βάλει με τον υπεύθυνο της εφημερίδας και ποιον ακριβώς εννοείς, αλλά μάζεψε, αγόρι μου, τη γλώσσα σου μη γρατζουνιστεί και πρόσεχε μη σπάσεις και κάνα νύχι. Όσο γι’ αυτό που θεωρείς σχετικά με τις γυναίκες, μπορώ να σου πω όχι; Εδώ θεωρείς ότι η ηδονή γράφεται με ύψιλον και το εντελώς με όμικρον – στις καργιόλες θα κολλήσουμε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> πρόθυμη να μου κάνει μαθήματα αιδοιολειξίας.
> 
> Έχετε την τύχη να διαθέτουμε καλό τμήμα διόρθωσης, αλλά παρ’ όλα αυτά, φίλε dr., δεν παλεύεστε.



Να του διόρθωσαν άραγε και την "αιδοιολειχία"; Επειδή είναι γλωσσικό το θέμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2009)

Από το iKypros.com:
Εκλεψαν τη σωρό (sic) του Τάσσου Παπαδόπουλου!

Μετρήστε τώρα πόσα μπλογκ και ιστοσελίδες αναπαράγουν τη "σωρό".


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

Κορίτσια...ο Κλάιβ!
Τώρα, στο Star, στο ανεκδιήγητο αλλά απολαυστικό με τον τρόπο του, "Shoot 'em up"!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2009)

Για κάποιον κουρασμένο από την ολοήμερη δουλειά όπως εγώ, μάλλον έμεινε στο "ανεκδιήγητο", δεν έφτασε στο "απολαυστικό". Ξεκίνησα να το βλέπω και στα πρώτα 15 λεπτά το έκλεισα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

Βοηθάει πολύ και το να σ' αρέσει ο Κλάιβ...ή η Μόνικα. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2009)

Μ' αρέσει πολύ ο Κλάιβ, αλλά σε ταινίες όπως το Closer.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Κορίτσια...ο Κλάιβ!
> Τώρα, στο Star, στο ανεκδιήγητο αλλά απολαυστικό με τον τρόπο του, "Shoot 'em up"!


 
Και, αγόρια... η Μόνικα! 
Όπως πάντα για τις ταινίες, πολύ εύστοχη η περιγραφή της Έλσας. Αν το δεις χωρίς μεγάλες προσδοκίες, Αλεξάνδρα, αγνοώντας το πολυφορεμένο θέμα και τις αναμενόμενες αμερικανιές της ταινίας, είναι μια χαρά σαν περιπέτεια-ξελαμπικάρισμα για το τέλος μιας δύσκολης μέρας, χωρίς απαιτήσεις από τον θεατή. Αρκεί να ξεπεράσεις το πρώτο 15λεπτο. 
Η δουλειά του υποτιτλισμού, βέβαια, μετριάζει (και πολλές φορές μας στερεί) την κινηματογραφική απόλαυση του θεατή.


Elsa said:


> Βοηθάει πολύ και το να σ' αρέσει ο Κλάιβ...ή *η Μόνικα*. ;)


Ιδίως στη σκηνή των ερωτικών τους περιπτύξεων (σιγά μην άφηνε ο σκηνοθέτης τέτοια ευκαιρία!), πρέπει ν' αναστέναξαν πολλοί και πολλές... :-Ρ


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2009)

Μην ξαναρχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τον Κλάιβ, αγαπητέ αποπάνω, γιατί αλλού είχαμε κοντέψει να μαλλιοτραβηχτούμε


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Μα εγώ για τη Μόνικα μιλούσα. Μαλλιοτραβηχτείτε όσο θέλετε για τον Κλάιβ· εμένα δεν με κόφτει, αρκεί να μη χαλάσετε την κουπ της Μόνικας... Έκαστος με τις προτιμήσεις του, αγαπητή αποπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Σχετικοάσχετα:

Body Count: 106
Reportedly, 15 gallons of fake blood were used.
Mr. Smith uses a total of 18 guns.
The first gun Smith uses is a Walther PPK, the usual gun of James Bond. The gun jams on him, and he calls it a "piece of shit." This is an in-joke to the fact that Clive Owen was once considered for the role of James Bond (the role eventually went to Daniel Craig).

Με αντιπροσωπεύει αυτό που έγραψε ο Ίμπερτ:
"Shoot 'em Up," written and directed by the gung-ho Michael Davis, is the most audacious, implausible, cheerfully offensive, hyperactive action picture I've seen since, oh, "Sin City," which in comparison was a chamber drama. That I liked "Shoot 'em Up" is a consequence of a critical quirk I sometimes notice: I may disapprove of a movie for going too far, and yet have a sneaky regard for a movie that goes much, much farther than merely too far.
...εφόσον γίνεται καλά και η ταινία δεν παίρνει τον εαυτό της (το είδος της δράσης της) στα σοβαρά. Και, ναι, αν βάζει στους πρωταγωνιστές τον Κλάιβ, τη Μόνικα και τον Τζιαμάτι. :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον καλό κύριο Ίμπερτ. (Ξανα)δώσε κανένα λίνκι, αφεντικό!
Παρεμπιπτόντως, το Closer, δε μου άρεσε καθόλου, το βρήκα πολύ δήθεν... παρ' όλη την παρουσία του Κλάιβ! (μα καλά, φατσούλα με τρεχούμενα σάλια δεν έχουμε; )


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2009)

Elsa said:


> (μα καλά, φατσούλα με τρεχούμενα σάλια δεν έχουμε; )


Απ' όλα έχουμε:


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Απ' όλα έχουμε:



Μέχρι και λίνκι που ξεχάσαμε έχουμε:

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070906/REVIEWS/709060304/1023


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2009)

Η Σούζαν Μπόιλ της Ιταλίας τραγούδησε Κάστα Ντίβα και τους άφησε με ανοιχτό το στόμα:


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2009)

Μέρες που έρχονται, μια συλλογή από «αλλιώτικα» χριστουγεννιάτικα, που πιθανόν έχουν ξαναμπεί κάπου, αλλά πού να τα ψάχνουμε τώρα...
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5037352/56d6c7d/Christmas.html


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2009)

Η ψυχίατρος Κατερίνα Μάτσα, ένας σπουδαίος άνθρωπος, στην ΕΤ1, τώρα. Είναι επανάληψη και τελειώνει, αλλά ψάξτε να την βρείτε στο youtube να μιλάει... Αξίζει.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 18, 2009)

_«Πόλεμος» έχει ξεσπάσει στους ιερατικούς κύκλους, με αφορμή το γεγονός ότι στην Πρέβεζα αρκετές ενορίες τελούν σήμερα τη Θεία Λειτουργία, αλλά και γάμους ή βαφτίσεις στη δημοτική. 

«Εδώ και λίγο καιρό κάνω τη θεία λειτουργία στη δημοτική. Ο κόσμος το ζητάει και το ευχαριστιέται. Όλο το εκκλησίασμα το επιθυμεί και το απολαμβάνει. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, στη δημοτική δηλαδή, κάνουμε γάμους και βαπτίσεις. Θέλουμε να καταλαβαίνει ο χριστιανός τι λέμε. Είναι στη γλώσσα που μιλάμε τώρα, όχι στη γλώσσα που μιλούσαν τότε, όταν γράφτηκαν τα ιερά κείμενα». Αυτές είναι οι δηλώσεις του εφημέριου του ιερού ναού Αγ. Γεωργίου Γαλήνης Παπαδάτων Πρεβέζης, πατήρ Θωμά Σωτηρίου, στα «ΝΕΑ»._

http://www.tvxs.gr/v28303


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 19, 2009)

Πολύς λόγος για ΑΝΑΤΑΞΗ στο πολιτικό λεξιλόγιο της ώριμης δημοκρατίας
ανάταξη η [anátaksi] Ο33 : (ιατρ.) επαναφορά στη θέση του ενός μέλους ή οργάνου του σώματος: ~ κατάγματος / κήλης / μήτρας. (ΛΚΝ)
Δηλαδή "γύψος" σε χουντικά ελληνικά


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2009)

Μπορεί να γίνει ανάταξη και χωρίς να βάλεις γύψο, όμως. Δηλαδή είναι δυο διαφορετικές διαδικασίες, σωστά; Αν π.χ. γίνει ανάταξη κήλης ή μήτρας, πού θα βάλεις γύψο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να γίνει ανάταξη και χωρίς να βάλεις γύψο, όμως. Δηλαδή είναι δυο διαφορετικές διαδικασίες, σωστά; Αν π.χ. γίνει ανάταξη κήλης ή μήτρας, πού θα βάλεις γύψο;



Δύο: αποφασίζομεν και ανατάσσομεν :)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 20, 2009)

Από την σημερινή Καθημερινή:

_«Δεν μπορεί ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος να λέει ότι θα προετοιμάσει εθελουσία έξοδο στον Οργανισμό για χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους και να μην αναλαμβάνει το κόστος. Δεν είναι δυνατόν τέτοιες διαδικασίες να φορτώνονται στην πλάτη των Ταμείων, του δημόσιου προϋπολογισμού και του ελληνικού λαού».
[...]Ηδη μέσα στην τελευταία εβδομάδα υποβλήθηκαν πάνω από 550 αιτήσεις πρώην εργαζομένων της Ο.Α. οι οποίοι, στο πλαίσιο της εθελουσίας που εξασφάλισε την επιτυχή μετάβαση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, συνταξιοδοτούνται σε ηλικία *42 έως 50 ετών* με συντάξεις ύψους από 2.400 έως 2.800 ευρώ.
_


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> [...]Ηδη μέσα στην τελευταία εβδομάδα υποβλήθηκαν πάνω από 550 αιτήσεις πρώην εργαζομένων της Ο.Α. οι οποίοι, στο πλαίσιο της εθελουσίας που εξασφάλισε την επιτυχή μετάβαση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, συνταξιοδοτούνται σε ηλικία *42 έως 50 ετών* με συντάξεις ύψους από 2.400 έως 2.800 ευρώ.
> [/COLOR][/I]



Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στον αέρα τα χρόνια μετράνε διπλά. Έτσι στα 40 έχεις προϋπηρεσία 35 ετών (17.5 ημερολογιακά) και βγαίνεις στη σύνταξη. 
Εννοείται ότι μετά άμα πιάσεις αλλού δουλειά τέρμα η σύνταξη, που σημαίνει δηλαδή ακόμα περισσότερη μαύρη οικονομία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 21, 2009)

Ναι, μόνο που εν προκειμένω δεν μιλάμε για συντάξεις "γήρατος" ή υποχρεωτικής αποχώρησης SBE, αλλά για πολύ προνομιακά πακέτα συνταξιοδότησης. Το ίδιο έγινε με τον ΟΤΕ (αέρας κι εκεί; ) και το ίδιο προωθούν για τον ΟΛΠ. Αν βάλεις μέσα σ' αυτά το γεγονός ότι το Δημόσιο χρωστάει στο ΙΚΑ 8 δις ευρώ και ότι ο κάθε ασφαλισμένος, *αλλά και ο εργοδότης* πληρώνουν *τρελά* λεφτά στο ΙΚΑ κάθε μήνα και το ΙΚΑ προσφέρει σχεδόν μηδαμινές υπηρεσίες υγειονομικής κάλυψης και συντάξεις της πλάκας σε σχέση με τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, ε, όσο να 'ναι αναρωτιέσαι πού θα πάει αυτό; Γιατί πρέπει να δουλεύουν οι μισοί για να τρέφουν πλουσιοπάροχα τους άλλους μισούς;


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τα προβλήματα της συνταξιοδότησης προνομιούχων, αλλά ειδικά στην ΟΑ είχε γίνει το ίδιο ακριβώς πριν μερικά χρόνια, πάλι με εθελουσία, και τότε θυμάμαι η αδερφή ενός φίλου μου, 39 ετών, έχασε για κάτι μήνες τη σύνταξη. Επομένως αφού υπάρχει κακό προηγούμενο, θα θέλουν όλοι να το εκμεταλλευτούν. 
Ειδικά στο θέμα της σύνταξης στην Ελλάδα όντως δουλεύουν οι μισοί για τους άλλους μισούς. Να θυμίσω την δεκαπενταετία για τις γυναίκες που καταργήθηκε κάποια εποχή, τη σύνταξη στα 50 αν έχεις ανήλικο παιδί (πόσα χρόνια θα είναι ακόμα ανήλικο το παιδί άμα είσαι 50; ) κλπ κλπ


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

_Η γαλλική δικαιοσύνη απαγόρευσε την Παρασκευή στην Google να συνεχίσει την ψηφιοποίηση γαλλικών βιβλίων χωρίς την έγκριση των εκδοτών και την καταδίκασε σε πρόστιμο 300.000 ευρώ.

Οι δικαστές εξέτασαν την προσφυγή που είχε καταθέσει το 2006 ο μεγάλος εκδοτικός οίκος Le Seuil, ο οποίος υποστήριξε ότι η Google ψηφιοποίησε έως και 4.000 βιβλία του χωρίς άδεια. Στο πλευρό του Le Seuil είχε ταχθεί και η Ένωση Εκδοτών και η Εταιρεία Συγγραφέων της Γαλλίας.

Το δικαστήριο αποφάνθηκε ότι η δημοσίευση στο Διαδίκτυο αποσπασμάτων από αυτά τα βιβλία, μέσω της υπηρεσίας Google Books, αποτελεί «παραβίαση πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας».

Κατά την διάρκεια της δίκης η Google αμφισβήτησε την δικαιοδοσία της γαλλικής δικαιοσύνης και υπερασπίστηκε το δικαίωμα των χρηστών της στην πληροφόρηση._
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1086940&lngDtrID=253


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

Εδώ είναι τα «Sharing and *bonding*». Τα διαλυτικά για τις διαδηλώσεις τα έστειλα εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Παλιά είχαμε πει για την περίφημη ΕΡΤ που αρνιόταν να αποκαλύψει τους μισθούς των υπαλλήλων της υπό το πρόσχημα της προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Σήμερα το troktiko παρουσιάζει κανονικότατη λίστα. Ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρω για τις συνέπειες από την ανάγνωση ή για την ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2009)

Επειδή έχουμε και την καρδιά μας, αυτοί είναι μηνιαίοι μισθοί ή ετήσιες αποδοχές;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Λογικά ετήσιες. Αν διαιρέσουμε το πρώτο νούμερο των 324.000 ΕΥΡΩ δια του 14, λαμβάνουμε το ποσό των 23.142 ευρώ μηνιαίως.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2009)

Βεβαίως οι μισθοί από μόνοι τους δε λένε τίποτα γιατί πρέπει να δούμε πώς οι μισθοί αυτοί συγκρίνονται με μισθούς του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Από την άλλη, δε χρειάζεται ονόματα, μπορούσε η ΕΡΤ να έχει πει π.χ. μισθοί δημοσιογράφων από τόσο μέχρι τόσο, μισθοί ανταποκριτών από τόσο μέχρι τόσο κλπκλπ. 
Με πρόχειρη ματιά βλέπω μεγάλες ανισότητες, πάντως. 
Επίσης για τους ανταποκριτές περιλαμβάνουν τα εκτός έδρας και τα έξοδα;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Φυσικά και λένε οι μισθοί πράγματα για πρόσωπα και εκπομπές που απευθύνονται και τα παρακολουθεί το 0,0001% του πληθυσμού και αυτό γίνεται στο όνομα της "ποιότητας". Κι εμένα μ' αρέσει η "ποιότητα" και η "κουλτούρα" μερικών εκπομπών της ΕΡΤ και θεωρώ π.χ. ότι το Γ' Πρόγραμμα πρέπει να υπάρχει, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τους πληρώνουμε τρελά ποσά *και* ταυτόχρονα να παίζουν και διαφημίσεις.

Πού πάνε τα λεφτά της της ΕΡΤ; Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια δεν ήτανε που η ΕΡΤ πλήρωσε σκανδαλώδη και υπέρογκα ποσά για τα ματς του Παναθηναϊκού και του Ολυμπιακού, όταν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια πρoσέφεραν το 1/3;

Λίγος σεβασμός και περισσότερη ορθολογική χρήση των χρημάτων των Ελλήνων δεν θα έβλαπτε (to put it mildly).


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2009)

Έχουν ενδιαφέρον (εφήμερο, καθώς αλλάζουν συνεχώς) τα νούμερα για τη χρήση του Ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα.
Το 51,6% των Ελλήνων «ανοίγεται» στις λεωφόρους του Ιnternet

Αξιοσημείωτα και κάποια στοιχεία σε παλιότερο PDF της εταιρείας Focus-Bari.
http://www.focus.gr/includes/download2.asp?file=wid_pr_20090317-20090914.pdf&size=429162


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2009)

*Η μεγαλύτερη απάτη στον κόσμο
Απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες να καλυφθεί *

Η μεγαλύτερη απάτη στον κόσμο αποκαλύφθηκε αυτές τις ημέρες. Το αμερικανικό σκανδαλοθηρικο σάιτ tmz πλησίασε κατά λάθος επικίνδυνα κοντά στο καλύτερα φυλαγμένο μυστικό του κόσμου: *Ο Τζον Κένεντι δεν σκοτώθηκε στο Ντάλας το 1963*. Τα μεγαλύτερα ταλέντα της αμερικανικής χειρουργικής τον φρόντισαν με τις προχωρημένες γνώσεις που είχαν αποκομίσει από τη βάση δεδομένων του UFO στην Περιοχή 51. Η Τζάκι και τα παιδιά του δεν έμαθαν ποτέ ότι επανήλθε από τα τραύματά του μετά από πολλούς μήνες, αλλά με απόλυτη αμνησία. Στη διάρκεια της επανεκπαίδευσής του, σε τοποθεσία που μένει ακόμη άγνωστη, ο Τζακ (που είχε διαλέξει πλέον μόνος του το όνομα Άντι) αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει καριέρα στη σόου μπίζνες. Στα πλαίσια της προσπάθειάς του για επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση, έγινε φωτομοντέλο· η φωτογράφησή του για το Πλεϊμπόι κόντεψε να τινάξει στον αέρα αυτό το τεράστιο μυστικό, γι αυτό και ο «Άντι» μεταφέρθηκε σε μια μικρή απομακρυσμένη επαρχιακή πόλη των ΗΠΑ, υπό τη φύλαξη του FBI, δήθεν ως καταδότης της Μαφίας. Εκεί πέθανε το Σεπτέμβριο του 2001 (αυτό είναι το μυστικό που έμαθε ο Τζ.Γ. Μπους μαζί με την είδηση για την επίθεση στους Δίδυμους Πύργους, και γι' αυτό φαινόταν να τα έχει κυριολεκτικά χαμένα).
Δεν είναι γνωστό αν ο τραγικός θάνατος του γιού του σε μυστηριώδες αεροπορικό δυστύχημα έχει σχέση με την ανακάλυψη αυτής της πραγματικά απίστευτης ιστορίας.

Παραχωρώ τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας, όχι όμως και των παραγώγων προϊόντων, εξ ημισείας για τη συντήρηση του φόρουμ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2009)

Η είδηση περί Κένεντυ μήπως θα πρέπει να πάει και στα μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια; Οι πρώτες τρεις σειρές είναι ελληνικά για κλάματα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Η μεγαλύτερη απάτη στον κόσμο*
> *Απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες να καλυφθεί *
> [...]
> Παραχωρώ τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας, όχι όμως και των παραγώγων προϊόντων, εξ ημισείας για τη συντήρηση του φόρουμ.


 
Viral στο ιντερνέτι βλέπω να γίνεται η είδηση αυτή κι άντε μετά να δίνεις συνεντεύξεις στην Εσπρέσο για να την επιβεβαιώσεις και στο snopes.com για να τη διαψεύσεις...

Εξ ημισείας με ποιον; Και το franchise πού θα το δώσεις; Γιατί έληξε η σύμβαση με τους αρτοποιούς (όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο με τον Άγιο Πέτρο) και έχω περιθώριο για διαπραγμάτευση! Τη σύμβαση θα την αναλάβει η Παλάβρα, βεβαίως, που έχει εντρυφήσει στο κόνσεπτ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2009)

Εννοείται! Βρε μπας και, αγαπητέ Δαίμων, έχετε κάμερα στο πισί μου; Σύμβαση δικαιόχρησης μεταφράζω πρωτοχρονιάτικα :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η είδηση περί Κένεντυ μήπως θα πρέπει να πάει και στα μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια; Οι πρώτες τρεις σειρές είναι ελληνικά για κλάματα.


Γιατί το λες αυτό; Εμένα δε μου φάνηκε να έχει κανένα αξιοπρόσεκτο πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εννοείται! Βρε μπας και, αγαπητέ Δαίμων, έχετε κάμερα στο πισί μου; Σύμβαση δικαιόχρησης μεταφράζω πρωτοχρονιάτικα :)


 
Εννοείται! (I spy with my little eye; you have been warned!)  Εγώ, από την άλλη, κάνω κάτι πιο ευχάριστο. :)


----------



## Aurelia (Dec 30, 2009)

*Once in a blue moon*

Στις 31 του μήνα με το τέλος του χρόνου έχει πανσέληνο.
Εδώ έχουμε ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο – δύο πανσέληνοι σε ένα μήνα. Συμβαίνει κάθε 2,7 χρόνια. 
Οι Άγγλοι ονομάζουν την δεύτερη πανσέληνο blue moon κι έχουν και μία έκφραση: Once in a blue moon που σημαίνει σπάνια. Το λεξικό μεταφράζει: «blue moon: μεγάλη χρονική περίοδος».
Υ.Γ. Στις 31 θα έχουμε όχι μόνο δεύτερη πανσέληνο αλλά και μερική έκλειψη της Σελήνης ορατή από την Ελλάδα. Πληροφορίες εδώ: 
http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OHfigures/OH2009-Fig08.pdf


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία, Aurelia. Καλύτερα να περάσουμε το βράδυ της παραμονής στο ύπαιθρο, λοιπόν. :)
Συζήτηση για το blue moon, εδώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 1, 2010)

*Καλή Χρονιά *στη "χώρα των θαυμάτων" και των λιβανισμάτων
...του Μίκη :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 4, 2010)

*19χρονος Νορβηγός ο νεότερος no. 1 στο παγκόσμιο σκάκι*

(για τον δρ. )
Magnus Øen Carlsen (born Sven Magnus Øen Carlsen on 30 November 1990) is a Norwegian chess Grandmaster and chess prodigy currently ranked number one in the world.

On 26 April 2004 Carlsen became a Grandmaster at the age of 13 years, 148 days, making him the third youngest Grandmaster in history. Carlsen has since become one of the world's leading players. His performance at the September–October 2009 Nanjing Pearl Spring tournament was described as one of the greatest in history, and lifted him to an Elo rating of 2801, second in the world. He is the fifth player, and aged 18 at the time was by far the youngest, to achieve a rating over 2800. He is also the 2009 World blitz chess champion, the youngest in history. *On 1 January 2010 the new FIDE rating list was published, and at the age of 19 years, 32 days he became the youngest chess player in history to be ranked world number one*
(wiki)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 4, 2010)

Όσοι δεν το είδατε ακόμα, προφταίνετε μέχρι τις 12:00. Στη σελίδα του google σήμερα, μέρα γέννησης του Ισαάκ Νεύτωνα, ένα μηλαράκι πέφτει...:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πρότυπο ήταν οι ΗΠΑ (μέχρι πριν από κάποιες δεκαετίες) ως χωνευτήρι των λαών, το πετυχημένο πείραμα της αληθινής δημοκρατίας, της κατάργησης των διακρίσεων και της προόδου. Η Αμερική θεμελίωσε την έννοια των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Θα πω κάτι που ίσως να ακουστεί τολμηρό: αν υπάρχει (ή μάλλον *αν υπήρχε*) μια χώρα που να εφάρμοσε και να πήγε ένα βήμα παραπέρα τις αξίες του αρχαίου ελληνικού πολιτισμού, αυτή είναι (ή μάλλον ήταν) η Αμερική. Από την άλλη, βλέπεις την Ευρώπη και συνειδητοποιείς ότι πραγματικά είναι η γηραιά ήπειρος. Όνομα και πράγμα. Και το αποδεικνύει περίτρανα.


Παρελθόν αποτελεί από τη Δευτέρα ο νόμος που απαγόρευε σε φορείς του ιού HIV να εισέλθουν στις ΗΠΑ. Ο νόμος είχε τεθεί σε ισχύ το 1987, επί προεδρίας Ρόναλντ Ρίγκαν. 
(...)
Όπως μετέδωσε το BBC, η άρση του περιορισμού ανοίγει πλέον το δρόμο για τη διοργάνωση -στις ΗΠΑ το 2012- του Παγκόσμιου Συνεδρίου για το AIDS.
Από το 1993, το Διεθνές Συνέδριο για το AIDS δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί σε πόλη των ΗΠΑ εξαιτίας της 
(in.gr)


http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1090960&lngDtrID=252


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 6, 2010)

Ο πρωθυπουργός... τόνισε ότι:


> «Το 2010 θα είναι χρονιά ανατροπών και μεγάλων αλλαγών για να βάλουμε τα θεμέλια για ένα διαφορετικό κράτος που θα σέβεται τον πολίτη, τον τόπο του, το φιλότιμό του, την πρωτοβουλία του, το κέφι του και τα όνειρά του».


Και είναι και των Φώτων!

Μην ξεχάσω τις ευχές
«Εύχομαι σε όλους χρονιά πολλά και ευτυχισμένα» ... είπε ο κ Μητσοτάκης.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> [...] Μην ξεχάσω τις ευχές
> «Εύχομαι σε όλους χρονιά πολλά και ευτυχισμένα» ... είπε ο κ Μητσοτάκης.


 
Φτου! Και είχα ελπίδες γι' αυτή τη χρονιά, γμτ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 10, 2010)

Δωράκι σήμερα από το ΒΗΜΑ ο Α' Τόμος της Καταγωγής των Ειδών του Charles Darwin, από τις Εκδόσεις Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών, σε μετάφραση από ομάδα 14 καθηγητών του Τμήματος Βιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή σήμερα:

_"Ενας από τους πρώτους καημούς που εξεφράσθησαν μόλις ανακοινώθηκε το «σχέδιο Καλλικράτης» για τη συνένωση των δήμων και την αποκέντρωση του δαιδαλώδους, όσο και σπάταλου, κράτους ήταν η μελλοντική τύχη των βουλευτών. Ο καημός -και η αντίρρηση- λέει ότι με το νέο σύστημα στο οποίο χιλιάδες θα εκλέγουν τον νέο περιφερειάρχη, ο ρόλος των βουλευτών στο ισοζύγιο της τοπικής εξουσίας συρρικνώνεται [...]

Αποδείχθηκε ότι πρόβλημα των πολιτικών μας είναι ο κεντρικός έλεγχος της εξουσίας, τα ψηφαλάκια τους και η εξουσία τους. Θέλουν απλώς να αναπαραγάγουν το παλιό μοντέλο με μερεμέτια. Λογικό, διότι έτσι συνήθισαν. Μόνο που αυτό που συνήθισαν έχει βουλιάξει τη χώρα. Οι διοικητικές δομές αναπαράγουν απλώς τη διαφθορά και την πολιτική μετριότητα. Το σχέδιο «Καλλικράτης» είναι μια ευκαιρία για να αναδιαταχθεί η πολιτική σκακιέρα. Να δοθεί στους πολίτες η ευκαιρία να αποφασίζουν για τα του οίκου τους. Κι ας θρηνούν οι μεσάζοντες των τοπικών κοινωνιών, δηλαδή οι βουλευτές και οι υπουργοί. Έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι κοινή η πεποίθηση ότι σε Μαυρογυαλούρους έχουν εξελιχθεί..."_


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2010)

Επειδή έχω μείνει πίσω, ο Καλλικράτης σε τι διαφέρει από τον Καποδίστρια;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Ο Καλλικράτης είναι ο γιός του Καποδίστρια, άλλως Καποδίστριας ΙΙ ή junior.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Και η απάντηση των μεταναστών στα τεκταινόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών (από την Ε.):

_"Εξαιρετικά επίκαιρο καθίσταται, μετά και τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στην Καλαβρία, το 24ωρο μη συμμετοχής στα κοινά και αποχής από την εργασία που οργανώνει για την 1η Μαρτίου το κίνημα PrimoMarzo2010, το οποίο εμπνεύστηκε από αντίστοιχη γαλλική πρωτοβουλία: 24h sans nous - 24 ώρες χωρίς εμάς."_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και η απάντηση των μεταναστών στα τεκταινόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών (από την Ε.):
> 
> _"Εξαιρετικά επίκαιρο καθίσταται, μετά και τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στην Καλαβρία, το 24ωρο μη συμμετοχής στα κοινά και αποχής από την εργασία που οργανώνει για την 1η Μαρτίου το κίνημα PrimoMarzo2010, το οποίο εμπνεύστηκε από αντίστοιχη γαλλική πρωτοβουλία: 24h sans nous - 24 ώρες χωρίς εμάς."_


Μόνο που η πρόσκληση του "χωρίς εμάς" περιλαμβάνει και όσους μη μετανάστες Γάλλους υποστηρίζουν την ιδέα της αποχής, δηλαδή θα είναι "χωρίς εργαζομένους γενικώς" για να παραλύσει η χώρα και μετά να θριαμβολογούμε "ορίστε, τίποτε δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς τους μετανάστες", ελάτε κόσμε!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μόνο που η πρόσκληση του "χωρίς εμάς" περιλαμβάνει και όσους μη μετανάστες Γάλλους υποστηρίζουν την ιδέα της αποχής, δηλαδή θα είναι "χωρίς εργαζομένους γενικώς" για να παραλύσει η χώρα και μετά να θριαμβολογούμε "ορίστε, τίποτε δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς τους μετανάστες", ελάτε κόσμε!



Ε, δημοψήφισμα δεν ήθελαν...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επειδή έχω μείνει πίσω, ο Καλλικράτης σε τι διαφέρει από τον Καποδίστρια;


Πολύ χοντρικά σημαίνει περαιτέρω μεγάλη συγχώνευση των δήμων στο 1/3 των σημερινών, δηλαδή θα μείνουν περί τους 370, κατάργηση των νομών (και των νομαρχών) ως αυτόνομων διοικητικών μονάδων, που μετατρέπονται σε νομαρχιακά διαμερίσματα. και θέσπιση των περιφερειών στη θεση τους, με αιρετούς αξιωματούχους τον περιφερειάρχη, τον αντιπεριφερειάρχη και την περιφερειακή εκτελεστική επιτροπή. Η λογική πάει προς το Ευρώπη των περιφερειών... Καταργούνται επίσης πολλές δημοτικές επιχειρήσεις και ΝΠΔΔ της τοπ. αυτοδιοίκησης και προβλέπονται νέοι περιφερειακοί φόροι, καθώς και χρηματοδότηση πιθανώς απο αναθεώρηση κονδυλίων του ΕΣΠΑ ή τον ΦΠΑ. Επίσης, προσλήψεις οικονομολόγων, μηχανικών κλπ. στα νέα όργανα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και η απάντηση των μεταναστών στα τεκταινόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών (από την Ε.):
> _"Εξαιρετικά επίκαιρο καθίσταται, μετά και τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στην Καλαβρία, το 24ωρο μη συμμετοχής στα κοινά και αποχής από την εργασία που οργανώνει για την 1η Μαρτίου το κίνημα PrimoMarzo2010, το οποίο εμπνεύστηκε από αντίστοιχη γαλλική πρωτοβουλία: 24h sans nous - 24 ώρες χωρίς εμάς."_


Duh! Συγγνώμη, αν οποιαδήποτε κατηγορία εργαζομένων (γυναίκες, άνθρωποι κάτω των 30, ξανθοί, μελαχρινοί με θεληματικό πηγούνι) αποφασίσει να μην εργαστεί για 24 ώρες, θα παραλύσει η λειτουργία της οποιασδήποτε χώρας. Άσε που με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι ίδιοι οι μετανάστες βάζουν τον εαυτό τους σε ξεχωριστή κατηγορία.

Και πριν οποιοσδήποτε με κατηγορήσει για ρατσισμό, να ρίξω και το σχετικό disclaimer για να μην ξεφύγει η συζήτηση: πιστεύω ότι οποιαδήποτε διάκριση εντός της οποιασδήποτε κοινωνίας είναι από όλες τις απόψεις κατακριτέα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Μα φυσικά και θα παραλύσει. Αυτό νομίζω είναι το νόημα μετά τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα (στην Καλαβρία), αλλά και τα δημοψηφίσματα που ζήτησε πρόσφατα ο Λε Πεν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Ασχετα από το θέμα μας, αν είναι να κάνουμε δημοψήφισμα για το αν θέλουμε χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο ή καράβι στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου, δεν αξίζει τη φασαρία και τα λεφτά. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Παλιά είχαμε πει για την περίφημη ΕΡΤ που αρνιόταν να αποκαλύψει τους μισθούς των υπαλλήλων της υπό το πρόσχημα της προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. Σήμερα το troktiko παρουσιάζει κανονικότατη λίστα. Ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρω για τις συνέπειες από την ανάγνωση ή για την ακρίβεια των πληροφοριών.


Σε συνέχεια εκείνης της ιστορίας που δεν έχει κλείσει (για την ακρίβεια, δεν έχει ανοίξει καλά καλά), καλογραμμένο είναι το χτεσινό σημείωμα του Βότση στην Ελευθεροτυπία, με πολλές λέξεις που θα ανήκαν στην ενότητα «Διαφθορά» του Βοσταντζόγλου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Η πονηριά της επίκλησης των προσωπικών δεδομένων φάνηκε κι από το ότι δεν έδιναν τους μισθούς έστω χωρίς ονόματα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2010)

Τι περίεργη συγχρονικότητα! Μόλις τώρα διάβαζα αυτό. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει βέβαια.
_
"Αυτό που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν στο Μέγαρο Μαξίμου και ειδικά στο υπουργείο Πολιτισμού είναι ότι η αργοπορία στην αντικατάσταση του προέδρου της ΕΡΤ Χρ. Παναγόπουλου κοστίζει ετησίως στους... φορολογούμενους περί τα 400.000 ευρώ. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι και το ότι ο Παναγόπουλος δεν πατάει πλέον στην ΕΡΤ. Πηγαίνει όμως καθημερινά στον ΣΚΑΪ. Τον πληρώνουμε δηλαδή ενώ έχει συμφωνήσει με άλλο κανάλι στο οποίο εργάζεται και πληρώνεται! Μόνο στο Ελλάντα γίνονται αυτά..."_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επειδή έχω μείνει πίσω, ο Καλλικράτης σε τι διαφέρει από τον Καποδίστρια;


βλέπω στο fimes.gr και αυτό, αν εννοείς γιατί ξαφνικά όχι "Καποδίστριας 2", όπως προβλεπόταν αρχικά.

Έντονο παρασκήνιο υπάρχει πίσω από την απόφαση ο Καποδίστριας 2 να γίνει σχέδιο Καλλικράτης. Γιατί ο Καποδίστριας 2 έγινε την τελευταία στιγμή… Καλλικράτης και τι προβλέπει το νέο σχέδιο; 

Η πρώτη εκδοχή για την μετονομασία του Καποδίστρια 2 σε σχέδιο Καλλικράτης παραπέμπει σε οικοδόμηση Παρθενώνα, οι πιο καχύποπτοι όμως βλέπουν άλλες σκοπιμότητες. Η δεύτερη εκδοχή λέει οτι η κυβέρνηση δεν ήθελε να γίνεται σύγκριση με το σχέδιο που ετοίμαζε ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος και έτσι άλλαξε το όνομα. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει όμως η τρίτη εκδοχή που υποστηρίζουν πολλοί μέσα στο ΠΑΣΟΚ και λέει οτι ο Καποδίστριας 2 άλλαξε για να μην θυμίζει τον πρώτο Καποδίστρια του εκσυγχρονιστή και «σημιτικού» Αλέκου Παπαδόπουλου. Είναι γνωστό οτι οι σχέσεις του Αλέκου Παπαδόπουλου με τον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου περνούν περίοδο μεγάλης ψυχρότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

Και η συνέχεια:

_"Δέκα εκατ. ευρώ θα εξοικονομηθούν, στην πρώτη φάση αλλαγών της κυβέρνησης στην ΕΡΤ, με την περικοπή μισθών, συμβάσεων και την κατάργηση θέσεων. Δεν ανανεώθηκαν οι συμβάσεις συνολικά 14 ειδικών συμβούλων του προέδρου της ΕΡΤ, οι μισθοί των οποίων κόστιζαν στην κρατική ραδιοτηλεόραση 1.080.000 ευρώ (μόνον το 2009). 

Καταργήθηκαν επίσης οι δύο εντεταλμένοι σύμβουλοι που επιβάρυναν την ΕΡΤ με πάνω από 500.000 ευρώ ετησίως."_ 
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=4555372&ct=1


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

Μήπως κλείσαμε και εμείς το 1821 καμιά συμφωνία με τον Εξαποδώ για την ελευθερία μας και την πληρώνουμε τώρα; 
During a broadcast on his Christian Broadcasting Network, Mr Robertson suggested the Haiti's earthquake was divine retribution. 

He said *Haiti had sworn a pact with the devil when it freed itself from French colonial rule*. 

The White House said the comments were completely inappropriate. 
"It never ceases to amaze, that in times of amazing human suffering, somebody says something that could be so utterly stupid," Mr Gibbs said. 
(...)
Mr Robertson, an 80-year-old former presidential candidate, made the comments on Wednesday on his programme, "The 700 Club". 
"They said, we will serve you if you will get us free from the French. True story. And so, the devil said, okay it's a deal," the televangelist said during the broadcast. 

"Ever since, they have been cursed by one thing after the other," he added, comparing Haiti to its more prosperous neighbour, the Dominican Republic. 
BBC


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 15, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> The White House said the comments were completely inappropriate.
> "It never ceases to amaze, that in times of amazing human suffering, somebody says something that could be so utterly stupid," Mr Gibbs said.
> (...)



Εμ, κι αυτός, τι του κάνει τόση εντύπωση; Άμα πέσει στα μυαλά τσιμέντο, δεν βγαίνει ούτε με φουρνέλα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 15, 2010)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι η άποψη του τηλευαγγελικού για το διαβολοσυμβόλαιο δεν είναι τόσο ξεκάρφωτη, δηλαδή έχει κάποια "βάση" λόγω της ιστορικής διάδοσης της λατρείας βουντού στην Αϊτή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2010)

Κι εγώ το βουντού σκέφτηκα, που μπορεί σε ένα χριστιανοταλιμπάν να μοιάζει με λατρεία του διαβόλου, αλλά ομολογώ ότι η σύλληψή του είναι φοβερή.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

_Αντιγράφοντας το δημοφιλές Facebook, την ηλεκτρονική σελίδα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, η Μητρόπολη Κορίνθου κάνει από σήμερα ένα άλμα στην επικοινωνία της με τους πιστούς. Δημιούργησε τον πρώτο χώρο κοινωνικής δικτύωσης πιστών στην Ορθοδοξία (www. churchbook. gr) με στόχο την επικοινωνία και την ανταλλαγή απόψεων. «Τα εκκλησιαστικά έντυπα είναι πλέον παρωχημένος τρόπος επικοινωνίας με τους νέους, αφού απευθύνονται συνήθως σε μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας αναγνωστικό κοινό, το οποίο μάλιστα δεν γνωρίζει τη χρήση του Διαδικτύου», δηλώνει στην «Κ» ο μητροπολίτης Κορίνθου Διονύσιος, 58 ετών, και προσθέτει: «Αντιθέτως, η νεολαία κατευθύνεται προς αυτή τη μορφή ενημέρωσης και επικοινωνίας, αλλά και διδασκαλίας, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά έχουν πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστή, σε πολλά από τα οποία διατέθηκε ως σχολικό εργαλείο από το υπουργείο Παιδείας»._
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_20/01/2010_387476

Έλα μου όμως που δεν πρόλαβε καλά καλά να ανοίξει και δέχτηκε επίθεση...   
_
"Επίθεση από χάκερ δέχθηκε χθες, πρώτη ημέρα της λειτουργίας της, η πρωτοπόρα εκκλησιαστική ιστοσελίδα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης που δημιουργήθηκε από τη Μητρόπολη Κορίνθου. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν οι επισκέπτες του churchbook. gr αντί να διαβάζουν το καλωσόρισμα του Μητροπολίτη Διονυσίου να βλέπουν δύο τουρκικές σημαίες, έναν «κομάντο» και διάφορα συνθήματα στην τουρκική γλώσσα. Αμέσως χτύπησε συναγερμός στην τεχνική υπηρεσία της Μητροπόλεως η οποία αρχικώς επιχείρησε να αντιμετωπίσει την ηλεκτρονική επίθεση. Ταυτόχρονα ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες διωκτικές αρχές ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος ενώ τις επόμενες ημέρες, κατά πληροφορίες, θα υπάρξει καταγγελία στην Εισαγγελία."_

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_1_21/01/2010_387623


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Τα ποντίκια εγκαταλείπουν το πλοίο που βυθίζεται πρώτα ή τελευταία; Εγώ ξέρω ότι τα ποντίκια την κοπανάνε πρώτα και ο καπετάνιος τελευταίος.

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του κ. Χρήστου Ψωμόπουλου, "εγκατέλειψε την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, σαν ποντίκι που εγκαταλείπει το πλοίο, και ως γνωστόν τα ποντίκια εγκαταλείπουν τελευταία το πλοίο". Φυσικά και οι φωστήρες του μεσημεριανάδικου επανέλαβαν τη δήλωση του κυρίου, επιβεβαιώνοντας ότι "τα ποντίκια εγκαταλείπουν τελευταία το πλοίο".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2010)

Μερικές φορές τα ποντίκια δεν το εγκαταλείπουν καθόλου το πλοίο:


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μερικές φορές τα ποντίκια δεν το εγκαταλείπουν καθόλου το πλοίο:


 
Ωραίο κομμάτι + ωραία ταινία! Έγραψες, Ζαζ!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Το πήρα σήμερα με ηλεμήνυμα, αλλά ψάχνοντας, βρήκα ότι είναι παρμένο από το protagon.gr, από κείμενο του Δ.Καμπουράκη με τίτλο _Μια σταγόνα ιστορία: Ο μέλανας ζωμός, ο κυκεών και τα γαϊδούρια της Κωπαϊδας_. 
Μας πληροφορεί ο δημοσιογράφος (και συγγραφέας, απ' ό,τι διαπίστωσα), 
«Ο Αθηναίος της εποχής του Περικλή λοιπόν, ξυπνούσε μόλις χάραζε η μέρα και έπαιρνε για πρωινό, τον «κυκεώνα» και το «ακράτισμα». Ο κυκεών ήταν ένα είδος ροφήματος από βρασμένο θυμάρι αρωματισμένο με μέντα ή σουσάμι, γάλα και μέλι, διαλυμένα σε χλιαρό νερό. Το όνομα του δυναμωτικού αυτού ανακατώματος που ήταν αδύνατο να ξεχωρίσεις τα συστατικά του, ταξίδεψε αυτούσιο ως τις μέρες μας (είδατε η συνέχεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας; ) και πήρε τη σημασία μιας κατάστασης από την οποία δεν βγάζεις άκρη.»

Και αναρωτιέμαι, η μαγείρισσα , _βρασμένο *θυμάρι* αρωματισμένο με μέντα_;  Κάτι δεν πάει καλά… Και πράγματι, πρόκειται για *βρασμένο κριθάρι*, αλλά ο Δ.Κ. μάλλον διάβασε βιαστικά, και τώρα εκτίθεται. Όχι τίποτ’ άλλο αλλά λυπάμαι όσους προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν τη συνταγή για να νοιώσουν λίγο σαν αρχαίοι Έλληνες…
Κυκεώνας…


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2010)

Του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη από την Athens Voice:

CITIZEN
Πρώτα φεύγει η ψυχή. Μετά το χούι. Η σύνταξη μπορεί να μη φύγει ποτέ. Έρχεται και κάθεται μόνη της στο λογαριασμό, θρηνώντας, μαζί με τους συγγενείς, το δικαιούχο που συναντά τον Δημιουργό και τον ευχαριστεί για το θαύμα. Πώς γίνεται η Ελλάδα να είναι η χώρα με τους περισσότερους αιωνόβιους συνταξιούχους; Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι το καλό λάδι. Όχι αυτό που μπαίνει στη σαλάτα, αλλά αυτό που κάνει το σύστημα να γυρίζει.
Διαβάζω (στο «Πρώτο Θέμα») ότι τα ελληνικά ασφαλιστικά ταμεία χορηγούν συντάξεις σε 60.000 νεκρούς. Μπορώ να φανταστώ πώς γίνεται: όσο δεν υπάρχει κεντρική διασύνδεση ληξιαρχείων και κοινωνικής ασφάλισης, τόσο το ασφαλιστικό ταμείο θα δυσκολεύεται να μάθει εγκαίρως ότι ο δικαιούχος βαδίζει τη μακαρία οδό και πως η σύνταξη ζεσταίνει τις τσέπες των συγγενών του. Εκ των πραγμάτων, ένας παππούς που φόρεσε το ξύλινο παλτό για να μην κρυώνει στην Αχερουσία την εποχή που ακόμα κυκλοφορούσαν δραχμές, τώρα εμφανίζεται αγκαλιά με την κατοστάρα και με ευρώ στο λογαριασμό.
Ξέρω και άλλα: το κόλπο με τις συντάξεις αναπηρίας, τις κομπίνες με επιδοτήσεις και ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα, το όργιο των προμηθειών και τη βουτιά των αρπακτικών στη δημόσια περιουσία. Και πιο χαριτωμένα: ακούω το διοικητή του ΟΑΕΔ να επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξη άδειων ταμείων, πλην όμως δεν καταθέτει και δημοσίως την κρίσιμη πληροφορία που μας λέει ότι ο ΟΑΕΔ έχει τόσα παράθυρα ώστε ακόμα και ένας αποφασισμένος τριπλοθεσίτης μπορεί να εισπράξει επίδομα ανεργίας.
Κανένας δεν είναι βέβαιος για τον πραγματικό αριθμό των ανέργων αυτής της χώρας. Λογικό. Εδώ δεν μπορείς να προβλέψεις τι θα γίνει αύριο σε αυτή τη χώρα, είναι δυνατόν να γνωρίζεις τους ανέργους της; Όχι. Και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι παράγοντες των Βρυξελλών δεν κατανοούν το δράμα των αγοριών μας, όταν συνομιλούν μαζί τους. Ένα από αυτά τα αγόρια μού διηγείται ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι αδυνατούν να αντιληφθούν πώς ακριβώς μεταφράζεται σε οικονομικά μεγέθη αυτό που εμείς αποκαλούμε ελληνική νοοτροπία ή δαιμόνιο της φυλής. Αδυνατούν, επειδή δεν γνωρίζουν. Και κατά βάθος μας μισούν. Δεν το λέω εγώ, το περιγράφει παράγοντας του δημοσίου βίου που έχει καλή άποψη και πληροφόρηση για όσα λέγονται –και γράφονται–στις Βρυξέλλες.
Είναι το πουλόβερ που ξηλώνεται, το πάρτι που τελείωσε, ο Θεός που ξύπνησε, ο κερατάς που πήρε το μήνυμα; Πείτε το όπως θέλετε και θα είστε κοντά στην καρδιά του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζουμε. Δεν έχει να κάνει με μεγέθη, αλλά με νοοτροπία και τρόπο ζωής. Γι’ αυτό και δεν λύνεται. Μπορείς να κόψεις όσες δαπάνες θέλεις. Μπορείς επίσης να φορολογήσεις και το περπάτημα. Όμως, όσο αυτός ο «υπέροχος λαός» αποτελείται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το ψηφιδωτό μικρών και μεγάλων απατεώνων... Όσο αυτός ο λαός κολακεύεται από την πολιτική και καλλιτεχνική ηγεσία του... Ε, άλλο τόσο δεν θα κοιτάζει την αλήθεια. Η χώρα που γνωρίζει ότι και οι πεθαμένοι παίρνουν σύνταξη δεν ανησυχεί για το θάνατο.
«Ναι, αλλά ο συνταξιούχος του ΟΓΑ πεθαίνει και πρόωρα και νηστικός». Περιμένω να το ακούσω από τους τύπους που εμφανίζονται στην τηλεόραση και επιδίδονται σε βαθυστόχαστες αναλύσεις για το πρόβλημα αυτής της χώρας. Βλέπω έναν. Φοράει τζιν, καφέ δερμάτινο και τζόκεϊ. Απευθύνεται προς το πανελλήνιο. Και το πανελλήνιο τον ακούει. Διότι ο τύπος, εκτός από δερμάτινο και τζόκεϊ, διαθέτει και τρακτέρ πάνω στην εθνική. Στην κυβέρνηση τους περίμεναν κατά το Πάσχα, όταν και ο καιρός είναι ελαφρώς καλύτερος, ενώ πλησιάζει και η περίοδος των μετακινήσεων προς την ελληνική ύπαιθρο. Βγήκαν νωρίτερα. Πέρα από το μαλλιοτράβηγμα της κυβέρνησης με το ΚΚΕ, θα παρακολουθήσουμε και πάλι το γνωστό έργο σε επανάληψη: τα προβλήματα του αγροτικού κόσμου και τα όρια της συνδικαλιστικής δράσης. Ακούγεται σαν διδακτορική διατριβή ή σαν κάτι περίεργο, κάτι, τέλος πάντων, εξωτικό και ελαφρώς απόκοσμο. Φανταστείτε τώρα ότι είστε golden boy, κοινώς ένα τσογλάνι με δικαίωμα υπογραφής, του ΔΝΤ και παρακολουθείτε τις εικόνες στο CNN. Τι κάνετε; Παίρνετε τον ελληνικό φάκελο και τον στέλνετε στα Ηνωμένα Έθνη. Η μέρα της ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας δεν είναι πλέον μακριά.
[email protected]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 23, 2010)

Αποκλειστικά πεζοπόρα τμήματα των ενόπλων δυνάμεων θα συμμετέχουν στις παρελάσεις των εθνικών εορτών και επετείων, ανακοίνωσε ο υπουργός Εθνικής Άμυνας, Ευάγγελος Βενιζέλος (...)
η απόφαση αυτή ελήφθη για περιβαλλοντικούς αλλά και οικονομικούς λόγους. 
Ελευθ/πία


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2010)

Ανταπόκριση από τα μπλόκα, στο Μέγκα: «...πυροδοτηθεί (η ατμόσφαιρα ή κάτι τέτοιο)... έχουν πάρει φωτιά (τα τηλέφωνα)... πυρετός (διαβουλεύσεων)...». Γύρω γύρω από τη ρεπόρτερ όλοι τουρτουρίζουν από το κρύο! _ΤΟ_ ΟΞΥΜΩΡΟ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

Τον αγρότη που είπε ότι θέλει συνάντηση "φέις του φέις" τον είδες; Όπως η διαφήμιση όπου ο θείος Νίκος, ο ψαράς, λέει "νόου γουέι, δεν γίνεται, καταλαβαίνεις;"


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Το δημοσιεύει σήμερα το troktiko (δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, αλλά δεν θα μού έκανε εντύπωση):

Η Κ.Ζ. που έμενε στη περιοχή των Καμινίων και η οποία είναι καρκινοπαθής έχασε το σπίτι της!Η συγκεκριμένη γυναίκα της οποίας το σπίτι ήταν στο όνομα του συζύγου και όχι στο δικό της που είχε και το χρέος (καταναλωτικό δάνειο που χρώσταγε 700 ευρώ)την ίδια ημέρα έκανε χημειοθεραπείες στον Άγιο Σάββα. Ξαφνικά και χωρίς ποτέ κανείς να τους ενημερώσει με καμία δικαστική απόφαση τοιχοκολλημένη αλλά και κανένα έστω τηλέφωνο απο τη eurobank ,της χτύπησαν την πόρτα και της είπαν να φύγει γιατί το σπίτι έχει περιέλθει σε άλλη ιδιοκτησία!Άκουσον άκουσον!Η γυναίκα να χαροπαλεύει και αυτοί χωρίς καμία απολύτως ενημέρωση...
τηςπήραν το σπίτι!Η ιστορία αυτή μετράει ήδη 2 χρόνια και έχει πάει στα δικαστήρια από τα οποία ορίστηκε δικάσιμος το 2012!Μέχρι τότε που θα μένει αυτή η γυναίκα με ένα παιδί και σύζυγο άνεργο;Ποιος θα τη βοηθήσει ;Μένει σε ένα δυάρι μαζί με τη μητέρα της τη στιγμή που το σπίτι της το οποίο το είχε αγοράσει χωρίς κανένα δάνειο αλλά τοις μετρητοίς έχει περιέλθει σε ξένα χέρια!


----------



## crystal (Jan 25, 2010)

Ούτε κι εμένα θα μου έκανε εντύπωση, αλλά απ' αυτά που δημοσιεύει το Τρωκτικό, έχω μάθει να μην εμπιστεύομαι ούτε το ένα δέκατο. (Και τι εμπιστεύεσαι, θα μου πεις... Καλή ερώτηση. Τείνω να καταλήξω στα πεντάλεπτα των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τι είναι το troktiko και το δημοσιεύει; Χώρος όπου πάει κι αφήνει ο καθένας τη δημοσιογραφική του κουτσουλιά, έτσι χωρίς να υπάρχει καμιά διασταύρωση; (Όχι ότι αποκλείω τίποτα, αλλά ειλικρινά ρωτάω, τι είναι το troktiko; Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να βασιζόμαστε σε πράγματα με υπογραφή ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ;) Το πώς βγαίνουν στο σφυρί ακίνητα επειδή οι ιδιοκτήτες τους χρωστάνε μικροποσά είναι παλιά ιστορία, υπάρχουν κυκλώματα που επωφελούνται από την κατάσταση και κυβερνήσεις που αδιαφορούν, η μια μετά την άλλη. Στην Αμερική τι έγινε τελικά με αυτή την υπόθεση, ακούσαμε τίποτα;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 25, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το internet έχει γίνει λίγο επικίνδυνο. Βγαίνει κάποιος και λέει κάτι και μέσα σε χρόνο ρεκόρ έχει γίνει επίσημη είδηση σε όλο το διαδίκτυο!


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2010)

Μου φαίνεται απίθανη η είδηση, σίγουρα κάτι λείπει. 
Για να περιέλθει σε άλλο ιδιοκτήτη πρέπει να δημοπρατηθεί, _και οι πλειστηριασμοί για χρέη μέχρι κάποιο αρκετά υψηλό ποσό έχουν παγώσει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του '10._ 
Έστω ότι δεν ίσχυσε στην περίπτωσή τους κάτι τέτοιο, και πουλήθηκε το σπίτι. Θα πρέπει να υπογράψει τα συμβόλαια ο ιδιοκτήτης του σπιτιού και να πάρει το μερίδιό του, το οποίο είναι η τιμή της πώλησης μείον τα χρωστούμενα στην τράπεζα. Άρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξέρει ο ιδιοκτήτης τι γίνεται.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό που συνέβη είναι ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης (σύζυγος) ίσως δεν της έλεγε όλη την αλήθεια για να μην τη στενοχωρήσει ή ότι έκαναν το πολύ συνηθισμένο τελικά, δεν επικοινώνησαν καθόλου με την τράπεζα (δυστυχώς, πολύς κόσμος αντί να ανοίγει τα γράμματα που του έρχονται τα πετάει νομίζοντας ότι θα λυθεί αυτόματα το πρόβλημα). Για να λέει κιόλας ότι είναι στα δικαστήρια εδώ και δύο χρόνια, δεν τους ήταν άγνωστες οι προθέσεις της τράπεζας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2010)

Γιά κοίτα που ανακάλυψαν τα αμερικάνικα δικαστήρια ποιοι καταστρέφουν τον καπιταλισμό. Τα καλόπαιδα που κάνουν, ας πούμε, παιχνίδια με τα spread, αυτά έχουν το φωτοστέφανο της νομιμότητας, έτσι;

$2m file-sharing fine slashed to $54,000

An American woman told to pay $2m (£1.23m) for sharing 24 songs over the internet has had her fine slashed. 

Στο BBC.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2010)

Από τη σελίδα του BBC που μας έστειλες νίκελ με εντυπωσίασε η επίσκεψη της συζύγου του Mr Bean στο μουσείο
A woman who was taking an art class at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art has accidentally fallen into a Picasso painting and damaged it.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

Την πιο πάνω περίπτωση του εξοντωτικού προστίμου σχολιάζει και ο Μιχαηλίδης στη σημερινή του στήλη. Προσθέτει και κάποια αριθμητικά στοιχεία:

Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία που παρατίθενται στην ιστοσελίδα της RIIA, http://www.riaa.com/, η παγκόσμια πειρατεία μουσικής (κυρίως μέσω Διαδικτύου, αλλά και με πωλήσεις στον δρόμο) προκαλεί οικονομική ζημιά ύψους 12,5 δισ. δολ. κάθε χρόνο, απώλεια περίπου 70.000 θέσεων εργασίας στις ΗΠΑ, απώλεια εισοδήματος 2,7 δισ. δολ. για εκείνους που εργάζονται σε όλους τους τομείς της μουσικής βιομηχανίας, ενώ χάνονται περίπου 422 εκατομμύρια δολάρια από φόρους που δεν πληρώνονται.

Στη σελίδα αυτή της Recording Industry Association of America δεν είδα να αναφέρεται ποιο ποσοστό αυτών των κλοπιμαίων θα είχαν μεταφραστεί σε πωλήσεις αν οι πειρατές έπρεπε να τα πληρώσουν. Αν δεν έχει υπολογιστεί κάπως αυτή η παράμετρος, τα παραπάνω νούμερα είναι σκοπίμως παραπλανητικά και βλακώδη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

Περισσότερα απ' όσα βγήκε να μαζέψει προχθές το κράτος με το κοινοπρακτικό ομόλογο που εξέδωσε με ρεκόρ spread!
Πρόστιμο, ύψους 5.511.351.867 ευρώ, που είχε επιβληθεί στην χρηματιστηριακή εταιρία «Ακρόπολις ΑΧΕΠΕΥ» [που αποδεδειγμένα είχε εμπλακεί στο σκάνδαλο των δομημένων ομολόγων σε βάρος των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων] διέγραψε προϊστάμενος της ΔΟΥ ΦΑΕΕ Αθηνών (…)
Το πρόστιμο ... επιβλήθηκε το 2007, διαγράφηκε τον Απρίλιο του 2008 και καταγράφεται στην έκθεση του Ελεγκτικού Συνεδρίου για τον Ισολογισμό και Απολογισμό του Κράτους για το 2008. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες επρόκειτο για 2,5 διs. ευρώ από συναλλαγές με εικονικά τιμολόγια, στα οποία προστέθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 2007 ισόποσο πρόστιμο, με συνέπεια μαζί με τους τόκους το ποσό να ανέλθει στις 5,5 δις ευρώ. (...) Ο πρώην υφυπουργός Οικονομικών Ν. Λέγκας ... δήλωσε άγνοια για το γεγονός. 
(...) για την υπόθεση έχει ήδη επιληφθεί ο εισαγγελέας. 
Ελευθεροτυπία


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Περίεργα πράγματα. Υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρεία που αντέχει να πληρώσει τέτοιο πρόστιμο; Τι αντιπροσώπευαν τα «εικονικά τιμολόγια»; Το να έχεις κέρδη 1000, 800 δηλωμένα και 200 αδήλωτα, και να σου βάζουν πρόστιμο να πληρώσεις 400, το διπλάσιο των αδήλωτων 200 — αυτό θα είχε μια λογική. Το άλλο δεν έχει προφανή λογική. Και όταν κάποιος ρίχνει ένα παράλογο πρόστιμο, έρχεται ύστερα ο υπουργός και το σβήνει όλο με μια μονοκονδυλιά και τελικά μηδέν στο πηλίκο... Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Κι ένα εξαιρετικό άρθρο του νομπελίστα οικονομολόγου Joseph Stiglitz για τα οικονομικά της Ελλάδας και της Ευρώπης από την Guardian της περασμένης Δευτέρας. Αντιγράφω αποσπάσματα:

"Greece has been condemned by European officialdom for its huge deficits. "No government or state can expect from us any special treatment," comes the warning from Jean-Claude Trichet, president of the European Central Bank. But Trichet failed to note that there had long been a double standard – in effect two Maastricht treaties, one for the large and powerful countries, another for the smaller and less powerful. When France broke the EU edict not to let debt exceed 3% of GDP, there were strong words, but little else.
[...]
Greece's large deficit has implications for the future of the citizens of Greece, but not for the stability of the euro – unlike a similarly large deficit on the part of one of the larger countries.

A large part of Greece's deficit is the result of the global recession, whose impact was felt acutely by many countries who were not responsible for causing it. However, the global crisis did reveal the deep-rooted structural problems of the Greek economy, which had deteriorated further during the last six years under the previous government. Unfortunately, European leaders have compounded Greece's problems. Their statements have sent the interest rates it has to pay soaring, making it all the more difficult for Greece to tame its deficits.

Instead, they should have welcomed the efforts of Greece's new government. At least it has come clean about the dishonest accounting of its predecessors. Like America's banks, it could have tried to keep up with a system of dishonest accounting, hoping that it would not be caught out. But Greece's new prime minister, George Papandreou, has always stood for honest and transparent government. Europe should be coming to the assistance of this kind of leader, not making his life more difficult."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

Βέβαια ο Στίγκλιτζ έχει κι ένα λόγο να μας συμπαθεί, μιας και ακουγόταν για σύμβουλος της κυβέρνησης. Στο μεταξύ η Κομισιόν, εν μέσω μηχανοκίνητων κινητοποιήσεων, θέλει τώρα και επιστροφές των αγροτικών επιδοτήσεων που δόθηκαν θεωρώντας τες ως παράνομες κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Ο Φώτης Γεωργελές στην Athens Voice: 

Τώρα τα μπλόκα επεκτείνονται όχι μόνο στους κεντρικούς άξονες, στις εθνικές οδούς, αλλά και στις παρακαμπτήριες. Αποκλείονται οι περιοχές μεταξύ τους. Τρακτέρ στις σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές, μπλόκα στα σύνορα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μένει, να απαγορεύσουν την κυκλοφορία γενικώς. Σκέφτομαι, συναισθηματικά, η ψυχή μας είναι μαζί τους, όσο ρομαντισμός κι αν είναι πια, οι αγρότες για όλους είναι ο τόπος μας, τα μέρη μας, η πατρίδα. Τότε, τι είναι αυτό που τους κάνει τόσο αντιπαθείς;
Νομίζω τρία πράγματα. Εκπομπή «Ανατροπή», ο Π. Κουναλάκης λέει, δεν είναι δυνατόν, στην Ηγουμενίτσα δεν αφήνατε ούτε τους ταξιδιώτες να κατέβουν απ’ το πλοίο. Σου ’χει βάλει ποτέ ο τοκογλύφος το περίστροφο στον κρόταφο; απαντάει ο εκπρόσωπος των αγροτών. Αν στο ’χε βάλει, το ίδιο θα έκανες.
Κι εδώ πια, σ’ αυτή τη χώρα που η παράνοια, ο τραμπουκισμός και η κοινωνική σκληρότητα έχουν βαφτιστεί πολιτική δράση και διεκδικητικός αγώνας, η απάντηση είναι μόνο μια: Όχι, δεν θα το ’κανα. Θα φώναζα βοήθεια, θα ’παιρνα το περίστροφο αν ήμουν τελείως απελπισμένος και θα τίναζα τα δικά μου μυαλά στον αέρα, αλλά δεν θα το ’βαζα στον κρόταφο του διπλανού μου για να γλιτώσω εγώ. Η κοινωνική ομηρία για να επιτύχω τους στόχους μου, είναι αντιδημοκρατική στάση, διαλύει την κοινωνία, την κάνει ζούγκλα.
Το δεύτερο είναι η παντελής απουσία οποιασδήποτε αυτοκριτικής. Δηλαδή εντάξει, λες, να πάρετε τα λεφτά. Αλλά και πέρυσι τα πήρατε, και θα τα διπλοπληρώσουμε κιόλας με πρόστιμο από την Κοινότητα, και φέτος πάλι εδώ είσαστε. Και 16 χρόνια κάθε χειμώνα που βγαίνουν τα τρακτέρ και τα παίρνετε, τίποτα δεν έγινε. Και 30 χρόνια που παίρνετε τις επιδοτήσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Κοινότητας, πάλι τίποτα δεν έγινε. Εσείς δεν φταίτε καθόλου γι’ αυτό; Εσείς δεν πρέπει μια φορά να πείτε τι δεν κάνατε καλά και τι πρέπει να κάνετε τώρα; Γιατί 30 χρόνια και με τόση επιδότηση από την Κοινότητα που καμιά άλλη επαγγελματική τάξη δεν έχει ονειρευτεί, δεν καταφέραμε να κάνουμε ούτε μια πατάτα φτηνότερη από τις άλλες πατάτες του κόσμου, ούτε μια πατάτα καλύτερη από τις άλλες πατάτες του κόσμου; Γιατί οι άλλες επιδοτούμενες χώρες της Ευρώπης κατάφεραν και αύξησαν την αξία της αγροτικής τους παραγωγής ενώ εμείς όχι; Θέλω να πω, μπορώ να έρχομαι εδώ κάθε Πέμπτη και να διεκτραγωδώ την κατάσταση των Μέσων ενημέρωσης. Το ξέρετε ότι είναι οικτρή. Όλα τα ΜΜΕ είναι χρεοκοπημένα, υποθηκευμένα, διατηρούνται εν ζωή με τεχνητή αναπνοή, ελεγχόμενα από το κράτος και τις τράπεζες.
Το δημοσιογραφικό επάγγελμα έχει υποβαθμιστεί πλήρως. Το 1990 αν πούλαγα ένα άρθρο θα έπαιρνα 150 χιλιάδες δραχμές, τώρα δεν θα πάρω ούτε 150 ευρώ. Οι μισθοί είναι στο επίπεδο της δεκαετίας του ’80. Κάθε Πέμπτη εγώ θα λέω φταίει το κράτος, να αναπληρώσει την τιμή των προϊόντων μας. Σοβαρό προϊόν είναι και η ενημέρωση, χωρίς πληροφορίες δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις κανένα άλλο προϊόν. Φταίει το κράτος; Φυσικά φταίει, αυτό φτιάχνει το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο που μετέτρεψε το χώρο της ενημέρωσης σε καζίνο για να συναλλάσσονται μόνο με τη διαπλοκή. Αλλά θα το γράψω μια, θα το γράψω δυο, την τρίτη Πέμπτη θα μου πείτε, καλά ρε φίλε, εσείς που τόσα χρόνια παράγετε σκουπίδια και πουλάτε σκουπίδια και μας έχετε κάνει να μην εμπιστευόμαστε κανέναν, δεν φταίτε; Εσείς που για να επιβιώσετε γίνατε κρατικοί και κομματικοί υπάλληλοι, φερέφωνα του κάθε λόμπι εξουσίας, δεν φταίτε σε τίποτα; Θα το πείτε ή δεν θα το πείτε;
Το τρίτο θέμα είναι τα λεφτά. Κάθε χρόνο, με το πρώτο κρύο, η συζήτηση είναι μία, ίδια, πάντα κυνική. Καλά κυρία Μπατζελή μου, άσε τώρα τις διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές και τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, το χρήμα, πέσε το παραδάκι, show me the money, αλλιώς δεν φεύγουμε. Κι αυτή η συζήτηση είναι η λάθος συζήτηση. Γιατί 30 χρόνια έδειξαν ότι το χρήμα δεν έλυσε τα προβλήματα. Αντίθετα, τα κουκούλωσε για να φανούν τώρα ακόμα πιο οξυμμένα. Οδήγησε στην υπερπαραγωγή για μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις, σε χαμηλή ποιότητα αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το κράτος πλήρωνε, στην καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος, σε αγρότες δημόσιους υπάλληλους. Αυτή μάλιστα τη χρονιά, τη χρονιά της χρεοκοπίας, η συζήτηση αυτή είναι όχι μόνο λάθος αλλά και αυτοκτονική. Για να γυρίσω στο παράδειγμα των ΜΜΕ, αν ρώταγαν εμένα να πω 10 πράγματα για τη βελτίωση του τοπίου στην ενημέρωση, ούτε εκατοστό δεν θα σκεφτόμουν να πω τα λεφτά. Θα ζήταγα αυτούς τους κανόνες και τις προϋποθέσεις που θα μας επέτρεπαν να παράγουμε και να ζούμε από το προϊόν της εργασίας μας.

Αυτά όμως τα τρία πράγματα είναι η κυρίαρχη νοοτροπία στη χώρα μας. Είναι το παρελθόν που πρέπει ν’ αλλάξει. Ο ατομικισμός, εγώ ό,τι κερδίσω και δε πα’ να ’ναι εις βάρος των άλλων κοινωνικών ομάδων, του διπλανού μου. Η ιδεολογικοποίηση της ανευθυνότητας, εγώ δεν φταίω, οι άλλοι πάντα φταίνε, το κράτος οφείλει να με ζει ό,τι κι αν κάνω εγώ. Η επιχορηγούμενη ζωή, η ζωή με επιδόματα, χωρίς παραγωγή, μέσω της διανομής του δημόσιου πλούτου, οι πιο σκληροί και καπάτσοι κερδίζουν.
Όλα αυτά δηλαδή που μας έφεραν πιο κοντά στη χρεοκοπία. Που έκαναν τις παραγωγικές δυνάμεις της χώρας να καταρρεύσουν και διέλυσαν τον κοινωνικό ιστό. Βαφτισμένα κιόλας «φιλολαϊκή πολιτική», «τα συμφέροντα του λαού», «αντίσταση στα μονοπώλια της ΕΟΚ». Είναι η παλιά Ελλάδα που δεν μπορεί να βρει τους νέους στόχους, τους νέους δρόμους, τη νέα γλώσσα και, αυτοκτονική, επαναλαμβάνει τον εαυτό της παγωμένη στα τρακτέρ της εθνικής οδού.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Και ο ForrestGump του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη από την ίδια εφημερίδα:*Αν τον άλλο μήνα ξεμείνω από λεφτά, μπορώ κι εγώ να κλείσω το δρόμο που χρησιμοποιούν οι αγρότες για να πάνε στα χωράφια τους, μέχρι να μου δώσει η υπουργός, χωρίς να μπορούν να μου πουν τίποτα. Σωστά;*
Λάθος! Γιατί εσύ ζεις στην πόλη και όχι σε αναγνωστικό του 1950. Άρα δεν είσαι ίσα κι όμοια με τους ξωμάχους που παλεύουν κάθε μέρα με τη γη (για να κρατήσουν γειωμένο το μεροκάματο του Πακιστανού που δουλεύει εκεί). Που τρώνε το λιτό κολατσιό τους κάτω από τη σκιά ενός δέντρου ενώ ακούνε τους ψιθύρους της φύσης γύρω τους (να τους λένε με βουλγάρικη προφορά: «Θα μιε κιεράσεις ιένα πουοτό ακουόμα;»). Που αγωνίζονται κάθε μέρα να παρκάρουν τον (αφορολόγητο) «Ντορή» στη δημοσιά. Κοινώς εσύ είσαι ένας φλώρος που τα βρίσκει όλα έτοιμα. Και πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι ενοχές που οι αγρότες δεν βρίσκουν τίποτα έτοιμο. Εκτός από τις επιδοτήσεις.​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

> Το 1990 αν πούλαγα ένα άρθρο θα έπαιρνα 150 χιλιάδες δραχμές, τώρα δεν θα πάρω ούτε 150 ευρώ. Οι μισθοί είναι στο επίπεδο της δεκαετίας του ’80. Κάθε Πέμπτη εγώ θα λέω φταίει το κράτος, να αναπληρώσει την τιμή των προϊόντων μας. Σοβαρό προϊόν είναι και η ενημέρωση, χωρίς πληροφορίες δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις κανένα άλλο προϊόν. Φταίει το κράτος; Φυσικά φταίει, αυτό φτιάχνει το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο που μετέτρεψε το χώρο της ενημέρωσης σε καζίνο για να συναλλάσσονται μόνο με τη διαπλοκή. Αλλά θα το γράψω μια, θα το γράψω δυο, την τρίτη Πέμπτη θα μου πείτε, καλά ρε φίλε, εσείς που τόσα χρόνια παράγετε σκουπίδια και πουλάτε σκουπίδια και μας έχετε κάνει να μην εμπιστευόμαστε κανέναν, δεν φταίτε; Εσείς που για να επιβιώσετε γίνατε κρατικοί και κομματικοί υπάλληλοι, φερέφωνα του κάθε λόμπι εξουσίας, δεν φταίτε σε τίποτα; Θα το πείτε ή δεν θα το πείτε;


(Επ' ευκαιρία) Θα πούμε καταρχάς ότι το ταμείο σας, των δημοσιογράφων, το πληρώνουμε ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ μέσω του φόρου της τηλεοπτικής διαφήμισης! Ότι αυτό είναι ανήθικο αλλά και παράνομο με την νομοθεσία της ΕΕ. Και ότι φροντίζετε και το αποσιωπάτε μεθοδικά στο διάλογο για την κρίση και τη μεταρρύθμιση του ασφαλιστικού.
(Για τα κυρίως αγροτικά -πέρα από το χάλι των μπλόκων- απευθύνεται σε αστικό, νενανικό κοινό που ξέρει όσα και ο συντάκτης ... Επέχω :))


----------



## crystal (Jan 28, 2010)

Όλα είναι θέμα οπτικής. Ενδεχομένως δεν έχει τόση σημασία το πού μεγάλωσες, όσο ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιλαμβάνεσαι την έννοια των διεκδικήσεων.
Επειδή, ωστόσο, ανήκω σε αστικό, νεανικό κοινό και δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, θα με ενδιέφερε ιδιαίτερα μια ανάλυση από κάποιον που ξέρει περισσότερα από τον συντάκτη. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

Στην Athens Voice μπορούν όλοι να μπουν και να γράψουν τα σχόλιά τους κάτω από οποιοδήποτε άρθρο. Θα μ' ενδιέφερε να δω τι θα σου απαντούσε ο ίδιος, Tsioutsiou.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2010)

Nα επισημάνω εγώ ένα που δείχνει ότι δεν ξέρει και πολλά ο συντάκτης; Λέει:

_Γιατί οι άλλες επιδοτούμενες χώρες της Ευρώπης κατάφεραν και αύξησαν την αξία της αγροτικής τους παραγωγής ενώ εμείς όχι; _

Αυτό είναι λαθάρα κατά τη γνώμη μου. Έχω έναν συμφοιτητή Ισπανό, γιο ντοματοπαραγωγών της Μάλαγας, και λέει ό,τι λένε κι οι Έλληνες για το ζήτημα της αγροτικής παραγωγής που πάει κατά διαόλου, και το επάγγελμα πλέον δύσκολο κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Τα ίδια και χειρότερα μου λένε κάτι Άγγλοι συνάδερφοι που οι γονείς τους είναι αγροτες (κτηνοτρόφος ο ένας, κερασο-μηλιές ο άλλος). Κι αυτοί παίρνουν επιδοτήσεις, αν και νομίζω ότι τόσο γενναιόδωρες όσο οι νότιοι. Το αποτέλεσμα; Το επαγγελμα όλο και συρρικνώνεται, γιατί ανταγωνίζονται τις εκτός ΕΕ αγροτικές επιχειρήσεις (φασολάκια Κένυας, βότανα Ισραήλ, πορτοκάλια Νότιας Αφρικής, τα έχω ξαναπεί). 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι δεν συμπαθώ τις κινητοποιήσεις των δικών μας, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 28, 2010)

SBE, η αγροτική παραγωγή στην Ισπανία έχει εντελώς διαφορετική δόμηση (και δομή) από την ελληνική (προφανώς, λόγω της πολιτικής παράδοσης της χώρας).
Στην ελληνική επαρχία, απ' όπου και κατάγομαι, έχοντας ζήσει μάλιστα εκεί τα 2/3 της ζωής μου, συμβαίνουν τα εξής:
1) Το επάγγελμα του έλληνα αγρότη είναι ευκολότερο σε σχέση με το επάγγελμα του αντίστοιχου αγρότη άλλων ευρωπαϊκών χωρών.
Π.χ. Σε κάθε έλληνα αγρότη αντιστοιχεί τουλάχιστον ένα γεωργικό μηχάνημα.
(Στην Ισπανία υπάρχει μια άτυπη αναλογία Χ αριθμού αγροτών ανά τρακτέρ.)
Απλώς η νέα γενιά ελλήνων αγροτών έχει συνηθίσει στην εργολαβική δραστηριότητα (για την ακρίβεια, έχει εθιστεί), λόγω των πολύ φτηνών εργατικών χεριών (Μιλάμε για μεροκάματο που φτάνει το πολύ μέχρι 30 ευρώ για 10 ώρες εργασίας, σε πολύ άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες.)

2) Κάθε αγρότης (μέχρι πρόσφατα) δήλωνε όσα στρέμματα ήθελε, λαμβάνοντας τις ανάλογες επιδοτήσεις. Δηλαδή, είχε ο άλλος 20 στρέμματα, αλλά δήλωνε 1.000. Έτσι, έπαιρνε επιδότηση που αναλογούσε στα 1.000 στρέμματα. Τώρα, όμως, που κόπηκαν αυτά και αυξήθηκε ο έλεγχος, είναι όλοι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.

Από την άλλη, όντως οι τιμές έχουν πέσει δραματικά (π.χ. το ηπειρώτικο πορτοκάλι πουλιόταν φέτος μόλις στα 10 λεπτά το κιλό -όταν πριν από μερικά χρόνια τα 30 λεπτά ήταν χαμηλή τιμή) και τα περισσότερα χρήματα καταλήγουν στα χέρια των μεσαζόντων.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2010)

Μερικές διευκρινήσεις: όταν λέμε αγρότης εννοούμε οποιονδήποτε ασκεί το επάγγελμα, όχι αναγκαστικά τον γαιοκτήμονα ή αγροτικό επιχειρηματία, έτσι δεν είναι; Στην Ισπανία οι αγρότες που δεν έχουν γεωργικά μηχανήματα τι κάνουν; Οργώνουν με ζώα; Μου φαίνεται απίθανο. Ίσως πάλι να έχουν καλλιέργειες που δεν χρειάζονται μηχανήματα, π.χ. ελιές, θερμοκήπια κλπ.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 28, 2010)

Όχι, δεν λέω ότι οργώνουν με ζώα.
Απλώς, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, 5 αγρότες μοιράζονται π.χ. ένα τρακτέρ.
Εδώ, μας έφαγαν η ευμάρεια και το ιδιοκτησιακό πνεύμα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2010)

Αφού υπήρχαν επιδοτήσεις, τις εκμεταλλεύονταν. 
Στα χωριά σκοτώνονται για δυο πόντους χωράφι, ζητάς να μοιραστούν τρακτέρ; Και χωρίς τρακτέρ πως θα βγαίνουν βόλτα;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

> Γιατί οι άλλες επιδοτούμενες χώρες της Ευρώπης κατάφεραν και αύξησαν την αξία της αγροτικής τους παραγωγής ενώ εμείς όχι;


Ασφαλώς αυτό που λέει η SBE! Άσε το άλλο με την υπερπαραγωγή για μεγαλύτερη επιδότηση. Έχει μείνει κάτι χρόνια πίσω και δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε φυσικά να μάθει για την αποσυσχέτιση που ισχύει πλέον και μέχρι το 2013, νομίζω. 
Btw, για το θέμα μόνο που λέτε, αγρότης είσαι εάν το κύριο μέρος του εισοδηματός σου προέρχεται από γεωργική παραγωγή (όχι από ενοίκιο εκμίσθωσης), ανεξαρτήτως της ιδιοκτησίας της γης.

Πάντως χωρίς να έχει ιδέα για τα αγροτικά, το αστικό νεανικό κοινό :) μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι ο Γ., και όλοι όσοι γράφουν άλλα λόγια ν’ αγαπιόμαστε στο ίδιο κλίμα για τους μπλιαχ γεωργούς, ξεχνά το πακετάκι στήριξης του ελληνικού τραπεζικού κλάδου των 28 δισ. ευρώ για να ξεπεράσει το χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα την πιστωτική ασφυξία. Από πού προέκυψε; Στο δικό μας πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένα η συμμετοχή των τραπεζών δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική, όπως σε αρκετές άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ. Και τα κεφάλαια δόθηκαν, η πρώτη δόση, χωρίς εγγύηση ως άμεση ρευστότητα, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα με προϋπόθεση έκδοσης προνομιούχων μετοχών από τις τράπεζες και υπό την μορφή κρατικών ομολόγων ως εγγύηση. 
Θυμίζω ότι το πακέτο, εκτός από την ενίσχυση των τραπεζών, απέβλεπε (...λέμε τώρα) στην προστασία των πολιτών και των επιχειρηματιών από την προαλειφόμενη αύξηση των επιτοκίων όσο και στη διασφάλιση της απασχόλησης και της πραγματικής οικονομίας. 

Αυτά τα σχέδια στήριξης με λεφτά από το κράτος για τους ιδιώτες τραπεζίτες με τα τερατώδη κέρδη επισήμως, σχέδια που έξαφνα έγινε βασική πολιτική της ΕΕ - κατά τα άλλα απεχθάνεται τις κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις και στέλνει στο ευρωπαϊκό δικαστήριο τις κακές κυβερνήσεις – δεν ήταν άραγε τουλάχιστον παράνομες; 
Και έλα που οι αγρότες δεν είναι σαν το συντάκτη - που θυμήθηκε όμως να πει ότι θα διπλοπληρώσουμε τις επιδοτήσεις λόγω προστίμου- και θυμούνται και την αντιπολίτευση πέρυσι που έλεγε «πάρτε ένα δισ. από αυτά που χαρίσατε στις τράπεζες και δώστε τα στους αγρότες».


----------



## crystal (Jan 28, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πάντως χωρίς να έχει ιδέα για τα αγροτικά, το αστικό νεανικό κοινό :) μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι ο Γ., και όλοι όσοι γράφουν άλλα λόγια ν’ αγαπιόμαστε στο ίδιο κλίμα για τους μπλιαχ γεωργούς, ξεχνά το πακετάκι στήριξης του ελληνικού τραπεζικού κλάδου των 28 δισ. ευρώ για να ξεπεράσει το χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα την πιστωτική ασφυξία.



Μα, κύριε tsioutsiou μας, μιλήσατε για πράγματα που αγνοεί ο συντάκτης, όχι γι' αυτά που παραλείπει επίτηδες. Κι επειδή τα αγνοώ κι εγώ, προσπάθησα να καταχραστώ την καλοσύνη σας για να τα μάθω. Δεν έπιασε, όμως. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι πάντα αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί υπάρχει ηπειρώτικο πορτοκάλι... Από την άλλη ξέρω ότι έχουν βγάλει κάτι τρακτέρ μπάζα στους δρόμους για τα μπλόκα, ενώ μέσα στα χωράφια λέγεται ότι δουλεύουν κανονικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός ο νέος πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ (έχει κεραίες).


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάλι πάντα αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί υπάρχει ηπειρώτικο πορτοκάλι...



Τι εννοείς; Από πλευράς ποιότητας; Μα αυτό είναι το πορτοκάλι που προορίζεται κυρίως για χυμό.
Τα άλλα πορτοκάλια (π.χ. Λακωνίας) προορίζονται κυρίως για την υπόλοιπη κατανάλωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 28, 2010)

Γιατί εκεί ψηλά δεν έχει πολύ κρύο, πολλές μέρες του χρόνου;


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 28, 2010)

Όχι, πάρα πολύ κρύο έχει μόνο στα ορεινά, ενώ τα πορτοκάλια ούτως ή άλλως βρίσκονται στον κάμπο.
Επιπλέον, βρέχει πολύ και τα εδάφη είναι γενικά γόνιμα. ;)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

crystal said:


> Μα, κύριε tsioutsiou μας, μιλήσατε για πράγματα που αγνοεί ο συντάκτης, όχι γι' αυτά που παραλείπει επίτηδες. Κι επειδή τα αγνοώ κι εγώ, προσπάθησα να καταχραστώ την καλοσύνη σας για να τα μάθω. Δεν έπιασε, όμως. :)


Κι εγώ προσπάθησα, αλλά μου χάθηκε το κειμενάκι  Πάντως το ζήτημα είναι ότι χωρίς μια βάση (και αυτό το άρθρο είναι αδιάφορο) τι να πρωτοβάλουμε στην Ατζέντα; Κτγμ χωρίς αυτό το πλαίσιο δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση του αγροτικού ζητήματος σήμερα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2010)

Tα πορτοκάλια Λακωνίας γίνονται χυμός, όποιος βρεθεί Χριστούγεννα στους δρόμους της Λακωνίας θα δει τα φορτηγά γεμάτα πορτοκάλια χύμα, στο δρόμο για το εργοστάσιο. Το θέαμα είχε περιέργως εντυπωσιάσει φίλη και συνταξιδιώτισσα από τη βόρεια Ελλάδα. 

Το θέμα είναι, οι πορτοκαλεώνες της Άρτας φυτεύτηκαν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια; Αν ναι, τότε είναι προφανές ότι τα πορτοκάλια είναι για θάψιμο και επιδότηση κι όχι παραδοσιακό γεωργικό προϊόν της περιοχής. 

Βεβαίως, ειδικά για τα εσπεριδοειδή και τη σταφίδα είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι η παραγωγή έχει μειωθεί αισθητά τα τελευταία χρόνια, και κυρίως η παραγωγή λεμονιών, που δεν τα θάβουμε συνήθως. Η εξήγηση είναι απλή, μια βόλτα στην Κορινθία θα σας πείσει- εκεί που κάποτε ήταν όλο λεμονιές τώρα είναι βίλες και εξοχικές πολυκατοικίες (!!!). Σε λίγα χρόνια τέρμα η κορινθιακή σταφίδα. Θα πάρει το δρόμο της σουλτανίνας, του φιρικιού και της κοντούλας. 
Ναι, το ξέρω ότι βρίσκεις πλέον κάτι φιρικόσχημα τέρατα στο σούπερμάρκετ, αλλά το κανονικό φιρίκι είναι ΜΙΚΡΟ. Τα Χριστούγεννα βρήκα σ' ένα μανάβη αληθινά φιρίκια και τα ακριβοπλήρωσα αλλά τα φχαριστήθηκα. Έτσι ήταν τα φιρίκια που θυμόμουν μικρή (μήλα γενικά δεν τρώω, μόνο φιρίκια). 
Κάποιοι συχωριανοί είχαν κοντούλες. Τις έχουν ακόμα, αλλά τώρα γέρασαν και δεν ασχολούνται πλέον, κι οι κοντούλες είναι ευαίσθητες. Δυστυχώς, οι τρισάθλιες κοντούλες που είχα βρει πέρσι στο σούπερμάρκετ δεν συγκρίνονται με τα καφάσια που μας έδιναν παλιά. 
Όσο για τα σταφύλια, το Σεπτέμβριο που ήμουνα στην Πάτρα αγόρασα ένα ταψί μουσταλευριά από το σούπερμάρκετ. Ήταν ακριβώς όπως πρέπει να είναι η μουσταλευριά, όχι το νερουλό χρωματιστό ζαχαρόνερο που πουλάνε σε κεσέδες στα σούπερμάρκετ, ήταν καφέ και ξεκόλλαγε από το ταψί και είχε από πάνω καρύδι. Είπα της πωλήτριας ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση που είχαν μουσταλευριά, γιατί πλέον είναι αδύνατο να βρεις μούστο, δεν υπάρχουν αμπέλια γύρω από την Πάτρα. Με κοίταξε σα να μην καταλάβαινε τι έλεγα, τότε πρόσεξα ότι ήταν το πολύ δεκαοχτώ χρονών και μάλλον δεν θυμάται ούτε αμπέλια, ούτε τις 500 ελιές που τσιμεντώθηκαν κι έγιναν το πάρκινγκ του καζίνου πριν δέκα χρόνια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Tα πορτοκάλια Λακωνίας γίνονται χυμός, όποιος βρεθεί Χριστούγεννα στους δρόμους της Λακωνίας θα δει τα φορτηγά γεμάτα πορτοκάλια χύμα, στο δρόμο για το εργοστάσιο. Το θέαμα είχε περιέργως εντυπωσιάσει φίλη και συνταξιδιώτισσα από τη βόρεια Ελλάδα.


Οι χυμοί του αγροτικού συνεταιρισμού "Λακωνία" στις Αμύκλες έξω από τη Σπάρτη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Περίεργα πράγματα. Υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρεία που αντέχει να πληρώσει τέτοιο πρόστιμο; Τι αντιπροσώπευαν τα «εικονικά τιμολόγια»; Το να έχεις κέρδη 1000, 800 δηλωμένα και 200 αδήλωτα, και να σου βάζουν πρόστιμο να πληρώσεις 400, το διπλάσιο των αδήλωτων 200 — αυτό θα είχε μια λογική. Το άλλο δεν έχει προφανή λογική. Και όταν κάποιος ρίχνει ένα παράλογο πρόστιμο, έρχεται ύστερα ο υπουργός και το σβήνει όλο με μια μονοκονδυλιά και τελικά μηδέν στο πηλίκο... Ή κάνω λάθος;


Θυμάμαι τότε που είχε ανακοινωθεί το πρόστιμο και το σκανδαλο ήταν φρέσκο έλεγαν ότι ήταν το μεγαλύτερο που είχε επιβληθεί σε επίπεδο ΔΟΥ. 
Απντέιτ: Ο πρώην Οικονομικών Μπέζας διέψευσε ότι έχει διαγραφεί το πρόστιμο. Έχει απλώς ανασταλεί, λέει, γιατί η Ακρόπολις έχει προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Βέβαια ο Στίγκλιτζ έχει κι ένα λόγο να μας συμπαθεί, μιας και ακουγόταν για σύμβουλος της κυβέρνησης.



Σωστά, ενώ άμα μας τα έχωνε θα ήταν σύμβουλος του Σόρος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2010)

Έμπλεξαν τα μπούτια τους στην Espresso:

Tην Τετάρτη θα συνεχιστεί η δίκη για τον Άλεξ

Ποιον Άλεξ; Της Βέροιας; Μα τελείωσε η δίκη. Α, εννοούν τον Αλέξανδρο Γρηγορόπουλο! Εντάξει, ας τους βαφτίσουμε όλους "Αλεξ" να τελειώνουμε, τι Αλέξης και κολοκύθια, είναι πιο κομψό το Άλεξ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Καλά οι στρουθοκάμηλοι. Αλλά φλαμίνγκο στον Πηνειό; Με τον χιονιά; Αμ πώς!




Για να πω ότι τα έχω δει όλα, πάντως, θα περιμένω τα πράσινα άλογα τους μονόκερους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 30, 2010)

Πού να δεις αυτό τότε:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Η μεγάλη αγγλική αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ Tesco καλεί τους πελάτες της να είναι ευπρεπώς ενδεδυμένοι. Είναι τα Tesco η Νέα Εκκλησία;  LOL.

*Tesco ban on shoppers in pyjamas *

A Tesco store has asked customers not to shop in their pyjamas or barefoot.

Notices have been put up in the chain's supermarket in St Mellons in Cardiff saying: "Footwear must be worn at all times and no nightwear is permitted." 

A spokesman said Tesco did not have a strict dress code but it did not want people shopping in their nightwear in case it offended other customers."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/8484116.stm


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση «ευπρεπώς» σημαίνει να μη φοράνε πυζάμες και παντόφλες. Το θέμα είναι ΓΙΑΤΙ βγαίνουν από το σπίτι τους και πάνε για ψώνια έτσι; Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να ντυθούν;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Καλή ερώτηση. Όταν το διάβαζα δεν το πίστευα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Η Ντέιλι Μέιλ είχε σχετικό άρθρο στο οποίο μανάδες έλεγαν ότι έχουν τρία παιδιά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο το πρωινό που πρέπει να ετοιμάσεις τα παιδιά για το σχολείο, θέλουν κατανόηση από το σουπερμάρκετ, δεν είναι δυνατό να τους ζητάει να βάλουν ρούχα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η Ντέιλι Μείλ είχε σχετικό άρθρο στο οποίο μανάδες έλεγαν ότι έχουν τρία παιδιά, είναι πολύ δύσκολο το πρωινό που πρέπει να ετοιμάσεις τα παιδια για το σχολείο, θέλουν κατανόηση από το σουπερμάρκετ, δεν είναι δυνατό να τους ζητάει να βαλουν ρούχα!



Μόνο μανάδες με τρία παιδιά θέλουν να ασκήσουν το δικαίωμα να ψωνίζουν με νυχτερινή στολή; Από νιόπαντρες τίποτα;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Πάντως κάτι φίλοι μου Άγγλοι θέλουν να μποϋκοτάρουν το Tesco μετά από αυτή την κίνηση. Γιατί τους φαίνεται τόσο περίεργο δεν έχω καταλάβει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2010)

Επειδή ο καθωσπρεπισμός πρέπει να είναι _άγραφος_ νόμος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επειδή ο καθωσπρεπισμός πρέπει να είναι _άγραφος_ νόμος.


Αλλιώς γινόμαστε γραφικοί. 
Αλλά η απαγὀρευση της σαγιονάρας Μεσοανατολιτών, γραπτώς με κόκκινα γράμματα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2010)

Διάβασα κι εγώ την είδηση στην Daily Mail. Κατέταξα αυτές τις νεαρές που πάνε στο σουπερμάρκετ με τις πιτζάμες και τις παντόφλες στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που με τη δικαιολογία "δεν προλαβαίνω" μετατρέπουν το σπίτι τους σε σκουπιδότοπο. Ως γνωστόν, ακόμα και οχτώ παιδιά αν έχεις, το αν θα βγεις από το σπίτι σου με τις πιτζάμες είναι πρόβλημα του εγκεφάλου σου όχι του χρόνου που διαθέτεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2010)

Από τη συνέντευξη νεαρής μοντέλας στο ΒΗΜΑmen:







*Όντως, ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να γίνει πάραυτα επίτιμο μέλος της Mensa.*


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Ενώ αυτή τον θέλει, φυσικά, για το μυαλό του και όχι, λέω εγώ τώρα η κακεντρεχής, για τα λεφτά του.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2010)

Η κοπέλα το είπε, το μυαλό του τη συγκίνησε. Και ποια είναι καλύτερη εκδήλωση ευφυΐας από το* να πληρώσεις ένα ταξίδι σε μακρινό προορισμό*; Αφού σου λέω ότι το βάζουν και στα τεστ IQ τώρα. Σε λίγο μπορεί να το συμπεριλάβουν και στα τεστ δεξιοτήτων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

Δηλαδή, η άμεση συνέπεια των οικονομικών προβλημάτων της χώρας θα είναι να χαζέψουμε όλοι οι άνδρες;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2010)

Όχι, μάλλον, σύμφωνα με τη δεσποινίδα, οι άντρες που δεν της αγοράζουν εισιτήριο για μακρινό προορισμό είναι χαζοί. 

Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να συμπληρώσω κι άλλες ενδείξεις χαμηλής ευφυΐας: να μην της αγοράσεις διαμέρισμα, να μην της αγοράσεις αυτοκίνητο και διάφορα άλλα.


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 2, 2010)

Εάν το εισιτήριο ήταν μονό, για εκείνη, και χωρίς επιστροφή, τότε ο τύπος είναι αστέρι!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 2, 2010)

Ε, ναι, αφού για τους άλλους καταλαβάινει ότι τη θέλουν μόνο για σεξ. Ενώ αυτός θέλει να την εντυπωσιάσει με το μυαλό του.


----------



## crystal (Feb 2, 2010)

Δόχτορα, η λύση είναι τσιτάτα του Βιτγκενστάιν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2010)

Η συγκεκριμένη πάντως, δείχνει να προτιμάει τα άπαντα του Τόμας Κουκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

*Χοίροι και αγελάδες... ασφαλισμένοι στον ΟΓΑ*

Δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα αυτή η χώρα, και ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν έχει οικονομικό πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα είναι ένα και μοναδικό: η ΔΙΑΦΘΟΡΑ.
Κύκλωμα που πουλούσε λαθραία κτηνοτροφικές συνταγές χρεώνοντας τα Ταμεία ανακάλυψε το υπουργείο Εργασίας
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=46&ct=32&artId=290005&dt=03/02/2010
.......
Συνταγογραφούνταν φάρμακα ιδιαιτέρως μεγάλης αξίας που οι ασφαλισμένοι δεν παρελάμβαναν για παθήσεις από τις οποίες δεν έπασχαν και είχαν πλήρη άγνοια για την έκδοση των συγκεκριμένων συνταγών. Ορισμένα φάρμακα, τα οποία ήταν για την εμμηνόπαυση, χορηγήθηκαν σε άνδρες.
......
Από τους ελέγχους αρμοδίων υπαλλήλων του ΟΓΑ διαπιστώθηκε επίσης ότι εταιρεία διάθεσης ιατρικών ειδών χορηγούσε συσκευές οξυγονοθεραπείας σε άτομα που δεν βρίσκονται στη ζωή. Ως τώρα έχουν βρεθεί 27 περιπτώσεις ασφαλισμένων για λογαριασμό των οποίων υποβλήθηκαν δικαιολογητικά προκειμένου να εισπραχθεί ενοίκιο συμπυκνωτή οξυγόνου μετά τον θάνατο του δικαιούχου. Άλλη εταιρεία χορηγούσε αναπηρικά καροτσάκια σε ανθρώπους που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν κινητικά προβλήματα.
Οι ελεγκτές του ΟΓΑ, τέλος, «συνέλαβαν» σε περιοχή της Λακωνίας τυφλό... ταξιτζή. Βέβαια ο οδηγός του ταξί κάθε άλλο παρά προβλήματα όρασης αντιμετώπιζε. Ωστόσο λάμβανε από τον ΟΓΑ επίδομα τυφλότητας.​Η διαφθορά που παρατηρείται σε όλα τα επίπεδα διαχείρισης και ελέγχου των δημοσίων οικονομικών θα μπορούσε να στείλει στη χρεοκοπία και την πιο πλούσια οικονομία του κόσμου.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2010)

Αυτό μού θύμισε μια (βάσιμη) φήμη για κάτι ιατρικές συσκευές/βοηθήματα που ενώ στο εμπόριο κοστίζουν ας πούμε 50 ευρώ, τα ταμεία τις πληρώνουν 200.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

Επειδή κανένας δεν είναι αμέτοχος στη διαφθορά, από τον επαγγελματία που φοροδιαφεύγει μέχρι τον εφοριακό που τα πιάνει, από τον γιατρό που γράφει κτηνιατρικά φάρμακα σε ασφαλισμένους του ΟΓΑ μέχρι τον συνταξιούχο που παρατάει (ανυποψίαστος για το έγκλημα;) το βιβλιάριό του στον φαρμακοποιό, γι' αυτό δεν έχουμε ελπίδα. 

Ακόμα κι αυτοί που παραδέχονται ότι κλέβουν έχουν σαν επιχείρημα-καραμέλα "πιάστε πρώτα τους άλλους". Θα μπορούσαν να θυμίζουν παιδιά του Γυμνασίου που, όταν επιχειρήσεις να τα τιμωρήσεις, αναφωνούν "Γιατί εμένα, κύριε, μόνο εγώ αντέγραφα;" Μόνο που το παράπτωμα της αντιγραφής είναι τόσο αθώο μπροστά στην καταλήστευση του κράτους από μικρούς και μεγάλους -- ο καθένας κατά δύναμη!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 3, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ακόμα κι αυτοί που παραδέχονται ότι κλέβουν έχουν σαν επιχείρημα-καραμέλα "πιάστε πρώτα τους άλλους".


Και "γιατί να τους πιστέψουμε;" Το πάγωμα μισθών ήταν "καταστροφική πολιτική" την παραμονή των εκλογών και ήρθαν υποσχόμενοι "αυξήσεις πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό" και καμιά αλλαγή στα όρια ηλικίας για τη συνταξιοδότηση. Τώρα οι μισθοί πάγωσαν για να σωθεί η οικονομία (!) και ανακοινώθηκε αύξηση των ορίων, γιατί προφανώς μόλις χθες ο Παπανδρέου Γ΄ ανακάλυψε ότι έχει αυξηθεί το προσδόκιμο ζωής.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

Το θέμα μου ήταν η διαφθορά πάντως, κι αν υπάρχει κανένας που αμφιβάλλει ότι υπάρχει, μάλλον ζει σε παράλληλο σύμπαν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 3, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Το θέμα μου ήταν η διαφθορά πάντως, κι αν υπάρχει κανένας που αμφιβάλλει ότι υπάρχει, μάλλον ζει σε παράλληλο σύμπαν.


Εγώ πιστεύω τους συνδικαλιστές κάθε κλάδου που, κάθε φορά που σκάει μια μεγαλοαπάτη, βγαίνουν και μιλάνε για τους "ελάχιστους" που εκθέτουν όλους τους τίμιους. Πολύ δυνατό προφίλ έχουν αυτοί οι ελάχιστοι.:)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Πολύ δυνατό προφίλ έχουν αυτοί οι ελάχιστοι.:)


Ακριβώς: ελάχιστοι γιατροί αμαυρώνουν τον κλάδο, ελάχιστοι ταξιτζήδες, ελάχιστοι εφοριακοί, ελάχιστοι εκπαιδευτικοί, ελάχιστοι από δω, ελάχιστοι από κει. Ε, άμα είναι τόσο λίγοι, να τους μαντρώσουμε κάπου και να τους δείχνουμε σαν σπάνιο είδος.


----------



## crystal (Feb 4, 2010)

Από τη Guardian

*Turkish girl, 16, buried alive for talking to boys*

Death reopens debate over 'honour' killings in Turkey, which account for half of all the country's murders

Turkish police have recovered the body of a 16-year-old girl they say was buried alive by relatives in an "honour" killing carried out as punishment for talking to boys.

The girl, who has been identified only by the initials MM, was found in a sitting position with her hands tied, in a two-metre hole dug under a chicken pen outside her home in Kahta, in the south-eastern province of Adiyaman.

Police made the discovery in December after a tip-off from an informant, the Turkish newspaper Hurriyet reported on its website.

The girl had previously been reported missing.

The informant told the police she had been killed following a family "council" meeting.

Her father and grandfather are said to have been arrested and held in custody pending trial. It is unclear whether they have been charged. The girl's mother was arrested but was later released.

Media reports said the father had told relatives he was unhappy that his daughter – one of nine children – had male friends. The grandfather is said to have beaten her for having relations with the opposite sex.

A postmortem examination revealed large amounts of soil in her lungs and stomach, indicating that she had been alive and conscious while being buried. Her body showed no signs of bruising.

The discovery will reopen the emotive debate in Turkey about "honour" killings, which are particularly prevalent in the impoverished south-east.

Official figures have indicated that more than 200 such killings take place each year, accounting for around half of all murders in Turkey.


Δεν θα γράψω κανένα σχόλιο, γιατί αυτά που σκέφτομαι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν τιμούν την πολιτική ορθότητα, ούτε τον ανθρωπισμό (τον ποιον;).


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Άκουσα την είδηση στο Mega και περιμένω να δω λεπτομέρειες: η κυβέρνηση πήρε πίσω κάποια ρύθμιση που έγινε προεκλογικά από τους προηγούμενους και έδινε, λέει, κάπου 650 εκατομμύρια ευρώ σε 200 υπαλλήλους της κρατικής Ολυμπιακής. Κάνω διαίρεση και μου βγαίνουν περίεργα νούμερα. Γκάφα του Mega; Γκάφα της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης; Γκάφα δική μας που ασχολούμαστε με λάθος πράγματα;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2010)

Δεν άκουσα την είδηση, αλλά μάλλο σε κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρεται.



Ambrose said:


> Από την σημερινή Καθημερινή:
> 
> _
> [...]Ηδη μέσα στην τελευταία εβδομάδα υποβλήθηκαν πάνω από 550 αιτήσεις πρώην εργαζομένων της Ο.Α. οι οποίοι, στο πλαίσιο της εθελουσίας που εξασφάλισε την επιτυχή μετάβαση στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, συνταξιοδοτούνται σε ηλικία *42 έως 50 ετών* με συντάξεις ύψους από 2.400 έως 2.800 ευρώ.
> [/COLOR]_


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2010)

Μα κι έτσι, 550 αιτήσεις συνταξιοδότησης δε μας κάνουν 650 εκατομμύρια, πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο ο καθένας σε αποζημίωση; Για τις συντάξεις είναι άλλο φρούτο, αλλά κι αυτές δεν επιβαρύνουν τον φετινό προϋπολογισμό αλλά όλους τους μελλοντικούς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 5, 2010)

Η νομοθετική πράξη που δεν θα κυρωθεί από την κυβέρνηση αφορά (in. gr.)
Θέματα των εργαζομένων της OLYMPIC CATERING, καθώς επίσης και η δυνατότητα και των μηχανικών αεροσκαφών, αλλά και των ιπταμένων χειριστών της Ολυμπιακής να μεταφερθούν στην Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας και το κυριότερο από εκεί να έχουν το δικαίωμα να ζητούν και να λαμβάνουν άδεια άνευ αποδοχών άνω του ενός έτους, για να μπορούν οι ίδιοι να ζητούν εργασία εκτός Υπηρεσίας της Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας, να εργάζονται κανονικά και όταν επιθυμούν να επιστρέψουν στην Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας εάν και εφ' όσον το επιθυμήσουν. 

Σε δηλώσεις του, ο τότε γγ του υπουργείου Μεταφορών, Δημήτρης Πλατής, είχε πει ότι «με το σύνολο των νόμων που έγινε, οι εργαζόμενοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα είτε να μεταφερθούν στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο με συνθήκες και προϋποθέσεις που και οι ίδιοι ήθελαν, είτε να πάνε στον ιδιωτικό τομέα με συνθήκες και προϋποθέσεις που οι ίδιοι ήθελαν, είτε πλέον να συνταξιοδοτηθούν αλλά πάλι με συνθήκες και προϋποθέσεις που οι ίδιοι ήθελαν».

ΣΥΡΙΖΑ: Στέλνετε 5.000 εργαζόμενους σε εξαθλίωση
«Πάνω από 5.000 εργαζόμενοι στην ΟΑ, όλοι τους απολυμένοι από τις 15/12/09, ενώ διανύουν μια περίοδο χωρίς αποζημιώσεις ή και αποδοχές και περιμένουν τις διαδικασίες μετάταξης τους η και την συνταξιοδότησή τους, η σημερινή κυβέρνηση, με λογικές νεοφιλελεύθερου κοινωνικού αυτοματισμού προχωρά στον επίλογο ενός μακροχρόνου εγκλήματος με τελευταία θύματα τους 5.000 απολυμένους της ΟΑ» αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κάλεσεί την κυβέρνηση να μην προχωρήσει σε τελεσίδικες αποφάσεις, «που θα σπρώξουν χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους στην χωματερή του κοινωνικού αποκλεισμού και της ανέχειας», αλλά να διασφαλίσει άμεσα και χωρίς περιστολές τις διαδικασίες μετάταξης και συνταξιοδότησης όπως αυτές έχουν προβλεφθεί.

Αντιλαμβάνονται στον κουβαρντά ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ποιος πληρώνει τέτοιες αριστοκρατικές ρυθμίσεις;


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2010)

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ενώ χτες ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί να τους κατηγορούσε για υπερπρονομιούχους, τώρα τους βλέπει συμπονετικά γιατί αυτό συμφέρει - αθάνατη πολιτική!

Αλλά βλέποντας καλύτερα τι γίνεται, καλά η συνταξιοδότηση και η αναζήτηση εργασίας με πιθανό εργοδότη την ΥΠΑ, αλλά η απεριόριστη άδεια άνευ αποδοχών είναι ρύθμιση μόνο γι' αυτούς ή για όλους τους υπαλλήλους της πολιτικής αεροπορίας;


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2010)

Τώρα, σοβαρά, περιμένετε από μια παρόμοια δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη να αντιληφθούμε τι ακριβώς γίνεται, ποιος πρέπει να παίρνει τι, αν τα παίρνει (ή θα του κοπούν) δικαίως ή αδίκως, για πόσους νοματαίους μιλάμε, πόσο στοιχίζει πραγματικά αυτός ο λογαριασμός, ποιος θα τον πληρώσει, γιατί θα τον πληρώσει, τρεις το λάδι, τρεις το ξίδι, περιμένεις να ακούσεις το λαδόξιδο... Έχετε ακούσει ποτέ συζήτηση στην τηλεόραση για κάποιο καυτό θέμα και να καταλάβετε γιατί είναι καυτό ή ποιο είναι το θέμα; Όλα είναι τίτλοι και αποκάτω χρειάζεσαι «τσουκάλα»* για να καταλάβεις τι θέλει να πει ο υπουργός, ο συνδικαλιστής, ο δημοσιογράφος. Το έργο είναι σουρεάλ, μη ζητάτε να βγάλετε νόημα. Άλλωστε, καλύτερα να τρελαθείτε από το σουρεάλ παρά από την κατανόηση της πραγματικότητας. Είστε σίγουροι ότι την αντέχετε;


* «Τσουκάλα» λέγαμε στην Κρήτη γύρω στη δεκαετία του 1960 τα σχολικά βοηθήματα επειδή κάποιο απ' αυτά ήταν γραμμένο από κάποιον ΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΑ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2010)

Πρέπει να έρθουν στην Ελλάδα να τους μάθουμε τι σημαίνει νομιμοποίηση αυθαιρέτων!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ck-Tudor-manor-tried-hide-40ft-hay-bales.html


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2010)

Αυτό το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο αλλά δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι θα ήταν τόσο μα τόσο κιτσαρια και το σπίτι αλλά και οι ιδιοκτήτες. Πάω στοίχημα ότι η πυργοδέσποινα της φωτογραφίας πάει στο σούπερμάρκετ με τις πυτζάμες και τις παντόφλες ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Από το σημερινό ΒΗΜΑ, Δάσκαλε, τι Δίδασκες;
Απομονώνω ένα παράπονο από κάποιον σύλλογο γονέων του νομού Κορινθίας:
«Τόνοι σε μονοσύλλαβα»
Σε σχολείο του Νομού Κορινθίας ο σύλλογος γονέων της περιοχής έφθασε στα «όριά του». « Δεν είναι δυνατόν να διδάσκονται τα παιδιά μας λάθος πληροφορίες στα μαθήματά τους » λέει μητέρα μαθητή Γυμνασίου που θέλησε να κρατήσει την ανωνυμία της. « Να βλέπουμε διορθωμένα γραπτά με τόνους σε μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις ή να μαθαίνουμε ότι η γερμανική γλώσσα είναι αρχαιότερη της ελληνικής και το “Οχι” ειπώθηκε στους Γερμανούς... ». Ο σύλλογος γονέων της περιοχής έχει ζητήσει από το υπουργείο Παιδείας την άμεση απομάκρυνση της συγκεκριμένης εκπαιδευτικού για την οποία έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη και Ενορκη Διοικητική Εξέταση από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του.​Χμμ... Είναι σίγουροι οι γονείς ότι οι τόνοι στα μονοσύλλαβα απαγορεύονται δια ροπάλου; Μπορεί η καθηγήτρια να θέλησε να εφαρμόσει την οδηγία Μπαμπινιώτη για τον τόνο στη γενική του άρθρου, ή τις διάφορες άλλες περιπτώσεις που ξέρουμε ότι κάποια μονοσύλλαβη λέξη χρειάζεται τόνο, και πολλοί τον παραλείπουν. Καλό θα ήταν να μας δώσουν και παραδείγματα, για καλύτερη ενημέρωσή μας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 8, 2010)

Ο κύριος στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας αντί να φάει τους Αυστραλούς με τη μαχαίρα, ας είχε περισσότερο μυαλό να έρθει εξαρχής στην ανοιχτή Ελλάδα, να βρει δουλειά, και επιπλέον να γίνει και Έλληνας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

crystal said:


> Από τη Guardian
> 
> *Turkish girl, 16, buried alive for talking to boys*



Και άμα δεν σε θάβουν ζωντανή οι δικοί σου, αναλαμβάνουν οι δικαστές.

*Turkish Kurd, 15, jailed for eight years over 'terror' crimes at protest rally*
Στην Γκάρντιαν ή στον Μιχαηλίδη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και άμα δεν σε θάβουν ζωντανή οι δικοί σου, αναλαμβάνουν οι δικαστές.



Βεβαίως, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι οι ΗΠΑ εκτελούν ανήλικους και το ΗΒ φυλακίζει ισόβια δεκάχρονα, η περίπτωση είναι είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> το ΗΒ φυλακίζει ισόβια δεκάχρονα


Επειδή πετούσαν πέτρες σε διαδήλωση;;;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 9, 2010)

Στη συνάντηση του ΕΣΡ και του ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ 
(...) τα μέλη του ΕΣΡ επέστησαν την προσοχή στα μέλη του νέου ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ ΑΕ αναφορικά με τα ζητήματα των αποδοχών ορισμένων στελεχών, που έχουν σκανδαλίσει την κοινή γνώμη, καθώς και αναφορικά με τις πρωϊνές εκπομπές, όπου γίνεται ανάγνωση των τίτλων των εφημερίδων και έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι υπάρχει επιμονή σε ορισμένα φύλλα. 
Αρνητική ψήφο σε ό,τι αφορά τον Στέλιο Κούλογλου κατέθεσε η Εύη Δεμίρη με την αιτιολογία «της εκκρεμότητας στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη, αναφορικά με οικειοποίηση πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας». Για το ίδιο άτομο, η Ιρις Αυδή εξέφρασε επιφυλάξεις ως προς την προοπτική αφοσίωσής του στα καθήκοντά του. 
Ημερησία


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2010)

Ε, αν το λέει η Εύη Δεμίρη, πρέπει να το πιστέψουμε. Δεν έχει διορίσει τον γιο της στην ΕΡΤ, μόνο λόγω αξιοκρατίας έχει προσληφθεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 9, 2010)

έπεσε και πρόστιμο στο ΣΤΑΡ για υποβάθμιση ποιότητας - το δελτίο καιρού (Πετρούλα)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Σωστά. Το ΕΣΡ αναβαθμίζει ή έστω διαφυλάσσει την ποιότητα των τηλεοπτικών μας εκπομπών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 9, 2010)

Ίσως ενδιαφέει η είδηση που αναδημοσιεύουν μερικά μπλογκ για την απόφαση πρωτοδικείου ότι δεν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος περί Τύπου στα μπλογκ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

Και μια κωμική είδηση...
Συνέβη στην Αγγλία:
_Muslim bus driver locks passengers aboard as he stops to pray_

Το παράδοξο είναι ότι έχει ξανασυμβεί, όπως λέει το άρθρο, και ότι 
_Sources close to London General said the company had consulted with a local mosque and been told Islam allows for the drivers to be flexible about their prayer times. _
Μπορεί να είχε δύσκολους επιβάτες και να προσευχήθηκε για υπομονή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και μια κωμική είδηση...
> Συνέβη στην Αγγλία:
> _Muslim bus driver locks passengers aboard as he stops to pray_



Απορίες, απορίες:
(α) Στις ισλαμικές χώρες σταματάνε κάποια στιγμή τα πάντα, _και_ οι συγκοινωνίες, για να προσευχηθούν οι πιστοί;

(β) Στην Αγγλία, αν είσαι επιβάτης, μπορείς να σταματήσεις το λεωφορείο για να προσευχηθείς; Ή για κάποια άλλη ανάγκη σου, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Απορίες, απορίες:
> (α) Στις ισλαμικές χώρες σταματάνε κάποια στιγμή τα πάντα, _και_ οι συγκοινωνίες, για να προσευχηθούν οι πιστοί;



Μου λένε ότι σε κάποιες ναι, αλλά στις πιο πολλές όχι. 

Eδώ λέει για τη Σαουδική Αραβία



nickel said:


> (β) Στην Αγγλία, αν είσαι επιβάτης, μπορείς να σταματήσεις το λεωφορείο για να προσευχηθείς; Ή για κάποια άλλη ανάγκη σου, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2010)

Να γίνουν ισότιμα με master τα πτυχία των πενταετών σπουδών στις σχολές του Πολυτεχνείου και της Γεωπονικής ζήτησαν από την πολιτεία οι διοικήσεις των ιδρυμάτων. 
City Press


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Να γίνουν ισότιμα με master τα πτυχία των πενταετών σπουδών στις σχολές του Πολυτεχνείου και της Γεωπονικής ζήτησαν από την πολιτεία οι διοικήσεις των ιδρυμάτων.
> City Press



Ο λόγος που το υπουργείο αποφεύγει αυτό το ζήτημα, παρόλο που εχει συνυπογράψει τη Μπολόνια και οι άλλες χώρες έχουν προσαρμοστεί, είναι νομίζω το επίδομα 5% για μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο. Φυσικά θα μπορούσε να βγεί μια απόφαση που να λέει ότι δεν χρειάζονται το επίδομα οι μηχανικοί γιατί ήδη ο μισθός τους καθορίζεται από ειδική συλλογική σύμβαση και ειναι ήδη υψηλός, αλλά θα μπλέξει το πράγμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2010)

Παλιό αυτό· από τα 15 Σημεία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (15 Δεκ. 2008), που έχουν έρθει πάλι στην επικαιρότητα:

Σημείο 11 (Παιδεία)
(...)
Ένταξη της βίας κατά των γυναικών στα σχολικά προγράμματα όλων των βαθμίδων.


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ένταξη της βίας κατά των γυναικών στα σχολικά προγράμματα όλων των βαθμίδων.



Μάθημα πρώτο: Η θέση της γυναίκας (είναι στην κουζίνα)
Μάθημα δεύτερο: Η βία κάνει καλό στην υγεία
Μάθημα τρίτο: Σωστή τεχνική χαστουκιού, εργαστήρια και ασκήσεις με εθελόντριες
κλπ κλπ κλπ


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

Και κάτι που είδα και παρεξήγησα (για να μη λέμε ότι μόνο οι δικοί μας δημοσιογράφοι τα κάνουν σαλάτα). Τίτλος:
_Man stabbed in eye with stiletto_
Και φαντάζομαι κι εγώ μαφιόζικη κατάσταση, με τον δράστη να τραβάει μαχαίρι κλπκλπ. Αμ, δε!
_A woman has appeared in court charged with wounding after a man was stabbed through the eye with a stiletto heel. _


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> _A woman has appeared in court charged with wounding after a man was stabbed through the eye with a stiletto heel. _



Αυτό, αν δεν είναι αστικός μύθος, θα έπρεπε να είναι! (Μου άρεσε τόσο πολύ η ατάκα στο άλλο νήμα, που την επαναλαμβάνω... :) )

Μα αυτό ξεπερνάει τη φαντασία και του πιο αιμοβόρου μαφιόζου.


Προσθήκη: «charged with wounding after a man was stabbed through the eye». Αγγλικά υψηλού επιπέδου!


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Προσθήκη: «charged with wounding after a man was stabbed through the eye». Αγγλικά υψηλού επιπέδου!



 Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι πιάσανε δουλειά στα ΜΜΕ οι μαθητές δημοσιογραφίας που ήξερα. 
Αλλά σκεφτόμουν ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει τίτλο 
_Man stabbed in eye with heel_
που είναι λιγότερα γράμματα, κινεί την περιέργεια (γιατί να σε μαχαιρώσουν με μαχαίρι δεν είναι νεοτερισμός), περιγράφει την είδηση κλπ κλπ


----------



## Zazula (Feb 11, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε απλά να είναι και "eyes over heels".


----------



## Katerina_A (Feb 11, 2010)

*British fashion icon Alexander McQueen commits suicide*

British fashion designer Alexander McQueen has been found dead after taking his own life.

The 40-year-old committed suicide just three years after his close friend, Isabella Blow - who plucked him from obscurity and helped him become a star - killed herself.

A source at McQueen’s office this afternoon confirmed his death, saying: ‘It is a tragic loss. We are not making a comment at this time out of respect for the McQueen family.’

His death comes just days before the start of London Fashion Week and weeks before he was due to unveil his new collection at Paris Fashion Week on March 9.

Από την Mail Online


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2010)

Katerina_A said:


> The 40-year-old committed suicide just three years after his close friend, Isabella Blow - who plucked him from obscurity and helped him become a star - killed herself.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isabella_Blow
Depressed over her waning celebrity status and her cancer diagnosis, Blow began telling friends that she was suicidal. In 2006, Blow attempted suicide with an overdose of sleeping pills. *Later that year, Blow again attempted suicide by jumping from the Hammersmith Flyover, which resulted in her breaking both ankles.

In 2007, Blow made several more suicide attempts by driving her car into the rear of a truck, by attempting to obtain horse tranquilizers, by drowning in a lake and by overdosing while on a beach in India.*

On May 6, 2007, during a weekend house party at Hilles, where the guests included Treacy and his life partner, Stefan Bartlett, Blow announced that she was going shopping. Instead, she was later discovered collapsed on a bathroom floor by her sister Lavinia and was taken to Gloucestershire Royal Hospital, where Blow told the doctor she had drunk the weedkiller Paraquat. Blow died at the hospital the following day.

Blow's death was initially reported as being caused by ovarian cancer, however, a coroner later ruled the death a suicide. In the inquest, Blow's sister, Lavinia Verney, stated that after she discovered her sister had ingested the poison, Blow had told her: "I'm worried that I haven't taken enough."

After her death, Detmar Blow confirmed that his wife suffered from depression and had once declared, "I can't beat it".

Καταπλακώθηκα!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 12, 2010)

Μετά την απόφαση του βρετανικού εφετείου, να απορρίψει το αίτημα του υπουργείου εξωτερικών και να δημοσιοποιηθούν οι πληροφορίες τις οποίες η ΣΙΑ απέστειλε στη βρετανική αντικατασκοπεία αναφορικά με την ανάκριση και το βασανισμό Βρετανού κρατουμένου στο Μαρόκο και το Γκουαντανάμο με τη συμμετοχή πρακτόρων της χώρας του,
οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες εξέφρασαν τη «βαθιά τους απογοήτευση» για την απόφαση της βρετανικής δικαιοσύνης να επιτρέψει την δημοσιοποίηση λεπτομερειών των ανακρίσεων (ιν. γκρ.)
Γιατί να (μην) το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 12, 2010)

Τα ορθογραφικά κοστίζουν...

The general manager of the Chilean mint has been dismissed after thousands of coins were issued with the name of the country spelt wrongly.

The 50-peso coins - worth about 10 cents (6p) - were issued in 2008, but no-one noticed the mistake until late last year. 
Instead of C-H-I-L-E, the coins had C-H-I-I-E stamped on them.
BBC


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καταπλακώθηκα!



Εσύ καταπλακώθηκες, εγώ σκεφτόμουν όσο το διάβαζα ότι ήταν εφτάψυχη. 
Ανακεφαλαιώνω:

1. Blow attempted suicide with an overdose of sleeping pills.
2. Later that year, Blow again attempted suicide by jumping from the Hammersmith Flyover
3. In 2007, Blow made several more suicide attempts by driving her car into the rear of a truck,
4. by attempting to obtain horse tranquilizers
5. by drowning in a lake 
6. and by overdosing while on a beach in India
7. Blow told the doctor she had drunk the weedkiller Paraquat. Blow died at the hospital the following day.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 12, 2010)

Μπα, είναι γενικό θέμα σοβαρότητας... :)
In the United States, suicide is the ninth leading cause of death. About twice as many women attempt suicide as men, but out of roughly 31,000 successful suicides in 1996, about four fifths were by men.
Columbia Encyclopedia


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Τα περισσότερα μηνύματα για την οικονομική κρίση μεταφέρθηκαν στο νήμα:
Τα της κρίσης (ό,τι περνάει από την κρησάρα μας).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα περισσότερα μηνύματα για την οικονομική κρίση μεταφέρθηκαν στο νήμα:
> Τα της κρίσης (ό,τι περνάει από την κρησάρα μας).


Μας ξεμάγεψες, δηλαδή η κρίση δεν θα είναι εφήμερη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ευτυχώς!*:)

*Πιστοποιητικό ISO απέκτησε η νομαρχία Θεσσαλονίκης*
(απο την Ελευθεροτυπία):

Έγγραφο πιστοποίησης ΙSO 9001 παραδόθηκε το πρωί στο νομάρχη Θεσσαλονίκης, Παναγιώτη Ψωμιάδη. Στο εξής, οι υπηρεσίες της νομαρχιακής αυτοδιοίκησης Θεσσαλονίκης θα τηρούν την αξιόπιστη διαδικασία σύμφωνα με τα στάνταρτς και τις προδιαγραφές που ορίζει η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Ήδη από τις 8.30' το πρωί ξεκίνησε το σεμινάριο για τους υπαλλήλους των υπηρεσιών, σχετικά με την εφαρμογή των διαδικασιών που προβλέπονται από την πιστοποίηση της Νομαρχίας κατά ISO 9001.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Έτσι θα μπορεί πλέον η νομαρχία να επιδεικνύει περήφανα την ποιοτική αυτή πιστοποίηση, όπως και ο Ιάπων ιχθυοχονδρέμπορος της φωτογραφίας στη Wikipedia.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό του ISO 9001, στην επιγραφή της νομαρχίας θα προστεθεί η υποσημείωση: 
*Caution: may contain nuts! *
Κι εδώ ο νομάρχης εξηγεί την προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

_Την απόφαση να διαλυθεί το εξωκοινοβουλευτικό ακροδεξιό Εργατικό Κόμμα της Τσεχίας έλαβε το Ανώτατο Συνταγματικό Δικαστήριο της χώρας, καταδικάζοντας τον ακραίο χαρακτήρα του, το «οποίο απειλεί τη Δημοκρατία, έχοντας διασυνδέσεις και με τον τσέχικο νεοναζιστικό χώρο»._

http://tvxs.gr/news/κόσμος/διάλυση-...-αποφάσισε-το-ανώτατο-συνταγματικό-δικαστήριο


----------



## kapa18 (Feb 19, 2010)

Μια πολύ διασκεδαστική λίστα της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη με μέτρα που θα μπορούσαν να επιβληθούν για τη βελτίωση των οικονομικών της χώρας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2010)

Τη χρυσή αρκούδα άρκτο στην 60η Μπερλινάλε κέρδισε η ταινία Bal (Μέλι) του Τούρκου σκηνοθέτη Semih Kaplanoğlu.

(Αρκούδες και μέλι... :))


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> η ταινία Bal (Μέλι)
> (Αρκούδες και μέλι... :))





> where it won the *coverted* Golden Bear award


μυστική επιχείρηση αυτά τα βραβεία :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 21, 2010)

Νέος προορισμός πολιτικού τουρισμού και προσκυνήματος: Ο Μητσοτάκης ετοιμάζει τον τάφο του στην εξαίσια θέση Αργουλιδές Χανίων "περίπου ένα χιλιόμετρο ευθεία από τους τάφους των Βενιζέλων, και συχνά ανεβαίνουν εκεί περιπατητές για να αγναντέψουν το ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Κρητικό Πέλαγος".


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Νέος προορισμός πολιτικού τουρισμού και προσκυνήματος: Ο Μητσοτάκης ετοιμάζει τον τάφο του στην εξαίσια θέση Αργουλιδές Χανίων "περίπου ένα χιλιόμετρο ευθεία από τους τάφους των Βενιζέλων, και συχνά ανεβαίνουν εκεί περιπατητές για να αγναντέψουν το ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Κρητικό Πέλαγος".


 
Κρίμα! Κι ήταν ωραία βίγλα για αγνάντεμα... 
Μου άρεσε και ο τίτλος: "Δεν με τρομάζει ο θάνατος".
Τον Θάνατο τον ρώτησε κανείς μήπως τρομάζει εκείνος; 
Άλλες κακοήθεις απορίες:
Πόσες τουαλέτες είπαμε πως θα 'χει εκεί;
6 στρέμματα πάρκινγκ τι το θέλει, λαϊκό προσκύνημα περιμένει;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 23, 2010)

Υπό κράτηση τέθηκαν πρώην αρχηγοί της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας και του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, κατηγορούμενοι για συνωμοσία, με το κωδικό όνομα «Βαριοπούλα», που φέρεται ότι είχε στόχο να υπονομεύσει την κυβέρνηση Ερντογάν και να προκαλέσει στρατιωτικό πραξικόπημα.

[...]

Προηγούμενα δημοσιεύματα του τουρκικού τύπου ανέφεραν ότι ο στρατός συνωμοτούσε για να προκαλέσει ελληνικά μαχητικά αεροπλάνα ώστε να καταρρίψουν κάποιο τουρκικό στρατιωτικό αεροσκάφος, ενώ σχεδίαζε να τοποθετήσει βόμβες σε τεμένη και μουσεία στην Κωνσταντινούπολη με στόχο να προκαλέσει χάος.

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.kosmos&id=134758


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2010)

Η Μαριάν είναι, από τον 19ο αιώνα έως και σήμερα, η προσωποποίηση, το σύμβολο της Γαλλικής Δημοκρατίας. Είναι επίσης, πάντοτε, μια όμορφη γυναίκα, που επιλέγεται «με καθαρά γαλλικά κριτήρια», όπως λένε. Μύτη γαλλική, λεπτά χαρακτηριστικά και «ύφος αγέρωχο». Ως εδώ, ωραία. Φέτος, όμως, ο πρόεδρος Νικολά Σαρκοζί αποφάσισε να την επιστρατεύσει σε μία διαφημιστική εκστρατεία του για να τονίσει πόσο σημαντικό είναι το δάνειο των 32 δισ. ευρώ που θα πάρει η Γαλλία για να ενισχύσει τις επενδύσεις και την ανάπτυξη. Στην αφίσα, που τοιχοκολλήθηκε και αναρτήθηκε παντού, η Μαριάν παρουσιάζεται έγκυος. Το κείμενο που συνοδεύει τη διαφήμιση γράφει: «Η Γαλλία επενδύει στο μέλλον». Έξαλλες έγιναν με αυτό οι φεμινίστριες! Λένε πως η Μαριάν, «το σύμβολό μας», παρουσιάζεται ως «μία γυναίκα που είναι άξια μόνο για να φέρνει στον κόσμο παιδιά, ενώ ο άνδρας, πανίσχυρος πάντα, είναι αυτός που θα φέρνει το χρήμα». Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο!... 
http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=135044

Πες τα, Χρηστόστομε! Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό, σε ειδησάριο για δάνειο 32 δισ., το πρόβλημα του άλλου να είναι η έγκυος Μαριάν. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς, που τη δική μας την κατάντησαν έτσι;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 23, 2010)

Το αστείο είναι που μετά απ' όλη αυτή τη βρόμα από τον γερμανικό τύπο, οι δικοί μας εδώ άρχισαν να ξαναζεσταίνουν το ζήτημα των γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων πολέμου! Γιατί όχι, λέω εγώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2010)

Φυσικά, είναι εντελώς συμπτωματικό ότι ανακοινώθηκε αυτές τις ημέρες η συγχώνευση Ολυμπιακής-Aegean (η Aegean είναι ήδη στρατηγικός εταίρος της Lufthansa).


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί όχι, λέω εγώ;


'Cause you might then see Victory giving you the finger.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, είναι εντελώς συμπτωματικό ότι ανακοινώθηκε αυτές τις ημέρες η συγχώνευση Ολυμπιακής-Aegean (η Aegean είναι ήδη στρατηγικός εταίρος της Lufthansa).



Το διάβασα κι εγώ αυτό Doctor και μού ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι.

Νίκελ, εγώ πάλι λέω να την φωνάξουμε να αναμετρηθεί με την άλλη Νίκη. Ελλάδα - Γερμανία: 1-0.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 23, 2010)

Στο ρόλο της καινοτομίας στη μεταρρύθμιση της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης αναφέρθηκε στην ομιλία του ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης, υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη: «Στόχος μας είναι, μέσα από την καινοτομία και τις νέες τεχνολογίες να αλλάξουμε την κουλτούρα του μάνατζμεντ τόσο στα Σώματα Ασφαλείας όσο και στη Δημόσια Διοίκηση. Να κάνουμε την καινοτομία ένα κοινό αγαθό στην υπηρεσία του πολίτη» ανέφερεwww.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1109627&lngDtrID=252.
Στο μεταξύ όμως φροντίστε να πιάνετε κανέναν ληστή παραπάνω, να βρείτε μερικούς από τους εξαφανισμένους εγκληματίες που έφυγαν με άδεια από τη φυλακή και ποτέ δεν επέστρεψαν, να μη σας ξεφεύγουν μέσα από τα χέρια σας κακοποιοί στους σποραδικούς ελέγχους και τουλάχιστον να μην στέλνετε στα θυμαράκια αθώους περαστικούς στις επιχειρήσεις σας κατά του εγκλήματος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, είναι εντελώς συμπτωματικό ότι ανακοινώθηκε αυτές τις ημέρες η συγχώνευση Ολυμπιακής-Aegean (η Aegean είναι ήδη στρατηγικός εταίρος της Lufthansa).



H πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι τελικά τα κατάφερε ο κος Βασιλάκης να γίνει αφεντικό της ΟΑ, που ήταν αυτο που ήθελε ο όμιλός τoυ από την ίδρυση της Aegean.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2010)

Έλληνες χάκερ, στα όπλα!

Συμβαίνουν και στη Λετονία


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Μ' αρέσει το σημερινό debunking του Σαραντάκου όσον αφορά τα "δάχτυλα" και τις "νίκες" που συζητούσαμε παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Ο πάτος της ηλεκτρονικής δημοσιογραφίας μπορεί πάντα να έχει μεγαλύτερο βάθος απ' όσο φανταζόμαστε.

Από το ίδιο νήμα του Σαραντάκου πληροφορήθηκα για κάποια επιστολή του ΙΝ.ΚΑ. (λένε — εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα ΙΝ.ΚΑ. να λέει) που καταφθάνει στα ηλεταχυδρομεία, αλλά, όπως μας δείχνει κι ο γκούγκλης, ήδη αναδημοσιεύεται σε «σοβαρούς» (και ακόμα λιγότερο «σοβαρούς») ιστότοπους. Θαυμάστε εδώ, για παράδειγμα, ελληνικά, ειρμό σκέψης, ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα (πού είναι ο μπόγιας;). Αντί να το καυτηριάσουν, να το σατιρίσουν, να καγχάσουν, να το πετάξουν στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης, το δημοσιεύουν αβασάνιστα (δείτε και Ζούγκλα), ίσως επειδή κάτι σ' αυτή την ανοησία ταίριαξε στην ταραγμένη τους σκέψη.

Δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά! Έχω αρχίσει πια και φρικάρω με τα πράγματα που λέγονται αυτές τις μέρες, ακόμα και από επίσημα χείλη.


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2010)

Ολκωτή σάλπιγξ και άλλα τέτοια από το Ωδείο Αθηνών.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2010)

Ο Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ επιτέθηκε σφοδρά εναντίον του Έλτον Τζον για τη δήλωσή του πως ο Ιησούς ήταν ομοφυλόφιλος, με εκφράσεις χριστιανικότατες:
"εφιαλτική, εμετική, χυδαία και βάναυσα αποκρουστική δήλωση", "αισχρότητες και διαστροφές". Αλλά το ωραίο είναι ότι επικαλείται τον Λομπρόζο για τους 'αρρενοθήλεις', και λέει:

Ο αρρενοθήλης κέκτηται τον δυναμισμό του άρρενος και την μοχθηρίαν του θήλεος, δεν έχει ουδεμίαν ηθική αναστολή και ουδέν μεταφυσικό ιδεώδες

Πήρε η μπάλα και τα μοχθηρά θήλεα... Μιλάμε για μεγάλο θρησκευτικό ηγέτη!

Αλλά και ο Καλαβρύτων, αφού αποκάλεσε τον τραγουδιστή "κατακάθι της κολάσεως" και (συν)ευχήθηκε, ακολουθώντας σ' αυτό τα ανάλογα αφηγήματα της Διαθήκης, "να σαπίσει το στόμα του", είπε:

τι θα εκάναμε π.χ. αν κάποιος έθιγε την τιμή και την υπόληψη του πατέρα μας ή της μάνας μας; Θα παραμέναμε σιωπηλοί, αν έλεγε τον πατέρα μας π..... ή τη μητέρα μας π......, τις γνωστές αισχρές λέξεις, που δεν μου επιτρέπεται ούτε να τις γράψω; Ακόμη και εγκλήματα έχουν σημειωθεί σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις. Είναι τα εγκλήματα τιμής, συχνά κατά το παρελθόν στην ανθρώπινη κοινωνία, τότε που οι άνθρωποι έλεγαν, ότι «η τιμή, τιμή δεν έχει και χαράς τον που την έχει!»

Κάλεσε δηλαδή εμμέσως σε διάπραξη εγκλήματος τιμής, κατά τα πρότυπα των φετφάδων των αλλοπίστων ιμάμηδων.

Υ.Γ.: "και χαρά σ' τον που την έχει", υποθέτω πως είναι η ορθή γραφή.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 1, 2010)

Σκανδαλώδη αδιαφορία επί τέσσερα χρόνια στην υπόθεση του πλάσματος αίματος, καταγγέλλουν η υπουργός Υγείας, Μαριλίζα Ξενογιαννακοπούλου και η υφυπουργός, Φώφη Γεννηματά.

«Πρόκειται για μια υπόθεση όπου οι επιπτώσεις είναι οικονομικές και κοινωνικές, καθώς η χώρα μας αποστέλλει στην Ολλανδία πλάσμα για κλασματοποίηση, χωρίς όμως να παράγει την πολύτιμη λευκωματίνη, την οποία τελικά εισάγει πληρώνοντας ακριβά, ενώ επιπλέον ξοδεύει σημαντικά ποσά για την αποθήκευση του πλάσματος στην ολλανδική εταιρεία», αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή του το υπουργείο Υγείας. 

«Το πλάσμα το οποίο προέρχεται από χιλιάδες αιμοδότες μένει αναξιοποίητο, αναδεικνύοντας επιπροσθέτως ένα μεγάλο ηθικό ζήτημα απέναντι τους», προστίθεται στην ανακοίνωση.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1111560&lngDtrID=244


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2010)

*55 χρόνια από την πρώτη επανδρωμένη εκτόξευση πυραύλου*






Ήταν ένα από τα μυστικά υπερόπλα του Χίτλερ, το Bachem Ba 349 Natter (_οχιά_). Ο ξύλινος επανδρωμένος πύραυλος θα πετούσε με πλήρωμα έναν όχι ιδιαίτερα εκπαιδευμένο πιλότο. Δουλειά του πιλότου θα ήταν να πλησιάσει το εχθρικό βομβαρδιστικό, να εκτοξεύσει τις ρουκέτες που θα είχε μαζί του (μια θα αρκούσε να καταρρίψει ένα αεροπλάνο), και να επιστρέψει στη γη με αλεξίπτωτο. Με αλεξίπτωτο θα έπεφτε και ο κινητήρας για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί.

Την 1η Μαρτίου 1945 έγινε η πρώτη και μοναδική επανδρωμένη δοκιμή, που κατέληξε στον τραγικό θάνατο του πιλότου, Λόταρ Ζίμπερ. (Σχετικό άρθρο, με φωτογραφικό υλικό, στο περιοδικό Spiegel, στα γερμανικά.)


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> «Πρόκειται για μια υπόθεση όπου οι επιπτώσεις είναι οικονομικές και κοινωνικές, καθώς η χώρα μας αποστέλλει στην Ολλανδία πλάσμα για κλασματοποίηση, χωρίς όμως να παράγει την πολύτιμη λευκωματίνη, την οποία τελικά εισάγει πληρώνοντας ακριβά, ενώ επιπλέον ξοδεύει σημαντικά ποσά για την αποθήκευση του πλάσματος στην ολλανδική εταιρεία», αναφέρει σε ανακοίνωσή του το υπουργείο Υγείας.



Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από αυτό το κομμάτι. 
Δηλαδή:
στέλνει η Ελλάδα στο εξωτερικό πλάσμα για κλασματοποίηση
Η Ελλάδα ξοδεύει ποσά για την αποθήκευση του πλάσματος στο εξωτερικό. 
και:
Δεν παράγει η Ελλάδα λευκωματίνη- Η Ελλάδα εισάγει λευκωματίνη

Πως συνδέονται αυτές οι προτάσεις μεταξύ τους; Δεν έχω ιδέα. Και όχι, δεν εννοώ ότι θα είχα ιδέα αν ήξερα τι είναι η λευκωματίνη και η κλασματοποίηση, αλλά και έτσι να ήταν, θα έπρεπε το άρθρο να μου τα εξηγεί σα να μην τα ξέρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 1, 2010)

Η Ελλάδα λαμβάνει αίμα από δότες κλπ, αλλά πριν το στείλει στην Ολλανδία για κλασματοποίηση, πρέπει να το ελέγξει για ιούς. Επειδή δεν το κάνει αυτό, το πλάσμα πηγαίνει ανεκμετάλλευτο και καταλήγουμε να κάνουμε και εισαγωγή λευκωματίνης.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Από το στόμα του και στου Θεού τ' αυτί ή Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει;

"Έκκληση στην Ελλάδα για τερματισμό του εξοπλιστικού ανταγωνισμού, προς όφελος της ευημερίας των λαών των δύο χωρών, κάνει διά της «Ε» ο πρωθυπουργός της Τουρκίας Ταγίπ Ερντογάν. Ο Τούρκος πρωθυπουργός δέχτηκε για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία ομάδα Ελληνοκυπρίων και Τουρκοκυπρίων δημοσιογράφων, κατά την οποία μίλησε για τις ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις και το Κυπριακό. Η συνάντηση έγινε το Σάββατο στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, ήταν προγραμματισμένη για 40 λεπτά, και κράτησε μιάμιση ώρα. Ο Ταγίπ Ερντογάν αναφέρθηκε με θερμά λόγια στον Ελληνα πρωθυπουργό Γιώργο Παπανδρέου και είπε πως έχει προσδοκίες από την επικείμενη επίσκεψή του στην Ελλάδα."
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.politikh&id=137020


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2010)

Ας μην περιμένουμε να συγκινηθούν Γάλλοι, Γερμανοί και Αμερικάνοι και να πάψουν τις πιέσεις, πάντως...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> "Έκκληση στην Ελλάδα για τερματισμό του εξοπλιστικού ανταγωνισμού, προς όφελος της ευημερίας των λαών των δύο χωρών, κάνει διά της «Ε» ο πρωθυπουργός της Τουρκίας Ταγίπ Ερντογάν..


Τον πληροφόρησε κανεἰς ότι οι αναγνώστες της "Ε" είναι χαϊβάνια ή έχει λόγους να θεωρεί την "Ε" καλό δίαυλο επιρροής;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ας μην περιμένουμε να συγκινηθούν Γάλλοι, Γερμανοί και Αμερικάνοι και να πάψουν τις πιέσεις, πάντως...



Όχι, αλλά ασφαλέστατα είναι θετική εξέλιξη. Εμείς χτίζουμε το μέλλον μας (ακόμα και με τα εμπόδια που μας βάζουν οι άλλοι). Δες π.χ. ο σπόρος που φύτεψε και πότισε η Μερκούρη για τα μάρμαρα πού έφτασε σήμερα. ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τον πληροφόρησε κανεἰς ότι οι αναγνώστες της "Ε" είναι χαϊβάνια ή έχει λόγους να θεωρεί την "Ε" καλό δίαυλο επιρροής;


Αν παραβλέψουμε για μια στιγμή την υπόθεση για το αϊκιού των αναγνωστών της «Ε» (διατύπωση η οποία θα παρερμηνευτεί, ιδίως με τη χρήση του ρήματος «πληροφόρησε»), αν με ρωτήσεις τι θα ήθελε ο _ίδιος_ ο Ερντογάν, εγώ θα επιμείνω ρομαντικά (αλλά ενδεχομένως και με επιχειρήματα), ότι θα ήθελε να σημειωθεί πρόοδος σ' αυτόν τον τομέα. Μόνο οι ηλίθιοι (και οι χώρες που εξάγουν όπλα) πιστεύουν ότι οι επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμούς είναι προτεραιότητα στις σημερινές περιστάσεις. Ο Ερντογάν έχει περισσότερους λόγους από εμάς να ξεδοντιάσει τους στρατιωτικούς. Αλλά και λιγότερες πιθανότητες να το πετύχει. Εμείς δεχόμαστε σχετικές πιέσεις κυρίως απ' έξω, αυτός από παντού. Ας ξεκινήσει πάντως η καλλιέργεια αυτής της ρομαντικής προοπτικής κι από τις δύο πλευρές, κακό δεν κάνει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν παραβλέψουμε για μια στιγμή την υπόθεση για το αϊκιού των αναγνωστών της «Ε» (διατύπωση η οποία θα παρερμηνευτεί, ιδίως με τη χρήση του ρήματος «πληροφόρησε»),


Αλλά και να μην το παραβλέψουμε, σημαίνει μήπως ότι η πληροφορία της πηγής ή του συμβούλου είναι σωστή; Και μάλιστα για κάτι που υποτίθεται ότι οι ντόπιοι, στους οποίους απευθύνομαι, το ξέρουν σαν την παλάμη τους ότι δεν είναι έτσι;


> αν με ρωτήσεις τι θα ήθελε ο _ίδιος_ ο Ερντογάν, εγώ θα επιμείνω ρομαντικά (αλλά ενδεχομένως και με επιχειρήματα), ότι θα ήθελε να σημειωθεί πρόοδος σ' αυτόν τον τομέα.


Πότε αποκήρυξε το casus belli εναντίον μας και δεν το θυμάμαι; (Σωστότερα, πόσες φορές το επανέλαβε ως πρωθυπουργός;) Αυτό είναι κλίμα... αποκλιμάκωσης;



> Μόνο οι ηλίθιοι (και οι χώρες που εξάγουν όπλα) πιστεύουν ότι οι επενδύσεις σε εξοπλισμούς είναι προτεραιότητα στις σημερινές περιστάσεις.


Επειδή αυτό είναι σωστό αλλά μου θυμίζει και το «συνάδελφε, είσαι με την ειρήνη ή με το ΝΑΤΟ;» μία μόνο παρατήρηση. Ποιος είναι ο μόνος πελάτης, έτσι που (τα) καταντήσαμε, των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά τα τελευταία χρόνια και τα πουλήσαμε πρώτα στους Γερμανούς και τώρα μόλις στους Άραβες με γερμανική συμμετοχή; Το πολεμικό ναυτικό της Ελλάδας. (Οι εφοπλιστές «μας» ναυπηγούν στην Ουκρανία, τη Ρουμανία, την Ιαπωνία, οπουδήποτε αλλού). Τρομάξαμε να κρατήσουμε τους εργάτες στα ναυπηγεία!


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ας βρεθούν οι κατάλληλες περιστάσεις, και όχι το casus belli αλλά και το belly dance θα ξεχάσουν οι Τούρκοι. Εδώ εμείς, μέσα σε πέντε μήνες (με καθυστέρηση τεσσάρων) έχουμε ξεχάσει τα ιερά και τα όσια του ελληνικού κράτους, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να καταπολεμήσουμε τη διαφθορά, απίθανα και απίστευτα πράγματα μπορεί να συμβούν πάνω στην ανάγκη μας (με την καλή έννοια).



> Ποιος είναι ο μόνος πελάτης, έτσι που (τα) καταντήσαμε, των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά τα τελευταία χρόνια;


Και τι θέλεις τώρα; Να κάνουμε κάνα πόλεμο για να αυξηθούν οι παραγγελίες τους;

(Πολύ αργά για σοβαρή συζήτηση...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και τι θέλεις τώρα; Να κάνουμε κάνα πόλεμο για να αυξηθούν οι παραγγελίες τους;


Α, μη μου βάζεις στο στόμα τα λόγια άλλου :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2010)

Υπερβολές! Δε χρειαζόμαστε εξοπλισμούς για υποθετικό ελληνοτουρκικό πόλεμο, μπορούμε να φαγωθούμε και με ό,τι έχει ο καθένας σπίτι του! Έτσι κι αλλιώς με την οικονομία θα επιστρέψουμε στο παρελθόν, ε, ένα παραπάνω.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αλλά και να μην το παραβλέψουμε, σημαίνει μήπως ότι η πληροφορία της πηγής ή του συμβούλου είναι σωστή; Και μάλιστα για κάτι που υποτίθεται ότι οι ντόπιοι, στους οποίους απευθύνομαι, το ξέρουν σαν την παλάμη τους ότι δεν είναι έτσι;



Όχι, μάλλον είναι συνωμοσία. Της Ελευθεροτυπίας, της ΕΡΤ, της ΝΕΤ και του αναπληρωτή Yπουργού Eξωτερικών που έκανε τον κόπο να απαντήσει.

Και σε άλλο κλίμα εντελώς και για να μην ποστάρω δεύτερο μήνυμα μια είδηση από την Αγγλία. Νεκρός βρέθηκε παρουσιαστής του BBC. Η αιτία; Ένα επικίνδυνο solo game.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, αλλά ασφαλέστατα είναι θετική εξέλιξη. Εμείς χτίζουμε το μέλλον μας (ακόμα και με τα εμπόδια που μας βάζουν οι άλλοι). Δες π.χ. ο σπόρος που φύτεψε και πότισε η Μερκούρη για τα μάρμαρα πού έφτασε σήμερα. ;)


Γύρισαν τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα στην Ελλάδα;



nickel said:


> Και τι θέλεις τώρα; Να κάνουμε κάνα πόλεμο για να αυξηθούν οι παραγγελίες τους;


Το θέμα είναι να ανοίξουν τα ναυπηγεία και στο εμπορικό ναυτικό, που τα περιφρονεί επιδεικτικά. 
Ο μόνος λόγος που κάθονταν οι Γερμανοί ως τώρα ήταν για να πιέζουν την Ελλάδα να αγοράζει υποβρύχια και να αναβαθμίζει φρεγάτες και άλλα υποβρύχια εκεί για να δουλεύει και η μητρική στη Γερμανία.

Και αφού ο Ερντογάν κόπτεται τόσο να σταματήσουν οι εξοπλισμοί, ας ξεκινήσει από κάπου αλλού, όχι από διαγγέλματα στην «Ε». Από διαβήματα στο ΥπΕξ, π.χ. Ή ας πει, βρε αδερφέ, ότι να, εμείς οι Τούρκοι δεν έχουμε κεκτημένα στο Αιγαίο. Ή ότι δεν υπάρχει καταπιεσμένη μειονότητα. Και άλλα τέτοια διάφορα. Και μετά, ας βγει να μας πει να μην αγοράζουμε όπλα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και αφού ο Ερντογάν κόπτεται τόσο να σταματήσουν οι εξοπλισμοί, ας ξεκινήσει από κάπου αλλού, όχι από διαγγέλματα στην «Ε». Από διαβήματα στο ΥπΕξ, π.χ. Ή ας πει, βρε αδερφέ, ότι να, εμείς οι Τούρκοι δεν έχουμε κεκτημένα στο Αιγαίο. Ή ότι δεν υπάρχει καταπιεσμένη μειονότητα. Και άλλα τέτοια διάφορα. Και μετά, ας βγει να μας πει να μην αγοράζουμε όπλα.



Τα μάρμαρα δεν γύρισαν, αλλά έτσι όπως πάει μπορεί και να γυρίσουν. Ο Ερντογάν μια καλή χειρονομία έκανε μετά τα όσα τράβηξε και τραβάει από τους στρατιωτικούς. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να δείχνουμε τόση δυσπιστία. Κανείς δεν είπε ότι ο δρόμος θα είναι στρωμένος με ρόδα. Προφανώς, η οποιαδήποτε μείωση των εξοπλισμών θα είναι διμερής.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2010)

Καλά, ο Μανώλης με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια. Φυσικά και χρειάζεται να είμαστε δύσπιστοι. Οι δηλώσεις στις ελληνικές εφημερίδες τσάμπα είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Η αλυσίδα κινηματογράφων Odeon ανακοίνωσε ότι αποφάσισε να μην προβάλει την ταινία Η Αλίκη στη Χώρα των Θαυμάτων του Τιμ Μπάρτον σε Βρετανία, Ιρλανδία και Ιταλία, αντιδρώντας σε σχέδια της Ντίσνεϊ να προβάλλεται λιγότερες εβδομάδες το φιλμ σε σινεμά, προκειμένου να κυκλοφορήσει γρηγορότερα σε DVD. 

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Odeon, η απόφαση της Ντίσνεϊ θα δημιουργήσει αρνητικό προηγούμενο, οδηγώντας σε αποφάσεις για προβολή ταινιών μόνο 12 εβδομάδες στα σινεμά, με την πιθανότητα να γίνει «καθεστώς», αναφέρει η εταιρεία.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1109633&lngDtrID=253

Υ.Γ. Μπορούν να πάψουν επιτέλους να τον λένε Μπάρτον;


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Μα υπάρχει πιο φρέσκια είδηση:
Η αλυσίδα κινηματογράφων Odeon άλλαξε την απόφασή της να μποϊκοτάρει την νέα ταινία Η Αλίκη στη Χώρα των Θαυμάτων του Τιμ Μπάρτον σε Βρετανία, Ιρλανδία και Ιταλία, μετά από συνομιλίες με την Ντίσνεϊ.

Η εταιρεία αντιδρούσε σε σχέδια της Ντίσνεϊ να προβάλλεται λιγότερες εβδομάδες το φιλμ σε σινεμά, προκειμένου να κυκλοφορήσει γρηγορότερα σε DVD.

Ο ίδιος ο Μπάρτον είχε δηλώσει ότι η απόφαση της Odeon είναι «ανησυχητική», προσθέτοντας ότι αισθάνεται «απαίσια».

Σήμερα οι ταινίες μπορούν να προβάλλονται στους κινηματογράφους μέχρι 17 εβδομάδες, η Ντίσνεϊ θέλει να μειώσει τον χρόνο αυτό σε 12, προκειμένου να μπορέσει να κυκλοφορήσει το DVD της ταινίας στις αρχές Μαΐου.

Το γεγονός προκάλεσε την αντίδραση της εταιρείας.​http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1110148

Και, τέλος πάντων, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού θα προβάλλεται η ταινία σε 3D;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL. Έτσι όπως τις έχει στη σειρά, η παλιότερη είναι πιο catchy...


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, ο Μανώλης με τα λόγια χτίζει ανώγια και κατώγια. Φυσικά και χρειάζεται να είμαστε δύσπιστοι. Οι δηλώσεις στις ελληνικές εφημερίδες τσάμπα είναι.


Ξανά: καλύτερα να γίνονται δηλώσεις για περιορισμό των εξοπλισμών παρά πολεμοχαρείς δηλώσεις. Να καλλιεργείται ένα θετικό κλίμα. Δικός μας στόχος θα πρέπει να είναι η εξασφάλιση των συνόρων μας με εγγυήσεις της Ε.Ε. Να πληρώσουν όλοι για τη φύλαξη των συνόρων της Ευρώπης. Και από την παράνομη είσοδο μεταναστών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, μάλλον είναι συνωμοσία.


Αυτό πού κολλάει; Παρακαλώ, μετά το tsioutsiou, να διαβάζεις τι λέω, όχι να κάνουν αυτόματα τσιουτσίου τα ματάκια :) 


> κάνει διά της «Ε»


Και από εκεί και το δικό μου σχόλιο, που αναφέρεται φυσικά στην *ειλικρίνεια *των δηλώσεων του Ερντογάν και στο "δια της "Ε", που έγραψε με καμάρι η ίδια η εφημερίδα για την αποκλειστικότητά της. 
Η δήλωση, είναι δεδομένο ότι υπήρξε!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και από εκεί και το δικό μου σχόλιο, που αναφέρεται φυσικά στην *ειλικρίνεια *των δηλώσεων του Ερντογάν και στο "δια της "Ε", που έγραψε με καμάρι η ίδια η εφημερίδα για την αποκλειστικότητά της.



Τότε την επόμενη φορά να του δώσουμε τον ορό της αλήθειας. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

_
*Σήμα SOS εκπέμπουν οι τάφοι της Βεργίνας*
Αμεσης συντήρησης χρήζουν οι βασιλικοί τάφοι της Βεργίνας, όπως προειδοποίησαν τα μέλη του Κεντρικού Αρχαιολογικού Συμβουλίου, καθώς οι φθορές που παρατηρούνται στο εσωτερικό τους είναι σημαντικές.

Βασικές αιτίες για τις φθορές στο εσωτερικό των τάφων υπήρξαν η παραμονή τους επί αιώνες σε ακατάλληλες συνθήκες καθώς και το βάρος των επιχώσεων μέσα σε αυτούς, ενώ στην περίπτωση του τάφου της Περσεφόνης αρνητικά συνετέλεσε και η δράση τυμβωρύχων.

Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν επειδή ουδέποτε υπήρξε συντήρησή τους από το 1977, που διενήργησε την ανασκαφή ο Μανόλης Ανδρόνικος."_

LOL και πάλι LOL. Γέλιο που έχω να ρίξω όταν βγουν οι φίλοι μας οι Σλαβομακεδόνες και πουν ότι αν τα είχαν αυτοί, τίποτα τέτοιο δεν θα είχε συμβεί!


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Βασικές αιτίες για τις φθορές στο εσωτερικό των τάφων υπήρξαν η παραμονή τους επί αιώνες σε ακατάλληλες συνθήκες



Θα έλεγα ότι επί αιώνες παρέμειναν σε εξαιρετικές συνθήκες, γι' αυτό τους βρήκαμε μια χαρά :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και, τέλος πάντων, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού θα προβάλλεται η ταινία σε 3D;


Κατ' αρχάς, εδώ: http://athinorama.gr/cinema/data/rooms/default.aspx?id=53
(Το είδα σήμερα που περνούσα απ' έξω)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι επί αιώνες παρέμειναν σε εξαιρετικές συνθήκες, γι' αυτό τους βρήκαμε μια χαρά :)



Δυστυχώς, η συντήρηση αρχαιοτήτων δεν είναι σαν τη μετάφραση. Θέλει επαγγελματίες, SBE.


----------



## crystal (Mar 4, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ούτε εγώ, πάντως. Εννοεί την υγρασία που μπορεί να αναπτύχθηκε στο εσωτερικό; Οι τάφοι βρίσκονται μέσα σε τούμπα, άρα θεωρητικά το περιβάλλον λειτουργούσε σαν προστατευτικό κουκούλι.
Αν δεν τους έχετε επισκεφθεί, πάντως, αξίζει τον κόπο. Η μοναδική παρέμβαση στο χώρο είναι ο φωτισμός κι ο επισκέπτης τούς βλέπει πανοραμικά, από μια ξύλινη πλατφόρμα που διασχίζει τα πλαϊνά από ύψος πέντε-έξι μέτρων. Υπέροχο θέαμα. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δυστυχώς, η συντήρηση αρχαιοτήτων δεν είναι σαν τη μετάφραση. Θέλει επαγγελματίες, SBE.


Αν κρίνω από τους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που βλέπω...
Όμως, επί της ουσίας έχεις να πεις κάτι; 
Εμένα δε μου φαίνεται λογική η φράση "η παραμονή τους επί αιώνες σε ακατάλληλες συνθήκες". Δεν τους ξέραμε τους τάφους πριν από αιώνες. Επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που είπα και πριν, αφού δεν έγιναν κατανοητά την πρώτη φορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν κρίνω από τους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές που βλέπω...


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. :)

Εκτός κι αν γίναμε ξαφνικά όλοι αρχαιολόγοι και συντηρητές αρχαιοτήτων. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να καταλάβεις. 'Οποια κι αν είναι η κατάσταση ενός έργου, χρειάζεται συντήρηση. Ειδικά αν είναι σε κακή κατάσταση. Από το 1977 που βρέθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα, δεν έγινε τίποτα για τη συντήρηση στο εσωτερικό τους. Απλά πράγματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εκτός κι αν γίναμε ξαφνικά όλοι αρχαιολόγοι και συντηρητές αρχαιοτήτων. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να καταλάβεις. 'Οποια κι αν είναι η κατάσταση ενός έργου, χρειάζεται συντήρηση. Ειδικά αν είναι σε κακή κατάσταση. Από το 1977 που βρέθηκαν μέχρι σήμερα, δεν έγινε τίποτα για τη συντήρηση στο εσωτερικό τους. Απλά πράγματα.



Θα με αναγκάσεις να επαναλάβω για τρίτη φορά ότι δεν έχω αντίρρηση με τη συντήρηση και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχει γίνει συντήρηση από το '77. Ωραία, τώρα το επανάλαβα, οπότε ελπίζω να συνεννοηθήκαμε. 
Αυτό που δε μου άρεσε ήταν που λέει ότι είναι χωρίς συντήρηση για αιώνες ή σε κακές συνθήκες για αιώνες. Μα πριν αιώνες δεν τα είχαμε ανακαλύψει, κι επομένως δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τα συντηρήσουμε. Επιπλέον, το φυσικό περιβάλλον τους βοήθησε στη συντήρησή τους. Αν δεν ήταν το ιδανικό περιβάλλον, δεν θα είχαν διατηρηθεί. 
Κατανοητό; Εντάξει΄'Η θα πρέπει να το πω και τέταρτη φορά;

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί από το 1977 τώρα θυμήθηκαν να φωνάξουν. Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει να κάνει με περικοπές στη χρηματοδότηση των πολιτιστικών και αρχαιολογικών δραστηριοτήτων.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Δεν είπε ότι είναι χωρίς συντήρηση αιώνες, αλλά ότι οι συνθήκες στις οποίες ήταν επί αιώνες δεν ήταν πολύ καλές. Μπορεί να το λένε τώρα πολύ απλά γιατί έφτασε ο κόμπος στο χτένι. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να υπάρχει ulterior motive.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2010)

Να οι υπεύθυνοι των δύο σεισμών (Αϊτής- Χιλής)
Family Flees Post-Quake Haiti for Chile, Only to Be Hit Again
Δηλώνει ο ένας:
"God is looking out for us," he said. "Our family didn't die in Haiti so they aren't going to die in Chile either."
Εγώ θα έλεγα, ας μην τους προσφέρουμε καταφύγιο στην Ελλάδα. 
Ή στην Ιαπωνία, ή στην Καλιφόρνια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> [Εγώ θα έλεγα, ας μην τους προσφέρουμε καταφύγιο στην Ελλάδα.


Αλλά η πτωχή πλην μεγαλόψυχος Ελλάς μπορεί να τους βάλει ένα εισιτηριάκι για το Βερολίνο.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2010)

Νάτα! "Ελέω παραγωγικότητας".

"Στην κατάργηση του 14ου μισθού στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αναμένεται να προχωρήσει από το ερχόμενο φθινόπωρο η κυβέρνηση, καθώς η απαίτηση της Κομισιόν για σύνδεση των αμοιβών με την παραγωγικότητα καθίσταται δεσμευτική.

Όπως αναφέρεται στο σχετικό ρεπορτάζ των Νέων του Σαββάτου, η πρώτη «καμπάνα» θα πέσει στις 15 Μαΐου, όταν πλέον θα αρχίσει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την κατάργηση του 14ου μισθού.

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα, κατά την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη των τεχνοκρατών της Κομισιόν, του ΔΝΤ και της ΕΚΤ στην Αθήνα, που προηγήθηκε εκείνης του επιτρόπου Όλι Ρεν, το θέμα του 14ου μισθού στον ιδιωτικό τομέα τέθηκε ευθέως, αλλά η ελληνική πλευρά αρνήθηκε να συζητήσει οποιοδήποτε μέτρο δεν αφορούσε καθαρά τη μείωση του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος στην τρέχουσα φάση. "

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1113535


----------



## Elsa (Mar 6, 2010)

Με την παραγωγικότητα ή με την ανταγωνιστικότητα εννοούν; Γιατί θα είμαστε πιο παραγωγικοί αν αμειβόμαστε λιγότερο; 
Ούτε η ανταγωνιστικότητα ενισχύεται βέβαια... Πάντα υπάρχουν χώρες που έχουν φτηνότερους εργάτες και υπαλλήλους ή χώρες διατεθειμένες να τους κάνουν φτηνότερους από μας. Στο τέλος, εμείς απλώς θα είμαστε φτωχότεροι και τα αφεντικά πλουσιότερα. Παλιός, καλός καπιταλισμός...

Συμπληρώνω:
Τώρα διάβασα από τα ΝΕΑ το παρακάτω και κατάλαβα τι εννοούν.
_Συγκεκριμένα, η αναφορά αυτή θα επισημαίνει-- σύμφωνα με κοινοτικές πηγές- ότι υπήρξε κατά το παρελθόν στην Ελλάδα πραγματική αύξηση των μισθών, σε επίπεδα πολύ υψηλότερα της παραγωγικότητας της ελληνικής οικονομίας με αυξήσεις πολύ υψηλότερες του μέσου όρου της ευρωζώνης. Πως η άνοδος αυτή του μέσου μισθού είναι καταστροφική για την ανταγωνιστικότητα των ελληνικών προϊόντων στο εξωτερικό. Θα σημειώνεται ακόμη πως με την ύφεση- κυρίως μάλιστα εάν αυτή συνεχιστεί μακροπρόθεσμα- θα επιδεινωθεί περαιτέρω η ανταγωνιστική θέση της ελληνικής οικονομίας._

Άρα, είμαστε ήδη αρκετά πλούσιοι και πρέπει να φτωχύνουμε λίγο για μην γίνουμε σνομπ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

Το ρεπορτάζ των Νέων εδώ. 



Elsa said:


> Πάντα υπάρχουν χώρες που έχουν φτηνότερους εργάτες και υπαλλήλους ή χώρες διατεθειμένες να τους κάνουν φτηνότερους από μας. Στο τέλος, εμείς απλώς θα είμαστε φτωχότεροι και τα αφεντικά πλουσιότερα. Παλιός, καλός καπιταλισμός...


Αν η αναζήτηση της ανταγωνιστικότητας περιορίζεται στη μείωση των απολαβών, προφανώς πρόκειται για παλιό αλλά όχι καλό καπιταλισμό. Ο καλός καπιταλισμός συνδυάζει πολλά μέτρα. Ήδη αναφέρεται και είναι στην ατζέντα η απελευθέρωση των απολύσεων (και ωραρίων κ.ά.), γενικώς η πιο ευέλικτη αγορά εργασίας. Σε καιρούς ανωμαλίας αναζητούνται και ανώμαλες λύσεις: αν η επιχείρηση χάσει μέσα σε λίγους μήνες τους μισούς της πελάτες, θέλει να μπορεί να διώξει τους μισούς της υπαλλήλους στο πλαίσιο του περιορισμού των εξόδων της. Αν δεν έχει αυτή την ευχέρεια, κλείνει ολόκληρη η επιχείρηση και βρίσκονται περισσότεροι στο δρόμο. Είτε η πρώτη είτε η δεύτερη «λύση» εφαρμοστεί, δημιουργεί υψηλή ανεργία, η οποία σε μια ελεύθερη αγορά, θα οδηγούσε σε χαμηλότερα μεροκάματα. Αν έχεις ελεύθερα κυμαινόμενο νόμισμα, ρίχνεις μια υποτίμηση και, αμέσως αμέσως, για τους ξένους γίνεσαι φτηνότερος — χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους τουρίστες.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλα μέτρα για να γίνεσαι πιο ανταγωνιστικός: ο επιχειρηματίας επενδύει σε τεχνολογία και καλύτερες μεθόδους διαχείρισης. Σε αυτό τον τομέα ο Έλληνας επιχειρηματίας δύσκολα θα ανταγωνιστεί τους δυτικούς, αλλά είναι απαραίτητο για να μη μας πάρουν όλες τις δουλειές οι γείτονες. Επίσης, αυτού του είδους η βελτίωση συνεπάγεται απολύσεις: οι μηχανές και οι τεχνικές αντικαθιστούν τους ανθρώπους.

Υπάρχουν και οι κρατικές πολιτικές βελτίωσης του ανταγωνισμού: η νομοθεσία, η φορολογία, τα κίνητρα, η πάταξη της διαφθοράς, οι υποδομές, ακόμα και το κυκλοφοριακό, η μόρφωση και η εξειδίκευση των εργαζομένων, τέτοια πράγματα.

Όλα αυτά είναι κλασικός καπιταλισμός, αλλά και κλασική οικονομική επιστήμη, κλασικά μαθηματικά. Οι χώρες που λειτουργούν χωρίς να λαμβάνουν υπόψιν τους το μαθηματικό κομμάτι της οικονομίας είναι καταδικασμένες να δυστυχούν και να ταΐζονται ιδεολογία στο τέλος. Εμείς ταϊζόμαστε τόσα χρόνια μεγάλα λόγια και μεγάλα λαμόγια, αφόρητη ανικανότητα και ιδεολογία, ακόμα κι από ανθρώπους που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν καλύτερα, και άλλα που βαριέμαι να απαριθμήσω γιατί συγχίζομαι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω τι κόλλημα έχουν οι λοιποί Ευρωπαίοι με τον 14ο μισθό. 
Το κράτος από την άλλη δεν το συμφέρει η κατάργηση αυτή στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, καθώς φορολογεί το εισόδημα αυτό, κι ίσως για κάποιες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων να είναι το όριο από τη μια φορολογική κατηγορία στην άλλη. 
Αλλά, αν καταργήσεις το δώρο στον δημόσιο τομέα, δέχεσαι πιέσεις να το καταργήσεις και στον ιδιωτικό, απλά πράγματα. 
Τώρα, αν οι εργαζόμενοι στην Ελλάδα παίρνουν μεγάλους μισθούς σε σχέση με την παραγωγικότητά τους, το ζήτημα αφορά μόνο τον εργοδότη τους. Το κράτος επιβάλλει κατώτατα όρια, από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα εργοδότη το τι παίρνεις.

Μετά μήπως θα καταργήσουν το εφάπαξ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Τσίμα στα Νέα (διαβάστε τον όλο, εκεί):

Για να ξεπεράσουμε την κατάρα του Σίσυφου, για να μη βρεθούμε και πάλι με τον βράχο στη ρίζα του βουνού έπειτα από τα χρόνια οικονομικής δυσπραγίας και κοινωνικής συμφοράς που έρχονται, θα πρέπει να εντοπίσουμε και να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη βασική αιτία που οδήγησε στις προηγούμενες αποτυχίες. Να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα γιατί πήγαν χαμένες οι θυσίες του 1985-87, γιατί η μεγάλη δημοσιονομική προσπάθεια της δεκαετίας του ΄90 ανακόπηκε μετά την ένταξη στο ευρώ και γιατί τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια το ελληνικό Δημόσιο δανείστηκε με πρωτοφανή ευκολία, με πρωτοφανώς χαμηλά επιτόκια, πρωτοφανώς μεγάλα ποσά και τα σπατάλησε σε πολιτικάντικες, πελατειακές, καταναλωτικές δαπάνες, με εσάνς διαφθοράς. Την απάντηση την ξέρουμε, ή την μισοξέρουμε, όλοι. Αν, λοιπόν, τα μέτρα που προχθές ανακοινώθηκαν συνοδευτούν με μια τεκτονική μεταβολή του πολιτικού συστήματος και του παραγωγικού μοντέλου, αν οδηγήσουν στην πολυσυζητημένη «μεταπολίτευση», τότε θα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κι αν ακούγονται σήμερα άδικα, θα αποδειχθούν δίκαια. Αν όχι, ο Σίσυφος θα κληθεί κάποια μέρα να κυλήσει ξανά, με ακόμη μεγαλύτερο κόστος, έναν ακόμη βαρύτερο βράχο. ​


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Διαβάζω προσεκτικότερα το άρθρο των Νέων και μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα, κι αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχουν βάση αυτά που λέγονται ότι είμαστε τα πειραματόζωα της ΕΕ και θα εφαρμοστούν και στους άλλους αυτά. 

Τα ίδια τα έχω ξανακούσει. από τον Μέιτζορ και τον Μπλαιρ. Ο Μέιτζορ μάλιστα είχε πει ότι πρέπει το ΗΒ να ανταγωνιστεί την Κίνα, τη Σρι Λάνκα κλπ. Δεν το πετύχανε 100%, το μόνο που καταφέρανε ήταν να δημιουργηθεί/ διευρυνθεί μια κοινωνική τάξη που η λέξη λουμπενπρολεταριάτο δεν την περιγράφει καν, και το χάσμα πλουσίων- φτωχών έχει μεγαλώσει και μεγαλώνει. 
Στην Ελλάδα που έχουμε ισχυρούς οικογενειακούς δεσμούς, ίσως δεν καταντήσουμε έτσι, αλλά φτάνουν οι οικογένειες;


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2010)

Η συζήτηση στη διεθνή της διάσταση είναι τεράστια και πολύ δύσκολη. Την αναβάλλω.

Θα προτιμήσω ένα απόσπασμα από το ωραίο κείμενο του πεζογράφου και μεταφραστή Ηλία Μαγκλίνη στην _Καθημερινή_:
Αυτή ίσως είναι μια από τις αιτίες που δεν έχουμε συνέχεια στις προσπάθειές μας: πατάμε στην κορυφή με δόσεις, τα επιτεύγματά μας μοιάζουν με παρενθέσεις. Είτε για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες πρόκειται είτε για το ποδοσφαιρικό Euro 2004, πάντα μετά μιλάμε για «χαμένες ευκαιρίες». Δεν μας αρέσει ο στίχος του Μιχάλη Γκανά «πάθος είναι η διάρκεια».


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζω προσεκτικότερα το άρθρο των Νέων και μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα, κι αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι έχουν βάση αυτά που λέγονται ότι είμαστε τα πειραματόζωα της ΕΕ και θα εφαρμοστούν και στους άλλους αυτά.



Μα τα εργατικά του ΗΒ είναι κατά πολύ χειρότερα από τα δικά μας, απ΄ όσο ξέρω. Και έχουν ήδη εφαρμοστεί σε χώρες εκτός ΕΕ, βλ. αυτές που άκουσαν το ΔΝΤ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα τα εργατικά του ΗΒ είναι κατά πολύ χειρότερα από τα δικά μας, απ΄ όσο ξέρω. Και έχουν ήδη εφαρμοστεί σε χώρες εκτός ΕΕ, βλ. αυτές που άκουσαν το ΔΝΤ.


 
Αν εννοείς το ότι δεν υπάρχουν ούτε αναγνωρίζονται συνδικάτα, με εξαίρεση κάποια άλλοτε παντοδύναμα κυρίως στον πρώην κρατικό τομέα, ναι. 
Κάποια πράγματα που είναι αυτονόητα εδώ, στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι, όπως π.χ. το να είναι ο εργοδότης συνεπής στις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις και να πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές κλπ. Από την άλλη εδώ για να σε απολύσουν χωρίς λόγο είναι πολύ δύσκολο, με αποτέλεσμα να σε βασανίζουν μέχρι να παραιτηθείς μόνος σου χωρίς απαιτήσεις. Έτσι βρίσκεσαι ξαφνικά σε μια κατάσταση πολύ δυσάρεστη που μπορεί να τραβήξει για καιρό, ενώ στην Ελλάδα απολύουν πιο εύκολα. 
Το θέμα δεν είναι όμως τα εργατικά, αλλά η νοοτροπία να γίνουμε ανταγωνιστικοί (σαν τις χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου) και οι κοινωνικές επιπτώσεις των μεταρρυθμίσεων. 
Στο ΗΒ υπάρχει ενα καλό σύστημα πρόνοιας, που φροντίζει ώστε το λουμπενπρολεταριάτο να μην κυκλοφορεί ρακένδυτο στους δρόμους και να ζητιανεύει ή να πεθαίνει από την πείνα. Είναι σαν το 19ο αιώνα, αλλά όχι ακριβώς. Στην Ελλάδα αυτό το ρόλο αναλαμβάνει η οικογένεια, αλλά για πόσο ακόμα;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν εννοείς το ότι δεν υπάρχουν ούτε αναγνωρίζονται συνδικάτα, με εξαίρεση κάποια άλλοτε παντοδύναμα κυρίως στον πρώην κρατικό τομέα, ναι.



Εννοώ πράγματα όπως ετήσια κανονική άδεια με πληρωμή (δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια) και κάποια άλλα τέτοια που στην Ελλάδα είναι αυτονόητα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Ετήσια άδεια με πληρωμή παίρνουν όλοι, πεντέξι βδομάδες. Ο εργοδότης έχει δικαίωμα όπως και στην Ελλάδα να σου ζητήσει να την πάρεις σπαστά ή όποτε τον βολεύει. Εκεί που υστερούν είναι στην άδεια μητρότητας. 
Επίσης το ωράριο επισήμως είναι 48 ώρες (μέχρι τόσο μπορεί να ζητήσει ο εργοδότης να εργάζεσαι χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένος να πάρει άλλο υπάλληλο), αν και στην πραγματικότητα οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις δουλεύουν 37.5, και κάποιοι κλάδοι 60-70-80 χωρίς να θεωρείται ότι πρέπει να αμείβεσαι παραπάνω ή να μετράνε για υπερωρίες. 
Επίσης ο εργοδότης δικαιούται να πληρώνει τις υπερωρίες στο μισό της κανονικής ώρας ή και στο τέταρτο. Οι πιο πολλοί το εφαρμόζουν. Δηλαδή είναι πιο φτηνό να σε πεθάνουν στις υπερωρίες παρά να προσλάβουν άλλον.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ετήσια άδεια με πληρωμή παίρνουν όλοι, πεντέξι βδομάδες.



Αυτό αν δεν απατώμαι είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη εξέλιξη. Πιο παλιά δεν ίσχυε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό αν δεν απατώμαι είναι σχετικά πρόσφατη εξέλιξη. Πιο παλιά δεν ίσχυε.


Είναι υπόθεση σε εξέλιξη.
Εγώ πάντως πριν δέκα χρόνια είχα 25 μέρες άδεια. Χωρίς να μετράνε οι αργίες. Και κάπου τόσο είχαν και πιο παλιά.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 8, 2010)

Από το χθεσινό Βηματοδότη:

Συνεργάτης μου ανακάλυψε μια θαυμάσια επιστολή καθηγητή της Μέσης Εκπαίδευσης προς την κυρία Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου . Ο εκπαιδευτικός ζητεί από την υπουργό Παιδείας να διοριστεί χωρίς ΑΣΕΠ και συμπληρώνει (διατηρώ την ορθογραφία για τους ιστορικούς του μέλλοντος): «Ελπίζω να μην με διαψεύσεται (sic) τις (sic) ελπίδες μου, και των παιδειών (sic) μου. Είναι κρίμα για τον αγώνα μας...». Τόσο κρίμα όσο δεν φαντάζεστε, αγαπητέ μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 8, 2010)

Πάλι καλά που δεν της ζήτησε να του πει τα νούμερα του ΛΟΤΤΟ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2010)

At least three Swedish newspapers on Wednesday published a cartoon depicting the Prophet Muhammad with the body of a dog after an alleged plot to murder the artist who created it was uncovered in Ireland.

The controversial drawing by Swedish artist Lars Vilks was printed in Stockholm papers Dagens Nyheter and Expressen and the Malmo daily Sydsvenska Dagbladet.

Sydsvenska Dagbladet said it printed the drawing as part of its news coverage of the alleged plot. Expressen said it printed it for its news value and to take a stance for the freedom of speech.

Dagens Nyheter said in an editorial that "Vilks doesn't stand alone in this conflict. A threat against him is, in the long term, also a threat against all Swedes."

Vilks has faced several death threats since the drawing was first printed by a Swedish newspaper in 2007, a year after separate cartoons of Muhammad in a Danish newspaper sparked furious protests in Muslim nations. Al-Qaida put a $100,000 bounty on his head.

Islamic law generally opposes any depiction of the prophet, even favorable, for fear it could lead to idolatry.
http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/62566


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2010)

Διαβάστε και φρίξτε!

*Τρομοκρατούν τους μάρτυρες*
Της ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑΣ ΔΑΜΑ

Δεν έφτανε ο τραυματισμός τους από ακροδεξιούς, ενώ διαδήλωναν ειρηνικά στην πλατεία Πανόρμου, τώρα στοχοποιούνται δημόσια για να τρομοκρατηθούν. Προσωπικά δεδομένα παθόντων και μαρτύρων, στοιχεία της δικογραφίας που αφορά τη σύλληψη 45 μελών ακροδεξιάς ομάδας, κατηγορούμενων για κακουργηματικές πράξεις, διέρρευσαν σε ιστοσελίδες και έντυπα, γνωστά για τις ακροδεξιές τους απόψεις, με αποτέλεσμα να στοχοποιηθούν οι 13 μάρτυρες κατηγορίας, οι οποίοι μετά τον ξυλοδαρμό τους τώρα απειλείται και η ζωή τους!

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=140066


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Διαβάστε και φρίξτε!


 
Διαβάζω και αναρωτιέμαι τι σόι προσωπικά στοιχεία είναι, γιατί αν είναι η δικογραφία, αυτή δεν αποτελεί δημόσιο στοιχείο; Και δεν είχαμε και στο παρελθόν παρόμοιες διαρροές σε ιστοσελίδες κλπ; Και δεν έγινε τίποτα τότε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζω και αναρωτιέμαι τι σόι προσωπικά στοιχεία είναι, γιατί αν είναι η δικογραφία, αυτή δεν αποτελεί δημόσιο στοιχείο;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ποινική διαδικασία προστατεύεται από σχετικό απόρρητο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, το ξαναδιάβασε κανείς προτού ανέβει; 


Ambrose said:


> Δεν έφτανε ο τραυματισμός τους από ακροδεξιούς, ενώ διαδήλωναν ειρηνικά στην πλατεία Πανόρμου, τώρα στοχοποιούνται δημόσια για να τρομοκρατηθούν. Προσωπικά δεδομένα παθόντων και μαρτύρων, στοιχεία της δικογραφίας που αφορά τη σύλληψη 45 μελών ακροδεξιάς ομάδας, κατηγορούμενων για κακουργηματικές πράξεις, διέρρευσαν σε ιστοσελίδες και έντυπα, γνωστά για τις ακροδεξιές τους απόψεις, με αποτέλεσμα να στοχοποιηθούν οι 13 μάρτυρες κατηγορίας, οι οποίοι μετά τον ξυλοδαρμό τους τώρα απειλείται και η ζωή τους!


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ποινική διαδικασία προστατεύεται από σχετικό απόρρητο.


Τα γράφει το άρθρο που λινκάρισε ο Ambrose:
Ο ίδιος [ο δικηγόρος] διευκρινίζει ότι «οι κατηγορούμενοι και οι συνήγοροί τους έχουν δικαίωμα να παίρνουν μια φορά το μήνα αντίγραφο της δικογραφίας, συνεπώς η διαρροή προέρχεται από τους ίδιους τους κατηγορουμένους». Κατά νόμο όμως, υπενθυμίζει, «η ανάκριση είναι μυστική και απαγορεύεται σε οποιονδήποτε να διαρρέει στοιχεία. Δεν επιτρέπεται ούτε στους ίδιους τους κατηγορούμενους να δίνουν στοιχεία σχετικά με την ταυτότητα του μάρτυρα ή το περιεχόμενο της κατάθεσής τους. Δεν είναι καθόλου συχνό φαινόμενο η δημοσιοποίηση στοιχείων των μαρτύρων. Μόνον ένα στόχο έχει αυτό, την τρομοκράτησή τους».

Για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα μαρτύρων που δημοσιοποιήθηκαν (φωτογραφίες, πολιτική δράση κ.ά.) απαντά πως «τα μοναδικά στοιχεία που δίνει ο μάρτυρας στον ανακριτή είναι ονοματεπώνυμο, διεύθυνση, επάγγελμα, ηλικία. Η δημοσιοποίηση προσωπικών δεδομένων σημαίνει ότι πραγματοποιήθηκε έρευνα και συστηματική παρακολούθηση των μαρτύρων, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται για την ασφάλειά τους. Είναι πραγματική η αίσθηση της απειλής και του κινδύνου που διατρέχουν".



Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, το ξαναδιάβασε κανείς προτού ανέβει; : οι οποίοι μετά τον ξυλοδαρμό τους τώρα απειλείται και η ζωή τους!


Εμένα μ' αρέσει αυτή η ελλειπτική σύνταξη. Παραλείπει το "βλέπουν να".


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2010)

Ακυρώθηκε η συναυλία της Dionne Warwick στο Μέγαρο επειδή είμαστε επικίνδυνη χώρα.

Σε ανακοίνωσή της η εταρεία αναφέρει: «Με έκπληξη και αγανάκτηση η εταιρεία μας, Ιntershow Productions, έλαβε ένα απλό email στις 14/03/ 2010, δηλαδή μόλις μια μέρα πριν από τη συναυλία κι ενώ έχουν προπωληθεί ήδη πάνω από 1.200 εισιτήρια, από τον μάνατζερ της Dionne Warwick, ότι η τραγουδίστρια δεν θα έρθει στην χώρα μας για τη συναυλία της 15/3 /2010, με πρόφαση ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, όπως αναφέρει στο email, ότι η χώρα μας θα βάλει σε κίνδυνο την ζωή της, λόγω των απεργιών και της δύσκολης κατάστασης που επικρατεί εδώ!!! (φρασεολογία που ακριβώς χρησιμοποίησε στο email του μάνατζερ της κυρίας Dionne Warwick).
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1116461&lngDtrID=253


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2010)

Ο μάνατζερ απλα βρήκε τη φράση που θα τον βγάλει από το συμβόλαιο με τις μικρότερες επιπτώσεις. 

Στο πρόγραμμά της  βλέπω ότι η επόμενη εμφάνιση είναι σε δυο βδομάδες στη Γερμανία, θα σκέφτηκε η γυναίκα που να χαζολογάω δυο βδομάδες στας Ευρώπας ή να πηγαινοέρχομαι, τώρα που δεν έχει πλέον Κονκόρντ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Αυτοί οι κάφροι οι Γάλλοι παίρνουν μόνο βισί μαζί τους στο γήπεδο; Γίνεται να κερδίζουν έτσι έναν τόσο σημαντικό αγώνα και να μην ανάβουν ούτε ένα βεγγαλικό;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 18, 2010)

Από τη χθεσινή Καθημερινή:

"Ολοι φαίνονται πως αγνοούν ότι η Ελλάδα μπήκε στην ευρωζώνη αν και δεν συγκέντρωνε τα κριτήρια που είχαν τεθεί, χάρη στα παραπλανητικά νούμερα που παρέθεσε και που οι Ευρωπαίοι «εταίροι» αποδέχτηκαν, αν και γνώριζαν ότι ήταν ψεύτικα. Αλλωστε δεν ήταν μόνο η Ελλάδα που παρέθεσε ψεύτικα στοιχεία... 

Δεν είναι όμως η πρώτη φορά που η Ελλάδα συγκεντρώνει τα φώτα μιας παγκόσμιας αρνητικής δημοσιότητας: Το 2004, λίγους μήνες πριν από τη διεξαγωγή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων στην Αθήνα, η «διεθνής κοινότητα» κρατούσε την ανάσα της αν θα μπορέσουν τελικά να είναι έτοιμες στην ώρα τους οι ολυμπιακές εγκαταστάσεις και υποδομές που ήταν απαραίτητες για να γίνουν οι Αγώνες. Τότε οι ελληνικές ευρεσιτεχνίες και πατέντες έδωσαν και πήραν, οι εργολάβοι χρέωσαν τα έργα πολύ παραπάνω «λόγω του κατεπείγοντος», θυσιάστηκαν και κάποιοι εργάτες, κυρίως ξένοι, και τελικά «τα καταφέραμε», είπαν. Μίλησαν για τους «επιτυχημένους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες της Αθήνας» και ξέχασαν ότι το πραγματικό κόστος των «έργων» ήταν 4-5 φορές περισσότερο από το αρχικά προϋπολογισθέν. Ξέχασαν ότι ο φάκελος με τον οποίο «κέρδισε» η Αθήνα τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του 2004 ήταν εντελώς διάτρητος, ότι ήταν γεμάτος ψεύτικα στοιχεία, ότι ήταν αναξιόπιστος. 

Ο σουηδικός λαός θεωρείται από τους πιο φιλειρηνικούς. Οταν όμως του τέθηκε το 1997 το δίλημμα αν θέλει να διεξαχθούν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες του 2004 στη Στοκχόλμη, η απάντηση δόθηκε με ένα μπαράζ βομβιστικών εκρήξεων σε αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις: το κύριο επιχείρημα των αντιτιθέμενων Σουηδών ήταν ότι οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες θα επιβάρυναν σοβαρά την οικονομία της χώρας τους και θα περιόριζαν τους πόρους που προορίζονταν για κοινωνικές δαπάνες. Ετσι, με χαμηλή βαθμολογία στο κριτήριο «λαϊκή αποδοχή», οι Σουηδοί απέτρεψαν τη διεξαγωγή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων στη χώρα τους. Μέχρι σήμερα αρνούνται να ενταχθούν στην ευρωζώνη. 

Στο Βερολίνο, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, η μη διεκδίκηση των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων τέθηκε ως όρος για τη συνεργασία στις δημοτικές εκλογές μεταξύ αριστερών και οικολογικών δυνάμεων. Μέχρι σήμερα, στο Βερολίνο, το ισχυρό αντι-ολυμπιακό κίνημα που αναπτύχθηκε απέτρεψε τη διεκδίκηση των περιζήτητων παγκοσμίως Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων..."


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν το άρθρο αναφέρεται στους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες ή την οικονομική κατάσταση και τα λογιστικά μαγειρέματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2010)

Σημερινός Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης στην Καθημερινή:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2010)

Μόλις άκουσα στο Mega για μια απάτη εκατομμυρίων με τα εκτός έδρας υπαλλήλων του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ, οι οποίοι μάζευαν αποδείξεις διοδίων πεταμένες κοντά στα διόδια, έπαιρναν και αποδείξεις από ξενοδοχεία της επαρχίας, πληρώνοντας μόνο το ΦΠΑ, και τα υπέβαλλαν στην υπηρεσία, και φυσικά αποζημιώνονταν, με αποτέλεσμα ο μισθός τους να πολλαπλασιάζεται. Η κομπίνα ήταν τέλεια οργανωμένη: υπήρχε ένα άτομο ονόματι Μπάμπης, επιφορτισμένο να πηγαίνει στα διόδια για να μαζεύει τις αποδείξεις και να τις παραδίδει στο κύκλωμα. (Ας μην αναφέρω και τη συμβολή του Ελληνάρα που πετάει την απόδειξη από το παράθυρο μόλις περάσει τα διόδια.)

Εκφράζεται η άποψη ότι ο καημένος ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος που δεν μπορεί να κρύψει τα εισοδήματά του είναι το θύμα όλων των φορολογικών μέτρων. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει μέσος δημόσιος υπάλληλος: υπάρχουν τα θύματα, υπάρχουν και αυτοί που έχουν στήσει γλέντι στην υγεία των κορόιδων. Ούτε η φοροδιαφυγή είναι προνόμιο των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών, φοροδιαφεύγουν και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και μάλιστα με χειρότερο τρόπο: μέσω της διαφθοράς και της είσπραξης χρημάτων που δεν δικαιούνται, μέσω δεύτερης δουλειάς που δεν δηλώνεται, μέσω ιδιαιτέρων μαθημάτων κλπ. κλπ. Ούτε θα μπορούσε να είναι αλλιώς: δεν είναι το DNA του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία διαφορετικό από αυτό του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου. Όπου μπορεί και όπως μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει τη λαδιά του.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας το προηγούμενο της Αλεξάνδρας, δεν φαίνεται σε κανεναν παράξενο το ότι σε όλες τις κομπίνες κλπ υπάρχει κάποιος ονόματι Μπάμπης; Μα τι εγκληματίες αυτοί οι Μπάμπηδες!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2010)

Δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι τον έλεγαν Μπάμπη. Μπορεί να είναι stage name. Όπως η κυρία Χρυσούλα του Βατοπεδίου, που τελικά δεν λεγόταν Χρυσούλα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι και σίγουρο ότι τον έλεγαν Μπάμπη. Μπορεί να είναι stage name. Όπως η κυρία Χρυσούλα του Βατοπεδίου, που τελικά δεν λεγόταν Χρυσούλα.


Και κάτω τα χέρια από το Μήτσο. Ο οποίος, ως γνωστόν, πάλι αυτός θα τα πληρώσει όλα. Καλημέρα. I'm back.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2010)

Ο σκηνοθέτης Μάικλ Μουρ, μετά την ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου για την υγεία στις ΗΠΑ:
To My Fellow Citizens, the Republicans:
Thanks to last night's vote, that child of yours who has had asthma since birth will now be covered after suffering for her first nine years as an American child with a pre-existing condition.
Thanks to last night's vote, that 23-year-old of yours who will be hit one day by a drunk driver and spend six months recovering in the hospital will now not go bankrupt because you will be able to keep him on your insurance policy.
Thanks to last night's vote, after your cancer returns for the third time -- racking up another $200,000 in costs to keep you alive -- your insurance company will have to commit a criminal act if they even think of dropping you from their rolls.
Yes, my Republican friends, even though you have opposed this health care bill, we've made sure it is going to cover you, too, in your time of need. I know you're upset right now. I know you probably think that if you did get wiped out by an illness, or thrown out of your home because of a medical bankruptcy, that you would somehow pull yourself up by your bootstraps and survive. I know that's a comforting story to tell yourself, and if John Wayne were still alive I'm sure he could make that into a movie for you.
But the reality is that these health insurance companies have only one mission: To take as much money from you as they can -- and then work like demons to deny you whatever coverage and help they can should you get sick.
So, when you find yourself suddenly broadsided by a life-threatening illness someday, perhaps you'll thank those pinko-socialist, Canadian-loving Democrats and independents for what they did Sunday evening.
If it's any consolation, the thieves who run the health insurance companies will still get to deny coverage to adults with pre-existing conditions for the next four years. They'll also get to cap an individual's annual health care reimbursements for the next four years. And if they break the pre-existing ban that was passed last night, they'll only be fined $100 a day! And, the best part? The law will require all citizens who aren't poor or old to write a check to a private insurance company. It's truly a banner day for these corporations.
So don't feel too bad. We're a long way from universal health care. Over 15 million Americans will still be uncovered -- and that means about 15,000 will still lose their lives each year because they won't be able to afford to see a doctor or get an operation. But another 30,000 will live. I hope that's ok with you.
If you don't mind, we're now going to get busy trying to improve upon this bill so that all Americans are covered and so the grubby health insurance companies will be put out of business -- because when it comes to helping the sick, no one should ever be allowed to ask the question, "How much money can we save by making this poor bastard suffer?"
Please, my Republican friends, if you can, take a quiet moment away from your AM radio and cable news network this morning and be happy for your country. We're doing better. And we're doing it for you, too.​http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/m...ves-too-open-letter-republicans-michael-moore


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2010)

To KCL έβγαλε σήμερα την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση για το τμήμα νεοελληνικών σπουδών:
King’s College London has today announced plans to enhance its Centre for Hellenic Studies by significantly broadening the scope of its activities to include for the first time teaching as well as research. 
...
The Department of Byzantine & Modern Greek Studies will thus be incorporated into the Centre for Hellenic Studies on 1 September 2010. Thereafter the Centre will assume the responsibilities of the Department for teaching and research, combined with a rich series of lectures, seminars and publications across the full range of Hellenic studies. 
...
In September 2011 the Centre for Hellenic Studies will launch its first new programme, the MA in Greek Tradition. This programme will allow students to study the Greek-speaking world from the second millennium BC to the present day and will draw on the exceptionally rich library resources held by King’s College London


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2010)

Τι ωραίος εύπιστος κόσμος, μπαμπά!

Όταν ο ευφυέστερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου επισκέφτηκε την Ελλάδα


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2010)

Ανάμεσα στην ατιμωρησία και την υπερβολική αυστηρότητα, αναρωτιέσαι τι είναι τελικά το καλύτερο:
Οι τρύπες της ασφάλτου...

ΟΙ ΛΑΚΚΟΥΒΕΣ. Σήμα κατατεθέν των ελληνικών δρόμων. Αλλά, σύμφωνα με πρόσφατο δημοσίευμα της «Γκάρντιαν», είναι «ο εφιάλτης και των Βρετανών οδηγών». Εκεί, βεβαίως, δεν ευθύνονται, όπως εδώ, η κακή κατασκευή, η κάκιστη -έως και ανύπαρκτη- συντήρηση, η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ, η ΕΥΔΑΠ, το Φυσικό Αέριο ή όποια άλλη υπηρεσία, κρατική και δημοτική, αποφασίσει να σκάψει μια τρύπα και να την κλείσει όπως όπως. Στην Αγγλία, οι 1,5 περίπου εκατομμύριο λακκούβες που υπάρχουν σήμερα στους δρόμους, οφείλονται κατά κύριο λόγο στις κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, ιδίως στα χιόνια, που διαβρώνουν την άσφαλτο και δημιουργούνται στη συνέχεια αυτές οι —πολλές φορές θανατηφόρες— τρύπες. Το «σκάσιμο» των δρόμων συμβαίνει, βέβαια, και σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Οι περισσότερες όμως, με πρώτες και καλύτερες τις σκανδιναβικές και ακολούθως τη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία, τις φτιάχνουν προτού γίνουν —όπως στην Ελλάδα— πηγάδια απύθμενα! Στη Γαλλία, μάλιστα, εάν αποδειχθεί ότι μια λακκούβα δεν διορθωθεί μέσα σε διάστημα 2 ημερών από τη στιγμή που θα γίνει έγγραφη καταγγελία ενός πολίτη, επιβάλλεται άμεσο πρόστιμο στον δήμο, με αφαίρεση ενός ποσού γύρω στα 200.000 ευρώ από τον ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό που του δίνει το κράτος. Εάν προκύψει δε και τραυματισμός πολίτη εξαιτίας της λακκούβας, ο δήμαρχος εκείνης της περιοχής δεν μπορεί να θέσει ξανά υποψηφιότητα και, βεβαίως, οδηγείται στο δικαστήριο για να υποστεί και τις συνέπειες του νόμου. Στη Σκανδιναβία, τέλος, είναι πολύ μεγάλες και οι αποζημιώσεις που επιδικάζουν τα δικαστήρια για ζημιές οι οποίες προκαλούνται στα αυτοκίνητα που πέφτουν μέσα σ' αυτές τις λακκούβες. ​Από τη σημερινή στήλη του Χ. Μιχαηλίδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2010)

Μια θλιβερή είδηση (Ελευθεροτυπία):

Ασκήθηκε σε βάρος του ποινική δίωξη
*Παύση καθηκόντων για υπάλληλο που κατηγορείται για απάτη*

Παύση καθηκόντων επεβλήθη σε πολιτικό υπάλληλο του Υπουργείου Προστασίας του Πολίτη, ο οποίος συνελήφθη χθες και κατηγορείται για απιστία, παράβαση καθήκοντος και απάτη.

Σύμφωνα με την Υπηρεσία Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων, ο υπάλληλος κρατούσε μέρος των χρημάτων που εισέπραττε από πολίτες για την έκδοση και ανανέωση αδειών αγοράς και κατοχής κυνηγετικών όπλων, με όφελος για τον ίδιο 4 έως και 14 ευρώ για κάθε περίπτωση. Το πρωί, οδηγήθηκε στον εισαγγελέα Βόλου, ο οποίος άσκησε σε βάρος του ποινική δίωξη.

Ο κατηγορούμενος είχε τιμηθεί το 1999, όταν ήταν φαντάρος, για ανδρεία. Είχε ακινητοποιήσει λεωφορειοπειρατή, ο οποίος είχε καταλάβει όχημα των ΚΤΕΛ Κιλκίς, κρατούσε χειροβομβίδα και απειλούσε τους επιβάτες. Για την πράξη είχε προσληφθεί στο Δημόσιο ως πολιτικός υπάλληλος, στο τότε Υπουργείο Δημόσιας Τάξης. ​
Πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνεται καν αυτό, δηλ. να παρακρατάς χρήματα για τα οποία προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο αποδεικτικό στοιχείο...


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στην Αγγλία, οι 1,5 περίπου εκατομμύριο λακκούβες που υπάρχουν σήμερα στους δρόμους, οφείλονται κατά κύριο λόγο στις κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, ιδίως στα χιόνια, που διαβρώνουν την άσφαλτο και δημιουργούνται στη συνέχεια αυτές οι —πολλές φορές θανατηφόρες— τρύπες.



Τώρα θα έλεγα καμιά κακιά κουβέντα, γιατι εδώ παραπερα υπήρχε μια λακούβα 30 πόντους βάθος και ένα μέτρο φάρδος, επί άλλο ένα μετρο. Η λακούβα αυτή υπήρχε από τότε που αποκτησα ιχ μέχρι πριν κανα χρόνο, σχεδόν δεκαετία δηλαδή, και ακόμα και σήμερα που περασα από κει εκανα ενστικτωδώς μανούβρα για να αποφύγω την πλεόν ανύπαρκτη λακούβα. 
Τώρα στη θεση της υπαρχει ενα κακοφτιαγμενο μπάλωμα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνεται καν αυτό, δηλ. να παρακρατάς χρήματα για τα οποία προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο αποδεικτικό στοιχείο...



Μήπως έβγαζε άδεια κατηγορίας Χ και έδινε άδεια κατηγορίας Υ ακριβότερη, και τσέπωνε τη διαφορά;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2010)

Από το in.gr:
Από την έρευνα προέκυψε ότι ο συλληφθείς, ο οποίος ήταν αρμόδιος για την παραλαβή και τον έλεγχο των δικαιολογητικών για την έκδοση και ανανέωση αδειών αγοράς και κατοχής κυνηγετικών όπλων παρακρατούσε μέρος των χρημάτων για τα προβλεπόμενα ένσημα με την πρόφαση αγοράς παραβόλων του Μετοχικού Ταμείου Στρατού (ΜΤΣ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Πραγματικά είναι εντελώς λεπτομέρεια μέσα σ' όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και τόσο χαρακτηριστικό, σχεδόν αντιπροσωπευτικό, της απαισιόδοξης θεώρησης των πραγμάτων, εκείνης που λέει «Δεν μας σώζει τίποτα!»:

...περιστατικό που μου αφηγήθηκε αγαπητός φίλος. Ήταν Σάββατο μεσημέρι και μαζί με τη γυναίκα του και τον μικρό γιο τους είχαν πάει στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Αρχαίας Αγοράς. Οι γονείς διάβαζαν, ο μικρός έπαιζε και ήταν όλα γαλήνια. Ώσπου την ειδυλλιακή ατμόσφαιρα συνέτριψε η παρουσία ευσώμου κυρίου, ο οποίος με όλη τη δύναμη των πνευμόνων του φυσούσε μια σφυρίχτρα, ανακράζων ενδιαμέσως των σφυριγμάτων: «Αουτ! Αουτ! Γκετ άουτ!». Ήταν ο φύλακας, που με όση λεπτότητα διέθετε ειδοποιούσε τους περιηγητές ότι σε είκοσι λεπτά ο αρχαιολογικός χώρος έπρεπε να κλείσει. Έδινε μάλλον την εντύπωση σωφρονιστικού υπαλλήλου, που ειδοποιεί τους κρατουμένους ότι η ώρα του προαυλισμού τους τελείωσε. Όμως οι τουρίστες, ατυχώς, δεν είχαν επαρκή γνώση της ελληνικής εμπειρίας, ώστε να εκτιμήσουν τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις της κατάστασης. «Τι είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος;» απορούσαν κάποιοι αθώοι Γάλλοι (κουτόφραγκοι). Ωστόσο, επειδή καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε ότι πάντα υπάρχουν χειρότερα, ήταν ευχής έργον ότι δεν τους φώναζε: «Γκετ άουτ, ρε!»
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_11/04/2010_397205​


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Αυτό το "Γκετ άουτ, ρε!" μου θύμισε ατάκα ενός παλιού γνωστού μου, αχώνευτου κομπλεξικού, που είπε σε μια γερμανίδα (live your _myth _in Greece), όταν τον παράτησε: "Χου ντου γιου θινκ γιου λιβ, μωρή!"


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 14, 2010)

Από την Ε. της Κυριακής που μας πέρασε:

"Αύριο το πρωί ο Αυγουστίνος Δημητρίου θα καθίσει στο εδώλιο του Τριμελούς Πλημμελειοδικείου Θεσσαλονίκης, κατηγορούμενος για τη συμμετοχή του στα επεισόδια που έγιναν γύρω από το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο κατά τον εορτασμό της 33ης επετείου του Πολυτεχνείου στις 17 Νοεμβρίου 2006. Ο κ. Δημητρίου κατηγορείται για «στάση», «διατάραξη κοινής ειρήνης», «διακεκριμένες φθορές», «απόπειρα πρόκλησης επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης» και «αντίσταση κατά της αρχής».

Ναι, δεν κάνετε λάθος. Πρόκειται για το ίδιο άτομο που είδαμε όλοι να ξυλοκοπείται βάναυσα από ομάδα αστυνομικών χωρίς στολή. Θυμίζουμε ότι η αρχική δικαιολογία της αστυνομίας ήταν ότι ο νέος σκόνταψε σε μια ζαρντινιέρα του ξενοδοχείου «ABC» και τραυματίστηκε. Ηρθαν όμως τα πλάνα από τα κανάλια για να αποκαλύψουν την αλήθεια. Για την υπόθεση αυτή, που έχει μείνει στη μνήμη όλων μας από την τηλεοπτική της απεικόνιση ως μια από τις πιο ακραίες περιπτώσεις αστυνομικής βίας εναντίον άοπλου και μεμονωμένου πολίτη, ο κ. Δημητρίου δικαιώθηκε μόλις πριν από δυο βδομάδες από το Διοικητικό Πρωτοδικείο Θεσσαλονίκης, το οποίο του επιδίκασε ποσό 300.000 ευρώ ως ηθική βλάβη.

[...]

Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο ο Αυγουστίνος Δημητρίου που θα καθίσει στο εδώλιο γι' αυτή την υπόθεση. Μια βδομάδα αργότερα, τη Δευτέρα 19 Απριλίου δικάζεται στο Γ' Τριμελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Θεσσαλονίκης ο καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών Δημήτριος Χασάπης, έπειτα από μήνυση που υπέβαλε εναντίον του ένας απ' τους πρωταγωνιστές της υπόθεσης, ο αρχιφύλακας Α.Α. Ο κ. Χασάπης την περίοδο εκείνη ήταν επίκουρος καθηγητής στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα του Αριστοτελείου και υπήρξε αυτόπτης μάρτυρας του δημόσιου βασανισμού του κρατουμένου φοιτητή. Οκτώ καθηγητές του Πανεπιστημίου -ανάμεσά τους και ο κ. Χασάπης- κατέθεσαν στις 20.11.2006 μηνυτήρια αναφορά στον εισαγγελέα πλημμελειοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης (βλ. την τρίτη σελίδα του «Ιού»), με την οποία ζητούσαν τη δικαστική διερεύνηση του επεισοδίου, δηλώνοντας ότι ήταν όλοι τους αυτόπτες μάρτυρες. 

Και τώρα βρίσκεται και ο κ. Χασάπης κατηγορούμενος, ακριβώς επειδή είχε τη δημοκρατική ευαισθησία να ζητήσει την επέμβαση του αρμόδιου εισαγγελέα για όσα απαράδεκτα συνέβησαν μπροστά στα μάτια του. Σύμφωνα με το κλητήριο θέσπισμα, ο κ. Χασάπης κατηγορείται «ως υπαίτιος του ότι την 17.11.2006 ισχυρίστηκε σε βάρος του εγκαλούντα Α.Α., αρχιφύλακα, που υπηρετεί στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ. (Υποδιεύθυνση Ασφαλείας Θεσσαλονίκης) και ο οποίος τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα βρισκόταν σε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία τήρησης μέτρων τάξης για τις εκδηλώσεις της επετείου της 17ης Νοεμβρίου (Πολυτεχνείου) ενώπιον του αστυνόμου Ν.Π., των συναδέλφων του αστυνομικών (Π.Μπ., Ι.Λ.) και άλλων τρίτων προσώπων, που παρευρίσκονταν στο χώρο έμπροσθεν του ξενοδοχείου ABC τα ακόλουθα επί λέξει ψευδή και συκοφαντικά περιστατικά (απευθυνόμενος στον εγκαλούντα): "σε είδα προσωπικά να είσαι μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια, να σπας με το πόδι σου πέτρες και μάρμαρα και να τα πετάς σε τζαμαρίες μέσα στο χώρο των πανεπιστημίων και να τις σπας [...] εσείς είσαστε οι κουκουλοφόροι που βάζετε φωτιές στα πανεπιστήμια, εσείς είσαστε οι υπαίτιοι των επεισοδίων"».


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2010)

*«Αμαρτία» κατά την ΔΙΣ η τέλεση της Θείας Λειτουργίας στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα*

Δεν κατάφερε τελικά να πείσει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο Ιερώνυμο και τα μέλη της Ιεράς Συνόδου ο μητροπολίτης Νικοπόλεως κ. Μελέτιος, ο οποίος εγκαλείται γιατί τελεί τη Θεία Λειτουργία στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα. Κατά την ΔΙΣ, τα νέα ελληνικά «απειλούν» την ...«ενότητα της Εκκλησίας».

Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, ο μητροπολίτης Νικοπόλεως κλήθηκε την Τετάρτη από την Ιερά Σύνοδο και επί δύο και πλέον ώρες έδινε εξηγήσεις.

«Κάνω το καθήκον μου. Έχω ευθύνη έναντι των πιστών οι οποίοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη Θεία Λειτουργία» είπε και κάλεσε τους ιεράρχες να του πουν ποιοι ιεροί κανόνες απαγορεύουν τη μετάφρασή της.

Υπέρ των θέσεων του Μητροπολίτη Νικοπόλεως τάχθηκε ο Μητροπολίτης Φθιώτιδος κ. Νικόλαος, ο οποίος δήλωσε ότι «πολλοί νέοι δεν προσέρχονται στη Λειτουργία επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη γλώσσα », ενώ στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος κινήθηκε με τις δηλώσεις του και ο Μητροπολίτης Δημητριάδος κ. Ιγνάτιος.

Τελικά, επικράτησε η άποψη των συντηρητικών και με ανακοίνωσή της η ΔΙΣ δήλωσε ότι «εμμένει στην παράδοση του γλωσσικού ιδιώματος του παραδεδομένου τρόπου τελέσεως της Θείας Λειτουργίας και των Ιερών Μυστηρίων. Οιαδήποτε μετάφραση λειτουργικών κειμένων μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στην ενότητα της Εκκλησίας».

Καλεί επίσης τους ιεράρχες που επιθυμούν να τελούν τη λειτουργία στα νέα ελληνικά να το πράττουν μόνον για ειδικούς λόγους και έπειτα από σχετική άδειά της. 

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=41&nid=1126223


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

*Μαθαίνουμε τα «νέα» τελευταίοι*
_Γιώργος Κύρτσος_
City Press (σήμερα)

Είναι η μοίρα των Ελλήνων φορολογουμένων να μαθαίνουν τα νέα που αφορούν στην κακοδιαχείριση που μας οδήγησε στο σημερινό δημοσιονομικό αδιέξοδο τελευταίοι.

Βρετανικό δικαστήριο καταδίκασε διευθυντή πολυεθνικής εταιρείας που προμηθεύει ιατρικό υλικό στα νοσοκομεία του ΕΣΥ σε πολυετή φυλάκιση και πρόστιμο εκατομμυρίων λιρών. Με βάση το σκεπτικό της απόφασης, η συγκεκριμένη πολυεθνική χρέωνε από 25% έως και 100% πάνω από τις τιμές που ισχύουν διεθνώς τα κρατικά νοσοκομεία της χώρας μας, δίνοντας τις ανάλογες μίζες στους Έλληνες αρμοδίους. Όπως τονίζεται χαρακτηριστικά, υπήρξε άδικη και καταχρηστική επιβάρυνση των Ελλήνων φορολογουμένων.​


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2010)

Χα-χα. Πάλι καλά που έχουμε τους Άγγλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Μαθαίνουμε τα «νέα» τελευταίοι*


Και πιο πολλές και ζουμερές λεπτομέρειες στο Έθνος, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πιο πολλές και ζουμερές λεπτομέρειες στο Έθνος, εδώ.


Τουλάχιστον τέτοιες υποθέσεις δίνουν απάντηση και στην ορθογράφηση του _ορθοπεδικός_ (εξοπλισμός κλπ): Έτσι, με έψιλον, για να παραπέμπει στις χειροπέδες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL (για το αμέσως αποπάνω).



Ambrose said:


> *«Αμαρτία» κατά την ΔΙΣ η τέλεση της Θείας Λειτουργίας στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα*
> 
> Δεν κατάφερε τελικά να πείσει τον Αρχιεπίσκοπο Ιερώνυμο και τα μέλη της Ιεράς Συνόδου ο μητροπολίτης Νικοπόλεως κ. Μελέτιος, ο οποίος εγκαλείται γιατί τελεί τη Θεία Λειτουργία στη νέα ελληνική γλώσσα. Κατά την ΔΙΣ, τα νέα ελληνικά «απειλούν» την ...«ενότητα της Εκκλησίας».
> http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=41&nid=1126223


Γράφει στα Νέα ότι είπε ο αρχιεπίσκοπος: «Πρέπει να πάμε σε ένα μεταβατικό στάδιο. Να υπάρχει το κείμενο το αρχικό και να υπάρχει απέναντι η απόδοση. Διότι δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι ακόμη. Ούτε έχουμε και το λεξιλόγιο ούτε έχουμε και την έμπνευση να βρούμε λέξεις οι οποίες θα αποδώσουν αυτό το βαθύ νόημα».

Ε, δεν είναι και Ντεριντά. Απλά πράγματα, απλά ειπωμένα, για απλούς ανθρώπους έγραψαν οι ευαγγελιστές. Δεν είναι καν τα κουζουλά και αλλοπαρμένα της Αποκάλυψης. Άλλο είναι το ζήτημα, το ξέρουμε: τότε έπρεπε να είναι απλά και καθημερινά και κατανοητά. Σήμερα (για να κρατήσουν την αίγλη τους) πρέπει να είναι στρυφνά, απόκοσμα, απόκρυφα. Εδώ δεν θέλουμε να στερηθούμε τη στοργική σκέπη της περισπωμένης...


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2010)

Προσοχή, Nickel, αμαρτάνεις! Πολύ ελαφρά παίρνεις μια υπόθεση για την οποία χύθηκε αίμα εδώ στην πόλη μας πριν από έναν αιώνα ακριβώς. Ξεχνάς τα πολύπλοκα και πολυεπίπεδα δογματικά προβλήματα που προκάλεσε όχι η λεκτική απόδοση αλλά η απλή στίξη τέτοιων ιερών κειμένων; 

Θα μας έπαιρνε πολύ να συζητήσουμε, λόγου χάρη, τις επιπτώσεις της μετάθεσης ενός κόμματος στη διαβεβαίωση του Κυρίου μας επί του σταυρού προς τον αγαθό ληστή: Ἀμήν λέγω σοι σήμερον μετ' ἐμοῦ ἔσῃ ἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ, όπου η θέση του κόμματος (μετά ή πριν το "σήμερον", δηλαδή “Αλήθεια σου λέω σήμερα, ότι θα είσαι μαζί μου στον Παράδεισο» ή «Αλήθεια σου λέω, από σήμερα κιόλας θα είσαι ...») δημιουργεί θέμα που ταλανίζει την Εκκλησία από την εποχή του αιρετικού Άρειου μέχρι τους σημερινούς Μάρτυρες του Ιεχωβά.

Αρκούμαι να σου θυμήσω το σπαρταριστά μπεντροβάτο επεισόδιο που διηγείται γλαφυρά ο Άγγελος Βλάχος στους _Τελευταίους γαληνότατους_ (σ. 164-171), του πώς ξεκίνησε μια ολόκληρη χριστολογική έριδα από τον Δημήτριο Λάμπης με εφορμή ένα ερωτηματικό που εκείνος πρόσθεσε στο περιθώριο ενός τετραβάγγελου, δίπλα στο χωρίο που λέει: ὁ Πατήρ μου μείζων μου ἐστίν. Χρειάστηκε ολόκληρη πατριαρχική σύνοδος για να επιβληθεί ομόνοια στην αυτοκρατορία!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 16, 2010)

Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν ν' ανοίξω νήμα για αυτό το ζήτημα, ειδικά μετά απ' αυτό εδώ. Φυσικά και το ζήτημα είναι τεράστιο και παρόλο που προσωπικά τη μετάφραση στη δημοτική την απεχθάνομαι και με ξενίζει, οφείλουμε να αναγνωρίσουμε κάποια βασικά πράγματα:

1. ο Ιησούς μιλούσε με πολύ απλά λόγια και παραβολές, ακριβώς για να μπορέσει να επικοινωνήσει με τις μάζες που δεν ήξεραν γράμματα.
2. "...όσα γράφτηκαν από πριν, γράφτηκαν από πριν για τη δική μας διδασκαλία, για να έχουμε την ελπίδα με την υπομονή και την παρηγοριά των γραφών" (Προς Ρωμαίους 15:4)

Καλώς ή κακώς, ο πολύς κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει τα αρχαία κείμενα και τις καθαρευουσιάνικες μεταφράσεις τους. Δεν είναι χρέος του διαμεσολαβητή να τα κάνει προσπελάσιμα, προκειμένου να εκπληρώσουν το στόχο τους;


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Το ενδιαφέρον της είδησης από την Independent δεν είναι η κτηνοβασία.

*Man admits having sex with horse and donkey*

A 66-year-old man pleaded guilty today to having sex with a horse and a donkey.

Joseph Squires appeared at Leicester Crown Court charged with buggery of a donkey between February 2 and February 5, 1999, and buggery of a horse between March 15 and 18, 2004.

He also faced charges of damaging property — relating to the two animals on the same dates.

Squires, whose address was previously given as Overpark Avenue, Leicester, was due to stand trial but pleaded guilty to all four counts at Leicester Crown Court today.

Defence counsel Amar Mehta told the court Squires had no previous convictions and was of previous good character.

Requesting he be released on bail, he said: "The defendant does not have a stable address although he says his daughter can provide an address." ​
«Does not have a stable address». Εδώ είναι όλη η μαγεία της είδησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

Αγνώστου διαμ-ονής, λοιπόν;


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> "The defendant does not have a stable address although he says his daughter can provide an address."
> [...]


 Well, his daughter should provide him a stable, not an address.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

daeman said:


> Well, his daughter should provide him a stable, not an address.


Well, when they say "He was released on bail", they probably mean "on a bale of hay". It's always good for a roll.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Well, when they say "He was released on bail", they probably mean "on a bale of hay". It's always good for a roll.


 
Yes, but oh, the fleas, the bloody fleas, not to mention the lost needles...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

Πολύ επίππονα όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

Δεν θα 'χαν τελειωμό αυτές οι ιστορίες καθημερινής τρέλας ή ελληνικής παράνοιας αν τις ανεβάζαμε όλες εδώ πέρα (σκέφτομαι να τους αφιερώσουμε νήμα καλύτερα), αλλά αυτή εδώ είναι πιο κοντά στα άμεσα ενδιαφέροντά μας:

*Μάστερ στην... ελληνική παράνοια*
Tου Κωνσταντινου Ζουλα / kathimerini. gr

Η ιστορία που θα διαβάσετε καταδεικνύει με καταπληκτικό τρόπο αυτό που στις παρέες μας ονομάζουμε «αθάνατη Ελλαδάρα». Αυτό δηλαδή που μας οδήγησε εδώ που είμαστε σήμερα. Νεαρά, υποψήφια για μάστερ από γνωστό κολέγιο της Αθήνας, παρέδωσε πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες τη διπλωματική της, η οποία από την πρώτη ανάγνωση των ειδικών διαπιστώθηκε ότι είναι όλη αντιγραμμένη από το Ιντερνετ. Ο διευθυντής του κολεγίου τη φώναξε και της είπε ότι «η “έρευνά” της δεν μπορεί να γίνει δεκτή» καθώς «ούτως ή άλλως θα απορριφθεί από το βρετανικό πανεπιστήμιο, με το οποίο συνεργαζόμαστε». Εκείνη αντέδρασε υπεραμυνόμενη της δήθεν αυθεντικότητας του κειμένου της, αλλά ο διευθυντής ήταν ανένδοτος, προσφέροντάς της απλώς την ευκαιρία να του παραδώσει άλλη διπλωματική εντός μηνός.

Τη συνέχεια δεν θα την πιστέψετε. Την επομένη ημέρα, στο γραφείο του διευθυντή έκαναν αίφνης την εμφάνισή τους τρεις γιγαντόσωμοι άνδρες με άγριες διαθέσεις, αξιώνοντας να γίνει άμεσα δεκτή από το κολέγιο η κοπιαρισμένη «έρευνα» της νεαράς. Χάρις στην παρέμβαση των ψυχραιμότερων απεφεύχθησαν τα χειρότερα -δηλαδή ο προπηλακισμός του διευθυντή- και μόνον όταν εκείνος επικαλέστηκε το επιχείρημα «ρε παιδιά, καταλάβετέ το, οι ξένοι δίνουν τα πτυχία μας και όχι εμείς» επείσθησαν να αποχωρήσουν.

Η συνέχεια ήταν ακόμη πιο απρόσμενη. Αφού αποχώρησαν οι γιγαντόσωμοι, στον διευθυντή τηλεφώνησε διάσημη λαϊκή αοιδός (!) η οποία ζήτησε ραντεβού μαζί του. Λίγο αργότερα, η τραγουδίστρια ήταν στο γραφείο του ζητώντας του «να κάνει κάτι, γιατί η νεαρά κουράστηκε πολύ να γράψει τη διπλωματική της και κυρίως γιατί θα στενοχωρηθεί ο μέλλων σύζυγός της».

Κάπου εκεί ελύθη το μυστήριο και των γιγαντόσωμων. Η νεαρά απεκαλύφθη ότι διατηρεί σχέση με επιχειρηματία νυχτερινού κέντρου της παραλίας, ο οποίος προφανώς έκρινε αυτονόητο να επιστρατεύσει όλα τα «μέσα» που διαθέτει για να πάρει εκείνη το μάστερ της...

Η νεαρά τούτες τις μέρες ξαναγράφει τη διπλωματική της, καθώς το κολέγιο δεν εκάμφθη από τις πιέσεις. Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος αν το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε στην περίπτωση που φοιτούσε σε κάποιο δημόσιο ίδρυμα. Οι υποψίες μου γίνονται μεγαλύτερες, καθώς ουκ ολίγες φορές έχω δει ακόμη και διακεκριμένους καθηγητές να διασκεδάζουν πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

Καλή ιδέα το νήμα της παράνοιας. Άλλο ένα, από τη σημερινή Αυγή:

*Ιδού: Γιατί φτάσαμε στην κατάρρευση*
Ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης: 17/04/2010

Του Σωτήρη Σωτηρόπουλου*

*Δύο παραδείγματα οικονομικών παροχών σε ένα χωριό της Πελοποννήσου, αποθέωση του πλέον ακραίου παραλογισμού!...
*
Κάθε μέρα ακούμε τα φοβερά και τρομερά γύρω από την οικονομική κατάρρευση της φιλτάτης πατρίδας, το ΔΝΤ, το σφίξιμο της ζώνης στον καθημερινό άνθρωπο, τις περικοπές, τις φοροεπιδρομές κ.λπ., κ.λπ. Και όλοι μάς έχουν ζαλίσει το κεφάλι με τα μεγάλα οικονομικά «ντοκουμέντα» (μόνο για τους μεγάλους καρχαρίες δεν ασχολούνται που διαφεύγουν), αλλά κανείς δεν μας λέει ποιος φταίει και πώς φτάσαμε εδώ... (εκτός μικροκομματικών κοκορομαχιών).

Εγώ θα αναφέρω δύο μόνο παραδείγματα του χωριού μου Λαμπεία - Δίβρη ορεινής Ηλείας (που μπορεί να μου πει κανείς ότι είναι κόκκος άμμου στον ωκεανό της αλόγιστης διασπάθισης του δημόσιου κορβανά), με τους κρατικοδίαιτους που δυστυχώς καθιέρωσε το «σοσιαλιστικό» ΠΑΣΟΚ και αντέγραψε και συνέχισε ακριβώς η «φιλελεύθερη» Ν.Δ., που κατάφεραν να εξαθλιώσουν ψυχές και συνειδήσεις από τον πλέον φτωχό πολίτη μέχρι τον πλουσιότερο και να διαλύσουν εντελώς τον κοινωνικό μας ιστό.

Αυτοί όμως οι ελάχιστοι κόκκοι κάνουν το σύνολο και από πολύ μικρά κρίνονται και τα μεγάλα. Και τα λέει αυτά ένας πολίτης που έβαλε πλάτη και πρόσφερε το παραγωγικότερο κομμάτι της ζωής του -ως πολιτικό πρόσωπο και ιδρυτικό στέλεχος του «σοσιαλιστικού» ΠΑΣΟΚ για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον. Αλλά δυστυχώς ατύχησα οικτρά. Όπως και άλλοι.

Έρμο ελληνικό κράτος, τι σου 'μελλε να πάθεις. Γι' αυτό μας πήρε και μας σήκωσε και γίναμε ρεζίλι των σκυλιών ανά τας Ευρώπας και βάλε... Ακούστε αυτά τα λίγα και κρατηθείτε.

1) Οι συμπολίτες μου γονείς των μαθητών, παίρνουν «επίδομα περιπάτου»!.. Οι Διβριώτες γονείς των μικρών μαθητών παίρνουν από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο ένα επίδομα 300 ευρώ για κάθε μαθητή για να μεταφέρουν, λέει, τα παιδιά τους μέσα στο χωριό, από το σπίτι τους στο σχολείο!!! Θεέ και Κύριε, 100 - 200 - 300 μέτρα μέχρι το Δημοτικό Σχολείο και πάει λέγοντας... Καλά, και πολύ σωστά, πληρώνει το κράτος για να μεταφέρουν τα παιδιά στα σχολεία από τα γύρω χωριά, αυτό δικαιολογείται. Αλλά να πληρώνονται οι γονείς για παιδιά από τις γειτονιές της Δίβρης, αυτό δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα. Τα καημένα τα παιδάκια κουράζονται να περπατήσουν λίγα μέτρα και πρέπει να πάνε εποχούμενα! Αντί να αφήσουν τα παιδιά τους να περπατήσουν και λίγο, πρώτα και κύρια για την καλή υγεία τους και την άσκησή τους, να παίξουν στον δρόμο και κανα χιονο-πετροπόλεμο... Ας φυλάξουν τις κούρσες σας για άλλες δουλειές, και ας μην παίρνουν το... «επίδομα περιπάτου» για την καθημερινή μπίρα σας...

Ε, ρε πού είναι οι εποχές που εμείς με ένα μέτρο χιόνι πηγαίναμε σχολείο ή άλλα ξυπόλυτα περπάταγαν 5-6 χιλιόμετρα νάρθουν στο Δημοτικό, ή τα άλλα του Γυμνασίου από τα γύρω χωριά της ορεινής Αρκαδίας, Αχαΐας, Ηλείας με χιόνια κι αγριοκαίρια περπάταγαν 4-5-6 ώρες για να μάθουν γράμματα και πρόκοψαν και μεγαλούργησαν. Μην προκαλούν, λοιπόν, γιατί θα πέσει φωτιά να μας κάψει...

2) Οι συμπολίτες μου πλούσιοι επιχειρηματίες παίρνουν «επίδομα αναξιοπαθούντων προβληματικών περιοχών»!... Το... «κοινωνικό κράτος» που ίδρυσε το ΠΑΣΟΚ και υιοθέτησε η Ν.Δ. κάθε χρόνο δίνει 600 ευρώ επίδομα στους λίγους πλούσιους (συγκριτικά) επιχειρηματίες του χωριού, που δηλώνουν εισόδημα κάτω των 3.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο (που επιβεβαιώνει και ο δήμαρχος!...), ενώ οι επιχειρήσεις τους κόβουν «μονέδα», έχουν πολυτελή αυτοκίνητα κ.λπ., κ.λπ... Μην προκαλούν, γιατί θα πέσουν κεραυνοί να μας κάψουν...

Αλλά εκείνοι οι κατ' εξοχήν υπεύθυνοι (πρωθυπουργοί, αρχηγοί αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και λοιποί «συμπαρομαρτούντες» που μας έφτασαν ώς εδώ), που κλαυθμηρίζουν και ζητάνε την ψυχή μας τώρα, μην προκαλούν, γιατί θα τους κάψουμε εμείς...

_* Ο Σωτήρης Σωτηρόπουλος είναι ιατρός, εκδότης του ιστορικού - λαογραφικού περιοδικού «Δίβρη», πρόεδρος της Κίνησης Πολιτών «Κοινωνική Ένωση Αναδημιουργίας»._​


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Κάτω τα χέρια από τη Δίβρη! Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δικαιολογήσω το δωράκι στους γονείς, φίλοι που δίδασκαν στη Δίβρη ανέφεραν ότι ένα πρόβλημα με τα παιδιά ήταν ότι οι γονείς τους τα έστελναν μετά το σχολείο να βοσκήσουν τα γίδια και τα παιδιά ήταν μια ζωή αδιάβαστα. Αν με το δωράκι των 300 ευρώ πείθονται οι γονείς να μορφώσουν τα παιδιά τους, τότε πιάνει τόπο. 
Όσο για τη φοιτήτρια με την αντιγραμμένη εργασία, όντως ελληνική πατέντα οι μπράβοι, αλλά το φαινόμενο διεθνές. Κάποιος μου είχε αναφέρει ότι έκοψε φοιτήτρια γιατί του πήγε εργασία αντιγραμμένη και την επόμενη χρονιά του ξαναπήγε την ίδια εργασία. Χωρίς αλλαγές.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2010)

SBE said:


> Κάτω τα χέρια από τη Δίβρη! Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δικαιολογήσω το δωράκι στους γονείς, φίλοι που δίδασκαν στη Δίβρη ανέφεραν ότι ένα πρόβλημα με τα παιδιά ήταν ότι οι γονείς τους τα έστελναν μετά το σχολείο να βοσκήσουν τα γίδια και τα παιδιά ήταν μια ζωή αδιάβαστα. Αν με το δωράκι των 300 ευρώ πείθονται οι γονείς να μορφώσουν τα παιδιά τους, τότε πιάνει τόπο. [...]


 
Με αυτή τη λογική, να ζητήσω κι εγώ 300 ευρώ το μήνα για να στέλνω τα παιδιά μου στο σχολείο; Ή για να μην τα βάζω να δουλεύουν μετά, αντί να διαβάζουν;  
300χ2=600. Να θυμηθώ να κάνω άλλα δυο παιδιά, ώστε να φτάσω στον βασικό μισθό...


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Δεν είπα ότι επικροτώ, αλλά δικαιολογώ με βάση τις συνθήκες της περιοχής. 
Αν έλεγαν να πληρώνουν όλους τους τσιγγάνους για να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους σχολείο, θα το δεχόσουν;


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Αν οι συνθήκες της περιοχής επιβάλλουν στους γονείς κόστος 300 ευρώ το μήνα (15 ευρώ τη μέρα, αν υπολογίσουμε 20 διδακτικές ημέρες μηνιαίως) για να στέλνουν καθημερινά τα παιδιά τους στο σχολείο, τότε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος ώστε να εξαλειφθούν οι αντίξοες αυτές συνθήκες, αφού μάλλον δεν θα συμφέρει οικονομικά να συνεχιστεί για πολύ καιρό η έκτακτη αυτή "ενίσχυση". 
Για να το συζητήσουμε σωστά*, όμως, με όλα τα δεδομένα, για τι είδους αντίξοες συνθήκες μιλάμε; 

*Θεωρητικά, γιατί στην πράξη... δες την υπογραφή μου.;)

Όσο για τα παιδιά των Ρομά, παρότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα έχει η αναφορά αυτή, όχι, δεν θα το δεχόμουν, όπως δεν θα δεχόμουν και κανέναν άλλο διαχωρισμό ή ειδική μεταχείριση, ευνοϊκή ή όχι, με *μοναδικό* *κριτήριο* ότι κάποιος ανήκει σε οποιαδήποτε εθνοτική ομάδα. Αν υπάρχουν αντικειμενικοί λόγοι που επιβάλλουν ιδιαίτερη μέριμνα (όπως ενίσχυση της γλωσσικής εκπαίδευσης για παιδιά που δεν έχουν μητρική τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται στη διδασκαλία, π.χ.), θεωρώ υποχρέωση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος να την παρέχει - κι αν αυτό δεν γίνει κεντρικά, ο ευσυνείδητος δάσκαλος κάτι μπορεί να κάνει. Για τα υπόλοιπα, ισοτιμία και ισονομία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Οι ειδικές συνθήκες είναι ότι η εκπαίδευση δεν είναι προτεραιότητα για τη συγκεκριμένη ομάδα, τη στιγμή που το παιδί τους μπορεί να βόσκει γίδια αντί να διαβάζει, και να φέρνει χρήματα στην οικογένεια. Πώς ακριβώς θα βελτιώσει το κράτος τις ειδικές συνθήκες; Προσφέροντας σκλάβους στους κτηνοτρόφους για να δουλεύουν στη θέση των παιδιών τους; Προφανώς χρειάζεται να τους προσφέρει κίνητρα, πιο ισχυρά από το "η παιδεία είναι καλό πράμα".


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2010)

Μια φοβερή ιστορία από την χθεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία.

«...Τέσσερα χρόνια έζησα «κρυμμένη» μες στο σπίτι... Είχα πάθει φοβία, μήπως με ανακαλύψει κάποιος από τα κυκλώματα των τράφικερς και με σκοτώσει. Για ενάμιση χρόνο, μάλιστα, μέχρι να «ξεχάσουν» κάπως το ότι αποτελώ απειλή, είχα καταφέρει να φέρω και την κόρη μου εδώ, γιατί φοβόμουν και για τη δική της σωματική ακεραιότητα, αν την άφηνα στη Λετονία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Άνθρωποι των σωμάτων ψωμίζονται ποικιλοτρόπως από το σύνολο του κυκλώματος της προστασίας - σωματεμπορίας. Αν μπει ποτέ εκεί μέσα ο άγγελος της κάθαρσης, θα βγει με κόκκινα μάτια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

*Να αποφύγουν οι άνθρωποι την επικοινωνία με εξωγήινους, «προειδοποιεί» ο Στ. Χόκινγκ.*

Το διάβασα στο in.gr, αλλά μετά αναζήτησα το αγγλικό — με εκνεύρισε η μετάφραση στο γόνατο.

*Don’t talk to aliens, warns Stephen Hawking*
THE aliens are out there and Earth had better watch out, at least according to Stephen Hawking. He has suggested that extraterrestrials are almost certain to exist — but that instead of seeking them out, humanity should be doing all it that can to avoid any contact.
[...]
He suggests that aliens might simply raid Earth for its resources and then move on: “We only have to look at ourselves to see how intelligent life might develop into something we wouldn’t want to meet. I imagine they might exist in massive ships, having used up all the resources from their home planet. Such advanced aliens would perhaps become nomads, looking to conquer and colonise whatever planets they can reach.” Περισσότερα στην Times του Λονδίνου.​Αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα: να αγχωθούμε μη μας την πέσουν οι εξωγήινοι για να μας πάρουν τους πόρους μας. Δώσαμε, δώσαμε!


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...] Αυτό μας έλειπε τώρα: να αγχωθούμε μη μας την πέσουν οι εξωγήινοι για να μας πάρουν τους πόρους μας. Δώσαμε, δώσαμε!


 
Και φάγαμε, φάγαμε, και ως λαός και ως είδος!


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2010)

Και δεν τον έκοβα τον Χόκινγκ για θαυμαστή του Ουέλς ή του Mars Attacks.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 26, 2010)

Η είδηση κάπως πιο παλιά, αλλά δεν έχει ακουστεί αρκετά. Εμπόριο οργάνων και παιδιών από την Αϊτή. Διαβάστε και φρίξτε!

(CNN) -- Trafficking of children and human organs is occurring in the aftermath of the earthquake that devastated parts of Haiti, killed more than 150,000 people, and left many children orphans, Haitian Prime Minister Jean-Max Bellerive said Wednesday.

"There is organ trafficking for children and other persons also, because they need all types of organs," Bellerive said in an exclusive interview with CNN's Christiane Amanpour"

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/01/27/haiti.earthquake.orphans/index.html


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2010)

Μα είχαν συλλάβει αμερικανούς ιεραπόστολους τον Ιανουάριο, οι οποίοι προσπάθησαν να περάσουν τα σύνορα με καμιά εικοσιπενταριά παιδιά, χωρίς να έχουν χαρτιά. Είχαν υποσχεθεί στους γονείς τους ότι θα τα πάνε σε καλά σχολεία στις ΗΠΑ. Σε συνέντευξη από τη φυλακή η αρχηγός των ιεραπόστολων είχε δηλώσει ότι ήταν όλοι καλά και προσεύχονταν για να τους βγάλει ο Κύριος από τη φυλακή. Ελπίζω ο κύριος να ακούσει σε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια. 
Αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν μεμονωμένο περιστατικό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

Αδικία, αδικία και πάλι αδικία! Κάποιοι συνάδελφοί της ξεσκίζονται στα ιδιαίτερα, αρκετοί απ' αυτούς μάλιστα με πάνω από 20 ευρώ την ώρα, και βρήκαν να συλλάβουν αυτή τη γυναικούλα που δεν έπληττε ούτε τον προϋπολογισμό των οικογενειών, ούτε τη δωρεάν εκπαίδευση; Αίσχος!
http://www.espressonews.gr/default.asp?pid=79&la=1&catid=1&artid=1192889&pg=1


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Μετά απ' αυτό, οι πρόσφατες δηλώσεις του μάνατζερ της Τζούλιας αποκτούν νέο νόημα...


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Μια ερώτηση για την "αναστατωμένη" τοπική κοινωνία: Θα φροντίσει επίσης ώστε να μην έρχονται σε επαφή με τα παιδιά και οι πελάτες τής εν λόγω κυρίας (κάποιοι εκ των οποίων είναι πατεράδες, το δίχως άλλο) ή όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε, οφείλεις να το κάνεις λιανά. Όσο κι αν παρακολουθούμε με ευλάβεια τις δηλώσεις της Τζούλιας και του μάνατζέρ της, η συγκεκριμένη μάς διέφυγε.


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Κάποια στιγμή δεν είχαν σκοτωθεί αυτές οι κυρίες μεταξύ τους όσον αφορά τη ιδιότητα και το ύψος της αμοιβής των;


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κάποια στιγμή δεν είχαν σκοτωθεί αυτές οι κυρίες μεταξύ τους όσον αφορά τη ιδιότητα και το ύψος της αμοιβής των;


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Και μ' αυτό πλέον καθιερώνεται και ο νεολογισμός "μηνύσιμος -η -ο".


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

*Μαζικός τάφος ανακαλύφθηκε στη Σερβία*

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1134886&lngDtrID=245

Ευτυχώς που εμείς στην Αγία Παρασκευή σπεύσαμε και μετονομάσαμε ένα τμήμα της οδού Σουλίου σε Ελληνοσερβικής Φιλίας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

"Συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις, όπως μείωση ενοικίων, δημοτικών τελών και λογαριασμών ΔΕΚΟ, *ρύθμιση των φορολογικών και ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και ρύθμιση των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών των επιχειρήσεων* και των νοικοκυριών, θέτει η Εθνική Συνομοσπονδία Ελληνικού Εμπορίου (ΕΣΕΕ), απαντώντας στο κάλεσμα της Λ.Κατσέλη για μείωση των τιμών στα είδη ευρείας κατανάλωσης."
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1134820&lngDtrID=244

Έτσι για να βλέπουμε πώς οι έμποροι δεν ...βγαίνουν, και πώς πρέπει για πολλοστή φορά να ρυθμιστούν τα χρέη τους στο Δημόσιο εν καιρώ κρίσης. Εγώ πάλι λέω να τα αφήσουν έτσι, να μειωθεί η κατανάλωση να δούμε τι έχει να γίνει.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Η ΕΣΕΕ κάνει λόγο και για τη ρύθμιση των χρεών *των νοικοκυριών*. Γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι λένε: Όλες οι προσπάθειες για σχετική νομοθετική ρύθμιση προσκρούουν εδώ και καιρό στο τείχος αντίδρασης από μέρους των τραπεζών. Και, αν δεν προχωρήσει αυτό το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα, η κατάσταση θα είναι πολύ απελπιστικότερη για πολύ περισσότερους.


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να γίνουν ρυθμίσεις στα χρέη των νοικοκυριών για να ενισχυθεί η ρευστότητα και να ανακουφιστεί η αγορά (κάτι που οι τράπεζες μπλόκαραν και με το περίφημο πακέτο των 28 δις που έμεινε αδιάθετο), όπως και να ενισχυθούν οι μικρές επιχειρήσεις. Τους καρχαρίες δεν αντέχω να τη γλιτώσουν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> "Συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις, όπως μείωση ενοικίων, δημοτικών τελών και λογαριασμών ΔΕΚΟ...


Απ' αυτά που αναφέρονται εδώ, πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι τα ενοίκια των καταστημάτων έχουν ξεφύγει εντελώς και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μειωθούν. Νομίζουν κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες καταστημάτων ότι έχουν μαγαζί στην Πέμπτη Λεωφόρο της Ν. Υόρκης, όχι στην Ερμού.
Και με τον γνωστό παραλογισμό που επικρατεί στον ελληνικό επιχειρηματικό εγκέφαλο, μερικοί εξακολουθούν να ζητάνε αυξήσεις από τους ενοικιαστές τους, με αποτέλεσμα να τους χάνουν και να τους μένει ξενοίκιαστο το μαγαζί. Έχω παράδειγμα εδώ στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, όπου βλέπω ένα μαγαζί να μένει ξενοίκιαστο για δεύτερο χρόνο τώρα· ο από 20ετίας ενοικιαστής του αναγκάστηκε να μεταφερθεί αλλού, όταν ο άτεγκτος ιδιοκτήτης επέμενε στις αρχές του 2009 να πάρει και πάλι αύξηση. Ομολογουμένως χαίρομαι λίγο. Σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι και το μεγαλύτερο βιβλιοχαρτοπωλείο της Αγ. Παρασκευής μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα μικρότερο μαγαζί δίπλα. Δεν ρώτησα τον λόγο, αλλά είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι δεν μπορούσαν πια να πληρώνουν το ενοίκιο του μεγάλου μαγαζιού. Ας μείνει ξενοίκιαστο λοιπόν, αφού ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν κατάλαβε ακόμα τι θα πει ύφεση.


----------



## Ambrose (May 10, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, το καταφέραμε και αυτό (η Ερμού να ανταγωνίζεται τη Ν. Υόρκη). Που μού θύμισε ένα άρθρο που διάβαζα χτες στη Real News για τις διαφορές στα ενοίκια που πληρώνει το δημόσιο και οι ιδιώτες (σ. 15):

http://www.realnews.gr/uploads/cover/realmoney.pdf


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> "Συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις, όπως μείωση ενοικίων, δημοτικών τελών και λογαριασμών ΔΕΚΟ, *ρύθμιση των φορολογικών και ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και ρύθμιση των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών των επιχειρήσεων* και των νοικοκυριών, θέτει η Εθνική Συνομοσπονδία Ελληνικού Εμπορίου (ΕΣΕΕ), απαντώντας στο κάλεσμα της Λ.Κατσέλη για μείωση των τιμών στα είδη ευρείας κατανάλωσης."


 
Καλημέρα. 
Εντάξει, να μειωθούν τα ενοίκια (που έχουν εκτοξευτεί), τα δημοτικά τέλη (που κάθε δήμαρχος ζητάει με φιρμάνι όσα του λείπουν), οι λογαριασμοί των ΔΕΚΟ (που τραβάν την ανηφόρα, ενώ οι αποδοχές μας την κατηφόρα), αλλά τις φορολογικές και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και τις υπόλοιπες οφειλές των εμπόρων (που δεν πλήρωναν) κι αυτές εμείς θα τις πληρώσουμε; Βρήκαμε ευκαιρία, τώρα που "λεφτά υπάρχουν";


----------



## Elsa (May 10, 2010)

daeman said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Εντάξει, να μειωθούν τα ενοίκια (που έχουν εκτοξευτεί), τα δημοτικά τέλη (που κάθε δήμαρχος ζητάει με φιρμάνι όσα του λείπουν), οι λογαριασμοί των ΔΕΚΟ (που τραβάν την ανηφόρα, ενώ οι αποδοχές μας την κατηφόρα), αλλά τις φορολογικές και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές και τις υπόλοιπες οφειλές των εμπόρων (που δεν πλήρωναν) κι αυτές εμείς θα τις πληρώσουμε; Βρήκαμε ευκαιρία, τώρα που "λεφτά υπάρχουν";



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μάλλον πρόκειται για καθαρό εκβιασμό: Ή μου "ρυθμίζεις" τις φορολογικές και ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ή απολύω τους μισούς εργαζόμενους. Να δω όμως, μετά τη ρύθμιση, αν θα τους κρατήσουν και με τι μισθό...


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

*Έλα, ντε;*

*«Πού κρύβετε τον Κώστα Καραμανλή;» αναρωτιέται η Handelsblatt

*





​Σκληρός ο τίτλος της Handelsblatt για τον Κ.Καραμανλή: «Ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός της χρεοκοπίας πάει για βουτιές»*Ντίσελντορφ*
Την στάση του τέως Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού μετά τις εκλογές επικρίνει σε σκληρούς τόνους η γερμανική οικονομική εφημερίδα Handelsblatt, που αναρωτιέται «πού κρύβεται ο Κώστας Καραμανλής».
«Ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός της χρεοκοπίας πάει για βουτιές» τιτλοφορεί η γερμανική οικονομική εφημερίδα Handelsblatt *κείμενό* της για τον Κώστα Καραμανλή που δημοσιεύεται την Τρίτη, και στο οποίο δεν περιγράφει τον Κ.Καραμανλή με τον γοητευτικότερο τρόπο: Ο τέως πρωθυπουργός «οδήγησε τη χώρα στο χείλος της καταστροφής και εξαφανίστηκε» γράφει, αναφέροντας πως έχει γίνει βουλευτής του «πίσω θρανίου».
Από τις εκλογές προ επτά μηνών, γράφει η εφημερίδα, ο προηγούμενος πρωθυπουργός δεν έχει λάβει ούτε μία φορά το λόγο στο Κοινοβούλιο. Κατά την ψήφιση του πακέτου στήριξης και των σκληρών μέτρων λιτότητας, ο Κ.Καραμανλής αρκείται στο να σηκώσει το χέρι του και να ψηφίσει όχι: «Ο άνθρωπος που οδήγησε τη χώρα στο χείλος της καταστροφής ψηφίζει εναντίον της βοήθειας δισεκατομμυρίων, με τα οποία ΕΕ και ΔΝΤ θέλουν να σώσουν τη χώρα» σημειώνει δηκτικά ο συντάκτης.
«Πού είναι; Τον κρύβετε;» βάζει η εφημερίδα τον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου να ρωτά τους βουλευτές της ΝΔ στο Κοινοβούλιο. 
Ήδη μετά τα πρώτα πέντε χρόνια στον πρωθυπουργικό θώκο, το αξίωμά του «αποτελούσε βάρος στον Κώστα Καραμανλή» γράφει η Handelsblatt. Tον τίτλο του «πιο αποτυχημένου πρωθυπουργού της μεταπολίτευσης» που του αποδίδουν μάλιστα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, η εφημερίδα΄τον θεωρεί επιεική εάν αξιολογηθεί εκ των υστέρων η πολιτική του.
Ο τέως πρωθυπουργός, «απαλλαγμένος από το βάρος του αξιώματος» σημειώνει η Handelsblatt, «απολαμβάνει πλέον τη ζωή: βόλτα στο Κολωνάκι, ταξίδια στις Αλπεις, την Τοσκάνη και τη Βενετία και επισκέψεις στο ΟΑΚΑ όταν παίζει ο Παναθηναϊκός».
_*Newsroom ΔΟΛ*_


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Ο βουλευτής του πίσω θρανίου είναι υποθέτω ο backbencher, ο βουλευτής των "ορεινών της Βουλής¨, που λένε οι δικοί μας. 

Πάντως για να απαντήσω στο "έλα ντε;" θα έλεγα ότι κάνει παρέα στον Σημίτη, όπως ο Αλογοσκούφης κι ο Παπαντωνίου μαζί απαντάνε τις ερωτήσεις στο LSE και νίπτουν τας χείρας τους. 

Ένα που μου έστειλαν:


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα δικαστούν ποτέ... 

Πάντως, αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι στο διάγραμμα που πόσταρε η SBE, η σειρά των πρωθυπουργών πάει ως εξής: Χούντα, Καραμανλής, Παπανδρέου, Μητσοτάκης, Παπανδρέου, Σημίτης, Καραμανλής, Παπανδρέου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Αναρωτιέστε τι μάς ψεκάζουνε;

Chemtrails or contrails?

http://hubpages.com/hub/Chemtrails-or-Contrails-You-decide


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]


 
Εκτός από τον παρόντα, οι δυο πρεσβύτεροι μας άφησαν χρόνους, ο τρίτος ο πρεσβύτατος ετοιμάζεται, ενώ οι άλλοι δυο δε μιλάνε, δε λαλάνε.

_Οι πρωθυπουργοί_ - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης, 1936​


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αναρωτιέστε τι μάς ψεκάζουνε;



Την εβδομάδα που είχαν καθηλωθεί τα αεροπλάνα, εκτός από την απολυτη ηρεμία και ησυχία που επικρατουσε* ο ουρανός ήταν πεντακάθαρος, καταγάλανος και δεν υπήρχε ούτε ένα σύννεφο. Με το που ξανάρχισαν να πετάνε νωρίς το πρωί διέκρινα μια κιτρινίλα στην ατμόσφαιρα (είχε και ζέστη, άρα θερμοκρασιακή αναστροφή κάργα) και μετά ήρθε η θολούρα, στην αρχή με τη μορφή της ουράς των αεροπλάνων. 


* είμαι 30χλμ από το Χηθροου, αλλά είχε όντως ηρεμία και άκουγες τα πουλιά να κελαηδούν ασταμάτητα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> * είμαι 30χλμ από το Χηθροου, αλλά είχε όντως ηρεμία και άκουγες τα πουλιά να κελαηδούν ασταμάτητα



Άλλο αυτό και άλλο διαδοχικά περάσματα σε γεωμετρικούς σχηματισμούς.


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Ένας Ινδός γιόγκι 83 ετών, ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται ότι δεν έχει καταναλώσει καθόλου τροφή και νερό εδώ και επτά δεκαετίες, άφησε άφωνους τους στρατιωτικούς γιατρούς που τον έβαλαν σε καραντίνα και τον εξέτασαν για δύο εβδομάδες. Όπως αναφέρει το Γαλλικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων, ο Πραλάντ Γιάνι πέρασε δύο εβδομάδες σε νοσοκομείο της πόλης Αχμενταμπάντ, στο δυτικό κρατίδιο του Γκουζαράτ, όπου μια ομάδα 30 ειδικών τον παρακολουθούσε διαρκώς μέσω κλειστού κυκλώματος τηλεόρασης.

Στη διάρκεια του πειράματος, ο γιόγκι πράγματι δεν έφαγε και δεν ήπιε, ούτε πήγε στην τουαλέτα, ανακοίνωσαν οι ερευνητές. «Ακόμα δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς επιβιώνει» σχολίασε ο νευρολόγος Σουντίρ Σαχ. «Παραμένει μυστήριο για τι είδους φαινόμενο πρόκειται» δήλωσε.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1135299&lngDtrID=252


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

Για τον γιόγκι, φαίνεται διαβάζουν Λεξιλογία στο in.gr: :)
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=65837&postcount=304


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Η είδηση μιας χρεοκοπίας

*Πώς τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ έχασαν το μεγαλύτερο νέο της Μεταπολίτευσης, την χρεοκοπία της χώρας.*

Θυμάστε πόσο ωραία ήταν τα πράγματα πριν ακριβώς ένα χρόνο; Η τουλάχιστον έτσι φαινόταν στις εφημερίδες και στα δελτία των οκτώ.

Εντάξει! Υπήρχαν σκάνδαλα. Για πρώτη φορά τέλειωσε απροειδοποίητα μια σύνοδος της Βουλής και το χαρτί θυροκολλήθηκε κυριολεκτικά νύχτα. «Νόμιμο πραξικόπημα» το χαρακτήρισε η εφημερίδα «Έθνος», «Λούφα και παραγραφή» χαριτολόγησε η Ελευθεροτυπία, «Η ΝΔ ξεπλένει καλύτερα» χλεύασε το «Θέμα». Οι πιο σοβαρές είχαν στην πρώτη τους σελίδα πιο θεωρητική προσέγγιση στο θέμα της εβδομάδας. «Κόμματα, όμηροι σκανδάλων» έγραφε στον πρώτο της τίτλο η «Καθημερινή». «Σύγκρουση χωρίς όρια», έλεγε «Το Βήμα».

Υπήρχαν κι άλλες προσεγγίσεις στην επικαιρότητα όπως της Αυριανής που προεξοφλούσε: «Χάνει το παιγνίδι ο Γιώργος». Ή της InPress -μίας από τις πολλές άγνωστες εφημερίδες που κυκλοφόρησαν τα τελευταία χρόνια- η οποία μας πληροφορούσε «Ακούραστος ο Καραμανλής τον τελευταίο καιρό». Μπορεί να μοιάζει ότι πέρασαν χρόνια, αλλά αυτοί οι τίτλοι βρισκόταν στο περίπτερο ακριβώς πριν ένα χρόνο· στις 10 Μαϊου του 2009.

Πως φτάσαμε λοιπόν σε 365 μέρες στην χρεοκοπία; Και κυρίως γιατί φτάσαμε τόσο ανέμελοι; Και για να το πούμε πιο συντεχνιακά: Πως κατάφεραν τα ελληνικά Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης να χάσουν την μεγαλύτερη είδηση της μεταπολίτευσης;​
Από εισήγηση του _Π. Μανδραβέλη_ σε ημερίδα του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, στις 11.5.2010. Το πλήρες κείμενο στον ιστότοπό του, εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 13, 2010)

*Σε συμφωνία (12/5) για την κατασκευή του πρώτου τουρκικού πυρηνικού σταθμού με τέσσερις πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες κατέληξαν Ρωσία και Τουρκία.*

Η συμφωνία, που υπεγράφη από τον αντιπρόεδρο της ρωσικής κυβέρνησης, Ιγκόρ Σέτσιν, και τον Τούρκο υπουργό Ενέργειας, Τανέρ Γιλντίζ, κατά τη διάρκεια επίσημης επίσκεψης του Ρώσου προέδρου, Ντμίτρι Μεντβέντεφ, στην Άγκυρα, αφορά τη συνεργασία των δύο χωρών για την κατασκευή και την εκμετάλλευση ενός πυρηνικού σταθμού στις τουρκικές ακτές της Μεσογείου.

«Πρόκειται για μία πολύ μεγάλη συμφωνία» σημείωσε μετά την σύναψη της συμφωνίας ο Σεργκέι Κιριένκο, γενικός διευθυντής της ρωσικής υπηρεσίας ατομικής ενέργειας Rosatom, επισημαίνοντας πως το κόστος ενός τέτοιου σχεδίου αγγίζει τα 18 με 20 εκατομμύρια δολάρια.

Σημειώνεται πως την κατασκευή του πυρηνικού σταθμού θα αναλάβει η ρωσική εταιρεία Atomstroiexport. Με αφορμή την ανακοίνωση για την υπογραφή συμφωνίας ύψους 20 δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων μεταξύ Ρωσίας και Τουρκίας με σκοπό την κατασκευή πυρηνικού σταθμού στα τουρκικά παράλια της Μεσογείου, ο πρόεδρος του Αντιπυρηνικού Παρατηρητηρίου Μεσογείου που εδρεύει στη Ρόδο Θανάσης Αναπολιτάνος προέβη στην εξής δήλωση:

"Είναι μία απόλυτα αρνητική εξέλιξη, που σηματοδοτεί την μόνιμη παρουσία της πυρηνικής απειλής στην περιοχή μας. Με αυτή την απόφαση αναλαμβάνεται ένα τεράστιο ρίσκο για το Περιβάλλον, την Ειρήνη και την ίδια τη Ζωή σε όλη την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο και όχι μόνο. Το Αντιπυρηνικό Παρατηρητήριο Μεσογείου σε συνεργασία με οργανώσεις από την Ελλάδα, την Τουρκία και άλλες χώρες της ευρύτερης περιοχής θα συνεχίσει να πιέζει προς την κατεύθυνση της αποτροπής εγκατάστασης νέων πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων. Απευθύνει έκκληση προς τις πολιτικές δυνάμεις, τους Οργανισμούς της Αυτοδιοίκησης, επιστημονικούς και κοινωνικούς φορείς, τους πολίτες να αντιδράσουν σε αυτή την εξέλιξη".
http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Turkey/273133.html

Και πιο αναλυτικά στο Έθνος.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η είδηση μιας χρεοκοπίας
> 
> *Πώς τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ έχασαν το μεγαλύτερο νέο της Μεταπολίτευσης, την χρεοκοπία της χώρας.*
> 
> [...]


 
Το λαδάκι κάνει καλό στην υγεία, αλλά στη δημοσιογραφία τα αποτελέσματα είναι διαφορετικά.

Στην τότε συγκυρία:






Εμείς τα PIGS, ακόμα και τώρα:





Και η αναμενόμενη δικαιολογία:


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Πώς τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ έχασαν το μεγαλύτερο νέο της Μεταπολίτευσης, την χρεοκοπία της χώρας.*



Αυτό το άρθρο κατάφερα να το διαβάσω τώρα. Δε λέω, συμφωνώ με αρκετά, αλλά ξεχνάει μια πολύ σημαντική διάσταση: και να τα έλεγαν, ποιος θα άκουγε; 

Οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες που συναντώ τα τελευταία χρόνια κάποια στιγμή μετά τις χαιρετούρες θα ρωτήσουν τι ζώδιο είμαι κι αν μοιάζω ή δε μοιάζω με αυτό. Ή θα ρωτήσουν τι κάνει ο Κάρολος και η Καμίλλα, τελευταία με ρωτάνε αν θα το πάρει το κορίτσι ο Γουλιέλμος (αυτό μου το ρώτησε ΔΑΣΚΑΛΑ). Πριν δυο-τρία χρόνια φιλοξένησα δυο παλιές μου φίλες, κορίτσια της κουλτούρας και της διανόησης κάποτε και όσο κάθισαν εδώ κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό  Κουβέντιαζαν μόνο για κάτι άγνωστους μου επώνυμους, νικητές ρηάλιτι, ποδοσφαιριστές κι έτσι και ήξεραν απ'έξω κι ανακατωτά τα οικογενειακά κάθε ανθυπομοντέλας. Πήγα επίσκεψη σε παλιούς συμφοιτητές, και ξαφνικά στα δέκα λεπτά που ήμουν εκεί μου είπαν ότι ξεκινάει το Big Brother να καθίσουμε να το δούμε.  Το ίδιο συνέβη σε επίσκεψη σε φίλο δημοσιογράφο. Αυτό που βλέπω δηλαδή είναι ότι έχουν αποβλακωθεί εντελώς. Οι πάντες. Ή έστω, αυτοί που θεωρητικά είχαν τις βάσεις για να είναι καλλιεργημένοι και να έχουν κριτικό νου. 

Κι επειδή δεν ήξερα αν μόνο οι δικοί μου γνωστοί το έπαθαν αυτό, το συζήτησα με άλλους Έλληνες που ζουν στο εξωτερικό πολλά χρόνια και έλαβα πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες απαντήσεις : "κι εμένα οι παλιοί μου φίλοι διαβάζουν το Hello/ βλέπουν ρηάλιτι και σαπουνόπερες και την Τατιάνα / συζητάνε μόνο καλλιτεχνικό κουτσομπολιό/ βλέπουν μόνο τις ειδήσεις του Σταρ". Και όλοι καταλήγανε: και αισθάνομαι πλέον ότι δεν έχω τίποτα να κουβεντιάσω μαζί τους. 

Πόσο μάλλον να τους χαλάσεις την αποχαύνωση μιλώντας τους για την οικονομία.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2010)

Τελικά ίσως δεν είμαστε έθνος ανάδελφον...

Half of Russians believe bribery solves "problems"
Αποσπάσματα με δική μου υπογράμμιση:
But findings by the Levada Center showed that Russians still *pay bribes to obtain better medical services*, prefer to *"buy" their driving licenses*, *bribe police when caught violating traffic rules*, or *pay to ensure that their child can dodge the draft* or get a place at the right school.
...
30 percent said that those offering "*cash in envelope*s" are in fact "ordinary people who have no other way to solve their problems."

Από δω ο διάσημος ρώσος χειρουργός Μπαξίς Φακελάφσκι, με τον στρατιωτικό συνάδερφό του Τρελοχαρτόφσκι. 
Σχολή οδηγών Εντιπαλαμοβιτς. 
Τροχονόμος Κλησηνασβίσι (γεωργιανής καταγωγής).


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2010)

SBE said:


> ... βλέπουν μόνο τις ειδήσεις του Σταρ".


Πολύ θα ήθελε το Σταρ να βλέπουν όλοι οι Έλληνες τις ειδήσεις του, αλλά είναι στον πάτο σε ακροαματικότητα το δελτίο του.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Συνεχίζω εδώ τα περί μιζαδόρων του νήματος της κρίσης, με μια είδηση από τη Βρετανία, που αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι το αουτσόρσινγκ ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί (τουλάχιστον όχι όλες τις φορές και όχι μακροπρόθεσμα). 
Τα δύο νοσοκομεία του Νότιγχαμ νοσηλεύουν 7000 ασθενείς την ημέρα. Αποφάσισαν πριν λίγο καιρό να αγοράζουν όλα τα τρόφιμα για τα 7000 γεύματα τοπικά, στηρίζοντας την τοπική οικονομία και όχι την οικονομία της Κενυας, του Ισραήλ, της Χιλής κλπ 
Να τα αποτελέσματα:
The trust says the daily plate saving is £2.50 per patient - that is more than £6m a year.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2010)

Αυτό όμως που ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις δεν είναι το outsourcing γενικά, αλλά το délocalisation (για το οποίο βλ. εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=4190#post4190).


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

Θυμήθηκα την περίπτωση διαβάζοντας τον σημερινό Μανδραβέλη.

Leona Mindy Roberts Helmsley (July 4, 1920 – August 20, 2007) was a billionaire New York City hotel operator and real estate investor. She was a flamboyant personality and had a reputation for tyrannical behavior that earned her the nickname "*Queen of Mean*." Following allegations by unpaid contractors that work done on her home had been charged to her company, she was investigated and convicted of federal income tax evasion and other crimes in 1989. Although having initially received a sentence of 16 years, Helmsley was required to serve only 19 months in prison and two months under house arrest. Helmsley's image was sealed when a former housekeeper testified during the trial that she had heard Helmsley say: "*We don't pay taxes. Only the little people pay taxes...*," a saying that became notorious and was identified with her for the rest of her life.​
Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι η φωτογραφία που τη συνοδεύει στη Wikipedia είναι η φωτογραφία της Υπηρεσίας Σήμανσης, το mug shot.


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2010)

Λάθος λέξη το αουτσόρσινγκ πιο πάνω, πάντως τα συμπεράσματα είναι ότι δεν κερδίζεις πάντα όταν αγοράζεις φτηνά εισαγόμενα. Όμως υπάρχει κι ένα δίδαγμα περί αουτσόρσινγκ, κι αυτό είναι ότι άμα τα νοσοκομεία είχαν απλώς δώσει με διαγωνισμό τη διατροφή σε εταιρία εστίασης, δεν θα γινόταν αυτό το πείραμα. Ο λόγος που έγινε και πέτυχε είναι γιατί είχαν δικά τους εστιατόρια κι όχι εξωτερικά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 17, 2010)

Λίγος λαϊκισμός δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν:

Βουλή: Ενσωματώνονται ο 15ος και ο 16ος μισθός των υπαλλήλων

Αλλάζει ο Μανωλιός και βάζει τα ρούχα του αλλιώς. Αντί να καταβάλλεται 15ος και 16ος μισθός στους υπαλλήλους της Βουλής, εφεξής οι αποδοχές αυτές, που έχουν την τυπική μορφή επιδομάτων, θα επιμεριστούν στους 12 μήνες του χρόνου. 

Περικόπτονται πάντως κατά το ποσοστό που έχουν περικοπεί και τα επιδόματα των υπόλοιπων δημόσιων υπαλλήλων. Οι περικοπές ποσοστιαία αντιστοιχούν σε 39% για τους υπαλλήλους των χαμηλότερων και σε 48% για εκείνους των υψηλότερων κλιμακίων. Πάντως μηνιαία θα φανούν στις αποδοχές τους αυξήσεις που κυμαίνονται από 390 έως και 636 ευρώ.
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=161232


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2010)

*Anti-gay rights activist resigns after trip with male escort*

Δεν ήξερε, λέει, δεν ρώταγε;
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/US/05/12/anit.gay.activist.resigns/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2010)

*Λαχανικά ποτισμένα με βαρέα μέταλλα*

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να το βροντοφωνάζουμε, γιατί η χρόνια δηλητηρίαση από βαρέα μέταλλα είναι ίσως ο νούμερο ένα εχθρός της δημόσιας υγείας. Μετά το ντόρο που γίνεται εδώ και χρόνια στην Αμερική για τα αμαλγάματα των δοντιών, τα εμβόλια που προκαλούν αυτισμό λόγω του υδραργύρου και τα τοξικά ψάρια, αποκτήσαμε κι εμείς τη δική μας τοξική παραγωγή. Τα βαρέα μέταλλα συσσωρεύονται στα όργανα και το νευρικό σύστημα, προκαλούν δάφορες απίστευτες ασθένειες (ειδικά νευρολογικές μεταξύ άλλων), δεν αποβάλλονται από το σώμα και θέλουν ειδικές θεραπείες για αποτοξίνωση.

http://www.zabetakis.net/?p=2683


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

*Νανο-Γη, πολύ μικρότερη από έναν κόκκο αλατιού!*
Ερευνητές της ΙΒΜ στην Ελβετία ανέπτυξαν μια καινοτομική τεχνική νανοτεχνολογίας, που τους επιτρέπει να «ζωγραφίζουν» και να «σμιλεύουν» εικόνες και τρισδιάστατες κατασκευές χιλιάδες φορές μικρότερες από έναν κόκκο αλατιού. Ως πρώτη εφαρμογή για το νανο-πινέλο και για τη νανο-σμίλη τους, που δουλεύουν στο επίπεδο της ατομικής κλίμακας της ύλης, δημιούργησαν μια τρισδιάστατη υδρόγειο, η οποία είναι τόσο μικρή που χίλια τέτοια «μοντέλα» θα χωρούσαν σε έναν κόκκο αλατιού. 
Περισσότερα εδώ.

Νέα δεδομένα για το αναπάντητο ερώτημα: Πόσοι άγγελοι χορεύουν στο κεφάλι της καρφίτσας; 

Οι επιστήμονες προσπαθούν. Τους θαυματοποιούς δεν ξέρω πού θα βρούμε για να μας χώσουν όλους εκεί μέσα, τον καθένα στον κόκκο του, πλανητάρχη!


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2010)

Μου θύμισες την πρόσφατη φάρσα τού Αποστόλη (ραδιοφωνική Ελληνοφρένεια) μ' εκείνον που πήρε και ζήταγε το τμήμα νανοϊατρικής.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Εμένα πάλι μου θύμισε τη νουβέλα του Henry Hasse _He Who Shrank_, που βρίσκεται (και) στη συλλογή _Adventures in Time and Space_* (πολύτιμο βιβλίο ΕΦ, που έχω την τύχη να έχω στην έκδοση του 1957). Ίσως βρω κάπου στο διαδίκτυο τη νουβέλα, ίσως αποτολμήσω σκανάρισμα 58 σελίδων (29 περάσματα), ίσως ξέρετε να κυκλοφορεί στα ελληνικά. Καιρός να την ξαναδιαβάσω κι εγώ.

* Καμία σχέση με ομότιτλο του Doctor Who.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Να πώς απεμπολήσαμε την εθνική μας κυριαρχία:

"Ασφυκτικό περιθώριο μέχρι τις 3 Μαρτίου του 2011, για την ενσωμάτωση και εφαρμογή του 3ου ενεργειακού πακέτου, έχει μπροστά της η κυβέρνηση αλλά και η ΔΕΗ. Η χαλαρότητα από τις Βρυξέλλες στη μη εφαρμογή δεσμευτικών οδηγιών και κανονισμών που είχαμε συνηθίσει ανήκει στο παρελθόν και πλέον η χώρα βρίσκεται στο μικροσκόπιο, ιδιαίτερα σε ό,τι αφορά κρίσιμους τομείς όπως η ενέργεια. Αυτό προκύπτει σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα υψηλόβαθμης πηγής της ΔΕΗ, που γνωρίζει τα όσα διημείφθησαν μεταξύ της ηγεσίας του ΥΠΕΚΑ και της περίφημης τρόικας. Η συγκεκριμένη πηγή εστιάζει κυρίως στα αναγκαία βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν για το λεγόμενο «σπάσιμο» της ΔΕΗ, που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από το διαχωρισμό που επιβάλλουν οι Βρυξέλλες μεταξύ των εταιρειών που διαχειρίζονται τα δίκτυα και των εταιρειών παραγωγής και εμπορίας. Στόχος αυτού του διαχωρισμού είναι η πλήρης ανεξαρτησία των διαχειριστών των δικτύων, ούτως ώστε να ενισχυθεί η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς και ο ανταγωνισμός. 

*Εφόσον δεν τηρήσουμε την προθεσμία για την υιοθέτηση του 3ου πακέτου, επισημαίνει η υψηλόβαθμη πηγή της ΔΕΗ, τότε εκείνο που θα συμβεί είναι να σταματήσουν να τρέχουν οι δόσεις του δανείου του ΔΝΤ.*

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=972040


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

Πάντως εμένα καθόλου κακή ιδέα δε μου φαίνεται να πάψει να έχει μονοπώλιο η ΔΕΗ, που κάθε τρεις και λίγο κάνει αυξήσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι απόφαση των Ελλήνων, όχι του ΔΝΤ (ή θα δώσετε την ενέργεια σε ιδιώτες (ποιους ιδιώτες άραγε) ή θα σας κόψουμε το πακέτο). Επιπλέον, το ρεύμα, το νερό κλπ είναι δημόσια αγαθά και δεν μπορούν να είναι αντικείμενο ανεξέλεγκτης κερδοσκοπίας. Γι' αυτό λέω εγώ ότι κανείς δεν δανείζει χρήματα τζάμπα. Ούτε τίθεται ζήτημα αλληλεγγύης. Μόνο ζούγκλας.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

Ως προς το σκέλος της σύνδεσης με ΔΝΤ δε διαφωνώ. Ωστόσο, ναι μεν είναι δημόσια αγαθά, αλλά και η ΔΕΗ χρόνια τώρα το εκμεταλλεύεται μέχρι εκεί που δεν παίρνει από πολλές απόψεις.

Άσε που δεν είναι κακό να εμφανιστεί και μια άλλη εταιρεία (ή άλλες εταιρείες) *που δε θα μας χαρατσώνει και με την ΕΡΤ*.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Η ΕΟΚ στην οποία αποφασίσαμε κάποτε να μπούμε δεν πιστεύει σε κρατικά μονοπώλια. Αν εμείς αγαπάμε τα κρατικά μονοπώλια επειδή μας επιτρέπουν να διαθέτουμε τους πόρους κατά το δικό μας δοκούν, να χρεώνουμε όσο θέλουμε γι' αυτούς, αφού διορίσουμε στους οργανισμούς που τους διαχειρίζονται όλα μας τα ξαδέλφια, δεν έπρεπε να μπούμε στην ΕΟΚ. Από την άλλη, τέτοια εθνική ανεξαρτησία ούτε σαν εθνική τη νιώθω ούτε σαν ανεξαρτησία. Δηλαδή, αυτά που θα θέλαμε μερικοί ρομαντικοί για τις ΔΕΗ μας είναι δυστυχώς στη φαντασία μας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Λυπάμαι, αλλά θεωρώ ότι εδώ πέρα έχουν μπλεχτεί διάφορα πράγματα μεταξύ τους, τα οποία δεν θα έπρεπε να μπλεχτούν. Το βασικότερο αυτών: το πώς εφαρμόζουν οι χώρες της ΕΕ τις πολιτικές της ΕΕ δεν είναι ζήτημα του ΔΝΤ ή οποιουδήποτε πακέτου στήριξης. Όταν δεν εφαρμόζονται οι οδηγίες της ΕΕ από τα κράτη-μέλη, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι ενδοκοινοτικοί μηχανισμοί για τον έλεγχο και την εφαρμογή τους. Η ΕΟΚ φυσικά και δεν πιστεύει στα κρατικά μονοπώλια (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το ρεύμα ή το νερό μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί "κρατικό μονοπώλιο"), γιατί ο λόγος της δημιουργίας της είναι η εκμετάλλευση νέων αγορών με τους δικούς της όρους. Όπως είπα και πριν, κανείς δεν δίνει λεφτά για να συχωρεθούν τ' αποθαμμένα του. Και σίγουρα δεν μας πήραν στην ΕΟΚ για να τιμήσουν τα αρχαία ελληνικά ιδεώδη της former Ottoman possession of Greece.

Εδώ πέρα όμως είναι εντελώς άλλο ζήτημα. Φτάσαμε στο πρωτοφανές σημείο να έχουμε νομιμοποιήσει και αποδεχτεί πλέον την κάθε δικτατορική αυθαιρεσία και έχουν γίνει τα δημοκρατικά αυτονόητα και αξιώματα προϊόντα "της φαντασίας" ή ονείρατα των ρομαντικών ιδεαλιστών.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

Μα αν δεν είναι κρατικό μονοπώλιο η ΔΕΗ και η ΕΥΔΑΠ, τότε τι είναι; Όπως ήταν μέχρι πρότινος και ο ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Άλλο είναι ο ΟΤΕ Palavra και άλλο το νερό, ο λιγνίτης ή ο ήλιος της Ελλάδας.

Edit: και κάτι ακόμα: αν πιστεύουμε ότι με τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις θα έχουμε φτηνότερο ρεύμα ή νερό ή καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, πιστεύω ότι είμαστε πικρά γελασμένοι. Το μόνο που θα έχουμε θα είναι πιο ακριβό ρεύμα και χειρότερες περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις. Πότε νοιάστηκαν οι πολυεθνικές γι' αυτά που άφησαν πίσω τους; Οι αποδείξεις γι' αυτό δε, βρίθουν ανά την υφήλιο.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς, υπάρχουν πάμπολλες εταιρείες ήδη στην Ελλάδα οι οποίες επιθυμούν να επενδύσουν σε ΑΠΕ και η ΔΕΗ δεν τις αφήνει. 

Δεύτερον, η ΔΕΗ δεκάρα δε δίνει για το περιβάλλον όταν, αντί να προσπαθήσει να εκμεταλλευτεί τον αέρα στα νησιά μας, π.χ., τα αφήνει χωρίς ρεύμα για μέρες, και αντ' αυτού καίει λιγνίτη, προκαλώντας όχι μόνο δυσμενέστατες επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον, αλλά και στους εργαζόμενούς της. Τα ποσοστά καρκίνου σε περιοχές όπως η Πτολεμαΐδα έχουν εκτιναχτεί στα ύψη.

Επίσης, για ποιο λόγο «άλλο ο ΟΤΕ»; Όταν ο ΟΤΕ ήταν κρατικός, το τηλέφωνο ήταν απείρως ακριβότερο από ό,τι είναι τώρα, δεν είχες ως καταναλωτής την επιλογή να πας αλλού, και οι υπάλληλοί του εκμεταλλεύτηκαν στο έπακρο το ελληνικό δημόσιο, καθώς λάμβαναν πολύ μεγάλες παροχές, έβγαιναν στη σύνταξη από τα πενήντα και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά. Ό,τι ακριβώς γίνεται και στη ΔΕΗ τώρα, δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Διατίθενται γνωστοί πίνακες μοντέρνας ζωγραφικής σε εξαιρετικά δελεαστικές τιμές, λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/10130840.stm






*Le pigeon aux petits pois by Pablo Picasso*





*La pastorale by Henri Matisse*





*L'olivier près de l'Estaque by Georges Braque*





*La femme à l'eventail by Amedeo Modigliani*





*Nature morte aux chandeliers by Fernand Leger*​


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά η ΔΕΗ έχει διασπαστεί. Χωρίστηκε στον ΔΕΣΜΗΕ και στη ΔΕΗ. Όπου ο ΔΕΣΜΗΕ είναι ο οργανισμός που διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο και η ΔΕΗ η εταιρεία που παράγει ρεύμα και παρέχει υπηρεσίες ηλεκτροδότησης. 

Αυτό που δεν έχει συμβεί στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι δεν έχει εμφανιστεί άλλη μεγάλη εταιρεία παροχής ρεύματος, να ανταγωνιστεί τη ΔΕΗ στην παροχή στα νοικοκυριά, και βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να εμφανιστεί, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη αγορά δεν είναι κερδοφόρα στην Ελλάδα. Οι εταιρείες παραγωγής που υπάρχουν απευθύνονται σε βιομηχανικές μονάδες και όχι σε ιδιώτες.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που δεν έχει συμβεί στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι δεν έχει εμφανιστεί άλλη μεγάλη εταιρεία παροχής ρεύματος, να ανταγωνιστεί τη ΔΕΗ στην παροχή στα νοικοκυριά, και βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο να εμφανιστεί, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη αγορά δεν είναι κερδοφόρα στην Ελλάδα. Οι εταιρείες παραγωγής που υπάρχουν απευθύνονται σε βιομηχανικές μονάδες και όχι σε ιδιώτες.


Δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί εταιρείες επειδή το υπάρχον θεσμικό πλαίσιο το καθιστούσε ιδιαιτέρως δύσκολο. 
Από την άλλη, εάν η αγορά δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα, δε θα σκοτώνονταν οι εταιρείες να μας έρθουν προς τα εδώ. Ενδεικτικά:
Αυστριακή εταιρεία σπάει το μονοπώλιο της ΔΕΗ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2010)

Πάντως, στη γερμανική αγορά ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (που έχει μοιραστεί μεταξύ τεσσάρων μεγάλων παραγωγών-παρόχων και πολύ μεγάλου αριθμού μικροπαρόχων/υπεργολάβων) παρατηρούνται συχνά φαινόμενα καρτέλ, συντονισμένων αυξήσεων κττ, αλλά και πολύ κακής εξυπηρέτησης καταναλωτών --σε απόλυτη αντίθεση με όσα ισχύουν στην τηλεφωνική αγορά. Παρεμπ, και στη Γερμανία επιβάλλουν οι Βρυξέλλες πρόστιμα επειδή δεν αποκρατικοποιούν τα δίκτυα στην ηλεκτρική ενέργεια επαρκώς και γρήγορα.

Κτγμ, θα πρέπει να γίνει αποδεκτό ότι όπως δεν είναι τα μονοπώλια, έτσι και η ιδιωτικοποίηση δεν είναι πανάκεια. Εξαρτάται πχ από τη λύση που θα δοθεί στην ανάγκη κατασκευής και συντήρησης εκτενών δικτύων, όπου αν δεν ενσωματωθεί η κάλυψή τους στο σχεδιασμό πριν από την ιδιωτικοποίηση ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος για σαφή επιδείνωση των υπηρεσιών (αγγλικοί σιδηρόδρομοι, ηλεκτρική ενέργεια στην Καλιφόρνια, ακτοπλοΐα/αεροσυγκοινωνία άγονων γραμμών στα δικά μας) με παράλληλη τελική αύξηση του κόστους.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Από το άρθρο της Παλάβρας:
_Τα προγράμματα της Verbund Εnerga Ηellas απευθύνονται κατ΄ αρχάς σε νοικοκυριά με μεγάλη κατανάλωση- 2.000 κιλοβατώρες και άνω το τετράμηνο- κατηγορία στην οποία ανήκουν περίπου 430.000 καταναλωτές της ΔΕΗ, από το σύνολο των 5,3 εκατομμυρίων οικιακών πελατών της. _
Άρα και πάλι δεν απευθύνονται στον μέσο καταναλωτή. Ακόμα. 
Βλέπω επίσης:
_Στο εξής θα λαμβάνει δύο λογαριασμούς ηλεκτρικού: έναν του νέου παρόχου με την ενέργεια που καταναλώνει και τις χρεώσεις που τη συνοδεύουν και έναν από τη ΔΕΗ όπου θα αναγράφονται τα τέλη για τον Δήμο και την ΕΡΤ._

Έτσι δεν γλυτώνεις τα δημοτικά τέλη και την ΕΡΤ. Αν και πιστεύω ότι οι δήμοι θα έπρεπε να εισπράττουν τα δημοτικά τέλη μόνοι τους, όχι μέσω του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ (όχι το ηλεκτρικού δικτύου, του πελατειακού).

Να συμπληρώσω στα πιο πάνω του Δόχτορα ότι οι επιχειρήσεις αυτές δεν έχουν την υποχρέωση που είχαν οι παλιές κρατικές να εξυπηρετήσουν κάθε πολίτη, όπου και να βρίσκεται. Γιατί να τις υποχρεώσεις, δεν θα ανοίξουν μαγαζί, π.χ.

Και κάτι για το νίκελ που αναφέρθηκε στην ΕΕ, θυμάμαι αμυδρά το σύνθημα "όχι στην ΕΟΚ των μονοπωλίων". Νομίζω είναι εμφανής η (τραγική; ) ειρωνεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2010)

Α, και απροπό ΕΡΤ. Στην Αυστρία πληρώνεις ειδικό λογαριασμό (της τάξης των 20 ευρώ μηνιαία) για να έχεις το δικαίωμα ραδιοτηλεοπτικής λήψης (κάτι λιγότερο αν δεν θέλεις ραδιόφωνο). Υπάρχουν ελεγκτές που αν δουν κεραία (τηλεοπτική/δορυφορική) σε σπίτι που δεν πληρώνει, επιβάλλουν μεγάλα πρόστιμα. Στο λογαριασμό υπάρχει και ποσοστό για πολιτιστικές δράσεις. Η αιτιολογία είναι φυσικά για τη στήριξη της δωρεάν δημόσιας τηλεόρασης (που βέβαια είναι πολύ πιο λιτή και όχι γεμάτη διαφημίσεις).

Λίγο έχει ζοριστεί το σύστημα τώρα με το τηλεοπτικό σήμα μέσω διαδικτύου και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, αλλά προς το παρόν το θεωρούν χρονοκαθυστερημένη μετάδοση του σήματος και δεν ζητάνε το λογαριασμό από κάθε κάτοχο κινητού.

Νομίζω ότι ανάλογα ισχύουν και σε άλλες χώρες. Πχ, στη Γερμανία για τη στήριξη και των δημόσιων περιφερειακών καναλιών.

Η δε ΔΕΗ έχει αλλάξει τη γραμμογράφηση των λογαριασμών της για να φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί ως κρατικός και δημοτικός εισπράκτορας.

@SBE: Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχεις αναφερθεί ακόμη στο Γλαύκο...


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> @SBE: Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχεις αναφερθεί ακόμη στο Γλαύκο...


Τι θες να πω; Το γνωστό σύνθημα "Το Γλαύκο που άρπαξε η ΔΕΗ να τον ξαναδώσει στο Δήμο";
Ξέρεις πόσα χρονια έβλεπα το σύνθημα σε πανώ απέναντι από το σχολείο μου;


Όσο για την τηλεόραση, φυσικά, κι εδώ πληρώνουμε, πάνω κάτω το ίδιο ποσό, κι έτσι το BBC δεν έχει διαφημίσεις και μπορεί να γυρίζει αυτά τα φοβερά ντοκυμανταίρ που κοστίζουν ένα σωρό λεφτά.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

'Artificial life' breakthrough announced by scientists

Διαβάζω την είδηση στο BBC και θυμάμαι το βιβλίο _What the Experts Say_: προβλέψεις που έγιναν στο παρελθόν και αποδείχτηκαν γελοιωδώς ή τραγικά άστοχες. Κάποιες από τις προβλέψεις γι' αυτό το θέμα τώρα θα τις θυμόμαστε σε μερικά χρόνια και θα γελάμε — ή θα κλαίμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2010)

Scientists devise algorithm to detect sarcasm


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2010)

*Διαθέσιμοι στο Διαδίκτυο οι χάρτες της Κτηματολόγιο ΑΕ για όλη την επικράτεια*

Άρθρο (στα Νέα) εδώ.
Σύνδεσμος στον ιστότοπο της Κτηματολόγιο ΑΕ εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2010)

Το βάζω εδώ επειδή ξεράθηκα στα γέλια προσπαθώντας να οπτικοποιήσω την κυριολεξία: The world has gone hatchback crazy!! Seriously, there are so many hatchbacks out or coming out that *we have hatchbacks coming out of our ears*. 

ΥΓ Στοίχημα ότι πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι που θα το μεταφράσουν στα ελληνικά θα προσθέσουν κι ένα «κυριολεκτικά» για έμφαση;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Πάντως, πολύ πιο χρήσιμο και προσοδοφόρο να σου βγαίνουν hatchbacks απ' τ' αυτιά, παρά hunchbacks, όπως το πρωτοδιάβασα με μισόκλειστα τα μάτια.  
Όσο για το στοίχημα, πάω πάσο γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου απίθανο.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2010)

Εφήμερο δεν είναι, κάθε άλλο, αλλά λέω να μην αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε και πράγματα που προκαλούν σοβαρή αναγούλα:

Η μαύρη τρύπα των ιατρικών υλικών
Στην Καθημερινή

Το μπλογκ του Έρμιππου στο οποίο ξεκίνησε η έρευνα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 26, 2010)

"*Θέλαμε εργάτες, ήρθαν άνθρωποι": 50 χρόνια έλληνες στη Γερμανία*

«Σύμβαση Περί Επιλογής και Τοποθετήσεως Ελλήνων εργατών εις γερμανικάς επιχειρήσεις», 30 Μαρτίου του 1960. Αυτό ήταν το ξεκίνημα της πιο έντονης μετανάστευσης των Ελλήνων, που βιώθηκε όσο καμία άλλη. Ήταν η κορύφωση και το τέλος του μαζικού ξενιτεμού των Ελλήνων προς την Αμερική, την Αυστραλία, την Αφρική, τον 20ο αιώνα. 

Δύσκολα τα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια στη χώρα μας, με τα χωριά να ερημώνουν από την εσωτερική μετανάστευση προς τις μεγαλουπόλεις, λόγω της φτώχιας και της ανεργίας. Αλλά κι εκεί, λύση δεν υπήρχε. Η Ελλάδα δεν μπορούσε να θρέψει τα παιδιά της. Έτσι, η υπογραφή της ελληνογερμανικής Σύμβασης, αποτέλεσε μία «μεγάλη ευκαιρία» για χιλιάδες Έλληνες και Ελληνίδες, κυρίως από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα, που παρά την τρομερή εμπειρία της γερμανικής κατοχής και τον μεγάλο αριθμό των θυμάτων του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου στην Ελλάδα, ξεκίνησαν για τη Γερμανία, αναζητώντας το νέο, το καλύτερο, το αναγκαίο."

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Και κάτι για τη μετανάστευση πτυχιούχων εδώ
Ένα πράγμα το όποιο τονίζει και αυτός που έκανε την έρευνα
_Έτσι, υπάρχει περιορισμένη ζήτηση για πτυχιούχους, και συνεπώς η διαρροή εγκεφάλων δεν είναι κυρίως απόρροια υπερπροσφοράς πτυχιούχων (υπερεκπαίδευσης)._
Μ' άλλα λόγια, η ανεργία των πτυχιούχων οφείλεται στο ότι δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές για πτυχιούχους, κι όχι στο ότι είναι πολλοί οι πτυχιούχοι. 
Μα αυτά δεν είναι ταυτόσημα;


----------



## Porkcastle (May 27, 2010)

Όχι, δε νομίζω πως είναι ταυτόσημες έννοιες. Για παράδειγμα:

α) Ο εργοδότης χρειάζεται δύο άτομα σε έναν τομέα και τελικά προσλαμβάνει ένα για να μειώσει το κόστος (ό,τι δηλαδή γίνεται σχεδόν παντού).

β) Όπως αναφέρεται και στο άρθρο που έδωσες, τα ποσοστά πτυχιούχων στο σύνολο του πληθυσμού δεν είναι υψηλότερα στην Ελλάδα σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται, μεταξύ άλλων, στο ότι η Ελλάδα... _"δεν έχει μετακινηθεί στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής της αξίας ώστε να παράγει πιο σύνθετα προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες (έντασης γνώσης/ τεχνολογίας)"_. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα (πρόχειρο ως προς την επιλογή της ειδικότητας), μπορεί μεν να διδάσκεται ρομποτική σε σχολές της τριτοβάθμιας αλλά πόσοι από τους -έστω και δέκα μόνο- απόφοιτους θ' απορροφηθούν πάνω στο αντικείμενό τους αν δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα ούτε αυτές οι δέκα θέσεις εργασίας;

_
(Εδώ θα μπορούσα ν' ανοίξω ολόκληρη συζήτηση για το πώς τα δημόσια εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα στην Ελλάδα θα έπρεπε να προσαρμόζουν τον αριθμό εισακτέων ανάλογα με την προσφορά/ζήτηση στην αγορά εργασίας αλλά δεν θα καταλήξει πουθενά η κουβέντα κι εξάλλου είναι θέμα που κάθε άλλο παρά στα εφήμερα ανήκει.)_


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Συμφωνώ ότι ίσως έπρεπε να το είχα βάλει στο νήμα της παιδείας, αλλά δεν είναι παιδεία, είναι επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση. 
Όμως και πάλι, μου λες το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Αν το πανεπιστήμιο βγάζει πενήντα γιατρούς το χρόνο, αλλά υπάρχουν μόνο δέκα νοσοκομεία που χρειάζονται πέντε γιατρούς το καθένα, κι οι θέσεις έχουν γεμίσει με προσλήψεις παλιότερων, οι πενήντα νέοι γιατροί είναι υπεράριθμοι (θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ιδιωτικής απασχόλησης). Γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα κοινώς αποδεκτό σύστημα που λέει ότι η κάθε κοινωνία θα πρέπει να έχει τόσο ποσοστό γιατρών, τόσο δασκάλων, τόσο υδραυλικών κλπ, κι άμα το έχεις επιτύχει αυτό τότε θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις την αγορά εργασίας σε αυτό. Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει, η αγορά εργασίας δημιουργεί τις ανάγκες. 

Αν φτάσουμε να έχουμε περισσότερους δασκάλους απ' ό,τι μαθητές, θα φταίει η κοινωνία που δεν κάνει παιδιά ώστε να έχουν οι δάσκαλοι δουλειά;


----------



## Porkcastle (May 27, 2010)

(Μα, δεν είπα πουθενά ότι θα έπρεπε να γράψεις το ποστ σου στο νήμα της παιδείας!)

-Διάβασε το α) από το προηγούμενο ποστ μου ξανά, αν θες.
-Όσο για το β), δεν λέω το ίδιο πράγμα, αν κάνεις έναν κόπο και διαβάσεις το απόσπασμα (σε λαδί χρωματισμό) του άρθρου στο λίνκο σου φαίνεται, νομίζω, η διαφορά. Τουλάχιστον σ' εμένα.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Εξακολουθώ να μην το πιάνω, και το (α) μου φαίνεται μια από τα ίδια. Αν ένα γραφείο χρειάζεται ρεσεψιονίστα/ καθαρίστρια, θα προσλάβει έναν άνθρωπο που όταν δεν απαντάει τηλέφωνα θα σκουπίζει. Μία θέση εργασίας, δηλαδή. 
Επιπλέον οι μειωσεις αυτές του προσωπικού δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο πολύ μεγάλης έκτασης. ένα νοσοκομείο δεν θα προσλάβει ουρολόγο και θα του ζητήσει να κάνει και τον οδοντίατρο. 
Όπως δε λέει κανέις ότι μια χώρα πρέπει να έχει Χ ποσοστό πτυχιούχων, κι ας μην απορροφούνται, (επομένως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει το "σωστό" αριθμό πτυχιούχων) έτσι δε λέει ότι μια επιχείρηση πρέπει να έχει Υ αριθμό υπαλλήλων, εφόσον μπορεί να βολευτεί με λιγότερους. Πολύ λίγες είναι οι επιχειρήσεις που έχουν προκαθορισμένο αριθμό υπαλλήλων, που ορίζεται από κανονισμούς ασφαλείας κλπ.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Κι ένα που με έκανε και γέλασα (αν και πιστεύω ότι απλά πρόκειται για δημοσιοποίηση προγράμματος που ήδη χρησιμοποιεί το κόμμα)
ΚΚΕ generator


----------



## Porkcastle (May 28, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην το πιάνω, και το (α) μου φαίνεται μια από τα ίδια. Αν ένα γραφείο χρειάζεται ρεσεψιονίστα/ καθαρίστρια, θα προσλάβει έναν άνθρωπο που όταν δεν απαντάει τηλέφωνα θα σκουπίζει. Μία θέση εργασίας, δηλαδή.



Erm, και πάλι όχι. Με το "δύο άτομα σε _*έναν τομέα*_" δεν εννοώ έναν/μία ρεσεψιονίστ και έναν/μία καθαρίστρια σε ένα γραφείο. Εννοώ την εταιρεία που, ενώ χρειάζεται *δύο γραφίστες*, προσλαμβάνει *έναν*, τον οποίο στίβει για να βγάλει τον όγκο δουλειάς δύο ατόμων πληρώνοντας έναν μισθό (το περιστατικό είναι αληθινό, btw).

Αν ούτε τώρα έγινα αντιληπτή, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να το ζωγραφίσω αλλά δυστυχώς άφησα τα μολύβια μου στην τρίτη γυμνασίου και, μέχρι να τα βρω, τα εφήμερα θα έχουν μπει στο αρχείο.


----------



## anef (May 28, 2010)

Φεστιβάλ αστικού χώρου στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αύριο Σάββατο 29 Μαΐου, από το Ναυαρίνο μέχρι τη Ροτόντα και όχι μόνο. 
Από την Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Erm, και πάλι όχι. Με το "δύο άτομα σε _*έναν τομέα*_" δεν εννοώ έναν/μία ρεσεψιονίστ και έναν/μία καθαρίστρια σε ένα γραφείο. Εννοώ την εταιρεία που, ενώ χρειάζεται *δύο γραφίστες*, προσλαμβάνει *έναν*, τον οποίο στίβει για να βγάλει τον όγκο δουλειάς δύο ατόμων πληρώνοντας έναν μισθό (το περιστατικό είναι αληθινό, btw).


 
Ναι, αλλά σε πόσες θέσεις γίνεται αυτό; Δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε όλες. Επιπλέον, ενώ γίνεται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, δεν γίνεται στο δημόσιο, όπου γίνεται μάλλον το αντίθετο. Δεν αντισταθμίζει το δημόσιο το φαινόμενο του ιδιωτικού τομέα; 
Επιπλέον, δεν είναι μετρήσιμο το πόσους χρειάζεται μια επιχείρηση. Αν προσλάβει έναν υπάλληλο που βγάζει τη δουλειά (με υπερωρίες κλπ), πάλι έναν χρειάζεται. 
Άλλωστε μήπως νομίζουν όσοι πάνε να εργαστούν στο εξωτερικό ότι θα δουλεύουν οχτάωρο και θα είναι χαλαρά; Παντού έχουν το ελάχιστο προσωπικό που χρειάζεται και βγαίνουν σκοτώνοντάς τους στη δουλειά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Αυτό είναι φαινόμενο πολύ συνηθισμένο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2010)

*Is this the heir to Dr Atkins?*

Pierre Dukan says he's found the secret of permanent weight loss - and millions of French dieters now follow his regime. He tells Lena Corner how it works.





The man behind the diet: Trained as a neurologist and GP, 
Pierre Dukan became fascinated by the idea of creating a diet 
after his advice helped a patient lose 10lb in five days

When Parisian nutritionist Dr Pierre Dukan introduced his diet to the French public 10 years ago, it was published by a small imprint with zero budget for a marketing campaign. By rights it should have dropped straight off the radar but news of the book spread by word of mouth and three years ago it finally made it's way into the bestseller lists. Now The Dukan Diet has shifted more than two million copies in France alone and another million worldwide. Celebrities such as Jennifer Lopez used it to lose their baby weight and this month, it's finally coming to the UK.

One reason for the book's success is Dukan's medical background. A doctor of 40 years standing, he had no interest in churning out a run-of-the-mill diet book. A GP and neurologist in Montparnasse, Paris, he specialised in treating paraplegic children. He knew nothing about weight loss or nutrition. His interest only began when his avid medical curiosity was kick-started by one of his patients.

"One of my regulars, who suffered badly from asthma, asked me to help him lose weight. I declined. But he begged me. He said, 'Put me on whatever diet you want, deprive me of whatever food you want, but let me eat meat.' I told him without hesitation to go away and eat all the non-fatty meat he liked, drink plenty of water and come back and see me in five days."

When the patient returned he'd lost 10lb. At first they thought the scales had broken. For Dukan it was an epiphany. He says: "That moment changed the course of my professional life forever." Dukan gave up neurology and enrolled at nutrition school and the seeds of his diet began to germinate.​Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Κάνω αυτή τη δίαιτα εδώ και ενάμιση μήνα. Έχω χάσει πέντε κιλά, δεν πεινάω καθόλου και είναι η πιο βολική και ανώδυνη δίαιτα που έχω κάνει ποτέ. Δεν απευθύνεται σε χορτοφάγους, πάντως. Για όσους διαπιστώσουν ότι είναι μια παραλλαγή της Atkins, όντως είναι, αλλά βελτιωμένη, χωρίς τα λάθη της Atkins.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, Άλεξ, οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα και να κάνεις θα χάσεις περίπου πέντε κιλά τον πρώτο μήνα χωρίς να πεινάς. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πώς τα χάνεις αλλά πώς δεν τα ξαναπαίρνεις. Πάντως υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία που τη βρίσκεις και στο ιντερνέτιο (σχετική με το τι χρειάζεται για να μην ξαναπάρεις). Εννοώ επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία, όχι εκλαϊκευμένα βιβλία. Είχε γίνει μια μεγάλη μελέτη στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητευσω, Άλεξ, οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα και να κάνεις θα χάσεις πέριπου πέντε κιλά τον πρώτο μήνα* χωρίς να πεινάς.*


Να μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω στο τελευταίο: το "χωρίς να πεινάς". Το ξέρω ότι με οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα θα χάσεις πέντε κιλά σ' έναν μήνα, αλλά όχι χωρίς να πεινάς. Δυστυχώς μιλάω εκ πείρας. Όταν οι άλλες δίαιτες σού επιτρέπουν να φας για πρωινό δημητριακά, ψωμί, τυρί, φρούτα, ακόμα και μέλι, μετά από δύο ώρες πεινάς φοβερά. Όταν φας για πρωινό μόνο (άπαχες) πρωτεΐνες, διαπιστώνεις ότι για πολλές ώρες μετά, δεν πεινάς. Η εξήγηση είναι απλή και έχει σχέση με το επίπεδο του ζαχάρου στο αίμα. Απλώς ο Άτκινς έκανε το λάθος να συνδυάζει τις πρωτεΐνες με λίπη, και επέτρεπε λιπαρά κρέατα, μπέικον, κρέμες γάλακτος και τέτοια. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μάλλον πενιχρό, άσε που βούλωναν και οι αρτηρίες με όλα αυτά τα λίπη. Η δίαιτα Dukan επιτρέπει μόνο άπαχες πρωτεΐνες και μη αμυλώδη λαχανικά, τίποτε άλλο. Δεν πεινάς και τα κιλά χάνονται με σταθερό ρυθμό.

Μόνο κάποιος που νιώθει ακατανίκητη επιθυμία (λύσσα, θα έλεγα) για φαγητό μπορεί να καταλάβει τον πόνο ενός άλλου με το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Οι από τη φύση τους λεπτοί και εγκρατείς το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να λένε στους άλλους "είναι θέμα θέλησης". Στην πραγματικότητα πρέπει να μπορείς να καταπολεμήσεις με κάποιον τρόπο την πείνα, αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να τηρήσεις καμία δίαιτα.

Επίσης, όταν λέμε σε κάποιον "επιτρέπεται να τρως απ' όλα, αλλά λίγο", πραγματικά είναι σαν να τον κοροϊδεύουμε. Μα, αν μπορούσε να τρώει λίγο, δεν θα είχε παχύνει. Αυτό που διαπίστωσα σ' αυτή τη δίαιτα, είναι η απλότητά της όσον αφορά αυτά που επιτρέπει και απαγορεύει. Αν κάτι δεν είναι στη λίστα των επιτρεπόμενων, είναι απαγορευμένο, αυτό είναι όλο. Όταν τρως τα επιτρεπόμενα, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε εγκράτεια ούτε μέτρημα ούτε ζύγισμα. Απλώς βγάζεις από το ψυγείο σου τα απαγορευμένα και ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχουν.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, you are preaching to the converted. Όλη μου η οικογένεια είναι σκουράντζοι και όσιοι Ονούφριοι. Όλοι εκτός από μένα. Έχω καταλήξει ότι το ζήτημα το φαγητού είναι 50% ψυχολογία και 50% φαγητό (για να μην πω 100% ψυχολογία και νομίσεις ότι σου λέω ότι αρκεί μόνο θέληση). 
Συνιστώ τα βιβλία της Όρμπαχ για τις ψυχολογικές διαστάσεις. _Το ξέρω ότι όταν δεν τρως πεινάς, αλλά όταν δεν πεινάς γιατί τρως;_ Αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Και δεν είναι θέμα θέλησης. Μου λένε ότι η γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριακή θεραπεία έχει καλά αποτελέσματα στην απώλεια και διατήρηση του βάρους, πάντως. Απόδειξη και πάλι ότι δεν είναι το φαγητό το πρόβλημα. 

Από και και πέρα, οι απόψεις για τις δίαιτες αλλάζουν. Πριν καμιά 15ετία εδώ στο ΗΒ στο ΕΣΥ προωθούσαν δίαιτα στηριζόμενη σε υδατάνθρακες. Τώρα προωθούν το GI, που έχει πρωτεΐνες και υδατάνθρακες ολικής άλεσης. Αύριο κάτι άλλο. Η τρέχουσα άποψη είναι ότι χρειάζονται πρωτεΐνες σε κάθε γεύμα, περισσότερα λαχανικά, ελάχιστα ως καθόλου τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα και ζάχαρη (σε κάθε μορφή). Και μετά βέβαια βλέπει ο καθένας τι σηκώνει ο οργανισμός του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Tο κόμμα της πλάκας (κάπου χάνει αυτή η απόδοση μάλλον...) κερδίζει τις δημοτικές εκλογές στο Ρέικιαβικ
Ο κωμικός Jon Gnarr θέλει να γίνει δήμαρχος
Η είδηση (στα γερμανικά)
Ανάλυση στο Reykjavik Grapevine (αγγλικά, όχι ισλανδικά :)).


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]Ανάλυση στο Reykjavik Grapevine (αγγλικά, όχι ισλανδικά :)).


 
Από την αποπάνω ανάλυση:
As the Grapevine reported, a recent Fréttablaðið poll showed that The Best Party - a joke party created by comedian Jón Gnarr as a satire of Icelandic politics - would win two of Reykajvík city council's 15 seats if elections were held today. This, says a *professor of political science*, is because voters are fed up with all the other parties.

Grétar Þór Eyþórsson, who teaches political science at the University of Akureyri, told Vísir that the success of The Best Party is "the voters giving the finger to politicians" as a whole.

Χρειαζόταν καθηγητής για να πει αυτό που καταλαβαίνουν ακόμα και τα δεκάχρονα;


----------



## Ambrose (May 31, 2010)

Την πώληση γνωστών φαρμάκων τους στην ελληνική αγορά αναστέλλουν οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες της Δανίας Novo Nordisk και Leo Pharma, αντιδρώντας στην κυβερνητική απόφαση για μειώση στις τιμές των φαρμάκων κατά 25%. Σύμφωνα με το BBC, η Leo Pharma ακολουθεί τη Novo Nordisk αναστέλλοντας την πώληση δύο δημοφιλών φαρμάκων, ενός αντιπηκτικού και μίας θεραπείας για την ψωρίαση. Η Novo απέσυρε την περασμένη εβδομάδα από την ελληνική αγορά φάρμακο για το διαβήτη. Διευθυντικό στέλεχος της Leo Pharma αναφέρει ότι μείωση του 25% στις τιμές των φαρμάκων θέτει σε κίνδυνο εργασιακές θέσεις στην Ευρώπη, περιλαμβανομένης της Δανίας όπου εδρεύει η φαρμακευτική εταιρεία. Η Leo Pharma υποστηρίζει ότι το ελληνικό κράτος οφείλει στην εταιρεία 244 εκατ. ευρώ, σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα στο δικτυακό τόπο του BBC. Το βρετανικό μέσο φιλοξενεί δηλώσεις στελέχους της κυβέρνησης που επισημαίνει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία από τις πιο ακριβές χώρες στην Ευρώπη στις τιμές των φαρμάκων. Επισημαίνει ότι οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες είχαν μεγάλη κέρδη από την Ελλάδα σε βάθος δεκαετιών και οφείλουν να αποδεχθούν τη μείωση στις τιμές.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231046838


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Για το αν η Ελλάδα είναι ακριβή στις τιμές των φαρμάκων δεν ξέρω, ξέρω μόνο ότι σχετικά πρόσφατα είχε μια μικρή δημοσιότητα εδώ το ότι κάποια κρατικά νοσοκομεία της Αγγλίας που κάνουν δικές τους προμήθειες, αγόραζαν φάρμακα από την Ελλάδα γιατί είχαν καλύτερες τιμές από αυτές που μπορούσε να εξασφαλίσει το νοσοκομείο στην αγγλική αγορά (και μετά τα μεταπωλούσαν κλπ κλπ). 

Από κει και πέρα η διακοπή της διάθεσης είναι καθαρά εκβιαστική κίνηση. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν παρόμοια φάρμακα ήδη στην αγορά, αλλά άντε να πείσεις τον άρρωστο ότι το άλλο φάρμακο είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έχει συνηθίσει.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Από κει κι πέρα η διακοπή της διάθεσης είναι καθαρά εκβιαστική κίνηση. είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν παρόμοια φάρμακα ήδη στην αγορά, αλλά άντε να πείσεις τον άρρωστο ότι το άλλο φάρμακο είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έχει συνηθίσει.


Βασικά, άντε να πείσεις το ταμείο να το εγκρίνει προς συνταγογράφηση.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2010)

Από την άλλη βέβαια χρειαζόταν ένα φρένο από χρόνια. Πριν χρόνια ένας γιατρός που είχε κάνει αγροτικό στην Ελλάδα και είχε έρθει μετά Λονδίνο για ειδικότητα μας είχε πει σε μια παρέα ότι στο αγροτικό είχε βγάλει λεφτά, γιατί η Χ εταιρεία που διέθετε στην Ελλάδα ένα φάρμακο δερματολογικό το οποίο έκανε 36.000 δραχμές, έδινε σε όποιον γιατρό το έγραφε 6.000 προμήθεια. Κι αυτός ο ευσυνείδητος _φρέσκος απόφοιτος της ιατρικής_ το έγραφε σε όποιον ερχόταν με οποιοδήποτε δερματολογικό πρόβλημα, παρόλο που ήξερε ότι όπως και τα αντιβιοτικά το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό αν γίνεται κατάχρηση. Η δικαιολογία του: _σε γέρους το έγραφα κυρίως, όχι σε παιδιά. _ 

ΥΓ Ο ίδιος ευσυνείδητος γιατρός και πολίτης καυχιόταν πως έχτισαν το αυθαίρετο εξοχικό τους νύχτα οι γονείς του κι ο ίδιος φύλαγε τσίλιες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2010)

*Μπάνια χωρίς εισιτήριο*

Αν εφαρμόζονταν οι νόμοι, όπως λέει η αντιπρόεδρος της καταναλωτικής οργάνωσης ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ κυρία *Παναγιώτα Καλαποθαράκου*, «αυτό θα έπρεπε ούτως ή άλλως να ισχύει. Θεωρητικά η πρόσβαση των πολιτών είναι ελεύθερη σε όλες τις παραλίες, ακόμη και στις κλειστές οργανωμένες, οι οποίες θα έπρεπε να αφήνουν ανοιχτή δίοδο και να μην απαιτούν εισιτήριο από όσους θέλουν μόνο να ακουμπήσουν την πετσέτα τους στην αμμουδιά και να κολυμπήσουν χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσουν καμία από τις υποδομές τους».  
Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=334843&dt=01/06/2010#ixzz0pbdowtqP

Πριν από χρόνια βρέθηκα στην Ιταλία, στις ακτές της Αδριατικής. Εκεί, σε παραλίες μήκους πολλών χιλιομέτρων είδα αυτό που περιγράφεται εδώ. Υπήρχαν πολλές οργανωμένες πλαζ στη σειρά, που ήταν μάλιστα νοικιασμένες σε ιδιώτες. Κανένας δεν πλήρωνε εισιτήριο, η είσοδος ήταν ελεύθερη. Πλήρωνε μόνο όποιος ήθελε να χρησιμοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες που πρόσφερε ο ιδιώτης, δηλαδή τις ομπρέλες και τις ξαπλώστρες. Μπορούσες μάλιστα να νοικιάσεις την ίδια ομπρέλα για περισσότερες από μία μέρες, σε τιμή προσφοράς — η ομπρέλα σου σε περίμενε κλειστή, μαζί με τις δύο ξαπλώστρες σου, μέχρι να εμφανιστείς και να σου την ανοίξει ο υπεύθυνος της πλαζ. Τότε είχα αναρωτηθεί πόσο δύσκολο είναι να μιμηθούμε αυτό το μοντέλο. 
​


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2010)

Εγώ στην Ιταλία είχα πριν μερικά χρόνια το αντίθετο, επειδή πήγα την ώρα που έκλεινε η πλάζ ο τύπος που πούλαγε τα εισιτήρια στην είσοδο δεν ήθελε να με αφήσει να μπω μέσα. Τελικά όταν έφυγε πήγα και άπλωσα τα συμπράγκαλά μου ακριβώς δίπλα στο τοιχάκι (μισό μέτρο) που χώριζε την οργανωμένη πλαζ από την ανοργάνωτη. Αλλά δεν ήταν στην Αδριατική, ήταν στη Ριβιέρα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 1, 2010)

Την υποτιμητική τους οι μεταφραστές του ΥΠΕΞ στα δελτία ειδήσεων σήμερα. (Το βάζω στο σωστό νήμα; )


Προσθήκη συνδέσμου:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=68688#post68688


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2010)

*Με χορτοφαγία προστατεύουμε το περιβάλλον*

ΟΣΛΟ. Οι ριζικές αλλαγές στη γεωργία παγκοσμίως και η υιοθέτηση της χορτοφαγίας θα πρέπει να είναι κορυφαίες προτεραιότητες στην εκστρατεία προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος, παράλληλα με τη δραστική μείωση της χρήσης ορυκτών καυσίμων, υποστηρίζει έκθεση των Ηνωμένων Εθνών που δόθηκε χθες στη δημοσιότητα. Το κέρδος θα είναι τεράστιο, επισημαίνουν οι ειδικοί, εάν η ανθρωπότητα αλλάξει τις διατροφικές της συνήθειες.

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση, η παραγωγή τροφίμων και η χρήση καυσίμων αποτελούν βασικές αιτίες για την επιδείνωση του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου, την εκδήλωση ασθενειών και την καταστροφή των δασών. «Το πώς ο κόσμος θρέφεται και θερμαίνεται θα καθορίσει, κατά μεγάλο μέρος, την ανάπτυξη του κόσμου μέσα στον 21ο αιώνα», υπογραμμίζεται στην έκθεση που συνέταξε η Διεθνής Επιτροπή για τον Χειρισμό των Βιώσιμων Πηγών, IPSRM. «Η αγροτική παραγωγή ευθύνεται για το 70% της παγκόσμιας κατανάλωσης τρεχούμενου νερού, το 38% της εκμετάλλευσης γης και το 14% των εκπομπών ρύπων στον πλανήτη», εξήγησε ο Ατσίμ Στάινερ, επικεφαλής της αρμόδιας για το περιβάλλον υπηρεσίας του ΟΗΕ, UNEP.

Οι καταναλωτές μπορούν να συμβάλουν στην εκστρατεία εάν μειώσουν την κατανάλωση κρέατος και τη χρήση καυσίμων για τη θέρμανσή τους ή τα ταξίδια τους. «Τα προϊόντα ζωικής προέλευσης», τόνισε ο ίδιος, «είναι πολύ σημαντικά, επειδή τουλάχιστον το ήμισυ των καλλιεργειών του κόσμου χρησιμοποιείται για να τραφούν τα ζώα. Ενδεχόμενη σημαντική μείωση των επιπτώσεων θα είναι εφικτή μόνο διά της ουσιαστικής παγκόσμιας αλλαγής στη δίαιτα των ανθρώπων, με μειωμένη κατανάλωση κρέατος»...

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_world_1_03/06/2010_403217


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2010)

Τα λέει η Έλσα, αλλά ποιος την ακούει: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=25879#post25879


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 3, 2010)

Η επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως (ειδικά για τους ανεπίδεκτους). :)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5703


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Hilarious web addresses revealed in new book. :) Για κάποιον μυστήριο λόγο, όταν οι λέξεις κολλάνε μεταξύ τους το μυαλό μας πάει αμέσως στον πονηρότερο συνδυασμό (και δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει ούτε ένας που θα δει penisland και θα σκεφτεί το Pen Island ). Απορώ πώς έβγαζαν άκρη στις αρχαίες γλώσσες που δεν είχαν κενά ανάμεσα στις λέξεις (εκτός κι αν το έπρατταν σκοπίμως για αμφισημία ;)).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 4, 2010)

Αλλά, Ζάζουλα, αυτό μάλλον έπρεπε να πάει στο άλλο νήμα, το αστείο ντε.


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2010)

Zazula, η τελευταία σου φράση μπορεί να μας στοιχίσει...;)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τα λέει η Έλσα, αλλά ποιος την ακούει: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=25879#post25879



Αχ, κανονικά τέτοια πάσα έπρεπε να την εκμεταλλευτώ περισσότερο, Palavra μου, αλλά πού κέφια...
Απλώς να προσθέσω σύνδεσμο για ένα πιο πλήρες άρθρο του Guardian και ότι την έκθεση που λέει το δημοσίευμα μπορείτε να τη βρείτε εδώ σε pdf.

Σχετικό με τα παραπάνω και ...εφήμερο: Το Σάββατο 5/6, που είναι και Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Περιβάλλοντος (αν δεν κατέβετε στην συγκέντρωση ΓΣΕΕ-ΑΔΕΔΥ στο Σύνταγμα, αλλά και μετά από αυτό), μπορείτε να ενημερωθείτε για τα οφέλη της vegan διατροφής στον πεζόδρομο του Θησείου. Από τις 12.οο το μεσημέρι, θα βρίσκονται εκεί μέλη του ΠΟΦΥΖΩ, της Θεματικής Ομάδας για τα Δικαιώματα των Ζώων των Οικολόγων Πράσινων και άλλα… ύποπτα στοιχεία.:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2010)

Earion said:


> Zazula, η τελευταία σου φράση μπορεί να μας στοιχίσει...;)


 
Φίλτατε Earion, μπορεί να μας στοιχίσει και με άλλο τρόπο: Να ισχυρίζεται το Λερναίο 2.0 πως οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έγραφαν κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο επειδή είχαν προβλέψει (μεταξύ όλων) και τα URL, κι ότι όποιος γνωρίζει αρχαία ελληνικά γίνεται άριστος προγραμματιστής, webmaster, SEO analyst και πολύφερνο γιουσουφάκι τής Google.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2010)

Άντε επιτέλους να καταρρίπτονται σιγά-σιγά οι μυθολογίες μας. The truth is out there!

*Titan: Nasa scientists discover evidence 'that alien life exists on Saturn's moon'*

Evidence that life exists on Titan, one of Saturn’s biggest moons, appears to have been uncovered by Nasa scientists. 

Researchers at the space agency believe they have discovered vital clues that appeared to indicate that primitive aliens could be living on the planet. Data from Nasa's Cassini probe has analysed the complex chemistry on the surface of Titan, which experts say is the only moon around the planet to have a dense atmosphere. They have discovered that life forms have been breathing in the planet’s atmosphere and also feeding on its surface’s fuel. Astronomers claim the moon is generally too cold to support even liquid water on its surface.

The research has been detailed in two separate studies.

The first paper, in the journal Icarus, shows that hydrogen gas flowing throughout the planet’s atmosphere disappeared at the surface. This suggested that alien forms could in fact breathe. The second paper, in the Journal of Geophysical Research, concluded that there was lack of the chemical on the surface.Scientists were then led to believe it had been possibly consumed by life. Researchers had expected sunlight interacting with chemicals in the atmosphere to produce acetylene gas. But the Cassini probe did not detect any such gas.

Chris McKay, an astrobiologist at Nasa Ames Research Centre, at Moffett Field, California who led the research, said: “We suggested hydrogen consumption because it's the obvious gas for life to consume on Titan, similar to the way we consume oxygen on Earth. "If these signs do turn out to be a sign of life, it would be doubly exciting because it would represent a second form of life independent from water-based life on Earth.”

Professor John Zarnecki, of the Open University, added: “We believe the chemistry is there for life to form. It just needs heat and warmth to kick-start the process. “In four billion years’ time, when the Sun swells into a red giant, it could be paradise on Titan.”

They warned, however, that there could be other explanations for the findings. But taken together, they two indicate two important conditions necessary for methane-based life to exist.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...e-that-alien-life-exists-on-Saturns-moon.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

*Νερό-δηλητήριο σε όλη την Ελλάδα*

_Τοξικά βαρέα μέταλλα σε πόσιμο νερό, ποτάμια, λίμνες και υπόγεια ύδατα, σε συγκεντρώσεις που υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ τα ανώτατα επιτρεπτά όρια που έχει θέσει η Ε.Ε. ή σε τιμές δυνητικά επικίνδυνες για την ανθρώπινη υγεία, ανιχνεύονται σε πολλές περιοχές της χώρας. 

Επιστήμονες εκφράζουν φόβους ότι νερό «δηλητήριο» σε Αττική, Βοιωτία, Εύβοια, Πτολεμαΐδα, νησιά Β. Αιγαίου, Πηνειό και αλλού επηρεάζει την αγροτική παραγωγή και θεωρούν επιτακτική την ανάγκη δειγματοληψιών, κυρίως σε τρόφιμα-στόχους όπως οι βολβοί, προκειμένου να διερευνηθούν ενδεχόμενοι κίνδυνοι από την κατανάλωσή τους.

Ερευνα που διενήργησε διεπιστημονική επιτροπή από το Γεωπονικό και το Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών για λογαριασμό του ΕΦΕΤ και παραδόθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2009 στην πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης και Τροφίμων, φέρνει στο φως αποκαλυπτικά ευρήματα."_

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=169806


----------



## Elsa (Jun 8, 2010)

Τώρα, στην ΕΤ1, στην εκπομπή DOC ON AIR, το "Ένα τραγούδι για τον Αργύρη".


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2010)

*Don't worry, sis, nobody will even notice I'm there*

* Lady Gaga can't help but upstage sister at her graduation*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-crowd-sisters-graduation.html#ixzz0qNS4KR6I
 





​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2010)

Τι να καταλάβουν οι Βρετανοί... Η Lady Gaga το έκανε για να εκδικηθεί τους πρώην συμμαθητές της: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/agog_at_gaga_style_of_revenge_2ykp1SCjjoABfmp0js6zdP.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

Μπα, μου φαίνεται ότι μιλάνε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν θεώρησε την τελετή αποφοίτησης της αδελφής της ευκαιρία για να εκδικηθεί τους πρώην συμμαθητές της, αυτό σημαίνει ότι αποφάσισε να επισκιάσει το τιμώμενο πρόσωπο της οικογένειας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

*Neda lives*







Neda Soltani is the ordinary Iranian woman whose image spread last summer in an instant around the world. She's a symbol of the brutality of the Iranian regime and the resilience of Iran's movement for democracy. 
 She's also still alive. 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2010)

Που είναι ο παραγωγός του Χόλιγουντ που θα αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα της ιστορίας της Νέδας χ 2.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

*Απογοητευτικές οι δοκιμές του πρώτου φαρμάκου για τη γυναικεία λίμπιντο*

*Από το in.gr:
*
Το πρώτο πειραματικό χάπι που σχεδιάστηκε για γυναίκες με χαμηλή σεξουαλική επιθυμία απέτυχε να τονώσει αρκετά τη λίμπιντο των εθελοντριών σε δύο κλινικές μελέτες, ανακοίνωσε η αμερικανική Υπηρεσία Τροφίμων και Φαρμάκων (FDA).

Πολλές φαρμακοβιομηχανίες έχουν προσπαθήσει να επαναλάβουν την επιτυχία του Viagra με ένα φάρμακο για τη γυναικεία σεξουαλικότητα, καμία όμως δεν το έχει καταφέρει ως σήμερα.

Μήπως, λέω εγώ τώρα, δεν αρκεί να πάρεις χάπι για τόνωση της λίμπιντο, αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις δίπλα σου κι έναν άντρα που να μη σου προκαλεί πλήρη αδιαφορία (για να το πω λίγο κομψά) για σεξ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2010)

*All the world speaks... Globish*

*Powered by the Internet and the global media, English has evolved into the world’s language.*

Η συνέχεια εδώ:
http://www.newsweek.com/2010/06/12/glob-ish.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2010)

Λέτε να είναι αληθινό; Απίστευτο φαίνεται.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-council-office-employees-month-sickies.html

Απομονώνω αυτά που μου έκαναν περισσότερη εντύπωση:


I've been there for two years and in that period the only time I've ever seen every employee present and correct was at the Christmas party.
I've been told by colleagues that I don't take enough sick leave - when I protest that it is because I'm in good health they look confused. What's that got to do with anything?
Jerry is 63 and two years from retirement. He is what is known in the civil service and local government as an 'untouchable' - he's been at the council for more than 40 years, does no work, but would cost an absolute fortune to get rid of. So he's left alone to play online poker, Skype his daughter in Florida and take his two-hour daily snooze at his desk, no doubt dreaming of the day when his gold-plated public sector pension will kick in.
It's the same story across the world: when a nation's public sector is allowed to expand into a bloated behemoth, it is almost impossible to cut it down to size, still less to change the culture of waste and laziness that sets in.







​


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Λέτε να είναι αληθινό; Απίστευτο φαίνεται.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-council-office-employees-month-sickies.html


 
Πρόκειται για δημοτική υπηρεσία, οπότε όλα είναι πιθανά. Από την άλλη, μερικά νομιμότατα πράγματα τα παρουσιάζει σαν κόλπα των δήμων, προφανώς για εντυπωσιασμό. Για παράδειγμα, λέει ότι οι δήμοι αναγκάζουν (εκβιαστικά, όπως το παρουσιάζει), τις κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες να φτιάχνουν δημόσια έργα για να πάρουν άδεια για αυτά που θέλουν πραγματικά να φτιάξουν. Όμως αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια, έτσι όπως το λέει. Σύμφωνα με το νόμο, όποιος θέλει να κατασκευάσει στέγαση (ή γραφεία) που έχει μέγεθος πάνω από Χ (που δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι), είναι υποχρεωμένος να περιλάβει ένα ποσοστό για δημόσια χρήση (ή να το προσφέρει σε ορισμένες κοινωνικές ομάδες σε χαμηλότερη τιμή) ή να πληρώσει ένα ποσό στο δήμο για να εξαιρεθεί. Αυτό φτιάχτηκε για να μην δημιουργούνται κοινωνικά γκέτο και να ανακατεύονται πλούσιοι και φτωχοί στις γειτονιές, αν και δεν έχει επιτευχθεί πλήρως. 

Παράδειγμα, εγώ μένω σε συγκρότημα διαμερισμάτων που κατασκευάστηκε σε έκταση πρώην νοσοκομείου. Αποτελείται από 450 διαμερίσματα, έναν οίκο ευγηρίας για ηλικιωμένους σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση, μία εστία για φοιτητές νοσηλευτικής και δημόσιους κήπους (μαζί με ιδιωτικούς). Σε ανάλογο συγκρότημα που μένουν φίλοι μου, ένα ποσοστό των διαμερισμάτων (10-15%) διατέθηκε σε χαμηλή τιμή - επιδοτούμενη από το κράτος - σε δασκάλους, πυροσβέστες, νοσοκόμους και άλλα χαμηλόμισθα αλλά απαραίτητα επαγγέλματα. 

Επίσης, στα περιστατικά με τους συναδέλφους του σε κάποια σημεία ο αρθρογράφος θυμίζει bullying (από τον αρθρογράφο προς τους συναδέλφους του), διατηρώ κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Τι σόι παρατήρηση έκανε στη γραμματέα (ακόμα κι αν ήταν δικαιολογημένη), ώστε να πάρει άδεια η γραμματέας δυο βδομάδες και να πάρει το μέρος της ο προϊστάμενός τους; Κι επιπλέον, διορθωτήρι δεν διαθέτει η υπηρεσία; Μήπως δε μας τα λέει καλά;

Όσο για τις αναρρωτικές άδειες, δε νομίζω ότι κανένας θα πάρει πλαστή αναρρωτική έξι μήνες από το ιντερνέτ. Αντιθέτως, γνωρίζω γιατρούς που θα δώσουν αναρρωτική άδεια έξι μήνες για λόγους ψυχολογικούς, γιατί πιστεύουν ότι ο ασθενής τους χρειάζεται λίγη ηρεμία, διακοπές (ναι, και διακοπές), και αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος για να φτιάξει ψυχολογικά. Η Ντορήν του άρθρου μάλλον σε αυτή την κατηγορία ανήκει, και φυσικά μπορεί να λέει ότι της έδωσε άδεια ο γιατρός γιατί της κάνανε μάγια, αλλά ο γιατρός μπορεί να της έδωσε την άδεια γιατί διέκρινε τα πρώτα στάδια ψύχωσης. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, καταχρήσεις γίνονται παντού, και οι δημοτικές υπηρεσίες είναι πιο επιρρεπείς λόγω της αυτοδιοίκησής τους και της τάσης να προσλαμβάνουν με κοινωνικά κριτήρια, όποιον έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη. Αλλά, επειδή πρόκειται για δήμο κι όχι για κρατική υπηρεσία, οι περικοπές που κάνει η κυβέρνηση στο δημόσιο δεν ισχύουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

Μια έιδησh που μου θύμισε την ταινία Leon the pig farmer από το BΒC
_Israeli pig-farming kibbutz draws religious ire_

Raising pigs for pork has been banned in Israel since 1963, apart from in a small, traditionally Arab-Christian area in the north of the country. But the kibbutz maintains vehemently that the primary purpose of its herd is for medical research, which makes the operation legal.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Αν διαβάσετε τον σημερινό Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή, σε σχέση με τη συνέλευση του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης (για τη δημοκρατία και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα στην Ευρώπη), η πλήρης συζήτηση στα αγγλικά βρίσκεται σ' αυτή τη σελίδα. Αναζήτηση KANELLI και ακολουθεί ο MacSHANE.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2010)

Από τη μια η χαμένη αθωότητα, παγκοσμίως. Από την άλλη, η μουρτζουφλιά, του δημόσιου υπάλληλου που λες και είναι αγγαρεμένος, του νεοέλληνα που λες και δεν του κάθεται ποτέ η γκόμενα. Ένα απλό, μα εύγλωττο, κομμάτι:

*Θυμωμένοι υπάλληλοι, φοβισμένοι ταξιδιώτες*
Της Άννας Δαµιανίδη
Τα Νέα: 1 Ιουλίου 2010

Πήγα στον σταθμό Λαρίσης να αγοράσω εισιτήρια. 
Εκατομμύρια έχει καταπιεί ο ΟΣΕ, δεν έχει καταφέρει να εκδίδει εισιτήρια μέσω Ίντερνετ. Είχε κόσμο, ουρές στα εκδοτήρια, κίνηση. Οι υπάλληλοι είχαν ύφος κουρασμένο, τόσο δυσαρεστημένο, τόσο ενοχλημένο, που ντρεπόσουν να τους απασχολήσεις. 
Ειδικά όταν έφτασα στο γκισέ και πέταξα το χαρτάκι προτεραιότητας η γκριμάτσα της υπαλλήλου χειροτέρεψε. 
Ζήτησα σεμνά εισιτήριο, μου το έδωσε τσαντισμένη, το πήρα σεμνά, δεν της έφυγε η τσαντίλα. Δεν τόλμησα να ρωτήσω αν ήταν θέση στο παράθυρο, τράπηκα σε φυγή. Όλοι, πελάτες και υπάλληλοι, ήταν θυμωμένοι και δυστυχείς, σαν έτοιμοι να βάλουν φωνές για κάτι. 
Μου θύμισαν πάλι το πρώτο ταξίδι με τρένο της ζωής μου, αρκετές δεκαετίες πριν. Το βαγόνι ήταν γεμάτο, οι θέσεις δεν έφταναν, υπήρχαν όρθιοι φαντάροι, και φυσικά όρθια παιδιά, όπως εγώ. Ένας φαντάρος είχε βρει μια θέση από αυτές που ανοίγουν, με πήρε στα γόνατα να έχει δικαιολογία να καθίσει. Πέρασα καλά, έλεγε παραμύθια σε όλο το ταξίδι, μόνο που δίπλα μια γυναίκα κρατούσε ανάποδα δυο κότες ζωντανές. Δεμένες από το πόδι, φτερούγιζαν κάθε τόσο και κακάριζαν, μέχρι να μπορέσει να τις ησυχάσει, καθώς όλοι γύρω την αγριοκοίταζαν. Ήταν τόσο φανερό ότι τις προόριζε για σφαγή, έπρεπε και να τις εξευτελίζει έτσι δημόσια; 
Τώρα δεν γίνονται τέτοια, κανείς δεν μεταφέρει κότες ζωντανές, και θα προτιμούσε να σκοτώσει τον φαντάρο ένας πατέρας, παρά να τον αφήσει να πάρει στα γόνατα την κόρη του. Αλλά κάθε φορά που αντικρίζω αυτά τα θυμωμένα και τα παραιτημένα μούτρα σε τρένα και σταθμούς, θυμάμαι εκείνο το ταξίδι. Νιώθω σαν να είμαι εγώ η κότα που φτερουγίζει τρομαγμένη, και θέλει απεγνωσμένα να κακαρίσει. Χωρίς ελπίδα δε να βρω τίποτε γόνατα φαντάρου, να γείρω.​

Και μια απορία: ποιος ιδιοφυής έχει σχεδιάσει τις σελίδες των Νέων και του Βήματος; Τη μια κολλάνε οι λέξεις, την άλλη έχουν στοιχεία που δεν θα δώσουν ευρήματα στο Google, χαμός. Έχουν καμιά αντιπαλότητα με την κοινή λογική;


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2010)

Ένα εφήμερο, αλλά δυστυχώς αληθινό, από το ΗΒ
Από το BBC
Life expectancy is now 77.9 years for men and 82 years for women but in poor areas it falls to 75.8 and 80.4 years. The NAO says this means that from 1995-97 to 2006-08 the life expectancy gap grew by 7% for men and 14% for women.

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ξαφνιάζει. Έχω γνωρίσει πολλούς ενενηντάρηδες Άγγλους με μυαλό ξουράφι και καλή υγεία, όλοι όμως ήταν από προνομιούχες κοινωνικές ομάδες. Αλλά από την άλλη, αυτός που δεν έχει στον ήλιο μοίρα γιατί να νοιαστεί για την υγεία του; Για να έχει περισσοτερα χρόνια να βασανίζεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στο πρωτάθλημα Α' Εθνικής στο σκάκι που αρχίζει σήμερα. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 7, 2010)

Έως πότε άρχοντα;
_
Μετά την απόφαση για το κλείσιμο του Best για την κριτική Ψαριανού στην Εκκλησία, τον έλεγχο του Λάκη Λαζόπουλου (Alpha), για την ... προσβολή του Συντάγματος, την έρευνα γιατί στο σήμα της «Ελληνοφρένειας» (Σκάι TV) η ελληνική σημαία κυματίζει ανάποδα , έρχεται η σειρά των συντελεστών του «Ράδιο Αρβύλα» (ΑΝΤ1) για την κριτική που ασκούν στις δημόσιες δηλώσει του Μητροπολίτη Άνθιμου. Ο δε ειδικός επιστήμονας του ΕΣΡ, στην έκθεση του πως υποστηρίζει πως η απεικόνιση του μητροπολίτη Άνθιμου , ως μέλος ροκ συγκροτήματος «συνιστά εκτροπή από τα όρια της σάτιρας, και άρα περίπτωση προσβολής» της προσωπικότητας του!
_


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2010)

Τώρα είναι που θα προσβληθούν οι ...Παπαροκάδες!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

Ε, αυτό είναι κομφούζιο! Ο 29χρονος, η 29χρονη, ο 35χρονος και δεν συμμαζεύεται... Άλλον τρόπο δεν μπορούν να βρουν οι φωστήρες της δημοσιογραφίας για να προστατεύουν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα; Αν δηλαδή στην υπόθεση ήταν μπλεγμένα πέντε ή έξι άτομα, πώς θα τους ονόμαζαν; Ο 29χρονος, ο 28χρονος, ο άλλος 28χρονος, ο 30χρονος και ο 32χρονος; Έλεος!*Λαμία*
Αθώα λόγω αμφιβολιών κρίθηκε από το τριμελές αυτόφωρο πλημμελειοδικείο της Λαμίας *29χρονη γυναίκα* για «συμβόλαιο θανάτου» σε βάρος του συζύγου της, το οποίο πληρωμένος δολοφόνος είχε καταθέσει ότι η ίδια και ο κουνιάδος της του είχαν ζητήσει να πραγματοποιήσει.

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πολύωρης διαδικασίας, στη διάρκεια της οποίας κατέθεσε ο σύζυγός της, αλλά και το συγγενικό της περιβάλλον, το δικαστήριο έκρινε αθώα λόγω αμφιβολιών την* 29χρονη, *ενώ αντίθετα επέβαλε ποινή επτά μηνών με αναστολή στον* 29χρονο. *

Κατά τη διάρκεια της ακροαματικής διαδικασίας υπογραμμίστηκε με έμφαση πως «δεν υπήρχε ερωτική σχέση» και ότι επρόκειτο για «φαντασιώσεις του *29χρονου*». 

Η εισαγγελέας της έδρας ζήτησε την απαλλαγή της *29χρονης* γυναίκας, όπως και του *35χρονου *και αντίθετα ζήτησε την ενοχή του *29χρονου*.

Το δικαστήριο έκρινε αθώο τον *35χρονο *από τη Θήβα, ο οποίος κατέθεσε στην αστυνομία για το «συμβόλαιο θανάτου».

Ο *35χρονος *φερόμενος ως υποψήφιος εκτελεστής είχε εμφανιστεί στην Ασφάλεια Λαμίας και είχε καταθέσει ότι τον πλησίασε ο *29χρονος *και του κατέβαλε 2.000 ευρώ ως προκαταβολή για «συμβόλαιο θανάτου».

Σύμφωνα με τον *35χρονο*, ο *29χρονος *είχε δηλώσει πως διατηρούσε ερωτική σχέση με τη σύζυγο του αδερφού του, και ότι είχαν αποφασίσει να δολοφονήσουν τον σύζυγό της. 

Μάλιστα ο *35χρονος *είπε στους αστυνομικούς ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα το ζευγάρι ήταν πολύ «πιεστικό» και του ζητούσε να προχωρήσει άμεσα στο σχέδιο.

Οι αστυνομικοί συνέλαβαν την *29χρονη *γυναίκα και τον φερόμενο ως εραστή της. Οδηγήθηκαν στον εισαγγελέα Λαμίας. Ωστόσο, η γυναίκα απαλλάχθηκε λόγω αμφιβολιών. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231051548​


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερο:

Λαμία
Αθώα λόγω αμφιβολιών κρίθηκε από το τριμελές αυτόφωρο πλημμελειοδικείο της Λαμίας 29χρονη γυναίκα για «συμβόλαιο θανάτου» σε βάρος του φερομένου ως συζύγου της, το οποίο συμβόλαιο ο φερόμενος ως πληρωμένος δολοφόνος είχε καταθέσει ότι η ίδια και ο φερόμενος ως κουνιάδος της του είχαν ζητήσει να πραγματοποιήσει.

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πολύωρης διαδικασίας, στη διάρκεια της οποίας κατέθεσε ο φερόμενος ως σύζυγός της, αλλά και το συγγενικό της περιβάλλον, το δικαστήριο έκρινε αθώα λόγω αμφιβολιών την 29χρονη, ενώ αντίθετα επέβαλε ποινή επτά μηνών με αναστολή στον φερόμενο ως 29χρονο.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της φερομένης ως ακροαματικής διαδικασίας υπογραμμίστηκε με έμφαση πως «δεν υπήρχε ερωτική σχέση» και ότι επρόκειτο για «φαντασιώσεις του φερομένου ως 29χρονου».

Η φερομένη ως εισαγγελέας της έδρας ζήτησε την απαλλαγή της φερομένης ως 29χρονης, όπως και του φερομένου ως 35χρονου και αντίθετα ζήτησε την ενοχή του φερομένου ως 29χρονου.

Το φερόμενο ως δικαστήριο έκρινε αθώο τον φερόμενο ως 35χρονο από τη φερομένη ως Θήβα, ο οποίος τελευταίος φερόμενος κατέθεσε στην αστυνομία για το φερόμενο ως «συμβόλαιο θανάτου».

Ο 35χρονος φερόμενος ως υποψήφιος εκτελεστής είχε εμφανιστεί στην Ασφάλεια της φερομένης ως Λαμίας και είχε καταθέσει ότι τον πλησίασε ο 29χρονος και του κατέβαλε 2.000 ευρώ ως προκαταβολή για το φερόμενο ως «συμβόλαιο θανάτου».

Σύμφωνα με τον 35χρονο, ο 29χρονος είχε δηλώσει πως διατηρούσε ερωτική σχέση με τη φερομένη ως σύζυγο του φερομένου ως αδερφού του, και ότι είχαν αποφασίσει να δολοφονήσουν τον φερόμενο ως σύζυγό της.

Μάλιστα ο 35χρονος είπε στους φερομένους ως αστυνομικούς ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα το φερόμενο ως ζευγάρι ήταν πολύ «πιεστικό» και του ζητούσε να προχωρήσει άμεσα στο φερόμενο ως σχέδιο.

Οι φερόμενοι ως αστυνομικοί συνέλαβαν την φερόμενη ως 29χρονη γυναίκα και τον φερόμενο ως εραστή της. Οδηγήθηκαν στον φερόμενο ως εισαγγελέα της φερόμενης ως Λαμίας. Ωστόσο, η φερόμενη ως γυναίκα απαλλάχθηκε λόγω των φερομένων ως αμφιβολιών. ​


----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2010)

Τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις; Φερομόνες; 

(Πλάκα πλάκα, αυτό το «φερόμενη ως 29χρονη» είναι εντελώς βγαλμένο από τη ζωή...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

*Δεν λέγονται πλέον** "οίκοι ανοχής", αλλά "οίκοι εποχής"*. Να συγχαρούμε την κυρία Σούλα που έπιασε τον παλμό της εποχής μας; (Από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της Λάρισας.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να δω να έχουν και μια καλή ταμειακή, να είναι ευχαριστημένος και ο εφοριακός της νέας εποχής. Θα ήθελα επίσης να ήμουν από δίπλα στη διαδικασία προγραμματισμού των πλήκτρων με τις διάφορες παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 9, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γελάσω ή να κλάψω που η επιχειρηματίας επενδύει 4.000.000 ευρώ που είναι χρήματα που έχει αποκτήσει από τη δουλειά της. ΄Η πολύ ακριβά χρεώνει ή πολλούς πελάτες έχει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γελάσω ή να κλάψω που η επιχειρηματίας επενδύει 4.000.000 ευρώ που είναι χρήματα που έχει αποκτήσει από τη δουλειά της. ΄Η πολύ ακριβά χρεώνει ή πολλούς πελάτες έχει.



Ή απλά κληρονόμησε τα χωράφια, πήρε δάνειο για τις εγκαταστάσεις κλπ κλπ. Άλλωστε μιλάει το άρθρο για συνολική επένδυση, όχι για το πόσα επένδυσε η επιχειρηματίας. 
Αναφέρεται άλλωστε ότι η επιχείρηση θα απασχολεί εννέα εξειδικευμένα άτομα, και υποθέτω και βοηθητικό προσωπικό, από λογιστές μέχρι καθαρίστριες. 
Παλιότερα είχα δει κάτι στατιστικά έρευνας για trafficking στην Ελλάδα, και μας έβγαζε πρώτους στη χρήση επί πληρωμή υπηρεσιών αυτού του είδους, άρα ίσως η επιχείρηση αυτή να ανοίγει το δρόμο για ένα νέο κλάδο με μεγάλες δυνατότητες για την στήριξη της οικονομίας, τη μείωση της ανεργίας και την γρήγορη έξοδο από την οικονομική κρίση (όχι, δεν θα πω το σύνθημα που καταλήγει σε "γιατί χανόμαστε"). 
Το κράτος μπορεί να βοηθήσει βεβαίως παρέχοντας κίνητρα για τη μεταφορά στην Ελλάδα ξένων επιχειρήσεων αυτού του είδους, το οποίο θα οδηγήσει σε αύξηση της άλλης μας βιομηχανίας, του τουρισμού. 
Επίσης μπορεί μέσω της επιδότησης πολιτιστικών δραστηριοτήτων να δώσει κίνητρα για την ανάπτυξη της κινηματογραφικής βιομηχανίας του σεξ. 

Και πού ξέρεις, στο μέλλον μπορεί να κάνουν πενταήμερες εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές τα σχολεία στις εγκαταστάσεις της κυρίας Σούλας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2010)

Περί σκονακιών

To stop cheats colleges learn their trickery
Όπου μιλάμε για νέο επιστημονικό κλάδο στα πρώτα του βήματα!

Και περί αντιγραφών στις λύσεις των ασκήσεων
Το άρθρο έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση:
In the study, the heaviest copiers were male, and although most of the students in the classes were freshmen and had yet to declare a major, subsequent analyses turned up an interesting trend: “Copying homework is a leading indicator of becoming a business major,” Pritchard says.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2010)

Τελικά ο Σιρανό δεν άφησε όνομα σαν μυταρόλας ή σαν ευέξαπτος καβγατζής, αλλά σαν σκιώδης επιστολογράφος και μηνυματογράφος:

Ο κόσμος των γνωριμιών στο Ίντερνετ μπορεί να γίνει σκληρός, δύσκολος, μέχρι και επικίνδυνος. Έναντι όμως μια μικρής αμοιβής, κάποιος περισσότερο έμπειρος και καλός χειριστής των λέξεων μπορεί να αναλάβει να κάνει το διαδικτυακό μας προφίλ περισσότερο ελκυστικό.

Οι σύγχρονοι Σιρανό ξεφυτρώνουν από παντού και τους συναντάμε όλο και πιο συχνά. Η ειδικότητά τους είναι να γράφουν έξυπνα και καλά στοχευμένα μηνύματα για λογαριασμό μόνων ανδρών και γυναικών που δεν έχουν τη διάθεση, την έμπνευση ή το χρόνο να το κάνουν οι ίδιοι. [Περισσότερα εδώ]​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2010)

Λόγω αυτού: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxanne_(film).


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Αυτό τώρα, τι είναι; Ποδοσφαιροποίηση της πολιτικής ή πολιτικοποίηση του ποδοσφαίρου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2010)

Άμα έχεις λεφτά να δανείζεις, τότε για άλλους λόγους κλείνεις τους δρόμους.

Still-Leben Ruhrschnellweg


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2010)

Ορίστε λοιπόν και άλλου τύπου, αλεξικογράφητες εισπηδήσεις... ;)


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2010)

Ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ, πολύ ωραία ιδέα και πολύ γερμανικά οργανωμένη! Το μόνο ανάλογο που θυμάμαι από τον προσωπικό μου βίο, ήταν που ξεσαλώναμε με τα ποδήλατα στην κλειστή ακόμα για το κοινό εθνική οδό Κορίνθου-Πατρών, εκεί γύρω στο 1971...


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2010)

Σούπερ προσφορά !! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Σούπερ προσφορά !! :)


 
Sign of the times, Georgiou socioeconomically speaking. 
Τι έκπτωση! Κοτζάμ νικήτριες διαγωνισμού φωτομοντέλων, να πλένουν αυτοκίνητα... O tempola, o moles.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2010)

Από in.gr

Ανδρας πέθανε από επίθεση κύκνου σε ποταμό της Λετονίας

Ένας 32χρονος άνδρας πνίγηκε σε ποταμό της πρωτεύουσας της Λετονίας μετά από επίθεση που δέχθηκε από κύκνο. Ο κύκνος, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς μπορεί να προστάτευε παρακείμενη φωλιά, αρχικά επιτέθηκε στην έγκυο σύζυγο του 32χρονου. Εκείνος επενέβη για να την προστατεύσει και ενώ η γυναίκα κατάφερε να βγει στην ακτή, ο 32χρονος πνίγηκε καθώς δέχθηκε χτύπημα από τον κύκνο στο κεφάλι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 23, 2010)

_"Buckingham Palace today barred the BNP leader, Nick Griffin, from a garden party hosted by the Queen.The palace said it had withdrawn Griffin's invitation because he had "blatantly" sought to use his attendance for party political purposes. Griffin described the decision as "an outrage" and "thoroughly anti-British" and blamed the government for putting pressure on Buckingham Palace to withdraw his invitation. The palace denied him entry following an interview given by Griffin to GMTVtoday and after he posted a message on the BNP website asking supporters for questions to ask the monarch. Buckingham Palace issued a statement that said Griffin's use of the invitation for "party political purposes" had increased the security risk as well as the possible "discomfort" of other guests."_

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/jul/22/bnp-nick-griffin-queen-party1


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 26, 2010)

*The Plastiki has arrived in Sydney*

The Plastiki and crew have reached the end of their epic voyage which has taken them through the Pacific Ocean on an 8,000 nautical mile adventure lasting over 130 days! The team arrived midday today at Sydney’s Australian National Maritime Museum, Darling Harbour to an excited crowd of friends, family and supporters. (From the Plastiki blog).​
Από τη Wikipedia:
The *Plastiki* is a distinctive, one-of-a-kind 60-foot (20m) catamaran made out of 12,500 reclaimed plastic bottles and other recycled PET plastic and waste products. The craft was built using cradle to cradle design philosophies and features many renewable energy systems, including solar panels, wind and trailing propeller turbines, and bicycle generators.

On March 20, 2010, the sailing vessel set off from San Francisco, California with a six-man crew, including David de Rothschild, to sail across the Pacific Ocean. The expedition plans to make landfall in Sydney, Australia after visiting several sites of ecological importance or which are susceptible to environmental issues caused by global warming, for instance the current sea level rise, ocean acidification and marine pollution.​





Επίσης, άρθρο στο ιστολόγιο Το γελαστό μπουκάλι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

Και για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε το _Plastiki_ πρέπει να είναι από το _plastic_ και το _Kon-Tiki_ του Χάιερνταλ.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 27, 2010)

Από καιρό το σκέφτομαι: Αυτός που σκάρωσε την ονομασία "άδεια επί μακρόν διαμένοντος", πρέπει να ήταν λίγο σαδιστής, δεν βρίσκετε; Να μη μιλήσω για την σκηνοθεσία της διαφήμισης...


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Από το —πάλαι ποτέ;— Τρωκτικό.


Τελικά, το Τρωκτικό απέθανε, ζήτω το tro(ma)ktiko.
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/

Τον κιτρινισμό, αν τον τρομοκρατήσεις εσύ μια φορά, αυτός θα σε τρομοκρατήσει δύο. Ανάμεσα στους ακραίους της δημοσιογραφίας και τους ακραίους που νομίζουν, οι άρρωστοι και αναγάπητοι, ότι θα φτιάξουν τον κόσμο με τα κουμπούρια, η σούμα είναι απλώς μια χήρα και δύο ορφανά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2010)

*Η τέχνη των ορυζώνων* (από τα σημερινά ΝΕΑ)

Ολα άρχισαν πριν από περίπου 20 χρόνια, όταν σε έναν δηµοτικό υπάλληλο του Ινακαντάτε, µια µικρή αγροτική κοινότητα στη Βόρεια Ιαπωνία, ανατέθηκε µια ασυνήθιστη αποστολή.

Αυτό που ζητήθηκε από τον Κοΐχι Χανάντα ήταν να βρει έναν τρόπο για να προσελκύσει τουρί στες στην περιοχή. Εκτός από ασυνήθιστη, η αποστολή ήταν και δύσκολη: το Ινακαντάτε διέθετε πολλούς ορυ ζώνες αλλά τίποτε περισσότερο. Ο υπάλληλος προσπαθούσε επί µήνες να βρει µια λύση. Μια µέρα, βρέθη κε να παρατηρεί µια οµάδα µαθητών που φύτευαν ρύζι σε έναν ορυζώνα. Τα παιδιά φύτευαν εναλλάξ δύο ποικιλίες ρυζιών, µία µε πορφυρούς µίσχους και µία µε πράσινους. Κάπως έτσι γεννήθηκε η ιδέα: γιατί να µη φυτευτούν διάφορες ποικιλίες µε τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να σχηµατίζουν φράσεις ή εικόνες; Εκείνο που δεν σκέφτηκε εκείνη τη στιγµή ο Χανάντα ήταν ότι η ιδέα του θα συνοδευόταν από τεράστια επιτυχία.

Η ιδέα εκείνη ονοµάζεται σήµερα Ρaddy Αrt, Τέχνη των Ορυζώνων. [...]​
Και εδώ, μερικές από αυτές τις εικόνες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2010)

(Παντού στο διαδίκτυο)

Η 92χρονη κυρά Δέσποινα που έμενε στην πλατεία Τσιγάντε στην καρδιά της Νέας Ιωνίας Βόλου, είχε τρεις μέρες να δώσει σημεία ζωής και οι γείτονες ειδοποίησαν την Αστυνομία. Κάθε πρωί η ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα έβγαινε από το σπίτι της με ένα καροτσάκι της λαϊκής και πήγαινε σε κάδους και σε λαϊκές αγορές για να μαζέψει σκουπίδια και χρήσιμα περισσεύματα....

Οι αστυνομικοί χθες με τη βοήθεια κλειδαρά μπήκαν στο σπίτι, το οποίο έμοιαζε με τρώγλη από τους σωρούς των σκουπιδιών, και την εντόπισαν νεκρή. Μετά από έρευνα βρέθηκαν βιβλιάρια τραπέζης με καταθέσεις που... ξεπερνούν τα 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, τα οποία όμως ποτέ δεν είχε αγγίξει!​*
Μέτρα για τις ρακοσυλλέκτριες έχει προβλέψει η τρόικα;*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 2, 2010)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι σιγά-σιγά ότι η έννοια των ειδήσεων και η έννοια των διακοπών αποκλείονται αμοιβαία. Διαβάζω στην Ε. για τα κουπόνια και φρικάρω:

[B]«Στο Διαδίκτυο για ενίσχυση 5-10 ευρώ»[/B]
_
Ομως όταν ορίζεται στο νομοσχέδιο ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν αναλυτικά τα ονόματα και τα ΑΦΜ ανθρώπων που θα θελήσουν να υποστηρίξουν τον συνδυασμό της επιλογής τους με 5 και 10 ευρώ, καταλαβαίνετε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα γίνεται ακόμα μεγαλύτερο αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι τα ονόματα όλων των "χρηματοδοτών" αυτού του τύπου με τα 5 και 10 ευρώ θα αναρτώνται στη συνέχεια στο Διαδίκτυο. Διαφωνούμε κάθετα με αυτή τη διαδικασία, η οποία θα δυσκολέψει περισσότερο τα πράγματα στις περιφέρειες, όπου οι κοινωνίες είναι μικρότερες και ορισμένες φορές λιγότερο ανεκτικές σε τόσο ανοιχτές διαδικασίες. Στις μικρές τοπικές κοινωνίες είναι δύσκολο κάποιος να εκτεθεί έτσι με ονοματεπώνυμο και ΑΦΜ, ακόμα κι αν θέλει να υποστηρίξει έναν συνδυασμό ή έναν υποψήφιο.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να είχε επέμβει η Αρχή Διασφάλισης Δεδομένων Προσωπικού Χαρακτήρα και το είχα ζητήσει κατά την ακρόαση των φορέων που έγινε στη Βουλή. Ομως δεν έγινε αποδεκτό κι έτσι φτάνουμε στην ψήφιση του νομοσχεδίου αυτήν την εβδομάδα με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που αντικειμενικά είναι απέναντι και στο Σύνταγμα, καθώς υπονομεύουν τη μυστικότητα της ψήφου. Η ψήφος για τον πολίτη είναι πολύ προσωπική υπόθεση, γι' αυτό και ορίζει το Σύνταγμα ότι πρέπει να είναι μυστική». _

Κι εδώ διάφορες απόψεις της αριστεράς για το ζήτημα.

Όσον αφορά ένα άλλο ζήτημα, τον τουρισμό, μακάρι να ήταν μόνο οι παρεμβάσεις του ΠΑΜΕ το πρόβλημα. Αλλη μια περίπτωση που το κράτος σηκώνει τα χεράκια του και βγάζει τα ματάκια του. Από την Καθημερινή.

_"Πλώρη για τις τουρκικές μαρίνες έχουν βάλει τα ιδιωτικά σκάφη αναψυχής με ξένη σημαία αποχωρώντας από τις ελληνικές, καθώς η παραμονή τους στη χώρα μας συνοδεύεται από πολύ υψηλή φορολογία.

Τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου, προς την Πολιτεία για το φαινόμενο της εγκατάλειψης των ελληνικών μαρινών από τα σκάφη με ξένη σημαία, κρούει ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης κ. Γιώργος Κουκόπουλος. Βασική αιτία, εξηγεί, είναι η έκτακτη εισφορά που έχει επιβληθεί από πέρυσι στην πλειοψηφία των ιδιοκτητών που παρεπιδημούν τα σκάφη τους στην ελληνική επικράτεια πέραν των 60 ημερών, ενώ παραμένει υπαρκτή -όσο ισχύει ο νόμος- η απειλή ενεργοποίησης, με Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση και επιπλέον επιβολή Ειδικού Φόρου. "_


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2010)

Διάβαζα το άρθρο αυτό, σχετικά με τους νεόπτωχους (και ψευδόπτωχους) καταχρεωμένους της βρετανικής οικονομικής κρίσης κι αναρωτιόμουν πόσους τέτοιους έχουμε άραγε στην Ελλάδα. Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, γιατί φυσικά πρόκειται για άλλη χώρα και άλλο τρόπο ζωής, διαφορετικούς στόχους κλπ. 
Η φράση από το άρθρο που λίγο πολύ τα λέει όλα:
If I didn’t have the ability to borrow money, then who the hell was I?


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 9, 2010)

_ΟΥΑΣΙΓΚΤΟΝ Ζευγάρι στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες το οποίο έδωσε στα τρία παιδιά του ονόματα «εμπνευσμένα» από το γερμανικό ναζιστικό καθεστώς δεν θα ξαναπάρει την επιμέλειά τους, απεφάνθη οριστικά το πολιτειακό Εφετείο του Νιου Τζέρσεϊ, επικαλούμενο κινδύνους για την ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας και τη σωματική ακεραιότητα των ανηλίκων.

Η Πολιτεία είχε αφαιρέσει την επιμέλεια των παιδιών από τους γονείς, Χιθ και Ντέμπορα Κάμπελ , τον Ιανουάριο του 2009. Εναν μήνα νωρίτερα το ζευγάρι είχε τραβήξει την προσοχή των Αρχών, όταν ένα ζαχαροπλαστείο αρνήθηκε να διακοσμήσει τούρτα γενεθλίων για τον γιο τους, «Αδόλφο Χίτλερ» Κάμπελ. Το αγοράκι μαζί με τα δύο αδέλφια του, Τζόις Λιν «Αριο Εθνος» Κάμπελ και Χόνσζλιν «Χίμλερ» Τζένι Κάμπελ ζούσαν σε ανάδοχη οικογένεια ώσπου να εκδικαστεί η υπόθεσή τους. Το Εφετείο αποφάσισε ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές αποδείξεις παραμέλησης και ότι τα παιδιά δεν πρέπει να επιστρέψουν στους βιολογικούς γονείς τους._

Διαβάστε περισσότερα: http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=2&artid=347411&dt=07/08/2010#ixzz0w3fbVXgr


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2010)

Ωραία ιστορία:

Μετά από 36 χρόνια, ο Ανδρέας βρήκε την 9χρονη Τουρκοκύπρια που έσωσε από βέβαιο θάνατο το 1974
*"Βρήκα την κόρη μου"*
Η ιστορία που μας αφηγήθηκε ο 64χρονος Ανδρέας Χαραλάμπους είναι ίσως μια από τις πολλές πράξεις αλτρουισμού που εκτυλίχθηκαν παράλληλα με τις πράξεις κτηνωδίας του 1974, αλλά παρέμειναν μέχρι σήμερα άγνωστες
http://www.politis-news.com/cgibin/hweb?-A=962626&-V=archive

Την πληροφορήθηκα από τη σημερινή στήλη του Χ. Μιχαηλίδη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2010)

Συγκινητικό.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2010)

Σύσκεψη παραγόντων Υγείας στη Β. Ελλάδα για τις εγκεφαλίτιδες και τον ιό του Δυτικού Νείλου, και η "αρμόδια" δηλώνει στο κανάλι: "και να βρούμε ποιανού τύπου κουνούπι *προκαλεί* τον ιό του Δυτικού Νείλου"....


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2010)

Σκληρό παλιότερο βίντεο με πήδημα ταύρου στις κερκίδες. με ευκαιρία το χτεσινό άλμα. Τι τις θέλετε τις ταρζανιές τα ταυραγαθήματα αφού στο τέλος σας σκοτώνουν...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται σαν ταυρίσιο "αποθανέτω η ψυχή μου μετά των αλλοφύλων" ή "θα πεθάνω που θα πεθάνω, να πάρω και μερικούς από σας που χαζεύετε μαζί μου"


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2010)

Απορία μεγάλη είχα με αυτό το _Δυτικό Νείλο_ και βρήκα οτι είναι εδώ. Ανατολικός Νείλος δεν είδα να υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Κάτω απ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία (μεγαλύτερη εδώ) διαβάζω στο Βήμα τον τίτλο:
«Aπευθείας συνομιλίες Ισραηλινών-Παλαιστινίων στις 2 Σεπτεμβρίου»

Ελπίζω να μην το εννοούν έτσι το απευθείας».


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

More than 28,000 people have died in drug-related violence in Mexico over the last four years.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-11080584

Δηλαδή, και λίγα μας λέει το Χόλιγουντ. Βλ. π.χ. Μπαντέρας στο _Once Upon a Time in Mexico_, όπου οι κακοί θερίζονται σε ρυθμούς που επιδιώκουν να φτάσουν μέσα σ' ένα δίωρο τις στατιστικές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2010)

Εκοιμήθη ο μητροπολίτης Καντιώτης

Πριν από δυο-τρεις μήνες τον είxα θυμηθεί και μετά ανακάλυψα ότι όχι μόνο ζούσε ακόμα ο κορακοζώητος (στα 104!) αλλά και διατηρούσε (του διατηρούσαν) ιστότοπο (κλειστό λόγω πένθους). Σημεία (και τέρατα) των καιρών.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2010)

Τι (ιντερνετική) σύμπτωση! Κι εγώ προχτές έπεσα στο σάιτ που του έχουν αφιερώσει. Πρόσεξα δε ότι το κήρυγμά του, αυτό τουλάχιστον που διάβασα εγώ, ήταν σε καθαρή, λαϊκή δημοτική. Ξέρετε, όχι εκείνη τη στολισμένη με ράκη "εκκλησιαστικής γλώσσας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2010)

Με αφορμή (και) αυτό.

Η είδηση που αποτέλεσε την αφορμή για το σημερινό σχόλιο του Μπουκάλα («Σκονακίων εγκώμιον») έχει γεμίσει φυσικά το Διαδίκτυο καθώς δημοσιεύτηκε σε πολλές εφημερίδες και αναδημοσιεύτηκε σε δεκάδες ιστολόγια.

Γράφει λοιπόν ο Μπουκάλας (επισήμανση δική μου):

[...]
Θέλουν ταλέντο αυτά τα πράγματα. Και επιμέλεια. Και πάθος ασκητή. Θα πείτε πως αν όλοι τούτοι οι μικροαντιγραφείς, όσοι έσπασαν το κεφάλι τους για να βρουν το αποτελεσματικότερο σκονάκι, παραδοσιακό ή μοντέρνο, δαπανούσαν τον ίδιο χρόνο για να διαβάσουν, ίσως έπαιρναν καλό βαθμό. Ναι, αλλά έτσι θα χανόταν η χαρά της δημιουργίας, η ηδονή της διακινδύνευσης, της επινόησης, της πατέντας, που μέχρι και στο ενδοπανεπιστημιακό μικροεμπόριο μπορείς να τη βγάλεις έπειτα, ή να τη δώσεις στη φοιτητική σου παράταξη κι αυτή να τη χαρίσει στις «επιρροές» της, μήπως τις δελεάσει και γίνουν ψηφοφόροι και μέλη της.
[...]​
Δηλαδή, για *πόσον χρόνο ακριβώς* μιλάμε; Ας μάθουμε υπεύθυνα (πάλι υπογραμμίζω εγώ):

«Η λεπτοδουλειά του συγκεκριμένου παπύρου προκαλεί εντύπωση, καθώς για την κατασκευή ο φοιτητής πρέπει να αφιέρωσε τουλάχιστον 10 ώρες. Εάν τις ίδιες ώρες αφιέρωνε σε διάβασμα θα είχε καταφέρει να περάσει το μάθημα και χωρίς το σκονάκι», είπε χαρακτηριστικά ο αναπληρωτής καθηγητής του τμήματος Οικονομικών και υπεύθυνος διοργάνωσης της έκθεσης, Δημήτρης Μάρδας.​
Εφημ. Ελευθερία Λάρισας

Ή εσείς δεν μας τα λέτε καλά κύριε καθηγητά μου (ας πούμε στη ρύμη του λόγου σας) --και είστε και του τμήματος Οικονομικών, και χρειαζόμαστε να είσαστε σε καλή υπολογιστική φυσική κατάσταση και παρασέρνετε και άλλον κόσμο, ή κάτι δεν μεταφέρθηκε καθόλου σωστά.

Αν με *δέκα ώρες* διάβασμα (ή όσες χρειάζεται τελοσπάντων ένα επιμελημένο σκονάκι) περνάγαμε το μάθημα {τι μάθημα να είναι αυτό, η προπαίδεια;} ποιος θα καθόταν να σκονακίσει; Τεμπέλληνες είπαμε, όχι χαζέλληνες... :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2010)

Πάντως το καλύτερο συνεργείο αντιγραφής το είχε εμπνευστεί συμφοιτητής μου ο οποίος ήταν πολύ έξυπνος (και τεμπελάκος) και είχε επιστρατεύσει άλλους τρεις για τη δουλειά Δυστυχώς απέτυχαν τρεις φορές και στο τέλος διάβασαν για να περάσουν.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2010)

You lost me there... 
Άμα ήταν το καλύτερο, πώς απέτυχαν 3 φορές; 
ή
Άμα απέτυχαν 3 φορές, πώς ήταν το καλύτερο;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

Ναι, σιγά μη μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά οι δήμαρχοι της Βραζιλίας. Αλλά εμείς δεν τους στέλνουμε στη φυλακή, είμαστε πιο πολιτισμένοι.

«Ακέφαλη» είναι από το πρωί της Πέμπτης η πόλη Ντουράντος στη Βραζιλία, μετά τη σύλληψη για υπόθεση διαφθοράς του δημάρχου της πόλης και ολόκληρου του δημοτικού συμβουλίου κατά τη διάρκεια αστυνομικής επιχείρησης με το όνομα «Τυφώνας».

Οι συλλήψεις συνολικά 28 ατόμων έγιναν τα ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης με την κατηγορία εξαπάτησης, δωροδοκίας και σύστασης εγκληματικής οργάνωσης. Όπως αναφέρει η Daily Mail, οι δημοτικοί άρχοντες κατηγορούνται ότι *«εξαφάνιζαν» περίπου το 10% κάθε χρηματοδότησης για δημόσια έργα στην περιοχή. *

Οι εισαγγελικές Αρχές θεωρούν το δήμαρχο της πόλης από το 2008, Άρι Αρτούζι, επικεφαλής του δικτύου, ενώ στους συλληφθέντες συγκαταλέγονται, εκτός από τον αντιδήμαρχο και τους δημοτικούς συμβούλους, επιχειρηματίες της περιοχής και ένας διευθυντής τοπικού νοσοκομείου.

Η σύζυγος του δημάρχου μάλιστα, η οποία συνελήφθη στην πρωτεύουσα Μπραζίλια, κατηγορείται ότι πλήρωσε πλαστική εγχείριση με χρήματα από τις εν λόγω δραστηριότητες.

Εν τω μεταξύ, στο Διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν βίντεο που φαίνεται να απεικονίζουν το δήμαρχο και τη σύζυγό του να παραλαμβάνουν, σε δύο τουλάχιστον ξεχωριστές περιπτώσεις, χαρτονομίσματα --προϊόν, σύμφωνα με την αστυνομία, παράνομων δραστηριοτήτων.


​


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2010)

daeman said:


> You lost me there...
> Άμα ήταν το καλύτερο, πώς απέτυχαν 3 φορές;
> ή
> Άμα απέτυχαν 3 φορές, πώς ήταν το καλύτερο;



Η μέθοδος ήταν εξαιρετική αλλά υπήρξαν αστάθμητοι παράγοντες. Το σύστημα ήταν να περάσει κάποιος με κάποιον τρόπο τα θέματα έξω από την αίθουσα πριν την πρώτη ώρα που απαγορευόταν να βγεις (τρεχοντας κατοστάρι προς την έξοδο συνήθως), να ετοιμάσει κάποιος κόλλες με τις απαντησεις και να τις δώσει με κάποιο τρόπο μέσα όπου ο παραλήπτης θα εγραφε όνομα κλπ και θα την παρέδιδε σα δικιά του. Είχαν σκεφτεί ολες τις λεπτομερειες, μέχρι κι ασύρματη επικοινωνία (ο ένας ήταν ραδιοερασιτέχνης) που δεν εφαρμόστηκε λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών. 
Την δεύτερη φορά φοβηθηκε ο ένας συνεργάτης και δεν έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνει. 
Τη τριτη είχαμε αλλαγή αίθουσαν τελευταία στιγμή κι η τοπογραφία της νεας αίθουσας δεν επέτρεπε την εφαρμογή του σχεδίου. 
Την πρωτη φορά υπήρχαν ατέλειες στο σχέδιο, ένας αργόσχολος καθηγητής χάζευε έξω από το παράθυρο του στο απέναντι κτήριο και παρατήρησε ύποπτες κινήσεις στον κήπο, κατέβηκε από τον τρίτο όροφο και πήγε και μάζεψε την τσάντα με τις απαντησεις, που ήταν στρατηγικά τοποθετημένη. Ακολούθησε μεγάλη φασαρία, ενημερώθηκε αμέσως ο καθηγητής του εξεταζόμενου μαθήματος και επειδή εγώ καθομουν στο παράθυρο μια θεση μπροστά από τον εσωτερικό συνεργάτη είχα φοβηθεί ότι θα με μηδενίσουν, κι όχι τίποτ'άλλο αλλά ήταν εύκολα θέματα και έγραφα καλά. Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Η μέθοδος ήταν εξαιρετική αλλά υπήρξαν αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.



Η ιστορία όλης της ανθρωπότητας με οχτώ λέξεις...


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης κλείνει τη σημερινή του στήλη με το καλό αλλά μάλλον παλιό και φθαρμένο:
Συνέβη σε συναυλία των U2 σε πόλη της Ιρλανδίας. Ο ευαίσθητος και φιλάνθρωπος Μπόνο σταματά κάποια στιγμή να τραγουδά και αρχίζει να χτυπά ρυθμικά τα χέρια του. «Κάθε φορά που χτυπώ τα χέρια, κάπου στον κόσμο πεθαίνει ένα παιδί», λέει από το μικρόφωνο. Αμέσως πετάγεται από το ακροατήριο ένας μεθυσμένος Ιρλανδός και κραυγάζει: «Ε, τότε σταμάτα να τα χτυπάς, ρε ***!»​
Από το 2007 έχει διαψεύσει ο Μπόνο ότι συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο στη _Γλασκόβη_! Διαβάζουμε και snopes για να μάθουμε πώς κυκλοφόρησε το μπεντροβάτο, μετά την εκστρατεία για την καταπολέμηση της φτώχιας.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 10, 2010)

Κάθε άλλο παρά εφήμερο είναι αλλά αν δεν έχετε δει αυτή τη συλλογή με έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες της Ρωσίας έναν αιώνα πριν, νομίζω ότι αξίζει. (Ηταν τέλη Αυγούστου και μπορεί να μην κοιτάζατε το big picture του boston.com.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Χάθηκα μέσα τους. Μα δείτε κι άλλες στη Wikipedia (δικός του κι ο έγχρωμος Τολστόι). Ή αυτήν με τις Ελληνίδες. Κατεβάστε αυτό. Αμόκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2010)

Από τον σημερινό Ταχυδρόμο:


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2010)

Από το αρθράκι του tvxs για το στημένο επεισόδιο του δημοσιογράφου του BBC με το παπούτσι εναντίον του Γ. Παπαντρέου:

Η πρόκληση γεγονότων από ρεπόρτερ παραβιάζει τους κανόνες της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας. Το BBC απέσυρε από την ιστοσελίδα του το βίντεο που είχε αρχικά αναρτήσει.

*Σε ένα παρόμοιο επεισόδιο, Έλληνας φωτογράφος που κάλυπτε την διαδήλωση του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου, παρακίνησε χθες νεαρούς να φορέσουν κουκούλες και να πετάξουν μολότοφ.* Φωτορεπόρτερ που ήταν παρόντες παρενέβησαν και απέτρεψαν το περιστατικό.

Τα έντονα γράμματα δικά μου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Από τη ΝΥΤ (έκθεση φωτογραφιών του Allen Ginsberg). Εδώ, ο Νηλ Κάσσαντυ με μια κυρία, 1955. Ενδιαφέρουσα η ιδιόχειρη λεζάντα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Επισυνάπτω τη σελίδα τού περιοδικού _Εφοπλιστής_ με τίτλο «Το κράξιμο της χρονιάς ...και φέρε πίσω τα λεφτά, βουλευτή λαθρεπιβάτη!» στην οποία περιλαμβάνεται η επιστολή τής Attica Group αναφορικά με την άρνηση του βουλευτή Επικρατείας τής Ν.Δ. Ευάγγελου Αντώναρου να πληρώσει δεκαπεντέμισι ευρώ για το αντίτιμο της διαδρομής.

Η απαίτηση δωρεάν επιβίβασης στο BLUE STAR 2 του πρώην κυβερνητικού εκπροσώπου της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή και νυν βουλευτή Επικρατείας της Ν.Δ. κ. Ευάγγελου Αντώναρου, προκειμένου να ταξιδέψει από την Κω στην Πάτμο, προκάλεσε την οργισμένη αντίδραση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας — φαινόμενο μοναδικό στα χρονικά της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας. Συγκεκριμένα, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Attica, κ. Πέτρος Μ. Βέττας, τέσσερις ημέρες μετά από το ταξίδι του κ. Αντώναρου. ο οποίος αρνήθηκε να πληρώσει εισιτήριο ποσού 15,50 ευρώ, έστειλε στον πρόεδρο της Βουλής κ. Φίλιππο Πετσάλνικο την εξής «εκκωφαντική» επιστολή:

«Αξιότιμε κύριε Πρόεδρε της Βουλής,

Θέμα: Μεταφορά βουλευτού κ. Αντώναρου με πλοία της εταιρείας μας.

Ο βουλευτής του ελληνικού Κοινοβουλίου, κ. Ευάγγελος Αντώναρος, επιβιβάστηκε στις 18 Ιουλίου 2010 στο πλοίο ΒLUΕ STAR 2 της εταιρείας μας, με σκοπό να ταξιδέψει από το νησί της Κω στο νησί της Πάτμου. Κατά την επιβίβαση και σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, του ζητήθηκε από τον αρχιλογιστή του πλοίου το εισιτήριό του, όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε άλλον επιβάτη. Ο κ. Αντώναρος απάντησε ότι είναι βουλευτής και έχει ελευθέρας. Παρά την επισήμανση από τον κ. αρχιλογιστή ότι ακόμη και σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση απαιτείται για τη νόμιμη επιβίβασή του εισιτήριο έστω μηδενικό, ο κ. Αντώναρος τον ευχαρίστησε και εισήλθε του πλοίου. Δεδομένου ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή επιβιβάζονταν στο πλοίο 250 επιβάτες, το πλήρωμα προτίμησε να μη δώσει περαιτέρω έκταση στο επεισόδιο, ώστε να μη δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου και να μην ταλαιπωρηθούν αναίτια από τη συμπεριφορά του εν λόγω βουλευτή οι υπόλοιποι επιβάτες, οι οποίοι και κανονικά έφεραν τα εισιτήριά τους και τηρούσαν όλες τις νόμιμες διαδικασίες.

Μετά την είσοδό του στο πλοίο, εκδόθηκε εισιτήριο στον κ. Αντώναρο —με τον φθηνότερο ναύλο, αξίας 15,50 ευρώ— προκειμένου να ταξιδέψει νομίμως και όχι ως λαθρεπιβάτης. Εκείνος αρνήθηκε να πληρώσει το ποσό με την ίδια δικαιολογία και επέδειξε στο σημείο αυτό τη βουλευτική του ταυτότητα.

Ύστερα από τα παραπάνω γεγονότα, τα ζητήματα που ανακύπτουν είναι τα εξής:
*1. Παρακαλούμε για την αποζημίωση* της εταιρείας μας από τη Βουλή για το ταξίδι του κ. Αντώναρου, σύμφωνα με τα συνημμένα παραστατικά.
*2. Παρακαλούμε όπως εκδώσετε οδηγία* προς τους βουλευτές όταν επιθυμούν να κάνουν χρήση της ελεύθερης κυκλοφορίας με πλοία ακτοπλοΐας που τους έχετε παράσχει, να φροντίζουν εγκαίρως για την έκδοση εισιτηρίου, όπως προβλέπεται από τη νομοθεσία. Σας επισημαίνουμε ότι βάσει νόμου απαγορεύεται η επιβίβαση στο πλοίο ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ χωρίς έγκυρο εισιτήριο.
*3. Επειδή αντιλαμβανόμεθα* ότι παρόμοια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν όλες οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες, παρακαλούμε όπως προχωρήσετε σε θέσπιση συγκεκριμένης διαδικασίας για την αποζημίωσή μας σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, όπως συμβαίνει με τα άλλα μέσα μεταφοράς και όπως επανειλημμένως έχουμε ζητήσει, διαδικασία που αποτελεί απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να εκδίδονται τα εισιτήρια από μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία χωρίς να καταβληθεί το αντίτιμο. Έως ότου μας γνωστοποιηθεί και συμφωνηθεί η διαδικασία αυτή, παρακαλούμε όπως ενημερώσετε τα μέλη του Κοινοβουλίου ότι όσον αφορά στην εταιρεία μας θα πρέπει να εκδίδουν κανονικά εισιτήριο ολόκληρου ναύλου.
*4. Τέλος, παρακαλούμε* όπως προβείτε σε συστάσεις προς τους Έλληνες βουλευτές, οι οποίοι όλοι έχουν εκλεγεί από τον ελληνικό λαό για να τον υπηρετούν και όχι για να διεκδικούν προνόμια και να αξιώνουν διαφορετική μεταχείριση από τον απλό πολίτη, προκειμένου να αποφεύγονται αμετροεπείς συμπεριφορές, που δεν τιμούν κανέναν και επιτείνουν το κλίμα δυσαρέσκειας που υφίσταται σήμερα.

Με τιμή
*Attica Group*
*Πέτρος Μ. Βέττας*
Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος»​


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Ε, μα! Καλά κάνουν. Καμια ανοχή στους τζαμπατζηδες. Έχω δει πάρα πολλούς, και ειδικά από πρεσβείες και προξενεία και πολιτικούς. 
Είχα βρεθεί κάποτε σε παρόμοια θέση με τον λογιστή του πλοίου όταν δούλευα σε μια έκθεση ναυτιλιακού ενδιαφέροντος και ήρθε ένας εφοπλιστής  και μπήκε χωρίς να πληρώσει. Όταν του είπα ευγενικά ότι χρειάζεται εισιτήριο έξι λίρες μου είπε ότι είναι δωρητής (όχι της έκθεσης, του εκθεσιακού χώρου και μάλιστα μικροδωρητής). Ήμουνα στο τσακ να του πω ότι κάποιος άλλος εφοπλιστής, χορηγός της έκθεσης, είχε έρθει την προηγούμενη μαζί με την παρέα του, είκοσι άτομα, και είχαν πληρώσει το κανονικό εισιτήριο, όχι το ομαδικό, και δεν πήραν τα ρέστα τους (που ήταν πολλά), μας τα άφησαν δωρεά. Δεν του το είπα. Δεν πλήρωσε, παρόλο που επέμενα και μετά από καμιά ώρα που είχε πάει στο γραφείο του έστειλε φαξ και ζητούσε εξηγήσεις απειλώντας ότι δεν πρόκειται να κάνει άλλη δωρεά. Το ζήτημα έφτασε μέχρι ΔΣ και νομίζω τον καλοπιάσανε για να μην τον χάσουν από πελάτη, αλλά έγινε ρεζίλι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Τελικά τα πλήρωσε, πάντως...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Τελικά τα πλήρωσε, πάντως...


Το άρθρο λέει ότι έχει υποχρέωση να τα πληρώσει, όχι ότι τελικά τα πλήρωσε... :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 13, 2010)

Ζαζ,
Ο πρώην κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος, Ευάγγελος Αντώναρος, *κατέβαλε σήμερα *[εννοεί στις 3/9] το αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου, [...]​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, mea culpa. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

*Immaculately conceived.*
Εμένα μου άρεσε, πάντως. Κι ας ανήκει στα «αμετάφραστα».




*Pregnant nun ice cream ad banned*

An Ice cream ad featuring a heavily pregnant nun has been banned by Britain's advertising watchdog. The Italian ice cream manufacturer Antonio Federici’s ad featuring the pregnant nun appeared ahead of the pope's visit to the country. 

The advertising standards agency ruled that the ad featuring the lines "immaculately conceived" over an image of a sister tasting the ice cream from a tub of Antonio Federici ice cream was "likely to cause widespread offence” to the Roman Catholics. The ASA stated that it received about ten complaints about the ads which appeared in the Lady Magazine and Grazia. Antonio Federici ad is the second recent advertisement involving religious content that has been banned by the ASA, another advertisement showing a nun and a priest eyeing each other for a kiss was banned the last year. 

A company spokesman said that the ASA’s ruling amounted to censorship of artistic freedom and that they would retaliate by placing another advert from the series before along the planned route of the pope’s cavalcade around Westminster Cathedral.The pontiff's proposed visit to the UK has been marred by controversies owing to his stand on paedophile priests, safe sex, fertility treatment and homosexuality among others.​


----------



## psifio (Sep 15, 2010)

Δεν το πιάνω. Παίζει με την έννοια του άψογου και του άμωμου (άμωμος σύλληψη / άψογη ιδέα);


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2010)

psifio said:


> Δεν το πιάνω. Παίζει με την έννοια του άψογου και του άμωμου (άμωμος σύλληψη / άψογη ιδέα);


Σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο, μια και δεν προωθεί την «άμωμη σύλληψη», μπορούμε να το δούμε σαν άψογη σύλληψη / ιδέα. Αλλά, πρώτα απ' όλα παίζει με την πρόκληση — για να συζητηθεί.


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2010)

Πάντως το παγωτό τους είναι το καλύτερο που κυκλοφορεί στα σουπερμάρκετ εδώ. 
Δυστυχώς κυκλοφορεί σε πολύ λίγα σουπερμάρκετ, γι'αυτό ίσως κι η ανάγκη προκλητικής διαφήμισης.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Καρπουζογλυπτική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Καρπουζογλυπτική.



*watermelon carving art* = καρπουζογλυπτική 

Διότι είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, πρώτα απ' όλα.
Εκτός αν θέλεις να ανοίξουμε νήμα για το ενδεχόμενο να είναι καλύτερη απόδοση η _υδροπεπονογλυπτική_.


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Ή η υδροπεπονογλυφία, ή η καρπουζοσκαλιστική. :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 25, 2010)

Και μια και είμαστε πρώτ' απ' όλα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, να ένα άλλο εφήμερο: στα μανταρίνικα, κουκουβάγια = γατοκεφαλογέρακο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2010)

Άπαιχτο (από την κυριακάτικη στήλη του Κασιμάτη):
Μια γυναίκα σε απόγνωση γράφει στον Γιώργο: «Αγαπητέ Γιώργο, με λένε Μαρία και ελπίζω να μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις! Τις προάλλες έφυγα για τη δουλειά, αφήνοντας τον άνεργο σύζυγό μου στο σπίτι να βλέπει τηλεόραση ως συνήθως. Δεν είχα απομακρυνθεί περισσότερο από 500 μέτρα, όταν η μηχανή άρχισε να κάνει διακοπές και έσβησε. Το άφησα και γύρισα με τα πόδια στο σπίτι, για να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια του συζύγου μου. Τον βρήκα στο κρεβάτι μας με την κόρη των γειτόνων. Είμαι 52 χρόνων, ο σύζυγός μου 54 και η κόρη των γειτόνων 25. Όταν άρχισα να τον ρωτάω, μου αποκάλυψε ότι η σχέση του με την μικρή διαρκεί εδώ και έξι μήνες, από τότε που έχασε τη δουλειά του. Το καταλαβαίνω ότι η ανεργία τον κάνει να νιώθει άχρηστος και θλιμμένος, του ζήτησα όμως να διακόψει την σχέση με τη μικρή και τον απείλησα ότι αν δεν το κάνει θα φύγω. Έκτοτε γίνεται όλο και πιο απόμακρος και φοβάμαι ότι τον χάνω. Εγώ τον αγαπώ, δυσκολεύομαι να τον εγκαταλείψω, αλλά δεν αντέχω και την κατάσταση αυτή. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;»

Την επομένη, η Μαρία λαμβάνει e-mail με την απάντηση του Γιώργου: «Αγαπητή Μαρία, όταν ένα αυτοκίνητο κάνει διακοπές έπειτα από τόσο μικρή απόσταση, αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε διάφορους λόγους. Ξεκίνα ελέγχοντας αν υπάρχουν σκουπίδια στο σωληνάκι του καυσίμου. Αν είναι καθαρό, έλεγξε την πολλαπλή εισαγωγή και επίσης τα καλώδια σύνδεσης. Αν τίποτε από αυτά δεν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, τότε μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματική η αντλία βενζίνης και να προκαλεί πτώση της πίεσης στα μπεκ ψεκασμού. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα».​


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2010)

Τώρα το χαμπάριασε ο μεσιέ; Εμείς το 'χουμε δημοσιεύσει κοντά ένα χρόνο τώρα. 
Όχι μόνο οι πιο ψαγμένοι, αλλά και οι ταχύτεροι της Ευρώπης! Αμ' πώς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2010)

Χμμμ... Μας διαβάζουν; :)

Ο Παύλος Τσίμας, το Σάββατο στα Νέα:

*Η παγίδα των σκανδάλων*

[....]
*
Αλλά τι είναι σκάνδαλο;*

Η πρώτη σημασία της λέξης, βρήκα σε ένα ετυμολογικό λεξικό, ήταν «παγίδα», η παγίδα που κάποιος στήνει για να πιάσει ένα θήραμα ή να παγιδεύσει τον εχθρό του. Αργότερα, στα λατινικά των χριστιανικών χρόνων, scandalum σήμαινε αμαρτία, την αμαρτία στην οποία κάποιος μάς υποβάλει διά του παραδείγματός του. Στους νεώτερους χρόνους, ο όρος πήρε πολιτικό κυρίως χαρακτήρα. Το Λεξικό της Οξφόρδης ορίζει ως σκάνδαλο «πράξη ή γεγονός που θεωρείται ηθικά ή νομικά εσφαλμένο και προκαλεί μια γενική δημόσια κατακραυγή». Και στο Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη, σκάνδαλο σημαίνει «υπόθεση, συμβάν, γεγονός που έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με την τρέχουσα ηθική και προκαλεί την αποδοκιμασία αλλά και το έντονο ενδιαφέρον και την περιέργεια της κοινής γνώμης».

Ολα αυτά σημαίνουν, πολύ απλά, πως το τι είναι σκάνδαλο ή θεωρείται ως τέτοιο αλλάζει στον χρόνο και τον χώρο. 

[....]​
Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο εδώ και μη μου πείτε ότι το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα δεν θα ήταν ένα εξαιρετικό γλωσσικό αρθράκι και εδώ μέσα... ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...την αμαρτία στην οποία κάποιος μάς υποβάλει διά του παραδείγματός του. Στους νεώτερους χρόνους,...


Βέβαια, εδώ θα γράφαμε «υποβάλλει», «νεότερους» — ελπίζω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...Ολα αυτά σημαίνουν, πολύ απλά, πως το τι είναι σκάνδαλο ή θεωρείται ως τέτοιο αλλάζει στον χρόνο και τον χώρο.
> [...]


 
Κι εδώ θα βάζαμε τόνο στο "Όλα" και θα σφάζαμε το "ως" στο "θεωρείται ως τέτοιο", ελπίζω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου.

Μα θα 'λεγε ποτέ κανείς: "Τον θεωρείς ως βλάκα"; 

Ένας συνήθως ωςσανεκτικός που φρύαξε πρόσφατα βλέποντας εσφαλμένες κι επιζήμιες για το κείμενο διορθώσεις ωςσανομανών. Ωςσανά και μη παρέκει!


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2010)

Α ρε, θα στενάξουν οι φυλακές...

Φυλάκιση, λουκέτα και για 1 ευρώ


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Α ρε, θα στενάξουν οι φυλακές...
> 
> Φυλάκιση, λουκέτα και για 1 ευρώ



Ναι, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αυτό;
Παύουν να ισχύουν από 1/1/2012 οι υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματα τήρησης και έκδοσης βιβλίων για εκπλήρωση φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων επιτηδευματιών.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αυτό;
> Παύουν να ισχύουν από 1/1/2012 οι υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματα τήρησης και έκδοσης βιβλίων για εκπλήρωση φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων επιτηδευματιών.


Από 1/1/2012 καταργείται ο ΚΒΣ.

5. α) Οι διατάξεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 186/1992 «Κώδικας Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων» (Α' 84-Κ.Β.Σ.) με τις οποίες ορίζονται οι υποχρεώσεις και τα δικαιώματα των επιτηδευματιών, σχετικά με την τήρηση των Βιβλίων και την έκδοση των Στοιχείων για την εκπλήρωση των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων, παύουν να ισχύουν στο σύνολο τους από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2012.
β) Συνιστάται στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών ειδική νομοπαρασκευαστική Επιτροπή με σκοπό τον έλεγχο των ισχυουσών διατάξεων του Κ.Β.Σ. Η Επιτροπή αξιολογεί τις διατάξεις και εισηγείται στον Υπουργό Οικονομικών σχετικά με την ένταξη εκείνων των διατάξεων που αξιολογούνται ως σκόπιμες και λειτουργικές, είτε αυτούσιων είτε τροποποιημένων στον Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος (Ν. *2238/1994* - Α' 151) ή σε άλλο φορολογικό νόμο.
Η Επιτροπή συγκροτείται με απόφαση του Υπουργού Οικονομικών, είναι εννεαμελής και αποτελείται από ανώτατο δικαστικό λειτουργό ή μέλος Δ.Ε.Π. Α.Ε.Ι., εν ενεργεία ή μη, ως Πρόεδρο και από δημόσιους λειτουργούς, υπαλλήλους του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών και πρόσωπα με ειδικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία, ως μέλη. Με την ίδια απόφαση ορίζεται ως γραμματέας της Επιτροπής υπάλληλος του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών. Η Επιτροπή ολοκληρώνει το έργο της και υποβάλλει την εισήγησή της το αργότερο μέχρι τις 30.6.2011. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού των Οικονομικών οι εργασίες της Επιτροπής μπορεί να παραταθούν για τρεις μήνες.

http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/index/circular/11492


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Α ρε, θα στενάξουν οι φυλακές... Φυλάκιση, λουκέτα και για 1 ευρώ


Διαβάζω στο άρθρο: «Η διάταξη στοχεύει κατευθείαν τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, όπως μεγαλογιατρούς και μεγαλοδικηγόρους που δηλώνουν εισοδήματα πείνας και διάγουν πολυτελή βίο.»

Εδώ όποιος καταλαβαίνει έστω και τα στοιχειώδη modi operandi αυτής τής ζωής, καγχάζει κυνικά. Η φοροδιαφυγή και η φοροαποφυγή είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, με την πρώτη να είναι παράνομη και τη δεύτερη να είναι σύννομη. Κι όποιος έχει τα γένια, έχει και τα χτένια... ;)

Αλλά αυτά που ακούω τον τελευταίο χρόνο να εκφέρονται από επίσημα χείλη (διάβαζε: κυβερνητικά στελέχη και μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι σε ρόλο εκπροσώπου τύπου τής κυβέρνησης) επιχειρούν να μας κάνουν να πιστέψουμε ότι θα αρχίσουμε να ζούμε σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, όπου θα απαγορευτεί το να φτιάχνεις εταιρείες ή το να δραστηριοποιούνται ξένες εταιρείες κλπ.


----------



## crystal (Oct 7, 2010)

Από τα Νέα online

_Παρέμβαση στα σχολικά βιβλία επιχειρεί η Εκκλησία

Στο μικροσκόπιο της επιτροπής της Εκκλησίας για θέματα Παιδείας θα βρεθούν τα σχολικά βιβλία της Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, καθώς οι ιεράρχες ισχυρίζονται ότι έχουν εντοπίσει «σηµάδια αποχριστιανοποίησης» σε αυτά.

Σύμφωνα με τα Νέα, στη συνεδρίαση της Ιεραρχίας, την Τετάρτη, οι µητροπολίτες αποφάσισαν η επιτροπή της Εκκλησίας για θέµατα Παιδείας να µελετήσει τα βιβλία και εν συνεχεία να συντάξει πόρισµα που θα σταλεί στην Ιερά Σύνοδο. Η ΔΙΣ θα αποφασίσει για τις επαφές µε το υπουργείο Παιδείας.

Κάποιοι µητροπολίτες ανέφεραν ότι µία από τις αιτίες της «ηθικής και πνευµατικής κρίσης» είναι και τα προβλήµατα στην Παιδεία και η «αποχριστιανοποίηση των βιβλίων».

Μάλιστα, µητροπολίτες ανέφεραν παραδείγµατα σχολικών βιβλίων όπου γίνονται αρνητικά σχόλια για την Εκκλησία. Άλλοι πρόσθεσαν πως έχουν παρατηρήσει προβλήµατα στα βιβλία των θρησκευτικών και της Ιστορίας._



Μάλιστα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

Το υπουργείο παιδείας έχει καινούργιο ιστότοπο, αλλά ο τίτλος (και το θεσμικό του πλαίσιο) βαστά από παλιά. Και θρησκευμάτων. Οπότε, τι γυρεύεις;


----------



## crystal (Oct 7, 2010)

Λίγη λογική. Όχι να μου μιλάει η νυφίτσα για "ηθική και πνευματική κρίση"!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2010)

Εμ, έτσι είναι αυτά. Σου λέει, εμείς έχουμε δύο χιτώνες και δίνουμε τον ένα, βοηθάμε τους άστεγους, τους φτωχούς και τους πεινασμένους, καθώς και τους ξένους, σαν καλοί Σαμαρείτες, σκάνδαλο δεν έχει ακουστεί ποτέ, είμαστε σεμνοί, μέχρι που κυκλοφορούμε με σαραβαλιασμένα αυτοκίνητα, να φανταστείτε, δείχνουμε τη σύμπνοια και ομόνοια που υπάρχει στους κόλπους της Εκκλησίας και εσείς πάτε να μας χαλάσετε την εικόνα; Ε, να, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε κι εμείς το δικαίωμα που μας έχει δοθεί από το θεό να παρεμβαίνουμε παντού και πάντα και θα σας πούμε εμείς τι να λέτε στα παιδιά. Ορίστε μας, ελευθερία της σκέψης και αηδίες...


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2010)

crystal said:


> Λίγη λογική.


Η λογική θα ήταν να μην υπάρχουν στην ίδια γραμμή τα θρησκεύματα με την παιδεία. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, λύθηκε με τον διαφωτισμό αυτό το θέμα. Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα σήμαινε η «χριστιανοποίηση των βιβλίων»!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα σήμαινε η «χριστιανοποίηση των βιβλίων»!


Να υποθέσω πως αναρωτιέσαι επειδή περίμενες να λέει «χριστιανικοποίηση των βιβλίων»!


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Να υποθέσω πως αναρωτιέσαι επειδή περίμενες να λέει «χριστιανικοποίηση των βιβλίων»!


LOL Zaz!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 8, 2010)

Εντελώς εφήμερο, μέχρι τα μεσάνυχτα.
Αν ζούσε, ο Λένον θα γινόταν σήμερα 70 χρονών!
Πατώντας το play, ο Γκούγλης παίζει το Imagine και ένα όμορφο animation.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2010)

Η διάσωση των μεταλλωρύχων σε live stream.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/39632101#39632101


----------



## Elsa (Oct 17, 2010)

Ίσα που προλαβαίνουμε! Σήμερα στις 18:00, στο Μοναστηράκι, στην πλατεία:
Μονόλογοι απ' τη Γάζα 

….τα όνειρα, η ασφάλεια, η ελπίδα και το μέλλον είναι λέξεις που χάνουν το νόημά τους σε μια πόλη που σκοτώνει και το παραμικρό όνειρο…. (Άνας, 15 χρονών μαθητής στη Γάζα)
…θα ήθελα να ζω σε μια δημοκρατική κοινωνία, με νόμους, με ειρήνη και με είκοσι κινηματογράφους, για να πηγαίνω να βλέπω ταινίες, να πετάω με τη φαντασία μου και να ονειρεύομαι… (Ραουάντ, μαθήτρια 13 χρονών από τη Γάζα)

Από τον Νοέμβριο 2009 μέχρι τον Απρίλιο 2010, με τη βοήθεια ενός θεατροπαιδαγωγού και ενός ψυχολόγου, 32 νέοι και νέες 13-17 ετών στη Γάζα επεξεργάστηκαν και κατέγραψαν σε μορφή μονολόγων τις εμπειρίες, τις σκέψεις, τις ελπίδες, τα όνειρα και τους φόβους τους κατά τη διάρκεια και μετά την εισβολή και τον πόλεμο τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008. Η προσέγγιση έγινε με τη βοήθεια τεχνικών του Θεάτρου του Καταπιεσμένου του Αουγκούστο Μποάλ, της Δραματοθεραπείας και των Αφηγήσεων-Παραμυθιών.

Οι ιστορίες τους θα παρουσιαστούν θεατρικά στις 17 Οκτωβρίου 2010 ταυτόχρονα στην Παλαιστίνη και σε ακόμα 30 χώρες. Οι εκδηλώσεις θα ξεκινήσουν στην παραλία της Γάζας στις 10π.μ. όπου χάρτινα καραβάκια με τα κείμενα των μαθητών θα ταξιδέψουν στη θάλασσα.

Αργότερα, στις 29 Νοεμβρίου 2010 μια ομάδα νέων από αυτές τις χώρες θα ταξιδέψουν στη Νέα Υόρκη για να παρουσιάσουν τους Μονολόγους σε διάφορες γλώσσες στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΟΗΕ στην ετήσια συνεδρίαση της για το Παλαιστινιακό ζήτημα.

Ταυτόχρονα οι Μονόλογοι απ τη Γάζα θα αποτελέσουν αφορμή για επικοινωνία μαθητών από διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου και για δημιουργία εκπαιδευτικών προγραμμάτων σε θέματα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, πολέμου-βίας, διαπολιτισμικότητας κ.ά.

Πρόκειται για ένα διεθνές πρόγραμμα του θεάτρου ASHTAR της Παλαιστίνης το οποίο στην Ελλάδα συνεργάζεται με το Πανελλήνιο Δίκτυο για το Θέατρο στην Εκπαίδευση (www.TheatroEdu.gr)


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2010)

*Η Ρώμη από αέρος και από μνήμης*

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2MBBxU


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

Εκτός που τρελαίνομαι για Ρώμη (μέχρι και Νταν Μπράουν παρακολούθησα για χάρη της), οι ιδιόνοες δίνουν πάντα μια εικόνα της λειτουργίας του μυαλού μας που μόνο η επιστημονική φαντασία φωτίζει καμιά φορά και δεν ξέρεις αν πρέπει να μας κάνει να ελπίζουμε ή να φοβόμαστε (εμένα, το πρώτο). Ευχ, ευχ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Από το δελτίο του Star (στου οποίου την ιστοσελίδα φιλοξενείται και το βιντεάκι από το δελτίο ειδήσεων):

Πλουσιότερες κατά 52.000 ευρώ με... λάθος απάντηση έγιναν δύο παίκτριες του «Money Drop»! Κι αν ο Γρηγόρης Αρναούτογλου μας λέει και μας ξαναλέει πως τηλεπαιχνίδι που μοιράζει 300.000 ευρώ δεν έχει ξαναγίνει, ούτε να κερδίζεις απαντώντας λάθος έχει ξαναγίνει!

Η Ιωάννα και η Γεωργία έπιασαν... κότσους τον Γρηγόρη και τους ανθρώπους του «Money Drop» το βράδυ του Σαββάτου. Η ερώτηση ήταν ποια διοργάνωση είναι η πιο παλιά και οι παίκτριες είχαν να επιλέξουν μεταξύ του Μουντιάλ, των ελληνικών καλλιστείων και της Eurovision.

Ιωάννα και Γεωργία πόνταραν 52.000 στο Μουντιάλ και ο Γρηγόρης πανηγύρισε με την σωστή απάντηση που τελικά είναι... λάθος! Βλέπετε, τα ελληνικά καλλιστεία διοργανώθηκαν για πρώτη φορά το 1929 και νικήτρια ήταν η 23χρονη Ασπασία Καρατζά, εγγονή του αγωνιστή του ’21 Παναγιώτη Καρατζά, ενώ το πρώτο Μουντιάλ έγινε το 1930 στην Ουρουγουάη!

Μάλιστα, η πρώτη Μις Ελλάς, που παραιτήθηκε από υπάλληλος στην Τράπεζα Εθνικής Οικονομίας για να συμμετάσχει στον διαγωνισμό, διακρίθηκε και στα πανευρωπαϊκά καλλιστεία στο Παρίσι, όπου κατέλαβε την 2η θέση, ενώ κατά την επιστροφή της την υποδέχθηκε στο τρένο ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος!

Όπως γράφουν και οι εφημερίδες της εποχής, τα πρώτα καλλιστεία έγιναν την Κυριακή 20 Ιανουαρίου 1929, στην σάλα του κέντρου «Delice» στην Αθήνα. Η Ασπασία Καρατζά φορούσε μαύρη κρεπ δημιουργία και ζώνη με στρας ασημένια. 

Κατά τον Γρηγόρη Αρναούτογλου και το τηλεπαιχνίδι βέβαια, τα καλλιστεία στη χώρα μας έγιναν για πρώτη φορά το 1951, όπως είπε ο παρουσιαστής... Μιλώντας αποκλειστικά στο Star που του επεσήμανε το λάθος, ο Γρηγόρης παρέπεμψε στην παραγωγή καθώς -όπως είπε- ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει τις απαντήσεις για να απολαμβάνει την χαρά του παιχνιδιού!

Όσο, πάντως, στο «Money Drop» ψάχνουν τις σωστές απαντήσεις, Ιωάννα και Γεωργία χαίρονται τις 52.000 ευρώ. Καλοφάγωτα κορίτσια! Μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το πλατό, ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται...​
Η πρώτη Μις Ελλάς έχει λεπτομερή και καλά τεκμηριωμένη σελίδα στη Βικιπαίδεια, αλλά πραγματικά πολλές λεπτομέρειες έχει ο Allu Fun Marx στο ιστολόγιό του.

Το χειμώνα του 1930, πάλι πριν από την πρώτη διοργάνωση του Μουντιάλ το καλοκαίρι εκείνης της χρονιάς, είχαμε τη δεύτερη διοργάνωση των καλλιστείων, με νικήτρια την Αλίκη Διπλαράκου, που στη συνέχεια πήγε και κέρδισε και τον τίτλο της Μις Ευρώπη. Η Διπλαράκου (1912-2002) είχε, βέβαια, μια φανταχτερή ιστορία — η πρώτη γυναίκα που παραβίασε το άβατο του Αγίου Όρους, παντρεύτηκε σε δεύτερο γάμο έναν Άγγλο σερ και έγινε λαίδη Ράσελ, ενώ εγγονή από τον πρώτο της γάμο είναι μια πριγκίπισσα του Λουξεμβούργου. Γκλαμουριές.
Περισσότερα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliki_Diplarakou
http://www.sansimera.gr/biographies/263
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_556981_08/11/2002_43409

Ωστόσο, και το Σταρ έκανε λάθος όταν είπε «ούτε να κερδίζεις απαντώντας λάθος έχει ξαναγίνει». Με λάθος πήρε τα χρήματα (150.000 ευρώ) και ο δεύτερος μεγάλος νικητής του Εκατομμυριούχου. 

Στην ερώτηση «Τι από τα παρακάτω δεν απεικονίζεται στο σύμβολο της Ολυμπιακής Εκεχειρίας; Κλαδί Ελιάς / Το περιστέρι της ειρήνης / Ολυμπιακοί κύκλοι / Ολυμπιακή φλόγα» είχε απαντήσει «κλαδί ελιάς». Βέβαια, όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα, το σύμβολο περιέχει και τις τέσσερις εναλλακτικές, απλώς εκείνοι που έγραψαν την ερώτηση δεν πρέπει να είχαν τόσο λεπτομερή εικόνα. Γίνεται όμως περιστέρι της ειρήνης χωρίς κλαδάκι ελιάς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2010)

*Πάει ο Πάουλ...*

Άντε τώρα να φτιάχνεις νέα διαφημιστική εκστρατεία...

RIP, Paul


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 26, 2010)

Εγώ όποτε βλέπω αυτή τη διαφήμιση, με τον Herr Director να ρωτάει με απορία "Griechenland?" Φαντάζομαι τον κακομοίρη τον Πάουλ να στεγνώνει στον ήλιο σε κανένα παραλιακό ταβερνάκι με μουσική υπόκρουση Ζορμπά, έτοιμος να γίνει ξιδάτος!
  

Edit:
"...Ο Πολ είχε γεννηθεί σε ενυδρείο της Αγγλίας προτού μετακομίσει στη Γερμανία."
Τι να πει και η κακομοίρα η Μέρκελ, έναν μετανάστη είχε η Γερμανία πλήρως ενταγμένο στη γερμανική κουλτούρα της και πάει κι αυτός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2010)

Το google θυμήθηκε τη... Μάχη του Μαραθώνα!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2010)

Αυτό για τις ελληνικές ΙΡ — για τις αμερικανικές ΙΡ έχει το "Happy Halloween featuring Scooby Doo!":





Όλα τα προηγούμενα doodles βρίσκονται εδώ: http://www.google.com/logos/index.html.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2010)

Χα! το είδατε πως ένας από τους βομβοφακέλους είχε δήθεν αποστολέα το "ΕΚΕΜΕΛ - Ελένη Ζέρβα"; (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2010)

Με μια καλημέρα κι ένα ευχαριστώ στις καλές παρέες, διαβάζω και ξεχωρίζω:

Στο Βήμα:
Έφεση στις ξένες γλώσσες, είτε για να αποκτήσουν πλεονέκτημα στην απαιτητική αγορά εργασίας του ενιαίου ευρωπαϊκού χώρου είτε από χόμπι, παρουσιάζουν σταθερά οι Έλληνες. […] Από τα ίδια στοιχεία φαίνεται ότι τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά μαθητών που διδάσκονται τουλάχιστον μια ξένη γλώσσα καταγράφονται στην Ελλάδα (92%), στην Ιταλία (74%) και στην Ιρλανδία (73%).​Όχι, για να μη λέμε ότι είμαστε παντού πάτος.

Αβγολογία από τον κ. Αλαβάνο (Βήμα): Κάλεσε τους νέους να κάνουν την ψήφο τους «πέτρα που πετούν στο τέλμα της κοινωνικής στασιμότητας», τονίζοντας ότι «δεν είναι εποχή για να κάθονται στ’ αβγά τους, αλλά για να πετάξουν αβγά στο σύστημα και για να εκκολάψουν το αβγό ενός αισιόδοξου αύριο».
Κινδυνεύει να θεωρηθεί υποψήφιος για τα βραβεία mixed metaphors — τουλάχιστον. Αλλά, αν δεν ανακατέψεις αβγά, δε φτιάχνεις ομελέτα.

Η Επιτροπή Αιρέσεων της Εκκλησίας βάζει στο στόχαστρο «νέες μορφές αποκρυφισμού» (Wicca, Reiki, Αστρολογία) (Βήμα)
Η αστρολογία και οι προβλέψεις της βρέθηκαν επίσης στο επίκεντρο της Επιτροπής Αιρέσεων και ο πρωτοπρεσβύτερος κ. Γεώργιος Αναγνωστόπουλος απέδειξε, σύμφωνα με το δελτίου Τύπου που εξέδωσε η Ιερά Σύνοδος, «με επιστημονικά τεκμήρια ότι δεν βρέθηκε συσχέτιση του Ηλίου, των πλανητών και της Σελήνης με την ανθρώπινη ζωή, πολύ περισσότερο όσον αφορά την τύχη, την πρόβλεψη του μέλλοντος και τη λύση των όποιων προσωπικών προβλημάτων».​Νωρίς το θυμήθηκαν. Μήπως θα εφαρμόσουν τα επιστημονικά τεκμήρια και στα εν οίκω μεταφυσικά και αντιεπιστημονικά;

Με την ευκαιρία, ανακάλυψα ότι σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης υπάρχει σε PDF το βιβλίο _Weird Things_: _Why People Believe Weird Things: Pseudoscience, Superstition, and Other Confusions of Our Time _by Michael Shermer and Stephen Jay Gould, σε μετάφραση στα ελληνικά από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, με τίτλο _Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε παράξενα πράγματα_.

Η κυβέρνηση του ΗΒ προτίθεται να πουλήσει σε ιδιώτες 1,5 εκατομμύριο στρέμματα δασικής γης. Εκπρόσωπος του συνδικάτου Prospect σχολίασε την απειλή με θαυμάσιο λογοπαίγνιο (καλύτερο από τα αβγά):
“Three thousand employees’ jobs and futures will be under threat as the land is pulled from under their feet and thousands of jobs in the private sector – in planting, growing, felling, hauling and milling wood – will be placed in peril. It's a prime example of the absurdity of the government's argument that the private sector will compensate for job losses in the public sector.”
Από την Guardian.​Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο και καλό βόλι.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 6, 2010)

Χαιρετούμε (αγωνιστικά), ευχαριστούμε και αντευχόμαστε! :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στο Βήμα:
> Έφεση στις ξένες γλώσσες, είτε για να αποκτήσουν πλεονέκτημα στην απαιτητική αγορά εργασίας του ενιαίου ευρωπαϊκού χώρου είτε από χόμπι, παρουσιάζουν σταθερά οι Έλληνες. […] Από τα ίδια στοιχεία φαίνεται ότι τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά μαθητών που διδάσκονται τουλάχιστον μια ξένη γλώσσα καταγράφονται στην Ελλάδα (92%), στην Ιταλία (74%) και στην Ιρλανδία (73%).​Όχι, για να μη λέμε ότι είμαστε παντού πάτος.



Μιλά ο Hobhouse (1817):
When this ingenuity [των Νεοελλήνων] is employed upon subjects of Literature, it rarely fails of producing some beauty; but unfortunately it is but seldom directed to so profitable a subject. According to Mr. Hobhouse, it is principally devoted to the acquisition of languages; six of which, he affirms, even the lowest orders of the Greeks can easily master; and in which they display a proficiency truly wonderful. It is not extraordinary for one man to converse in Latin, Hellenick, Greek, Italian, Russian, Turkish, and Sclavonian; especially in Constantinople, whither the greatest linguists generally resort. "A quick and delicate ear, a flexibility of speech, and a tenacious memory" are enumerated as the causes of this ready attainment, and skilful knowledge of tongues.
On the Genius and Literature of Modern Greece, στο The Portico, τόμ. IV, Ιούλ.-Αύγ. 1817, σελ. 115.

Και (από την ίδια προεπαναστατική εποχή):
Η ανάγκη και η επιθυμία που ένιωθαν οι Έλληνες να μάθουν νεότερες γλώσσες προβάλλει ανάγλυφη στο γράμμα του Έλληνα που ήδη παραθέσαμε: παραπονιόταν για τα χρόνια που είχε χάσει μαθαίνοντας τα άχρηστα γι' αυτόν αρχαία ελληνικά, τη στιγμή που υπήρχε τέτοιος πλούτος βιβλίων για τη λογοτεχνία και την επιστήμη στις νεότερες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.



nickel said:


> Αβγολογία από τον κ. Αλαβάνο (Βήμα): Κάλεσε τους νέους να κάνουν την ψήφο τους «πέτρα που πετούν στο τέλμα της κοινωνικής στασιμότητας», τονίζοντας ότι «δεν είναι εποχή για να κάθονται στ’ αβγά τους, αλλά για να πετάξουν αβγά στο σύστημα και για να εκκολάψουν το αβγό ενός αισιόδοξου αύριο». (...) Αλλά, αν δεν ανακατέψεις αβγά, δε φτιάχνεις ομελέτα.


Δεν πειράζει, θα τον κεράσει τυρόπιτα εκείνος ο φούρναρης των Δεκεμβριανών!




nickel said:


> _Weird Things_: _Why People Believe Weird Things_ σε μετάφραση στα ελληνικά από τις Πανεπιστημιακές Εκδόσεις Κρήτης, με τίτλο _Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε παράξενα πράγματα_.


Αυτό το 'παράξενα' του μεταφρασμένου τίτλου το θεωρώ λάθος (τρελά, αλλόκοτα, παράδοξα έστω), ένα ακόμα λάθος από έναν σημαντικό εκδοτικό οίκο ο οποίος, για κάποιο λόγο, δεν τα πάει καλά με τους τίτλους. Το έχω ξαναγράψει: βιβλίο με ξένο τίτλο What computers _still_ can't do, που ήταν συνέχεια άλλου του ίδιου συγγραφέα, γραμμένου δέκα χρόνια νωρίτερα και που λεγόταν What computers can't do, το εξέδωσαν με τίτλο "Τι δεν μπορούν _ακόμα_ να κάνουν οι υπολογιστές", δηλ. What computers can't do _yet_. Η πλήρης παρανόηση. (Δόκτορ, αυτά βλέπε και μην ανησυχείς αδίκως για παρανοήσεις που δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν ;) ).


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Πλάκα έχει ο Ψαριανός: στο προεκλογικό μπλογκ του καταφέρνει να έχει πολυτονικό (στον τίτλο), μονοτονικό (στα κείμενα) και ατονικό (στη σως)!


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το 'παράξενα' του μεταφρασμένου τίτλου το θεωρώ λάθος (τρελά, αλλόκοτα, παράδοξα έστω), ένα ακόμα λάθος από έναν σημαντικό εκδοτικό οίκο ο οποίος, για κάποιο λόγο, δεν τα πάει καλά με τους τίτλους. Το έχω ξαναγράψει: βιβλίο με ξένο τίτλο What computers _still_ can't do, που ήταν συνέχεια άλλου του ίδιου συγγραφέα, γραμμένου δέκα χρόνια νωρίτερα και που λεγόταν What computers can't do, το εξέδωσαν με τίτλο "Τι δεν μπορούν _ακόμα_ να κάνουν οι υπολογιστές", δηλ. What computers can't do _yet_. Η πλήρης παρανόηση. (Δόκτορ, αυτά βλέπε και μην ανησυχείς αδίκως για παρανοήσεις που δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν ;) ).



Εγώ πάλι στο σημείωμα του μεταφραστή (το οποίο δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμη) πρόσεξα ότι αναφέρεται στο περιοδικό "Physical Review" μόνο που το γράφει "Physics Review". Στην ίδια τη μετάφραση αυτό εμφανίζεται στη σελ. 291. (Στο amazon.com βλέπω τη 2η έκδοση του πρωτότυπου η οποία έχει το σωστό "Physical Review").

(Ο λόγος που το πρόσεξα είναι μάλλον ότι πριν από μερικά χρόνια η "American Physical Society" ήθελε να αλλάξει το όνομά της σε "American Physics Society" για να μη νομίσει κανείς ότι το "Physical" σημαίνει "Σωματικός" -- δείτε π.χ. εδώ)


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2010)

"Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε κουφά πράγματα"


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Όλοι οι δικηγόροι και οι δικηγορίνες που κατεβαίνουν στις εκλογές δηλώνουν ότι από το έτος τάδε ασχολούνται με τη "μάχιμη" ή τη "μαχόμενη" δικηγορία. Και η αντιδιαστολή δεν είναι προς το να είναι συνταξιούχοι, αφού συχνά πρόκειται για νέους ανθρώπους. Απλά, είναι "μάχιμοι" και όχι στα κυκλώματα, να υποθέσω, όπως υπάρχουν οι της μαχόμενης δημοσιογραφίας και οι της δούλας. Αλλά μήπως κι εκείνοι που είναι στα κυκλώματα, μάχιμοι δεν είναι; Ν' αρχίσουμε λοιπόν όλοι να δηλώνουμε μάχιμοι μεταφραστές, μάχιμοι πολιτικοί-μηχανικοί, μάχιμοι ντελιβεράδες, μάχιμοι αβγουλάδες, και τέλος μάχιμοι συνταξιούχοι και μάχιμοι απόμαχοι. 

Επίσης, βρήκα υποψηφίους που δηλώνουν ότι εκδίδουν π.χ. εφημερίδα, αλλά δεν αναφέρουν καν το όνομά της (για λινκ ούτε λόγος). Κάποια άλλα ψηφοδέλτια μου θύμισαν την κοσμοσυρροή που γίνεται στα πανηγύρια, με τον κόσμο να περπατά ανέμελα και χαλαρά τρώγοντας μαλλί της γριάς, ενώ το καρουσέλ παιανίζει τις μουσικές του. Εντάξει, χαβαλέ έχει! Όποιος αγχώνεται πεθαίνει νέος!

Πέτυχα και το εξής σπάνιο όνομα: Θελξιόπη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Earion said:


> "Γιατί οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε κουφά πράγματα"


Σωστός! Μόνο μην ανοίξει κι εδώ εκείνη η παράπλευρη συζήτηση...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Όλοι οι δικηγόροι και οι δικηγορίνες που κατεβαίνουν στις εκλογές δηλώνουν ότι από το έτος τάδε ασχολούνται με τη "μάχιμη" ή τη "μαχόμενη" δικηγορία. Και η αντιδιαστολή δεν είναι προς το να είναι συνταξιούχοι, αφού συχνά πρόκειται για νέους ανθρώπους. Απλά, είναι "μάχιμοι" και όχι στα κυκλώματα, να υποθέσω, όπως υπάρχουν οι της μαχόμενης δημοσιογραφίας και οι της δούλας. Αλλά μήπως κι εκείνοι που είναι στα κυκλώματα, μάχιμοι δεν είναι; Ν' αρχίσουμε λοιπόν όλοι να δηλώνουμε μάχιμοι μεταφραστές, μάχιμοι πολιτικοί-μηχανικοί, μάχιμοι ντελιβεράδες, μάχιμοι αβγουλάδες, και τέλος μάχιμοι συνταξιούχοι και μάχιμοι απόμαχοι.  ...



Η "μαχόμενη/ μάχιμη δικηγορία" αντιδιαστέλλεται προς τη συμβουλευτική, την πιο... κυριλέ. Φυσικά, όπως και οι περισσότερες έννοιες ευρείας χρήσης, πέφτει συχνά θύμα καταχρηστικά διασταλτικών ερμηνειών, με συνέπεια τελικά να μη σημαίνει και πολλά πράγματα. Πάντως, ας μην ανησυχούμε, όλοι οι "κυκλωματίες" μαχόμενοι δηλώνουν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2010)

Νήμα για τη _μαχόμενη / μάχιμη δικηγορία_ εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6341


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

The Tripiṭaka Koreana or Palman Daejanggyeong was carved between 1236 and 1251, during Korea's Goryeo Dynasty, onto 81,340 wooden printing blocks with no known errors in the 52,382,960 characters. It is stored at the Haeinsa temple, South Korea. (Wikipedia) 52μισι εκατομμύρια χαρακτήρες δίχως ένα λάθος!


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2010)

Α, μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ για την τεκμηρίωση! Ωραία, κι εγώ μάχιμος μεταφραστής λοιπόν, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών! Θα το σημειώσω για όταν κατέβω υποψήφιος σε εκλογές. Γιατί αν ήμουν απ' τους άλλους, θα είχα λιγότερα προσόντα για το αξίωμα.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 6, 2010)

Λινκ που οδηγεί σε κάτι ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον, που θα μπορούσε να ξεκινήσει ξεχωριστό νήμα... Chinese translation theory.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2010)

*Οργή των Ιρλανδών για την παροχή δωρεάν τυριού από την κυβέρνηση (Ελευθεροτυπία και Guardian)​*

Ως σύγχρονη Μαρία Αντουανέτα που προτρέπει τους Ιρλανδούς να φάνε... τυρί παρομοιάζουν οι Ιρλανδοί τον υπουργό Γεωργίας της χώρας. Την οργή τους πυροδότησε η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης να μοιράσει 53 τόνους τσένταρ δωρεάν στο λαό.​
Μια και η Ιρλανδία έχει πληθυσμό γύρω στα 4,5 εκατ. κατοίκους, έρχεται γύρω στα 12 γραμμάρια κατά κεφαλή (μία μικρή φέτα για τοστ).

Μα πού τα σκέφτονται;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

Μη γίνεσαι γκρινιάρης. Αφαίρεσε τους ηλικιωμένους που έχουν χοληστερίνη και αποφεύγουν το τσένταρ, τα μωρά που δεν τρώνε ακόμα τυρί και αυτούς που είναι lactose intolerant, και βγαίνουν δύο φέτες τσένταρ στον τυροκομικά ενεργό πληθυσμό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Αποζημίωση-μαμούθ καλείται να καταβάλει η SAP στην Oracle*

*Λος Άντζελες*
Η αμερικανική Oracle, γίγαντας του λογισμικού για εταιρικές βάσεις δεδομένων, νίκησε στη δικαστική διαμάχη που ταρακουνά το τελευταίο διάστημα τη Σίλικον Βάλεϊ. Η SAP, η μεγάλη γερμανική δύναμη στην αγορά λογισμικού για επιχειρήσεις, βρέθηκε ένοχη για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας από τον ανταγωνιστή της, και καλείται να καταβάλει αποζημίωση 1,3 δισ. δολαρίων.

Πριν καν αρχίσει η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης σε περιφερειακό δικαστήριο της Καλιφόρνια, η SAP παραδέχτηκε ότι εισέβαλλε σε προστατευμένους δικτυακούς τόπους της Oracle και κατέβασε αρχεία τεκμηρίωσης και υποστήριξης πελατών για προϊόντα του ανταγωνιστή της.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Leximaniac (Nov 25, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> *Λος Άντζελες*
> Η αμερικανική Oracle, γίγαντας του λογισμικού για εταιρικές βάσεις δεδομένων, νίκησε στη δικαστική διαμάχη που ταρακουνά το τελευταίο διάστημα τη Σίλικον Βάλεϊ. Η SAP, η μεγάλη γερμανική δύναμη στην αγορά λογισμικού για επιχειρήσεις, βρέθηκε ένοχη για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας από τον ανταγωνιστή της, και καλείται να καταβάλει αποζημίωση 1,3 δισ. δολαρίων.
> 
> Πριν καν αρχίσει η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης σε περιφερειακό δικαστήριο της Καλιφόρνια, η SAP παραδέχτηκε ότι εισέβαλλε σε προστατευμένους δικτυακούς τόπους της Oracle και κατέβασε αρχεία τεκμηρίωσης και υποστήριξης πελατών για προϊόντα του ανταγωνιστή της.
> ...



Λες να μας δώσουν κάνα έξτρα μπόνους φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα ή ο Λάρι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσει για ν' αγοράσει και άλλη εταιρεία; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

Δεν ήξερα ότι το _ούνα φάτσα, ούνα ράτσα_ είχε φτάσει και σ' αυτό το σημείο, δηλαδή ότι η Ρώμη υποφέρει από το ίδιο οδυνηρό φαινόμενο των γκραφίτι σε ΚΑΘΕ επιφάνεια, όπως διαβάζω σ' αυτό το άρθρο του Time.
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2032022,00.html#ixzz16GvEcNGE

Σε κάποιο σημείο μάλιστα είναι σαν να μιλάνε ακριβώς για την υπέροχη Αθήνα μας:
"Inside [people's homes], everything is perfectly clean," says pharmacist Maria Vitale, 47, as she heads out to the cleanup. "Outside, everything is dirty. There's trash on the ground. People don't clean up after their dogs."​Το φαινόμενο έχει πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις που όταν βγαίνω από την Ελλάδα, έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να ζηλεύω πλέον _και _τους καθαρούς τοίχους.​


----------



## Porkcastle (Nov 25, 2010)

Το γκράφιτι προσωπικά μού αρέσει -όταν έχει φυσικά κόνσεπτ και δεν είναι μια κακοψεκασμένη τζίφρα σε μέχρι πρότινος πεντακάθαρο τοίχο, just because.
(Στη γειτονιά μου στην Αθήνα, κοντά στη φοιτητική εστία, έχει έναν τοίχο με πανέμορφα γκράφιτι, σωστά έργα τέχνης -κρίμα που δεν μένουν για πολύ. Πρέπει να έχουν πάρει κάποια άδεια, φαντάζομαι, γιατί έχω δει τους γκραφιτάδες επί τω έργω μέρα μεσημέρι και κάποιες φορές έχουν και κοινό που παρακολουθεί.)

Πάντως, Αλεξάνδρα, τα βρώμικα πεζοδρόμια, τα σκουπίδια και τα ...έργα τέχνης που οι ιδιοκτήτες σκύλων αφήνουν επιδεικτικά να κοσμούν τα πάρκα, τα πεζοδρόμια και τις εισόδους κτιρίων δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των μεσογειακών. Η "καρδιά της Ευρώπης" να δεις πώς είναι, μέσα στη βρώμα. Βλέπεις την κυρία να βάζει το σκυλάκι της να κάνει την ανάγκη του μπροστά σου και, όταν της τη λες αρπαγμένη, σου απαντά "και τι θα κάνεις, θα με συλλάβεις;"...
Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν πόλεις όπως η Βιέννη και το Μόναχο που ναι, λάμπουν από πάστρα. Αλλά η εκεί νοοτροπία είναι τελείως διαφορετική από "το σπίτι μου τελειώνει εκεί που κλείνει η πόρτα μου, τα άλλα ας τα φροντίσει το κράτος με τους φόρους που πληρώνω".

Και μια ευχάριστη ανάμνηση: Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια στην Κέρκυρα, έμενα σε ένα κτίριο όπου η γειτόνισσα άφηνε τα σκουπίδια της στην εξώπορτα με ανοιχτή σακούλα. Ούτε τον άνθρωπο που τα μάζευε σεβόταν ούτε εμάς που έπρεπε να υποστούμε τη μπόχα. Και, εννοείται, δεν έπαιρνε από λόγια, παρά μόνο όταν βρήκε τη σακούλα αδειασμένη στο χαλάκι της... δυστυχώς στους κάφρους μόνο η καφρίλα πιάνει και λυπάμαι πολύ που το λέω...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Το γκράφιτι προσωπικά μού αρέσει -όταν έχει φυσικά κόνσεπτ και δεν είναι μια κακοψεκασμένη τζίφρα σε μέχρι πρότινος πεντακάθαρο τοίχο, just because.


Εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για την κακοψεκασμένη τζίφρα σ' έναν πρώην καθαρό τοίχο, δεν μιλάμε για το γκράφιτι ως μορφή τέχνης.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Το γκράφιτι προσωπικά μού αρέσει -όταν έχει φυσικά κόνσεπτ και δεν είναι μια κακοψεκασμένη τζίφρα σε μέχρι πρότινος πεντακάθαρο τοίχο, just because.
> (Στη γειτονιά μου στην Αθήνα, κοντά στη φοιτητική εστία, έχει έναν τοίχο με πανέμορφα γκράφιτι, σωστά έργα τέχνης -*κρίμα που δεν μένουν για πολύ.* [...]


 
Καλημέρα* και +1.

Μήπως είναι κι αυτό μέρος της γοητείας τους, ότι είναι εφήμερα;

Έφτιαχνα κι εγώ κάποτε, στα μπαρ που δούλευα και μου το ζητούσαν για διακόσμηση, και την επόμενη σεζόν που ανακαινίζονταν καθόλου δε με πείραζε, γιατί ήξερα εξαρχής πως δε θα 'μεναν για πολύ. Κάπου έχω καταχωνιασμένες κάτι φωτογραφίες, αλλά καμία σχέση με αυτό π.χ., από το τείχος του Βερολίνου:




 
*
-Τι καλημέρα τσαμπουνάς, ωρέ συ; Εδώ κοντοζυγώνει νύχτα! Λούζεται ο αποσπερίτης να βγει κι εσύ καφεδίζεσαι ακόμα;
-Άκου να σου πω, δαιμόνιο, να χώνεσαι όπου θες μα όχι σε μένα. Καλημέρα θα λέω όλη μέρα. Ηντά 'θελες να πω, καληνύχτα; Ορίστε μας, γκιουλέκα στο στόμα μου θα σ' έχω; Κανόνισε γιατί έχω βρει τρόπο να σε ξεφορτωθώ. Μια λοβοτομούλα τόση δα και πας για βρούβες, κι εγώ θα 'χω χαραγμένο το χαμόγελο στη φάτσα μου όλη μέρα. Ούτε από κρίση θα χαμπαριάζω, ούτε από άλλα ζόρια. Έχουν βγάλει και κάτι ωραία ψυχοφάρμακα τώρα, μούρλια! Father's little helper.


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2010)

Όποιος νομίζει ότι μόνο οι νότιοι είναι βρώμικοι, ας έρθει μια βόλτα από Λονδίνο. ΟΚ, γκραφίτι δεν έχει, αλλά σκουπίδι έχει. Μάλιστα προχτές στο τρένο για το Καίμπριτζ διάβαζα ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας τρένων που έλεγε ότι στο εξής θα κυνηγάνε με βαριά πρόστιμα όσους... ακολουθούσε κατάλογος αγένειος και κυρίως με εντυπωσίασε το ότι στη λίστα είχε αυτούς που φτύνουν (μεγάλο ζήτημα εν ΗΒ) και αυτούς που βάζουν τα παπούτσια τους πάνω στα καθίσματα. Δηλαδή το 50-60% των επιβατών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2010)

Χαίρε. Εκεί που λες Londinium, δεν προσθέτεις και ένα Cantabrigia για να έχουμε καλύτερο στίγμα; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2010)

Δεν μας φτάνουν οι Έλληνες του σήμερα, έχουμε και τους Αρχαίους να μας κάνουν τη ζωή δύσκολη. Ξέρω ότι οι καθημερινά ταλαιπωρούμενοι βρίζουν πολύ. Εγώ μια φορά προ ημερών χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω δύο φορές για απλή διαδρομή και γέμισα οκτώ κούκλες του βουντού. Τώρα βρήκαν και δικαιολογία, αφού μάλλον θα περιμένουμε να γίνει το επόμενο μουσείο Ακρόπολης...

ΠΑΡΑΤΑΣΗ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ - ΑΤΤΙΚΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΕΥΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ
ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ της 26/11/2010​
Η ΑΕ ΗΣΑΠ ενημερώνει το επιβατικό κοινό ότι κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών ανακαίνισης της σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής, στην περιοχή μεταξύ των σταθμών ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ - ΘΗΣΕΙΟ, προέκυψαν αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα.

Το τμήμα μεταξύ ΑΤΤΙΚΗ - ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ παραμένει εκτός λειτουργίας και ο χρόνος παράδοσής του θα ανακοινωθεί με νεότερο δελτίο τύπου, μετά την ολοκλήρωση των αρχαιολογικών ερευνών, στο τμήμα ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ - ΘΗΣΕΙΟ.

Η Εταιρεία διαβεβαιώνει ότι καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για επιτάχυνση των εργασιών, σε συνεργασία πάντοτε με την Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία.

Παρακαλούμε το επιβατικό κοινό για την κατανόησή του.
http://www.isap.gr/pr.detailed.asp?id=232​
Κατανόηση έχουμε. Η υπομονή εξαντλήθηκε.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2010)

Εμ, πώς να μη βρουν ευρήματα εκεί, αφού η γραμμή περνά μέσα από την αρχαία Αγορά, από την καρδιά της αρχαίας πόλης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2010)

Πώς μας ξέφυγε τέτοιος φιλέλληνας; 

Από εδώ:

In a slim volume entitled L'Europe au XXe siècle, published in Paris in 1863, French author Henri Dron predicted the political future for the Old Continent in the coming century. Dron showed himself to be an amateur rather than a connaisseur of geopolitics, by committing the original sin of futurology: assuming that the future will be more sensible, less chaotic than the present.





[....]

The real shocker - not least, one presumes, to Greeks themselves - is the extension of a Greek empire up the Balkan peninsula all the way to the gates of Vienna. Most of that area was still occupied by the Ottomans at Dron's time, but to assume that the vacuum left by their withdrawal would be filled by the fledgling Hellenic state then clinging to the Pelopponesos seems farfetched in the extreme.​
Μάλλον μπέρδεψε τον Μεγαλέξαντρο με τον Αλέξαντρο Μαυροκορδάτο...


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2010)

Πάντως, ένα μικρό μα όχι αμελητέο κομμάτι τής προς βορράν επέκτασης το πρόβλεψε...

Edit: Και βλέπω μάλιστα ότι πρωτεύουσα της Ευρώπης θα ήταν η Βιέννη, της δε Ελληνικής Αυτοκρατορίας το Βελιγράδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2010)

Ναι, με τις πρωτεύουσες δεν τα πήγε πολύ καλά (ενώ στα υπόλοιπα)... Τολέδο, Δρέσδη, Νόβγκοροντ και δύο αβάπτιστα....


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2010)

Εκτροχιασμός τρένου, με έναν νεκρό και πέντε τραυματίες, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Άργους-Τρίπολης σημειώθηκε, για άγνωστους λόγους, στις 21:45 το βράδυ της Πέμπτης, 500 μέτρα πριν από το σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό του Αχλαδόκαμπου Aργολίδας.
Στην αμαξοστοιχία επέβαιναν τρία άτομα προσωπικό *και μόλις τέσσερις επιβάτες.*

*Ερώτηση*: Γιατί δεν έδιναν στον καθένα από τους τέσσερις επιβάτες από 50 ευρώ να πάνε με ΕΝΑ ταξί και οι τέσσερις; Πόσες χιλιάδες ευρώ στοίχισε η κίνηση του τρένου από το Άργος μέχρι την Τρίπολη, χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε και το δυστύχημα; 
​


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Πρώτα αχρήστεψαν συνειδητά τα τρένα, Αλεξάντρα, ώστε να μην τα παίρνει κανένας, και τώρα οι ίδιοι που τα αχρήστεψαν λένε "κοιτάξτε, είναι άχρηστα". Αυτό δεν είναι και πολύ τίμιο. Το ίδιο γίνεται με το ΙΚΑ κλπ. Το αχρηστεύουν συνειδητά, και μετά θα λένε 'μα είναι άχρηστο'. Στο μεταξύ, εμείς πληρώνουμε κανονικά για να μην είναι άχρηστα. Πού πάνε τα λεφτά μας; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα.

Τέλος πάντων, για άλλο μπήκα εδώ, εφήμερο αλλά ιστορικό:

Ο Βόγιατζερ έφτασε στην ηλιόπαυση! :) (κι εγώ στην εμμηνόπαυση  )


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

Costas said:


> Πρώτα αχρήστεψαν συνειδητά τα τρένα, Αλεξάντρα, ώστε να μην τα παίρνει κανένας, και τώρα οι ίδιοι που τα αχρήστεψαν λένε "κοιτάξτε, είναι άχρηστα". Αυτό δεν είναι και πολύ τίμιο. Το ίδιο γίνεται με το ΙΚΑ κλπ. Το αχρηστεύουν συνειδητά, και μετά θα λένε 'μα είναι άχρηστο'. Στο μεταξύ, εμείς πληρώνουμε κανονικά για να μην είναι άχρηστα. Πού πάνε τα λεφτά μας; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα.


Εμένα πάντως το ερώτημά μου είναι, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, πού ήταν όλοι αυτοί οι συνδικαλιστές κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής τής συνειδητής αχρήστευσης. Πού βρίσκονταν όταν υποβαθμίζονταν οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες, πού κρύβονταν όταν οι πολίτες υπέφεραν λόγω αυτής τής υποβάθμισης κι αχρήστευσης; Και πώς θα τους σεβαστώ εγώ ή θα τους θεωρήσω αξιόπιστους, όταν το μόνο που τριγκάρει το να εμφανιστούν είναι το να αγγιχτούν (ή, έστω, να φανεί ότι πάνε να αγγιχτούν) _τα δικά τους_ κεκτημένα; Με _τα δικά μας_ κεκτημένα για ποιότητα υπηρεσιών τι γίνεται μπρε πατριώτες; Και τολμάνε μετά να επικαλούνται λειτουργήματα και κοινωφέλεια οι θρασύτατοι!... Είναι _αυτό_ τίμιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2010)

«τριγκάρει»;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> «τριγκάρει»;


trigger (v.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Τα καλά παιδιά του slang.gr έχουν το _*τριγκάρω*_ και τα καλά παιδιά του ΛΝΕΓ έχουν το _*ιντριγκάρω*_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τα καλά παιδιά του slang.gr έχουν το _*τριγκάρω*_.


Ο ορισμός τους καλύπτει μόνο τη σημασία "πειράζω" τής καθομιλουμένης, ενώ πολύ πιο διαδεδομένη είναι η τεχνική χρήση [όπου σημαίνει ό,τι και το _trigger_ "to initiate or precipitate (a chain of events, scientific reaction, psychological process, etc.)"].


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2010)

Τι, δεν σε τρίγκαρε ακόμα να φτιάξεις ένα σωστό λήμμα στο ελληνικό;


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Εγώ μιλάω σαν χρήστης, καταναλωτής (των τρένων) και φορολογούμενος. Για τα συνδικαλιστικά μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο στα επαγγέλματα που ασκώ. Δεν με πειράζει ας πούμε καθόλου (αντιθέτως) η προσπάθεια που γίνεται εσχάτως να υπάρξει συνδικαλιστικό όργανο για τους μεταφραστές. Εμένα. Αλλά και στο άλλο μου επάγγελμα, οι ασυνδικάλιστοι συνάδελφοί μου είναι οι χειρότεροι· αυτό έχω ζήσει. Πάντα στην απέξω, πάντα στο μαύρο, και πάντα κριτική στο Σωματείο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2010)

Κι εγώ με την ιδιότητα του χρήστη, του καταναλωτή και του φορολογουμένου μιλάω, Κώστα. Διότι με αυτήν ακριβώς την ιδιότητα έχω την απαίτηση και την προσδοκία από τους συνδικαλιστές των κοινωφελών λειτουργημάτων να βγαίνουν μπροστά όποτε απειλείται το ποιοτικό επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών τους, κι όχι μοναχά όποτε τους θίγουν τα κεκτημένα. Εγώ λ.χ. δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι είδους συντήρηση έχει γίνει στο τρένο στο οποίο επιβιβάζομαι (ή στο αεροπλάνο, το πάλαι ποτέ επί Ολυμπιακής), οπότε θέλω να βγαίνει στην επιφάνεια οτιδήποτε κακώς κείμενο μέσα από τους αγώνες τού συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, κι όχι μόλις τους κοπεί κάποιο επίδομα ή όποτε θέλουν αύξηση. Κροκοδείλια δάκρυα για τον δημόσιο και κοινωφελή χαρακτήρα των ΔΕΚΟ (ή της δημόσιας παιδείας κλπ, τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί κι αυτά) από συνδικαλιστές οι οποίοι δεν βγήκαν ποτέ να διαμαρτυρηθούν για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες προς τον πολίτη, που ποτέ δεν έκαναν απεργία με αιτήματα αποκλειστικά για το δικό μου καλό αλλά πάντα και μόνο για τη δική τους τσέπη (κι άντε να κότσαραν και καμιά γενικότητα-ευχολόγιο στο υστερόγραφο των αιτημάτων τους) με κάνουν να λέω ότι καλά παθαίνουν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 15, 2010)

Μα δεν κλαίω γι' αυτούς, για μένα κλαίω. Πέρα απ' αυτό, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν οι συνδικαλιστές π.χ. των τρένων έχουν καταγγείλει τα χάλια αυτά. Πώς να το ξέρω; Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι οι αδρά αμειβόμενες ηγεσίες των ίδιων των τρένων και όποιων άλλων δημόσιων υπηρεσιών έχουν το μαχαίρι, έχουν και το καρπούζι. Δεν μπορεί οι Διευθύνοντες Σύμβουλοι να κρύβονται πίσω από τους συνδικαλιστές, οι οποίοι στο κάτω-κάτω φυσική τους θέση και λειτουργία είναι να υπερασπίζονται τους μισθούς και τις συνθήκες εργασίας των εργαζομένων (γι' αυτό δημιουργήθηκαν τα συνδικάτα, ούτε στην Ελλάδα συνδιοικούν ή συνδιαλέγονται έστω με την εργοδοσία στο βαθμό που το κάνουν π.χ. στη Γερμανία).


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2010)

*There Oughta Be a Law. Well, There Is.* (ΝΥΤ)
Εσταντανέ από μιαν άλλη πραγματικότητα (με 483 μίλια ποδηλατόδρομους/-λουρίδες):
Let’s be clear. We like bicycles. They are good for our air, good for our health, and, perhaps even someday, good for our traffic problems. New York City has about 483 miles of bike paths, some going back to the 1800s, and is adding 50 miles of bike lanes a year. City officials have recently been handing out data showing that these lanes “calm” traffic and cut down on fatalities.

But a lot of people are not particularly calm about bicyclists, and we are deeply sympathetic. Too many cyclists must think that they don’t have to follow traffic rules. That red light? Zip on through. That one-way street? No problem. Cyclists like to call it “salmoning.” If the city is serious about encouraging biking (and, by the way, less than a percent of commuters in New York currently ride bikes), then the New York Police Department and bike riders have to crack down on these cyclists and make them obey traffic laws like everybody else.
(...)
The Manhattan borough president, Scott Stringer, listening to complaints from cyclists and other New Yorkers, did a quick snapshot of several locations and found what he called chaos. Over a 22-hour period, his staff members clocked: 741 instances of pedestrians blocking bike lanes; more than 275 vehicles blocking bike lanes, including a school bus and pedicabs; 331 cyclists going the wrong way; 237 cyclists running red lights; and 42 cyclists riding on sidewalks.


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2010)

Προσοχή! ψηλοτάκουνα κοντοφούστανα δολώματα!

*Flirty Models Were Hired in Bid to Find Bone Marrow* (ΝΥΤ)
BOSTON — On its face, it seemed reasonable enough: a bone marrow registry sending recruiters to malls, ballparks and other busy sites to enlist potential donors.

But the recruiters were actually flirtatious models in heels, short skirts and lab coats, law enforcement officials say, asking passers-by for DNA swabs without mentioning the price of the seemingly simple procedure. And the registry, Caitlin Raymond International, was paying up to $60,000 a week for the models while billing insurance companies up to $4,300 per test. 
(...)
“The models worked the crowds, if you will,” he said. “We were told basically they would engage a lot of younger men with some sort of flirtatious thing: ‘Hey, don’t you want to be a hero? Come on, do this!’ ”

If people expressed interest, Mr. Boffetti said, the models — who, for reasons that remain unclear, sometimes also wore electric-blue wigs [Σ. ίσως για την Katy Perry του California Gurls?]— would hand them off to registry employees who would take mouth swabs.

“They got people to do this without telling them it could be a charge of $4,300 against their insurance,” he said.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2010)

Επειδή πριν δυο Παρασκευές με χτύπησε ποδήλατο και πέρασα το βράδυ στο νοσοκομείο στα επείγοντα περιμένοντας να με δει κανένας γιατρός (κι ήμουνα και πρώτη στη λίστα προτεραιότητας), συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω σχετικά με τις παρανομίες των ποδηλατών. Την έχω γλυτώσει ξυστά άλλες δυο-τρεις φορές, και δεν είμαι μοναδική περίπτωση, αλλά οι ποδηλάτες δε χαμπαριάζουν. Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι σε αντίθεση με τα ιχ δεν τους ακούς όταν σε πλησιάζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2010)

Ναι, έχω ακούσει κι εγώ φοβερά παράπονα για τους ποδηλάτες του Λονδίνου. Περαστικά!


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

Αμίμητη περφόρμανς του Ψαριανού απόψε στη Βουλή, στη συζήτηση για τον προϋπολογισμό. Μίλησε για κάνα 20λεπτο (τόσο το 'κοψα), γύρω στις 23.45, και τα είπε όλα και πολύ ωραία. Το πιο αστείο, που ακόμα γελάω: "ψηφίζουμε έναν προϋπολογισμό-μαϊμού. Και είναι προϋπολογισμός-μαϊμού, γιατί άμα του πετάξεις μια μπανάνα πηδάει και την πιάνει". Αλλά είπε κι άλλα ωραία, και τα είπε με πολλή σωματική γλώσσα, με πολλή έξαψη. Δείτε το!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 22, 2010)

Πού να το δούμε, για;  Έχεις κανένα λικνάκι; :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

Όχι, δεν έχω, άλλωστε είναι πολύ νωρίς. Αλλά στο σάιτ του βάζει συνήθως το κείμενο, και όταν πρόκειται για ομιλίες (και όχι για [επ]ερωτήσεις) είδα ότι βάζει και συνδέσμους προς το YouTube, όπου κάποιος/α έχει κανάλι με κάμποσες ομιλίες του. Οπότε μπορεί ν' ανέβει εκεί προσεχώς. Έκλεισε δε χτες με δύο παροιμίες του παππού του και της θείας του σε ανταπάντηση της ρήσης του Γέρου Παπαντρέου περί ευημερίας των αριθμών και δυστυχίας των ανθρώπων, που ήταν όλα τα λεφτά! Επίσης, όταν ο προεδρεύων Κουράκης του έκανε την κλασική υπόμνηση ότι ξεπέρασε το χρόνο κλπ., που γίνεται σε όλους τους ομιλητές και όλοι γυρνάνε και λένε "Κε Πρόεδρε, τελειώνω αμέσως" κττ., αυτός γύρισε και είπε "Κε Πρόεδρε, θα μιλήσω για μισή ώρα ακόμα". Γενικά, είχε πολλή πλάκα αλλά ήταν και electrifying, για μένα τουλάχιστον: απ' τις μεγάλες ρέντες του.


----------



## crystal (Dec 22, 2010)

Το πέτυχα κι εγώ, αλλά μου έβγαλε μια θλίψη μεγάλη. Θες επειδή μιλούσε μόνο σε πέντε-έξι άτομα, θες επειδή τίποτα δεν γυρίζει πίσω... Άντεξα πέντε λεπτά και το γύρισα, πιστή στην ακλόνητη απόφαση να πάψω να ασχολούμαι. Μέχρι να μεταναστεύσω.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2010)

crystal said:


> πιστή στην ακλόνητη απόφαση να πάψω να ασχολούμαι. Μέχρι να
> μεταναστεύσω.


My thoughts exactly. Μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα. Γιατί αν δε ασχοληθώ εγώ, δεν ασχοληθείς εσύ (με την ευρύτερη έννοια), δεν ασχοληθεί κι ο τρίτος, βγαίνει ο Μιχαλολιάκος στο Δήμο Αθηναίων.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2010)

Palavra said:


> ...βγαίνει ο Μιχαλολιάκος στο Δήμο Αθηναίων.


Στον Δήμο Πειραιά, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Στον Δήμο Πειραιά, σωστά;


Όχι μόνο, η Παλ Αύρα εννοεί τον ξάδελφο, με τη Χρυσή Αυγή...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 23, 2010)

Δεν θα γράφω όταν κάνω άλλα πέντε πράγματα ταυτόχρονα. Δεν θα γράφω όταν κάνω άλλα πέντε πράγματα ταυτόχρονα.Δεν θα γράφω όταν κάνω άλλα πέντε πράγματα ταυτόχρονα.

Αυτόν που λέει ο δόκτωρ εννοούσα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 23, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, έχω ακούσει κι εγώ φοβερά παράπονα για τους ποδηλάτες του Λονδίνου. Περαστικά!


Ποδηλάτης του Καίμπριτζ, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (βλ. και σχετική αλλαγή τοποθεσίας, πηγαινοέρχομαι), αλλά και στο Λονδίνο είναι φρικτοί. Μόνο που στο Λονδίνο κινδυνεύεις να τους πατήσεις εσύ με το ιχ γιατί πετάγονται ξαφνικά χωρίς να κάνουν σήματα κλπ. Ενώ _εις την ωρέαν Κανταβριγίαν_ πέρναγα απέναντι στο δρόμο αμέριμνη ενώ είχε σταματήσει λεωφορείο να με αφήσει να περάσω κι εμφανίστηκε ο ποδηλάτης πίσω από το λεωφορείο και... 
Δε βαριέσαι, τώρα πέρασε. Αλλά μακρυά από ποδήλατα στο εξής. 

ΥΓ μη μου διορθώσετε την ορθογραφία, έχει σημασία.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

Το κλιπάκι με την ομιλία του Ψαριανού, που έλεγα παραπάνω.




 
Προσπάθησα να βάλω σκέτο το λινκ, χωρίς εικόνα (πολιτικό γαρ το περιεχόμενο), αλλά μου προσθέτει αυτόματα τις αγκύλες με τα url!

mod's note: Έτσι το ήθελες ή να το επαναφέρω; 
Για να εμφανιστεί ο σύνδεσμος χωρίς το βίντεο, πριν το αναρτήσεις πρέπει να ξετσεκάρεις το "Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on)."


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2010)

Όταν δεν θέλουμε να φαίνεται η εικόνα του γιουτιουμπακιού, υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις:

Λύση 1η: Ξετσεκάρουμε κάτω από το πλαίσιο κειμένου την επιλογή «Automatically embed media (requires automatic parsing of links in text to be on)».

Λύση 2η: Παίρνουμε διεύθυνση του βίντεο από τόπους όπως το tinyurl, π.χ.
http://tinyurl.com/39ap6gz
Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο αν σε ένα μήνυμα θέλουμε να φαίνεται ένα άλλο βίντεο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2010)

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ!
mod: Ναι, καλύτερα να μη φαίνεται, μια και είναι πολιτικό.




Η πολιτική συζήτηση που προκλήθηκε από το βιντεάκι μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7701


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2010)

Κι ένα αισιόδοξο εφήμερο, το Χριστουγεννιάτικο ντουντλ της γκουγκλ:






Καλά Χριστούγεννα, λεξιλόγοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2010)

Ο νικητής του γερμανικού Supertalent (..έχεις ταλέντο), τραγουδάει ντουέτο --με τον εαυτό του:






Η πρωτότυπη παράσταση, σε βίντεο τπυ καναλιού (προηγείται διαφήμιση 20" κλπ, εδώ).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2010)

Κόντρα-τενόρος, ε;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Κόντρα-τενόρος, ε;



Όχι σοπράνο-βαρύτονος; :)



Κάτι άκουσα στις ειδήσεις για άρθρο στο Newsweek που μας «περιποιείται», αλλά λέει καλά λόγια για τον πρωθυπουργό. Να είναι άραγε αυτό;
http://www.papandreou.gr/papandreou...rd=7739474&f=-1&rf=-1&m=13198&rm=19683465&l=1


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2010)

*How the world's biggest movie website is run by a 'self-confessed geek' from a house in Bristol 
*
The founder of one of the most successful websites in the world has been unveiled as a self-confessed technology geek who still runs the website from his former family home in Stoke Gifford, Bristol.
Colin Needham began the Internet Movie Database (IMDb) in 1990 as a hobby, and now the website is the 42nd most popular on the planet, attracting some 57 million unique users every month.
Such is the power and influence it wields, IMDb - which has information on over 3.2million actors and industry professionals and a database of more than 1.5million films – has the ability to launch and crush Hollywood careers.






 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...olin-Needham-house-Bristol.html#ixzz19cHDEvot
 

​


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2010)

Cardiff Movie Database. Είμαι αρκετα παλιά και θυμάμαι ότι έτσι λεγόταν αρχικά. Ο άνθρωπος είχε φτιάξει web 2.0 πριν το web 2.0.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2010)

Unveiled; Πού βρισκόταν η Daily Mail;

Εκτός, ας πούμε, από το λήμμα της άλλης γνωστής εταιρείας, το οποίο χρονολογείται από το 2003, και το εξαιρετικά σεμνό βιογραφικό σημείωμα στην Imdb, μου αρέσει η τελευταία παράγραφος στην παρουσίαση της _New York Times_ (πάει παρέα με τη φωτογραφία της Mail):

The Needhams live in what he calls their "dream house" about 15 minutes away. It is there that Mr. Needham keeps his prized possession: an ever-growing collection of 7,500 films, mostly DVD's. Asked whether someday it would all be digital, with his collection floating on a hard drive, Mr. Needham thought not: "I like to kick the tires of things I own."​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

*The Mystery of Dinner for One*

Every New Year's Eve, half of all Germans plunk down in front of their televisions to watch a 1963 English comedy sketch called _Dinner for One_. Walk into any bar in Bavaria and shout the film's refrain: "The same procedure as last year, madam?" The whole crowd will shout back in automatic, if stilted, English: "The same procedure as _every_ year, James." Even though _Dinner for One _is, according to the _Guinness Book of World Records,_ the most frequently repeated TV program ever, it has never been aired in the United Kingdom or the United States, and most of the English-speaking world is ignorant of its existence. When _Der Spiegel_ probed the mystery last New Year's, it found that the BBC had not only never contemplated broadcasting this veddy British nugget in the United Kingdom, the BBC's spokesperson had never even heard of it.

_Dinner for One_ , also known as _Der 90 Geburtstag_ (_The 90th Birthday_), has rattled around the cabaret circuit for decades. Written by British author Lauri Wylie in the 1920s, it presents a morbidly funny story in miniature—(just 11 minutes on TV): Elderly Miss Sophie throws her birthday party every year, setting the table for her friends Sir Toby, Mr. Pommeroy, Mr. Winterbottom, and Adm. von Schneider, while conveniently ignoring the fact that they've all been dead for a quarter-century. (You can watch all of _Dinner for One_ here or read the English script here.) Her butler James manfully takes up the slack by playacting all of them. He serves both drinks and food while quaffing toasts on behalf of each "guest," a bevy of soused British noblemen and von Schneider, who toasts Miss Sophie with a heel-click and a throaty "Skål!" (Watch a sample of Mr. Winterbottom's patois here.) James waddles to and fro, trips repeatedly over the head of a tiger-pelt rug, declaims each guest's pleasantries boozily, spray-fires the table with mispoured drinks, and downs a little water from a flower vase. Each course begins with the signature refrain: "The same procedure as last year, madam?" "The same procedure as _every_ year, James." The sketch ends with James' final "procedure": bedding the old lady himself.

Η συνέχεια του άρθρου εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2011)

*Golden Voiced Homeless Man*

You won't believe your ears. 
Ted Williams, a former radio announcer who now panhandles on the side of I-71 in Columbus, Ohio, serenaded a Columbus Dispatch reporter recently with his amazing voice.
Carrying a sign that says he has a "god-given gift of a great voice," Williams told the _Dispatch_:"I just said, well, hey. I can't be an actor, I can't be an on-air personality, but the voice just became something of a development over the years and I went to school for it. And then alcohol and drugs and a few other things became a part of my life. I've got two years clean, and I'm trying hard to get it back. And hopefully somebody from one of these television or radio stations will say, 'hey, I need a voice-over,' or ' I need something.'" ​The "golden-voiced" homeless man became an overnight star on YouTube, with more than 4 million views. His story has already been featured on CNN and according to CBS News, he may have a few job offers coming his way.
Some of his prospects include a full-time job offer from the Cleveland Cavaliers, and queries from MTV, ESPN and the NFL, whose director of post-production films, Kevin McLoughlin, told the Columbus Dispatch, "My boss said to me: 'If you don't get him hired, you're fired.'"


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2011)

Μια πολύ ωραία ιδέα για το Υπουργείο Υγείας μας:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2011)

Καταπληκτική ιδέα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2011)

replay, reuse, recycle :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

Για να ενημερώνεστε για τις λαμογιές που κυκλοφορούν, ορίστε και το βραχιολάκι της ενεργειακής ισορροπίας. Βρέθηκαν αρκετοί βλάκες ώστε να γίνει είδηση:
What are Power Balance bands?
A growing number of celebrities are being spotted with a distinctive silicone band on their wrists. While users claim it can help with balance, critics dismiss it as unscientific hocus pocus. So why would anybody wear a Power Balance band?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-12135402​Διασκέδασα πολύ με μια συζήτηση στο φόρουμ των φίλων του τρεξίματος. Πρώτα κάποιος το διαφημίζει, έπειτα κάποιος ορκίζεται ότι το φόρεσε και είδε την υγειά του και μετά αρχίζει το ψιλό γαζί... Μου άρεσε η ατάκα όπου κάποιος ζητάει υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση κατά πόσο το βραχιολάκι βελτιώνει τις επιδόσεις στο σεξ και παίρνει την απάντηση: «Εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο του σώματος το φοράς».
http://www.runningnews.gr/snitzforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4444


----------



## Elsa (Jan 7, 2011)

Πωπω! Γκούγκλισα "ενεργειακό βραχιόλι" και έγινε χαμός από δαύτα! Μάλιστα, αν δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά, ένα τέτοιο φοράει κι ο ΓΑΠ! 





Κάποτε, αν θυμάσαι, είχαν πέραση κάτι χάλκινα βραχιόλια που θεράπευαν τους πόνους της αρθρίτιδας... Παλιές τεχνολογίες, ξεπερασμένες, τώρα ολόγραμμα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι (φωτοσοπιά)...


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2011)

Παρεξήγηση έγινε, δεν είναι ενεργειακό. 
Είναι το βραχιόλι με το οποίο βρίσκει τους αδέσποτους ψηφοφόρους Ομ όταν τολμήσουν να φύγουν από το μαντρί:
Terr decides to escape, and to take the headset with him. He does not get very far before Tiva realizes he is missing, and her mother tells her to use *her bracelet* to bring him back. Terr finds himself suddenly being dragged backward by the collar. Only the headset becoming entangled in plants allows a wild female Om to come to his rescue before he is choked by the collar or dragged all the way back.
​


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο, αλλά κι άλλο τσιμέντο ήθελε η εξέδρα. Από το Economist:
Blame and shame: A chronicle of deaths that should have been foretold 

Κι από εδώ:
BP, Halliburton and Transocean, the three key companies involved with the well and the rig that exploded, each made _individual decisions that increased risks of a blowout but saved significant time or money_. But ultimately, the Deepwater Horizon disaster came down to a single failure, the panel says: management. _When decisions were made, no one was considering the risk they were taking._

Η έμφαση δική μου. 
Κάποτε ήμασταν μια παρέα μηχανικοί της βιομηχανίας (της βαριάς βιομηχανίας κιόλας) και αναρωτιόμασταν πώς δεν πέφτουν τα αεροπλάνα, δεν συγκρούονται τα τρένα, δε μας έρχονται στο κεφάλι οι δορυφόροι, με τόση αμέλεια και τόση ασχετοσύνη και ανευθυνότητα που υπάρχει στον εργασιακό χώρο. Δεν είχαμε σκεφτεί την πιθανότητα μόλυνσης, οφείλω να ομολογήσω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Ζευγάρι έπαιξε δύο δελτία με τους ίδιους αριθμούς και κέρδισε το τζακ-ποτ

Ένα ζευγάρι από την πόλη Μπουργκάς της Μαύρης Θάλασσας μοιράστηκε το τζακ-ποτ στην τελευταία κλήρωση του τότο, καταθέτοντας δύο ξεχωριστά δελτία.

Οι δύο σύζυγοι πήγαν δύο διαφορετικές μέρες στο ίδιο πρακτορείο και καταβάλλοντας το ελάχιστο αντίτιμο των (0,25 ευρώ) συμπλήρωσαν τους ίδιους αριθμούς στο τότο 6/42, χωρίς να ενημερώσουν ο ένας τον άλλον.

Η τύχη τους χαμογέλασε και το ζευγάρι μοιράστηκε το τζακ-ποτ κερδίζοντας το ποσό των 213.000 ευρώ (425.926 λέβα).

Το τυχερό ζευγάρι σκοπεύει να ξοδέψει τα χρήματα σε διακοπές με κρουαζιερόπλοιο και να αγοράσει ένα σπίτι με κήπο, καθώς μένει σε ενοικιαζόμενο διαμέρισμα.​Πηγή


--Αγάπη, σου 'χω μια έκπληξη
--Κι εγώ, μωρό μου!
--Τη δική μου δεν μπορείς να την φανταστείς!
--Σαν τη δικιά μου πάντως αποκλείεται!
--Ορίστε λοιπόν, μίλα πρώτος/πρώτη (από μέσα της/του: γμ την ανταγωνιστικότητά σου!)
--Όχι, πες εσύ (από μέσα του/της: γμ τη δική σου!)
--Κέρδισα το Τζόκερ!
--Κι εγώ!
--Ε, δεν παίζεσαι πια! Παντού θες να βγαίνεις από πάνω! Δ-ι-α-ζ-ύ-γ-ι-ο!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2011)

Προφανώς, λέω εγώ, είχαν κάποια στάνταρ νούμερα που έπαιζαν πάντα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2011)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, και ο ένας μόνο απ' τους δυο να είχε κερδίσει, τα ίδια λεφτά θα παίρνανε (εκτός κι αν υπήρχε κι άλλος νικητής).

Ωραίο το σκετσάκι, δόκτορ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2011)

Θέλουν να μας τρελάνουν;

*Έκπληκτοι οι ζωολόγοι με σκύλο κόλεϊ που καταλαβαίνει 1.022 λέξεις*
[...]
Στην τέταρτη φάση της μελέτης, η Τσέισερ μπορούσε να μαθαίνει τα ονόματα αντικειμένων διά της εις άτοπον απαγωγής: μπορούσε να συμπεραίνει σε ποιο αντικείμενο αντιστοιχούσε μια νέα λέξη αποκλείοντας τα αντικείμενα με γνωστά ονόματα. [...]

Μια πρώτη γνωριμία με την Τσέισερ


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 12, 2011)

Αυτό δεν είναι κόλεΪ.. είναι μπόρντερ κόλεΪ*.... *έχει διαφορά... Τα κόλεϊ είναι πανέξυπνα (αν δεν παινέψω το σπίτι μου θα με πλακώσει, δύο τα 'χω) 





αλλά τα μπόρντερ τα κάνουν να μοιάζουν χαζά... Το κακό με τα μπόρντερ είναι ότι θέλουν να τους δίνεις να κάνουν δουλειά αλλιώς νευριάζουν :)

Διάσημα κόλεϊ: Lassie




Διάσημα μπόρντερ κόλεϊ: Old Hemp, Winston Cap


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2011)

Διερμηνείς, ήρθε η ώρα που φοβόσασταν. Το Γκουγκλ μας πάει στην εποχή του Σταρ Τρεκ, που όλοι σε όλο τον Γαλαξία μιλάνε μέσω του communicator τους (καλά, εντάξει, όχι ακόμα...)
Google Translate Adds Conversation Mode


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2011)

Άμα μάθει το _Γεια σου. Τι κάνεις, καλά;_ να μην το μεταφράζει «Hello. What are you doing well?», θα έχει κάνει ένα δεύτερο μεγάλο βήμα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

*Αλεπού πυροβόλησε τον κυνηγό της* (Τα Νέα)
  

Βελτιώθηκε η είδηση «Σκύλος δαγκώνει άνθρωπο»...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2011)

(Αντι)ασφαλιστικά, (αντι)εργασιακά, μνημόνια, δαιμόνια τα ψήφισαν... Αλλά νισάφι, όλα έχουν τα όριά τους, έτσι και οι περήφανοι βουλευτές μας πάτησαν πόδι:

_«Τύµπανα πολέµου» ηχούν πάλι στην Κοινοβουλευτική Οµάδα του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Αφορµή για τη νέα αντιπαράθεση, το νοµοσχέδιο της υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος Τίνας Μπιρµπίλη για τη βιοποικιλότητα, του οποίου βασική διάταξη αναφέρει ότι σε περιοχές που έχουν χαρακτηριστεί Νatura καθορίζεται σε 10 στρέµµατα το εµβαδόν των οικοπέδων εντός των οποίων θα επιτρέπεται στο εξής η οικοδοµική ή άλλη δραστηριότητα. 
Οι βουλευτές προειδοποίησαν ήδη την κυβέρνηση ότι «αυτό το νοµοσχέδιο δεν περνάει» και την κάλεσαν να ζητήσει από τηναρµόδια υπουργό «να το πάρει πίσω»._

Από τα "ΝΕΑ"


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2011)

Μία υπουργό της προκοπής έχει κι αυτή η κυβέρνηση, μη χάσουν και την αφήσουν να κάνει και τίποτα της προκοπής! (συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, εξαφανίζομαι)


----------



## psifio (Jan 19, 2011)

Europe Asks If It Can Probe Uranus.
(Enough said.)


----------



## crystal (Jan 21, 2011)

Δωρεάν τεστ ΠΑΠ χωρίς ραντεβού στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Pathfinder


(Χρειάστηκε να το διαβάσω δυο φορές για να το πιστέψω...)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2011)

*Εντυπωσιακή άνοδος του ΚΚ στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο!*

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Sun τα τρυφερώς αποκαλούμενα και «ανεμούρια» από τους Βρετανούς (ΣτΖ: Ομολογουμένως ατυχής η ορολογική αυτή σύλληψη, ποιος ξέρει τι 'χαν στο μυαλό τους τα ζαβά...) ανέβηκαν ένα επίπεδο στην κλίμακα μεγέθους και πλέον διατίθενται σε κούπα ΚΚ έναντι της απλής Κ που αποτελούσε μέχρι τώρα το κορυφαίο εμπορικώς διαθέσιμο μέγεθος. Οι ειδικοί (ΣτΖ: Να μια δουλειά για την οποία επιμελώς απέφευγαν να μας ενημερώνουν στον Σχολικό-Επαγγελματικό Προσανατολισμό!) εκτιμούν ότι σύντομα ακόμη και η νέα αυτή γαβάθα θα αντιμετωπίζεται σαν σφηνάκι σε μια ολοένα επεκτεινόμενη κλίμακα μεγεθών. Σύμφωνα με την Daily Mail το 60% των πωλήσεων στα Debenhams είναι από D και πάνω — κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για πριν λίγα χρόνια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2011)

Χαρά η Παπαρήγα! Αλλά πάλι όχι: Experts blame pollution or hormone changes. Sun doctor Carol Cooper said: "KK could soon be outdated." Θα ακολουθήσουν οι σταλινοκινέζοι με το ΚΚΚ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Costas said:


> Χαρά η Παπαρήγα! Αλλά πάλι όχι: Experts blame pollution or hormone changes. Sun doctor Carol Cooper said: "KK could soon be outdated." Θα ακολουθήσουν οι σταλινοκινέζοι με το ΚΚΚ.


 
Better a bra race than another arms race or our rat race.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2011)

Πλάκα δεν έχει το παρακάτω; (ΝΥΤ, σε άρθρο για μια γυμνάστρια του γιόγκα)
The unorthodox approach has deep roots. Ms. Stiles described her parents as “straight-edged hippies,” independent thinkers who designed their solar-power house long before it was fashionable and who seldom, if ever, touched the peach schnapps, the lone bottle of liquor in the cabinet. Dad worked at a nearby nuclear plant.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2011)

*The 100 Most Eligible Gay Bachelors*

Εμπρός, ρίξτε την ψήφο σας!
http://www.out.com/slideshows/2011/01/100-Most-Eligible-Bachelors/index.asp


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 29, 2011)

Α, η δική μου θα πήγαινε στον Kele και στον τυπάκο που παίζει στο Brothers and Sisters. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2011)

Leaked: US government strategy to prevent leaks 

Η ειρωνεία του τίτλου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2011)

A sneak peek at Legoland's 'Star Wars' models

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20029996-52.html#ixzz1CeNmqKcI


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2011)

Βρε, τι έπαθε ο συμπατριώτης μας στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-shop-assistant-says-slaps-boys-bottoms.html


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Υπάρχει ένα αφόρητα βλακώδες ευφυολόγημα που λέει: «There is no such thing as rape; a woman can run faster with her skirt up than a man can with his pants down». Δεν χρειάζεται να το πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά και να επιχειρηματολογήσει. Μπορώ επίσης να αντιληφθώ την περίπτωση να έχεις πρόβλημα αν η κυρία είναι το αφεντικό σου (βλ. σχετική ταινία). Ή να σε λένε Καλομοίρα και να σε παρενοχλούν συνάδελφοι. Αλλά να σε λένε Καλομοίρη και να μην μπορείς να δώσεις διαφορετική λύση όταν σε παρενοχλεί μια εβδομηντάρα συνάδελφος...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2011)

*Tiger Moms: Is Tough Parenting Really the Answer?*

It was the "Little White Donkey" incident that pushed many readers over the edge. That's the name of the piano tune that Amy Chua, Yale law professor and self-described "tiger mother," forced her 7-year-old daughter Lulu to practice for hours on end — "right through dinner into the night," with no breaks for water or even the bathroom, until at last Lulu learned to play the piece. 
For other readers, it was Chua calling her older daughter Sophia "garbage" after the girl behaved disrespectfully — the same thing Chua had been called as a child by her strict Chinese father.
And, oh, yes, for some readers it was the card that young Lulu made for her mother's birthday. "I don't want this," Chua announced, adding that she expected to receive a drawing that Lulu had "put some thought and effort into." Throwing the card back at her daughter, she told her, "I deserve better than this. So I _reject_ this." 
.................................
Most surprising of all to Chua's detractors may be the fact that many elements of her approach are supported by research in psychology and cognitive science. Take, for example, her assertion that American parents go too far in insulating their children from discomfort and distress. Chinese parents, by contrast, she writes, "assume strength, not fragility, and as a result they behave very differently." In the 2008 book _A Nation of Wimps_, author Hara Estroff Marano, editor-at-large of _Psychology Today_ magazine, marshals evidence that shows Chua is correct. "Research demonstrates that children who are protected from grappling with difficult tasks don't develop what psychologists call 'mastery experiences,' " Marano explains. "Kids who have this well-earned sense of mastery are more optimistic and decisive; they've learned that they're capable of overcoming adversity and achieving goals." Children who have never had to test their abilities, says Marano, grow into "emotionally brittle" young adults who are more vulnerable to anxiety and depression.  

Ολόκληρο αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2011)

"Last Tango in Paris" star Maria Schneider (58) dies.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2011)

Καταντάει η είδηση να είναι το ότι το πληροφορηθήκαμε πριν από την Wikipedia. 

Διότι όλοι μεν πεθαίνουμε, και μερικοί δυστυχώς φεύγουν νέοι — ουδέν καινόν. Αλλά το να προλαβαίνεις τη Wikipedia είναι καινούργιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καταντάει η είδηση να είναι το ότι το πληροφορηθήκαμε πριν από την Wikipedia.


Και γιατί είναι κατάντημα αυτό -και μάλιστα με συννεφιασμένο μουτράκι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2011)

Κατάντημα είναι που τη φευγαλέα στεναχώρια για έναν άνθρωπο που φεύγει και που φεύγει νωρίς, τη διώχνει ακόμα πιο γρήγορα το κομμάτι εκείνο του εαυτού μας που ασχολείται με τις ανούσιες τεχνολογικές παρατηρήσεις και μετρήσεις. Έχουμε μετουσιωθεί, δόκτορα!


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2011)

Είχε την τύχη, για μέτρια ηθοποιός που ήταν, να παίξει στο Επάγγελμα Ρεπόρτερ του Αντονιόνι --για να πάμε πέρα απ' τα βούτυρα--.


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> It was the "Little White Donkey" incident that pushed many readers over the edge. ...
> Ολόκληρο αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο εδώ.


Αυτό το άρθρο το διάβασα τις προάλλες και σκεφτόμουνα μετά ότι ρε γαμώτο άμα χρειάζεται τόση πίεση για να μάθει να παίζει μια απλή άσκηση στο πιάνο/ βιολί/ οτιδήποτε, ίσως πρέπει να το πάρουν απόφαση οι γονείς ότι δεν θα γίνει μουσικός το παιδί τους και να λήξει η ταλαιπωρία. Άλλωστε λέει κάπου το άρθρο ότι η μικρή που τωρα είναι 15 έχει σταματήσει να ασχολείται με τη μουσική (σώπα!!!). 
Δε θα μου κακοφαινόταν τόσο αν έλεγε ότι την πίεσαν για να μάθει την προπαίδεια, αλλα η μουσική μπορεί για κάποιους να είναι η ζωή τους αλλά για πολλούς είναι σπορ που το βλέπουν από απόσταση. Όσο για την ανάγκη να εξασκηθεί το παιδί σε κάτι, υπαρχουν κι άλλες ασχολίες περα από τη μουσική που εχουν τον ίδιο παιδαγωγικό χαρακτήρα. 
Κατα τ'άλλα συμφωνώ ότι παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο η παρουσία του γονιού που σε ενθαρρύνει κι η διακριτική πίεση.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 4, 2011)

Αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Έχοντας προσωπική εμπειρία απ' αυτό το ζήτημα, η πίεση που ασκείται για την εκμάθηση της μουσικής σε νεαρή ηλικία συνήθως καταλήγει σε αποτυχία και αποστροφή απ' οποιαδήποτε μουσική δραστηριότητα κατά την εφηβεία και μετά. 

Αυτό όμως με τη σειρά του δεν αποκλείει το γεγονός να υπάρξει σε μετέπειτα ηλικία η επιθυμία για νέο μουσικό ξεκίνημα. Ε, σ' αυτή τη περίπτωση ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει ότι μάλλον χαζομάρα έκανε που τα παράτησε μικρός και τρέχει μετά και δεν φτάνει.

Απ' την άλλη όμως, η αλήθεια είναι πως τόσο η κατανόηση όσο και το βίωμα της μουσικής πολύ σπάνια εμφανίζεται σε νεαρές ηλικίες. Κατά κανόνα, καταλαβαίνεις τι παίζεις και γιατί το παίζεις από μια ηλικία και μετά, εκτός απ' τις περιπτώσεις των παιδιών-θαυμάτων ή ταλέντων. 

Συμπέρασμα: Αν το πάρουν όλοι χαλαρά εξαρχής, κανείς δεν χάνει και ακόμη σημαντικότερο, υπάρχει μια ομαλή και σταδιακή εξέλιξη της μουσικότητας του καθενός, που επί της ουσίας πρέπει να'ναι και το ζητούμενο. Δεν έχουμε δα γεννηθεί όλοι ταλεντάρες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

kapa18 said:


> _> @SalataTV: Ο Γκλέτσος πήρε ελαττωματικό iMac από τη #systemgraph κ του το αντικατέστησαν την ίδια ημέρα._


Επειδή, απ' όλα τα κατορθώματα του Γκλέτσου στη σχετική λίστα τής Κ18, αυτό είναι το δυσκολότερο να αποκρυπτογραφηθεί: Νίκη καταναλωτή που ζητούσε αντικατάσταση υπολογιστή


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2011)

*Η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη, εκτός από τυφλή, είναι και (τουλάχιστον!) χαζή*

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=11424&subid=2&pubid=53358964

http://news.disabled.gr/?p=36569

Η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη αποφάσισε να επιδείξει την μέγιστη αυστηρότητά της προφανώς πάνω σε έναν 72χρονο επαίτη, ασθενή Αλτσχάιμερ, τον οποίο καταδίκασε σε 10 ημέρες φυλάκιση, και τον έστειλε να εκτίσει την ποινή του με βαρυποινίτες στις φυλακές Κομοτηνής. Ωστόσο, μέχρι ο γέροντας να μεταφερθεί στην Κομοτηνή είχε ήδη εκτίσει την ποινή του καθώς η «κλούβα» χρειάστηκε μέρες για να διασχίσει την Ελλάδα και να τον μεταφέρει στο σωφρονιστικό ίδρυμα.

Ο 72χρονος κάτοικος Αθήνας συνελήφθη για επαιτεία στο Χαϊδάρι και το δικαστήριο, τον καταδίκασε σε φυλάκιση 10 ημερών, ποινή εξαγοράσιμη, όμως ο ίδιος δεν είχε χρήματα, ούτε βρέθηκε κάποιος συγγενής του για να τον βοηθήσει. Αντί λοιπόν να κρατηθεί στην κάπου στην Αθήνα, αποφασίστηκε να σταλεί και να εκτίσει την ποινή των 10 ημερών (που στην πραγματικότητα είναι μόνο 5 ημέρες, αφού πρόκειται για άτομο ηλικίας άνω των 65 χρόνων), μαζί με βαρυποινίτες στις φυλακές Κομοτηνής.

Μέχρι όμως να μεταφερθεί ο 72χρονος κυρ-Γιώργος στην Κομοτηνή, είχε ήδη εκτίσει την ποινή καθ’ οδόν, αφού η «κλούβα» που διέσχιζε την Ελλάδα επί μέρες, συγκεντρώνοντας καταδικασθέντες από διάφορες πόλεις.

*Ο διευθυντής των φυλακών, Κωνσταντίνος Καπάνταης*, παρέλαβε «σοκαρισμένος» τον γέροντα, σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ του «Έθνους» και* του πλήρωσε το εισιτήριο του ΚΤΕΛ προκειμένου να επιστρέψει πάλι πίσω στο Χαϊδάρι.* «Ηταν ένας άνθρωπος σε άθλια κατάσταση, βρώμικος που δεν είχε στον ήλιο μοίρα. Με τη βοήθεια συγκρατουμένων του, του δώσαμε καθαρά ρούχα, τον φροντίσαμε και μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον κρατήσουμε περισσότερο για να έχει ένα πιάτο φαγητό και ένα στρώμα να κοιμηθεί», δήλωσε στο «Εθνος» ο κ. Καπάνταης.

Η απόφαση βγήκε στις 26 Ιανουαρίου και ο 72χρονος έπρεπε να πάρει το αποφυλακιστήριό του στις 31 Ιανουαρίου, πλην όμως έφτασε στην Κομοτηνή την 1η Φεβρουαρίου. Η διοίκηση των φυλακών για ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους τον κράτησε ένα βράδυ, τον φρόντισε και προχθές τον συνόδευσαν στο ΚΤΕΛ για να πάει στην Αθήνα.

Εν τω μεταξύ, ο διευθυντής των φυλακών επικοινώνησε με το αστυνομικό τμήμα Χαϊδαρίου, προκειμένου να βρεθούν συγγενείς του ηλικιωμένου, αλλά κανείς δεν εντοπίστηκε. Ο διευθυντής της φυλακής ζήτησε ωστόσο από τον οδηγό του λεωφορείου να τον έχει υπό την προσοχή του, καθώς λόγω του Αλτσχάιμερ, μπορεί να εξαφανιζόταν σε κάποια από τις στάσεις. 

Από τη στιγμή που έφτασε στην Αθήνα η τύχη του 72χρονου Γιώργου Τσαπανίδη αγνοείται. «Μπορούσαν να τον στείλουν στον Κορυδαλλό και εκεί η κοινωνική υπηρεσία να φρόντιζε να του πλήρωνε την ποινή. Δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι υπέβαλαν σε αυτήν την ταλαιπωρία έναν ήδη ταλαιπωρημένο άνθρωπο. Εγώ και όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι τον είδαμε σαν τον πατέρα μας και δεν μπορούσαμε να τον αφήσουμε στην κατάσταση που ήρθε», δήλωσε ο διευθυντής των φυλακών Κομοτηνής κ. Καπάνταης.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 4, 2011)

Δεν έχω λόγια! 
Όσο για τον διευθυντή των φυλακών, αν τα δικά του λόγια έχουν αποδοθεί σωστά, τυχεροί οι κρατούμενοί του!


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2011)

Εξαγριωμένοι χούλιγκαν επιτέθηκαν με μολότοφ στο Θέατρο Τέχνης, αναβάλλοντας για τουλάχιστον μία ώρα την πρεμιέρα του έργου «Ταξιδεύοντας με τον ΠΑΟΚ». Σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες, περίπου 25 οπαδοί του Ολυμπιακού, που έφεραν τσεκούρια, βόμβες μολότοφ αλλά και όπλα άρχισαν χθες το βράδυ λίγο μετά τις 8 να φωνάζουν συνθήματα και να πετούν μολότοφ ενώ ακούστηκαν και πυροβολισμοί.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=4616680​
Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα αρχίσουν να συλλαμβάνουν αυτά τα ομορφόπαιδα, να τους δώσουν δουλειά. Κάτι σατανικό. Π.χ. να καθαρίσουν όλα τα συνθήματα σε τοίχους της Αθήνας που είναι γραμμένα με κόκκινο χρώμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Μα εδώ την έπεσαν σε ολόκληρο Μπάγεβιτς και δεν έγινε τίποτα, και θα κινητοποιηθούν για το Θέατρο Τέχνης; 


Zazula said:


> «Ηταν ένας άνθρωπος σε άθλια κατάσταση, βρώμικος που δεν είχε στον ήλιο μοίρα. Με τη βοήθεια συγκρατουμένων του, του δώσαμε καθαρά ρούχα, τον φροντίσαμε και μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον κρατήσουμε περισσότερο για να έχει ένα πιάτο φαγητό και ένα στρώμα να κοιμηθεί», δήλωσε στο «Εθνος» ο κ. Καπάνταης.


Οι πολύ φτωχοί και μόνοι περνούν συχνά καλύτερα στη φυλακή (ένα είδος αντίστροφης less eligibility). Ο Adolf Wölfli έκανε κάθε τόσο επίτηδες καμιά μικροκλοπή για να τον βάλουν στο κρατητήριο να φάει τίποτα, να του δώσουν και κάνα πούρο.


----------



## Irini (Feb 5, 2011)

Όταν λέμε δημοκρατία δεν εννοούμε ντε και καλά δημοκρατία!

Δηλώσεις της Ros-Lehtien : (Πηγές υπάρχουν πολλές, όπως αυτή που προσπαθεί να το καμουφλάρει το θέμα, και αυτή που δεν προσπαθεί). Η έντονη γραφή δική μου.



> US Rep. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen on Saturday said that Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak should schedule elections to give the Egyptian people a chance "to express their right to choose their leaders," an official statement said.
> 
> “*The Egyptian people need to be afforded a peaceful venue to express their will*. Mr. Mubarak should listen to the demands of the Egyptian people for freedom and *immediately schedule legitimate, democratic, internationally-recognized elections,*" she said in the statement.
> 
> “*The US should learn from past mistakes and support a process which only includes candidates who meet basic standards for leaders of responsible nations*: candidates who have publicly renounced terrorism, uphold the rule of law, recognize Egypt's international commitments including its nonproliferation obligations and its peace agreement with the Jewish State of Israel, and who ensure security and peace with its neighbors," said Ros-Lehtinen. "The United States must leverage its long-standing assistance to press Mr. Mubarak to let the voice of his people be heard through legitimate democratic elections."


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Ο αγώνας για την ανάκτηση των πεζοδρόμων μιας πόλης (της Πάτρας, εν προκειμένω) από αυτούς που παρκάρουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους πάνω τους, κι όταν τους πεις τίποτα λένε πως παρκάρισαν προσωρινά, για τροφοδοσία (Παρασκευή, ώρα 8 μ.μ.):


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 6, 2011)

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρκάρει δύο φορές στο υπόγειο πάρκινγκ του μετρό στο Νομισματοκοπείο. Πολύ βολικό, και η τιμή καλή, δεδομένου ότι έχει 50% έκπτωση για τους επιβάτες του μετρό. Βγαίνοντας από το υπόγειο, όμως, διαπίστωσα ότι υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον 20 αυτοκίνητα παρκαρισμένα παράνομα στην "πλατεία" που έχει δημιουργηθεί στον σταθμό του μετρό. Τα κορόιδα πληρώνουν, οι έξυπνοι παρκάρουν δωρεάν.

Αλλά ακόμα κι όταν δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος από το παράνομο παρκάρισμα, πάλι θα το κάνουν: 
Επί πολλά χρόνια στο πάρκινγκ του αεροδρομίου, αυτοκίνητα έκλειναν τους διαδρόμους και δυσκόλευαν τους χειρισμούς των οδηγών -- από έξυπνους που ήθελαν να παρκάρουν κοντά στις σκάλες και τους ανελκυστήρες και να μην περπατήσουν ούτε εκατό μέτρα. Τελικά, για να πειστούν ότι δεν πρέπει να το κάνουν αυτό, ξοδεύτηκαν πολλά λεφτά για να μπουν σιδερένια κολονάκια σε όλα τα απαγορευμένα σημεία, επειδή δεν ιδρώνει το αφτί του Ελληνάρα, οι απαγορεύσεις είναι για τα κορόιδα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2011)

Στην Πάτρα σε πεζόδρομο με μαγαζιά που είχαν τραπέζια έξω είχα δει να πηγαίνουν πέρα- δώθε με ταχύτητα μηχανάκια που έκαναν σούζα και μας ξεκούφαιναν με το θόρυβο. Το περιπολικό της αστυνομίας ήταν παρκαρισμένο στη γωνία. 
Ομοίως, για την Πάτρα μου έχουν πει ότι το δωρεάν λεωφορείο του δήμου που σε πάει από το δωρεάν δημοτικό πάρκιγκ στα μαγαζιά δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς (αποτέλεσμα τρελλά μποτιλιαρίσματα σε μια πόλη που περπατιέται από τη μια άκρη ως την άλλη). 
Και το καλοκαίρι στο δρόμο της γιαγιάς μου είχαμε συνέχεια οδηγούς που παρκάριζαν πλαγίως πάνω στο πεζοδρόμιο (λίγο ακόμα και θα μπαίνανε μέσα στα σπίτια), εννοείται γράφοντας κανονικά τους πεζούς και μπλοκάροντας την είσοδο των σπιτιών. Αυτό γιατί λίγο πιο κάτω είναι ένα φανταιζί γυμναστήριο στο οποίο πηγαίνει η αφρόκρεμα των Πατρών και εννοείται ότι στο γυμναστήριο πας με το ιχ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Στο άρθρο του στη NY Times, ο Frank Rich, αφού χλευάσει τη μεγαλοποίηση από τα αμερικανικά Μέσα της συμβολής του Twitter και του Facebook στα γεγονότα της Αιγύπτου (και του Ιράν παλιότερα), αποκαλύπτει:

Al Jazeera English, run by a 35-year veteran of the Canadian Broadcasting Company, is routinely available in Israel and Canada. It provided coverage of the 2009 Gaza war and this year’s Tunisian revolt when no other television networks would or could. Yet in America, it can be found only in Washington, D.C., and on small cable systems in Ohio and Vermont. None of the biggest American cable and satellite companies — Comcast, DirecTV and Time Warner — offer it.
(...)
Unable to watch Al Jazeera English, and ravenous for comprehensive and sophisticated 24/7 television coverage of the Middle East otherwise unavailable on television, millions of Americans last week tracked down the network’s Internet stream on their computers. Such was the work-around required by the censorship practiced by America’s corporate gatekeepers. You’d almost think these news-starved Americans were Iron Curtain citizens clandestinely trying to pull in the jammed Voice of America signal in the 1950s


----------



## LostVerse (Feb 7, 2011)

Έφυγε ο μεγάλος Γκάρυ Μουρ... 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes&id=248779

Να ζήσουμε να τον θυμόμαστε.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gary+moore&aq=f


----------



## rogne (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

Respect! (Ή, τουλάχιστον, έδειξαν ρισπέκτ οι ληστές στη γιαγιά — αν είναι γιαγιά. Κατέβαιναν και τα ρολά...)






*Handbag granny stops thieves robbing jeweller*

A fearless granny fought off robbers who were smashing their way into a jewellers, using only her handbag.

Despite the fact that there were six robbers armed with sledgehammers, the grandmother ran down the street and accosted them with her handbag.

The gang had already managed to break a window and had begun filling bags with jewellery. But while passers-by were happy to do nothing the pensioner rushed to the rescue.

The heroic moment was caught on camera and shows the thieves getting belted by the granny as they smash the jeweller’s windows.

Terrified by their grey-haired nemesis, the gang of thieves sped off on their scooters, only for one of them to fall off and be nabbed by members of the public.

He was arrested and the four other men were picked up by cops later.

The amazing scene happened at Michael Jones jewellers in Northampton yesterday.

Sarah-Jane Brown, who works in the hair salon next door, said: "The lady was absolutely amazing.

"We were terrified but looked out of the window to see her running down the road with her handbag in the air."

http://www.tntmagazine.com/tnt-toda...nny-stops-thieves-robbing-jeweller-video.aspx​


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2011)

*Poú einai i toualéta?*
Να δώ πως θα προφέρει ο αλλοδαπός το einai...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 15, 2011)

Για όσους έχουν ακόμα αμφιβολίες οτι αυτή η κυβέρνηση μας γυρίζει πολλά χρόνια πίσω, από κάθε άποψη, ορίστε η απόδειξη:




_Ο Salvatore Adamo εμφανίζεται στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, στις 8 Μαρτίου, σε μία βραδιά αφιερωμένη στις γυναίκες._
Ήμαρτον!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια είναι η Esmeralda Spalding αλλά και μόνο το γεγονός ότι είναι ο λόγος που δεν πήρε το Γκράμι Πρωτοεμφανιζόμενου Καλλιτέχνη ο ανεκδιήγητος Justin Bieber την κάνει Θ-Ε-Α!  http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/features/2011/0215/1224289813283.html
Φυσικά τα Μπιμπερονόπαιδα το πήραν πολύ βαρέως: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=spalding+hacked&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2011)

Ελπίζω να μην το πάρει χαμπάρι η κόρη μου που λατρεύει τον Τζάστιν. Δέκα χρονώ είναι, θα της περάσει -ευτυχώς ξέχασε τη συναυλία της Πάττυ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.thefirstworldwidewebsitewerenothinghappens.com/


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2011)

Έχετε οικολογική συνείδηση;
Δεν θα λέγατε όχι σε τζάμπα χρυσαφικά;
Κάνετε downycling τους συζύγους και upcycling τη διατροφή που εισπράττετε;
Παντρεύεστε κάθε τρεις και λίγο και το βουναλάκι απ' τις παλιές βέρες σας σας προκαλεί αμηχανία;
Μετά τον χρυσό σε κίτρινο, λευκό και κόκκινο χρώμα, εσείς θέλετε να πρωτοτυπήσετε και με πράσινο;

Έχω καλά νέα για σας: http://www.ourweddingplus.com/blog/want-free-wedding-rings-and-to-protect-the-environment! :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 15, 2011)

Ζάζουλα, έχει τη βέρα σου 
For the computer lover, you can have a personalized message written in binary code put on your ring…​


----------



## LostVerse (Feb 15, 2011)

*Έφυγε από τη ζωή σήμερα τα ξημερώματα, ο λαϊκός τραγουδοποιός και δεξιοτέχνης του μπουζουκιού Γιάννης Καραμπεσίνης.
*





H κηδεία του θα γίνει αύριο στις 14.45, από το Τρίτο Νεκροταφείο Αθήνας στη Νίκαια.

Ο Γ. Καραμπεσίνης γεννήθηκε στις 29 Νοεμβρίου 1931.

Το 1960 θριάμβευε στο νυχτερινό κέντρο ψυχαγωγίας "Σπηλιά του Παρασκευά". Λίγο αργότερα, η μεγάλη επιτυχία του "Τάμπα-Τούμπα" έδωσε το όνομά της και στο κέντρο που τραγουδούσε. Ορισμένοι από τους πιο δημοφιλείς δίσκους του: "Τσιφτετέλι, Νο. 2" (1971), "Μαίρη Μαράντη" (1971), "Αγάπες και παράπονα" (1984), "Θα φύγω μόνος μου" (1985), "Σε καινούρια τραγούδια" (1990). Μετέχει, επίσης, στους δίσκους: "Ρετσίνα και μπουζούκι, 3" (1964), "Η ρεμπέτισσα, Νο.3" (1982) κ.ά. Από τα πιο γνωστά τραγούδια είναι τα εξής: "Πήραν τα στήθια μου φωτιά", "Κάψε με να ησυχάσω", "Εσένα δεν σου άξιζε αγάπη", "Η παντρεμένη", "Τα μελιτζανιά σου μάτια", "Θα φύγω κι ας πονώ", "Του φτωχού ο πόνος", "Τσιφτετέλι παιχνιδιάρικο", "Ξημερώνει η γιορτή σου", "Της φτώχειας τα παιδιά", "Τσιφτετέλι με μπουζούκι" κ.ά.

Ο Γιάννης Καραμπεσίνης ήταν μέλος της ΑΕΠΙ από το 1995.

http://www.newsit.gr/default.php?pname=Article&art_id=64894&catid=22


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα. Ο σχεδόν συνονόματός του υπουργός άμυνας της Ινδίας Vengalil Krishnan Krishna Menon (1896-1974) έκανε, στις 23 Ιανουαρίου του 1957, (αξεπέραστο μέχρι σήμερα) ρεκόρ στο Συμβούλιο Ασφαλείας του ΟΗΕ με ομιλία που διήρκεσε 8 ώρες. Φανταστείτε να ανακάλυπτε στο τέλος της ομιλίας του ότι δεν διάβαζε από το σωστό πακετάκι... 

*Indian minister delivers Portugal’s speech at the UN*

In the intricate world of foreign relations, it’s easy to make a faux pas. The wrong handshake or a misstep in the wording of your communiqué can set your dignified friends abuzz.

But imagine reading the wrong country’s speech at your first UN Security Council meeting. That’s what the India’s minister of external affairs did last week.

It happened when S.M. Krishna took to the podium in his first appearance at the UN since his country began its two-year-term as a temporary member of the Security Council, reports Foreign Policy.

Krishna had his speech printed out on the topic of the day, the interdependence between security and development. As soon as he was introduced, he grasped the crisp white pages and began to read.

That’s when it all went wrong.

Maybe when he hit the phrase, “I’d like to express my satisfaction regarding the happy coincidence of having two members of the Portuguese-speaking countries” a minute into addressing the 15-nation council, Krishna should have realized something was askew.

But as chuckling ensued, the minister, immersed in his papers, continued.

In fact, it wasn’t until Krishna lauded the importance of increased coordination between the United Nations and the European Union, three minutes in, that his aids stepped in to inform the minister he should flip to the speech nearer the bottom of his pile.

Krishna seemed confused. “Okay,” he said before asking: “I have to start all over again?”

And without looking up, Krishna was off again, as if nothing had happened, thanking the council for having him and opening with Gandhi’s line “Poverty is the worst form of violence.”

Turns out the foreign minister of Portugal, who had spoken before Krishna, decided to ad lib, leaving a copy of his speech unread and on top of the Indian minister’s pile.

While India’s opposition parties have declared that the minister should be fired for bringing shame to his country, Krishna contends the mistake could have happened to anyone.

“There was nothing wrong in it,” he told the Press Trust of India. “There were so many papers spread in front of me, so by mistake the wrong speech was taken out.”
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/a...ter-delivers-portugal-s-speech-at-the-un?bn=1​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Ελπίζω να μην το πάρει χαμπάρι η κόρη μου που λατρεύει τον Τζάστιν. Δέκα χρονώ είναι, θα της περάσει -ευτυχώς ξέχασε τη συναυλία της Πάττυ.


Είναι ο δεύτερος άνθρωπος για τον οποίο έχω πει ποτέ ότι πρέπει να του απαγορευτεί το να τραγουδάει.  Το βίντεό του είναι Νο1 όλων των εποχών στο youtube (http://www.youtube.com/charts/videos_views?t=a) με σχεδόν 464 εκατ. θεάσεις (έχει κι άλλα δύο στο top-20 ), αλλά το παρήγορο είναι ότι τα dislike που έχει μαζέψει είναι διπλάσια από τα like!


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2011)

Έλα ρε Ζαζ, σε ενοχλεί ο Μπιμπερ! Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου εμφανιζόταν κάθε τρεις και λίγο ένας έφηβος τραγουδιστής με κοριτσίστικη φάτσα κι όλες οι ηλικίες μέχρι 14-15 τρελλαίνονταν. Αντίστοιχα όλοι οι άνω των 15 έβγαζαν σπυράκια. Η μόνη διαφορά απο το πριν 30 χρόνια είναι ότι όσο περνάει ο καιρός οι καλλιτέχνες όλο και μικράινουν, έτσι φτάσαμε στον Μπίμπερ που λεέι ότι είναι 16 αλλά μοιάζει 12. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχεις παρατηρήσει τις ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στον Μπιμπερ και στον Ντόνυ Οσμοντ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή Ημερησία (επιμέλεια Κατ. Κοσμά):

*Τα επαγγέλματα με τις καλύτερες προοπτικές για το 2011*

Σύμφωνα με ανάλυση του Businessweek, στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και όπως προκύπτει από στοιχεία του υπουργείου Εργασίας της χώρας, [...]

Φυσιοθεραπευτές, μεταφραστές, τεχνικοί Η/Υ, ακόμη και προπονητές περιλαμβάνονται στη λίστα του αμερικανικού περιοδικού Businessweek με τα δέκα επαγγέλματα που εμφανίζουν τις καλύτερες προοπτικές για το 2011. Σε μια περίοδο που η ανεργία εξακολουθεί να καλπάζει [...]

Ακολουθεί [τρίτο από το τέλος, ΣτΔρ7χ] το επάγγελμα του διερμηνέα/μεταφραστή, αφού πλέον οι απαιτούμενες διεπαφές και επιχειρηματικές συναλλαγές σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο δεν μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν χωρίς τη χρήση υπηρεσιών εξειδικευμένης διερμηνείας και μετάφρασης. Οι μεταφραστές μπορούν να εργασθούν από το σπίτι τους και για λογαριασμό εταιρειών παροχής υπηρεσιών σε όλο τον κόσμο. [...]

*Τα καλύτερα επαγγέλματα στις ΗΠΑ
*1. Φυσιοθεραπευτής-χειρομαλάκτης, Μέσο Εισόδημα: 39.780 δολάρια
2. Αθλητικός προπονητής, Μέσο Εισόδημα: 44.020 δολάρια
3. Διερμηνέας / Μεταφραστής, Μέσο Εισόδημα: 45.700 δολάρια

[...]
​
Μέσο (!?!) εισόδημα;

Εδιτ: Και εννοεί, τρίτο από το τέλος της δεκάδας, βέβαια...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2011)

http://images.businessweek.com/slideshows/20110114/top-10-careers-for-2011/slides/4

Το δίνει 3ο απ' το τέλος για την κορυφή (άρα 8ο στη σειρά). Τα στοιχεία είναι του ο.έ. 2009. Όπως τα πάντα στην Αμερική, είναι μικτά (δηλ. προ ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και προ φόρων).

Για το _median_ (που δεν είναι «μέσος»), τα λέμε εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4062.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2011)

Median household income in the USA
$52Κ +


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2011)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231078835
Σε διαθεσιμότητα τέθηκε υπάλληλος την πρώην Νομαρχίας Αθηνών, με απόφαση του περιφερειάρχη Αττικής Γιάννη Σγουρού, καθώς διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχε χορηγήσει παράτυπα στη διάρκεια της τελευταίας οκταετίας το ποσό των 720.000 ευρώ ως επίδομα ΑμΕΑ, που τελικώς κατέληξε σε λογαριασµό συγγενικού του προσώπου. 

Στην πρωινή εκπομπή του Mega εμφανίστηκε ένας ηλικιωμένος κύριος, διευθυντής οικονομικών της Νομαρχίας, ο οποίος ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ επιβεβαίωσε ότι ο εν λόγω υπάλληλος έβγαζε στο όνομα του συγγενικού του προσώπου επιδόματα γύρω στις 6.000 ευρώ τον μήνα ως εξής: 500 ευρώ το επίδομα, 12 εντάλματα στο ίδιο όνομα και στη συνέχεια είσπραξη από την τράπεζα. Στην ερώτηση των δημοσιογράφων, "Γιατί δεν εντοπίστηκε ότι το ίδιο άτομο εισέπραττε 12 φορές κάθε μήνα το επίδομα", απάντησε αυτός ο φωστήρας, "Δεν είχαμε την _κατάλληλη μηχανογράφηση_ για να κάνουμε αντιπαραβολή μέσα στα 2.000 ονόματα που περιείχε η κατάσταση, και στα 45.000 συνολικά ονόματα ατόμων που επιδοτούσαμε". 

Μάλιστα. Αυτή τη διαστημική τεχνολογία, της ονομαστικής κατάστασης που δείχνει ότι ένα άτομο εισέπραξε το επίδομα 12 φορές, δεν την έχουν στη Νομαρχία Αθηνών. Ίσως και να μην έχει εφευρεθεί ακόμα τέτοια τεχνολογία σύμφωνα με τον ηλικιωμένο κύριο, τον οποίο το ηλίθιο κράτος έβαλε διευθυντή οικονομικών και εφησύχασε.

Γι' αυτό δεν έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα. Γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχουν "αθώοι" σ' αυτή τη χώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Median household income in the USA: $52Κ +


Ωστόσο median salary ≠ median household income, έτσι; :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ωστόσο median salary ≠ median household income, έτσι; :)



Όχι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, σε αυτή εδώ. 
Επίσης, όσο ελπιδοφόρο και να ακούγεται, μην ξεχνάμε ότι τον μεταφραστή δεν τον ζητάνε στην Κωλοπετεινίτσα, αλλά σε κάποια από τις μεγάλες πόλεις και το πιο πιθανό είναι να ζει ήδη σε κάποια μεγάλη πόλη, οπότε ο μισθός πιθανόν να μην είναι αρκετός.


----------



## pontios (Feb 20, 2011)

Μπορώ να ρωτήσω για μία λέξη πού συχνάζει στα Ελληνικά νέα σχετικά με τα μέτρα πού σχεδιάστηκαν αντί τις φοροδιαφυγής (του παρελθόν) .. η λέξη *περαίωση*

τι σημαίνει ακριβώς ;


υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη λέξη στα Αγγλικά ; ίσως MORATORIUM ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Πλήρης ανάλυση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7096

Πρέπει να αξιοποιείς το κουμπί Search στην κορυφή ή το Google.


----------



## pontios (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα Nickel

προσπάθησα το Search και με έφερε σε άλλο νήμα .. εκκαθάριση και ξεκαθάρισμα (λογαριασμών) .. που δεν ανέφερε σε αντίστοιχη Αγγλική λέξη η αντίστοιχο όρο.

CLOSURE .. καλή λέξη 
και ίσως η λέξη MORATORIUM ταιριάζει ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Όχι, άλλο το moratorium:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6082

Στην περαίωση κλείνεις τις εκκρεμότητες με την εφορία. Στο moratorium λες: δεν έχω και δεν σας πληρώνω. Καμία σχέση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2011)

pontios said:


> Προσπάθησα το Search και με έφερε σε άλλο νήμα .. εκκαθάριση και ξεκαθάρισμα (λογαριασμών) .. που δεν ανέφερε σε αντίστοιχη Αγγλική λέξη η αντίστοιχο όρο.


Αυτό έγινε επειδή έκανες search για *περαιωση* (δηλ. χωρίς τόνο). Εάν η αναζήτηση γίνει για τον όρο *περαίωση* (δηλ. με τόνο), τότε εμφανίζεται και το σωστό νήμα.


----------



## pontios (Feb 20, 2011)

Σωστό το λάθος ... δεν έβαλα τόνο :

Σας ευχαριστώ Ζazula και Νickel.

Nickel με βοήθησες πολύ με τον διορθωτή.

Να είστε καλά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2011)

Νομίζω το κλειδί εδώ είναι η φράση


> ρατσιστικές ή ξενοφοβικές συμπεριφορές οι οποίες μπορεί να θέσουν σε κίνδυνο τη δημόσια τάξη


Δηλαδή αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος κινδυνος όλα καλά;

Mod: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ. (I warned you! )


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Στη ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση που τρέχει αυτή την εποχή για το Aygo Connect γίνεται προσπάθεια να αναδειχθεί το σύστημα πλοήγησης που αυτό διαθέτει, και σε κάποιο σημείο λέει (για να δείξει πώς μπορεί να σε πάει στο φεγγάρι): «Σε 2.000.000 έτη φωτός στρίψτε δεξιά». Είναι μετά να αγοράσει νοήμων άνθρωπος ένα αυτοκίνητο που καταφέρνει τα 1,282 *δευτερόλεπτα* φωτός (τη μέση απόσταση, δηλαδή, γης-σελήνης) να τα κάνει 2.000.000 *έτη* φωτός (δηλαδή στα περίχωρα του γαλαξία τής Ανδρομέδας), μαλλαλόγια 49.231.825.273.010,92 φορές την απόσταση! Πόσο άχρηστο πρέπει να είναι ένα σύστημα πλοήγησης για να πέσει τ-ό-σ-ο έξω... Εκτός κι αν το διαφημίζουν απευθυνόμενοι σ' όσους δεν θέλουν το gps τους να τους τα λέει τελευταία στιγμή, οπότε ο αέρας των δύο εκατομμυρίων ετών φωτός είναι ό,τι πρέπει!


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2011)

Εκτέλεση των αστέγων προτείνει ο δήμαρχος ρωσικής πόλης
Καλά πάμε. Από ειλικρίνεια, εννοώ. Όταν υπάρχουν παγκοσμίως τόσο τεράστιες στρατιές ανέργων και ημιανέργων, τι τους χρειαζόμαστε τους εντελώς περιθωριοποιημένους; Τραυματίζουν την αισθητική μας χωρίς να προσφέρουν τίποτα. Κρεματόριο λοιπόν!


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2011)

Αμ τα 'λεγαν από παλιά αυτοί.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 26, 2011)

Themis said:


> Εκτέλεση των αστέγων προτείνει ο δήμαρχος ρωσικής πόλης
> Καλά πάμε. Από ειλικρίνεια, εννοώ. Όταν υπάρχουν παγκοσμίως τόσο τεράστιες στρατιές ανέργων και ημιανέργων, τι τους χρειαζόμαστε τους εντελώς περιθωριοποιημένους; Τραυματίζουν την αισθητική μας χωρίς να προσφέρουν τίποτα. Κρεματόριο λοιπόν!



Κάτι σαν τα αδέσποτα, και αυτά την ίδια μοίρα έχουν. 
Με τα λόγια του Γκάντι: “The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated”, ε, τώρα ήρθε και η σειρά μας. Πρώτα οι άστεγοι, μετά οι ανήμποροι, μετά οι ανάπηροι...
Αν το κυρίαρχο σκεπτικό είναι σαν αυτό του δημάρχου: _«διάγουν έναν ακοινώνητο βίο και δεν πληρώνουν ούτε ένα ρούβλι για την ανάπτυξη του κράτους, χρησιμοποιούν συχνά τα ίδια κοινωνικά αγαθά με τους άλλους κατοίκους. Τα νοσοκομεία γεμίζουν με αστέγους και η νοσηλεία τους κοστίζει πανάκριβα»_, έχουμε να δούμε πολλά.


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2011)

Στρατοί χωρίς εξωτερικούς εχθρούς αναζητούν κοινωνικές εξεγέρσεις για να τις καταστείλουν. Η ειλικρίνεια απογειώνεται.
“There’s class warfare, all right, but it’s my class, the rich class, that’s making war, and we’re winning”, που λέει και ο Γουόρεν Μπάφετ.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett#cite_note-125


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

Το έχουμε και κάπου αλλού αυτό το βιντεάκι και είναι λίγο αστεία αυτή η προσποιητή αθωότητα του Χασαπόπουλου. Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: σε ποια εποχή ή σε ποιο καθεστώς _δεν_ εκπαιδευόταν ο στρατός για να αντιμετωπίσει _και_ κοινωνικές εξεγέρσεις; Ποια καθεστώτα ξέρουμε που να κυκλοφορούν ξεβράκωτα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Αν το κυρίαρχο σκεπτικό είναι σαν αυτό του δημάρχου: _«διάγουν έναν ακοινώνητο βίο και δεν πληρώνουν ούτε ένα ρούβλι για την ανάπτυξη του κράτους, χρησιμοποιούν συχνά τα ίδια κοινωνικά αγαθά με τους άλλους κατοίκους. Τα νοσοκομεία γεμίζουν με αστέγους και η νοσηλεία τους κοστίζει πανάκριβα»_, έχουμε να δούμε πολλά.


Πριν από κάνα-δυο χρόνια ένας άλλος αξιωματούχος της χώρας αυτής, υπουργός, προέτρεπε τον κόσμο να καπνίζει, λέγοντας: "αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε το κράτος να έχει έσοδα, καπνίζετε όσο μπορείτε περισσότερο". Οι άνθρωποι τι κάνουν για το κράτος, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, όχι το κράτος τι κάνει για τους ανθρώπους. Βαριά η κληρονομιά του ολοκληρωτισμού. Από την άλλη, από τη λογική των υπεραρίθμων βρίθει και η κλασική φιλελεύθερη οικονομική σκέψη. Από την οποία όμως βρίθει και η οικολογική σκέψη! (αρχίζω και νιώθω σαν τον Καβάφη μπροστά στο 200 π.Χ....)


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2011)

Νίκελ, έχεις δίκιο, γι' αυτό άλλωστε μίλησα απλώς και μόνο για ειλικρίνεια. Αλλά κάθε ιστορική εποχή δεν είναι ίδια με οποιαδήποτε άλλη. Η ειλικρίνειά τους σήμερα σημαίνει πολλά και ζοφερά κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Κώστα, αναρωτήθηκα μήπως εννοούσες άλλο 200 π.Χ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2011)

ΤΙΜΕ Magazine: Top 100 Toys (1923-Today)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2011)

Με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι του Κάρλχαϊντς Ντέσνερ, που έχει συγγράψει μεταξύ άλλων και τη 10τομη _Εγκληματική Ιστορία του Χριστιανισμού_ (απομένει ο 10ος τόμος), δεν έχει εκδοθεί στην αγγλική γλώσσα ούτε ένα βιβλίο. Και μολονότι το άρθρο της Wikipedia λέει 'as of November 2006', ακόμα και σήμερα ο γούγλης και η αμαζόνα δεν δίνουν τίποτα. Εντυπωσιακό!


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

Σε σχέση με την _Ιστορία_: Αυτού του είδους τα βιβλία συντηρούνται, ακόμα και στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από τις πωλήσεις σε βιβλιοθήκες. Αν είναι το είδος του βιβλίου που θεωρείς βέβαιο ότι δεν θα μπει σε βιβλιοθήκες, δεν επενδύεις να μεταφράσεις και να τυπώσεις δέκα τόμους (ασυμπλήρωτους). Για τα άλλα βιβλία του, δεν ξέρω... Ξεχωρίζει κάποιο;


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2011)

1) Και γιατί να μην μπει σε βιβλιοθήκες;
2) Στη Γερμανία πάντως κυκλοφόρησε σε μαζική έκδοση. Το είχα μάλιστα βρει και στην Αθήνα, σε γερμανόφωνο βιβλιοπωλείο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Στην κατηγορία _The law is an ass_, αλλά για την Τουρκία:

*Τουρκία: «Λουκέτο» σε 600.000 μπλογκ*

«Λουκέτο» σε περισσότερα από 600.000 ιστολόγια έβαλε η Τουρκία, επιβάλλοντας την ολική απαγόρευση των μπλογκ που φιλοξενούνται στην πλατφόρμα Blogger. Η απόφαση, που ελήφθη με την αιτιολογία ότι κάποιοι μετέδιδαν «πειρατικά» ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες, έχει προκαλέσει θύελλα αντιδράσεων μεταξύ χρηστών του Διαδικτύου, δημοσιογράφων και ακτιβιστικών οργανώσεων, που κάνουν λόγο για «λογοκρισία».

Η απόφαση

[...] Δικαστήριο του Ντιγιάρμπακιρ, στη νοτιοανατολική Τουρκία, αποφάσισε να απαγορεύσει την υπηρεσία, μετά από μήνυση για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων που υπέβαλε το δορυφορικό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι Digiturk, όταν διαπίστωσε ότι ορισμένοι αγώνες που μετέδιδε φιλοξενούνταν σε ιστολόγια με την κατάληξη blogspot.com (που ανήκουν στο Blogger).

Εκτιμάται ότι περισσότεροι από 600.000 άνθρωποι στην Τουρκία χρησιμοποιούν την πλατφόρμα της Google για να φιλοξενούν και να διαχειρίζονται τα προσωπικά τους ιστολόγια. Επίσης, 18 εκατομμύρια χρήστες του Ίντερνετ από την Τουρκία επισκέπτονται κάθε μήνα αυτά τα μπλογκ.

Ο δικαστής επικαλέστηκε τη νομοθεσία που ισχύει στην Τουρκία για την προστασία των δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας, η οποία επιτρέπει την καθολική απαγόρευση μιας υπηρεσίας στο Διαδίκτυο.

[...]

Δεν εμπόδισε τους «πειρατές» η απαγόρευση

Το δίκτυο Digiturk ανακοίνωσε ότι προσέφυγε στην δικαιοσύνη προκειμένου να προστατεύσει το δικαίωμά του να μεταδίδει τους αγώνες του τουρκικού πρωταθλήματος (Spor Toto Süper Lig) από το αθλητικό κανάλι Lig TV, προσθέτοντας ότι έχει πληρώσει 321 εκατ. δολάρια για να εξασφαλίσει τα τηλεοπτικά δικαιώματα μετάδοσης.

Ωστόσο, παραδέχθηκε ότι η απαγόρευση που επέβαλε το δικαστήριο δεν έκαμψε όλους τους «πειρατές», καθώς άλλοι ιστότοποι, που δεν φιλοξενούνται στο Blogger, εξακολουθούν να μεταδίδουν «πειρατικά» τους ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες.

[...]

Για «λογοκρισία» κάνουν λόγο οι ενώσεις των δημοσιογράφων. «Αν δύο άνθρωποι σχεδιάζουν μια εγκληματική δραστηριότητα μέσω τηλεφώνου, θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσουμε την χρήση των τηλεφώνων σε όλη τη χώρα;», διερωτήθηκε ο Ντενίζ Εργκιουρέλ, γενικός γραμματέας της Ένωσης Συντακτών της Τουρκίας.

[...]

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι μόλις τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο η Τουρκία ήρε την διετή απαγόρευση που είχε επιβάλει στο δημοφιλές site ανάρτησης βίντεο YouTube.​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> «Αν δύο άνθρωποι σχεδιάζουν μια εγκληματική δραστηριότητα μέσω τηλεφώνου, θα πρέπει να απαγορεύσουμε την χρήση των τηλεφώνων σε όλη τη χώρα;»


Εδώ που φτάσαμε, όλα να τα περιμένεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Στους γάμους, γιατί ρίχνουν οι καλεσμένοι ρύζι στο ζευγάρι την ώρα του «Ησαΐα χόρευε»;

Για να ρυζώσει ο γάμος
Γιατί έτσι ορύζει το έθιμο
Επειδή εκνευρύζει τον παπά

Τι γνώμη έχετε για την απαγόρευση της ρίψης ρυζιού;
(Δείτε για τον μητροπολίτη Καλαβρύτων αλλά και τον Κορινθίας.)

Το θεωρώ ρυζική λύση
Δοσοληψία μού μυρύζει
Ποιος θέλει να καθαρύζει;

Προσωπική άποψη:
Σεβασμιότατοι, απαγορέψτε το ρύζι στους γάμους και ίσως αρχίσω να ξαναπηγαίνω.

(Τώρα θα έρθει ο daeman να προσθέσει ένα ρυζίτικο...  )


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2011)

Για ρυζίτικα δεν ξέρω και τα ριζίτικα δεν θέλω να τα μαγαρίσω. Το "Πότε θα κάνει ξαστεριά" μου ήρθε πάντως, διαβάζοντας το κείμενο του Καλαβρύτων Αμβρόσιου:



> δ) Ένα ακόμη σημείο, στο οποίο θα ήθελα να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας, είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει με το ρύζι. Από τον προσεχή Απρίλιο απαγορεύεται ρητά και αμετάκλητα η ρίψη ρυζιού μέσα στον Ιερό Ναό κατά την ώρα του «Ησαΐα χόρευε». _*Η πράξη αυτή δεν αποτελεί στοιχείο του Μυστηρίου, αλλά κάποιο έθιμο. Ένα έθιμο όμως, το οποίο με τα δεδομένα της εποχής μας ρυπαίνει τον Ιερό Ναό και, κυρίως, επιβαρύνει τον Ιερό Ναό με πρόσθετα έξοδα εργασίας για να καθαριστεί. *_Παρήλθε πια η εποχή που οι άνθρωποι, κυρίως δε οι νεωκόροι, εργάζονταν χωρίς ωράριο εργασίας! Σήμερα λοιπόν είναι εξόχως δαπανηρό να καθαριστεί ο Ιερός Ναός το βράδυ του Σαββάτου, κάποτε δε και μετά την 11η ώρα, δηλαδή περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα από τα ρύζια ενός γάμου. Απαγορεύεται λοιπόν η ρίψη ρυζιού εντός του Ιερού Ναού.* Εφ’ εξής οι μελλόνυμφοι θα υπογράφουν Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση, ότι αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη εφαρμογής του μέτρου, θα καταθέτουν δε χρηματικό ποσό ως εγγύηση εφαρμογής, το οποίο θα επιστρέφεται σε αυτούς αμέσως μετά το τέλος του Μυστηρίου. Η σημερινή οικονομική κρίση οδηγεί και τους Ιερούς Ναούς σε μεγάλη οικονομική δοκιμασία. Βοηθήστε μας, παρακαλώ. *Επαναλαμβάνω, λοιπόν, ότι η ρίψη ρυζιού εφ’ εξής θα γίνεται εκτός του Ιερού Ναού, κατά την έξοδο του ζεύγους των νεόνυμφων.


 
Υπογράψτε εδώ, παρακαλώ, τη δήλωση μετανοίας ανάληψης ρυζικής ευθύνης. Κι αν έστω κι ένας καλεσμένος ρίξει έστω κι έναν κόκκο ρύζι, το κρίμα στον λαιμό σας και το χρήμα σας στην τσέπη μας.

Οι ναοί πεινούν. Βοηθήστε τους. Δεν φτάνει ούτε ο τακτικός μισθός, ούτε το αφορολόγητο, ούτε τα τυχερά, ούτε το μπαξίσι που ξηλώνεται ο κουμπάρος για να καλυφθούν όλα τους τα έξοδα.
-Τι οφείλω;
-Ό,τι προαιρείσθε.
-Καλώς. Ορίστε. 
(Βγάζει ένα πενηντάευρω. Ο παπάς το κοιτάζει λες και είναι πενηντόδραχμο, χαρτονόμισμα της Κατοχής ή λεφτά της Μονόπολης, περιφρονητικά, με ύφος "Τι τσίπης είναι τούτος;")
-Ξέρετε, οι περισσότεροι προσφέρουν άνω των 100 ευρώ. 
-Μάλιστα. Επειδή εγώ είμαι πολύ λίγος, από τους λιγότερους, δεν θα σας δώσω τίποτε. 
Αντίθετα από τους περισσότερους άλλους, αυτός ο οίκος εμπορίου δεν διέρχεται κρίση.



> ε) Ένα ακόμη σημείο, στο οποίο επιθυμώ να επιστήσω την προσοχή σας είναι αυτό του υπερβολικού και έξω από κάθε λογική στολισμού των Ιερών Ναών, το οποίο οι επαγγελματίες του κλάδου διαμορφώνουν συνεχώς και έξω από κάθε λογικό όριο. Έχουν υπερβεί ήδη προ πολλού το μέτρο. Παρακαλούμε λοιπόν να λάβετε σοβαρά υπ’ όψιν σας, άτι διερχόμαστε εποχή οικονομικής κρίσεως, ανεργίας, ανέχειας, ακόμη και πτωχείας! *Ας είμεθα λοιπόν φειδωλοί στους στολισμούς. Άλλωστε ο Ιερός Ναός είναι χώρος λατρείας και προσευχής. Έχει για στολισμό του τις εικόνες των Αγίων μας, τις κανδήλες, τους πολυελαίους και ότι άλλο προβλέπει η Εκκλησιαστική Παράδοση.* Είναι ανεπίτρεπτο να μεταβάλλεται σε χώρο κοσμικών εκδηλώσεων διά του αλόγιστου στολισμού.


Σωστά, έχει παραγίνει το κακό με τους νεοπλουτίστικους, πανάκριβους, χρυσοποίκιλτους στολισμούς, τόσο των πιστών όσο και του ιερού χώρου. Ωστόσο οι ίδιοι ναοί, οι εικόνες, οι κανδήλες, οι πολυέλαιοι, δεν υπολογίζονται; Και οι ιερουργούντες με τα περίλαμπρα άμφια και τα υπόλοιπα σύμβολα εξουσίας και παλαιοπλουτισμού; 
Τώρα, να φταίει το γεγονός ότι στις εκκλησίες δεν έχει καθρέφτες ή μήπως η πίστη που είναι τυφλή;

Τα φασόλια επιτρέπονται; Όχι τα μικρά που χώνονται παντού και είναι δύσκολο να καθαριστεί ο ναός. 
Γίγαντες εννοώ, τετράπαχους, μητροπολιτικούς. 

Να κάμω μάνες δίχως γιους και ναούς δίχως παπάδες...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2011)

daeman said:


> Τα φασόλια επιτρέπονται; Όχι τα μικρά που χώνονται παντού και είναι δύσκολο να καθαριστεί ο ναός. Γίγαντες εννοώ, τετράπαχους, μητροπολιτικούς.


Φασόλια ρίχναμε σ' έναν γάμο φίλου στο Νυδρί, πριν από χρόνια. Ρύζι καθόλου, μόνο πολλά φασόλια (και τα πετάγαμε με πολλή δύναμη — τα περισσότερα απ' τον γυναικωνίτη). Απέναντι απ' την εκκλησία υπήρχε στρατηγικά τοποθετημένο μπακάλικο, για ανεφοδιασμό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 7, 2011)

Ίσως έχω ζήσει πολλά χρόνια αλλού, αλλά δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο το να ζητάει εγγύηση ο χώρος για κάθε είδους ζημία ή παραβίαση του κανονισμού από τους καλεσμένους των διοργανωτών της εκδήλωσης- στο κατω κάτω το ρύζι το μοιράζουν στην εκκλησία οι οικογένειες, οπότε έχουν και τη σχετική ευθύνη 
Ούτε μου φίανεται περίεργο το να μη θελει ο παπάς ρυζια στην εκλησία, και παλιότερα υπηρχαν εκκλησίες που το απαγόρευαν. 
Με ενοχλεί ελαφρώς το ύφος της ανακοίνωσης, είναι πολύ φιλικό και προσωπικό και δίνει περιττές πληροφορίες, ενώ κατά τη γνώμημ ου θα έπρεπε να είναι σκέτο και ενημερωτικό. ΤΟ λακωνίζειν κλπκλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Για να δούμε πόσο θα κάνουν ν' αρχίσουν οι υστερίες εναντίον της Kraft και της ιδέας που είχε για τη «γιάγια»: 





 




 




 
Φυσικά τα όργανα μπορούν ν' αρχίσουν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, όπως φαίνεται κι από τα σχόλια εδώ (εννοώ στη γιουτιουμποσελίδα, όπου μαλώνουν για την ελληνικότητα του Athenos...):


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Φυσικά τα όργανα μπορούν ν' αρχίσουν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο...


Όπως ας πούμε για τη φριχτή μεταγραφή σε yiayia!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Χεχε, καθόλου φριχτή, λέω εγώ: Το *γιαγια* και το *yiayia* είναι απίστευτα κοντά οπτικά, που εμένα με κάνει να τη θεωρώ εμπνευσμένη! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2011)

Zazula said:


> [...]Φυσικά τα όργανα μπορούν ν' αρχίσουν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο...


 
Οι σεναριογράφοι των διαφημίσεων για το χούμους πάντως έχουν ήδη ενσωματώσει τις κατάλληλες νύξεις: because only Athenos is made _the Greek way, with 100% olive oil._ 

Όσο για το γιαούρτι, ο καβγάς θα φουντώσει όχι για τη διαφήμιση, αλλά για την ταμπακιέρα· η αγορά του γιαουρτιού παγκοσμίως είναι τεράστια και εξαιρετικά επικερδής. Όταν η ΦΑΓΕ ξεκίνησε στις ΗΠΑ, τα σχετικά όργανα βράχνιασαν από τις κραυγές.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

daeman said:


> _the Greek way, with 100% olive oil..._


Βάλε λάδι κι έλα βράδυ! ;)


----------



## Irini (Mar 8, 2011)

Ν' αρχίσουν τα όργανα γιατί: α) Μιλάμε για χάλια προϊόντα τα Athenos. Και πού να δείτε τι νομίζουν για φέτα οι έρμοι οι Αμερικάνοι (οι περισσότεροι). Σε πιάνει _μια _μελαγχολία! Το μόνο που είναι χειρότερο είναι οι πίτες για σουβλάκι. Πίκρα. β) Γιατί, εκτός από τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες που ήρθε το ΦΑΓΕ, είναι αδύνατον να βρεις σε κανονικό σουπερ-μάρκετ γιαούρτι που να μην είναι 2 ή 0% (κι άντε να κάνεις τζατζίκι με 2% λιπαρά).
Τουλάχιστον πάντως ξεφύτρωσαν κάμποσα Greek yoghurts οπότε κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

Άσχετο: To yiayia είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένη μετεγγραφή


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Irini said:


> Άσχετο: To yiayia είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένη μετεγγραφή


Ξέρω...  Και το Yiorgos και το Yiannis... Αλλά αν δεν γκρινιάξει ο παππούς, ποιος θα γκρινιάξει;


----------



## Irini (Mar 9, 2011)

Σωστό κι αυτό. Και νεώτεροι πάντως γκρινιάζουν απ' ό,τι βλέπω


----------



## Leximaniac (Mar 9, 2011)

Irini said:


> Ν' αρχίσουν τα όργανα γιατί: α) Μιλάμε για χάλια προϊόντα τα Athenos. Και πού να δείτε τι νομίζουν για φέτα οι έρμοι οι Αμερικάνοι (οι περισσότεροι). Σε πιάνει _μια _μελαγχολία! Το μόνο που είναι χειρότερο είναι οι πίτες για σουβλάκι. Πίκρα. β) Γιατί, εκτός από τις 2 πρώτες εβδομάδες που ήρθε το ΦΑΓΕ, είναι αδύνατον να βρεις σε κανονικό σουπερ-μάρκετ γιαούρτι που να μην είναι 2 ή 0% (κι άντε να κάνεις τζατζίκι με 2% λιπαρά).
> Τουλάχιστον πάντως ξεφύτρωσαν κάμποσα Greek yoghurts οπότε κάτι είναι κι αυτό.
> 
> Άσχετο: To yiayia είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένη μετεγγραφή



Κατέβα Αριζόνα να φας όση φέτα ελληνική θες και κανονικές πίτες... για να μην πω ότι εγώ αντίθετα δεν είχα δει ποτέ 2 ή 0% γιαούρτι όσο ήμουν εκεί ... στο Κολοράντο άρχισα να βλέπω τέτοιες εξυπνάδες με τα λάιτ προϊόντα :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2011)

Ποινική δίωξη σε βαθμό κακουργήματος άσκησε ο εισαγγελέας του ΣΔΟΕ, Χαρ. Ζώνης, σε βάρος της Τζούλιας Αλεξανδράτου για την υπόθεση των ερωτικών DVD, καθώς φέρεται να απέκρυψε την αμοιβή της.

Ο εισαγγελέας, ο οποίος διενήργησε πολύμηνη έρευνα, άσκησε εναντίον της ποινική δίωξη για ψευδή βεβαίωση σε βαθμό κακουργήματος.

Το DVD είχε γυριστεί από την εταιρεία «Σειρήνα». Όταν η Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, είχε κληθεί από το ΣΔΟΕ, κατέθεσε ότι το εν λόγω DVD δεν αποτελούσε εμπορικό προϊόν, αλλά επρόκειτο για προσωπικές της στιγμές που διέρρευσαν από τον πρώην σύντροφό της. Επιπλέον κατέθεσε πως δεν υπήρχε κανένα συμφωνητικό και πως δεν είχε εισπράξει αμοιβή.

Ο επιχειρηματίας και ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας «Σειρήνα», ωστόσο, Δημήτρης Σειρηνάκης, όταν κλήθηκε στο ΣΔΟΕ, προσκόμισε το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό με την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου, βάσει του οποίου η προβλεπόμενη αμοιβή της ήταν 150.000 ευρώ.

Την υπόθεση θα αναλάβει ανακριτής. 

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=258681​
Άμα χρειάζεται πολύμηνη έρευνα και ανακριτής και 45 μάστοροι και 60 μαθητάδες για να πληρώσει η Τζούλια τα λεφτά που οφείλει στην εφορία για μια-δυο υποθέσεις σερβιρισμένες στο πιάτο, σε πόσα τέρμενα περιμένουμε να μαζευτούν τα χρήματα που θέλουν από τη φοροδιαφυγή; Εκτός κι αν για την Τζούλια ισχύουν ειδικές συνθήκες (θέλουν να περνάει συχνά από τα γραφεία τους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2011)

Ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας είχε άραγε παρακρατήσει και ΦΜΥ;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Δεν νομίζω να την προσέλαβε, ώστε να υπέχει υποχρέωση καταβολής ΦΜΥ ο εργοδότης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2011)

Ναι, σύμβαση έργου, του ελληνικού νεοσουρεαλισμού.
Άμοιρη Ιουλία, μπλοκάκια σε κατάντησαν, ούτε ένσημα δε σου κολλάν, σε μαγέψαν οι σειρήνες της φοροδιαφυγής κι εσύ υπέκυψες, ως αθώα παιδίσκη...


----------



## Costas (Mar 15, 2011)

Αυτό για τον αριθμό 18 (ΝΥΤ):

In his office, Mr. Sakurai scrolled through a long list of donors on a computer screen. Most of the names — “my gut feeling is 90 percent,” he said — were not Japanese.

“Everybody is very much touched by the sympathy and generosity of American people,” he said.

Some people gave $1,000 and similarly large sums. But most gifts were much smaller: $50 here, $25 there. They came from the heart, not from a deep pocket. On occasion, there was a donation of $18. It seemed an odd figure to Mr. Sakurai, until he learned that it meant the donor was probably Jewish. Jews often make charitable contributions in multiples of 18. In the Hebrew alphabet, letters have numerical equivalents. Eighteen represents “chai,” Hebrew for “life.”


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2011)

Εγώ αναρωτιόμουν αν πραγματικά η Ιαπωνία χρειάζεται οικονομική ενίσχυση, αφού δεν είναι Αϊτή. 

Περιμένω πάντως από στιγμή σε στιγμή να πέσει κανένας μετεωρίτης στο Τόκιο και μετά να βγεί ο Γκοτζίλα και να τους φάει όλους, έτσι που είναι η κατάσταση ούτε ταινία καταστροφής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2011)

Επιστροφή στα εφήμερα....

*Πέθανε η διάσημη πολική αρκουδίτσα, Κνουτ*

_Ο Κνουτ, η πολιτική αρκούδα του ζωολογικού κήπου του Βερολίνου που η ιστορία της την έκανε παγκοσμίως γνωστή και κοσμοαγάπητη, πέθανε το Σάββατο, μόλις τεσσάρων χρόνων, από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία. _​
Συνέχεια (από το Έθνος) εδώ:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2011)

Έμαθαν για τα αυθαίρετα και πλάκωσαν κι οι Άγγλοι...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lla-angers-expats-obliterates-Corfu-view.html


----------



## psifio (Mar 23, 2011)

4 _Times_ Journalists Held Captive in Libya Faced Days of Brutality

A half-hour later, we arrived on what we thought were the outskirts of the other side of Ajdabiya. A man whom soldiers called the sheik questioned us, then began taunting Tyler.

*“You have a beautiful head,” he told Tyler in a mix of English and Arabic. “I’m going to remove it and put it on mine.* I’m going to cut it off.” Tyler, feeling queasy, asked to sit down.

Σκέτη λογοτεχνία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Επειδή το ζήτησε ο Νίκελ χθες:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Ride the Electric Abu Dhabi Stretch Limo SuperBus
(Οι φήμες πως η κυβέρνηση θα φέρει τα ίδια λεωφορεία και στην Ελλάδα, ώστε να αποστομώσει το κίνημα «Δεν Πληρώνω», ελέγχονται αναληθείς. )


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2011)

Ιδού αυτοκίνητο για σεΐχηδες, να χωράει όλη την οικογένεια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά το σεϊχοφορείο πιάνει 250 χαω και είναι και ηλεκτρικό!


----------



## Costas (Mar 27, 2011)

Μ' έκανε να ευθυμήσω για ώρα. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει σενάριο για μια δεύτερη Γλυκιά Συμμορία (έγινε για το Law and Order). The Bling Ring. Ειδικά το κομμάτι για την Paris Hilton είναι σπαρταριστό (Wikipedia):

For their first celebrity target, Prugo claims that he and Lee asked themselves "who would leave a door unlocked? Who would leave a lot of money lying around?", and chose Paris Hilton because they figured she was "dumb".[19] On their maiden trip to Hilton’s home, Prugo and Lee went alone, having used Google Earth to find a place to access her community via a hill climb.[18] They went up to the front door and tried ringing the doorbell to see if anyone was there. They discovered a key under the doormat, but then realized it wasn’t needed because the door was unlocked. Once inside, Prugo served as a lookout near the stairs while Lee went into the bedroom and searched through Hilton’s belongings.[11] Prugo and Lee, later accompanied by other members of their group, ended up robbing Hilton at least 5 different times, mostly of designer clothing and cash. However, it wasn’t until Lopez single-handedly stole nearly $2 million in jewelry from Hilton that she reported having been burgled.[13]


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2011)

Τα στατιστικά του ελληνικού Google εδώ.

Το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον το έχει η διαφάνεια #6.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον το έχει η διαφάνεια #6.


Πολύ σωστά! Το πρώτο query (_Tsunami_) για να ξέρουμε πού να μην πάμε. Το δεύτερο (_δουλειες στο εξωτερικο_) για να βρούμε πού να πάμε για να επιβιώσουμε. Και το τρίτο (_τζουλια_) για να ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα λεφτά που θα βγάλουμε. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

*Στρος Καν: Περισσότερο κράτος υπαγορεύει η κρίση* 
Έτσι λέει τίτλος στην πρώτη σελίδα των διαδικτυακών Νέων. Πάει, σκέφτηκα, ή ο Στρος Καν τρελάθηκε ή ο τιτλατζής. Χρειάστηκε να διαβάσω την είδηση, για να καταλάβω ότι δεν ζητάει κι αυτός, σαν τον Τσίπρα, να αυξήσουμε τους υπαλλήλους του δημοσίου για να αντιμετωπίσουμε την κρίση στην Ελλάδα. (Δεν έχω διαβάσει κάπου τέτοια δήλωση του Τσίπρα, μπορεί να τον κατηγορούν και άδικα.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2011)

Προφανώς ανήκουμε σε διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης Νίκελ, γιατί εγώ κατάλαβα από τον τίτλο που έδωσες αυτό που εννοούσε: περισσότερος κρατικός παρεμβατισμός, λιγότερη νεοφιλελεύθερη μα ανοησία. Όλοι στα ίδια επιστρέφουν τελικά. 

_ΥΓ Το παρόν γράφεται στο λαπτοπ μου ενώ βρίσκομαι σε κτίριο που φέρει το όνομα του Κέηνς, ο οποίος εδώ τουλάχιστον θεωρείται θεός. _


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

Εκτός από τον διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης, πιο πιθανό εδώ είναι το «διαφορετική χώρα». Γιατί αυτές τις μέρες ακούμε συνέχεια τι λέει ο Στρος-Καν για την Ελλάδα, όχι πώς αλλάζει το τροπάριο (και καλώς αλλάζει) όταν μιλάει για το παγκόσμιο χάλι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2011)

Και μια που το είπες, νωρίτερα ξεφύλλιζα την Ιντιπέντεντ και διάβαζα ότι πάει, η Ελλάδα θα δηλώσει χρεωκοπία όπου να 'ναι, κι απλώς το κρατάνε μυστικό ΔΝΤ, ΕΕ,ΟΗΕ, ΟΠΕΚ, ΝΑΤΟ, ΠΟΥ, Ουνέσκο και λοιποί οργανισμοί για να μην γίνει κανένας πανικός με την Πορτογαλία κλπκλπ. Πέρα από το ότι δυστυχώς έχω χάσει επαφή με τις ειδήσεις λόγω ενασχόλησης με άλλα θέματα τελευταία, και μάλλον αυτό ανήκει στη σφαίρα του βρετανικού "η ΕΕ διαλύεται, ας πανηγυρίσουμε", η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν και γιατί δε χρεωκοπούσαμε από πέρσι να ησυχάσουμε;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2011)

6 Mistranslations that changed the world.

:up:


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

...
Το µέσον έγινε βούκινο!

Η Δέσποινα των κλήσεων, *παλακαλώ :huh: , Κολωνάκι, 30-3-2011


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 7, 2011)

Η πολυαγαπημένη Zaz έρχεται 15 και 16/5 για δυο παραστάσεις σε Θεσσαλονίκη και Αθήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Σαν σήμερα τελείωσε πριν από 43 χρόνια η μάχη του Khe Shan, μία από τις σημαντικότερες μάχες του αμερικανοβιετναμικού πολέμου.

Βρήκα την ευκαιρία να την αναφέρω εδώ για το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον της. Πώς προφέρεται αυτό το χωριό; _Χε Σαν_, όπως το προφέρει εδώ κάποιος στο Forvo, ή *Κε Σαν*, όπως νόμιζα ότι τόσα χρόνια είχε ευπρεπιστεί (ήταν και 1968!) στα καθ' ημάς, αλλά ακούω και τον Cold Chisel να το προφέρει στον πρώτο κιόλας στίχο του ομώνυμου τραγουδιού, που αρχίζει _I left my heart to the sappers round *Khe Sanh*_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

Χε (σύμφωνα με http://www.seasite.niu.edu/vietnamese/guide_to_pronunciation/consonant_system.htm). Σίγουρα όχι Κε.

Εντωμεταξύ, η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση λίγο έλειψε να κατεβάσει ρολά.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13022575

(Μια και έχουν κατεβάσει ρολά τα ΜΜΕ μας.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

Η τρελή είδηση της ελληνικής επικαιρότητας (που περνάει το burking της):

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του ΣΚΑΙ τα επεισόδια με τους 2 νεκρούς στον ΧΥΤΑ Άνω Λιοσίων ξεκίνησαν όταν αυτοκίνητα του δήμου Αθηναίων με κατασχεμένα ρούχα και εμπορεύματα από αγορές παραεμπορίου της Αθήνας μπήκαν στον ΧΥΤΑ για να «αδειάσουν» γύρω στις 5 το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής. Πακιστανοί λαθρομετανάστες που ζουν στα όρια του ΧΥΤΑ στον Ασπρόπυργο εισέβαλαν τότε, και άρχισαν να σκάβουν με κάθε τρόπο –και με τα χέρια– για να αποκτήσουν την πολύτιμη «λεία» που είχαν προηγουμένως θάψει οι χειριστές των μηχανημάτων του ΧΥΤΑ.

Όταν βγήκαν από τον ΧΥΤΑ, τους περίμεναν αθίγγανοι, που τους επιτέθηκαν για να αποσπάσουν τα είδη. Ακολούθησαν συμπλοκές στις οποίες πήραν μέρος εκατοντάδες άτομα και από τις δύο πλευρές, με αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο 2 ατόμων. Σε εκδίκηση, ομάδες τσιγγάνων και Πακιστανών έκαψαν δεκάδες καλύβες των «αντίπαλων» που βρίσκονται περιμετρικά του ΧΥΤΑ.​
Από το skai.gr


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2011)

Πέρα από τα τραγικά και κωμικά, η απορία μου είναι:
Τα εμπορεύματα που κατάσχονται τα ΠΕΤΑΜΕ; !!!!!!!!
Αλλού τα πουλάνε σε πλειστηριασμό, αλλά έστω εμείς είμαστε αριστοκράτες, δεν καταδεχόμαστε, γιατί δεν τα δωρίζουμε σε καμιά ΜΚΟ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πέρα από τα τραγικά και κωμικά, η απορία μου είναι:
> Τα εμπορεύματα που κατάσχονται τα ΠΕΤΑΜΕ; !!!!!!!!
> Αλλού τα πουλάνε σε πλειστηριασμό, αλλά έστω εμείς είμαστε αριστοκράτες, δεν καταδεχόμαστε, γιατί δεν τα δωρίζουμε σε καμιά ΜΚΟ;


 
Την ίδια απορία είχε και η κυρία μου εδώ, αλλά καλή απάντηση δεν είχα να της δώσω. Αυτό το θάψιμο στις χωματερές το είχα καταλάβει κάποτε σε σχέση με τα πορτοκάλια, αλλά θα πρέπει να μου το ξαναεξηγήσουν σε σχέση με τα ρούχα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2011)

Μα τι να εξηγήσεις; Προκειμένου να γίνει θέμα αν τα παίρνει η επιτροπή διανομής ή όχι, σε ποια ΜΚΟ πήγαν, αν είναι μπλε, πράσινη, κίτρινη ή πορτοκαλιά, ποιανού υπουργού ή βουλευτή, δήμαρχου ή περιφερειάρχη, αν προωθήθηκαν όλα ή μερικά ξαναγύρισαν στο παραεμπόριο, αν δόθηκαν στα παιδιά ή τα πήραν οι υπάλληλοι κλπ κλπ κλπ, κάψ' τα ή θαψ' τα να ησυχάσεις...


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2011)

Υπάρχει ΜΚΟ υπεράνω όλων, ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός (μην ακούω γέλια στο βαθος). Επιπλέον οι ΜΚΟ δεν υποχρεώνονται να δημοσιεύουν ισολογισμούς;
Αλλά άσε τις ΜΚΟ, ήδη δημοπρατούνται ακίνητα και ιχ, άρα η δομή υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Υπάρχει ΜΚΟ υπεράνω όλων, ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός (μην ακούω γέλια στο βαθος). Επιπλέον οι ΜΚΟ δεν υποχρεώνονται να δημοσιεύουν ισολογισμούς; Αλλά άσε τις ΜΚΟ, ήδη δημοπρατούνται ακίνητα και ιχ, άρα η δομή υπάρχει.


Νομίζω ότι μόλις κέρδισες το όσκαρ σεναρίου για την κωμωδία της χρονιάς.:upz:
Ο Ελληνικός Ερυθρός Σταυρός έχει, από όσο ξέρω, ένα μπλεξιματάκι με το νοσοκομείο του, το Ντινάν.
Ισολογισμούς δεν δημοσιεύει ούτε το ελληνικό κράτος.
Όσο για δημοπράτηση ακινήτων και ΙΧ, παραπέμπω στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου (με έμφαση εκεί που λέει για επιτροπές, δόντια κλπ...) :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά σε κάθε σεισμό στον Ερυθρό Σταυρό τρέχουν όλοι για αντίσκηνα και σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου- περιλαμβανομένων και των ΗΠΑ- ο Ερυθρός Σταυρός είναι η μόνη πρόσβαση σε αιχμαλώτους και φυλακισμένους. Ούτε η Διεθνής Αμνηστία, ούτε οι Γιατροί Χωρίς Σύνορα, ούτε κανένας άλλος. 

Αλλά ας το δούμε κι αλλιώς: από περιβαλλοντική άποψη, το ίδιο το κράτος γεμίζει τις χωματερές με ανακυκλώσιμα (και πιθανόν μη-βιοδιασπώμενα) ενώ από την άλλη προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν να αποκτήσουμε περιβαλλοντική συνείδηση;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

*Let's be adult about it?*

Let's be adult about it? http://www.google.com/search?q=.xxx...a=X&ei=OZWmTY7ZKcrrsgam77z_Bg&ved=0CAoQpwUoBA


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

At a board meeting in Silicon Valley on Friday, ICANN approved a new top-level domain for porn sites. URLs ending in .xxx will contain sexually oriented adult entertainment content that is verified to be neither fraudulent nor illegal.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/mashable/20110319/tc_mashable/new_xxx_domain_approved_for_porn_sites

Μου αρέσει που η Ινδία (και άλλες χώρες ξοπίσω της) θα απαγορέψουν πρόσβαση στα .xxx, τη στιγμή που το διαδίκτυο είναι πήχτρα στα παράνομα...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 19, 2011)

Να τι κάνει η υπερβολική σιγουριά ότι ο νόμος θα σε προστατέψει όταν ισχυριστείς ότι σε απέλυσαν για συνδικαλιστικούς λόγους.

*Νόμιμη η απόλυση υπαλλήλων που επισκέπτονται το Facebook εν ώρα εργασίας

*Δηλαδή, μπορεί όντως να έπαιξε ρόλο το συνδικαλιστικό στην απόλυσή της, αλλά όταν έχεις λερωμένη τη φωλιά σου, άντε να αποδείξεις ότι μόνο εσύ έχεις δίκιο κι ο εργοδότης άδικο. Ξέρω κάποιον που τον απέλυσαν πριν από λίγα χρόνια από τη δουλειά του χωρίς καμιά εξήγηση πλην του ότι δεν χρειάζονται πια τις υπηρεσίες του, αλλά τυχαίνει να ξέρω ότι περνούσε πολλές ώρες καθημερινά σε σελίδες γνωριμιών και έκανε πολύωρα προσωπικά τηλεφωνήματα. Δεδομένου ότι η εταιρεία ήταν μεγάλη και είχε πλήρως ελεγχόμενο δίκτυο, είναι αστείο να σκεφτούμε ότι δεν ελέγχονταν οι περιηγήσεις των υπαλλήλων στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 19, 2011)

Όταν το social networking γίνεται social notworking


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Να τι κάνει η υπερβολική σιγουριά ότι ο νόμος θα σε προστατέψει όταν ισχυριστείς ότι σε απέλυσαν για συνδικαλιστικούς λόγους.



Εχεις κανέναν υπόψη σου; 
Νομίζω ότι στην Ελλάδα οι περισσότεροι ούτως ή άλλως ισχυρίζονται ότι τους απολύσανε για πολιτικούς ή συνδικαλιστικούς λόγους. Ακούγεται καλύτερο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2011)

Πήρε το μάτι μου αυτή την είδηση και πόνεσε η καρδιά μου αυτούς τους άγγλους νεόπτωχους που δεν έχουν λεφτά ούτε για τη θέρμανση κι αναγκάζονται να βγαίνουν στα ΜΜΕ να μας πουν τον πόνο τους...
The nouveau poor: They earn twice the national average yet struggle to make ends meet... do you have sympathy?

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-make-ends-meet--sympathy.html#ixzz1KBnUkmal


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2011)

Μα, δυστυχώς, τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε ξεχάσει τη βασικότερη αριθμητική πράξη στη διαχείριση των προσωπικών οικονομικών μας: Έσοδα μείον Έξοδα, όπου το αποτέλεσμα οφείλει να έχει θετικό πρόσημο. Ακόμη κι ένα εκατομμύριο να βγάζεις τον μήνα, αν ξοδεύεις 1.000.100 μηνιαίως τότε την έχεις πολύ άσχημα. Η βάρκα θα βουλιάξει και με μια μεγάλη τρύπα και με μια μικρή· το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι το πόσο σύντομα θα επέλθει το νομοτελειακό αποτέλεσμα. Και, ακόμη δυστυχέστερα, αποφεύγουμε κατά κανόνα να διενεργούμε με ορθό τρόπο τη διαχείριση των στοιχείων ενεργητικού και (το κυριότερο) παθητικού μας — κι ας μην πω καλύτερα πως τις περισσότερες φορές δεν έχουμε καν συναίσθηση των πόσο πολλών στοιχείων παθητικού έχουμε συσσωρεύσει.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2011)

Συμφωνώ. Διαβάζοντας αυτότο άρθρο σκεφτόμουν ένα φιλικό μου ζευγάρι εδώ στο Λονδίνο με εισόδημα καθαρό 5Κ μηνιαίως από ένα μισθό, με δόση στεγαστικού δανείου κάτω από 1000 (δηλαδή εντάξει με τους κανόνες της οικιακής οικονομίας), οι οποίοι κλαίγονται ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό ότι δεν βγαίνουνε. Όμως, θα πρέπει να πετάνε κάθε βδομάδα ένα καροτσάκι τρόφιμα γιατί δεν προγραμματίζουν ποτέ τι θα αγοράσουν στο σούπερ μάρκετ, σνομπάρουν ό,τι δεν είναι μάρκα και πρόσφατα λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν την εξής περικοπή: τα πουκάμισα δεν τα πάνε πλέον στο καθαριστήριο, τα πλένουν και τα σιδερώνουν στο σπίτι.:clap: Για τη νέα δραστηριότητα αγόρασαν καινούργιο πλυντήριο μεγάλυ μεγέθους, σε αντικατάσταση του πεντάκιλου που το είχαν τρία χρονια, και καινούργιο υπεραυτόματο σίδερο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2011)

*Άλλο φρούτο κι αυτό...*

Σήμερα δοκίμασα αυτές εδώ τις φράουλες:






Παρόλο που η διαφήμιση λέει ότι πρόκειται για φράουλα με γέυση ανανά και γι'αυτό λέει ονομάστηκε pineberry (Φραουλανανάδες; Αναναδοφράουλες; Ανάουλες; Φραουνάδες; Ανανόμουρα; ) , η γεύση είναι ξεκάθαρα αγριοφράουλα, σαν αυτές που είχα αγοράσει πριν καμια δεκαριά χρόνια στην κεντρική αγορά της Βαρκελώνης και δεν τις έχω ξαναβρεί πουθενά. Όσο για την εμφάνιση, καλά είναι στη φωτογραφία, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δείχνουν λίγο αρρωστιάρικα έτσι άσπρα. Βεβαίως λεέι οι άσπρες φράουλες δεν είναι άγνωστες. Μπορεί. Στο σούπερμάρκετ όμως δεν τις βρίσκεις.


Προσθήκη σε νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8715-pineberry-ανανοφράουλα


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2011)

Το κείμενό εδώ, με τίτλο «Στρατηγική προβολής της Ελλάδας στο εξωτερικό», καταλήγει λέγοντας «Στόχος: Όλοι μαζί να αναδείξουμε τις ομορφιές του τόπου μας».

Ευτυχώς δεν ψεύδεται λέγοντας «να αναδείξουμε τις ομορφιές της γλώσσας μας».


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2011)

Ο πρόεδρος του Ατρομήτου απευθύνει επιστολή στον πρόεδρο της ΑΕΚ.

«Για μια ακόμη φορά αποδεικνύεται κύριε Αδαμίδη μέσα από το ύφος της ανακοίνωσής σας, ότι προσβάλλετε την ιστορία ενός μεγάλου συλλόγου, όπως η ΑΕΚ, αντί να αναλάβετε τις ευθύνες σας και να ζητήσετε μια απλή συγγνώμη που είναι αντρικό προνόμιο για τη συμπεριφορά των οπαδών και παραγόντων σας αλλά και τις σκηνές ντροπής που εκτυλίχθηκαν στο ΟΑΚΑ σε βάρος μελών της αποστολής μας. Βέβαια, όταν συντάσσεται από εσάς ο οποίος είστε άσχετος με το ποδόσφαιρο, δεν μου προκαλεί καμμιά έκπληξη. Κύριε Αδαμίδη είστε ανιστόρητος. Ο Ατρόμητος έχει μια ιστορία στο ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο, βγάζοντας μεγάλους ποδοσφαιριστές, όπως ο Λάκης Νικολάου, ο οποίος έχει φορέσει και τη φανέλα της ΑΕΚ. Επίσης, κύριε Αδαμίδη, δεν σέβεσαι ότι ο Ατρόμητος εκπροσωπεί μια πόλη 400 χιλιάδων κατοίκων και μια ομάδα που έχει αφήσει το στίγμα της στο ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο. 

Μας τιμά λοιπόν και είμαστε υπερήφανοι για τογεγονός ότι δεν ανήκουμε σε κανένα άρμα. Που είμαστε μια ομάδα που δεν χρωστάει σε κανέναν, που είναι απόλυτα συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις της, που είναι αυτόφωτη και στηρίζεται στις δικές της δυνάμεις.

Εμείς δεν είμαστε ομάδα του άρθρου 44, των χαριστικών χρεών, που οι ανίκανες διοικήσεις έχουν καταστήσει το μεγάλο σύλλογο ης ΑΕΚ μια προβληματική εταιρία που δεν θέλει να την αναλάβει κανένας.

ΥΓ. Είναι η τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι μαζί σου. 

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=5&artid=4628861


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 1, 2011)

Σκέφτηκα να μην το βάλω στα νήματα περί εκπαίδευσης, παρατάξεων, ελευθερίας του λόγου κττ:

Τετράωρη διάλεξη της Ηλέκτρας Γαλανού στο Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας (περισσότερα εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)




----------



## nickel (May 2, 2011)

Πώς κάποιος έκανε ζωντανή αναμετάδοση της αμερικάνικης επιχείρησης στο Twitter χωρίς να ξέρει τι περιγράφει...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13257940


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

*Ταλαιπωρίας συνέχεια λόγω δωδεκαθεϊστών​*​

Ταλαιπωρίας συνέχεια για τους επιβάτες των ΗΣΑΠ. Δικαστική απόφαση οδηγεί σε πάγωμα των έργων ανακατασκευής στο τμήμα του ηλεκτρικού σιδηροδρόμου Μοναστηράκι - Θησείο μέχρι τις 2 Αυγούστου οπότε και θα εκδικαστεί η αγωγή των δωδεκαθεϊστών για την κατάχωση βωμού των 12 θεών. Παράλληλα, στάση εργασίας πραγματοποιούν οι εργαζόμενοι σήμερα 12 - 4 μ.μ. ενώ αναμένεται να προχωρήσουν σε κλιμάκωση των κινητοποιήσεών τους, αντιδρώντας στις υποχρεωτικές μετατάξεις του προσωπικού του Οργανισμού.​
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_1_03/05/2011_440733

Εγώ πάλι θα έγραφα «ταλαιπωρίας συνέχεια επειδή στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια, άμα έχεις μια διαφορά με κάποιον, μέχρι να εκδοθεί οριστική απόφαση ισχύει το ρητό “ήμουνα νια και γέρασα”, οπότε μην περιμένεις, ταλαίπωρε επιβάτη, να μετακινηθείς».


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Εγώ το έκανα υπογραφή και έχω πάντα έτοιμη την εξήγηση. Τόση μούρλα να την ψωνίσαμε μόνοι μας, αποκλείεται. Κάποιος θεός μάς έχει καταραστεί. Κι άμα μας έχουν καταραστεί και δώδεκα μαζί, άντε να ξεμπερδέψεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2011)

Κοίτα, για τα πιστεύω του καθενός δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Αν, π.χ., ήταν να μας καταχώσουν την πρώτη μετάφραση της Στήλης της Ροζέτας στα αρχαία αγγλικά, μπορεί να θέλαμε να τη σώσουμε και να κάναμε κι εμείς αγωγή. Αλλά να γίνεται η αγωγή τώρα και να εκδικάζεται σε 4 μήνες (και πάλι καλά), βάλε και καμιά αναβολή και καθυστέρηση, ε, έλεος. Και μάλιστα όταν η αγωγή αφορά τον ηλεκτρικό, και ιδίως αυτό το κομμάτι του!


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Τι έγινε; Χακάρισε ο Λαπαβίτσας το Σπίγκελ;
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/0,1518,761136,00.html


http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhiqP14zcLHE-U7oolB21bQJ7KjdwA


----------



## crystal (May 6, 2011)

Παραδίπλα έχει και ψηφοφορία για το αν η Ελλάδα πρέπει να βγει από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Αν κρίνω από τα αποτελέσματα, το άρθρο μάλλον εκφράζει ευσεβείς πόθους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Χτες, η Αθήνα στέλνει στη μάχη δικηγόρους κατά της Siemens. Σήμερα, η Ελλάδα βγαίνει από το ευρώ...


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Δεν είναι μόνο το Σπίγκελ, παίδες. Προχτές στις Βρυξέλλες ήμασταν ένας Αμερικανός, δυο-τρεις Έλληνες, ένας Ιρλανδός κι ένας Βέλγος από την ΕΕ και κάναμε μια φοβερή κουβέντα περί κρίσης στην Ελλάδα. Ο Βέλγος μας έλεγε ότι έχει βαρεθεί να διαβάζει περί εξόδου από το ευρώ στον ευρωπαϊκό τύπο (και λόγω της δουλειάς του διαβάζει πεντέξι εφημερίδες από διάφορες χώρες κάθε μέρα). Αποδίδει την απήχηση τέτοιων δημοσιευμάτων, καθώς και των δημοσιευμάτων τους στυλ η χρεωκοπία θα σώσει την Ελλάδα, σε απλούστατη παραπληροφόρηση και άγνοια της οικονομικής κατάστασης -κοινώς δεν έχει καταλάβει ο Γερμανός, ο Γάλλος, ο Άγγλος, ακόμα κι ο Αμερικανός πόσα χρωστάει η μία χώρα στην άλλη (και δεν είχα ιδέα ότι οι αμερικανικές τράπεζες κατέχουν 50δις από το χρέος της Ιρλανδίας, άμα φαλιρίσει η Ιρλανδία θα έχουν δεύτερο γύρο κατάρρευσης των τραπεζών τους). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο άλλος Έλληνας θεώρησε το συνομιλητή μας μεροληπτικό κατά της Ελλάδας, εμένα μου φάνηκε ουδέτερος. Προφανώς έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως, αν τολμήσει κανένας να μας θυμίσει τα στραβά μας είναι αυτομάτως ανθέλληνας (ο άνθρωπος απλώς είπε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μαύρη οικονομία και δυσκολεύεται στην είσπραξη φόρων, που αυτό το ξέρουν κι οι κότες).


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2011)

*Δυναμική η συμμετοχή στην 4η Ποδηλατοπορεία*

Περισσότεροι από 2.000 ποδηλάτες συμμετείχαν στην 4η Πανελλαδική Ποδηλατοπορεία που διεξήχθη το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.

Οι ποδηλάτες ξεκίνησαν από το Πεδίον του Άρεως και στη συνέχεια κινήθηκαν επί της λεωφόρου Αλεξάνδρας και σε άλλους κεντρικούς δρόμους.

Η Τροχαία διέκοπτε σταδιακά την κυκλοφορία από τους δρόμους όπου πέρασαν οι ποδηλάτες, οι οποίοι μοίρασαν φυλλάδια σε οδηγούς.

Όπως είπαν οι συμμετέχοντες: «Η Πανελλαδική Ποδηλατοπορεία δεν είναι άλλη μια, μεγαλύτερη σίγουρα, ποδηλατόβολτα. Είναι η κορυφαία συλλογική πράξη διεκδίκησης της ποδηλατικής κοινότητας για το αυτονόητο: μια αξιοπρεπή ποιότητα ζωής στις πόλεις μας, που θα βασίζεται στην αλλαγή του τρόπου με τον οποίο βλέπουμε τις μετακινήσεις».

Ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις πραγματοποιήθηκαν σε άλλες 34 πόλεις της Ελλάδας όπως σε Άργος, Βόλος, Δράμα, Ζάκυνθος, Θεσσαλονίκη, Κέρκυρα, Κατερίνη, Λαμία, Λάρισα, Λειβαδιά, Μυτιλήνη, Κομοτηνή, Χανιά και Χίος.​
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=4630004

Εγώ πάντως μας είδα πολύ περισσότερους, μπορεί και κοντά στις 10.000. Να σκεφτείτε, ήμουν στη μέση της πορείας, στο Σύνταγμα (έξω από τα Μακντόναλτς), και η αρχή της πορείας είχε φτάσει τέρμα Φιλελλήνων, είχε στρίψει αριστερά, και είχε αρχίσει να στρίβει δεξιά από τη Βουλή, στη Β. Σοφίας. Και η ροή ήταν πολύ πυκνή, ήμασταν δίπλα δίπλα.
Φωτογραφίες.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2011)

Για τους λάτρεις του χορού και της Μάρθας Γκράχαμ, το σημερινό γκουγκλ ντουντλ
[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/23540942?title=0&byline=0&amp[/video]


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2011)

*Παραιτήθηκε του μισθού του ο Ιάπωνας πρωθυπουργός
Λόγω της Φουκουσίμα​*
Παραιτήθηκε από τον μισθό του ο πρωθυπουργός της Ιαπωνίας Ναότο Καν, μέχρι να λήξει η κρίση στον πυρηνικό σταθμό της Φουκουσίμα. Ο κ. Καν, ο οποίος αμείβεται με 1,63 εκατ. γιεν (14.000 ευρώ) μηνιαίως για το αξίωμα του πρωθυπουργού, θα συνεχίσει να λαμβάνει τον μισθό του ως νομοθέτης. O κ. Nαότο Kαν ζήτησε συγγνώμη από τους Ιάπωνες, τονίζοντας ότι η κυβέρνηση φέρει μαζί με την εταιρεία ηλεκτρισμού Tepco, η οποία διαχειρίζεται το πυρηνικό εργοστάσιο της Φουκουσίμα, τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για τη συνεχιζόμενη πυρηνική κρίση της χώρας.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_economyagor_100044_11/05/2011_441759

Τα δικά μας τα καμάρια (_μουλάρια_ ήθελα να γράψω, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα _τι μου φταίνε τα καημένα τα ζωντανά;_), που βάλαν όσο να πεις το χεράκι τους για να φτάσουμε εδώ που φτάσαμε, πόσα θέλουν να τους δώσουμε ακόμα, είπαμε;

Αυτή η γενική μου κάθεται στο λαιμό.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2011)

Το ανέκδοτο που είπε ο Μπερλουσκόνι σε προεκλογική ομιλία του στη Νάπολη:

Alla chiusura della campagna elettorale Berlusconi nion resiste alla tentazione di raccontare una barzelletta. «Questa ve la devo raccontare - ha detto alla platea - ero in aereo ed ho visto una bellissima bionda, mi sono avvicinato ed ho cercato di attaccare discorso, ma lei leggeva attentamente un libro. Non ho resistito e a un certo punto le ho detto «vedo che lei legge con grande concentrazione. Di che si tratta?».
«È un libro sull'amore» è stata la risposta. «E che cosa ha scoperto?» le ho chiesto io. E lei: «Che i migliori amanti sono gli arabi e i napoletani».
A questo punto mi sono presentato, ha concluso il premier, «Mi chiamo Mohamed Esposito».
http://www.ilmattino.it/articolo_app.php?id=38456​
Με λίγα λόγια: είδε μια ωραία ξανθιά να διαβάζει και τη ρωτάει: «Γιατί τόσο απορροφημένη; Τι πραγματεύεται το βιβλίο;»
«Α, είναι ένα βιβλίο για τον έρωτα και λέει ότι οι καλύτεροι εραστές είναι οι Άραβες και οι Ναπολιτάνοι».
«Χαίρω πολύ. Μοχάμετ Εσπόζιτο».

Και για το Esposito, από τη Wikipedia, που τα έχει όλα:
Esposito is an Italian-language family surname that is especially prevalent in the Naples region of Campania.

Etymology and history
The name is thought to derive from the Latin word _expositus_ (Italian _esposto_), which is the past participle of the Latin verb _exponere_ ("to place outside"). Another theory maintains that the name is derived from the Latin phrase _ex posito_ (literally "out of/from this place").

Italian tradition also claims that the surname was given to children who were abandoned or given up for adoption and handed over to an orphanage or Ospizio degli esposti. When Italy was united, laws were introduced forbidding the practice of giving surnames that reflected a child's origins.

Variants of the name throughout modern Italy are; Sposito, Esposto, D'Esposito, Esposti, and Degli Esposti. Most of these variants, however, are derived from the Italian language rather than Latin.​
Κολάκεψε και στο τέλος τους Ναπολιτάνους, λέγοντας ότι είναι γέννημα θρέμμα της Νάπολης, αλλά είναι όσο και ο Κένεντι ήταν Βερολινέζος.


----------



## Elsa (May 14, 2011)

Στην εκδοχή που έχω ακούσει εγώ, πρόκειται για Έλληνες και Ινδιάνους, οπότε ο τύπος συστήνεται "Καθιστός Ταύρος Παπαδόπουλος"


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

Παλιό και πολυμορφικό: ο καθένας το προσαρμόζει όπως τον βολεύει. 
Το πρωτοάκουσα με Άραβες και Κρητικούς στο τρένο, με τον κοκορευόμενο να συστήνεται ως Αχμέντ Γαμισάκης (καμία σχέση με τους Fockers), αλλά από τότε το ξανάκουσα με κάμποσες παραλλαγές για το επώνυμο, στις περισσότερες όμως με πίβοτ τον Άραβα, ίσως επειδή είναι εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμο το κλισέ του αραβικού ανδρικού ονόματος.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Κι άλλες τρίχες:

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/e...ard.moustache.championship/index.html?hpt=Mid


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2011)

Υπερβολές αυτά με τις συντάξεις, γιατί μια χώρα μπορεί να χρειάζεται τους μορφωμένους και νέους, αλλά αυτοί είναι μειοψηφία και βολεύονται κάπως, ενώ η πλειοψηφία είναι ανειδίκευτοι. Νομίζω ότι το παραφουσκώνουμε πάντως το ζήτημα της μεταπολεμικής γενιάς που βγαίνει στη σύνταξη. Μια γενιά είναι, μετά το '60 οι γεννήσεις είχαν λιγοστέψει σε όλο το δυτικό κόσμο, θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος απελπισίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2011)

Τώρα, αυτό εφήμερο δεν το λες, το λες;

(από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία):

*Κουνελάκια για πάντα, αλλά ...ψηφιακά*

Το περιοδικό Playboy από σήμερα διαθέτει όλα του τα τεύχη, στον συνδρομητικό ψηφιακό ιστότοπο i.Playboy.com.

Aν ακόμα κλαίτε τα τεύχη του Playboy που θα ήταν πια συλλεκτικά αν δεν είχε πετάξει συγχυσμένη η μαμά σας, σκουπίστε τα δάκρυα. Από σήμερα πληκτρολογώντας στον υπολογιστή σας i.Playboy.com θα μπορείτε να φυλλομετράτε και τα 682 τεύχη του περιοδικού που κυκλοφόρησαν στα 57 χρόνια της ύπαρξης τους, από το πρώτο με την Μέριλιν Μονρόε μέχρι σήμερα.

Όσοι βέβαια θέλουν να ξανασυναντήσουν τα κορίτσια της νιότης τους θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν και τη σχετική συνδρομή, των 8 δολαρίων το μήνα ή τα 60 της ετήσιας συνδρομής.

Μέσα σε αυτή βέβαια συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στα άρθρα για τα οποία όλοι μας άλλωστε το αγοράζαμε. Και ίσως όχι άδικα αφού στο αρχείο τους υπάρχουν κείμενα των Τζον Απντάικ, Τζακ Κέρουακ, Χάντερ Τόμσον και Νόρμαν Μέιλερ, μαζί με συνεντεύξεις διασημοτήτων όπως ο Τζον Λένον, ο Μάρτιν Λούθερ Κινγκ ή ο τέως πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ Τζίμι Κάρτερ. 

Η κίνηση είναι μέρος μιας ευρύτερης προσπάθειας του περιοδικού να αντιμετωπίσει την πτώση των πωλήσεων του στην εποχή του διαδικτύου, φλερτάροντας το νεαρότερο κοινό. Κάτι που στο παρελθόν προσπάθησε να κάνει δίνοντας γυαλιά 3D με τα οποία μπορούσε κανείς να δει τρισδιάστατη την ειδικά τυπωμένη κυρία του σαλονιού του ή φιλοξενώντας στο εξώφυλλό του τη μαμά του Μπαρτ Σίμσον, Μαρτζ. 

Θα τα καταφέρει; Μάλλον όχι, αλλά έτσι τουλάχιστον όλα αυτά τα κορίτσια -αλλά κυρίως οι συνεντεύξεις- δεν θα χαθούν για πάντα.​


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2011)

Μ' άρεσε αυτό το _άρθρα για τα οποία όλοι μας άλλωστε το αγοράζαμε_. ;)


----------



## Themis (May 19, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις Μαρίνε, αλλά για πρόσεξε τι λέει η τελευταία παράγραφος. Μετά τη διόρθωση των παροραμάτων, βεβαίως. 


> Θα τα καταφέρει; Μάλλον όχι, αλλά έτσι τουλάχιστον όλες αυτές οι συνεντεύξεις -αλλά κυρίως τα κορίτσια- δεν θα χαθούν για πάντα.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

*Οργισμένοι νέοι (της Σώτης Τριανταφύλλου)*
http://www.bookpress.gr/stiles/pillow-books/ungry-young-men
Αυτό φαίνεται να έχει ενδιαφέρον, αλλά θα μπορώ να ξέρω μόλις βρω το χρόνο να το διαβάσω. 

Προς το παρόν, προσπαθώ να αποφασίσω αν αντέχω να διαβάσω τις 700 σελίδες τού _Shock Doctrine_ (στην αγγλική έκδοση, που έχει το αντιαισθητικό εξώφυλλο που κληρονόμησε η ελληνική). Η μετάφραση, πάντως, λέει εδώ ο Φώτης Τερζάκης, είναι αξιοπρεπέστατη. (Στην περασμένη Βιβλιοθήκη υπάρχει και μετάφραση για την οποία ο Στάντης Αποστολίδης λέει καλά λόγια. Έκανα το σταυρό μου, δεν πίστευα τα μάτια μου.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2011)

Χμμ... αυξάνονται οι εξαγωγές μας λέει;

Σύμφωνα με αυστριακό αθλητικό ιστότοπο, στα πρωτοφανή σε βιαιότητα προχτεσινά επεισόδια στο βιενέζικο ντέρμπι ποδοσφαίρου Αούστρια-Ραπίντ (όπου οι περιγραφές θυμίζουν αντίστοιχες από ελληνικές αθλητικές εφημερίδες, τρεις βδομάδες νωρίτερα ήξεραν οι πάντες τι πρόκειται να γίνει, η αστυνομία ήταν ανεπαρκής, οι φίλαθλοι της μίας ομάδας βομβαρδίστηκαν με κρυμμένα βεγγαλικά από τους χούλιγκαν της άλλης, έγιναν μπούκες στο γήπεδο, το ματς τελικά διακόπηκε κλπ κλπ), ένας από τους επικεφαλής των χουλιγκάνων της Ραπίντ ήταν λέει Έλληνας (στη φωτο 5/29 στην παρουσίαση, με το τατουάζ ελληνικής ομάδας στο στήθος), που έχει όμως επιστρέψει στην Αθήνα. Η αστυνομία κάνει έρευνες με βάση τις κάμερες του σταδίου και της τηλεορασης και έχει κάνει ήδη 3 (!) ;lol: συλλήψεις...


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

Barack Obama and the lost apostrophe. Από τα ωραιότερα. (Οι ιρλανδικές ρίζες του Ομπάμα είναι, βέβαια, από τη μεριά της μαμάς του.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2011)

Αφού δεν έφευγε επειδή δεν την βρήκε... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2011)

Πάντως, η τσαντούλα της Ελισάβετ έχει τόσο πολλή πλάκα που καταντάει cult. Αναρωτιέμαι, πάντα κυκλοφορεί στο Μπάκιγχαμ με το τσαντικό της; Γιατί όχι, θα μου πεις; Μήπως κινδυνεύει από τσαντάκηδες;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2011)

Και η τσάντα της Καμίλλας και η τσάντα της Κέιτ, φυσικά.


----------



## Tapioco (May 25, 2011)

Το φάντασμα των Ιταλών Ριζοσπαστών (ή Ριζοσπαστικών; ).
Πάντα με φαντασία και πρωτοτυπία, όταν θέλουν να καταγγείλουν κάτι, να διαμαρτυρηθούν ή να κάνουν προβοκάτσια. 

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, o Marco Staderini, γραμματέας των Ιταλών Ριζοσπαστών, εμφανίζεται με μορφή φαντάσματος σε μία προεκλογική εκπομπή της Rai Due, διαμαρτυρόμενος με αυτή την προκλητική ενέργεια εναντίον της ελλιπούς πληροφόρησης σχετικά με το Δημοψήφισμα της 12-13 Ιουνίου, κατά της πυρηνικής ενέργειας, της ιδιωτικοποίησης του νερού και του δικαιώματος ατιμωρησίας που παραχώρησε ο ιδιοκτήτης της Ιταλίας στον εαυτό του.


----------



## Elsa (May 26, 2011)

Με το συμπάθιο, αλλά τούτο δω, το βρίσκω τραγικό, ακόμα και για την Καθημερινή:
"_Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι κανονικά για το ψυχιατρείο, ενώ η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά το μόνο στο οποίο διαφέρει από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι έχει επικεφαλής έναν ήπιο και πολιτισμένο άνθρωπο, τον Φώτη Κουβέλη, η παρουσία του του οποίου κάνει απλώς μια ευπρόσδεκτη αντίθεση σε σχέση με τον ανάγωγο, επιθετικό και επηρμένο Τσίπρα.* Τέλος, το ΚΚΕ, με τη στάση που τηρεί, επιβεβαιώνει πόσο εσφαλμένη ήταν η άνευ όρων νομιμοποίηση του το 1974*_*.*" 


Όλο το άρθρο το βρήκα γελοίο και ουσιαστικά δεν λέει τίποτα, ακόμα και η ιστορία με το Μπίσμαρκ μου φάνηκε άσχετη, αλλά το παραπάνω απόσπασμα ξεπερνάει τα όρια, νομίζω...


----------



## Marinos (May 26, 2011)

Ακριβώς. Αλλά προοιωνίζει αυτά που έρχονται.


----------



## Palavra (May 26, 2011)

*Κοιμάται, ωρέ, ο «Ομφαλός της Γης»;*

Με προβλημάτιζε αυτές τις μέρες το σύνθημα που ακούστηκε στην Ισπανία: «Ησυχία, μην ξυπνήσουμε τους Έλληνες.» Η πληροφορία κυκλοφόρησε και δεν αμφισβητήθηκε, ούτε ερευνήθηκε. Το φώναζαν, λέει, οι χιλιάδες αγανακτισμένοι Ισπανοί που συγκεντρώθηκαν στην κεντρική πλατεία της Μαδρίτης Puerta del Sol, για να δώσουν μήνυμα στους πολιτικούς ενόψει των εκλογών της Κυριακής. Τα ερωτηματικά μου ήταν τρία και διαφορετικής φύσης μεταξύ τους:

-Γιατί οι Ισπανοί να ασχοληθούν με τέτοια ένταση με τη μικρή (και αναμφισβήτητα κοιμισμένη) Ελλάδα όταν καίγονται οι ίδιοι;

-Τι είδους απειλή συνιστά για το κατεστημένο της Ισπανίας το ότι οι Έλληνες κοιμούνται και δεν πρέπει να ξυπνήσουν από τους διαδηλωτές;

-Γιατί δεν είχα διαβάσει το ίδιο σύνθημα σε καμία από τις ξένες εφημερίδες;

Μέχρι που μίλησα με έναν φίλο μου που γνωρίζει καλά τα ποδοσφαιρικά. Το περασμένο Σάββατο 21 Μαΐου έπαιζε η Μπαρτσελόνα με τη Μάλαγα στην έδρα της δεύτερης. Τον αγώνα έδειξαν διεθνή τηλεοπτικά δίκτυα και η Conn-x TV. Η Μάλαγα (πες Ολυμπιακός Βόλου) το γνώριζε ότι θα έχανε από τη Μαδρίτη (πες Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς). Τελικό αποτέλεσμα Μάλαγα 1 - Μπαρτσελόνα 3. Και οι φίλαθλοι της γηπεδούχου, για να πικάρουν τους φιλάθλους και τους παίκτες της Μπαρτσελόνα, σκέφτηκαν να τους θυμίσουν τις νίκες του Παναθηναϊκού όταν ο πρωταθλητής Ευρώπης στο μπάσκετ έκανε στην ισπανική ομάδα …έξωση από το Final Four μέσα στο σπίτι της. Το πανό σηκώθηκε στο γήπεδο και το είδαν όσοι παρακολουθούσαν τον αγώνα: «Sss silencio, los griegos duermen.» Μπορεί να νικάτε, αλλά κάντε το σιωπηλά, μην ξυπνήσουν οι Έλληνες και σας «κανονίσουν» ξανά.

Αυτοί είμαστε. Πήραμε ένα σύνθημα του γηπέδου και το μεταφέραμε στα καθ’ ημάς. Μετατρέψαμε μια πληροφορία όπως μας βολεύει. Προσθέσαμε τον μύθο ότι η ισπανική πολιτική σκηνή και η ισπανική κοινωνία μας έχουν στο κέντρο της προσοχής τους. Είτε είμαστε πτωχοί, είτε όχι, βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι είμαστε πάντοτε το κέντρο του κόσμου. Ο «Ομφαλός της Γης». Έτσι νομίζουμε. 

Μήπως το ίδιο σύνθημα φώναζαν οι διαδηλωτές και στην πλατεία Ταχρίρ στο Κάϊρο αλλά δεν το ακούσαμε τότε;

Θέλει προσοχή η διαχείριση της αλήθειας. Έτσι ξεκινούν τα «καπελώματα». Και θα ήταν κρίμα αυτό να συμβεί σε μεγάλες αυθόρμητες διαδηλώσεις όπως οι χθεσινές.​
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=7042

Όντως, το σύνθημα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στο διαδίκτυο, δε βλέπω να αναφέρεται σε καμία ισπανική εφημερίδα, και τα αποτελέσματα είναι όλα από ελληνικές σελίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2011)

Φυσικά, όπου Μαδρίτη στο _γνώριζε ότι θα έχανε από τη Μαδρίτη (πες Ολυμπιακός Πειραιώς)_ διαβάζεις Μπαρτσελόνα. (Είναι λάθος στο πρωτότυπο). Για τους αθλητικούς συσχετισμούς και τις αναλογίες και τους παραλληλισμούς, άλλη φορά...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Στο σημερινό ιστολόγημά του ο Σαραντάκος καταπιάνεται με τα συνθήματα της χτεσινής συγκέντρωσης και αναφέρεται και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση:
«Το ισπανικό πανό της φωτογραφίας είναι απάντηση στην είδηση-αρβύλα ότι στη Μαδρίτη σηκώθηκε πανό που έγραφε “Σιγά, οι Έλληνες κοιμούνται” ή κάτι ανάλογο. Για τους μη ισπανομαθείς, γράφει: “Ξυπνήσαμε! Τι ώρα είναι; Τώρα είναι ώρα να φύγουνε!”»


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2011)

Μ. Θεοδωράκης: Οι πολίτες πρέπει να απαιτήσουν ακύρωση του μνημονίου

Χαρακτηρίζοντας το μνημόνιο «σύμβαση που έγινε πίσω από την πλάτη του λαού», ο κ. Θεοδωράκης επισήμανε ότι πρέπει να μαζευτούν τουλάχιστον 1.000.000 πολίτες και να απαιτήσουν την ακύρωσή του.
[...]
​
Χμ....
Μίκης: Αν πάρω αναδρομικά, θα επιστραφούν
[...]
Η αλήθεια είναι -αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση -ότι ο συνθέτης προσέφυγε στη Δικαιοσύνη, όπως δικαιούται κάθε Ελληνας πολίτης, σε άσκηση δικαιώματος που είχε ήδη αναγνωριστεί από αποφάσεις Ανωτάτων Δικαστηρίων. Η αίτησή του όμως κατατέθηκε τον Μάρτιο του 2009, προτού δηλαδή εκδηλωθεί στη χώρα η οικονομική κρίση.

Και άρα είναι αυτονότητο ότι υπό τις τρέχουσες δραματικές οικονομικές συνθήκες οποιοδήποτε ποσό τού καταβληθεί, θα επιστραφεί άμεσα. ​
Δηλαδή:

Διεκδικεί χρήματα από το ελληνικό δημόσιο
Το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν έχει χρήματα
Τα χρήματα που διεκδικεί θα του δοθούν, αν κερδίσει, από δανεικά
Δηλαδή από χρήματα του Μνημονίου
Που το θεωρεί αντιδημοκρατικό και ξεπούλημα.
Βέβαια, αν τα πάρει τα χρήματα, που για να τα πάρει πρέπει να δανειστούμε, θα τα δώσει πίσω.
Ε τότε τι τα διεκδικείς, βρε άνθρωπε, και βάζεις και το κράτος να πληρώνει νομικούς και δικαστήρια; Δουλευόμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2011)

Για τους πορτογαλομαθείς:
A Génese Grega da Língua Portuguesa 
http://minervacoimbra.blogspot.com/2007/05/gnese-grega-da-lngua-portuguesa.html






Να καταλάβαινα και τι λέει... Π.χ.
"A Língua Portuguesa é a herança prioritária da Língua Grega, numa percentagem de cerca de 80 por cento para um universo de vocábulos polivalentes no campo das Letras, das Artes, das Ciências, em áreas especializadas e até do nosso quotidiano — os casos de megera ou de piropo, esquilo ou polvo, energia e simpatia, osmose ou sincretismo, polícia e amnistia, a escola, entre muitos outros".​
Εκείνο το 80% το θέλει το ψαξιματάκι του...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να καταλάβαινα και τι λέει... Π.χ.
> "A Língua Portuguesa é a herança prioritária da Língua Grega, numa percentagem de cerca de 80 por cento para um universo de vocábulos polivalentes no campo das Letras, das Artes, das Ciências, em áreas especializadas e até do nosso quotidiano — os casos de megera ou de piropo, esquilo ou polvo, energia e simpatia, osmose ou sincretismo, polícia e amnistia, a escola, entre muitos outros".​


ιδού: 

Η πορτογαλική γλώσσα είναι κυρίως κληροδότημα της ελληνικής, σε ποσοστό που κυμαίνεται περίπου σε 80% σε ένα σύμπαν ποικίλου λεξιλογίου στο πεδίο των γραμμάτων, των τεχνών, των επιστημών, σε εξειδικευμένους τομείς, μέχρι και στο καθημερινό μας λεξιλόγιο, όπως για παράδειγμα στην περίπτωση λέξεων όπως megera [μέγαιρα, με την ίδια σημασία], piropo [_πυρωπός_, δηλαδή κάποιος που έχει το χρώμα της φωτιάς, επίσης _φιλοφρόνηση_], esquilo [σκίουρος, από την ίδια λέξη] polvo [χταπόδι, από το ελληνικό _πολύποδας_], energia [ενέργεια], simpatia [συμπάθεια], osmose [όσμωση], sincretismo [συγκρητισμός], polícia [αστυνομία, με ετυμολογία ίδια με του police], amnistia [αμνηστεία], escola [σχολείο, εκ του σχολή], μεταξύ πολλών άλλων».​
Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι «στο πάνελ συμμετείχε ο μαικήνας της εκδήλωσης, Γεώργιος Ποταμιάνος, εφοπλιστής ελληνικής ιθαγένειας» (που δραστηριοποιείται στην Πορτογαλία).

Εννοείται ότι είναι υπερβολικό το ποσοστό. Αν και έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένο, δίνει έμφαση στις τέχνες κλπ, άρα είναι λίγο αμφίσημη η διατύπωση. Θα έπρεπε να διαβάσει κανείς το βιβλίο για να βγάλει συμπέρασμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2011)

Και πάλι δύσκολο. Ακόμα και στις επιστημονικές ονομασίες των ζώων και των φυτών, που είναι λατινικά και ελληνικά (αν εξαιρέσεις τα εκλατινισμένα ανθρωπωνύμια και τοπωνύμια), και πάλι δεν πιστεύω ότι φτάνει εκεί το ποσοστό. Αλλά ποιος έχει όρεξη να μετρήσει...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2011)

Μα όχι βέβαια. Το να λες ότι το λεξιλόγιο της πορτογαλικής είναι κατά 80% ελληνικό, είναι σαν να λες το ίδιο για το λεξιλόγιο της γαλλικής, ή της ισπανικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2011)

Ε, όχι ακριβώς. Ούτε το Παρίσι ούτε η Ρώμη ιδρύθηκαν από Έλληνες... :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

(Τα περί E. coli κολλάνε περισσότερο σε κανονικό γλωσσικό νήμα.)

«Οι σώφρονες δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε γιατί κινδυνεύουν να πουν βλακείες. Κι εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πει αρκετές και δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κι άλλες», δήλωσε ο κ. Πάγκαλος χθες, απαντώντας στους δημοσιογράφους οι οποίοι του ζήτησαν να κάνει σχόλιο στα εγκαίνια του ελληνικού περιπτέρου στην 54η Μπιενάλε της Βενετίας που φιλοξενείται στα Giardini della Biennale.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4634075​
Απίστευτα πράγματα θα συμβούν σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Από τα ομόλογα θα περάσουμε στις αυθόρμητες ομολογίες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Πληθαίνουν οι σκηνές στην πλατεία Συντάγματος - Για ενδέκατη μέρα σήμερα συνεχίζονται οι εκδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας των Αγανακτισμένων στην πλατεία Συντάγματος
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4634274

Η κεντρική εκδήλωση του Athens Pride διοργανώνεται το Σάββατο στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος με σύνθημα «Φίλα με παντού».
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=4633880​
Και προσοχή μην μπερδέψετε τις πλατείες και έχουμε... περίεργες σκηνές.


----------



## Costas (Jun 5, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [*]Ε τότε τι τα διεκδικείς, βρε άνθρωπε, και βάζεις και το κράτος να πληρώνει νομικούς και δικαστήρια; Δουλευόμαστε;


Μα γιατί η χώρα τού χρωστάει. Κάποτε είχε πει πως είχε βαφτίσει μια βάρκα του εκεί στο Βραχάτι, "Αχαριστία" (επειδή δεν τον είχε ψηφίσει ο κόσμος βουλευτή). Από την άλλη, έδωσε άδεια για τη δωρεάν διανομή των 50 CD με μουσική του, και διευκρίνισε: "Πώς θα ζούμε; [σ.σ.: εμείς οι μουσικοί χωρίς δικαιώματα] Σαν τα πουλάκια." Τώρα, αν ζήτησε την άδεια και των άλλων συντελεστών, π.χ. των στιχουργών, δεν νομίζω. Ε, τώρα θα εφαρμοστεί η συνταγή του αυτή (για τα πουλάκια) σε όλο το λαό, φιλόμουσο και μη, είτε έχει μαζέψει κομπόδεμα είτε όχι, είτε είναι 90 χρονώ είτε όχι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]
> «Οι σώφρονες δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε γιατί κινδυνεύουν να πουν βλακείες. Κι εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πει αρκετές και δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κι άλλες», δήλωσε ο κ. Πάγκαλος χθες...



Οι σώφρονες δεν πρέπει να μιλάνε.
Διαφωνώ, γιατί πήξαμε στα λόγια των αφρόνων· ας ακούσουμε και κανέναν σώφρονα. 
Οι σώφρονες πρέπει να μιλάνε με σωφροσύνη και φειδώ, ναι.

Οι σώφρονες κινδυνεύουν να πουν βλακείες.
Άμα κινδυνεύουν να πουν βλακείες, τι σόι σώφρονες είναι;
Τι να περιμένουμε μετά από τους άφρονες;

Κι εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πει αρκετές και δεν χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κι άλλες.
Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας, προσπερνώντας την επιφύλαξή μου για "τον τελευταίο καιρό".

Λογικά άλματα βλέπω, για να οδηγηθεί ο αναγνώστης στο επιθυμητό συμπέρασμα, αλλά να το μετριάσω επειδή νιώθω λίγο λαρτζ σήμερα, κυριακάτικα (για να μην υπερβάλω: όχι δα και παγκαλάρτζ· σε αυτή την κατηγορία παίζουν λίγοι κι εκλεκτοί): "ελαφρά πηδηματάκια". 
Όλο μαζί όμως μου θύμισε το γνωστό: "Ο Θεός πέθανε, ο Μαρξ πέθανε, κι εγώ τώρα τελευταία δεν αισθάνομαι και πολύ καλά." Καταμέγας ει, κύριε, και πάγκαλα τα έργα λόγια σου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2011)

Από τα πιο εύστοχα που έχω διαβάσει, αυτό ακριβώς που, παρά την καλή προαίρεση, ένιωσα βλέποντας το κυβερνητικό σποτάκι, το περιγράφει σήμερα ο Νεόκοπος στα Νέα:
«Κύριε Διευθυντά, Βλέποντας το διαφημιστικό σποτ της κυβέρνησης, συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο δρόμος προς τη χρεοκοπία είναι στρωμένος µε µεγάλες επιτυχίες...»


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2011)

Για αυτούς που ταλαιπωρούνται καθημερινά, να είδηση:

Ανοίγει την Τρίτη -μετά από δύο χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας για τους επιβάτες- η γραμμή Πειραιάς-Κηφισιά του ΗΣΑΠ.

Οι συρμοί θα εκτελούν το δρομολόγιο με μία υποχρεωτική μετεπιβίβαση στην κεντρική αποβάθρα της Ομόνοιας, ενώ στο Μοναστηράκι με κατεύθυνση Κηφισιά δεν θα πραγματοποιούν στάση.​
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231112223


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2011)

Επειδή μόλις την πάτησα ;), η ανακοίνωση δεν κάνει σαφές ότι στο κομμάτι Μοναστηράκι-Ομόνοια υπάρχουν ράγες μόνο στην κάθοδο (στην άνοδο περιμένουν τη δικαστική απόφαση για την κατάχωση του βωμού ή όχι...), με τις εξής συνέπειες:

α) Τις γνωστές καθυστερήσεις να περάσει ο κατερχόμενος συρμός για να πάρει πράσινο ο ανερχόμενος
β) Για μετεπιβίβαση στην μπλε γραμμή 2 από το Μοναστηράκι, ο ανερχόμενος από Πειραιά πρέπει να πάει Ομόνοια και να επιστρέψει Μοναστηράκι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

Αγαπάς την Ελλάδα; Απόδειξη!
Προτιμάς την Τζίνα; Απόδειξη! 

Απίστευτη εξέλιξη είχε ο έλεγχος αποδείξεων πελάτη του, από γνωστό λογιστή των Τρικάλων.
Μέσα στις αποδείξεις του πασίγνωστου Τρικαλινού επιχειρηματία, εντόπισε ο λογιστής και αυτή για παροχή … υπηρεσιών από οίκο ανοχής των Αθηνών που ο …μερακλής πελάτης, πρόσθεσε στα αιτιολογικά για μείωση του φόρου εισοδήματος… Όπως αποκαλύπτει το trikalanews.gr, στην απόδειξη των 250 ευρώ, φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα και οι …προτιμήσεις του επιχειρηματία στην συγκεκριμένη παροχή… υπηρεσιών.
Προφανώς, τις αποδείξεις τις κατέγραψε μόνος του ο υπόχρεος, αφού τις κατέθεσε σε κοινή φορολογική δήλωση που υποβάλλει με την σύζυγό του…​http://www.trikalanews.gr/article/30078/






Με ηλεμήνυμα ήρθε, αλλά αντί να το ποστάρω εκεί, προτίμησα εδώ στα εφήμερα και τα αγοραία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

Αφού έφτασε κάποιος στο σημείο να ζητήσει απόδειξη και από οίκο ανοχής, φαίνεται ότι πέτυχε η εκστρατεία του υπουργείου.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
Το σημερινό Google doodle είναι αφιερωμένο στα γενέθλια τού Λες Πολ (Lester William Polsfuss), του κιθαρίστα, συνθέτη και εφευρέτη που μας πρόσφερε τον ήχο της ηλεκτρικής κιθάρας και με τις διάφορες επινοήσεις και βελτιώσεις του συνέβαλε όσο λίγοι στον ήχο που μάθαμε σαν ροκεντρόλ και τα πάμπολλα παρακλάδια του. 
96 χρονών θα γινόταν σήμερα αν ζούσε, αλλά πέθανε πρόπερσι. 





Μια Gibson Les Paul ήταν εφηβικό μου όνειρο (ή μάλλον όλες αυτές· στα όνειρα κεχαγιά δεν βάζω) κι εξακολουθεί να είναι. 
Πού θα πάει, θα γυρίσει ο τροχός να σολάρει κι ο φτωχός.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2011)

(Πάπυρος)






(Βικιπαίδεια)​
Scary?


Από τον ΒΗΜΑτοδότη:
Ο Πρωθυπουργός κλείνει τα 59 την προσεχή Πέμπτη στις 16 Ιουνίου (Δίδυμος). Η υποψία ότι υπάρχει κάποια «ανωτέρα χείρ» που πλάθει την πραγματικότητα εντείνεται από τη σύμπτωση τα γενέθλια του Πρωθυπουργού να συμπίπτουν με την εορτή του Οσίου Μνημονίου. Ο εν λόγω άγιος ήταν επίσκοπος στην Κύπρο στις αρχές του 4ου αιώνα μ.Χ. Την ίδια ημέρα βεβαίως εορτάζει ο Αγιος Τύχωνας, ο επίσκοπος που διαδέχθηκε τον Μνημόνιο και έμεινε στην εκκλησιαστική ιστορία ως «θαυματουργός». Δεν ξέρω πόσο «θαυματουργός» θα αποδειχθεί ο Πρωθυπουργός στα οικονομικά θέματα του μνημονίου, αλλά και μόνο ότι κάνει τα 59 να είναι τα νέα 39 του εξασφαλίζει μια θέση στο «κλαμπ των θαυματουργών».​


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2011)

Έτσι μόνο εξηγείται πως όταν έχει συγκέντρωση στο Σύνταγμα ρίχνει καρεκλοπόδαρα: ακόμα και σήμερα, στα μέσα σχεδόν του Ιούνη! Κάποιος έχει βύσμα πολύ ψηλά!:laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2011)

...
*Είχε μάστερ στις λογοκλοπές*

Ποινή χάδι επιβλήθηκε σε καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου. Περιελάμβανε στο βιογραφικό του οκτώ μελέτες ξένων συναδέλφων του. Η έκπληξη αλλοδαπού καθηγητή όταν έμαθε ότι είχε χρησιμοποιήσει εισήγησή του. Το μόνο που είχε να απαντήσει είναι ότι τα αδικήματα έχουν παραγραφεί!​
Περισσότερα εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2011)

*Ολική έκλειψη Σελήνης απόψε*

Η πρώτη ολική έκλειψη Σελήνης του 2011 σήμερα το βράδυ θα είναι για χόρταση, λένε οι ειδικοί, αφού -όπως υπολογίζεται- θα διαρκέσει περίπου δύο ώρες. Θα είναι ορατή από την Ευρώπη, την ανατολική Αφρική, την κεντρική Ασία, τη Μέση Ανατολή και τη δυτική Αυστραλία εφόσον οι καιρικές συνθήκες το επιτρέψουν. Η μέγιστη φάση -όταν η σκιά της Γης θα καλύψει τελείως το φεγγάρι- θα διαρκέσει πάνω από μία ώρα και 40 λεπτά, ενώ τον Ιούλιο του 2000, που συνέβη κάτι ανάλογο, η μέγιστη φάση διήρκεσε μία ώρα και 47 λεπτά.
...
Καθώς το φεγγάρι βουτά όλο και βαθύτερα στη σκιά της Γης, ο δίσκος του λαμβάνει σταδιακά διαφορετικά χρώματα· από ασημί γίνεται πορτοκαλί ή ακόμα και κατακόκκινο. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή το ηλιακό φως πέφτει πάνω του αφού διαπεράσει την ατμόσφαιρα του δικού μας πλανήτη, που διαχέει γαλάζιο φως. Στη Σελήνη, όμως, φτάνει μόνο το κόκκινο φως και της χαρίζει ένα απόκοσμο πορφυρό χρώμα.
...
Καιρού επιτρέποντος θα είναι ορατή η αποψινή ολική έκλειψη Σελήνης και από την Ελλάδα. Η Σελήνη ανατέλλει στις 8.50 μ.μ. και το φαινόμενο ολοκληρώνεται στη 1 π.μ.​

Αντί να κοιτάζουμε το δάχτυλο, αν ο ουρανός είναι ξάστερος εκεί που βρισκόμαστε, δεν βγαίνουμε καλύτερα να απολαύσουμε το ματωμένο φεγγάρι; :) Total Eclipse.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2011)

Τελικά, ο (Άγιος ή Όσιος) Μνημόνιος θα έχει την τιμητική του αύριο...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 15, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αντί να κοιτάζουμε το δάχτυλο, αν ο ουρανός είναι ξάστερος εκεί που βρισκόμαστε, δεν βγαίνουμε καλύτερα να απολαύσουμε το ματωμένο φεγγάρι;


Εδώ πάνω έχουμε φουλ συννεφιά, δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Εδώ πάνω έχουμε φουλ συννεφιά, δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.


 
http://eclipse.slooh.com/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2011)

Θλίψη...
*
Amy Winehouse booed and jeered by Serbian crowd as she slurs and stumbles her way through Belgrade concert*

Earlier this month she checked out of rehab and was given the go ahead to embark on her European tour.But it would seem that Amy Winehouse has spectacularly fallen off the wagon as her Serbian fans found out to their horror last night.
The singer was booed as she took to the stage in Belgrade on the first leg of her 12-date stint, and looked intoxicated as she stumbled around the stage.

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mbles-way-Belgrade-concert.html#ixzz1PkOM4FoY
​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2011)

Και η φυσική συνέχεια:

Την ακύρωση των προγραμματισμένων συναυλιών της στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και την Αθήνα ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία δημοσίων σχέσεων της Έιμι Γουάινχαουζ, μετά την εμφάνιση της τραγουδίστριας σε κατάσταση μέθης στη σκηνή του Βελιγραδίου και τις ηχηρές αποδοκιμασίες του κοινού. Η 27χρονη Βρετανίδα Έιμι Γουάινχαουζ επρόκειτο να δώσει συναυλία την Τετάρτη στην Αθήνα στο πλαίσιο του Ejekt Festival.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231114114

Αξίζει να δείτε το βίντεο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2011)

Έγραφα εδώ στις 16/2/2011 για το χοντρό γιουχάρισμα που είχε φάει την προηγουμένη στο Ντουμπάι:


Zazula said:


> Αλλά για το αποκάτω ξέρω ότι τουλάχιστο προτιμώ την τραγουδίστρια πολύ περισσότερο από την Amy (την οποία δεν την πάω με τίποτα, κι έφαγε και το γιούχα τής αρκούδας χθες στο Ντουμπάι): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MH0Q2L_yA .


Να πω ότι περίμενα στα σίγουρα τα ίδια και τώρα; Κι ότι γέλαγα κάθε φορά που, στη διαφήμιση του Φρεντοτσίνο, έλεγε ότι «σίγουρα θα δείτε (ενν. τη Γουάινχαουζ) κλπ κλπ»; Δεν το λέω, μην με πείτε εμπαθή. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2011)

Πάντως, ένας από τους λόγους που εγώ δεν έβγαλα εισιτήριο για τη συγκεκριμένη συναυλία (πέραν του ότι είδα τον Moby πέρσι) ήταν η συγκεκριμένη - δηλαδή, το θεωρούσα πολύ πιθανό σενάριο το παραπάνω.

Κρίμα πάντως, γιατί είναι πολύ καλή κατά τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

Δεν μπορούν άραγε να την προστατέψουν οι δικοί της; Μου θυμίζει κάποιες από τις τελευταίες εμφανίσεις του Πρίσλεϊ, που ανέβαινε στη σκηνή στουπί στο μεθύσι και γινόταν ρεζίλι, π.χ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmwr-aCvfXw


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2011)

Η συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα να εμφανιστεί μια χαρά εκεί που κατά τη γνώμη της μετράει. Το είχα παρατηρήσει παλιότερα, εμφανιζόταν σε τοπικό θέατρο τύφλα στο μεθύσι, το επόμενο βράδυ στην τηλεόραση σε "καλή" εκπομπή μια χαρά, την μεθεπόμενη σε εκπομπή χαμηλής ακροαματικότητας χάλια, μετά σε μεγάλο συναυλιακό χώρο καλά, μετά σε μικρό συναυλιακό χώρο χάλια κλπ. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ίδια αποφασίζει πότε να είναι σοβαρή και πότε όχι ή αν οι γύρω της κάνουν επιπλέον προσπάθεια κάποιες φορές. Και αναρωτιέμαι αν έπαιξε ρόλο το Σέρβοι είναι, ποιός μας νοιάζει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και αναρωτιέμαι αν έπαιξε ρόλο το Σέρβοι είναι, ποιός μας νοιάζει.


Φαντάζομαι ότι και οι Σέρβοι και οι Έλληνες υπογράφουν συμβόλαια με ρήτρες. Άμα πρόκειται για την Έιμι, θα βάζουν τους δικηγόρους να τα κοιτάξουν δυο φορές.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Τα Νέα - Ελεύθερα τα πετρελαιοκίνητα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη 
Η πετρελαιοκίνηση σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη έχει µπλοκάρει πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια, *µε πρόσχηµα* την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Ωστόσο, η εκτίµηση είναι ότι πάνω από 80.000 πετρελαιοκίνητα παλιάς και νέας τεχνολογίας αυτοκίνητα κυκλοφορούν στους δρόµους των δύο πόλεων, επιβαρύνοντας την ατµόσφαιρα µε αιωρούµενα σωµατίδια που συνδέονται µε σοβαρά αναπνευστικά προβλήµατα.​
Με πρόσχημα;!; Ωραίος ο υπουργός περιβάλλοντος, αντί να δώσει κίνητρα για υβριδικά, ανοίγει το πετρέλαιο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, με αραμπά θα κυκλοφορούμε το 2015.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Θα μπορούμε πάντως να καθόμαστε σπίτι μας και να θαυμάζουμε τους θησαυρούς της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης. Ή να τους κουβαλούμε σε ένα «φλασάκι». (Μα πόσο έχει πια εξελιχθεί η τεχνολογία στα φλασάκια;)

Η Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελλάδας στο Διαδίκτυο σε ψηφιακή μορφή


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Και τι γίνεται με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είτε δεν ασχολήθηκαν ακόμη με τις λεπτομέρειες , είτε ετοιμάζονται να ανακοινώσουν μια αντίστοιχη συμφωνία με τα γκουγκλοβιβλία:

The British Library and Google to make 250,000 books available to all (Δελτίο τύπου, 20/6/11)


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Τα Νέα - Ελεύθερα τα πετρελαιοκίνητα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη
> Η πετρελαιοκίνηση σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη έχει µπλοκάρει πολλές φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια, *µε πρόσχηµα* την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Ωστόσο, η εκτίµηση είναι ότι πάνω από 80.000 πετρελαιοκίνητα παλιάς και νέας τεχνολογίας αυτοκίνητα κυκλοφορούν στους δρόµους των δύο πόλεων, επιβαρύνοντας την ατµόσφαιρα µε αιωρούµενα σωµατίδια που συνδέονται µε σοβαρά αναπνευστικά προβλήµατα.​
> Με πρόσχημα;!; Ωραίος ο υπουργός περιβάλλοντος, αντί να δώσει κίνητρα για υβριδικά, ανοίγει το πετρέλαιο...


 
Άσχετα με τα υβριδικά, η πετρελαιοκίνηση πάντως προτιμάται γενικά στην Ευρώπη, αφού η τεχνολογία έχει αντιμετωπίσει με επιτυχία τις παιδικές ασθένειές της, κοστίζει λιγότερο και οικονομικά και οικολογικά (χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση και εκπομπές CO2, όπως φαίνεται και στον πίνακα του αποπάνω άρθρου), η απαγόρευσή της σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη αποτελούσε άλλο ένα δείγμα της συντηρητικής - για να μην πω οπισθοδρομικής - λογικής των αρμοδίων και η άρση της απαγόρευσης ήταν επί χρόνια πάγιο αίτημα ειδικών περί αυτοκινήτου και συγκοινωνιολόγων.
Την ίδια ώρα, το ερώτηµα ντίζελ ή βενζίνη έχει απαντηθεί εδώ και χρόνια στις υπόλοιπες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, όπου όχι µόνο επιτρέπεται η πετρελαιοκίνηση, αλλά σε ορισµένες αγορές – π.χ. στην ιταλική – κυριαρχεί όσον αφορά στις πωλήσεις αυτοκινήτων. 
...
Τα σύγχρονα πετρελαιοκίνητα οχήµατα – σε αντίθεση µε τα ντιζελοκίνητα προηγούµενης γενιάς – έχουν, σύµφωνα µε ειδικούς, «θεραπεύσει τις ασθένειες του παρελθόντος» χάρη στη χρήση προηγµένων αντιρρυπαντικών συστηµάτων, όπως είναι οι παγίδες αιθάλης, που παρακρατούν τα µικροσκοπικά σωµατίδια της κάπνας.
...
Επίσης, σηµαντικό ρόλο παίζουν η διαµόρφωση της λιανικής τιµής του πετρελαίου κίνησης και της βενζίνης (σήµερα κοστίζει το λίτρο ντίζελ περίπου 20 λεπτά φτηνότερα), τα διαστήµατα και το κόστος σέρβις (το πετρελαιοκίνητο όχηµα απαιτεί αραιότερα σέρβις) και βέβαια η αξία µεταπώλησης. Η πετρελαιοκίνηση στην Ελλάδα απαγορεύεται στους διευρυµένους δακτυλίους της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης. Από την απαγόρευση της κυκλοφορίας εξαιρούνται µόνο τα ταξί, τα στρατιωτικά και τα βαρέα οχήµατα, και τα φορτηγά κάτω των 4 τόνων για παραγωγούς και πωλητές σε λαϊκές αγορές. 
Αρχικά απαγορεύτηκε η κίνηση των πετρελαιοκίνητων οχηµάτων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης εξαιτίας της περιβαλλοντικής επιβάρυνσης που προκαλούν τα σωµατίδια αιθάλης – ευθύνονται για καρκίνο –, η γνωστή κάπνα. Οπως επισηµαίνουν ειδικοί, «αυτό ήταν ένα σωστό µέτρο για τα δεδοµένα της εποχής».​

Εκτός αυτού, κυκλοφορούν ήδη πάρα πολλά πετρελαιοκίνητα σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, πολλά από αυτά παλιάς τεχνολογίας (τα φορτηγά κυρίως) που πράγματι ρυπαίνουν σοβαρά. Το θέμα είναι να αντικατασταθούν αυτά από οχήματα με κινητήρες νέας τεχνολογίας ή πολύ παλιάς, αναγκαστικά, όπως οι αραμπάδες που λέει ο Νικέλ, που δεν ρυπαίνουν καθόλου, η χρήση τους θα αναβίωνε κάμποσα ξεχασμένα και μη επαγγέλματα (κατασκευαστές, καραγωγείς, πεταλωτές, σανοπώλες, οδοκαθαριστές) και θα πρόσφερε νέες θέσεις εργασίας και ευκαιρίες για νέες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες. 

Ταξί! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Ωστόσο, δεδομένου του ότι: α) υπάρχουν σοβαρές ενδείξεις ότι τελειώνουν τα πετρέλαια παγκοσμίως, ίσως και νωρίτερα από ό,τι περιμένουμε, β) τα πετρέλαια ακριβαίνουν συνεχώς, γ) οι εισαγωγές καυσίμων μας βάζουν μέσα (εμπορικό ισοζύγιο περίπου -8 δις ετησίως, αν διάβασα καλά τις αναφορές της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας), δ) η χρήση ορυκτών καυσίμων ρυπαίνει, όσο κι αν έχει βελτιωθεί η τεχνολογία, με εμφανείς, πια, επιπτώσεις στο περιβάλλον, γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι οι τροπικές βροχές του φετινού Ιουνίου είναι φυσιολογικό φαινόμενο, ε) στην Ευρώπη δίνονται από καιρό κίνητρα για ηλεκτροκίνητα και άλλα υβριδικά, τα οποία κυκλοφορούν περισσότερο από ό,τι στην Ελλάδα, 

δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεώρησε ο Παπακωνσταντίνου, ως Υπουργός *Περιβάλλοντος*, ότι τα πετρελαιοκίνητα είναι καλή κίνηση. Αφήστε που οι «τίμιοι» Έλληνες βενζινοπώλες θα φροντίσουν να ανεβάσουν τις τιμές και του πετρελαίου κίνησης πολύ σύντομα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Γενικά και θεωρητικά, δεν διαφωνώ με όσα λες, στην πράξη όμως και στα επιμέρους έχω κάποιες αντιρρήσεις. Και τα υβριδικά και η τεχνολογία και η συντήρησή τους επιβαρύνουν πολύ τις εισαγωγές (δεν ξέρω καμία εταιρεία που να μη φροντίζει το συμφέρον της στο διηνεκές) και τα κίνητρα κοστίζουν αρκετά στον δημόσιο κορβανά (αξίζουν μεν, κοστίζουν δε).

Η άρση της απαγόρευσης της πετρελαιοκίνησης είναι ένα λιθαράκι, ένα ενδιάμεσο σκαλί, ένας βραχυπρόθεσμος τρόπος πρόσκαιρης ανακούφισης του μεγαλύτερου ίσως προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζει η ανθρωπότητα παγκοσμίως, του ενεργειακού (μόνο με τη λειψυδρία και την περιβαλλοντική υποβάθμιση παραβγαίνει) που θα έπρεπε να έχει εφαρμοστεί τουλάχιστον μια εικοσαετία τώρα. Ας γίνει αυτό το βηματάκι αφού είναι τόσο εύκολο πρακτικά, μέχρι να γίνουν εφικτές πιο τολμηρές και πραγματικά ωφέλιμες για όλους λύσεις. 
Όσο για τις τιμές βενζίνης και πετρελαίου, απ' ό,τι ξέρω οι βενζινοπώλες είναι η τελευταία τρύπα της φλογέρας, γιατί όσο εξωφρενικές και να είναι οι εκάστοτε παρανομίες τους, καθοριστικές για την τιμή δεν είναι. Οι υπαίτιοι πρέπει να αναζητηθούν πολύ ψηλότερα στην αλυσίδα της παραγωγής ορυκτών καυσίμων, στις πετρελαϊκές και τους κρατικούς φόρους. 

Τεσπά, πάρα πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίγουμε, με πολυάριθμες παραμέτρους και πάμπολλους αγνώστους, ακατάλληλη γι' αυτό το νήμα και για μια τόσο ωραία καλοκαιρινή μέρα. Με τέτοια λιακάδα, για ηλιακά οχήματα έπρεπε να μιλάμε και για ποδηλατάδες. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Όντως χρειάζεται μεγάλη συζήτηση :)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει σύγκριση του κόστους συντήρησης των υβριδικών με το κόστος συντήρησης των πετρελαιοκίνητων και των εισαγωγών πετρελαίου, ωστόσο διαφωνώ με την πρακτική που λέει ότι αφού δεν μπορούμε εδώ και τώρα να αντιμετωπίσουμε ένα πρόβλημα στο σύνολό του, τότε ας βάλουμε κάπου ένα τσιρότο (ή μήπως τσηρώτο; ) και βλέπουμε, γιατί αυτή η κίνηση είναι επιβαρυντική μελλοντικά.

Όσο για τους βενζινοπώλες, το σχόλιό μου βασίστηκε στο εξής φαινόμενο: όταν ανεβαίνει η τιμή του βαρελιού πετρελαίου, αυτομάτως (βλέπε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα) ανεβαίνει και η τιμή των καυσίμων που ήδη διατίθενται στα βενζινάδικα, παρόλο που είναι προφανές ότι οι βενζινοπώλες έχουν αγοράσει φτηνότερα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2011)

Palavra, για τη συζήτηση χρειάζεται και πολύ διάβασμα και δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλά. Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, γύρω στο 2030 και μετά, θα έχουμε αλλάξει στα ιχ μας και το πρόβλημα θα έχει μετατοπιστεί από το πως μολύνει το ιχ το περιβάλλον στο πώς μολύνει ο σταθμός παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού για το ηλεκτρικό μας ιχ το περιβάλλον. 

Επιπλέον, κάτι βασικό που το ξεχνάμε είναι ότι η ΕΕ συνολικά από το 2008 έχει ξεπεράσει τις υποχρεώσεις της σχετικά με το Κυότο κατά αρκετές ποσοστιαίες μονάδες και οι προβλέψεις είναι ότι θα συνεχίσει να τις ξεπερνάει ραγδαία. Σε αυτό βοήθησε η οικονομική κρίση. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι σύμφωνα με το Κυότο η Ελλάδα έχει δικαίωμα να αυξήσει τους ρύπους της σε σχέση με το 1991 (άσχετα από το τι είναι ηθικό και σωστό). 

Ένα ζήτημα που προκύπτει από την επιδότηση του χ ή ψ τύπου ιχ και τα κίνητρα είναι η κοινωνική ισότητα. Για παράδειγμα η αγορά του Leaf (πλήρως ηλεκτρικού ιχ που κυκλοφόρησε φέτος) στο ΗΒ και αλλού στην Ευρωπ, επιδοτείται κατά 25%. Το αυτοκίνητο κοστίζει 30Κ και με τις επιδοτήσεις η τιμή του πέφτει στα 25Κ ας πούμε. Πρόκειται για ένα μεσαίο οικογενειακό ιχ που αντίστοιχά του συμβατικά πωλούνται γύρω στα 15Κ. Αμέσως αμέσως, αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι ότι το κράτος παίρνει τα λεφτά του φτωχού πολίτη και τα δίνει στους πλούσιους πολίτες με μορφή επιδότησης. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν υπάρχει καμιά καλή ανεξάρτητη μελέτη σχετικά με το πόσα λεφτά εξοικονομούμε με την αγορά ενός τέτοιου ιχ. 

Αν ο στόχος είναι η απεξάρτηση από τις εισαγωγές, θα πρέπει το κράτος να κοιτάξει τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει και η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν συγκρίνεις Ευρωπαϊκές χώρες θα δεις ότι στην ΕΕ η Ελλάδα είναι από τις πιο ενθουσιώδεις υποστηρίκτριες έμμεσων μεθόδων μείωσης της κατανάλωσης (πίσω από το ΗΒ). Άσχετα από το γιατί - πιστεύω ότι είναι απλώς ζήτημα επιδοτήσεων ΕΕ και δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη στρατηγικής. 

Τέλος πάντων, θα μπορούσαμε να συζητάμε με τις ώρες, αλλά για να μην αρχίσουμε ατέρμονες κουβέντες άδικα, οι πιο πάνω παράγραφοι προκύπτουν από μια έκθεση που γράφτηκε το 2011 για λογαριασμό μεγάλης πολυεθνικής πετρελαιοεταιρίας και η σχετική βιβλιογραφία είναι διαθέσιμη σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Με πρόσχημα;!;


Ναι, με πρόσχημα (κι αναφέρομαι στο τελευταίο άνοιγμα στην ΙΧ πετρελαιοκίνηση, η οποία εξαίρεσε Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ η υφιστάμενη τότε τεχνολογία δεν δικαιολογούσε κάτι τέτοιο). Κατά τα λοιπά με κάλυψαν daeman & SBE.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και μια απορία: ποιος ιδιοφυής έχει σχεδιάσει τις σελίδες των Νέων και του Βήματος; Τη μια κολλάνε οι λέξεις, την άλλη έχουν στοιχεία που δεν θα δώσουν ευρήματα στο Google, χαμός. Έχουν καμιά αντιπαλότητα με την κοινή λογική;



Φαίνεται ότι αυτές τις μέρες αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα των βατεμένων σελίδων των Νέων (ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη λέξη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ καλύτερη — στο μυαλό μου άλλωστε είχα κάποιον ανώμαλο προγραμματιστή να τις βατεύει). Οι λέξεις δεν κολλάνε μεταξύ τους, το κείμενο αντιγράφεται σε υπαρκτά ελληνικά. Έτσι είναι, γα παράδειγμα, αυτή η σελίδα του Πρετεντέρη σε σύγκριση με μια παλιότερη (κοπιπαστώστε τη δεύτερη σε μια σελίδα Word με ορθογραφικό διορθωτή και αναρωτηθείτε ελευθέρως ποιο θαύμα της τεχνολογίας έχει δώσει αυτό το αποτέλεσμα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

*Με τηγανόλαδο θα πετούν από φέτος αεροπλάνα της KLM*

Σαν πρωταπριλιάτικο ακούγεται, αλλά είναι αληθινό. Δεν μου το 'χαν πει να κάνω κάτι με το τηγανόλαδο τόσα χρόνια. Ένα Λίαρ Τζετ θα το τροφοδοτούσα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

Ντίζελ από χρησιμοποιημένο λάδι, γνωστό και μπορείς να βρεις στο ιντερνέτιο οδηγίες για να φτιάξεις το δικό σου στο σπίτι, σε συνεργασία με κανένα εστιατόριο, φυσικά. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα το εμπιστευόμουν για αεροπλάνο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα το εμπιστευόμουν για αεροπλάνο.


Αν έχει εγκριθεί κανονικά (που θεωρώ απίθανο το αντίθετο), τότε μόνο ψυχολογικό είναι το θέμα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2011)

το θέμα ειναι που θα βρουν τόσο μεγάλη ποσ΄τητα παλιού λαδιού. εκτός αν καίνε φρε΄σκο- φρέσκο, από τις πεδιάδες του Αμαζονίου, που κόβουν τα δέντρα και φυτρώνουν χορτάρια για βιοκαύσιμα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Με τηγανόλαδο θα πετούν από φέτος αεροπλάνα της KLM*
> Σαν πρωταπριλιάτικο ακούγεται, αλλά είναι αληθινό. Δεν μου το 'χαν πει να κάνω κάτι με το τηγανόλαδο τόσα χρόνια. Ένα Λίαρ Τζετ θα το τροφοδοτούσα...



Πολλά σουπερμάρκετ έχουν ειδικούς κάδους γι' αυτά τα λάδια, αν σε ενδιαφέρει στ' αλήθεια.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το θέμα ειναι πού θα βρουν τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα παλιού λαδιού. Εκτός αν καίνε φρέσκο-φρέσκο, από τις πεδιάδες του Αμαζονίου, όπου κόβουν τα δέντρα και φυτεύουν χορτάρια για βιοκαύσιμα.


Στις ΗΠΑ πάντως εν έτει 2000 υπολογίστηκε ότι το WVO ανερχόταν συνολικά σε 11 δισεκατομμύρια λίτρα τον χρόνο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2011)

Το οποίο σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι αντιστοιχεί αν μετατρεπόταν σε ντήζελ (δεν το βάζεις έτσι στο ντεπόζιτο) στο 1% των αναγκών σε καύσιμα αυτοκινήτου. 
Εδώ:
A plane like a Boeing 747 uses approximately 1 gallon of fuel (about 4 liters) every second. Over the course of a 10-hour flight, it might burn 36,000 gallons (150,000 liters). According to Boeing's Web site, the 747 burns approximately 5 gallons of fuel per mile (12 liters per kilometer). 

Εντωμεταξύ αυτό το καύσιμο είναι τώρα φτηνό γιατί τα εστιατόρια και η βιομηχανία πετάνε το χρησιμοποιημένο λάδι, ενώ αν αυτό αποκτήσει εμπορική αξία κι έχει ζήτηση θα αποκτήσει και τιμή. 

Είχα κάποιες σχετικές συζητήσεις πρόσφατα με Έλληνες πανεπιστημιακούς, οι οποίοι πίστευαν ότι το μέλλον είναι τα βιοκαύσιμα και γενικά μου έλεγαν ότι η γραμμή στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια είναι ακριβώς αυτή. Την ίδια περίοδο συζήτησα το ίδιο θέμα με εκπρόσωπο μεγάλης πετρελαιοεταιρείας (όχι στην Ελλάδα), από αυτές που και στο παρελθόν έχουν δείξει μεγάλη προσαρμοστικότητα στις νέες τεχνολογίες εδώ και δεκαετίες, και μου έλεγε ότι αυτοί πιστεύουν ότι η νέα τεχνολογία μηχανών θα δώσει τη λύση κι όχι τα βιοκαύσιμα. Άποψη που υποστηρίζουν και πάρα πολλοί ερευνητές της δυτικής Ευρώπης και των ΗΠΑ. 
Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις ποια άποψη σου αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Big Fat Greek Gravy Train*

Έχουμε του κόσμου τα στραβά, αλλά άμα έχουμε και τους ασυνείδητους δημοσιογράφους εικοστής πέμπτης διαλογής σαν κι αυτούς που γράφουν στην Daily Mail, δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου την κατάσταση. Έτσι που τα έχει φουσκώσει τα δεδομένα του, τα έχει κάνει σαν το αποκρουστικό θέαμα του διπλανού κειμένου.

*Andrew Malone, check your facts and figures — and your head while you're at it*. :curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2011)

Η πλάκα είναι πως αν πιάσεις ένα-ένα αυτά που λέει, πολλά απ' αυτά περιέχουν έναν κόκκο αλήθειας ή και παραπάνω. 

Είναι αλήθεια ότι εμείς δεν έχουμε μπαριέρες στο μετρό, όπως στο Λονδίνο και στο Παρίσι και απλώς παρακαλούμε, "Please validate your ticket", έστω κι αν δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι _ελάχιστοι_ πληρώνουν εισιτήριο. 

Αλλά μακάρι να ήταν δροσερό το μετρό. Την μπέμπελη βγάζεις, εκτός αν είσαι τυχερός και μπεις σε συρμό με κλιματισμό, συνήθως με προορισμό το αεροδρόμιο.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι μόνο 5.000 άτομα δήλωσαν εισοδήματα πάνω από κάποιο όχι πολύ μεγάλο ποσό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν είναι μόνο 90.000 λίρες που λέει αυτός. Αλλά αυτά που λέει γενικά για τη φοροδιαφυγή των πλουσίων προαστίων και για τους πτωχούς με τις πισίνες μάλλον ταιριάζουν με την εικόνα που έχει και ο Έλληνας πολίτης για το θέμα. 

Μήπως είναι ψέματα ότι έσπευσαν οι πλούσιοι ν' αγοράσουν ακίνητα στο Λονδίνο; Είναι ψέματα ότι δώσαμε ψεύτικα στατιστικά στοιχεία;

Αυτά που λέει για τον χρεοκοπημένο ΟΣΕ νομίζω ότι είναι απόλυτα αλήθεια.

Δεν ξέρω τι θα γράφαμε εμείς αν ήμασταν στη θέση τους· να πληρώνουμε για να ξελασπώσουμε μια από τις χρεοκοπημένες χώρες, ενώ ήδη στη δική μας χώρα επιβάλλονται μέτρα λιτότητας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος, θα γράψω, αλλά από μεθαύριο, και στα αγγλικά, μια ωραία λίστα τού γιατί θεωρώ ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με δημοσιογραφία γκεμπελικής εμβέλειας. Το έχει γράψει με συγκεκριμένη σκοπιμότητα, έχει φουσκώσει νούμερα και έχει επιλέξει αυτά που γράφει για να υπηρετήσει την άθλια σκοπιμότητά του. Είναι η δοξασμένη δημοσιογραφία της Ντέιλι Μέιλ και του αγγλικού κιτρινισμού.


----------



## psifio (Jun 25, 2011)

Να του τα πεις και εκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 25, 2011)

Αγγλικός κιτρινισμός, ελληνικός κιτρινισμός, ένα και το αυτό. Δεν υπάρχουν ελληνικές εφημερίδες που γράφουν άρθρα με παρόμοιες σκοπιμότητες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Γιατί, λίγες φορές έχω καταθέσει τη σύγχισή μου για τα όσα γράφονται στον ελληνικό τύπο; Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει μεθόδευση που συναντάμε κατά κανόνα στον αγγλικό κιτρινισμό, είναι σχολή. Άσε με, ξέρω γιατί τσαντίζομαι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το οποίο σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι αντιστοιχεί αν μετατρεπόταν σε ντήζελ (δεν το βάζεις έτσι στο ντεπόζιτο) στο 1% των αναγκών σε καύσιμα αυτοκινήτου.
> Εδώ:
> A plane like a Boeing 747 uses approximately 1 gallon of fuel (about 4 liters) every second. Over the course of a 10-hour flight, it might burn 36,000 gallons (150,000 liters). According to Boeing's Web site, the 747 burns approximately 5 gallons of fuel per mile (12 liters per kilometer).
> 
> ...



SBE, το να κάνει κάποιος τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου είναι απόλυτα θεμιτό, αλλά το να λέει ό,τι να 'ναι (ιδίως με την ιδιότητα του επιστήμονα ή, έστω, με επιστημονικοφάνεια) τον εκθέτει ανεπανόρθωτα. Ας ξαναδούμε λοιπόν το τι ειπώθηκε μεταξύ μας και προσπάθησε, σε παρακαλώ πολύ, να το κοιτάξεις με τη ματιά ενός αμερόληπτου τρίτου παρατηρητή, για να δούμε τι συμπεράσματα θα βγάλεις αυτήν τη φορά:
Αρχικά λες ότι «δεν ξέρεις αν θα εμπιστευόσουν το καύσιμο από WVO για αεροπλάνο». Επομένως θεωρείς (το προαναφέρεις, μάλιστα) ότι η παρασκευή καυσίμου από WVO είναι εφικτή (και εύκολη).
Σου απαντώ ότι, εφόσον κάτι που χρησιμοποιείται στην αεροπορία έχει εγκριθεί δεόντως, το μόνο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό (θα μπορούσε, άλλωστε, κάλλιστα να φοβάται και την πτήση την ίδια) κι όχι τεχνικό. _Σημείωση:_ Ειλικρινά, έχεις υπόψη σου τις προδιαγραφές για τα αεροπορικά υλικά και το λες αυτό; Ξέρεις π.χ. ότι τα αεροπορικά λάστιχα στη συντριπτική πλειονότητά τους (πάνω από το 95%) είναι αναγομωμένα; Ξέρεις π.χ. ότι τα αναγομωμένα αεροπορικά λάστιχα έχουν αποδειχτεί πιο αξιόπιστα από τα αντίστοιχα καινουργή (εγώ το γνωρίζω επειδή έχω παρουσιάσει σχετική έρευνά μου στην ΠΑ); Εσύ όμως που (προφανώς, όπως κι εγώ ο ίδιος άλλωστε) δεν θα έβαζες αναγομωμένα λάστιχα στο αυτοκίνητό σου, πώς θα ένιωθες ψυχολογικά αν το μάθαινες αυτό; Και, δεμουλές, προτού επιβιβαστείς σε κάποια πτήση κάνεις δική σου επιθεώρηση στη φόρμα του αεροσκάφους με το οποίο θα πετάξεις, για να αποφασίσεις αν συμφωνείς με όλα τα εξαρτήματα, τα υλικά και τα αναλώσιμα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν καθώς επίσης και με τις διαδικασίες που ακολουθήθηκαν σε αυτό; Σε παρακαλώ, δεν μπορώ ν' ακούω αηδίες!
Στη συνέχεια κάνεις θεματική μετάθεση, κι από το WVO πηγαίνεις στο SVO, με τη σκέψη πως «το θέμα είναι πού θα βρουν τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα παλιού λαδιού».
Παρότι κανένας δεν είχε ανακοινώσει ότι τα αεροπορικά καύσιμα θα αντικατασταθούν στο σύνολό τους από καύσιμα προερχόμενα από WVO (ή βιοκαύσιμο εν γένει), η δική σου ένσταση για το «ποιο είναι το θέμα» αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι η συγκεκριμένη είδηση συνεπάγεται αυτόματα το ξερίζωμα των δασών του Αμαζονίου για να βγει αεροπορικό καύσιμο. Όμως η δήλωση στην είδηση είναι 100% ξεκάθαρη και δεν σηκώνει παρανοήσεις: «Θα χρησιμοποιούμε 50% συμβατική κηροζίνη και 50% βιοκαύσιμο που παράγεται από χρησιμοποιημένο μαγειρικό λάδι».
Τελοσπάντων, επειδή το μόνο αριθμητικό (ποσοτικό) στοιχείο για το χρησιμοποιημένο μαγειρικό λάδι είναι από τις ΗΠΑ και χρονολογείται από το 2000, παρέθεσα το σχετικό νούμερο.
Έρχεσαι λοιπόν και μου λες ότι όλο το καμένο τηγανέλαιο του 2000 στις ΗΠΑ φτάνει μόλις για το 1% των αναγκών σε αυτοκινητικά καύσιμα. Ας δούμε λοιπόν πόσο είναι ποια σε όγκο τα πωλούμενα αυτοκινητικά καύσιμα στις ΗΠΑ (πηγή μας η ΕΙΑ): 362.798,5 χιλιάδες γαλόνια ημερησίως, δηλ. 1.373.301.162 λίτρα τη μέρα, ήτοι 501.254.924.148 λίτρα ετησίως (για το 2009). Το 1% αυτουνού είναι 5.012.549.241 λίτρα. Για σύγκριση (επειδή κάτι λέγαμε ότι δεν θα φτάσει για τα αεροπορικά καύσιμα κλπ), και πάλι με πηγή την ΕΙΑ, βλέπουμε ότι η κατανάλωση των ΗΠΑ σε αεροπορικά καύσιμα ανέρχεται σε 55.453,9 χιλιάδες γαλόνια ημερησίως, δηλ. 209.909.648 λίτρα τη μέρα, ήτοι 76.617.021.400 λίτρα ετησίως (πάλι για το 2009). Επομένως η κηροζίνη που γλιτώνουμε στην ιδανική περίπτωση που μετατρέπεται όλο το WVO σε βιοκαύσιμο είναι για τις ΗΠΑ ένα *6,54%*. Καθόλου άσχημα, και φυσικά αποδεικνύει ότι η επιλογή που ανακοινώθηκε εν προκειμένω από την KLM μερικών μικρών-και-μέσων-αποστάσεων πτήσεων για να λειτουργούν με μίγμα 50-50 κηροζίνης και WVO είναι απόλυτα βιώσιμη. _Σημείωση_: Γιατί, υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να έκανε η εταιρεία ένα τέτοιο βήμα χωρίς πρώτα να το έχει εξετάσει και αναλύσει από κάθε πλευρά; Για όνομα!
Στη συνέχεια ανακοινώνεις μεγαλοπρεπέστατα ότι «το καύσιμο είναι τώρα φτηνό γιατί τα εστιατόρια και η βιομηχανία πετάνε το χρησιμοποιημένο λάδι». Κοίτα, SBE, αν δεν ξέρεις κάτι δεν χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε να μιλήσεις. Τα χρησιμοποιημένα μαγειρικά λάδια χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και χρόνια στην παρασκευή ζωοτροφών, σε αποτεφρωτές για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και στην ελαιοχημική βιομηχανία (π.χ. σε καλλυντικά). Κανείς δεν πετάει τίποτα! Και φυσικά πουλιούνται κανονικότατα, καθότι και τιμή έχουν και ζήτηση (μόνο τα νοικοκυριά δεν ξέρουν και τα πετάνε — κι ακόμη χειρότερα, στον νεροχύτη). Και για να μην σε πηγαίνω μακριά, ιδού από ΗΒ: http://www.food.gov.uk/foodindustry/guidancenotes/foodguid/wastecookingoil.
Τέλος κάνεις αναφορά στο τι πιστεύουν διάφοροι για το αν το μέλλον είναι τα βιοκαύσιμα ή η νέα τεχνολογία μηχανών — και κλείνεις με την παραίνεση να διαλέξω άποψη. Να με συμπαθάς, αλλά η αυτού ταπεινότης μου δεν έχει κανέναν σκοπό να διαλέξει καμία άποψη. Εκείνο που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει μία και μοναδική εξέλιξη η οποία «θα είναι το μέλλον» και «θα δώσει τη λύση» — κι όταν το ακούω αυτό από επιστήμονες λίγο τσιτώνομαι, με την έννοια ότι αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν μελετήσει (και κατανοήσει) την ιστορία των τεχνολογικών εξελίξεων. Η νέα τεχνολογία μηχανών (εδώ αναφέρομαι στην υψηλότερη απόδοση και την πολύ χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση) είναι κάτι που πυροδοτήθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τις πετρελαϊκές κρίσεις. Θυμάμαι δε κι όσους προέβλεπαν ότι τα πετρελαϊκά αποθέματα θα έχουν σήμερα εξαντληθεί· μπορεί να διαψεύστηκαν, αλλά ταρακούνησαν αρκετά τα πράγματα ώστε να εγκαταλείψουμε ενεργοβόρες και μη-αποδοτικές πρακτικές στους κινητήρες (αλλά και στην αυτοκινητική σχεδίαση γενικότερα) και ως αποτέλεσμα να κάνουμε πολύ καλύτερη χρήση των αποθεμάτων που ήταν τότε γνωστά — αλλά κι όσων άλλων ανακαλύφτηκαν στη συνέχεια, βάζοντας έτσι μια καλύτερη υποθήκη για την ενεργειακή εκμετάλλευση στα αυτοκίνητα. Σίγουρα οι κυψέλες καυσίμου και το υδρογόνο είναι πολλά υποσχόμενες τεχνολογίες, αλλά θα πάρουν τον χρόνο τους μέχρι να εδραιωθούν —ή, πολύ απλά, μπορεί να έχει βγει κάτι άλλο, εντελώς διαφορετικό, προτού καν να καταφέρουν να εδραιωθούν· δεν θα 'ναι κι η πρώτη φορά που θα συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο στην τεχνολογία— και χρειαζόμαστε πολλαπλές τεχνολογικές επιλογές και γέφυρες για το ενδιάμεσο. Από την άλλη, τα βιοκαύσιμα χρησιμοποιούνται εδώ και δεκαετίες π.χ. στη Βραζιλία, κι απλώς τώρα αποκτούν περισσότερη οικονομική σημασία (λόγω της αύξησης στην τιμή του πετρελαίου) ώστε να είναι συμφέρουσα η μελέτη τρόπων να βοηθήσουν ως μια ακόμη πηγή ενέργειας — εδώ η υγραεριοκίνηση, που ήταν γνωστή στην Ελλάδα επί δεκαετίες, γνωρίζει τεράστιες πιένες για οικονομικούς λόγους. Προσωπικά γνωρίζω δε και έρευνες που είχαμε κάνει εδώ στην Ελλάδα (μιλάμε τώρα γι' αρχές δεκαετίας του '90) για τη χρήση φυτικών ελαίων σε ντιζελομηχανές αρμάτων μάχης και σε τζετ αεροσκάφη (αντί για JP-8), κυρίως σε περίοδο πολέμου (μαλλαλόγια σε καθεστώς πετρελαϊκού αποκλεισμού), και μας ενδιέφεραν τα απαιτούμενα πρόσθετα και ο αντίκτυπος στα διαστήματα επιθεωρήσεων· αλλά με μια λέξη μπορώ να πω ότι οι κινητήρες τη δουλειά τους την έκαναν. Επίσης, οι σχετικές καλλιέργειες μπορεί να αποδειχθούν λύση για χώρες όπως η Ελλάδα όπου οι αγρότες επιμένουν να φυτεύουν χρεοκοπημένα φυτά (εννοείται όμως πως δεν συμφωνώ να κόβεται το δάσος του Αμαζονίου). Άρα έχουμε ένα κοινό ζητούμενο και πολλές διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις. Όμως οι προσεγγίσεις αυτές δεν είναι αλληλοαναιρούμενες: Θα συμβάλουν όλες τους, άλλες λιγότερο κι άλλες περισσότερο, άλλες με τον τρόπο που συνελήφθησαν αρχικά κι άλλες μέσω κάποιας τελείως αναπάντεχης μετεξέλιξης, στο τελικό ζητούμενο. Μεριές διαλέγουν οι οπαδοί — και ο οπαδισμός δεν ωφελεί την επιστήμη.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2011)

Για να βάλω και μια άλλη παράμετρο στο τραπέζι :inno:, όποιος καίγεται  για τον Αμαζόνιο, ας έχει υπόψη του και τούτο:

_[...]In the Amazon the cattle sector is the largest driver of rainforest destruction, accounting for 60 to 70 percent of deforestation. To put it in concrete terms: every eighteen seconds on average one hectare of Amazon rainforest is being lost to cattle ranchers. As if the carbon emissions resulting from cattle deforestation were not enough, consider bovine methane emissions (or cow farts, if you want to be less delicate). While much of the debate surrounding global warming has centered upon carbon dioxide--the world’s most abundant greenhouse gas--methane, which has twenty-one times the warming potential of carbon dioxide, is seldom mentioned.

In Brazil, rainforest cattle has accounted for much of the country’s domestic demand in recent years. But now, the cattle and climate dilemma is becoming internationalized as the South American giant moves into the global marketplace. So far Brazil has exported most of its beef to Europe, though the country’s meat may have qualities that some markets view as favorable. Indeed Amazonian cattle are certainly free range, grass fed, and possibly organic, depending on your definition of the term. Ever wonder where that hamburger you just ate came from? There’s a chance it might contain meat from the Amazon rainforest.

In light of our climate difficulties, we’re going to have to reconsider our dietary choices. The United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization finds that meat production gives rise to more greenhouse gases than either transportation or industry. Furthermore, beef is the most carbon-intensive form of meat production. Consider: a one-pound patty results in about 36 pounds of carbon dioxide emissions, or thirteen times the emissions from chicken.

But wait, there’s more: in order to feed the world’s rapacious demand for meat, Brazil has turned large tracts of land over to soy production. Soy has long been popular among vegetarians but it is now prized as a quick, cheap, and safe animal feed for poultry, pigs, and cattle. The Chinese and Europeans have become voracious consumers of Brazilian soy, catapulting the South American nation to agribusiness giant status. In China soy imports have increased exponentially, in large part because of growing affluence and a shift in the local diet. For many Chinese, consuming meat and dairy products symbolizes wealth, status, modernity, and escape from rough rural life.[...]_

Από εδώ. 

Τα ίδια λένε και πολλοί άλλοι, όπως η Greenpeace, η Animal Aid, και τούτοι εδώ: http://www.sustainabletable.org/issues/feed/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2011)

Ναι, βρε κόπανε, true love can be ageless, ειδικά αν εσύ είσαι 51 χρονών και η νύφη 16. Δεν φταις εσύ, αυτοί οι γονείς φταίνε που πουλάνε το ανήλικο παιδί τους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2011)

Περί καυσίμων κλπ: 

δεν δηλωσα ποτέ ότι είμαι επιστήμον(ισσα) και ειδική στα καύσιμα, γι' αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρθηκα σε τρίτους και όχι σε προσωπικές αποψεις. Εννοείται ότι οι τρίτοι δεν μιλούσαν off the record, υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφική αναφορά. 

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι ενδιαφέρον το πείραμα της αντικατάστασης μέρους των καυσίμων, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα γενικευτεί γιατι δε νομίζω ότι θα έχουμε αρκετή πρώτη ύλη σε χαμηλή τιμή. Το ότι τα χρησιμοποιημένα λάδια τα κάνουμε τροφή γα τα πτηνά απλώς λέει ότι ίσως στο μέλλον να πεινάσουν τα καναρίνια μας γιατί θα συμφέρει καλύτερα τον εστιάτορα να πουλήσει τα χρησιμοποιημένα λάδια για καύσιμα παρά για ζωοτροφή. Εκτός αν ήδη μοσχοπουλιέται το παλιό λάδι και δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για άνοδο της τιμής του, που μου φαίνεται απίθανο καθώς υποτίθεται ότι πολλά εστιατόρια το προσφέρουν δωρεάν σε όσους θέλουν να το μετατρέψουν σε καύσιμο. 

Ο Αμαζόνιος είναι τυχαία αναφορά, θα έπρεπε να αναφερθώ στις καλλιέργειες των ΗΠΑ ή της ΕΕ ή οποιαδήποτε χώρας όπου προωθείται η καλλιέργεια φυτών για καύσιμα (κυρίως ΕΕ, δηλαδή).

Είναι γεγονός ότι η στροφή στην καλλιέργεια για καύσιμα μειώνει την καλλιέργεια για τρόφιμα και πιθανόν να δημιουργησει προβλήματα στην διατροφή μας, κι αυτό δεν το λέω εγώ αλλά ο FAO.
Σχετικά με το ότι στο μέλλον θα υπάρξει ποικιλία μεθόδων για ενέργεια και καύσιμα, η αγορά έχει δείξει πολλές φορές τα τελευταία 200 χρόνια ότι προτιμάει την ομοιομορφία, οπότε έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου. Φυσικά μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο σημείο που θα αποφασίζει η αγορά θα περάσουμε από πολλά στάδια πειραματισμών.

Προσωπικά θέλω να πετάει το αεροπλάνο και να είναι στην ώρα του, πώς το κάνει αυτό δεν με απασχολεί, όπως δεν απασχολεί κανέναν σχεδόν επιβάτη. Ούτε νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει το μίγμα καυσίμων υπέρ της KLM. Αν και πιθανόν η εταιρεία αυτό να ήθελε. 

Και τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τόση πολλή ευθιξία για ζήτημα που είναι όπως ο τίτλος του νήματος, εφήμερο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Η πλάκα είναι πως αν πιάσεις ένα-ένα αυτά που λέει, πολλά απ' αυτά περιέχουν έναν κόκκο αλήθειας ή και παραπάνω.


Ο κόκκος αλήθειας ειναι πάντα απαραίτητος για να γίνεται πιστευτό το άρθρο. 



Alexandra said:


> Είναι αλήθεια ότι εμείς δεν έχουμε μπαριέρες στο μετρό, όπως στο Λονδίνο και στο Παρίσι και απλώς παρακαλούμε, "Please validate your ticket", έστω κι αν δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι _ελάχιστοι_ πληρώνουν εισιτήριο.



Έρευνες σε συγκοινωνίες σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου έχουν δειξει ότι στα συστηματα σαν των Αθηνών αυτοί που δεν πληρώνουν ειναι λιγότεροι από αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν σε συστήματα σαν του Παρισιού και του Λονδίνου. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω προχειρη βιβλιογραφία, το είχε αναφέρει πάντως με αριθμούς και αποδείξεις ένας ομιλητής στο Kαίμπριτζ σε μια διαλεξη.



Alexandra said:


> ...που λέει γενικά για τη φοροδιαφυγή των πλουσίων προαστίων και για τους πτωχούς με τις πισίνες μάλλον ταιριάζουν με την εικόνα που έχει και ο Έλληνας πολίτης για το θέμα.


Που σημαίνει ότι η πηγή του ήταν κάποιος έλληνας πολίτης. 




Alexandra said:


> Μήπως είναι ψέματα ότι έσπευσαν οι πλούσιοι ν' αγοράσουν ακίνητα στο Λονδίνο;



Αυτό το ακούω εδώ και δυο χρόνια συνεχώς και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να δω κάποια στοιχεία. Ξέρω μια ελληνική οικογένεια που αγόρασε μονοκατοικία καινούργια στο Κάιμπριτζ για το γιό που ξεκίνησε διδακτορικό εκεί, αλλά τέτοιες αγορές έκαναν παντα οι έλληνες. Στο συγκρότημα που μένω στο Λονδινο υπάρχουν δυο διαμερίσματα που ανήκουν σε Έλληνες και τους τα αγόρασαν οι γονείς τους όταν τα παιδιά ήρθαν στην Αγγλία να σπουδάσουν, πριν καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Ίσως η οικονομική κρίση να έκανε κάποιους που το σκέφτονταν να το αποφασισουν, αλλά πόσοι ειναι αυτοί;



Alexandra said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι θα γράφαμε εμείς αν ήμασταν στη θέση τους· να πληρώνουμε για να ξελασπώσουμε μια από τις χρεοκοπημένες χώρες, ενώ ήδη στη δική μας χώρα επιβάλλονται μέτρα λιτότητας.



Το ΗΒ δεν πληρώνει την Ελλάδα, αυτό το δήλωσε με πολές τυμπανοκρουσίες ο Κάμερον την περασμένη εβδομάδα (και είναι αλήθεια σε μεγάλο βαθμό). Φυσικά όταν θα έρθει η σειρά της Ιρλανδίας, όπου βρίσκονται τα συμφέροντα του ΗΒ, θα αλλάξει σκοπό και θα μιλήσει για τον δοκιμαζόμενο λαό που ζητάει τη βοήθειά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Μην τα παρατήσετε με το εκνευριστικά απαράδεκτο _«κάθε περιγραφή θα ωχριά της αληθινής εικόνας»_ στην πρώτη κιόλας γραμμή ούτε με τα σκόρπια λαθάκια στη συνέχεια. Διαβάστε το κείμενο της Ρ. Βιτάλη και ελπίζω (και εύχομαι) ότι για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα θα νιώσετε κι εσείς μερικές σταγόνες ανέφελου ουρανού να ρέουν μέσα σας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα (της Λεξιλογίας ήλιοι νοητοί και Μυρσίνη μη δοξαστική)

Ανοιχτή επιστολή προς τον πρωθυπουργό Γ.Παπανδρέου και την κυβέρνηση έστειλε η κόρη του αείμνηστου συνθέτη Μάνου Λοΐζου, κ. Μυρσίνη Λοΐζου, με την οποία δηλώνει ότι απαγορεύει στο εξής να ακούγεται το τραγούδι-ύμνος για το ΠΑΣΟΚ «Καλημέρα Ήλιε». 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231115385​
Ελπίζω να μην έρθει τώρα ο γιος του Ορφ και ζητά να μην ακούγονται τα Carmina Burana στις συγκεντρώσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ («το τραγούδι του ΠΑΣΟΚ» τα έλεγε τότε ο μικρός Αλέξανδρος όποτε έβαζα ο κακομοίρης να ακούσω το έργο). Ιδιαίτερα το δεύτερο είναι απαραίτητο:
_Fortunae plango vulnera_ (I mourn the blows of Fortune... On the throne of Fortune I had sat elated, crowned with the gay flower of prosperity; however much I flourished, happy and blessed, now I have fallen from the pinnacle, deprived of my glory.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2011)

Λέει:
*Εσείς *όμως, είστε υπεύθυνοι για την πιο βαθιά, πνευματική, αξιακή, ηθική, και πολιτισμική καταχνιά που θα μπορούσε να έχει ποτέ αυτός ο τόπος.​Κάποιος πρέπει να πληροφορήσει την κυρία Λοΐζου ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ το ψηφίζουν εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι, και ότι δε γίνεται ξαφνικά να ζητάει σήμερα τα ρέστα αποκλειστικά από τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση.
Και γενικώς, αυτές τις μέρες έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω για τους πολιτικούς που «φταίνε», για δικτατορίες, απολυταρχίες και άλλες αηδίες. Κάποιος τους βάζει τους πολιτικούς στη Βουλή, δεν μπαίνουν από μόνοι τους. Ας αποφασίσουμε επιτέλους να αναλάβουμε όλοι τις ευθύνες μας.

Ενδεικτικά, διάβασα σήμερα σε άρθρο του Θεοδωράκη:
Κάτω από το πανό μια κυρία, την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι εξηγούσε σε μια τηλεοπτική κάμερα – αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων – ότι «δεν θα πληρώσει τα ληστρικά τους δάνεια». Αναφερόταν σε ένα δάνειο κατοικίας που είχε πάρει αλλά για να προσδώσει κύρος και αγωνιστικό περιεχόμενο στην άρνηση της, χρησιμοποιούσε πληθυντικό («δεν θα πληρώσουμε»)!​
Εκείνη (και πολλοί όπως εκείνη) πήρε βέβαια τα χρήματα ως δάνειο, τα χρησιμοποίησε και επωφελήθηκε από αυτά αγοράζοντας το σπίτι της, αλλά τώρα δεν θέλει να πληρώσει το δάνειο - φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θέλει να κρατήσει το σπίτι της.

Με κάτι τέτοια που ακούω, αισθάνομαι πολύ #@[email protected]# αυτές τις μέρες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2011)

Απεργεί και η ενημέρωση της ΕΣΗΕΑ; Εγώ βλέπω το ζωντανό του skai.gr. Εσείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2011)

SBE said:


> Περί καυσίμων κλπ:
> 
> δεν δηλωσα ποτέ ότι είμαι επιστήμον(ισσα) και ειδική στα καύσιμα, γι' αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρθηκα σε τρίτους και όχι σε προσωπικές αποψεις. Εννοείται ότι οι τρίτοι δεν μιλούσαν off the record, υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφική αναφορά.
> 
> ...



Περί της ανόδου των τιμών τού WVO: Φυσικά και δεν θα μείνουμε χωρίς ζωοτροφές και καλλυντικά· ούτε πάλι η όποια αύξηση στην τιμή τού χρησιμοποιημένου λαδιού θα είναι ανεξέλεγκτη. Για το πρώτο: Όσο υπάρχει ανάγκη και willingness to pay (για ζωοτροφές, καλλυντικά και ό,τι άλλο), τόσο θα υφίσταται και προϊόν και τροφοδοσία σε πρώτη ύλη. Για το δεύτερο: Η τιμή των WVO δεν μπορεί να υπερβεί τις τιμές των SVO (αχρησιμοποίητα φυτικά έλαια) και των όποιων άλλων εναλλακτικών πρώτων υλών προκύψουν από την έρευνα.
Περί της έλλειψης τροφής: Πράγματι έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι καλλιέργειες τροφής οδηγούνται στον δρόμο της πρώτης ύλης βιοκαυσίμων, εκτρεπόμενες από τον διατροφικό προορισμό που έχουν κανονικά. Δεν θα κάτσω εδώ να κάνω προβλέψεις για το ότι όλα αυτά θα βρουν αναπόφευκτα κάποιο σημείο ισορροπίας ανάλογα με την τιμή που θα δίνει η κάθε χρήση, ούτε ότι φυσικά και θα καλλιεργούμε κανονικά την τροφή που χρειαζόμαστε (π.χ. η τρούφα κι ο κρόκος είναι καλλιέργειες πολύ υψηλών αποδόσεων, αλλά δεν εκτόπισαν όλες τις υπόλοιπες). Και δεν θα το κάνω αυτό για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι οι τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις είναι τέτοιες (και τόσο καταιγιστικές) που έχουν πλέον δημιουργηθεί κανονικά συνθετικά βιοκαύσιμα (χημικώς ταυτόσημα με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα) με πρώτη ύλη αυτοφυή φυτά που δεν είναι τρόφιμα κι ούτε χρειάζεται να καλλιεργηθούν πουθενά (κλέβοντας ζωτικό χώρο από καλλιέργειες σχετικές με την τροφή μας). Οπότε οι δικαιολογημένες ανησυχίες τού FAO έχουν ήδη ξεπεραστεί από τις εξελίξεις: 




Περί της ομοιομορφίας στις ενεργειακές πηγές μας όσον αφορά τα αυτοκινητικά και τα αεροπορικά καύσιμα: Βλέπε §2 παραπάνω, απ' όπου επαναλαμβάνω πως τα συγκεκριμένα βιοκαύσιμα είναι απολύτως ίδια με τα τωρινά και δεν απαιτούν την παραμικρή διαφοροποίηση σε υποδομές, κινητήρες κλπ. Περισσότερο διάβασμα εδώ: http://www.uop.com/processing-solutions/biofuels/.
Περί ευθιξίας: Δεν πρόκειται για ευθιξία, αλλά για δυσανεξία στην ατεκμηρίωτη παντολογία.


----------



## crystal (Jun 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Μην τα παρατήσετε με το εκνευριστικά απαράδεκτο _«κάθε περιγραφή θα ωχριά της αληθινής εικόνας»_ στην πρώτη κιόλας γραμμή ούτε με τα σκόρπια λαθάκια στη συνέχεια. Διαβάστε το κείμενο της Ρ. Βιτάλη και ελπίζω (και εύχομαι) ότι για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα θα νιώσετε κι εσείς μερικές σταγόνες ανέφελου ουρανού να ρέουν μέσα σας.


 
Τώρα θυμήθηκα ένα διάλογο που μου είχε μεταφέρει πριν από χρόνια η θεία μου, μεταξύ της ίδιας και μιας φίλης της. Έλεγε η φίλη ότι στην Ευρώπη είναι πολύ οργανωμένοι και δεν ταλαιπωρείται ο κόσμος, μπλα μπλα...
- ...και για να δεις τι εννοώ, ταξιδεύαμε στη Γερμανία και υπήρξε μια καθυστέρηση στο τρένο μας. Φρόντισαν οι υπεύθυνοι του σταθμού κι έβαλαν άλλο τρένο, μας τακτοποίησαν και τα εισιτήρια, κι έτσι φτάσαμε εγκαίρως στη Φρανκφούρτη και δεν χάσαμε το αεροπλάνο μας για Ελλάδα.
- Εντάξει, και στην Ελλάδα τη βρίσκουμε τη λύση, της απαντά η θεία μου. Όταν είχαμε πάει με γκρουπ στην Ιταλία, καθυστέρησε το πλοίο της επιστροφής να πιάσει Ηγουμενίτσα. Μαζί μας στο γκρουπ ήταν κι ένα ζευγάρι που θα συνέχιζε το γαμήλιο ταξίδι στα νησιά και ανησυχούσαν ότι θα χάσουν το καράβι τους από Πειραιά. "Άντε να το γκαζώσω ρε παιδιά, μπας και προλάβουμε", λέει ο οδηγός του λεωφορείου. Κατεβαίναμε την εθνική πατητοί, κάποια στιγμή μετά την Πάτρα μας σταματά η τροχαία για υπέρβαση ορίου. Έπεσε όλο το λεωφορείο πάνω του, "Για τα παιδιά τρέχουμε, να προλάβουν το καράβι στον Πειραιά, είναι νιόπαντροι, μην τον γράψετε τον άνθρωπο!" - "Άντε φύγετε", μας απαντά ο αστυνομικός, "και βίον ανθόσπαρτο!". Είδες τι καλά που δεν το έχασαν το καράβι τα παιδιά;

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2011)

Ενώ το ευρωπαϊκά σωστό θα ήταν να πληρώσουν την κλήση με την αποζημίωση από την καθυστέρηση του καραβιού... :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά πού να τρέχεις τώρα... Στην ο-Θεός-να-την-κάνει-πρώτα-δρόμο-και-μετά-εθνική οδό της Πάτρας, ένα πούλμαν. Μπρρρρ. :scared:


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Περί ευθιξίας: Δεν πρόκειται για ευθιξία, αλλά για δυσανεξία στην ατεκμηρίωτη παντολογία.


 
Απαντώ μόνο σε αυτό γιατί αυτό βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα προσβλητικό (ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του ευθιξίες). Ατεκμηρίωτα δεν μιλάω ποτέ και πάντα διαχωρίζω προσωπικές απόψεις από βιβλιογραφικές, αν και στα πλαίσια συζήτησης δε χρειάζεται να γράφει κανείς σαν επιστημονικό άρθρο, γιατί τότε χάνει τη φρεσκάδα του ο λόγος. Φυσικά, αυτό όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει, πάντως είναι αλήθεια. Όσο για την παντολογία που λες, και όμως, υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν τα ξέρω και δεν τα σχολιάζω, ίσως απλώς να μην το έχεις προσέξει:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την παντολογία που λες, και όμως, υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν τα ξέρω και δεν τα σχολιάζω, ίσως απλώς να μην το έχεις προσέξει:)


Mea culpa, ζητώ συγγνώμη. :) Άλλωστε δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2011)

Κι ενώ εμείς έχουν κάτι χαζοπροβλήματα με χρέη και γκρινιάρηδες πιστωτές και κάτι αγανακτισμένους, τα σοβαρά προβλήματα είναι αλλού. Το ιότροπο κείμενο των ημερών είναι το ηλεμήνυμα που έστειλε η μέλλουσα πεθερά στη μέλλουσα νύφη με υποδείξεις για τη συμπεριφορά της αυστηρότερες από τις υποδείξεις που κάνει σε μας η τρόικα. Η νύφη διαολίστηκε και το έστειλε στις φίλες της, οι φίλες της στις δικές τους και... δεν θέλει πολύ να το μάθει ο κόσμος όλος. Το μήνυμα:

From: Carolyn Bourne

To: Heidi Withers

Subject: Your lack of manners

When you are a guest in another's house, you do not declare what you will and will not eat - unless you are positively allergic to something.

You do not remark that you do not have enough food. You do not start before everyone else. You do not take additional helpings without being invited to by your host.

When a guest in another's house, you do not lie in bed until late morning in households that rise early - you fall in line with house norms.

Your should never ever insult the family you are about to join at any time and most definitely not in public. I gather you passed this off as a joke but the reaction in the pub was one of shock, not laughter.

You regularly draw attention to yourself. Perhaps you should ask yourself why. No one gets married in a castle unless they own it. It is brash, celebrity-style behaviour.

I understand your parents are unable to contribute very much towards the cost of your wedding. (There is nothing wrong with that except that convention is such that one might presume they would have saved over the years for their daughters' marriages.) If this is the case, it would be most ladylike and gracious to lower your sights and have a modest wedding as befits both your incomes.

One could be accused of thinking that Heidi Withers must be patting herself on the back for having caught a most eligible young man. I pity Freddie.​

Σχολιασμός στο BBC για τους πολύ περίεργους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε άνετα να αντικαταστήσουμε τη λέξη India με Greece σε πολλά σημεία αυτού εδώ:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/02/world/asia/02iht-currents02.html?_r=1


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2011)

Ειδικά για το θέμα της ουράς, θα έλεγα ότι για τους Ινδούς είναι ίσως και ζήτημα αντιαποικιοκρατικής στάσης. Αν και οι Άγγλοι λένε ότι έμαθαν να κάθονται τακτικά στην ουρά στον πόλεμο που έπαιρναν τρόφιμα με το δελτίο (εκεί δηλαδή που ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπός θα είχε κάνει το παν για να βρεθεί πρώτος στην ουρά). 
Για όλα τα άλλα, νομίζω υπάρχουν πολλές χώρες που θα μπορούσαν να αντικαταστήσουν τη λέξη Ινδία, κι όχι απαραίτητα μακρυνές.


----------



## crystal (Jul 3, 2011)

Χθες είδαμε στην Επίδαυρο την "Ειρήνη" σε σκηνοθεσία του Πέτρου Φιλιππίδη. Ομολογώ ότι είχα αρκετά μεγάλες προσδοκίες, αλλά διαψεύστηκαν πανηγυρικά: χιούμορ επιπέδου Σεφερλή, αχαλίνωτος λαϊκισμός βγαλμένος λες από τις εκπομπές του Λαζόπουλου (αν και υπήρχαν στιγμές που ευχόμουν να έχω μπροστά μου τον Λαζόπουλο, επειδή εκείνος τουλάχιστον ξέρει να κάνει σάτιρα), υπερβολική και αχρείαστη χυδαιότητα, ελάχιστα σκηνοθετικά ευρήματα και μια μεγάλη κοιλιά που κούρασε - η παράσταση κράτησε δύο ώρες και κάτι. 

Υποτίθεται ότι ο Φιλιππίδης φιλοδοξούσε να παραλληλίσει τον πόλεμο με την οικονομική κρίση, αλλά προσωπικά δεν βρήκα καμία συνοχή. Από εκεί που μιλούσαμε για τον πόλεμο ασχολούμασταν με το μνημόνιο. Αλλά αν ήταν μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα ήταν καλά. Το έργο ξεκίνησε με μια πεντάλεπτη σκατολογία, σε σημείο που κατάφερε να μου γυρίσει τα σωθικά. Ο Πόλεμος παρουσιάστηκε σαν τον Χίτλερ, σκέψη που θα μπορούσε ίσως να πετύχει αν οι ηθοποιοί δεν τσίριζαν σαν υστερικοί. Όταν εμφανίστηκε ο Ερμής, έπαιρνες όρκο ότι τον έπαιζε ο Ζαχαράτος. Η μοναδική καλή στιγμή της παράστασης, το ότι δηλαδή από τη σπηλιά της Ειρήνης βγήκε ένα κοριτσάκι ντυμένο στα λευκά (εμείς ήμασταν πλέον σίγουροι ότι θα βγει η φετινή πλειμέιτ), ισοπεδώθηκε λίγα λεπτά μετά: ο Τρυγαίος τής ζωγράφιζε ενθουσιασμένος το μέλλον με ρόδινα χρώματα, επειδή μεταξύ άλλων στα λιβάδια θα τρέχουν Ρωσίδες και Μολδαβές που θα τρυγούν πασιχαρείς τους αντρικούς χυμούς. Δηλαδή, Φιλιππίδη, sod it.

Όπως σχολίασε ένας φίλος, ο άνθρωπος φαινόταν "παρμένος", ότι δηλαδή ήθελε να βγει και να τα πει, να κράξει. Δεν ξέρω αν τον παρέσυρε αυτό και το 'χασε κάπου στην πορεία ή αν ήταν απλώς πολύ λίγος για να τα βγάλει πέρα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πέρασα δυο ατελείωτες ώρες, νιώθοντας την αισθητική μου να δολοφονείται αργά και βασανιστικά. Η μουσική γράφτηκε λέει ειδικά για την παράσταση και πολλά τραγούδια μού θύμιζαν κάποιο άλλο, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να έγινε επίτηδες και από άποψη, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι. Πάντως με μία λέξη: εύκολο. Εύκολο χιούμορ, εύκολος λαϊκισμός, επίπεδη σκηνοθεσία. Κρίμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2011)

crystal said:


> Όπως σχολίασε ένας φίλος, ο άνθρωπος φαινόταν "παρμένος", ότι δηλαδή ήθελε να βγει και να τα πει, να κράξει.


Υπάρχει κι άλλη εξήγηση. Το κράξιμο προέκυψε επειδή ο Φιλιππίδης πιστεύει ότι αυτό θα πιάσει το κοινό στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία, μια και έχει ζωντανό το παράδειγμα του Λαζόπουλου και τις ακροαματικότητες που πιάνει. Το Δελφινάριο μετακόμισε στην Επίδαυρο.

Μας προέκυψες πολύ ταλαντούχα κριτικός! Περιμένουμε κι άλλες κριτικές σου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

*Thai PM-elect Yingluck Shinawatra 'to form coalition'*
The surprise runaway winner of Thailand's election, the Pheu Thai party, says it has agreed to form a coalition with four smaller parties.
The party - led by by Yingluck Shinawatra, sister of ousted PM Thaksin Shinawatra - won a clear majority with an estimated 265 seats.
Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva has announced his resignation as leader of the Democrats, which won 160 seats.
The outgoing defence minister said the powerful army would accept the result.
Ms Yingluck, who has no previous political experience, said Pheu Thai and four other parties had "agreed to work together to run the country and solve people's problems".
"The first urgent issue is how to achieve reconciliation," she said. [...]
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14010235

Κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού με τη συμμετοχή πέντε κομμάτων σχηματίζει, μετά τη νίκη της στις εκλογές της Ταϊλάνδης, η Γινγκλούκ Σιναουάτρα, αδερφή του ανατραπέντα πρωθυπουργού Τακσίν Σιναουάτρα.
Η Σιναουάτρα κατέγραψε καθαρή νίκη, ελέγχοντας 265 έδρες στο Κοινοβούλιο, έναντι 160 εδρών του απερχόμενου πρωθυπουργού Αμπίσιτ Βετζατζίβα.
Ο στρατός, που διαδραματίζει ισχυρό ρόλο στα πολιτικά πράγματα της Ταϊλάνδης, δήλωσε πως αποδέχεται το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών.
Η νεοεκλεγείσα πρωθυπουργός δήλωσε πως ήρθε σε συμφωνία με τέσσερα άλλα κόμματα για τον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης συνεργασίας, με στόχο «τη συνεργασία για την λύση των προβλημάτων του λαού».
Η Σιναουάτρα υπογράμμισε πως πρώτη προτεραιότητά της είναι η εθνική συμφιλίωση στη χώρα.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231116209​
Η Βουλή τους έχει 500 έδρες. Η Ταϊλάνδη έχει 63 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους.

Όμορφη πρωθυπουργός, συναινετική.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όμορφη πρωθυπουργός, συναινετική... η Γινγκλούκ Σιναουάτρα, αδερφή του ανατραπέντα πρωθυπουργού Τακσίν Σιναουάτρα.


...κι εκεί πάντως σόι πάει η πρωθυπουργία.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2011)

...
*Εγκαταλείπει και με το νόμο η Γερμανία την πυρηνική ενέργεια*
Οι Γερμανοί βουλευτές, τόσο του κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού, όσο και της αντιπολίτευσης, ψήφισαν σήμερα με μεγάλη πλειοψηφία υπέρ του νόμου για την παύση λειτουργίας των 17 πυρηνικών αντιδραστήρων της χώρας. Ο νόμος αυτός, καθιστά τη Γερμανία τη μεγαλύτερη ως τώρα οικονομική δύναμη που εγκαταλείπει την πυρηνική ενέργεια. Η επικεφαλής των Πρασίνων μάλιστα, πρότεινε το «όχι» στην πυρηνική ενέργεια να εγγραφεί στο Σύνταγμα της Γερμανίας.
Πεντακόσιοι δεκατρείς βουλευτές ψήφισαν υπέρ του νόμου που προβλέπει ότι ο τελευταίος από τους 17 γερμανικούς πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες θα πάψει να λειτουργεί το αργότερο στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2022. Κατά του νόμου, ψήφισαν 79 βουλευτές, ενώ 8 απείχαν.
Συνολικά τέθηκαν σήμερα (30-6-11) προς ψήφιση οκτώ νόμοι, οι οποίοι αφορούν στην ανάπτυξη των ηλεκτρικών δικτύων και των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας.
"Πρόκειτια [sick & tired of no spellcheck] για ένα πρόγραμμα εθνικής ενότητας", δήλωσε ο υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος Νόρμπερτ Ρέτγκεν.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2011)

daeman said:


> Πεντακόσιοι δεκατρείς βουλευτές ψήφισαν υπέρ του νόμου που προβλέπει ότι ο τελευταίος από τους 17 γερμανικούς πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες θα πάψει να λειτουργεί το αργότερο στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2022.



Η περίπτωση της Γερμανίας είναι λίγο μπερδεμένη. Είχαν αποφασίσει να κλείσουν όλοι οι πυρηνικοί σταθμοί το 2021. Μετά το αλλάξανε στο επ'αοριστον και τώρα το κάνανε 2022. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν και τόσο αναπάντεχη η απόφαση. 
Εντωμεταξύ αλλού θα συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο χωρίς τυμπανοκρουσίες: ο τελευταίος σταθμός στο ΗΒ θα κλείσει νομίζω το 2018 ή ίσως το 2021, δε θυμάμαι καλά (ενα μυαλό κι αυτό...). Αλλά λένε ότι θα πείσουν ιδιωτικές εταιρείες να φτιάξουν νέους, έχουν δοθεί κάποιες άδειες (όχι πλήρως). Μόνο που οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες διστάζουν λόγω του μεγάλου κόστους κατασκευής και περιμένουν να δουν πότε θα φτάσουμε στο αμήν για ηλεκτρικό, οπότε θα είναι εξασφαλισμένο ότι θα πληρώνουμε όσο όσο και θα έχουν κέρδη γρήγορα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι η ίδια αναμονή θα υπάρχει και στη Γερμανία. Αν βέβαια ο Γερμανοί καταφέρουν να μειώσουν την κατανάλωσή τους την επόμενη δεκαετία (κανονικά κι όχι όπως έγινε τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης), τότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

...
*Τράπεζες απαιτούν και ... έξοδα καθυστέρησης, πλέον των τόκων υπερημερίας*
Του ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΓΕΩΡΓΑ

Παράνομες και καταχρηστικές θεωρεί ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή τις έξτρα χρεώσεις που -αυθαίρετα- έχουν αρχίσει να επιβάλλουν η μία μετά την άλλη πολλές ελληνικές τράπεζες σε πελάτες που καθυστερούν να πληρώσουν τις δόσεις των δανείων ή των πιστωτικών καρτών τους.
Τα χαράτσια των τραπεζών φτάνουν ώς και τα 120 ευρώ το μήνα ανά δανειολήπτη, ενώ είναι επιπλέον των τόκων υπερημερίας με τους οποίους νομίμως χρεώνονται οι δανειολήπτες που καθυστερούν να πληρώσουν. 

Το φαινόμενο έχει λάβει μεγάλες διαστάσεις και δεδομένης της σοβαρότητάς του ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή Ευάγγελος Ζερβέας κάλεσε χθες την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού να παρέμβει ώστε να διερευνήσει αν οι τράπεζες δρουν εναρμονισμένα, ενώ ζήτησε από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος να επιβάλει κυρώσεις και από την Ενωση Ελληνικών Τραπεζών να παρέμβει ώστε να επιστραφούν στους καταναλωτές τα χρήματα που τους παρακρατήθηκαν. Παράλληλα, η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή έχει ξεκινήσει έλεγχο ώστε να επιβάλει πρόστιμα. 
[...]​


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

*Φταίει η Μέρκελ;*
Για όσους επιμένουν να πιστεύουν ότι για ό,τι συμβαίνει σε αυτή την χώρα ευθύνoνται όλοι οι άλλοι πλην των κατοίκων της χώρας, τους συμβουλεύω να ανατρέξουν σε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και αποκαλυπτικό γεγονός. Πρόκειται για την περίπτωση ενός καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας, ο οποίος επιδιδόταν σε εκτεταμένη λογοκλοπή, παρουσιάζοντας ως δικές του, μελέτες συναδέλφων του στο εξωτερικό που είχαν δημοσιευτεί και σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά.

Μέχρι εδώ η ιστορία δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον. Λογοκλοπές γίνονται και στο εξωτερικό και μάλιστα και στα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως με αυτή την ιστορία είναι η απόφαση του πενταμελούς πειθαρχικού συμβουλίου των μελών της ΔΕΠ που εκλήθη να κρίνει την περίπτωσή του. Με ψήφους 3-2, το συμβούλιο αποφάσισε (κρατήστε την αναπνοή σας) να του επιβάλει την …προσωρινή παύση ενός έτους!!! Με άλλα λόγια μετά από το ένα έτος ο «καθηγητής» αυτός θα επαναβαπτισθεί πλήρες μέλος της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας και πιθανώς να διδάσκει τα παιδιά σας και τα δικά μου.

Αναλογισθείτε: Αν σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού ανακάλυπταν ένα φοιτητή να κάνει λογοκλοπή μπορείτε να είσαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα ξαναπέρναγε την πόρτα του εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος. Δεν μπορώ καν να διανοηθώ τι θα γινόταν στην περίπτωση ενός καθηγητή. Το πιθανότερο θα ήταν ότι πολύ δύσκολα θα έβρισκε πια δουλειά, όχι φυσικά ως καθηγητής, αλλά ούτε καν ως καφετζής!

Η ελληνική περίπτωση γίνεται ακόμα πιο εξωφρενική αν ληφθεί υπόψη και το ιστορικό του «καθηγητή». Το εν λόγω άτομο καταδικάστηκε πριν από καιρό από το τριμελές εφετείο Θεσσαλονίκης σε φυλάκιση 18 μηνών με τριετή αναστολή, επειδή χρηματίστηκε από φοιτήτριες, για να τις περάσει στο μάθημά του. Και παρόλα αυτά συνέχισε να διδάσκει!!!

Με άλλα λόγια έχουμε ένα άτομο, το οποίο εκβιάζει τους φοιτητές του για να πάρει χρήματα και επιπλέον πλαστογραφεί τις εργασίες άλλων επιστημόνων. Και η μονη ποινή που του επιβάλλουν οι συνάδελφοί του όταν αποκαλυπτονται οι πράξεις του, είναι ένα έτος διακοπές (να ξεκουρασθεί ο καημένος!) από τα πανεπιστημιακά του καθήκοντα.

Για μια ακόμα φορά έλαμψε σε όλο της το μεγαλείο η λογική της συντεχνιακής αλληλεγγύης που έχει οδηγήσει την Ελλάδα στα σημερινά της αδιέξοδα. Και δεν βρέθηκε κανείς από τους εισαγγελίσκους της καθημερινότητας -ο κ. Τσίπρας ή η κ. Παπαρήγα πχ.- να καταγγείλουν το γεγονός και να ζητήσουν όχι μόνο την οριστική παύση του εν λόγω «καθηγητή», αλλά και των άλλων συναδέλφων του που ψήφισαν με αυτό τον διεφθαρμένο τρόπο. Ούτε σκέφθηκαν να διαμαρτυρηθούν οι «κουκουλοφόροι» οι οποίοι, κάθε φορά που τίθεται θέμα βελτίωσης των άμοιρων ΑΕΙ, σπεύδουν να τα κάνουν ρημάδια. Διότι όλοι τους -από την Άκρα Αριστερά μέχρι την Άκρα Δεξιά- αποτελούν μέρος του συντεχνιακού κράτους που βασίζεται στην παραβίαση κάθε κανόνα ηθικής στο όνομα της συντεχνιακής αλληλεγγύης.

Όμως το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο ηθικό. Μπορείτε να φαντασθείτε πόσοι άλλοι καθηγητές υπάρχουν στα ΑΕΙ που σκέπτονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο με τον οποίο σκέπτονται οι απίστευτοι «καθηγητές» που στην ουσία αθώωσαν τον διεφθαρμένο συνάδελφό τους; Και ποιο ακριβώς πιστεύετε ότι είναι το επίπεδο της επιστημονικής τους επάρκειας; Πιστεύετε ότι ισοδυναμεί με το έστω ένα δέκατο του μισθού τους; Και αν πιστεύετε ότι και αυτό πολύ τους πέφτει, έχετε επιτέλους αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνετε γιατί έχουμε φτάσει εδώ που είμαστε -και ότι δεν φταίει ούτε ο Σόρος, ούτε οι Εβραίοι, ούτε η τρόικα, ούτε η Μέρκελ;
​


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2011)

Ο τίτλος πάντως του Μίχα είναι ατυχέστατος, διότι η Μέρκελ είχε μέχρι πρότινος περίπου ως διάδοχό της έναν λογοκλόπο, που τον υποστήριξε όταν βγήκε στην επιφάνεια η υπόθεση -και που χρειάστηκε η πρωτοφανής κατακραυγή των Γερμανών για να δεήσει να παραιτηθεί. Όχι ότι αυτό αθωώνει τους καθηγητές που ουσιαστικά αθώωσαν τον λογοκλόπο εδώ -αλλά παρατηρώ ότι και ο Μίχας δεν κατονομάζει.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το θέμα του άρθρου αυτό: από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, λέει ότι δε μας φταίει η Μέρκελ για το πώς φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε, όχι ότι η Μέρκελ είναι άμεμπτη.
Ο λογοκλόπος αυτός δεν είναι; Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

Ε ναι, θα μπορούσε να βάλει τίτλο «Φταίει η τρόικα;».


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2011)

Την είχα δει αυτή την είδηση με τον λογοκλόπο καθηγητή και είχα σκεφτεί κλασσική ελληνική συντεχνιακή νοοτροπία. Προστατεύουμε τους δικούς μας ακόμα κι όταν φταίνε γιατί δεν είναι δυνατόν να τους αδειάζεις κλπ κλπ. 
Ο καθηγητής αυτός πιθανόν πήρε το διδακτορικό του έχοντας γλύψει κάποιον καθηγητή αναλόγου επιπέδου. Διορίστηκε και εξελίχτηκε επαγγελματικά με σπρώξιμο από τον καθηγητή αυτό και με λίγο πολιτικο- συνδικαλιστικό σπρώξιμο. Φυσικά έχει ανταποδώσει γι'αυτό δεν τον διώχνουν. Το τραγικό από τη νοοτροπία αυτή;
α. βγαίνουν από το πανεπιστήμιο πτυχιούχοι που είναι ανίκανοι να γράψουν ένα επιστημονικό κείμενο (να ξέρουν δηλαδή πως να αναφέρουν τις πηγές τους κλπ και να καταλαβαίνουν τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αντιγραφή κι αναφορά)
β. Μένουν απ'έξω ικανότεροι πανεπιστημιακοί
γ. Τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια επωφελήθηκαν πιο πολύ από κάθε άλλη χώρα από τις ερευνητικές επιδοτήσεις της ΕΕ την περίοδο 1981-2004. Με τόσο ερευνητικό χρήμα θα έπρεπε τώρα να έχουμε φτιάξει τα καλύτερα ερευνητικά πανεπιστήμια της περιοχής μας (δε λέω της Ευρώπης, μην θέλουμε και θαύματα), αλλά με τέτοιο προσωπικό τόσο υψηλού ηθικού επιπέδου, τι να περιμένεις;
Κοίταζα τις σελίδες του RAND κι έβλεπα ότι τους έχει προσλάβει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση για να βρουν αν είναι εντάξει η επιστημονική έρευνα στην Ελλάδα και πως να βελτιωθεί κλπ. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η έκθεση που θα βγει θα είναι πολύ καλή και θα έχει σωστές συμβουλές, αλλά παρόμοια έκθεση μπορώ να γράψω κι εγώ- τι κάνει νιάου νιάου κλπ. 



Palavra said:


> Αναλογισθείτε: Αν σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού ανακάλυπταν ένα φοιτητή να κάνει λογοκλοπή μπορείτε να είσαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα ξαναπέρναγε την πόρτα του εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος.



Ας μην είμαστε και τόσο σίγουροι. ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις που έλαβαν άφεση αμαρτιών λόγω βλακείας (έτσι το λέμε τώρα). Επιπλέον, τα πιο πολλά πανεπιστήμια χρησιμοποιούν λογισμικό για την ανίχνευση των εργασιών,όπως π.χ. το Turnitin. Φυσικά αυτό γίνεται γιατί λόγω ιντερνέτ είναι εύκολο να βρεις και να αντιγράψεις. 

Πέρσι επέβλεπα έναν φοιτητή (στρατιωτικό κιόλας) που αντέγραψε μεγάλο μέρος της πτυχιακής του και μου είπε το πανεπιστήμιο ότι θα τον αναλάβει το πειθαρχικό κλπ. Ήμουνα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ότι δεν λόγω βλακείας η αντιγραφή. 
Πριν τρεις μήνες παίρνω ένα μήνυμα από το πανεπιστήμιο και με ρωτάνε αν έχω χρόνο να βαθμολογήσω μια εργασία που ο φοιτητής είναι ύποπτος αντιγραφής. Είπα ΟΚ και μου στέλνουν την ίδια εργασία με σημειωμένα με κόκκινο τα σημεία που είχε γίνει αντιγραφή και μου ζητάνε να τα αγνοήσω και να βαθμολογήσω το υπόλοιπο. Η ποινή που είχε επιβληθεί στο φοιτητή ήταν ότι αν το υπόλοιπο πέρναγε θα του έδιναν για βαθμό της εργασίας τη βάση (40% η βάση στο συγκεκριμένο). Δηλαδή θα του χάλαγαν ίσως το μέσο όρο στο πτυχίο, αλλά θα έπαιρνε πτυχίο.
Το σκέφτηκα για κάνα μήνα μέχρι που άρχισαν να με ρωτάνε πότε θα είναι έτοιμη η βαθμολογία. Τελικά είπα δε βαριέσαι, ας τελειώνουμε με αυτή την υπόθεση. Και τον πέρασα. Και σίγουρα πήρε πτυχίο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2011)

Χτες κουβεντιάζαν σε μεσημεριανάδικο για μόδες στα νύχια και η κοπελιά είπε ένα 'συγγραφέες' (κάτι σαν 'μπορείτε να κολλήσετε στα νύχια σας και κείμενα, ας πούμε από αγαπημένους σας συγγραφέες") που πολύ το χάρηκα. Και δεν αντέδρασε κανείς.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Costas said:


> Και δεν αντέδρασε κανείς.


Κάπου αλλού θα είχανε τον νόο τους.


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2011)

Θυμάμαι κι εγώ πιτσιρικάς που σκεφτόμουνα πώς κάνει ο κουρέας στον πληθυντικό, κι έξυνα το κεφάλι μου και σκεφτόμουν 'οι κουρέες'.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Palavra said:


> *Φταίει η Μέρκελ;*
> Για όσους επιμένουν να πιστεύουν ότι για ό,τι συμβαίνει σε αυτή την χώρα ευθύνoνται όλοι οι άλλοι πλην των κατοίκων της χώρας, τους συμβουλεύω να ανατρέξουν σε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και αποκαλυπτικό γεγονός. Πρόκειται για την περίπτωση ενός καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας, ο οποίος επιδιδόταν σε εκτεταμένη λογοκλοπή, παρουσιάζοντας ως δικές του, μελέτες συναδέλφων του στο εξωτερικό που είχαν δημοσιευτεί και σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά.[...]
> ​


 
Η είδηση χωρίς το άρθρο, χωρίς τη σάλτσα, την αγανάκτηση και τα συμπεράσματα, τον προηγούμενο μήνα εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Costas said:


> Χτες κουβεντιάζαν σε μεσημεριανάδικο για μόδες στα νύχια και η κοπελιά είπε ένα 'συγγραφέες' (κάτι σαν 'μπορείτε να κολλήσετε στα νύχια σας και κείμενα, ας πούμε από αγαπημένους σας συγγραφέες") που πολύ το χάρηκα. Και δεν αντέδρασε κανείς.


 
Οι σώνει και καλά "ωραίες" 
αυτούς τους λένε "συγγραφέες",
τα κείμενα στα νύχια θα 'χουν,
χαρτί στα χέρια τους μην πιάσουν.

Άτιμη πρεσβυωπία, εσύ φταις που δεν ξέρω ονυχογραφή και ονυχανάγνωση! 
Ονυχοεγκυκλοπαιδιστές με μικροτσιπ: στον αντίχειρα ο Πάπυρος, στον δείκτη η Γουικιπίντια, στον μέσο το Πλεϊμπόι, στον παράμεσο οι εικόνες, οι χάρτες, οι πίνακες και τα διαγράμματα με λίνκια, στο μικρό τα παραρτήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2011)

Και για τις λογοκλοπές του φον ουντ τσου, επίσης εδώ στο φόρουμ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2011)

Μια στιγμή, εγώ το συγραφέες το κατάλαβα σαν πληθυντικό του γυναίκα συγραφέας. 
Γιαίτ άραγε;


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2011)

Διότι, η γυναίκα - οι γυναίκες, η συγγραφέα - οι συγγραφέες.
Για τους άντρες θα μπορούσε να είναι: οι συγγραφέοι. 

Πάντως αυτό το συγγραφέες έχει τη χάρη του αναλογικού τύπου. Όσο το βλέπω τόσο πιο πολύ μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2011)

sarant said:


> Για τους άντρες θα μπορούσε να είναι: οι συγγραφέοι.


Από πότε τα αρσενικά σε -ας σχηματίζουν πληθυντικό σε -οι; Εντάξει, υπάρχουν μερικά προπαροξύτονα, μάστορας, χωροφύλακας, γέροντας, που κάνουν σε -οι με μετακίνηση του τόνου στην παραλήγουσα, αλλά εκτός απ' αυτά ουδέν, ο δε συγγραφέας δεν είναι καν προπαροξύτονος. Πόθεν λοιπόν το 'συγγραφέοι';
Τα συγγραφέες και συναφή είναι πράγματι η σωστή λύση, εφόσον δεν έγιναν -ιάς -ιάδες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Κύριε Λοβέρδε (ή «Κύριε Λοβέρδο»;), διαβάζουμε και περιμένουμε ικανοποιητική απάντηση.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_07/07/2011_448341


............................................
Της επόμενης ημέρας:
Κάποιο λάκκο έχουν τα φάρμακα
Tου Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_08/07/2011_1295739


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2011)

Και μια που αναφέρονται στον τύπο και τα ΜΜΕ, μια συνοπτική περιγραφή του τι συμβαίνει εδώ τις τελευταίες μέρες, με ένα ακόμα σκάνδαλο υποκλοπών (αυτή τη φορά σε ανυποψίαστους πολίτες που βρίσκονταν σε δύσκολη κατάσταση). Το σήριαλ τραβάει εδώ και χρόνια και ξεκίνησε με υποκλοπές στο παλάτι και με πολιτικούς και διασημότητες που γκρινιάζανε αλλά δεν τους έπαιρναν και πολύ στα σοβαρά γιατί, ε, ξέρουμε γιατί (η νοοτροπία άμα δεν ήθελες δημοσιότητα ας μη γινόσουν τραγουδιστής, πολιτικός κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Όταν έγινε το Camillagate και βγήκαν στη φόρα οι ιδιωτικές συνομιλίες του Κάρολου με την Καμίλα, με εκείνες τις αηδιαστικές λεπτομέρειες, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα νοστάλγησε τον καιρό που οι βασιλιάδες μπορούσαν να στείλουν κόσμο για διακοπές στον Πύργο — και δεν τον αδικώ καθόλου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

_News of the World_ to close amid hacking scandal

Στο καλό και να μη μας γράφεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο καλό και να μη μας γράφεις


...ούτε να μας καταγράφεις. :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2011)

Διακοπές ψηφιακής αποτοξίνωσης (Το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> _News of the World_ to close amid hacking scandal
> 
> Στο καλό και να μη μας γράφεις.


 
Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ήταν μέσα στα σχέδια το κλείσιμο. Λες να κλείσουν και την αστυνομία, που τους πούλαγε τις πληροφορίες; (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2011)

Το κλείσιμο δεν ήταν μέσα στα σχέδια γιατί η εφημερίδα είχε τη μεγαλύτερη κυκλοφορία στη χώρα (και τη μεγαλύτερη κυκλοφορία για αγγλόφωνη εφημερίδα διεθνώς). Απλά, δεν θα βγεί αυτή την Κυριακή και για την άλλη Κυριακή θα κυκλοφορήσει ξανά με τίτλο "Κυριακάτικη Σαν" (αυτό ήταν άλλωστε). Και όλα θα είναι καλά όπως πρώτα. Ενώ το συγκρότημα θα ελπίζει να πάρει άφεση αμαρτιών και να μπορέσει να συγχωνευτεί με το BSkyB και να γίνει ο μεγαλύτερος οργανισμός ΜΜΕ στο ΗΒ (πιστεύω ότι αυτό ήθελε να αποτρέψει η Γκάρντιαν που "αποκάλυψε" το σκάνδαλο την Τρίτη)

Το ζήτημα του χρηματισμού αστυνομικών είναι ένα μόνο μέρος του σκανδάλου, και είναι 1000% σίγουρο ότι όσοι αστυνομικοί κατονομαστούν θα πάνε φυλακή. Το κύριο σκάνδαλο όμως είναι οι υποκλοπές και η παρακώλυση της δικαιοσύνης από την εφημερίδα. Αλλά το σημαντικότερο, που αυτό είναι που θα γίνει το κύριο ζήτημα, είναι οι σχέσεις πολιτικών και δημοσιογράφων. Ήδη σήμερα συλλάβανε τον πρώην συντάκτη της εφημερίδας (υπεύθυνο όπως φαίνεται για τις υποκλοπές), ο οποίος μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες ήταν ο δημοσιοσχεσίτης του πρωθυπουργικού γραφείου και είχε παραιτηθεί για κάποιο άλλο, παρόμοιο ζήτημα. 
Στην Αγγλία η μέθοδος φυλάκισης του Αλ Καπόνε είναι τέχνη. Ποτέ δεν γίνεται κάτι για το λόγο που φαίνεται να γίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2011)

Στην ουσία, το ίδιο λέμε. Όσον αφορά το αν ήταν στα σχέδια το κλείσιμο, το άρθρο που λινκάρισα αυτό λέει εμμέσως (μιλάει για εμμονή του πατρός Μέρντ-οκ στον έντυπο τύπο, κάτι που δεν ισχύει για τον γιο Μέρντ-οκ), συγκρίνοντας τα κέρδη από το (κερδοφόρο) έντυπο με τα πολλαπλάσια από το κανάλι που θέλουν ν' αγοράσουν και οι δύο Μέρντ-οκ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2011)

(ΝΥΤ, σε σχέση με το σκάνδαλο News of the World) In a news conference, Mr. Cameron insisted that the British press tradition of *self-regulation had failed*. “I believe we need a new system entirely,” he said, prompting an outcry on Saturday from British journalists who have long resisted statutory restrictions on their freedoms, arguing that the press *is able to police its own affairs*.

Αχ αυτή η διαλεκτική της ελευθερίας και της αυτορύθμισης (από τον Τύπο στις τράπεζες/αγορές και τανάπαλιν)...


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Αυτή την είδηση δεν θέλω να δω τι θα την κάνουν κάποια βρετανικά ΜΜΕ... 

Την τελευταία του πνοή άφησε στο Λαγανά Ζακύνθου ένας 19χρονος Βρετανός τουρίστας μετά από αιματηρή συμπλοκή που έγινε σήμερα τα ξημερώματα με δράστη έναν 21χρονο ταξιτζή.

Σύμφωνα με νεότερες πληροφορίες από την αστυνομία, το περιστατικό συνέβη έξω από ένα ταχυφαγείο στο κεντρικό δρόμο του Λαγανά στις 03:05 τα ξημερώματα.

Ο άτυχος Βρετανός μαζί με τους τέσσερις φίλους του διαπληκτίστηκαν με δύο ταξιτζήδες, που εκείνη την ώρα ήταν σταθμευμένοι στον δρόμο.

Όπως υποστήριξε ο δράστης, *ενοχλήθηκαν γιατί οι νεαροί Βρετανοί τουρίστες τους ενοχλούσαν με λέιζερ. Λίγο αργότερα ο δράστης πήρε ένα μαχαίρι που είχε μέσα στο ταξί και επιτέθηκε στους τουρίστες.* [...]​
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4642070


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2011)

Ξέρουμε τι απέγινε η υπόθεση με το φόνο εκείνον του Αυστραλού νεαρού στη Μύκονο από τους μαφιόζους-σεκιουριτάδες;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Ας δούμε τη θετική πλευρά της:
_Παρασκευή, 18 Φεβρουαρίου 2011_
*Δύο ψυχές σε μια καρδιά - Ο Κώστας Γρίμπιλας μιλάει για τη μεταμόσχευση και τη σχέση του με την οικογένεια Ντουζόν*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Καταδίκη σε 22,5 χρόνια


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2011)

Α, κατάλαβα. 10 χρόνια μέσα και μετά θα βγει για να 'ξαναχτίσει τη ζωή' του, εξηγώντας σε συνέντευξη σε περιοδικό ποικίλης ύλης πως 'θα έκανε τα πάντα για να γυρίσει το ρολόι πίσω και να ξαναφέρει στη ζωή τον άτυχο νέο' κλπ. κλπ. Το ξέρουμε το παραμύθι. Θενκς, δόκτορ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Ε, και τα ισόβια παρ' ημίν, τι είναι; 20, 22 χρόνια;


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2011)

Ε, τα διπλά δηλαδή από τα 10. Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι οπαδός του Χαμουραμπί, αλλά αυτό σ' εμάς δεν παίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2011)

Και ο γνωστός από την τηλεόραση ευρωβουλευτής των Γερμανών Φιλελευθέρων Γ. Χατζημαρκάκης χάνει τον τίτλο του δόκτορα εξαιτίας λογοκλοπών (ατόφια αποσπάσματα χωρίς χαρακτηρισμό π.χ. με εισαγωγικά) στη διπλωματική του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2011)

Και ο Μέρντ... Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation withdraws bid for control of BSkyB amid pressure over phone-hacking scandal. (BBC)
When the merde's hit the fan...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Θα πάω τα ομόλογά μου για το σχετικό κούρεμα: http://www.gossip-tv.gr/story/119002/antriko-kommoterio-me-topless-kommotries-ste-thessalonike. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Θα πάω τα ομόλογά μου για το σχετικό κούρεμα: http://www.gossip-tv.gr/story/119002/antriko-kommoterio-me-topless-kommotries-ste-thessalonike. :)


 
Εμένα σε αυτές τις ειδήσεις με ενοχλούν τα αναχρονιστικά κλισέ. Λέει π.χ. _ένα κομμωτήριο αυστηρά για άντρες_. Δηλαδή αν πάει μια γυναίκα εκεί θα της απαγορεύσουν την είσοδο; Με τι δικαιολογία; Ότι θα σοκαριστεί από το θέαμα; Ότι πρέπει η κοινωνία να προστατεύσει τις _έντιμες_ γυναίκες :inno: από τις _άτιμες_ :devil:, μην τις διαφθείρουν;


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2011)

Ότι μια πελάτισσα σ' έναν κόσμο ανδρικό δεν θα αφήσει τους κυρίους να εκφράζονται ελεύθερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2011)

Όντως, είναι πιο φτιαχτικό και με γυναίκες μέσα! :devil:


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αυτή την είδηση δεν θέλω να δω τι θα την κάνουν κάποια βρετανικά ΜΜΕ...



Προς το παρόν ηρεμία, ίσως γιατί είναι πολύ φρέσκο το θέμα της NotW (και τώρα μπαίνει στο χορό των υποκλοπών κι η Τάιμς).


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Τι χώρα κι αυτή (η Βρετανία)! Να στέλνει στη φυλακή τα παιδιά των διασήμων επειδή διαμαρτυρήθηκαν λίγο έντονα...
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=411254


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να του επιβληθεί ακόμα αυστηρότερη ποινή γιατί δήλωσε στο δικαστήριο ότι δεν γνώριζε τι ήταν το μνημείο στο οποίο είχε σκαρφαλώσει. Όχι στην αμορφωσιά!


----------



## rogne (Jul 17, 2011)

Και δυο διαφορετικές απόψεις επί του θέματος:

http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/laurie-penny/2011/07/charlie-gilmour-months-tabloid
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jul/17/barbara-ellen-charlie-golmour-student-protest

Ισχύει πάντως ότι στα καθ' ημάς ο παραδειγματισμός προτιμά τους άσημους απ' τους διάσημους...


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Δεν είναι ζήτημα παραδειγματισμού μόνο. Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι είδηση, ειδικά αφού η δίκη έγινε τώρα που όλοι έχουν πάει διακοπές και εκτός από το σκάνδαλο με τις υποκλοπές δεν έχουμε άλλες ειδήσεις. Δεν ακούσαμε τίποτα για τους άλλους που είχαν συλληφθεί στις διαμαρτυρίες και δικάστηκαν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Είχαμε και για άλλες καμπάνες ικανή κάλυψη, καταμεσής τής silly season.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2011)

Α, και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η δίκη του έγινε τώρα, που τελείωσε και η πανεπιστημιακή χρονιά και οι εξετάσεις και οι χοροί, οπότε δεν επηρεάστηκαν οι σπουδές του. Ε, ίσως νόμιζε το δικαστήριο ότι του έκανε ήδη μερικές χάρες, δεν χρειάζονται άλλες. 
Επιπλέον, από τους 16 μήνες οι οχτώ είναι φυλακή το υπόλοιπο είναι έξω με αναστολή, ενώ άλλοι διαδηλωτές έφαγαν 12 μήνες φυλακή. Συμφωνώ ότι ο νεαρός δεν είναι επικίνδυνος, αλλά η φασαρία υπέρ του στα ΜΜΕ δε νομίζω να πρέπει να είναι τόσο αυθόρμητη. 

Επιπλέον, οι ίδιες οι εφημερίδες υποκλίνονται στα στερεότυπα όταν τον παρουσιάζουν σαν τον μαλάκα βουτυρομπεμπέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2011)

Στη χώρα που ζουν τα κορόιδα οι Αμερικανοί, οι σταρ φυλακίζονται για φοροδιαφυγή.
*Rapper Ja Rule jailed for 28 months for failing to pay over $1m in back taxes*.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...onths-failing-pay-1m-taxes.html#ixzz1SZwlQ3x3

Ως γνωστόν, στη χώρα που ζουν οι έξυπνοι Έλληνες, δεν συμβαίνουν τέτοια αποκρουστικά πράγματα. Και μάλιστα έχουμε την πιο ιδανική δημοκρατία: όλοι ίσοι μπροστά στον νόμο και κανένας δεν τιμωρείται για φοροδιαφυγή, μικρή ή μεγάλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2011)

Μα αυτός τιμωρήθηκε επειδή η Ελβετία δεν βρίσκεται στην Αμερική... Άκου 1 μεγαμύριο φόροι!


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

Το πιο πρόσφατο σχόλιο στο παραπάνω δημοσίευμα :-D

Ja rule number 1: always pay the taxman. 
Ja rule number 2: check you have paid the taxman. 
If 'no' to 1 and 2 then you can ja rule in prison...


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2011)

Και κάτι που συμβαίνει ως γνωστον μόνο στην Ελλάδα:

‘Mr Ewujowoh is claiming to work more than 24 hours in a 24-hour period, claiming 26 hours day after day after day. What caught them is they have done it for two cases side by side and there are not enough hours in the day. ’


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

Σκεφτόμουν: πότε έσκασε το σκάνδαλο των υποκλοπών, πότε έκλεισε η News of the World, πότε στήθηκαν οι επιτροπές της Βουλής, πότε κατέθεσε ο Μέρντοκ... Προφανώς δεν έχουν διαποτιστεί εκεί από τη φιλοσοφία τού γιαβάς γιαβάς.

http://www.tanea.gr/kosmos/article/?aid=4643795

Με την ευκαιρία: θα έχουμε πει κάπου ότι _failure_ δεν είναι μόνο «αποτυχία», είναι και «παράλειψη». Εδώ, ας πούμε, είναι «παραλείψεις»:
Διαπιστώθηκαν «μια σειρά από αποτυχίες από την Μητροπολιτική Αστυνομία αλλά και σκόπιμες απόπειρες της News International να παρεμποδίσει τις διάφορες έρευνες»[...]


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Στράγγιξαν δεξαμενή ύδρευσης με 32 εκατομμύρια λίτρα πόσιμο νερό επειδή ένας μεθυσμένος κατούρησε μέσα (Έθνος). Δεν τα βάζαν σ' ένα πλοίο να τα στείλουν στη Σομαλία;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2011)

Πιστεύουν δηλαδή ότι τα πετούμενα που την επισκέπτονται, δεν αφήνουν το κατιτίς τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Ή ότι οι δεξαμενές με το πόσιμο νερό δεν έχουν μέσα και ψόφια ζώα και έντομα;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 22, 2011)

Πολύ παράξενο μου φαίνεται. Αφού το νερό περνάει από ένα σωρό φίλτρα και επεξεργασίες, έτσι κατευθείαν πάει στη βρύση; Σε ανοιχτή λιμνοδεξαμενή, μέχρι και πτώματα θα έχει μέσα, όχι μόνο ούρα...

Ωπ, το ίδιο γράφαμε, Άλεξ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Τι να πεις, βρε παιδί μου; Ότι η αυθυποβολή είναι ισχυρότερη από όλα τα μικρόβια που υπάρχουν; Όταν το πίνουν το νερό, χλωριωμένο και φιλτραρισμένο, δεν σκέφτονται τι ψοφίμια κράτησε το φίλτρο. Επειδή κάποιος τούς είπε ότι έπεσε ένα λίτρο ούρα σε 32.000 λίτρα νερό, ξαφνικά έγινε ακατάλληλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2011)

Άσε που προφανώς δεν έχουν σκεφτεί ποτέ τι έχει μέσα η θάλασσα (ή ποτάμι ή πισίνα) στην οποία κολυμπάνε...


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Τα ούρα ενός ανθρώπου μέσα σε 32.000.000 λίτρα νερό το κάνουν μόνο μια ιδέα πιο βρόμικο, αφού η ποσότητα αυτή είναι μη ανιχνεύσιμη, με τέτοια διάλυση. Περισσότερους ρύπους παίρνει κατά τη διέλευσή του από τη βρύση και μόνο, για να μη μιλήσουμε για τους σωλήνες ύδρευσης που σε πολλές περιοχές (της Ελλάδας τουλάχιστον) είναι ακόμα από αμιαντοτσιμέντο. Τελικά όλα μια ιδέα είναι.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 22, 2011)

Από εδώ: 
_A pint of urine diluted in 8 million gallons would seem to present little threat to human health, particularly since an open reservoir presumably has far greater amounts of bird droppings and even dead animals falling into it. I have never been a supporter of the view that “the solution to pollution is dilution” — a view that supports dumping in the oceans by calculating their “receiving capacity.” However, this seems worse for the environment to treat such a huge quantity of water and then dispose of it over the unpleasant thought of the fouling of the waters.
Notably, the reservoirs are drained twice a year to remove everything from paint cans to animal carcasses.
City Commissioner Randy Leonard, however, insists that there was a potential public health risk created by Seater.
...
*Besides, if it is any solace to the Portland citizens, he was drinking Coors, which is mainly water anyway*._  

Πιο σοβαρή η κριτική από το treehugger.com, όπου μάλιστα αναφέρεται ότι τα ούρα ενός υγιούς ανθρώπου δεν αποτελούν έτσι κι αλλιώς κίνδυνο γιατί αποτελούνται κυρίως από νερό και είναι αποστειρωμένα (λέμε "στείρα"; μου ακούγεται παράξενο, αλλά και το αποστειρωμένα λάθος είναι)
Κάτι ξέρουν όσοι ακολουθούν την ουροφαγία: _Urophagia is the consumption of urine. There are various reasons that humans may consume urine. Urine was used in several ancient cultures for various health, healing, and cosmetic purposes, practices which are still used by some people of these cultures today. In Western culture, these practices are known as urine therapy, a form of alternative medicine._


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Μόνο τα golden showers ξέχασε να αναφέρει το άρθρο για την ουροφαγία, που στο κάτω-κάτω δεν είναι μόνο στις αρχαίες κουλτούρες... 



Palavra said:


> Άσε που προφανώς δεν έχουν σκεφτεί ποτέ τι έχει μέσα η θάλασσα (ή ποτάμι ή πισίνα) στην οποία κολυμπάνε...


Η πισίνα, γεν. πληθ. των πισινών :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

(Έθνος):

Η καλή νοικοκυρά είναι (κατά κύριο λόγο) δούλα και (μετά) κυρά. Αυτό υποστηρίζει εν έτει 2011 μια ομάδα όχι συντηρητικών ανδρών αλλά μουσουλμάνων, και ακόμη συντηρητικότερων, γυναικών.
Γνωστή με την ονομασία "Το Κλαμπ των Υπάκουων Συζύγων" ("The Obedient Wives Club"), η εν λόγω ομάδα συστάθηκε το περασμένο Σάββατο στη Μαλαισία (η οποία θεωρείται μια από τις πιο μοντέρνες και προοδευτικές μουσουλμανικές χώρες) και ήδη μετρά πάνω από 800 μέλη.
Βασιλικότερες του βασιλέως (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, περισσότερο σεξίστριες κι από τον πιο φανατικό φαλλοκράτη), οι εν λόγω κυρίες καλούν τις γυναίκες να υπακούν τυφλά και αδιαμαρτύρητα σε όλες τις διαταγές των ανδρών τους, εάν βέβαια θέλουν να έχουν έναν "επιτυχημένο" γάμο. Χαρακτηριστικά είναι τα λόγια της αντιπροέδρου της οργάνωσης, της ιατρού Ροχάγια Μοχάμαντ, σύμφωνα με την οποία "οι γυναίκες πρέπει να υπηρετούν και να ευχαριστούν τον άνδρα τους σα να ήταν πόρνες"
Μάλιστα, επιδεικνύοντας φαλλοκρατισμό στα όρια του μαζοχισμού, οι "Υπάκουες Σύζυγοι" υποστηρίζουν πως η ενδο-οικογενειακή βία, οι εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις, τα διαζύγια και γενικότερα η ταραχή στον κόσμο πηγάζουν από την απροθυμία των γυναικών να ικανοποιούν τους πασάδες συζύγους τους.

Πέσ' τα, χρυσόστομη! Και γιατρός, παρακαλώ... mg:mg:

μουσουλμάνων γυναικών -> μουσουλμανίδων γυναικών, θα το προτιμούσα εγώ, πόσο μάλλον που ανάμεσα στο επίθετο και στο ουσιαστικό παρεμβάλλεται φράση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

Αυτό του 1955, από την άλλη μπάντα του Ειρηνικού, λες να το καταδίκαζαν ως μετριοπαθές ή θα το ενστερνίζονταν σαν έναν καλό μπούσουλα για τον "επιτυχημένο γάμο"; (και τον γάμο βάζω σε εισαγωγικά, γάμος είν' αυτός ο μετά φόβου; )


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2011)

Ευσεβείς πόθοι των αντρών...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 26, 2011)

Δυο άρθρα από το Protagon:
«Ελληνάρας» ο χασάπης της Νορβηγίας!
Του Τάκη Μίχα
Τις πιο ακραίες απόψεις των Ελλήνων εθνικιστών υιοθετεί στο μανιφέστο του ο Άνερς Μπρέιβικ. Στο 1500 λέξεων μανιφέστο του «2083: Μια Ευρωπαϊκή Διακήρυξη Ανεξαρτησίας» ο Νορβηγός εξτρεμιστής προτείνει:
[...]​
Ο συνάνθρωπός μου, ο δολοφόνος
Ήταν ο Χίτλερ κι ο Μπιν Λάντεν τρελοί; Το ερώτημα είχε σταθεί αφορμή να μη μπορεί να αντέξει άλλο τη συζήτηση μία Εβραία Αμερικανίδα φοιτήτρια, κάποτε σε ένα campus. Εκείνη έλεγε ναι φυσικά, όλοι το ξέρουμε, ήταν παρανοϊκοί δολοφόνοι. Διαφωνούσα και διαφωνώ. Το ερώτημα μου ξανάρθε στο μυαλό όταν είδα πως μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού και ξένου Τύπου βιάστηκε να αποκαλέσει τον Άντερς Μπρέιβικ, φερόμενο ως δολοφόνο 93 συνανθρώπων μας στη Νορβηγία, «ψυχοπαθή», «σχιζοφρενή», «παραληρηματικό μακελάρη». Μάλιστα, το Alter χθες βράδυ επιστράτευσε και τον γνωστό τηλε-ψυχίατρο Μυλωνάκη για μία γρήγορη διάγνωση πιθανής σχιζοφρένειας εξ αποστάσεως.
[...]​


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2011)

Άντε μετά να καταλάβουν οι Γερμανοί τα δικά μας...

Πενήντα χιλιάδες είναι οι άδειες ταξί στη Γερμανία, μοιρασμένες σε 22.500 ιδιοκτήτες. Ενας από αυτούς, ο 46χρονος Νίκος Μίχος από τη Λάρισα που ζει 22 χρόνια τώρα στη Φρανκφούρτη, γνωρίζει από πρώτο χέρι ότι η οδηγική συμπεριφορά του πρέπει από κάθε άποψη να είναι υποδειγματική. Διαφορετικά, η δυνατότητά του για εξάσκηση του επαγγέλματός του είναι αμφίβολη. «Εδώ η άδεια δεν μας ανήκει εφ' όρου ζωής, αλλά ισχύει μόνο για πέντε χρόνια. Δύο μήνες πριν από τη λήξη της, πρέπει να κάνουμε αίτηση στον δήμο για την ανανέωσή της εφόσον εξακολουθούμε να πληρούμε τις προβλεπόμενες προϋποθέσεις που είναι, μεταξύ των άλλων, λευκό ποινικό μητρώο και μηδέν βαθμοί στο point system. Και όχι μόνο αυτά. Αν δεν είμαστε εντάξει απέναντι στην Εφορία, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία κ.λπ., μετά το πέρας της πενταετίας χάνουμε την άδεια και τα χρήματα που δώσαμε. Ακόμα και η συμπεριφορά μας απέναντι στους πελάτες είναι κριτήριο για την άδειά μας. Δηλαδή, αν προκύψουν αρνητικές αναφορές τους στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία του δήμου, τότε συντρέχει λόγος αυτή να μην ανανεωθεί», μας λέει.
Στη Γερμανία λειτουργεί μέχρι και ειδικό κλιμάκιο της Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας που εποπτεύει τα ταξί. «Περιπολεί στους δρόμους και σ' όλες τις πιάτσες. Ελέγχει αν τα οχήματά μας είναι καθαρά, αν είμαστε ευπρεπώς ντυμένοι, απαγορεύονται π.χ. αμάνικα, κοντά παντελόνια, σανδάλια.
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, ο οδηγός πληρώνει πρόστιμο, το παράπτωμά του καταγράφεται και στον φάκελό του, γεγονός που συνεκτιμάται αρνητικά όταν έρθει η ώρα επανεξέτασης της άδειάς του».​
Πάντως κι εκεί οι άδειες είναι μετρημένες. Ίσως θα πρέπει να το ψάξουμε στην Αυστραλία το πράγμα:

«Εδώ μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να αποκτήσει άδεια ταξί», λέει ο 45χρονος Γιώργος Τσεχελίδης, αυτοκινητιστής τα τελευταία δεκαπέντε χρόνια στη Μελβούρνη, στην Αυστραλία. «Είμαι στο τιμόνι δεκαπέντε ώρες την ημέρα, για ένα πενθήμερο. Οδηγώ 450 χιλιόμετρα καθημερινά, οπότε και επιβιβάζω γύρω στους είκοσι πελάτες. Στο τέλος της κάθε βάρδιας μου έχω βγάλει περίπου 400 δολάρια (301 ευρώ)», λέει. Μόνο στη Μελβούρνη κυκλοφορούν περίπου 7.000 ταξί, οι 150 πιο πρόσφατες άδειες εκδόθηκαν ένα εξάμηνο πριν από το υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών. Συνολικά 300 ταξί έχουν Ελληνες ιδιοκτήτες.
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4645065​
Αυτό είναι. Βρήκα πού θα πάω...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2011)

Παραιτήθηκε η κυπριακή κυβέρνηση
Παραιτήθηκαν σήμερα όλοι οι υπουργοί της κυβέρνησης στην Κύπρο μετά την σχετική έκκληση του προέδρου Δημήτρη Χριστόφια προκειμένου να σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση εθνικής ενότητας που θα αντιμετωπίσει την τρέχουσα οικονομική κρίση και τις επικρίσεις για το πολύνεκρο δυστύχημα στη ναυτική βάση. [...]​


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

Η γκρίνια γιατί κάποιοι εκεί ψηλά ίσως ζουν ακόμα στην εποχή του αραμπά (ή δεν τα 'χουν βρει στις μίζες):

Από τη στήλη της Όλγας Σελλά στην Καθημερινή:

Η μια εικόνα είναι γνωστή: τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες έχουμε —Έλληνες και τουρίστες— γίνει expert στον συγκοινωνιακό χάρτη της Αθήνας, έχουμε μάθει απ’ έξω κι ανακατωτά τις ώρες των δρομολογίων, έχουμε ανακαλύψει εξαιρετικά βολικές ανταποκρίσεις των Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς. Είναι η άλλη, η θετική, όψη της ταλαιπωρίας που υφίστανται τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες οι κάτοικοι και οι επισκέπτες αυτής της χώρας, όχι με δική τους ευθύνη. 
Υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλες πολλών ειδών ταλαιπωρίες για τις οποίες δεν ευθύνονται ούτε οι απεργίες, ούτε οι συνδικαλιστές, ούτε το κακό κράτος. Μόνο ο κακός μας ο καιρός! Ακούστε μια πραγματική ιστορία: 
Οι τουρίστες της Αθήνας, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων φτάνουν εδώ χωρίς δικό τους όχημα, επιλέγουν να ταξιδέψουν σ’ έναν από τους πραγματικά όμορφους νομούς της Στερεάς Ελλάδας ή της Θεσσαλίας. Με το ΚΤΕΛ φυσικά. Αν μάλιστα θέλουν να φτάσουν τ’ ακρογιάλια των Σποράδων ή της Σκύρου, πάλι μέσω των δρομολογίων του ΚΤΕΛ θα τα προσεγγίσουν. Τα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ για Στερεά Ελλάδα και Θεσσαλία αναχωρούν από τον σταθμό υπεραστικών λεωφορείων που βρίσκεται στην οδό Λιοσίων. Αυτό το μαθαίνει εύκολα ο τουρίστας μας, όπως μαθαίνει εύκολα και το τηλέφωνο του σταθμού. (Το πρώτο πράγμα που ρώτησε να μάθει βέβαια ήταν το site των υπεραστικών λεωφορείων, αλλά γρήγορα κατάλαβε ότι αυτό ήταν μια λάθος ερώτηση!) 
Καλεί λοιπόν το τηλέφωνο που εύκολα έμαθε και ρωτάει αν υπάρχει στο κέντρο της πόλης κάποιο παράρτημα έκδοσης εισιτηρίων. «Όχι, δεν υπάρχει, πρέπει να έρθετε εδώ για να βγάλετε εισιτήριο», ακούγεται η φωνή του ευγενικού υπαλλήλου. Ο τουρίστας ξεχνάει να ρωτήσει με ποια Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς θα φτάσει ώς εκεί τώρα που δεν υπάρχουν ταξί και βασίζεται για να φτάσει τον σκοπό του και τον τόπο των διακοπών του στην καλοσύνη των ξένων... Έπειτα από πολλή περιπλάνηση, και ακόμα περισσότερες ερωτήσεις, φτάνει στον σταθμό υπεραστικών λεωφορείων και εκεί τα πράγματα έχουν μια στοιχειώδη οργάνωση, αυτήν της περασμένης δεκαετίας (ή εικοσαετίας;) μόνο που έχει προστεθεί κλιματισμός στην αίθουσα αναμονής - η αλήθεια είναι ότι μερικά χρόνια πριν υπήρχαν μόνο ανεμιστήρες! Αφού βγάλει το εισιτήριο για τον τόπο προορισμού του, επιστρέφει με τον ίδιο τρόπο στο κέντρο της πόλης, έχοντας γνωρίσει και μιαν άλλη πλευρά της Αθήνας. 
Η ιστορία είναι απολύτως αληθινή και το ερώτημα είναι αυτονόητο: σε μια τουριστική χώρα, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε εδώ και τόσα χρόνια ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούν και το ΚΤΕΛ για τις μετακινήσεις τους; Όπως φαίνεται, κανείς. Ούτε οι ίδιοι οι ιδιοκτήτες των μέσων, ούτε όμως και η κεντρική πολιτεία στο πλαίσιο του σχεδιασμού της τουριστικής πολιτικής. Μία ακόμη γραφική πτυχή αυτής της χώρας!​
Η δική μου σύντομη γλωσσική γκρίνια (για να πάει καλά η μέρα): το _εξπέρ_ γιατί λατινογραμμένο; Άστε που το λατινογραμμένο προφέρεται αγγλικά πλέον: έξπερτ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2011)

Στις οδηγίες χρησεως του ΚΤΕΛ δεν βλέπω κανένα ουσιώδες παράπονο. Μήπως δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2011)

Στα αγγλικά κοίταξες; ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes! 

Χρυσό.


Η Εθνική πόλο γυναικών αποτελεί τη μοναδική ομάδα στην ιστορία του ελληνικού αθλητισμού που έχει κατακτήσει Ολυμπιακό, ευρωπαϊκό και παγκόσμιο μετάλλιο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

Λίγα μελοδραματικά εδώ, με υστερόγραφο:

Υγ: Πριν από λίγες μέρες 10 τόνοι βιβλίων των κεκλεισμένων πια «Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων» πετάχτηκαν στις χωματερές. Ίσως κανείς ποτέ από τους υπεύθυνους να μην είχε φανταστεί μια απλή τους εξομολόγηση. Και το διακαή πόθο να αλλάξουν απλώς χέρια, ράφια, τόπο. Ο έρωτας είναι βουβός κάποιες φορές, αλλά τα μάτια μένουν ανοιχτά όταν η ψυχή δεν γερνά.​
Η είδηση, επίσης με πλούσια δόση συναισθηματισμού:

*Σκοτώνουν τα βιβλία όταν κλείνουν τις εκδόσεις?* [Εντάξει, κάποιοι σκοτώνουν τη στίξη]
Στην πολτοποίηση παρέδωσε πάνω από δέκα τόνους βιβλία από τις εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα τα οποία δεν μπόρεσε να "ρίξει" στην αγορά ο Δημοσιογραφικός Οργανισμός Λαμπράκη. Όπως είναι γνωστό ο ΔΟΛ έκλεισε τα Ελληνικά Γράμματα με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες αφήνοντας στον δρόμο εκατό εργαζόμενους. Με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες αποφάσισε επίσης να ξεμπερδέψει και με τα βιβλία απαξιώνοντας και αδιαφορώντας προκλητικά τόσο για τους συγγραφείς τους όσο και για τους πιθανούς αναγνώστες τους. Ο ΔΟΛ πέρασε με κόκκινη μπογιά καταστροφής και παρέδωσε τα βιβλία αυτές τις ημέρες για πολτοποίηση. Αξιοσημείωτο της αδιαφορίας του αυτής είναι ότι εκατοντάδες βιβλιοθήκες θα μπορούσαν να φιλοξενήσουν αυτά τα βιβλία.​
Άρα τα βιβλία δεν κατέληξαν σε χωματερές. Για πολτοποίηση πήγαν, όπως χιλιάδες βιβλία κάθε χρόνο όταν έχουν εξαντληθεί οι εμπορικές προοπτικές τους. Αυτό προφανώς δεν ισχύει για όλα τα βιβλία των Ελληνικών Γραμμάτων που πολτοποιήθηκαν. Έχει αναλογιστεί όμως κανείς τη γραφειοκρατία που θα απαιτούσε η διάθεση κάποιων τίτλων σε βιβλιοθήκες όταν τρέχουν δικαιώματα, έλεγχοι της εφορίας κ.λπ.;

Μου θυμίζει την πολύ πιο σοβαρή ιστορία με τα τρόφιμα που θάβονταν σε χωματερές...


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2011)

Πριν μερικά χρόνια είπα να αδειάσω τη βιβλιοθήκη μου και ρώτησα στην τοπική βιβλιοθήκη αν ενδιαφέρονταν (ή αν είχαν καμιά άλλη ιδέα) για τα περιοδικά του ΙΕΕΕ. Μου είπαν ότι το αρχείο υπάρχει στο ιντερνετ και πλέον οι βιβλιοθήκες αλλάζουν και δεν ασχολούνται με βιβλία όπως παλιά, οπότε κατάληξαν τα έντυπα στην ανακύκλωση. Με σπαραγμό ψυχής, αλλά κι εγώ έχω όλο το αρχείο σε σιντί. 

Αυτό όμως που θα έπρεπε να απλοποιηθεί στην Ελλάδα και να γενικευτεί είναι η δωρεά σε φιλανθρωπικά σωματεία με σκοπό την λιανική πώληση. Και βιβλίων, και ρούχων που είδαμε παλιότερα κλπλπ. Δεν ξέρω τι διαδικασία υπάρχει σήμερα, αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι πολύπλοκη, ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρίζω στο τάδε φιλανθρωπικό σωματείο το Χ αντικείμενο, μου κόβει απόδειξη παραλαβής, λήγει το ζήτημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2011)

Corfu Beer

Την έμαθα από ρεπορτάζ που έπαιξε μόλις στο δεύτερο γερμανικό κρατικό κανάλι. Προσεχώς, ίσως προωθήσει τα εξαιρετικά (κατά τους Γερμανούς) προϊόντα της στη μακρινή Αθήνα. Κρίμα που, πάντα κατά το ρεπορτάζ, δεν βοηθάνε τράπεζες και γραφειοκρατία.

(Στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ρεπορτάζ της εκπομπής «η Ευρώπη σήμερα» έδειχνε πάλι Ελλάδα: τουρίστες που --σε ελεύθερη απόδοση, μου το διηγήθηκαν, δεν το είδα-- δεν καταλάβαιναν τι έφταιξαν και πού έμπλεξαν και ταξιτζήδες που εξηγούσαν ότι όταν πεινάνε, σιγά μην κάνουν διάκριση για τους τουρίστες.)


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2011)

Reagan vs. Patco - The Strike that Busted Unions (NYT). 30 χρόνια μετά κάνει τον (αρνητικό για τους εργαζομένους γενικότερα σήμερα) απολογισμό εκείνης της σύγκρουσης και ήττας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 8, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Θλίψη...


 
Άλλο ένα κεράκι που έσβησε στο βωμό ενός ονείρου που έχει γυρίσει σε εφιάλτη εδώ και κάμποσες γενιές. Live fast, die young. Ρημαγμένες ζωές, τσαλαπατημένες ψυχές. Το ίδιο σύστημα που σε χειροκροτεί είναι αυτό που σε δικάζει και σε θάβει, και με την ευκαιρία βγάζει και τα τελευταία τυχερά του.

Πόσα πια ονόματα στη μακάβρια λιτανεία; Από Μπράιαν Τζόουνς αρχίζοντας, πρόχειρα παρελαύνουν τα φαντάσματα στη μνήμη: Τζόπλιν, Χέντριξ, Μόρισον, Κηθ Μουν, Σιντ Βίσιους, Ίαν Κέρτις, Κερτ Κομπέιν... (Μερικοί θα έβαζαν στη λίστα και Τζέιμς Ντην και Μέριλυν). Σαν να 'χουν με την τελευταία πνοή τους υπογράψει ότι το ροκ είναι μόνο για μέχρι τα τριάντα.

Forever young. (Αλλά εκείνος που το 'πε σας γέλασε, κοντεύει τα εβδομήντα).

Μαθαίνω --γιατί δεν παρακολουθώ λόγω διακοπών-- πως ειπώθηκαν και γράφτηκαν πολλά για την Έιμι Γουαϊνχάουζ, τα περισσότερα από άσχετους, κι εγώ άργησα, ως συνήθως, να βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε μια σειρά. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, έπεσα σε ένα σημείωμα που λέει πολλά απ' όσα είχα κατά νου να πω (παραμερίζοντας μόνο τα ανούσια περί του δήθεν δυσοίωνου αριθμού 27).

*Το σήμερα, το αύριο, το τώρα*

του Φώτη Απέργη
​«FOLLOW US», «Ακολουθήστε μας»: @forever 27 club. Το σλόγκαν που σε υποδέχεται μπαίνοντας στο www.forever27.co.uk δεν είναι συμπτωματικά διφορούμενο: όλη η λατρευτική φιλολογία, η συνωμοτική αριθμολογία, τα εμμονικά φωτογραφικά κολάζ γύρω από τους τραγουδοποιούς του ροκ που πέθαναν, κυρίως από ναρκωτικά, μόλις στα 27 τους, και που συναντάς σ' αυτό και τα άλλα σχετικά σάιτ, μοιάζουν να εξιδανικεύουν όχι μόνο τα ένδοξα τραγούδια, αλλά και τον άδοξο θάνατό τους.

«Νέοι για πάντα»; «27 για πάντα»; Στην πραγματικότητα, μόνο τα τραγούδια του Χέντριξ, του Μόρισον ή της Τζόπλιν θα έχουν για πάντα την ηλικία της νιότης τους. Και θα παρέμεναν νεανικά, ακόμα κι αν οι δημιουργοί τους είχαν ζήσει για να πάρουν σύνταξη. Όμως τώρα δεν έζησαν τίποτα. Ούτε καν πληροφορήθηκαν πόσο αγαπήθηκαν μετά το θάνατό τους, πόσοι 20άρηδες, που ευτύχησαν να γίνουν 40άρηδες και 50άρηδες, αγκαλιάστηκαν και ερωτεύτηκαν και χόρεψαν με τις σπαρακτικές φωνές ή τα φρενιτιώδη σόλο τους, αλλά και πόσοι βιομήχανοι κέρδισαν περιουσίες χάρη σ' αυτά, γιατί οι ίδιοι μόλις στα 27 τους έχασαν ξαφνικά κάθε όνειρο, κάθε ταλέντο, όλη τη ζωή τους. Κλείστηκαν σ' ένα κουτί κάτω από τη γη, που μετά σκέβρωσε και χάθηκαν μαζί μ' αυτό για πάντα. Στη θλιβερή ομάδα προστέθηκε τώρα και η Έιμι Γουάινχαουζ.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι το παιχνίδι με το θάνατο ζωογονεί συχνά την τέχνη. Ότι το ρίγος πολλών τραγουδιών, η ένταση πολλών ποιημάτων, το πάθος των χρωμάτων στα ζωγραφικά έργα που θαυμάζουμε, αντανακλούν ταραγμένες ψυχές που παλεύουν χορεύοντας με τους δαίμονές τους. Σ' αυτό τον αυτοκαταστροφικό, συχνά, χορό, οφείλουμε εν μέρει και την έξαρση, τη μοναδικότητά τους. Όμως, δεν είναι αυτός ο μόνος δρόμος, ούτε και ο ζηλευτός. Υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι που επιζούν. Ομότεχνοι και θαυμαστές που μεγαλώνουν, ωριμάζουν, γνωρίζουν καλύτερα τον κόσμο και τον εαυτό τους, δοκιμάζονται σε νέες ήττες και γιορτάζουν νέες νίκες. Αποδεικνύοντας πως, όπως κάθε τέχνη, έτσι και το ροκ, η πρώτη καλλιτεχνική έκφραση των νέων, μπορεί να ανανεώνεται, διατηρώντας συχνά τη ματιά της αμφισβήτησης, έστω μεσ' από τις ρυτίδες του συμβιβασμού. Είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις τον Έρικ Κλάπτον να παίζει φορώντας ανενδοίαστα τα μυωπικά γυαλιά του. Τον Ντίλαν να τραγουδά σαν αυστηρός παππούς. Και την κόρη σου να μαθαίνει τον Βαν Μόρισον, διαβάζοντας ότι είναι από τους αγαπημένους καλλιτέχνες ενός ειδώλου της γενιάς της, σαν την Κρίστεν Στιούαρτ.

Ένας φίλος, λίγο μετά τα 50 του, εξακολουθεί να αγοράζει ανελλιπώς κάθε καινούριο δίσκο των τραγουδοποιών που είχε αγαπήσει νέος και δεν τον διέψευσαν ποτέ. Όταν τον ρώτησα, μου είπε απλά πως νιώθει ότι τους το οφείλει. Ότι είναι για κείνον μια ηθική υποχρέωση απέναντι σε μακρινούς αγαπημένους, που διαμόρφωσαν τα νιάτα του και τον συντροφεύουν και στην ωριμότητά του. Συμμερίζομαι αυτή τη θέρμη, όπως όταν μπαίνω σε σπίτι που έχει πολλούς δίσκους και βιβλία. Τεκμήρια μιας σχέσης με την τέχνη που, αντί να σε κάψει μονομιάς, σε ζεσταίνει για πολύ καιρό ως δέκτη, όπως ζεσταίνει τους πομπούς της.

«Ι hope Ι die before I get old», «Ελπίζω να πεθάνω πριν γεράσω», τραγουδούσαν το 1965 με την ένταση των εικοσάρηδων οι Χου, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο Πιτ Τάουνσεντ, που είναι πια παχύς, φαλακρός και βαριακούει εδώ και χρόνια, νιώθει στα 66 του πολύ ανακουφισμένος που η νεανική ελπίδα του δεν εκπληρώθηκε. 
​
Ε, ναι λοιπόν, υπάρχει ροκ και στα πενήντα. Φτάνει να κρατιέται κανείς αυθεντικός και να σέβεται το παρελθόν του. (Που δεν νομίζω ότι κάνει ο Ντίλαν, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα). Όχι μόνο Βαν Μόρισον αλλά και Νηλ Γιανγκ, και άλλοι αρκετοί.

Και για να μην τα λέω εγώ, ακούστε πώς περνάει την κρίση των πενήντα χρόνων του ο ποιητής Ρόμπερτ Κρώφορντ: με μιαν επίκληση στη Μούσα, όπως ταιριάζει στους αληθινούς ποιητές...
*
50
*
​Be my Harley, my girly, paunchess roadie
So I can launch my fifty-something boy band;

I need you as midlife midwife, ministering angel,
To birth my crisis, O She, O Isis, come

O Rolling Stone, O Mick-chick, O stone-age Rachel
George Eliot-brained, late-teen Emmanuelle

Let me embrace you, let me hide my light
Under your bushel, come, O come.

Now to my achy-breaky heart, the one
Still unattacked, unmurmuring, forever young.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2011)

Μετακινήθηκαν κάποια μηνύματα στο πολιτικό φόρουμ:

Τώρα και στην Αγγλία (διόλου εφήμερα...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Τι κοινό έχουν έξι μεγαλογιατροί, ένας αστρολόγος, ένας κομμωτής, μια τεχνική εταιρεία, ένα σούπερ μάρκετ και ένα τουριστικό γραφείο; Πιάστηκαν όλοι τους στα δίχτυα του ΣΔΟΕ, με συνολικές καταθέσεις άνω των 70 εκατ. ευρώ τις οποίες δεν μπορούσαν να δικαιολογήσουν με βάση τα εισοδήματα που είχαν δηλώσει στην Εφορία. Κάποιοι από αυτούς μάλιστα δεν είχαν εμφανίσει ούτε ένα ευρώ στη φορολογική τους δήλωση!
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4649947

Τριακόσιοι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου πιάστηκαν στα δίχτυα του ΣΔΟΕ με αδήλωτα εισοδήματα 1,8 δισ. ευρώ, όπως μετέδωσε ο τηλεοπτικός σταθμός Mega. Πρόκειται για εισοδήματα τα οποία προήλθαν από συμμετοχές σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα τη διετία 2009-2010 και δεν δηλώθηκαν στην Εφορία.
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4649948​
Και καλά οι υπόλοιποι — ο έρμος ο αστρολόγος δεν έβλεπε πόσο ανάδρομος ήταν ο Ερμής;


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

Απορία (προφανώς χαζή): οι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου ΠΩΣ κατάφεραν να κρύψουν τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα, αφού δημόσιο χρημα είναι τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Μα δεν τα έκρυψαν. Απλώς δεν τα δήλωσαν. Είχε γίνει διασταύρωση; Εδώ πληρώνουμε συντάξεις σε νεκρούς, αναπηρίας σε αρτιμελέστατους, κερατιάτικα ατελείωτα. Το παρακάτω είναι σημερινό και δεν μπόρεσα να το τεκμηριώσω. Γράφει ο Θεοδωράκης στο protagon.gr: 

«Δυο χιλιάδες παπάδες αγνοούνται». Μην ταράζεστε, δεν απήχθησαν (δεν θα άφηνε η Μεγαλόχαρη). Απλώς τα υπουργεία ανακάλυψαν ότι ενώ πληρώνουν 10.368 ιερωμένους, στις θέσεις τους βρίσκονται 8.300. Οι υπόλοιποι 2.086 (sic) πληρώνονται αλλά αγνοούνται! Θαύμα. Αν και θαύμα για τα (νεο)ελληνικά δεδομένα θα ήταν το αντίστροφο. Να ήταν στη θέση τους και μην τους πληρώναμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2011)

Δεν τα έκρυψαν, απλώς "ξέχασαν" να τα αναφέρουν στη φορολογική τους δήλωση, μια και ήξεραν ότι εδώ και δεκάδες χρόνια δεν τιμωρείται κανένας "ξεχασιάρης" στην Ελλάδα. Και τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα μπορεί να είναι δημόσιο χρήμα, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα αναγράφονται στη βεβαίωση για τις ετήσιες αποδοχές που δίνει το πανεπιστήμιο στον καθηγητή. Ίσως σε κάποιο άλλο, χωριστό έγγραφο. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσε να τα κρύψει από την εφορία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2011)

Δε νομίζω ότι η Εφορία ελέγχει με βάση τα αρχεία άλλων δημόσιων υπηρεσιών. Θέλω να πω, αν κάποιος παίρνει Χ χρήματα από ένα κονδύλι για έρευνα, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να τον αναγκάσει κανείς να τα δηλώσει, υπάρχει;

Edit: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

Δεν δηλώνω δηλαδή δεν σημαίνει κρύβω, ε; 

Για τους παπάδες μέχρι να δω κι άλλες αποδείξεις, επιφύλαξη. 

Δεν ξέρω πώς πληρώνονται για τα ερευνητικά, αλλά τι στο καλό, για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται να δείχνεις συνέχεια ταυτότητα και να διασταυρώνονται οι πληροφορίες σου. Μόνο για τα χρηματικά δε γίνεται έλεγχος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μόνο για τα χρηματικά δε γίνεται έλεγχος;


Ε, και γι' αυτά, όταν γίνεται έλεγχος, συχνά τα αποτελέσματά του μεταφέρονται σε άλλους κρυφούς λογαριασμούς.


----------



## rogne (Aug 16, 2011)

Ολίγα και για την "επίσημη φοροδιαφυγή"...


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Αλλά και ο Μπάφετ τα λέει έξω από τα δόντια:

Writing in the New York Times on Monday, Buffett argued that the richest members of US society are indulged with an unfairly generous tax regime and are not making a fair contribution to repairing the country's finances.

"While the poor and middle class fight for us in Afghanistan, and while most Americans struggle to make ends meet, we mega-rich continue to get our extraordinary tax breaks," wrote Buffett, whose personal fortune was estimated at $50bn (£30bn) by Forbes this year, making him the third richest person in the world behind Carlos Slim and Bill Gates.

"These and other blessings are showered upon us by legislators in Washington who feel compelled to protect us, much as if we were spotted owls or some other endangered species. It's nice to have friends in high places," the 80-year old investor added.

Buffett, known as the Sage of Omaha, built his fortune on a no-frills investment strategy and was a fierce critic of the exotic financial investments that brought the banking system to its knees in 2008, dubbing them instruments of financial mass destruction.

A long-time critic of the US tax system, he has calculated that he handed over 17.4% of his income as tax last year – a lower proportion than any of the 20 other people who work in his office.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/aug/15/warren-buffett-higher-taxes-super-rich
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/15/opinion/stop-coddling-the-super-rich.html​


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

Αυτό που δεν βάζει στο λογαριασμό ο Μπουφές είναι ότι υπάρχει ο φόβος ότι άμα φορολογήσεις τους πλούσιους θα φύγουν και θα αφήσουν πίσω στρατιές άνεργους. Φόβος που έχει βεβαίως μια μεγάλη δόση αλήθειας τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν χώρες σαν την Ελβετία ή το Μονακό πρόθυμες να τους φιλοξενήσουν και χώρες σαν την Κίνα για να μεταφέρουν την παραγωγή τους. Είναι αδύνατο να επιβάλλεις διεθνώς τα ίδια πρότυπα. Βεβαίως ορισμένες χώρες αγγίζουν τη γελοιότητα. Είχαν πει π.χ. παλιότερα ότι ο αριθμός των μονίμων κατοίκων εξωτερικού (για φορολογικούς λόγους) που εργάζονται _με πλήρη απασχόληση_ σε επιχειρήσεις στο Λονδίνο ήταν πάνω από δέκα χιλιάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς πληρώνονται για τα ερευνητικά, αλλά τι στο καλό, για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται να δείχνεις συνέχεια ταυτότητα και να διασταυρώνονται οι πληροφορίες σου. Μόνο για τα χρηματικά δε γίνεται έλεγχος;


Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει διασταύρωση μεταξύ υπηρεσιών. Π.χ. αν είσαι ασφαλισμένος σε 2 ασφαλιστικά ταμεία και θέλεις να πάρεις απαλλαγή από το ένα, πρέπει κάθε χρόνο να καταθέτεις ένα σκασμό δικαιολογητικά. Οι ίδιοι δεν παίρνουν τον πισινό τους να πάρουν ένα τηλέφωνο η μια υπηρεσία την άλλη για διασταύρωση. Όπως και στις εφορίες: αν δουλεύεις με απόδειξη δαπάνης, μπορεί ο εργοδότης σου να καταθέτει κανονικά την παρακράτηση κτλ, και εσύ να μην συμπεριλάβεις ποτέ το εισόδημα στη δήλωσή σου - κάτι που κάνουν π.χ. ορισμένοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι όταν δεν επιτρέπεται από την υπηρεσία τους να ασκήσουν παράλληλα και άλλη δραστηριότητα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Ο Μπάφετ το βλέπει πατριωτικά, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά επειδή δεν το βλέπουν όλοι πατριωτικά (ευφημισμός), το ύψος της φορολογίας των πλουσίων, οι φορολογικοί παράδεισοι, η δυνατότητα ίδρυσης offshore, η φορολόγηση των χρηματιστηριακών κινήσεων, είναι όλα ζήτημα διακυβερνητικών συμφωνιών. Ας κάτσουν να τα βρούνε, πριν αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν να βρουν τα απομεινάρια του καπιταλισμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2011)

Στο ένα του Μπάφετ που διάβασα, πάντως, (στους ΝΥΤ), αναφέρεται και στο περίφημο θέμα της αποχώρησης κεφαλαίων λόγω αύξησης φόρων (hint: δεν το θεωρεί σοβαρό επιχείρημα).


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

Κοίταξα κι αυτό εδώ, από τη ΝΥΤ που έστειλε ο νίκελ πιο πάνω:
[video]http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011/08/03/business/100000000981495/for-high-end-goods-a-recovery.html?WT.mc_id=VI-D-I-NYT-MOD-MOD-M214-ROS-0811-HDR&WT.mc_ev=click[/video]

Μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ ελαφρύ το λιανικό εμπόριο, αλλά μας λέει πολλά. Σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο που ανέφερα ότι είδα στην Ιντιπεντεντ σχετικά με το ότι τα μαγαζιά του μεσαίου πορτοφολιού στρέφονται τώρα προς τα ανώτερα εισοδήματα, ανεβάζοντας τιμές και ποιότητα, μερικές σκέψεις:
Η "ευημερία" μας πριν είχε στηριχτεί στο ότι ο μικρομεσαίος μπορούσε επιτέλους να αποκτήσει ακριβώς τα ίδια προϊόντα με τον λεφτά αλλά σε φτηνότερη εκδοχή. Τηλεόραση 40" ο λεφτάς σε κάθε δωμάτιο; Τηλεόραση 40" σε κάθε δωμάτιο κι ο μικρομεσαίος. Του ενός ήταν Β&Ο, του αλλουνού Μέκαψες, αλλά κι οι δυο δούλευαν το ίδιο. Η κατανάλωση στηρίχτηκε σε αυτό ακριβώς και πολλές επιχειρήσεις πολυτελών ειδών έγιναν επίτηδες πιο λαϊκές (με ανάλογη μείωση της ποιότητάς) για να εκμεταλλευτούν το μεσαίο πορτοφόλι, ενώ οι παραγωγοί απομιμήσεων όλο και βελτίωναν τα κέρδη τους. 
Τώρα που οι επιχειρήσεις αυτές εγκαταλείπουν σιγά σιγά τον μικρομεσαίο που περνάει κρίση, πως θα εξελιχτεί το λιανικό εμπόριο; Θα επιστρέψουμε στην εποχή της χειροτεχνίας; Θα απαιτούμε να μπορούν να επιδιορθωθούν τα πάντα;
Όμως πολλά προϊόντα φτιάχνονται για να μην επιδιορθώνονται ή για να επιδιορθώνονται με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. 
Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει η προσαρμογή της αγοράς στις ανάγκες των πολλών, αλλά πότε; Και τι θα γίνει στα ενδιάμεσα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Άμα βρούμε τι θα πουλάει η Ευρώπη στην Ανατολή για να έχει αγοραστική δύναμη ο μικρομεσαίος της Ευρώπης και να αγοράζει τα προϊόντα που θα φτιάχνονται φτηνά (αλλά όλο και λιγότερο φτηνά) στην Ανατολή, ώστε να υπάρχει μια win-win ισορροπία αντί για μια lose-lose ακροβασία στο χείλος του γκρεμού... πες μου, να ξυπνήσω από τον εφιάλτη. Να πουλάει όλη η Ευρώπη, όχι μόνο η Γερμανία και η Μερσεντές.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εδώ πληρώνουμε συντάξεις σε νεκρούς, αναπηρίας σε αρτιμελέστατους, κερατιάτικα ατελείωτα.



Αυτό πάλι με τις συντάξεις νεκρών, δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου στη σημερινή εποχή, που τα πάντα είναι, υποτίθεται, μηχανογραφημένα! Δηλαδή, πόσο δύσκολο είναι το ληξιαρχείο να ενημερώνει αυτόματα όχι μόνο τον ασφαλιστικό φορέα αλλά και το δημοτολόγιο, την εφορία, τους εκλογικούς καταλόγους, το ...ταχυδρομείο (πολύ μακριά το πήγα!) κ.λπ. όταν κάποιος πεθάνει; Γιατί πρέπει να αφήνεται αυτή η ευθύνη στους συγγενείς; Αν δεν έχει δηλαδή, τι γίνεται;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Κοίταξα κι αυτό εδώ, από τη ΝΥΤ που έστειλε ο νίκελ πιο πάνω:
> [video]http://video.nytimes.com/video/2011/08/03/business/100000000981495/for-high-end-goods-a-recovery.html?WT.mc_id=VI-D-I-NYT-MOD-MOD-M214-ROS-0811-HDR&WT.mc_ev=click[/video]
> 
> Μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ ελαφρύ το λιανικό εμπόριο, αλλά μας λέει πολλά. Σε συνδυασμό με το άρθρο που ανέφερα ότι είδα στην Ιντιπεντεντ σχετικά με το ότι τα μαγαζιά του μεσαίου πορτοφολιού στρέφονται τώρα προς τα ανώτερα εισοδήματα, ανεβάζοντας τιμές και ποιότητα, μερικές σκέψεις:
> ...


 
Οι τηλεοράσεις που έχουν οι περισσότεροι Δυτικοί, ανεξαρτήτως εισοδήματος, στο σπίτι τους είναι γνωστών εταιρειών, όπως η Toshiba. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι με χαμηλότερα εισοδήματα αγόραζαν προϊόντα χαμηλής ποιότητας, αλλά ότι αγόραζαν με πίστωση, τιγκάροντας τις πιστωτικές τους κάρτες και παίρνοντας διαφόρων ειδών δάνεια. Και αυτό, το έκαναν όλοι, είτε ήταν οικοδόμοι, είτε ήταν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, είτε μεγαλογιατροί. Το όνειρο της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας των Δυτικών ήταν μια ζωή στα πλαίσια των περιοδικών λαϊφτάιλ, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ειδάλλως, δεν εξηγείται το γιατί μέχρι και σε περιοχές που θεωρούνται λαϊκές, όπως το Μπουρνάζι και το Πέραμα βλέπεις ανθρώπους με φτιαγμένα αυτοκίνητα και πανάκριβους υπολογιστές, αλλά και φιρμάτα ρούχα. 

Κατά συνέπεια, στείλαμε όλη μας την παραγωγή στην Ανατολή, για να μπορούμε να καταναλώνουμε περισσότερο (γιατί φυσικά όποιος βάζει ζάντα αλουμινίου με 2.000€ του χρόνου θα θέλει τις πιο μουράτες, και όποιος αγοράζει γυαλιά ηλίου με 400€ ευρώ του χρόνου θα θέλει τα πιο μοντέρνα κ.ο.κ.), και ως εκ τούτου όχι μόνο δεν παράγουμε πια αλλά, έχοντας μπει για τα καλά στη νοοτροπία του «καταναλώστε αβέρτα», δεν μπαίνουμε και στη διαδικασία να επιδιορθώσουμε τα παλιά ή να τα κρατήσουμε για περισσότερο χρόνο - γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη πράγματα που διορθώνονται.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το θέμα δεν είναι να αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε περισσότερα για τα πουλάμε στους Κινέζους, αλλά να καταναλώνουμε λιγότερα, και να στραφούμε στην τοπική παραγωγή όπου μπορούμε, ώστε να γίνουμε πιο ανεξάρτητοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2011)

Η πιο κωμικοτραγική υπόθεση είναι ο αστρολόγος με τα 4 εκατομμύρια στην τράπεζα. Κάποιες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι (κυρίως γυναίκες, δυστυχώς) τον χρύσωναν για να τους λέει το μέλλον τους, αλλά το δικό του μέλλον δεν το προέβλεψε ο φωστήρας! Πείτε μου τώρα, δεν πρέπει να ανακοινωθεί και το όνομά του για να χάσει και όλη την πελατεία του;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Πείτε μου τώρα, δεν πρέπει να ανακοινωθεί και το όνομά του για να χάσει και όλη την πελατεία του;


Εναλλακτικά, στο ράδιο-αρβύλα μπορούμε να «αποκαλύψουμε» τα ονόματα όλων των αστρολόγων, για να χάσουν όλοι την πελατεία τους. Αν και θα προτιμούσα να έχουν πρώτα ένα τετ-α-τετ με την εφορία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι οι διαφορές μας ξεκινάνε από το ότι για όσους ζείτε Ελλάδα ο μέσος πολίτης είναι ο Α, Έλληνας δημόσιος υπάλληλος, κάτοικος λαϊκής συνοικίας που αγόραζε σινιέ γυαλιά ηλίου με την πιστωτική και τώρα έχει χτυπηθεί από τις περικοπές. 

Ενώ για μένα είναι ο Β, Ευρωπαίος ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος, κάτοικος μεσοαστικής συνοικίας, που έκανε καλούτσικο κουμάντο (ξόδευε όμως και δεν έχει απόθεμα), δεν έχει δει καμία διαφορά στο εισόδημά του αλλά ζει με το φόβο της ύφεσης και του πληθωρισμού και έχει σταματήσει τα περιττά έξοδα, αλλά όχι και όλη την κατανάλωση.

Ο Β ήταν ο πελάτης που στήριζε την αγορά. Τώρα του γυρνάνε την πλάτη οι καταστηματάρχες, γιατί φλερτάρουν με τα πιο μεγάλα εισοδήματα. Πώς θα αισθανθεί όταν θα πάει να πάρει παπούτσια στο μαγαζί που ψώνιζε τόσα χρόνια και θα διαπιστώσει ότι είναι πλέον απρόσιτα; Μπορεί η ερώτηση να φαίνεται ελαφριά αλλά δεν είναι γιατί ο Β δεν είναι μοναδικός, θα είναι πολλοί οι όμοιοί του. Κι η απάντηση δεν είναι "θα βγάλει την πιστωτική κάρτα", γιατί είπαμε, φοβάται. 



> Οι τηλεοράσεις που έχουν οι περισσότεροι Δυτικοί, ανεξαρτήτως εισοδήματος, στο σπίτι τους είναι γνωστών εταιρειών, όπως η Toshiba.



Η οποία Τοσίμπα έκανε αυτό που είπα: στηρίχτηκε στην παλιά καλή της φήμη για να πουλήσει προϊόντα μιας χρήσεως με καλό κέρδος. Το ίδιο έκαναν κι άλλοι πολλοί. Το πιο ξεκάθαρο παράδειγμα όμως είναι ο χώρος των ειδών πολυτελείας, οι μεγάλοι και παλιοί οίκοι που έγιναν διεθνείς αλυσίδες και άνοιξαν σε κάθε χωριό. Με λίγη βοήθεια από την Κίνα και με άλλη τόση από τη διαφήμιση, αυτοί που κάποτε ήταν εντελώς απρόσιτοι, ακόμα και με πίστωση, έγιναν πιο προσιτοί, θυσιάζοντας λίγη από την αποκλειστικότητά τους και λίγη από την ποιότητά τους. Αυτά παρεμπιπτόντως δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου, υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία και σχετικές δηλώσεις είχε κάνει ή ο Πινό της PPR ή ο Αρνό της LVMH, δε θυμάμαι ποιός από τους δύο, κι οι δύο πάντως εκλαΐκευσαν την πολυτέλεια με τις επιχειρήσεις τους. Και φυσικά μέχρι κι οι απομιμήσεις αυτών βελτιώθηκαν (σκέφτομαι τώρα την Ιντιτέξ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σημειώνεται ότι ο κ. Κόκκορης, εγκατέστησε την Παρασκευή νεκροταφείο, σε αναδασωτέα δασική έκταση, που βρίσκεται στην Α’ Ζώνη Προστασίας του Υμηττού, ενώ ο μητροπολίτης Γλυφάδας, Παύλος, μετέφερε στο σημείο προκατασκευασμένη εκκλησία.​


 
*Βρέθηκε ο χώρος για την κατασκευή του πρώτου αποτεφρωτηρίου νεκρών στη Θεσσαλονίκη*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231124305

Αττική, ακούς; Ή θέλουμε να δημιουργηθεί αποτεφρωτικός τουρισμός προς τη Θεσσαλονίκη; (Προς το παρόν, βολευόμαστε με Βουλγαρία!)


----------



## Costas (Aug 18, 2011)

rogne said:


> Ολίγα και για την "επίσημη φοροδιαφυγή"...


 
Διάβασα το άρθρο αλλά, εκτός από τις γενικότητες (πώς να διαφωνήσεις μ' αυτές, π.χ. τα περί του άδικου χαρακτήρα της έμμεσης φορολογίας), βρίσκω ότι απλώς αραδιάζει-τσουβαλιάζει όλες τις φοροαπαλλαγές που υπάρχουν, χωρίς να κάνει τον παραμικρό διανοητικό κόπο να ξεχωρίσει την ήρα απ' το στάρι. Ελάχιστο δείγμα:

Εντελώς συμβολικά φορολογούνται όσοι κάνουν περιουσίες με ειδικού τύπου καταθέσεις στις τράπεζες. Ετσι με συντελεστή μόλις 10% φορολογούνται οι τόκοι των καταθέσεων, οι τόκοι από ομόλογα, τα κέρδη από πράξεις repos, οι τόκοι από καταθέσεις στο εξωτερικό.

Σημασία έχει, μου φαίνεται, αν τα ποσά που έχω καταθέσει στην τράπεζα προέρχονται από εισοδήματα που έχουν ήδη φορολογηθεί ή όχι. Αν έχουν φορολογηθεί, το ότι στη συνέχεια φορολογείται με 10% ο τόκος που αποδίδουν --με επιτόκια μάλιστα γελοία--, γιατί ο αρθρογράφος κ. Κακουλίδης το θεωρεί 'εντελώς συμβολικό';

Ενοχλείται επίσης που η Ορχήστρα των Χρωμάτων, π.χ., απαλλάσσεται από το φόρο. Γι' αυτό λέω φύρδην-μίγδην, οι εφοπλιστές με τους βιολιτζήδες. Μόνο τη μη ονομαστικοποίηση των εισφορών στα κόμματα ξέχασε να βάλει στο τσουβάλι ο κ. Κακουλίδης (είναι βλέπεις όλοι _εξ ορισμού_ από λαϊκές οικογένειες και θα διωχθούν από τους εργοδότες τους). Εκεί δεν βλέπει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Αν λέω βλακείες συγχωρέστε με, δεν είμαι φοροτεχνικός.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2011)

Κι εγώ το διάβασα τις προάλλες. Εν γένει, όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, το φορολογικό σύστημα έχει πολλές αδικίες, και θα έπρεπε να αναμορφωθεί. Σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο ωστόσο, έχω διάφορες απορίες. Ενδεικτικά, λέει ότι _πλήρη απαλλαγή από την υποχρέωση να πληρώνουν φόρο εισοδήματος έχουν_:
Οι πλοιοκτήτες ή εταιρείες που αποκομίζουν κέρδη από την εκμετάλλευση πλοίων.​Ο Κώδικας Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος όμως γράφει:
ζ) Τα κέρδη από την εκμετάλλευση πλοίων υπό ελληνική σημαία, που αποκτώνται από ημεδαπές ανώνυμες εταιρίες, συνεταιρισμούς ή ενώσεις συνεταιρισμών, *τα οποία υπόκεινται στον ειδικό φόρο για τα πλοία*, όπως αυτός ισχύει κάθε φορά. Αν δικαιούχος των ως άνω κερδών είναι ημεδαπή ανώνυμη εταιρία ή εταιρία περιορισμένης ευθύνης ή συνεταιρισμός, σε περίπτωση διανομής τους με οποιαδήποτε μορφή, τα κέρδη αυτά δεν υπόκεινται σε φόρο εισοδήματος, μη εφαρμοζόμενων των διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 106 του παρόντος.​Δηλαδή, όπως το καταλαβαίνω, τα πλοία πληρώνουν ειδικό φόρο για τα πλοία, όχι; Θέλω να πω, αν όντως πληρώνουν ειδικό φόρο, τότε δεν φοροδιαφεύγουν, όπως λέει το άρθρο, ή κάτι δεν κατάλαβα;

Γράφει επίσης και άλλα, όπως:


Οι ξένες τεχνικές επιχειρήσεις που έχουν κέρδη στη χώρα.
Εγώ ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν συμβάσεις για την αποφυγή της διπλής φορολογίας, που είναι διμερείς. Έτσι, μπορεί μια εταιρεία να έχει κέρδη στο εξωτερικό, και να φορολογείται για τα κέρδη αυτά στο εξωτερικό. Θα έπρεπε να φορολογείται και στην Ελλάδα; Επίσης, κάτι ακόμα που δεν καταλαβαίνω, από μερικά παραδείγματα όπως το παρακάτω:
Οσες εταιρείες ή μεγαλοεισοδηματίες αποκομίζουν κέρδη από την πώληση μετοχών εισηγμένων στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών.​
Οι μικροεισοδηματίες φορολογούνται;!; Αν ναι, τότε αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά άδικο.
Λέει επίσης:
Ασφάλιστρα για την ομαδική ασφάλιση ζωής των εργαζομένων, μια φάμπρικα που έχει ανοίξει τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες στα πλαίσια των αμοιβαία επωφελών σχέσεων βιομηχάνων - ασφαλιστικών εταιρειών, που και οι δύο, με τα προγράμματα αυτά, κερδίζουν σε βάρος τόσο των εργαζομένων, όσο και των δημόσιων εσόδων.​Κατ' αρχάς, τα ασφάλιστρα ζωής, είτε απευθύνονται στον ΟΑΕΕ είτε προς ιδιωτικές εταιρείες, εκπίπτουν για όλους, όχι μόνο για τις εταιρείες (αν και από ό,τι βλέπω σε άρθρα όπως αυτό, μπορεί σύντομα να μην εκπίπτουν για κανέναν).

Δεύτερον, εγώ έχω μια φίλη που δουλεύει σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία η οποία την ασφαλίζει. Η φίλη μου αυτή έχει κάνει ως τώρα επεμβάσεις αξίας πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ, και πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικούς γιατρούς της επιλογής της *δωρεάν*. Νομίζω ότι από τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, δεν προκύπτει κέρδος εις βάρος του εργαζομένου. Το ότι πρέπει να αναμορφωθεί το σύστημα υγείας, πρέπει, ώστε να μην αναγκάζεται κανείς να καταφεύγει σε ιδιώτες γιατρούς - έτερον εκάτερον, όμως.
Τα «δώρα» που δίνουν στους πολίτες οι εταιρείες ανακύκλωσης για να εξασφαλίσουν το δωρεάν διαχωρισμό των σκουπιδιών που γίνεται στους μπλε κάδους.​Αυτό πάλι δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Θέλω να πω, κι εγώ ανακυκλώνω, δώρο δεν μου έχουν κάνει ποτέ όμως. Μήπως εννοεί αυτές τις πλαστικές τσάντες της ανακύκλωσης;

Διαφωνώ πάντως με το παράπονο του συντάκτη ότι δεν φορολογούνται οι ΜΚΟ. Αν κάποιος ΜΚΟ είναι βιτρίνα και χρησιμοποιείται απλώς για φοροαπαλλαγές, θα έπρεπε να ρίχνεται στο πυρ το εξώτερον. Αλλά να φορολογούμε, π.χ., τη Διεθνή Αμνηστεία, ή το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 18, 2011)

Παλάβρα, μέχρι να μάθουμε τι και πόσος είναι αυτός ο ειδικός φόρος πλοίων (έψαξα πρόχειρα αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι) εκείνο που μένει είναι ότι: 


> Αν δικαιούχος των ως άνω κερδών είναι ημεδαπή ανώνυμη εταιρία ή εταιρία περιορισμένης ευθύνης ή συνεταιρισμός, σε περίπτωση διανομής τους με οποιαδήποτε μορφή, *τα κέρδη αυτά δεν υπόκεινται σε φόρο εισοδήματος,* μη εφαρμοζόμενων των διατάξεων της παρ. 2 του άρθρου 106 του παρόντος.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 18, 2011)

Δεν διαφωνώ, ωστόσο αν πληρώνουν φόρο, ο τίτλος του άρθρου που μιλάει για επίσημη φοροδιαφυγή δεν είναι σωστός.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2011)

Οποιοσδήποτε ισχυρισμός ότι οι φοροαπαλλαγές συνιστούν φοροδιαφυγή είναι λανθασμένος, δεν στέκει λογικά (εξ ορισμού). Μπορεί κανείς να διαμαρτυρηθεί όσο θέλει και να πιέσει όσο θέλει για δικαιότερη (όπως την εννοεί ο καθένας, φυσικά) κατανομή των όποιων θεσμοθετημένων φοροαπαλλαγών, αλλά άλλο φοροδιαφυγή, άλλο φοροαποφυγή κι άλλο φοροαπαλλαγή.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2011)

Ε, ναι, γι αυτό τη λέει στο άρθρο "επίσημη φοροδιαφυγή", υποθέτω. Σε αντιδιαστολή με την παράνομη, κανονική φοροδιαφυγή.


----------



## Costas (Aug 19, 2011)

Ωραίος ο πατήρ Φιλόθεος Φάρος! Τον γνώριζα κατ' όνομα, αλλά δεν ήξερα πως είναι τέτοιο φρούτο (παλιό αλλά καλό).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2011)

*Il Volo*

Τους ξέρατε αυτούς; Αν όχι, αξίζει να τους δείτε.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 28, 2011)

Το σημερινό Google doodle είναι αφιερωμένο στον Γκαίτε (28 Αυγούστου 1749 - 22 Μαρτίου 1832).


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2011)

Επειδή εγώ ήμουνα αλλού όταν μιλάγατε για πλοία, Παλάβρα, μία φράση από το κείμενό σου:


> Τα κέρδη από την εκμετάλλευση πλοίων υπό ελληνική σημαία


Ρώτησα ανθρωπο που ασχολείται με τη ναυτιλία για το ζήτημα του ειδικού φόρου και η απάντηση ήταν λίγο φλου οπότε δεν διαφωτίστηκα. Γενικά όμως είναι γνωστό ότι το ναυτιλιακό εισόδημα δεν φορολογείται. Αυτα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Μια μάλλον ανούσια υποσημείωση στην πολύ σοβαρή συζήτηση για τα πανεπιστήμια είναι η αποκάλυψη ότι ο Τσόμσκι δεν είχε πάρει χαμπάρι για την υπογραφή του στη διεθνή έκκληση πανεπιστημιακών κατά της μεταρρύθμισης των ΑΕΙ. Βέβαια, ακόμα και αν είχαν ενημερωθεί σωστά (σιγά μην κατάλαβαν τα προβλήματα των ΑΕΙ από τρεις προτάσεις) και ο Τσόμσκι και οι υπόλοιποι ξένοι για την όλη υπόθεση και είχαν υπογράψει, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ζητήθηκε η υποστήριξή τους.
Η έκκληση 
Η είδηση στα Νέα
Η επιστολή στην Καθημερινή


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Από κείμενο του Τάκη Μίχα στο protagon.gr πληροφορήθηκα και στη συνέχεια βρήκα την έρευνα σύμφωνα με την οποία η Ελλάδα μαζί με τις ΗΠΑ και την Τουρκία είναι οι τρεις χώρες μεταξύ των αναπτυγμένων χωρών που εμφανίζουν τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά πληθυσμού που δεν πιστεύουν στη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. 
Το άρθρο του Economist είναι από το 2009 (εδώ), αλλά η έρευνα ανήκει στο New Scientist (2006, εδώ).
Να επισημανθεί ότι είναι ένας ακόμα πάτος που διεκδικούμε επάξια, αλλά δεν έχουμε το χάλι ούτε της Τουρκίας ούτε των ΗΠΑ. Αυτoί που απάντησαν θετικά στο ερώτημα «Human beings, as we know them, developed from earlier species of animals: true or false?» είναι πάνω από 50% στην Ελλάδα.









*ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω ότι το προπέρσινο άρθρο του Economist είναι η καλύτερη συνοπτική παρουσίαση της εξέλιξης των θεωριών για την εξέλιξη των ειδών που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ.*


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2011)

Προβολή των Καλάς ως προορισμού εναλλακτικού τουρισμού, με τίτλο: Kalasha: happiest people in Pakistan? (cnngo)


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Δεκάδες υποψήφιοι, ανάμεσα τους και αριστούχοι, έμειναν φέτος εκτός ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, καθώς δεν οριστικοποίησαν τα μηχανογραφικά δελτία τους. Όπως αναφέρει Το Βήμα, αυτό συνέβη γιατί η φετινή διαδικασία με τα ηλεκτρονικά μηχανογραφικά μπέρδεψε πολλούς υποψηφίους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ακολουθήσουν τελικά όλα τα βήματα που χρειάζονταν για την οριστική κατάθεση του μηχανογραφικού τους.

Χαρακτηριστική είναι η περίπτωση υποψηφίου από το 2ο Λύκειο Λαμίας (τα στοιχεία του για ευνόητους λόγους δεν αναφέρονται), ο οποίος ενώ αρίστευσε συγκεντρώνοντας 19.000 μόρια, δεν κατόρθωσε να εισαχθεί στην οδοντιατρική σχολή Θεσσαλονίκης που τον ενδιέφερε, παρότι η βάση της ήταν χαμηλότερη, και φυσικά ούτε και σε καμία άλλη σχολή.

Ο ίδιος, αλλά και άλλοι υποψήφιοι που βρίσκονται σε αντίστοιχη θέση, εξετάζουν τώρα το ενδεχόμενο προσφυγής στη Δικαιοσύνη, καθώς, όπως λένε, αποτελεί ευθύνη του υπουργείου Παιδείας το γεγονός ότι δεν ελέγχθηκε επαρκώς η κατάθεση όλων των μηχανογραφικών.

Πηγές από το υπουργείο Παιδείας, από την άλλη πλευρά, δηλώνουν ότι είχαν δοθεί σαφείς οδηγίες προς τους υποψήφιους για την κατάθεση του νέου ηλεκτρονικού μηχανογραφικού.

Πάντως, το υπουργείο εξετάζει τις συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, που υπολογίζεται ότι αφορούν 50 με 60 άτομα, έτσι ώστε να αναζητηθούν νομικές λύσεις για την άρση του αδιεξόδου ή να ληφθεί μια πολιτική απόφαση που να αφορά τους συγκεκριμένους υποψηφίους.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231125734​
Ναι, κάντε το μεγάλη υπόθεση. Φροντίστε να ασχοληθούν σαράντα πέντε καρεκλοκένταυροι και εξήντα ευθυνόφοβοι για μερικούς μήνες μέχρι να το λύσουν, λες και δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε τίποτα καλύτερο στο βασίλειο της μαλακίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεκάδες υποψήφιοι...
> ...50 με 60 άτομα.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231125734​


 
Να πάρει! 40 ακόμη άτομα και θα ήταν εκατοντάδες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

29 Αυγούστου 1991 και η New York Times κυκλοφορεί με το εξής πρωτοσέλιδο: _Soviets bar Communist Party Activities_, και τσιτάρει το κείμενο της απόφασης:
On the basis of evidence in hand on the participation of leading organs of the C.P.S.U. in the preparation and implementation of the [whole?] coup from the 19th to the 21st of August 1991, the activities of the C.P.S.U. on the entire territory of the U.S.S.R. are suspended.

Με καθυστέρηση 70 ετών τουλάχιστον...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ρώτησα ανθρωπο που ασχολείται με τη ναυτιλία για το ζήτημα του ειδικού φόρου και η απάντηση ήταν λίγο φλου οπότε δεν διαφωτίστηκα. Γενικά όμως είναι γνωστό ότι το ναυτιλιακό εισόδημα δεν φορολογείται. Αυτα!


Μόλις ρώτησα έμπειρη δικηγόρο, εξειδικευμένη σε ζητήματα ΦΠΑ και διασυνοριακής φορολογίας, και μου είπε ότι ο ειδικός φόρος για τα πλοία υπολογίζεται βάσει κόρων (=χωρητικότητας πλοίου), και ότι στα αγγλικά λέγεται tonnage tax. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο από πού προκύπτει το ότι «είναι γνωστό ότι το ναυτιλιακό εισόδημα δεν φορολογείται».

Edit: βρήκα και πολλές πληροφορίες εδώ.


----------



## rogne (Aug 30, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Να πάρει! 40 ακόμη άτομα και θα ήταν εκατοντάδες.



Επειδή συχνά για το in.gr πραγματικότητα είναι ό,τι λέει η κυβέρνηση, μια σημείωση (από Ελευθεροτυπία):



> *Μηχανογραφικά
> *
> Παρουσιάστηκαν πολλά προβλήματα με την ηλεκτρονική συμπλήρωση. Περί τα 1.100 άτομα είχαν δηλώσει ότι δεν κατάφεραν να οριστικοποιήσουν το μηχανογραφικό τους, το υπουργείο αναγνωρίζει τις περιπτώσεις 50 με 60 υποψηφίων (οι περισσότεροι αριστούχοι) και στελέχη του λένε ότι θα αναζητηθεί νομική λύση.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο από πού προκύπτει το ότι «είναι γνωστό ότι το ναυτιλιακό εισόδημα δεν φορολογείται».


Δεν προκύπτει από αυτά που είπαμε γιατί όπως είπα, είναι γνωστό  
Με έναν καλό λογιστή η απαλλαγή φτάνει το 100%, εντούτοις ο αριθμός πλοίων με ελληνική σημαία δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλος όσο αφήνει να εννοηθεί το λινκ σου, υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλοί λόγοι να έχει κανείς σημαία Παναμά ή Λιβερίας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2011)

1100 είναι τι ποσοστό; 15-20% των υποψηφίων, ίσως; Δεν είναι θλιβερό τέτοιο ποσοστό να μην μπορεί να καταλάβει οδηγίες χρήσεως; Πόσοι κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος συνήθως (προφανώς δεν είναι πρωτοφανές); Κι οι 50-60 αριστούχοι, αρίστευσαν αλλά πρακτικές γνώσεις δεν έχουν; επίσης, το σχολείο τι κάνει; Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε συμπληρώσει τα μηχανογραφικά στο σχολείο, με τη βοήθεια των καθηγητών μας. Οι πιο πολλοί το έφεραν έτοιμο από το σπίτι και στο σχολείο έγινε έλεγχος.


----------



## rogne (Aug 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> 1100 είναι τι ποσοστό; 15-20% των υποψηφίων, ίσως; Δεν είναι θλιβερό τέτοιο ποσοστό να μην μπορέι να καταλάβει οδηγίες χρησεως; Πόσοι κάνουν το ίδιο λάθος συνήθως (προφανώς δεν είναι πρωτοφανές); Κι οι 50-60 αριστούχοι, αριστευσαν αλλά πρακτικές γνώσεις δεν έχουν; επίσης, το σχολείο τι κάνει; Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε συμπληρώσει ταμηχανογραφικά στο σχολείο, με τη βοήθεια των καθηγητών μας. Οι πιο πολλοί το έφεραν έτοιμο παό το σπίτι και στο σχολείο έγινε έλεγχος.



Δεν το ξέρω καθόλου το θέμα, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτή η "οριστικοποίηση" των μηχανογραφικών θα διαφέρει από την απλή ηλεκτρονική συμπλήρωση. Στο μεταξύ, 1.568 θέσεις στα ΑΕΙ έμειναν κενές...

ΥΓ. Μόλις είδα και την αναμενόμενη δήλωση-κεραμίδα (αν και όχι επί του θέματος ακριβώς): "Αναδείχθηκαν οι πραγματικά άριστοι"! Θεραπεία για πάσα νόσο και πάσα μαλακία έχει γίνει η "αριστεία" (τη συνιστά και ο μαθητής του Γκράμσι, κ. Βορίδης).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2011)

Η πτώση των βάσεων σημαίνει ότι η δυσκολία των θεμάτων ανέδειξε τους πραγματικά άριστους και δυνατούς υποψηφίους, ενώ η αύξηση των ορίων εισαγωγής σε άλλες σχολές, είχε να κάνει και με το πόσο καλά πήγαν τα παιδιά στα ειδικά μαθήματα​λέει η Χριστοφιλοπούλου. Προσωπικά, παρατήρησα αβυσσαλέα πτώση στις σχολές που βγάζουν υποψήφιους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους: στο φυσικό, στο παιδαγωγικό κτλ. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι η προτίμηση των μαθητών στράφηκε αλλού.

Πέραν αυτού, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω προς τι η φασαρία. Εκτός κι αν λέω βλακείες, η κάθε σχολή παίρνει κάθε χρόνο συγκεκριμένο αριθμό εισακτέων, π.χ. 100, και η βάση είναι ο βαθμός με τον οποίο μπαίνει ο τελευταίος μαθητής. Άρα, δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα να συγκρίνονται οι φετινοί βαθμοί με τους περσινούς ή με οποιουσδήποτε άλλους, γιατί κάθε χρόνο τα θέματα είναι διαφορετικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2011)

Θα άξιζε, ωστόσο, αν προσπαθούσαν να μην υπάρχουν τεράστιες διαφορές στα θέματα, να γίνονταν συγκρίσεις στους βαθμούς και κυρίως στο περιεχόμενο των απαντήσεων κάθε χρονιά, για να ξέρουμε πόσο παραγωγικά είναι τα σχολεία ως προς τη συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία και να αναζητάμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους ενδεχομένως δεν γίνεται καλά η δουλειά. Δεν μπαίνω σε άλλες διαστάσεις, ως προς το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο των σπουδών και των εξετάσεων. Και, σε σχέση με αυτό που μας λέει και η Palavra, οι βάσεις είναι χαμηλότερες επειδή τα θέματα έγιναν δυσκολότερα (Γιατί έγιναν δυσκολότερα; Έτυχε; Ή για να αναδείξουν τους καλύτερους;) ή επειδή οι καθηγητές έκαναν λευκή απεργία σαν τους εφοριακούς ή γιατί λιγότερα παιδιά μπόρεσαν να πληρώσουν για φροντιστήρια;

(Δεν διαβάζω εφημερίδες γι' αυτά τα θέματα, ξεμπέρδεψα κι από τις εισαγωγικές των παιδιών μου...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2011)

Σε κάθε εκδήλωση της ανθρώπινης ζωής, όταν οι αριθμοί είναι αρκετά μεγάλοι, σχηματίζεται η περίφημη καμπύλη της κανονικής κατανομής. Επειδή τα βαθμολογικά αποτελέσματα δεν είναι ανοιχτά αλλά κλειστά (1-20) μετακινούνται ανάλογα με τις ειδικές συνθήκες κάθε χρονιάς και έχει μεγάλη σημασία πού τοποθετείς τα κρίσιμα σημεία αυτής της καμπύλης.







Αν τα θέματα συγκεντρώσουν μεγάλες βαθμολογίες, η καμπύλη θα είναι πατικωμένη, κολοβωμένη δεξιά (αν πάρουν όλοι 20, θα γίνει μια κατακόρυφη γραμμή δεξιά). Αν μικρές, ανάλογα αριστερά. 

Αυτό που θα έπρεπε να εξετάζουμε κάθε χρόνο είναι η στρέβλωση αυτής της κατανομής. Μόνο από αυτό μπορούμε να μετατρέψουμε τα αυθαίρετα ποσοτικά στοιχεία (κατεκτίμηση βαθμολογία σε κατεκτίμηση θέματα) σε ποιοτικά στοιχεία. Το τι θα τα κάνουμε μετά, είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2011)

Academic publishers make Murdoch look like a socialist: Academic publishers charge vast fees to access research paid for by us. Down with the knowledge monopoly racketeers.

Από την Guardian μέσω buzz.


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2011)

Καλά τούς τα λέει. Τσεκουράτα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2011)

Και γιατί να μη ζητάνε ό,τι θέλουνε; Τι κοστίζει σε ένα μεγάλο περιοδικό να σκάσει 32 δολάρια για να πάρει ολόκληρο ένα τέτοιο, πιθανώς πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, και να το αναπαραγάγει στον ιστότοπό του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2011)

Το όνειρο κάθε τιτλατζή:

*Πύθωνας κατέληξε στο νοσοκομείο έπειτα από δάγκωμα ανθρώπου*

[...] To άτυχο ερπετό χειρουργήθηκε εσπευσμένα και αναμένεται να αναρρώσει πλήρως, αν και χρειάστηκε να του αφαιρεθούν δύο πλευρά.

'Ολη η είδηση στα Νέα


----------



## Costas (Sep 4, 2011)

Αυτό θυμίζει εκείνη τη φάση που έκανε το γύρο του κόσμου, με το πορνό που γυρίζανε και η τύπισσα ήταν μισόγυμνη και χαϊδευόταν με τον πύθωνα, και ο πύθωνας τρελάθηκε και τη δάγκωσε στο βυζί και δεν το άφηνε με τίποτα, όλα αυτά μπροστά στην κάμερα του σκηνοθέτη, χωρίς βέβαια να πονάει η τύπισσα, γιατί ήταν όλο σιλικόνη. Τελικά το φίδι πήγε χειρουργείο λόγω δηλητηρίασης αλλά δυστυχώς...κατέληξε. Θα το θυμάστε, φαντάζομαι· ήταν πριν από κάτι μήνες.


----------



## Costas (Sep 7, 2011)

Η Εκδοτική Αθηνών φαίνεται ότι πιστεύει πως τα βιβλία που εκδίδει γράφονται απ' την ίδια. Παράδειγμα, αλλά είναι όλα έτσι. Δεν κάνει άλλωστε εξαίρεση ούτε στον ιδρυτή της, συγγραφέα Κωστή Μπαστιά.


----------



## anef (Sep 8, 2011)

Καλή σας μέρα!

Είδα πιο πάνω ότι ψάχνατε πληροφορίες για τις φοροαπαλλαγές των εφοπλιστών. Σ' αυτό το (παλιότερο) άρθρο του Ιού μπορείτε να βρείτε αρκετά στοιχεία.


----------



## Earion (Sep 8, 2011)

Costas said:


> Η Εκδοτική Αθηνών φαίνεται ότι πιστεύει πως τα βιβλία που εκδίδει γράφονται απ' την ίδια. Παράδειγμα, αλλά είναι όλα έτσι. Δεν κάνει άλλωστε εξαίρεση ούτε στον ιδρυτή της, συγγραφέα Κωστή Μπαστιά.


 
http://geac.haef.gr/cgi-bin-EL/egwcgi/212527/showfull.egw/1+0+1+full


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2011)

Earion said:


> http://geac.haef.gr/cgi-bin-EL/egwcgi/212527/showfull.egw/1+0+1+full


Ε ναι, βέβαια· μα φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία του εξωφύλλου του βιβλίου, στον ιστότοπο της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών, άμα κοιτάξεις καλά... :rolleyes1:

Άσχετο:
Il y a plus de quarante ans, Octavio Paz parlait d'une "tradition de la rupture". Il faisait re'fe'rence a` la recherche de renouvellement formel qui, partant des avant-gardes, a parcouru presque tout le XXe sie`cle, pre'cise'ment dans le but de donner forme a` la modernite'. Paz a compris, et c'est ainsi qu'il l'a e'nonce', que la re'pe'tition de la rupture avait donne' lieu a` une ve'ritable tradition. Il de'nonc,ait ainsi une contradiction e'vidente: ceux qui s'obstinaient a` en finir avec une tradition en avaient finalement fonde' une autre. (Santiago Sylvester, _A quoi s'engage le poe`te_, στο Le Monde diplomatique, Αύγ. 2011, σελ. 27)


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2011)

anef said:


> Σ' αυτό το (παλιότερο) άρθρο του Ιού μπορείτε να βρείτε αρκετά στοιχεία.


Το οποίο άρθρο λινκάρει στον προϋπολογισμό του 2010, ενότητα Φορολογικές Δαπάνες, όπου υπάρχουν όλα αυτά τα σκανδαλώδη, με κύριους νόμους τον 27/75 και τον 2843/00. Απροπό, δεν ξέρω αν έχετε πετύχει πρόσφατα μια ελληνική εκπομπή στο κανάλι sbc με δύο τύπους, εκ των οποίων ο ένας, ένας μουστακαλής, εκδίδει κι ένα ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό, εκπομπή που παρουσίαζε το top 100 των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών, σε δύο συνέχειες, 1-50 και 51-100 (τον Μαρινάκη τον είχε στο νο. 21, αν σας ενδιαφέρει). Ο τύπος έλεγε ότι δεν μας χρωστάνε, τους χρωστάμε· ότι θα έπρεπε να τους φιλάμε τα χέρια, αν όχι τίποτ' άλλο, που φέρνουν τα ωραία τους τα λεφτά στην Ελλάδα, κι ότι είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι πατριώτες που με μεγάλες θυσίες διατηρούν την ελληνική σημαία, κλπ. κλπ. Την έπαιξε μάλιστα το κανάλι την εκπομπή σε επανάληψη...επανειλημμένα· φαίνεται πως είχε μεγάλη ακροαματικότητα, ή πως έπρεπε να περάσει οπωσδήποτε το μήνυμα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2011)

Όπως επισημαίνουν κάποιοι, η ΔΕΘ στο twitter είναι #deth.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2011)

Costas said:


> εκπομπή στο κανάλι sbc με δύο τύπους, εκ των οποίων ο ένας, ένας μουστακαλής, εκδίδει κι ένα ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό


Α, ναι, νομίζω ξέρω ποιός και δε με εκπλήσσουν τα ακόλουθα:


Costas said:


> Ο τύπος έλεγε ότι δεν μας χρωστάνε, τους χρωστάμε· ότι θα έπρεπε να τους φιλάμε τα χέρια, αν όχι τίποτ' άλλο, που φέρνουν τα ωραία τους τα λεφτά στην Ελλάδα, κι ότι είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι πατριώτες που με μεγάλες θυσίες διατηρούν την ελληνική σημαία, κλπ. κλπ.



Απλά πράγματα: Αν αλλάξει το φορολογικό καθεστώς κάποιοι θα φύγουν, αυτό είναι δεδομένο. Η χώρα δεν θα χάσει τίποτα από φόρους, γιατί ήδη δεν κερδίζει, αλλά κάποιοι υπαλληοι θα μείνουν άνεργοι. 
Όμως, οι πιο πολλοί εφοπλιστές (και αυτοί είναι η πλειοψηφία) είναι μικρομεσαίες οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις όπου εργάζονται ο πατέρας, ο γιός, η κόρη, ο ανηψιός, τα αδερφια κλπ. Αυτοί έχουν λεφτά για να φωτογραφίζονται στις κοσμικές στήλες και ίσως να κυκλοφορούν καμία μοντέλα και να τα σπανε στα μπουζούκια αλλά οι πιθανότητες να μεταναστέυσουν και να μεταφέρουν την επιχείρησή τους είναι λίγες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Οι εφημερίδες μας λένε ότι πολλοί ευρωβουλευτές ζητούν από τον Γερμανό επίτροπο Έτινγκερ να ζητήσει συγγνώμη για τις δηλώσεις του. ΚΙ εγώ θα ήμουν έξαλλος ακούγοντάς τον:


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 13, 2011)

Και τα γερμανικά του δεν πάνε πίσω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2011)

Καμμιά μετάφραση από τα βερμανικά, παίζει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 14, 2011)

*Τελικά, το εργοστάσιο έκλεισε το 1991...*

Η πυρκαγιά πριν από καμιά 20ριά μέρες στο εργοστάσιο της Πιρέλλι στην Πάτρα θύμισε ιστορίες αποβιομηχάνισης της χώρας από τη δεκαετία του 1980. Θύμισε επίσης και το εκρηκτικό ημερολόγιο της εταιρείας του 1986, τη χρονιά μετά τη μεγάλη υποτίμηση του 1985. Μετρήστε ομοιότητες.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Ανάστατη είναι η μπλογκόσφαιρα από την ανακοίνωση του υπουργού οικονομικών κ. Β. Βενιζέλου ότι θα επιβληθεί έκτακτο ειδικό τέλος στο σχολιασμό των ιστολογίων. Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Βενιζέλο, για κάθε σχόλιο σε ιστολόγιο, ο σχολιαστής θα πληρώνει τέλος ίσο με τρία λεπτά του ευρώ (0,03 ευρώ). Το μέτρο πρόκειται να εφαρμοστεί αναδρομικά, από 1ης Σεπτεμβρίου 2011.​
Δεν το έχαψα, βέβαια, άμα το διάβασα στου Σαραντάκου. Σκέφτηκα ότι είναι νωρίς για πρωταπριλιά, αλλά η σάτιρα δρα 365 μέρες το χρόνο (και 366 τα δίσεκτα).

Του Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή δεν είναι καθόλου πλάκα. Θα ήθελα να είχα ένα κανόνι τσίρκου και να μπορώ να εκτοξεύω από έναν Βενιζέλο εναντίον του κάθε μερακλωμένου, να τον κάνει πίτα.

Η βραδιά, όμως, απεδείχθη σοκαριστική. Γιατί ενώ η χώρα καταρρέει είχα την ψευδαίσθηση, ο αφελής, ότι κάτι θα είχε αλλάξει και στα μπουζούκια. Ε, λοιπόν, τα λουλούδια που εκτοξεύθηκαν στα πόδια του τραγουδιστή σχημάτισαν -και δεν υπερβάλλω- ένα λόφο ύψους μισού μέτρου απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη της πίστας. Για την ακρίβεια, τον λόφο σχημάτισαν κάτι παραλληλόγραμμα φελιζόλ στα οποία τοποθετούνται πλέον τα ημιμαραμένα γαρίφαλα. [Συνέχεια]​


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2011)

_Ενας πιτσιρικάς 22-23 ετών μπροστά μου θα πέταξε και 100 τέτοιες ντουζίνες. Και μάλιστα έχασε τη λουλουδοβεντέτα από τους απέναντι μεσήλικες, ενώ ο τραγουδιστής διασκέδαζε την αδυναμία του να περπατήσει από τα χιλιάδες φελιζόλ, σχολιάζοντας ότι «αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά οδοφράγματα»..._

Ανακατεύτηκε το στομάχι μου, μεσημεριάτικα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2011)

λογικό Έλσα μου, αλλά όχι επειδή είμαστε εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης, γενικά θα με ενοχλούσε τέτοια επίδειξη βλακείας. 
Από την άλλη τις προάλλες έτυχε να ακούσω μια κουβέντα στο λεωφορείο. Ένας νεαρός μουσικός έλεγε ότι βρήκε δουλειά σε κέντρο και ήταν ικανοποιημένος γιατί είχε ακούσει ότι το μαγαζί κάνει δουλειά και εξηγούσε στον διπλανό του ότι είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα γιατί στο προηγούμενο κέντρο που έπαιζε η κίνηση είχε πέσει πολύ από πέρσι και για το χειμώνα είχαν πει ότι θα ανοίγουν μόνο δυο φορές τη βδομάδα κλπκλπ. Τι μαγαζί ήταν αυτό που είχε βρει δουλειά; Το χαρακτήρισε ο ίδιος σκυλάδικο του χειρίστου είδους, αλλά η ανάγκη κλπκλπ. 
Οπότε τελικά κάποιες αλλαγές έχουν συμβεί στο χώρο. Αλλά μάλλον δεν αγγίζουν τα σκυλάδικα του χειρίστου είδους.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 18, 2011)

Συμφωνώ, άλλωστε οι μαστροποί, οι απατεώνες, οι ναρκέμποροι, οι φοροκλέφτες κ.λπ. δεν γνωρίζουν κρίση και αναμενόμενο είναι να στηρίζουν τέτοια μαγαζιά. Ελπίζω όμως ο "παροιμιώδης μέσος ανθρωπάκος" που τα είχε ψωμοτύρι, να πάψει πια.
Όχι, εμένα η αναφορά στα οδοφράγματα με ανακάτεψε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

*Συνεννοηθείτε, παιδιά, πριν σας πάρουν με τις πέτρες!*







Στο 99,9% έχουν ανέλθει οι πιθανότητες χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας σύμφωνα με επαγγελματίες της αγοράς ασφάλισης κινδύνου έναντι αθέτησης πληρωμών (credit default swap - CDS) που επικαλείται σε δημοσίευμά του το CNN. 
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231129201

Μικρό κίνδυνο χρεοκοπίας αντιμετωπίζει η Ελλάδα τους ερχόμενους μήνες, λόγω της υποστήριξης των ευρωπαίων εταίρων της, ανακοίνωσαν αργά τη Δευτέρα αναλυτές του διεθνούς χρηματοπιστωτικού οίκου Morgan Stanley, οι οποίοι δεν απέκλεισαν μια αναδιάρθρωση του ελληνικού χρέους πιο μακροπρόθεσμα.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231129189​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 20, 2011)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω να αντικρούονται, πάντως. Στην πρώτη είδηση (με το 99,9%) δεν υπάρχει χρονικό πλαίσιο και στη δεύτερη δεν αποκλείεται πιο μακροπρόθεσμα (αυτό σημαίνει τεχνικά η αναδιάρθρωση, που άλλωστε προβλέπεται από τον EFSF για το 2013 και μετά).

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, αυτή η τεχνική συζήτηση μικρό ενδιαφέρον έχει, αφού η Ελλάδα θα δανειοδοτείται από τους εταίρους μέχρι να ορθοποδήσει και να γίνει αποδεκτή να επιστρέψει στις αγορές. Η ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση είναι στον ορισμό των όρων «ορθοποδήσει», «επιστρέψει» και «αγορές».


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Υπάρχει διαφορά στη δημιουργία κλίματος. Και το «δεν αποκλείεται μια αναδιάρθρωση του ελληνικού χρέους πιο μακροπρόθεσμα» απέχει πολύ από το «Στο 99,9% έχουν ανέλθει οι πιθανότητες χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας».

Αλλά ακόμα και οι όροι «ορθοποδήσει», «επιστρέψει» και «αγορές» αλλάζουν μέρα με τη μέρα. Μερικές μέρες, ώρα με την ώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Βρέθηκε νεκρός ο Νίκος Κοεμτζής (74). Τον εντόπισε πλήθος περαστικών στο Μοναστηράκι όπου φαινόταν να είναι λιπόθυμος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2011)

nickel said:


> Του Ζούλα στην Καθημερινή δεν είναι καθόλου πλάκα. Θα ήθελα να είχα ένα κανόνι τσίρκου και να μπορώ να εκτοξεύω από έναν Βενιζέλο εναντίον του κάθε μερακλωμένου, να τον κάνει πίτα.Η βραδιά, όμως, απεδείχθη σοκαριστική. Γιατί ενώ η χώρα καταρρέει είχα την ψευδαίσθηση, ο αφελής, ότι κάτι θα είχε αλλάξει και στα μπουζούκια. Ε, λοιπόν, τα λουλούδια που εκτοξεύθηκαν στα πόδια του τραγουδιστή σχημάτισαν -και δεν υπερβάλλω- ένα λόφο ύψους μισού μέτρου απ’ άκρη σ’ άκρη της πίστας. Για την ακρίβεια, τον λόφο σχημάτισαν κάτι παραλληλόγραμμα φελιζόλ στα οποία τοποθετούνται πλέον τα ημιμαραμένα γαρίφαλα. ​



Και ιδού μια φωτογραφία από τo μπλογκ Bits and Pieces του Άρη Δημοκίδη στη Lifo.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 25, 2011)

superluminal neutrinos

Η επιστημονική κοινότητα παραμένει επιφυλακτική στις αναφορές για τα νετρίνα που, στο πείραμα του CERN, σημείωσαν ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του φωτός (ουφ, έχουμε λέξη υπερηχητικός, αλλά στο σημείο αυτό η γλώσσα μας τάσσεται μαζί με τον Αϊνστάιν και αρνείται πεισματικά να πει υπερφωτιστικός ) και περιμένει περαιτέρω αποδείξεις. 


Φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες εξηγήσεις:
1. Chuck Norris plans a press conference for yesterday to explain how he transferred the neutrinos this fast.
2. Due to austerity measures the speed of light has been reduced ;
3. Photons stopped for Italian food on the way ;
4. Neutrinos don't believe in the Eurozone ...
5. Speed of light is a liberal hoax (or communist plot)
6. Calculations done by visiting Americans who still don't get the metric system


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2011)

Το 2005 είχα προτείνει το _υπερφωτικός_ [ProZ, υπερφωτική] (στο πρότυπο του _υπερηχητικού_) και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει η _υπέρφωτη κίνηση_, που εξακολουθεί να μη μου αρέσει. Το _φωτιστικός_ είναι από το _φωτίζω_. Υπάρχει το _φωτικός_, που αποδίδει το αγγλικό _photic_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 25, 2011)

Ναι, κι εγώ προτιμώ το υπερφωτικός από το υπέρφωτος. :)


----------



## pontios (Oct 1, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω άμα είδατε αυτήν την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη με τον Αντώνη Φώσκολο... στο θέμα των τεράστιων υποθαλάσσιων κοιτασμάτων τα οποία (πολύ πιθανόν) βρίσκονται νοτιά της Κρήτης ... άλλα και σε διπλανή εκτεταμένη λεκάνη (σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος) που φτάνει μέχρι την Ελλάδα. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDThuOHfe9g


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> superluminal neutrinos
> 
> Η επιστημονική κοινότητα παραμένει επιφυλακτική στις αναφορές για τα νετρίνα που, στο πείραμα του CERN, σημείωσαν ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από αυτήν του φωτός (ουφ, έχουμε λέξη υπερηχητικός, αλλά στο σημείο αυτό η γλώσσα μας τάσσεται μαζί με τον Αϊνστάιν και αρνείται πεισματικά να πει υπερφωτιστικός ) και περιμένει περαιτέρω αποδείξεις.





nickel said:


> Το 2005 είχα προτείνει το _υπερφωτικός_ [ProZ, υπερφωτική] (στο πρότυπο του _υπερηχητικού_) και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει η _υπέρφωτη κίνηση_, που εξακολουθεί να μη μου αρέσει. Το _φωτιστικός_ είναι από το _φωτίζω_. Υπάρχει το _φωτικός_, που αποδίδει το αγγλικό _photic_.



Δυστυχώς στο Βήμα Science αυτής της Κυριακής, αλλά και σε ένα διαδικτυακό σημείωμα που έχει αρχίσει ήδη να αναπαράγεται και να γεννοβολά ευρήματα, χρησιμοποιείται ο (ατυχέστατος, κατά τη γνώμη μου) όρος «υπερφωτεινά» νετρίνα. Μάλλον πρέπει να γράψουμε κι εμείς κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το ότι άνθρωποι που (δεν μπορεί, ασφαλώς) έχουν κάποια σχέση με τη Φυσική (σίγουρα καλύτερη από τη δική μου) έβαλαν στο σενάριο τη _φωτεινότητα_, με κάνει και ανησυχώ. Στο μεταξύ, τάχθηκε και ο Βαλεοντής υπέρ τού _υπερφωτικός_ (με το ίδιο σκεπτικό: «στο πρότυπο τού _υπερηχητικός_»). Αν συμφωνείς, ας γράψουμε κι εμείς (εσύ) κάτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2011)

Άκυρος θα ήταν πάλι κτγμ ο σχηματισμός, αλλά ίσως εννοούσαν «υπερφωτινά» και έδρασε κάποιος διορθωτής...


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Δεν θυμάμαι πού μπαίνουν αυτά, αλλά αφού εφήμεροι είμαστε όλοι μας...

*Apple co-founder Steve Jobs dies aged 56*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Στο μεταξύ, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει Θεός:

ΗΠΑ: Οι προσευχές απέτρεψαν την Σάρα Πέιλιν από την υποψηφιότητα του χρίσματος

Βέβαια, αν δει κανείς και τι λουλούδια είναι μερικοί άλλοι υποψήφιοι, αναρωτιέται...


Σημ. nickel:
Η συζήτηση που προέκυψε μεταφέρθηκε στο πολιτικό φόρουμ:
Η Μισέλ Μπάκμαν και άλλα τέτοια αμερικάνικα φρούτα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι βλέπουν και οι άλλοι... (Το Stern έχει, γενικά, μάλλον φιλελληνική στάση κατά τη διάρκεια της κρίσης.)

Αντιγερμανικές διαμαρτυρίες στην Αθήνα
Αγκυλωτοί σταυροί για την επίσκεψη του Ρέσλερ

Ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ χορεύει με την Άνγκελα Μέρκελ, ένας άντρας των SS απειλεί μια Ελληνίδα: Με φορτισμένες εικόνες διαμαρτυρήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι στην Αθήνα για τη σημερινή επίσκεψη του Υπουργού Οικονομίας Φιλιπ Ρέσλερ. Πολλοί ντόπιοι φοβούνται το ξεπούλημα της χώρας τους στη Γερμανία.​
Από το Stern, εδώ. (Θα πρέπει να ανεχτείτε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα διαφήμιση για να παίξει το βίντεο.)

Ένα χάπενινγκ του Κολλάτου, στη γερμανική πρεσβεία, θα γίνει κεντρικό θέμα για δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσους αναγνώστες ενός περιοδικού που πρόσκειται στη γερμανική σοσιαλδημοκρατία...


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Είπαμε χτες για την Μπάκμαν, σήμερα ήρθε η σειρά των Ελλήνων γραφικών με το κοινό των τεσσάρων γέρων που χειροκροτούν. Φταίει το Stern, που δεν βρήκε τίποτα καλύτερο να ασχοληθεί. Οι Κολλάτοι θα υπάρχουν, οι υπόλοιποι οφείλουμε να τους αντιλαμβανόμαστε στις διαστάσεις τους.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Μόνο που οι διαστάσεις απήχησης της Μπάκμαν και του Κολλάτου δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιες. Μπορείς να πεις ότι ο δεύτερος είναι γραφικός, μπορείς όμως να πεις ότι η πρώτη δεν είναι επικίνδυνη;


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Και τους γραφικούς πρέπει να τους αντιλαμβανόμαστε στις διαφορετικές διαστάσεις τους. Στον Κολλάτο θα θέλαμε να δούμε το Stern να τον έχει στη σελίδα με τα ελαφρά θέματα. Για την Μπάκμαν παρακολουθούμε με προσοχή πότε θα την αποβάλουν οι Ρεπουμπλικανοί γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη θέλουν ούτε αυτοί για πρόεδρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Και ακριβώς όπως απορούμε με τους Αμερικανούς, έτσι απορούν και οι Γερμανοί που δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει Κολλάτος και, αν ψάξουν, το πολύ να βρουν κάπου κάποιο ένδοξο βιογραφικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

*«Χαμόγελο, έστω για μία νύχτα»*


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

*Εξιχνίασαν τη ληστεία στο αεροδρόμιο*

Τι κρίμα, να είσαι 23 χρονών, να έχεις το προνόμιο να δουλεύεις (σε τράπεζα) τη στιγμή που εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνομήλικοί σου ψάχνουν δουλειά, κι εσύ να έχεις το μυαλό σου στη ληστεία. Τέλος πάντων, ας πάει στη φυλακή τώρα το παιδί, και θα ελευθερωθεί μια θέση εργασίας για κάποιον άλλον.
Τέσσερις άνδρες και μια γυναίκα κρατούνται στη ΓΑΔΑ για τη ληστεία τράπεζας στο αεροδρόμιο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος, που διαπράχθηκε την περασμένη Κυριακή. Πρόκειται για τέσσερις Έλληνες, έναν 23χρονο, που είναι υπάλληλος της τράπεζας, έναν 43χρονο, έναν 30χρονο και μια 23χρονη γυναίκα, καθώς και για έναν 30χρονο Αλβανό, που συνελήφθη από χθες.

 Η ληστεία φέρεται, σύμφωνα με την αστυνομία, να σχεδιάστηκε από τον 23χρονο υπάλληλο και να εκτελέστηκε από τον 30χρονο Αλβανό, με τον 30χρονο ημεδαπό να λειτουργεί ως ενδιάμεσος.

 Ο υπάλληλος της τράπεζας εκμεταλλεύθηκε το γεγονός ότι στο υποκατάστημα επρόκειτο να πραγματοποιηθούν τεχνικές εργασίες -το οποίο γνώριζε από την εσωτερική αλληλογραφία- και έδωσε όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες στους συνεργούς του.​Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2011)

Big Ben's bend: Famous tower leaning just slightly (Yahoo News)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

The Brits must be going around the Big Bend reading that.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2011)

«Πράσινα» καύσιμα θα χρησιμοποιεί η Virgin Atlantic

(Συζήτηση για βιοκαύσιμα και ανακυκλώσιμα καύσιμα και τη χρήση τους στην επιβατική αεροπορία κάναμε και εδώ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Michael Moore is a cunt.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2011)

Έφυγε ο Φρέντυ Κάραμποτ (Frederick V. Carabott), από τους πρωτοπόρους της γραφιστικής τέχνης στην Ελλάδα. Της δημιουργικής εκείνης γενιάς του '60, όταν η Ελλάδα ήταν η "χώρα των ονείρων". Παρότι (ή ίσως εξαιτίας του ότι) ο ίδιος είχε δοκιμάσει την άβυσσο της ανθρώπινης θηριωδίας (τα έχει εξιστορήσει σε ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο).










Εδώ, συνέντευξή του στο περιοδικό Λάιφο.


----------



## pontios (Oct 21, 2011)

Subject: Inside a car in the Japan Tsunami

http://www.flixxy.com/japanese-tsunami-viewed-from-a-car.htm

Yu Muroga was doing his job making deliveries when the 11 March 2011 earthquake hit in Japan .

Unaware, like many people in the area, of how far inland the Tsunami would travel, he continued to drive and do his job. The HD camera mounted on his dashboard captured not only the earthquake, but also the moment he and several other drivers were suddenly engulfed in the Tsunami. He escaped from the vehicle seconds before it was crushed by other debris and sunk underwater. His car and the camera have only recently been recovered by the police. The camera was heavily damaged but a video expert was able to retrieve this footage.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2011)

Πωπώ, ο Ιάπωνας επαναλάμβανε συνεχώς την ελληνική λέξη _τσουνάμι_! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πωπώ, ο Ιάπωνας επαναλάμβανε συνεχώς την ελληνική λέξη _τσουνάμι_! :)


Εννοείς προφανώς τη μη αποδεκτή ακόμη από τους συντηρητικούς γλωσσολογικούς κύκλους ρηξικέλευθη ετυμολόγηση από την προσφιλή επευφημία του Φωκά για τις όμορφες Γιαπωνέζες: «Κουτσούνα μ' ισύ!» και τη διαδοχική τροπή πρώτα σε κουτσουνάμισι > (τσιτακισμός) τσουτσουνάμισι > (απλοποίηση διπλού αρχικού φθόγγου) τσουνάμισι > (απλοποίηση κατάληξης για αποφυγή σύγχυσης με αριθμητικά, δυόμισι, δεκάμισι κλπ) > τσουνάμι (cf. G. Portokallos, _Etymological Influences of Middle Greek in Languages of the Pacific Basin_, in _ Foukoy Shima Journal_ pps 67-68, Feb 29, 2011).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2011)

Δόκτωρ, αν δεις το παραπάνω να το αναφέρει σοβαρά κανένας ετυμολόγος της πλάκας, μην εκπλαγείς! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2011)

:devil:


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2011)

Δόκτορα, σε παρακαλώ πολύ να μου στείλεις αντίγραφο της εργασίας. Θα συμπληρώσει μια χαρά τις γνώσεις μας για την επίδραση της ελληνικής στην Αμερικανική ήπειρο, την Ανταρκτική και την Αυστραλία.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2011)

...καθώς και για τη χρησιμότητά της στη θεραπεία της τριχόπτωσης, της πυτιρίδας και της δυσπεψίας. Ωχ! Μπερδεύτηκα με το πολυτονικό!


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2011)

Ωχ, αυτές τις χρήσεις δεν τις ήξερα! Δηλαδή αν διαβάζω στα μαλλιά μου κάθε μέρα Όμηρο θα δυναμώσουν, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω για τα μαλλιά, στην πίεση όμως κάνει θαύματα (ο Θέμης. Ο Όμηρος έχει μπελά· πρέπει να τον *εξαμετράς).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2011)

"Και μετά μού λες ότι δεν σου γράφω... Εγώ δεν σου γράφω ή εσύ δεν τα λαβαίνεις; Τα διαβάζεις και ανάποδα."
Δεν θυμάμαι πού το άκουσα αυτό εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, αλλά το θυμήθηκα μόλις διάβασα στο in.gr τα παρακάτω:*Μυστήριο η αιτία θανάτου της Γουάινχαουζ*
*Άγνωστη *παραμένει η αιτία θανάτου της τραγουδίστριας Εϊμι Γουάινχαουζ, καθώς το πόρισμα της ιατροδικαστικής έκθεσης αναφέρει απλώς πως «ο θάνατός της δεν ήταν αποτέλεσμα βιαιοπραγίας ή εγκληματικής ενέργειας». Όσον αφορά τις ουσίες, δεν ανιχνεύθηκαν ναρκωτικά, αλλά ποσότητα αλκοόλ πέντε φορές μεγαλύτερη από την επιτρεπόμενη για έναν οδηγό *και καθόλου ικανή για να επιφέρει το θάνατο σε έναν «πότη».*​Είναι έτσι όμως τα πράγματα; Διαβάζουμε στην Daily Mail, από την οποία συνέχεια αναδημοσιεύει θέματα το in.gr:The inquest into her death was told she hit the bottle* after being dry for three weeks and was poisoned by the alcohol.*
Recording a verdict of misadventure, the coroner told the inquest she had 416mg of alcohol per 100ml of blood. The driving limit is 80mg. A post-mortem examination had found the Back To Black star's vital organs in good health and with no traces of illegal drugs.
*But she had huge amounts of alcohol in her system which could have stopped her breathing and sent her into a coma.*
The pathologist who conducted the post-mortem said at *200mg per decilitre (of blood), someone would lose control of their reflexes and 350mg was considered a fatal level.
*​Ε όχι και "μυστήριο η αιτία θανάτου", κυρ-δημοσιογράφε. Μυστήριο θα ήταν αν δεν είχαν βρει απολύτως τίποτα. Βρήκαν ποσότητα αλκοόλ που θα μπορούσε να σκοτώσει κάποιον κάτω από συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις. Τα ξένα πρακτορεία δεν μιλάνε για κανένα μυστήριο, αλλά ότι τη σκότωσε το αλκοόλ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

Προσοχή στην αναφορά των πηγών. Στα *Νέα* υπάρχει ο τίτλος «Μυστήριο η αιτία θανάτου της Γουάινχαουζ» και το κείμενο καταλήγει: «Αλλά αυτές παραμένουν υποθέσεις και όχι επίσημα συμπεράσματα, καθώς επίσημη ανακοίνωση για το αίτιο θανάτου δεν έγινε».
http://www.tanea.gr/politismos/article/?aid=4668275

Στο *in.gr* είναι διαφορετικό:
*Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα έρευνας 
Από υπερβολική κατανάλωση αλκοόλ ο θάνατος της Έιμι Γουάινχαουζ*
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231134816


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2011)

Σωστά, μπερδεύτηκα. Είχα ανοιχτά και τα δύο παράθυρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2011)

Επειδή σήμερα το άκουσα σε εκατό δελτία ειδήσων:
misadventure [ˌmɪsədˈvɛntʃə]
n
1. an unlucky event; misfortune
2. (Law) *Law accidental death not due to crime or negligence*
(δικά μου τα έντονα, αλλά ποιός ανοίγει λεξικό...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Για να υποστηρίξει τα εκατομμύρια τους χρήστες που έχει εκτός Αμερικής το Facebook σκοπεύει να κατασκευάσει φάρμα διακομιστών / εξυπηρετητών στη Λαπωνία, και συγκεκριμένα στη Λούλεα της Σουηδίας. Οι χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες της περιοχής θα μειώσουν δραστικά το λογαριασμό του ηλεκτρικού της εταιρείας. «Στη Λούλεα, τα συστήματα θα ψύχονται με ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα δέκα μήνες το χρόνο, ενώ τα 120 Megawatt ισχύος που απαιτούνται για τη λειτουργία του θα προέρχονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από τα υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια της περιοχής […] Η φάρμα θα είναι πραγματικά τεράστια με συνολικό εμβαδόν 28.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα».
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231135040





Ο δήμαρχος της Λούλεας είναι πολύ ευτυχισμένος που θα έχει το Facebook στην πόλη του των 45.000 κατοίκων.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15477194
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luleå

Στο μεταξύ, η ομάδα των Grönt ετοιμάζεται να αρχίσει διαμαρτυρίες εναντίον της επένδυσης, που υπολογίζεται στα 5 δισ. δολάρια, επειδή η λειτουργία μιας ολόκληρης φάρμας διακομιστών θα ανεβάσει τη μέση θερμοκρασία της περιοχής. Το κόμμα Folk επισήμανε ότι μια τόσο μεγάλη ξένη επένδυση δεν έρχεται χωρίς να παραδίδεται στους ξένους μέρος της δημοτικής κυριαρχίας, ενώ από την άλλη πλευρά του πολιτικού φάσματος το κομουνιστικό κόμμα διατύπωσε παρόμοιες ανησυχίες λέγοντας ότι όλοι οι δημότες κινδυνεύουν να γίνουν σέρβερς της αμερικανικής τεχνολογίας. Από την παράταξη Särisa του δημοτικού συμβουλίου κατατέθηκε η επιφύλαξη ότι η συμφωνία φέρνει μόνιμη εποπτεία από τους ηλεκτρολόγους της Facebook, ενώ το κόμμα της μείζονος αντιπολίτευσης Ny Demokrati δήλωσε ότι είναι αρνητικό στη συμφωνία αφού αυτός είναι ο ρόλος κάθε κόμματος της αντιπολίτευσης και αποσύρθηκε προκειμένου να εξειδικεύσει τη διαφωνία του. 

ΥΓ. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ επισημαίνει ότι η σωστή απόδοση του όρου _servers_ είναι _εξυπηρετητές_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Μικρό εφήμερο κουίζ:

Στο σημερινό εορτολόγιο της Ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας, υπάρχει και η καταχώριση:

_Αμπλίου επισκόπου γενομένου Οδυσσουπόλεως_

Χρονομετρήστε σε πόσο χρόνο θα βρείτε στο νέτι τις απαντήσεις:

(α) Ποιος ήταν αυτός ο Άμπλιος;
(β) Πού βρισκόταν αυτή η Οδυσσούπολις; Υπάρχει σήμερα;


Αν βαρεθείτε να ψάχνετε, η απάντηση είναι εδώ.

Ε, ναι, ακόμη κι έτσι θα πρέπει να ψάξετε λιγουλάκι...


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ωραίο. Ας μη λείπει αυτός ο σύνδεσμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Χε, χε. Ο δικός μου σύνδεσμος, σε άλλη Οδυσσούπολη δείχνει. The plot thickens.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ο Ρώσος έχει δίκιο γιατί είναι Οδησσός, σημερινή Βάρνα (όχι η Οδησσός της Ουκρανίας), οπότε το _Odyss_- είναι λάθος. Πάντως, δεν έχει σχέση με αυτήν που λέει ο δικός μου σύνδεσμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Μπα, μάλλον ο Βούλγαρος (είναι η βουλγαροβίκη) τα έχει μπλέξει και προσπαθεί να μετατρέψει τον Αμπλία (όχι Άμπλιο, επομένως) σε σημαίνουσα μαυροθαλασσίτικη και όχι μεσανατολίτικη προσωπικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Για τον Αμπλία αναφέρουν τον χαιρετισμό που κάνει ο Παύλος στην _Προς Ρωμαίους_ (16:8): «ἀσπάσασθε Ἀμπλίαν τὸν ἀγαπητόν μου ἐν Κυρίῳ».

Στον Δρανδάκη γράφει για τη Βάρνα: «αρχικώς δε ωνομάζετο _Οδησσός_ (έτι δε _Οδυσσός_ και _Οδυσσούπολις_) και ήτο αφιερωμένη υπό των ιδρυτών αυτής εις τον Οδυσσέα».

Στον Επιφάνιο (Epiphanius Scr. Eccl., Index discipulorum):
Ἀμπλίας, οὗ καὶ αὐτοῦ μέμνηται ὁ Παῦλος ἐν τῇ πρὸς Ῥωμαίους ἐπιστολῇ, ἐπίσκοπος Ὀδύσσου ἐγένετο.

Στα βιβλία μου, για την _Odessa_: «The name has been popularly but erroneously linked with that of Odysseus».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2011)

Ο σύνδεσμος προς τη βουλγάρικη βίκη που παρέπεμψα, λέει:


Варна е апостолска катедра, според редица източници първозванният Христов Апостол Андрей проповядва Евангелието по крайбрежието на Черно море. Във Варна (Odyssoupolis) поставя за пръв епископ своя ученик Апостол Амплий (56-59 г.), за когото Свети Апостол Павел казва: "Поздравете обичния ми в Господа Амплий" (Рим. 16:8).​

Τα βουλγάρικά μου δεν ξεπερνάνε τις καμιά πενηνταριά λέξεις (τριάντα από αυτές σκακιστικές), αλλά εδώ (και με λίγη γκουγκλοβοήθεια) καταλαβαίνω μέσες-άκρες ότι λέει πως η Βάρνα υπήρξε αποστολική καθέδρα, ότι σύμφωνα με κάποιες πηγές ο πρωτόκλητος του Χριστού απόστολος Ανδρέας κήρυξε το Ευαγγέλιο στις ακτές της Μαύρης Θάλασσας. Στη Βάρνα (Οδυσσούπολη) έχρισε τον πρώτο επίσκοπο Αμπλία, για τον οποίο ο απόστολος Παύλος έχει πει... και ακολουθεί ο χαιρετισμός από την προς Ρωμ. 16:8 που ανέφερε και ο Νίκελ.

Συνεπώς, η αναφορά στο orthodoxwiki _St. Andrew ordained St. Amplias bishop in Lydda of Odyssopolis (Diospolis) in Judea_ μοιάζει να είναι λάθος --εύλογο λάθος, με δεδομένο ότι η αρχαία Λύδδα ήταν μια πολύ πιο σημαντική χριστιανική πόλη σε σύγκριση με την επαρχιακή Βάρνα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2011)

Το πρωτοσέλιδο της Λιμπερασιόν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2011)

Το ερώτημα είναι: χάος ή γκάζι;

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/gapchaos/


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2011)

*Άνοδος πωλήσεων 0,92% για τους 10 μεγάλους ομίλους σουπερμάρκετ* (Μικρότερη ποσοστιαία, αλλά πάντως αύξηση, και στις πωλήσεις συνολικά των 74 ομίλων σουπερμάρκετ)
Στις επιχειρήσεις του κλάδου απασχολούνται δεκάδες χιλιάδες άτομα (ενδεικτικά: Καρφούρ Μαρινόπουλος >15.000 άτομα, ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος >9.500 άτομα, Σκλαβενίτης ~7.000 άτομα, Αφοί Βερόπουλοι ~6.000 άτομα, Πέντε ΑΕΕ "Γαλαξίας" ~3.500 άτομα).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 9, 2011)

Έπιασαν και τον πολιτικό κρατούμενο να πίνει τον καφέ του στα Σκόπια.
http://sports.in.gr/football/superleague/article/?aid=1231136835

Στη σύλληψη του Μάκη Ψωμιάδη προχώρησαν οι αστυνομικές αρχές στην ΠΓΔΜ. Κατά του πρώην μεγαλομετόχου της ΠΑΕ Καβάλα, εκκρεμεί ευρωπαϊκό ένταλμα σύλληψης για συμμετοχή σε εγκληματική οργάνωση που διέπραττε αξιόποινες πράξεις, όπως εκβίαση, απάτες, δωροδοκίες και αλλοιώσεις αποτελεσμάτων σε ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες και «στημένα» παιχνίδια.
Ο Ψωμιάδης συνελήφθη την ώρα που έπινε τον καφέ του, μετά από αξιοποίηση πληροφοριών που είχαν στη διάθεσή τους οι αστυνομικές αρχές της ΠΓΔΜ από την ελληνική Αστυνομία.​


----------



## Palavra (Nov 9, 2011)

Άντε να δούμε πώς θα τη σκαπουλάρει τώρα, ο Μάκης-Τσε (Τσε).


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Άντε να δούμε πώς θα τη σκαπουλάρει τώρα, ο Μάκης-Τσε (Τσε).



Μην ανησυχείτε, θα πάρει και αυτός τη θέση του στο βιβλίο των ηρώων του τρόμου:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2011)

Ποια είναι η πεντοχίλιαρη;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ποια είναι η πεντοχίλιαρη;


Μα, φυσικά, η Aπόλυτη!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2011)

Ο Νίκος Γεωργιάδης στη σημερινή Athens Voice:

Ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου άργησε να αντιληφθεί πως μεταξύ Κοπεγχάγης και Καΐρου ο Έλληνας μικροαστός επιλέγει το Κάιρο. Η διετής θητεία του ήταν η κορυφαία στιγμή της επιβεβαίωσης πως η όποια εκσυγχρονιστική τακτική είναι αδύναμη να διορθώσει τη ζημιά που επέφερε στον τόπο η αυταρχική μικροαστική νοοτροπία του βαθέος ΠΑΣΟΚ, ιδεολογική έκφραση του αυθεντικού Παπανδρεϊσμού. Ο Γιώργος πλήρωσε τον ευτελισμό της κεντροαριστερής προοπτικής που επέβαλε ο πατέρας του και οι συν αυτώ αυτοδίδακτοι μάγοι της πράσινης εξουσίας. Άτομα μικρά και ανόητα ανακάλυψαν τον τρόπο επιβολής στη χώρα της νοοτροπίας του ανυπόμονου για πλουτισμό και πνευματικό ραχάτι πικραμένου νεοέλληνα. Αυτή τη βουλιμία της απληστίας ενός πολιτικού μοντέλου διακυβέρνησης πλήρωσε ο Γ. Παπανδρέου. Τώρα, στην απόλυτη μοναξιά της αποκαθήλωσής του, θα αναγνωρίζει πως η διαφορά μεταξύ Σουηδίας και Λαμίας δεν είναι οι αμοιβές ή το ύψος των συντάξεων, ούτε καν οι θεσμοί, αλλά κάτι πολύ πιο σημαντικό. Είναι η κουλτούρα των πολιτών. Το διαμέτρημα των ταγών. Η μόρφωση και η νοοτροπία των πολιτικών. Είναι το μείγμα συλλογικής συνείδησης των ψηφοφόρων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το είπαν και οι παλιότεροι με δύο λόγια:

*Αμαρτίαι γονέων παιδεύουσι τέκνα

The sins of the fathers are visited upon the children*

και δικαιοσύνην διατηρών και ποιών έλεος εις χιλιάδας αφαιρών ανομίας και αδικίας και αμαρτίας και ου καθαριεί τον ένοχον επάγων ανομίας πατέρων επί τέκνα και επί τέκνα τέκνων, επί τρίτην και τετάρτην γενεάν. (Έξοδος 34:7)

Keeping mercy for thousands, forgiving iniquity and transgression and sin, and that will by no means clear the guilty; visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children, and upon the children's children, unto the third and to the fourth generation. (Exodus 34:7)​


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2011)

Πριν αρχίσουμε όμως να κατηγορούμε την κουλτούρα των πολιτών, που μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν αυτά κλπκλπ, καλό είναι να δούμε και τις συνθήκες που οδηγούν σε συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά. όσο περίεργο και να μας φανεί, δεν είμαστε μοναδικοί στον τρόπο που συμπεριφερόμαστε. Ποιος δεν επιθυμεί τον πλουτισμό και το καθισιό; Ο Γερμανός μήπως; ή ο Σουηδός; Ναι, κάθε χώρα έχει τις ιδιομορφίες της, αλλά όλοι λίγο πολύ στα ίδια κινούμαστε. Στο τεράστιο μωσαϊκό της ΕΕ ελάχιστα φαινόμενα είναι μοναδικά. 

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο διαπιστώνω έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η αγιοποίηση του ΓΑΠ, με το ένα μάτι στις εκλογές φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο διαπιστώνω έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η αγιοποίηση του ΓΑΠ, με το ένα μάτι στις εκλογές φυσικά.


Ναι, οι μεν θα αγιοποιούν , οι άλλοι δεν θα πάψουν να μιλάνε για δημοψήφισμα και λύση Πετσάλνικου — και οι μετοχές τους θα ανταγωνίζονται τις μετοχές των τραπεζών. Ας έχουν μαζί τους κι ένα εμετικόμετρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πριν αρχίσουμε όμως να κατηγορούμε την κουλτούρα των πολιτών, που μόνο στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν αυτά κλπκλπ, καλό είναι να δούμε και τις συνθήκες που οδηγούν σε συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά. όσο περίεργο και να μας φανεί, δεν είμαστε μοναδικοί στον τρόπο που συμπεριφερόμαστε. Ποιος δεν επιθυμεί τον πλουτισμό και το καθισιό; Ο Γερμανός μήπως; ή ο Σουηδός; Ναι, κάθε χώρα έχει τις ιδιομορφίες της, αλλά όλοι λίγο πολύ στα ίδια κινούμαστε. Στο τεράστιο μωσαϊκό της ΕΕ ελάχιστα φαινόμενα είναι μοναδικά. .


Ωστόσο, το θέμα είναι το δια ταύτα. Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει άκρατος ατομικισμός (_μακριά από τον ** μας_ κ.ο.κ.), με παράλληλη δυσπιστία και εχθρότητα προς το θεσμό του κράτους (που στις χώρες που αναφέρεις δεν υπάρχει σε τέτοιο βαθμό), ωχαδερφισμός (σιγά μην καταγγείλω εγώ τον εφοριακό) και φυσικά ναι, υπάρχει διάχυτη η θέληση να καθόμαστε και να ξυνόμαστε, αλλά να πληρωνόμαστε, και γι' αυτό το δημόσιο μέχρι πρότινος το κυνηγούσαν όλοι με το τουφέκι. Και φυσικά δεν είμαστε μοναδικοί: στους Τούρκους, π.χ., μοιάζουμε ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

Εντωμεταξύ, στην Ουνέσκο.

Η γενική διευθύντρια της UNESCO, Ιρίνα Μπόκοβα, ανακοίνωσε την αναστολή εκτέλεσης νέων προγραμμάτων της οργάνωσης των Ηνωμένων Εθνών έως το τέλος του έτους, μετά την απόσυρση της αμερικανικής συνεισφοράς προς αυτήν σε αντίδραση για την εισδοχή της Παλαιστίνης. 
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231137060


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2011)

Πιθανόν να μοιάζουμε και στους Λετονούς, αυτό δεν το ξέρω. 
Όμως να επισημάνω ένα πράγμα: λες για το δημόσιο το οποίο το κυνηγούσαν όλοι πρότινος με το τουφέκι. Μπορείς να σκεφτείς τρεις λόγους κοινωνικο-οικονομικούς που να δικαιολογούν αυτό το κυνήγι και μάλιστα στο κάνουν αναπόφευκτο και αναμενόμενο; Όχι καθισιό, βόλεμα, ωχαδερφισμό κλπ, think big. 
Πώς άλλαξε η κοινωνία μεταπολεμικά; 
Πώς άλλαξε η απασχόληση στη χώρα μας τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια;
Πώς άλλαξε ο τρόπος εργασίας;
Τι εργατικό δυναμικό διαθέτει η Ελλάδα; Τι προσόντα έχει το εργατικό δυναμικό; Πού βρίσκεται σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο άλλων χωρών;
Τι δυνατότητες υπήρχαν για απασχόληση και που έχουμε τεχνογνωσία; Πώς εκμεταλλευόμαστε την τεχνογνωσία αυτή; Πού δυσκολευόμαστε να την εκμεταλλευτούμε; Τι ποσοστά ετεροαπασχόλησης υπάρχουν και σε ποιους κλάδους; Γιατί κλπκλ. 
Δεν είναι εύκολα ερωτήματα και οι σοβαρές απαντήσεις δε βγαίνουν σε πέντε λεπτά, αλλά λίγο πολύ τα έχουμε συζητήσει και δε χρειάζεται να τα ξαναλέμε. 
Εγώ επιλέγω να βλέπω τον ελληνικό λαό με συμπάθεια. Μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο η απόσταση, μπορεί τα πιο πάνω ερωτήματα που τα έφαγα με το κουταλάκι και που με ξάφνιασαν οι απαντήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2011)

Να δω πότε θα το πάρουν είδηση και πώς θα το διορθώσουν, αλλά (μέχρι σήμερα) η πολιτειακή ιεραρχία στην Ελλάδα είναι: πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας, πρωθυπουργός, πρόεδρος της βουλής, αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης (που, για όποιον δεν το έχει συνειδητοποιήσει, θα είναι πια το ΚΚΕ).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

Στο μπλογκ Bits and Pieces του Δημοκίδη στη Lifo, εκτενής αναφορά στον φον Φούφουτο του Sarant :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2011)

Ναι, μόλις το είδα κι εγώ -πρέπει να τον κεράσω τον άνθρωπο!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο δημοτικό που πρωτοάκουσα το αστειάκι με το Φούφουτο, τελείωνε αλλιώς: "Ποιαν Ελένη; Την αδερφή του Περικλή;", "ποιου Περικλή;", "του π****** μου του μερακλή"! Και, ναι, τότε γελάγαμε με κάτι τέτοια...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2011)

Αν δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα στο email σας, δείτε τον Βενιζέλο στην καινούργια του καριέρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, he's grim, he's reaping taxes, we'll see him in hell: death metal suits him well.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2011)

*Κυβερνοκατασκοπεία κατά Greenpeace από εταιρεία ενέργειας*

Η EDF, η εταιρεία που διαχειρίζεται τους 58 πυρηνικούς σταθμούς της Γαλλίας, κρίθηκε ένοχη από δικαστήριο της χώρας για την υποκλοπή εσωτερικών εγγράφων της Greenpeace που αφορούσαν την εκστρατεία της κατά της πυρηνικής ενέργειας.

Ο ενεργειακός γίγαντας κλήθηκε να πληρώσει πρόστιμο 1,5 εκατ. δολαρίων, ενώ δύο από τα στελέχη της καταδικάστηκαν σε φυλάκιση μαζί με τρία άλλα άτομα που εμπλέκονται στην υπόθεση.

Το περιστατικό επαναφέρει στη μνήμη το πλήγμα που είχε δεχθεί η Greenpeace το 1985, όταν πράκτορες που δρούσαν για λογαριασμό της γαλλικής κυβέρνησης βύθισαν το πλοίο Rainbow Warrior ενώ βρισκόταν σε λιμάνι της Νέας Ζηλανδίας. Αιτία ήταν οι αντιδράσεις της οργάνωσης στις πυρηνικές δοκιμές που πραγματοποιούσε η Γαλλία στον Ειρηνικό.
[...]​
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=429739&h1=true


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Στις 2 Αυγούστου θα εκδικαστεί η αγωγή των δωδεκαθεϊστών για την *κατάχωση *βωμού των 12 θεών.


Αγγλικό όρο για την _κατάχωση _έχουμε; :) Έχει χιλιάδες ευρήματα, πλέον.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Θα ψάξω αργότερα για όρο, αλλά δεν θα ήταν λάθος να μιλήσουμε για burial, ή εδώ reburial, of the temple.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2011)

Τα ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης, 10 Νοεμβρίου, η αστυνομία και ο στρατός της Βραζιλίας καταλαμβάνουν τη φαβέλα Ροσίνια (περίπου 70.000 κάτοικοι), τη μεγαλύτερη του Ρίο, στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνταν περίπου 200 έμποροι ναρκωτικών. Καταλαμβάνουν επίσης τις φαβέλες Βιντικάλ και Σάκαρα ντου Σέου. Η κατάληψη έγινε στο πλαίσιο της εκκαθάρισης της πόλης για το Μουντιάλ του 2014 και τους Ολυμπιακούς του 2016 (επιχείρηση «Ειρηνικό Σοκ»), και ήταν ειρηνική - οι μεγαλύτερες εφημερίδες της Βραζιλίας λένε ότι δεν υπήρξε ανταλλαγή πυρών με τους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, σε αντίθεση με ανάλογες επιχειρήσεις του παρελθόντος.

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες από το πολυτελές σπίτι στη φαβέλα ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, του Σάντρο Λουίς Αμορίμ ή «Ψαριού» (Peixe, Πέισε), καθώς και του φερόμενου ως επικεφαλής του εμπορίου στη φαβέλα, Αντόνιο Μπονφίν Λόπες, ή «Ούτε» (Nem, Νεν), οι οποίοι συνελήφθησαν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2011)

Εντελώς 80s αισθητική, όπως περιμένει κανείς απο εμπόρους που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους .


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2011)

Πρόσεξα ότι διαβάζει την Τέχνη του Πολέμου, του Σουν Τζου!


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2011)

Αυτό είναι στάνταρ εγχειρίδιο του καλού μάνατζερ, Κώστα!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2011)

Costas said:


> Πρόσεξα ότι διαβάζει την Τέχνη του Πολέμου, του Σουν Τζου!


Χε, χε, κι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν το είδα. :)


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε φωτογραφίες από το πολυτελές σπίτι στη φαβέλα ενός από τους μεγαλύτερους εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, του Σάντρο Λουίς Αμορίμ ή «Ψαριού» (Peixe, Πέισε), καθώς και του φερόμενου ως επικεφαλής του εμπορίου στη φαβέλα, Αντόνιο Μπονφίν Λόπες, ή «Ούτε» (Nem, Νεν), οι οποίοι συνελήφθησαν.



Οι παραπάνω εικόνες υπάρχουν κατ' αντιστοιχία και στην χώρα μας. Σε περιοχές με μεγάλους πληθυσμούς τσιγγάνων όπως Ασπρόπυργος, Μενίδι, Ζεφύρι. Γύρω-γύρω ένα σετ τσαντήρια και παράγκες και στην μέση ένα διόροφο/τριόροφο/βίλα κατασκευασμένη με τα καλύτερα οικοδομικά υλικά και απ' έξω διάφορα «λαϊκά» οχήματα, από Cayenne και πάνω. 

Αααααχχχχ.... Καταραμένη φτώχια...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Πολλή πλάκα. Βγαίνει ο ρεπόρτερ στον Σκάι και ανακοινώνει την είδηση ότι ένας 18χρονος μαθητής εισέβαλε στο λύκειό του, στο Μαρούσι, επιτέθηκε στους καθηγητές του και τραυμάτισε με ένα σπαθί σαμουράι δύο άτομα. Και συμπληρώνει:

Δεν λέμε ποιο σχολείο είναι, για να μη θορυβήσουμε τους γονείς.
​Δεδομένου ότι στο Μαρούσι υπάρχουν συνολικά 9 δημόσια λύκεια και αρκετά ιδιωτικά, τι ακριβώς πέτυχε ο ρεπόρτερ; Να μη θορυβήσει τους γονείς ενός σχολείου ή να θορυβήσει μερικές χιλιάδες γονείς που έχουν παιδιά σε λύκεια του Αμαρουσίου;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Ίσως κατάλληλο για το πολιτικό φόρουμ, αλλά, αν θέλετε να το συζητήσετε, μπορεί και να μετακομίσει:

Με τίτλο «Η Ελλάδα δεν εξαπάτησε», ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Σημίτης απαντά μέσω της εφημερίδας Le Monde στις πρόσφατες δηλώσεις του Νικολά Σαρκοζί ότι η χώρα μπήκε στην Ευρωζώνη με πλαστά στοιχεία.

Στο άρθρο του ο κ. Σημίτης υπενθυμίζει ότι η Ελλάδα μπήκε στην Ευρωζώνη βάσει των στοιχείων του 1999, ενώ η κυβέρνηση που ήρθε στην εξουσία το 2004 (του Κ.Καραμανλή) άλλαξε τον τρόπο υπολογισμού των στρατιωτικών δαπανών, πράγμα που τελικά «φούσκωσε» τα στοιχεία των επόμενων ετών.

«Το γεγονός αυτό το κατήγγειλα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και είναι πραγματικά λυπηρό που ο κ. Σαρκοζί καταφεύγει στην ίδια επιχειρηματολογία, αντί να ερευνά την ακεραιότητα των υπηρεσιών της Κομισιόν και της ΕΚΤ» συνεχίζει.

Υπενθυμίζει μάλιστα ότι «το έλλειμμα της Γαλλίας κατά την είσοδο στην ΟΝΕ το 1997 ήταν μεγαλύτερο από της Ελλάδας, καθώς ξεπερνούσε το 3,3% του ΑΕΠ και συνεπώς τις απαιτήσεις του Μάαστριχτ.

«Ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι ενστάσεις για τα στατιστικά στοιχεία θα δώσουν τη θέση τους σε πιο ώριμες σκέψεις, κυρίως για το πώς θα δημιουργήσουμε τις απαραίτητες συνθήκες για τη συνύπαρξη κρατών με διαφορετικό επίπεδο ανάπτυξης σε μια νομισματική ζώνη» καταλήγει ο κ. Σημίτης.​
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231137732


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Μόνη σκέψη: too late! Αυτό το ζήτημα έπρεπε να το είχαμε χειριστεί με πολύ διαφορετικό επικοινωνιακό τρόπο εδώ και χρόνια. 
Αντί γι'αυτό έχουμε φτάσει να καλείται Έλληνας υπουργός σε ειδησεογραφική εκπομπή και να τον ρωτάει ο συντονιστής "γιατί στην Ελλάδα είσαστε όλοι απατεώνες;"

ΥΓ Αναφέρομαι στην εμφάνιση του Γερουλάνου στο BBC την περασμένη Πέμπτη ή Τετάρτη. Ομολογουμένως με εντυπωσίασε η ψυχραιμία του και οι πολύ καλές απαντήσεις του, παρόλο που του επιτέθηκαν με επιχειρήματα σαν το παραπάνω. Και επειδή όχι, δεν έχουν τρελαθεί εντελώς οι πάντες, σχολιάστηκε αρνητικά στον τύπο το είδος των ερωτήσεων και θετικά ο Γερουλάνος.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Ορίστε και το βίντεο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Μπράβο Αλεξάνδρα, το έψαχνα και δεν το έβρισκα. Και όπως βλέπω τώρα δεύτερη φορά, ναι, προσπαθεί στην αρχή να παίξει την κασέτα "φταίνε οι προηγούμενοι", το οποίο ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το ξεπεράσουμε γιατί δεν είναι σοβαρή δικαιολογία, αλλά μετά πάει σχετικά καλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Αν έβρισκες τώρα και τα σχόλια στον Τύπο, να τα διαβάσουμε κι εμείς...


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2011)

Σίγα σιγά, γιατί δεν έγινε δα και πρωτοσέλιδο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Υπάρχει αρκετή αμφισβήτηση για το σύνθημα «Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του εργάτη», αλλά ο πρύτανης του ΑΠΘ κ. Μυλόπουλος δοκιμάζει τα νεύρα μας με το καινούργιο «Κανείς δεν είναι παραπάνω (sic) από το νόμο, παρά μόνο οι παραδόσεις μας». Από το σημερινό Βήμα, με υπογραφή Γ. Γιατρομανωλάκη:

_«Κανείς δεν είναι παραπάνω (sic) από το νόμο, παρά μόνο οι παραδόσεις μας. Και το άσυλο είναι μια μακρά ακαδημαϊκή παράδοση. Συνδέεται με τις ακαδημαϊκές ελευθερίες, συνδέεται με τη διακίνηση των ιδεών, την αυτοτέλεια, την αυτονομία, την ανεξαρτησία του πανεπιστημίου, από οποιοδήποτε εξωτερικό παράγοντα» δήλωσε ο πρύτανης και συνέχισε: «Για μας, ανεξάρτητα από τη νομοθεσία, το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο υπάρχει»._

Η δήλωση αυτή του αξιότιμου πρύτανη του ΑΠΘ όχι μόνο επαναφέρει σε ισχύ το εθιμικό δίκαιο, αλλά επαναξιολογεί, με το κύρος της, τις αθάνατες παραδόσεις του ελληνικού λαού και τις επανατοποθετεί, καθαρά και ξάστερα, στο απυρόβλητο. Καιρός ήταν. Και η ζωοκλοπή παράδοση είναι. Και η οπλοκατοχή ομοίως. Ομοίως και η φοροδιαφυγή, η οποία μάλιστα κατά τους ειδικούς ανάγεται στην εποχή της Τουρκοκρατίας. Αμ η παράνομη στάθμευση, τι είναι παρά μία εκ των παραδόσεών «μας»; Καλώς λοιπόν που ο κ. πρύτανης τοποθέτησε τις «παραδόσεις μας» πάνω και από τον νόμο.

Όμως για κείνο που πράγματι πρέπει να επαινεθεί, είναι που μας θύμισε, ως μια από τις ευλογίες του «παραδοσιακού» μας ασύλου, «τη διακίνηση των ιδεών» στα πανεπιστήμια. Πρύτανης είναι και, δεν αμφιβάλλω, χρόνια τώρα βλέπει πως τόσο στο σεβαστό μου ΑΠΘ, όσο και στα υπόλοιπα πανεπιστήμια, το μόνο που «διακινείται» νυχθημερόν είναι οι ιδέες.

Υποθέτω πως κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να μας αναφέρει κάποιες από τις πολλές «ιδέες» που έχουν διακινηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια, μέσω ασύλου, και τώρα- φευ- πάει αλυσοδένονται... Κι ακόμη πιο αξιέπαινος γίνεται, καθώς λησμονώντας τον στρεβλό νόμο 4009 για τα ΑΕΙ, και τα όσα μύρια δεινά επιφυλάσσει στα πανεπιστήμιά μας, λησμονώντας τη χρεοκοπημένη Παιδεία μας επικεντρώνεται, ειδικά τις μέρες αυτές, στο «παραδοσιακό» μας άσυλο. Εκθειάζει ένα άσυλο-φρικιό, που, το ξέρουμε όλοι, μαζί με άλλες αστοχίες και λαϊκισμούς, υποβάθμισε και ευτέλισε τα πανεπιστήμιά μας. Ακριβώς όπως μας έχουν ευτελίσει και καταστρέψει πολλές από τις αθάνατες ελληνικές μας παραδόσεις. Που εξακολουθούν να φεγγοβολούν «παραπάνω από το νόμο».​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Να προσθέσω στις ελληνικές παραδόσεις που είναι "παραπάνω από τον νόμο" το φακελάκι και το ρουσφέτι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Να προσθέσω στις ελληνικές παραδόσεις που είναι "παραπάνω από τον νόμο" το φακελάκι και το ρουσφέτι.


Και το ξύλο στα αμφιθέατρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Και ένα αμίμητο σχόλιο στο παραπάνω του κ. Γιατρομανωλάκη:


Μα κύριε Γιατρομανωλάκη, τι πράγματα είναι αυτά που λέτε; Σας παρακαλώ, συνέλθετε, ελάτε στα συγκαλά σας!... Ο Μυλόπουλος τα είπε αυτά, δεν τα είπε δα και κανένα σπουδαίο πρόσωπο. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο περίπου αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει πει τόσες ανοησίες (και μ..., ήθελα να πω αλλά καταλαβαίνετε...) και τόσες ελαφρότητες που ένας θεός ξέρει το σόι πρύτανης είναι. Απορώ γιατί το υπουργείο δεν τον έχει καθαιρέσει ακόμη αλλά εξακολουθεί να του πληρώνει και τον μισθό συν τα ειδικά επιδόματα θέσης κλπ. κλπ. Και πάλι ξανακάνετε λάθος να ζητάτε από τον Μυλόπουλο "ιδέες": βεβαίως, θα σας παραπέμψει στις μπούρδες που διακίνησε όλον αυτόν τον καιρό στην προσπάθειά του να προστατέψει την καρέκλα του και τις όμορφες κα/ωλοπληρωμένες (εμ, το σκεφτήκατε αυτό; βλέπετε, να πού είναι κρυμμένες οι διακινούμενες και διά του ασύλου προστατευμένες ιδέες...). 
Μάλλον, κ. Γιατρομανωλάκη, δεν διαβάζετε, δεν παρακολουθείτε, δεν καταλαβαίνετε, δεν..δεν.. όσα όλη η Ελλάδα και η Εσπερία έχει καταλάβει: Εμείς εδώ στο ΑΠΘ έχουμε πρύτανη που το λέει η καρδούλα του, έχει κότσια, ή καλύτερα he has balls, όπως θα έλεγε και ο ίδιος καθώς του έχουν μείνει κάποια γλωσσικά κουσούρια από τις μακρόχρονες σπουδές και ερευνητικές και λοιπές παραμονές του στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο. Αμ πώς, που θά'λεγε και ο γνωστός κωμικός. Τι μας περάσατε εμάς; Σαν κάποιους άλλους που σάπισαν στα πανεπιστήμια να σπουδάζουν και να μελετούν; Εμείς είμαστε καπάτσοι, καταφερτζήδες, ζαρντινεροπαπάρες και αρχιπ(ρ)uτάνεις. Δεν είμαστε σαν αυτόν το νεροβούβαλο τον δικό σας τον καλλιτέχνη. Μυλόπουλος και ξερό ψωμί! που θά'λεγε κι ο λαουτζίκος! Ζήτω το πρυτανείο, ζήτω και τα πρυτάνια μας! 
Να μας ζήσουν, είναι σαν τα μούτρα μας κι αυτοί, γιατί ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΑΜΕ, ας τους γευτούμε τώρα. 
ΑΠΘΔΕΠίτης​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2011)

Από το Twitter:



 @megask2 megasavatokiriako 

Η εκπομπή mega σαββατοκύριακο ψάχνει κάποιον τηλεθεατή με άποψη για τα τεκτενόμενα (sic), να έρθει στην εκπομπή και να την καταθέσει. Ευχαριστούμε.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

nickel said:


> (...) με υπογραφή Γ. Γιατρομανωλάκη:
> 
> _«Κανείς δεν είναι παραπάνω (sic) από το νόμο, (...) *Καλώς λοιπόν που* ο κ. πρύτανης τοποθέτησε τις «παραδόσεις μας» πάνω και από τον νόμο._​


_

Νομίζω πως και μετά τα (δικά μου) έντονα χρειάζεται ένα sic. Τι λέτε;_


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Δεν θα το έλεγα, αλλά καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει και δεν με παραξενεύει. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, καλώς δεν έβαλα «(sic)». Όταν τα παραθέματα είναι απλή αντιγραφή, δεν έχει μεσολαβήσει (επανα)δακτυλογράφηση για να υπάρχει περίπτωση πληκτρολισθήματος.


----------



## sarant (Nov 16, 2011)

Είναι τάχα λάθος το "παραπάνω από το νόμο" και του βάζει σικ ο Γιατρομανωλάκης; Δεν σημαίνει "πιο πάνω"; Πράγματι συχνότερο είναι "κανείς δεν είναι πάνω από το νόμο" αλλά διστάζω να θεωρήσω λάθος το "παραπάνω".


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2011)

Κάποτε δεν αποκλείεται και το «πάνω από το νόμο» να θεωρούσαν ότι δεν υπηρετεί το κλισέ («υπεράνω του νόμου»).


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2011)

Εγώ θεωρώ λάθος το "παραπάνω από το νόμο" (με πάει σε ποσοτική και όχι σε χωρική σημασία όπως το "πάνω" και το "πιο πάνω"), όχι με την αυστηρή έννοια της λογικής αλλά με την έννοια της σπανιότητας της σύναψης. Αλλά εξίσου λάθος θεωρώ το "καλώς λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης"· τα σωστά θα ήταν είτε "καλώς λοιπόν ο πρύτανης..." είτε --με άλλη σημασία-- "καλά λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης...[γιατί αλλιώς...]". Το "καλώς λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης" μού φαίνεται καθαρό λάθος. Καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει, αλλά αυτό δεν ακυρώνει το λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2011)

Αυτή εδώ η αφίσα είναι σίγουρα φωτομοντάζ:








Αλλά γι' αυτήν εδώ δεν πρέπει να χρειάστηκαν φωτομοντάζ:







Αναλυτικά:
http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/2011/11/16/benetton-launches-the-unhate-campaign/


----------



## sarant (Nov 17, 2011)

Costas said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ λάθος το "παραπάνω από το νόμο" (με πάει σε ποσοτική και όχι σε χωρική σημασία όπως το "πάνω" και το "πιο πάνω"), όχι με την αυστηρή έννοια της λογικής αλλά με την έννοια της σπανιότητας της σύναψης. Αλλά εξίσου λάθος θεωρώ το "καλώς λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης"· τα σωστά θα ήταν είτε "καλώς λοιπόν ο πρύτανης..." είτε --με άλλη σημασία-- "καλά λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης...[γιατί αλλιώς...]". Το "καλώς λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης" μού φαίνεται καθαρό λάθος. Καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει, αλλά αυτό δεν ακυρώνει το λάθος.



Σπάνια σύναψη μπορεί να είναι, αλλά α) την έχει το ΛΚΝ: || (προφ.) εκφέρει το β' όρο σύγκρισης: Aγαπούσαν την ελευθερία ~ από τη ζωή. (έκφρ.) είμαι λίγο / λιγάκι ~ από αυτόν, αυτή, κτλ., είμαι λίγο καλύτερος από αυτόν.
και β) την κατοχυρώνει ο Σαμαράκης στο Αρνούμαι:
... Ετόλμησα να βάλω παραπάνω από το Νόμο 11.113.303... να βάλω τι;.. Το θάνατο του γιού μου... το θάνατο του παιδιού μου... το θάνατο ενός παιδιού... έναν κάποιο θάνατο... Αλλά πώς μπορεί ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος να κάνει αυτό που έκανα εγώ;.. Πώς μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος φυσιολογικός να βάλει το θάνατο του παιδιού του, του μόνου του παιδιού, παραπάνω από το μεγαλειώδη, τον καταπληκτικό Νόμο 11.113.303;.. Παραπάνω δηλαδή από τη Μαζική Παραγωγή;..

Και δεδομένου ότι είναι προφορικός ο λόγος του Μυλ. δεν στέκει να βάζει (σικ) ο Γιατρομ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2011)

Από τα χθεσινά ΝΕΑ:
Η γενιά που σταμάτησε την πρόοδο 
Του Αντύπα Καρίπογλου
Κατά έναν ασυνήθη τρόπο, όταν μιλάμε για τη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου, δεν την προσδιορίζουμε σε χρονική σχέση με το ιστορικό γεγονός, όπως π.χ. μιλώντας για τη γενιά του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, αλλά της πιστώνουμε το ίδιο το γεγονός. Ταυτόχρονα, σ' αυτό το γεγονός δόθηκε μια μυθολογική διάσταση. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία που ηλικιακά ανήκει σ' αυτήν τη γενιά ούτε υπέφερε από τη χούντα, ούτε αντέδρασε, ούτε - πολύ περισσότερο - την έριξε. Γεννημένοι μετά τον Εμφύλιο, οι άνθρωποι αυτής της γενιάς, ενώ δεν έζησαν τις τραγωδίες των γονιών τους, και πριν δημιουργήσουν κάτι για το οποίο θα μπορούσαν να είναι περήφανοι, πέρασαν κατευθείαν στο στάδιο απόλαυσης των καρπών των «θυσιών» τους, οικειοποιούμενοι το επίτευγμα του (διαρκώς ποθούμενου) εκδημοκρατισμού και εξευρωπαϊσμού του νεοελληνικού κράτους. Αν, απλοϊκά ίσως, ορίζαμε την πρόοδο ως επαύξηση των υλικών και μη αγαθών από γενιά σε γενιά, η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου έζησε κάνοντας ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Κατασπατάλησε ό,τι κληρονόμησε, επειδή ακριβώς θεωρούσε ότι αποτελούσε τη δίκαιη αμοιβή για όσα «έκανε». Κι όταν η κληρονομιά σώθηκε, δανείστηκε, διότι θεωρούσε ότι δεν ξοφλήθηκαν οι «προσφερθείσες» υπηρεσίες της προς τον τόπο. Δεν κατανάλωσε απλώς τα υλικά αγαθά, «κατανάλωσε» και την άυλη περιουσία μας. Τη γνώση, μετατρέποντας την παιδεία σε μηχανισμό απονομής κρατικών μισθών. Τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς, μετατρέποντας το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους σε εργαλεία άσκησης λαϊκίστικης πολιτικής. Τους ίδιους τους δεσμούς που κρατούν άρρηκτο τον κοινωνικό ιστό, μετατρέποντάς τους σε δίκτυο εξυπηρέτησης μικροπολιτικών και συντεχνιακών συμφερόντων.
Ετσι, μοιραία, η διαδρομή αυτής της γενιάς «κράσαρε». Η ευημερία που απολαύσαμε ήταν δανεική, η πρόοδος ήταν πρόσκαιρη, κράτησε μέχρι την ώρα του λογαριασμού. Η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου αντέστρεψε την πορεία προς τα εμπρός. Αντί να προσθέσει, έφαγε ό,τι έφτιαξαν οι γονείς της, κι όταν αυτά τελείωσαν, έφαγε όσα θα φτιάξουν τα παιδιά της. Αυτό που τώρα πρέπει να κάνει για να εξιλεωθεί είναι να βοηθήσει σε κάθε προσπάθεια διάσωσης των εγγονιών της.
_
Ο Αντύπας Καρίπογλου είναι δικηγόρος. Το 1973 ήταν 9 χρονών, οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρος αν ανήκει ή όχι στη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου_
​


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2011)

sarant said:


> Και δεδομένου ότι είναι προφορικός ο λόγος του Μυλ. δεν στέκει να βάζει (σικ) ο Γιατρομ.


Στέκει όμως να βάζω εγώ sic στο "καλώς λοιπόν που ο πρύτανης" του Γιατρομ. :)

Όσο για τον Benetton: τι κάνει ο κόσμος για να πουλήσει ένα μπλουζάκι... Σε λίγο φωτογραφία αξιωματικού των SS να φιλιέται με ριγωτό τρόφιμο του Άουσβιτς με λεζάντα Unhate... Να μου το θυμηθείτε...


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2011)

Σηκώνει πολλή συζήτηση αυτό Άλεξ και δεν ξέρω από πού να αρχίσω. 
Ένα που σκέφτομαι όμως είναι κατά πόσο η γενιά αυτή συμπεριφέρθηκε διαφορετικά από άλλες παρόμοιες ομάδες σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις (όχι στην Ελλάδα). Αυτό βεβαίως δε λιγοστεύει την ευθύνη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2011)

Ο νέος ηλικιακός (και πολιτικός, ίσως;...) ρατσισμός έχει όνομα: "κάτω η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου!"


----------



## Costas (Nov 18, 2011)

Αλιάα Αλμάχντι: η Αιγύπτια «γυμνή» μπλόγκερ που προκάλεσε αντιδράσεις (in.gr)

Στο σύντομο κείμενο που συνοδεύει τη φωτογραφία της, η νεαρή Αιγύπτια, που συστήνεται ως φοιτήτρια στα Μέσα Μαζικής Επικοινωνίας, δηλώνει ότι λυπάται που γυμνά μοντέλα έχουν απαγορευτεί στις σχολές Καλών τεχνών, που κάθε είδους γυμνό έχει εξοβελιστεί από τα βιβλία τέχνης και διεκδικεί, αναμφίβολα με βροντερό τρόπο, τη δική της «ελευθερία έκφρασης».

Στο ιστολόγιό της, με τίτλο «Ήρεμες εξομολογήσεις», η Αλιάα δηλώνει χωρίς περιστροφές και υπονοούμενα ότι είναι «άθεη και ατομίστρια» και στρατευμένη «εναντίον μιας κοινωνίας βίας, ρατσισμού, σεξισμού, σεξουαλικής παρενόχλησης και υποκρισίας».

Το εγχείρημά της σίγουρα δεν έχει προηγούμενο στην Αίγυπτο και δεν είναι λίγοι που φοβούνται για τη ζωή της. Δείχνοντας το γυμνό της σώμα και αποκαλύπτοντας την αθεΐα της, έσπασε μονομιάς δύο μεγάλα ταμπού της αιγυπτιακής κοινωνίας και αρκετοί εκφράζουν φόβους ότι ενδέχεται να αποτελέσει στόχο των σαλαφιστών, φονταμενταλιστών μουσουλμάνων η παρουσία των οποίων γίνεται ολοένα και πιο αισθητή στην μετά Μουμπάρακ εποχή.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Η γενιά που σταμάτησε την πρόοδο





Costas said:


> Ο νέος ηλικιακός (και πολιτικός, ίσως;...) ρατσισμός έχει όνομα: "κάτω η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου!"


Νά ένα κήρυγμα που δεν με πείθει. Μήπως το να φορτώνουμε τα σημερινά δεινά στη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου είναι απλώς ο τελευταίος κρίκος στην αλυσίδα του "αυταπόδεικτου" νεοελληνικού φαντάσματος ότι για τα πάντα φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι; Μα φυσικά φταίνε οι ξένοι, οι Γερμανοί, οι Εβραίοι (εννοείται, οι Εβραίοι πρώτοι πρώτοι), οι μασόνοι, οι κερδοσκόποι, ο Σόρος, η Μεταπολίτευση, ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, οι Αμερικάνοι (πώς τους ξέχασα;), ο πάπας (το βεβαιώνει η σημερινή _Ελεύθερη Ώρα_), τώρα ανακαλύψαμε και τη Γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου, από την οποία κομψά κομψά βγάζει την ουρίτσα του ο Αντύπας (γιατί Αντύπας και όχι Αντίπας;) Καρίπογλου; Αν ο ίδιος ήταν εννιά χρονών στο Πολυτεχνείο, σήμερα κοντεύει στα σαράντα εφτά, ασκεί επάγγελμα με κοινωνική προβολή και, κατά τεκμήριο, χωρίς να ερευνήσω τίποτα άλλο, συμπεραίνω ότι θα πρέπει να έχει παρουσία με κάποιο κύρος, ή τουλάχιστον να ασκεί κανονικά το δικαίωμα της ψήφου, άρα οφείλει να επωμιστεί το αναλογούν σ' αυτόν από την ομαδική ευθύνη για το πώς φτάσαμε ώς εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2011)

Απλά η γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου, αν υποθέσουμε οτι είναι αυτοί που γεννήθηκαν την περίοδο 50-60, ήταν στα πράγματα και κάνανε κουμάντο στη χώρα την περίοδο 1990- 2010, οπότε φαίνονται πιο πολλοί.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2011)

To σημερινό ντούντλι του γκούγκλη είναι αφιερωμένο στον Στανισλάβ Λεμ και είναι εμπνευσμένο από την Κυβεριάδα. Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα παιχνίδι που παίρνει λίγη ώρα να το παίξεις ως το τέλος, ειδικά για όσους δεν ξέρουν από διαμόρφωση- αποδιαμόρφωση σήματος ή είναι σκράπες στη σκοποβολή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πολλά πολλά με το ποδόσφαιρο δεν έχω και φοβάμαι ότι θα εισπράξω απογοήτευση, αλλά ξέρω ακριβώς πού θα περάσω, Θεού θέλοντος, το βράδυ της 6ης Δεκεμβρίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2011)

Φτάσαμε υπό το κράτος της πράσινης τρομοκρατίας  να μιλάμε συνθηματικά και να πανηγυρίζουμε σαν κόπτες στην πλατεία Ταχρίρ...

Έβαλα και φατσούλα...


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2011)

Τι μ...ς που 'ναι οι Αμερικάνοι, ρε π...η μου! (ΝΥΤ) Μισιονάριοι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως!κι ο κόσμος όλος να χορεύει στο ρυθμό και στις ιδεοληψίες τους! Δεν μπορώ, δεν αντέχω!


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2011)

Η Ελευθεροτυπία εδώ και χρόνια ειδικεύεται στα άνοστα λογοπαίγνια στους τίτλους της. Αυτή τη φορά 'έγραψε' σε παραλογισμό:

Αργύρης Κουνάδης - Έφυγε ο κλασικός του ρεμπέτικου

Η μόνη αφετηρία του γελοίου και παραπλανητικού αυτού τίτλου είναι η εξής φράση: Το έργο του, ποικίλο και πλούσιο, με ρίζες ακόμα και σε εξαρχής «αντιφατικές» μουσικές παραδόσεις, άντλησε τις επιρροές του τόσο από το ρεμπέτικο όσο και από τους κλασικούς. Ράβδος εν γωνία, άρα βρέχει.
Υπογράφει η Χρυσούλα Παπαϊωάννου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν σκαρφίστηκε η ίδια τον αρλουμποειδή τίτλο ή αν τραβάει κι αυτή τα μαλλιά της.


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2011)

Άλλο --όχι από την Ελευθεροτυπία (γενικό δελτίο τύπου; )

ΟΙ ΝΥΜΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ HINDU KUSH
Οι νύμφες του Hindu Kush
08 Σεπτεμβρίου 2011 ... 26 Νοεμβρίου 2011 | Τριανόν Filmcenter > Πεδίο Άρεως - Πλ. Βικτωρίας Ντοκιμαντέρ

Ντοκιμαντέρ σε σενάριο – σκηνοθεσία της Αννέτας Παπαθανασίου, το οποίο παρουσιάζει μια *αρχέγονη* φυλή του βορειοδυτικού Πακιστάν.

Ζντόινγκ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2011)

Σε άλλο μήκος κύματος. Δεν έχω χρόνο να παρακολουθώ μπάσκετ, θέλει τα μάτια κολλημένα στην οθόνη. Καθώς όμως περίμενα να ξεκινήσει το threenet, παρακολούθησα τα τελευταία λεπτά από τον αγώνα του Παναθηναϊκού με κάποια ισπανική ομάδα της Μάλαγας. Πρέπει να βρω βιντεάκι: είχε ένα εκπληκτικό, απίστευτο, ροκαμβολικό τέλος.


(Ευτυχώς που δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι λόγω απεργίας δεν έχει threenet.)


Προσθήκη το βιντεάκι (ένα από πολλά για τη φοβερή ανατροπή, από 75-71 στα 15 δεύτερα πριν τη λήξη, σε 76-77 υπέρ του εκτός έδρας Παναθηναϊκού, με δύο τρίποντα του Διαμαντίδη).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeLb15QIV8U


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2011)

Λίγες μέρες αφότου ανέλαβε τα καθήκοντά του ο νέος αναπληρωτής υπουργός Παιδείας, Κωνσταντίνος Αρβανιτόπουλος, διακήρυξε ότι πρώτο μέλημά του είναι η επαναφορά ως υποχρεωτικού του μαθήματος των Θρησκευτικών. «Συζητάμε για όλα, αλλά πρώτα θα επανέλθουν τα Θρησκευτικά», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_24/11/2011_1296902

Θα κατάλαβε κι αυτός ότι μόνο οι προσευχές μάς σώζουν.

Κατά τ' άλλα, δεν ξέρουν κατά πόσο αληθεύει αυτό που γράφουν οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι:

Είναι εντυπωσιακό το ότι ο αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Παιδείας δεν γνωρίζει καν πως το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών, παρά τις αντίθετες προτάσεις εκπαιδευτικών και οργανώσεων για την προστασία των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, εξακολουθεί να είναι υποχρεωτικό σε όλες τις σχολικές τάξεις από την Γ' Δημοτικού έως και τη Β' Λυκείου (και παραμένει υποχρεωτικό και στην πρόταση του υπουργείου για το Νέο Λύκειο).
http://www.ecogreens-gr.org/cms/ind...-11-22-16-59-57&catid=13:edjucation&Itemid=29


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ο Μπίστης μιλώντας για τον Βορίδη "πριν και μετά", έκανε έναν σωστό παραλληλισμό:

Όπως ένας σταλινικός δεν μπορεί να πείσει για την ειλικρίνεια της μεταστροφής του αν δεν καταδικάσει απερίφραστα τον σταλινισμό το ίδιο και ένας οπαδός της χούντας δεν πείθει για την δημοκρατική του προσήλωση αν δεν καταδικάσει απερίφραστα την δικτατορία. Εδώ δεν χωρούν «ναι μεν αλλά» και «οι ιστορικές συνθήκες επέβαλλαν τότε σε ένα δεξιό μια συμπεριφορά που σήμερα δεν συνάδει κλπ». (...) Όμως αν δεν ξεκαθαρίσεις ρητά και κατηγορηματικά με το παρελθόν ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να επανέλθεις στα ίδια όταν θεωρήσεις ότι άλλαξαν πάλι οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες. Όπως το ΚΚΕ το 2011 ανακάλυψε πάλι τον Στάλιν και αποκατέστησε τον Ζαχαριάδη έτσι κάποιοι άλλοι αύριο μπορούν να ανακαλύψουν και πάλι την κρυφή γοητεία του Μεταξά, του Παπαδόπουλου και του Ιωαννίδη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2011)

«ένα κοντέινερ με μάρμαρο κοστίζει λιγότερο να πάει στην Κίνα απ' ό,τι να γεμίσουμε ένα φορτηγό μάρμαρο από τη Βόρεια Ελλάδα και να το φέρουμε στην Αθήνα», λέει ένας μικρός εξαγωγέας του κλάδου. (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## Costas (Nov 26, 2011)

Γράφει η Ν. Κοντράρου-Ρασσιά στην Ελευθεροτυπία για ένα βιβλίο αρχαίας ελληνικής τέχνης και αρχαιολογίας:

Συγγραφέας του είναι ο επίκουρος καθηγητής κλασικής αρχαιολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων Δημήτρης Πλάντζος, ο οποίος αποδεικνύει πως το καλό πανεπιστημιακό εγχειρίδιο δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκην το γραμμένο στην αρχαΐζουσα, με κακοτυπωμένες ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες.

Γραμμένο στην αρχαΐζουσα; Σε ποιο έτος ζει;


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2011)

Η οικονομική κρίση κάνει τον Έλληνα να τρέμει σαν το ψάρι στην κυρά του μπρος. :huh:



> Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι στη χώρα μας [...] τα θύματα της ψυχολογικής κακοποίησης είναι στην πλειονότητά τους άνδρες. Το γεγονός αυτό εξηγείται από τους ειδικούς και στο πλαίσιο της κρίσης. Η ανεργία των ανδρών, η οποία "ακυρώνει" τον παραδοσιακό τους ρόλο εντός της οικογένειας, συνεπάγεται υποτιμητικά σχόλια -άχρηστος, ανίκανος- και επιθέσεις ή εκβιασμούς με ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο. Περισσότεροι άνδρες φαίνεται ότι είναι και τα θύματα της σωματικής επίθεσης στην Ελλάδα (31,7%), ενώ στη Γερμανία οι άνδρες που υφίστανται [ενδοοικογενειακή] σεξουαλική βία είναι περισσότεροι από τις γυναίκες.



_Καλά, πώς το καταφέρνουν αυτό οι Γερμανοί; _

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι είναι σοβαρό θέμα, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι λίγο παράδοξα τα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Θα πάω στο χωριό μου
Του Δ. ΚαμπουράκηΤο ακούω όλο και συχνότερα: «Θα πάω στο χωριό μου. Θα βάλω πατάτες, ντομάτες, μαρούλια, κοτόπουλα, κουνέλια. Θα μαζεύω το λάδι μου. Θα ‘χω το κρασί, το τσίπουρο μου. Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι φτηνά. Κι έπειτα τι να κάνω στην Αθήνα χωρίς δουλειά; Εκεί θα επιβιώσω.»
Αμ δε θα πας. Κι αν πας, θα φύγεις γρήγορα.​ 
Η συνέχεια εδώ. 

(Α, και αν διαβάσετε τα σχόλια, δεν είμαι εγώ η Αλεξάνδρα που σχολιάζει. Αν μη τι άλλο, ποτέ δεν θα έγραφα χωρίς τόνους και διαστήματα μετά τα σημεία στίξης.)


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2011)

Costas said:


> Γραμμένο στην αρχαΐζουσα; Σε ποιο έτος ζει;



Πρόχειρα και από μνήμης: Όταν διάβασα το *εξαιρετικό * (κάτι που ομολογείται από όλους) βιβλίο του Μανόλη Κορρέ Από την Πεντέλη στο Μαραθώνα με ξένισαν κάτι καθαρευουσιανισμοί, συν ένα αφρόντιστο στιλ γενικά στο γράψιμο. Σέβομαι την επιστημοσύνη του, ειλικρινά, αλλά θα ήθελα και απρόσκοπτη ευχαρίστηση στο διάβασμα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αμ δε θα πας. Κι αν πας, θα φύγεις γρήγορα.



Δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο χάλια τα πράγματα. Οι μισοί Έλληνες (οι μεγαλύτεροι) όλο και κάποια σχέση με τη φύση έχουν και με την καλλιέργεια, και εξαρτάται και που είναι το χωριό σου. Ελιές, πορτοκαλιές και περιβόλια δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα, η μονοκαλλιέργεια είναι ζόρικη δουλειά. 
Ντομάτες, μαρούλια και χορταρικά βάζω κι εγώ στο μπαλκόνι. Κότες έχει ένας φίλος μου στον κήπο του (μεγάλος κήπος). Και κουνέλια έχουν στο ΗΒ οι πάντες για κατοικίδια, γιατί δεν τα τρώνε δεν ξέρω. Η κοινωνική ζωή στο χωριό είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Αλλά όταν πας εκεί 40 χρονών και δεν έχεις ζήσει ποτέ στο χωριό δεν πας στο καφενείο για να περάσει η ώρα. Κάθεσαι σπίτι σου και διαβάζεις κανένα βιβλίο, μπαίνεις στο ιχ και πας μέχρι την πόλη ή πας για ψάρεμα, που ως γνωστόν γίνεται βράδυ. 

ΥΓ το χωριό μου είναι παραθαλάσσιο, έχει ελιές, εσπεριδοειδή, αμπέλια και περιβόλια και είναι κοντά στην πόλη. Οι μισοί Έλληνες από τέτοια χωριά κατάγονται και γι'αυτό σκέφτονται να γυρίσουν. Οι άλλοι μισοί ατύχησαν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> (Α, και αν διαβάσετε τα σχόλια, δεν είμαι εγώ η Αλεξάνδρα που σχολιάζει. Αν μη τι άλλο, ποτέ δεν θα έγραφα χωρίς τόνους και διαστήματα μετά τα σημεία στίξης.)


Δεν χρειάζεται να αποποιείσαι ευθύνες για κάθε Αλεξάνδρα που γράφει αλλού. Ιδίως όταν η διαφορά γραφής κάνει μπαμ.


Όσο για τα μποστάνια, έχω τουλάχιστον τρεις κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους που κάνουν εξαιρετική δουλειά στα εξοχικά τους. Οι υπόλοιποι 297 ούτε ν' ακούσουν δεν θέλουν για δουλειά με χώματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

Ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας είναι συγκεντρωμένος στην Αθήνα και σε μερικές ακόμα μεγάλες πόλεις. Στην προηγούμενη απογραφή (2001), ο αστικός και ημιαστικός πληθυσμός μετρήθηκε στο 74%, και πιστεύω ότι στη φετινή θα έχει αυξηθεί ακόμα περισσότερο. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των σημερινών τριανταπεντάρηδων δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ύπαιθρο και την καλλιέργεια της γης, και το χωριό των γονιών ή των παππούδων υπάρχει μόνο ως ανάμνηση ή για επίσκεψη στις διακοπές. Αυτό που περιγράφει ο Καμπουράκης δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με ερασιτεχνικό μποστάνι στον κήπο μας ή στο μπαλκόνι μας, μιλάει για μόνιμη και αποκλειστική απασχόληση ενός οικονομικά ενεργού ατόμου, που μπορεί να συντηρήσει μια οικογένεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2011)

Μετά από δημοψήφισμα, μάλλον αναπάντεχο τέλος σε ένα από τα πιο επίμαχα θέματα των τελευταίων χρόνων στη γερμανική πολιτική σκηνή:

Controversial Stuttgart 21 rail project to go ahead

Τα τελευταία χρόνια, η έντονη λαϊκή αντιπαράθεση στη Στουτγάρδη για το θέμα είχε οδηγήσει σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εσωτερικές πολιτικές ανατροπές και στην ανάδειξη κυβέρνησης συνασπισμού Πράσινων-Σοσιαλδημοκρατών με επικεφαλής τον πρώτο πρωθυπουργό από το κόμμα των Πρασίνων (που τώρα θα πρέπει να υλοποιήσει το σχέδιο, εναντίον του οποίου είχε ταχθεί). Οι παρατηρητές θεωρούν το αποτέλεσμα ως ρεβάνς των Χριστιανοδημοκρατών.

Περίεργο πράγμα τα δημοψηφίσματα και ο τρόπος που διαμορφώνονται οι πλειοψηφίες, σιωπηλές και ηχηρές...


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2011)

@drsiebenmal: Ή οι μειοψηφίες, ειδικά οι φωνασκούσες... Το αν βέβαια η πλειοψηφία έχει δίκιο, είναι άλλο θέμα πάλι...

@Earion, συμφωνώ για το γλωσσικό ιδίωμα του Κορρέ (που είναι το ίδιο σε όλα του τα γραφτά), αλλά αυτό το πράγμα δεν ονομάζεται αρχαΐζουσα. Αρχαΐζουσα γράφει π.χ. ο Κουμανούδης στο Λατινοελληνικόν Λεξικόν του: 

verto (αρχαϊκ. vorto), rti, rsum, ere, aliquid, στρέφω, τρέπω τι. terram aratro, στρέφειν την γην τω αρότρω. (...) αροτριάν, cadum, στρέφω, ανατρέπω τον κάδον (...) οι πολέμιοι εστράφησαν, στραφέντες έφυγον, τα νώτα επέστρεψαν (...) verti me Arpinum versus, ετραπόμην την επ' Άρτινα. quo me vertam? ποί τράπωμαι;

Κλπ. κλπ. Αυτή είναι αρχαΐζουσα, όχι οι ατάκτως ερριμμένες καθαρευουσανιές του Κορρέ. (Επιστημονικά είναι όντως εξαιρετικός, αν και, μια και το συζητάμε, έχει ένα μικρό ελάττωμα: να παρουσιάζει σαν γνωστές, matter of fact αλήθειες διάφορες υποθέσεις του [π.χ. στο βιβλίο του Σκάι για την Ακρόπολη], δηλ. το 'ίσως' δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιεί σαν λέξη).


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι απασχόλησης με τη γεωργία:
α. επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα, όπως γίνεται από τους παραγωγούς στις αγροτικές περιοχές της Ελλάδας σήμερα
β. αγροτική ζωή για να καλύπτονται όσο γίνεται οι ανάγκες μιας οικογένειας, ως εναλλακτική λύση στην ανεργία

Με τον τρόπο που το θέτει στην εισαγωγή του άρθρου αναφέρεται στο δεύτερο, αλλά καθ'οδόν το ανακατεύει με το πρώτο. Το πρώτο είναι αδύνατο με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Το επάγγελμα του αγρότη έχει αυτορυθμιστεί και αν υπήρχε χώρος για περισσότερους αγρότες- επιχειρηματίες θα υπήρχαν περισσότεροι αγρότες- επιχειρηματίες. Το δεύτερο, ας το πούμε αγροτιά-λάιτ είναι αυτό που εννοούν όσοι σκέφτονται να γυρίσουν στο χωριό. Και τα παραδείγματα που έδωσα με τα μπαλκόνια και τους κήπους δείχνουν ότι ήδη γίνεται σε μικρή κλίμακα και στις πόλεις. Μπορεί να μην καλύπτει όλες σου τις ανάγκες, αλλά σίγουρα καλύπτει περισσότερες από την παραμονή στην πόλη χωρίς εισοδήματα. 

Και επιπλέον, δεν είναι μόνο πατάτες η ζωή (εγώ π.χ. άμα είχα δυο στρέμματα ίσωμα δεν θα έβαζα πατάτες, θα έβαζα περιβόλι), και το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου στις οικιακές αγροτικές δουλειές: Από τα 300 κιλά λάδι που θα βγάλεις θα πουλήσεις τα 200 (φτηνά, γιατί φτηνό είναι κάθε αγροτικό προϊόν) και θα πάρεις μερικά σακιά αλεύρι για να ζυμώνεις. Τέρμα η βόλτα στο φούρνο να πάρεις τα πολύσπορα και τους άρτους πολυτελείας και τα κρουασάν και τις τυρόπιτες, άμα σ'αρέσουν μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις και μόνος σου, μια φορά το τόσο και μετά στον καταψύκτη (έχουμε την τεχνολογία). Μετά από κάθε βροχή, θα βγαίνεις στα χωράφια να μαζεύεις χόρτα για να συμπληρώσεις τα καλλιεργημένα σου. Θα βάλεις τα μήλα και τα πεπόνια στο υπόγειο να έχεις όλο το χειμώνα. Θα πας για κυνήγι ή για ψάρεμα. Θα φτιάξεις μαρμελάδες, παστά, τουρσιά, ελιές, σάλτσες. Αντί για το σούπερμάρκετ θα ψωνίζεις χοντρικής χαρτικά, καθαριστικά, ρύζι, ζάχαρη κλπ και θα αγοράζεις π.χ. γαλακτοκομικά και κρέατα από τους συχωριανούς, φτηνά. Και θα υπάρχουν και φορές που θα τη βγάζεις μόνο με ψωμί και όσπρια, ίσως με κανένα τηγανητό αυγό, και κοτόπουλο θα τρως μια φορά το μήνα, κρέας και ψάρι το πολύ δυο φορές την εβδομάδα. Θα γλυτώνεις και το έξοδο του φραπέ στην πλατεία, γιατί με τόση δουλειά θα έχεις χρόνο μόνο για έναν καφέ στο πόδι το πρωί. Μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο τα 500 ευρώ που θα πάρεις για το λάδι ή τα λεμόνια θα σου φτάνουν για τρεις μήνες, μέχρι να πουλήσεις τα λεμόνια και να πάρεις άλλα 500 ευρώ, μέχρι να έρθει η άνοιξη που θα ζεις από το περιβόλι. 

Δεν είναι εύκολη ζωη και δε γίνεται από έναν άνθρωπο μόνο του, χρειάζονται χέρια. Αλλά αν η εναλλακτική λύση είναι να είσαι άνεργος στην πόλη και να πεινάς, καλύτερα να κάνεις κάτι στο χωριό για να μην πεινάσεις. Άλλωστε δεν είναι πρωτότυπη ιδέα. Η οικογένεια του πατέρα μου έφυγε από την Αθήνα στην κατοχή. Ζούσαν ήδη στην Αθήνα 30 χρόνια, αλλά πήγαν στο χωριό για να μην πεινάσουν.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 28, 2011)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ το χωριό μου είναι παραθαλάσσιο, έχει ελιές, εσπεριδοειδή, αμπέλια και περιβόλια και είναι κοντά στην πόλη. Οι μισοί Έλληνες από τέτοια χωριά κατάγονται και γι'αυτό σκέφτονται να γυρίσουν. Οι άλλοι μισοί ατύχησαν.



Πραγματικά, πιο εύκολα γυρνάς στο Ζεμενό π.χ. παρά στο Δοξάτο... 
Αλλά όπως σωστά λες, δεν υπάρχουν μόνο οι πατάτες. Γνωστός μου, που δούλευε σαν πλασιέ φαρμακευτικής εταιρείας (ιατρικός επισκέπτης, που λένε), με την αποζημίωση που πήρε (ο τυχερός!), πήγε στο χωριό του στην Πελοπόννησο που είχε ένα χτήμα με ροδιές, αγόρασε το διπλανό και φύτεψε λίγες ακόμα και πουλάει τώρα τα ρόδια στον Κορρέ -σε καλύτερη τιμή απ' ότι στη Λαϊκή- και είναι κατευχαριστημένος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2011)

:)
Και τι θα κάνουμε εμείς που για να βρούμε χωριά με τις ρίζες μας πρέπει να γυρίσουμε τρεις και τέσσερις γενιές πίσω; Καλαμαράδες θα μείνουμε, μου φαίνεται. Κατά τον Βυζάντιο, λογιώτατοι...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2011)

British woman on London transport complaining about ethnic minorities in Britain.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)
> Και τι θα κάνουμε εμείς που για να βρούμε χωριά με τις ρίζες μας πρέπει να γυρίσουμε τρεις και τέσσερις γενιές πίσω; Καλαμαράδες θα μείνουμε, μου φαίνεται. Κατά τον Βυζάντιο, λογιώτατοι...



Home is where the heart is, νέες ρίζες θα φτιάξουμε... ακόμα και στα μπαλκόνια!  Άσε που υπάρχει και η λύση των αστικών λαχανόκηπων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2011)

αστικός λαχανόκηπος = urban vegetable garden

Όχι τόσο για το ορολογικό, όσο για τις απίθανες *φωτογραφίες.*


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

Άλεξ, η τρυφερή σκηνή αλληλεγγύης στον υπόγειο ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα για πολλούς λόγους. 
Από την πρώτη μου φορά στην Αθήνα, σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία, κατάλαβα ότι στις μεγάλες πόλεις κυκλοφορούν πολλοί παλαβοί ελεύθεροι. 
Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι όσο φωνάζει για τους Πολωνούς οι γύρω γύρω λένε κανένα σσσσ ή της ζητάνε να μη βρίζει, αλλά μόλις λέει για τους μαύρους ακολουθεί έντονη αποδοκιμασία. Εμ, δεν είναι όλοι οι αλλοδαποί το ίδιο!

ΥΓ Στην ερώτηση "γιατί δε γυρνάς στην πατρίδα σου;" ένας φίλος μου έλεγε: και να χάσω το επίδομα; Δυστυχώς, δεν της το είπε κανένας να δούμε αντίδραση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)
> Και τι θα κάνουμε εμείς που για να βρούμε χωριά με τις ρίζες μας πρέπει να γυρίσουμε τρεις και τέσσερις γενιές πίσω; Καλαμαράδες θα μείνουμε, μου φαίνεται. Κατά τον Βυζάντιο, λογιώτατοι...



Σκέψου πόσες ευκαιρίες απασχόλησης θα υπάρχουν όμως, καθώς θα λιγοστεύουν οι αστοί.


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2011)

SBE said:


> Η οικονομική κρίση κάνει τον Έλληνα να τρέμει σαν το ψάρι στην κυρά του μπρος. :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> _Καλά, πώς το καταφέρνουν αυτό οι Γερμανοί; _



Η συνέχεια στη Ζιμπάμπουε! (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> British woman on London transport complaining about ethnic minorities in Britain.


Αυτό δεν είναι complaining, είναι swearing. Από τις 10 λέξεις της οι 9 είναι fuck. Αλλά το θλιβερό είναι ότι μεγαλώνει και παιδί...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2011)

Την μπαγλάρωσαν: Woman arrested following racist outburst on tram

Νομίζω πως για τιμωρία θα έπρεπε να τη στείλουν στην Ινδία, να εξηγεί στους Ινδούς τι δουλειά είχαν εκεί οι Άγγλοι και δεν κάθονταν στη χώρα τους. Ή μήπως να την έστελναν στις ΗΠΑ, να εξηγήσει στους Αφροαμερικανούς πώς ακριβώς έφτασαν οι πρόγονοί τους στις Αμερικές με το αζημιώτο για τους Άγγλους - που δεν κάθονταν στη χώρα τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Κύκλωμα μαστροπών με 6.500 πελάτες

Φανταστείτε πόσα εκατομμύρια ευρώ κυκλοφορούν στα χέρια αυτού του κυκλώματος, που τα μέλη του μπορεί να κατατάσσονται στους άνεργους και τους φτωχούς, σύμφωνα με τη φορολογική τους δήλωση (αν κάνουν, κιόλας).


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, περιμένεις να γράψει στη φορολογική του δήλωση ο άλλος ότι είναι μαστρωπός- επιχειρηματίας και να δηλώσει τα κέρδη από το επάγγελμα; Ομοίως δε νομίζω ότι δηλώνουν τα κέρδη τους οι πορτοφολάκηδες, οι διαρρήκτες, οι λαθρέμποροι, οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών κλπ. Αντιθέτως, είναι πιο εύκολο να δείχνεις φτωχός και άνεργος γιατί υπάρχει και το πόθεν έσχες. Βλέπω όμως ότι το άρθρο λέει ότι μία από τις κατηγορίες είναι: _νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες_. Άρα κάποιοι δήλωναν τα κέρδη, αφού τα πλένανε να φύγουν οι λεκέδες.

ΥΓ Δε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είναι οι 100 μαστρωποί φοροφυγάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Δε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είναι οι 100 μαστρωποί φοροφυγάδες.


Έτσι από περιέργεια και χωρίς περιπαικτική διάθεση, ποιο νομίζεις ότι είναι το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας; Γιατί, όπως μας λες, δεν είναι οι μαστρωποί, δεν είναι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, δεν είναι οι υπόλοιποι φοροφυγάδες, δεν είναι τα ψεύτικα πάσα, κτλ. Ποιο είναι λοιπόν;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, περιμένεις να γράψει στη φορολογική του δήλωση ο άλλος ότι έιναι μαστρωπός- επιχειρηματίας και να δηλώσει τα κέρδη από το επάγγελμα; Ομοίως δε νομίζω ότι δηλώνουν τα κέρδη τους οι πορτοφολάκηδες, οι διαρρήκτες, οι λαθρέμποροι, οι έμποροι ναρκωτικών κλπ.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο λέμε, γιατί σου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι λέω κάτι άλλο; Μήπως δεν είμαι αρκετά σαφής; 

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος της φοροδιαφυγής οφείλεται σε "κατάμαυρες" δραστηριότητες, και αν θέλει το κράτος να πιάσει αυτού του είδους τους φοροφυγάδες, πρέπει να βάλει αντικειμενικά κριτήρια που έχουν σχέση με την ακίνητη περιουσία και το επίπεδο διαβίωσης, επειδή δεν μπορούν ο μαστροπός και ο διαρρήκτης και ο έμπορος ναρκωτικών να δηλώσουν τις εισπράξεις τους, ακόμα κι αν το ήθελαν. Πρέπει να σταματήσει αυτό το παραμύθι ότι, αφού κάποιος δηλώνει λίγα, είναι και φτωχός. Το αν είναι φτωχός φαίνεται από το επίπεδο ζωής του. Μόνο αν κάποιος από αυτούς τους εγκληματίες αντέχει να μένει σε δυάρι στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα και να έχει μόνο ένα σαραβαλάκι 20 ετών, μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την τσιμπίδα των αντικειμενικών κριτηρίων.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Θάνατος της Σβετλάνας Στάλινα. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> και να έχει μόνο ένα σαραβαλάκι 20 ετών, μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την τσιμπίδα των αντικειμενικών κριτηρίων.


Τέτοιο είχα, αλλά η εφορεία μού έστειλε 300 ευρώ επειδή είμαι "ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας". Και του χρόνου θα είναι 500, όπως διαβάσαμε όλοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Costas said:


> Τέτοιο είχα, αλλά η εφορεία μού έστειλε 300 ευρώ επειδή είμαι "ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας". Και του χρόνου θα είναι 500, όπως διαβάσαμε όλοι.


Την πάτησες, καημένε, επειδή έχεις δηλώσει ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Ενώ ο μαστροπός που δηλώνει άνεργος, το γλιτώνει. Μόνο το τέλος ακινήτων μπορεί ν' αναγκαστεί να πληρώσει, αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να είναι από αυτούς που δηλώνουν ότι είναι απαράδεκτο αυτό το χαράτσι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2011)

Δεν απαντώ αναλυτικά γιατί σε μισή ώρα πρέπει να είμαι στο τρένο για το Καίμπριτζ και η απάντηση θέλει χρόνο, αλλά σίγουρα δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητή η μέχρι τώρα θέση μου. 

Το "πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας" δεν είναι η κάθε κατηγορία χωριστά αλλά ο συνδυασμός τους. Δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις τα επιμέρους εύκολα λόγω της αλληλεπίδρασής τους και των διάφορων συνθηκών, εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών. Δηλαδή εγώ το βλέπω περισσότερο σαν ζήτημα πολιτικής (policy όχι politics). Επίσης σαν μηχανικός ξέρω ότι κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι 100% χωρίς λάθη και όλα έχουν ένα σχετικά μεγάλο βαθμό ανοχής. Η νοοτροπία παίρνω τη βέργα και βαράω τα κακά παιδιά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου, είναι πιο αποδοτικό το να δεχτείς ότι σε κάθε σύστημα υπάρχουν διαρροές. Επιπλέον, οι Έλληνες δεν είναι εξωγήινοι και δεν διαφέρουν από τους άλλους ανθρώπους και τόσο, ούτε κάνουν πρωτότυπα πράγματα. Οι κοινωνιολόγοι κι οι οικονομολόγοι μας έχουν μελετήσει όλους πολύ καλά. Έτσι με βάση αυτά που έχω δει αλλού πάντα υπάρχει μια λογική ερμηνεία που είναι λιγότερο εντυπωσιακή από την ερμηνεία της κοινής γνώμης (περισσότερα γι' αυτό με την επιστροφή μου άμα μου το θυμίσετε). 

Δεν είπα π.χ. ότι η φοροδιαφυγή δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Είπα όμως ότι πολλοί φοροφυγάδες είναι φοροφυγάδες για κάποιους λόγους που μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε χωρίς να μετατραπούμε σε αστυνομικό κράτος. Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (σαν σύνολο, όχι σαν άτομα) είναι πρόβλημα και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες δουλειές για να απασχοληθούν. 

Όσο για τους μαστροπούς, ε, δε νομίζω ότι είναι παράδοξο το να δηλώνει κάποιος άνεργος αντί να δηλώνει μαστροπός. Ούτε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα με τους μαστροπούς είναι η φοροδιαφυγή τους, γιατί τότε έχουμε χάσει την αίσθηση του μέτρου κι έχουμε βάλει τη φοροδιαφυγή πιο πάνω από κάθε ποινικό αδίκημα. 

Αυτά για την ώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τους μαστροπούς, ε, δε νομίζω ότι είναι παράδοξο το να δηλώνει κάποιος άνεργος αντί να δηλώνει μαστροπός. Ούτε νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα με τους μαστροπούς είναι η φοροδιαφυγή τους, γιατί τότε έχουμε χάσει την αίσθηση του μέτρου κι έχουμε βάλει τη φοροδιαφυγή πιο πάνω από κάθε ποινικό αδίκημα.


Μα ποιος είπε ότι είναι παράδοξο; Ίσα-ίσα, εγώ το επισήμανα ως αναμενόμενο και πασίγνωστο, και ότι υπάρχουν τρόποι να αντιμετωπιστεί.

Όσο για τη φοροδιαφυγή των μαστροπών, είναι κι αυτή έγκλημα μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα που διαπράττουν και δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραβλέπεται. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ο Αλ Καπόνε, αντί να πάει στη φυλακή για τα άλλα του εγκλήματα, πήγε για φοροδιαφυγή. Τι έπρεπε να πει δηλαδή η αμερικανική δικαιοσύνη, "Αφού δεν μπορέσαμε να τον πιάσουμε για τις δολοφονίες, κι επειδή έχουμε αίσθηση του μέτρου, δεν χρειάζεται να τον φυλακίσουμε για κάτι άλλο υποδεέστερης βαρύτητας"; Αν δηλαδή ο κάθε μαστροπός έχει μερικά εκατομμύρια κατάμαυρα ευρώ στους λογαριασμούς του, γιατί είναι απώλεια της αίσθησης μέτρου να το αναφέρουμε ως έγκλημα κατά της κοινωνίας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Ναι, είναι λίγο θέμα της μόδας και της επικαιρότητας να συζητάμε τη φοροδιαφυγή και, επειδή χτες πάλι άκουσα να συζητάνε για τους λογαριασμούς στην Ελβετία, ελπίζω να μη στείλουν απλώς τίποτα υπαλληλάκους του ΣΔΟΕ να ρωτήσουν κάποιους μαστροπούς, εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, προστάτες της νύχτας και άλλα τέτοια λουλούδια πού βρήκαν τα αδήλωτα εκατομμύρια που έχουν καταθέσει. Γιατί, αν ποτέ υπάρξει διαφάνεια στις καταθέσεις, καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι ότι για αρκετά χρόνια θα ασχολούνται με τη φοροδιαφυγή παρέα με πολύ πιο σοβαρά ποινικά. Ειδικότερα για μαστροπούς όπως της είδησης, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει δαντική κόλαση με βασανιστήρια ειδικής παραγγελίας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ειδικότερα για μαστροπούς όπως της είδησης, θα ήθελα να υπάρχει δαντική κόλαση με βασανιστήρια ειδικής παραγγελίας.


Εγώ πάλι αυτό θα το ήθελα για τους πελάτες τους.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Παρότι ενυπάρχει το στοιχείο της δουλείας, δεν βλέπω καμιά τεράστια διαφορά από τη διακίνηση εργαζομένων για οποιαδήποτε άλλη δουλειά. Δηλαδή αν νοικιάζονταν για να έρθουν να δουλέψουν σε υφαντουργική βιοτεχνία, πόση διαφορά θα είχε; Η εκμετάλλευση της ακραίας φτώχειας με ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις κλπ. παίρνει πολλές μορφές, και μια από αυτές είναι η πορνεία. Η φτωχή γυναίκα που έχει τα προσόντα, αντί να σπάσει τη μέση της σε μιαν άλλη κακοπληρωμένη δουλειά, μπορεί και να αποφασίσει να πουλήσει το κορμί της, αν το μεροκάματο είναι λιγότερο κακό. Το ότι υπάρχει μαστροπεία στη μέση δεν διαφοροποιεί ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση σε σύγκριση π.χ. μ' ένα γραφείο ενοικίασης εργαζομένων που δουλεύει μαύρα, που ξεζουμίζει τις(τους) εργαζόμενές(ούς) του κλπ. Αν δεν υπήρχε σωματικός εξαναγκασμός (ξύλο, απειλές βίας-ζωής, κατακράτηση ταξιδιωτικών εγγράφων κλπ.), τότε η καταγγελία _ειδικά_ αυτής της μορφής εκμετάλλευσης μπορεί να προσλάβει ηθικολογικά χαρακτηριστικά που δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο. Πολύ περισσότερο δεν είναι εύκολο να αποδείξει κανείς ότι ευθύνεται ο πελάτης, ο οποίος δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζει τις συνθήκες εργασίας της εργαζόμενης, όπως δεν τις γνωρίζει όταν επισκέπτεται οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση ή και μια ξένη χώρα. Αλλά και να τις γνωρίζει, μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι βοηθάει με τον οβολό του αντί να αδιαφορεί για την ανεργία, όπως αδιαφορούμε ή τέλος πάντων δεν κάνουμε τίποτα όταν προσπερνάμε τόσους και τόσους ανθρώπους που απλώνουν το χέρι σε μια βόλτα στην Αθήνα.

Άρα ναι, θεωρώ ότι μπορεί και το πιο σημαντικό αδίκημα εδώ να είναι ακριβώς η φοροδιαφυγή, με την έννοια ότι αν όλα αυτά ήταν νόμιμα, όπως μια άλλη επιχείρηση που χρησιμοποιεί εργαζομένους, και οι συνθήκες θα ήταν πιθανώς καλύτερες, και ασφάλιση θα έπρεπε να έχουν, και κάρτα εργασίας θα έβγαζαν, κλπ. Το ποσοστό κέρδους, δηλαδή εκμετάλλευσης, θα έπεφτε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Η «ειδική παραγγελία» που αναφέρω, δηλαδή ο λόγος που έδωσα μια πρόσθετη ειδέχθεια σε κάτι, είναι το έγκλημα που αφορά την παραπλάνηση των γυναικών, μαζί με τη βία και την πλήρη καταρράκωση της αξιοπρέπειάς τους που συνοδεύουν αυτή την παραπλάνηση. Υπάρχει κλιμάκωση που κάποια πράγματα τα κάνει αποδεκτά στη σύγχρονη κοινωνία, αλλά για κάποια άλλα επιμένω να θέλω ειδικό κολασμό. Να το πω απλά: αν γίνουμε φτωχή χώρα και κάποιοι πάρουν την κόρη μου σε σκλαβοπάζαρο για να δουλέψει σε φάμπρικα, θα καταριέμαι τον καπιταλισμό. Αν την παραπλανήσουν και τη ρίξουν στην πορνεία, θα τους βρω και θα τους βασανίσω με τα χεράκια μου. Δεν ξέρω αν σας ενοχλεί η ηθικολογική διάσταση αυτού που λέω, εμένα με ενοχλεί και η παραπλάνηση και η βία και η καταρρακωμένη αξιοπρέπεια. Δυστυχώς, δεν λύνονται αυτά με μια φορολογική αστυνομία μόνο.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 29, 2011)

Costas said:


> Αν δεν υπήρχε σωματικός εξαναγκασμός (ξύλο, απειλές βίας-ζωής, κατακράτηση ταξιδιωτικών εγγράφων κλπ.), τότε η καταγγελία _ειδικά_ αυτής της μορφής εκμετάλλευσης μπορεί να προσλάβει ηθικολογικά χαρακτηριστικά που δεν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο.



Εξαναγκασμός που δεν υπάρχει μόνο στην περίπτωση της εκπόρνευσης, ξέρω από γνωστή μου που δούλευε σε συνεργείο καθαρισμού ότι το αφεντικό έδερνε συστηματικά τις κοπέλες που απασχολούσε.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να το πω απλά: αν γίνουμε φτωχή χώρα και κάποιοι πάρουν την κόρη μου σε σκλαβοπάζαρο για να δουλέψει σε φάμπρικα, θα καταριέμαι τον καπιταλισμό.


Κι όμως, ο πελάτης που αγοράζει φιρμάτα προϊόντα φτιαγμένα σε sweatshops σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρείται (ακόμη και αν το γνωρίζει) εξίσου κατακριτέος με τον πελάτη μιας πόρνης, παρόλο που δεν είναι αναγκαίο ο δεύτερος να είναι πιο αναίσθητος για τη 'συνενοχή' του από τον πρώτο. Υπόψιν δε ότι στην περίπτωση του πρώτου αποκαθίσταται και η ισορροπία 'ενοχής' ανάμεσα στα δύο φύλα. [Η αφορμή του σχολίου μου, nickel, ήταν κυρίως το ποστ της Παλάβρας]. Στα σεξουαλικά θέματα δίνεται σχεδόν πάντα μια τέτοια επιβαρυντική διάσταση, ενώ κάποιες φορές (κάποιες!) μπορεί η πορνεία να φαντάζει σαν προτιμότερη μοίρα, προτού συνυπολογίσει κανείς τους ελλοχεύοντες κινδύνους (αρρώστιες, ψυχολογικό στρες, καταφυγή στα ναρκωτικά, κοινωνική απαξίωση κλπ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2011)

Από την Καθημερινή:

Ζευγάρι μαστροπών εισέπραττε προνοιακή σύνταξη από τον ΟΓΑ

Γιαννης Σουλιωτης

Επίδομα απορίας εισέπρατταν οι φερόμενοι ως «εγκέφαλοι» του κυκλώματος μαστροπών, που εξαρθρώθηκε από τη Δίωξη Οργανωμένου Εγκλήματος της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.! Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ», ο 51χρονος Γ. Γ. ή «καράφλας» και η 56χρονη σύζυγός του Ζ. Δ., που σύμφωνα με την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. διηύθυναν ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα και μακροβιότερα «ροζ» κυκλώματα των Αθηνών, δήλωναν άποροι και εισέπρατταν προνοιακή σύνταξη από τον ΟΓΑ. Καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές αποκαλύπτουν, μάλιστα, ότι το ζευγάρι των συλληφθέντων είχε πετύχει λόγω... απορίας ευνοϊκούς όρους στην αποπληρωμή τραπεζικών δανείων. Από τη δικογραφία διαπιστώνεται ότι στην κατοχή των συλληφθέντων βρέθηκαν 14.000 ευρώ. Το ζεύγος μίσθωνε τρία σπίτια που λειτουργούσαν ως τηλεφωνικά κέντρα, ενώ ο ημερήσιος τζίρος κυμαινόταν (όπως λέει στην κατάθεσή του ο «ταμίας») από 600 έως 800 ευρώ.

Αποκαλύπτεται επίσης ότι η Δίωξη Οργανωμένου Εγκλήματος διέθετε ήδη από 3/5/2010 πληροφορίες για μέλος του κυκλώματος μαστροπών, δίχως ωστόσο να μπορέσει να εντοπίσει τα ίχνη του. Πρόκειται για 48χρονο από το Αζερμπαϊτζάν, που διέμενε στην οδό Ιθάκης και βρέθηκε να κατέχει συριακό διαβατήριο. Εγγραφο του γραφείου της Interpol Μόσχας ανέφερε για τον 48χρονο ότι «παρακρατεί αλλοδαπές γυναίκες, τις οποίες εξαναγκάζει να εκπορνεύονται».

Αξιοσημείωτη, τέλος,είναι αναφορά 27χρονης από τη Ρωσία πως μέλος του κυκλώματος ειδοποιούνταν από πηγή στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ. για τις κινήσεις των διωκτικών αρχών. Σχολιάζοντας, αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί τόνισαν ότι πρόκειται για συνήθη πρακτική των κυκλωμάτων, προκειμένου να αποθαρρύνουν τις εκδιδόμενες να ζητήσουν βοήθεια από τις Αρχές.​


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Από την Καθημερινή:
> 
> Ζευγάρι μαστροπών εισέπραττε προνοιακή σύνταξη από τον ΟΓΑ
> 
> Αξιοσημείωτη, τέλος, είναι αναφορά 27χρονης από τη Ρωσία πως μέλος του κυκλώματος ειδοποιούνταν από πηγή στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ. για τις κινήσεις των διωκτικών αρχών. Σχολιάζοντας, αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί τόνισαν ότι πρόκειται για συνήθη πρακτική των κυκλωμάτων, προκειμένου να αποθαρρύνουν τις εκδιδόμενες να ζητήσουν βοήθεια από τις Αρχές.​



Εννοούν οι αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί ότι έτσι λένε οι αρχηγοί των κυκλωμάτων στις αλλοδαπές για να τις φοβίζουν; Και ότι δεν αληθεύει; Έλα, καλέ! Εδώ το κάθε μικροκαμπαρεδάκι έχει τους προστάτες του, δεν θα έχουν τα μεγαλοκυκλώματα; Και μένουν ανενόχλητα τόσα χρόνια;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Στο Time η εκδοτική ομάδα διαλέγει κάθε τέλος του έτους το _Πρόσωπο της χρονιάς_. Έβαλαν και ψηφοφορία για το κοινό (για να προκαλέσουν το ενδιαφέρον, μη νομίζετε ότι θα παίξει μεγάλο ρόλο). Ποιος έρχεται πρώτος στα Ναι; Ο Ερντογάν! Ποιος έρχεται πρώτος στα Όχι; Πάλι ο Ερντογάν. Διότι βέβαια έχει γίνει διαφιλονικούμενο ζήτημα.

Πάω να ψηφίσω τη Μέρκελ. Ένα ναι και ένα όχι θα της δώσω!
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2098471_2098928,00.html


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εννοούν οι αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί ότι έτσι λένε οι αρχηγοί των κυκλωμάτων στις αλλοδαπές για να τις φοβίζουν; Και ότι δεν αληθεύει; Έλα, καλέ! Εδώ το κάθε μικροκαμπαρεδάκι έχει τους προστάτες του, δεν θα έχουν τα μεγαλοκυκλώματα; Και μένουν ανενόχλητα τόσα χρόνια;



Μπορεί να έχουν, μπορεί και όχι. Αυτό δεν το ξέρει κανείς μάλλον, διότι αν το ήξερε ασφαλώς θα πήγαινε στον εισαγγελέα να το καταγγείλει, σωστά; Οτιδήποτε άλλο, καλώς ή κακώς κινείται στα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας. 

Εξάλλου, το ίδιο το γεγονός της εξάρθρωσης αποδεικνύει ότι οι υποτιθέμενοι αυτοί προστάτες δεν έκαναν και πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά. Φυσικά κάποιος μπορεί να ισχυριστεί με άνεση και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το αποδείξει ότι απλώς τους έδωσαν για κάποιον πιο πεζό λόγο, όπως π.χ. ότι έπαψαν να τα βρίσκουν στην μοιρασιά. Στην οποία περίπτωση και πάλι θα κινούνταν εντός πλέον και όχι απλώς στα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Μπορεί να έχουν, μπορεί και όχι. Αυτό δεν το ξέρει κανείς μάλλον, διότι αν το ήξερε ασφαλώς θα πήγαινε στον εισαγγελέα να το καταγγείλει, σωστά; Οτιδήποτε άλλο καλώς ή κακώς κινείται στα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας.


Έλα τώρα. Δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία το ότι υπάρχει διαφθορά στην αστυνομία. Όλοι διαβάζουμε εφημερίδες, και έχουμε υπόψη ότι οι υποθέσεις που φτάνουν στον εισαγγελέα είναι μόνο μέρος της πραγματικότητας. Και επειδή περιμένω το επιχείρημα «η διαφθορά που υπάρχει στην αστυνομία είναι η διαφθορά που υπάρχει στην κοινωνία», σημειώνω από τώρα ότι η αστυνομία δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι διεφθαρμένη, ή τουλάχιστον να είναι σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό.

Και νομίζω ότι περιμένεις πολλά λέγοντας «αν το ήξερε, θα πήγαινε να το καταγγείλει». Να καταγγείλει στις αρχές ότι οι αρχές είναι διεφθαρμένες; Και πού να ξέρει η 27χρονη από τη Ρωσία ότι δε θα βρεθεί σφαγμένη επειδή το έκανε;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Μπορεί να έχουν, μπορεί και όχι. Αυτό δεν το ξέρει κανείς μάλλον, διότι αν το ήξερε ασφαλώς θα πήγαινε στον εισαγγελέα να το καταγγείλει, σωστά; Οτιδήποτε άλλο καλώς ή κακώς κινείται στα όρια της συνωμοσιολογίας.


Μπα, όχι τόσο συνωμοσιολογία, όσο προτίμηση στο να θεωρείς αυτούς των οποίων το λειτούργημα είναι η προστασία τού νόμου και της τάξης επίορκους παρά ηλίθιους / αδιάφορους / ανίκανους. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν το έγραψα με βάση (μόνο) τι διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες ή τη φαντασία μου.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Έλα τώρα. Δεν είναι συνωμοσιολογία το ότι υπάρχει διαφθορά στην αστυνομία. Όλοι διαβάζουμε εφημερίδες, και έχουμε υπόψη ότι οι υποθέσεις που φτάνουν στον εισαγγελέα είναι μόνο μέρος της πραγματικότητας. Και επειδή περιμένω το επιχείρημα «η διαφθορά που υπάρχει στην αστυνομία είναι η διαφθορά που υπάρχει στην κοινωνία», σημειώνω από τώρα ότι η αστυνομία δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι διεφθαρμένη, ή τουλάχιστον να είναι σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό.
> 
> Και νομίζω ότι περιμένεις πολλά λέγοντας «αν το ήξερε, θα πήγαινε να το καταγγείλει». Να καταγγείλει στις αρχές ότι οι αρχές είναι διεφθαρμένες; Και πού να ξέρει η 27χρονη από τη Ρωσία ότι δε θα βρεθεί σφαγμένη επειδή το έκανε;



Ναι, να το καταγγείλει. Υπάρχουν αρχές που ζουν και υπάρχουν ακριβώς για αυτό, όπως ενδεικτικά αλλά όχι περιοριστικά, το τμήμα εσωτερικών υποθέσεων. Τα δελτία τύπου που έχει εκδώσει φέτος με συλλήψεις αστυνομικών και άλλων δημόσιων λειτουργών είναι περισσότερα από ό,τι τα 3 προηγούμενα χρόνια μαζί. Και φυσικά δεν θεωρώ ότι κάνει ιδιαίτερα καλή δουλειά, έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα. 

Δεν σκέφτηκα το επιχείρημα που επικαλείσαι για να πω την αλήθεια. Πιο πολύ θα έλεγα ότι βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν, όπως ακριβώς και οποιοδήποτε μέλος της υπόλοιπης κοινωνίας (θυμίσου την προ ημερών συζήτηση για τα μαϊμού φοιτητικά πάσο). 



Zazula said:


> Μπα, όχι τόσο συνωμοσιολογία, όσο προτίμηση στο να θεωρείς αυτούς των οποίων το λειτούργημα είναι η προστασία τού νόμου και της τάξης επίορκους παρά ηλίθιους / αδιάφορους / ανίκανους. :)



Επί της ουσίας δηλαδή, λες ότι όλοι είναι ένοχοι μέχρι να αποδειχθεί το αντίθετο. Καμία αντίρρηση, διαφωνώ. :) 



nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν το έγραψα με βάση (μόνο) τι διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες ή τη φαντασία μου.



Άρα ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω, άρα ασφαλώς έχεις ήδη πάει στον εισαγγελέα, αφού οτιδήποτε άλλο θα ήταν συνέργεια σε εγκληματική πράξη! Εντάξει τότε, ανακαλώ την προηγούμενη δήλωσή μου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Ναι, να το καταγγείλει. Υπάρχουν αρχές που ζουν και υπάρχουν ακριβώς για αυτό, όπως ενδεικτικά αλλά όχι περιοριστικά, το τμήμα εσωτερικών υποθέσεων.


Αυτό είναι που ερευνά και τα ανοιγμένα από πυροσβεστήρες κεφάλια στις πορείες; Γιατί έχω διαβάσει καταγγελίες γιατρών, αλλά, μυστήριο πράμα, έναν αστυνομικό να τιμωρείται δεν έχω δει. Μήπως τους τιμωρούν και δεν μας το λένε;

Edit: Τώρα το είδα. Η μετάφραση του including, but not limited to είναι _ενδεικτικά_, όταν γράφεις _ενδεικτικά αλλά όχι περιοριστικά_ είναι πλεονασμός. Αν θέλετε να συζητηθεί, ανοίγω νήμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό είναι που ερευνά και τα ανοιγμένα από πυροσβεστήρες κεφάλια στις πορείες; Γιατί έχω διαβάσει καταγγελίες γιατρών, αλλά, μυστήριο πράμα, έναν αστυνομικό να τιμωρείται δεν έχω δει. Μήπως τους τιμωρούν και δεν μας το λένε;



Συνήθως όχι διότι το police brutality και το police corruption είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Υπήρξαν όμως και περιπτώσεις όπου το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα ήταν υπεύθυνο και για police brutality, όπως σε μια καταγγελία για έναν αφρικανό μικροπωλητή στο ΑΤ συντάγματος που έπεσε θύμα κακοποίησης. Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι της ΕΛΑΣ υπάγεται απευθείας στον αρχηγό της (ουσιαστικά δηλαδή στον εκάστοτε υπουργό, αφού ο αρχηγός είναι το τσιράκι του, όπως όλοι οι ανώτατοι), οπότε η ευκινησία της είναι λίγο ανύπαρκτη. Μακάρι να μπορούσε να επεμβαίνει και σε πολύ πιο απλά πράγματα, όπως να έκοβε κλήσεις σε αστυνομικούς που παραβιάζουν ΚΟΚ. Εγώ προσωπικά θα έκανα πολλές καταγγελίες. 



> Edit: Τώρα το είδα. Η μετάφραση του including, but not limited to είναι _ενδεικτικά_, όταν γράφεις _ενδεικτικά αλλά όχι περιοριστικά_ είναι πλεονασμός. Αν θέλετε να συζητηθεί, ανοίγω νήμα.



Υπάρχει ήδη κάπου. Εκεί το είδα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Καταγγελία τέτοιων κυκλωμάτων; Μόνο όποιος έχει αυτοκτονικές τάσεις. Και θεωρητικά, όλα γίνονται, στην πράξη όμως...
Αν δεν υπήρχε έστω κάποια διαφθορά στους φύλακες του νόμου, δεν θα υπήρχαν υπηρεσίες Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων.
Εκτός αν ο κόσμος μας είναι όμορφος, ηθικός, αγγελικά πλασμένος και κανείς δεν σκοτώνει, δεν κλέβει, δεν χρηματίζεται, δεν φοροδιαφεύγει, δεν δεν δεν... ή επιλέγουμε να ζούμε στη φούσκα μας και να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. 



LostVerse said:


> [...] (θυμίσου την προ ημερών συζήτηση για τα μαϊμού φοιτητικά πάσο). [...]


Για τα πάσα και την κλίση τους, πάμε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> οτιδήποτε άλλο θα ήταν συνέργεια σε εγκληματική πράξη


Guilty as charged.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

Πάντως το θέμα είναι ότι η αστυνομία τους έπιασε, οπότε κάποιοι αστυνομικοί ΔΕΝ ήταν συνεργάτες των κακοποιών. Και σε τέτοια ζητήματα καλύτερα να κρατάς μικρό καλάθι. Άλλωστε δε χρειάζεται να είναι ΟΛΟΙ οι αστυνομικοί συνεργάτες των κακοποιών. Ένας στη σωστή θέση αρκεί. Όπως και ένας αστυνομικός αρκεί για να τους πιάσει. 

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά την περίπτωση μιας ανατολικοευρωπαίας σε κάποιο χωριό που την κράταγε δεμένη σε ένα καλοριφέρ ένας σοβαρός οικογενειάρχης και επιχειρηματίας και την εξέδιδε στο χωριό, εν γνώσει της οικογένειάς του. Όπως είχα διαβάσει τότε στις εφημερίδες, αυτή κάποια στιγμή το έσκασε, πήγε στην αστυνομία και είπε στην κατάθεσή της στο δικαστήριο ότι ορισμένοι αστυνομικοί δεν την πίστεψαν, ώσπου βρήκε κάποιον που την πίστεψε και ξεσκέπασε την υπόθεση.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

daeman said:


> Καταγγελία τέτοιων κυκλωμάτων; Μόνο όποιος έχει αυτοκτονικές τάσεις. Και θεωρητικά, όλα γίνονται, στην πράξη όμως... Αν δεν υπήρχε έστω κάποια διαφθορά στους φύλακες του νόμου, δεν θα υπήρχαν υπηρεσίες Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων.



Και ποιος ακριβώς ισχυρίστηκε κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει; Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά κάποιο μήνυμα όπου να γράφεται ή έστω υπονοείται κάτι τέτοιο.



> Εκτός αν ο κόσμος μας είναι όμορφος, ηθικός, αγγελικά πλασμένος και κανείς δεν σκοτώνει, δεν κλέβει, δεν χρηματίζεται, δεν φοροδιαφεύγει, δεν δεν δεν... ή επιλέγουμε να ζούμε στη φούσκα μας και να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας.


 
Κοίτα να δεις, ούτε αυτό το ισχυρίστηκε κανείς. 

Έχει νόημα τελικά να απαντάς συνέχεια με κριτήριο όχι το τι είπε ο συνομιλητής σου, αλλά το το τι _θα ήθελες_ να είχε πει; 



> Για τα πάσα και την κλίση τους, πάμε εδώ.



Να πάτε.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Υπάρχει ήδη κάπου. Εκεί το είδα.


Σε μας, όχι. Υπάρχει σε ένα παλιό φόρουμ, που κι εκεί το είχα παρατηρήσει. Άλλο που σύχναζα και σε άλλα φόρουμ, και τελικά έγινα user10 για τιμωρία.:inno:


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Σε μας, όχι. Υπάρχει σε ένα παλιό φόρουμ, που κι εκεί το είχα παρατηρήσει. Άλλο που σύχναζα και σε άλλα φόρουμ, και τελικά έγινα user10 για τιμωρία.:inno:



Έχεις δίκιο. Παρόλο που έψαξα αρκετά δεν το βρήκα, αλλά θα ορκιζόμουν ότι το είχα έχω διαβάσει και εδώ, έστω όχι σαν ανεξάρτητο θέμα. Τέλος πάντων.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Συνήθως όχι διότι το police brutality και το police corruption είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Υπήρξαν όμως και περιπτώσεις όπου το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα ήταν υπεύθυνο και για police brutality, όπως σε μια καταγγελία για έναν αφρικανό μικροπωλητή στο ΑΤ συντάγματος που έπεσε θύμα κακοποίησης.


Μάλλον δεν έπιασες την όχι και τόσο ελαφριά ειρωνεία αυτού που έγραψα, πάντως. Η αστυνομία είναι περιβόητη για τη συντεχνιακή λογική της, που δε βλέπει στραβά στους συναδέλφους και τους υπερασπίζεται ακόμα και όταν δεν πρέπει. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το κοινό να θεωρεί πρώτον ότι η διαφθορά γενικώς συγκαλύπτεται, καθώς δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο, και δεύτερον να θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι μπάτσοι είναι ίδιοι, δηλαδή ανίκανοι και διεφθαρμένοι, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα χλωρά καίγονται με τα ξερά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> daeman said:
> 
> 
> > Καταγγελία τέτοιων κυκλωμάτων; Μόνο όποιος έχει αυτοκτονικές τάσεις. Και θεωρητικά, όλα γίνονται, στην πράξη όμως... Αν δεν υπήρχε έστω κάποια διαφθορά στους φύλακες του νόμου, δεν θα υπήρχαν υπηρεσίες Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων.
> ...



Δεν βλέπω πού ακριβώς δίνω την εντύπωση ότι απαντώ στα λεγόμενά σας, κύριε LostVerse, εκτός αν νομίζετε ότι είστε στο επίκεντρο της κάθε συζήτησης εδώ.
Ούτε πού ακριβώς γράφει ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να γράψω αυτό που σκέφτομαι σ' ένα φόρουμ χωρίς να μυγιάζεται κανείς. 



LostVerse said:


> > Για τα πάσα και την κλίση τους, πάμε εδώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Να πάτε.



Εμείς πήγαμε και το προτείνουμε· όποιος έχει μάτια, βλέπει, και μυαλό, πορεύεται.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μάλλον δεν έπιασες την όχι και τόσο ελαφριά ειρωνεία αυτού που έγραψα, πάντως.



Την έπιασα την ειρωνεία, αλλά προτίμησα να απαντήσω κυριολεκτικά (πράγμα που από μόνο του είναι μια μορφή ειρωνείας  ).



> Η αστυνομία είναι περιβόητη για τη συντεχνιακή λογική της, που δε βλέπει στραβά στους συναδέλφους και τους υπερασπίζεται ακόμα και όταν δεν πρέπει. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το κοινό να θεωρεί πρώτον ότι η διαφθορά γενικώς συγκαλύπτεται, καθώς δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο, και δεύτερον να θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι μπάτσοι είναι ίδιοι, δηλαδή ανίκανοι και διεφθαρμένοι, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα χλωρά καίγονται με τα ξερά.



Αυτό που λες δεν έχει να κάνει με την αστυνομία ειδικά. Σε όλους τους χώρους όλοι οι μεταξύ τους συνάδελφοι αποφεύγουν να αλληλοκαταγγέλονται. Φυσικά δεν το δικαιολογώ, διότι μοιραία στο τέλος ο ένας θα βγάλει κακό όνομα στους πολλούς.

Πέρα από αυτό, η διαφθορά γενικώς δεν συγκαλύπτεται, πράγμα που αποδεικνύεται από τις πολλές αποκαλύψεις και καταδίκες αστυνομικών που δεν βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οι περισσότεροι δημοσιογράφοι απεχθάνονται τις αποκαλύψεις βρωμιάς που δεν έχουν κάνει οι ίδιοι (τις αποκαλύψεις, όχι τις βρωμιές). 

Τέλος πάντων, καλώς ή κακώς είναι απολύτως λογικό να μην καταδικάζεται κάποιος αν δεν στοιχειοθετούνται κατηγορίες και δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις. Δε νομίζω ότι θα προτιμούσες το αντίθετο απλά για την ικανοποίηση του υπάρχοντος «περί δικαίου αισθήματος».



daeman said:


> Δεν βλέπω πού ακριβώς δίνω την εντύπωση ότι απαντώ στα λεγόμενά σας, κύριε LostVerse, εκτός αν νομίζετε ότι είστε στο επίκεντρο της κάθε συζήτησης εδώ.
> Ούτε πού ακριβώς γράφει ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να γράψω αυτό που σκέφτομαι σ' ένα φόρουμ χωρίς να μυγιάζεται κανείς.



Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά κάποια μηνύματα παραπάνω και εφόσον _έχεις μάτια να δεις και μυαλό να πορευθείς_, δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα!



> Εμείς πήγαμε και το προτείνουμε· όποιος έχει μάτια, βλέπει και μυαλό, πορεύεται.



Παρακαλώ! Θεώρησα απολύτως φυσιολογικό εφόσον μιλάς για τον εαυτό σου στο πρώτο πληθυντικό, να σου απαντήσω με την σειρά σου στο δεύτερο!


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Το τραβήξατε λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο χρειαζόταν.

«Αξιοσημείωτη, τέλος, είναι αναφορά 27χρονης από τη Ρωσία πως μέλος του κυκλώματος ειδοποιούνταν από πηγή στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ. για τις κινήσεις των διωκτικών αρχών».

Είπα ότι, αν βγήκε αστυνομικός και είπε ότι αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν εδώ, τότε έχουμε μοναδική αστυνομία στον κόσμο όλο. Αποκεί και πέρα, κανένας μας δεν κρατά το ακριβές διαφθορόμετρο να πει αν η δική μας αστυνομία είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διεφθαρμένη από άλλες, από το ιδανικό που έχουμε στο νου μας, απ' όσο ήταν επί Νέας Δημοκρατίας ή επί Κάφκα. Ηρεμήστε!


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το τραβήξατε λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο χρειαζόταν.
> 
> «Αξιοσημείωτη, τέλος, είναι αναφορά 27χρονης από τη Ρωσία πως μέλος του κυκλώματος ειδοποιούνταν από πηγή στην ΕΛ.ΑΣ. για τις κινήσεις των διωκτικών αρχών».
> 
> Είπα ότι, αν βγήκε αστυνομικός και είπε ότι αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν εδώ, τότε έχουμε μοναδική αστυνομία στον κόσμο όλο. Αποκεί και πέρα, κανένας μας δεν κρατά το ακριβές διαφθορόμετρο να πει αν η δική μας αστυνομία είναι λιγότερο ή περισσότερο διεφθαρμένη από άλλες, από το ιδανικό που έχουμε στο νου μας, απ' όσο ήταν επί Νέας Δημοκρατίας ή επί Κάφκα. Ηρεμήστε!



Για την ακρίβεια ο αστυνομικός δεν είπε ότι αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν εδώ, θα ήταν φύσει αδύνατο να ήξερε κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτό που είπε ήταν ότι είναι συνήθης τακτική των κυκλωμάτων για να φοβίζουν τις αλλοδαπές.

Το ένα όμως δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Εκεί είναι η ένστασή μου.

Κατά τα άλλα ναι, εγώ τουλάχιστον το τράβηξα λίγο παραπάνω. Guilty as charged. :devil:



daeman said:


> Σας παρακαλώ να απευθύνετε το λόγο σε μένα στον πληθυντικό όπως σας τον απευθύνω και εγώ, αν και δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνω διότι δεν έχει νόημα. Όπως έχει αποδειχτεί πολλές φορές, τα σοφίσματα δεν είναι επιχειρήματα και οι συγκαλυμμένες επιθέσεις παραμένουν επιθέσεις.



Ο πληθυντικός ευγένειας είναι δείγμα σεβασμού και ο σεβασμός δεν απαιτείται, κερδίζεται.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> daeman said:
> ...



Σας παρακαλώ να απευθύνετε το λόγο σε μένα στον πληθυντικό όπως σας τον απευθύνω και εγώ, αν και δεν πρόκειται να το ξανακάνω διότι δεν έχει νόημα. Όπως έχει αποδειχτεί πολλές φορές, τα σοφίσματα δεν είναι επιχειρήματα και οι συγκαλυμμένες επιθέσεις παραμένουν επιθέσεις.


----------



## agezerlis (Dec 1, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Ο πληθυντικός ευγένειας είναι δείγμα σεβασμού και ο σεβασμός δεν απαιτείται, κερδίζεται.



Να σημειώσω πρώτα απ' όλα ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει ολόκληρη την ανταλλαγή, οπότε τα παρακάτω ας διαβαστούν ως γενικά σχόλια, άσχετα με το συγκεκριμένο νήμα.

Ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι σε ιντερνετικά φόρουμ όπως το παρόν για λόγους ευγενείας μάλλον το αντίθετο πρέπει να συμβαίνει: ο σεβασμός πρέπει να είναι η default λύση προς όλους καταρχάς, αλλά συγκεκριμένες εμπειρίες μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στην απώλεια σεβασμού προς συγκεκριμένους χρήστες. Εν ολίγοις, ο σεβασμός απαιτείται, αλλά κάποιες φορές χάνεται.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 1, 2011)

agezerlis said:


> Να σημειώσω πρώτα απ' όλα ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει ολόκληρη την ανταλλαγή, οπότε τα παρακάτω ας διαβαστούν ως γενικά σχόλια, άσχετα με το συγκεκριμένο νήμα.
> 
> Ήθελα μόνο να πω ότι σε ιντερνετικά φόρουμ όπως το παρόν για λόγους ευγενείας μάλλον το αντίθετο πρέπει να συμβαίνει: ο σεβασμός πρέπει να είναι η default λύση προς όλους καταρχάς, αλλά συγκεκριμένες εμπειρίες μπορεί να οδηγήσουν στην απώλεια σεβασμού προς συγκεκριμένους χρήστες. Εν ολίγοις, ο σεβασμός απαιτείται, αλλά κάποιες φορές χάνεται.



Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να συμφωνήσω μ' αυτό. Ή για να το διατυπώσω και κάπως διαφορετικά, ο σεβασμός δεν μπορεί να απαιτείται ως δεδομένος, τουλάχιστον όχι ες αεί. 

Την καλημέρα μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

daeman said:


> Για τα πάσα και την κλίση τους, πάμε εδώ.


Οι τακτικοί επισκέπτες του φόρουμ γνωρίζουν ότι μια από τις πολύ σημαντικές προσφορές του daeman στη Λεξιλογία είναι η ακαταπόνητη παραπομπή στις χιλιάδες άλλα νήματα και σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις που έχουν γίνει στο φόρουμ. Ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη ή κάποια ανάλογη διατύπωση σε πάρα πάρα πολλές παρεμβάσεις του. Πρέπει πραγματικά να μην έχει παρακολουθήσει κάποιος τη συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία του συμμοδεράτορα για να νομίσει ότι «του τη λέει». (Hint: Αν θέλει να την πει σε κάποιον ο daeman, βάζει μουσικό κλιπάκι. ;))

Προσωπικά τη θεωρώ πολύτιμη και απαραίτητη συνεισφορά, ακόμη και όταν με διορθώνει ή μου θυμίζει ασυνέπειες σε πράγματα που έχω πει παλιότερα. Η αξία της συλλογικής μνήμης πολλαπλασιάζεται όταν ανακυκλώνεται και περνάει από διαδοχικές επεξεργασίες.

Από εκεί και πέρα, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι το θέμα κλιμακώθηκε υπερβολικά, πράγμα καθόλου περίεργο με τις εντάσεις που ζούμε, και θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν τελείωνε κάπου εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Εύστοχα σχόλια του Παύλου Τσίμα σε συνέντευξη για το βιβλίο του _Το ημερολόγιο της κρίσης_.
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/features/2948


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

*Λιποθυμία μαθητή από ασιτία, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία της μητέρας του*

Σοκ στην κοινωνία της Κρήτης έχει προκαλέσει η είδηση για λιποθυμία 13χρόνου μαθητή σε Γυμνάσιο του Ηρακλείου λόγω υποσιτισμού, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία της ίδιας της μητέρας του. Το περιστατικό συνέβη πριν από λίγες ημέρες. Η μητέρα του παιδιού, που ειδοποιήθηκε για το περιστατικό, ανέφερε στην διευθύντρια του σχολείου ότι «έχουμε να φάμε δύο μέρες και είναι πολύ φυσικό να λιποθυμήσει το παιδί».

Η μητέρα έχει τέσσερα παιδιά, είναι χωρισμένη και δεν έχει δουλειά. Ο Συλλογος Γονέων και Κηδεμόνων και οι καθηγητές του σχολείου έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν τη μητέρα των τεσσάρων μικρών αγοριών που αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά οικονομικά και οικογενειακά προβλήματα.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231140068

(λαϊκίζω, το ξέρω...)


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> *Λιποθυμία μαθητή από ασιτία, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία της μητέρας του*



Πριν λίγο καιρό, αντίστοιχη είδηση είχε διαψευστεί μετά βδελυγμίας από το υπουργείο παιδείας με την πρόφαση ότι είχε βγει στην δημοσιότητα από αντιπολιτευόμενο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο. 

in other news...

* VIDEO: Θ.Πάγκαλος «Κομμουνιστές, φασίστες και μ....ες οι Αγανακτισμένοι»! *

(Ήμουν λοιπόν κομμουνιστής και φασίστας ταυτόχρονα; Κοίτα να δεις!)


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> Πριν λίγο καιρό, αντίστοιχη είδηση είχε διαψευστεί μετά βδελυγμίας από το υπουργείο παιδείας με την πρόφαση ότι είχε βγει στην δημοσιότητα από αντιπολιτευόμενο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο.


Δεν ξέρω για ποια περίπτωση λες, πάντως στο Μεσολόγγι, όπου έγινε ντόρος, πράγματι δεν υπήρξε λιποθυμία. Το διέψευσε ο ίδιος ο δήμαρχος, ο οποίος έκανε γνωστό το κρούσμα της ασιτίας (τα παιδιά που υποσιτίζονταν ήταν στην ίδια τάξη με τον γιο του). Το λέω απλά για την ιστορία, μια και το θέμα φυσικά είναι η ασιτία παιδιών, με ή χωρίς λιποθυμία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> *Λιποθυμία μαθητή από ασιτία, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία της μητέρας του*
> (λαϊκίζω, το ξέρω...)



Η πηγή φαίνεται να είναι αυτό το δημοσίευμα με χτεσινή ημερομηνία (όλα τα άλλα που βρίσκω έχουν σημερινή ημερομηνία). Η κυρία που μιλάει στο βιντεοκλίπ δεν στέκεται ιδιαίτερα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά τοποθετείται γενικά.

Η μητέρα, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά το δημοσίευμα, _δεν είναι_ άνεργη, αλλά την έχει εγκαταλείψει ο σύζυγός της και, προφανώς, πέντε άνθρωποι με ένα (βασικό πιθανότατα) μισθό δύσκολα τα φέρνουν βόλτα. Οποιαδήποτε εποχή.

Εμένα μου μοιάζει να είναι ένα απαράδεκτο αλλά όχι ασυνήθιστο περιστατικό οικογενειακής εγκατάλειψης (μια διαχρονική κατάσταση), που εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά στη δημοσιότητα ένα μήνα μετά, την παραμονή μιας απεργίας, για να δώσει αφορμή για γενικεύσεις και πασάλειμμα με τα σημερινά προβλήματα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι πολλοί κακόπιστοι (και μερικοί καλόπιστοι) θα χαρακτήριζαν τη μεθόδευση ως λαϊκισμό.

Από την άλλη, θεωρώ ευτύχημα που, λόγω των συνθηκών, κινητοποιήθηκαν συνάνθρωποι να βοηθήσουν. Δεν ξέρω αν θα υπήρχε αντίστοιχη κινητοποίηση παλιότερα (μάλλον όχι αν κρίνω από όσα λέει η συνδικαλίστρια στο βίντεο, που από τα λόγια της καταλαβαίνω ότι πλέον γίνονται στοχευμένες παρεμβάσεις αντί για δήθεν φιλανθρωπικές γενικούρες --όλα δικά μου λόγια).

Ναι, Στάθη, εγώ το θεωρώ λαϊκισμό. Όχι δικό σου φυσικά, αφού είμαι βέβαιος ότι καλόπιστα θεώρησες ειλικρινή την είδηση (από το in.gr είναι δα, με πηγή κοτζάμ ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, όπου προϊσταται πλέον και δικός τους άνθρωπος). Οπότε, ακόμη και αν δεν είναι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα λαϊκισμού, είναι κακή, κάκιστη δημοσιογραφία.

Edit: Και επειδή τώρα είδα την κατακλείδα σου στο προηγούμενο, προφανώς συμφωνώ ότι το θέμα είναι η ασιτία των παιδιών, με λιποθυμίες ή χωρίς, με μνημόνιο ή χωρίς.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 1, 2011)

stathis said:


> Δεν ξέρω για ποια περίπτωση λες, πάντως στο Μεσολόγγι, όπου έγινε ντόρος, πράγματι δεν υπήρξε λιποθυμία. Το διέψευσε ο ίδιος ο δήμαρχος, ο οποίος έκανε γνωστό το κρούσμα της ασιτίας (τα παιδιά που υποσιτίζονταν ήταν στην ίδια τάξη με τον γιο του). Το λέω απλά για την ιστορία, μια και το θέμα φυσικά είναι η ασιτία παιδιών, με ή χωρίς λιποθυμία...



ΟΚ, εγώ αναφέρθηκα σ' αυτό:[COLOR=00000] Καταγγελία εκπαιδευτικών: Μαθητές λιποθυμούν από την πείνα ![/COLOR]
 Που διαψεύστηκε από αυτό: Διαψεύδει το υπουργείο Παιδείας τις καταγγελίες περί λιποθυμίας μαθητών από ασιτία

Νομίζω, αν και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τώρα, ότι στην συνέχεια αναφέρθηκαν και κάποια άλλα περιστατικά και σε άλλα σχολεία, με αποτέλεσμα η παραπάνω διάψευση να καταστεί κενό γράμμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> *VIDEO: Θ.Πάγκαλος «Κομμουνιστές, φασίστες και μ....ες οι Αγανακτισμένοι»! *
> 
> (Ήμουν λοιπόν κομμουνιστής και φασίστας ταυτόχρονα; Κοίτα να δεις!)


Βλέπω με τον τρίτο χαρακτηρισμό δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, σωστά; :twit:


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 1, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Βλέπω με τον τρίτο χαρακτηρισμό δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, σωστά; :twit:



Good point. Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

Σε μια παλαιότερη συζήτηση περί του λήμματος σε άλλο φόρουμ, το συμπέρασμα ήταν «γιατί βαφτίζουμε τα παιδιά μας; Αφού στο τέλος όλοι μ*****ς λεγόμαστε» 

Επίσης όπως είχε γράψει ο Κώστας Φαρμάκης σε ένα πανάρχαιο editorial, «μ******ς είναι αυτός που πιστεύει και διακηρύσσει "εγώ μ******ς δεν είμαι και μ******ς δεν πιάνομαι"».

Το μ******ς εξ ορισμού περιλαμβάνεται στα δυο πρώτα, όπως η λέξη «κύριος» στην λέξη «στρατηγός». Ρεαλιστικά εξάλλου, αν είσαι το ένα από τα δυο, το μ******ς είναι το μικρότερο από τα προβλήματά σου, πόσω μάλλον αν είσαι και τα δυο 

Γιατί λοιπόν να έχω πρόβλημα; :twit:


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> * VIDEO: Θ.Πάγκαλος «Κομμουνιστές, φασίστες και μ....ες οι Αγανακτισμένοι»! *
> 
> (Ήμουν λοιπόν κομμουνιστής και φασίστας ταυτόχρονα; Κοίτα να δεις!)



Μου αρέσει που γίνονται αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για τις εκάστοτε δηλώσεις του Πάγκαλου, όταν λέει τα πιο απλά πράγματα με τον πιο απλό τρόπο. Η κοινωνία μας έχει ανάγκη από περικοκλάδες, φαίνεται.

Απαρίθμηση έκανε. Δεν είπε καν ότι οι φασίστες είναι βλάκες.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Απαρίθμηση έκανε. Δεν είπε καν ότι οι φασίστες είναι βλάκες.



Άλλωστε ο φασισμός δεν ταυτίζεται απαραίτητα με την ακροδεξιά και την πολιτική· πολλοί χώροι έχουν τους φασίστες τους.

ΛΚΝ:

*φασισμός ο* [fasizmós] O17 : 1. πολιτικοκοινωνικό σύστημα της άκρας δεξιάς, με έντονα αυταρχικό και εθνικιστικό χαρακτήρα, που καταργεί τον κοινοβουλευτισμό και τη δημοκρατία και βασίζεται στο μονοκομματισμό και στον ολοκληρωτισμό:_ O ~ αιματοκύλησε την Eυρώπη. Δε θα περάσει ο ~!_ 2. (ιστ.) δικτατορικό καθεστώς που, με αρχηγό το Mουσολίνι, επικράτησε στην Iταλία: _O ιταλικός ~ κράτησε από το 1922 ως το 1943._ *3. χαρακτηρισμός αυταρχικής ενέργειας, πράξης ή καταπιεστικής, δεσποτικής συμπεριφοράς*: _O κοινωνικός / καθημερινός ~ του άντρα απέναντι στη γυναίκα / των γονιών απέναντι στο παιδί._ [λόγ. < ιταλ. fascismo (-ismo = -ισμός)]


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> ΟΚ, εγώ αναφέρθηκα σ' αυτό:[COLOR=00000] Καταγγελία εκπαιδευτικών: Μαθητές λιποθυμούν από την πείνα ![/COLOR]
> Που διαψεύστηκε από αυτό: Διαψεύδει το υπουργείο Παιδείας τις καταγγελίες περί λιποθυμίας μαθητών από ασιτία


Σωστά, το είχε πάρει ξώφαλτσα το αυτί μου (ή το μάτι μου) αυτό το περιστατικό.


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, Στάθη, εγώ το θεωρώ λαϊκισμό. Όχι δικό σου φυσικά, αφού είμαι βέβαιος ότι καλόπιστα θεώρησες ειλικρινή την είδηση (από το in.gr είναι δα, με πηγή κοτζάμ ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, όπου προϊσταται πλέον και δικός τους άνθρωπος). Οπότε, ακόμη και αν δεν είναι άλλο ένα παράδειγμα λαϊκισμού, είναι κακή, κάκιστη δημοσιογραφία.
> 
> Edit: Και επειδή τώρα είδα την κατακλείδα σου στο προηγούμενο, προφανώς συμφωνώ ότι το θέμα είναι η ασιτία των παιδιών, με λιποθυμίες ή χωρίς, με μνημόνιο ή χωρίς.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ωστόσο, μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου (μαύρο αστείο...) θα πω για την είδηση (όπως δημοσιεύθηκε στο in.gr) ότι se non è vero, è ben trovato. Πάντα υπήρχαν άστεγοι, πάντα υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια να βρουν κάτι να φάνε, όσο πάνε κι αυξάνονται όμως κατά γενική ομολογία. Το είπε άλλωστε και η γυναίκα στο βίντεο: το φαινόμενο έχει ενταθεί τελευταία.

Υστερόγραφο:
Το «λαϊκίζω» δεν το έγραψα μόνο για εφέ, αλλά το εννοούσα εν μέρει. Πλέον θέλω να πετάξω το νυστέρι και το μικροσκόπιο του νηφάλιου επιστήμονα και να αρπάξω μια πέτρα.
Αν θέλετε νούμερα, οι Γιατροί του Κόσμου μιλούσαν για ανθρωπιστική κρίση στην Αθήνα τον Νοέμβριο του 2010 και επανήλθαν με νέα έκκληση πριν από έναν μήνα. Αν θέλετε μελό λαϊκισμό και περιπτωσιολογία, να ένα true story (Πολύγωνο, πριν από μερικές βδομάδες):
Καθ' όλα αξιοπρεπής οικογένεια ξένων (μπαμπάς, μαμά και δύο παιδιά) ψάχνουν σε κάδο σκουπιδιών έξω από τον Σκλαβενίτη για πεταμένα τρόφιμα. Κρατούν στο χέρι κάποια λάφυρα. Η κοπέλα που μου το αφηγήθηκε τους έδωσε δέκα ευρώ (εκείνοι αποσβολώθηκαν από την κίνησή της) και έφυγε κλαίγοντας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

stathis said:


> Πλέον θέλω να πετάξω το νυστέρι και το μικροσκόπιο του νηφάλιου επιστήμονα και να αρπάξω μια πέτρα.


Έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία με ποια πτυχή της πραγματικότητας έρχεσαι σε επαφή. Αν κάθεσαι στο γραφείο σου και διαβάζεις διάφορες αναλύσεις έχεις διαφορετική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων από το αν σε έχει πλήξει άμεσα εσένα τον ίδιο ή αν έρχεσαι σε συχνή ή καθημερινή επαφή με τους πιο αδικημένους αυτής της κατάστασης. Το κακό, αν σηκώσεις πέτρα, είναι που δεν θα ξέρεις πού πρέπει να την πρωτορίξεις. Οπότε καλύτερα ψάξε για νόμισμα των δέκα ευρώ.


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

LostVerse said:


> * VIDEO: Θ.Πάγκαλος «Κομμουνιστές, φασίστες και μ....ες οι Αγανακτισμένοι»! *


Κι εγώ στην αρχή τσίμπησα με την είδηση κι έπαθα ένα μίνι εγκεφαλικό, αλλά τώρα βρίσκομαι στην περίεργη θέση να υπερασπίζομαι τον Πάγκαλο. :)
Ο Πάγκαλος αναφερόταν σε όσους επιθυμούν να επιστρέψουμε στη δραχμή, όχι στους Αγανακτισμένους της πλατείας Συντάγματος (όχι πως γι' αυτούς έχει πολύ καλύτερη άποψη βέβαια). Είπαμε, se non è vero è ben trovato...


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία με ποια πτυχή της πραγματικότητας έρχεσαι σε επαφή. Αν κάθεσαι στο γραφείο σου και διαβάζεις διάφορες αναλύσεις έχεις διαφορετική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων από το αν σε έχει πλήξει άμεσα εσένα τον ίδιο ή αν έρχεσαι σε συχνή ή καθημερινή επαφή με τους πιο αδικημένους αυτής της κατάστασης.


Σωστό. Κάπου στη μέση είμαι εγώ: μη φανταστείς ότι συγχρωτίζομαι καθημερινά με το προλεταριάτο...



nickel said:


> Το κακό, αν σηκώσεις πέτρα, είναι που δεν θα ξέρεις πού πρέπει να την πρωτορίξεις. Οπότε καλύτερα ψάξε για νόμισμα των δέκα ευρώ.


Δόξα τω θεώ, από πέτρες άλλο τίποτα. Σε αντίθεση με τα δεκάευρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Τραγουδάκι για την homonymie του con από Brassens, για να σας στείλω να διαβάσετε για τα γαλλικά του Πάγκαλου στον Σαραντάκο [εδώ], όπου και η ιστορία με τον Ντε Γκολ:

Ο Πάγκαλος έχει ζήσει στη Γαλλία και ξέρει καλά Γαλλικά, όπως βλέπετε άλλωστε τα μιλάει με άνεση -ξέρει λοιπόν τη σημασία της λέξης. Με προβληματίζει λίγο η αναφορά στον στρατηγό Ντε Γκολ -δεν ξέρω αν ο Ντε Γκολ είχε τη φήμη ανθρώπου αθυρόστομου ή έστω που δεν μασάει τα λόγια του. Είδα στη γαλλική Βικιπαίδεια ότι στον πόλεμο, βλέποντας σ’ ένα τζιπ γραμμένο «Mort aux cons» («Θάνατος στους μαλάκες!»), σχολίασε: «Vaste programme, Messieurs, vaste programme», που νιώθω τον πειρασμό να το αποδώσω, όχι πιστά, «Χαρά στο κουράγιο σας».






Ayant avecques lui toujours fait bon ménage
J'eusse aimé célébrer sans être inconvenant
Tendre corps féminin ton plus bel apanage
Que tous ceux qui l'ont vu disent hallucinant.

Ceût été mon ultime chant mon chant du cygne
Mon dernier billet doux mon message d'adieu
Or malheureusement les mots qui le désignent
Le disputent à l'exécrable à l'odieux.

C'est la grande pitié de la langue française
C'est son talon d'Achille et c'est son déshonneur
De n'offrir que des mots entachés de bassesse
A cette incomparable instrument de bonheur.

Alors que tant de fleurs ont des noms poétiques
Tendre corps féminin' c'est fort malencontreux
Que la fleur la plus douce la plus érotique
Et la plus enivrante en ait de plus scabreux.

Mais le pire de tous est un petit vocable
De trois lettres pas plus familier coutumier
Il est inexplicable il est irrévocable
Honte à celui-là qui l'employa le premier

Honte à celui-là qui par dépit par gageure
Dota de même terme en son fiel venimeux
Ce grand ami de l'homme et la cinglante injure
Celui-là c'est probable en était un fameux.

Misogyne à coup sûr asexué sans doute
Au charmes de Vénus absolument rétif
Etait ce bougre qui toute honte bue toute
Fit ce rapprochement d'ailleurs intempestif.

La malpeste soit de cette homonymie
C'est injuste madame et c'est désobligeant
Que ce morceau de roi de votre anatomie
Porte le même nom qu'une foule de gens.

Fasse le ciel qu'un jour, dans un trait de génie
Un poète inspiré que Pégase soutient
Donne en effaçant d'un coup des siècles d'avanie
A cette vraie merveille un joli nom chrétien

En attendant madame il semblerait dommage
Et vos adorateurs en seraient tous peinés
D'aller perdre de vue que pour lui rendre hommage
Il est d'autre moyen et que je les connais
Et que je les connais.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2011)

Άμεση αποκατάσταση του Καστελόριζου στον χάρτη της Κομισιόν ζήτησε ο Όλι Ρεν. Παρέμβαση της Μαρίας Δαμανάκη για το "περίεργο" λάθος. Όλα τα ελληνικά εδάφη απεικονίζονταν εκτός του ακριτικού νησιού (news247)

Να δούμε πότε θα γίνει παρέμβαση κάποιου/ας και στην Ελλάδα, ώστε το Καστελλόριζο να τυπώνεται στους _ελληνικούς_ χάρτες...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

CPI2011: Κρίση ΝΑΙ, Βελτίωση ΟΧΙ

[...] H Ελλάδα στο CPI 2011
Οι χώρες της ευρωζώνης που πλήττονται περισσότερο από την οικονομική κρίση, εν μέρει λόγω της αποτυχίας καταπολέμησης της δωροδοκίας και της φοροδιαφυγής -βασικοί παράγοντες της οικονομικής κρίσης-, βρίσκονται μεταξύ των πιο χαμηλόβαθμων χωρών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.

Τρανό παράδειγμα αποτελεί *η Ελλάδα, η οποία με 3,4 βαθμούς μοιράζεται την 80η θέση, μαζί με την Κολομβία, το Μαρόκο, το Ελ Σαλβαδόρ, την Ταϋλάνδη και το Περού*. Ανάμεσα στους ουραγούς της Ευρώπης –προτελευταία πριν τη Βουλγαρία- και της Ευρωζώνης (τελευταία μετά την Ιταλία η οποία βρίσκεται 11 θέσεις μακριά!), η χώρα μας έμεινε μετεξεταστέα και ο στόχος της βάσης φαντάζει ουτοπία![...]

3,4 με άριστα το 10 (προς SBE :twit:: ναι, ναι, ξέρουμε, αυτά συμβαίνουν και αλλού, αλλά το ΗΒ π.χ. πήρε 7,8). Ε, μην τα θέλουμε κι όλα δικά μας, τουλάχιστον περάσαμε τη Βόρειο Κορέα κατά 2,4 βαθμούς, κάτι είναι κι αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: είναι τα φετεινά αποτελέσματα της διαφάνειας χειρότερα από παλιότερα; Α ναι, αυτό τι σημαίνει;

Όμως, αν δείτε την παρουσίαση των αποτελεσμάτων (σύνδεσμος σε πιντιεφ στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας που παραθέτει η Παλάβρα, διαφάνεια 7) μας λέει ότι:

Το CPI ΔΕΝ επιτρέπει συγκριτική ανάλυση σε βάθος χρόνου
Αλλαγή θέσης στην κατάταξη ΔΕΝ σημαίνει απαραίτητα αλλαγή στην αντίληψη
ΚΑΜΙΑ ουσιαστική αλλαγή αντίληψης για την Ελλάδα

Οπότε στην ουσία τίποτα δεν άλλαξε, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι και καλό. Εγώ περίμενα περισσότερη φοροδιαφυγή λόγω φοροκυνηγιού. 

ΥΓ Οι Άγγλοι είναι εξπέρ στα νομικά της βιτρίνας. Κάθε παρανομία γίνεται νόμος και νομιμοποιείται και βγαίνει η χώρα λάδι. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτη μια από τις τράπεζες που κρατικοποιήθηκαν στην αρχή της κρίσης. Χωρίς το χρέος της που το αναλαμβάνει το κράτος (είκοσι δις αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η πώληση ήταν και "διαφανής" και νόμιμη, και τώρα κάποιοι πίνουν στην υγεία του κορόιδου αγγλικού λαού που θα πληρώσει τα είκοσι δις και κάποιοι ανώτεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι προγραμματίζουν πώς θα ξοδέψουν τα δωράκια τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτη μια από τις τράπεζες που κρατικοποιήθηκαν στην αρχή της κρίσης. Χωρίς το χρέος της που το αναλαμβάνει το κράτος (είκοσι δις αν θυμάμαι καλά).


Αυτό εννοούμε όταν λέμε "διαφθορά"; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι ο χρηματισμός, ο νεποτισμός, το φακελάκι, η κλοπή δημοσίου χρήματος από κρατικούς λειτουργούς, όχι οι νομιμοφανείς πρακτικές της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Άσε που από νομιμοφανείς πρακτικές της κυβέρνησης εδώ, άλλο τίποτα. Είπαμε, μαζί με την Κολομβία.


SBE said:


> Εγώ περίμενα περισσότερη φοροδιαφυγή λόγω φοροκυνηγιού.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Το ξέρω ότι το ξέρουμε όλοι, αλλά καλό είναι να το επαναλάβουμε:

Φοροφυγάδες δεν είναι αυτοί που τρέχουν επειδή τους κυνηγάνε οι φόροι!

:)

( ΟΚ, να μην το διασκεδάσουμε λίγο; )


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι το παρακάτω


SBE said:


> ΥΓ Οι Άγγλοι είναι εξπέρ στα νομικά της βιτρίνας. Κάθε παρανομία γίνεται νόμος και νομιμοποιείται και βγαίνει η χώρα λάδι. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτη μια από τις τράπεζες που κρατικοποιήθηκαν στην αρχή της κρίσης. Χωρίς το χρέος της που το αναλαμβάνει το κράτος (είκοσι δις αν θυμάμαι καλά). Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η πώληση ήταν και "διαφανής" και νόμιμη, και τώρα κάποιοι πίνουν στην υγεία του κορόιδου αγγλικού λαού που θα πληρώσει τα είκοσι δις και κάποιοι ανώτεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι προγραμματίζουν πώς θα ξοδέψουν τα δωράκια τους.



δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την έρευνα περί διαφθοράς. Στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ότι:

Ο Δείκτης βαθμολογεί 183 χώρες από το 0 (απόλυτη διαφθορά) έως το 10 (μηδενική διαφθορά) και βασίζεται στα επίπεδα αντίληψης της διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο τομέα). Χρησιμοποιεί στοιχεία από 17 πρωτογενείς έρευνες, οι οποίες εστιάζονται σε τομείς όπως η* εφαρμογή των νόμων κατά της διαφθοράς, η πρόσβαση στην πληροφόρηση και η σύγκρουση συμφερόντων.*


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό ενννοούμε όταν λέμε "διαφθορά"; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είναι ο χρηματισμός, ο νεποτισμός, το φακελάκι, η κλοπή δημοσίου χρήματος από κρατικούς λειτουργούς, όχι οι νομιμοφανείς πρακτικές της κυβέρνησης.



Λυπάμαι κυρίες μου, αλλά στην προσπάθειά σας να δείξετε ότι έχω λάθος αντίληψη για το ζήτημα δέχεστε να συμμαχήσετε με το διάβολο. 
Είναι κατάχρηση εξουσίας η νομιμοφάνεια; Ήταν διαφθορά το Βατοπέδι; 

Και επειδή καλό είναι να ξέρουμε για τι πράγμα μιλάμε, η Διεθνής Διαφάνεια λέει στις σελίδες της τι μετράει και προτείνω ανάγνωση. Έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον π.χ η περίπτωση της Ολλανδίας. Από τη μια χαμηλός δείκτης διαφθοράς εντός των τειχών, από την άλλη, οι Ολλανδικές επιχειρήσεις πρώτες στη δωροδοκία

Και μην ξεχνάμε, η ΔΔ δεν μετράει το ότι δεν σας έκοψε αποδειξη ο γιατρός σας. Ούτε τα έσοδα που δεν δηλώσατε πέρσι.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Βρε παιδί μου, εγώ σου λέω ότι το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα κριτήρια βάσει των οποίων έγινε η έρευνα. Σου δείχνουν μήλα, κι εσύ λες «μα υπάρχουν και τα καρπούζια».


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ο Δείκτης βαθμολογεί 183 χώρες από το 0 (απόλυτη διαφθορά) έως το 10 (μηδενική διαφθορά) και βασίζεται στα επίπεδα αντίληψης της διαφθοράς στο δημόσιο τομέα). Χρησιμοποιεί στοιχεία από 17 πρωτογενείς έρευνες, οι οποίες εστιάζονται σε τομείς όπως η* εφαρμογή των νόμων κατά της διαφθοράς, η πρόσβαση στην πληροφόρηση και η σύγκρουση συμφερόντων.*



Έριξα μια ματιά στο pdf, βλέπω δεν αναφέρει πιο συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες για τις πηγές. Άραγε περιλαμβάνει δείγματα διαφθοράς, όπως, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μαϊμού πάσο, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες μαϊμού συντάξεις, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες παραβάσεις ΚΟΚ που δεν βεβαιώνονται ή σβήνονται, εκατομμύρια αποδείξεις που δεν κόβονται και κάποια ακόμα; Αν δεν τα περιλαμβάνει, τότε στην πραγματικότητα είμαστε ακόμα περισσότερο βουτηγμένοι στον βούρκο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Οι πηγές αναφέρονται, και όχι ούτε το πάσο μετράει, ούτε οι αποδείξεις που δεν κόβονται κλπ. Άλλωστε αυτά δε μετριούνται εύκολα γιατί ποιος θα παραδεχτεί την παρανομία του;
Μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι ΔΕΝ μετράει τα ίδια και στις άλλες χώρες. 

Παλ, τα κριτήρια όντως είναι περιορισμένα στα μετρήσιμα. Που σημαίνει ότι έχουμε νομοθεσία με τρύπες, είναι πολύπλοκη η πρόσβαση του πολίτη στην πληροφορία και δεν εφαρμόζεται αυστηρά η βιτρίνα της σύγκρουσης συμφερόντων. 

Αν ήταν η πρώτη μου μέρα στη Λεξιλογία ίσως να συμφωνούσαμε απολύτως. Όμως επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει και όλες τις προηγούμενες συζητήσεις εδώ και καιρό, ξέρω ότι δε μιλάμε για αυτά τα ζητήματα όταν συζητάμε για διαφθορά αλλά, όπως είχα πει πριν λίγο καιρό, ο καθένας μιλάει για τον πόνο του. Άλλος για το ότι δεν του έκοψε απόδειξη ο γιατρός, άλλος για το ότι διορίζονται στο δημόσιο κάποιοι με μέσο κλπκλπ. Κι αυτή η στατιστική είναι ένα ακόμα επιχείρημα για να αποδείξει ο καθένας τον πόνο του. 

Η είδηση που αφορά την Ελλάδα είναι αυτό που έγραψα: ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά από προηγούμενες αξιολογήσεις. Πράγμα που εν μέρει είναι παράδοξο, εγώ περίμενα να χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης. 

ΥΓ Εμένα ο πόνος μου είναι ότι ζω σε χώρα με μεγάλη διαφθορά, μόνο που η διαφθορά είναι μουλωχτή και νομιμοφανής και η χώρα τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να μην αισθάνεται ο καθένας χωριστά ότι αδικείται από τη διαφθορά (λόγω απόστασης) και να μπορεί εύκολα να αδιαφορήσει. Συγκριτικά η Ελλάδα είναι ο παράδεισος της διαφάνειας.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οι πηγές αναφέρονται, και όχι ούτε το πάσο μετράει, ούτε οι αποδείξεις που δεν κόβονται κλπ. Άλλωστε αυτά δε μετριούνται εύκολα γιατί ποιος θα παραδεχτεί την παρανομία του;
> Μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι ΔΕΝ μετράει τα ίδια και στις αλλες χώρες.



Πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι στα πανεπιστήμια άλλων χωρών πιο πάνω από εμάς υπάρχει τόσος μεγάλος αριθμός φοιτητών με πλαστά έγγραφα; Ή τόσο μεγάλος αριθμός συνταξιούχων που εισπράττουν την σύνταξή τους από τον τάφο; Εγώ σε καμία περίπτωση. Εξού και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν τα μετράει σε εμάς αλλά δεν τα μετράει και σε άλλες χώρες εξίσου, οπότε ή η μία ή η άλλη. Δεν υπάρχει σε άλλες χώρες οπότε τι να μετρήσει ακόμα κι αν μπορούσε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Η σύντομη απάντηση: Ναι το πιστεύω. 
(κυρίως γιατί δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες)

Όλες οι χώρες έχουν παράνομους, παράτυπους και διεφθαρμένους. Στις χώρες που δεν υπάρχει πάσο ή σύνταξη δεν υπάρχει απάτη γύρω από το πάσο και τη σύνταξη. Μπορεί να υπάρχει άλλη διαφθορά, που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Κανένας δεν είναι αθώος κι άμα διαβάσεις και τις τρεις μελέτες της ΔΔ θα δεις μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εικόνα της παγκόσμιας διαφθοράς.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Και αφού οι προβλέψεις μου βγήκαν σωστές (ούτε ο καζαμιογράφος να ήμουν ), σας υπόσχομαι να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τα αποτελέσματα του λότο


Palavra said:


> (προς SBE :twit:: ναι, ναι, ξέρουμε, αυτά συμβαίνουν και αλλού, αλλά το ΗΒ π.χ. πήρε 7,8).





SBE said:


> Όλες οι χώρες άχουν παράνομους, παράτυπους και διεφθαρμένους. [...] Κανένας δεν είναι αθώος κι άμα διαβάσεις και τις τρεις μελέτες της ΔΔ θα δεις μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εικόνα της παγκόσμιας διαφθοράς.


...θα πάψω να πειράζω τη φίλτατη SBE και θα σημειώσω ότι αν είναι έτσι, τότε καμία έρευνα δεν έχει ουσιαστική αξία, είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, και αφού εμείς είμαστε στην ίδια κλίμακα με την Κολομβία, και όλοι οι άλλοι στην ίδια κλίμακα με εμάς, τότε Σουηδία = Κολομβία. Χαίρε καρτεσιανή σκέψη, αθάνατη


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και αφού οι προβλέψεις μου βγήκαν σωστές (ούτε ο καζαμιογράφος να ήμουν ), σας υπόσχομαι να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τα αποτελέσματα του λότο
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Στα παραπάνω να προσθέσω ότι δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου πως κάτι που υπάρχει εδώ αλλά όχι σε άλλες χώρες δεν ισχύει και αντίστροφα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι τα μεγέθη είναι ανάλογα. 

Πέρα από αυτό, όντως υπό αυτό το πρίσμα όλες οι αντίστοιχες μελέτες είναι άχρηστες, αφού παντού υπάρχει άγνωστη κρυμένη διαφθορά που ως τέτοια δεν αποτυπώνεται, άρα δεν αποτυπώνεται και η πραγματική εικόνα.


----------



## stathis (Dec 2, 2011)

Palavra said:


> ... είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, και αφού εμείς είμαστε στην ίδια κλίμακα με την Κολομβία, και όλοι οι άλλοι στην ίδια κλίμακα με εμάς, τότε Σουηδία = Κολομβία.


Εγώ ξέρω ότι είμαστε η Αργεντινή του Νότου, και ότι δεν θα γίνουμε Δανία. Ή μήπως τα μπέρδεψα;


Edit: Επίσης είχε παίξει και το "δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία". Μανία που είχε ο ΓΑΠ και η παλιοπαρέα με τις διεθνικές παρομοιώσεις...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2011)

Μη με μπερδεύεις, και βρήκα και αυτό και νομίζω πως κακώς μας έβαλαν πριν την Β. Κορέα, μετά έπρεπε: Aδιαφανής η Διεθνής... Διαφάνεια Ελλάς


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2011)

Μου είπαν ότι αυτό το άρθρο της Monde είναι αγαπησιάρικο και φιλελληνικό και θα αρέσει στην SBE, αλλά εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε μια παράγραφο να διαβάσω τώρα, οπότε απλώς σας το καταθέτω.

http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/chronique/2011/11/17/ellada-agapi-mou_1604807_3232.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2011)

Εμ, εδώ σας θέλω τιτλατζήδες. Να δω ποιος θα τολμήσει να βάλει τον σωστό τίτλο: *Η εφορία δεν κωλώνει, βάζει το χέρι βαθιά μέσα στα σκατά*

(Η είδηση: http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=12333&subid=2&pubid=112777558)


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2011)

Καλά, κοροϊδεύετε όσο θέλετε, εγώ δεν είπα πάντως ότι θα γίνουμε Δανία και γιατί να γίνουμε άλλωστε; 
Είπα να διαβάσετε και τις τρεις ετήσιες εκθέσεις της ΔΔ. Εκτός από αυτή που ήταν η αφορμή της συζήτησης υπάρχει και αυτή που κοιτάζει πώς αντιλαμβάνονται οι πολίτες τη διαφθορά στη χώρα τους (θα δείτε να λένε π.χ. για άνοδο 75% στη διαφθορά στην Ελλάδα μεταξύ 2009 και 2010, που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τη βασική έκθεση) και την έκθεση για τις χώρες που λαδώνουν τις άλλες, όπου θα δείτε πρώτη την Ολλανδία, από πίσω την Ελβετία κλπ. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι υποκρισία το να απαγορεύεις τη δωροδοκία στη χώρα σου αλλά να δίνεις φοροαπαλλαγές σε επιχειρήσεις για έξοδα δωροδοκίας σε τρίτες χώρες. 

Μπορεί να δίνω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω την Ελλάδα πιο ρόδινη απ'ό,τι είναι αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχω χάσει την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. 
Κι επειδή η βασική μας διαφορά είναι ότι εγώ είμαι αλλού και δεν υφίσταμαι την πλύση εγκεφάλου της Ελλάδας (χωρίς να αποκλείεται ότι υφίσταμαι άλλη πλύση εγκεφάλου), πιθανόν να οφείλεται εκεί η διαφορά μας. 
Κι επειδή τελικά είναι θέμα οπτικής γωνίας, να τι τίτλο έβαλαν στην είδηση οι Πέρσες:
Crisis-hit EU countries becoming more corrupt


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μπορεί να δίνω την εντύπωση ότι βλέπω την Ελλάδα πιο ρόδινη απ'ό,τι είναι αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχω χάσει την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα.
> Κι επειδή η βασική μας διαφορά είναι ότι εγώ είμαι αλλού και δεν υφίσταμαι την πλύση εγκεφάλου της Ελλάδας (χωρίς να αποκλείεται ότι υφίσταμαι άλλη πλύση εγκεφάλου), πιθανόν να οφείλεται εκεί η διαφορά μας.


Ωστόσο (και μην νομίζεις ότι πάω πάλι να σου την πω), η απόσταση αυτή δεν σου επιτρέπει να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εδώ, παρά μόνο από δεύτερο χέρι, και μάλιστα από μικρό δείγμα, δηλαδή τους συγγενείς και τους γνωστούς σου. Είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να πηγαίνεις εδώ σε οργανισμούς, νοσοκομεία κτλ, και να εξαρτάσαι από το σύστημα, και διαφορετικό να σου λέει κάποιος την εμπειρία του.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Ωχ, τα λεφτά μου!


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

Στάθη, όταν/αν έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου, το Location σου θα το προσθέσω στο νήμα μου ως "ντιπ vs. ντηπ"!


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2011)

ON THIS DAY

On Dec. 3, 1984, more than 4,000 people died after a cloud of gas escaped from a pesticide plant operated by a Union Carbide subsidiary in Bhopal, India.

(Κι ακόμα τους κοροϊδεύουνε)


----------



## stathis (Dec 3, 2011)

SBE said:


> Καλά, κοροϊδεύετε όσο θέλετε, εγώ δεν είπα πάντως ότι θα γίνουμε Δανία και γιατί να γίνουμε άλλωστε;


Εγώ δεν κορόιδεψα κανέναν, παρά μόνο τον ΓΑΠ και τους συν αυτώ, που μας είχαν φλομώσει με τα περί Δανίας του Νότου και (μη) Αργεντινής και (μη )Ινδίας, τα οποία μού τα θύμισε η κουβέντα σας εντελώς συνειρμικά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2011)

Λίγες μέρες πριν από την πιο κρίσιμη εδώ και χρόνια (και μέχρι την επόμενη) ευρωσύνοδο κορυφής, τα νερά του Ρήνου ξεσκέπασαν στο Κόμπλεντς έναν εφιάλτη από το παρελθόν και θύμισαν (σε όσους θέλουν να μην εθελοτυφλούν) γιατί η περισσότερη Ευρώπη είναι μονόδρομος και τι συμβαίνει όταν η χώρα στο κέντρο της ηπείρου γίνεται υπερβολικά ισχυρή:

WWII Bomb Successfully Detonated In Germany (sky news, video)


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λίγες μέρες πριν από την πιο κρίσιμη εδώ και χρόνια (και μέχρι την επόμενη) ευρωσύνοδο κορυφής, τα νερά του Ρήνου ξεσκέπασαν στο Κόμπλεντς έναν εφιάλτη από το παρελθόν και θύμισαν (σε όσους θέλουν να μην εθελοτυφλούν) γιατί η περισσότερη Ευρώπη είναι μονόδρομος και τι συμβαίνει όταν η χώρα στο κέντρο της ηπείρου γίνεται υπερβολικά ισχυρή:
> 
> WWII Bomb Successfully Detonated In Germany (sky news, video)



Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, δυστυχώς και τέτοιες βόμβες ανακαλύπτονται συνέχεια. Και στην Ελλάδα έχουν βρεθεί κατά καιρούς, ειδικά κοντά σε περιοχές όπου βρίσκονταν στρατιωτικές εγκαταστάσεις που δέχτηκαν αεροπορικές επιθέσεις, ναύσταθμοι και αεροδρόμια, π.χ. στην περιοχή του Θριασίου και στην ίδια ευθεία με τον αεροδιάδρομο της Ελευσίνας έχουν βρεθεί 3 ή 4 βόμβες μόνο την τελευταία δεκαετία. Οι Γερμανοί είχαν την ατυχία να δεχτούν βομβαρδισμούς και σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, οπότε το παραπάνω περιστατικό δεν είναι ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο. Με την επέκταση των αστικών περιοχών, ήταν πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο να πηγαίνει κάποιος να χτίσει πάνω από σημείο όπου βρισκόταν άσκαστη βόμβα (λόγω μαλακού εδάφους συνήθως ή απλά κάποιου κατασκευαστικού ελαττώματος) και να την ανακάλυπτε έτσι. Ή να έχτιζε το σπίτι και την βόμβα να την έβρισκε η σκαπάνη κάποιου απόγονού του που θα πήγαινε να κάνει π.χ. κάποια επέκταση.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Χμ, ίσως κάποια μέρα βρούμε τα χαμένα επεισόδια της παιδικής ηλικίας. 
47 year old television signals bouncing back to Earth 

(δεν είναι φρέσκο, αλλά τώρα το είδα)


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

Γαμώτο την πατησα, τώρα είδα την ημερομηνία στο πιο πανω! 
Να πατάω Ctrl+ όταν δε βλεπω καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα
Να πατάω Ctrl+ όταν δε βλεπω καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα
Να πατάω Ctrl+ όταν δε βλεπω καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα
Να πατάω Ctrl+ όταν δε βλεπω καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα
Να πατάω Ctrl+ όταν δε βλεπω καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα


----------



## Elsa (Dec 15, 2011)

Ο Απόστολος στην Παραμυθοχώρα ή μάλλον, στη χώρα της παραμύθας.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 15, 2011)

Πολύτεκνος «μαϊμού» έπαιρνε επιδόματα για... 19 παιδιά. Ήταν και άπληστος. Δεν μπορούσε εκεί να δηλώσει 7; Έστω 9; Αλλά 19;!;


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πολύτεκνος «μαϊμού» έπαιρνε επιδόματα για... 19 παιδιά. Ήταν και άπληστος. Δεν μπορούσε εκεί να δηλώσει 7; Έστω 9; Αλλά 19;!;


Μόνο δεκαεννιά; Ο Μπαχ έκανε είκοσι! Αλλά εκείνος έπαιζε όργανα, δεν ήταν όργανο ο ίδιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2011)

Εφήμερο είναι το χαρτί, εφήμερες και οι βιβλιοθήκες. Στο παρελθόν, ακόμη περισσότερο. Δεν είναι είδηση, με την έννοια ότι δεν είναι φρέσκα κουλούρια, αλλά, εγώ τουλάχιστον) δεν την είχα πάρει... είδηση:

Κάηκαν 200.000 βιβλία
Έρευνα ζητά η Γαλλία για την καταστροφή ιστορικής βιβλιοθήκης στο Κάιρο
(Έθνος, σήμερα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2011)

Πέθανε ο «θρύλος» των βιενέζικων καφενείων (Καθημερινή, 30/12/11)

Μια θρυλική φυσιογνωμία των παραδοσιακών βιενέζικων καφενείων, ο Λέοπολντ Χαβέλκα, πέθανε χθες Πέμπτη σε ηλικία 100 ετών αφού διηύθυνε επί 72 χρόνια το Καφέ Χαβέλκα, ένα είδος «διαμερίσματος και χώρου εργασίας» για τη διανόηση της αυστριακής πρωτεύουσας, ανακοίνωσε η κόρη του, η Έρτα, τη νύκτα της Πέμπτης προς την Παρασκευή.

Το Καφέ Χαβέλκα, το οποίο βρίσκεται στο ιστορικό κέντρο της Βιένης, σε απόσταση μερικών μέτρων από το μεγάλο πεζόδρομο του Γκράμπεν, ιδρύθηκε το 1939 από τον Λέοπολντ Χαβέλκα και τη σύζυγό του, την Γιοζεφίνε (πέθανε το 2005), στις μαύρες ώρες μετά την προσάρτηση (Άνσλους) της Αυστρίας από τη ναζιστική Γερμανία.

Μεταπολεμικά, το Καφέ Χαβέλκα έγινε ο τόπος των ραντεβού της βιενέζικης διανόησης, από τον συγγραφέα Χαϊμίτο φον Ντόντερερ ως τον θεατρικό συγγραφέα και καλλιτέχνη του καμπαρέ Χέλμουτ Κβάλτινγκερ, περνώντας από τον ηθοποιό Όσκαρ Βέρνερ και τον ζωγράφο του «φανταστικού ρεαλισμού» Φρίντενσραϊχ Χούντερτβασερ.

Στο χώρο του θρύλου έχουν περάσει επίσης τα ζεστά γλυκά γεμισμένα με κρέμα βανίλια [στΔρ7χ Buchteln] που σερβίρονταν μόνο μετά τις 10 μ.μ. και τα οποία ετοίμαζε με αγάπη ως το θάνατό της η Γιοζεφίνε Χαβέλκα.

Στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων ετών, μέσα σ' ένα ντεκόρ που έμεινε απαράλλακτο, με τους τοίχους κιτρινισμένους και μαυρισμένους από τον καπνό των τσιγάρων και των πούρων, καλλιτέχνες και διανοούμενοι είχαν παραχωρήσει σταδιακά τη θέση τους στους τουρίστες.​

Αφού φύγω με τη σχολαστική παρατήρηση ότι το όνομα τονίζεται μάλλον στην πρώτη συλλαβή (Χάβελκα), να σας προσφέρω το επόμενο βιντεοκλιπάκι όπου εμφανίζονται (σχετικά νέοι, το κλιπ πρέπει να είναι αρχές 80ζ) ο ιδιοκτήτης και η σύζυγός του. Το κομμάτι, _Jö schau_ (Κοίτα!) είναι του Georg Danzer και, όπως μας λέει η wiki, είναι a comic song about a streaker at the Café Hawelka, became a No 1 in the Austrian charts and stayed there for 20 weeks.






Εκπαιδευτικά αφιερωμένο! Όποια καταλαβαίνει τα βιεννέζικα γερμανικά χωρίς λυσάρι είναι η καλύτερη διερμηνέας της Ευρώπης!


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Σε τουίτ:

Και επισήμως η Ελευθεροτυπία υπέβαλε αίτηση υπαγωγής στο άρθρο 99. Το χειρότερο άρθρο από όσα έχει δημοσιεύσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2012)

Το αυστριακό περιοδικό Profil διάλεξε τον Γιώργο Παπανδρέου ως πρόσωπο της χρονιάς, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν ξέρω γερμανικά για να καταλάβω γιατί.

http://www.profil.at/articles/1152/560/315450/mensch-jahres-giorgos-papandreou-ich-sturm-auge


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2012)

Ίσως βοηθάει ο υπότιτλος: «Το πρόσωπο της κρίσης του ευρώ»...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2012)

Και μια μετάφραση, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2012)

Κάτι τέτοιο τρελό χρειαζόμαστε σαν χώρα. 








(Από τον χτεσινό αγώνα της Έβερτον με την Μπόλτον.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά κλπκλ αλλά μ'αυτά που ακούω από φίλους δασκάλους ... :laugh::lol:
The US schools with their own police
_Each day, hundreds of schoolchildren appear before courts in Texas charged with offences such as swearing, misbehaving on the school bus or getting in to a punch-up in the playground. Children have been arrested for possessing cigarettes, wearing "inappropriate" clothes and being late for school._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

*World's smallest frog discovered* (BBC News)






_The tiny frog sits easily on a US dime, whose diameter is 18mm_

A frog species that appears to be the world's smallest has been discovered in Papua New Guinea by a US-based team.
At 7mm (0.27 inches) long, _Paedophryne amauensis_ may be the world's smallest vertebrate - the group that includes mammals, fish, birds and amphibians. The researchers also found a slightly larger relative, _Paedophryne swiftorum_. [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2012)

Από λίνκο σε σχόλιο στο σημερινό σαραντακέικο:

Τα καλύτερα εξώφυλλα δίσκων έβερ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *World's smallest frog discovered* (BBC News)
> 
> A frog species that appears to be the world's smallest has been discovered in Papua New Guinea by a US-based team.
> At 7mm (0.27 inches) long, _Paedophryne amauensis_ may be the world's smallest vertebrate - the group that includes mammals, fish, birds and amphibians. The researchers also found a slightly larger relative, _Paedophryne swiftorum_. [...][/COLOR]



Αυτό είναι καινούργιο γένος και μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να το πούμε _Παιδόφρυνος_ αλλά *Παιδοφρύνη*, από το θηλυκό του _φρύνου_, *φρύνη*. Ο φρύνος πιστεύεται ότι ήταν ο ανοιχτοκάστανος και το ζώο πήρε το όνομα από το χρώμα του (συγγενές με τα brun και brown). Αλλά και η εταίρα η Φρύνη πιστεύεται ότι ονομάστηκε έτσι (κανονικά ήταν Μνησαρέτη) λόγω της ωχρότητας του προσώπου της («Μνησαρέτη γὰρ ἐκαλεῖτο, τὴν δὲ Φρύνην ἐπίκλησιν ἔσχε διὰ τὴν ὠχρότητα» — Πλούταρχος).

Ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι το είδος θα έπρεπε να είναι _amanuensis_ (ο γραμματέας που του υπαγορεύουν και γράφει) αλλά ο παιδοβάτραχος _amauensis_ πήρε το όνομά του από το χωριό Amau. Όσο για τον _swiftorum_, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα γοργοπόδαρος, αλλά ονομάστηκε έτσι για να τιμηθεί κάποια οικογένεια Swift που υπήρξε χορηγός κ.λπ. κ.λπ.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από λίνκο σε σχόλιο στο σημερινό σαραντακέικο:
> 
> Τα καλύτερα εξώφυλλα δίσκων έβερ!



:lol: Πήγα κι εγώ εκεί, κι ακόμα γελάω με τούτο εδω: Την βουρτσοπαντόφλα τη θέλω ασορτί με την παλτοκουβέρτα.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 12, 2012)

Αν σας άρεσαν, τότε τσεκάρετε κι αυτό: Museum of bad album covers.

Υπήρχε κι ένας διάσημος συλλέκτης τέτοιων δίσκων, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τ' όνομα του.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2012)

Τι απίστευτα χαμηλής στάθμης έντυπα έχουμε! Σε ολόκληρο άρθρο για το ανέβασμα του Φάουστ από τη Λυρική Σκηνή ξέχασαν να αναφέρουν το όνομα του συνθέτη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 14, 2012)

Η θρησκεία του filesharing!

Θρησκεία έγινε το δωρεάν μοίρασμα αρχείων στη Σουηδία!


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Και στα αγγλικά: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2398391,00.asp

Μου χαλάσανε το πρωταπριλιάτικο που ετοίμαζα... Όπου πηγαίνεις στον εξομολογητή σου και ζητάς συγχώρεση γιατί μπήκες σε μαγαζί και αγόρασες δύο βιβλία και τρία σιντί (μεταξύ των οποίων το τελευταίο του Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ, για την αγορά του οποίου η εκκλησία του κοπιμισμού / αντιγραφισμού προβλέπει ειδικά επιτίμια).
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2012)

Johnny Otis, 90, American R&B singer-songwriter, died Jan 17th.

Otis, born Ioannis Alexandres Veliotes, was the child of Greek immigrants Alexander J. Veliotes, a Mare Island longshoreman and grocery store owner, and his wife, the former Irene Kiskakes, a painter. Wikipedia


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

...
Ζωή σαν μυθιστόρημα ο ΒελιΌτις, και πολυτεχνίτης: 

 Ioannis Alexandres Veliotes (December 28, 1921 – January 17, 2012), better known as Johnny Otis, was an American singer, musician, talent scout, disc jockey, composer, arranger, recording artist, record producer, vibraphonist, drummer, percussionist, bandleader, and impresario. Born in Vallejo, California, he is commonly referred to as the "Godfather of Rhythm and Blues". 
...
Otis was well-known for his choice to live his professional and personal life as a member of the African-American community. He has written, "_As a kid I decided that if our society dictated that one had to be black or white, I would be black_." 
He was also the father of musician Shuggie Otis.
...
He discovered the teenaged _Esther Phillips_ when she won one of the Barrelhouse Club's talent shows. With this band, which toured extensively throughout the United States as the California Rhythm and Blues Caravan, he had a long string of rhythm and blues hits through 1950.

In the late 1940s, he discovered _Big Jay McNeely_, who then performed on his "Barrelhouse Stomp". In the 1950s he discovered _Etta James_, for whom he produced her first hit, "Roll With Me, Henry" (also known as "The Wallflower"). Otis produced the original recording of "Hound Dog" written by Jerry Leiber and Mike Stoller with vocal by Big Mama Thornton, and was given a writing credit on all six of the 1953 releases of the song. As an artist and repertory man for King Records he also discovered _Jackie Wilson, Hank Ballard, and Little Willie John_, among others. He also became an influential disk jockey in Los Angeles.
...
Frank Zappa has cited Otis as the inspiration for his distinctive trademark facial hair, stating in an interview conducted by The Simpsons creator Matt Groening and Guitar Player magazine editor Don Menn, "It looked good on Johnny Otis, so I grew it."
...
In the 1960s, he entered journalism and politics, losing a campaign for a seat in the California State Assembly (one reason for the loss may be that he ran under his much less well known real name). He then became chief of staff for Democratic Congressman Mervyn M. Dymally. He was also was the pastor of Landmark Community Church.

In the 1990s, Otis bought a farm near Sebastopol, California, north of San Francisco. For a time he ran a coffee shop / grocery store / blues club...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2012)

Σεραφείμ προς ΚΚΕ: «Σώστε την πατρίδα, αποκηρύξτε τον αθεϊσμό»

Επιστολές- εκκλήσεις υπέρ «της διάσωσης της φιλτάτης πατρίδος» από... τα εγχώρια και «αλλοδαπά» αρπακτικά απηύθυνε στη γενική γραμματέα του ΚΚΕ κυρία Αλέκα Παπαρήγα, όπως και τους αρχηγούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κ. Αλ. Τσίπρα και της ΔΗΜ.ΑΡ. κ. Φ. Κουβέλη ο μητροπολίτης Πειραιώς κ. Σεραφείμ.

Στην επιστολή προς τη γενική γραμματέα του ΚΚΕ, γραμμένη στην προσφιλή του εκκλησιαστική καθαρεύουσα, ο μητροπολίτης Σεραφείμ απευθύνεται «μετά πλείστης τιμής» στην εξοχωτάτη κ. Παπαρήγα, παρακαλώντας τη «να εμποδίσητε την στοχευμένην επίθεσιν του καταρρέοντος κόμματος της τέως συμπολιτεύσεως, το οποίο δια των Εξοχωτάτων Υπουργών του κ.κ. Ευαγγέλου Βενιζέλου και Μιλτιάδου Παπαϊωάννου επιχειρεί την ψήφισι υπό της Βουλής των Ελλήνων νομοσχεδίων σαφώς αντικειμένων εις την Συνταγματική νομιμότητα και τα δημοκρατικά αισθήματα».[...]​
Ολόκληρο το κείμενο του όπως πάντα καλού, καταδεκτικού, μεγαλόψυχου, μειλίχιου, ειρηνικού, διεθνιστή ιεράρχη, εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2012)

...μετ’ αισθημάτων συνοχής καρδίας και πολλής θλίψεως δια την όχλησι της Υμετέρας πολυευθύνου Εξοχότητος εν καιροίς δυσχειμέροις...Εισάγεται ωσαύτως κατά παράβασι της χριστιανικής ανθρωπολογίας και της ανθρώπινης οντολογίας η έννοια του «ετέρου σεξουαλικού προσανατολισμού» και αναγνωρίζεται η παράνοια και το έγκλημα περί το γενετήσιο ένστικτο ως θεσμός της εννόμου τάξεως. Είναι ασφαλώς συμπαθέστατα τα θύματα αυτής της τραγικότητος ως πρόσωπα και έχουν οπωσδήποτε ανάγκη της αγάπης και της στοργής αλλά είναι αποτρόπαιο βδέλυγμα η πρακτική της ζωής των και τυγχάνει αδιανόητο να αναγνωρισθή ως θεσμός δικαίου.....ο «αφελής» αγνωστικισμός του Υμετέρου κομματικού σχηματισμού... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2012)

Καλά, αυτό είναι από πού να το πιάσεις και από πού να το αφήσεις:

Βεβαίως αἱ πλέον σύγχρονοι φυσικαί θεωρίαι τῆς σχετικότητος τοῦ ᾿Αϊνστάιν, τῆς ἀπροσδιοριστίας τοῦ Χάϊζεμπεργκ καί τῶν κβάντα τοῦ Μάξ Πλάνκ, ἀλλά καί ἀρκεταί νεώτεραι καταδεικνύουν τήν σαθρότητα τῆς ἐξελικτικῆς θεωρίας, πού ἀποδίδει τήν ὕπαρξη τοῦ κόσμου εἰς τήν τυχαιότητα καί εἰς τήν μηχανοκρατία τῆς φυσικῆς ἐπιλογῆς. Αἱ ἐπιστημονικαί καί φιλολοσοφικαί ἀποδείξεις κατά τοῦ μεγάλου τούτου ψεύδους πού συντηροῦν γνωστοί διεθνιστικοί κύκλοι τῶν ὁποίων δυστυχῶς ἀναμεταδόται τυγχάνετε εἶναι: [ακολουθεί παραλήρημα]

Εντωμεταξύ, επειδή δεν το κατέχω το ευγενές σπορ του πολυτονικού, τα διαλυτικά στο Χά*ϊ*ζενμπεργκ πώς δικαιολογούνται; Ε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, επειδή δεν το κατέχω το ευγενές σπορ του πολυτονικού, τα διαλυτικά στο Χά*ϊ*ζενμπεργκ πώς δικαιολογούνται; Ε;


Τα διαλυτικά έμπαιναν χωρίς να δίνεται σημασία στο κατά πόσο υπήρχε τονισμός που έδειχνε ότι χωρίζονται τα φωνήεντα. Έμπαιναν, δηλαδή, όπως θα τα βάζαμε σήμερα στα κεφαλαία: ΧΑΪΖΕΜΠΕΡΓΚ.
Θυμίζω ότι έμπαιναν και σε λέξεις όπως το *πρωΐ*.


----------



## Themis (Jan 20, 2012)

Πώς να μη σοκαριστεί ο Παναγιότατος; Τι σχέση έχουν οι μεγαλοπαπάδες με την ομοφυλοφιλία; Αχ, Μπέμπα Μπλανς...


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα διαλυτικά έμπαιναν χωρίς να δίνεται σημασία στο κατά πόσο υπήρχε τονισμός που έδειχνε ότι χωρίζονται τα φωνήεντα. Έμπαιναν, δηλαδή, όπως θα τα βάζαμε σήμερα στα κεφαλαία: ΧΑΪΖΕΜΠΕΡΓΚ.
> Θυμίζω ότι έμπαιναν και σε λέξεις όπως το *πρωΐ*.



Κι όμως θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει άρθρο σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό που κυκλοφόρησε την περίοδο της δικτατορίας, από συντηρητικό καθηγητή, που στιγμάτιζε την άστοχη αυτή μεταχείριση των διαλυτικών. (Έχω στίψει το μυαλό μου να ξαναφέρω στη μνήμη το πού το βρήκα, αλλά ...).


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2012)

Μα και η δημοτική δεν κατάργησε τα διαλυτικά όπως κατάργησε τις άχρηστες περισπωμένες. Απλώς τα εκλογίκευσε. Θα μπορούσε να το είχε κάνει και η καθαρεύουσα: θα μπορούσε να στείλει τα άχρηστα διαλυτικά να κάνουν παρέα στις βαρείες.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> τα διαλυτικά στο Χά*ϊ*ζενμπεργκ πώς δικαιολογούνται; Ε;


Και στο ᾿Αϊνστάιν επίσης δεν χρειάζονται.



Themis said:


> Πώς να μη σοκαριστεί ο Παναγιότατος; Τι σχέση έχουν οι μεγαλοπαπάδες με την ομοφυλοφιλία; Αχ, Μπέμπα Μπλανς...


Πρώτον, έτσι ονομάζεται μόνον ο Οικουμενικός, ενώ ο δικός μας είναι Σεβασμ... (ή Άγιος Πειραιώς, σε θετικό βαθμό). Δεύτερον, γράψ' τον τουλάχιστον με ω, "όπως πρέπει"· μόνο μην το παρακάνεις και του βάλεις υπογεγραμμένη και μπλέξουμε... :twit:


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Κυπαρίσι 3500 ετών κάηκε στη Φλόριντα. Εμπρησμός; (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 22, 2012)

Think tennis for yes, home for no: How doctors helped man in vegetative state (The Guardian).


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2012)

Δύο Ask the editor από το Merriam Webster: το ένα με λάθος τονισμό του Χριστού ως Chr*i*stos (από την νταρντάνα) και το άλλο για τη μοναδική λέξη-φάντασμα στην ιστορία του λεξικού (από τη δολιχοκέφαλη).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Κώστα, εμένα πάντως μου δημιουργήθηκε η αίσθηση πως τόνισε και τις δύο συλλαβές (τις είπε σε στιλ τικ-τοκ).


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2012)

Εμένα όχι, αλλά μπορεί. Μα κι αυτό λάθος δεν είναι; (σε κουβέντα να βρισκόμαστε, βέβαια...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2012)

Σε κουβέντα να βρισκόμαστε, αλλά έχουν αυτή την κακή συνήθεια οι Αγγλοσάξονες να σηκώνουν τους τόνους. Όπως όταν δει Phaistos, θα πει [φέιστος]. Αλλά τι λέω; Τον Χριστό τον κάναμε κι εμείς Χρίστο.

Η ιστορία τού _dord_ είναι πάντα απολαυστική, ιδιαίτερα με την εικόνα των καρτελών.

Ίσως το έχω ξαναγράψει: η 15η έκδοση της Britannica κυκλοφόρησε με το λήμμα *_dessicant_. Το σωστό, βέβαια, είναι _desiccant_ και ο ξερός στα ιταλικά εξακολουθεί να είναι _secco_ (από λατ. _siccus_), άλλο αν εμείς γράφουμε _σέκος_. Θα φρίξετε αν σας πω πόσοι το γράφουν λάθος σε λεξικά, τίτλους βιβλίων κ.α.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2012)

*No pet for you*

*Want to adopt a dog or cat? Prepare for an inquisition at the animal rescue.*

By Emily Yoffe

People who rescue animals can be reluctant to believe anyone deserves the furry creatures. Some rescue groups think potential owners shouldn’t have full-time jobs. Others reject families with children. Some rescuers think apartment dwelling is OK for humans but not for dogs, or object to a cat’s litter box being placed in a basement. Some say no to people who would let a dog run around the fenced backyard “unsupervised,” or allow a cat outside, ever.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2012)

Λέει πιο κάτω Let’s posit that many people who are drawn to humane work don’t have a particularly positive view of humanity. 
Μια φορά πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα πάει σε άγνωστη πόλη, σε ένα γραφείο μακριά από το κέντρο, δέκα λεπτά από τη στάση του λεωφορείου και ξέχασα την τσάντα μου με τα λεφτά μου και το κινητό στο λεωφορείο. Επικοινώνησα από το γραφείο με την εταιρεία λεωφορείων, μου είπαν ότι είχαν την τσάντα μου και μου είπαν να περιμένω στη στάση, θα πέρναγε ο οδηγός με την τσάντα στο επόμενο δρομολόγιό του. Μετά από ώρα στο κρύο στη στάση, και με βροχή τουλούμι, μπήκα στο μαγαζί που ήταν ακριβώς δίπλα και παρακάλεσα αν γινόταν να τηλεφωνήσω στα λεωφορεία να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται, καθώς είχε αρχίσει να νυχτώνει και δε φαινόταν κανένας. Το μαγαζί ήταν από αυτά που πουλάνε μεταχειρισμένα αντικείμενα και όλα τα έσοδα πήγαιναν υπέρ κάποιου φιλοζωικού οργανισμού. Οι υπάλληλοι φιλόζωοι εθελοντές. Αρνήθηκαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν γιατί λέει χρησιμοποιούν το τηλέφωνο μόνο για επαγγελματικά τηλεφωνήματα. Τους εξήγησα ότι έπαθα αυτό κι αυτό και είσαστε το μόνο μαγαζί εδώ γύρω και άμα βρω την τσάντα μου θα σας το πληρώσω το τηλεφώνημα. Ανένδοτοι. Οπότε δεν άντεξα τους είπα άμα ήμουνα σκύλος θα δείχνατε κατανόηση, παλιο-υποκριτές. Και πήγα πάλι πίσω στο γραφείο, όπου πήρα τηλέφωνο τα λεωφορείο και μου είπαν πλησιάζει τώρα στη στάση και έκανα κατοστάρι να είμαι στη στάση πριν φύγει το λεωφορείο κι έτσι βρήκα την τσάντα μου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2012)

Μια και θάβουμε τους μισάνθρωπους φιλόζωους, ας αντλήσουμε από το αρχαίο πνεύμα αθάνατο:

Ξένους τινάς εν hΡώμηι πλουσίους κυνών έκγονα και πιθήκων εν τοις κόλποις περιφέροντας και αγαπώντας ιδών ho Καίσαρ hως έοικεν ηρώτησεν, ει παιδία παρ' αυτοίς ου τίκτουσιν hαι γυναίκες, hηγεμονικώς σφόδρα νουθετήσας τούς το φύσει φιλητικόν εν hημίν και φιλόστοργον εις θηρία καταναλίσκοντας, ανθρώποις οφειλόμενον. (Πλούταρχος, _Βίος Περικλέους_, 1)


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2012)

Δεν παίρνω όρκο γιατί δεν το άκουσα ο ίδιος, αλλά μου είπαν πως σε μεσημεριανή εκπομπή του Κόκκινου μίλαγε η παραγωγός της εκπομπής για τον Αγγελόπουλο και είπε πως "δεν είχε τον μεγαλειώδη θάνατο που του άξιζε, αλλά..." Se non è vero è ben trovato (ως αρλούμπα).


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2012)

Ο εκ γενετής αγγλόφωνος αξίζει ή όχι να μάθει ή άλλη-ες γλώσσα-ες; (φόρουμ στο ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2012)

Ο εκ γενετής αγγλόφωνος των ΗΠΑ μιλάει συνήθως Ισπανικά, ίσως για να συνεννοείται με τους υπηρέτες του, ίσως γιατί βρίσκεται σε ήπειρο που οι πιο πολλοί μιλάνε ισπανικά. 
Ο εκ γενετής αγγλόφωνος του Καναδά μιλάει γαλλικά, γιατί είναι επίσημη γλώσσα της χώρας του. 
Οι Αυστραλοί και οι Νεοζηλανδοί μου λένε κάποιοι φίλοι ότι μαθαίνουν τις γλώσσες της Ασίας πλέον, αφού οι οικονομικές τους συναλλαγές είναι με αυτές τις χώρες. Και υπάρχουν και οι γλώσσες των χωρών από τις οποίες μετανάστευσαν οι πρόγονοί τους. 
Και μας μένει η Αγγλία, όπου παρόλο που υπάρχει ο μύθος ότι κανένας δεν μαθαίνει ξένες γλώσσες έχω ακούσει να μιλάνε γαλλικά και γερμανικά πάρα πολύ καλά, πάρα πολλοί. Και τα φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών (για μεγάλους) έχουν και λίστα αναμονής μερικές φορές. Ίσως γιατί όσοι δεν έμαθαν στο σχολείο κοιτάνε να μάθουν μεγάλοι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2012)

Ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ καντέμης ήταν Έλληνας, και τον λέγαν Κωστή Μητσοτάκη!! (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ καντέμης ήταν Έλληνας, και τον λέγαν Κωστή Μητσοτάκη!! (ΝΥΤ)



Τώρα το διάβασα αυτό και νομίζω ότι θα γελάω για κάνα μισάωρο ακόμα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Σαν φάρσα ακούγεται.


----------



## StellaP (Feb 1, 2012)

Πώς και δεν το έχουν ακόμη ανακαλύψει οι Ράδιο Αρβύλα, ο Θέμος και λοιποί;


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Βρε παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Σαν φάρσα ακούγεται.



Elsewhere they were Waking (dead) Ned Devine but in Sodeto*, Kostis was sound asleep. Εδώ έγινε πράγματι αυτό που σ' εκείνη την ταινία σκάρωσαν ολόκληρο σχέδιο για να συμβεί, να κερδίσουν όλοι στο χωριό. Εκτός από μία στην ταινία, την κακιασμένη, εκτός από έναν στην πραγματικότητα, τον καημένο. Μα κι εσύ, βρε Καραμήτρο, πού πας μ' αυτό το όνομα; Δε σου 'κοψε να τ' αλλάξεις, μπας και δεις προκοπή; Ούτε η ντόπια σου 'κατσε, ούτε το λαχείο. Σωστός ο μη παίκτης όμως:

The only resident who did not win was Costis Mitsotakis, a Greek filmmaker, who moved to the village for love of a woman. It did not work out. But he still lives here in a barn he is restoring about half a mile outside the village. Somehow, the homemakers had overlooked him this year as they made the rounds. 

Mr. Mitsotakis said it would have been nice to win. But he has benefited nonetheless. He had been trying to sell some land without much success. The day after the lottery a neighbor called to say he would buy it. The next day another neighbor called. But Mr. Mitsotakis refused to get into a bidding war. 

“This is a small village,” he said. “You don’t want bad feelings.” 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/01/w...agewanted=2&_r=2&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=tha22
 






Kitty: Yoo-hoo. It's not me Christmas card already is it, Michael? 
Michael O'Sullivan: Christmas has come early this year, Kitty. 
...
*But for the winners, it is an event that will undoubtedly change their lives forever... _lucky_ _sods!
_http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166396/quotes


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

Και η φωτό: http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2012/02/01/world/SPAIN-3.html


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Το δημοσίευσε η Καθημερινή, αλλά ο συντάκτης της πρώτης σελίδας άλλα διάβασε και άλλα κατάλαβε, αφού μας λέει ότι ο γκαντέμης κύριος Μητσοτάκης αρνήθηκε να συμμετάσχει -- μάλλον εννοεί ότι τιμωρείται για την τσιγκουνιά του.

Στη δεύτερη σελίδα, όμως, ο Κασιμάτης αναφέρει κανονικότατα την αλήθεια: ότι τον ξέχασαν. 

Άντε τώρα να βγάλεις άκρη, αν δεν διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία για να σε παραπέμψει κατευθείαν στη New York Times. Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν το "refused to get into a bidding war" μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί ότι "δεν δέχτηκε καμία προσφορά" ή απλούστατα ότι δέχτηκε την πρώτη που του έγινε και δεν άφησε τους συγχωριανούς του να ξεκινήσουν έναν πόλεμο προσφορών.











The only resident who did not win was Costis Mitsotakis, a Greek filmmaker, who moved to the village for love of a woman. It did not work out. But he still lives here in a barn he is restoring about half a mile outside the village. Somehow, the homemakers had overlooked him this year as they made the rounds.
Mr. Mitsotakis said it would have been nice to win. But he has benefited nonetheless. He had been trying to sell some land without much success. The day after the lottery a neighbor called to say he would buy it. The next day another neighbor called. But Mr. Mitsotakis refused to get into a bidding war. 

“This is a small village,” he said. “You don’t want bad feelings.”


----------



## Elsa (Feb 2, 2012)

Άσε που ούτε η αγάπη του έκατσε καλά του έρμου, απ'ότι λέει το αγγλικό κείμενο...
Αλλά πώς να αντισταθείς στο κλισέ της "φλογερής σπανιόλας";


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Ναι, ο Κασιμάτης λέει ότι στο μέλλον θα κριθεί ο έρωτάς του, αλλά αυτό ξεκαθαρίζεται στο «moved to the village for love of a woman. It did not work out».

Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι το αγγλικό δίνει να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν προσπάθησε να εκμεταλλευτεί τη ζήτηση για το κτήμα του και πρέπει να το πούλησε στον πρώτο (αλλιώς πώς θα έλεγε «But he has benefited nonetheless»;).

Βέβαια, στο πνεύμα της αγάπης και συνεργασίας της κοινότητας θα έπρεπε οι χωριανοί να τσοντάρουν από ένα μέρος των κερδών ο καθένας για να δώσουν κάτι και στον συγχωριανό τους, να μη νιώθει ότι κατούρησε στο πηγάδι. Άλλωστε, δική τους ευθύνη ήταν που τον ξέχασαν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν το "refused to get into a bidding war" μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί ότι "δεν δέχτηκε καμία προσφορά" ή απλούστατα ότι δέχτηκε την πρώτη που του έγινε και δεν άφησε τους συγχωριανούς του να ξεκινήσουν έναν πόλεμο προσφορών.



Το δεύτερο κατάλαβα εγώ. Βεβαίως βλέποντας τη φωτογραφία, μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το κάνει για να βγάλει όσο γίνεται περισσότερα, αφού φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεται να φτιάξει το σπίτι. Επιπλέον, τι καλές σχέσεις με το χωριό; Αφού το χωριό τον ξέχασε, μόνο στο δικό του σπίτι δεν πήγαν να πουλήσουν λαχεία, προφανώς επειδή είναι ο ξένος που μένει λίγο πιο έξω.


ΥΓ Συμφωνώ με αυτό του Νίκελ για το ότι θα πρέπει να τσοντάρουν όλοι κάτι, αλλά μάλλον τώρα θα καταλάβει ο κος Μητσοτάκης τι σημαίνει αγνή επαρχία. Επιπλέον, δεν έγιναν όλοι εκατομμυριούχοι. Το άρθρο λέει ότι τα κέρδη ήταν από $130Κ και άνω. Με 100Κ ευρώ στην άκρη μπορεί να μην αισθάνεται κανείς πλούσιος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2012)

Από τα (απολαυστικά) text του Protagon: Ναι αλλά ο Κώστας Μητσοτάκης θα είναι ο μόνος που θα επιβιώσει μετά την επιδημία στο ισπανικό χωριό.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, δεν έγιναν όλοι εκατομμυριούχοι. Το άρθρο λέει ότι τα κέρδη ήταν από $130Κ και άνω. Με 100Κ ευρώ στην άκρη μπορεί να μην αισθάνεται κανείς πλούσιος.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ενώ αυτός...
*Graffiti artist who took shares instead of cash for painting Facebook's first HQ seven years ago to make $200MILLION in stock market float.*


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2012)

"Διακοπές" στην Αμερική. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2012)

*Οι Σέρρες θα γλιτώσουν από τη συντέλεια του κόσμου, λέει ο προφήτης Ζουρούμπαμπελ*

Ο ευλογημένος τόπος της Φαιάς Πέτρας Σερρών θα γλιτώσει από τη συντέλεια του κόσμου τον Ιούλιο του 2012, προβλέπει ο προφήτης Ζουρούμπαμπελ, γνωστός και ως Μάικ, ο οποίος μετανάστευσε στην περιοχή από τις ΗΠΑ για να γλιτώσει τον εαυτό του και την οικογένειά του.​
Τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενοι που σκέφτονται να γίνουν Σερραίοι, να διαβάσουν τη συνέχεια εκεί: http://www.tanea.gr/latestnews/article/?aid=4693043


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2012)

Απορία, χωρίς καμιά πολιτική χροιά:

Έγραψε χτες ο Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης:
Επανέρχομαι στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας. Η ετήσια αποζημίωσή του μετά την περυσινή περικοπή κατά 9% ήταν περίπου 285.000 ευρώ, δηλαδή ελάμβανε τα προηγούμενα 7 χρόνια, πλην εξόδων παραστάσεως, περί τις 300.000 ευρώ ετησίως. Επομένως για το διάστημα αυτό ο κ. Παπούλιας εισέπραξε πάνω από δύο εκατομμύρια. 

Λέει σήμερα ο Γιώργος Καρελιάς:
Δεύτερον, [ο Σόιμπλε] είναι υπουργός σε μια χώρα που, αν και δεν είναι χρεοκοπημένη, δεν αμείβει με 300 και πλέον χιλιάδες το χρόνο τους άρχοντές της. Τόση είναι η αμοιβή που δίνει η χρεοκοπημένη Ελλάδα στον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας της. 

Κοιτάζω τα μεροκάματα του τρόμου των προέδρων εδώ. 400.000 δολ. ο Ομπάμα, 240.000 ευρώ ο Σαρκοζί, 283.000 δολάρια η Μέρκελ. Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις τόσο απλοϊκές συγκρίσεις, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς αντιπροσωπεύουν τα νούμερα, αλλά πολλά δεν δίνουμε, έστω δίναμε;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Όχι τη Μέρκελ, τον Βουλφ ή τον φρέσκο προσωρινό διάδοχό του να δούμε. 

Πέρα από αυτό, γενικά πολλά πληρώνουμε όλους τους πολιτικούς και στην περίπτωση του προέδρου της δημοκρατίας, από τη στιγμή που του παρέχουμε στέγη, τροφή και έξοδα γραφείου ο μισθός θα έπρεπε να ειναι πιο συμβολικός. Αλλά φαντάζομαι οι βουλευτές μας ζηλέυουν που δεν είναι σαν τους Ιταλούς, με μηνιάτικο 16.000 ευρώ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, μισό λεπτό: με τρέχουσα ισοτιμία, ετήσιος μισθός Ομπάμα 306.000 ευρώ, και (διακοσμητικού) Παπούλια 300.000;


----------



## Leximaniac (Feb 17, 2012)

Με πρόλαβες Παλαβρίτσα! Αυτό πήγα να πω! Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τον Ομπάμα με τον Παπούλια τη στιγμή που ο 2ος είναι διακοσμητικό στοιχείο...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Αλλαγή θέματος. Οι Άθλιες:

Τα ανεκδιήγητα, ρατσιστικά tweet της Σοφίας Δήμτσα του Mega.

Ο Άθλιος:

Ο Γιώργος Αυτιάς κι ο "καροτσάκιας". 

Με δυο λόγια, είμαστε ανίκανοι να κάνουμε κριτική στον Σόιμπλε, και αντ' αυτού τον κοροϊδεύουμε επειδή είναι ΑμεΑ. Θα σταθώ στο επίπεδό μου και δεν θα πω,_ π.χ., πώς είσαι έτσι, μωρή/ρε, σαν_ [έχω πολλά να πω, πιστέψτε με], ούτε θα τους ευχηθώ να έχουν την ίδια τύχη με τον Σόιμπλε και μετά να κοροϊδεύουν. Όμως, αν είσαι δημοσιογράφος και μάλιστα τόσο μεγάλων καναλιών, το να κοροϊδεύεις κάποιον δημοσίως επειδή είναι ΑμεΑ, ενώ θα μπορούσες να του σούρεις ένα σωρό άλλα που αντικειμενικά έχουν να κάνουν με το πρόβλημα της χώρας στην οποία ζεις, δείχνει α) ότι είσαι πολλαπλώς ανίκανος να κάνεις τη δουλειά που διάλεξες, γιατί σου λείπει η ικανότητα ορθής επεξεργασίας της επικαιρότητας και άρθρωσης λόγου, β) ότι θεωρείς πως το να είναι κανείς ΑμεΑ δείχνει ότι, ξερωγώ, ότι το άτομο αυτό είναι *κατώτερο* από άλλα που δεν είναι, και ως εκ τούτου γ) είσαι σκατόμικρόψυχος, ρατσιστής και μικρόνους.


(Τα είπα και ξέσπασα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αυτά τα _τιτιβίσματα_ απλά δείχνουν τον τρόπο που βλέπουν πολλοί Έλληνες τα ΑΜΕΑ. Η συγκεκριμένη δημοσιογράφος, αλλά και η Ακρίτα που επικρότησε με σχόλιο παρόμοιας κακίας, μάλλον νόμιζαν ότι κουβεντιάζουν με την παρέα τους όπου _όλα επιτρέπονται μεταξύ φίλων_. 

Από την άλλη είναι γνωστή συνήθεια όταν δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς κάτι σοβαρό για να κριτικάρεις κάποιον να τον κατηγορείς για κάποιο χαρακτηριστικό του που το θεωρείς μειονέκτημά του. Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι υπήρξαν αντιδράσεις. 

ΥΓ Μήπως το έχουμε παραξηλώσει με τους Γερμανούς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συγγνώμη, μισό λεπτό: με τρέχουσα ισοτιμία, ετήσιος μισθός Ομπάμα 306.000 ευρώ, και (διακοσμητικού) Παπούλια 300.000;


Το κακό είναι ότι η αμοιβή του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας είναι πλαφόν για διάφορες αμοιβές στον δημόσιο τομέα, οπότε αντί να είναι λογική για να είναι και οι άλλες αμοιβές λογικές...


----------



## Elsa (Feb 17, 2012)

Από το Βήμα: 
"Αργήσατε κ. Πρόεδρε..."
_Η μηνιαία αποζημίωση που λαμβάνει ο πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας ισοδυναμεί *με τέσσερις μισθούς βουλευτών* χωρίς τις όποιες προσαυξήσεις. Μέχρι σήμερα λοιπόν εισέπραττε 23.200 ευρώ το μήνα ή 278.400 το χρόνο μικτά ή 192.000 ευρώ καθαρά. Αν σε αυτά προστεθεί και το ποσό που εισπράττει ως έξοδα παράστασης (το ένα τρίτο της βουλευτικής αποζημίωσης κάθε μήνα) τότε οι ετήσιες αποδοχές του φθάνουν τα 370.993 ευρώ._

Επίσης, η αποζημίωσή του (αμάν! έπαθε καμιά ζημιά ο Πρόεδρος; ) συνδέεται και με τις απολαβές των ανωτάτων δικαστικών, πάει να πει, τάτσι-μίτσι-κότσι η φτιάξη... 
Μήπως αντί να δακρύσουμε με την αυτοθυσία του, πρέπει να ζητήσουμε να επιστρέψει και μερικά;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Tι είναι τα έξοδα παράστασης και είναι απαραίτητα σαν επιπλέον αμοιβή για μια θέση που απαιτεί να _παρίσταται_ ο κάτοχός της σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις;

Στο τέλος θα καταλήξουμε ότι είναι πιο φτηνό να έχεις βασιλεία.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2012)

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί, το πιο συμφέρον είναι να έχουμε Πούτιν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί, πρέπει να βλέπουμε τις αμοιβές σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ της χώρας. Ινδία μας συμφέρει.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί, πρέπει να βλέπουμε τις αμοιβές σε σχέση με το ΑΕΠ της χώρας. Ινδία μας συμφέρει.
> 
> View attachment 2382



"Να είμαστε λογικοί, μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες". Και Κίνα καλά είναι.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 17, 2012)

Δεν μας βλέπω στο γράφημα, μάλλον είμαστε εκτός συναγωνισμού...


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Το ενδιαφέρον στο γράφημα είναι ότι τις πρωτες θέσεις κατέχουν τέσσερεις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες (ευγενικός τρόπος να πεις υπανάπτυκτες).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

rogne said:


> "Να είμαστε λογικοί, μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες". Και Κίνα καλά είναι.


Είπαμε να μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες, αλλά να μη μας πιάνουνε και κώτσους. Ο Κινέζος παίρνει σχεδόν τα τριπλάσια από τον Ινδό. Επιμένω καστικά


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Ρε μήπως, απλά, τώρα μόλις ρεφάρισε ο Παπούλιας οριστικά από το περίφημο δάνειο που είχε δώσει του Αντρέα για το κωλόσπιτο, οπότε μπορεί πια να affordάρει να μην εισπράττει το πακέτο; :mellow:


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

*For Women Under 30, Most Births Occur Outside Marriage*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/18/us/for-women-under-30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage.html


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Ξεχώρισα αυτό:

 One group still largely resists the trend: college graduates, who overwhelmingly marry before having children. That is turning family structure into a new class divide, with the economic and social rewards of marriage increasingly reserved for people with the most education. 

 “Marriage has become a luxury good,” said Frank Furstenberg, a sociologist at the University of Pennsylvania.


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2012)

Εγώ αυτό:
Even as many Americans withdraw from marriage, researchers say, they expect more from it: emotional fulfillment as opposed merely to practical support. [...] But some researchers argue that educated men have also been quicker than their blue-collar peers to give women equal authority. “They are more willing to play the partner role,” said Sara McLanahan, a Princeton sociologist.

Γιατί οι κοινωνικές αλλαγές είναι πάντα από πάνω προς τα κάτω, οπότε έτσι εξηγείται το γιατί οι πιο ευκατάστατοι παντρεύονται.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Ποιος ψεύτης ισχυρίζεται ότι οι ελληνικοί μισθοί αποτρέπουν τους ξένους εργοδότες;
Une compagnie aérienne propose des salaires grecs à ses salariés licenciés

Αεροπορική εταιρεία απολύει 85 υπαλλήλους και προτείνει σε 30 πιλότους και αεροσυνοδούς δουλειά στην ελληνική θυγατρική της, φυσικά με ελληνικούς μισθούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2012)

Χμμμ, αρχίζει η εγκατάσταση ξένων/κοινοτικών εταιρειών στο Σίτι οφ Άθενς;


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

Σύντομα θα γίνει η Αθήνα ΟΗΕ καθώς όλες οι ξένες επιχειρήσεις θα σκοτώνονται να μεταφερθούν στα δικά μας μέρη. 
Θα τρώμε με πλαστικά κουτάλια!
_Τι, με 500 ευρώ περίμενες χρυσά κουτάλια;_


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2012)

η Αγάπη Στασινοπούλου παρουσίασε το νέο της βιβλίο «Unbinding the heart: A dose of Greek wisdom, generosity, and unconditional love», το οποίο αποτελεί «μια δόση ελληνικής σοφίας, γενναιοδωρίας και απεριόριστης αγάπης», όπως σημείωσαν αρκετοί κριτικοί βιβλίου. (Καθημερινή)
"όπως σημείωσαν αρκετοί κριτικοί βιβλίου"


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Είπαμε να μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες, αλλά να μη μας πιάνουνε και κώτσους. Ο Κινέζος παίρνει σχεδόν τα τριπλάσια από τον Ινδό. Επιμένω καστικά



Και επειδή το είχα ξεχάσει: τελικά, από πρωθυπουργό μας συμφέρει ο τωρινός μας:
Δεν λαμβάνει την πρωθυπουργική χορηγία ο Λουκάς Παπαδήμος


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι σ' όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου γίνονται τέτοιες απάτες, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι αν οι συγκεκριμένοι υπάλληλοι του ΙΚΑ ήταν και "αγανακτισμένοι" για τις μειώσεις των αποδοχών τους ή για το γεγονός ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει ακόμα πατάξει τη φοροδιαφυγή των πλουσίων.

*Στο στόχαστρο των Αρχών μεγάλη απάτη σε βάρος του ΙΚΑ με επιδόματα-μαϊμού*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Κάτι μου είπε μια φίλη στο τηλέφωνο για τα αυθαίρετα και αδήλωτα της Ιταλίας, και η δεύτερη δόση ενημέρωσης ήταν από τη σημερινή στήλη του Στ. Κασιμάτη:

*Magna Graecia*

Ποτέ μου δεν αμφέβαλλα για τη βαθιά ελληνικότητα της περιοχής. Τουλάχιστον αφότου βρέθηκα για πρώτη φορά -και μοναδική ώς σήμερα- στην Μεσίνα της Σικελίας (την αρχαία ελληνική Μεσσήνη) και πήγαμε με το αυτοκίνητο ώς την περιοχή που ακόμη και σήμερα λέγεται Νάξος, για τον λόγο ότι στην παραλία της αποβιβάσθηκαν οι πρώτοι Ελληνες άποικοι από το ομώνυμο νησί του Αιγαίου.

Σε όλη τη διαδρομή κατά μήκος του παραλιακού δρόμου, παρατηρούσα τα σπίτια από την πλευρά της ακτής. Ημουν έκθαμβος, αλλά και βαθιά συγκινημένος (όχι όμως όσο συνήθιζε ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου, είναι αλήθεια...), διότι έβλεπα την πατρίδα μου: Ασύλληπτης ασχήμιας οικοδομές με «πανωσηκώματα», κολλημένες η μία με την άλλη, χωρίς δίοδο προς την παραλία, φτιαγμένη καθεμιά τους κατά το προσωπικό και πάντα φρικώδες γούστο του ιδιοκτήτη της. Ολο αυτό το απερίγραπτο χάος της οικοδομικής αυθαιρεσίας και η υπερσυγκέντρωση κακογουστιάς (που σχεδόν υπερέβαινε και αυτά τα περίχωρα του Ηρακλείου...) ήταν εντελώς ελληνικό. Βρισκόμουν στη Magna Graecia. Δεν χρειαζόταν να μου το πουν, το έβλεπα γύρω μου...

Τα θυμήθηκα αυτά διαβάζοντας μια είδηση η οποία εμπλουτίζει, πιστεύω, με μία ακόμη διάσταση τη σύγχρονη αντίληψη της έννοιας Magna Graecia: Τα περισσότερα από τα 1.081.698 αδήλωτα στην εφορία ακίνητα που ανακαλύφθηκαν πέρυσι από τις ιταλικές αρχές βρίσκονται στις περιοχές Νάπολης, Κοζέντσα, Σαλέρνο και Ρέτζο Καλάμπρια. Ολες τους είναι λίγο βορειότερα της περιοχής που είχα την τύχη (μπορεί και την ατυχία, δεν ξέρω...) να δω κάποτε εγώ. Γεωγραφικά όμως ανήκουν στην ιστορική περιοχή της Magna Graecia. Και αν σήμερα είναι μέρος της Ιταλίας, τι πειράζει, αφού πολιτισμικά είναι πάντα ένα κομμάτι της Ελλάδας;


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Self-hating Greek, η νέα ειδικότητα των πάντα πρόθυμων να κατηφορίσουν με το ρέμα δημοσιογράφων μας...


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Εντάξει, αυτό το ξέρουμε, για τους μισούς είμαστε η ευλογία πάνω στη Γη και για τους άλλους μισούς το σπυρί πάνω στο πρόσωπό της. Ούτε είναι καινούργιο το πόσο μας μοιάζουν οι Ιταλοί και η οικονομία της κάτω μπότας. Μόνο για το βαθμό αξιοποίησης του αλουμινίου δεν μάθαμε κάτι. Αλλά όλα μαζί είναι ένα καλό εφήμερο τριβιδάκι.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 9, 2012)

Ε, δεν είναι όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ίδιοι, δα!
_"Για περίπου 500 εκλεκτούς του συστήματος καταργούνται οι διατάξεις του νέου μισθολογίου, καθώς πριμοδοτούνται τόσο με υψηλότερα μισθολογικά κλιμάκια, όσο και με μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, ανεξάρτητα από το αν το νέο μισθολόγιο τους υποχρεώνει σε χαμηλότερες αποδοχές, με βάση τα πραγματικά τους έτη υπηρεσίας.
Αυτή η μισθολογική τακτοποίηση των "ημετέρων" θα κοστίσει 2,1 εκατ. ευρώ επιπλέον στον προϋπολογισμό του 2012 και 1,8 εκατ. ευρώ στους προϋπολογισμούς των επόμενων ετών."_
Από εδώ: http://news247.gr/oikonomia/ergasia/voleuthkan_oi_eklektoi_twn_ypoyrgwn.1684286.html


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Καθώς ο Βενιζέλος ανακοινώνει, καμαρωτός καμαρωτός, την επιτυχία του PSI, οι λιγοστοί βουλευτές που τον ακούν αποκάτω έχουν το ύφος ομολογιούχου που είδε τις αποταμιεύσεις του να κόβονται στο μισό. Λίγο ενθουσιασμό, ρε παιδιά!


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εντάξει, αυτό το ξέρουμε, για τους μισούς είμαστε η ευλογία πάνω στη Γη και για τους άλλους μισούς το σπυρί πάνω στο πρόσωπό της. Ούτε είναι καινούργιο το πόσο μας μοιάζουν οι Ιταλοί και η οικονομία της κάτω μπότας. Μόνο για το βαθμό αξιοποίησης του αλουμινίου δεν μάθαμε κάτι. Αλλά όλα μαζί είναι ένα καλό εφήμερο τριβιδάκι.


Έχω σιχαθεί (sick and tired) όλους τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους ή απλούς γραφιάδες στα διάφορα έντυπα (βλ. π.χ. στο protagon), όλοι στο ίδιο ακριβώς μοτίβο της μόδας, για τους Έλληνες, που τόσα χρόνια καταναλώναμε κλπ. κλπ., έχω σιχαθεί το "όπου κι αν πάω η Ελλάδα με πληγώνει", κι όλα αυτά. Ακόμα κι όταν ισχύουν, είναι τόσο κλισέ και μυριοειπωμένα που θα έπρεπε να γράφουν τα αντίθετα ακριβώς έστω και μόνο για λόγους καλού γούστου.

Καλύτερός τους παρασάγγας είναι ο βασιλιάς του αυνανισμού.


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Ε, δεν είναι όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ίδιοι, δα!
> _"Για περίπου 500 εκλεκτούς του συστήματος καταργούνται οι διατάξεις του νέου μισθολογίου, καθώς πριμοδοτούνται τόσο με υψηλότερα μισθολογικά κλιμάκια, όσο και με μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, ανεξάρτητα από το αν το νέο μισθολόγιο τους υποχρεώνει σε χαμηλότερες αποδοχές, με βάση τα πραγματικά τους έτη υπηρεσίας.
> Αυτή η μισθολογική τακτοποίηση των "ημετέρων" θα κοστίσει 2,1 εκατ. ευρώ επιπλέον στον προϋπολογισμό του 2012 και 1,8 εκατ. ευρώ στους προϋπολογισμούς των επόμενων ετών."_
> Από εδώ: http://news247.gr/oikonomia/ergasia/voleuthkan_oi_eklektoi_twn_ypoyrgwn.1684286.html



Ο Βενιζέλος δεν είναι υπουργός εκεί; Τι περιμένεις; Πιο διεφθαρμένο παλαιοκομματικό υποκείμενο δε νομίζω να υπάρχει στο ΠΑΣΟΚ. Ο αρχετυπικός κομματάρχης, που δεν διανοείται να μην κάνει ρουσφέτι, στους πελάτες του και στην πολιτική τάξη συνολικά, γιατί θα έπεφτε το ίματζ του. Εωσφορικό θηρίο. [όχι πως θα με εξέπληττε αν συνέβαινε σε άλλο υπουργείο, και φαντάζομαι ότι αν δεν τον κράξουν θα ακολουθήσουν σύντομα όλοι οι άλλοι, αν δεν τό 'χουν κάνει ήδη.]


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Costas said:


> Καλύτερός τους παρασάγγας είναι ο βασιλιάς του αυνανισμού.


Πω πω, αυτός δεν είναι απλός χειρώναξ. Είναι χειράναξ!


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Ε, αφού η άλλη γουστάρει ραφτομηχανή...


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 10, 2012)

Εάν διάβαζα το κείμενο του Κασιμάτη δέκα χρόνια πριν θα το αντιμετώπιζα απλώς μ' ένα μειδίαμα. Στην παρούσα συγκυρία το βρίσκω βαθύτατα απογοητευτικό. Όχι μόνο για τον self-hating Greek τόνο του, αλλά και για πολλά ακόμη που μάλλον ενισχύουν την άποψη ότι μεταξύ των κυρίων υπευθύνων της όποιας κατάντιας μας καταλέγονται και οι "κορυφές" της δημοσιογραφίας μας.

1. Τα αυθαίρετα της Ιταλίας είναι μια υπόθεση αρκετά γνωστή σε κάποιους από μας. Μεταφραστικά, οι case abusive κι ο abusivismo edilizio μας έχουν βγάλει από τη δύσκολη θέση και μας έχουν δώσει ιδέες για το πώς μπορούν να αποδοθούν τα δικά μας αυθαίρετα. Ο δημοσιογράφος θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει μερικά πράγματα που θα τον βοηθούσαν να κατανοήσει καλύτερα το φαινόμενο, αντί να αρκείται σε παρατηρήσεις καφενειακής κουβέντας. Όχι μόνο στη Βίκι, αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε αξιοπρεπή τουριστικό οδηγό. Θα μπορούσε ας πούμε να διαβάσει για τον ρόλο των εγκληματικών οργανώσεων στην υπόθεση των ιταλικών αυθαιρέτων. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι και για τη Μαφία, την Καμόρρα και τη Ντρανγκέτα θα φταίει ο ελληνικός δάκτυλος των ΑΗΠ που αποίκισαν αυτά τα μέρη [ουπς, για μισό λεπτό... οι Αρχαίοι δεν ήταν οι καλοί Ελ κι εμείς οι μπάσταρδοι Νεοέλληνες οι κακοί;]. Θα μπορούσε να πάει και μια βόλτα στα δυτικά για να δει το κομμάτι στη διαδρομή Παλέρμο-Τράπανι (εκεί δεν είχε πολλούς ΑΗΠ, αλλά βασικά Καρχηδόνιους - έχεις δει όμως τα αυθαίρετα γύρω από την Τύνιδα;], όπου τα αυθαίρετα δίνουν τα ρέστα τους (πολύ περισσότερο από τη διαδρομή Μεσσίνα-Κατάνη). θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει και για το τι συνέβη (π.χ. στην Απουλία) μετά τον νόμο του 1985 που έδινε τη δυνατότητα νομιμοποίησης των αυθαιρέτων. Μερικά θέματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά για να τα ξεπετάξεις στο πόδι ή για να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις ως απλή αφορμή για χολερικά σχόλια.

2. Λυπούμαι αλλά ιδρυτές της σικελικής Νάξου δεν ήταν οι Νάξιοι, αλλά οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι για τη Σικελία Χαλκιδείς και μάλιστα με Αθηναίο οικιστή. Είναι πιθανό μαζί τους να βρίσκονταν και κάποιοι Νάξιοι (εξ ου και το όνομα, ίσως), αλλά αυτό δεν απαλλάσσει τον Κασιμάτη από το σφάλμα.

3. Το ύφος του κειμένου δεν κρύβει τον κοινωνικό ρατσισμό του. Αυθαίρετα και φτώχεια πάνε μαζί, δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση κακογουστιάς ούτε απειθαρχίας προς τις αρχές. Κι εδώ είναι που εκπλήσσομαι. Αφού έφτασε μέχρι το Τζαρντίνι-Νάξος, δεν ανέβηκε ο αρθρογράφος και μέχρι την Ταορμίνα για να ικανοποιηθεί το καλό του γούστο; Ούτε εκεί του άρεσε;

Ένας άνθρωπος που πήγε στη Σικελία και το θεώρησε ατυχία του. Έ, εντάξει, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη εκδίκηση της ζωής για την ξινίλα του άρθρου του. ;)


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2012)

Σωστός σε όλα! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> ... αντί να αρκείται σε παρατηρήσεις καφενειακής κουβέντας...


Προφανώς δεν τον διαβάζεις. Τα εννιά στα δέκα που γράφει είναι παρατηρήσεις καφενειακής κουβέντας, σουσουδίστικα και ξινά. 
Ένα απαραίτητο (μικρό έστω) κομμάτι της καθημερινότητάς μας, δηλαδή... :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

Και καλά, για τα αυθαίρετα της Κάτω Ιταλίας φταίνε οι ΑΗΠ. Υποθέτω οι ΑΗΠ θα φταίνε και για τα αυθαίρετα της Ισπανίας, της Τουρκίας, της Βουλγαρίας κλπ. Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε βρει την πολεοδομική άδεια του Παρθενώνα και επομένως είναι ύποπτη η κατασκευή του.


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2012)

Ρογήρε, ευχαριστίες για το έξοχο σχόλιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2012)

Επί της ουσίας, +1 στον Ρογήρο.



Rogerios said:


> Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι και για τη Μαφία, την Καμόρρα και τη Ντρανγκέτα θα φταίει ο ελληνικός δάκτυλος των ΑΗΠ που αποίκισαν αυτά τα μέρη.



Να αρπαχτώ από την ευκαιρία για να κλέψω κάτι γλωσσικό από τη βίκη για τη ντραγκέτα:


*'Ndrangheta*

The *'Ndrangheta* (Italian pronunciation: [n̩ˈdraŋɡeta])[p] is a criminal organization in Italy, centered in Calabria. Despite not being as famous abroad as the Sicilian Cosa Nostra, and having been considered more rural compared to the Neapolitan Camorra and the Apulian Sacra Corona Unita, the 'Ndrangheta managed to become the most powerful crime syndicate of Italy in the late 1990s and early 2000s. [...]

[...]The Calabrian word 'Ndrangheta derives from _ancient Greek ἀνδραγαθία andragathía_ for "heroism" and "virtue" or ἀνδράγαϑος andragathos, a blend of andròs "man" and agathòs "good", meaning a courageous man. In many areas of Calabria the verb 'ndranghitiari, from the Greek andragatizomai, means "to engage in a defiant and valiant attitude".​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

Επί της ουσίας κι εγώ δίνω το συνένα μου στον Ρογήρο, αλλά η δική μου γλωσσική επισήμανση έχει να κάνει με τ' ότι προσωπικά δεν προτιμώ τη σημασιακή ταύτιση_ χολερικός = με χολή_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> να κλέψω κάτι γλωσσικό από τη βίκη για τη ντραγκέτα



Είχα έναν γνωστό που έλεγε ότι η Μαφία είναι αυτό που συμβαίνει όταν η ελληνική (βλ. μανιατοκρητική) μέθοδος επιβολής τάξης ανακατεύεται με την δυτική θρησκευτική προπαγάνδα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2012)

Μια επισήμανση: όπως λέει και η Ουικιπήντια παραπάνω, ο σωστός τονισμός είναι ν-ντράνγκετα, όχι -γκέτα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2012)

Κυψελιώτικη προφορική ιστορία. (TVXS)


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Irish airline force language test on Greek citizen (Athens News)

Speaking on Irish state broadcaster RTE on Monday morning, Dislis said the test was all the more "insane" as none of the Aer Lingus staff could correct the completed test.
“It was some bright spark that must have thought of the idea. None of them spoke Greek. I gave the test and said, right, read it. “I could have written the _Three Little Pigs_. They couldn’t know,” she told the Morning Ireland programme.
She also pointed out that it is not a legal requirement for a Greek passport holder to speak Greek.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2012)

Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται τρομακτικό αυτό το σκηνικό;


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Μετανάστης στην καρδούλα σου, που 'λεγε κι ο Ρασούλης.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2012)

Υπάρχουν ακόμα λογικοί άνθρωποι που να παίρνουν στα σοβαρά τον κ. Μίχα; :blink:
_"Προκειμένου λοιπόν να μπορεί ο πολίτης να ασκήσει αποτελεσματική αυτοάμυνα, απαιτείται να έχει μικρό όπλο (περίστροφο) και δεύτερον την απαραίτητη εκπαίδευση. Το δεύτερο είναι καθοριστικό: Αν ο πολίτης δεν έχει εκπαιδευθεί όχι απλά στην χρήση του όπλου αλλά και στην φιλοσοφία και την κουλτούρα της ένοπλης αυτοάμυνας τότε δεν πρέπει να έχει όπλο διότι κινδυνεύει να βλάψει τον εαυτό του και το περιβάλλον του.

Όμως το θέμα δεν σταματάει εδώ. Από την στιγμή που το κράτος δεν θέλει ή δεν μπορεί να παρέχει το βασικό ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα της ασφάλειας τότε δεν αρκεί απλά να παρέχει άδεια οπλοκατοχής σε όσους πολίτες επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν όπλο. Είναι επίσης υποχρεωμένο να επιδοτεί τα έξοδα που κάνει ο κάθε πολίτης προκειμένου να προστατεύσει τον εαυτό του την οικογένεια και το βιός του. Θα πρέπει να επιδοτεί τόσο την αγορά όπλου όσον και την εκπαίδευση του πολίτη."_

Από το protagon, βεβαίως, που πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο όσο πλησιάζουν (; ) εκλογές.
Εκτός αν ο κ. Μίχας είναι πράκτορας του ΚΚΕ, και το σατανικό του σχέδιο είναι να οπλίσει το λαό για την επανάσταση!


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι πράκτορας του NRA (National Rifle Association).


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Είχα γνωρίσει τον Τάκη Μίχα το ογδοντακάτι και από τότε που άρχισε τακτική αρθρογραφία παρακολουθώ τα γραφτά του, ίσως επειδή ανήκει στους φιλελεύθερους που δεν με εκνευρίζουν. Αυτή τη φορά έμεινα έκπληκτος από τη μισοδουλεμένη ιδέα του: σε κάποιο επίπεδο, όπως φυλάμε ένα μερίδιο κατανόησης για τους αγανακτισμένους που τα σπάνε ή για όποιον καταφεύγει στο έγκλημα για να επιβιώσει, προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις και τον αστό που στέκει αδύναμος και απελπισμένος μπροστά στην έκρηξη της εγκληματικότητας. Κάποια στιγμή στον κύκλο σου θα σου ξεφύγουν υπερβολές που δείχνουν αυτή την απελπισία. Αλλά το να αρθρογραφείς και να λες πράγματα που είναι εντελώς ανεφάρμοστα σε αυτή τη χώρα και που μόνο σε χειρότερες καταστάσεις μπορούν να οδηγήσουν, αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω. Η εξήγηση του Κώστα θα ήταν λογική αν δεν ήταν απίθανη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται τρομακτικό αυτό το σκηνικό;


Παρόμοιο σκηνικό έχει τύχει σε Ελληνίδα φίλη στο τρένο, η οποία ταξίδευε από Ελβετία για Γαλλία - είναι ξανθιά και με γαλανά μάτια, και προφανώς την είχαν περάσει για Τσέχα λαθρομετανάστρια. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι της είχαν δώσει μια σελίδα με τεστ πολλαπλών επιλογών, στο οποίο έπρεπε να κυκλώσει τις σωστές απαντήσεις. Μάλλον οι υπάλληλοι ήξεραν από πριν τα σωστά και το κοίταξαν έτσι.

Στο Μίχα απάντησε ο Νίκο Άγκο: Μια απάντηση στον Τάκη Μίχα, protagon. Πάντως πώς του ήρθε κι αυτή η ιδέα του Μίχα, ένας αλλάχ ξέρει. Δεν έχει διαβάσει στατιστικές από τις ΗΠΑ, να δει ότι τα όπλα χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως σε ενδοοικογενειακούς καβγάδες; Τζίζας!


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2012)

Μπορεί ο Μίχας την προηγούμενη να είχε συναντήσει τίποτα ελληνοαμερικανούς μετανάστες και να του είπαν αυτά που κάθισε κι έγραψε. 

Σχετικά με τα τεστ, ναι, είναι αλήθεια ότι τη δεκαετία του '90 το ελληνικό διαβατήριο ήταν κουρελόχαρτο, αλλά τώρα με τα βιομετρικά υποτίθεται ότι το ζήτημα αυτό έληξε. Όσο για το τεστ, όπως το περιγράφει το άρθρο μπορεί να το διορθώσει κάποιος χωρίς να μιλάει τη γλώσσα. Το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι η Αιρλίνγκους κάπως όψιμα αποφάσισε ότι τα γουρούνια της παρέας έχουν πρόβλημα με τα διαβατήριά τους. 

Άλλο με παραξενεύει όμως: ο υπάλληλος βλέπει μια οικογένεια να ταξιδεύει με μικρά παιδιά και αποφασίζει ότι μόνο ένα μέλος της οικογένειας είναι ύποπτο. Το ότι λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα οι ίδιοι ταξιδιώτες βγήκαν από την Ιρλανδία δεν του λέει τίποτα, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να την άφησαν πίσω την πραγματική ταξιδιώτισσα και να πήρε τη θέση της άλλη. 
Σενάριο ψυχροπολεμικής κατασκοπευτικής ταινίας. 

Το 2009 είχα πάει Νέα Υόρκη από Λονδίνο. Στην επιστροφή δεν ήθελαν να με αφήσουν να επιβιβαστώ γιατί αντί να ταξιδέψω από τη χώρα διαβατηρίου μου προς το Λονδίνο ταξίδευα από τις ΗΠΑ :woot:
Όταν τους είπα ότι λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα οι ίδιοι με είχαν μεταφέρει από το Λονδίνο στη Νέα Υόρκη άλλαξε το τροπάριο ότι δεν είχα στο διαβατήριο βίζα για την Αγγλία. Τελικά μετά από κανένα εικοσάλεπτο διαπραγματεύσεις με άφησαν.


----------



## rogne (Mar 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...σε κάποιο επίπεδο, όπως φυλάμε ένα μερίδιο κατανόησης για τους αγανακτισμένους που τα σπάνε ή για όποιον καταφεύγει στο έγκλημα για να επιβιώσει, προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις και τον αστό που στέκει αδύναμος και απελπισμένος μπροστά στην έκρηξη της εγκληματικότητας. Κάποια στιγμή στον κύκλο σου θα σου ξεφύγουν υπερβολές που δείχνουν αυτή την απελπισία. Αλλά το να αρθρογραφείς και να λες πράγματα που είναι εντελώς ανεφάρμοστα σε αυτή τη χώρα και που μόνο σε χειρότερες καταστάσεις μπορούν να οδηγήσουν, αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω...



Ας μη βιαστούμε να τα πούμε υπερβολικά και ανεφάρμοστα αυτά τα πράγματα: μια ματιά εδώ ή εδώ κάνει αίφνης τον Μίχα λιγότερο ακατανόητο.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2012)

Μετά και το σαφώς διαφωτιστικό σχόλιο της SBE,

δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά για να χαρακτηρίσω με στοιχειωδώς κόσμιο τρόπο τη στάση της Aer Lingus και την απύθμενη βλακεία των υπευθύνων της, η οποία κουρελιάζει τη Συνθήκη του Σένγκεν, το όποιο ευρωπαϊκό κεκτημένο και, σε τελική ανάλυση, την ίδια τη λογική. Το τεστ στα αγγλικά πώς ενισχύει τις πιθανότητες κάποιος να είναι όντως Έλληνας, Ισπανός ή Ιταλός υπήκοος; Πώς είναι βέβαιοι ότι η γνώση της γλώσσας του κράτους που απέδωσε την ιθαγένειά του ήταν προϋπόθεση για την απόδοση αυτή; Πώς την είδε μια αεροπορική εταιρία μετριοτάτων διαστάσεων και αποφάσισε να υποκαταστήσει κράτη στην άσκηση των κυριαρχικών τους δικαιωμάτων; Πώς εφαρμόζει πολιτική διακρίσεων λόγω ιθαγένειας μεταξύ υπηκόοων της ΕΕ; Γιατί κουρελιάζει όσα επιτάσσουν οι ιδρυτικές Συνθήκες της Ένωσης; Πότε πρόκειται να την καταγγείλουν, μαζί με το κράτος μέλος όπου εδρεύει και πιθανώς ανέχεται τις παράνομες και καταχρηστικές πρακτικές της; 

Λέει η SBE: "είναι αλήθεια ότι τη δεκαετία του '90 το ελληνικό διαβατήριο ήταν κουρελόχαρτο". Χμ... ίσως, ξέρω κι εγώ περιπτώσεις Ρώσων, Αρμενίων, Χιλιανών και Περουβιανών ποδοσφαιριστών που αγωνίστηκαν ως κοινοτικοί σε δυτικοευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα με "ελληνικά" διαβατήρια. Δεν ήταν οι μόνοι. Μόνο τα διαβατήρια χωρών του Νότου μπορούν να πλαστογραφηθούν; Και, βέβαια, ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος εξακρίβωσης της πλαστότητας είναι τα τεστ κατανόησης γραπτού λόγου που σκέφτηκαν οι εγκέφαλοι της Aer Lingus;

Ειλικρινά, αναμένω κι ελπίζω να δω συντονισμένες συλλογικές αντιδράσεις σε τέτοιες πράξεις βλακώδους πλην όμως καταφανούς ρατσισμού!


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2012)

Άσχετο. Επιτρέψτε μου να το ρίξω εδώ.

*Βρίζουν*
Του Πάνου Κοκκίδη


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2012)

Ο Σαρκοζί δεν είπε προ ημερών ότι θα βγάλει τη Γαλλία από το Σένγκεν; (άσχετο αν θα το κάνει / αν γίνεται)


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ο Σαρκοζί δεν είπε προ ημερών ότι θα βγάλει τη Γαλλία από το Σένγκεν; (άσχετο αν θα το κάνει / αν γίνεται)



Πράγματι, το είπε κι αυτό ο τιτάνας...


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2012)

Η αντίδραση που θα ήθελες Ρογήρε έχει ξεκινήσει. Ο λόγος που η υπόθεση έφτασε στις εφημερίδες δυο μήνες μετά το περιστατικό είναι γιατί η Ελληνίδα που υποβλήθηκε σε έλεγχο έχει προσφύγει στην ΕΕ, σύμφωνα με τις ειδήσεις. 

Σχετικά με τα ελληνικά διαβατήρια: αναφερόμουν στην κλοπή αχρησιμοποίητων βιβλιαρίων από το ΥΠΕΞ κάπου στα μέσα-τέλη δεκαετίας του '90. Επίσης σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή πριν μερικά χρόνια δημοσιογράφοι είχαν προσπαθήσει να βγάλουν πλαστά έγγραφα σε όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ και στην Ελλάδα είχαν πληρώσει τα λιγότερα. Έτσι μας βγήκε το όνομα. Βεβαίως σε άλλες χώρες τους είχαν ληστέψει (όχι στην τιμή, κυριολεκτικά, πήγαν στο ραντεβού και τους λήστεψαν). 

Από την άλλη, ποιός είναι ο τυπικός Έλληνας; Στην προηγούμενη ανανέωση διαβατηρίου μου στο προξενείο του Λονδίνου στην ουρά όταν κατάθεσα τα χαρτιά ήταν μια οικογένεια Αιθιόπων που συνεννοήθηκαν στα αγγλικά κι όταν πήγα να παραλάβω πριν από μένα ήταν μια γιαπωνέζα που συνοδευόταν από έναν γιαπωνέζο και μιλάγανε μεταξύ τους γιαπωνέζικα και ελληνικά στους υπαλλήλους.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 13, 2012)

Να διορθώσω όμως την οργισμένη αρχική τοποθέτησή μου για τα καπρίτσια της Aer Lingus, τονίζοντας ότι ΟΚ δεν καταπατάται η Σένγκεν, μια και η Ιρλανδία δεν δεσμεύεται από αυτήν. Ως προς όλα τα άλλα, δεν αλλάζω κάτι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2012)

Διακόπτεται η έντυπη Encyclopedia Britannica. Τελευταία έκδοση, του 2010. (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2012)

Κι αυτό ενδιαφέρον. Πρόδρομοι του Ιστού. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Οι ποιητές (ή μήπως οι εκδότες τους, προς το παρόν;) μάς καλούν, την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα της Ποίησης (21η Μαρτίου), όχι σε άλλη μια διαμαρτυρία, αλλά σε μια ΑΛΛΗ διαμαρτυρία.

http://www.21martiou.blogspot.com/

(Αν βέβαια κλείσουν κι αυτοί τους δρόμους, θα είναι απλώς άλλη μια διαμαρτυρία.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2012)

Ο τέως της Στατιστικής Υπηρεσίας Κοντοπυράκης καταθέτει (εδώ από την Καθημερινή):

Επισημαίνω δύο σημεία:



> Είχαμε 146 ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, εκ των οποίων τα περισσότερα δεν είχαν ποτέ ισολογισμούς. Πήγαιναν οι υπάλληλοι της Υπηρεσίας στην κυριολεξία στα γραφεία, να βρουν κάποια στιγμή κάποιον του ασφαλιστικού φορέα για να μπορέσουν να καταγράψουν αυτά τα πράγματα. Στους δήμους, αφού βγάλαμε τις κοινότητες, πήγαμε σε περίπου 1040-1050 δήμους, *οι οποίοι δεν είχαν ιδέα τι πάει να πει κομπιούτερ*. Δεν υπήρχαν στοιχεία. Δεν υπήρχαν ισολογισμοί. Το ίδιο πράγμα γινόταν και με τα τριακόσια περίπου ΝΠΔΔ. Στα νοσοκομεία, που ήταν λιγότερα, ήταν κάπως πιο εύκολη η δουλειά» ανέφερε ο μάρτυς.





> Ερωτηθείς δε, εάν είχε στείλει απ' το προσωπικό του υπολογιστή, δελτίο στη Eurostat με κενές τις στήλες για τα έτη 2008 και 2009, *ο μάρτυρας απάντησε: «Δεν είχα ποτέ προσωπικό κομπιούτερ εγώ. Ούτε και ξέρω να το χρησιμοποιώ»*.



Τι να του πεις;


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Αυτουνού δεν έχει νόημα να του πεις τίποτα. Δεν είναι τόσο περίεργο το να μην έχει προσωπικό υπολογιστή ο διευθυντής, άλλωστε γι'αυτό έχει γραμματέα, για να κάνει ο γραμματέας τη γραφοδουλειά. 
Η απορία μου είναι άλλη: αυτός ο άνθρωπος τη θέση του διευθυντή δεν την πήρε αλεξιπτωτικά, θα δούλευε για τη στατιστική υπηρεσία και πιο πριν. Αν μάλιστα υποθέσουμε ότι είναι καμιά εξηνταριά χρονών, λογικά θα έπιασε δουλειά εκεί τη δεκαετία του '70. Τότε σίγουρα δεν είχαν υπολογιστές στο γραφείο του καθενός, δούλευαν κεντρικά, αλλά μετά το '90 δε γενικεύτηκε η χρήση τους;


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

Ας διαβάσουμε πρώτα ένα βιογραφικό του καθηγητή Μανώλη Κοντοπυράκη:
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=184197 (14/10/2007)


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2012)

Έκανα το λάθος να θεωρήσω ότι στο ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι δυνατό να εξελιχτεί κάποιος εσωτερικά και ξέχασα τους απ'έξω. 
Νομίζω ότι τώρα είναι εμφανές ότι επρόκειτο για σχήμα λόγου το ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί υπολογιστές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Φοιτητικές εκλογές 1978: Το βράδυ που έβγαιναν τ’ αποτελέσματα, γινόταν στον όροφο της νεολαίας στη Χαριλάου Τρικούπη, φοβερός χαμός. Κόσμος έμπαινε κι έβγαινε, τα λιγοστά τηλέφωνα χτυπούσαν ασταμάτητα και χιλιάδες χαρτιά γέμιζαν τα τραπέζια. Οχλαγωγία και εκνευρισμός. Κάποια στιγμή χτυπάει για χιλιοστή φορά το μοναδικό απ’ ευθείας τηλέφωνο, το σηκώνει ο Γιώργος Θωμάς (μετέπειτα βουλευτής Αχαΐας) και ακούει κάποιον να του λέει: «Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου εδώ. Πείτε μου τα αποτελέσματα». Η απάντηση από τον φρικαρισμένο νεαρό ήταν ακαριαία: «Άμα σε γαμήσω θα σου πω εγώ, παλιομαλάκα!» Και του κλείνει το τηλέφωνο. Μετά από πέντε λεπτά, ανοίγει η πόρτα και εμφανίζεται ο Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος με φρύδι ανασηκωμένο και ουρλιάζοντας σε έξαλλη κατάσταση: «Ποιος ηλίθιος από δω μέσα έβρισε τον Πρόεδρο;»

Μια από τις μικρές και άγνωστες ιστοριούλες απ’ τη ζωή του ΠΑΣΟΚ που θυμήθηκε ο Δημήτρης Καμπουράκης στο protagon.gr. Οπωσδήποτε να διαβάσετε και στην προτελευταία παράγραφο την ιστορία με τον Πάγκαλο. Μα και τις άλλες, και τις άλλες. 
:)


----------



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2012)

Να 'ναι καλά το παλικάρι, μ' έκανε και γέλασα: Εκδρομή με το Πασόκ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2012)

Σήμερα, όχι αύριο η φετινή εαρινή ισημερία (είναι δίσεκτο το 2012...)

Και επισήμως άνοιξη από σήμερα (Έθνος)

*John Coltrane* - _Equinox_






Άντε, τούτη την άνοιξη, τούτο το καλοκαίρι! :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Διακόπτεται η έντυπη Encyclopedia Britannica. Τελευταία έκδοση, του 2010. (NYT)


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401659,00.asp


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2012)

Αυτό κι αν δεν είνα εφήμερο, και συγγνώμη που δεν το έστειλα απο το πρωί, παρόλο που απο το πρωί προσπαθώ να ενεργοποιήσω το youtube app της τηλεόρασής μου, σήμερα το Κόβεντ Γκαρντεν (το Βασιλικό Μπαλλέτο) έχει όλη μέρα απ'ευθείας στο γιουτούμπιον τις σημερινές του δραστηριότητες (πρόβες κλπ). Μέχρι τις οχτώ ώρα Γκρήνουιτς στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσα πιο πανω.

ΥΓ Απείρως καλύτερο από Μαύρους Κύκνους και άλλες κινηματογραφικές βλακείες


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Εκτός από την απίστευτα καλή ποιότητα του θεάματος, είναι απίστευτα καλή η ποιότητα της μετάδοσης & εικόνας. Άντε να ξεφύγω από την ξόβεργα τώρα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2012)

HD, και φυσικά σύνδεσα τον υπολογιστή με την τηλεόραση (HDMI) και η ποιότητα της εικόνας ήταν ακριβώς ίδια και στις 32 ίντσες. 
Δυστυχώς, επειδή σήμερα είχα πολλές δουλειές έχασα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του προγράμματος, θα δω τα αποσπάσματα κάποια άλλη στιγμή. Πάντως η Όπερα έχει γενικά πολύ καλό εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα και παλιότερα είχα πάει σε πρόβες και ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις στην ίδια αίθουσα που έγινε το τελευταίο της ημέρας, με το μοντέρνο ντουέτο (η χορεύτρια είχε το πιο ακαλαίσθητο σώμα που έχω δει σε μπαλαρίνα, αλλά ήταν εντελώς κορίτσι-λάστιχο, και την έθαψε ο χορογράφος στην προσπάθειά του να τη παινέψει ότι ήταν πάντα αναπληρώτρια, και ορίστε, ακόμα κι αυτοί καταφέρνουν να πάρουν πρωταγωνιστικούς ρόλους κάποια στιγμή).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Πάω να δω πώς βρίσκεις τα αποσπάσματα, γιατί, πριν από το κορίτσι-λάστιχο, είχε ένα ζευγάρι (συν δύο στο τελείωμα του κομματιού) σε ένα κρεμ δωμάτιο σε συγκλονιστική χορογραφία και θα ήθελα να το ξαναδώ (δεν άκουγα τη μουσική). Μην το χάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2012)

A, αυτό είναι το διαφημιστικό του Chroma, υπάρχει σε πολλά γιουτουμπάκια. 
Στο πιο πάνω κλιπ χορεύει η Μάρα Γκαλεάτσι, στην οποία αναφέρονται στις ερωτήσεις για το πως επιστρέφει κανείς σε φόρμα και λένε ότι είναι έγκυος. Λοιπόν, στις σελίδες της έχει μια πολύ αισιόδοξη ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

Προς το παρόν, και αφού το Chroma δεν κυκλοφορεί ολόκληρο, βολεύομαι με το Infra. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Mcgregor: Infra (σε DVD: Triple Bill (Chroma/ Infra/ Limen) )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

A Thousand Dildos For The Military Wives
Και με την ευκαιρία: teledildonics = τηλεδονητική, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία: teledildonics = τηλεδονητική, όχι;



Ξέρεις πόσο απεχθάνομαι όταν το _e_- π.χ. του _e-invoicing_ κ.λπ. γίνεται σκέτο _η_- στα ελληνικά, δημιουργώντας αφόρητες χασμωδίες (π.χ. e-news, οι η-ειδήσεις, χειρότερο από αντιιικό), οπότε απορρίφθηκε πολύ γρήγορα όταν πρωτοπροβληματίστηκα για την απόδοση του _e_-. 

Το _τηλε_- ήταν η αρχική μου επιλογή, αλλά μπέρδευε τα διαδικτυακά με πολλά μη διαδικτυακά _τηλε-_. Εδώ π.χ. το _τηλε_- πατά στο διαδίκτυο (in this case, Internet-connected sex toys that can let families thousands of miles apart get intimate). Όμως δεν μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να προτείνω να κάνουμε _ηλε-_ το _τηλε_-, διότι θα παραμερίσω την απέχθεια για τις χασμωδίες και θα ψηφίσω υπέρ της σαφήνειας:

*teledildonics = η η-δονητική* :inno:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2012)

Ωραία η _η-δονητική_, nickel, αλλά τώρα σου 'χω νέα αποστολή: Αναζητείται ο σουπερυπερυπερθετικός βαθμός της γελοιότητας:
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/...chools-ban-loaded-words-from-tests/?hpt=hp_t3
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...bar-for-politicallycorrect-exams-7595020.html


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2012)

Ωραία, αφού ασχοληθήκαμε με το loading (των λέξεων), ήρθε και η ώρα τού unloading:
http://www.reghardware.com/2012/03/29/wag_offers_twitter_printed_on_toilet_paper/
http://www.getshitter.com/


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

Όχι, ρε γαμώτο! :scared: :curse:
Τριάντα χρόνια τη γυροφέρνω αυτή την ιδέα, το έντυπο χαρτί σωματοψυχικής υγείας (ΧΕΣΥ), και τώρα την έβγαλαν άλλοι. 
Είχα μαζέψει υλικό για ανεξάντλητους, αργούς βομβαρδιστές - παλιά, τεράστια έργα χωρίς κοπιράιτ, pièce de résistance - αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε να το τυπώσω σε τέτοιο ευτελές χαρτί. Να που τώρα έβγαλαν και για τους γρήγορους, τα Στούκας (κάθετης εφόρμησης), αξιοποιώντας με πανέξυπνο τρόπο την τιτιβοσαβούρα. Εμ, όταν περνά ο λαγός τού παίζουνε, Δαεμάνε, πριν αρχίσει να γυρίζει η ρουλέτα το ρολό ποντάρουνε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2012)

Τα τιτιβίσματα είναι το άκρον άωτο του εφήμερου. Μέχρι να φτάσει το χαρτί αυτό στον ιδιαίτερο χώρο σου, το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει μπαγιατέψει το έντυπο υλικό του. Το σωστό χαρτί πρέπει να περιέχει κλασικές αξίες, π.χ. γνωστές ατάκες των πολιτικών μας από ολόκληρη την τελευταία τριακονταετία. Έχεις λοιπόν κάθε ευκαιρία να υλοποιήσεις τα σχέδιά σου, αρκεί να τα υλοποιήσεις σωστά.

Καλημέρα


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Το σωστό χαρτί πρέπει να περιέχει κλασικές αξίες, π.χ. γνωστές ατάκες των πολιτικών μας από ολόκληρη την τελευταία τριακονταετία. [...]



Κλασικές απαξίες εννοείς, ε; Μπα, νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά που λες, ιδίως οι ατάκες - παρότι θα μπορούσε κανείς να τα πει λόγια του κώλου - ούτε καν γι' αυτό τον σκοπό δεν κάνουν. Άσε που αρκετά φρόντισαν οι πολιτικοί μας να μας φέρουν στον ορθό δρόμο· φτάνει πια, δεν μπορώ άλλο, πονώ εδώ, πονώ εκεί, πονώ παντού και όλος. 

Καλημέρα (όπως πρέπει, μετά το ΧΜΞ, τα τρία S).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται πάντως για νέα ιδέα. Πολλές ιδέες υπάρχουν.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν πρόκειται πάντως για νέα ιδέα. Πολλές ιδέες υπάρχουν.



Να μια ατάκα και σχετικά πρόσφατη: _Λεφτά υπάρχουν._
Αλλά δεν κάνει με τίποτα γι' αυτό τον σκοπό· το υστερικό γέλιο ή η έκρηξη οργής - παρότι λυτρωτικά - δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2012)

Η ΕΛΑΣ βρήκε έναν σίγουρο τρόπο να με λαχταρήσει για τα καλά! Πάω να δω την κίνηση, όπως κάνω πάντα προτού βγω στον δρόμο, και τι βλέπω; 





Αυτό μάς έλειπε τώρα, να γίνουμε και Θεσσαλονίκη!!! :scared: Τι άλλο ν' αντέξουμε πια; :twit:


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

...
*Σεξ με το σταγονόμετρο για τους "Δεξιούς"
*Λιγότερο σεξ, δραματική μείωση των γάμων, με παράλληλη αύξηση της απιστίας, διαπιστώνει η ALCO στην Αττική. Πόσο έχει επηρεάσει το Μνημόνιο τις διαπροσωπικές μας σχέσεις 

Σοβαρές είναι οι συνέπειες από την εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, εκτός των άλλων, στη σεξουαλική ζωή των Ελλήνων, αλλά και στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις των ζευγαριών. 
Λιγότερο σεξ, δραματική μείωση των γάμων, με παράλληλη αύξηση της απιστίας, είναι τα ευρήματα έρευνας που πραγματοποιήθηκε 22- 29 Φεβρουαρίου 2012, στο λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής. Την έρευνα διεξήγαγε η εταιρεία ALCO για λογαριασμό της Εταιρείας Μελέτης Ανθρώπινης Σεξουαλικότητας (ΕΜΑΣ) και του Ανδρολογικού Ινστιτούτου, σε δείγμα 600 ανδρών και γυναικών, ηλικίας 25- 64 ετών, με προσωπικές συνεντεύξεις.

Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, το τελευταίο τρίμηνο η συχνότητα των σεξουαλικών επαφών των Ελλήνων μειώθηκε σε ποσοστό 34%, ενώ η οικονομική κρίση έχει επηρεάσει αρνητικά το 47% όσον αφορά στην επαγγελματική τους ζωή και 46% στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις των ζευγαριών. Περισσότερο φαίνεται να επηρεάζονται οι ψηφοφόροι της δεξιάς παράταξης (58%) συγκριτικά με αυτούς της αριστεράς σε ποσοστό 33%. [...] 

Αυτό το εφήμερο μπορεί να έχει σοβαρές μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις και η παλιά, γνωστή έκκληση ξαναγίνεται επίκαιρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2012)

Και όπως (περίπου) είπε ραδιοσχολιαστής (και απολογητής του ΚΚ του ελάσσονος) στον Βήμα FM: «Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι δεξιοί, θα μας μπιπ όλους μετά τις εκλογές» --ήμουν αυτήκοος (πρωτο)μάρτυρας.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2012)

Μείωση του σεξ και αύξηση της απιστίας δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολος συνδυασμός; Πώς απιστούν δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μείωση του σεξ και αύξηση της απιστίας δεν είναι λίγο δύσκολος συνδυασμός; Πώς απιστούν δηλαδή;



Εγώ, μέρες που είναι, σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον μέτρησαν τη δεύτερη σημασία της λέξης:

2. αδίκημα κατά το οποίο ζημιώνει κάποιος από πρόθεση την περιουσία άλλου, της οποίας έχει την επιμέλεια ή διαχείριση εν όλω, εν μέρει ή για ορισμένη μόνο πράξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

*Συλλήψεις για εκκρεμότητες με το Δημόσιο*






Και στο εξωτερικό επεκτείνεται πλέον η δράση των ειδικών διωκτικών μονάδων που γνωρίσαμε από τις επιτυχημένες υπηρεσίες προσαγωγής, φωτογράφισης, διαπόμπευσης και απελευθέρωσης φοροφυγάδων. Η πιο πρόσφατη επιτυχία τους ήρθε από τη συνεργασία των υπηρεσιών δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος με έναν νέο παίκτη: την πνευματική ηγεσία της χώρας.

Ύστερα από καταγγελίες γνωστού ΑKαδημαϊκού, συνελήφθησαν μετά από συντονισμένη πανευρωπαϊκή κίνηση στην Αθήνα και στο Μεγάλο Δουκάτο οι γνωστοί και μη εξαιρετέοι ΝΛ και ΝΣ, κατάπτυστοι ιστοναύτες, μεταφραστές και διαφθορείς της εθνικής γλώσσας, κατηγορούμενοι για την υπεξαίρεση πέντε εκατομμυρίων ελληνικών λέξεων. Ως φορέα για τη διάπραξη αυτού του εγκλήματος χρησιμοποίησαν το Διαδίκτυο και δη το «φόρουμ» Λεξιλογία ο πρώτος και το ιστολόγιόν του, ο δεύτερος.

Όπως είναι γνωστό, για την εξυπηρέτηση του δημοσίου χρέους το ελληνικό δημόσιο αναζητεί κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη πηγή εσόδων και περιμένει πολλά έσοδα από την υλοποίηση της πρότασης πολλών Ευρωπαίων διανοουμένων να φορολογούνται όλοι οι πολίτες του κόσμου όταν χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις με ελληνική προέλευση, όπως _δημοκρατία_, _λογική_, _οικονομία_, _ηθική_ κ.ά.

Το θέμα είναι βεβαίως περίπλοκο, πηγές μας όμως είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν ότι ο Υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Μπαμπινιώτης μελετά τη σύσταση τριμελούς διαπρυτανικής επιτροπής που θα το ερευνήσουν εναργώς και στις τέσσερις διαστάσεις του (μήκος, πλάτος, ύψος και βάθος χρόνου) και θα εκτιμήσουν το ύψος του εύλογου και δίκαιου φόρου. Θα εξετάσουν επίσης την τιτλοποίηση των αναμενόμενων εσόδων και την έκδοση ομολόγων με ρήτρα ΟΗΕ για την προείσπραξή τους.

Οι ίδιες πηγές αναφέρουν χαρακτηριστικά: «Αν γκουγκλίσετε τη λέξη Democracy στα αγγλικά και μόνο, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι αναφέρεται περίπου 200 εκατομμύρια φορές. Αν επεκτείνουμε την έρευνα και σε άλλες γλώσσες, οι αριθμοί γίνονται αστρονομικοί. Εκτιμούμε ότι ένας στοιχειώδης παγκόσμιος φόρος ύψους ενός δεκάκις χιλιοστού του ευρώ επί είκοσι έτη –το διάστημα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στα φάρμακα, πριν επιτραπούν τα γενόσημά τους– υπερεπαρκεί για την κάλυψη των χρεών της χώρας στο διηνεκές».

Και συνεχίζει η ίδια πηγή: «Είναι επομένως απόλυτα φανερό γιατί οι άνθρωποι που ισχυρίζονται ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν σκάρτα 500 χιλιάρικα λέξεις διαπράττουν εθνική προδοσία του αισχίστου είδους.»

Οι έρευνες και συλλήψεις αναμένεται να συνεχιστούν, σε Ελλάδα και Ευρώπη, και τις επόμενες πρωταπριλιές.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

Επιτέλους! Ήταν άλλωστε φανερό ότι, στα εθνικά μας θέματα, φιλότης και Νίκος δεν συμβιβάζονται.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2012)

Mega Millions winner won't share prize (Yahoo News)


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2012)

Τον καημένο το Σάλλα, μωρέ, άδικα τον κατηγορούνε!... (Reuters)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Γι' αυτό χρεοκόπησε η Ελλάδα (από το ιστολόγιο του Mox):


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Βρήκα στο μπλογκ του Χάρη ένα υπέροχο κείμενό του, δεν ήξερα πού να βάλω το σύνδεσμο και προσωρινά θα τον ακουμπήσω εδώ.

Αγέρωχη, με το βήμα βαρύ


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2012)

Η εταιρεία του Μπέζου (του επιχειρηματία, όχι του ηθοποιού) ανακάλυψε τους πύραυλους *F-1* που έστειλαν στο διάστημα την αποστολή Apollo 11. 

To δελτίο τύπου που έβγαλαν για την περίσταση: http://www.bezosexpeditions.com/engine-recovery.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Ότι ο Μπέζος είναι σκανδιναβικής καταγωγής και ο πατριός του Μιγκέλ/Μάικ Μπέζος κουβανικής υποθέτω ότι είναι γνωστό σε όλους...


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2012)

Εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια δεν το ήξερα, είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν λατιναμερικάνικης καταγωγής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

Η δημοσκόπηση που έγινε για τον Alpha και δημοσιεύτηκε στο Έθνος πρέπει να είναι η πιο γενναιόδωρη που έγινε ως τώρα: βάζει 10 κόμματα στην επόμενη Βουλή!

Ειδικότερα, η ΝΔ συγκεντρώνει ποσοστό 22,3% (110 έδρες), το ΠΑΣΟΚ 17,8% (48 έδρες), οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες 9,9% (26 έδρες), ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 9,8% (26 έδρες), το ΚΚΕ 9,7% (26 έδρες), η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά 8,6% (23 έδρες), η Χρυσή Αυγή 5,7% (15 έδρες), ο ΛΑΟΣ 3,9% (10 έδρες), οι Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι 3,1% (8 έδρες) και η Δημοκρατική Συμμαχία 3% (8 έδρες).

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/?aid=190918
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231191738

Είμαι περίεργος πόσο ψηλό είναι το ποσοστό των ΔΞ/ΔΑ/Αναποφάσιστων και τι ανατροπές θα φέρει στην κάλπη.

(Και, πού είναι η Δράση του Μάνου; Πού είναι η ΚοιΣυ; Το σωστό γαϊτανάκι θέλει 12 κόμματα.)


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2012)

Pour Hollande ce sera le New Deal ou la "*papandréouisation*". (Le Nouvel Observateur)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Γέμισε και το ελληνικό διαδίκτυο _*παπανδρεοποίηση*_ (ενίοτε δίπλα στον _σαρκοζισμό_, που ακούγεται σαν ασθένεια βαρύτατης μορφής), αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα περάσει στην ιστορία με θετικό πρόσημο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2012)

Στο δικό μου τσιτάτο (Emmanuel Todd) έχει προφανώς σαφώς αρνητικό πρόσημο. Σημαίνει "υποταγή στα κελεύσματα της καπιταλιστικής ολιγαρχίας και μετάλλαξη από σοσιαλιστή σε λακέ του κεφαλαίου". Το θετικό πρόσημο ποιο θα ήταν;

Νά και πώς αντιλαμβάνεται η αμερικανική (εν προκειμένω) εργοδοσία τον "αιώνα της πληροφορίας"... (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2012)

Βιαστική «ανάγνωση» από μέρους μου. Βάλε κι εσύ τον ωραίο ορισμό από την αρχή να βοηθήσεις τον βιαστικό αναγνώστη!

Γενικότερα, πάντως, φοβάμαι ότι η παπανδρεοποίηση θα πάρει διάφορες σημασίες στο μέλλον, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να σκεφτώ κάποια με θετικό πρόσημο.

Κακίες, κακίες απατημένου συζύγου... :inno:


----------



## Costas (Apr 24, 2012)

Διάβασα το βιβλίο ενός πρώην χρυσαυγίτη που καταγγέλλει τον Μιχαλολιάκο και έχει τη λέξη "*εθνικίσκος*" (εθνικιστής της πλάκας).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει! Σαν χώρα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε με την Τσέλσι. Να μας πει τα κόλπα, να μας δώσει και το λαγοπόδαρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν υπάρχει! Σαν χώρα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε με την Τσέλσι. Να μας πει τα κόλπα, να μας δώσει και το λαγοπόδαρο.


Μια εξαιρετική ανάλυση του ματς (και του περίγυρού του) για ποδοσφαιρόφιλους: 

*Μαθήματα ποδοσφαίρου στο "Καμπ Νου"*
Η άμυνα της Τσέλσι είναι ποδόσφαιρο. Η άρνηση της Μπαρτσελόνα να επιτεθεί δεν είναι. Παρ' όλα αυτά, η πλήρης αποκαθήλωση των "μπλαουγκράνα" τη φετινή σεζόν δεν τους στερεί τον χαρακτηρισμό της κορυφαίας ομάδας από το 2008. Τα μαθήματα που πήραμε σε... κάτι παραπάνω από έναν αγώνα.

Από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2012)

...και στο τέλος κερδίζουν οι Γερμανοί. ;)


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2012)

Από νεκροψίες εγκεφάλου βετεράνων του Ιράκ και του Αφγανιστάν προκύπτει ότι πολλοί απ' όσους πάσχουν από διαταραχή μετατραυματικού στρες (; Post-traumatic Stress Disorder, P.T.S.D.) και αυτοκτονούν τελικά υποφέρουν από αλλοιώσεις στον εγκέφαλο (χρόνια τραυματική εγκεφαλοπάθεια -C.T.E.) που προκαλούνται από ταρακούνημά του λόγω εκρήξεων (ισχύει και για μποξέρ και ποδοσφαιριστές). Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ειδικά αν υπήρχε έστω και μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να κάνει αυτό τους Αμερικανούς να επεμβαίνουν λιγότερο όπου γης για να επιβάλουν democracy. (Μου φαίνεται πως αυτός ο όρος θα πρέπει να μένει αμετάφραστος, για να αποδίδει τη νέα σημασία που του έδωσαν οι Vulcans· άλλο δημοκρατία κι άλλο democracy, ειδικά για έναν Αφγανό...) (ΝΥΤ)

“Imagine a squishy, gelatinous material, surrounded by fluid, and then surrounded by a hard skull,” explained Robert A. Stern, a C.T.E. expert at Boston University School of Medicine. “The brain is going to move, jiggle around inside the skull. A helmet cannot do anything about that.”


----------



## Costas (Apr 26, 2012)

Προσεχώς υψηλή ραπτική και για τα έμβρυα, που λέει ο λόγος. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Ο Γκούγκλης τιμάει σήμερα με το doodle του την επέτειο της γέννησης του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου:







Άρθρο στο Έθνος


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2012)

Αφορά και άλλες ΙΡ πέρα από τις ελληνικές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Δεν το έψαξα, αλλά συνήθως αυτά είναι τοπικά, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2012)

Εξαρτάται: το φερμουάρ και ο Χερτς/Χερτζ λ.χ. δεν ήταν τοπικά αλλά παγκόσμια.
http://www.google.com/doodles/finder/2012/All doodles


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2012)

Για πλύσιμο στο χέρι χωρίς να βρέξεις τα χέρια σου. Τόσο οικολογικό!

http://www.thelaundrypod.com/lifestyle.html


----------



## Elsa (Apr 29, 2012)

Η γιαγιά μου είχε ένα παρόμοιο  , με τη μανιβέλα στο πλάι. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, διέθετε και ένα σύστημα με κυλίνδρους που τα έστυβε και τα έβγαζε σχεδόν σιδερωμένα! 
Το ΙΚΕΑ, πουλάει ένα μικρό σκεύος τέτοιας λογικής, για τα λαχανικά, αλλά δεν κάνει δουλειά, τουλάχιστον εμένα δε με βόλεψε.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2012)

Καραγκούνα πάει να πλύνει
κι ο Βοριάς δεν την αφήνει.
Άσε με Βοριά να πλύνω
και νυφούλα θες να γίνω
να τα πλύνω να τα απλώσω
να στεγνώσουν πριν νυχτώσω. 

 Δεν ψάχνω τώρα για σκηνές από τη Γκόλφω και τέτοια, με νιές και γριές να πλένουν στο ποτάμι (άβατο για τους άντρες, και γιατί έπεφτε και το απαραίτητο _*μασλάτι*_).
 Ωραίο το χειροκίνητο πλυντηριάκι, θυμήθηκα και την ξύλινη σκάφη της γιαγιάς με την «_*πλύστρα*_» (εκείνο το ξύλο σε σχήμα τραπεζοειδές, με τα ξύλινα ή μεταλλικά αυλάκια όπου έτριβαν τα ρούχα, _*washboard*_) και τον _*κόπανο*_, με πράσινο σαπούνι ιδίας παρασκευής, _*αλισίβα*_ (κασταλαγή), λουλάκι, σόδα, δαφνόφυλλα και λεμονόφλουδες για ν' αρωματιστούν, όχι με απορρυπαντικά, μαλακτικά, αρωματικά και έτερες χημικές υπερδυνάμεις (και της γιαγιάς μου το μπουγαδοκόφινο :laugh:). Σ' εκείνη τη σελίδα περιγράφονται «Σκηνές καθημερινής ζωής» από παλιές εποχές - ανάμεσα σ' αυτές και το πλύσιμο των ρούχων, πολύ βαριά δουλειά τότε, και μετά το βάσανο του σιδερώματος. 

Δεν ξέρω αν θα περπατήσει εμπορικά το χειροκίνητο πλυντήριο (μακάρι, για λίγα ευαίσθητα ρούχα τουλάχιστον). Πάντως εδώ στη Θεσσαλία λειτουργούν ακόμα _*δριστέλες*_ και _*μαντάνια*_ (που δεν έγιναν δηθενιές· ριζόρτς, τρομάρα τς), _*υδροτριβεία*_ δηλαδή που πλένουν συνήθως χαλιά, μόνο με την ορμή του νερού της πηγής που πέφτει από ψηλά και στριφογυρίζει τα προς πλύση μέσα σε μεγάλες γούρνες, με αποκλειστικά μηχανικό και όχι χημικό τρόπο, χωρίς απορρυπαντικά, όπως λέει εδώ ο Στέφανος (αξάς εξ αγχιστείας) όπου στέλνουμε κι εμείς τα χαλιά για πλύσιμο και φύλαξη το καλοκαίρι. 







Mystery Train - Washboard Chaz & Roberto Luti


----------



## dolphink (Apr 30, 2012)

Και για ακόμα πιο οικολογικό πλύσιμο...
[video]http://www.videoman.gr/9866[/video]


----------



## LostVerse (May 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Για πλύσιμο στο χέρι χωρίς να βρέξεις τα χέρια σου. Τόσο οικολογικό!



Πολύ καλή περίπτωση και για κάμπινγκ. Ούτε αντάπτορες 12V, ούτε παροχές, τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

O tempora o mores! Να επισκέπτεσαι τον ιστότοπο του σεβαστού εκδοτικού οίκου του Πανεπιστημίου της Οξφόρδης για να συμβουλευτείς μια λέξη στο Oxford Dictionary of English και να σε περιμένει στην κορυφή της σελίδας η φάτσα βουλευτή της Β΄ Αθηνών με τη χαμογελαστή φάτσα του να ζητάει την ψήφο μου. Στις επόμενες εκλογές (αν δεν γίνουν φέτος) θα ξέρουν και πού ψηφίζω και ποιο κόμμα ψηφίζω.


----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Γκούγκλης τιμάει σήμερα με το doodle του την επέτειο της γέννησης του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου.
> Άρθρο στο Έθνος


Είπα να γράψω κάτι σχετικά, με αφορμή και το σημερινό (εκλογικό) doodle: http://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/405685532796349.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Η κυρία Μαρίκα δεν θα ακούσει απόψε τα αποτελέσματα.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231194486


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2012)

Ούτε ο Κώστας Καρράς.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2012)

Εδώ έχουμε βουλευτικές εκλογές. Στη Γαλλία έχουν προεδρικές εκλογές. Στη Σερβία έχουν προεδρικές, βουλευτικές και δημοτικές εκλογές. Αλλά κανένας δεν φαίνεται να τους δίνει σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2012)

Και τοπικές στη Γερμανία, στο βορειότερο ομόσπονδο κράτος, το Σλέσβιχ-Χολστάιν:

Crippled with debt
The German state of Schleswig-Holstein is gearing up for local elections; the main issue is debt.


----------



## Costas (May 12, 2012)

Πρώτη φορά πουλήθηκαν στην Ιαπωνία περισσότερα πάμπερ για γέρους παρά για μωρά. (Λε Μοντ)


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να μην υπάρχει ελληνικό όνομα στη ζημιά των 2 δις dollars της JP Morgan? [Achilles Macris] :) (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2012)

*«Τσέπωναν» επιδοτήσεις για το... φαράγγι της Σαμαριάς*
Το 80% της έκτασης του εθνικού δρυμού εμφανιζόταν να ανήκει σε ιδιώτες
(Βήμα από Cretalive)


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

Υπερψηφίζουν το Δημοσιονομικό Σύμφωνο οι Ιρλανδοί
Στο 63% το ποσοστό όσων θα το εγκρίνουν στο δημοψήφισμα της 31ης Μαΐου (Το Βήμα)
Από ποιο βιβλίο του Ντίκενς βγήκε αυτή η φωτογραφία του υπουργού Οικονομικών;!


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Ο μίστερ Bumble(r) πάντως κάποιον άλλο μου θυμίζει.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mando_gal/2591390995/


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

Ε, μήπως κι αυτός ο άλλος σε βιβλίο του Ντίκενς δεν ταιριάζει, στους καιρούς που ζούμε;


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2012)

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία για τον υπουργο οικονομικών της Ιρλανδίας: πώς λέει το όνομά του. 
Το άρθρο με τη φωτογραφία πιο πάνω λέει ότι τον λένε Μίκαελ Νούναν. Απ'όσο ξέρω το ιρλανδέζικο όνομα Μícheál, που σημαίνει τον Μιχάλη, προφέρεται Μίχελ ή κάπως έτσι, με Χ όπως στα ελληνικά. Επιπροσθέτως απο τη Βίκι βλέπω ότι παρόλο που είναι της Ιρλανδικής παιδείας το όνομά του το γράφει αγγλικά. Michael Noonan κι όχι Μícheál Νoonan, ούτε Μícheál O'Nuanain. Οπότε γιατί δεν τον λένε Μάικλ Νούναν;
Χμ, όπως φαίνεται από το γιουτουμπάκι, προφανώς γιατί ο αρθρογράφος είναι ο γιός του καφετζή που έχει Λόουερ.


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

Εφήμερα....ή κλασικά;

What does Knowing Mean? Non ridere, non lugere, neque detestari, sed intelligere! says Spinoza, so simply and sublimely, as is his wont. Nevertheless, what else is this intelligere ultimately, but just the form in which the three other things become perceptible to us all at once? A result of the diverging and opposite impulses of desiring to deride, lament and execrate? Before knowledge is possible each of these impulses must first have brought forward its one sided view of the object or event. The struggle of these one sided views occurs afterwards, and out of it there occasionally arises a compromise, a pacification, a recognition of rights on all three sides, a sort of justice and agreement: for in virtue of the justice and agreement all those impulses can maintain themselves in existence and retain their mutual rights. We, to whose consciousness only the closing reconciliation scenes and final settling of accounts of these long processes manifest themselves, think on that account that intelligere is something conciliating, just and good, something essentially antithetical to the impulses; whereas it is only a certain relation of the impulses to one another. For a very long time conscious thinking was regarded as the only thinking: it is now only that the truth dawns upon us that the greater part of our intellectual activity goes on unconsciously and unfelt by us; I believe, however, that the im pulses which are here in mutual conflict understand rightly how to make themselves felt by one another, and how to cause pain: the violent sudden exhaustion which overtakes all thinkers may have its origin here (it is the exhaustion of the battle field). Aye, perhaps in our struggling interior there is much concealed heroism but certainly nothing divine, or eternally reposing in itself, as Spinoza supposed. Conscious thinking and especially that of the philosopher, is the weakest and on that account also the relatively mildest and quietest mode of thinking: and thus it is precisely the philosopher who is most easily misled concerning the nature of knowledge. 

Νίτσε, Η χαρούμενη επιστήμη, 1882

Δοκεί δέ και προς την του ήθους αρετήν μέγιστον είναι το χαίρειν hοίς δει και μισείν hά δει.
Αριστοτέλης, Ηθικά Νικομάχεια, Κ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2012)

Λέτε αυτοί που ψάχνουν στα σκουπίδια να είναι τελικά πιο έξυπνοι από τους άλλους; 

Ζάπλουτη τοκογλύφος η γιαγιάκα που έψαχνε στα σκουπίδια
[....]
Για τους ελεγκτές του ΣΔΟΕ ήταν βέβαιο ότι το οικονομικό προφίλ της ηλικιωμένης έδειχνε στην κατεύθυνση της τοκογλυφίας. Ο γιος και κληρονόμος της, αφού η ηλικιωμένη απεβίωσε τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο, δεν έδωσε επαρκείς εξηγήσεις για τα τεράστια εισοδήματα της μητέρας του: ισχυρίστηκε ότι η μητέρα του είχε κληρονομήσει μεγάλη περιουσία από τον θείο της στην Αμερική, ότι είχε εισοδήματα από τη δική της εργασία ως πλασιέ καλλυντικών, ότι εισέπραττε τη σύνταξη του μακαρίτη συζύγου της και ότι είχε κερδίσει πολλά από τις επενδύσεις της σε τραπεζικά προϊόντα υψηλής απόδοσης.

Ολα αυτά, βέβαια, δεν εξηγούν ούτε τις πολλές καταθέσεις από τρίτους ούτε γιατί η ηλικιωμένη κατέθετε στους λογαριασμούς της επιταγές. Ετσι, η πλούσια κληρονομιά δεν θα φτάσει στον γιο της, καθώς θα επιβληθεί πρόσθετος φόρος στα κρυφά εισοδήματα, συνολικού ύψους 16,4 εκατ. ευρώ. Ηδη οι τραπεζικές καταθέσεις έχουν δεσμευθεί, ενώ θα βγουν στο σφυρί από την εφορία και αρκετά από τα ακίνητα, προκειμένου να εξοφληθεί η... μετά θάνατον οφειλή προς το Δημόσιο.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2012)

Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Φόρος κληρονομιάς στον κληρονόμο, ναι. Φόρος στον πεθαμένο, που δεν μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί και να εξηγήσει το πόθεν έσχες του;


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται εξήγηση στο πόθεν έσχες όταν εμφανίζονται στους λογαριασμούς καταθέσεις επιταγών από τρίτους και από την ίδια, τη στιγμή που δήλωνε εισόδημα μηδέν. Δεν μιλάμε για λογαριασμούς όπου υπήρχαν παρκαρισμένα εδώ και 40 χρόνια μερικά εκατομμύρια και παρέμεναν χωρίς να κινούνται.


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Ογδόντα έξι χρονών, το θηρίο!


----------



## crystal (May 19, 2012)

Το λινκ της Μπερναρντίνας μού χάρισε ένα υπέροχο μισάωρο στα μονοπάτια του YouTube, και τελικά κατέληξα εδώ:






Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ. Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια έχω χάσει την επαφή με τη ρυθμική γυμναστική, εν μέρει λόγω απογοήτευσης για την καθοδική πορεία που είχε στην Ελλάδα μετά τις πρωτιές του 1999-2000, αλλά αυτή η ομάδα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχω δει από τότε και φαίνεται να έχει πολύ καλή δυναμική. Καλή επιτυχία στο Λονδίνο, λοιπόν, και μακάρι να ξαναδούμε κάποια από τα παλιά θαύματα! :)


Και τα παλιά θαύματα: απίστευτος συγχρονισμός, μεγάλος βαθμός δυσκολίας, υψηλή καλλιτεχνική αξία, ούτε ένα λάθος. Το χρυσό χάθηκε τότε λόγω μιας πτώσης στις κορίνες.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και στο τέλος κερδίζουν οι Γερμανοί. ;)
> http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...266/match=2007691/postmatch/quotes/index.html


Εκτός αν το αξίζουν.

Ελπίζω να μην αφήσατε τον Αλέξη να δει ότι υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις…


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Κρίσταλ, το πρώτο βιντεάκι σου το είδα σαν να παρακολουθούσα θρίλερ, νομίζω ότι από το δάγκωμα άφησα σημάδια στα χείλια μου. Τα πέναλτι στον αγώνα τα παρακολούθησα με πλήρη αταραξία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και στο τέλος κερδίζουν οι Γερμανοί. ;)
> http://www.uefa.com/uefachampionsle...266/match=2007691/postmatch/quotes/index.html



Βασικά, αυτό ήταν του Γκάρι Λίνεκερ. Χτες βράδυ τιτίβισε τη νέα παραλλαγή:







Ευτυχώς που το κύπελλο το πήρε, ουσιαστικά, ο Ντρογκμπά και όχι η απαίσια και μισητή Τσέλσι (απαίσια και μισητή από τις μονομαχίες της με τη σπουδαία Λιτς/Ληντς/Leeds τελοσπάντων στα 70ζ).

Και όταν πετάτε τρία Elfmeter στα σκουπίδια, τι άλλο θέτε ευσταλή παλικάρια μου...


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όταν πετάτε τρία Elfmeter στα σκουπίδια, τι άλλο θέτε, ευσταλή παλικάρια μου...


Και για να μην ψάχνετε κι εσείς στα γκουγκλ και τα βιξιονάρις (όχι πως θα σας έκανε κακό), Elfmeter = penalty kick.

Το βάζω επειδή έτσι είχα την ευκαιρία να χτυπήσω κι εγώ ένα πέναλτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

;)
Ε, ναι, το elf συγγενεύει με το eleven, όχι με το elf.


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Αμάν, όλα θέλεις να τα καταλαβαίνεις πια;:twit::inno:

Λύση: Ο Νίκελ λέει ότι χτύπησε ένα πέναλτι. Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί, πρέπει να κάνεις προσεχτική αντιπαραβολή του τσιτάτου και του πρωτότυπου. Ο δρ7χ δεν τη βρήκε και νόμισε ότι η αναφορά στο πέναλτι ήταν ετυμογλωσσολογικής φύσης, οπότε έκανε ένα σχόλιο στη λάθος κατεύθυνση. :)


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Costas (May 21, 2012)

Πόσο νερό έχει η Γη; (Η μεγάλη σφαίρα είναι όλο το νερό, η μικρή είναι το γλυκό νερό, η μικροσκοπική κάτω από τη μικρή είναι το εύκολα προσβάσιμο γλυκό νερό).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Αν έφτιαχνε και μια μπαλίτσα, να πει «αυτή η μπαλίτσα είναι τα εφτά δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι», θα είχαμε και άλλη μια καλή εικόνα σύγκρισης, καλύτερη από το να βλέπουμε την _επιφάνεια_ της Φλώριδας.


----------



## Costas (May 21, 2012)

Σίγουρα. Πάντως, δίνει τη διάμετρο της μεγάλης μπάλας: Παρίσι-Αλγέρι.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Τραγικά τα στιγμιότυπα της εκπαραθύρωσης των δύο παιδιών μπροστά στα μάτια της μάνας τους.... (Το Βήμα)
Edit: Turrini τον λέγανε, όχι Taurini.

Turrini improvvisamente apre la finestra del soggiorno, dove erano presenti anche i due bambini, Samuele, di quattro anni e mezzo, e Manuela, 14 mesi. Senza proferire alcuna minaccia, senza alzare le mani, senza far presagire minimamente che non era più in sé, l'uomo prende la bimba in braccio davanti alla finestra, di fronte alla moglie, che si stupisce ma neanche per un attimo pensa che il suo compagno possa fare sul serio.

"Se volevi spaventarmi ci sei riuscito...κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2012)

Βρήκα καινούργιο παιχνίδι για να περνάω την ώρα μου αντί να δουλεύω. Οικιακός προϋπολογισμός:
https://www.imoney.gr/home


----------



## Elsa (May 23, 2012)

Ωραίο το σημερινό ντούντλι του γκούγκλη! :)
Μπορείς και να καταγράψεις αυτό που παίζεις!


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

— Πώς τα θες τα αβγά σου;
— Φαμπερζέ.

Η Γκουγκλ μάς θυμίζει ότι πέρασαν ακριβώς 166 χρόνια από τότε που γεννήθηκε ο Πέτερ Καρλ Φαμπερζέ (30/5/1846) (ελληνικά, αγγλικά).

Δικό της είναι το σκίτσο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2012)

Το καλό περιοδικό ΜΟΝΟ, αναδημοσιεύει από τον _New York Observer_ την φωτογραφία του πρώην αρχηγού της αστυνομίας της Φιλαδέλφειας, τη στιγμή που συλλαμβάνεται για τη συμμετοχή του σε πορεία του κινήματος _Occupy Wall Street _αλλά πέφτει στην παγίδα της μετάφρασης με την "εικονική φωτογραφία" σαν απόδοση του "iconic figure" του Observer.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Το καλό περιοδικό ΜΟΝΟ, αναδημοσιεύει από τον _New York Observer_ την φωτογραφία του πρώην αρχηγού της αστυνομίας της Φιλαδέλφειας, τη στιγμή που συλλαμβάνεται για τη συμμετοχή του σε πορεία του κινήματος _Occupy Wall Street _αλλά πέφτει στην παγίδα της μετάφρασης με την "εικονική φωτογραφία" σαν απόδοση του "iconic figure" του Observer.
> View attachment 2639



Τελικά την άλλαξε και την έκανε_ εμβληματική_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol: Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι λάθος η μετάφραση, ενδεχομένως και η κατανόηση του αρχικού: 

Retired Philadelphia police Captain Ray Lewis, arrested yesterday after joining up with the Occupy Wall Street process, has quickly become one of the more iconic figures from the movement’s two month’s anniversary.

Με άλλα λόγια λέει πως με τη σύλληψή του, ο πρώην αρχηγός αναδείχθηκε σε εμβληματική *φυσιογνωμία* του κινήματος OWS. Πουθενά δεν υπάρχει εμβληματική φωτογραφία που λέει το ελληνικό κείμενο... (Και, αμάν! Της Φιλαδέλφεια*ς*. Αν δεν θέλουμε γενική ούτε σε αυτό, ας την γράψουμε Φιλαντέλφια...)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 3, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τελικά την άλλαξε και την έκανε_ εμβληματική_


Ναι, επικοινώνησα και το άλλαξαν! 
Αλλά βλέπω ότι όπως λέει κι ο dr. δυστυχώς η αλλαγή έγινε μισή, η δική μου πρόταση ήταν "εμβληματική φιγούρα", το "φυσιογνωμία", ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2012)

Ε, πες βρε Έλσα να κάνουν άλλη μια παλικαριά! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, πες βρε Έλσα να κάνουν άλλη μια παλικαριά! :)




Άλλωστε για το καλό τους θα είναι! :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2012)

Violent August - The 1918 Anti-Greek Riots in Toronto


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2012)

Ευχ, Θέμη!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 3, 2012)

_Photographer Shikhei Goh lives and works on a small industrialized island called Batam Island, that’s a 45 minute boat ride south of Singapore. Goh calls himself a “macro addict” and indeed his portfolio is loaded with incredible photographs of the local flora and fauna of Batam from turtles, lizards, birds and especially insects..._

http://500px.com/shikhei 

*via* http://www.thisiscolossal.com/


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2012)

Themis said:


> Violent August - The 1918 Anti-Greek Riots in Toronto



Καλημέρα. Με ιντρίγκαρε αυτό. Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν εξιχνιάσει ακριβώς τους λόγους. Μια γρήγορη ματιά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία μού έδωσε τρεις διαφορετικές ματιές αν όχι εκδοχές.



Greeks were often victims of discrimination during the early years of the 20th century This discrimination peaked in August of 1918 when veterans of the First World War, frustrated with Greece's late entry into the conflict, led a riot which resulted in the destruction of many Greek businesses.
(Toronto's Many Faces)


The most publicized incident was the violent anti-Greek riot in Toronto on 2-3 August 1918, provoked by some Torontonians who apparently believed that Greek immigrants, especially from Asia Minor, were pro-German. The community's leaders and journalists countered that Greek Canadians had shown indisputable loyalty to Canada and supported the liberal Venizelos government in Greece, a British ally.
(Encyclopedia of Canada's Peoples)


The trouble began on 2 August over the alleged ill-treatment of a returned soldier in a Greek-owned cafe on College Street. A mob of enraged sympathizers wrecked the café and neighbouring ones as well. The unrest continued sporadically until 7 August, when Mayor Church threatened to read the Riot Act.
(Ontario and the First World War, 1914-1918: a collection of documents)


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2012)

Όπως φαίνεται, έχουμε το all time classic της καλλιέργειας του εθνικισμού/ ρατσισμού, και μάλιστα σε συνθήκες πολέμου. Από την άλλη, έχουμε βέβαια και μια συγκυρία περιστάσεων στον Καναδά και ειδικότερα στο Τορόντο, τις οποίες εμείς αγνοούμε. Το βιντεάκι, που προφανώς περιέχει τα πρώτα 5,5 λεπτά της ταινίας-ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι νομίζω πιο κατατοπιστικό. Αναφέρω τρία στοιχεία. Πρώτον, οι προερχόμενοι από εχθρικές χώρες οδηγήθηκαν σε στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης. Δεύτερον, οι Έλληνες βρέθηκαν σε μεσοβέζικη κατάσταση, εξού και τους αποδόθηκε το προσωνύμιο slackers (κοπανατζήδες ή ρεμπεσκέδες, αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με έμφαση στην έννοια του φυγόστρατου). Τρίτον, οι Έλληνες είχαν δυσανάλογα μεγάλο αριθμό μαγαζιών (μιλάει για 35% των -υποθέτω- μικρομάγαζων του Τορόντο, ενώ οι Έλληνες ήταν μόνο 3.000! Φαίνεται υπερβολικό, και δεν πρόσεξα καλά πώς ακριβώς το προσδιόρισε, αλλά μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι φήμη θα είχαν).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2012)

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι οι 3000 Έλληνες, που ήταν συγκεντρωμένοι σε μια μεγάλη τετράγωνη περιοχή (δεν κατάλαβα αν εννοούσε οικοδομικό τετράγωνο) ενώ αποτελούσαν το 0,5% του πληθυσμού είχαν μεγάλα ποσοστά ιδιοκτησίας (35%) στα καφέ μπαρ και σχεδόν αποκλειστικότητα στα :) στιλβωτήρια (λουστράδικα).

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως ότι, τουλάχιστον στο 5λεπτο του ντοκιμαντέρ, δεν αναφέρεται ότι η Ελλάδα ήταν από το 1917 σε εμπόλεμη κατάσταση στο πλευρό της Αντάντ. Οι ειδήσεις προφανώς δεν έφταναν πολύ γρήγορα εκεί, ούτε οι φυλετικές προκαταλήψεις άλλαζαν με γρήγορους ρυθμούς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Το πεντάλεπτο δεν αναφέρει καλλιέργεια εθνικισμού- ρατσισμού, αλλά το πολύ αληθινό μεταπολεμικό πρόβλημα της επανένταξης των πολεμιστών στην κοινωνία, Θέμη. Αυτό που επίσης "αγνοούμε" είναι ότι το 1918 είχαν προηγηθεί σοβαρά επεισόδια στο Κεμπέκ κι ο Καναδάς βρισκόταν στα πρόθυρα εμφύλιου πολέμου. Αφορμή για τα επεισόδια ήταν η αντίθεση των Γαλλοκαναδών στην υποχρεωτική στράτευση (δεν συγκινήθηκαν να πάνε να βοηθήσουν τη Γαλλία). Επιπλέον στην αρχή του Α' ΠΠ μεγάλο ποσοστό του αγγλόφωνου πληθυσμού του Καναδά ήταν μετανάστες πρώτης γενιάς από τη Βρετανία, όπως κι οι Έλληνες δηλαδή. Επιπλέον το ζήτημα της στράτευσης είχε ανακατευτεί με το ζήτημα της ψήφου και των πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων (οι γυναίκες που υπηρετούσαν π.χ. είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου, οι αντιρρησίες συνείδησης όχι). Πιο πολλά στη Βίκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2012)

Ομολογώ ότι κάθισα αρκετές ώρες χθες και χάζευα στο BBC World τους εορτασμούς του Ιωβηλαίου. Διαβάστε όμως τι σούρνει η Daily Mail για την ποιότητα του σχολιασμού σε όλα τα αγγλικά κανάλια. Μάλλον δίκιο βλέπω να έχει.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ank-tide-wittering-inanity.html#ixzz1wocOfSdF[...] 
There was no research, no facts, no sense of significance, in fact no sense at all. Matt didn’t know what semaphore was. He worried about all the royals and everyone else being trapped for hours in the boats. "Do they need toilet breaks?" he wondered. "Are they cross-legged . . .?"
[...]
Last word goes to Sky’s Kay Burley, quite my favourite outside broadcaster. Kay is full of the milk of human kindness, only it is very, very skimmed.
She said she was at what sounded like the ‘mustard station’, interviewing dachshunds wearing bow ties. The joy of events like this should be that there are professional broadcasters to help bring the scenes alive for viewers at home. Over to you, Kay Burley. 
"Τhere is a lot of horns and stuff going off," she said. 
Anything else happening?
"There are rowing boats, famous boats, kayaks, canoes and historical boats."​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Φυσικά, οι σπατάλες του ζεύγους Α-Β έχουν γίνει λαϊκό ανάγνωσμα, το οποίο ώρες ώρες δείχνει όμως και την άγνοια των συντακτών (σε επικίνδυνο βαθμό), καθώς κινδυνεύει να γελοιοποιηθεί ένα πολύ πολύ σοβαρό θέμα. Από το σημερινό Έθνος (με τον εφευρετικό τίτλο Οι αλόγιστες σπα...τάλες της Βίκυς):

[...]
*Αποτρίχωση από... χρυσάφι*
Η σύζυγος του πρώην υπουργού, που κατηγορείται για ξέπλυμα μαύρου χρήματος σχετικά με τον τρόπο που απέκτησε το νεοκλασικό «παλάτι» της Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου, δεν παρέλειψε να υποβληθεί και σε αποτρίχωση, η οποία κόστισε 7.500 πεσέτες...
Επίσης, δύο φορές αφέθηκε στα χέρια των ειδικών για να απολαύσει το περίφημο «σουηδικό μασάζ», για το οποίο πλήρωσε 28.000 πεσέτες. Φυσικά από το σπέσιαλ πρόγραμμα που επέλεξε στο φημισμένο κέντρο ομορφιάς της Ισπανίας, δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει μία «πλήρης αναζωογονητική ενυδάτωση», που χρεώθηκε 25.000 πεσέτες!
Η θεραπεία ομορφιάς στην οποία υποβλήθηκε παραμονές του Δεκαπενταύγουστου του 2001 η Βίκυ Σταμάτη, ολοκληρώθηκε στη «σπέσιαλ καμπίνα ενυδάτωσης», που κόστισε 3.400 πεσέτες...
[...]

Επειδή η πεσέτα δεν είναι η πετσέτα του μπάνιου (όπως σπα...ρακτικά φαίνεται να νομίζει η συντάκτρια --γιατί μόνο έτσι δικαιολογείται το ...χρυσάφι της αποτρίχωσης), ας κάνουμε μια μετατροπή των τιμών από ισπανικές πεσέτες σε ευρώ:

αποτρίχωση (η χρυσαφένια), η οποία κόστισε 7.500 πεσέτες = 45 ευρώ
το «περίφημο» σουηδικό μασάζ των 28.000 πεσετών = 168 ευρώ
η πανάκριβη (αλλιώς γιατί το θαυμαστικό) αναζωογονητική των 25.000 πεσετών = 150 ευρώ
όσο για τη σπέσιαλ καμπίνα ενυδάτωσης, ολόκληρες 3.400 πεσέτες = 20 ολόκληρα, πολύτιμα ευρώ!!!

Ας μας πουν και οι κυρίες για το ύψος των τιμών --εμένα επιπέδου συνοικιακού κομμωτηρίου μου μοιάζουν, πάντως...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2012)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, και έχουμε συλλάβει άπειρες φορές τους δημοσιογράφους να γράφουν κοτσάνες που οφείλονται σε άγνοια συνδυασμένη με προκλητική έλλειψη έρευνας του θέματός τους. Αλλά την ίδια ευθύνη φέρουν και οι προϊστάμενοί τους που δίνουν την έγκριση να δημοσιευτεί το "εντυπωσιακό" ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας μας πουν και οι κυρίες για το ύψος των τιμών --εμένα επιπέδου συνοικιακού κομμωτηρίου μου μοιάζουν, πάντως...


Ούτε καν. Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες που χρησιμοποιούν υπηρεσίες αισθητικού ξοδεύουν χιλιάδες ευρώ ετησίως. Όταν λέω χιλιάδες, δεν εννοώ 1-2, εννοώ παραπάνω :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ομολογώ ότι κάθισα αρκετές ώρες χθες και χάζευα στο BBC World τους εορτασμούς του Ιωβηλαίου. Διαβάστε όμως τι σούρνει η Daily Mail για την ποιότητα του σχολιασμού σε όλα τα αγγλικά κανάλια. Μάλλον δίκιο βλέπω να έχει.



Εγώ χτες πήγα και παρακολούθησα τους εορτασμούς από τον πέμπτο όροφο κτιρίου που έβλεπε φάτσα τη γέφυρα του Βατερλώ- Βατερλώ ήταν η υπόθεση για μένα, γιατί παρόλο που είχα κιάλια, και ζήτημα να ήμασταν πενήντα μέτρα από τα δρώμενα, δεν μπορούσα να εντοπίσω τη βασίλισσα που όλοι οι άλλοι βλέπανε κανονικότατα. Στο μεταξύ αν και ήμασταν λίγο πριν τα μισά της διαδρομής, οι βάρκες σε εκείνο το σημείο είχαν χάσει το σχηματισμό τους, ήταν γενικά το θέαμα ένα άτακτο μαύρο χάλι που δε με εντυπωσίασε καθόλου και μου θύμισε λίγο το Καρναβάλι που πάντα το βλέπαμε κοντά στο τέρμα της διαδρομής και περιμέναμε δέκα ώρες να έρθει το επόμενο άρμα που είχε μείνει πίσω. Τα μόνα πλεούμενα που πήγαιναν καλά ήταν αυτά του ναυτικού. 

Έτσι μετά που γύρισα σπίτι παπί και απογοητευμένη από το θέαμα, είπα να δω ό,τι δεν είδα στην τηλεόραση. Και με απογοήτευσε η περιγραφή του μπιμπισιού αλλά δεν περίμενα και καλύτερα. Τελικά όποτε δεν έδειχνε τους επίσημους το έβαζα στο γρήγορο να προχωράει και αντί για τετράωρο είδα την υπόθεση σε μια ωρίτσα χωρίς να δίνω σημασία στην περιγραφή. Πιο πολλές πληροφορίες για το τι βλέπαμε κλπ είχε στις ιστοσελίδες του οργανισμού που έκανε τη διοργάνωση, που τις είχα διαβάσει τις προηγούμενες μέρες. Από το ποιοί θα βρίσκονται σε κάθε βάρκα, με τι κριτήρια επιλέχτηκαν, πόσες πρόβες έγιναν, ποιά ήταν τα ιστορικά πλοία κλπ μέχρι τι μουσική έπαιζαν οι βάρκες με τις ορχήστρες κλπ κλπ. Το ότι ήταν προχειροδουλειά ο σχολιασμός φαινόταν από το ότι μας έδειχνε π.χ. τον Κάρολο να χαιρετάει τους απόμαχους έναν έναν επί δεκάλεπτο και ο σχολιαστής τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν, μίλαγε περί ανέμων και υδάτων, ανέφερε μόνο ότι η γυναίκα με τη στολή ήταν η Τάδε, αλλά προφανώς κάποιος του σφύριξε μετά σε ποιά σελίδα των σημειώσεων να κοιτάξει κι έτσι όταν η βασίλισσα ξαναχαιρετούσε τους ίδιους εδέησε να μας πει δυο λόγια για κάνα δυο από αυτούς, ποιοί ήταν, το βαθμό τους και την ιδιότητά τους στην εκδήλωση. Για καναδύο από τους είκοσι. Που είχαν επιλεχτεί γιατί κάτι ιδιαίτερο είχε κάνει ο καθένας για να υπηρετήσει τη χώρα του, αλλά εμείς απαγορευόταν να μάθουμε τι. Και μετά που πέρναγαν οι σημαίες των χωρών της Κοινοπολιτείας κανένας δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να μας πει τις χώρες να τις συνδυάσουμε με τις σημαίες τους, κι έμεινα με την απορία για πολλές από αυτές. Της Αυστραλίας και του Καναδά τις ξέρουμε κι εμείς ρε φίλε, πες μας και για τις άλλες (αλλά με μαύρους κι απολίτιστους θα ασχολούμαστε τώρα; ). Και τελικά ακόμα έχω απορία τι ήταν οι βενετσιάνοι γονδολιέρηδες. 

Γενικά το BBC έχει τρισάθλιους σχολιαστές, ειδικά στα αθλητικά που όποιος άγγλος αθλητής βγαίνει στη σύνταξη τον προσλαμβάνει το μπιμπισί για σχολιαστή- και χτες είχε στείλει πολλούς αθλητοσχολιαστές στην εκδήλωση. Σε τι οφείλεται αυτό, ειδικά τη στιγμή που το μπιμπισί έχει εξαιρετικό εκπαιδευτικό τμήμα; (εννοώ για την εκπαίδευση των δημοσιογράφων). Μάλλον είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας του ιδρύματος. Από τη μια έχει τους δημοσιογράφους- μέλισσες εργάτριες που τους εκπαιδεύει και τους πιέζει κι από την άλλη τους μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους κηφήνες και τα χαϊδεμένα πρώην α(θ)λητόπαιδα που τους χώνει στο μυαλό ότι ρέει χρυσάφι από το στόμα τους, ό,τι και να πούνε*. Επιπλέον το Μπιμπισί έχει υποκύψει στη νοοτροπία ότι πρέπει να τα λες όλα με τρόπο που να μοιάζει με τις κουβέντες που κάνει ο κόσμος στο καφενείο. Δηλαδή να μην γίνεται ελιτίστικα ο σχολιασμός. Και φυσικά, οι πραγματικά μεγάλες φίρμες είχαν πάει διακοπές για το τετραήμερο. 

Τα'πα και ξεθύμανα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Σχετικά με τις πεσέτες: δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, αλλά οι τιμές μου φαίνονται αναμενόμενες για μαγαζί λουξ πριν δέκα χρόνια. 
Εγώ δίνω λιγότερα στην αισθητικό της γειτονιάς μου στο Λονδίνο τώρα, αλλά ίσως να θεωρείται μπανάλ για τα ελληνικά γούστα το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Έπεσε τόση βροχή προς το τέλος της παρέλασης στον Τάμεση που, όταν ο αφηγητής είπε για την Ελισάβετ «during her reign», στο μυαλό μου γράφτηκε «during her rain».

Παρακολούθησα το καλοφτιαγμένο μιαμισάωρο του BBC _The Diamond Jubilee Thames Pageant_ (μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ, σχεδόν 1 γίγα).

Θα προτιμούσα την Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ στο ρόλο της Ελισάβετ (πολλή ορθοστασία αυτός ο ρόλος) αλλά με αποζημίωσε η κοπέλα στο ρόλο της κόμισσας του Κέμπριτζ. 

Ήταν όμορφο να βλέπεις ένα λαό στις χαρές του. Και στα δικά μας.

Ας βάλω και τον πολυσυζητημένο Καναλέτο:






_The River Thames with St Paul's Cathedral on Lord Mayor's Day (1746)_​


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, οι σπατάλες του ζεύγους Α-Β έχουν γίνει λαϊκό ανάγνωσμα, το οποίο ώρες ώρες δείχνει όμως και την άγνοια των συντακτών (σε επικίνδυνο βαθμό), καθώς κινδυνεύει να γελοιοποιηθεί ένα πολύ πολύ σοβαρό θέμα. Από το σημερινό Έθνος (με τον εφευρετικό τίτλο Οι αλόγιστες σπα...τάλες της Βίκυς):


Κι ο Ευαγγελάτος το παράχ...ε. Μόλις μας ανήγγειλε ότι θα μιλήσει "για τις σπατάλες της Βίκυς Σταμάτη στα υπερπολυτελή σπα *της χρεωμένης Ισπανίας*"! Τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για λογαριασμούς του 2001.

Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η κυρία έκανε τρομακτικές σπατάλες με τα λεφτά από τις μίζες του Άκη, αλλά όχι να λέμε και μπαρούφες!


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Νίκελ, το καλοφτιαγμένο μιαμισάωρο είναι αυτό που έβριζα πιο πάνω, μείον μερικά ρεπορτάζ για τα μωρά του ιωβηλαίου και τα πράσινα άλογα (αν και κάπου εμφανίζεται το παρδαλό άλογο) :curse:
Η πιο σκληρή κριτική πάντως ήταν ένα σχόλιο αναγνώστη της Μέιλ που έλεγε κάποτε είχαμε ναυτικό, τώρα αναγκαζόμαστε να βλέπουμε παρδαλές βαρκούλες για τα πανηγύρια. Και δεν μπορώ να μη συμφωνήσω. Χώρα με ναυτική παράδοση, έπρεπε να κατεβάσουν δέκα πλοία εντυπωσιακά στολισμένα και άμα ήθελαν ντε και καλά λαϊκή συμμετοχή ας έβαζαν τους λαϊκούς μετόχους να ακολουθούν στο τέλος καταϊδρωμένοι. Aν δεν είναι οι εορτασμοί επίδειξη δύναμης και φιγούρα, τότε τι είναι; Κι όσο κι αν συμπάσχω με τις θεραπευμένες καρκινοπαθείς που συμμετείχαν με βάρκα ή με τον κάθε σύλλογο αναξιοπαθούντων, ας τους κανονίζανε να τους κάνει καμιά επίσκεψη η Κέιτ στα γραφεία του συλλόγου, να κόψει και καμιά κορδέλα, να τους φύγει ο καημός. 
Η Ελισάβετ ήταν με κάτι μούτρα κατεβασμένα ως το πάτωμα. Τι να πει κι αυτή! Κατά τη διάρκεια της βασιλείας της η αυτοκρατορία έγινε όνειρο θερινής νυκτός, πώς καταντήσανε, λοχία, να κάθεται γριά γυναίκα στο κρύο να βλέπει τις βάρκες, δίπλα στην _κόρη της αεροσυνοδού_. Ούτε πριγκιπάτο :mellow: του Μονακό...


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η κυρία έκανε τρομακτικές σπατάλες με τα λεφτά από τις μίζες του Άκη, αλλά όχι να λέμε και μπαρούφες!



Λεφτά απο μίζες: ανεμομαζώματα, διαβολοσκορπίσματα. Δεν προσθέτει τίποτα στην υπόθεση το να ξέρουμε αν τα έκανε τα λεφτά διακοπές σε σπα ή ράβδους χρυσού στην Ελβετία. Ακόμα κι αν τα έδινε σε φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα δεν θα απαλλασσόταν.

Αλλά γουστάρει το κοινό να διαβάζει τέτοια, δε γουστάρει; Όταν είχε πεθάνει ο Χριστόδουλος δεν είχε κυκλοφορήσει στις εφημερίδες μια λίστα με τα δήθεν πανακριβα ρούχα του με εξωφρενικά φουσκωμένες τιμές για πουκάμισα, παπούτσια κλπ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, το καλοφτιαγμένο μιαμισάωρο είναι αυτό που έβριζα πιο πάνω, μείον μερικά ρεπορτάζ για τα μωρά του ιωβηλαίου και τα πράσινα άλογα (αν και κάπου εμφανίζεται το παρδαλό άλογο) :curse:



Καθόλου δεν θα μ' άρεσε να δω τα θωρηκτά να βολτάρουν στον Τάμεση. Πολύ περισσότερο μου άρεσε το πανηγυράκι που το φχαριστιόταν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του και τη συμμετοχή του. Και με την Ελισάβετ να ξεροσταλιάζει μαζί τους.

Βεβαίως, δεν τραβήξαμε την ίδια ταλαιπωρία. Εγώ είχα το θέαμα να παίζει στη δεξιά οθόνη ενώ δούλευα στην αριστερή και έκανα τα απαραίτητα διαλείμματα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2012)

Με τον όρο πλοία δεν εννοώ απαραιτήτως θωρηκτά, τα οποία έτσι κι αλλιώς δε χωράνε στον Τάμεση. 
Πως θα το έλεγες το σκάφος που βρισκόταν η βασιλική οικογένεια, αγγλιστί barge; Εδώ δεν θα το έλεγα σχεδία. Το λεώ πλοίο. Ποταμόπλοιο, αν θες. 
Θα μπορούσε επομένως η πομπή να αποτελείται από αυτό κι άλλα δυο- τρία σαν αυτό, θα κράταγα τις γόνδολες γιατί πήγαιναν καλά και θα έβαζα τις σημαίες της κοινοπολιτείας σε βάρκες με μηχανή, να περνάνε σε σχηματισμό. Αν προσθέσεις και τα πλοία με τους ολυμπιονίκες κωπηλάτες, αυτό με τις καμπάνες κι αυτό με τη Φιλαρμονική του Λονδίνου να παιανίζει είσαι κομπλέ. Το πολύ να βάλεις και κανένα πλοίο με ανθοστολισμούς, κι έχεις θέαμα ποιοτικότερο από το χτεσινό ανακάτωμα. 
Αν θες ντε και καλά λαϊκή συμμετοχή, τους βάζεις να κάνουν νυχτερινή διαδρομή με φωταγωγημένες λέμβους (χωρίς τη βασίλισσα), έτσι δεν βλέπεις το χάλι τους και έχεις και δεύτερο θέαμα. 
Λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ θέλω το θέαμα να είναι θέαμα, όχι ερασιτεχνικό. Πιο καλό θέαμα έχει στο κανάλι δίπλα μου όταν έχει την ετήσια γιορτή.

Τεσπά, πάω τώρα να δω το avenue of sail στον Τάμεση, πριν το διαλύσουν, και μετά για τα πυροτεχνήματα και για φαγητό κάπου δίπλα στο παλάτι που κλείσαμε τραπέζι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Πάντως, όπως δείχνει και ο πίνακας του Καναλέτο, υπάρχει παράδοση που θέλει το συρφετό, όχι την παράταξη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18295433
Εκεί υπάρχει ένα πολύ πετυχημένο εποπτικό βοήθημα για την παρέλαση του ιωβηλαίου. Η τεχνική θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει υπόδειγμα για εκπαιδευτικές εφαρμογές. Δεν είναι βέβαια εύκολη υπόθεση: «This picture is a composite image made up of 60 individual shots, measuring in total 8,500 x 3,727 pixels (31,679,500 pixels). The field of view is 165 degrees».

Θυμίζω και το World Wonders Project της Google, που το έχουμε ήδη ανεβάσει σε κάποιο νήμα:
http://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/worldwonders/


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

Ο πίνακας του Καναλέτο δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλη αταξία. Αλλά, αφήνοντας στην άκρη τα ποτάμια, αποψε είχε φοβερά πυροτεχνήματα στο παλάτι, τα οποία είδα από πολύ κοντά. Για τη συναυλία δε λέω τίποτα. Την άκουσα, δεν την είδα, και μου φάνηκε ότι είχε πολύ μεγάλα διαλείμματα μπλα μπλα από τους κονφερανσιέ. Κι επειδή εγώ δεν ακούω μουσικό ραδιόφωνο και δεν βλέπω ρηάλιτι, δεν ήξερα τους μισούς καλλιτέχνες. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Αλεξάνδρα, ανέφερες αρχικά το σημείο που ο σχολιαστής του μπιμπισί αναρωτιόταν πως κρατιούνται οι επίσημοι κι αν ήθελαν να πάνε στην τουαλέτα, ε, τους γλωσσόφαγες τους ανθρώπους, ο Φίλιππος λέει είναι στο νοσοκομείο σήμερα για ουρολογικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, Αλεξάνδρα, ανέφερες αρχικά το σημείο που ο σχολιαστής του μπιμπισί αναρωτιόταν πως κρατιούνται οι επίσημοι κι αν ήθελαν να πανε στην τουαλέτα, ε, τους γλωσσόφαγε τους ανθρώπους, ο Φίλιππος λέει είναι στο νοσοκομείο σήμερα για ουρολογικό πρόβλημα.



The Duke of Edinburgh, Lord Protector, couldn't hold his... drink anymore and burst his bubble. 
Τα 91 κλείνει ο άνθρωπος, πόσο ν' αντέξει; He was pissed off. 
OK, OK, ψευδόφιλο είναι κι ο τίτλος δεν παίζει πια.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μια πρόγευση από τη συναυλία: Βασιλική Φρουρά και Ρόμπι Γουίλιαμς σε αγαστή συνεργασία. (Ο Φίλιππος μπορεί και να λέει «Πω πω, τι γλίτωσα!»)


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

Εξαρτάται, διότι αν και λάτρης του ωραίου (γκουχ- γκουχ), έχασε τις αοιδούς που αποκάλυψαν τις γάμπες τους σωρηδόν, απο Κάιλι Μινογκ μέχρι Γκρέης Τζόουνς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2012)

Και η άχρηστη απορία (για να μαθαίνουμε, επειδή ως γνωστόν είμαστε φόρουμ που διδάσκει ψυχαγωγώντας κ.λπ. κ.λπ.)

Ξέρει κανείς σε ποια σώματα παραπέμπουν τα δύο διαφορετικά εμβλήματα που κρέμονται από τις σάλπιγγες;


----------



## dolphink (Jun 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρει κανείς σε ποια σώματα παραπέμπουν τα δύο διαφορετικά εμβλήματα που κρέμονται από τις σάλπιγγες;



Ίσως σε βοηθήσει αυτή η ιστοσελίδα: http://www.flagsandcrests.net/bac.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2012)

Ευχ, dolphink!

Το ένα (με τον κόκκινο σταυρό) ανήκει λοιπόν (λογικά) στους Coldstream Guards, μια από τις μονάδες της βασιλικής φρουράς.

Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται.


----------



## dolphink (Jun 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται.


Το άλλο έμβλημα μου θυμίζει τους Grenadier Guards. Αυτή είναι και η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα τους: http://www.grenade.org.uk/

Επίσης, βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπι αρκετές κοινές παρελάσεις των δύο σωμάτων: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4387p9oHqs


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Μπερδεύτηκα σε χίλια δυο μέρη, αλλά χρήσιμη διεύθυνση είναι κι αυτή:
http://www.army.mod.uk/infantry/regiments/default.aspx


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2012)

Λογικό φαίνεται, ιδίως αν διαβάσει κανείς την ιστορία του σώματος, που είναι και ιεραρχικά πρώτο στη φρουρά της βασίλισσας. Εξαιρετικό ψάξιμο, dolphink!

Edit: Και Nickel, φυσικά!


----------



## dolphink (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπερδεύτηκα σε χίλια δυο μέρη


 Από εδώ, *http://grengds.com/static.php?content_id=7&&start=190*, καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό το σώμα χρησιμοποιεί και τα δύο εμβλήματα.


----------



## dolphink (Jun 5, 2012)

:)Ουπς! μόλις είδα την απάντησή σου δόκτορα. Εγώ ευχαριστώ για την ψυχαγωγική εκπαίδευση (ή την εκπαιδευτική ψυχαγωγία):)


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Γρεναδιέροι, φρουροί του Κόλντστριμ (ψυχρούλα), Βουφάγοι (Μπιφιτεράτοι του Βούκιγχαμ) της φρουράς των μικροκτηματιών (Yes-men Yeomen) και άλλα πλουμιστά πλάσματα στο νήμα: *Οι φρουροί του Μπάκινχαμ (και του Πύργου του Λονδίνου)*.

Guards! Guards! from BBC Radio, great for listening and laughing skills, over there.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Και για μια πλήρη γεύση της συναυλίας, προτείνω αυτό (3 γίγα).


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Eγώ από την άλλη προτείνω να ξεχάσουμε τη συναυλία και να δούμε λίγο τα αεροπλάνα που πέρασαν πανω από το κεφάλι μας (κυριολεκτικά, ήμουνα στο άσπρο κτίριο που φαίνεται ένα τετράγωνο πριν το παλάτι όπως έρχονται τα αεροπλάνα). Είχα μαζί μου τον δεκατριάχρονο γιό φίλων που ήθελε να πάμε μέσα να το δούμε στη γιγαντοοθόνη, γιατί λέει έβρεχε- έτσι είναι η νεολαία σήμερα; Τόσο μημουάπτου; Βεβαίως μας θέρισε το κρύο αλλά ήταν ωραίο θέαμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Μια προσωπική κατάθεση του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη για τη μητέρα του, που με συγκίνησε πολύ. Σε ευχαριστώ, γιατρέ μου, που μου το έστειλες.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=15857


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2012)

Έκθεση φωτογραφίας του Ερνέστο Βαλβέρδε


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Μετακίνησα τα μηνύματα για την επίθεση του χρυσαυγίτη εναντίον της κ. Δούρου και της κ. Κανέλλη σε ξεχωριστό νήμα του πολιτικού φόρουμ, με τίτλο «Δώσε θάρρος στον τραμπούκο».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11475


----------



## Irini (Jun 8, 2012)

Λοιπόν, μόνο σύνδεσμο θα βάλω γιατί εδώ και δύο μέρες (καταραμένα Colbert report και Daily show ) μου 'χει καρφωθεί η εικόνα στο κεφάλι και τέτοιο κακό δεν θέλω να σας κάνω χωρίς προειδοποίηση (και γι' αυτό η εξήγηση θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο περιγραφική) .
Λοιπόν, όπως περιγράφει ο σύνδεσμος, ένας ολλανδός καλλιτέχνης, όταν πέθανε η γάτα του (νομίζω την πάτησε φορτηγό) κι επειδή λέει πολύ την αγαπούσε, συνεργάστηκε με έναν βαλσαμωτή και αφού την ταρίχευσε σε στυλ will e 

πρόσθεσε μερικούς μίνι έλικες και την έκανε τηλεχειριζόμενο ελικόπτερο.
Το πρώτο (από τα πολλά αποτελέσματα για την chopper cat εδώ


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Με το καλό και στο... λυκόπτερο!
http://greywolf.critter.net/images/...10-09-05-wnm-creature-beast-wolgle-flight.gif


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2012)

Irini said:


> Λοιπόν, μόνο σύνδεσμο θα βάλω γιατί εδώ και δύο μέρες (καταραμένα Colbert report και Daily show ) μου 'χει καρφωθεί η εικόνα στο κεφάλι και τέτοιο κακό δεν θέλω να σας κάνω χωρίς προειδοποίηση (και γι' αυτό η εξήγηση θα είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο περιγραφική) .
> Λοιπόν, όπως περιγράφει ο σύνδεσμος, ένας ολλανδός καλλιτέχνης, όταν πέθανε η γάτα του (νομίζω την πάτησε φορτηγό) κι επειδή λέει πολύ την αγαπούσε, συνεργάστηκε με έναν βαλσαμωτή και αφού την ταρίχευσε σε στυλ will e
> View attachment 2648
> πρόσθεσε μερικούς μίνι έλικες και την έκανε τηλεχειριζόμενο ελικόπτερο.
> Το πρώτο (από τα πολλά αποτελέσματα για την chopper cat εδώ










*Από το σοβαρότατα αστείο Τίποτα Στα Σοβαρά*

Την ιδέα του "καλλιτέχνη" επιτρέψτε μου να μην τη σχολιάσω, καθότι και τρελά γατόφιλη...


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

Μακάβριο, αλλά με έκανε να γελάσω. Προφανώς δεν είμαι ζωόφιλη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

Για σταθείτε βρε παιδιά. Ο άνθρωπος τον αγαπούσε το γάτο του.

Αλλάζω θέμα: πολλή ανορθογραφία πέφτει στις πολιτικές διαφημίσεις της τηλεόρασης: "εκβιαστικά διλλήματα" οι Οικ-Πρ, η δε του Ριζοσπάστη γράφει: "Αγόρασε τον, Διάβασε τον, Διάδωσε τον", έτσι, χωρίς δεύτερο τόνο.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2012)

@ Irini: Εντελώς διεστραμμένο το βρίσκω, αλλά αυτός δεν είχε σκοπό -προφανή τουλάχιστον- το κέρδος, σε αντίθεση με τους άλλους, που χρησιμοποίησαν ταριχευμένα πτώματα ζώων για να "στολίσουν" συλλεκτικά μπουκάλια μπύρας!


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

Από τις δηλώσεις του προκύπτει, επιμένω, ότι το έκανε από αγάπη. Αντί ο γάτος του να σαπίζει κάτω απ' το χώμα, τον ταρίχευσε, του έδωσε φτερά, και στο εξής, και μέχρι πτώσεως ή καταρρίψεως, ο γάτος του θα απολαμβάνει το υπέροχο αίσθημα της πτήσης, μετέχοντας στο μερίδιο αθανασίας που του χάρισε η αρχαία τέχνη της ταρίχευσης σε συνδυασμό με τη σύγχρονη τεχνολογία της πτήσης. Ο κύριός του θα χαίρεται να τον βλέπει να πετά εκεί ψηλά, με τις ματάρες του ανοιχτές καθώς θα βλέπει τα πουλιά που, ζωντανός, λιμπιζόταν. Γιατί τα βγάζουμε όλα διεστραμμένα; Μήπως τελικά πιστεύουμε στην αθανασία της ψυχής; Εγώ όχι. Ή μήπως υπάρχει εδώ καμιά σκύλευση της μνήμης του νεκρού ζώου; Επίσης όχι, methinks.

Στο θέμα της μπίρας: όσο είναι ζώα σκοτωμένα κατά τύχη δεν έχω προσωπικά καμιάν αντίρρηση· η ταρίχευση είναι παλιά υπόθεση, δεν ανακαλύφθηκε τώρα, το δε να έχει ένα ταριχευμένο ζώο μια τιμή γύρω στις 500 λίρες μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικό, και πάντως όχι ηθικά μεμπτό. Εκείνο που με προβληματίζει, είναι η θανάτωση ζώων που θα δηλωθούν δήθεν ως θύματα ατυχήματος, ώστε να πουληθούν στη ζυθοποιία. Ελπίζω οι Βρετανοί, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος φημίζονται για τη φιλοζωική τους νομοθεσία (δε μιλάμε βέβαια για τις τρελές αγελάδες...), να το προσέξουν αυτό.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 9, 2012)

Έλα βρε Κώστα... Σεβασμός στο νεκρό σώμα είναι, όχι στην αθάνατη ψυχή. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα ταριχεύαμε τους πεθαμένους μας για να τους κάνουμε, ξερωγώ, καλόγερους (για ρούχα) ή κούκλες για βιτρίνα! Οικολογία, οικονομία, ανακύκλωση, επαναχρησιμοποίηση! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αλλάζω θέμα: πολλή ανορθογραφία πέφτει στις πολιτικές διαφημίσεις της τηλεόρασης: "εκβιαστικά διλλήματα" οι Οικ-Πρ, η δε του Ριζοσπάστη γράφει: "Αγόρασε τον, Διάβασε τον, Διάδωσε τον", έτσι, χωρίς δεύτερο τόνο.



Στα *διλλήματα (συνηθισμένο λάθος) διατηρείται η ανάμνηση του διπλού, απλώς το αμπεμπαμπλόμ κατέληξε σε λάθος σύμφωνο. Από την άλλη, ο δεύτερος τόνος πάει, χάθηκε, εξαφανίστηκε σε κάποια ανακύκλωση. Ευτυχώς προλάβαμε και τον ταριχεύσαμε σε παλιότερα γραπτά να τον έχουμε να τον θυμόμαστε.
:)

Χωρίς πλάκες, ο ανεβασμένος τόνος που δεν ανεβαίνει πια, μόνο χάνεται, κάνει κάπου αλλού παρέα στον χαμένο τόνο των ερωτηματικών _πού_ και _πώς_, ανήκει στα πέντε πιο συχνά και πιο εκνευριστικά λάθη (στη δική μου κατάταξη).


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2012)

Έλσα, μιλάμε για ζώα. Τα οποία ζώα τρώμε, φοράμε, στρώνουμε για χαλί κλπ. Κακογουστιά μεγάλη, και διαφημιστικό κόλπο, αλλά αν τα μπουκαλια μπύρας ήταν απλώς ντυμένα με γούνα, χωρίς να βλέπεις ποδαράκια, κεφάλι κλπ θα σου έκανε την ίδια εντύπωση; Ή αν ήταν ντυμένα με δέρμα, που δεν είναι και τόσο ασυνήθιστο;


----------



## Costas (Jun 9, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Έλα βρε Κώστα... Σεβασμός στο νεκρό σώμα είναι, όχι στην αθάνατη ψυχή. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα ταριχεύαμε τους πεθαμένους μας για να τους κάνουμε, ξερωγώ, καλόγερους (για ρούχα) ή κούκλες για βιτρίνα! Οικολογία, οικονομία, ανακύκλωση, επαναχρησιμοποίηση! :twit:


Κι όμως, ο Andrew Krasnow έφτιαξε αντικείμενα από δέρμα νεκρών ανθρώπων οι οποίοι είχαν ρητά συναινέσει σ' αυτό. Ποιο είν' το πρόβλημα; Από πού κι ως πού ο σεβασμός στο νεκρό σώμα σημαίνει να το αφήσουμε να σαπίσει ή έστω να το κάψουμε και όχι να το ανακυκλώσουμε (πάντα εφόσον γίνεται με τη συναίνεση του νεκρού πια "ιδιοκτήτη"), τουλάχιστον για όσους πιστεύουν, όπως ξέρω εσύ, πως η πραγματική αθανασία είναι η αέναη κυκλοφορία της ύλης; Και σε τι διαφέρει η δωρεά οργάνων; Ή μήπως στο Θιβέτ δεν τους κάνουνε κιμά για να φάνε τα όρνια (sky burial); Τέλος, αν μην ξεχνάμε πως έως πριν από 6 αιώνες η νεκροτομή θεωρούνταν παραβίαση της ιερότητας του ανθρώπινου σώματος, έλλειψη σεβασμού προς αυτό.

Το άλλο σκέλος είναι όχι ο ίδιος ο νεκρός, που έτσι κι αλλιώς δε νιώθει τίποτα, αλλά το τι σημαίνει το σώμα του νεκρού για τους ζωντανούς που άφησε πίσω του. Αν λοιπόν η πρωτοβουλία π.χ. της ελικοπτεροποίησης προέρχεται από τον κύριο του ζώου, που το φρόντιζε σ' όλη του τη ζωή, ή γίνεται με τη συγκατάθεσή του, είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορεί εμείς να σεβόμαστε το νεκρό σώμα της γάτας περισσότερο από τον κατά τεκμήριο καλόν αφέντη της. Στη δε περίπτωση της μπίρας, δεν υπάρχει καν αφέντης, ή είναι άγνωστος.



nickel said:


> Στα *διλλήματα (συνηθισμένο λάθος) διατηρείται η ανάμνηση του διπλού, απλώς το αμπεμπαμπλόμ κατέληξε σε λάθος σύμφωνο. Από την άλλη, ο δεύτερος τόνος πάει, χάθηκε, εξαφανίστηκε σε κάποια ανακύκλωση. Ευτυχώς προλάβαμε και τον ταριχεύσαμε σε παλιότερα γραπτά να τον έχουμε να τον θυμόμαστε.
> :)
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκες, ο ανεβασμένος τόνος που δεν ανεβαίνει πια, μόνο χάνεται, κάνει κάπου αλλού παρέα στον χαμένο τόνο των ερωτηματικών _πού_ και _πώς_, ανήκει στα πέντε πιο συχνά και πιο εκνευριστικά λάθη (στη δική μου κατάταξη).


Το εντυπωσιακό για μένα είναι ότι γίνεται σε επίσημη διαφήμιση πολιτικών κομμάτων για την τηλεόραση, που υποτίθεται ότι έχει περάσει από επιμέλεια, και με το αζημίωτο. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι, δυστυχώς, όση αμοιβή κι αν δώσεις, αν οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν όλοι ποιότητα, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μάπα. Αντίστροφα, οι καλοί επαγγελματίες, και αισχρά να πληρώνονται, θα παραδώσουν ένα έργο που θα κρατάει ένα μίνιμουμ. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς), έτσι είναι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2012)

Παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι σε όλες τις κουλτούρες και τους πολιτισμούς όλων των εποχών ο θάνατος αποτελεί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο ταμπού, πόσο "εντάξει μωρέ, δε βαριέσαι... " *ένδειξη αγάπης* είναι το να βλέπεις ένα άψυχο σώμα (με το οποίο μάλιστα κάποτε σε έδενε κάτι) _και να γελάς;_ Anything goes, φαντάζομαι. Ακόμα και η γελοιοποίηση ενός πτώματος (έστω και γάτου). Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την επόμενη φαεινή ιδέα που βγάζει τη γλώσσα στις συμβάσεις. Τι να είναι άραγε; Η γιαγιά κάποιου με καρούλια, ίνα εκπληρωθεί το ρηθέν: "αν η γιαγιά μου είχε καρούλια θα ήταν μομπιλέτα";


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2012)

Costas said:


> Γι' αυτό λέω ότι, δυστυχώς, όση αμοιβή κι αν δώσεις, αν οι εργαζόμενοι δεν έχουν όλοι ποιότητα, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μάπα. Αντίστροφα, οι καλοί επαγγελματίες, και αισχρά να πληρώνονται, θα παραδώσουν ένα έργο που θα κρατάει ένα μίνιμουμ. Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς), έτσι είναι.


Ακριβώς έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Παραβλέποντας το γεγονός ότι σε όλες τις κουλτούρες και τους πολιτισμούς όλων των εποχών ο θάνατος αποτελεί με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο ταμπού, πόσο "εντάξει μωρέ, δε βαριέσαι... " *ένδειξη αγάπης* είναι το να βλέπεις ένα άψυχο σώμα (με το οποίο μάλιστα κάποτε σε έδενε κάτι) _και να γελάς;_ Anything goes, φαντάζομαι. Ακόμα και η γελοιοποίηση ενός πτώματος (έστω και γάτου). Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την επόμενη φαεινή ιδέα που βγάζει τη γλώσσα στις συμβάσεις. Τι να είναι άραγε; Η γιαγιά κάποιου με καρούλια, ίνα εκπληρωθεί το ρηθέν: "αν η γιαγιά μου είχε καρούλια θα ήταν μομπιλέτα";


Τι να σου πω. Δεν είναι ότι μ' άρεσε η ιδέα του, κάθε άλλο. Μου φάνηκε πανάθλια. Ωστόσο, αφού διάβασα τις δηλώσεις του, προσπάθησα να σκεφτώ μέσα από τον ίδιον. Αυτό που εμένα μου φαίνεται πανάθλιο αυτουνού του φάνηκε, απ' όσο κατάλαβα, φόρος τιμής στο γάτο του. Περαιτέρω, προσπάθησα να εφαρμόσω με συνέπεια τις ιδέες του φιλελευθερισμού (ο κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να διαθέσει το σώμα του όπως θέλει και τα νεκρά ζώα που του ανήκαν εν ζωή όπως θέλει, εφόσον δεν θίγει _έννομα_ συμφέροντα κάποιου άλλου [όχι απλώς το γούστο του ή την ιδέα του περί ιερού]) και του υλισμού (το νεκρό σώμα δεν είναι _αφ' εαυτού_ ιερό: είναι ιερό μόνο για τους ζωντανούς, στους οποίους πέφτει η ευθύνη του). Καταλαβαίνω την αποστροφή, αλλά τότε θα πρέπει να καταλάβω π.χ. την αποστροφή των Χριστιανών για το Corpus Christi κλπ. κλπ. Ο καθείς και τα ιερά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Έκλεψαν το φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο (από ΣΚΑΙ.gr)

Απίστευτη ληστεία σημειώθηκε στο χωριό Στρυμονοχώρι των Σερρών. Άγνωστοι έκλεψαν τα φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ από ένα ολόκληρο φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο. 

Έλειπαν τα 176 από τα 220 φωτοβολταϊκά που είχε τοποθετήσει στο πάρκο. Ο ατσαλένιος φράχτης είχε παραβιαστεί από πολλές πλευρές και στη θέση των φωτοβολταϊκών έμειναν μόνο οι τσιμεντένιες υποστηρικτικές βάσεις. 

Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες οι δράστες κατάφεραν να μπουν αργά τη νύχτα στην εγκατάσταση με φορτηγό και αφού ξεβίδωσαν τα φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ με ειδικά κλειδιά, έφυγαν χωρίς να γίνουν αντιληπτοί, καθώς το φωτοβολταϊκό πάρκο δεν ήταν σε κατοικημένη περιοχή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα τον τίτλο της είδησης, το μυαλό μου για κάποιο λόγο πήγε σε _αιολικό _πάρκο, αντί για φωτοβολταϊκό -- και για λίγη ώρα αναρωτιόμουν πώς είναι δυνατόν να κλέψεις ανεμογεννήτριες :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> [...]πώς είναι δυνατόν να κλέψεις ανεμογεννήτριες :)


Σιγά σιγά και με προσοχή...


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

Προστίθεται στις απίθανες ληστείες. Όπως:
Πέτρες από λιθόστρωτο
Σιδηροδρομικές ράγες
Γκαζόν 
κλπ κλπ

Προσεχώς, ο μάστορας της γειτονιάς σας θα έχει ποιοτικά φωτοβολταϊκά σε τιμή ευκαιρίας. 

ΥΓ Εγώ στην αρχή σκέφτηκα "το κλέψανε το πάρκο και πού το πήγαν;"


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2012)

Σιγά το απίθανο. Εδώ κλέβουν σωλήνες από εγκαταστάσεις φυσικού αερίου, καλώδια της ΔΕΗ, και τέτοια, στις σιδηροδρομικές ράγες θα κολλήσουν;

Πού να πτωχεύσουμε κιόλας. Υποδομή για υποδομή δε θα μείνει. Φτου, φτου!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2012)

Όχι μόνο καλώδια της ΔΕΗ αλλά —πολύ συχνότερα— καλώδια του ΟΤΕ και καλώδια του δικτύου επικοινωνίας του ΟΣΕ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 13, 2012)

Και στη Γαλλία πάντως κλέβουνε χαλκό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2012)

Εκτός νόμου η σερβική ακροδεξιά εθνικιστική οργάνωση «Ομπραζ».
Άντε, και στα δικά μας.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 15, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εκτός νόμου η σερβική ακροδεξιά εθνικιστική οργάνωση «Ομπραζ».
> Άντε, και στα δικά μας.



Αμήν. Μπορώ να σκεφτώ τουλάχιστον 2 ή και 3 πολιτικά κόμματα που με τα ίδια κριτήρια θα έπρεπε να κηρυχθούν παράνομα εδώ πέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Πάρτε τον Πετρουλάκη για προβληματισμό και μπορείτε να πάτε στο πολιτικό αν θέλετε να το συζητήσετε. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε εμένα συνοφρυωμένο...

:inno:


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Σε συνέχεια εκείνου, αφού κάποιος/α εγγραφεί στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, παίρνει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
_Οι εγγραφές Ασφαλισμένων και Συνταξιούχων ενεργοποιούνται με την *φυσική παρουσία* των χρηστών στο ταμείο και την επίδειξη της αστυνομικής τους ταυτότητας καθώς και το όνομα χρήστη (UserName) που εισήγαγαν στην φόρμα εγγραφής._

Μάλιστα... 
(πρέπει να πω, ότι πριν δύο χρόνια, είχαμε ξαναγραφτεί στις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες, αλλά ποτέ δεν τις είδαμε. Και σιγά τα απόρρητα: βεβαίωση ότι έχουμε πληρώσει τις εισφορές και τέτοια.)


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2012)

Μάνιασε ο Βενιζέλος, και στη (γελοία και συνάμα αποκρουστική) μάνητά του απάνω τού ξέφυγε ένα "διακόσι*ου*ς ογδόντα χιλιάδες ψήφους". Is quoque, vir eloquentissimus! Είναι λοιπόν καιρός οι περιγραφικές γραμματικές μας να περιλάβουν τον κλιτικό τύπο η _ψήφος-την ψήφο_, πληθ. _οι ψήφοι-τους ψήφους_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Οι περιγραφικές γραμματικές έχουν ήδη συμπεριλάβει το αρσενικό, ενικό και πληθυντικό:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ψήφος&sin=all


(Για την ακρίβεια, λέει: «Με διακόσιους πενήντα οκτώ ψήφους». (4:40))


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2012)

Α, ωραία! Χαίρομαι. Και ο Holton (Holton/Mackridge/Φιλιππάκη-Warburton) λέει (σ. 61) ειδικά για το _ψήφος_: "(αλλά συχνά αρσενικό στον πληθυντικό)".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

*Ban On Martha Payne's NeverSeconds School Meals Blog Lifted By Argyll And Bute Council*

A council has lifted its ban on a nine-year-old pupil from taking pictures of her school meals after a national outcry over the move.

Argyll and Bute announced that they would be withdrawing their ban on Martha Payne taking pictures for her NeverSeconds blog during an interview with the BBC.

The nine-year-old had been prevented from taking pictures, essentially stopping her from blogging after a headline in Scottish paper the Daily Record which featured a photo of Martha alongside chef Nick Nairn under the headline "Time to fire the dinner ladies..."

Συνέχεια εδώ

Δεν είναι μόνο εδώ, σ' εμάς, που πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει να ζεις στην εποχή του Διαδικτύου.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2012)

Γαμάτο άρθρο και γλυκύτατη φατσούλα, η μικρή! Έπρεπε να υπήρχε διαδίκτυο κι όταν πήγα στρατό, να ποστάραμε τους "γκοτζίλες" και τον "πούστη με κινέζο"...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Έχω σκάσει στα γέλια με την πληροφορία ότι σήμερα, που έχει γενέθλια ο ΓΑΠ (Χρόνια πολλά, Γιώργο), εορτάζεται και η μνήμη του αγίου Μνημονίου, επισκόπου Αμαθούντος Κύπρου.

Άμα είναι το κισμέτι σου, που λέει κι ο Σαραντάκος...


ΥΓ. Αν είχα γελάσει και πέρυσι, το έχω ξεχάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Το (ελληνικό) doodle του γκούγκλη είναι αφιερωμένο στις βουλευτικές εκλογές:


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2012)

In other news στα των εκλογών, η Google μας τιμά σήμερα με νέο doodle: 



Mod: μεταφέρθηκε από εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2012)

Αυτον με την μαγκούρα τον είδα σήμερα το πρωί :)

Σκηνικό στο εκλογικό τμήμα: μπαίνω στο δεξί παραβάν. Στο αριστερό, γριά κι απ' έξω ο άντρας της. -Αντε, βρε Μαρία, τι κάνεις τόση ώρα; -Προσπαθώ να αποφασίσω τι θα ψηφίσω!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2012)

Στο γιουτιούμπ δεν μπήκε κανείς σας;


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σκηνικό στο εκλογικό τμήμα: μπαίνω στο δεξί παραβάν. Στο αριστερό, γριά κι απ' έξω ο άντρας της. -Αντε, βρε Μαρία, τι κάνεις τόση ώρα; -Προσπαθώ να αποφασίσω τι θα ψηφίσω!



Δίκιο δεν έχει η γυναίκα; Κι εγώ στις προηγούμενες εκλογές που ήμουνα Ελλάδα και ψήφισα πήγα στο παραβάν και κοίταξα ένα- ένα τα ψηφοδέλτια, χωρίζοντάς τα σε ομάδες- μία τα ποτέ των ποτών- στα σκουπίδια, μία τα κόμματα- νούμερα που θέλω να κρατήσω το ψηφοδέλτιο να το κοιτάζω στο σπίτι και να γελάω, μία τα ίσως ναι κλπ κλπ. Δεν είναι ένα και δύο τα υποψήφια κόμματα, μπερδεύεσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/politics/202866.html



> Εκλογές χωρίς παράξενα δεν υπάρχουν! Διαβάστε μερικά από αυτά:
> Το κόμμα με τον μεγαλύτερο τίτλο έλαβε τον μικρότερο αριθμό ψήφων που έγινε ποτέ: Την εξής μία και μοναδική ψήφο, προφανώς του αρχηγού του κόμματος. Το κόμμα λοιπόν "Ανεξάρτητη Ανανεωτική Αριστερά, Ανανεωτική Δεξιά, Ανανεωτικό ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανανεωτική Νέα Δημοκρατία, Όχι στον Πόλεμο, Κόμμα Επιχείρηση Χαρίζω Οικόπεδα, Χαρίζω Χρέη, Σώζω Ζωές, Παναγροτικό Εργατικό Κίνημα Ελλάδος Π.Α.Ε.Κ.Ε» με επικεφαλής τον μεμονωμένο υποψήφιο Μιλτιάδη Τζαλαζίδη έλαβε 1 ψήφο.
> Αντίθετα οι Παναθηναϊκοί - και αναφερόμαστε στους οπαδούς του Παναθηναϊκού - έλαβαν την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή άνοδο κόμματος: Συγκεκριμένα το «Παναθηναϊκό Κίνημα» έλαβε 12.439 ψήφους (0,20%) από μόλις 31 τον Μάιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2012)

Στις εκλογές τής 6ης Μαΐου 2012 από μία (1) ψήφο πήραν ΔΥΟ (2) κόμματα: «Δημ. Βεργής Έλληνες Οικολόγοι» και «Περιφ. Αστική Ανάπτυξη (Π.Α.Α.)» (http://ekloges-prev.singularlogic.eu/v2012a/public/index.html). Αλλά και πάλι, η μία (1) ψήφος ΔΕΝ είναι το ελάχιστο δυνατό εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα — καθότι υπάρχει και η μηδέν (0) ψήφος, αποτέλεσμα που έλαβε κατά τις βουλευτικές εκλογές τού 2007 το «Ν. Κόμμα Σωτηρίας Χριστ. Δημοκρατία» (http://ekloges-prev.singularlogic.eu/v2007/pages/index.html).
Το Παναθηναϊκό Κίνημα είχε αύξηση 40.025,81% (από 31 ψήφους στις 12.439, http://ekloges.ypes.gr/v2012b/public/index.html), την οποία δεν θυμάμαι να την έχει ξαναπιάσει άλλο κόμμα — αλλ' ωστόσο δεν πρέπει να ξεχνούμε ότι έχουν υπάρξει πρωτοεμφανιζόμενα κόμματα που πήραν με την πρώτη περισσότερες ψήφους από δώδεκα χιλιάδες (ακόμη κι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι λ.χ. Ανεξ.Ελλ. & Δημ.Αρ. δεν πρόκυψαν εν κενώ, και πάλι έχουμε π.χ. τη «δημιουργία, ξανά!» που έλαβε 135.965 ψήφους στην πρώτη της εμφάνιση, την 6η Μαΐου 2012).
Ακούω για τον υποτιθέμενο καταποντισμό τού «Ανεξάρτητη Ανανεωτική Αριστερά, Ανανεωτική Δεξιά, Ανανεωτικό ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανανεωτική Νέα Δημοκρατία, Όχι στον Πόλεμο, Κόμμα Επιχείρηση Χαρίζω Οικόπεδα, Χαρίζω Χρέη, Σώζω Ζωές, Παναγροτικό Εργατικό Κίνημα Ελλάδος Π.Α.Ε.Κ.Ε» (από τους 299 ψήφους σε 1, δηλ. πτώση 99,66555%), αλλά στην εκλογική αναμέτρηση της 6ης Μαΐου 2012 η πτώση τού «Δημ. Βεργής Έλληνες Οικολόγοι» ανήλθε σε 99,99499825% (από 19.993 ψήφους σε 1). Σημειωτέον, στις εκλογές τού 2009 ο Βεργής είχε λάβει κατά τι περισσότερες ψήφους από τη Χρυσή Αυγή (19.993 εκείνος, 19.624 εκείνοι), αλλά στην πρώτη αναμέτρηση του 2012 αυτός είχε μόνο τη δική του ενώ η ΧΑ πήρε 441.018...


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2012)

Εφιαλτικό μου φαίνεται εκείνο το e που καγχάζει μπροστά στις κάλπες, στο doodle του google...


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 18, 2012)

Ευκαιρίες εργασίας στο εξωτερικό. Η Αυστραλία και ο Καναδάς είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ξενέρα για τους ζην επικινδύνως τύπους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2012)

Καλοκαιρινό Bazaar με βιβλία από Βήμα και Νέα στον Κήπο του Μεγάρου Μουσικής, 22-24/6 (και υπέρ αστέγων του Δ. Αθηναίων).

Για παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις κλπ στο πόστερ, εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2012)

More than 30 horses have tested positive for dermorphin, a performance-enhancing drug drawn from frogs. (NYT) Τουλάχιστον τους ανθρώπους αθλητές τους ρωτάνε...


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2012)

Παραπεμπω στο τελευταίο γράμμα αναγνώστριας εδώ
_I've been married to my husband for 10 years, and for most of that time we’ve lived in his home country of Greece. There has been a recent fad going on here. A record number of the men are getting “manhood” extension surgery. My husband wants this surgery. I don't think it's necessary, or safe. I've tried talking him out of it, but he’s insisting on getting this done. I've read articles that when the economy is bad, women turn to brighter lipstick colors or higher heeled shoes. Is this the same thing for men? Can you help me help him?_

Αλεξάνδρα, γιατί μας διαφήμισες τόσο την Προύντενς και με κόλλησες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> A record number of the men are getting “manhood” extension surgery.


Να βρει το ΣΔΟΕ τα ονόματα από τα ιατρικά αρχεία και να τους ρίξει κανέναν πρόσθετο φόρο. Έστω φόρο βλακείας...


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

...
*Συνέβη κι αυτό: Η εφορία έστειλε ειδοποιητήριο στον Νικόλα Άσιμο* :woot: :lol:

Βρε μπαγάσα, μαζί τα φάγατε με τον άλλο αρνητή, τον Πέτρο. :inno:











Έχει αλλάξει διεύθυνση: Αιωνίων Μονών 00. Κάντε μια παράκληση. 
«Αφήνω πίσω μου τις αγορές και τα παζάρια...»

http://www.newsbomb.gr/chrhma/story...-esteile-eidopoiitirio-ston-nikola-asimo-pics


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2012)

Μια ξεματιάστρα, βρε παιδιά...

Σαμαράς: εκτάκτως στο Αττικό με αποκόλληση αμφιβληστροειδούς (Η επέμβαση θα πραγματοποιηθεί αύριο Σάββατο - Επέστρεψε στο Μαξίμου)

Λιποθυμικό επεισόδιο υπέστη ο Β. Ράπανος (και διακομίστηκε σε νοσοκομείο, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ορκιστεί)...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2012)

Σαν σήμερα γεννήθηκε ο Άλαν Τούρινγκ και ο Γούγλης έχει ένα χαριτωμένο-πώς-το-λένε:)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2012)

Γεια σου, βρε δημαρχάρα!


----------



## crystal (Jun 24, 2012)

Μπαρμπα-Γιάννης και ξερό ψωμί!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ο τελευταίος του είδους του: Last Pinta giant tortoise Lonesome George dies [...] Scientists estimate he was about 100 years old. [...] (BBC)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Πόλεμος Μπουτάρη - Ανθιμου με φόντο το πρώτο Gay Pride. Αποσύνδεση της εκκλησίας από το δημόσιο μισθολόγιο, ΤΩ-ΡΑ!


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πόλεμος Μπουτάρη - Ανθιμου με φόντο το πρώτο Gay Pride. Αποσύνδεση της εκκλησίας από το δημόσιο μισθολόγιο, ΤΩ-ΡΑ!



Βέβαια δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο, αλλά δε βαριέσαι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Στη φυλακή ένας πρώην πρύτανης και δύο αντιπρυτάνεις του Παντείου, διάβασα σήμερα. Τη θυμάται κανείς αυτήν την υπόθεση;


----------



## crystal (Jun 25, 2012)

Εγώ δεν τη θυμάμαι... Παλ, υπάρχουν πουθενά στο ίντερνετ περισσότερα στοιχεία;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

Το έψαξα, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα βγάζουν αυτήν την είδηση - μάλλον επειδή είναι φρέσκια. Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι ένας από τους καταδικασθέντες είχε αγοράσει λέει Φεράρι, Πόρσε, κάτι τέτοιο. Κατά τα άλλα, κάτι σαλεύει στη μνήμη, αλλά φευ! δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ με τίποτα.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 25, 2012)

Εγώ για κάτι μάρμαρα Πεντέλης θυμάμαι που είχαν χρεωθεί στο Πάντειο, αλλά δεν παραλήφθηκαν ποτέ απ' αυτό, κάπως έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Με είχε συνταράξει εκείνη η τραγική διάσταση της ιστορίας:
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4605380


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Πρέπει να ψάξεις με το πρόσωπο κλειδί: Αιμίλιος Μεταξόπουλος...


----------



## crystal (Jun 25, 2012)

Will do! Thanks all!


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2012)

Είχε αρκετή δημοσιότητα το θέμα τότε. Κυρίως γιατί κάποιοι μπήκαν φυλακή. Προφανώς κάποιοι άλλοι δεν πρόσεχαν τις ειδήσεις


----------



## crystal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ήταν φοιτητές το 2005 αυτοί οι κάποιοι άλλοι, κι η τελευταία τους έγνοια ήταν να δουν ειδήσεις.  Διάβαζα, ένα πράμα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2012)

crystal said:


> Διάβαζα, ένα πράμα...


Κι εγώ, κάτι μεσημέρια στο Φαληράκι, διάβαζα τα παγάκια-ήταν πολύ διαβαστερά. Και το ούζο, άμα ήταν καλοστραγγισμένο...


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

- Αμ οι μπίρες; Και τα ψαράκια να δεις τι διαβαστερά που είναι, άμα είναι φρέσκα..
- Τι θεθ να πειθ; Πωθ ο μπαμπάθ μου πουλάει βρώμια πθάρια!
- Δεν αφήνω κανέναν να διαβάσει το σκυλί μου, νταξ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Χαχαχα, δεν έχουν έρθει σε γάμους κατά εδώ μεριά. Όπου τα πεντοχίλιαρα, το πάλαι ποτέ, καρφιτσώνονταν στο νυφικό. (Μιλάω για πεντοχίλιαρα, επειδή από τότε έχω να πάω σε γάμο στην επαρχία -- ήταν στη Λαμία πριν από καμιά 20αριά χρόνια.)
*
Dear Brides: Please, Please Don't Have THIS at Your Wedding! (Seriously, It's the Tackiest Thing I've Seen ... Maybe Ever!) *


----------



## StellaP (Jun 27, 2012)

Εσείς στην Αθήνα είστε αποκομμένοι από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα.
Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το έθιμο με 20ευρα, 50ευρα και 100ευρα.
Η γυάλα όμως είναι πιο... βολική γιατί τα κέρματα, για όποιον δεν έχει πολλά, δεν καρφιτσώνονται...


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Εσείς στην Αθήνα είστε αποκομμένοι από την ελληνική πραγματικότητα.
> Εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το έθιμο με 20ευρα, 50ευρα και 100ευρα.
> [...]



Έτσι, Στέλλα! :up: Τουλάχιστον για τη Θεσσαλία που το έχω δει.
Ιδίως στον κάμπο, η γκλαμουριά γκλαμουριά - τι πισίνες, τι σκάλες να κατεβαίνει η νύφη κι ο γαμπρός απ' το ταβάνι ή να ξεπροβάλει φάντης μπαστούνι απ' το πάτωμα σαν από μηχανής θεός, τι Πόρσε, τι καμπριολέμε, τι κρεασιόν γαλλικές, τι κομμώσεις μαριαντουανετικές, τι πυροτεχνήματα, τι να πρωτοπείς; - και το κρέμασμα κρέμασμα. Νομίζω όμως πως τελευταία έχει χαλαρώσει το έθιμον, όχι μόνο λόγω κρίσης. Έχω βέβαια και πολύ καιρό να πάω σε γάμο στο Καμπιστάν.
Ευτυχώς, μόνο σε δυο γάμους που ήμουν καλεσμένος έτυχε να το δω, γιατί το θέαμα (της νύφης κυρίως, αλλά και του γαμπρού) να καμαρώνουν με αρμαθιές χαρτονομισμάτων καρφιτσωμένες πάνω τους - λες και είναι περίπτερα με κρεμασμένες τις εφημερίδες με τα μανταλάκια - για μένα είναι τουλάχιστον αποκρουστικό. Στον ένα γάμο μάλιστα, όταν σηκώθηκε πρώτος σαν επίτιμος καλεσμένος ένας δήμαρχος να καρφιτσώσει το πεντοχίλιαρο (τότε), ακούστηκε και το ωραίο: «Ποιος ξέρει σε ποιο κονδύλι του δημοτικού προϋπολογισμού θα το χώσει κι αυτό...»


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

Στη Μακεδονία να δείτε. Πήγα πρόσφατα σε γάμο υπερπαραγωγή. Ξυρίζουμε το γαμπρό; Ρίχνουμε λεφτά στην πετσέτα. Βάζουμε το παπούτσι στη νύφη; Βάζουμε λεφτά στο παπούτσι για να μπει. Χορεύει το ζευγάρι; Κολλάμε εικοσάρικα στην ορχήστρα. Η κουμπάρα η καημένη στην ψάθα κόντεψε να μείνει.


----------



## StellaP (Jun 27, 2012)

Έχω δει σε γαμήλιο γλέντι να ανεβαίνει από το υπόγειο στο μέσον της πίστας Μερσεντέ κάμπριο και μέσα το πανευτυχές ζεύγος.(Το ίδιο μαγαζί διέθετε και Χάρλεϊ για πιο μοντέρνους νεόνυμφους). Χωρίς αυτά που περιγράφεις στο Καμπιστάν δεν γίνεται γάμος. Εδώ πρώτα κλείνεις το κέντρο για το γαμήλιο γλέντι και μετά την εκκλησία. 
Τι να μας πουν κι οι Αθηναίοι....


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Τι να μας πουν κι οι Αθηναίοι....



Αμ το ξέρουμε ότι_ και_ λεφτά υπάρχουν_ και _πού βρίσκονται


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ωδή στις παχουλές*, του Δημήτρη Καμπουράκη, από το protagon.gr  (Εκεί που λέει για τα παντελόνια, προς στιγμήν φοβήθηκα ότι έχει κρύψει κάμερα στη ντουλάπα μου )

Μην το κάνεις αυτό κυρία μου. Μη δαγκώνεσαι μπροστά στον καθρέφτη πιάνοντας με την άκρη των δακτύλων σου τα παχάκια που διακρίνονται στη μέση και στους γλουτούς σου. Μην αναστενάζεις απελπισμένα για τα τρία κιλά που πρόσθεσε στο κορμί σου ο χειμώνας. Μην καταριέσαι το καλοκαίρι εκστομίζοντας την ανυπόφορη φράση «πώς θα βγω έτσι στην παραλία»; Δεν του πρέπει τέτοια απαξίωση, ούτε του καλοκαιριού, ούτε του κορμιού σου. Μην αρχίζεις τις δίαιτες εξπρές, τις σαλάτες δίχως λάδι και τους διαδρόμους μέσα στην κάψα του Ιούνη. Μην φορτώνεις με καντάρια τύψεων το μικρό γλυκάκι που σε κερνάνε στη δουλειά. Μη βάζεις-βγάζεις συνεχώς τα παντελόνια σου μπροστά στην ανοικτή ντουλάπα, για να διαπιστώσεις αν σου χωράνε και πόσο σε σφίγγουν.

Μη ζηλεύεις την αδύνατη κοπελίτσα που περνά δίπλα σου. Ποιός σου είπε ότι οι άνδρες ηδονίζονται να μετράνε γυναικεία παϊδάκια κάτω απ’ το ζωντανό δέρμα; Μη σφίγγεις με όλη σου τη δύναμη το κρέας των μηρών σου για να δεις πόσο αυξήθηκε η κυτταρίτιδα. Κανένα αρσενικό δεν θα σε ζουπίξει τόσο πολύ στο μπούτι, ώστε να ξεπροβάλλουν στα μάτια του όλα τα υποδόρια βουναλάκια σου. Μη βλαστημάς που η κρίση δεν σ’ άφησε λεφτά για να κάνεις καμιά δεκαριά μασάζ στα γρήγορα, μήπως και σουλούπωνες το τοπικό πάχος. Κανένας μασέρ ποτέ δεν έφτιαξε ένα καλοκαίρι και κανένα ινστιτούτο αισθητικής ούτε βρήκε ούτε κράτησε ποτέ γκόμενο σε γυναίκα.

Μα καλά, δεν ξέρεις ότι η λεπτή γυναίκα ντυμένη μπορεί να μοιάζει πιο όμορφη από την παχουλή, αλλά όταν γδυθούν δίπλα-δίπλα, η γεμάτη είναι πιο επιθυμητή; Τι φαντάστηκες δηλαδή; Αν η Αφροδίτη της Μήλου (αυτή αιώνια γυναίκα της ομορφιάς της καθημερινότητας) συναντούσε την Gisele Bundchen ή την Kate Moss (τα πιο καλοπληρωμένα μοντέλα σήμερα στην υφήλιο), θα έτρεχε να σκεπαστεί ντροπιασμένη; Αμ δε. Τα πλαστικοποιημένα πανύψηλα μοντέλα θα φεύγανε έντρομα, αντιμετωπίζοντας αυτή την πηγαία θέρμη που εκπέμπουν οι καμπύλες του ευρύχωρου κορμιού της και το δοτικό (κι όσο πρέπει περιφρονητικό) ύφος της. Μην τρελλαίνεσαι λοιπόν κυρία μου. Όλοι οι άντρες λένε πως θα θέλανε να κυκλοφορήσουν τη Naomi Campbell, όμως μάθε πως η μαύρη ελαφίνα ουδέποτε πρωταγωνίστησε στις βρώμικες φαντασιώσεις τους κάτω από τα σεντόνια τους ή πίσω από τα μαύρα γυαλιά τους στην παραλία. Πάντα εσύ είχες εκεί τον πρώτο ρόλο, μόνο που δεν το ξέρεις.

:up::clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

Κοίτα πού μας έφτασε το άτιμο μνημόνιο! Να βγάζουμε τα προαιώνια μυστικά στη φόρα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Αν αυτά τα έλεγε κανένας Μπραντ Πιτ 25 ετών, ίσως έλεγα πέστα χρυσόστομε. Αλλά όταν τα λέει ο κύριος της φωτογραφίας η επόμενη σκέψη είναι ότι βάζει πολύ νερό στο κρασί του κανείς όσο μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες να @$^%%$#^%


----------



## StellaP (Jun 27, 2012)

Καλά τα λέει ο κ.Καμπουράκης για τους άντρες και τις προτιμήσεις τους αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι θα ήθελε να ισχύει το ίδιο
και για τις γυναίκες και τις δικές τους προτιμήσεις και φαντασιώσεις. Γιατί αν βάλουμε πλάι πλάι τους κοιλιακούς του Γιάννη Σπαλιάρα ή του Σάκη ,ας πούμε, με τα δικά του παχάκια και τις κοιλίτσες, ξέρουμε τι θα διαλέξουμε και τι θα προτιμήσουμε για παρέα στην παραλία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αλλά όταν τα λέει ο κύριος της φωτογραφίας


Εντάξει, δεν είναι και τόοοσο παλιά η φωτογραφία του.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Καλά τα λέει ο κ.Καμπουράκης για τους άντρες και τις προτιμήσεις τους αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι θα ήθελε να ισχύει το ίδιο
> και για τις γυναίκες και τις δικές τους προτιμήσεις και φαντασιώσεις. Γιατί αν βάλουμε πλάι πλάι τους κοιλιακούς του Γιάννη Σπαλιάρα ή του Σάκη ,ας πούμε, με τα δικά του παχάκια και τις κοιλίτσες, ξέρουμε τι θα διαλέξουμε και τι θα προτιμήσουμε για παρέα στην παραλία.


Θα αφήσω την crystal να μιλήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Επίσης υποψιάζομαι ότι όταν αναφέρεται σε παχουλές εννοεί την Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ στον Τιτανικό, κι όχι την Κέιτ Γουίνσλετ τώρα.


----------



## crystal (Jun 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα αφήσω την crystal να μιλήσει.



Πέστα, Παλ!

Στέλλα, εξαρτάται. Αν ο Σάκης κοιτάζει το άπειρο με ονειροπόλο βλέμμα είμαι-θεός-ήλιος-καλοκαιρινός κι ο Καμπουράκης λέει ανέκδοτα και σε κάνει να ξεραίνεσαι στα γέλια, ασυζητητί και με περηφάνια την κουρτίνα δύο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

crystal said:


> Στέλλα, εξαρτάται. Αν ο Σάκης κοιτάζει το άπειρο με ονειροπόλο βλέμμα είμαι-θεός-ήλιος-καλοκαιρινός [...]


Σιγά μην σκέφτεται «είμαι θεός, ήλιος καλοκαιρινός». Το πολύ πολύ να σκέφτεται «εισπνοή,...εκπνοή,...εισπνοή...»


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....108571119153689.14902.100000024052924&type=1

Οι ηλίθιοι που έβαλαν φωτιά στα γραφεία της Microsoft στην Αθήνα προφανώς δεν ξέρουν ότι στα γραφεία της η Microsoft κάνει (έκανε;) incubate ελληνικές εταιρείες startup προσφέροντας χώρο και πρόσβαση σε μηχανήματα. (Σημείωση: Εταιρείες από τις οποίες δεν είχε κανένα άμεσο όφελος η Microsoft). Εταιρείες που μένουν χωρίς υποστήριξη αυτή την στιγμή. (και για να τα κάνουμε φραγκοδίφραγκα: Εταιρείες startup= 2-3 άνθρωποι που απέναντι σε όλο το χάος το Ελληνικό ποντάρουν όλο το είναι τους) Επιπλέον, η Ελληνική Microsoft είναι από τις ελάχιστες tech εταιρείες με παρουσία στην Ελλάδα που *πραγματικά* έχουν προσπαθήσει —χωρίς άμεσο όφελος για τους ίδιους, χωρίς 'πωλήσεις' έμμεσες ή άμεσες— να βοηθήσουν στο να δημιουργηθεί κοινότητα startup και να βοηθήσουν να δημιουργηθεί οικοσύστημα. Στα γραφεία αυτά που έκαψαν κάναμε συναντήσεις startup Ελληνικές και μοιραζόμασταν εμπειρίες προσπαθώντας να πάμε τα πράγματα λίγο παρακάτω. Για τους ανθρώπους της Microsoft Ελλάδας: Δημήτρη, Τζίνα, Φώτη, μην μασάτε. Είμαστε όλοι μαζί σας. Και για τους ηλίθιους: Συγχαρητήρια επαναστάτες του καμπινέ, πιθανόν να κάνατε την Ελλάδα φτωχότερη.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 28, 2012)

*«Μήνας Gay Pride» διοργανώθηκε για πρώτη φορά στο αμερικανικό Πεντάγωνο*

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231202474

Εδώ, το σχετικό διάγγελμα Πανέτα: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mWb9HteGE0


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2012)

*Παλιοχαρακτήρες*​[...] Το Σουηδικό Ινστιτούτο και η υπηρεσία Visit Sweden σε συνεργασία με τη διαφημιστική εταιρία Volontaire δημιούργησαν το πρόγραμμα @Sweden για να παρουσιάσουν την χώρα στον κόσμο μέσω twitter. Η λογική ήταν απλή: ένας Σουηδός πολίτης χειρίζεται τον επίσημο λογαριασμό @Sweden για μία εβδομάδα. Η επιλογή των υποψηφίων γίνεται από μία επιτροπή τριών ατόμων με μοναδικά κριτήρια να είσαι ενδιαφέρων, να γνωρίζεις από twitter και να μπορείς να τουιτάρεις στα αγγλικά. Κανόνες δεν υπάρχουν. Μόνο συστάσεις: Να μην κάνουν κάτι εγκληματικό και να εξηγούν πως ό,τι πολιτικές θέσεις διατυπώνουν είναι δικές τους και δεν αντανακλούν το γενικό αίσθημα του σουηδικού λαού. Αν ακολουθείτε ήδη τον εν λόγω λογαριασμό, πιθανώς να έχετε διαπιστώσει πως πρόκειται για ένα εγχείρημα που επιφυλάσσει και μερικές ευχάριστες ή αστείες εκπλήξεις. Όπως για παράδειγμα, το πρόσφατο τουίτ του Henok Goitom, ποδοσφαιριστή της Almeria, στο οποίο εκμυστηρεύεται πως αρκετοί Ισπανοί φίλοι του πιστεύουν στ' αλήθεια πως οι Σουηδοί γιορτάζουν τις μεγάλες επιτυχίες όπως Eurovision, Παγκόσμιο κύπελο, κλπ, στα ΙΚΕΑ. Ο ίδιος χρήστης αργότερα παρέδιδε μαθήματα εκμάθησης της σουηδικής γλώσσας. Η πρώτη φράση που αποφάσισε να διδάξει: Jag är så jävla grym, που σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά σημαίνει “Είμαι γαμάτος”.

Δεν σας κρύβω πως ζηλεύω. Θα μπορούσε κάτι τέτοιο να συμβεί και στην Ελλάδα; [...]
Κλείνω τα μάτια και το οραματίζομαι. Στην αρχή θα συστηνόταν μια επιτροπή που θα έπρεπε να αποφασίσει ποιο όνομα θα είχε ο λογαριασμός. @Greece ή @Hellas; Μετά και το I'm Hellene της Μουτσάτσου, αυτή θα ήταν μία καίρια απόφαση. Μία ακόμη επιτροπή θα ασχολείτο με τους χαρακτήρες των τουίτ. Μας φτάνουν οι 140 ή θα έπρεπε να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να παρακάμψουμε αυτόν τον περιορισμό; Κατόπιν θα συστήνονταν επιτροπές ανά περιφέρεια για την επιλογή υποψηφίων και μια κεντρική επιτροπή που θα εξασφαλίζει τη διαφάνεια της διαδικασίας. Οι υποψήφιοι θα έπρεπε να προσκομίσουν πιστοποιητικά που να αποδεικνύουν την καλή γνώση αγγλικών καθώς και ένα παράβολο από την εφορία. Σίγουρα θα είχαμε και τα ρουσφέτια. Προτεραιότητα στην λίστα θα έπαιρναν μέλη κομμάτων που θα προσπαθούσαν να περάσουν την γραμμή του εκάστοτε κόμματος. Δίνω επίσης μεγάλες πιθανότητες να ξεφύτρωνε κάποιο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο που θα εκπροσωπούσε τους χρήστες, το οποίο ως πρώτο μέλημα θα είχε την θέσπιση ενός επιδόματος. [...]

Και μόνο που το φαντάζομαι να γίνεται εδώ, διάφορα σενάρια περνούν από το μυαλό μου:

α) Κάποιος βρίσκει την ευκαιρία να εκφράσει το αντιμερκελικό του μένος με φράσεις όπως _έχουμε που έχουμε τον καύσωνα, είναι κι αυτή η παλιομπιπ που μας μισεί [...]_.
β) Κάποιος άλλος αποφασίζει να επιμορφώσει τους αλλοδαπούς φίλους μας για τα 5.000.000 λέξεις των ελληνικών, τις πυραμίδες στην Πάτρα και την προαιώνια μάχη των Ελ με τα Νεφελίμ, ενώ στο ενδιάμεσο τουιτάρει για την ελληνικότητα του μουσακά.
γ) Κάποιος τρίτος γεμίζει το τουίτερ με αποφθέγματα από την αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία. Στο τσακίρ, όταν θέλει να δείξει ότι είναι ένα απλό, λαϊκό παιδί, τουιτάρει Σεφέρη.
δ) Ο παρακεί γράφει _Αναβίσι ruleZ_, _Έλλη, ζούμε για να σ' ακούμε_ και γενικώς ενημερώνει τα αλλοδαπά για τη σύγχρονη μουσική ελληνική σκηνή.
ε) Ένας άλλος σκέφτεται πως πρέπει να δείξει πόσο καλά αγγλικά μιλάει, και χρησιμοποιεί μόνο ελληνικές λέξεις, με αποτέλεσμα να στέλνει μαζικά τους αγγλόφωνους στα λεξικά να δουν τι σημαίνει _epoch._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2012)

Κι αυτό από το πρόταγκον:

Σαπούνι γλυκερίνης


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

...
Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Deus ex moneta* 
For the first time ever, journalists were allowed into the Vatican Bank this week. They found an ATM in the banking hall that displayed its messages in Latin. _Deductio ex pecunia_ means “cash withdrawal”. But what’s the Latin for “international requirements on financial transparency”? 

Moneta ex machina Vaticana? Deus irae.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Το #1765 για τις παχουλές, του Καμπουράκη, έχει και συνέχεια σήμερα από τη Ρέα Βιτάλη, με ωδή στην ανδρική κοιλίτσα. (Κόρδωμα)

Μιλάω για την κοιλιά του άρχοντα, όχι του σαπιοκοιλιά. Άλλωστε και ο Καμπουράκης για την Αφροδίτη της Μήλου μίλησε όχι για την όρκα την φάλαινα. Έχει μια διαφορά... Μη τρελαθούμε κι όλας.

(Πρέπει να της μιλήσω για το... «κι όλας».)

Πληροφορία της ημέρας:
Λένε ότι οι γυναίκες έχουν το σημείο G στο αφτί. Αλήθεια είναι! Το έχουν και εκεί. (Ας πούμε το έχουμε σε δυο σημεία πάνω στο σώμα για νάμαστε και ακριβείς… Μη στερηθούμε το άλλο.)

Ε, τα υπόλοιπα στο protagon.


----------



## crystal (Jul 2, 2012)

Το διάβασα, ήρθα να το ποστάρω και βλέπω ότι με πρόλαβες... Προσυπογράφω μέχρι την τελευταία τελεία. :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Εγώ δεν προσυπογράφω. Όλοι οι άντρες έχουν κοιλίτσα κάποια εποχή της ζωής τους, κι οι πιο πολλοί περπατάνε σκυφτοί και δείχνουν χειρότερα. Αλλά το αντίθετο της κοιλίτσας δεν είναι αυτό. 



Υπάρχουν και αδύνατοι άντρες που δεν είναι έτσι.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

So cute.



> *Εξηγήσεις για ένα banner*
> 
> Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Παρασκευή, 29 Ιουνίου 2012, 18:58
> 
> ...



Πηγή: http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/eksigisis-gia-ena-baner



> *Α. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ. Ποιοί ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ*
> Η «Kaloussis & Partners» είναι μια νομική εταιρεία εμπορικού χαρακτήρα, διηρημένη σε μερίδια, η λειτουργία της οποίας διέπεται από τις διατάξεις του Εμπορικού Κώδικα και από εκείνες της Ευρωπαϊκής Οδηγίας 123/2006. Παρέχει αρχικά νομικές υπηρεσίες συμβουλευτικού χαρακτήρα που άπτονται όλων των βασικών κλάδων του Ιδιωτικού Δικαίου, για θέματα που απασχολούν σε καθημερινή – και όχι μόνο- βάση οποιοδήποτε φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο.
> 
> Μετά το προκαταρκτικό στάδιο κι εφόσον χρειάζεται τα θέματα που προκύπτουν ν’ αντιμετωπισθούν και να επιλυθούν στην πράξη με την παροχή δικαστικής ή άλλης μορφής έννομης προστασίας, παρέχονται νομικές υπηρεσίες δικαστικής υποστήριξης/διεκπεραίωσης οποιασδήποτε υπόθεσης τόσο ως προς το γενικό νομικό μέρος, όσο και ως προς τους ειδικότερους κλάδους του δικαίου που ακολουθούν.
> ...



http://www.kaloussis.com/


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Γιατί η διαφήμιση της εταιρείας μού ακούγεται σαν ανέκδοτο, έχοντας υπόψη τον πρότερο βίο του ιδιοκτήτη- διευθυντή;


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γιατί η διαφήμιση της εταιρείας μού ακούγεται σαν ανέκδοτο, έχοντας υπόψη τον πρότερο βίο του ιδιοκτήτη- διευθυντή;



Έλα ρε, σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι σου φαίνονται ανέκδοτα και τα παρακάτω:

Υπηρεσίες Security «Το γρήγορο πιστόλι», γενικός διευθυντής και CEO Κώστας Πάσσαρης
Παιδικός σταθμός «η ροζ πιπίλα», διευθυντής σπουδών Δρ. Μανώλης Δουρής
Ελικοπτερικές αερογραμμές «Η ξένοιαστη απόδραση», πιλότος και υπεύθυνος σχεδιασμού: Βασίλης Παλαιοκώστας
Σχολή οδηγών «Drive safe», δάσκαλος Κίμων Κουλούρης

κτλ κτλ κτλ


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2012)

Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό. 
Κέντρο στηριξης θυμάτων σεξουαλικής βίας- γενικός διευθυντής ο ψυχολόγος δρ Κ.Παπαχρόνης 
Σεμινάρια ελέγχου θυμού- διδάσκει ο Δ. Κούγιας. Πολλά χρόνια πείρας στο αντικείμενο. 
κλπ κλπ


----------



## Costas (Jul 3, 2012)

Και αυτό επίσης, που ποστάρισα προ ημερών, στο ίδιο κλίμα εντάσσεται:

 LEAVE AN IMPRESSION

Someone owes you, but if you whack em', you're getting squat. Sometimes you need to wise them up a bit to get paid.

10) HEAD CHEESE
Shave their head, and massage it with a cheese grader. [sic]

9) IL SOFFIO DI NASO
Stuff a ladyfinger (or similar explosive) up the nose, or duct tape an M-80 under the nose, and light fuse.

Κοκ.



Palavra said:


> [Καμπουράκης έφη] Όλοι οι άντρες λένε πως θα θέλανε να κυκλοφορήσουν τη Naomi Campbell, όμως μάθε πως η μαύρη ελαφίνα ουδέποτε πρωταγωνίστησε στις βρώμικες φαντασιώσεις τους κάτω από τα σεντόνια τους ή πίσω από τα μαύρα γυαλιά τους στην παραλία.



Και πού το ξέρει αυτός; Εμένα με ρώτησε; Όχι βέβαια στην παραλία, όπου θα ήταν γελοίο να φαντασιώνεσαι με οπτασίες όταν υπάρχουν ζωντανά όντα, αλλά κάτω από τα σεντόνια ή σε άλλες στιγμές, όπου δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα ερεθίσματα. Άλλωστε η Campbell δεν υπήρξε τσίρος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> Άλλωστε η Campbell δεν υπήρξε τσίρος.



Σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι η Κάμπελ είναι 1.77, και έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με τη μητέρα μου που έναι 1.55 και θεωρείται λεπτή και φοράει το πιο μικρό νούμερο που έχουν τα κανονικά μαγαζιά (τις διαστάσεις τις παίρνουν από τα πρακτορεία, άρα έχουν μια δόση αλήθεια. Θα υπέθετε κανείς ότι 20 πόντοι διαφορά στο μπόι θα σήμαινε και λίγο πιο μεγαλόσωμη γυναίκα γενικότερα. Αλλά υποθέτω αν τη δεις θα είναι σαν τις Σομαλές. 
Αλλού στο ιντερνέτιο λέει ότι είναι 1.75 και 52 κιλά. Αυτό κάνει ΒΜΙ 17, δηλαδή κάτω από το φυσιολογικό, που νομίζω είναι ο ορισμός του τσίρου. Η βασική διαφορά από το σήμερα και την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε η Κάμπελ είναι ότι τότε οι φωτογράφοι τόνιζαν την αθλητική εμφάνιση, που ήταν της μόδας, ενώ τώρα τονίζουν την άρρωστη εμφάνιση. 

Εννοείται ότι αυτά είναι εικασίες, δεν έχουμε τη Ναομή εδώ να την ζυγίσουμε. Την Κλωντια Σιφερ όμως την έχουμε εδώ- μένει κάπου εδώ κοντά και την έχω δει μια- δυο φορές στο σουπερμάρκετ. Δεν ξέρω πως είναι από σώμα, γιατί όσες φορές την έχω δει φοράει κάτι τεράστια φουσκωτά μπουφάν, σαν αυτά της δεκαετίας του '70, με κολλάν. Κι απλώς βλέπεις μια μπάλλα πάνω σε δυο οδοντογλυφίδες. Δεν λέω παραπέρα για να μη χαλάσω την εικόνα σε κανέναν, ας πούμε ότι την πρώτη φορά με πήρε ώρα να την καταλάβω. Η φωτογραφία στη Βίκι, πλησιάζει πιο πολύ την πραγματικότητα, και την κολακεύει και πάρα πολύ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 4, 2012)

Τέλος πάντων, για να πάω στην ουσία, και χωρίς να μπλέξω με το πολλαπλώς προβληματικό BMI, προσωπικά έχω φαντασιωθεί στη ζωή μου τόσο με τη Νοεμί όσο και με, ξερωγώ, τη Ζωζώ Σαπουντζάκη. Αυτό σε επίπεδο φωτογραφιών. Αλλά και σε επίπεδο πραγματικότητας, έχω σαλέψει τόσο με λεπτές (όχι λιμοκτονούσες) γυναίκες που έχουν σωστά μοιρασμένες τις καμπύλες τους και τις περπατούν ερωτικά, όσο και με πληθωρικές θεές της γονιμότητας, που επίσης τις περπατούν σωστά. Όσο κακός και ψεύτικος είναι ο στιγματισμός των πιο εύσωμων, άλλο τόσο κακός και ψεύτικος είναι ο στιγματισμός των πιο λεπτών γυναικών. Και δεν το λέω μόνο ηθικά, αλλά και αισθητικά. Δεν μπορεί ο κάθε Καμπουράκης, στην επαινετή προσπάθειά του να αποκαταστήσει τις γυναίκες που έχουν πιασίματα (και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί του), να βγάζει αρνητικά ουκάζια για τις άλλες. Δεν είναι ο μόνος άντρας στον πλανήτη.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δεν μπορεί ο κάθε Καμπουράκης, στην επαινετή προσπάθειά του να αποκαταστήσει τις γυναίκες που έχουν πιασίματα (και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί του), να βγάζει αρνητικά ουκάζια για τις άλλες. Δεν είναι ο μόνος άντρας στον πλανήτη.


Πάντως, εγώ δεν θεώρησα ότι ο Καμπουράκης διαλεγόταν με τους υπόλοιπους άντρες. Μάλλον μας έκλεινε το μάτι στην προσπάθειά του να εμψυχώσει τις παχουλούτσικες, ίσως να μας καλούσε να πάμε στα σχόλια και να συμφωνήσουμε μαζί του. Πιστεύω ότι δεν σκέφτηκε ούτε στιγμή (αλλά ούτε κι εγώ που τον διάβασα) ότι υπήρχε κίνδυνος οι Ναόμες τούτου του κόσμου να αρχίσουν τροφαντοδίαιτα για να πρωταγωνιστήσουν κι αυτές στις φαντασιώσεις μας.


----------



## Costas (Jul 4, 2012)

Το τσιτάτο που παρέθεσα τρία ποστ νωρίτερα είναι σαφές: "η μαύρη ελαφίνα ουδέποτε πρωταγωνίστησε στις βρώμικες φαντασιώσεις τους". Εκτός αν γράφουμε ό,τι να 'ναι, και δε βαριέσαι. (Σήμερα πάλι έφτασε στον τραγικό διανοητικό ξεπεσμό να λαϊφσταϊλίσει τον Κασιδιάρη και τον Ζησιμόπουλο...)

Ιχωροψάχτης, του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη (protagon). :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2012)

Sparta-ριστά γέλια μου προκάλεσε ο ιχωροψάχτης, μόνο που έχω μια ένσταση ως προς τις ουσίες που ενισχύουν την ελληνικότητα στο αίμα (τύπου μ*αι*ανδρίνη κ.τ.λ): η *βυζαντινίνη *έχει αντίθετες ακριβώς ιδιότητες από τις περιγραφόμενες (οικουμενικότητα, προθυμία για συμπερίληψη, κατ' οικονομίαν λύσεις κ.ά.) που επιδρούν στο άτομο προδιαθέτοντάς το για περισσότερο ανοιχτές προοπτικές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2012)

Πώς λέγεται το φαινόμενο της τροπής του έψιλον σε άλφα; Ειδικότερα, από εψιλίνη σε αψιλίνη; Χρεοκοπία;


----------



## Costas (Jul 4, 2012)

Κι άλλος βανδαλισμός ιστορικών μνημείων, από τους φονταμενταλιστές ισλαμιστές του Μάλι αυτή τη φορά. (Wikipedia)

Ansar Dine and MOJWA take over Gao and destroy World Heritage Sites in the northern Malian region of Azawad after fighting the MNLA.


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2012)

Στο άρθρο του Πειραιώς Σεραφείμ για το "Σωματίδιο του Θεού" ο "επιταχυντής αδρονίων" (δηλ. με δασεία εικονική) γράφτηκε, σε πολυτονικό, "Επιταχυντής Ανδρονίων" (με ψιλή πραγματική). Κρίμα το πολυτονικό! Όσο για το νι, λίγο ακόμα και θα έγραφε Ανδρωνίων (απ' ό,τι φαίνεται και από το τσιτάτο στην αρχή του άρθρου, τον ανδρώδη Πλάτωνα τον γνωρίζει καλύτερα από τη δεσποινίδα φυσική των σωματιδίων, εξ ου ίσως και το παρείσακτο νι). Εκτός κι αν σκέφτηκε αναλογικά: Αφού λέμε "οδός Α*ν*δριανού", ε, κι αυτό α*ν*δρόνιο θα είναι.

Τσεκάροντας τα περί αδρονίων (από το αρχαίο hαδρός), βρήκα και την εξής ορολογικού προβληματισμού φράση του εφευρέτη του όρου "αδρόνιο", Lev B. Okun (1962):

The point is that "strongly interacting particles" is a very clumsy term which does not yield itself to the formation of an adjective. For this reason, to take but one instance, decays into strongly interacting particles are called non-leptonic. This definition is not exact because "non-leptonic" may also signify "photonic". In this report I shall call strongly interacting particles "hadrons", and the corresponding decays "hadronic" (the Greek ἁδρός signifies "large", "massive", in contrast to λεπτός which means "small", "light"). I hope that this terminology will prove to be convenient.

Προσθήκη: Το σατιρικό του Ζαχαριάδη στο protagon σχετικά με τον Σεραφείμ και το μποζόνιο του Χιγκς δεν είναι ποιητική άδεια αλλά βασίζεται βήμα προς βήμα στα λεγόμενα του άρθρου του μητροπολίτη...


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

Σύμφωνα μ' *αυτό* το άρθρο της εφημερίδας sonntagszeitung, υπάρχουν φωτογραφικές αποδείξεις ότι στα χέρια των ανταρτών/αντιφρονούντων στην Συρία βρέθηκε πολεμικό υλικό (χειροβομβίδες) κατασκευής της ελβετικής RUAG. Πιθανότερη προέλευση του υλικού αυτού είναι η Τουρκία, που το έχει ήδη στην κατοχή, ή τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, που το παραλαμβάνει αυτήν την περίοδο, αλλά μετά την αποκάλυψη οι παραδόσεις πάγωσαν, καθώς η Ελβετία έχει πολύ αυστηρές αρχές και νομοθεσία όσον αφορά την πώληση στρατιωτικού υλικού σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές. Από τους σειραϊκούς αριθμούς ασφαλώς η εταιρεία θα βρει τον ιδιοκτήτη, θα τον δημοσιοποιήσει όμως;


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Το επίθετο της σειράς είναι σειραϊκός; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν σειριακός. 

Απορία: η Ελβετία δεν πουλάει όπλα σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές. Σωστό κλπ, αλλά, όταν πουλάει σε χώρες που δεν είναι σε πόλεμο, δεν τα πουλάει για την περίπτωση που θα βρεθούν σε πόλεμο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> όταν πουλάει σε χώρες που δεν είναι σε πόλεμο, δεν τα πουλάει για την περίπτωση που θα βρεθούν σε πόλεμο;


Τα όπλα ως αποτρεπτικό του πολέμου...

Το _serial number_ είναι απλώς ο *αύξων αριθμός* αν θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε τον προβληματισμό «σειραϊκός ή σειριακός;».
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?694-Το-σείριαλ-της-αντιπαράθεσης-σειριακού-με-σειραϊκό


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το επίθετο της σειράς είναι σειραϊκός; Νόμιζα ότι ήταν σειριακός.



Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ο σειριακός είναι ο κάτοικος του Σείριου  , αλλά ίσως κάνω λάθος. Πρέπει να έχει ξανασυζητηθεί.



> Απορία: η Ελβετία δεν πουλάει όπλα σε εμπόλεμες περιοχές. Σωστό κλπ, αλλά , δεν όταν πουλαει σε χώρες που δεν είναι σε πόλεμο, δεν τα πουλαέι για την περίπτωση που θα βρεθούν σε πόλεμο;



Για την ακρίβεια, όπως κι η Σουηδία, που είναι οι πιο γνωστές «ουδέτερες» χώρες με βιομηχανία όπλων, δεν πουλάνε σε χώρες που βρίσκονται σε πόλεμο, καθώς και σε χώρες με βεβαιωμένες παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. Δεν πουλάνε στις δεύτερες για προφανείς λόγους, και στις πρώτες διότι το σύνταγμά τους θεωρεί ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο συνεισφέρουν στην κλιμάκωση της κατάστασης παίρνοντας το μέρος ενός εκ των δυο αντιμαχόμενων. Η Ελβετία είχε διακόψει παραδόσεις αντιαεροπορικών Oerlikon στο Πακιστάν πριν κάποια χρόνια για τον δεύτερο λόγο, ενώ στη Σουηδία είχαν υπάρξει διαδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας ενάντια στη πώληση μαχητικών Gripen στην Ταϊλάνδη, χώρα γνωστή για το καθεστώς εκμετάλλευσης παιδιών. 

Και οι δυο αυτές χώρες τώρα δεν πουλάνε όπλα με την προοπτική να χρησιμοποιηθούν επιθετικά, αλλά αμυντικά. Οι πολεμικές βιομηχανίες και των δυο χωρών άλλωστε φημίζονται για αμυντικά (στην κυριολεξία κι όχι με την generic σημασία) συστήματα, όπως αντιαρματικούς πύραυλους, αντιαεροπορικά, φορητά όπλα, συστήματα ραντάρ κτλ. Το πώς θα χρησιμοποιηθούν στην συνέχεια φεύγει από τον έλεγχό τους, οπότε «κρύβονται» πίσω απ' αυτό. Και τυπικά είναι όντως καλυμμένοι, κι ένας οπλουργός που φτιάχνει μια καραμπίνα άλλωστε, δεν στην πουλάει για να πας να κάνεις φόνο ή ληστεία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το _serial number_ είναι απλώς ο *αύξων αριθμός* αν θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε τον προβληματισμό «σειραϊκός ή σειριακός;».
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?694-Το-σείριαλ-της-αντιπαράθεσης-σειριακού-με-σειραϊκό


Όχι, για τον Θεό — και το 'χεις βάλει και με bold!  Στα υλικά και τη βιομηχανία το _serial number_ καλείται *αριθμός* *σειράς*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2012)

Είπα να μη δώσω περίληψη του νήματος. Ο απορημένος και αγανακτισμένος να πάει εκεί να μελετήσει.




Zazula said:


> Επίσης, μία συχνότατη χρήση τού _serial_ (εννοώ το "serial number") αποδίδεται "αριθμός σειράς" (ή "αύξων αριθμός", αναλόγως)


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2012)

Μια είδηση με ευρύτερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον: Ukrainian Official Quits to Protest Russian-Language Bill (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 6, 2012)

[h=1]Life Without God: Non-Believers in Post-Soviet Russia (ria novosti)[/h]Ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση κυρίως λόγω της πηγής της.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2012)

Χαριτωμένη ιστορία, ραμόνι, πείτε το ό,τι να 'ναι. Πραγματική ιστορία που κατατέθηκε στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Έχω έναν γνωστό που μένει στην οδό *Συνεσίου Κυρήνης* στο Λυκαβηττό. Εκεί υπάρχει ένα ερειπωμένο σπίτι που πιάνει συχνά φωτιά και οι γείτονες καλούν την Πυροσβεστική της οποίας τα οχήματα γυροφέρνουν δαιμονισμένα στην περιοχή χωρίς να μπορούν να βρουν το καιόμενο σπίτι.
Συνήθως η πυρκαγιά σβήνεται από τους πολίτες και η Πυροσβεστική φτάνει εκ των υστέρων και πάντα με την καθοδήγηση των πιτσιρικάδων που αναλαμβάνουν να την προϋπαντήσουν με τα ποδήλατα τους 2-3 στενά παρακάτω.
Πρόσφατα τους λύθηκε η απορία για την καθυστέρηση, όταν άκουσαν το «κέντρο» να ρωτά από τον ασύρματο: «Όχημα Χ, *Συνουσίου και Ειρήνης*, τελειώσατε;»


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2012)

.....................


----------



## Costas (Jul 7, 2012)

Ο Μιχαλολιάκος το 'παιξε λατινιστής απόψε: αναφώνησε delenda memorandum est (αντί για delendum, να υποθέσω)...


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Θαυμάστε επίπεδο "φεμινιστικής" αρθρογραφίας στο protagon (διαβάστε και τα σχόλια). Η αποθέωση της παραπληροφόρησης. [Τα εισαγωγικά στο "φεμινιστικής" απαραίτητα, για να μην αδικούνται οι υπόλοιπες σοβαρές φωνές]


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2012)

Μετέφερα το κομμάτι για το μποζόνιο στο δικό του νήμα (εκεί). Δεν νομίζω ότι κατάλαβα την περιγραφή.

Όσο για τη γονατογραφή παρθενορραφή...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Θαυμάστε επίπεδο "φεμινιστικής" αρθρογραφίας στο protagon (διαβάστε και τα σχόλια). Η αποθέωση της παραπληροφόρησης. [Τα εισαγωγικά στο "φεμινιστικής" απαραίτητα, για να μην αδικούνται οι υπόλοιπες σοβαρές φωνές]


Καλά τα είπες στα σχόλια, Κώστα! Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα επανέλθει η αρθρογράφος να δώσει εξηγήσεις -- τι εξηγήσεις να δώσει;


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Μόνο το "συγνώμη, τα θαλάσσωσα" θα είχε κάποια αξία.



nickel said:


> Όσο για τη γονατογραφή


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2012)

Τι κρίμα... πόσο αδικούν τον εαυτό τους ορισμένοι άνθρωποι. Και πόσο πιο χρήσιμο και ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν το καυστικό άρθρο αν έλεγε εξαρχής τα πράγματα με τ' όνομά τους. Τι να υποθέσω; Ότι μας μάρανε γι' άλλη μια φορά η political correctness που μόνο ορθότης δεν είναι; Άραγε η φράση "για να μην τα ακούσουν πάλι οι μουσουλμάνοι" τα λέει όλα, αφού περί αυτού πρόκειται και όλα τ' άλλα είναι "να 'χαμε να λέγαμε"; Πράγματι, πώς θα μπορούσε να επανορθώσει η αρθρογράφος έτσι που αυτο-εκτέθηκε;


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Ξέρεις, η πολιτική ορθότητα ξεκινάει από το άρθρο της Le Monde, που στην αρχή μιλάει απλώς για γυναίκες από παραδοσιοκρατικά περιβάλλοντα, και αρκετά πιο κάτω αναφέρει, θαρρείς παρεμπιπτόντως, την καταγωγή τους, όπου, μετά από τις πρώτες θέσεις που είναι μουσουλμανικές χώρες, τελειώνει μ' ένα "ακόμα και από το Βιετνάμ". Αυτήν ακριβώς την πρώτη παράγραφο διάβασε και η Ελληνίδα "φεμινίστρια", γι' αυτό και αναφέρει "τα χαμηλωμένα μάτια" και τις "παραδοσιακές οικογένειες", χωρίς όμως να φτάσει ως το σημείο όπου η εφημερίδα αμολάει την άβολη λεπτομέρεια της καταγωγής. Και ενώ η στάση της Le Monde είναι συζητήσιμη (υπάρχουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά τού να ξεκινάς μ' ένα απλό "γυναίκες"), η στάση της κυρίας Βένας είναι από αυτές που σε κάνουν (εμένα τον άντρα) να θες να ξεχάσεις την πολιτική (και πραγματική) ορθότητα και να πετάξεις κανένα ματσιστικό και ρατσιστικό "άντε πλύνε κάνα πιάτο", και μετά να ζητάς συγνώμη για το ατόπημά σου. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα σχόλια, όπου μπορεί κανείς πια (ο "άβελ" πρώτος) να ανασκευάσει τις μπαρούφες...


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2012)

Κανένα νηματάκι να ξεκινήσουμε κάποια στιγμή, να δούμε αν πρέπει να μιλάμε για:
πολιτική ορθότητα (που κατάντησε κακόσημο)
πολιτική «ορθότητα»
στρεβλώσεις ή υπερβολές της πολιτικής ορθότητας

Με ενοχλεί κάθε φορά που βλέπω σκέτη τη λέξη _ορθότητα_ να περιγράφει στρεβλές καταστάσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της πολιτικής ορθότητας, όσο κι αν την πολεμούν. Άρα ναι, θα μιλούσα για στρεβλώσεις ή υπερβολές της· την ίδια δεν τη θεωρώ κακόσημη. Μπορεί να καταστέλλει την αυθόρμητη έκφραση, αλλά ποιος είπε ότι ο αυθορμητισμός είναι καθαγιασμένος; Αυθόρμητος ήταν και ο Κασιδιάρης όταν χαστούκιζε τη Λιάνα ή έριχνε νερό στη Δούρου. Επίσης, ναι, μιλάω με όρους όπως "πουστιά", "γυφτιά", "κότα", "μαλάκας", "μαζόχα", αλλά ταυτόχρονα ξέρω πως όλοι αυτοί οι χαρακτηρισμοί στιγματίζουν πραγματικούς ανθρώπους, γιατί άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς τους όρους γνησίως κακόσημα, χωρίς εισαγωγικά. Έτσι αναγκαστικά ισορροπώ σ' ένα διττό γλωσσικό σύστημα. Δεν μπορώ να αποστειρώσω τους μολυσμένους συμβολισμούς του και να μείνω μ' ένα άγευστο υπόλειμμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ και να δηλώσω αδιαφορία για τα θύματα αυτού του συμβολικού ρατσισμού και των κυριολεκτικών του συνεπειών.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2012)

Επειδή μεγάλη κουβέντα ανοίξατε, κι επειδή ως γνωστόν ο δρόμος προς την κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με καλές προθέσεις, ναι, καλή και άγια η πολιτική ορθότης (αν και για μένα η πιστή μετάφραση του όρου είναι παραπλανητική, αλλά αυτό αποτελεί άλλη συζήτηση) κατανοώ την ανάγκη της γέννησής της και συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η εξέλιξή της.
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που, για παράδειγμα η λέξη ορθοδοξία (δεν εννοώ η χριστιανική -ή όχι μόνο, τέλος πάντων) κατέληξε να σημαίνει το δογματικό, το αρτηριοσκληρωτικό, το τσιμεντωμένο και απαράλλακτο, έτσι και η πολιτική ορθότητα τείνει ολοένα και περισσότερο να γεννά έναν ολοκληρωτισμό των εννοιών, που από τον ευνουχισμό των λέξεων περνά σιγά σιγά και στη λογοκρισία της σκέψης. Ξέρω ανθρώπους που φοβούνται να προφέρουν όχι μόνο λέξεις όπως κουφός, κουλός, στραβός, ανάπηρος, νέγρος (αλήθεια, τι αστείο εκείνο το "έγχρωμος"), πούστης, γύφτος κλπ, αλλά ακόμα και χοντρός, για να μη θίξουν τους υπέρβαρους.
Για μένα είναι από τα πιο καταπιεστικά και εκνευριστικά πράγματα, όχι προφανώς το να σκέφτομαι πριν μιλήσω -κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καθαρή ηλιθιότητα, αφού όλοι αυτολογοκρινόμαστε ως ένα βαθμό, για ευνόητους λόγους- αλλά το να τρέμω μια λέξη, από φόβο μήπως προσβληθεί κάποιος. Μα αν ο στόχος μου ΔΕΝ είναι να τον προσβάλω, τι σημασία έχει αν θα τον πω ανάπηρο ή ΑΜΕΑ; Και είναι λέξη το ΑΜΕΑ, για όνομα;!
Τέλος πάντων, για να μη ράψω πάλι κανένα σεντόνι, πιστεύω ότι εκείνο που μετράει πραγματικά είναι το ήθος του λόγου και σε δεύτερο βαθμό το ύφος του. Γιατί ακόμη κι αν πω _οι έγχρωμοι είναι μειωμένης νοημοσύνης _στην ουσία λέει το ίδιο πράγμα με το _οι νέγροι είναι βλάκες._ Καλή η ευγένεια, αλλά όχι όταν καταντάει υποκρισία. Και κυρίως όχι όταν γίνεται στενός κορσές.


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ, ή μάλλον συμφωνώ, αλλά θα τα ονόμαζα όλα αυτά "στρεβλώσεις ή υπερβολές". Βέβαια δεν κατέχω τη ζυγαριά της σωστής δόσης. Όσον αφορά το ΑΜΕΑ, είναι τραγικό. Και κατ' αρχήν είναι και δείγμα μεταφραστικού ραγιαδισμού, το ότι το person μεταφράστηκε άτομο, με αποτέλεσμα το ανθρώπινο ον που δηλώνεται με αυτή τη "λέξη" να είναι γένους...ουδετέρου! Ας λέγαν τουλάχιστον _ο_ ΑΜΕΑ, ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ με αναπηρία, διάολε! Ακούς εκεί _τα_ ΑΜΕΑ, λες και είναι τίποτα ζώα!...Αλλά γι' αυτό δεν φταίει τόσο η πολιτική ορθότητα όσο ο ραγιαδισμός μας.

Πάντως, η χρήση προσβλητικών όρων τσούζει κυρίως όταν ο αποδέκτης του εκφωνήματος είναι όντως πούστης, σακάτης, γύφτος, μαλάκας, ανίκανος, πουτάνα, κλπ., και όχι όταν κάποιος/κάποια νιώθει πως όλα αυτά δεν τον/την αφορούν προσωπικά. Είναι επίσης γνωστή η στρατηγική ιδιοποίησης του προσβλητικού όρου και αλλαγής του προσήμου του, π.χ. my nigger, bad κοκ. Επίσης, η χρήση προσβλητικών όρων μπορεί να ηδονίζει τον/την "θιγόμενο/η", αλλά τότε τα συμφραζόμενα είναι συνήθως ερωτικά και συναινετικά, οπότε ουδείς λόγος... Ναι, μεγάλο (και ενδιαφέρον) θέμα. Ελληνική βιβλιογραφία, κανείς;


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2012)

Πάντως διαβάζοντας το άρθρο που συζητάτε, αμέσως σκέφτηκα Γάλλοι μουσουλμάνοι. Και περίμενα να το πει πιο κάτω. Δεν το είπε, και προφανως είναι προχειροδουλειά το άρθρο, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχει και φεμινιστικές διαστάσεις η προχειροδουλειά.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

BBC World Service leaves Bush House
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για ιστορικές λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

*Η Χρυσή Αυγή επιτίθεται σε κουνούπια του Νείλου*

Επιχειρήσεις «εκκαθάρισης» ενάντια στο ξενόφερτο ισλαμικό κουνούπι, που αλλοιώνει το αίμα των Ελλήνων και παίρνει τη δουλειά από τα ελληνικά «λεβεντοκούνουπα», έχει ξεκινήσει στις γειτονιές της Αθήνας η Χρυσή Αυγή.

(Ν. Ζαχαριάδης, protagon)


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

Service to Israel Tugs at Identity of Arab Citizens (NYT)


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Στην Athens Voice, πανέμορφη ιστοσελίδα με κλασικές προσωπογραφίες σε σύγχρονες εκδοχές.
http://athensvoice.gr/article/culture/art/αναγέννηση-προτύπων

Το παρακάτω είναι αριστούργημα (εντάξει, λατρεύω και το πρωτότυπο):


----------



## Costas (Jul 13, 2012)

Η ιδέα μού αρέσει πολύ, γιατί δίνει ζωή στους παλαιούς ανθρώπους μ' έναν τρόπο που πάντα τον είχα ονειρευτεί. Συγκεκριμένα, τώρα, δεν μου άρεσε η Άννα φον Κλεβ, γιατί αυτή ήταν βασίλισσα. Να πώς την περιγράφει η Wikipedia:

Henry valued education and cultural sophistication in women, but Anne lacked these: she had received no formal education but was skilled in needlework and liked playing card games. She could read and write, but only in German. Nevertheless, Anne was considered gentle, virtuous, and docile, qualities that made her a suitable candidate for Henry.

Anne was described by the French ambassador, Charles de Marillac, as tall and slim, "of middling beauty, and of very assured and resolute countenance". She was dark haired, with a rather swarthy complexion, appeared solemn by English standards, and looked old for her age. Holbein painted her with high forehead, heavy-lidded eyes and a pointed chin.

Henry first went to meet her at Rochester on her journey from Dover. According to the sworn testimony of his companions, he was promptly disappointed with her appearance, although there are many documents from the time which describe how Henry and some of his courtiers sneaked into the room where Anne was watching bull-fighting, wearing masks and cloaks, when Henry boldly kissed her. Henry, being of tall stature and well-built in his youth, had been instantly recognised by his past wives when acting out this courtly-love tradition, although Anne had never met her husband-to-be before, and pushed him away startled, cursing in German. Henry did then reveal his true identity to Anne, although he is said to have been put off the marriage from then on. Most historians believe that he later used her 'bad' appearance and incapability in bed as excuses, saying how he felt he had been misled, for everyone had praised Anne's attractions: "She is nothing so fair as she hath been reported," he complained. Henry urged Cromwell to find a legal way to avoid the marriage but, by this point, doing so was impossible without endangering the vital alliance with the Germans.

*A doomed marriage*

Despite Henry's very vocal misgivings, the two were married on 6 January 1540 at the royal Palace of Placentia in Greenwich, London by Archbishop Thomas Cranmer. The phrase "God send me well to keep" was engraved around Anne’s wedding ring. Immediately after arriving in England, Anne conformed to the Anglican form of worship, which Henry expected. The couple's first night as husband and wife was not a happy one. Henry confided to Cromwell that he had not consummated the marriage, saying, "I liked her before not well, but now I like her much worse".

Anne was commanded to leave the Court on 24 June, and on 6 July she was informed of her husband's decision to reconsider the marriage. Witness statements were taken from a number of courtiers and two physicians which register the king's disappointment at her appearance. Henry had also commented to Thomas Heneage and Anthony Denny that he could not believe she was a virgin, probably because he believed that her flabby belly and breasts indicated a loss of maidenhead. Shortly afterwards, Anne was asked for her consent to an annulment, to which she agreed. The marriage was annulled on 9 July 1540, on the grounds of non-consummation and her pre-contract to Francis of Lorraine. Henry VIII's doctor, Dr Butts stated that after the wedding night Henry said he was not impotent since he experienced "duas pollutiones nocturnas in somno" (two nocturnal emissions in dreams; i.e., two wet dreams).

Από τα παραπάνω δεν μου προκύπτει το πορτρέτο που της έφτιαξε η καλλιτέχνις. Ας έφτιαχνε, άμα είναι έτσι, ένα πορτρέτο της σημερινής βασίλισσας Ελισάβετ γυμνής.

Απ' όσα είδα, διαλέγω την La belle Ferronière, με το υπέροχο κεφάλι. Duae pollutiones nocturnae! :drool: (edit: αν το επιτρέπει ο Καμπουράκης και αν η καλλιτέχνις τής μικρύνει τα αντρικά άκρα χέρια...)


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

*Μολδαβία: Απαγόρευσαν τον κομμουνισμό*
Άντε, και στα δικά μας, που *θα έλεγε κι η Παλάβρα.* :)

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν βρήκα κάποια αντίδραση/ανακοίνωση στη σελίδα του Ριζοσπάστη. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πώς θα χειριστούν το θέμα, ειδικά αν λάβει κανείς υπ' όψιν ότι το ΚΚΕ δεδηλωμένα και φανερά (και περήφανα) υποστηρίζει την κατάλυση του συντάγματος (*λινκ, 6:45*). 

ΥΓ Να σημειωθεί πάντως ότι άλλες χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ έχουν περάσει στο ακριβώς αντίθετο άκρο ως αποτέλεσμα αντίδρασης στην καταπίεση επί εποχής ΕΣΣΔ, π.χ. πρόσφατα στη Λετονία επιτράπηκε επίσημα παρέλαση *πρώην Λετονών Waffen SS*... Εντάξει είπαμε αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Να καταδικάσεις ένα ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς, αλλά όχι εξυμνώντας ένα άλλο.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> *Μολδαβία: Απαγόρευσαν τον κομμουνισμό*
> Άντε, και στα δικά μας, που *θα έλεγε κι η Παλάβρα.* :)


Να με συγχωρείς πολύ, αλλά η Παλάβρα δεν έχει πει ποτέ ότι είναι υπέρ της απαγόρευσης του κομμουνιστικού κόμματος, ούτε έχει κάνει τέτοιου είδους συμψηφισμούς. Οπότε, θα το εκτιμούσε ακόμα περισσότερο αν στο μέλλον κρατούσες τέτοιους συμψηφισμούς για τον εαυτό σου.


Επίσης, επειδή με τον τίτλο που δίνεις η είδηση δεν μεταφέρεται ως έχει, αντιγράφω εδώ όλο το κείμενο:
Το Κοινοβούλιο της Μολδαβίας *καταδίκασε* την Πέμπτη επισήμως το κομμουνιστικό καθεστώς και *απαγόρευσε *τα κομμουνιστικά σύμβολα...

Το επίμαχο νομοσχέδιο επικρίνει «το ολοκληρωτικό κομμουνιστικό καθεστώς στην Μολδαβική Σοβιετική Σοσιαλιστική Δημοκρατία, το οποίο πραγματοποίησε εγκλήματα κατά της ανθρωπότητας, καθώς και τις ενέργειες όλων των προσώπων, που συμμετείχαν στην τέλεση των εγκλημάτων του κομμουνιστικού καθεστώτος».

Πέραν αυτών, το νομοσχέδιο απαγορεύει στο έδαφος της Δημοκρατίας τη χρήση των κομμουνιστικών συμβόλων (ως χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αναφέρεται το σφυροδρέπανο). Επίσης απαγορεύεται «να προπαγανδίζονται ολοκληρωτικές ιδεολογίες».

Πάντως διευκρινίζεται ότι η απαγόρευση ισχύει μόνο για τη χρήση αυτών των συμβόλων για πολιτικούς λόγους, οπότε δεν απαγορεύεται η χρήση τους για πολιτιστικούς (ή διαφημιστικούς...) σκοπούς​


Επειδή είμαστε και γλωσσικό φόρουμ, καλό είναι να σημειωθεί ότι τα ρήματα καταδικάζω και απαγορεύω δεν είναι συνώνυμα.
Εδώ και η είδηση στο πρωτότυπο. Απόσπασμα, για την αποκατάσταση της ακρίβειας:

The sickle and hammer continue to be the symbols which represent the Communist Party of Moldova. Referring to the new law, the party will have to change their logo, otherwise they will not be allowed to participate in any election.​

Ουδόλως απαγορεύτηκε το κόμμα, λοιπόν, μόνο το σφυροδρέπανο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Καλά, εντάξει, ηρέμησε  μην τσαντίζεσαι :)

ΥΓ Άραγε αυτό να σημαίνει ότι θα ασκηθεί λογοκρισία και στην ατάκα *σφυρί καλεί δρεπάνι*; :blink:


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Costas said:


> Η ιδέα μού αρέσει πολύ, γιατί δίνει ζωή στους παλαιούς ανθρώπους μ' έναν τρόπο που πάντα τον είχα ονειρευτεί. Συγκεκριμένα, τώρα, δεν μου άρεσε η Άννα φον Κλεβ, γιατί αυτή ήταν βασίλισσα.



Αυτή δεν την ξέραμε της Κλέβης, όπως το μυθιστόρημα _Η Πριγκίπισσα της Κλέβης_ κλπ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Ναι, και ήθελα να κάνω λογοπαίγνιο αλλά το ξέχασα.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=127314&viewfull=1#post127314


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2012)

Άλλη είναι αυτή, πάντως, Γαλλίδα (φανταστικό πρόσωπο). Η περί ής παραπάνω ήταν Γερμανίδα παντρεμένη στην Αγγλία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Πάει, τον βάρεσε η ζέστη τον Καμπουράκη και επανήλθε στο θέμα των παχουλών γυναικών και των λιπόσαρκων...λιγότερο γυναικών. Απέδωσε δε το πρόβλημα στους gay σχεδιαστές, που έκαναν τις γυναίκες να μοιάζουν με τους άντρες που γουστάρουν οι ίδιοι! (Ενώ ας πούμε οι παλιοί κορσέδες με τη μέση σφίγγας ήταν φαίνεται φυσιολογικοί...) Αλλά μέσα στον οίστρο του δίνει και μερικές χρήσιμες λέξεις: 

Οι επιλεγόμενες μπαμπάτσικες, ζουμπουρλές, τσουπωτές, καμπυλόγραμμες, κρεβατογεμίστρες ή ξεχειμωνιάστρες (λουφάζεις βαθιά στον κόρφο τους μέχρι να περάσει ο σκληρός χειμώνας), έχουν ενεργοποιήσει όλη την εκφραστικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ένα από τα ευφυέστερα κομπλιμέντα που έχω ακούσει για γυναίκα είναι το «αυτή περιγράφεται μόνο με τα χέρια».


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

Costas said:


> Άλλη είναι αυτή, πάντως, Γαλλίδα (φανταστικό πρόσωπο). Η περί ής παραπάνω ήταν Γερμανίδα παντρεμένη στην Αγγλία.



Δεν έχει να κάνει. Της Κλέβης ήτανε και η μία και η άλλη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η βιομηχανία της μόδας παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στη διατύπωση του προτύπου ομορφιάς. Θέλω να πω, κατ' αρχάς τα ρούχα που φτιάχνονται για πολύ αδύνατα σώματα χρειάζονται λιγότερο υλικό, και λιγότερη δουλειά. Είναι πιο αποδοτικό να φτιάχνεις ρούχα ουάν σάιζ, ή έστω small-medium-large (ο αλλάχ να το κάνει), παρά να φτιάχνεις 8 νούμερα για να καλύψεις όλα τα σώματα. Συν τοις άλλοις, αν μια γυναίκα δεν επιθυμεί διακαώς να είναι αδύνατη, τότε δεν αγοράζει προϊόντα αδυνατίσματος, δεν πηγαίνει σε ινστιτούτα, δεν κάνει αγώνα δρόμου να χωρέσει σε σορτσάκια που φτιάχνονται για έφηβες κτλ. Το τραγικό, δε, είναι ότι συχνά προσπαθεί να μοιάσει με ένα πρότυπο που δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα:






(Πάω να διαβάσω τον Καμπουράκη)


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

Σωστά Παλάβρα. Αυτά τα έχει φωνάξει εδώ και πολύν καιρό η Ναόμι Γουλφ στο _The Beauty Myth_, που δε βλέπω να έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά. (Πώς έτσι, κυρίες του φόρουμ;). Κείμενά της βλέπω εδώ και εδώ. Σχετικό επίσης αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Σαφώς και παίζει, όπως κάθε βιομηχανία (του Χόλλυγουντ για τα πρότυπα συναισθημάτων, των τροφίμων για τα πρότυπα του επιθυμητού τροφίμου, της διανόησης για τα πρότυπα και τις μόδες σκέψης κλπ.). Αλλά η κατασκευή ενός προτύπου ομορφιάς δεν αφορά μόνο την εποχή μας. Ποιος μου λέει ότι η Αφροδίτη της Μήλου, π.χ., δεν είναι "κατασκευασμένη", όπως, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, το ψιμυθιωμένο με photoshop πρόσωπο του γιουτουμπίου σου; Η προσπάθεια κατάργησης κάθε προτύπου, αν ευοδωθεί κάποτε στο όνομα του φυσικού δεδομένου και των δικαιωμάτων του, δεν θα αποτελεί σε καμία περίπτωση επιστροφή σε μια προβιομηχανική εποχή απουσίας προτύπων.

Επίσης, η αναπόληση του λίπους της προβιομηχανικής εποχής με τα άγχη τροφικής επιβίωσής της πόσο αντιστοιχεί στη σημερινή πραγματικότητα των υπερκορεσμένων από τρόφιμα πλούσιων κοινωνιών του πλανήτη; Δεν ήταν κοινωνιολογικά λογικό να αλλάξουν αντίστοιχα και τα πρότυπα ομορφιάς, προς κάτι πιο ελαφρύ;

Τέλος, το πρότυπο ομορφιάς στην Κίνα, π.χ., είναι πολύ πιο λεπτό απ' ό,τι σ' εμάς. Όχι βέβαια στα χρόνια των Τανγκ, αλλά σήμερα. Δεν είναι δηλαδή όλη η υφήλιος ένα πράμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2012)

Μα δεν διαφωνώ σ' αυτό. Δεν υπάρχει δίπολο παχουλή = καλή, αδύνατη = κακή. Είναι λογικό το πρότυπο να είναι ένα αδύνατο γυμνασμένο σώμα, αφού αυτό συμβαδίζει και με τη γενικότερη αντίληψη περί υγείας των δυτικών κοινωνιών. Όμως αυτό το «αδύνατο» δεν σημαίνει ότι μια γυναίκα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να έχει ένα σώμα με προεφηβικά χαρακτηριστικά, επειδή αυτό τις περισσότερες φορές είναι ανέφικτο. Θέλω να πω, άλλο το πρότυπο της ομορφιάς που επιβάλλεται από μια κοινωνία, με βάση τα εν γένει χαρακτηριστικά της, και άλλο αυτό που επιβάλλεται από μια βιομηχανία, με βάση τα εκάστοτε ποσοστά κέρδους.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Ε, συμφωνούμε λοιπόν! Για το στιλ unisex υποθέτω θα υπάρχουν αναλύσεις. Και κάτι ελαφρώς (έως πολύ ελαφρώς) σχετικό (ΝΥΤ):

North Korea Experts Can See a Lot in a Hemline

SEOUL, South Korea — Keeping track of women’s hemlines is, admittedly, an unusual way to judge the mind-set of a country’s leader. 

But that is just what veteran North Korea watchers have resorted to in trying to peer into one of the world’s most isolated countries and divine what its new young leader, Kim Jong-un, is thinking. For weeks now, those analysts have puzzled over photos of women sporting miniskirts and heels in downtown Pyongyang, a stunning change from the years when Western wear was mostly shunned in favor of billowy traditional dresses or drab Mao-style work uniforms.

Then, Mr. Kim himself was shown on state TV giving a thumbs up to a girl band featuring leggy string players performing for him and his generals, and the debate over deeper meaning began in earnest.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Οι ακραίες συνθήκες καύσωνα θα κρατήσουν κλειστό τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Ακρόπολης και του Διονυσιακού Θεάτρου, προκειμένου να προστατευθούν από την θερμική καταπόνηση, τόσο οι επισκέπτες, όσο και οι εργαζόμενοι.

Η λειτουργία των δύο χώρων σταμάτησε για το κοινό στις 14:00, ενώ η έκδοση των εισιτηρίων διεκόπη 30 λεπτά νωρίτερα.

Αυτό αποφάσισε ομόφωνα, σε έκτακτη συνεδρίασή της, η επταμελής Εκτελεστική Γραμματεία της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Υπαλλήλων Φυλάξεως Αρχαιοτήτων (ΠΕΥΦΑ) και έχει ενημερωθεί η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού.
http://www.nooz.gr/greece/kleinei-i-akropoli-logo-kaisona


— Ρε Μανόλη, θα βγάλουμε την μπέμπελη, ρε Μανόλη. Δεν το κλείνουμε το ρημάδι να πάμε σπίτι μας; Άσε που θα μας μείνει και κάνας τουρίστας και πού να τον τρέχουμε μέσα στο καμίνι.
— Ναι, ρε Σωτήρη, δίκιο έχεις. Κάτσε να πάρω το υπουργείο να τους πω ότι εμείς την κάνουμε.
(Λήξη της έκτακτης συνεδρίασης)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Με τρία χιλιοστά χιόνι κλείνουν τα σχολεία για να μη φάει τάχα τα μούτρα του κάνα πιτσιρίκι (άσχετα που η απόφαση παίρνεται συνήθως όταν οι γονείς είναι ήδη στη δουλειά και δεν υπάρχει κανείς να τα παραλάβει), με λίγη ζέστη κλείνουν οι αρχαιολογικοί χώροι μην κάνει μήνυση κάνας τουρίστας που τονε βάρεσε η ηλίαση κατακούτελα (γιατί έτσι έχουμε ακούσει ότι κάνουν στα εξωτερικά, είναι κάτι πονηράντζες αυτοίοί...)
Πάντα στο Λεκανοπέδιο όμως, ε; Η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα δεν έχει ψυχή. Ούτε καύσωνες ούτε παγετούς. Α, μπα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Είχα την τύχη να επισκεφτώ πρόσφατα τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Εφέσου (πρώτα) και (σχεδόν αμέσως μετά) τον χώρο των ανασκαφών στο Ακρωτήρι, στη Σαντορίνη.

Στην Έφεσο ένιωσα (ίσως και λίγο πιο έντονα) αυτό που νιώθω όποτε βλέπω αρχαία στο εξωτερικό. Ότι είναι ένα απλό έκθεμα τέχνης, ιστορίας, πείτε το όπως θέλετε· υπάρχει κάτι, πάντως, που δεν βοηθούσε να νιώσω τη μέθεξη που νιώθω ακόμη και στα πιο ασήμαντα ερείπια που σημαδεύονται απλώς από ένα φθαρμένο συρματόπλεγμα της αρχαιολογικής και μια καφετιά «πολιτιστική» πινακίδα. Αυτό που νιώθεις μπαίνοντας στον πανέμορφα νεοσκέπαστο χώρο στο Ακρωτήρι.

Αυτό που με στενοχώρησε όμως ήταν ότι στην Έφεσο υπήρχε τρίγλωσση σήμανση σε κάθε σημαντικό χώρο ενώ στο Ακρωτήρι τίποτε περισσότερο από δυο τρεις στρατηγικά τοποθετημένες κατόψεις --χωρίς καν τις κλασικές βοηθητικές ταμπελίτσες σήμανσης των χώρων. Ακόμη χειρότερα· στην Έφεσο μπορούσες να νοικιάσεις το σύστημα ψηφιακής προσωπικής ξενάγησης (αυτό το εξειδικευμένο κασετόφωνο, δηλαδή) ενώ στην Ελλάδα έπρεπε να ψάξεις να βρεις ξεναγό (που δεν υπήρχε --και πόσοι να υπάρχουν, πια; ) επειδή, ως γνωστόν (και επισημαίνεται στη σχετική ταμπέλα στην είσοδο) «απαγορεύεται η ξενάγηση από μη διπλωματούχα μέλη».

Κι αναρωτιέμαι: Ναι, τον θέλω τον σεβασμό που δείχνουν όσοι ασχολούνται με αγάπη και μόρφωση στο αρχαιολογικό κύκλωμα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά γιατί να μην μπορεί π.χ. η απαγόρευση της απουσίας ξεναγού να περιορίζεται στα γκρουπ και να μην υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αξιοποιήσουμε ένα ανάλογο ψηφιακό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα; Και ας πηγαίνουν τα έσοδα υπέρ των ξεναγών ή των ανασκαφέων (που ως γνωστόν διαθέτουν διάφορα προνόμια μέχρι τη δημοσίευση των ερευνών και μετά); Γιατί να πρέπει να περιδιαβαίνουμε οι ανεξάρτητοι, μεμονωμένοι Έλληνες (και άλλοι) τουρίστες τον χώρο και να περιοριζόμαστε απλώς σε μερικές αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες;


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Βεβαίως, ένα πράγμα που ξεχνάνε να αναφέρουν όσοι ασχολούνται με τη διάκριση παχουλή- λεπτή είναι ότι περιλαμβάνει και το φόβο της ηλικίας, πολύ μεγάλος φόβος ειδικά στις βόρειες αστικές κοινωνίες, όπου παραδοσιακά η γυναίκα (και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, ο άντρας) που μεγαλώνει χάνει την όποια θέση της στην κοινωνία. Και μοιάζει σα να μην ξέρουμε ότι άλλο σώμα έχει ο εφηβος κι άλλο ο ενήλικος, ακόμα κι αν μπαίνουν στα ίδια ρούχα. 
Επίσης συγχέεται συχνά η ομορφιά με το μέγεθος. Το σώμα μας έχει συγκεκριμένο σχήμα που δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει με την αλλαγή του βάρους. Π.χ. τα στραβά πόδια θα παραμείνουν στραβά, ανεξαρτήτως κιλών. Ο κοντός λαιμός ή η καμπούρα το ίδιο. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να βελτιώσουμε την εμφάνισή μας, απλά ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε θαύματα.

Χαίρομαι που ο αρθρογράφος δεν είναι ανασφαλής. Δηλαδή δεν έχει κανένα προβλημα να πει ότι του αρέσουν οι παχουλές. Πέρα απ'όλα τ'άλλα δείχνει και κάποια ωριμότητα που σίγουρα δεν την έχουν όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

Πάντως, αστεία -αστεία, μόλις πιάνει 40 η περιήγηση σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους είναι μαρτύριο. Αλλά τέλος παντων, ας έχουν τις ανάλογες δροσερές εγκαταστάσεις, πωλητήρια, καφετέριες κλπ. Αν νοικιάζουν παρασόλια.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Δηλαδή, συγνώμη, έρχεται ο άλλος από τα πέρατα της Γης και του λες, σόρι μάγκα, του χοτ φορ σαϊτσίιν' τράβα στο χωργιόσ' και ξαναέλα τον Σεπτέμβρη με τη δροσούλα; Δηλαδή δεν έχει δικαίωμα να αποφασίσει ο ίδιος αν θα κάτσει στη σκιά να πλακωθεί στους φραπέδες ή θα επισκεφτεί τον αρχαιολογικό χώρο που μπορεί να ονειρεύεται σαράντα χρόνια; Δεν είμαστε καλά! Αν είναι να το γράψουμε ότι είμαστε χώρα που λειτουργεί μόνο με θερμοκρασίες από δεκαπέντε μέχρι τριάντα πέντε Κελσίου, να κανονίζει και ο άλλος την πορεία του, βρε αδελφέ. Και συγνώμη, δηλαδή, αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες η Ιταλία έχει γίνει πουρές από τον απίστευτο αφρικάνικο καύσωνα. Δεν άκουσα να έκλεισε κάνα Κολοσσαίο, κάνα Τσίρκο Μάξιμο καμιά Βίλα γουατέβερ. Ρε τα κορόιδα οι Ρωμάνοι...


----------



## Elsa (Jul 16, 2012)

Τη δεύτερη φορά που επισκέφτηκα την Πομπηία, είχε τέτοιο καιρό περίπου, 40 υπό σκιάν που λένε. Κόντεψα να μείνω, να γκαγκανιάσω σαν τους έρημους που τους βρήκαν θαμμένους στη στάχτη του ηφαιστείου! Ευτυχώς, υπήρχε μια αρχαία βρύση και μπουγελωθήκαμε 2-3 φορές και τη γλιτώσαμε. Απαπαπαπα!


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Nickel, το πέτυχες διάνα!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακόμη χειρότερα· στην Έφεσο μπορούσες να νοικιάσεις το σύστημα ψηφιακής προσωπικής ξενάγησης (αυτό το εξειδικευμένο κασετόφωνο, δηλαδή) ενώ στην Ελλάδα έπρεπε να ψάξεις να βρεις ξεναγό (που δεν υπήρχε --και πόσοι να υπάρχουν, πια; ) επειδή, ως γνωστόν (και επισημαίνεται στη σχετική ταμπέλα στην είσοδο) «απαγορεύεται η ξενάγηση από μη διπλωματούχα μέλη».
> 
> Κι αναρωτιέμαι: Ναι, τον θέλω τον σεβασμό που δείχνουν όσοι ασχολούνται με αγάπη και μόρφωση στο αρχαιολογικό κύκλωμα στην Ελλάδα, αλλά γιατί να μην μπορεί π.χ. η απαγόρευση της απουσίας ξεναγού να περιορίζεται στα γκρουπ και να μην υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αξιοποιήσουμε ένα ανάλογο ψηφιακό σύστημα στην Ελλάδα; Και ας πηγαίνουν τα έσοδα υπέρ των ξεναγών ή των ανασκαφέων (που ως γνωστόν διαθέτουν διάφορα προνόμια μέχρι τη δημοσίευση των ερευνών και μετά); Γιατί να πρέπει να περιδιαβαίνουμε οι ανεξάρτητοι, μεμονωμένοι Έλληνες (και άλλοι) τουρίστες τον χώρο και να περιοριζόμαστε απλώς σε μερικές αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες;



Δόκτορ, μη χτίζεις συλλογισμούς πάνω σε ανυπόστατες εικασίες. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτόματη ξενάγηση, ο λόγος δεν είναι για να προστατεύονται οι ξεναγοί. Είναι δύο τελείως ανεξάρτητα θέματα. Αλλά και όπου υπάρχει αυτή η αυτόματη ξενάγηση (γιατί υπάρχει), τα έσοδα δεν πηγαίνουν ούτε υπέρ των ξεναγών ούτε υπέρ των ανασκαφέων ούτε τίποτα. Η δε απαγόρευση ξενάγησης από μη διπλωματούχους ξεναγούς, με όλες τις εξαιρέσεις που προβλέπονται και στο βαθμό που εφαρμόζεται στην πράξη, αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο την ξενάγηση από ανθρώπους, όχι από μηχανήματα. Άλλωστε, η γνώμη των ξεναγών σε τέτοια ζητήματα που αφορούν τη λειτουργία των αρχαιολογικών χώρων ελάχιστα βαραίνει, σε αντίθεση με τη γνώμη των αρμόδιων αρχαιολόγων, του ΚΑΣ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση, Κώστα, και λυπούμαι αν έχτισα συλλογισμούς σε εσφαλμένη βάση.

Απλώς ήταν τεράστια η απογοήτευσή μου γι' αυτό το χύμα πράγμα που συνάντησα στο εκπληκτικό περιβάλλον στο Ακρωτήρι. Για να είμαι εντάξει, όμως, πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι το εισιτήριο ήταν φτηνό (5 ευρώ) και ότι υπάρχει ειδοποίηση ότι «οι ανασκαφές δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί». Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν θα μπορέσω βιολογικά να τα ξαναδώ (γιατί δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά) «όταν θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί».

Επί της ουσίας, επομένως, αν υπάρχει (που κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπάρχει) θέμα πιο σύγχρονης αξιοποίησης κάποιων έστω χώρων, αυτό οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στο ΚΑΣ και στους αρμόδιους αρχαιολόγους ή είναι π.χ. θέμα πόρων; Υπάρχει, άραγε, και κατά τη γνώμη σου θέμα πιο σύγχρονης αξιοποίησης των χώρων; Υπάρχουν, π.χ., και εδώ κάποια προνομιακά θέματα που εμπίπτουν ή θα έπρεπε να εμπέσουν και αυτά στις αρμοδιότητες της «απελευθέρωσης των επαγγελμάτων» --όχι των μνημονίων αλλά των μυαλών; Ή είναι αναπόφευκτος ο κίνδυνος να συμβεί αυτό που ένιωσα στην Έφεσο, την κάποια τουριστικοποίηση της ατμόσφαιρας;


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

Δόκτορα, στην Έφεσο είδες πουθενά, είτε στις πινακίδες είτε αλλού, να λένε ρητά ότι όλα αυτά που βλέπετε είναι Γκρηκ; Ή Γιουνάν; Ή μήπως ήτανε όλα "ρωμαϊκά"; Οι λίθινες επιγραφές σε τι γλώσσα ήτανε γραμμένες;


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

@Δόκτορ
Εμένα να δεις την απογοήτευσή μου που πήγα προ μηνός στην Πελοπόννησο και βρήκα τουλάχιστον δύο χώρους τελείως κλειστούς, συν ένα Μουσείο. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει φράγκο...

Φυσικά και υπάρχει θέμα πιο σύγχρονης αξιοποίησης. Κάτι είχα διαβάσει για μια συνεδρίαση του ΚΑΣ περί αυτόματης ξενάγησης, με GPS και τα ρέστα, αλλά πάει χρόνος από τότε και δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.

Τώρα, για το άνοιγμα των επαγγελμάτων, είναι όπως σε πολλά άλλα επαγγέλματα. Κι εγώ, ας πούμε, θεωρώ ότι μπορώ να διδάξω τουλάχιστον εξίσου καλά τα νέα ελληνικά με την ανεκδιήγητη δασκάλα της Ραφήνας, αλλά δεν έχω τα τυπικά προσόντα ούτε καν για να υποβάλω αίτηση. Από την άλλη, σίγουρα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να ξεναγήσουν την Ακρόπολη εξίσου καλά μ' εμένα αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι που την ξεναγούν ήδη παράνομα διηγούμενοι ανεκδιήγητες μπαρούφες. Θα μου πεις: και τι έγινε; Εντάξει, δεν πέθανε κανείς από το ότι "η Δάφνη δεν ήθελε τον Απόλλωνα γιατί ήταν λεσβία", ούτε από το ότι "στη μάχη της Σαλαμίνας οι Έλληνες έβαλαν μπαρούτι στα πλοία τους. Οι Πέρσες μπήκαν μέσα στον κόλπο και, όταν πλησίασαν αρκετά τα ελληνικά πλοία, οι Έλληνες τους έβαλαν φωτιά και τους τίναξαν στον αέρα." Τέλος, όπως το ότι σε κουράρει ένας διπλωματούχος γιατρός δεν σε προστατεύει από μια ενδεχόμενη καταστροφή με υπαιτιότητά του/της, έτσι και το ότι σε ξεναγεί ένας/μία διπλωματούχος ξεναγός δεν σε προστατεύει αναγκαστικά από μια κακή ξενάγηση. Ισχύει δηλαδή και εδώ ό,τι ισχύει γενικότερα, σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα. Να καταργήσουμε όμως γι' αυτό όλες τις πιστοποιήσεις; Μη γένοιτο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Elsa (Jul 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δόκτορα, στην Έφεσο είδες πουθενά, είτε στις πινακίδες είτε αλλού, να λένε ρητά ότι όλα αυτά που βλέπετε είναι Γκρηκ; Ή Γιουνάν; Ή μήπως ήτανε όλα "ρωμαϊκά"; Οι λίθινες επιγραφές σε τι γλώσσα ήτανε γραμμένες;


Όταν είχα επισκεφτεί στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Περγάμου, ο ξεναγός έλεγε ότι τα έφτιαξαν «οι Ίωνες», αλλά το έλεγε σαν να μην ήταν Έλληνες.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Αυτό είναι από την εποχή που τα λεωφορεία ανέβαιναν ως την είσοδο του χώρου (και υπάρχουν ακόμα και σήμερα βιβλία που πουλιούνται στους τουρίστες με φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την εποχή, με τα λεωφορεία παρκαρισμένα κάτω ακριβώς από το βράχο του Άρειου Πάγου, εκεί που μιλάει ο Βέγγος...) Μετά κατέβηκαν στη Διονυσίου Αρεοπαγίτου και μετά απόμεινε το σημερινό πάρκιν, στο Διόνυσο.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 16, 2012)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, σήμερα οι αρμόδιοι θα είχαν φροντίσει να προσφέρουν ένα δροσερό ποτήρι νερό σε κάθε τουρίστα που φτάνει ξέπνοος στο βράχο, θα τον ενημέρωναν για τον κίνδυνο θερμοπληξίας, χωρίς να του αρνηθούν την είσοδο ασφαλώς, και θα φρόντιζαν (πληρώνοντας τους φύλακες υπερωρία) να μείνει ο αρχαιολογικός χώρος ανοιχτός μέχρι τις 8-9 το βράδυ, που δροσίζει. Ή να έκλεινε το μεσημέρι για 2 ώρες και να ξανάνοιγε το απόγευμα.
Αλλά ποιος να σκεφτεί, ποιος να φροντίσει, ποιος να συμφωνήσει... 
(Το παραπάνω το σκέφτηκα μετά από την εμπειρία που είχα στη Βουδαπέστη, καθώς περίμενα στην ουρά, μέσα στο λιοπύρι, με 38 βαθμούς, για να επισκεφτώ το κτίριο του κοινοβουλίου. Μια τέντα με 5-6 ψύκτες και αντίστοιχους ευγενικούς νεαρούς, είχε στηθεί στον περίβολο και πρόσφερε δροσερό νερό στους καταπονημένους τουρίστες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Στην Έφεσο ακολούθησα ξενάγηση με ελληνικό γκρουπ και Τούρκο ξεναγό, ο οποίος μας είπε ότι ήταν από τη Ρόδο (ίσως και δεν ήταν, έκανε πολλά λάθη σε σύγχρονα ελληνικά που δεν είχαν σχέση με το αντικείμενο της ξενάγησης). Μου είπε ότι είχε σπουδάσει αρχαιολογία και αγγλική φιλολογία στη Σμύρνη και μετά έζησε στο Κουσάντασι. Προσπάθησε καλά να κρατήσει μια ισορροπία (όπως και τα μέλη του γκρουπ, που είχαν ενημερωθεί από τη διεύθυνση της εκδρομής «να μην παίξουν ξύλο με τον ξεναγό, επειδή "αυτοί τα έχουν σπουδάσει αλλιώς και τα ξέρουν αλλιώς από εμάς"»). Δεν τον διευκόλυνε η σύνθεση του γκρουπ για πολλά πολλά όμως· δεν υπήρχαν Μικρασιάτες έστω τρίτης γενιάς ενώ υπήρχαν Κύπριοι .

Earion, οι επιγραφές στην Έφεσο είναι κυρίως στα ελληνικά, αλλά είδα και πολλές στα λατινικά και ο ξεναγός έδειξε ελληνικές επιγραφές, διάβασε δε κανά δυο και τις εξήγησε σε όσους δεν τις έβγαζαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ισχύει δηλαδή και εδώ ό,τι ισχύει γενικότερα, σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα. Να καταργήσουμε όμως γι' αυτό όλες τις πιστοποιήσεις; Μη γένοιτο.


Όχι. Να βρούμε συστήματα πιστοποίησης για τα πάντα. Αυτό που έκαναν οι Φινλανδοί πριν 15 χρόνια και τώρα μας κουνάνε το δάχτυλο.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Σκεφτόμουν ότι σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, σήμερα οι αρμόδιοι θα είχαν φροντίσει να προσφέρουν ένα δροσερό ποτήρι νερό σε κάθε τουρίστα που φτάνει ξέπνοος στο βράχο, θα τον ενημέρωναν για τον κίνδυνο θερμοπληξίας, χωρίς να του αρνηθούν την είσοδο ασφαλώς, και θα φρόντιζαν (πληρώνοντας τους φύλακες υπερωρία) να μείνει ο αρχαιολογικός χώρος ανοιχτός μέχρι τις 8-9 το βράδυ, που δροσίζει. Ή να έκλεινε το μεσημέρι για 2 ώρες και να ξανάνοιγε το απόγευμα.
> Αλλά ποιος να σκεφτεί, ποιος να φροντίσει, ποιος να συμφωνήσει...
> (Το παραπάνω το σκέφτηκα μετά από την εμπειρία που είχα στη Βουδαπέστη, καθώς περίμενα στην ουρά, μέσα στο λιοπύρι, με 38 βαθμούς, για να επισκεφτώ το κτίριο του κοινοβουλίου. Μια τέντα με 5-6 ψύκτες και αντίστοιχους ευγενικούς νεαρούς, είχε στηθεί στον περίβολο και πρόσφερε δροσερό νερό στους καταπονημένους τουρίστες.)





Νομίζω πως τα είπες όλα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2012)

To oποίο μου θύμισε ότι στο πρόσφατο ταξίδι στη Ν. Αφρική στην ουρά για εισιτήριο τελεφερίκ για το Τραπεζοειδές είχε υπόστεγο με ψεκαστήρες κάθε ένα μέτρο. Και ταμπελίτσες που σε ενημέρωναν για τη ζέστη και τους κινδύνους από τα άλλα καιρικά φαινόμενα της περιοχής. 

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως στην Ελλάδα πόσο εύκολο θα ήταν να πει ο διευθυντής του αρχαιολογικού χώρου κλείνουμε για το μεσημέρι και ξανανοίγουμε στις έξι το απόγευμα. Δηλαδή έχει ο διευθυντής την αρμοδιότητα να πάρει μια τέτοια απόφαση; Κι αν την έχει (που την έχει, γιατί αποφάσισε να κλείσουν ούτως ή άλλως), υπάρχει περίπτωση να αρνηθούν οι εργαζόμενοι να εργαστούν με αλλαγμένο ωράριο; Ή να ζητήσουν να πληρωθούν υπερωρία; Και υπάρχει περίπτωση το υπουργείο να αρνηθεί να πληρώσει γιατί η απόφαση πάρθηκε χωρίς υπουργική απόφαση; Κλπ κλπ, δηλαδή έχουμε ένα σωρό προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με το ποιος αποφασίζει και ποιος αναλαμβάνει ευθύνη. Ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο απλώς να κλείσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ίσως είναι πιο εύκολο απλώς να κλείσεις.


Νομίζω ότι το έχω πει κι άλλη φορά. Το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να κλείσουν έτσι απροειδοποίητα το χώρο, αλλά και με προειδοποίηση, για να απεργήσουν, τη στιγμή που ο άλλος μπορεί να προγραμμάτιζε εδώ και χρόνια το ταξίδι του για το ιερό του προσκύνημα, με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι κάποια επαγγέλματα θα έπρεπε να μην μπορούν να φύγουν από τη θέση τους το καλοκαίρι: ούτε οι πυροσβέστες ούτε οι ναυτικοί ούτε οι αρχαιοφύλακες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2012)

Ο πρόεδρος του συνδικαλιστικού τους οργάνου σήμερα το πρωί ήταν στο Μέγκα. Του λέει λοιπόν ο Οικονομέας ότι ο ίδιος είχε πάει στην Αίγυπτο να δει τις πυραμίδες κλπ, και ότι εκεί έκανε περισσότερη ζέστη, και τι του απαντάει ο θεός; «Ε, στην Αίγυπτο οι 40 βαθμοί είναι σαν 30 στην Ελλάδα». Η Κνωσός βέβαια δεν έκλεισε χτες, ακόμα κι αν στην Κρήτη το καλοκαίρι οι θερμοκρασίες είναι υψηλότερες από την Αθήνα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2012)

Αυτό το είχατε ψαρέψει ή μας ξέφυγε; (the Guardian)

A Spanish doctor has been ordered to pay for the upkeep of a child after a failed abortion operation meant the boy's mother was obliged to see her pregnancy through to the end.

In a unique case, a court in Palma de Mallorca ordered the unnamed doctor to pay almost €1,000 (£800) a month in maintenance for the child until he reaches his 25th birthday.

"There has never been a case like this before in Spain," said Eva Munar, lawyer for the 24-year-old mother. "We don't know if it has ever happened anywhere else in the world."

The boy was born in October 2010, six months after his mother had gone for an abortion at the city's Emece clinic. The operation had been performed when the mother was almost seven weeks pregnant. The doctor told her two weeks later that a scan proved she was no longer pregnant.

In his sentence, Judge Francisco Pérez said the doctor had paid virtually no attention to the scan, though Munar said the clinic had not produced a copy.

"The scan lasted three minutes and I was out again," the mother told journalists on Thursday. "It was: 'You are fine, off you go and carry on with your life as normal.' " She did not return to the clinic for three months, and only after becoming convinced she must have become pregnant by mistake once more.

A fresh scan revealed, however, that this was the same pregnancy. She was already into her sixth month and past the 22-week limit for abortions in Spain. "I sought advice and was told that it would be a crime to abort at that stage," she said.

The woman, who had hidden her pregnancy from her family out of fear at their reaction, was forced to confront her parents with the news. She and the child now live with them. Despite the fact that a suction technique had been used to try to remove the embryo, the boy was born healthy.

The mother sued the doctor for damages, with the court awarding her €150,000 (£120,000). It also decided the doctor and his insurer should pay maintenance of €978 a month for 25 years, or a further €293,000.

"I am living off my parents now, and it shouldn't be like that," the mother said.

Among other things, Pérez pointed out that the mother had suffered huge stress because she did not know whether her child would be born healthy after the failed abortion attempt. The consequences of the doctor's error, Perez said, would be with the mother forever.

"I am OK now, because I have had to accept things. There is no other option. I'm happy with my son," she said. "When I have to explain all this to him, I'll try to make sure that he feels OK about it. It was back then that he was not wanted, not now."

Munar said: "Obviously this has changed her life. This is not what she was planning and she certainly didn't expect it to happen after visiting the clinic.

"I am just glad the child was born healthy and we didn't have to bring a different kind of negligence case."

The doctor's lawyers are reportedly set to appeal against the decision.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο πρόεδρος του συνδικαλιστικού τους οργάνου σήμερα το πρωί ήταν στο Μέγκα. Του λέει λοιπόν ο Οικονομέας ότι ο ίδιος είχε πάει στην Αίγυπτο να δει τις πυραμίδες κλπ, και ότι εκεί έκανε περισσότερη ζέστη, και τι του απαντάει ο θεός; «Ε, στην Αίγυπτο οι 40 βαθμοί είναι σαν 30 στην Ελλάδα». Η Κνωσός βέβαια δεν έκλεισε χτες, ακόμα κι αν στην Κρήτη το καλοκαίρι οι θερμοκρασίες είναι υψηλότερες από την Αθήνα.


Είδα ένα απόσπασμα αυτής της τοποθέτησης κάποιου νεαρού συνδικαλιστή. Επί λέξει είπε: *
"Και τι έγινε που δεν είδαν την Ακρόπολη; Σιγά τα ωά! Ας ξανάρθουν αύριο."

*​Έτσι λοιπόν αυτό το αηδιαστικό νεαρό άτομο, που πληρώνεται με τους φόρους μας, αποφάσισε θρασύτατα ότι ο κάθε τουρίστας που έρχεται από την άκρη του κόσμου, ο τουρίστας που περνάει με ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο για λίγες ώρες από την Ελλάδα και διάλεξε τη συγκεκριμένη κρουαζιέρα με κριτήριο _και _το ότι θα δει την Ακρόπολη, και αψηφά τον καύσωνα για να το πραγματοποιήσει αυτό, μπορεί να ξανάρθει και την επόμενη μέρα. Αν αυτός ο κύριος ήταν υπάλληλος σε κατάστημα και έδιωχνε μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο τους πελάτες από τους οποίους εξαρτάται ο μισθός του, σίγουρα θα είχε απολυθεί αμέσως.


----------



## Earion (Jul 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Earion, οι επιγραφές στην Έφεσο είναι κυρίως στα ελληνικά, αλλά είδα και πολλές στα λατινικά και ο ξεναγός έδειξε ελληνικές επιγραφές, διάβασε δε κανά δυο και τις εξήγησε σε όσους δεν τις έβγαζαν.



Δεν εννοούσα σε τι γλώσσα είναι οι επιγραφές της Εφέσου, ρώτησα σε τι γλώσσα* λένε οι Τούρκοι ξεναγοί* ότι είναι. Βλ. και πιο πάνω (#1849 της Έλσας). Το επισημαίνω για να έχουμε συνείδηση ότι υπάρχει άλλο ένα σημείο τριβής με τους γείτονες, που αρνούνται να μιλήσουν για "Έλληνες" και "ελληνικό" πολιτισμό στη Μικρά Ασία. Ό,τι είναι ρωμαϊκής εποχής βαφτίζεται βολικότατα "ρωμαϊκό" (ταυτίζοντας χρονολόγηση με πολιτιστική προέλευση). Ό,τι είναι από παλιότερη εποχή βαφτίζεται "ιωνικό", "αιολικό" ή "δωρικό" (ωσάν αυτά να μην είναι υποσύνολα του "ελληνικού"). Αυτά μαθαίνουν τα εκατομμύρια των τουριστών που περνάνε από τις παλιές ελληνικές πόλεις της Μικρασίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Στα ελληνικά.

Από την αρχή της ξενάγησης, ο ξεναγός προσπάθησε να χτίσει γέφυρες, να αποφύγει τα πολλά πολλά Γιουνάν κλπ. Φαίνεται ότι έχουν γίνει επεισόδια με ελληνικά τουριστικά γκρουπ. Όπως λες όμως, η ουσία δεν είναι τι λένε σε εμάς (άλλωστε, εμείς *βλέπουμε* σε τι γλώσσα είναι οι επιγραφές) αλλά τι λένε στα ξένα γκρουπ.

Αλλά ναι, ότι υπήρχε αυτή η έμφαση στο ρωμαϊκό, υπήρχε.

Και να επισημάνω επίσης την έμφαση που δίνουν στην «αδιάκοπη» παρουσία του τουρκικού έθνους στη Μικρασία από τον 11ο αιώνα, προσφέροντας το απόλυτο παράδειγμα των δύο μέτρων και δύο σταθμών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Δεν εννοούσα σε τι γλώσσα είναι οι επιγραφές της Εφέσου, ρώτησα σε τι γλώσσα* λένε οι Τούρκοι ξεναγοί* ότι είναι. Βλ. και πιο πάνω (#1849 της Έλσας). Το επισημαίνω για να έχουμε συνείδηση ότι υπάρχει άλλο ένα σημείο τριβής με τους γείτονες, που αρνούνται να μιλήσουν για "Έλληνες" και "ελληνικό" πολιτισμό στη Μικρά Ασία. Ό,τι είναι ρωμαϊκής εποχής βαφτίζεται βολικότατα "ρωμαϊκό" (ταυτίζοντας χρονολόγηση με πολιτιστική προέλευση). Ό,τι είναι από παλιότερη εποχή βαφτίζεται "ιωνικό", "αιολικό" ή "δωρικό" (ωσάν αυτά να μην είναι υποσύνολα του "ελληνικού"). Αυτά μαθαίνουν τα εκατομμύρια των τουριστών που περνάνε από τις παλιές ελληνικές πόλεις της Μικρασίας.





Elsa said:


> Όταν είχα επισκεφτεί στον αρχαιολογικό χώρο της Περγάμου, ο ξεναγός έλεγε ότι τα έφτιαξαν «οι Ίωνες», αλλά το έλεγε σαν να μην ήταν Έλληνες.



Ναι, η Έλσα έχει δίκιο. Έτσι το λένε. Αλλά... Χμμμ... Να μια ενδιαφέρουσα καλοκαιρινή συζήτηση.  Οι Ίωνες της Μικρασίας ήταν ελληνικό φύλο. Μετείχαν και πρόσφεραν τεράστια σε αυτό που ονομάζεται ελληνικός πολιτισμός. Πολεμούσαν και σκοτώνονταν αλύπητα μεταξύ τους όπως και εμείς, τα δισέγγονά τους. Αγωνίζονταν στις Ολυμπιάδες και άρα, ήταν Έλληνες και με τα τότε κριτήρια.Τελεία. Ήταν όμως «Έλληνες» με την εθνική έννοια που καταλαβαίνουμε σήμερα; (Και, καλοκαίρι που είναι, ας μη βάλουμε στη συζήτηση την έννοια του Έλληνα κατά τη χριστιανική εκκλησία..).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, η Έλσα έχει δίκιο. Έτσι το λένε. Αλλά... Χμμμ... Να μια ενδιαφέρουσα καλοκαιρινή συζήτηση.  Οι Ίωνες της Μικρασίας ήταν ελληνικό φύλο. Μετείχαν και πρόσφεραν τεράστια σε αυτό που ονομάζεται ελληνικός πολιτισμός. Πολεμούσαν και σκοτώνονταν αλύπητα μεταξύ τους όπως και εμείς, τα δισέγγονά τους. Αγωνίζονταν στις Ολυμπιάδες και άρα, ήταν Έλληνες και με τα τότε κριτήρια.Τελεία. Ήταν όμως «Έλληνες» με την εθνική έννοια που καταλαβαίνουμε σήμερα; (Και, καλοκαίρι που είναι, ας μη βάλουμε στη συζήτηση την έννοια του Έλληνα κατά τη χριστιανική εκκλησία..).


Αυτό πρέπει να το δεις με την έννοια που το αντιλαμβάνονται οι Τούρκοι - μέρος της εθνικής αφήγησής τους ήταν, και για πολλούς είναι ακόμα (υπάρχουν και τουρκοβαρεμένοι εκτός από ελληνοβαρεμένους), ότι τα φύλα που ζούσαν στην περιοχή της σημερινής Τουρκίας ήταν τουρκικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό πρέπει να το δεις με την έννοια που το αντιλαμβάνονται οι Τούρκοι - μέρος της εθνικής αφήγησής τους ήταν, και για πολλούς είναι ακόμα (υπάρχουν και τουρκοβαρεμένοι εκτός από ελληνοβαρεμένους), ότι τα φύλα που ζούσαν στην περιοχή της σημερινής Τουρκίας ήταν τουρκικά.



Μα προφανώς, προφανώς.

Η ουσία είναι ότι ο τρόπος διάδοσης της εθνικής αφήγησης σε διεθνές ακροατήριο δεν μπορεί να επαφίεται στην (καλή ή μη) θέληση των άλλων. Ούτε εμείς θα προωθήσουμε από μόνοι μας την τρέχουσα τουρκική εθνική αφήγηση, ούτε εκείνοι θα το κάνουν για τη δική μας.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2012)

Ιάδες, Ίωνες, σας διακόπτω για να αναρωτηθώ ενώπιόν σας: λέτε ετούτοι να γίνουν η νέα ομάδα προσφύγων στο Γιουνανιστάν;

Πάντως, Ίωνες υπήρχαν και αλλού, όχι μόνο στη Μικρασία. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου, Δόκτορ: τι εννοείς όταν λες "Ήταν όμως «Έλληνες» με την εθνική έννοια που καταλαβαίνουμε σήμερα;" Αν εννοείς πολίτες του ελληνικού εθνικού κράτους, προφανώς και όχι. Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να ρώτησες κάτι τόσο αυτονόητο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2012)

Costas said:


> λέτε ετούτοι να γίνουν η νέα ομάδα προσφύγων στο Γιουνανιστάν;


Τώρα φταίω εγώ αν κάνω λογοπαίγνιο του είδους «πήγε για Μάλι και βγήκε κουρεμένος»;


Μη δίνετε σημασία. Inside joke...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2012)

Μα προφανώς ρώτησα κάτι τόσο αυτονόητο. Εξίσου αυτονόητο δεν είναι όμως και ότι εφόσον τα της Ιωνίας αποδίδονται ορθώς ως ιωνικά {κάποια στιγμή, π.χ., ο ξεναγός όντως ανέφερε ότι η Σάμος ήταν τον 6ο αιώνα το κέντρο της Ιωνίας --λάθος ήταν άραγε αυτό; --όσο θυμάμαι, για την εποχή του Πολυκράτη τουλάχιστον, ίσχυε αυτό}, τα της Ρόδου π.χ. ως δωρικά, τα της Λέσβου ως αιολικά, μου έρχεται δύσκολο να κατηγορήσω τον οποιοδήποτε Τούρκο ξεναγό που σταματάει την εξιστόρησή του εκεί που τον «συμφέρει», όπως θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να κατηγορήσω τον Άγγλο ξεναγό που δεν θα ιστορήσει το χρονικό της ελγίνειας λεηλασίας με τον τρόπο που τον βλέπουμε εμείς, ούτε τον Γερμανό ξεναγό που θα αναφέρει ως σωστική --κατά την άποψή των δικών τους αρχαιολόγων-- την παρέμβαση και μεταφορά του βωμού της Περγάμου στο Βερολίνο.

Με άλλα λόγια, δεν θεωρώ δουλειά των ξένων ξεναγών, κατά τη δράση τους στον χώρο τους, να διαδώσουν τη δική μας άποψη σε διάφορα ιστορικά ή αρχαιολογικά θέματα. Προφανώς κρίνω (όσο μπορώ) τη φαινόμενη επιστημονική ακεραιότητά τους, αλλά δεν περιμένω και να κάνουν τη δική μας δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 18, 2012)

Jonah Falcon, Man With World's Largest Penis, Frisked By TSA At California Airport.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/social/210059.html


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2012)

Το σπίτι τους καιγότανε για να νοιαστούν; 
Άσε που μπορεί να την ήθελαν κιόλας τη φωτιά. 
Ό,τι πουλιόταν, πουλήθηκε, τώρα θέλουμε κι άλλα οικόπεδα με θέα τον Πατραϊκό, τον Κορινθιακό και τα συναφή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

*Ανακαλύφθηκε το αρχαιότερο σουτιέν στον κόσμο 532 ετών*
Με την εντυπωσιακή ανακάλυψη του αρχαιότερου στηθόδεσμου στον κόσμο στο Τιρόλο, «ξαναγράφεται» η ιστορία των εσωρούχων.






(Καθημερινή, σήμερα)

Και επειδή εσώρουχα δεν είναι μόνο τα σουτιέν, πολύ πιο αναλυτικό άρθρο με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες εδώ:
*Medieval lingerie* (The official website of BBC History Magazine)


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Japan’s agricultural ministry, for now, says it is not considering an increase in rice imports, which are all but shut out by a *778 percent tariff*. Since 1995, the government has imported about 700,000 tons of rice tariff-free annually, most of which it diverts to uses that do not compete with Japanese rice, like livestock feed and emergency stockpiles.  (ΝΥΤ) Αυτό θα πει ελεύθερες αγορές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Αν διαβάσετε τον σημερινό Κασιμάτη στην Καθημερινή και θέλετε να οπτικοποιήσετε τις κακίες που λέει, έχω προσθέσει συνδέσμους που σας πάνε αμέσως στις σωστές σελίδες της National Portrait Gallery.

Κοιτούσα τις φωτογραφίες από την τελετή παραλαβής στο υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και μέσα σε μια στιγμή τα κατάλαβα όλα. Θυμήθηκα αμέσως το ψυχρό, αυτοκρατορικό βλέμμα της Ελισάβετ στο περίφημο «Darnley Portrait»· την υπεροψία με την οποία ο κόμης του Άραντελ υψώνει το φρύδι και στρέφει το πρόσωπο προς το μέρος του θεατή, ενώ συγχρόνως γέρνει ελαφρά και το κεφάλι του προς τα πίσω· τον Κρόμγουελ, που τραβάει τους ώμους πίσω για να δείξει το παράστημά του· την ονειροπόληση που συνυπάρχει με την επίγνωση της διανοητικής ανωτερότητας στο βλέμμα του αρχιτέκτονα Τζον Βάνμπρο· τον Κρίστοφερ Ρεν, τον αρχιτέκτονα του καθεδρικού του Αγίου Παύλου, ο οποίος, αν και καθιστός στο γραφείο του, τεντώνει τον κορμό και φουσκώνει το στήθος· τον ποιητή Γουέρντσγουερθ, ευθυτενή, με τα χέρια του όμως σταυρωμένα στο στήθος και το κεφάλι να γέρνει προς τα κάτω από σκέψεις βαριές, που τις υπαινίσσεται ο σκοτεινός ουρανός του φόντου· τον Ντισραέλι, ακόμη, λεπτοκαμωμένο και εύθραυστο, που όμως όσο περισσότερο τον προσέχεις φαντάζει σταθερός σαν βράχος που θα μείνει ακλόνητος στις επιθέσεις των πολιτικών αντιπάλων του...


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

*Hurdler's extraordinary hip-wiggling warm-up performance caught on camera as she prepares to hit the track*

A young Australian hurdler is taking the Internet by storm with a warm-up dance she performed during the IAAF World Junior Championship last weekend in Barcelona. To shake off pre-race jitters, Michelle Jenneke, wearing a bright green ribbon in her hair, smiles as she hops up and down, wiggling her hips and waving to the crowd. The 19-year-old's warm-up routine has had nearly 133,000* views since it was uploaded to YouTube yesterday, with Twitter users labelling her 'The Hottest Hurdler Ever'.
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ing-warm-performance-video.html#ixzz21FjNykap

* In the millions already...


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2012)

Πάντως δικαίως (αν και όχι αθώως...) κουνούσε τους γοφούς της έτσι, αφού στην υπερπήδηση των εμποδίων κάνουν ακριβώς την ίδια κίνηση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2012)

ON THIS DAY

On July 21, 1925, the ''monkey trial'' ended in Dayton, Tenn., with John T. Scopes convicted of violating state law for teaching Darwin's theory of evolution. (The conviction was later overturned.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Και με την ευκαιρία λέω να βρω και να ξαναδώ την ταινία _Inherit the Wind_. Είτε στην πρώτη της εκδοχή, του '60, με τον Σπένσερ Τρέισι και τον Φρέντρικ Μαρτς (που νομίζω ότι ήταν η καλύτερη) είτε στην τηλεταινία του 1999, με τον Τζακ Λέμον και τον Τζορτζ Σκοτ. Τις συνιστώ και τις δύο ανεπιφύλακτα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2012)

Για να φτάσει η ΝΥΤ να γράψει κύριο άρθρο σαν κι αυτό...


----------



## panadeli (Jul 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πάντως δικαίως (αν και όχι αθώως...) κουνούσε τους γοφούς της έτσι, αφού στην υπερπήδηση των εμποδίων κάνουν ακριβώς την ίδια κίνηση.



Και είχε και αποτέλεσμα. Πρώτη βγήκε.
Πρώτη στον αγώνα, πρώτη και στις καρδιές μας! :up:


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2012)

[Ο Greg Oulsen σκότωσε τους γονείς του όταν ήταν 14 ετών]. (ΝΥΤ)

Yet in Greg’s mental reconstruction, even at this late date, there remained one last chance for the whole plan to be scuttled. It came on that Friday afternoon when he shouted an obscenity at his girlfriend and Tony Phillips [ένας δάσκαλός του] stopped him. After scolding the eighth grader for using such language at school, Phillips detained Greg long enough to ask what was going on with him. 

“I almost told him right then,” Greg said. “If he or anyone else had just pushed me a little bit more, because I was so upset and scared by what was about to happen, I just know I would’ve crumbled right there.”

Instead, Greg gave the stock response of most every 14-year-old boy — “nothing” — and the moment passed.

It is this account that Greg related to Phillips on that day in 2007 when his former teacher showed up at Westville hoping to discover the “golden key.” And it is the same account, if more detailed, that he told Phillips and me in November 2009 when we went to Westville together. During the drive back to Kosciusko County after that meeting, Phillips was quiet for a very long time. “You know what’s the scariest aspect to all this?” he finally said. “I don’t remember that conversation at all. Ever since Greg told me about it, I’ve racked my brain trying to remember, but I just can’t.” 

Χαμένη τελευταία ευκαιρία για τον έναν, non-event για τον άλλον· έτσι είναι φτιαγμένη η ζωή...


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2012)

Μετακίνησα τα μηνύματα για το τουίτ με το «σπιτικό φαγητό» στο πολιτικό φόρουμ:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11810-Το-σπιτικό-φαγητό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2012)

A Bison So Rare It’s Sacred







[...] white bison are so rare that each birth is viewed as akin to a historic event.

For Marian White Mouse of Wanblee, S.D., and other American Indians, it is a supremely auspicious message from the spirits. She will fly with her family to Connecticut for naming ceremonies at the end of the month that are expected to draw large crowds.

[...]

Mr. Fay [the farmer] said his Indian friends had told him that a white bison was considered the most sacred thing imaginable — its birth viewed as something like the Second Coming. [...]

Από τους _Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς_


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Ωραίες στιγμές Διακογιάννη στο σημερινό της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη (να έλειπε κι εκείνο το *Nessouno...).

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.dolce&id=17186


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> A supremely auspicious message from the spirits



Επιτέλους! Τελειώνει η κρίση!

Και πόσο όμορφα. Με πανέμορφο ολόλευκο τρίχωμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2012)

Μια πολυκατοικία στο Μεταξουργείο:
http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2012/07/27/metaxourgeio/







Θεϊκά σχόλια από κάτω:

αν πας στην άκρη της πισίνας πέφτεις κάτω; 
όχι σε κρατάει το παλλικαρι που θα είναι από πίσω σου ​


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2012)

Καλά, μιλάμε, η θέα από την πισίνα είναι να κάνεις εμετό...
Αλλά μ' άρεσε η διακοσμητική πρόταση με τον ημίγυμνο παίδαρο (ή μήπως γυμνό ημιπαίδαρο, αφού τον μισό βλέπουμε), δίπλα σε φωτογραφίες από το γάμο της θείας το '55 και πορτρέτα του παππού και της γιαγιάς.


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2012)

Βλέπεις τη Δεληγιάννη και τα κεντρικά της Τροχαίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2012)

Με είχε απασχολήσει κάποτε το θέμα, και το είχα συζητήσει με κάποιον αρχιτέκτονα: Μπορείς να έχεις ένα θεϊκό σπίτι (δεν εννοώ το συγκεκριμένο) σε μια υποβαθμισμένη, άθλια γειτονιά; Είχαμε καταλήξει πως όχι. Δεν σε αποζημιώνει το σπίτι για τις ελλείψεις και τις ασχήμιες της γειτονιάς.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2012)

Άντε και στα δικά μας...

Συνέβη στην Ιταλία
73χρονος ξυλοκοπήθηκε άγρια για ένα ποδήλατο! (Πρώτο Θέμα)


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Άντε και στα δικά μας...
> 
> Συνέβη στην Ιταλία
> 73χρονος ξυλοκοπήθηκε άγρια για ένα ποδήλατο! (Πρώτο Θέμα)



αν το λες υποθετικά-μελλοντολογικά δεν έχεις δίκιο, συμβαίνει ήδη και στα δικά μας, εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Το πρώτο απο τα δυο φεγγάρια του Αυγούστου απόψε και μερικά λαογραφικά εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2012)

@Lost Verse: Α ναι; Δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου.

The oldest living thing on Earth is 6,000 tons of grass  (grist.org)


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> @Lost Verse: Α ναι; Δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου.
> 
> The oldest living thing on Earth is 6,000 tons of grass  (grist.org)



Αν μίλησες αποκλειστικά για ποδήλατο, δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Αλλά αν στην Ιταλία ξυλοκοπούν για ένα ποδήλατο, στην Ελλάδα σκοτώνουν για μια κάμερα (περίπτωση Μανώλη Καντάρη), νομίζω ανεξάρτητα από την όποια διαφορά βαρύτητας, η ουσία είναι η ίδια. Η εγκληματικότητα που βλέπουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι άνευ προηγουμένου.


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2012)

Σαφώς, μίλησα για ποδήλατο. Και συγκεκριμένα, να ποδηλατείς και να σου την πέσουν για να σου το πάρουν. Τα υπόλοιπα, τα ξέρω/ξέρουμε όλοι μας.


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2012)

Από το σάιτ του κοιλαρά, δύο λάθη σε τέσσερις λέξεις: "ευελφάλια και hampeas corpus"


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2012)

Costas said:


> Από το σάιτ του κοιλαρά, δύο λάθη σε τέσσερις λέξεις: "ευελφάλια και hampeas corpus"


Και ένα κομψό τρολάρισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2012)

Μα πόσο μπορεί να εκτεθεί ένας άνθρωπος, πια. Ο πανεπιστημιακός κ. Διαμαντής μάς απασχόλησε το προηγούμενο δεκαπενθήμερο μην μπορώντας να ξεχωρίσει τα φωνήεντα που προφέρουμε από τον τρόπο που τα γράφουμε. Σήμερα πάλι, στο πρόταγκον, μπλέκει το κυνήγι (ταύρων, πτηνών, θηλυκών) με τον αθλητισμό:

[...]

Όποιος αγαπάει τον αθλητισμό ας πάει να δει καμιά ταυρομαχία- εάν υπάρχει ακόμα-έναν αγώνα σκοποβολής, μπιτς Βόλεϋ ή κάποιο μάτς ερασιτεχνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Το πολύ ας κάτσει να δει κανένα ματς της αγαπημένης ομάδας του. Άλλος αθλητισμός δεν υπάρχει.

Οι ολυμπιάδες είναι μια μηχανή του κιμά.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πόσο μπορεί να εκτεθεί ένας άνθρωπος, πια. Ο πανεπιστημιακός κ. Διαμαντής



Επειδή είναι σπάνιο κάποιος καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου να δηλώνει "πανεπιστημιακός" σκέτο (δηλ. ούτε το κάπως λαϊκίστικο "πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος") έψαξα το βιογραφικό του κ. Διαμαντή. Στη biblionet λέει:



> Εργάζεται στο Εργαστήριο Κοινωνικών Επιστημών του Παιδαγωγικού Τμήματος Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και διδάσκει Νεότερη και Σύγχρονη Ελληνική Ιστορία στο Τμήμα Ιστορίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου.



Απ' όσο μπορώ να δω, το Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών δεν έχει εργαστήριο κοινωνικών επιστημών (ίσως ήταν θύμα μετονομασίας). Σε κανένα από τα έξι εργαστήρια δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει συνεργάτης με το όνομα Διαμαντής. Ούτε στη σελίδα με το Τεχνικό και Διοικητικό Προσωπικό.

Το Τμήμα Ιστορίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου όντως έχει το όνομα, κάτω από την κατηγορία Διδάσκοντες του Τμήματος βάσει του Π.Δ. 407/1980. Σημαίνει αυτό ότι ο κάθε συμβασιούχος που δίδαξε ένα εξάμηνο σε πανεπιστήμιο μπορεί να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται "πανεπιστημιακός";


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι οι συμβασιούχοι μπορούν να προσδιορίζονται με το βαθμό που είχαν στη δουλειά τους. Αν είσαι δάσκαλος της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, πώς σε λένε;

ΥΓ Διάβασα το άρθρο και μέχρι να φτάσω στην τρίτη- τέταρτη παράγραφο είχα χάσει τα μισά μου μαλλιά, Προειδοποιείτε, ντε!


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θα έλεγα ότι οι συμβασιούχοι μπορούν να προσδιορίζονται με το βαθμό που είχαν στη δουλειά τους. Αν είσαι δάσκαλος της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, πώς σε λένε;



Φίλος μου δίδαξε σε γυμνάσια 3 (τρεις) φορές (δηλ. τρεις μέρες σύνολο) ως αναπληρωτής -- αυτό στην Αμερική, όπου δεν χρειαζόταν καν άδεια διδασκαλίας (για να είναι αναπληρωτής). Θα μπορούσε δηλαδή να γράφει άρθρα υπογράφοντας ως "καθηγητής";

Αυτή εδώ η σελίδα λέει για τους ΠΔ407:



> Η διάρκεια της συμβάσεώς τους καθορίζεται μέχρις ενός πανεπιστημιακού έτους και δύναται να ανανεώνεται ή να παρατείνεται, πλην όμως ο συνολικός χρόνος προσλήψεως δεν δύναται να υπερβεί τα τρία πανεπιστημιακά έτη.



Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, η λέξη "πανεπιστημιακός" έχει συγκεκριμένες συνδηλώσεις κύρους, διάρκειας, κ.λπ. Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος περιφέρεται στο πανεπιστήμιο για δεκαετίες δεν τον κάνει πανεπιστημιακό. Αν τον έκανε, τότε θα έπρεπε να λέγαμε πανεπιστημιακούς και τους ανθρώπους της γραμματειακής υποστήριξης (χωρίς τους οποίους πολλά τμήματα θα κατέρρεαν αυτοστιγμεί).

ΥΓ Για τον κ. Διαμαντή ξέρω μόνο όσα βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Σημαίνει αυτό ότι ο κάθε συμβασιούχος που δίδαξε ένα εξάμηνο σε πανεπιστήμιο μπορεί να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται "πανεπιστημιακός";


Εγώ πάλι νιώθω τελευταίως ευγνώμων όταν δεν αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως... ακαδημαϊκοί (με βούλα ΛΝΕΓ).

Πάντως, στο γλωσσικό ζήτημα έχουν διατυπωθεί θέσεις από ειδικούς και μη ειδικούς (π.χ. οικονομολόγους) που σε κάνουν να πιστεύεις ότι, για λόγους ιδεολογικούς ας πούμε, καταφέρνουν να ξεχνάνε βασικότατες αρχές της επιστημονικής σκέψης. Με τον κ. Διαμαντή οργίστηκα όχι επειδή απειλήθηκαν τα... φωνήεντα ή το βιβλίο της γραμματικής, αλλά επειδή επιστήμονας (ή «επιστήμονας», του ταιριάζουν τα εισαγωγικά όσο σε λίγους) αποφάσισε με τόσο προκλητικό τρόπο να ζητήσει να αδιαφορήσουμε για την άποψη 140 ειδικών και να αφουγκραστούμε... το λαό. Πόσο πιο μεσαιωνική θα μπορούσε να είναι η σκέψη του;


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Πάντως το ζήτημα παραμένει: πώς λέγεται ο δάσκαλος της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης;
Καμιά πρόταση κανένας;


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντως το ζήτημα παραμένει: πώς λέγεται ο δάσκαλος της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης;
> Καμιά πρόταση κανένας;



Το ερώτημα είναι παραπειστικό. Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο "δάσκαλος" για την τριτοβάθμια, όταν 3 από τις 4 βαθμίδες της (στην Ελλάδα) περιέχουν τη λέξη "καθηγητής"; Όσοι είναι ΠΔ407 είναι ΠΔ407, όσοι είναι μεταδιδακτορικοί συνεργάτες είναι μεταδιδακτορικοί συνεργάτες, όσοι είναι λέκτορες είναι λέκτορες, όσοι είναι καθηγητές είναι καθηγητές (κι όσοι είναι επιστάτες είναι επιστάτες - με γεια τους με χαρά τους, δεν προσπαθούν να πουν ότι είναι κάτι άλλο).

Για να συνεχίσω, και μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές διδάσκουν προπτυχιακούς πολλές φορές (αναπληρώνοντας λίγες διαλέξεις, στα εργαστήρια, κ.λπ.) αλλά αυτό δεν τους κάνει, βεβαίως, "πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους".


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Όσοι είναι ΠΔ407 είναι ΠΔ407


Για την ακρίβεια, είναι «διδάσκοντες βάσει του Π.Δ. 407»... Αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα είναι οι καημένοι οι ερευνητές, π.χ. του ΕΙΕ ή του ΙΤΕ. Πώς θα πεις ότι είσαι επαγγελματίας _ερευνητής _χωρίς να σε περάσουν για θαμώνα του Χαρδαβέλλα;


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, είναι «διδάσκοντες βάσει του Π.Δ. 407»... Αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα είναι οι καημένοι οι ερευνητές, π.χ. του ΕΙΕ ή του ΙΤΕ. Πώς θα πεις ότι είσαι επαγγελματίας _ερευνητής _χωρίς να σε περάσουν για θαμώνα του Χαρδαβέλλα;



Το ίδιο πάνω-κάτω πρόβλημα το είχα κι εγώ στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας σχετικά με τη διακοπή συνεργασίας του Γιάννη Χάρη:

140 ευχαριστώ, τα δύο διπλά, και μια μικρή διδακτική ιστορία

(Νομίζω είχα βάλει "Ερευνητικός Συνεργάτης" αλλά κατέληξε σκέτο "ερευνητής").


----------



## Marinos (Aug 4, 2012)

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η γραφειοκρατική λύση _ερευνητής Α, Β... Δ_.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2012)

Απ. Διαμάντης said:


> [...]
> Όποιος *αγαπάει τον αθλητισμό* ας πάει να δει καμιά *ταυρομαχία*- εάν υπάρχει ακόμα-έναν αγώνα σκοποβολής, μπιτς Βόλεϋ ή κάποιο μάτς ερασιτεχνικού ποδοσφαίρου. Το πολύ ας κάτσει να δει κανένα ματς της αγαπημένης ομάδας του. Άλλος αθλητισμός δεν υπάρχει.
> Οι ολυμπιάδες είναι *μια μηχανή του κιμά*.



Ειδικά σε σύγκριση με τις ταυρομαχίες, ο κ. "πανεπιστημιακός", δεν θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί ατυχέστερη έκφραση!
π.χ. 

, ,


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2012)

Με το να κολλάμε στο γιατί είπα δάσκαλος αντί για κάτι άλλο χάνουμε το νόημα. Επέλεξα επίτηδες αυτή τη λέξη γιατί είναι πιο ουδέτερη. Ίσως έπρεπε να είχα πει ο διδάσκων στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αλλά δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι. 
Επιπλέον, τα Νόμου Τάδε, Συνεργάτες δείνα κλπ δεν μου αρέσουν. Μία απλή, απλούστατη ερώτηση κάνω, ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΟΒΑΘΜΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ. Το ότι τον λένε κάποιοι υπάλληλο του νόμου Χ, συμβασιούχο του νόμου Υ κλπ δεν είναι απάντηση, γιατί κάποιος που είναι έξω από τον χώρο δεν ξέρει τον νόμο ΧΥ. Και όσο περίεργο και να φαίνεται στην Ελλάδα της τόσο εντατικής και παραγωγικής και πλούσιας πανεπιστημιακής έρευνας, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που είναι _μόνο_ δάσκαλοι τριτοβάθμιας και πανεπιστήμια που _μόνο_ διδάσκουν (και μερικά θεωρούνται πολύ καλά) και μπορεί κάποια στιγμή κάποιος από τη Λεξιλογία να χρειαστεί να μεταφράσει τον τίτλο τους. Οπότε περιμένω προτάσεις. 

ΥΓ Οι Αγγλόφωνοι τους λένε associates, adjunct professors κλπ ανάλογα με την πλευρά του Ατλαντικού της αρεσκείας σας.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΟΒΑΘΜΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ.



Ευτυχώς που το έβαλες με κεφαλαία αυτό, μη νομίσει κανείς ότι εδώ είναι σοβαρός ο διάλογος. Επαναλαμβάνω: "αυτός που διδάσκει στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση" είναι όρος/έννοια αχταρμάς, καθώς συμπεριλαμβάνει και φοιτητές ακόμα.



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Οι Αγγλόφωνοι τους λένε associates, adjunct professors κλπ ανάλογα με την πλευρά του Ατλαντικού της αρεσκείας σας.



Στη Βόρεια Αμερική η ορολογική κατάσταση είναι σαφώς πιο περίπλοκη. Adjunct professor μπορεί να είναι και κάποιος που είναι μόνιμος καθηγητής σε άλλο πανεπιστήμιο (δηλαδή συνώνυμο του affiliated professor). Τους μη μoνιμοποιήσιμους πιο συχνά τους λένε instructors (ΗΠΑ) και sessional lecturers (Καναδάς). Τώρα αυτούς συγκεκριμένα (δηλ. όχι όλους εκείνους που διδάσκουν στην τριτοβάθμια) θα μπορούσαμε να τους πούμε "συμβασιούχους διδάσκοντες στο πανεπιστήμιο" ή "διδάσκοντες στο πανεπιστήμιο με σύμβαση". Ο δείκτης μπλα-μπλα δεν είναι όσο άθλιος όσο φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψης: θα μπορούσαμε να αφαιρέσουμε τη διευκρίνιση "στο πανεπιστήμιο" ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο, καθώς και στα αγγλικά το instructor ή το lecturer δεν κάνουν τη συσχέτιση με το πανεπιστήμιο από μόνα τους (ενώ το professor αυτόματα σημαίνει πανεπιστήμιο).


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Σημαίνει αυτό ότι ο κάθε συμβασιούχος που δίδαξε ένα εξάμηνο σε πανεπιστήμιο μπορεί να αυτοπροσδιορίζεται "πανεπιστημιακός";



Αλέξανδρε, για να πούμε ότι συμφωνείτε ότι διαφωνείτε, η SBE απαντάει στην ερώτησή σου καταφατικά και θεωρεί ότι ο «πανεπιστημιακός ((δι)δάσκαλος)» είναι ένα ικανοποιητικό υπερώνυμο ακόμα και για κάποιους που δίδαξαν ένα εξάμηνο σε πανεπιστήμιο.

ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω πάντως ότι εγώ έκανα τέσσερα χρόνια το δημοσιογράφο αλλά δεν έχω υπογράψει ποτέ «δημοσιογράφος».


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2012)

Δεν απάντησα καταφατικά, ούτε είχα υπόψη μου κάποιον που έκανε το επάγγελμα στο παρελθόν αλλά όχι τώρα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί τόσο αρνητική στάση στο λεξιλογικό ερώτημά μου, λες και είπα ότι έχει δίκιο ο τύπος που αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται πανεπιστημιακός (για την ιστορία, ΔΕΝ είπα γνώμη). Οπότε η μόνη πιθανή συμφωνία μου είναι όχι ότι διαφωνούμε αλλά ότι κάποιοι βλέπουν κριτική και εκεί που δεν υπάρχει.

ΥΓ Εγώ δηλώνω επάγγελμα university lecturer, αυτό δε σημαίνει academic.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Atomic Bombshell. Ένα χορταστικό κυριακάτικο ανάγνωσμα περί φροϋδισμού, σοβιετικής ατομικής βόμβας, κατασκοπείας και Στανισλάβσκι. (Tablet) [Βρήκα το λινκ σ' ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο περί της σοβιετικής ατομικής βόμβας (Restricted Data)]


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Εξάθλεια 1.0 Ενδιαφέρουσα καταγραφή από "αναγνώστρια" στο Protagon λίγο πριν από τη Μεγάλη Έκρηξη.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Atomic Bombshell. Ένα χορταστικό κυριακάτικο ανάγνωσμα περί φροϋδισμού, σοβιετικής ατομικής βόμβας, κατασκοπείας και Στανισλάβσκι. (Tablet) [Βρήκα το λινκ σ' ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο περί της σοβιετικής ατομικής βόμβας (Restricted Data)]



Νάσαι καλά Κώστα, χορταστικά και τα δύο και επιπλέον με οδήγησαν σε μια περιήγηση σε βιογραφίες των κατασκόπων της εποχής με αποκορύφωμα τον σπουδαίο Ρίχαρντ Ζόργκε -πρότυπο του γνωστού Στίρλιτς εν πολλοίς.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Επίσης, Μαρίνε!

Ο θάνατος του εξωτισμού: Lucrative Gambling Pits Tribe Against Tribe. Plans for two tribal casinos are drawing fierce opposition from nearby tribes with casinos that they say will be hurt by the newcomers. (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

now working with 3-D printers that can churn out actual physical objects. Say you need a wall hook or want to replace a bit of hardware that fell off your luggage. You can download a file and “print” these objects with printers that spray layers of plastic, metal or ceramics into shapes. (NYT) WTF!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2012)

Λεξιλογία: *Digital Pirates, 3D Printing and the End of Copyright* ;)


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2012)

Ωραίος!


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

Εκτός από την ευχάριστη επανάληψη της παρωδίας τού _Total Eclipse of the Heart_ (Time magazine's 6th best viral video of 2009), και μια δική μου πρόβλεψη: Ο βιονικός τρισδιάστατος εκτυπωτής. Θα κατεβάζεις (πειρατικά, σιγά μην πληρώνεις) τα σχέδια για την κυρία ή τον κύριο που θέλεις για παρέα σου απόψε... Εντάξει, φανταστείτε μόνοι σας τη συνέχεια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2012)

_The Rime of the Ancient Mariner_
*H Φιόνα Σο και η μπαλάντα του γέρου ναυτικού*
Η μετάφραση
Όχι, δεν πήγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

*His other car is on Mars*

Το όχημα _Περιέργεια_ (Curiosity) *προσεδαφίστηκε στον Άρη*.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2012)

Απορία: σχετικά με τα ονόματα διαστημικών μεταφορικών μέσων, τι γίνεται; Μερικά μεταφράζονται, μερικά (όχι απαραίτητα εύκολα στην προφορά) μένουν αμετάφραστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2012)

Α, ωραία. Η συζήτηση που ήθελα να προκαλέσω. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2012)

Είδηση στην Guardian:Dorset flat fire caused by underpants and socks in microwave oven​Firefighters called to flat in Weymouth after man starts fire by trying to dry clothing in his microwave

Και τα απίστευτα σχόλια από κάτω:

This is what worries me about the modern world. That people are that stupid and they are just walking around with the rest of us.
Obviously didn't read the instruction manual, did he? As any engineer will tell you: RTFM!
 
*I had no idea the Blairs are now living in Dorset- well I never.*
 
This is what worries me about the modern world. That people are that stupid and they are just walking around with the rest of us.
 
A reason for the revival of eugenics? 
Better than drying the cat in the microwave after giving it a bath.
 
Don't see many women commenters here. They are all speechless with amazement. Speaks for itself.
 
Within a year manufacturers will be required to put warnings on the doors of microwaves: "Inbreeding leads to unforeseen consequences".
 
Thank you for a picture of a microwave, Guardian. I'd never seen one before.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Obviously didn't read the instruction manual, did he? As any engineer will tell you: RTFM!


Νομίζω όντως αναγράφεται αυτή η προειδοποίηση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Thank you for a picture of a microwave, Guardian. I'd never seen one before.


Εγώ ομολογώ ότι γέλασα περισσότερο με αυτό. Πράγματι, η σελίδα έχει φωτογραφία με λεζάντα:

Dorset Fire and Rescue has warned people against attempting to dry clothing in microwaves. Photograph: Sarah Lee for the Guardian

Δηλαδή:
— Sarah, this is your editor.
— Hi, James. How can I help you?
— Can you take a photo of your microwave and email it to us? We got this man who...
— Don't tell me. He tried drying his cat in the microwave.
— Well, almost...


----------



## Costas (Aug 8, 2012)

Egypt’s Sinai Problem (ΝΥΤ). Το διάβασα και άρχισα ν' ανησυχώ για την ασφάλεια της Μονής Αγίας Αικατερίνης του Σινά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2012)

*Πανοραμική εικόνα από τον Άρη*, χάρη στην _Περιέργεια_.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Πανοραμική εικόνα από τον Άρη*, χάρη στην _Περιέργεια_.



Το Τρέκι μέσα μου δακρύζει από συγκίνηση, λυσσασμένη ανημπόρια και ακαταμάχητη λαχτάρα να ήταν εκεί...


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το Τρέκι μέσα μου δακρύζει από συγκίνηση, λυσσασμένη ανημπόρια και ακαταμάχητη λαχτάρα να ήταν εκεί...



Εγώ πάντως, αν δε δω Αρειανό, με τα χώματα δεν συγκινούμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2012)

Ό,τι πεις, McNickel-a... :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ό,τι πεις, McNickel-a... :twit:



:lol:


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Έχετε χάρη που το μουστάκι κρύβει το σούφρωμα των χειλιών...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 14, 2012)

Μια και λέμε για μιμίδια, διάβασα για τον Bobak Ferdowsi, τον mission controller (υπεύθυνο αποστολής; Ζάζουλα, χελπ!) της αποστολής της Περιέργειας, που μετά την προσαρείωση έχει δεχτεί εκατοντάδες προτάσεις γάμου, από άντρες και γυναίκες. :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2012)

Μα, αυτό είναι ο Nickel μπροστά στον Αρειανό, όχι στα χώματα.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 14, 2012)

Χμμμ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μα, αυτό είναι ο Nickel μπροστά στον Αρειανό, όχι στα χώματα.


Αυτό είναι ο Nickel μπροστά σ' αυτά που διαβάζει να γράφετε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2012)

Ο δημοσιοσχεσίτης της ΝΑΣΑ αξίζει Νόμπελ, Όσκαρ κλπ. γιατί διάλεξε τον ωραίο του γραφείου με το ιρανικό όνομα για βιτρίνα και τον έπεισε να κουρευτεί έτσι. . 

Μπέρνι, σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχουμε και επανδρωμένη αποστολή, αν ενδιαφέρεσαι κάνε αίτηση. Το βασικό είναι η καλή ψυχική υγεία γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλο ταξίδι, και θα προσπαθήσουν να στείλουν διάφορες ηλικίες, όπως διάβαζα παλιότερα. Οπότε έχεις ελπίδες.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> . Το βασικό είναι η καλή ψυχική υγεία γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλο ταξίδι, ...... Οπότε έχεις ελπίδες.










:twit::twit::twit:

Nickel-sama, are you coming,too?  :devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2012)

Όπου το ρήμα _κωλ_ αρχίζει να σημαίνει κάτι:

*Man butt dials 911 during alleged drug deal*


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Τα μηνύματα για τις Pussy Riot μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

Έκανε τις σπονδές του στην πατρώα γη ο Καμπουράκης. Και φαίνεται: *Χαλίκι να σκοντάψεις* (από το Πρόταγκον)

Μα δεκαοχτώμισι χρόνια; Άνθρωπε!


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Ένα ακόμα για τη διγλωσσία των ΜΜΕ, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και τις τρέχουσες ειδήσεις
Human rights critics of Russia and Ecuador parade their own hypocrisy


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ένα ακόμα για τη διγλωσσία των ΜΜΕ, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και τις τρέχουσες ειδήσεις
> Human rights critics of Russia and Ecuador parade their own hypocrisy



Εξαιρετικό.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 22, 2012)

Vowel Movement: How Americans near the Great Lakes are radically changing the sound of English.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2012)

Κάδμιε, πολύ ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Χωρίς πολλά ηχητικά παραδείγματα δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τις διαφορές που λέει το άρθρο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν. Βέβαια γενικότερα δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τις διαφορές στις προφορές της Β. Αμερικής, ενώ δεν θα έπρεπε. Ξέρω μόνο τα βασικά: άμα μιλάνε αργά και τα τραβάνε και σε παίρνει ο ύπνος μέχρι να τελειώσουν μια πρόταση, είναι νότιοι. Άμα μιλάνε με τη μύτη και λίγο πιο γρήγορα από τους προηγούμενους είναι Τεξανοί. Άμα τον καφέ τον λένε κουόφι είναι νεοϋορκέζοι (αλλά τι γίνεται αν σε όλο το διάλογο δεν γίνεται αναφορά στον καφέ; ) κι άμα μιλάνε σαν την τηλεόραση είναι καλιφορνέζοι. Κι οι Βοστωνέζοι ακούγονται σα να προσπαθούν να μιλήσουν με αγγλική προφορά. Αν τα φωνήεντα είναι βραχέα και γρήγορα, τότε μιλάς με Καναδό. Αλλά δεν μιλάνε όλοι οι Καναδοί έτσι. Α, ναι, και αν ο αμερικανός συνομιλητής σας αρνείται να μιλήσει αγγλικά, εκτός αν τον βρίσετε, οπότε θα λυθεί η γλώσσα του και θα διαπιστώσετε άπταιστη γνώση με άψογη προφορά, τότε είναι μάλλον Γαλλοκαναδός. :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, ναι, και αν ο αμερικανός συνομιλητής σας αρνείται να μιλήσει αγγλικά, εκτός αν τον βρίσετε, οπότε θα λυθεί η γλώσσα του και θα διαπιστώσετε άπταιστη γνώση με άψογη προφορά, τότε είναι μάλλον Γαλλοκαναδός. :inno:


Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει πως όπου και να μεταναστεύσει, ο Γάλλος ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει πως όπου και να μεταναστεύσει, ο Γάλλος ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει



Εννοείται.

Σχόλιο αγγλοκαναδού παλαιάς κοπής (πριν τους πιάσει η πολιτική ορθότητα) σχετικά με τους Παριζιάνους "γαιδούρια σαν τους Γαλλοκαναδούς".


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Η σελίδα του BBC (εδώ) καλύπτει με κάθε λεπτομέρεια την είδηση της καταστροφής μιας τοιχογραφίας από την προσπάθεια γηραιάς κυρίας να διασώσει και να αποκαταστήσει την εικόνα, με εντελώς γελοία αποτελέσματα.










Τόσο γελοία που απορώ πώς σε ολόκληρο το άρθρο δεν γίνεται καμιά αναφορά στην προσπάθεια του κυρίου Μπιν να αποκαταστήσει τον πίνακα με τη μάνα του Γουίσλερ (που ο ίδιος υποτίθεται ότι κατέστρεψε).


----------



## Marinos (Aug 23, 2012)

Το in.gr, αντίθετα, κάνει την αναφορά του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Καθόλου δεν με εκπλήσσει.

Βλέπω την παρακάτω διατύπωση και μου αρέσει και στις δύο γλώσσες:

The woman appears to have realised she was out of her depth and contacted Juan Maria Ojeda, the city councillor in charge of cultural affairs.
Βλέποντας το αποτέλεσμα, η ηλικιωμένη γυναίκα κατάλαβε ότι το ζήτημα την ξεπερνούσε και τηλεφώνησε στο τοπικό συμβούλιο. 
:)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 23, 2012)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου; Πιο πολύ μ' αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα της γηραιάς κυρίας από την αρχική μορφή.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Εγώ αρχικά νόμισα ότι η αρχική μορφή με τις γρατσουνιές ήταν το αποτέλεσμα και μου φάνηκε πολλά υποσχόμενο, αν το συνέχιζε. 
Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι η γηραιά κυρία είχε κάνει μαθήματα βυζαντινής αγιογραφίας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

χεχεχεε :devil:


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Να πω την αμαρτία μου; Πιο πολύ μ' αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα της γηραιάς κυρίας από την αρχική μορφή.


Από τη στιγμή που διάβασα την είδηση προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ τις φάτσες ποιου πίνακα μού θυμίζει το αποτέλεσμα (ίσως αυτού εδώ του μπαμπά Μπρέγκελ, νομίζω).

Διασκέδασα πολύ με το λογοπαίγνιο που κάνει σε βάρος του Χάρι (γνωστού και σαν Χάρι Πότερ από παλιότερη «γκάφα» του, πώς λέμε το indiscretion, ντε;) η Σαν:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 23, 2012)

Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: αυτόν τον Χάρη ποιος τον παίρνει φωτογραφία; Μα πόσοι ήταν πια εκεί μέσα;


bernardina said:


> χεχεχεε :devil:


Πανάθεμά σε, Μπέρνι, ρεζίλι έγινα!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> πώς λέμε το indiscretion, ντε;


Παράπτωμα. Ατόπημα. Ένα κλικ πιο δίπλα, πατάτα :inno:


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Παράπτωμα. Ατόπημα. Ένα κλικ πιο δίπλα, πατάτα :inno:


Μπράβο. Και _απρέπεια_. Την _αδιακρισία_ ήθελα να αποφύγω, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Την _αδιακρισία_ ήθελα να αποφύγω, όπως καταλαβαίνεις.



Οφκόρσλι :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσουμε βεβαίως ότι στη Σαν δεν δημοσιεύεται η αυθεντική φωτογραφία, αντιθέτως αναγκάσανε τον κακόμοιρο τον νεαρό για τα θελήματα (που δεν μοιάζει του Χάρη) να γδυθεί να τον φωτογραφίσουνε. Τι τραβάνε κι αυτοί οι υπάλληλοι...


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έχω άλλη απορία: αυτόν τον Χάρη ποιος τον παίρνει φωτογραφία; Μα πόσοι ήταν πια εκεί μέσα;


Παλάβρα μου, παρασύρεσαι κι εσύ από το πέπλο δημοσιοσχεσιτισμού που έχει πέσει στην υπόθεση, πιθανον να πιστεύεις ότι τα παιδιά ήταν όλοι παλιοί συμμαθητές και συμμαθήτριες του πρίγκιπα που τα ήπιαν και παίζανε στριπ-μπιλιάρδο. 
Η είδηση κανονικά έχει τίτλο: Εκδιδόμενη του Λας Βέγκας φωτογραφίζει Άγγλο πρίγκιπα σε πάρτι με ούζα. Η φωτογράφος δηλώνει ότι δεν ήξερε ποιός ήταν ο πελάτης, αλλά τον αναγνώρισε το παιδί που τους έφερε την κοκαΐνη. 

Αλλά ρε γαμώτο, χάθηκε το Γκστάαντ; Το Μονακό; Τα ιδιωτικά νησιά που δε σε βλέπει κανένας;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2012)

Μας δουλεύουν; Ποιο είναι το private hospital στην Κρήτη που έχει και πισίνα;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ain-injuries-swimming-pool-drinking-ouzo.html


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Αυτό εδώ
Mesogeios Dialysis Centers

Προσθήκη φωτογραφίας από nickel






Kι από εδώ:
The unit in Crete, Mesogeios, has to be seen to be believed. Not only do they offer first class dialysis treatment, they also have a superb swimming pool complex with a bar and restaurant for the use of patients and their families. The ethos of the unit is to ensure that patients have the best possible holiday while visiting this beautiful island. The unit is a 15 minute drive from Heraklion, but we can arrange transport to and from dialysis (milage limit applies) all covered by the EHIC card.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Προφανώς κάποιοι επιχειρηματίες του τουρισμού έχουν ξεφύγει από τα ρουμς-του-ρεντ και σκέφτονται τι υπηρεσίες μπορεί να αναζητήσει ο τουρίστας. 
Το ζευγάρι της είδησης δεν έμενε εκεί αλλά εκεί κοντά, και χρησιμοποιούσαν τις υπηρεσίες του νεφρολογικού κέντρου. Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε και κέντρο για αλκοολικούς, ούτε μπορούσαν να τους κάνουν μεταμόσχευση εγκεφάλου.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 24, 2012)

Αυτό ανεβάζει τον όρο ιατρικός τουρισμός σε άλλα επίπεδα.
Δυστυχώς η κοπέλα την πάτησε όπως την πατάνε πολλοί ξένοι με το ούζο, ειδικά άμα το πίνουν σκέτο. Είναι μεθυσμένοι και δεν το ξέρουν. Βέβαια, υπάρχει και μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια: υπέφερε από επιληπτικές κρίσεις. Άραγε να έπαιξε ρόλο κι αυτό;
Μα καλά, είκοσι λεπτά πεσμένη μπρούμυτα μέσα στο νερό και δεν την είδε κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2012)

Ειλικρινά μένω άναυδη, δεν φανταζόμουν ότι φτιάχνονται τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις στην Ελλάδα, αλλά εμείς δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι. 

Ναι, ίσως η κοπέλα έπαθε επιληπτική κρίση, γι' αυτό πνίγηκε στην πισίνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Από σχόλιο σε άρθρο του Τ. Μίχα στο Πρόταγκον, περί φοροδιαφυγής, φοροδοτικής ικανότητας (και ειδικότερα, των αγροτών) κ.λπ. Παροιμία είναι, μαντινάδα, θα σας γελάσω:

_Αν ο καιρός δεν είν' καλός και δεν γενούν τα φρούτα, θα πάρουνε τα φρύδια μου, κι άμα τα βρουν και τούτα._


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

Το είδα κι εγώ, αλλά το σχόλιο λέει αρ..., αν είδα καλά, όχι φρύδια.

Armstrong Drops Fight Against Doping Charges
Lance Armstrong said he would not fight the charges brought by the United States Anti-Doping Agency, which means he will lose his seven Tour de France titles and all awards and money he won since August 1998.
Ενώ οι δικοί μας εδώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το είδα κι εγώ, αλλά το σχόλιο λέει αρ..., αν είδα καλά, όχι φρύδια.


Ναι, το ευπρέπισα...  . Ένοχος (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην προφέρει τα φρύδια στη συγκεκριμένη φράση με α-ρ-χ κ.λπ. ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει και ο ευπρεπισμός *αφρίδια*! Ξέρετε... _τα φρύδια > τ' αφρίδια_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2012)

Υπάρχει κι ο ευπρεπισμός «αρτίδια» — που 'ναι και κανονική λέξη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Περί Άρμστρονγκ:
Κι εγώ δεν το πίστευα, γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι το πιο μεγάλο όνομα που του αφαιρείται τίτλος αναδρομικά. Κι όχι ένας τίτλος, αλλά στην ουσία όλοι οι τίτλοι της καριέρας του. Και ως καρκινοπαθής που θεραπεύτηκε ήταν από τους πλέον συμπαθείς αθλητές στο κοινό. Κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι μου ότι στα γκομενιλίκια ήταν λίγο παλιόπαιδο, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν αρκεί για να σου δημιουργήσει αντιπάθειες. Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: ποιόν ενόχλησε και γιατί;


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

ΥΓ στο πιο πάνω, διάβαζα ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν θα δοθούν τα μετάλλια στον εκάστοτε δεύτερο στο γύρο της Γαλλίας, γιατί έχουν πιάσει πολλούς δεύτερους και τρίτους ντοπαρισμένους και θα γίνει ΤΟ μπέρδεμα, ειδικά το 2004 που ήταν ντοπαρισμένοι οι εφτά πρώτοι πλην του Άρμστρονγκ (που τώρα ξέρουμε ό,τι...). Δηλαδή ο 123ος που δεν πήρε τίποτα αδικείται....


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2012)

Περί Άρμστρονγκ:
http://www.bicycling.com/news/pro-cycling/you-jury
http://www.bicycling.com/news/pro-cycling/lance-armstrongs-endgame
Περί ντοπαρίσματος στην ποδηλασία κλπ:
http://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/uploads/BI_LANCE.pdf
Περί της κατάστασης στον Γύρο της Γαλλίας κλπ:
http://www.bicycling.com/sites/default/files/uploads/injustice_for_all.pdf


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Αντί να με παραπέμπεις σε εκατό σελίδες διάβασμα, δε λες καλύτερα μια σούμα;
Από το λίγο που είδα από τα πιο πάνω, δύσκολα θα ήταν τα πράγματα για τους κατήγορους. Όμως άλλοι λένε ότι η παραίτηση είναι απόδειξη ενοχής. Κι όμως, στο παρελθόν άλλοι αθλητές ήταν ένοχοι και συνέχιζαν να διαμαρτύρονται. Άρα ήταν βέβαιο ότι δεν θα κέρδιζε, δεν θα απαλλασσόταν λόγω αμφιβολιών και δεν θα του χαριζόταν κανένας. Γι'αυτό αναρωτιέμαι ποιόν ενόχλησε και γιατί στην περίπτωσή του δεν έπιασε το μέσο που έχουν λίγο- πολύ όλοι. 
Από άποψη οικονομική ίσως είναι η καλύτερη απόφαση για τον Άρμστρονγκ γιατί η καριέρα του τελείωσε, δεν έχει να κερδίσει άλλο τίποτα και επιπλέον έχει μειωθεί πολύ η εμπορική του αξία για σπόνσορες και διαφημιστές, το πολύ να του έμεναν δυο- τρία χρόνια ακόμα που ή φάτσα του θα μπορούσε να πουλήσει κάτι, κι αυτό κυρίως για την φιλανθρωπική κι όχι την αθλητική του δραστηριότητα. Επιστρέφει τα έπαθλα, αλλά κρατάει ό,τι έβγαλε από άλλες δραστηριότητες μείον κάποια ποσά για τρέχουσες δραστηριότητες. Και δεν ξοδεύει τα μαλλιοκέφαλά του για να αποδείξει αυτά που δεν μπορεί.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αντί να με παραπέμπεις σε εκατό σελίδες διάβασμα, δε λες καλύτερα μια σούμα;


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι για σένα τα έβαλα;

ΥΓ Ούτε είναι «εκατό σελίδες». Κι έχει ιδιαίτερα χρηστικά κι εποπτικά βοηθήματα (διαγράμματα κλπ). Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

Δεν είμαι κατά της παράθεσης συνδέσμων, αλλά καλό είναι να συνοδεύονται από περίληψη για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθούν το διάλογο αλλά δεν έχουν χρόνο να τα μελετήσουν όλα. Για παράδειγμα ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος παραπέμπει σε άρθρο το οποίο εκτείνεται σε καμιά δεκαριά σελίδες, με τη γνωστή μέθοδο σπάμε το άρθρο σε κομματάκια για να βάλουμε πιο πολλές διαφημίσεις, σχεδόν σε κάθε αλλαγή σελίδας εμφανίζει εμβόλιμη σελίδα διαφήμισης. Δεν υπάρχει επιλογή να σου τα εμφανίσει όλα σε μία σελίδα, που θα μπορούσες όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι να τα διαβάσεις στα πεταχτά και να πάρεις μια ιδέα. Άλλωστε το υλικό του άρθρου ζήτημα αν είναι δυο Α4, αλλά με τον τρόπο που το παρουσιάζουν βγαίνει πολύ πράμα.
Το δε πιντιεφ του τέταρτου συνδέσμου πήρε κάμποση ώρα να ανοίξει στον υπολογιστή μου κι αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί έτσι, αφού είναι τέσσερεις σελίδες όλες κι όλες (και όχι, δε με ενδιαφέρει η απάντηση εφόσον είναι μεμονωμένο περιστατικό και δε συμβαίνει σε κάθε πιντιεφ). Διαβάζοντάς το βλέπω απάντηση στην ερώτησή μου: Ο Άρμστρονγκ τους είχε ενοχλήσει όλους, ήταν ένα τέρας που μόνο αντιπάθειες δημιουργούσε κλπ κλπ. Πόσο δύσκολο είναι, για χάρη της συζήτησης, να το πει αυτό κάποιος και να αφήσει όποιον αμφιβάλλει να το ψάξει μόνος του; Δε νομίζω ότι η Λεξιλογία ειδικά πάσχει από ικανότητες ιντερνετοαναζήτησης.

Εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι και το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η συζήτηση αλλά η παράθεση βιβλιογραφίας.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν είμαι κατά της παράθεσης συνδέσμων, αλλά καλό είναι να συνοδεύονται από περίληψη για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθούν το διάλογο αλλά δεν έχουν χρόνο να τα μελετήσουν όλα. [...]
> Εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι και το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η συζήτηση αλλά η παράθεση βιβλιογραφίας.



Ναι, αμέ. Πόσα δίνεις για προσωπικό αναγνώστη, σουμαδόρο και τροφοδότη μασημένων ειδήσεων; 
(Αυτό είναι που λένε news feed; ) 
Απλό: υπολόγισε πόσο χρόνο θα κερδίσεις, να υπολογίσω πόσο χρόνο θα χάσω, μήπως μας συμφέρει και τους δυο τελικά.
Εκτός αν δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά και όλα εδώ μέσα γίνονται εθελοντικά, από το υστέρημα του χρόνου του καθενός.


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από σχόλιο σε άρθρο του Τ. Μίχα στο Πρόταγκον, περί φοροδιαφυγής, φοροδοτικής ικανότητας (και ειδικότερα, των αγροτών) κ.λπ.


Αν και με εκνευρίζει συχνά ο εξυπνακίστικος νεοφιλελευθερισμός του Μίχα (στα χνάρια των ανοησιών του Μάνου, που για όλα έχει μιαν "απλή λύση"), η συγκεκριμένη άποψή του (ότι δηλαδή αν πατασσόταν η φοροδιαφυγή στην Ελλάδα, χωρίς αλλαγή κουλτούρας, απλώς το κράτος θα είχε περισσότερα λεφτά να σπαταλάει σε ρουσφέτια, μαϊμού συντάξεις, χαριστικές παροχές και δική του διαφθορά), με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ναι, αμέ. Πόσα δίνεις για προσωπικό αναγνώστη, σουμαδόρο και τροφοδότη μασημένων ειδήσεων;
> (Αυτό είναι που λένε news feed; )



Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι όταν κάποιος παραθέτει βιβλιογραφία σε μια συζήτηση την έχει ήδη ψάξει για δικούς του λόγους. 
Στο πιο πάνω θεώρησα ότι ο Ζαζ έχει παρακολουθήσει το θέμα του Άρμστρονγκ για λόγους προσωπικού ενδιαφέροντος και ότι θέλει να συνεισφέρει κάτι στην κουβέντα. 
Και γενικά, αφού μας απασχολεί τόσο πολύ ο χρόνος μας, δεν είναι χάσιμο χρόνου το ότι εξηγούμε τα αυτονόητα;


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2012)

Είδα ένα βίντεο πανεπιστημιακής παράδοσης από τον καθηγητή του Yale Donald Kagan, με θέμα Εισαγωγή στην Ελληνική Ιστορία, διάρκειας μιας ώρας, και, παρά τις κάποιες νέες για μένα σκέψεις, 3-4, έχω εντυπωσιαστεί και με τις διάφορες ανακρίβειες (π.χ. ο Σλήμαν ανακάλυψε τις Μυκήνες; τα Ομηρικά έπη γράφτηκαν ("written down") για πρώτη φορά γύρω στο 750 π.Χ.; καμιά παραλιακή μυκηναϊκή ακρόπολη; [και η Τίρυνθα;]). Αλλά μόλις τώρα άκουσα (0.51) το εξής τερατώδες: ότι ένα από τα νέα πράγματα που έφερε η Κάθοδος των Δωριέων (που την δέχεται με αποχρώσεις) στην Ελλάδα, και που δεν υπήρχαν στην προηγούμενη Μυκηναϊκή περίοδο, πέρα από τα σιδερένια όπλα, τις πόρπες για τη συγκράτηση των μανδυών και την καύση των νεκρών αντί για τον ενταφιασμό τους, ήταν και ο αρχιτεκτονικός τύπος του μεγάρου!

Και μια πατάτα του/της υποτιτλιστή/τριας: ακούει stele και γράφει steely!


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 24, 2012)

Η λησμονημένη συνεισφορά των φυσικών του Μεσαίωνα.

Αν και μερακλίδικο σαν βιντεάκι, νομίζω ότι θα άξιζε υποτιτλισμό. Όσοι εθελοντές...


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2012)

Με έχετε καταστρέψει. Τώρα θέλω να διαβάσω το βιβλίο...
http://www.penguin.co.uk/nf/Book/BookDisplay/0,,9780141038360,00.html


----------



## Marinos (Aug 25, 2012)

*Δεν προτίθεται να εισβάλει στο Τέξας ο ΟΗΕ*

Ο ΟΗΕ διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν έχει καμία πρόθεση να εισβάλει στο... Τέξας για να τερματίσει τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο που θα ξεσπάσει εκεί αν επανεκλεγεί πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα, όπως υποστηρίζει ένας Τεξανός δικαστής.

«Είναι απολύτως γελοίος» ο ισχυρισμός αυτός, είπε ο εκπρόσωπος του γενικού γραμματέα του ΟΗΕ, Μάρτιν Νεσίρκι, όταν ρωτήθηκε για τα σχέδια του Οργανισμού να αναπτύξει κυανόκρανους στο Τέξας.

Ο Νεσίρκι απάντησε στα σχόλια του δικαστή Τομ Χεντ ο οποίος υποστήριξε την Δευτέρα ότι πρέπει να αυξηθεί η φορολογία ώστε να δοθούν χρήματα για να προετοιμαστεί η Πολιτεία για τον επικείμενο εμφύλιο.

Ο Ομπάμα «θα προσπαθήσει να παραδώσει την εθνική κυριαρχία των ΗΠΑ στον ΟΗΕ. Τι θα συμβεί τότε; Σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα: πολιτική αναταραχή, ανυπακοή, ίσως και εμφύλιος πόλεμος», είπε, τονίζοντας ότι ο ίδιος θα προτάξει τα στήθη του στα... άρματα του ΟΗΕ καθώς έχει και την υποστήριξη του τοπικού σερίφη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι όταν κάποιος παραθέτει βιβλιογραφία σε μια συζήτηση την έχει ήδη ψάξει για δικούς του λόγους.
> Στο πιο πάνω θεώρησα ότι ο Ζαζ έχει παρακολουθήσει το θέμα του Άρμστρονγκ για λόγους προσωπικού ενδιαφέροντος και ότι θέλει να συνεισφέρει κάτι στην κουβέντα.


Ναι, όλα αυτά τα είχα διαβάσει για λόγους προσωπικού ενδιαφέροντος. Και μοιράστηκα κάποιες πηγές που μου φάνηκαν χρήσιμες. Το «μοιράστηκα» αφορά όποιον θέλει κι εκείνος να διαβάσει για να βγάλει τα δικά του συμπεράσματα. Πουθενά δεν υπάρχει καμιά υποχρέωση ούτε κανείς να πάρει στα σοβαρά τον όποιον σύνδεσμο παρατίθεται σε μια κουβέντα (ή τον ποστάροντα), ούτε αυτός που τον παραθέτει είναι δεσμευμένος να τον σερβίρει μ' έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Όταν είδα την αντίδραση του #1976 δύσκολα κατέστη τελικώς εφικτή η συγκράτηση μιας σκέψης της μορφής «Βρε δεν μας παρατάς κι εσύ». Η αξιολόγηση της όποιας συνεισφοράς σε οποιανδήποτε συζήτηση είναι θέμα υποκειμενικό, άλλωστε. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Η λησμονημένη συνεισφορά των φυσικών του Μεσαίωνα.


Όταν κι εγώ ήρθα σε εκτεταμένη επαφή με το θέμα (με αφορμή ένα έργο στο οποίο ήμουν επιμελητής) είχα εντυπωσιαστεί. Στην πορεία συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός μελετητής που να αγνοεί ή να υποτιμά το ζήτημα αυτής της συνεισφοράς — κι ότι περισσότερο πρόκειται για τη διαδεδομένη αίσθηση του γενικού κοινού, παρά για την αποτίμηση των ιστορικών και των επιστημόνων.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Καινούργιο λογότυπο η Μάικροσοφτ: http://techland.time.com/2012/08/23/a-few-thoughts-on-microsoft-logos-new-and-old/


----------



## Elsa (Aug 25, 2012)

Ποιος βάζει τις φωτιές; Μια ερώτηση που με καίει
Τα γνωστά και άγνωστα τρία κακά της μοίρας μας... Από τον Κώστα Βαξεβάνη


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2012)

Ξέρετε την καινούργια μόδα να φωτογραφίζονται οι νεόνυμφοι στα πιο απίθανα μέρη. Στη δική μου εποχή, πηγαίναμε μετά τον γάμο στο φωτογραφείο και βγάζαμε μερικές φωτογραφίες με φόντο ψεύτικα τοπία, σήμερα ο κάθε φωτογράφος προσπαθεί να ταπώσει όλους τους άλλους εφευρίσκοντας κάτι ακόμα πιο απίθανο. Να λοιπόν και μια τραγική όψη αυτής της νέας μόδας, με πρωταγωνιστές, δυστυχώς, Έλληνες του Καναδά:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-photos-waterfall.html?ICO=most_read_module
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maria-Pantazopoulos-Real-Estate-Broker/126623277398537


----------



## Resident (Aug 26, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Ποιος βάζει τις φωτιές; Μια ερώτηση που με καίει
> Τα γνωστά και άγνωστα τρία κακά της μοίρας μας... Από τον Κώστα Βαξεβάνη



Τελικά ποιος βάζει τις φωτιές; Γιατί με την σειρά που τα αναφέρει φαίνεται να κατηγορεί τις εταιρείες ελικοπτέρων δασοπυρόσβεσης. Δηλαδή την δεκαετία του 70 που κάηκε όλη η βουνοπλαγιά του Καπανδριτίου στην Αττική -και το 90 κτίστηκε- την φωτιά την έβαλε η πυροσβεστική για να χρησιμοποιήσει τα νέα, τότε, Καναντέρ; Μάλλον πρέπει να το ξαναγράψει λιγότερο πρόχειρα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Resident said:


> Τελικά ποιος βάζει τις φωτιές; Γιατί με την σειρά που τα αναφέρει φαίνεται να κατηγορεί τις εταιρείες ελικοπτέρων δασοπυρόσβεσης. Δηλαδή την δεκαετία του 70 που κάηκε όλη η βουνοπλαγιά του Καπανδριτίου στην Αττική -και το 90 κτίστηκε- την φωτιά την έβαλε η πυροσβεστική για να χρησιμοποιήσει τα νέα, τότε, Καναντέρ; Μάλλον πρέπει να το ξαναγράψει λιγότερο πρόχειρα.



Επειδή χτες ήταν μια πολύ φορτισμένη μέρα, ενώ διάβασα όσα γράφει ο Βαξεβάνης και είχα ετοιμάσει ένα ωραίο σεντονάκι με εμπεριστατωμένα και ντοκουμενταρισμένα ράμματα για γούνες πολλών, τελικά δεν το ανέβασα για να μη φανώ ακόμα πιο κακιά.
Ο άνθρωπος έχει μπερδέψει τις βούρτσες με τη Μάρθα Βούρτση κι αντί να γράφει ρεπορτάζ, ας μην πω τι κάνει. Το μικρότερο είναι η διαφήμιση στο περιοδικό του με άλλη μια ιστορία τραβηγμένη από τα μαλλιοκέφαλά της και το μεγαλύτερο ότι στρέφει αλλού γι' αλλού το δάχτυλο που δείχνει τους κυρίως υπεύθυνους. Άξιος ο μισθός του, σε μια εποχή που οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας πουλάνε περισσότερο από την αλήθεια.


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

*Αστυνομικός δίαιτας για το ψυγείο σας*

Τοποθετήστε τον αστυνομικό δίαιτας στο ψυγείο σας για να σας αποτρέπει από το συνεχές τσιμπολόγημα.
Με το που ανοίγει η πόρτα του ψυγείου σας ανάβει το φωτάκι του συναγερμού και ηχεί η σειρήνα για να αφυπνίσει τη συνείδησή σας.
Λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες 2x1.5V AA
(δεν περιλαμβάνονται)

Από προσπέκτους τηλεμάρκετινγκ, που σε κάνει να ξαναγαπήσεις τη ζωή!...


----------



## Costas (Aug 26, 2012)

20 χρόνια πέρασαν από τα έκτροπα στο Ρόστοκ-Λίχτενχάγκεν, και, βλέποντας τα ρεπορτάζ από την Κόρινθο και την ανακοίνωση ότι μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η περίφραξη θα αποδεσμευτεί μέρος της αστυνομικής δύναμης, σε συνδυασμό με το κόψιμο του νερού και το μη μάζεμα των σκουπιδιών και με το αίτημα για _άμεση_ απέλαση, δεν θα μου προξενήσει έκπληξη αν δούμε κάτι ανάλογο τους προσεχείς μήνες στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 26, 2012)

Stanford biologist and computer scientist discover the 'anternet'.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Stanford biologist and computer scientist discover the 'anternet'.



Well, Hex is watching with ant-driven mirth, along with Douglas Hofstadter and others before and after them. 
But wait, Hex is printing out something:

+++MELON MELON MELON+++
+++Divide By Cucumber Error. Please Reinstall Universe And Reboot +++
+++Whoops! Here Comes Stanford! +++


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όσους μας έπρηζαν για χρονια σχετικά με το πόσο κάνει ο καφές σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Από ποιο μαγαζί είναι αυτή η απόδειξη;


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2012)

Διάβασα την προσωπική περιπέτεια μιας γυναίκας που έπασχε από νευρική ανορεξία. (Tablet)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Costas said:


> Διάβασα την προσωπική περιπέτεια μιας γυναίκας που έπασχε από νευρική ανορεξία. (Tablet)


Συγκλονιστικό. 
Προχθές διάβασα για μια 29χρονη κοπέλα στην Αγγλία, στα τελευταία στάδια της ανορεξίας, που το δικαστήριο αποφάσισε ότι δεν θα την ταΐσουν με το ζόρι, θα την αφήσουν να πεθάνει.

Doctors have been given permission to let an anorexic woman starve herself to death after a judge ruled that force-feeding to keep her alive was ‘not in her best interests’. The woman, a ‘highly intelligent’ 29-year-old who weighs just 3st 2lb, has suffered with anorexia since she was 12 and has spent 90 per cent of her life in hospital since she was 14. While she has stated that she does not want to die, the woman, who cannot be named for legal reasons, refuses to eat because of a ‘morbid fear’ of putting on any weight.​


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από ποιο μαγαζί είναι αυτή η απόδειξη;



Από αυτό που γράφει τον εσπρέσο expresso :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Συγκλονιστικό.
> Προχθές διάβασα για μια 29χρονη κοπέλα στην Αγγλία, στα τελευταία στάδια της ανορεξίας, που το δικαστήριο αποφάσισε ότι δεν θα την ταΐσουν με το ζόρι, θα την αφήσουν να πεθάνει.



Και, φυσικά, όλα σχεδόν τα σχόλια από κάτω εξέφραζαν την απορία και την αγανάκτησή τους για την περίπτωση του Νίκλισον που _*ήθελε*_ ο δυστυχής να πεθάνει και δεν τον άφηναν.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2012)

3st 2lb, δηλ. 20 κιλά...


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2012)

Where the Mob keeps its money.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Κάποιοι θα πρέπει να κοιτάνε πότε πότε βαθιά μέσα στην ψυχή τους για να βλέπουν πόσο μαύρη είναι...

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231210491


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2012)

Πάντα απορούσα: όλα αυτά τα ακόντια, οι σφύρες, οι σφαίρες, οι δίσκοι που πετάνε σε αγώνες, πώς και δεν πάνε καμιά φορά από λάθος να πέσουν πάνω σε ανθρώπους; Τελικά, είναι σαν τη στάμνα που πάει για νερό...

Τραγωδία στο Ντίσελντορφ! Ακόντιο καρφώθηκε στον λαιμό 75χρονου κριτή, ο οποίος λίγες ώρες αργότερα έχασε τη μάχη για τη ζωή. Ο άτυχος κριτής βιάστηκε να πάει να μετρήσει την ρίψη πριν το ακόντιο καρφωθεί στο έδαφος και ο αέρας του άλλαξε πορεία με αποτέλεσμα να καρφωθεί στην καρωτίδα του!
http://sports.in.gr/othersports/article/?aid=1231210540


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Από ποιο μαγαζί είναι αυτή η απόδειξη;



Αυτός που το έστειλε μέσω Φέισμπουκ το έκοψε επίτηδες, αλλά είναι Γάλλος και διαμαρτύρεται για τις τιμές στη χώρα του, όχι Έλληνας που προσπαθεί να αποδείξει κάτι. Νομίζω είναι από το Fouquet's.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Το κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να είναι από πολύ ακριβό μαγαζί. Δεν εκπροσωπεί νομίζω τις τιμές στα περισσότερα καφέ του Παρισιού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Και, φυσικά, όλα σχεδόν τα σχόλια από κάτω εξέφραζαν την απορία και την αγανάκτησή τους για την περίπτωση του Νίκλισον που _*ήθελε*_ ο δυστυχής να πεθάνει και δεν τον άφηναν.



Ο Νίκλισον ήθελε βοήθεια για να πεθάνει, η ανορεξική κοπέλλα χρειάζεται βοήθεια για να ζήσει. 
Συγκεκριμένα αυτός ήθελε να μην υπάρξουν ποινικές συνέπειες σε όποιον τον βοηθούσε στην αυτοκτονία. 
Η κοπέλλα θέλει να μην τη βοηθάνε. 

Πάντως στο άρθρο μου φαίνεται περίεργη η στάση της μητέρας της:
Miss L’s mother described her daughter as a ‘lovely’ person who had simply ‘become poorly’ with a condition no one could have envisaged happening ‘in a million years’.

Poorly, λες και έπαθε κρυολόγημα. Δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ ότι τέτοιες αρρώστιες ξεκινάνε στην οικογένεια και ενθαρρύνονται από κάποιον πιο άρρωστο από τον άρρωστο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Το κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να είναι από πολύ ακριβό μαγαζί. Δεν εκπροσωπεί νομίζω τις τιμές στα περισσότερα καφέ του Παρισιού.



Ούτε οι τιμές που έδιναν για σύγκριση όσοι φώναζαν για την τιμή του καφέ εκπροσωπούσαν παντα τις τιμές στην πόλη σύγκρισης. 

Πέρα όμως απο το αν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό, μη μου πεις ότι αξίζει δέκα ευρώ ο εσπρέσσο σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί. Θα έλεγα ίσως, μόνο αν ήταν μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση, στη Σανς Ελιζέ που είναι τα καφενεία το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ούτε οι τιμές που έδιναν για σύγκριση όσοι φώναζαν για την τιμή του καφέ εκπροσωπούσαν παντα τις τιμές στην πόλη σύγκρισης.
> 
> Πέρα όμως απο το αν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό, μη μου πεις ότι αξίζει δέκα ευρώ ο εσπρέσσο σε οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί. Θα έλεγα ίσως, μόνο αν ήταν μονοπωλιακή κατάσταση, στη Σανς Ελιζέ που είναι τα καφενεία το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο;



Εφτά ευρώ στην Πιάτσα ντελ Πόπολο πριν από πέντε χρόνια; Να τ' αφήσω;


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

Και δεν τ'αφήνεις;

Πες τίποτα και σε αυτούς που φώναζαν ότι είχε δύο ευρώ ο καφές στο Σύνταγμα και πενήντα λεπτά στο Βερολίνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2012)

Εγώ φωνάζω επειδή ένα φακελάκι τσάι και ένα (1) φλιτζάνι ζεστό νερό στην πλατεία Αγ. Παρασκευής χρεώνεται 4 ευρώ. Δεν σου φέρνουν καν ένα κανατάκι με δύο φλιτζάνια νερό.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 28, 2012)

What Do Swedes Think of the Swedish Chef?


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> What Do Swedes Think of the Swedish Chef?



Έμαθα και κάτι που δεν το ήξερα, ότι στα σουηδικά η ερώτηση εκφράζεται λεκτικά κι όχι με τον τόνο της φωνής. Γι'αυτό μου φαινόταν ότι μιλάγανε σα να ρωτάνε στα πιο κατάλληλα σημεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2012)

Όχι, δεν απεργούν τα άγνωστης ταυτότητας ιπτάμενα αντικείμενα. UFO είναι εδώ η _Ανεξάρτητη Οργάνωση Αεροσυνοδών_ της Γερμανίας, που απεργούν από χτες στη Λουφτχάνσα. Ενδιαφέρουσα και η επιλογή του πράσινου χρώματος. Παραπέμπει άραγε σε πράσινα ανθρωπάκια;

Φαντάζεστε ανάλογη επιλογή αρχικών σε δική μας συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση; :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα και η επιλογή του πράσινου χρώματος. Παραπέμπει άραγε σε πράσινα ανθρωπάκια;
> 
> Φαντάζεστε ανάλογη επιλογή αρχικών σε δική μας συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση; :)


α. Ναι: 



Εξαρτάται όμως από την εταιρεία και το σκάφος· some Virgin aliens prefer red, ενώ στο _Νοστρόμο_ μπορείς να διαλέξεις τι προτιμάς, flight attendant ή stewardess. If it's a hostess, though, please return her to the original upright position after the flight. 

β. Ναι, αλλά πώς: ΑΤΙΑ, ΟΥΦΟ ή UFO;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2012)

WWII US bomb detonated in Munich

*Amsterdam's Schiphol airport evacuated over 'WWII bomb'*

(BBC Europe News)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Isaac by night.

Μακάβρια εντυπωσιακός. :s


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 30, 2012)

O Μπάρακ Ομπάμα στο Reddit.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2012)

Didn't read it.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2012)

Σχόλιο στο λινκ που έδωσε ο Cadmian

ONE OF US. ONE OF US.
(για τον Ομπάμα)


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Didn't read it.



Έχει χιλιάδες σχόλια κι όλο αυξάνονται. Ανέβασα το λινκ μετά τη δέκατη ανανέωση της σελίδας.

Πάντως για να σας προλάβω, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν λένε και τίποτα οι απαντήσεις του -δηλαδή τίποτα πέρα από τις τυπικές προεκλογικές κουβέντες που περιμένει κανείς να διαβάσει. Αλλά από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι είναι προς τιμή του που χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν τον τρόπο για να επικοινωνήσει με τους πολίτες της χώρας του. Πόσο μάλλον όταν το Reddit περιλαμβάνει πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό ρεπουμπλικανών.

Θα έλεγα και στα δικά μας, αλλά δεν προβλέπεται.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Οι καλοί διαφημιστές βρίσκουν ευκαιρίες για διαφήμιση σε όλα. 
Εδώ όλες οι διαφημίσεις σχετικά με τις περιπέτειες του Χάρη στο Λας Βέγκας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Στενάχωρο, αν και όχι τόσο όσο με έκανε να νομίσω το ρεπορτάζ στο in.gr.


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Στο ρεπορτάζ είναι προφανές ότι ο δημοσιογράφος διάβασε το πρωτότυπο και δεν το κατάλαβε καθόλου και μετά έγραψε ασυναρτησίες. Παρόμοιες με τις ασυναρτησίες του Κλιντ Ήστγουντ, που με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Ηστγουντ έχει αρχίσει να έχει άνοια ή αν απλώς δείχνει αυτό που ξέραμε πάντα, ότι δεν είναι ηθοποιός- αλλά κι οι τριτοκλασσάτοι ηθοποιοί έχουν άνεση μπροστά στο κοινό και κάνουν και αυτοσχεδιασμούς με άνεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

Μιας και λινκάρεις το άρθρο του In.gr, να πω ότι περιέχει κι έναν ανύπαρκτο. Ο κριτικός κινηματογράφου Ρόμπερτ Έμπερτ, στον οποίο αναφέρεται το άρθρο, είναι στην πραγματικότητα ο γνωστός Ρότζερ Έμπερτ. Ομολογώ όμως ότι ο Ρόμπερτ Έμπερτ κάνει καλύτερη παρήχηση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Ο οποίος Ebert προφέρεται Ίμπερτ και συνήθως τον μεταγράφω Ίμπερτ, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί το Έμπερτ (το αντίθετο).

Όσο γερνάμε πάντως, τόσο περισσότερο χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον να μας προστατεύει από τον εαυτό μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο οποίος Ebert προφέρεται Ίμπερτ και συνήθως τον μεταγράφω Ίμπερτ, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί το Έμπερτ (το αντίθετο).



Συνήθως είμαι υπέρ της φωνητικής μεταγραφής, αλλά εδώ το Ε ασκεί πολύ μεγάλη επιρροή. Αντίστοιχη θεωρώ την επιρροή του Ι στο Irvine (αλλά εκεί οι προφορές διίστανται). Κι εγώ Ίμπερτ τον προφέρω και είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου κριτικούς.

Και μια διόρθωση: ο Ρόμπερτ Έμπερτ δεν είναι ανύπαρκτος, είναι αγνώριστος. Έχω ξεχάσει την σαραντάκειο ορολογία μού φαίνεται.


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 31, 2012)

Συμβαίνει και στα καλύτερα μαγαζιά.

Harvard Cheating Ring: University Probing Dozens In Plagiarism Scandal.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2012)

Στο κείμενο για το Χάρβαρντ:

"Looking at the students we have and the work that they do, I would be *loathe* to say this is something that represents Harvard students generally."

Το ορθογραφικό πρέπει να είναι του ανταποκριτή. 

be loath to = δεν θέλω να, διστάζω να
loathe = απεχθάνομαι


----------



## SBE (Aug 31, 2012)

Εγώ από την άλλη το βρίσκω απολύτως φυσιολογικό όταν κάποιος βρίσκεται στα θρανία να θέλει να συμπεριφερθεί σαν μαθητής. Όταν γύρισα πίσω στο πανεπιστήμιο σαν μεγάλη φοιτήτρια διαπίστωσα ότι στην πολυεθνική μας τάξη οι ασιάτες φοιτητές αλληλοβοηθούνταν συνεχώς και φανερά- και με ρώταγαν κι εμένα γιατί είχα δείξει τάσεις αλληλοβοήθειας. Οι Γάλλοι ήταν οι μεγαλύτεροι ψεύτες για τις ικανότητές τους (έλεγαν π.χ. ότι έγραφαν εργασίες των 50 σελίδων σε ένα απόγευμα) και αλληλοβοηθούνταν στα κρυφά και είχαν πάρε δώσε μόνο με βορειοευρωπαίους και Αμερικανούς. Οι Έλληνες έπαιζαν θέατρο ότι βοηθάνε αλλά δεν βοηθούσαν καθόλου, μάλιστα ο ένας άμα τον ρώταγες έδινε επίτηδες λάθος πληροφορίες. Οι Ινδοί ήταν νομίζω οι μόνοι που δούλευαν κυρίως μόνοι τους αλλά και μαζί με διακριτικό τρόπο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Διάβαζα αυτό εδώ και μου θύμιζε συζητήσεις με γνωστούς και φίλους στην Ελλάδα, που έβρισκαν τις πιο απίθανες δικαιολογίες για να βγάλουν λάδι τον _φτωχό μεροκαματιάρη επιχειρηματία_ και άλλα μέλη της συμπαθούς τάξεως των [εδώ βάζετε ό,τι θέλετε]. Τελικά ευτυχώς δεν το πρόσεξα μόνο εγώ ότι το είδος του δικαιολογησάκια ευδοκιμεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

A History of New York in 50 Objects

50 objects that could embody the *narrative ;) *of New York.

Ανάμεσά τους κι αυτό




Before Starbucks and other national chains, takeout coffee was invariably delivered in a blue and white paper cup featuring a Greek vase — as many as 500 million were sold annually as recently as two decades ago. The Anthora, as the cup was called, was created in the early 1960s especially for the New York market and its ubiquitous Greek diners and delicatessens by Leslie Buck, a Holocaust survivor who was sales manager of the Sherri Cup Company in Connecticut. Demand for the distinctive design — as characteristic of New York as yellow cabs — declined as newer immigrants, including Koreans and Bangladeshis, succeeded Greek restaurateurs who moved to the suburbs

Η λίστα είναι ανοιχτή, η σελίδα interactive, όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για προτάσεις και προσθήκες.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από την άλλη το βρίσκω απολύτως φυσιολογικό όταν κάποιος βρίσκεται στα θρανία να θέλει να συμπεριφερθεί σαν μαθητής. Όταν γύρισα πίσω στο πανεπιστήμιο σαν μεγάλη φοιτήτρια διαπίστωσα ότι στην πολυεθνική μας τάξη οι ασιάτες φοιτητές αλληλοβοηθούνταν συνεχώς και φανερά- και με ρώταγαν κι εμένα γιατί είχα δείξει τάσεις αλληλοβοήθειας. Οι Γάλλοι ήταν οι μεγαλύτεροι ψεύτες για τις ικανότητές τους (έλεγαν π.χ. ότι έγραφαν εργασίες των 50 σελίδων σε ένα απόγευμα) και αλληλοβοηθούνταν στα κρυφά και είχαν πάρε δώσε μόνο με βορειοευρωπαίους και Αμερικανούς. Οι Έλληνες έπαιζαν θέατρο ότι βοηθάνε αλλά δεν βοηθούσαν καθόλου, μάλιστα ο ένας άμα τον ρώταγες έδινε επίτηδες λάθος πληροφορίες. Οι Ινδοί ήταν νομίζω οι μόνοι που δούλευαν κυρίως μόνοι τους αλλά και μαζί με διακριτικό τρόπο.



Δεν είσαι η μόνη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2012)

Ποιά χώρα έχει τους περισσότερους μετανάστες ερευνητές στα πανεπιστημιά της και τα ερευνητικά κέντρα της;
Η απάντηση δεν είναι η χώρα που σκεφτήκατε πρώτη. 

Για όσους δυσκολέονται με διαγράμματα, η περίληψη της μελέτης:
Switzerland has the largest percent of immigrant scientists working in country (56.7); Canada, and Australia trail by nine or more percent; the U.S. and Sweden by approximately eighteen percent. India has the lowest (0.8), followed closely by Italy and Japan.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Ήξερα την ιστορία με την κλοπή της Μόνα Λίζα το 1911 (από αυτό εδώ το αστυνομικό), αλλά όχι ότι είχαν κατηγορηθεί Απολινέρ και Πικάσο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2012)

Ψιτ, Τρέκια... πήρατε χαμπάρι ότι σήμερα έχουμε επέτειο; Τεσσαρακοστή έκτη, για την ακρίβεια. ;)

(Μπορείτε και να παίξετε με το σκετσάκι που έχει το σημερινό γκουγκλοσήμα. Είναι και διαδραστικό!):up:


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

...
Star Trek - The Vulcans






  

Live long and prosper


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2012)

Δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχουν τέτοια σάιτ...


----------



## SBE (Sep 8, 2012)

Και πρώτη πρώτη τροχαία παράβαση στο Λος Γκάτος. Εκεί με είχε σταματήσει η αστυνομία το '07 (έκανα λέει ζικζάκ στη λωρίδα μου και σκέφτηκαν ότι τα έχω πιει). Θα πρέπει να είναι κανένα γνωστό επίκεντρο τροχαίων παραβάσεων αυτό το Λος Γκάτος. Κάτι σαν τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων για τους οδηγούς, όπου και να κοιτάξεις, κάποιος αστυνομικός παραφυλάει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2012)

Λεπτομέρεια, τριβιδάκι, από την ιστορία της δισκογραφίας και της παράνομης ελληνικής ραδιοφωνίας.

*Πώς το Bad του Μάικλ Τζάκσον πρωτοπαίχτηκε από ένα ταρατσάκι των Θρακομακεδόνων*

(Σε κάτι τέτοια είμαστε μανούλες.)

(Να ήταν και οι _Θρακομακεδόνες_ γραμμένοι σωστά...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2012)

Και μανούλες και γενναιόδωροι, αφού η δισκογραφική θα μπορούσε με διακριτικό τρόπο να τους κλείσει και να μη φαίνεται ότι έκλεισαν γι'αυτό το λόγο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Παναΐαμ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2012)

*Συνελήφθη 32χρονος που ομολόγησε 21 εμπρησμούς στη Μεσσηνία*. Η είδηση στα ΝΕΑ. Στην είδηση των Νέων δεν θα βρείτε την υπηκοότητα του δράστη. Αν σκεφτήκατε το ίδιο και αναρωτηθήκατε γιατί «κρύβουν τους πράκτορες», δείτε την ίδια είδηση σε κυπριακό σάιτ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2012)

Τι μου λες; Κάνουν οι Έλληνες εγκλήματα;!; Πάει, χάλασε ο κόσμος. Σοβαρά τώρα όμως, οι ελληνικές εφημερίδες έχουν το εξής απαράδεκτο: μόνο όταν ο πρωταγωνιστής της είδησης είναι αλλοδαπός το γράφουν - έτσι, για να το τονίσουν περισσότερο. Αλλιώς, προτιμούν ηλικία ή άλλο προσδιοριστικό, όπως επάγγελμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Ως γνωστόν, όταν οδηγείς και μιλάς στο κινητό, κινδυνεύεις να προκαλέσεις ατύχημα. Και αυτού του είδους:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-baby-Astala-buggy-hitting-pothole-road.html


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ως γνωστόν, όταν οδηγείς και μιλάς στο κινητό, κινδυνεύεις να προκαλέσεις ατύχημα. Και αυτού του είδους:



Γεγονός είναι ότι τα πεζοδρόμια του Λονδίνου είναι αίσχος, αλλά θα περίμενα να αφήσει το τηλέφωνο όσο μαζεύει το παιδί.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 10, 2012)

Κινητικότητα στο ηφαίστειο της Σαντορίνης. Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για συνωμοσιολογία, αν και δεν έχω διαβάσει άλλη αναφορά σε άλλα ΜΜΕ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2012)

Εγώ το έχω διαβάσει στα ξένα ΜΜΕ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Τουλάχιστον άμα καταστραφούμε απο φυσική καταστροφή, θα ξεχαστούν και λιτότητες και όλα και θα μας στέλνουν οικονομική βοήθεια και ΜΚΟ.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 10, 2012)

Για σκάλισε λίγο εδώ μπας και βγει τίποτα, αν και βλέπω πάνω πάνω ότι ο δορυφόρος έχει σταματήσει να στέλνει στοιχεία.
Από πότε είναι αυτά που γράφει το ΚτΠ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 10, 2012)

Κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει τελευταία σε άλλα μέσα. Επί τη ευκαιρία, να σχολιάσω και το γλωσσικό του άρθρου:

"επισημαίνει ο Δρ. Τζούλιετ Μπιγκς από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Μπρίστολ, η οποία συμμετείχε στις έρευνες".

_Ο δόκτωρ, η οποία συμμετείχε_. Νέος ερμαφρόδιτος, γλωσσικός συνδυασμός. Φυσικά, αν και μοιάζει λίγο με άντρα, είναι *η* Τζούλιετ Μπιγκς, όπως προδίδει και το όνομα (επίσης έχει λίγο μεγάλο στήθος για άντρα).


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2012)

Μ'αυτές τις αλογομούρες τις Αγγλίδες δεν μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις αν έχουν Υ χρωμοσώματα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Η συζήτηση για τη Wikipedia με αφορμή την ανοιχτή επιστολή του Φ. Ροθ μετακινήθηκε στο οικείο νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Πάει ο ΟΔΔΥ, πανε και τα ιχ.
Η είδηση που έκανε το γύρο των εφημερίδων στας Αγγλίας σήμερα, από εδώ. Και πολλές φωτό εδώ.

Την προσοχή μου τράβηξαν όμως σχόλια αναγνωστών στην Τελεγκραφ: κάποιοι παρατήρησαν ότι η κίτρινη Πόρσε έχει αγγλικές πινακίδες. Και λέει ένας:



> For those who pointed out that the Porsche is likely an intentionally placed prop bravo! [...] Turns out that all the expensive vehicles are housed in indoor warehouses, explaining why the Porsche is the ONLY luxury vehicle in that shot. Considering these points it seems fairly certain that the (British plated) Porsche was staged there for show. If it was, shame on that reporter.



Όσο για τον ΟΔΔΥ, υπηρεσία έτοιμη για ιδιωτικοποίηση. Που θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ποια εταιρία θα την αναλάβει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2012)

Whistle-Blower Awarded $104 Million by I.R.S.. 
Με δυο λόγια: οι ΗΠΑ έχουν θεσπίσει ένα νόμο σύμφωνα με τον οποίο όποιος καταγγέλλει φοροδιαφυγή, μπορεί να λάβει μέχρι και το 30% των εσόδων που προκύπτουν για το κράτος από την υπόθεση. Έτσι, οι ΗΠΑ είναι διπλά κερδισμένες: η τράπεζα που βοηθούσε τους Αμερικάνους να στέλνουν τα λεφτά τους στην Ελβετία για να μη φορολογηθούν πλήρωσε $780 εκ για να αποφύγει την ποινική δίωξη, και έδωσε και στοιχεία 4.500 φοροφυγάδων.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

Απ' το παραπάνω λινκ: In a few cases, hedge funds have actually invested in the cases, paying whistle-blowers cash up front in exchange for a percentage of any award they ultimately collect. Χαμός...


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2012)

Σε κίνδυνο τίθεται η ομαλή λειτουργία του μεγαλύτερου βιολογικού καθαρισμού της χώρας μετά την πρόσφατη απόφαση να διοχετευτούν στην Ψυττάλεια τα λύματα δήμων Παλλήνης και Σαρωνικού, υποστηρίζει με επερώτησή της η βουλευτής της ΔΗΜΑΡ Μαρία Ρεπούση.
Από την πλευρά της η ΕΥΔΑΠ απαντά ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος και πως η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή οφείλεται στην αδυναμία της πολιτείας να χωροθετήσει νέους βιολογικούς καθαρισμούς λόγω των μεγάλων αντιδράσεων των τοπικών αρχόντων. (skai.gr μέσω ypodomes.com)


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Δεν είδα να το αναφέρει κανένας άλλος, οπότε το παραθέτω: περί ονείρων, ένα κείμενο που λέει λίγο πολύ κάποια που έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές και τώρα αλλά και πριν την οικονομική κρίση, και μου άρεσε το εξής σχόλιο:



> Κανείς δεν μας έχει διαβεβαιώσει πως κι αύριο θα δούμε την ανατολή του ήλιου.Τους γονείς μου, κανείς δεν τους προειδοποίησε γιά τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, ούτε γιά την σφαγή των γονιών τους, ούτε γιά την πείνα, τις ψείρες και την ταλαιπωρία τους, κι ήταν δεκάχρονα παιδιά. Κανείς δεν προειδοποίησε τον πατέρα που αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε, σε κάποιο σημείο της χώρας, μαθαίνει πως το παιδί του έχει καρκίνο. Απλά πρέπει να μάθει να ζει μ΄αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Σήμερα, βγαίνοντας από τον Βασιλόπουλο της γειτονιάς μου, κι αφού είχα κάνει λίγα μέτρα, με προσπέρασε σπριντάροντας με ταχύτητα Γιουσέιν Μπολτ ένας νεαρός που κρατούσε στα χέρια του ένα πακέτο με μεγάλες μπίρες. Λίγο πιο πέρα τον περίμενε ένας άλλος νεαρός, κι όταν έστριψαν στη γωνία συνέχισαν με κανονικό βήμα πλέον, με κατεύθυνση ένα παρκάκι που βρίσκεται λίγο πιο πέρα. Οι νεαροί είχαν όψη μαθητών λυκείου -- σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση υπάρχει ένα τεχνικό λύκειο. Κι οι δυο κρατούσαν σακίδια, όπως οι μαθητές.

Στενοχωρήθηκα λίγο και ταράχτηκα. Επαφές με παραβατικότητα δεν είχε τύχει να έχω μέχρι τώρα -- όσο κι αν ακούγεται απίθανο, δεν μου έχει συμβεί να αρπάξουν τσάντα ή να κλέψουν κάτι μπροστά στα μάτια μου. Και είδα να ξετυλίγεται μπροστά στα μάτια μου το σενάριο της κατρακύλας γι' αυτά τα δύο παιδιά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Πώς και δεν τους κυνήγησε ο φύλακας του σουπερμάρκετ;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Δεν είχα πλέον οπτική επαφή με την είσοδο του σουπερμάρκετ. Πιθανόν να μην το άρπαξε μέσα από το σουπερμάρκετ, αλλά από το καρότσι κάποιου πελάτη που είχε γυρίσει την πλάτη του για να ανοίξει το αυτοκίνητό του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σήμερα, βγαίνοντας από τον Βασιλόπουλο της γειτονιάς μου, κι αφού είχα κάνει λίγα μέτρα, με προσπέρασε σπριντάροντας με ταχύτητα Γιουσέιν Μπολτ ένας νεαρός που κρατούσε στα χέρια του ένα πακέτο με μεγάλες μπίρες. Λίγο πιο πέρα τον περίμενε ένας άλλος νεαρός, κι όταν έστριψαν στη γωνία συνέχισαν με κανονικό βήμα πλέον, με κατεύθυνση ένα παρκάκι που βρίσκεται λίγο πιο πέρα. Οι νεαροί είχαν όψη μαθητών λυκείου -- σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση υπάρχει ένα τεχνικό λύκειο. Κι οι δυο κρατούσαν σακίδια, όπως οι μαθητές.
> 
> Στενοχωρήθηκα λίγο και ταράχτηκα. Επαφές με παραβατικότητα δεν είχε τύχει να έχω μέχρι τώρα...



Welcome to the twilight zone. Πέρα από την πλάκα, αρκετά αγόρια κάνουν βλακείες σ' αυτές τις ηλικίες αλλά γίνονται μετά ευυπόληπτοι* πολίτες. Τυγχάνει να ξέρω μάλιστα παιδί που έκλεβε όταν ήταν έφηβος και τώρα είναι αστυνομικός.


* άσχετο, αλλά υπάρχει άλλη λέξη με δυο ύψιλον στη σειρά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τυγχάνει να ξέρω μάλιστα παιδί που έκλεβε όταν ήταν έφηβος και τώρα είναι αστυνομικός.


Έτερον εκάτερον, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> * άσχετο, αλλά υπάρχει άλλη λέξη με δυο ύψιλον στη σειρά;


Με δύο πραγματικά ύψιλον: _πολυύμνητος._


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έτερον εκάτερον, έτσι;



Όχι, γιατί δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι αν κλέψει 10 μπύρες θα γίνει "αλήτης", πρεζόνι ή κλέφτης. Ίσως δεν το έχεις ζήσει γιατί είσαι γυναίκα, αλλά πραγματικά θα σου προκαλούσε έκπληξη το πόσο πολλά αγόρια κλέβουν μικροπράγματα στην εφηβεία τους αλλά αργότερα γίνονται μια χαρά άνθρωποι. Είναι πραγματικά περισσότεροι απ' όσο θα περίμενες.


ΥΓ: ευχαριστώ nickel.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Πέρα από το ότι πολλά παιδιά και των δυο φύλων περνάνε φάσεις κλεπτομανίας σε μικρή ηλικία, πιο μικρή από αυτή που αναφέρει η Άλεξ, νομίζω κι εγώ ότι αυτά ανήκουν στην κακώς εννοούμενη μαγκιά. Σίγουρα τα πιτσιρίκια είχαν λεφτά να αγοράσουν τις μπύρες άμα ήθελαν, αλλά τις κλέβουν γιατί τους αρέσει ο κίνδυνος. Μικρομαγκιές της καθημερινότητας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2012)

Δεν ήταν πιτσιρίκια. Γι' αυτό τους τοποθέτησα (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) στο τεχνικό λύκειο της γειτονιάς -- ίσως και στη Γ' Λυκείου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2012)

Ε, σε σχέση με μένα πιτσιρίκια είναι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Η κάθοδος του Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα προς την απόλυτη γραφικότητα:

Η διδασκαλία των θρησκευτικών είναι η μόνη διέξοδος από τη χρηματοπιστωτική παγκοσμιοποίηση...

Και γιά κοίτα τι βρήκε να ζηλέψει:
Στο Ισλάμ, τα θρησκευτικά καθήκοντα του μουσουλμάνου ξεκινούν σχεδόν από την γέννησή του και καθορίζονται από το νομικό - ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο, τη Σαρία, που περιλαμβάνει εντολές για όλες τις πτυχές του βίου. Γι' αυτό το λόγο, ο μουσουλμάνος διδάσκεται από μικρή ηλικία το Κοράνι και οφείλει τυφλή και πλήρη υποταγή στις επιταγές του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

...
Βύρων, φετφά στο μα-ντρα-σα!
θρησκευτικά στο μασταμπά!

αυριανό σχολικό σύνθημα :clap:


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2012)

Του της παγκοσμιοποιήσεως προβλήματος
παντάπασιν και παντοειδώς οξυνθέντος
- ως ουδόλως ώφειλεν, πού να πάρει -
ο από ελληνομηχανής θεός Βύρων
λύσιν ριζοτόμον εδώρησεν.

Πλην Δαεμάνος ασεβέστατος
από ερεβώδους σκότους ορμώμενος
ελοιδώρησεν Αυτόν
(τον Βύρωνα)
το των ανθρώπων γένος
εις ακολασίαν τε και απαιδευσίαν και καταδίκην αιωνίαν
ανενδοιάστως παραδούς.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Αμήν.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2012)

(Σου σπάνε τα νεύρα στο δρόμο το πρωί; Διάβασε ένα νήμα εδώ. Εγγυημένη αποφόρτιση :))


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Themis said:


> Του της παγκοσμιοποιήσεως προβλήματος
> παντάπασιν και παντοειδώς οξυνθέντος
> - ως ουδόλως ώφειλεν, πού να πάρει -
> ο από ελληνομηχανής θεός Βύρων
> ...




Οι δε παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ,
οι τον του ασεβούς Δαεμένου βίον, ου μην αλλά και την πολιτείαν γιγνώσκοντες,
της του αποστόλου ρήσεως _φθείρουσιν ήθη χρηστά ομιλίαι κακαί _σοφίαν εβεβαίουν.
Δια τούτο εγώ λέγω υμίν μην πλανάσθε, εκνήψατε δικαίως τα του Βύρωνος νάματα λουόμενοι, και μην αμαρτάνετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

Ε, δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει και η σχετική εικονογράφηση:






_Ο Γέροντας Πολύδωρας, ανάμεσα στους Μαθητές του, διδάσκει μεταξύ άλλων, πώς μπορείς να ρίχνεις τις ευθύνες πάντα στον Άνεμο ή στις Συνωμοσίες της Νέας Τάξης που διαβάζεις στο Internet_

(από το Protagon/ΜούφαNet: ΙΕΚ Θρησκευτικών και Πολιτικής από Πολύδωρα, Digital Artwork: Μάκης Ανασιάδης)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

Και οι μαθητές του είναι ο Κασιδιάρης και ο Βενιζέλος; Πολύ βολικό.
Κρίμα που δεν επιτρέπονται τα σχόλια κάτω από το σκίτσο στο Protagon. Κάποιος θα έπρεπε να μιλήσει στον κύριο Ανασιάδη για το Ρεξόνα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Το σήριαλ συνεχίζεται


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Χα χα! Ζητάει, λέει, τώρα δικαιώματα! Να την πληρώσουν με τίποτα τέτοια:


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Όλα τα φετεινά ιγκνομπέλια εδώ. 
Την προσοχή μου τράβηξε το βραβείο λογοτεχνίας, όπου φέτος η Ελλάδα για μια ακόμα φορά αδικήθηκε, καθώς οι νικητές ήταν...


> The Literature Prize was awarded to the US Government Accountability Office, for issuing a report about reports about reports that recommends the preparation of a report about the report about reports about reports.


 

mod's note: αντιγράφηκε στο νήμα των Ignobel.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η κάθοδος του Βύρωνα Πολύδωρα προς την απόλυτη γραφικότητα...



Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει καμμία κάθοδος. Πάντα στο ίδιο επίπεδο ήταν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2012)

Astronomy Photographer of the Year 2012 (BBC News Science & Environment). Slideshow production


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Ευχαριστούμε δόκτωρ. :)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την αστρονομία, για εικόνες του σύμπαντος και νέα, υπάρχει ο πολύ καλός Phil Plait, που διατηρεί το Bad Astronomy, ένα ιστολόγιο που είναι συνέχεια του παλιού του ιστότοπου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Η Τάνια έχει Lower.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Για κοίτα έναν κόσμο που δεν έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι (ή, για να ακριβολογώ, δεν το έχω πάρει χαμπάρι εγώ):

*Ο γέροντας της καρδιάς μας *Του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr

Λεπτομέρειες (λίγες, για τους άσχετους) για το ρόλο του γέροντα Παΐσιου στη ζωή μας. Με προσθήκη στο τέλος ότι συνέλαβαν τον βλάσφημο νεαρό που είχε φτιάξει σελίδα στο φατσομπούκι όπου μπέρδευε τη θρησκεία με τη γαστριμαργία. (Εντάξει, κι άλλοι το έχουμε κάνει αυτό, αλλά με τον τρόπο μας.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι δυνατόν! Δεν το ήξερες; Λοιπόν, υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ, που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία και... (συνέχεια εδώ).

(Για το παστίτσιο, το φόρουμ δεν θίγει τα θεία.)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Το «*αναστένεται» στο τέλος (1:21-1:28) είναι, υποθέτω, από τον αναστεναγμό; Στο πρότυπο τού «Not with a bang but a whimper», έχουμε τώρα «He rises with a sigh»;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ο ευνουχισμός παρατείνει τη ζωή, αποφαίνεται ασυνήθιστη κορεατική μελέτη
Έως και 20 χρόνια*
http://health.in.gr/man/news/article/?aid=1231214625#ref=newsroombox


Καλά, και προ ημερών διάβασα:
*Έζησε μια ζωή χωρίς αλκοόλ, τσιγάρο και γυναίκες
Και έφτασε τα 122 χρόνια!*
http://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arthro/412122/ezise-mia-zoi-horis-alkool-tsigaro-kai-gunaikes/

Και το εύλογο ερώτημα είναι πάντα: Και τι κατάλαβε;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Ο ευνουχισμός παρατείνει τη ζωή, αποφαίνεται ασυνήθιστη κορεατική μελέτη
> Έως και 20 χρόνια*
> http://health.in.gr/man/news/article/?aid=1231214625#ref=newsroombox


Βέβαια σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν μπορείς, όταν σου 'ρθει ο Χάρος, να του πεις «Πάρ' τ' αρ#!&[email protected] μου!»


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Καλά, και προ ημερών διάβασα:
> *Έζησε μια ζωή χωρίς αλκοόλ, τσιγάρο και γυναίκες
> Και έφτασε τα 122 χρόνια!*
> http://www.newsbeast.gr/world/arthro/412122/ezise-mia-zoi-horis-alkool-tsigaro-kai-gunaikes/
> ...


 
Αφτοπωστάρωμαι ασσιστόλος κε δαεμανικώς: 



daeman said:


> Τέτοια ζωή, χωρίς τσιγάρο και πιοτό ούτ' αμαρτία, είναι εις ολόκληρον μια αδικοπραξία. :-\


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

Σιγά μην είναι αυτοί λόγοι για μακροζωία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σιγά μην είναι αυτοί λόγοι για μακροζωία.


Λόγοι μπορεί να είναι. Κίνητρα δεν είναι. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2012)

Πες το, βρε παιδί μου, κι εμείς νομίζαμε ότι ήταν τζαμπατζήδες! Όταν ανοίξουν τα εκδοτήρια κι όταν θα δουλεύουν περισσότερα μηχανήματα, θα σπεύσουν οι άνθρωποι ν' αγοράσουν εισιτήρια... 


Εν τω μεταξύ, μέλη σωματείων εργαζομένων της ΣΤΑΣΥ πραγματοποίησαν σήμερα το πρωί παράσταση διαμαρτυρίας στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ. Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΣΤΑΣΥ κρίνουν ότι οι έλεγχοι δεν θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα της εισιτηριοδιαφυγής το οποίο σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους οφείλεται στα κλειστά εκδοτήρια εισιτηρίων λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού, και στα χαλασμένα εκδοτικά μηχανήματα. *Ζητούν την αύξηση του προσωπικού μέσω επαναπρόσληψης των συναδέλφων τους* που είχαν συμμετάσχει στο πρόγραμμα εφεδρείας, με στόχο τη στελέχωση όλων των εκδοτηρίων και τη πραγματοποίηση ελέγχων σε όλους τους σταθμούς.
http://athenstransport.com/2012/09/25/ticket-control/

​Να καταλάβαιναν κιόλας πόσο γελοιοποιούνται οι συνδικαλιστές όταν λένε τέτοιες ανοησίες...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2012)

Πάντως, επειδή κινούμαι καθημερινά με τα ΜΜΜ (όταν δεν κινούμαι με το ποδήλατο), έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι μου έχουν ελέγξει το εισιτήριό μου μόνο μία φορά τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια στο λεωφορείο, και περίπου 4 φορές στο μετρό. Ιδίως σε γραμμές που παρουσιάζουν κίνηση, δεν μπαίνει ελεγκτής ούτε για δείγμα. Σιγά που φταίει που είναι κλειστά τα εκδοτήρια. Στη γειτονιά μου, όλα τα περίπτερα έχουν εισιτήρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2012)

Πρόσεξες την κατακλείδα; 
"...με στόχο τη στελέχωση των εκδοτηρίων *και την πραγματοποίηση ελέγχων σε όλους τους σταθμούς."*

Δηλαδή; Όταν ξαναπροσληφθούν οι "έφεδροι", οι έλεγχοι θα είναι αποτελεσματικοί; Μάλλον αυτοί θα κάνουν διαφορετικούς ελέγχους από τους εν ενεργεία ελεγκτές. Πόσα θέλουν για να πουν το μυστικό στους ιθύνοντες ώστε να βελτιώσουν το σύστημα;


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Άνθρωποι που ταξιδεύουν με το μετρό από την πρώτη του μέρα μου λένε ότι οι έλεγχοι έχουν μειωθεί αισθητά εδώ και τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Εμένα δεν _μου αρέσουν τα τουρκικά σίριαλ_. Αρέσουν όμως, κατά πώς φαίνεται, σε πολύ κόσμο. Γι' αυτό, διαβάστε τον σημερινό Πετρουλάκη στο πρόταγκον και διαβάστε και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών του.

Κάθε φορά που μπλέκομαι σε ανάλογες συζητήσεις (και μπλέκομαι εύκολα, και ντουμπλφάς: στην Ελλάδα επειδή «υποστηρίζω τους κακούς Γερμανούς» —που είναι εγγονοί ακόμη πιο κακών Γερμανών, αλλά και στην Αυστρία (όπου συνήθως επίσης δεν χωνεύουν, για τους δικούς τους λόγους, τους Γερμανούς) —επειδή είμαι τεμπέλης και κλέφτης όπως άλλωστε όλοι οι Έλληνες, που μιλάνε γρήγορα σαν να τσακώνονται συνέχεια κι έχουν μεγάλη μύτη (ναι, κάποτε μου το είπαν και αυτό!), οι δικές μου απορίες είναι πολλές: Πότε θα μάθουμε ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ίδιοι, ότι υπάρχουν φτωχοί και πλούσιοι παντού, ότι υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί παντού, ότι υπάρχουν αγαθοί και μοχθηροί παντού, ότι υπάρχουν συμφέροντα παντού; Πότε θα μάθουμε να αναλύουμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι και όχι όπως ήταν κάποτε ούτε όπως θα θέλαμε να είναι;


----------



## rogne (Sep 27, 2012)

Όταν αρχίσουν τα κανάλια να παίζουν περισσότερο Μπόλιγουντ, θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα. Σοβαρά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Eγώ τα τουρκικά σήριαλ τα θεωρώ αντίστοιχα των βραζιλιάνικων, της Τόλμης και Γοητείας κλπ, δηλαδή δεν είχα καμιά αμφιβολία ότι οι Τούρκοι (ή οι Βραζιλιάνοι ή οι Αμερικανοί) έχουν τις ίδιες σαπουνόπερες με όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, αλλά δεν μου αλλάζει την άποψη για τους Τούρκους η κάθε σαπουνόπερα. Ομολογώ πάντως ότι ένα δεκάλεπτο του σήριαλ περί Σουλεϊμάν του μεγαλοπρεπούς με έβαλε σε σκέψεις για το πώς διδάσκεται η ιστορία στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί δεν είχα καν ακούσει για το Σουλτανάτο των Γυναικών (που εμένα μου φαίνεται κανονική περίοδος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ιστορίας, αφού ευρωπαίες βασίλισσες βασίλευαν σε ευρωπαϊκά εδάφη και έκαναν συμμαχίες με τις δυτικοευρωπαϊκές υπερδυνάμεις της εποχής) ενώ για την Αναγέννηση μας πρήζουν στην (Δυτικο)Ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία στο σχολείο. 

-Τι κάθεστε και βλέπετε; Τους Τούρκους να σφάζουν Έλληνες; 
- Όχι, Βούλγαρους σφάζουν. 
- Εμ, άμα είχε σφαγές Ελλήνων δεν θα το έδειχναν εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2012)

Το άρθρο του Πετρουλάκη μου θυμίζει τότε που είχα μείνει στο χωριό μιας φίλης Τουρκάλας για μερικές μέρες. Ερχότανε, που λέτε, η γειτονιά* με τις μαντήλες να δει τον γκιαούρη (σημειωτέον, η γειτονιά ρωτούσε συχνά πυκνά τη φίλη «μα καλά, εσύ δε φοβάσαι τους Έλληνες και μένεις στην Ελλάδα;»), με δύο αντιδράσεις: α) «Α! Μιλάει!**», β) «Καλέ, αυτή είναι σαν κι εμάς!***»

Και θα ξαναματαεπαναλάβω: ούτε ένας άνθρωπος δεν με έκανε να νιώσω άσχημα για τον παραμικρό λόγο. Όλα αυτά σε χωριό -και σπίτι- με μεγάλο ποσοστό πιστών μουσουλμάνων. Το αρνητικό βέβαια είναι ότι πήρα 4 κιλά σε 20 μέρες γιατί με τάιζαν μέχρι να σκάσω (σας θυμίζει τίποτα; ) Και μου βρήκαν και γαμπρό. Αλλά τελικά τη γλίτωσα την παντρειά γιατί δεν τον ενέκρινε η μεγάλη θεία της οικογένειας. Δεν ήταν «αρκετά καλό παιδί για μένα» 


____________
* γυναίκες, καθότι ήταν και πρωί :)
**ΣτΠαλ: Ενν. τουρκικά - ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι περίμεναν :)
***Ξέρετε τώρα, μελαχροινή, άμα κάτσει το καλοκαίρι στον ήλιο λίγο παραπάνω αρπάει αμέσως, σαν την προτηγανισμένη πατάτα, κοινώς αν δεν άνοιγε το στόμα της θα την περνούσαμε για δικιά μας


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Κι εδώ άμα πήγαινες σε κανένα χωριό τη δεκαετία του '60 έτσι θα ήταν. 

Από την άλλη μια γνωστή μου που είχε γνωρίσει κάτι Τούρκους και πήγε Κωνσταντινούπολη επίσκεψη μου είπε ότι την ψιλοεπιδείκνυαν στους φίλους τους για να το παίξουν όλοι μαζί διεθνιστές και υπεράνω του λαουτζίκου.* 

* Το ίδιο μου λέει και φίλη που έχει φιλίες με Τουρκάλα μάνα συμμαθητή του γιού της, η οποία καμαρώνει σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι που είναι μοντέρνα κι έχει και Έλληνες φίλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

*The Casual Vacancy*, the new book by JK Rowling - her first ever for adult readers - has been the subject of massive hype and speculation, but hours after it's published, the Strand reviews [it].

Κι εδώ, κριτική στον Γκάρντιαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2012)

*Jesus Christ Superstar dropped in Russia church row* (BBC News)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

Περιέργως, αυτή τη φορά δεν φταις εσύ (και ο σύνδεσμός σου) που αυτή τη στιγμή το BBC μού λέει "404 - Page not found".

Μήπως έχω ιό;

---Όχι, από το BBC είναι, κι εγώ είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα και μπήκα και από τα World News. Βουαλά:


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2012)

*The book:
Are We Getting Smarter?: Rising IQ in the Twenty-First Century
by James R Flynn

The review:
Are We Getting Smarter? by James R Flynn *

[...]

For my money, the most interesting chapter in the book is the one that deals with youth and ageing. Flynn says that over the past half-century a linguistic gap has opened between American parents and their children. The vocabularies of US adults has expanded significantly over that period, but their ability to communicate with their teenage children has declined. Why? Nobody really knows – and the gap narrows again when the kids enter the workplace.

On cognitive decline in the ageing process, Flynn has good news and bad news. The good news is that bright people retain verbal facility as they age. The bad news is that their capacity for analytical thinking declines, and the brighter they were when young, the greater is the subsequent decline. (In a rare flash of mordant humour, Flynn dubs this "the Bright Tax".)

Sobering stuff, eh? In fact, this reviewer is so depressed by Professor Flynn's musing about ageing that he has resolved to devote all his remaining analytical capabilities to designing a rocket-powered stair-lift. The aim: to get to the top before he has forgotten what he was coming upstairs for.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/sep/28/are-we-getting-smarter-review

(Ο σύνδεσμος λειτουργεί σε Chrome, αλλά όχι σε Firefox  )


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2012)

Athens Info Guide
Οι ανάγλυφες μορφές στο Μνημείο του Αγνώστου Στρατιώτη απεικονίζουν έναν Έλληνα στρατιώτη ενώ οι επιγραφές πάνω στο μνημείο είναι μέρη της αγόρευσης στην κηδεία του Περικλή το 430 π.Χ., που δημιουργήθηκαν τον πρώτο χρόνο μετά το τέλος του Πελοποννησιακού Πολέμου για να τιμήσουν τους πεσόντες Αθηναίους όπως και τα ονόματα των τοποθεσιών όπου οι Έλληνες έχουν πολεμήσει σε διαφορετικούς πολέμους.

Opa!


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2012)

...
Ένα κλικ θέλει: Μνημείο του άγνωστου στρατιώτη (Ελλάδα), _Περικλέους Επιτάφιος. 
_
Ἀνδρῶν γὰρ άνευ φανῶν πᾶσα γῆ τάφος, καὶ στηλῶν ἐν τῇ ἐπιγραφή οἰκεία ου σημαίνει, ἀλλὰ μὴ προσήκοντα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 29, 2012)

Αμ το σάιτ της Προεδρικής Φρουράς τι σου λέει, που αναπαράγει το μύθο περί Κων. Κουκίδη;


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αμ το σάιτ της Προεδρικής Φρουράς τι σου λέει, που αναπαράγει το μύθο περί Κων. Κουκίδη;



«Ο ήρωας-φάντασμα», _Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία,_ 22/10/2000 (α' μέρος, β' μέρος).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

Ikea 'regrets' removal of women from Saudi catalogue (BBC)

Αυτό είναι το εφήμερο. Το γλωσσικό είναι η ειλικρινής απορία μου για την επόμενη πρόταση:

Several images in the catalogue, published on Ikea's Saudi website, show women completely absent in a number of promotional scenes.

Show someone who is completely absent? Είναι σωστά αγγλικά αυτά;

Για τα εισαγωγικά του τίτλου, στο "regrets", ας πούμε ότι μπορεί και να είναι βρετανικό χιούμορ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Show someone who is completely absent? Είναι σωστά αγγλικά αυτά;


Ε, ναι, αφού τις δείχνει κυριολεκτικά άφαντες... :twit:


----------



## pidyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αμ το σάιτ της Προεδρικής Φρουράς τι σου λέει, που αναπαράγει το μύθο περί Κων. Κουκίδη;



Είμαι ο μόνος στον οποίο χτυπάει άσχημα ο «σωστός» πληθυντικός εύζωνες; Ξέρω πως ο ενικός υποτίθεται πως είναι εύζωνας, αλλά τόσο ο λαϊκός πληθυντικός ευζώνοι, όσο και το τοπωνύμιο Εύζωνοι δείχνει πως η αρχική μορφή της λέξης σε -ος παρέμεινε ζωντανή (ή ξαναγεννήθηκε), τουλάχιστον στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ikea 'regrets' removal of women from Saudi catalogue (BBC)
> 
> Αυτό είναι το εφήμερο. Το γλωσσικό είναι η ειλικρινής απορία μου για την επόμενη πρόταση:
> 
> ...



[1] Είναι σωστό επειδή είναι συνέχεια στο «Women are clearly present in corresponding images in the firm's English-language catalogue» που προηγείται.

[2] Είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο παραθέτουν μια λέξη ή μια φράση από την επίσημη ανακοίνωση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Είμαι ο μόνος στον οποίο χτυπάει άσχημα ο «σωστός» πληθυντικός εύζωνες; Ξέρω πως ο ενικός υποτίθεται πως είναι εύζωνας, αλλά τόσο ο λαϊκός πληθυντικός ευζώνοι, όσο και το τοπωνύμιο Εύζωνοι δείχνει πως η αρχική μορφή της λέξης σε -ος παρέμεινε ζωντανή (ή ξαναγεννήθηκε), τουλάχιστον στον πληθυντικό.



Όχι. Είπα να το γράψω κι αυτό προχτές, αλλά μετά είδα κι αυτό κι εκείνο και τ' άλλο και σκέφτηκα: «Όπως το θέλει ο καθείς το όνομά του λένε και ας το βλέπω και γελώ, λες κι είναι μανεκένε». Όλο καμάρι οι εύζωνες, με τις φαρδιές τις πλάτες, κιαλάρουνε τις εύζωνες, δαχτυλιδομεσάτες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

All roads lead to Chaos: yet another (overpriced, over-hype and oh-so typical Apple) Apple patent.
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/20/tech/mobile/apple-maps-complaints/index.html?iref=allsearch
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthony...ers-did-maps-the-app-store-and-wifi-get-lost/
Apple: when talking about being overrated, only the Beatles come close.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Αν τύχει και περνάτε από το Κόντιακ της Αλάσκας, μην ξεχάσετε να πάτε για γύρο στο Sparrows τού Αλφρέντο Γκαρσία. (Περίεργο σκορποχώρι θα γίνουμε.)

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231216562
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/73/1706095/restaurant/Alaska/Sparrows-Kodiak


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εφήμερο, αλλά βάζω δυο συνδέσμους κι ελπίζω να μην ακούω υπερβολική γκρίνια ότι φταίει το Μνημόνιο όταν θα ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές των σιτηρών, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιοι θα πουν ότι τρόφιμα υπάρχουν και μας τα κρύβουν οι "αυτοί" γιατί είναι πουλημένοι στη Μονσάντο ή γιατί θέλουν να μας αναγκάσουν να δεχτούμε νεοφιλελέυθερο ξεπούλημα της χώρας. 

Η έκθεση του ΦΑΟ εδώ και ένα άρθρο για όποιον βαριεται τις εκθέσεις: UN warns of rising food costs after year's extreme weather


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2012)

Guardian: «Βασανιστήρια και ταπείνωση τύπου Άμπου Γκράιμπ στη ΓΑΔΑ» από το Κουτί της Πανδώρας και Greek anti-fascist protesters 'tortured by police' after Golden Dawn clash, το αναφερόμενο άρθρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εφήμερο, αλλά βάζω δυο συνδέσμους κι ελπίζω να μην ακούω υπερβολική γκρίνια ότι φταίει το Μνημόνιο όταν θα ανεβαίνουν οι τιμές των σιτηρών, αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάποιοι θα πουν ότι τρόφιμα υπάρχουν και μας τα κρύβουν οι "αυτοί" γιατί είναι πουλημένοι στη Μονσάντο ή γιατί θέλουν να μας αναγκάσουν να δεχτούμε νεοφιλελέυθερο ξεπούλημα της χώρας.
> 
> Η έκθεση του ΦΑΟ εδώ και ένα άρθρο για όποιον βαριεται τις εκθέσεις: UN warns of rising food costs after year's extreme weather



Ωχ, η κλιματική Μαριωρή μάς έλειπε. Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε κανέναν παρατεταμένο χειμώνα όπως πέρσι.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωχ, η κλιματική Μαριωρή μάς έλειπε. Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον να μην έχουμε κανέναν παρατεταμένο χειμώνα όπως πέρσι.



Ειδικά όταν το 40% των τροφίμων που παράγεται στις ΗΠΑ πάει από τα ράφια κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια, ανέγγιχτο, ίσως είναι επιτέλους ευκαιρία το πιο σπάταλο έθνος του κόσμου σε τρόφιμα, καύσιμα, νερό, ενέργεια κτο, να μάθει να κάνει οικονομία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

To πρόβλημα Μπερνι δεν είναι αμερικάνικο, είναι διεθνές και αν δεις την έκθεση του ΦΑΟ επηρεάζει περισσότερο τις χώρες που ΔΕΝ έχουν να σπαταλήσουν- Κεντρική Αφρική κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ειδικά όταν το 40% των τροφίμων που παράγεται στις ΗΠΑ πάει από τα ράφια κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια, ανέγγιχτο, ίσως είναι επιτέλους ευκαιρία το πιο σπάταλο έθνος του κόσμου σε τρόφιμα, καύσιμα, νερό, ενέργεια κτο, να μάθει να κάνει οικονομία.


Ναι, γιατί η Ελλάδα (και όχι μόνο) πάει πίσω... Τα τελευταία χρόνια μόνο έχει αρχίσει να μαζεύεται το πράμα, και υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει μόνο η κρίση. Μέχρι πρόσφατα για να πας στο περίπτερο, τσουπ, αμάξι, το καρότσι του σούπερ μάρκετ γέμιζε μέχρι να σκάσει, στην ταβέρνα τα φαγητά έμεναν στο τραπέζι, το νερό έτρεχε να πλύνουμε το πεζοδρόμιο, κτλ κτλ.

Για να μην πούμε για το Ντουμπάι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Ειδικά στο θέμα της σπατάλης των τροφίμων, ουδείς αναμάρτητος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

H εκδίκηση των προγόνων
Americans Are Barmy Over Britishisms



> Crikey, Britishisms are everywhere. Call it Anglocreep. Call it annoying. Snippets of British vernacular — “cheers” as a thank you, “brilliant” as an affirmative, “loo” as a bathroom — that were until recently as rare as steak and kidney pie on these shores are cropping up in the daily speech of Americans (particularly, New Yorkers) of the taste-making set who often have no more direct tie to Britain than an affinity for “Downton Abbey.”


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Huge alien planet is 'made of diamonds', say scientists

H επιστημονική φαντασία τώρα δικαιώνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Huge alien planet is 'made of diamonds', say scientists
> 
> H επιστημονική φαντασία τώρα δικαιώνεται.



Μπα, την τελευταία δεκαετία έχουν βρει κι άλλους πλανήτες που πιστεύουν ότι είναι διαμαντένιοι. Φυσικά δεν έχουν 100% αποδείξει ότι κάποιος από τους πλανήτες αυτούς είναι όντως διαμαντένιος, αλλά κάθε που προτείνεται ένας καινούριος πλανήτης από άνθρακα, τα μήντια ξεχνούν τις προηγούμενες ανακαλύψεις και το ανακοινώνουν εκ νέου σαν παράξενο της φύσης (βέβαια άλλο να πεις ότι αποτελείται από άνθρακα κι άλλο από διαμάντι, αλλά μήντια είναι αυτά). Σχετικό άρθρο έχει και η wiki.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

«Αυτό μπορεί να το καταλάβει και ο καθένας μόνος του. Αρκεί να πάει στο πάρκο, να σκύβει πάνω από τα καροτσάκια των παιδιών, και να λέει: "Μα τι άσχημο που είναι αυτό το παιδί!"» Απάντηση του βιβλιοκριτικού Ντένις Σεκ στην ερώτηση «με ποιον τρόπο μπορεί να μπει κανείς στη θέση του κριτικού λογοτεχνίας».







Η φωτογραφία (θα μπορούσε να είναι και γκάφα, είναι προφανώς παλιά, από τη χρονιά που τιμώμενη χώρα ήταν η Τουρκία :)) ως εικονογράφηση για την έκθεση βιβλίου της Φρανκφούρτης, που γίνεται αυτές τις ημέρες με τιμώμενη χώρα τη Νέα Ζηλανδία. Πάνω από το κεφάλι της κοπέλας, το εξώφυλλο του βιβλίου Ο δρόμος της μοναξιάς. Γύρω γύρω γνωστοί (και άγνωστοι) τίτλοι σε διάφορες γλώσσες (δοκιμάστε να αναγνωρίσετε κάποιους).

Φωτό και τσιτάτο από εδώ (εικ. 20).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

*Oxford University interviews: what do tutors ask?*

As the deadline for Oxbridge applications looms, Oxford tutors talk through the type of questions they'll be asking university applicants this autumn – and the answers they hope to hear

(Guardian)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 12, 2012)

Το αυτοκίνητό του ανακάλυψε ένας άνδρας στο Μόναχο της Γερμανίας, ο οποίος είχε ξεχάσει που το είχε παρκάρει... δύο χρόνια πριν. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως, ήταν το εξής:


> Στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ βρίσκονταν εργαλεία αξίας 40.000 ευρώ.


Εργαλεία σαράντα χιλιάδων ευρώ; ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΩΝ; Είναι δυνατόν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Ο τίτλος ανήκει στους αλλαντάλλων:
Μεθυσμένος Γερμανός βρήκε το αυτοκίνητό του δύο χρόνια μετά

Πότε ήταν μεθυσμένος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Το αυτοκίνητό του ανακάλυψε ένας άνδρας στο Μόναχο της Γερμανίας, ο οποίος είχε ξεχάσει που το είχε παρκάρει... δύο χρόνια πριν.
> 
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση όμως, ήταν το εξής:
> 
> Εργαλεία σαράντα χιλιάδων ευρώ; ΣΑΡΑΝΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΩΝ; Είναι δυνατόν;



Εξαρτάται τι εργαλεία. Μικροσκόπια και ηλεκτρονικός εξολπισμός κάνουν άνετα και παραπάνω. Το ίδιο και τα τοπογραφικά εργαλεία. Αν και ο τύπος είχε ηλεκτρικά κατσαβίδια και τα συναφή.



nickel said:


> Ο τίτλος ανήκει στους αλλαντάλλων:
> Μεθυσμένος Γερμανός βρήκε το αυτοκίνητό του δύο χρόνια μετά
> 
> Πότε ήταν μεθυσμένος;



Την απάντηση στο γιατί του τίτλου δίνει το link μου.


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)

Πάει καιρός που η ηλε-Αυγή έχει διαφήμιση της Γιούρομπανκ στη σελίδα της και δεν το 'χα προσέξει, ή τώρα ξεκίνησε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πάει καιρός που η ηλε-Αυγή έχει διαφήμιση της Γιούρομπανκ στη σελίδα της και δεν το 'χα προσέξει, ή τώρα ξεκίνησε;


Δεν αποκλείεται η ηλε-Αυγή να νοικιάζει το χώρο σε διαφημιστική εταιρεία και η διαφημιστική να έχει την περίεργη αντίληψη ότι οι αναγνώστες της Αυγής χρησιμοποιούν τράπεζες.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

*Βραβεία*

Κύριε Διευθυντά, 

Νομπέλ Ειρήνης στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση
– σαν να λέμε, βραβείο λακωνικότητας στη Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου!

Με τιμή, 

Νεόκοπος

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ Σάββατο 13 Οκτωβρίου 2012


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Τι μπορεί να πάθεις με τις συνωνυμίες (και δεν ήταν καν συνωνυμία, ασχετοσύνη των δημοσιογράφων ήταν). 
Iranian fugitive: identity mix-up with shot Neda wrecked my life
Όταν σκοτώθηκε μπροστά στις κάμερες η κυρία δεξιά, ονόματι Νέντα Σολτάν, οι δημοσιογράφοι ήθελαν να βρουν φωτογραφία της και ξεσήκωσαν τη φωτογραφία της κυρία αριστερά από το Φέισμπούκ της. Η οποία λέγεται Νέντα Σολτανί. Με αποτέλεσμα να μπλέξει με τις αρχές και να καταλήξει πολιτική πρόσφυγας στη Γερμανία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Και, όπως συνήθως, από τα σχόλια δεν λείπουν τα αηδιαστικά τρολ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τι μπορεί να πάθεις με τις συνωνυμίες (και δεν ήταν καν συνωνυμία, ασχετοσύνη των δημοσιογράφων ήταν).
> Iranian fugitive: identity mix-up with shot Neda wrecked my life
> Όταν σκοτώθηκε μπροστά στις κάμερες η κυρία δεξιά, ονόματι Νέντα Σολτάν, οι δημοσιογράφοι ήθελαν να βρουν φωτογραφία της και ξεσήκωσαν τη φωτογραφία της κυρία αριστερά από το Φέισμπούκ της. Η οποία λέγεται Νέντα Σολτανί. Με αποτέλεσμα να μπλέξει με τις αρχές και να καταλήξει πολιτική πρόσφυγας στη Γερμανία.





Alexandra said:


> Neda Soltani is the ordinary Iranian woman whose image spread last summer in an instant around the world. She's a symbol of the brutality of the Iranian regime and the resilience of Iran's movement for democracy.
> She's also still alive.
> 
> Η συνέχεια εδώ.



Σύνδεση με τα προηγούμενα, από τις 14-6-2010 (15-6-2010 στη Λεξιλογία). Φαίνεται πως η Guardian το σερβίρει ξαναζεσταμένο, με αφορμή την κυκλοφορία του ψηφιακού βιβλίου που έγραψε η αναγκαστικά εκπατρισμένη.



SBE said:


> Που είναι ο παραγωγός του Χόλιγουντ που θα αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα της ιστορίας της Νέδας χ 2.


Κι ακόμα περιμένει τον παραγωγό...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Εγώ μια απορία που έχω είναι τι στο καλό γράφουν σε ολόκληρο βιβλίο όλοι αυτοί που αφηγούνται ένα και μόνο περιστατικό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Έπρεπε να το είχα φανταστεί ότι θα το είχε αναφέρει κάποιος πιο πριν. Όχι μόνο κυκλοφορία του βιβλίου αλλά και νέα συνέντευξη, υποθέτω. 
Όσο για το τι γράφουν πιθανόν να έχει βάλει μέσα ένα- δυο κεφάλαια για το πώς ήταν η ζωή της πριν, ένα- δυο κεφάλαια για το πώς την ημέρα του θανάτου της άλλης την πέρασε κάνοντας καθημερινά πράγματα, δυο- τρία κεφάλαια για το πώς έμπλεξε με τις αρχές και μετά γίνεται περιπέτεια απόδρασης η υπόθεση (άλλα δυο κεφάλαια) και τέλος δυο- τρία κεφάλαια για το πώς πήγε στη Γερμανία και ζήτησε πολιτικό άσυλο κι ένας επίλογος που θα λέει σκέψεις για το μέλλον και θα κλαίγεται για τη ζωή της. Α, ξέχασα τα κεφάλαια με γενικότερες σκέψεις για το μέλλον του Ιράν. Ορίστε, 200 σελίδες, σου κάνουν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

Αυτό κι αν είναι εφήμερο:

Red Bull Stratos
A scientific mission to 120,000 ft. Jumping from a stratospheric balloon one man will attempt to break the speed of sound in freefall.

Ζωντανή μετάδοση
http://www.youtube.com/user/redbull

Πληροφορίες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull_Stratos


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ μια απορία που έχω είναι τι στο καλό γράφουν σε ολόκληρο βιβλίο όλοι αυτοί που αφηγούνται ένα και μόνο περιστατικό.


Δεν είναι ένα και μόνο περιστατικό η εμπειρία αυτής της γυναίκας, με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό στο Ιράν. Χιλιάδες πράγματα έχει να γράψει, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι συναρπαστικό ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> A scientific mission to 120,000 ft. Jumping from a stratospheric balloon one man will attempt to break the speed of sound in freefall.



That was a 39-km free fall for one man, one hell of a spectacle for eight million viewers.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι ένα και μόνο περιστατικό η εμπειρία αυτής της γυναίκας, με αφορμή το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό στο Ιράν. Χιλιάδες πράγματα έχει να γράψει, και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είναι συναρπαστικό ανάγνωσμα.



Ένα μεγάλο περιστατικό που τροφοδοτεί υλικό τριών χρόνων, σωστά; Αν ο καθένας περιέγραφε τόσο αναλυτικά κάθε πράγμα που συνέβη στην ζωή του, οι βιογραφίες θα ήταν εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ένα μεγάλο περιστατικό που τροφοδοτεί υλικό τριών χρόνων, σωστά; Αν ο καθένας περιέγραφε τόσο αναλυτικά κάθε πράγμα που συνέβη στην ζωή του, οι βιογραφίες θα ήταν εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


Άλλο βιογραφία, άλλο κάτι τέτοιο. Εξάλλου, αν δεν γινόταν να γράψεις βιβλίο για ένα περιστατικό, υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες τίτλοι που δεν θα είχαν γραφτεί, μαζί και μυθιστορήματα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2012)

Βρε καλλίκομε Ελληγενή...
Ανάλογα με το πόσο χρόνο καλύπτουν αυτά που έχεις να πεις προσαρμόζεις το περιεχόμενό σου. 
Μπορεί να γράψεις εκατό σελίδες για μία στιγμή. Ή εκατό σελίδες για εκατό χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> That was a 39-km free fall for one man, one hell of a spectacle for 365,000,000 viewers.


Την είπε την κοτσάνα πάλι η δημοσιογράφος της ΝΕΤ. Είπε ότι πήδηξε από ύψος "τριακοσίων χιλιάδων μέτρων".


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Άλλο βιογραφία, άλλο κάτι τέτοιο. Εξάλλου, αν δεν γινόταν να γράψεις βιβλίο για ένα περιστατικό, υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες τίτλοι που δεν θα είχαν γραφτεί, μαζί και μυθιστορήματα.



Το μυθιστόρημα είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να το κάνεις πιο συναρπαστικό. Όταν ένα περιστατικό μπορεί να περιγραφτεί με 50 λέξεις, δύσκολα γίνεται συναρπαστικό ανάγνωσμα 230 σελίδων.



SBE said:


> Βρε καλλίκομε Ελληγενή...
> Ανάλογα με το πόσο χρόνο καλύπτουν αυτά που έχεις να πεις προσαρμόζεις το περιεχόμενό σου.
> Μπορεί να γράψεις εκατό σελίδες για μία στιγμή. Ή εκατό σελίδες για εκατό χρόνια.



Πράγματι, αλλά η απορία μου ήταν σε σχέση με περιστατικά όπως αυτό, που δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να τροφοδοτήσουν τόσο πολύ κείμενο.


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2012)

Γεια σου ρε Τίνα Μπιρμπίλη!
Τέλος στην αυθαιρεσία της Ναοδομίας (Ρομφαία)


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Μέχρι τώρα είχαμε μάθει για τα λεγόμενα *πανηγυρόσπιτα*, τα περιβόητα αυθαίρετα "ιερά" κτίσματα που πολλαπλασιαζόμενα σιγοκαταστρέφουν ό,τι απέμεινε από το αυθεντικό κυκλαδικό τοπίο. 
http://www.iospress.gr/mikro2004/mikro20040117.htm

Ποιος θα κάνει μια καλή προσθήκη στο νήμα των νεολογισμών;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 15, 2012)

Costas said:


> Γεια σου ρε Τίνα Μπιρμπίλη!
> Τέλος στην αυθαιρεσία της Ναοδομίας (Ρομφαία)


Πραγματικά, είναι πολύ πολύ κρίμα που δεν είναι πια η Μπιρμπίλη υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος. Πιστεύω ότι ήταν η καλύτερη που έχει περάσει ποτέ από το συγκεκριμένο πόστο.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Τι γλυκό που είναι το σημερινό σκετσάκι του γούγλη. Με κλικ στην φαρδιά κορδέλα που ξεπροβάλλει κάτω δεξιά.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 15, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι γλυκό που είναι το σημερινό σκετσάκι του γούγλη. Με κλικ στην φαρδιά κορδέλα που ξεπροβάλλει κάτω δεξιά.



Με πρόλαβες!
Υπήρξε ένας ενήλικας διάδοχος του μικρού Νέμο, στην Ελλάδα, πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια. Το πέλαγος της μποτίλιας, του Γιάννη Καλαϊτζή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 15, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Με πρόλαβες!


Ας σε προλάβω κι εγώ καμιά φορά! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 15, 2012)

Άντε και στο σύστημα με τους έξι ήλιους!

*Planet with four suns discovered* (BBC News)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άντε και στο σύστημα με τους έξι ήλιους!
> 
> *Planet with four suns discovered* (BBC News)



Υπάρχουν συστήματα με 6, ως και με 7, αστέρια, αλλά δεν ξέρουμε αν έχουν πλανήτες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Σε ποια χώρα ζούμε, βρε παιδιά; Έχουμε τρελαθεί εντελώς;

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231217872

Νέο κρούσμα λογοκρισίας στην τέχνη, με την ομοφυλοφιλία να μπαίνει αυτή τη φορά στο στόχαστρο. Η ΝΕΤ αποφάσισε να κόψει σκηνή στην οποία δύο άντρες φιλιούνται, σε σίριαλ που έκανε πρεμιέρα το βράδυ της Δευτέρας.

Το «ψαλίδι» αφορά στο πρώτο επεισόδιο της σειράς «Ο πύργος του Ντάουντον» (Downton Abbey), το σίριαλ-«ναυαρχίδα» των νέων ξένων σειρών του καναλιού στη βραδινή ζώνη.

Στο πλήρες επεισόδιο του σίριαλ, ένας δούκας εμφανίζεται να φιλά στο στόμα έναν υπηρέτη. Η συνολική σκηνή κρατά περίπου 12 δευτερόλεπτα, αλλά δεν μεταδόθηκε ποτέ το βράδυ της Δευτέρας από τη ΝΕΤ.

Το σίριαλ μεταδίδεται στις 22:00 το βράδυ με την ένδειξη «κατάλληλο για όλους με επιθυμητή τη γονική συναίνεση». Οι δύο ηθοποιοί είναι ντυμένοι σε όλη τη διάρκεια της εν λόγω σκηνής.

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι αντιδράσεις είχε προκαλέσει το 2003 απόφαση του ΕΣΡ να επιβάλει πρόστιμο στο Mega επειδή μετέδωσε ανάλογη σκηνή από το σίριαλ «Κλείσε τα μάτια» -το οποίο όμως τελικά είχε ακυρώσει το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας.

Το ΣτΕ είχε κρίνει το 2006 ότι η απόφαση του ΕΣΡ δεν είχε νόμιμη αιτιολογία και ότι η παρουσίαση σκηνής, στην οποία εκφράζεται απλώς η ομοφυλόφιλη ερωτική επιθυμία, με ένα φιλί και χωρίς να υπάρχουν σκηνές πορνογραφικού περιεχομένου ή βωμολοχίες, δεν μπορεί «σε καμία περίπτωση» να θεωρηθεί ότι προσδίδει την απαγορευμένη από το Σύνταγμα «χαμηλή και υποβαθμισμένη ποιοτική στάθμη» των τηλεοπτικών εκπομπών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Σε πρόλαβα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...believe-Αγαπημένες-σειρές&p=162096#post162096


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σε ποια χώρα ζούμε, βρε παιδιά; Έχουμε τρελαθεί εντελώς;


Στη χριστιανική δημοκρατία του Ελλαδιστάν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

Τα σχόλια τα διαβάσατε από κάτω;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα σχόλια τα διαβάσατε από κάτω;



Άντεξα μέχρι το τρίτο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2012)

Πω πω, ρεκόρ σχολίων από κάτω. Σταμάτησα στο:

Πάει ο ένας μου ο γιος! Είδε το φιλί! Τώρα θα γίνει γκέι! Ευτυχώς ο άλλος μου γιος βλέπει μόνο το κανάλι της Βουλής και θα γίνει βουλευτής!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

Η ύπαρξη του ΕΣΡ δεν είναι αντισυνταγματική; Κανείς ποτέ δεν το έχει θίξει αυτό το θέμα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Τη λογοκρισία πάντως εδώ την επέβαλε προληπτικά η ΝΕΤ, δεν παρενέβη το ΕΣΡ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Να αναφέρω πάντως ότι θεωρώ αρκετά πιστευτή αυτή την εκδοχή που διάβασα σ' ένα σχόλιο:

H ΕΡΤ ως κρατικό κανάλι και με επιλογή για prime time προβολή, αγόρασε τη συγκεκριμένη «κόπια» - όπως το NBC στην Αμερική. Δουλεύει, και βολεύει πολλές χώρες αυτό, και δεν τις εμποδίζει να απολαύσουν αδιανόητα καλά σίριαλ, αντί βλαχοτούρκικων. Άρα δεν μιλάμε για ψαλίδισμα από εμάς. Και το Game of Thrones να αγόραζαν το ίδιο θα γινόταν. «Στρατηγικά» το κρίνω ορθό. Για όσους θέλουν να δουν την full version, απευθυνθείτε στην δορυφορική σας ή στο amazon (όπως εγώ). Επιλέξτε την tv που θέλετε και μην ψάχνετε δαίμονες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Φρέσκα νέα από την ΕΡΤ:
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231217951

Ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το ζήτημα που προέκυψε κατά την προβολή του πρώτου επεισοδίου της βρετανικής σειράς «_Ο Πύργος του Downton_» εξέδωσε η ΕΡΤ. 

«Η ερωτική σχέση ανάμεσα στους δύο άνδρες, όπως προκύπτει από τη δραματουργική εξέλιξη, δεν λογοκρίθηκε. Το φιλί δεν μεταδόθηκε λόγω της ώρας προβολής και της αντίστοιχης σήμανσης των προγραμμάτων. 

» Στη νυχτερινή επανάληψη η σκηνή θα μεταδοθεί κανονικά, με την αντίστοιχη σήμανση καταλληλότητας των προγραμμάτων» αναφέρει.

Πάντως, στο πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ το οποίο δημοσιεύεται στον Τύπο της Τρίτης, το πρώτο επεισόδιο είναι προγραμματισμένο να προβληθεί σε επανάληψη στις 19:00.

Στον δικτυακό τόπο της ΝΕΤ το πρόγραμμα έχει μεταβληθεί ως εξής: 16:45-20:00 έκτακτη πολιτική εκπομπή και το πρώτο επεισόδιο σε επανάληψη θα μεταδοθεί στη 1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα με την ένδειξη «κατάλληλο για όλους με επιθυμητή τη γονική συναίνεση».

Στο πλήρες επεισόδιο του σίριαλ, το οποίο θα μεταδοθεί απόψε, ένας δούκας εμφανίζεται να φιλά στο στόμα έναν υπηρέτη. Η συνολική σκηνή κρατά περίπου 12 δευτερόλεπτα.

Το σίριαλ μεταδίδεται κάθε Δευτέρα και Παρασκευή στις 22:05 το βράδυ με την ένδειξη «κατάλληλο για όλους με επιθυμητή τη γονική συναίνεση». 

Οι δύο ηθοποιοί είναι ντυμένοι σε όλη τη διάρκεια της εν λόγω σκηνής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Τη λογοκρισία πάντως εδώ την επέβαλε προληπτικά η ΝΕΤ, δεν παρενέβη το ΕΣΡ.



Αν δεν είναι αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, τα κανάλια αυτολογοκρίνονται σε απίστευτο βαθμό για να γλυτώσουν πρόστιμα του ΕΣΡ. Τα _μπιπ_ πέφτουν βροχή, οι παρουσιαστές αρχίζουν τα _επ_ με το πρώτο _μαλάκα_ και οι διάλογοι σε σειρές, πολλές φορές είναι "ευπρεπισμένοι".


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Καλά, για τους διαλόγους δεν το συζητώ, συχνά είναι για τα πανηγύρια. Τα λέγαμε κι εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Το twitter δίνει ρέστα (#puritaNET):

*Μάνος ‏@cytopenic*
Δηλαδή τί θέλατε; Να δείξει η #puritanet το φιλί και να τρέχει η παραθρησκευτική γριά Αγία Παρασκευή-Γκάζι-Αγία Παρασκευή όλη μέρα;​
*Chris Barrett ‏@Barrett312*
Θα δείξει το Alexander του Oliver Stone και θα κόψει όλο τον ρόλο του Ηφαιστίωνα #puritaNET
​
*Elikas ‏@Elikas*
Αν προβληθεί ποτέ το Brokeback Mountain από την #puritaNET θα έχει διάρκεια το πολύ κάνα τέταρτο.​
Έμαθα και ότι το ΣτΕ είχε απορρίψει την απόφαση του ΕΣΡ με την οποία είχε επιβληθεί πρόστιμο στον Παπακαλιάτη.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2012)

Για να αλλάξω λίγο θέμα, έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια:

Η πιο σπλάτερ εφημερίδα της Ελλάδας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Tώρα που συνήρθα από το δράμα του κυρίου που τον κυνηγούσε ο θάνατος επί 32 ώρες (ούτε λεπτό παραπάνω), να πω για το Ντάουντον ότι στο ΗΒ προβάλλεται στις εννιά και στο ΗΒ υαπρχει μια συμφωνία μεταξύ όλων των καναλιών (και με τη βοήθεια του αγγλικού ΕΣΡ) ότι πριν τις εννιά δεν προβάλλονται θεάματα ακατάλληλα για ανήλικους, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει και οποιουδήποτε είδους ερωτική σκηνή, ακόμα κι αν είναι με ηθοποιούς ντυμένους κλπ κλπ. Μόνο μανάδες που φιλάνε τα παιδιά τους που φεύγουν για το σχολείο, δηλαδή. Φυσικά παρ’ όλους τους περιορισμούς οι διάφορες σαπουνόπερες έχουν θεματολογία που περιλαμβάνει από ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις μέχρι στυγνές δολοφονίες (σαν αυτές του πρωτοσέλιδου "διπλό μακελειό" της εφημερίδας), και το καταφέρνουν χωρίς γδύσιμο, χωρίς κακές κουβέντες, χωρίς σεξ, χωρίς βία κλπ κλπ. 
Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια στις εννιά τα παιδιά ξυπνάνε από τον απογευματινό τους ύπνο και κάθονται να δουν τηλεόραση, οπότε αναγκαστικά πάει πιο αργά η όλη υπόθεση. 

ΑΛΛΑ... θυμάμαι ότι η Σιωπή των Αμνών έχει προβληθεί από το Μπιμπισί εκατό φορές, εννοείται αργά, με κομμένη την μία κακιά κουβέντα που λέει ο Χόπκινς σε μια σκηνή και αντικαταστημένη από άλλη (πώς το έχουν κάνει δεν ξέρω, η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει). Ομοίως έχει κοπεί κι η επίμαχη σκηνή από το Βασικό Ένστικτο κι αυτές είναι οι δυο ταινίες που θυμάμαι, φαντάζομαι υπάρχουν και πιο πρόσφατες ανάλογες. Δε θυμάμαι να βγήκαν από τα ρούχα τους οι θεατές και να φώναζαν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να δουν τη Σάρον Στόουν όπως δεν την είχε δείξει ποτέ πριν η τηλεόραση ή την αναφορά στο αντίστοιχο σημείο της Τζόντι Φόστερ. Στην Ελλάδα προφανώς έχουμε τη μύγα ότι είμαστε οπισθοδρομικοί και μυγιαζόμαστε.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2012)

Επειδή στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πράγματι οπισθοδρομικοί και λογοκρίνουμε τα φιλιά, δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει και στο ΗΒ. Ή αντίστροφα, επειδή συμβαίνει στο ΗΒ δεν δικαιολογείται να συμβαίνει και εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2012)

Το ανέφερα επειδή η σειρά είναι αγγλική, και έχει σχέση με το πότε και πώς προβλήθηκε στη χώρα παραγωγής της. 

Αν η σειρά ήταν γαλλική, καλό θα ήταν να δούμε τι κάνουν οι Γάλλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

SBE said:


> Tώρα που συνήρθα από το δράμα του κυρίου που τον κυνηγούσε ο θάνατος επί 32 ώρες (ούτε λεπτό παραπάνω), να πω για το Ντάουντον ότι στο ΗΒ προβάλλεται στις εννιά και στο ΗΒ υαπρχει μια συμφωνία μεταξύ όλων των καναλιών (και με τη βοήθεια του αγγλικού ΕΣΡ) ότι πριν τις εννιά δεν προβάλλονται θεάματα ακατάλληλα για ανήλικους, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει και οποιουδήποτε είδους ερωτική σκηνή, ακόμα κι αν είναι με ηθοποιούς ντυμένους κλπ κλπ. Μόνο μανάδες που φιλάνε τα παιδιά τους που φεύγουν για το σχολείο, δηλαδή. Φυσικά παρ’ όλους τους περιορισμούς οι διάφορες σαπουνόπερες έχουν θεματολογία που περιλαμβάνει από ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις μέχρι στυγνές δολοφονίες (σαν αυτές του πρωτοσέλιδου "διπλό μακελειό" της εφημερίδας), και το καταφέρνουν χωρίς γδύσιμο, χωρίς κακές κουβέντες, χωρίς σεξ, χωρίς βία κλπ κλπ.
> Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια στις εννιά τα παιδιά ξυπνάνε από τον απογευματινό τους ύπνο και κάθονται να δουν τηλεόραση, οπότε αναγκαστικά πάει πιο αργά η όλη υπόθεση.
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ... θυμάμαι ότι η Σιωπή των Αμνών έχει προβληθεί από το Μπιμπισί εκατό φορές, εννοείται αργά, με κομμένη την μία κακιά κουβέντα που λέει ο Χόπκινς σε μια σκηνή και αντικαταστημένη από άλλη (πώς το έχουν κάνει δεν ξέρω, η τεχνολογία έχει προχωρήσει). Ομοίως έχει κοπεί κι η επίμαχη σκηνή από το Βασικό Ένστικτο κι αυτές είναι οι δυο ταινίες που θυμάμαι, φαντάζομαι υπάρχουν και πιο πρόσφατες ανάλογες. Δε θυμάμαι να βγήκαν από τα ρούχα τους οι θεατές και να φώναζαν γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να δουν τη Σάρον Στόουν όπως δεν την είχε δείξει ποτέ πριν η τηλεόραση ή την αναφορά στο αντίστοιχο σημείο της Τζόντι Φόστερ. Στην Ελλάδα προφανώς έχουμε τη μύγα ότι είμαστε οπισθοδρομικοί και μυγιαζόμαστε.



Μα οι Βρετανοί είναι γνωστοί πουριτανοί. Μετά τα 90's έχουν αρχίσει λίγο να ξεπετάγονται. Πριν άκουγαν γκέι και κάλυπταν το στόμα. Για τις φράσεις που αλλάζουν διάφορα κανάλια και πώς το κάνουν, τα έχω πει εδώ, μετά από το δικό σου σχόλιο περί _Σιωπής των Αμνών_.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν η σειρά ήταν γαλλική, καλό θα ήταν να δούμε τι κάνουν οι Γάλλοι.


Το 'χω πει πολλές φορές, οπότε συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν σας κάνω να βαριέστε: το ότι κάτι *κακό* γίνεται και αλλού, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κακό, ούτε ότι πρέπει να μας αρέσει που γίνεται κι εδώ.

Και Το Σκοτάδι Απλώνεται, από τον ιστότοπο georgakopoulos.org.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Ό,τι καλό γίνεται αλλού, δε σημαίνει δεν είναι καλό...

Ποιός κρίνει τι είναι καλό και κακό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ποιός κρίνει τι είναι καλό και κακό;


Στα πλαίσια της φιλοσοφικής σου ενασχόλησης, σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς και με το φύλο των αγγέλων;


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Έχω δείξει να με απασχολούν ποτέ τα θεολογικά; 

Εντούτοις με απασχολεί ο τρόπος σκέψης της νεολαίας που μεγάλωσε με διαφημίσεις του Πλέιμπόι στις τέσσερεις το απόγευμα (όπως διαπίστωσα σε ταξίδι μου στην Ελλάδα μέσα δεκαετίας του '90, όταν η Παλάβρα ήταν στις ηλικίες που παρακολουθούσαν την παιδική ζώνη, και ναι, θεώρησα ότι η ώρα της διαφήμισης δεν ήταν η σωστότερη, προφανώς είμαι πουριτανή).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2012)

Της/του τα φοράς και δεν θες να υπάρχουν αποδείξεις στο κινητό σου; http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=180837&catID=22 :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ό,τι καλό γίνεται αλλού, δε σημαίνει δεν είναι καλό...
> 
> Ποιός κρίνει τι είναι καλό και κακό;



Καλό δεν ξέρω τι είναι, κακό πάντως είναι αυτό που περιορίζει τις ελευθερίες του οποιουδήποτε, την στιγμή που αυτές οι ελευθερίες δεν αφαιρούν τις ελευθερίες κάποιων τρίτων. Δηλαδή αν δεν σε ενοχλώ άμεσα, άσε με στην ησυχία μου.



SBE said:


> Έχω δείξει να με απασχολούν ποτέ τα θεολογικά;
> 
> Εντούτοις με απασχολεί ο τρόπος σκέψης της νεολαίας που μεγάλωσε με διαφημίσεις του Πλέιμπόι στις τέσσερεις το απόγευμα (όπως διαπίστωσα σε ταξίδι μου στην Ελλάδα μέσα δεκαετίας του '90, όταν η Παλάβρα ήταν στις ηλικίες που παρακολουθούσαν την παιδική ζώνη, και ναι, θεώρησα ότι η ώρα της διαφήμισης δεν ήταν η σωστότερη, προφανώς είμαι πουριτανή).



Η τηλεόραση είναι επιλογή σου, όχι υποχρέωσή σου. Η παιδική ζώνη ποτέ δεν ήταν στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα. Όσο υπήρχε μόνο ΕΡΤ, η παιδική ζώνη ξεκινούσε το πρωί και έληγε το μεσημέρι, κατά τις 14:00 ενώ στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια η παιδική ζώνη ήταν πάντα τις πολύ πρωινές ώρες (και τα ΣΚ μέχρι το μεσημέρι). Μετά τα μέσα των 90's, περιορίστηκαν στα ΣΚ και δη στις πολύ πρωινές ώρες (6 με 9 το πρωί). Διαφημίσεις του Playboy αποκλείεται να υπήρχαν στις πρωινές ζώνες. Οι διαφημίσεις στις παιδικές ζώνες ήταν ανέκαθεν για παιδιά (παιχνίδια, λαμπάδες, γλυκά, κτλ). Μάλιστα επειδή από τις 7 ως τις 9 είναι ζώνη που παρακολουθούν παιδιά, οι διαφημίσεις είναι πάλι για παιδιά (τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλό δεν ξέρω τι είναι, κακό πάντως είναι αυτό που περιορίζει τις ελευθερίες του οποιουδήποτε, την στιγμή που αυτές οι ελευθερίες δεν αφαιρούν τις ελευθερίες κάποιων τρίτων. Δηλαδή αν δεν σε ενοχλώ άμεσα, άσε με στην ησυχία μου.


Ακριβώς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Δεν έχω καμία μα καμία απολύτως διάθεση να πιάσουμε την κουβέντα στην οποία προσπαθεί να μας πάει η λογοδιάρροια του Ελληγενή πιο πάνω, κι ο σκοπός τους σχολίου μου περί καλού και κακού ήταν κυρίως να δείξει στην Παλάβρα ότι δεν έχει το αλάθητο, ούτε μπορεί μόνη της να ορίζει τι είναι καλό και τι είναι κακό. 

Προφανώς δεν αρκεί το λακωνικό μου σχόλιο για να καταλάβετε τι λέω και πρέπει να σας το συλλαβίσουμε. Το συλλάβισα, τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο και διάθεση για παραπέρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

Ρε συ, SBE, αφού δεν έχεις όρεξη να διαβάσεις τι γράφω, γιατί απαντάς;
Το επιχείρημά σου ήταν -και πάλι- ότι λογοκρισίες γίνονται και αλλού, άρα η Ελλάδα δεν τις κάνει μόνο αυτή, άρα [η Ελλάδα δεν κάνει λάθος]. Εκτός κι αν δεν κατάλαβα το δια ταύτα της παρένθεσης, οπότε θα πρέπει να το εξηγήσεις. 

Το ότι λογοκρισίες γίνονται και αλλού τι σχέση ακριβώς έχει με το ότι γίνονται κι εδώ;



SBE said:


> (όπως διαπίστωσα σε ταξίδι μου στην Ελλάδα μέσα δεκαετίας του '90, όταν η Παλάβρα ήταν στις ηλικίες που παρακολουθούσαν την παιδική ζώνη, [...]


Ξέχασα να σου πω και ευχαριστώ που μου έκοψες περίπου 10 με 15 χρόνια :clap::clap:


----------



## crystal (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η παιδική ζώνη ποτέ δεν ήταν στις τέσσερις το απόγευμα. Όσο υπήρχε μόνο ΕΡΤ, η παιδική ζώνη ξεκινούσε το πρωί και έληγε το μεσημέρι, κατά τις 14:00 ενώ στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια η παιδική ζώνη ήταν πάντα τις πολύ πρωινές ώρες (και τα ΣΚ μέχρι το μεσημέρι). Μετά τα μέσα των 90's, περιορίστηκαν στα ΣΚ και δη στις πολύ πρωινές ώρες (6 με 9 το πρωί). Διαφημίσεις του Playboy αποκλείεται να υπήρχαν στις πρωινές ζώνες. Οι διαφημίσεις στις παιδικές ζώνες ήταν ανέκαθεν για παιδιά (παιχνίδια, λαμπάδες, γλυκά, κτλ). Μάλιστα επειδή από τις 7 ως τις 9 είναι ζώνη που παρακολουθούν παιδιά, οι διαφημίσεις είναι πάλι για παιδιά (τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν βλέπω τηλεόραση).



Για να ακριβολογήσουμε, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 _υπήρχε _παιδική ζώνη το μεσημέρι στην ΕΡΤ: ήταν η ώρα που έπαιζαν Καρουζέλ, Μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι κι άλλα τέτοια τιμαλφή, από τις 2:30 μέχρι τις 4 σίγουρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Κι εγώ μπορώ να την κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά!
*Computer programmer 'quadruples productivity' after hiring a woman to slap him in the face every time she catches him looking at Facebook*.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-catches-looking-Facebook.html#ixzz29ef5p8pK 

​


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχω καμία μα καμία απολύτως διάθεση να πιάσουμε την κουβέντα στην οποία προσπαθεί να μας πάει η λογοδιάρροια του Ελληγενή πιο πάνω.



Λογοδιάρροια τριών γραμμών πρώτη φορά ακούω.



crystal said:


> Για να ακριβολογήσουμε, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 _υπήρχε _παιδική ζώνη το μεσημέρι στην ΕΡΤ: ήταν η ώρα που έπαιζαν Καρουζέλ, Μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι κι άλλα τέτοια τιμαλφή, από τις 2:30 μέχρι τις 4 σίγουρα.



Περίπου παιδική ζώνη. Το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι δεν είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός της παιδικής ζώνης, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι έπαιζε αρχικά απογεύματα. Η ΕΡΤ πάντως δεν έβαζε σχεδόν καθόλου διαφημίσεις τότε και σίγουρα πάντως δεν έβαζε διαφημίσεις του Playboy ή του Penthouse ή ό,τι.



Palavra said:


> Ξέχασα να σου πω και ευχαριστώ που μου έκοψες περίπου 10 με 15 χρόνια :clap::clap:



Εδώ εγώ και δεν ήμουν τάργκετ γκρουπ στα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2012)

Ένα τεστ για να δείτε σε ποια χώρα αντιστοιχούν τα οικονομικά σας. 

Εγώ βγήκα Γερμανία, περιέργως.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Οφείλεις όμως να δείξεις ένα screen-shot των πιθανών αποτελεσμάτων. Διαβάστε τι γράφει για την Ελλάδα:


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2012)

Finland? wtf?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2012)

Η Άγρια Δύση της Ελευθεροτυπίας

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ανάγνωσμα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2012)

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας τού '90 πάντως εκείνο που έμπαινε καμιά φορά και το απόγευμα ήταν στο Star Channel και όχι ακριβώς διαφήμιση του Playboy αλλά διαφήμιση για την εκπομπή Miss Playmate όταν γινόταν ο σχετικός διαγωνισμός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2012)

Goodbye Emmanuelle! (Sylvia Kristel, 28 September 1952 – 17 October 2012)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Τούμπα δόντι: Σταματάει η έντυπη έκδοση του _Νιούσγουικ _(http://www.cnbc.com/id/49460402).


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εγώ μπορώ να την κάνω αυτή τη δουλειά!
> *Computer programmer 'quadruples productivity' after hiring a woman to slap him in the face every time she catches him looking at Facebook*.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-catches-looking-Facebook.html#ixzz29ef5p8pK
> ​



German undertaker sues dominatrix for pain and theft


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τούμπα δόντι


Huh? Εξηγήσατε, παρακαλώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Huh? Εξηγήσατε, παρακαλώ.


Θα ετοιμάζει κάποιο νήμα με ορολογία της τυπογραφίας, γι' αυτό το κρατάει μυστικό. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Huh? Εξηγήσατε, παρακαλώ.


Ε είπα απλώς να βάλω, διά το πιασάρικον της τιτλατζίδικης υποθέσεως, μια χαρακτηριστικότατη τυπογραφική έκφραση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Η οποία σημαίνει; Μη με αφήνεις με τη νεφελώδη αίσθηση ότι μάλλον καταλαβαίνω αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Δόκτορα, κοίτα τι ωραία πράγματα βρήκα εδώ :drool: σιγά μην περιμένω πότε θα ευαρεστηθεί ο Ζαζουλεύς :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να γυρίσει ένα τυπογραφικό φύλλο ώστε να τυπωθεί κι η άλλη όψη: «τούμπα γωνία» και «τούμπα δόντι» — ανάλογα με το ποια πλευρά είναι αυτή που γυρίζει. Ο τρόπος περιστροφής επηρεάζει το πόσο ξακρίδι σε παίρνει να βάλεις μάξιμουμ. Το «δόντι» είναι μια λωρίδα πλάτους περίπου ενός εκατοστού, απ' την οποία το βουτά το χαρτί η μηχανή και το τραβάει μέσα για τύπωμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ σας! :)


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2012)

Μια μεγάλη επιτυχία των διωκτικών αρχών και ένα αποφασιστικό χτύπημα στο οικονομικό έγκλημα: _Συνελήφθη για φοροδιαφυγή με... 4 τυρόπιτες!_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

Μα δεν μπορεί να είναι αληθινό! Έλεος!


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

rogne said:


> Μια μεγάλη επιτυχία των διωκτικών αρχών και ένα αποφασιστικό χτύπημα στο οικονομικό έγκλημα: _Συνελήφθη για φοροδιαφυγή με... 4 τυρόπιτες!_


Well, the law is not necessarily an ass, but the law enforcers can be a whole shitload of asses...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Well, the law is not necessarily an ass, but the law enforcers can be a whole shitload of asses...



Hear, hear!


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Why the Wildfires Still Rage
By JOHN N. MACLEAN
(ΝΥΤ)
A surprising number of recent fires weren't started naturally but by far more surprising human acts. Time for tougher legislation.

Έτσι, για να παίρνουμε ιδέες. (Έναν οι ένορκοι τον πάνε για...ένεση) Και φυσικά, πάνω απ' όλα τα δικαιώματα των οπλοκατόχων του NRA-istan!...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 19, 2012)

Ομπάμα: Ο Ρόμνεϊ πάσχει από Ρομνησία...
Από εδώ
_In an appearance in Northern Virginia Friday, President Obama coined a new term to describe his opponent’s strategy: “Romnesia.” 

Mitt Romney’s “changing up so much, we’ve got to name this condition that he’s going through—I think it’s called ‘Romnesia,’” the president told a crowd at George Mason University. “If you come down with a case of Romnesia, and you can’t seem to remember the policies on your website,” he added, “here’s the good news. Obamacare covers pre-existing conditions.”_

Και αποδεικνύεται ότι η Αυγή είναι πολύ μπροστά!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και αποδεικνύεται ότι η Αυγή είναι πολύ μπροστά!


To άρθρο πάντως με τη ρομνησία της Αυγής ξεκίνησε απ' την Γκάρντιαν: http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/sep/24/mitt-romney-self-creation-myth.
Και, στο άρθρο της Αυγής, *προκωμένοι = προκομμένοι. :)


> Το παραμύθι των γενναίων επιχειρηματιών που έκαναν περιουσίες επειδή ήταν έξυπνοι και προκωμένοι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 19, 2012)

Ωραίος, Ζαζ, ευχ!


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Αυτό με τις 4 τυρόπιτες ιδιοκατανάλωσης επί μεταφερόμενου εμπορεύματος 650 κιλών, φοροδιαφυγή αξίας 4 ευρώ, με πρόστιμο 800 ευρώ και αφαίρεση πινακίδων 15 ημερών, το παίξατε ήδη;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αυτό με τις 4 τυρόπιτες ιδιοκατανάλωσης επί μεταφερόμενου εμπορεύματος 650 κιλών, φοροδιαφυγή αξίας 4 ευρώ, με πρόστιμο 800 ευρώ και αφαίρεση πινακίδων 15 ημερών, το παίξατε ήδη;



Ναι, ναι, μας τα προλάβανε


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

#2215 
Και βρίσαμε εις άψογον αγγλικήν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Ε, καλά, σπολλάτη σας παρολαυτά...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1644506

Ο διάλογος ο οποίος ακούστηκε στην εκπομπή "Τώρα" του Σκάι μεταξύ της Πόπης Τσαπανίδου και του Θ. Παρασκευόπουλου έχει ως εξής: 

...
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Από πού θα βρείτε λοιπόν τα ποσά που λέτε; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Από τα έσοδα. 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Ποια; Αυξάνοντας τι; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Αυξάνοντας την φορολογία των πλουσίων. Είναι απολύτως σαφές.
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Μα θα φύγουν οι πλούσιοι. Γεια, μην τον είδατε τον Παναγή... 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Που θα πάνε; 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Συγγνώμη, θα είμαι εγώ δηλαδή πλούσια, θα με φορολογήσετε στο κεφάλι και θα καθίσω εδώ πέρα; Αφού φεύγουν τώρα, δεν θα φύγουν αργότερα; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: θα εκδώσω διεθνές ένταλμα συλλήψεως. 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Πως; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Θα εκδώσω διεθνές ένταλμα συλλήψεως εις βάρος σας και θα ξέρετε... 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Επειδή θέλω ως πολίτης να αποφασίζω που θα κάνω την έδρα μου και την επιχείρησή μου; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Όχι, όχι, όχι. Την επιχείρησή σας δεν μπορείτε να την πάρετε, το μαγαζί σας δεν μπορείτε να το πάρετε να φύγετε. Τη δραστηριότητά σας δεν μπορείτε να την πάρετε να φύγετε. Εδώ η ίδια η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή... 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Με συγχωρείτε, η ΦΑΓΕ πήρε την έδρα της και φεύγει. Θα την κλείσετε; Θα τους πιάσετε και θα τους βάλετε μέσα; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Όχι. Όχι. Η ΦΑΓΕ πήρε την έδρα της για να μεταφέρει τα κέρδη της έξω ούτως ώστε να φορολογούνται με χαμηλότερο συντελεστή. Θα τους φορολογήσω στην πηγή λοιπόν. Εδώ έχει τη δραστηριότητά της η ΦΑΓΕ και θα τους πω εδώ που πουλάς τα γιαούρτια σου, εδώ που έχεις τα κέρδη σου... Τι;... Θα κλείσει τα εργοστάσιά της; 
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Προσέξτε, είμαι εγώ η ΦΑΓΕ. Αύριο το πρωί λοιπόν αν το κάνετε, θα αρχίσω να απολύω κόσμο. 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Πως θα τον απολύσετε; Και πως θα λειτουργήσει το εργοστάσιο αν απολύετε κόσμο;
- Π. Τσαπανίδου: Θα λειτουργήσει διαφορετικά. Θα το πάρω το εργοστάσιο και θα το πάω έξω. Δεν έχουμε τέτοια παραδείγματα κύριε Παρασκευόπουλε; 
- Θ. Παρασκευόπουλος: Θα το δούμε αυτό το πράγμα... Ο Σαρκοζί όταν τον απείλησαν Γάλλοι επιχειρηματίες ότι θα το κάνουν τους είπε ευχαρίστως, αλλά θα δώσετε ότι σας έχει χορηγήσει το γαλλικό κράτος προηγουμένως. Και τότε φύγετε. Δεν είναι εύκολα πράγματα αυτά.. 



Πηγή:www.capital.gr


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Θυμάμαι πριν από χρόνια είχε δημιουργηθεί ένα θέμα στη Γαλλία με την McDonalds, νομίζω, ή κάποια πολύ μεγάλη εταιρεία, και ήθελε να κλείσει και της είχανε πει "όχι, δεν μπορείς να φεύγεις όποτε γουστάρεις". Δεν θυμάμαι τι απέγινε· ξέρω, σας φώτισα!...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19990457
Πέθανε στα εξήντα της η Σίλβια Κρίστελ.

Θα γράψει κανείς σας για την Εμμανουέλα;


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Ε, μας τα προλάβανε...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanmelmel/6065983816/in/set-72157627086365093/lightbox/ 

Με το βελάκι πάνω δεξιά (Next->) ένα απίστευτο ταξίδι. (Αν μας πει και ο Κώστας από πού ακριβώς είναι...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θα γράψει κανείς σας για την Εμμανουέλα;


Γράψαμε... (#2205)

 Δεν έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ακόμη ότι η Λέξι είναι πιο μπροστά στην ενημέρωση από τουλάχιστον τον μισό ελληνικό τύπο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1644506
> 
> Ο διάλογος ο οποίος ακούστηκε στην εκπομπή "Τώρα" του Σκάι μεταξύ της Πόπης Τσαπανίδου και του Θ. Παρασκευόπουλου έχει ως εξής: ...



Φοβερός διάλογος. Ο ένας χειρότερος απ' τον άλλον.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γράψαμε... (#2205)
> 
> Δεν έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ακόμη ότι η Λέξι είναι πιο μπροστά στην ενημέρωση από τουλάχιστον τον μισό ελληνικό τύπο...



Μα όχι, όχι, δεν κατάλαβες... δεν εννοούσα την είδηση. Εννοούσα _*για*_ τη Σίλβια


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μα όχι, όχι, δεν κατάλαβες... δεν εννοούσα την είδηση. Εννοούσα _*για*_ τη Σίλβια


Δεν εννοείς για τη Σίλβια. Εννοείς για τα νιάτα μας...
Μόλις μπορέσω να διατυπώσω σωστά το γιατί τη σνόμπαρα, θα το εξηγήσω.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

When you're on a Google website (like right now), you're accessing one of the most powerful server networks in the known Universe. But what does that actually look like? Here's your chance to see inside what we're calling the physical Internet.

Google Data Centers. Where the Internet lives


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanmelmel/6065983816/in/set-72157627086365093/lightbox/
> 
> Με το βελάκι πάνω δεξιά (Next->) ένα απίστευτο ταξίδι. (Αν μας πει και ο Κώστας από πού ακριβώς είναι...)



Μα αφού μας το λέει η ίδια: στο Gansu.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μα αφού μας το λέει η ίδια: στο Gansu.



Ααααα, εκεί! :laugh:
Πέρα απ' την πλάκα, όμως. Δεν είναι _απίστευτα_ τοπία;


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Την Εμμανουέλλα την είχα δει μόλις είχε βγει στις αίθουσες, στο Παρίσι, Ιούλιο του '74. Η ουρά ήταν ατελείωτη. Και μένα η Κριστέλ δεν ήταν ο τύπος μου. Αλλά μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο απ' όλα τα sequel είναι η Κριστέλ πια "ώριμη" και απλώς διηγείται στη διάρκεια ενός αεροπορικού ταξιδιού σ' ένα φίλο της ιστορίες από μιαν άλλη "Εμμανουέλλα", όπου σε μιαν από αυτές τις ιστορίες η καινούργια αυτή Εμμανουέλλα σνομπάρει έναν μαφιοζοπλούσιο νεαρό και για να του τη σπάσει προσφέρει το μωνίον της στη γλώσσα ενός ασήμαντου και υπερώριμου σερβιτόρου; Πρέπει να τη βρω αυτή τη σκηνή! :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μα όχι, όχι, δεν κατάλαβες... δεν εννοούσα την είδηση. Εννοούσα _*για*_ τη Σίλβια





nickel said:


> Δεν εννοείς για τη Σίλβια. Εννοείς για τα νιάτα μας...
> Μόλις μπορέσω να διατυπώσω σωστά το γιατί τη σνόμπαρα, θα το εξηγήσω.





Costas said:


> Και μένα η Κριστέλ δεν ήταν ο τύπος μου.



Για να πω την αλήθεια, ούτε ο δικός μου. Τα δικά μου γούστα ήταν τότε πιο λαϊκά. Γύρναγα με τζάκετ, μαλλούρα, γένια, άσε καλύτερα... Αλλά όπως έγραψε και ο Νικέλ, ήταν η εποχή που στύβαμε την πέτρα με το ένα χέρι, που δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα, που ο κόσμος θα γινόταν καλύτερος κι ακόμα πιο καλός και... 

Τι «όχι»; Ποιος είπε «όχι»;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αλλά μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο απ' όλα τα sequel είναι η Κριστέλ πια "ώριμη" και απλώς διηγείται στη διάρκεια ενός αεροπορικού ταξιδιού σ' ένα φίλο της ιστορίες από μιαν άλλη "Εμμανουέλλα", όπου σε μιαν από αυτές τις ιστορίες η καινούργια αυτή Εμμανουέλλα σνομπάρει έναν μαφιοζοπλούσιο νεαρό και για να του τη σπάσει προσφέρει το μωνίον της στη γλώσσα ενός ασήμαντου και υπερώριμου σερβιτόρου; Πρέπει να τη βρω αυτή τη σκηνή! :twit:


Πριν από χρόνια ήταν ένα περιθωριακό κανάλι που την είχε after-hours σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ — μιλάμε ΚΑΘΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ!!! :scared:


----------



## Costas (Oct 19, 2012)

Πάντως δεν ήμουν εγώ ο καναλάρχης! Αλλά ποιο είναι; το 4; το 5; ποιο, τέλος πάντων;....


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2012)

Για δε: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206713/


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2012)

Α, εκτός αριθμημένης σειράς, "Emmanuelle Forever", να 'σαι καλά! Αλλά γιατί το έχουν βαθμολογήσει μόνο με 3,4 , αφού αυτό ήταν αριστούργημα! mg: Θα πάω αύριο να δω Bela Tarr, να στανιάρω...


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> When you're on a Google website (like right now), you're accessing one of the most powerful server networks in the known Universe. But what does that actually look like? Here's your chance to see inside what we're calling the physical Internet.
> 
> Google Data Centers. Where the Internet lives



Θα έλεγα ότι είδα το μέλλον αν δεν ήταν το παρόν. Θυμήθηκα που και το Facebook χτίζει τη δική του εγκατάσταση με τους σέρβερ κάπου στη Σκανδιναβία. Κάπως έτσι θα είναι:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...unveils-massive-data-center-Lulea-Sweden.html

Σκέφτομαι ότι πληκτρολογώ μια-δυο λέξεις σ' ένα πλαίσιο και, πριν προλάβω να κουνήσω τα μάτια μου, η οθόνη γεμίζει από πληροφορίες για σελίδες αποθηκευμένες μέσα στα χιόνια στην άλλη άκρη της Ευρώπης, μετά γυρίζω και κοιτάζω ράφια και ράφια με βιβλία ολόγυρά μου που δεν είναι περασμένα εκεί μέσα, που όμως με κοιτάζουν παραπονεμένα γιατί τα 'χω προδώσει, γιατί προτιμώ πια να χτυπάω κουμπιά αντί να ξεφυλλίζω τις σελίδες τους. Πανάθεμά σε, Γκούγκλα, πόσο σε αγαπήσαμε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θα γράψει κανείς σας για την Εμμανουέλα;



Βρίσκω πολύ ωραίο ένα κείμενο του Χωμενίδη από το _The Books' Journal_, τεύχ. 23 (Σεπτ. 2012), σ. 24.

*Οι ηδονές που έταζε*
Από τον ΧΡΗΣΤΟ Α. ΧΩΜΕΝΙΔΗ​

Όποτε κι αν πεθάνει η Σύλβια Κριστέλ [που βασανίζεται, καθηλωμένη, με σοβαρότατα προβλήματα υγείας], η αναγγελία της είδησης από τα ΜΜΕ είναι δεδομένη: «Πέθανε η Εμμανουέλλα...» Η κινηματογραφική περσόνα έχει επισκιάσει το πρόσωπο στον μέγιστο βαθμό. Περισσότερο κι από ό,τι ο Ταρζάν είχε καλύψει τον Τζώννυ Βαϊσμίλερ ή ακόμα και ο Κώστας Γκουζγκούνης ως επί οθόνης επιβήτωρ τον αληθινό Κώστα Γκουζγκούνη, ο οποίος διατηρεί συνοικιακό φωτογραφείο, είναι οικογενειάρχης και χειμερινός κολυμβητής... Από μιαν άποψη όχι άδικα. Γιατί τι λόγο έχει η Σύλβια Κρίστελ να μας αφορά; 

Ένα κορίτσι από την Ολλανδία, που έγινε διεθνώς διάσημο στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970, αποτυγχάνοντας όμως να χειριστεί τη φήμη, τα λεφτά, ακόμα και την ομορφιά του, έχασε σταδιακά τα πάντα και κατέληξε, πριν συμπληρώσει τα εξήντα, να φθίνει χτυπημένο από καρκίνο και εγκεφαλικό. Η κατιούσα της στάθηκε τόσο μακρόσυρτη --διήρκεσε παραπάνω από τη μισή ζωή της-- και τόσο προβλέψιμη, ώστε να μη διαθέτει τίποτα το μυθιστορηματικό. Και εάν η ίδια, στην αυτοβιογραφία που κυκλοφόρησε το 2006, εντοπίζει τις ρίζες της κακοδαιμονίας της σε ένα περιστατικό σεξουαλικής κακοποίησης όταν ήταν εννέα χρονών και στο διαζύγιο των εύπορων γονέων της μεσούσης της εφηβείας της, τι να πει (αν μπορούσε) και η Μαίριλυν Μονρόε; Πρόκειται εν ολίγοις (και το γράφω ξέροντας πως η ίδια δεν πρόκειται να το διαβάσει) για μια ιδιαίτερα μπανάλ ανθρώπινη 
περίπτωση. Ακόμα και ο γάμος της με τον Ούγκο Κλάους, συγγραφέα της αριστουργηματικής _Θλίψης του Βελγίου_, δεν εξερράγη επειδή το πνεύμα δεν ανέχθηκε τη σάρκα ή αντιστρόφως. Έληξε άδοξα, με τη Σύλβια να εγκαταλείπει τον Ούγκο για έναν εγγλέζο σκηνοθέτη, ο οποίος της υποσχόταν λαγούς με πετραχήλια στο Χόλλυγουντ. Μα αντί να λάμψει πέραν του Ατλαντικού, κατέληξε εθισμένη στη σαμπάνια και στην κοκαΐνη. Βάλε και τα άφιλτρα τσιγάρα που κάπνιζε μανιωδώς από τις τουαλέτες του δημοτικού σχολείου και φώναξε έναν γιατρό να την κάνει παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν... 

Η _Εμμανουέλλα _λοιπόν είναι το μόνο δυνατό χαρτί της Σύλβια Κρίστελ, που θα το βγάλει από το σάβανο και θα το επιδείξει σαν διαβατήριο προς την αθανασία. Τι είναι όμως η _Εμμανουέλλα_;

Στα τρέιλερ και τις αφίσες του 1974, διαφημιζόταν ως η ταινία η οποία σόκαρε τη Γαλλία και τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη, που οδήγησε τους θεατές σε απαγορευμένους δρόμους ηδονής... Η προβολή της πρέπει να προκάλεσε όντως σκάνδαλο, το οποίο και εξαργυρώθηκε εντυπωσιακά. Τριακόσια εκατομμύρια εισιτήρια δεν κόβονται συχνά μέσα σε μια σαιζόν. Οι βρετανοί λογοκριτές βοήθησαν όσο μπορούσαν τη φήμη της, αφαιρώντας τη σκηνή του γυναικείου αυνανισμού. Η εταιρεία παραγωγής έσπευσε να τζογάρει πάνω στην ανέλπιστη (;) επιτυχία: το 1975 γυρίστηκε η _Εμμανουέλλα 2_ και, από τότε μέχρι και το 1992, μια καινούργια _Εμμανουέλλα _έβγαινε στις αίθουσες κάθε δύο χρόνια. Οι Ιταλοί, στο μεταξύ, που ρέπουν προς τη σπαγγετοποίηση των επιτυχιών, λάνσαραν τη _Μαύρη Εμμανουέλλα_, ενώ οι Αμερικάνοι γύρισαν δεκάδες τηλεοπτικές παραλλαγές πέραν της παρωδίας, με τίτλους όπως Η _Εμμανουέλλα εναντίον του Δράκουλα_ και _Εμμανουέλλα, η γυμνή πράκτορας 0069_...

Ας μείνουμε όμως στο πρωτότυπο: Η πρώτη Εμμανουέλλα βασίστηκε στο ρομάντζο που είχε εκδώσει, το 1959, μια Γαλλο-Ταϋλανδέζα, σύζυγος διπλωμάτη, η οποία υπέγραφε με το λογοτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο Εμμανουέλ Αρσάν και έρρεπε προφανώς προς τα ξινά. Η υγρασία άλλωστε των τροπικών, η πλήξη της πολυτελούς ζωής και η άρση των χριστιανικών προκαταλήψεων από το περιρρέον απωανατολίτικο πνεύμα ευνοούν τη λαγνεία. Όπως το βιβλίο έτσι και η ταινία αφηγείται την πορεία μιας νεαρής γυναίκας προς την πλήρη ερωτική απελευθέρωση. Η βασική ιδέα επαναλαμβάνεται ρητά σε τακτά διαστήματα: Σκοπός της ζωής μας είναι η απόλαυση. Ομφαλός της απόλαυσης είναι το σεξ, σε όλες του τις μορφές και τις παραλλαγές. Επαναστατική πράγματι θέση, η οποία παραμένει επίκαιρη και καλλιτεχνικώς γόνιμη ανά τους αιώνες, διακηρυγμένη από τον Μαρκήσιο Ντε Σαντ, τον Ζωρζ Μπατάιγ και τον Ανδρέα Εμπειρίκο. Σε τι διαφέρει το έργο των παραπάνω από την κοινή πορνογραφία; Πότε η αφήγηση της γενετήσιας πράξης --ή φαντασίωσης-- παύει να θυμίζει ντοκυμαντέρ τραβηγμένο μέσα από την κλειδαρότρυπα και αποκτά καλλιτεχνική σημασία; Όταν, φρονώ, ο οίστρος-κάβλα εξελίσσεται σε οίστρο-έμπνευση. Όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ανοίγουν διάπλατα οι θύρες όχι απλώς της ενοράσεως αλλά και της _αθανασίας_...

Συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο στην _Εμμανουέλλα_; Όχι. Πρόκειται, αντιθέτως, για την επιτομή του soft. Τα πάντα είναι απαλά, στυλιζαρισμένα, φλουταρισμένα εν ανάγκη. Η ηρωίς μαλακίζεται, μοιχεύεται και τριβαδίζει τυλιγμένη μέσα σε μεταξωτές ρόμπες. Κλείνει, θαρρείς, την ώρα του οργασμού το μάτι στον εαυτό της που αντανακλάται σε χρυσοποίκιλτους καθρέφτες. Περιστοιχίζεται από υπέρκομψους αποικιοκράτες και από εξωτικές καλλονές, καλλονές σύμφωνα με τη δυτικά αισθητικά κριτήρια. Ο Τρίτος Κόσμος δεν είναι παρά ένα σκηνικό, τόσο γλυκερό ως και στη δυστυχία του, που θα λίγωνε κι εκείνον ακόμα τον Πωλ Γκωγκέν. Ο μέντορας, δε, που θα οδηγήσει την Εμμανουέλλα στο σεξουαλικό απόγειο, είναι ένας κουρασμένος γέροντας, ο οποίος επιλέγει τον εστετισμό σαν υποκατάστατο της στύσης. Το μόνο που διασώζεται από την ταινία στην κρίση ενός σημερινού θεατή είναι η ιδιαίτερη ομορφιά της Σύλβιας Κρίστελ. Άντε και το μελωδικό τραγούδι των τίτλων:

Mélodie d’ amour chantait le corps d’ Emmanuelle 
Qui vit corps à cœur deçu...​

Κι όμως, για όσους την είδαν πολύ νέοι, τις δεκαετίες του 1970 και του 1980, η _Εμμανουέλλα _διατηρεί μιαν απροσδόκητη αίγλη. Παραπέμπει υποδόρεια σε μιαν εποχή αθωότητας. Τότε που τα τσιγάρα έδιναν στυλ χωρίς να βλάπτουν, το ουίσκυ -- «σκατς» το αποκαλούσαν-- ίδρωνε ηδονικά το κρύσταλλο και η εικόνα ενός αεροπλάνου που απογειώνεται σήμαινε την ελευθερία. Τότε που τα προφυλακτικά ήταν είδος προς εξαφάνισιν, οι γούνες συνδυάζονταν με το γκλαμ ροκ και η επανάσταση ήθελε να ’ναι χαρούμενη και σέξι. Προφανώς η _Εμμανουέλλα _δεν διαθέτει την παραμικρή συγγένεια με το _Τελευταίο τανγκό στο Παρίσι_, με τον καλλιτεχνικό απόηχο γενικά του Γούντστοκ και του Μάη του ’68. Βρίσκεται στους αντίποδες. Όταν όμως τα «αφεντικά», οι ταξικοί κυρίαρχοι, φαντάζουν τόσο εκλεπτυσμένοι όσο οι εραστές και οι φίλοι της Εμμανουέλλας, τότε η ανυπακοή --ακόμα και στην πλέον βίαια και διεστραμμένη εκδοχή της-- κρατάει τις γλαδιόλες του ληστή Θεόδωρου Βερνάρδου, έχει ανάγκη από την ιδεολογική δορά της 17 Νοέμβρη... Η απροκάλυπτη φρίκη, το τυφλό μίσος του ακυρωμένου μικροαστού ανήκει στους δικούς μας ζοφερούς καιρούς. Πάω στοίχημα πως τόσο οι Πυρήνες της Φωτιάς όσο και η Χρυσή Αυγή θα κατακρεουργούσαν το κορμί της Εμμανουέλλας, ανίκανοι και να υποψιαστούν ακόμα τις ηδονές που τάζει...

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ο Χωμενίδης δεν γράφει καλά.

Μόνο σ' εκείνο το *, δε,* σκάλωσε το μάτι μου...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο, Earion! Ευχ! :)

Και τώρα, επιτρέψτε μου να γκρινιάξω που τα ελληνικά μέσα δεν αναφέρουν λέξη για το καράβι Estelle που -σύμφωνα με τα τιτιβίσματα- βρίσκεται γύρω στα 40 ναυτικά μίλια από τη Γάζα. Το 'φαγε η μαρμάγκα...


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2012)

H Emmanuelle έφαγε την Estelle...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2012)

Στο τουίτερ τώρα λένε ότι το Estelle δέχεται επίθεση. Περιμένω να δω επιβεβαιωμένες πληροφορίες. Με διαολίζει αυτή η σιωπή!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2012)

Elsa said:


> H Emmanuelle έφαγε την Estelle...



Υπαινίσσεσαι κάτι;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 20, 2012)

Επικοινωνήστε, λέει, με βουλευτές...

Έδιτ: Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. Θα συγκρατηθώ και δεν θα γράψω άλλα, άλλωστε τι να πεις, μόνο πίκρα και θυμός θα βγει. Καλημέρες!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Υπαινίσσεσαι κάτι;


Όχι, λογοπαίζω απλώς.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Όχι, λογοπαίζω απλώς.



Το κακό είναι ότι την Εστέλ δεν θα τη φάει η Εμανουέλ αλλά ο Ισραέλ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Απίστευτο. Σε άλλες χώρες μπαίνουν στη φυλακή και για τους σεισμούς!

*L'Aquila quake: Italy scientists guilty of manslaughter*


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Δηλαδή ενώ δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή μέθοδος πρόβλεψης σεισμών θα έπρεπε να είχαν προβλέψει το σεισμό;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Πρόσεξε να δεις την πρόταση στην είδηση του Μπι-Μπι-Σι:

Prosecutors said the defendants gave a falsely reassuring statement before the quake, while the defence maintained there was no way to predict major quakes.

There is no way to predict it's going to happen, which also means there is no way to predict it is _not _going to happen.

Επειδή δεν έκαναν σαφές το δεύτερο φαίνεται ότι θα πάνε φυλακή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Εγώ αυτήν την απόφαση την βρίσκω ντροπή και προσβολή απέναντι στην επιστήμη. Η πρόβλεψη σεισμών είναι το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο της γεωλογίας· δεν είναι εφικτή, τουλάχιστον με όσα γνωρίζει σήμερα η επιστήμη. Από την στιγμή που με τα καλύτερα δυνατά μέσα προέβλεπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος, έκαναν καλά από την μεριά τους που το κοινοποίησαν, γιατί αν όντως δεν υπήρχε κίνδυνος και παρ' όλα αυτά έλεγαν "δεν ξέρουμε, κάντε ό,τι καταλαβαίνετε", θα μπορούσαν να προκύψουν τα εξής προβλήματα:

1. μεγάλο οικονομικό κόστος
2. πανικός
3. ληστείες, λεηλασίες και θάνατοι

Βέβαια τώρα ξέρουμε ότι η πρόβλεψη ήταν λανθασμένη, αλλά αν δεν ήταν και παρ' όλα αυτά οι επιστήμονες αποσιωπούσαν το πόρισμά τους, τα ανωτέρω προβλήματα πάλι αυτούς θα βάραιναν (τουλάχιστον ηθικά). Άποψή μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Η άποψή σου είναι η κλασική της συγκεκριμένης επιστήμης. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν τη δέχτηκε το δικαστήριο και τι διαφορετικό παίχτηκε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Θα άξιζε τον κόπο να μάθουμε γιατί έχουμε κάτι καινούργιο εδώ.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ αυτήν την απόφαση την βρίσκω ντροπή και προσβολή απέναντι στην επιστήμη. Η πρόβλεψη σεισμών είναι το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο της γεωλογίας· δεν είναι εφικτή, τουλάχιστον με όσα γνωρίζει σήμερα η επιστήμη.



Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο η δικαιοσύνη να κινείται όχι με βάση το γράμμα ή το πνεύμα του νόμου, αλλά με βάση την ικανοποίηση του «δημόσιου αισθήματος». Τα παραδείγματα πολλά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 23, 2012)

Ο Κλαρκ Κεντ φεύγει απ' την Ντέιλι Πλάνετ!

Μετά από 70 χρόνια, ο Σούπερμαν κάνει την επανάστασή του!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Η Λόις ομόρφυνε, πάντως. :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε να δεις την πρόταση στην είδηση του Μπι-Μπι-Σι:
> 
> Prosecutors said the defendants gave a falsely reassuring statement before the quake, while the defence maintained there was no way to predict major quakes.
> 
> ...



*The l’Aquila Verdict. A Judgment Not Against Science, but Against A Failure of Scientists to Communicate*


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Απομονώνω από το άρθρο:
It is ludicrous and naïve for the American Association for the Advancement of Science to condemn the verdict, as they did the charges when they were filed, as a misunderstanding about the science behind earthquake probabilities. That this was never about the ability of seismologists to predict earthquakes is clear from the very indictment itself; the defendants were accused of giving "inexact, incomplete and contradictory information" about whether small tremors prior to the April 6 quake should have constituted grounds for a warning. It was never about whether the scientists could or could not predict earthquakes. Even the leader of the _309 Martiri_ (309 Martyrs) who pressed for the case to be brought said so; Dr. Vincenzo Vittorini, who lost his wife and daughter in the quake, said back when the trial began "Nobody here wants to put science in the dock. We all know that the earthquake could not be predicted, and that evacuation was not an option. All we wanted was clearer information on risks in order to make our choices".​


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Το άρθρο σου δόκτορα λέει ότι οι ειδικοί κλήθηκαν να γνωματεύσουν για το κράτος και γνωμάτευσαν και δεν διώκονται για τη γνωμάτευση. Και θεωρεί ότι το λάθος τους ήταν που δεν ενημέρωσαν το κοινό για τους κινδύνους. Όμως δεν είχαν υποχρέωση να ενημερώσουν το κοινό αλλά τον εργοδότη τους, το κράτος. Κι αυτό το κάνανε. 
Το μόνο που καταφέρνουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις είναι να αρνηθεί στο μέλλον κάποιος τη συμμετοχή σε τέτοιες επιτροπές, κι αυτό ήδη έγινε γιατί διάβασα ότι ακολούθησαν παραιτήσεις στην ιταλική επιτροπή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Μα ναι, και το άρθρο τονίζει (σε πολλά σημεία) και την ευθύνη της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως στην θέση τους θα απέφευγα να συμμετέχω στο μέλλον σε ανάλογες επιτροπές και θα περιοριζόμουν στο εργαστήριό μου και στην σιωπή μου. Λες και αν δεν υπήρχε καθόλου σεισμολογία θα αποφεύγαμε την τραγωδία.


----------



## Costas (Oct 23, 2012)

Τότε όμως τίθεται το θέμα, ποιος θα σε πλήρωνε για να κάθεσαι στο εργαστήριό σου και στη σιωπή σου. Τέλος πάντων, εγώ φαντάζομαι πως στο Εφετείο θα αθωωθούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2012)

Σωστό κι αυτό. Αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι εκβιαστική η θέση (ή δεν σου δινούμε την θέση ή θα μιλήσεις με κίνδυνο να φας την ζωή στην φυλακή, είτε προβλέψεις σεισμό και δεν γίνει είτε δεν προβλέψεις και γίνει).


----------



## Costas (Oct 24, 2012)

Ωραίο τουίτ του Προταγκόν (γαμάτα είναι): _Καταδικάζουν σεισμολόγους και αφήνουν τους οικονομολόγους να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι._ :laugh:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2012)

13 συλλήψεις σε νυχτερινά μαγαζιά σε Γκάζι και Κολωνάκι για το «αγκαζέ» πάρκινγκ .
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2012)

Και δεν είναι μόνο ότι καταλαμβάνουν δρόμους και πεζοδρόμια ως ιδιωτικό τους πάρκινγκ, το χειρότερο είναι ότι ζητάνε και συγκεκριμένο ποσό από τους πελάτες, χωρίς απόδειξη εννοείται, αφού δεν πρόκειται για νόμιμη επιχείρηση.

Πόσες φορές θα το ξανακάνει αυτό η αστυνομία, όμως; Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, δυστυχώς, ότι μπορεί να περάσουν χρόνια πριν ξαναγίνει τέτοια κίνηση για την τήρηση της νομιμότητας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Αν υπήρχαν μικρές και ευέλικτες μονάδες κρούσης που θα χτυπούσαν πότε εδώ και πότε εκεί, πότε για τη μια παρανομία και πότε για την άλλη, και ήταν αυτόνομες (δηλαδή ανταποκρίνονταν σε καταγγελίες πολιτών), ανεξάρτητες από τα κατά τόπους αστυνομικά τμήματα που δεν αποκλείεται να τα έχουν κάνει πλακάκια με ιδιοκτήτες διάφορων παράνομων επιχειρήσεων, νομίζω ότι θα βλέπαμε λιγότερες ανορθογραφίες και λιγότερους προστάτες γύρω μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2012)

Κάποια από τις προηγούμενες μέρες, έκανα το λάθος να πάρω το αυτοκίνητό μου στις 9 το πρωί για να κατεβώ στην Αθήνα. 55 λεπτά μετά κατάφερα να φτάσω στον προορισμό μου -- την ίδια διαδρομή την κάνω σε 15-20 λεπτά όταν η κίνηση είναι φυσιολογική. Τι διαπίστωσα, λοιπόν; Ότι τα ΜΙΣΑ αυτοκίνητα παραβίαζαν τον δακτύλιο. Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι παραβάτες, η κίνηση θα ήταν μέτρια έως αραιή. Και ρωτάω, με κάθε αφέλεια: Γιατί δεν μπορεί αυτό το απλούστατο πράγμα να παρακολουθείται από κάμερες κυκλοφορίας; Η κάμερα φωτογραφίζει την πινακίδα των αυτοκινήτων, η κλήση στέλνεται στο σπίτι και σαν από θαύμα (!) οι παραβάτες μειώνονται. (Δεν αναφέρω ότι θα αυξηθούν τα έσοδα του κράτους από πρόστιμα, επειδή είναι σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργήσει αποτρεπτικά και μετά από λίγες μέρες δεν θα χρειαστεί να κόβονται κλήσεις.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2012)

Άλεξ, είχαμε κάνει μια μελέτη στο πανεπιστήμιο πέρσι περί αθηναϊκού δακτυλίου και το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου. Άλλωστε κι οι ίδιοι οι υπεύθυνοι λένε ότι αν συνεχιστεί πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τρόπος που εφαρμόζεται και παραδέχονται ότι δεν ισχύουν πλέον οι λόγοι για τους οποίος εφαρμόστηκε αρχικά. Οπότε πρόκειται για ένα απολίθωμα που ίσως θα πρέπει να καταργηθεί ή να γίνει όπως π.χ. στη Σιγκαπούρη.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 24, 2012)

Ένα θαυμάσιο άρθρο στο Protagon για τον larger than life Παναγιώτη Σπύρου. 
Τι κρίμα να χάνονται τέτοιοι άνθρωποι. Και τα _μισά_ να είναι αλήθεια, είναι πάρα πολλά...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Καλημέρες! Έχω μια όμορφη και μια άσχημη είδηση για σήμερα.

Η όμορφη είδηση είναι αυτά τα κορίτσια που, για να δείξουν την αλληλεγγύη τους στους ομοφυλόφιλους γονείς έδωσαν αυτό το εκρηκτικό φιλί που ανέμισε στο διαδίκτυο σα φλάμπουρο :)








Από εδώ

_Ένα συλλαλητήριο κατά των γκέι γονιών που έγινε στη Μασσαλία την Τετάρτη διακόπηκε όταν δύο γυναίκες έδειξαν τη συμπαράσταση στα ομοφυλόφιλα ζευγάρια με παιδιά με ένα φιλί, το οποίο αποτυπώθηκε από έναν φωτογράφο και αμέσως εμφανίστηκε παντού στο ίντερνετ, γράφει το France24.

Η πορεία είχε τίτλο «ένας μπαμπάς, μια μαμά» με μήνυμα ότι τα παιδιά χρειάζονται δύο γονείς διαφορετικού φύλου. Όμως γρήγορα διαλύθηκε όταν δύο γυναίκες φιλήθηκαν μπροστά στους συγκεντρωμένους οι οποίοι έμειναν άφωνοι και έστρεψαν με ντροπή αλλού το βλέμμα τους.

Το φιλί αποτυπώθηκε από έναν φωτογράφο του AFP και το γαλλικό περιοδικό LGBT Têtu.fr καθώς και το πολύ δημοφιλές BuzzFeed έβαλαν την φωτογραφία online και αμέσως έγινε viral.

Το ένα από τα δύο κορίτσια, η Julia Pistolesi περιέγραψε τη στιγμή ως «γεμάτη συναίσθημα» και πρόσθεσε ότι «οι ομοφοβικοί της Μασσαλίας μπορούν να πάνε να γ..!»

Τα δύο κορίτσια, η 17χρονη Julia και η 19χρονη Auriane, δεν είναι γκέι αλλά δήλωσαν στο περιοδικό ότι «ήταν μια κίνηση αλληλεγγύης, απλά και ξεκάθαρα.»_


Και η άσχημη είδηση είναι αυτή.

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι η κοινή λογική -για να μη μιλήσω για τη στοιχειώδη ευγένεια- έχει χαθεί. 

Η συζήτηση για τη φάρσα σε βάρος της Λιάνας Κανέλλη μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...την-Κανέλλη-μπορούμε-να-γίνουμε-από-δυο-χωριά


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Όλι, στη φωτογραφία σου όλα τα λεφτά είναι οι κυριούλες που έχουν μείνει μ' ανοιχτό το στόμα. :lol:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όλι, στη φωτογραφία σου όλα τα λεφτά είναι οι κυριούλες που έχουν μείνει μ' ανοιχτό το στόμα. :lol:



Χεχεχε, ναι!


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2012)

Κι ύστερα σου λέει ισότητα των φύλων (in.gr):

Σε Ιάπωνα πλειοδότη
*Βραζιλιάνα φοιτήτρια πούλησε σε δημοπρασία την παρθενία της για 780.000 δολάρια*
(...)
η 20χρονη δήλωσε ότι δεν θεωρεί πορνεία τη συναλλαγή τους.
«Αν κάποιος/κάποια κάνει κάτι μόνο μια φορά στη ζωή του/της, αυτό δεν είναι το επάγγελμά του/της» δήλωσε στην εφημερίδα Folha de São Paulo. «Αν βγάλεις μια καλή φωτογραφία, δεν θεωρείσαι φωτογράφος» σχολίασε.

Τον πλειστηριασμό διοργάνωσε ο Αυστραλός παραγωγός Τζάστιν Σίσελι, ο οποίος θέλει να γυρίσει την ιστορία σε ντοκιμαντέρ με τον τίτλο «Ζητούνται Παρθένες».Ο παραγωγός δηλώνει ότι στην ταινία δεν θα υπάρξουν τολμηρές σκηνές και το ντοκιμαντέρ θα περιλαμβάνει συνεντεύξεις με τους συμμετέχοντες στη δημοπρασία.

Αλλά και ένας Ρώσος, ο Αλεξάντερ, έβγαλε την παρθενία του σε πλειστηριασμό στην ίδια ιστοσελίδα, όμως αυτή πουλήθηκε έναντι μόνο 3.000 δολαρίων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

*Penguin and Random House in merger talks*
Successful deal would create world's largest book publisher out of two of the 'big six' companies that dominate the industry
(The Guardian)

*What would a Random House/Penguin merger mean for science fiction and fantasy?* (io9)


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2012)

Βρέθηκε αρχαιοελληνικό άγαλμα του Παναγιώταρου!


Μεταφέρθηκε (το μήνυμα, όχι το άγαλμα) και σχολιάστηκε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-λένε-νεοναζί&p=163637&viewfull=1#post163637


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

Εντωμεταξύ η Ελλάδα διχάζεται άγρια με αιτία τον προσδιορισμό του ακριβούς ποσοστού ηλιθίων χρηστών στο τουίτερ: http://www.protothema.gr/life-style/Gossip/article/?aid=232683


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

Αντί για το πνευματικό επίπεδο των χρηστών του Τουίτερ, θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι έχει στο μυαλό της (εννοώ ποιο είναι το περιεχόμενο του κρανίου της) η κοπέλα που εμφανίζεται έτσι στην παρέλαση. Η φωτογραφία είναι από προηγούμενη παρέλαση, αλλά το ίδιο ακριβώς θέαμα είδα και σήμερα στην παρέλαση της Αθήνας. Εναλλακτικά, ας μου εξηγήσετε τι περιέχει το κρανίο των γονιών της κοπέλας που πήγαν να την καμαρώσουν έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2012)

Strap-on την ελληνική σημαία σε ανωφερή γωνία, οι εθνόκαυλοι θα είναι περήφανοι!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

Μπράβο, βρε Κώστα, αυτή είναι η εξήγηση! 

Αλλά άνευ πλάκας, πέραν των άλλων λόγων για τους οποίους είμαι υπέρ της κατάργησης όλων των μαθητικών παρελάσεων, αυτό το θέαμα αποτελεί λόγο κατάργησης από μόνο του. Ακόμα κι αν δεν ντρέπονται γονείς και καθηγητές να βγάζουν τις μαθήτριες να παρελαύνουν έτσι, κάποιος πρέπει να επέμβει και να δώσει τη λύση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2012)

Να εξομολογηθώ το κρίμα μου, αυτός θα μπορούσε να είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος για να κρατήσουμε τις μαθητικές παρελάσεις. Αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο τυχερός όσο εσείς. Όποτε βλέπω κάποια πλάνα, μου δείχνουν κάτι ψόφια πλάσματα, που κουνάνε τα χέρια όπου να 'ναι ο καθένας, και γενικώς βγάζουν παρέλαση την αφόρητη βαρεμάρα τους. Αυτά τα χάλια πρέπει να τα κρύβουμε, όχι να τα μοστράρουμε. Θα μπορούσαν να παρελαύνουν δέκα κοπέλες σαν την παραπάνω, με τις σημαίες τους, και φτάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαν να παρελαύνουν δέκα κοπέλες σαν την παραπάνω, με τις σημαίες τους, και φτάνει.


Με τα strap-on τους, εννοείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να εξομολογηθώ το κρίμα μου, αυτός θα μπορούσε να είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος για να κρατήσουμε τις μαθητικές παρελάσεις. Αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο τυχερός όσο εσείς. Όποτε βλέπω κάποια πλάνα, μου δείχνουν κάτι ψόφια πλάσματα, που κουνάνε τα χέρια όπου να 'ναι ο καθένας, και γενικώς βγάζουν παρέλαση την αφόρητη βαρεμάρα τους. Αυτά τα χάλια πρέπει να τα κρύβουμε, όχι να τα μοστράρουμε. Θα μπορούσαν να παρελαύνουν δέκα κοπέλες σαν την παραπάνω, με τις σημαίες τους, και φτάνει.



Έχεις πολύ άδικο. Εγώ έβλεπα πιο πριν στιγμιότυπα από την παρέλαση στην Κατερίνη -νομίζω- και είχα ψοφήσει στο γέλιο με την παρέλαση των μαθητών. Τα στρουμφ να ήταν θα πήγαιναν πιο ίσια. Αυτό το μπαχαλέ στυλ παρέλασης βγάζει γέλιο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Εγώ δε θυμάμαι στα χρόνια μου να ήταν τόσο χάλια οι παρελάσεις, οι μόνοι που είχαν το χάλι τους δικαιολογημένα λόγω ηλικίας, ήταν τα Λυκόπουλα που ερχόντουσαν παντα τελευταία πριν το στρατό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δε θυμάμαι στα χρόνια μου να ήταν τόσο χάλια οι παρελάσεις, οι μόνοι που είχαν το χάλι τους δικαιολογημένα λόφω ηλικίας, ήταν τα Λυκόπουλα που ερχόντουσαν παντα τελευταία πριν το στρατό.



Κι εγώ έχω την ίδια εντύπωση, αλλά μπορεί να είναι γιατί βλέπαμε την παρέλαση από μέσα. Επίσης γιατί γερνάμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Μπα, εγώ δεν είχα πάρει ποτέ μέρος σε παρέλαση. Αν και το ήθελα. Είχα το μπόι (όχι για πρώτη σειρά, αλλά ούτε για τελευταία), δεν έχανα βήμα, αλλά μάλλον δεν είχα παράστημα. Ή μπορεί να μην ήμουνα ωραίο κορίτσι και να μην έδειχνα καλή με μίνι (που αν κρίνω από φωτογραφίες της εποχής, μια χαρά ήμουνα και με μίνι και με μπικίνι, αλλά μάλλον μια χαρά ήταν όλες οι συνομήλικές μου). 
Δε βαριέσαι, έτσι κι αλλιώς στην παρέλαση έπαιρνε όλες τις κακές μαθήτριες η γυμνάστρια. Ξέρεις, τα ούφο που ήθελαν να _ασχοληθούν με το μόντελινγκ_ και να κάνουν την παρέλαση πασαρέλα. Και η διμοιρίτισσα ήταν η Σοφία η Ψηλή (δε θυμάμαι επίθετο, αλλά ήταν κάτι πολύ λαϊκό, Σοφία Γύφτου, Κλεφτοκοτά, Σουγιά, Σκεπάρνη κλπ), που ήταν 1.76 και έβαζε και δώδεκα πόντους τακούνι και είχε μαλλί μακρύ μέχρι τη μέση και το έκανε ντεκαπάζ αλλά μας έλεγε ότι λουζόταν με γερμανικό χαμομήλι και ότι ήταν το φυσικό της (πώς γίνεται να έχω φωτογραφίες από την πρώτη γυμνασίου με τη Σοφία την Ψηλή μελαχρινή; Θαύμα, θαύμα...). Και φόραγε το σούπερ μίνι η Ψηλή και μαζεύονταν κάτι νεαροί με παπάκια έξω από τα κάγκελα του σχολείου και σφύριζαν όποτε πέρναγε στην πρόβα της παρέλασης και τους έβριζε η γυμνάστριά μας που μίλαγε (και έμοιαζε) σα λιμενεργάτρια. Μου λέγανε ότι η Ψηλή παντρεύτηκε έναν από αυτούς με τα παπάκια που τη σφυρίζανε, υδραυλικός είναι, γκαραζιέρης είναι, θα σε γελάσω.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 28, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι πολύ θα ήθελα να μην υπήρχαν παρελάσεις ακόμα και τότε που πηγαίναμε σχολείο. Το μόνο που ήταν, ήταν μια ευκαιρία να χάσουμε μαθήματα με τις πρόβες, και να κανονίζουμε ραντεβού με τους φίλους μας στην πλατεία μετά την παρέλαση. Ας τις αντικαθιστούσαν με κάτι άλλο, μια ανοιχτή συζήτηση, μια εργασία, κάτι - όχι αυτές τις ανόητες γιορτές που κανείς δεν τις κατέγραφε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Για ταινία του Χόλιγουντ είναι το σχολείο σου. Εμείς κάναμε όλοι παρέλαση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2012)

Palavra said:


> όχι αυτές τις ανόητες γιορτές που κανείς δεν τις κατέγραφε.



Εγώ πάντως είχα γίνει διάσημος στο γυμνάσιο από μια απαγγελία μου του _Εις τον θάνατο του λόρδου Μπάιρον_, γεγονός που καταγράφηκε ως "η μέρα που έκλαψε όλο το σχολείο". Μήνες αργότερα με σταματούσαν και μου έλεγαν "εσύ δεν είσαι που απήγγειλες το ποίημα;". Αυτό για μένα ήταν breakthrough, γιατί στο γυμνάσιο ήμουν κάτι λιγότερο από παντελώς ανύπαρκτος, μελαγχολικός, κλειστός σαν στρείδι και χωρίς απολύτως κανένα ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ... στο γυμνάσιο ήμουν κάτι λιγότερο από παντελώς ανύπαρκτος, μελαγχολικός, κλειστός σαν στρείδι και χωρίς απολύτως κανένα ενδιαφέρον.



Που εξηγεί το ιντερνετιασμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δε βαριέσαι, έτσι κι αλλιώς στην παρέλαση έπαιρνε όλες τις κακές μαθήτριες η γυμνάστρια. Ξέρεις, τα ούφο που ήθελαν να _ασχοληθούν με το μόντελινγκ_ και να κάνουν την παρέλαση πασαρέλα. Και η διμοιρίτισσα ήταν η Σοφία η Ψηλή (δε θυμάμαι επίθετο, αλλά ήταν κάτι πολύ λαϊκό, Σοφία Γύφτου, Κλεφτοκοτά, Σουγιά, Σκεπάρνη κλπ), που ήταν 1.76 και έβαζε και δώδεκα πόντους τακούνι και είχε μαλλί μακρύ μέχρι τη μέση και το έκανε ντεκαπάζ αλλά μας έλεγε ότι λουζόταν με γερμανικό χαμομήλι και ότι ήταν το φυσικό της (πώς γίνεται να έχω φωτογραφίες από την πρώτη γυμνασίου με τη Σοφία την Ψηλή μελαχρινή; Θαύμα, θαύμα...). Και φόραγε το σούπερ μίνι η Ψηλή και μαζεύονταν κάτι νεαροί με παπάκια έξω από τα κάγκελα του σχολείου και σφύριζαν όποτε πέρναγε στην πρόβα της παρέλασης και τους έβριζε η γυμνάστριά μας που μίλαγε (και έμοιαζε) σα λιμενεργάτρια. Μου λέγανε ότι η Ψηλή παντρεύτηκε έναν από αυτούς με τα παπάκια που τη σφυρίζανε, υδραυλικός είναι, γκαραζιέρης είναι, θα σε γελάσω.


Που εξηγεί το ιντερνετικό ξεκατίνιασμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για ταινία του Χόλιγουντ είναι το σχολείο σου. Εμείς κάναμε όλοι παρέλαση.



Μα φυσικά, η εφηβεία έτσι δεν είναι άλλωστε; Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι χαραμίζομαι που δεν έγινα σεναριογράφος. 
Στις φωτογραφίες για γέλια και για κλάματα (νομίζω) θα δεις και φωτογραφία της γυμνάστριάς μας. Και περιγραφή της ώρας της γυμναστικής. 
Όσο για το πόσοι έκαναν παρέλαση, εμείς ήμασταν μεγάλο σχολείο, παρέλαση έκαναν 36 μαθητές και 36 μαθήτριες, μαζί με διμοιρίτες και σημαιοφόρους σύνολο 80 άτομα το πολύ. Μόνο στην τρίτη τάξη είχαμε 100 άτομα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Που εξηγεί το ιντερνετικό ξεκατίνιασμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία.



Μα αυτά θυμόμαστε και γελάμε, τι να θυμόμαστε; Ότι είχα εφιάλτες με τη γυμνάστρια να με βάζει να κάνω κατακόρυφο; Ότι οι γονείς των συμμαθητών μου δεν ήθελαν να με κάνουν παρέα τα παιδιά τους γιατί ήμουνα παιδί χωρισμένων γονιών; Ότι ο μαθηματικός δεν θεωρούσε ότι ήμουνα αρκετά καλή στα μαθηματικά για να μπω πανεπιστήμιο; Άσε καλύτερα, προτιμώ να θυμάμαι την Ψηλή, που μου λέγανε ότι στο γάμο της πήγε να πατήσει το γαμπρό στο γνωστό σημείο περί της γυνής που φοβείται τον άνδρα, και σφήνωσε το τακούνι της στα σανίδια και ξεκόλλησε και ο χορός του Ησαΐα της βγήκε μονόπαντος. 
Ή την κολλητή της που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά της, που συνέχεια μάσαγε τσίχλα κι έκανε φούσκες, επί έξι χρόνια ασταμάτητα, και φόραγε κάτι σούπερ- σούπερ μίνι σα φαρδιές ζώνες, και κάτι ασημένια σκουλαρίκια- κρίκους τεράστιους και κοίταζε γύρω της με ύφος όλο πονηράδα και που πριν μερικά χρόνια κάθισε δίπλα μου στην εκκλησία μια Μ. Παρασκευή και είπα στη μητέρα μου "αυτή είναι συμμαθήτριά μου" και η μητέρα μου είπε "αποκλείεται, αυτή σου ρίχνει δέκα χρόνια".
Ή την άλλη συμμαθήτριά μου (για να μη λες ότι είχα μόνο λαϊκές συμμαθήτριες) που τα είχε με τον φίλο του πατέρα της, 16 αυτή, 46 αυτός, και το έμαθαν οι γονείς της και για να μη γίνει σκάνδαλο την έστειλαν εσώκλειστη στην Ελβετία. 
Και για να πιάσω και τους συμμαθητές, έχω έναν που δεν τον θυμάμαι καθόλου από το σχολείο αλλά μου λένε όλοι ότι ήταν συμμαθητής μας, που τον βλέπω στις κοσμικές στήλες και δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είδε φακό κι έτρεξε. Έχει το βλέμμα του μια αγωνία μήπως και δεν τον πάρει ο φακός. 
Αυτά έχουν πλάκα, όχι το ότι οι συμμαθητές μου δεν με θεωρούσαν αρκετά κουλ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ή την άλλη συμμαθήτριά μου (για να μη λες ότι είχα μόνο λαϊκές συμμαθήτριες) που τα είχε με τον φίλο του πατέρα της, 16 αυτή, 46 αυτός, και το έμαθαν οι γονείς της και για να μη γίνει σκάνδαλο την έστειλαν εσώκλειστη στην Ελβετία.


Ε, καλά τα έλεγε η γιαγιά μου όταν έβλεπε Λάμψη ότι αυτά είναι βγαλμένα από τη ζωή


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2012)

Από μικρή στα βάσανα της παρέλασης (καταραμένο μπόι) και πάντα πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα: είτε παραστάτης, είτε σημαιοφόρος, είτε πρώτη σειρά δεξιά (ξέρετε, αυτός που δεν γυρίζει το κεφάλι προς τους επισήμους για να μη χαθεί η στοίχιση...) Και ναα οι πρόβες στο προαύλιο, και ναα τα δήθεν ασυγχρόνιστα για να συνεχίζουμε την προετοιμασία και να μην κάνουμε μάθημα. 
_Και _απαγγελία, _και _επίκαιρη έκθεση με εθνοπατριωτικά μηνύματα _και, και_...

Στο Δημοτικό καταθέταμε στεφάνι στο άγαλμα της πλατεΐτσας που ήταν δίπλα στο σπίτι μου. Την ώρα της ανάκρουσης του εθνικού ύμνου στεκόμασταν όλοι κλαρίνο, ακόμα κι αν κατουριόμασταν, ακόμα κι αν είχε κάτσει μύγα στην άκρη της μύτης μας, γιατί αλλιώς αλί και τρισαλί μας.
Στο Γυμνάσιο και το Λύκειο σύσσωμη η φέρελπις νεολαία του τόπου παρήλαυνε καμαρωτή και ασπρογαλαζοντυμένη ενώπιον των επισήμων που στέκονταν σε μια εξέδρα στημένη μπροστά από την εκκλησία του Άι-Παντελέμονα. Οι γονείς, έμπλεοι υπερηφάνειας, χειροκροτούσαν, τα μικρότερα, προσχολικής ηλικίας αδέλφια ανέμιζαν σημαιούλες και τ' αγόρια μας μας πετούσαν δίφραγκα -σημάδι επιδοκιμασίας και περηφάνιας! :laugh:
Μόνο μια χρονιά μια γυμνάστρια με "ανατρεπτικές" ιδέες είχε την υπέροχη έμπνευση να παρελάσουμε... απ' την ανάποδη. Ήγουν, οι πιο κοντές μπροστά και οι ψηλότερες πίσω. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που γεύτηκα το συναίσθημα. Αρχικά με ξένισε, για να είμαι ειλικρινής με ψιλοτσάντισε κιόλας, αλλά μετά βρήκα αμέσως τα πλεονεκτήματά του: Ουδεμία ευθύνη και πανοραμική θέα στα τεκταινόμενα. Τζάμι!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Από μικρή στα βάσανα της παρέλασης (καταραμένο μπόι) και πάντα πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα: είτε παραστάτης, είτε σημαιοφόρος, είτε πρώτη σειρά δεξιά (ξέρετε, αυτός που δεν γυρίζει το κεφάλι προς τους επισήμους για να μη χαθεί η στοίχιση...) Και ναα οι πρόβες στο προαύλιο, και ναα τα δήθεν ασυγχρόνιστα για να συνεχίζουμε την προετοιμασία και να μην κάνουμε μάθημα.
> _Και _απαγγελία, _και _επίκαιρη έκθεση με εθνοπατριωτικά μηνύματα _και, και_...


Σε νιώθω... (μέχρι και με την Ένωση Κρητών της περιοχής μου έχω παρελάσει, εκεί να δείτε Παλάβρα ντυμένη με τη στολή που για να τη βάλεις θες ένα μισάωρο να κρατάει και σημαία από πάνω, να γελάτε μέχρι δακρύων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Και πού είναι τα φωτοντοκουμέντα; Ε; Ε;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πού είναι τα φωτοντοκουμέντα; Ε; Ε;



Και όμως υπάρχουν...


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ε, καλά τα έλεγε η γιαγιά μου όταν έβλεπε Λάμψη ότι αυτά είναι βγαλμένα από τη ζωή



Δεν ξέρω τι γινόταν με τη Λάμψη, ξέρω μόνο ότι χάσαμε την πιο πλακατζού της τάξης στην τρίτη λυκείου που το χιούμορ ήταν μπόλικο. Και το γιατί τη χάσαμε το έμαθα πολλά χρόνια αργότερα. Και μέχρι χτες που το έγραψα δεν είχε περάσει απο το μυαλό μου ότι μιλάμε για αποπλάνηση ανηλίκου από πρόσωπο του οικείου περιβάλλοντος, δηλαδή μια ακόμα τραγική περίπτωση κι όχι υλικό για σαπουνόπερες. Απλά αν δεν είχαν λεφτά θα το είχαν χειριστεί αλλιώς.

ΥΓ Κι απ'ό,τι φαίνεται, έχουν δεν έχουν λεφτά, οι πιο πολλές οικογένειες επέλεγαν- και ίσως επιλέγουν- το κουκούλωμα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Άσε, μην ανοίγουμε τώρα συζήτηση για το πόσο προβληματική είναι η ελληνική κοινωνία, και πόσο σεξιστική, γιατί δεν ξεμπερδεύουμε ούτε αύριο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Άσε, τώρα μου θυμίζεις καταστάσεις που ειδωμένες υπό το πρίσμα της τωρινής μου εμπειρίας δείχνουν τι οπισθοδρομικά μυαλά κυκλοφορούσαν, αλλά και τι αντιφάσεις. Τελικά πιστεύω ότι μακροπρόθεσμα πιο κερδισμένοι βγήκαν οι γόνοι των οικογενειών που ήταν αυστηρές- προοδευτικές. Δηλαδή οικογένειες με σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις που δεν σήκωναν παρεκκλίσεις. Και ειδικά για τις γυναίκες, φαίνεται να ήταν καλύτερα όσες δεν είχαν αδερφούς. Δηλαδή ισχύει το ότι επειδή ο πατέρας δεν είχε γιούς, επένδυε στις κόρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Που εξηγεί το ιντερνετιασμα σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία.



Μπα, όχι. Υπήρχαν ειδικοί λόγοι που ήμουν έτσι στην εφηβεία μου. Αργότερα οι υπολογιστές έγιναν το επάγγελμά μου, εξ ου και οι πολλές ώρες στο δίκτυο (όσο γράφω εδώ, π.χ., κάνω άλλα 10 πράγματα).



SBE said:


> Μα φυσικά, η εφηβεία έτσι δεν είναι άλλωστε; Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι χαραμίζομαι που δεν έγινα σεναριογράφος.
> Στις φωτογραφίες για γέλια και για κλάματα (νομίζω) θα δεις και φωτογραφία της γυμνάστριάς μας. Και περιγραφή της ώρας της γυμναστικής.
> Όσο για το πόσοι έκαναν παρέλαση, εμείς ήμασταν μεγάλο σχολείο, παρέλαση έκαναν 36 μαθητές και 36 μαθήτριες, μαζί με διμοιρίτες και σημαιοφόρους σύνολο 80 άτομα το πολύ. Μόνο στην τρίτη τάξη είχαμε 100 άτομα.



Μα και εμείς είχαμε περίπου 80 άτομα ανά τάξη, αλλά απλά δεν έκανε παρέλαση η δευτέρα. Αλλά και πάλι, έτσι όπως το λες, εμείς είχαμε διπλάσιο αριθμό ατόμων στην παρέλαση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Σχετικά στα ψιλά πέρασε η είδηση για μεγάλο σεισμό στη δυτική ακτή της Αμερικανικής ηπείρου, στο ρήγμα του δυτικού Καναδά, που οδήγησε στην προληπτική εκκένωση περιοχών του Καναδά και της Χαβάης (το τσουνάμι τελικά δεν ήταν πολύ μεγάλο), καθώς πιο πολύ ασχολούνται τα ΜΜΕ με την εκκένωση περιοχών της ανατολικής ακτής της Αμερικανικής ηπείρου, που μπορεί να επηρεάσει και τις αμερικανικές εκλογές. Και σκεφτόμουν πόσο δίκιο είχε ο σχολιαστής που είχε πει ό,τι και να κάνουν οι γείτονές μας, εμείς οι ΗΠΑ-νοί το κάνουμε καλύτερα. Τους τυχαίνει μια καταστροφή; Εμείς την ξεπερνάμε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ή την άλλη συμμαθήτριά μου (για να μη λες ότι είχα μόνο λαϊκές συμμαθήτριες) που τα είχε με τον φίλο του πατέρα της, 16 αυτή, 46 αυτός, και το έμαθαν οι γονείς της και για να μη γίνει σκάνδαλο την έστειλαν εσώκλειστη στην Ελβετία.



Αχαχα! Ξέρω μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, συμμαθήτρια της αδερφής μου, και γειτόνισσά μας -και μετέπειτα πολύ καλή φίλη- τα είχε με τον δάσκαλό που είχα στο δημοτικό. Αυτή τότε ήταν 16 και αυτός 34 (εγώ ήμουν 12). Οι δικοί της γονείς όμως, δεν την έστειλαν πουθενά εσώκλειστη αλλά την πάντρεψαν. Αποτέλεσμα; Σήμερα έχει κόρη 17 χρονών (αυτή είναι 34).

Επίσης είχαμε και έναν εξαιρετικό ζωγράφο, στο δημοτικό. Που είχε πάρει το μάθημα των καλλιτεχνικών και το είχε κάνει πραγματική τέχνη. Ήταν υπεύθυνος του πνευματικού κέντρου του δήμου και εξαιρετικός στην δουλειά του. Μια μέρα, μάς είπαν ότι θα τον διώξουν από το σχολείο γιατί μερικές φορές τον έπιαναν τσαντίλες κι έβριζε. Ανακάλυψα πολλά χρόνια μετά ότι τον απέλυσαν τελείως και έγινε μανάβης, όχι βέβαια γιατί έβριζε -δεν απολύεσαι από δάσκαλος για τόσο ασήμαντο λόγο- αλλά γιατί την έπεφτε στα κοριτσάκια· του δημοτικού· και παραλίγο να βιάσει κάποια (πληθυντικός). Έμαθα αργότερα ότι την είχε πέσει και στην αδερφή μου. Ευχήθηκα να μην μάθω ποτέ πού βρίσκεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Το *Μάινκραφτ* (*Minecraft*), είναι ένα βιντεοπαιχνίδι, ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλές. Είναι εξαιρετικά απλοϊκό στην σύλληψή του αλλά και τρομερά ευφυές σαν gameplay [μετάφραση γι' αυτό έχουμε;*]. Φτιαγμένο από ένα άτομο και μόνο, τον Σουηδό *Μάρκους Πάσον* (*Markus Persson*), χωρίς να έχει διαφημιστεί πουθενά και χωρίς εταιρεία διανομής, κατάφερε μέσα σε δύο χρόνια να κάνει *πωλήσεις ύψους 25 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ*, κάνοντας τον Μάρκους πλούσιο σε χρόνο μηδέν. Η εταιρεία του, η *Μόγιανγκ* (*Mojang*), θεωρείται από τις πιο φιλόδοξες αυτήν την στιγμή, με περίπου 65 εκατομμύρια ευρώ τζίρο τον χρόνο. Ο *Σον Πάρκερ*, γνωστός από την ανάμειξή του στο *Νάπστερ* και στο *Φέισμπουκ*, έκανε προσφορά στην Μόγιανγκ, θέλοντας να γίνει επενδυτής, η εταιρεία όμως αρνήθηκε. Ωστόσο, το πιο εντυπωσιακό σε όλα αυτά δεν είναι ούτε η ξαφνική επιτυχία του Μάινκραφτ** ούτε τα λεφτά που έβγαλε. Το πιο εντυπωσιακό είναι το μέγεθος του κόσμου του Μάινκραφτ. Το παιχνίδι δημιουργεί ράντομ κόσμους, που εκτείνονται σε τεράστιες αποστάσεις. Πόσο μεγάλοι είναι αυτοί οι κόσμοι; Είναι τετράγωνα μήκους *64,000 χιλιομέτρων*. Για σύγκριση, η μέση διάμετρος του Ουρανού είναι περίπου *50,000 χιλιόμετρα*. Για να διασχίσει ο παίκτης τον χάρτη και να φτάσει στην άκρη του, με την δεδομένη ταχύτητα του παιχνιδιού, χρειάζεται *34 μέρες πορείας* (αληθινές μέρες, όχι παιχνιδιού· 34 εικοσιτετράωρα)!



* και αν γίνεται να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με το ερωτηματικό και την παρένθεση, θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων.
** που δεν είναι καθόλου παράξενο, δεδομένου της εξαιρετικής πολιτικής του Μάρκους, αφού μπορείς να παίξεις το παιχνίδι (Κλάσικ Μάινκραφτ) πριν αποφασίσεις να πληρώσεις γι' αυτό, κάτι που οι εταιρείες θα έπρεπε να βάλουν καλά στο κεφάλι τους και να αφήσουν τις κατηγόριες περί πειρατείας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Aυτό με τους παιδεραστές- δασκάλους (και πιο συνηθισμένα καθηγητές/ καθηγήτριες δευτεροβάθμιας) το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ. Το κοινό όλων των περιπτώσεων είναι η ατιμωρησιά ή η χλιαρή τιμωρία, συνήθως γιατί οι γονείς του θύματος δεν θέλουν να κάνουν ζήτημα. Ακόμα χειροτερα, σε κάποιες περιπτωσεις οι ανεκδιήγητοι γονείς του θυματος αντιμετωπίζουν την κατάσταση σαν να ήταν μια συνηθισμένη ισότιμη σχέση μεταξύ ενηλίκων και πιέζουν για γάμο λες και βρήκαν το γαμπρό- κελεπούρι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> * και αν γίνεται να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με το ερωτηματικό και την παρένθεση, θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων.


Για να μην έχεις κλείσιμο του ματιού εκεί που δεν το θέλεις, επιλέγεις το κουτάκι *disable smileys in text* που βρίσκεται όταν είσαι σε advanced reply mode.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Για να μην έχεις κλείσιμο του ματιού εκεί που δεν το θέλεις, επιλέγεις το κουτάκι *disable smileys in text* που βρίσκεται όταν είσαι σε advanced reply mode.



Αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά θα ήθελα να μπορώ να κάνω και τα δυο. Προγραμματιστικά γίνεται αν βάλεις το σύστημα να αναγνωρίζει τις φατσούλες μόνο όταν έχουν κενό μπρος πίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το ξέρω, αλλά θα ήθελα να μπορώ να κάνω και τα δυο. Προγραμματιστικά γίνεται αν βάλεις το σύστημα να αναγνωρίζει τις φατσούλες μόνο όταν έχουν κενό μπρος πίσω.


Έτσι δεν θα μπορείς να έχεις φατσούλες αμέσως μετά από σημεία στίξης. Απέρριψες και το ελαφρώς καλύτερο σύστημα με τα άγκιστρα; {;)}


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Προγραμματιστικά γίνεται αν βάλεις το σύστημα να αναγνωρίζει τις φατσούλες μόνο όταν έχουν κενό μπρος πίσω.



Νομίζω ότι καλά το λες, αλλά επίσης νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να το πεις στους ανθρώπους της vbulletin. Δεν είναι δική μας υπόθεση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έτσι δεν θα μπορείς να έχεις φατσούλες αμέσως μετά από σημεία στίξης. Απέρριψες και το ελαφρώς καλύτερο σύστημα με τα άγκιστρα; {;)}



Γίνεται. Έτσι δουλεύει το σύστημα στο phorum.gr. Κι εκεί αρχικά υπήρχε το πρόβλημα αλλά το διόρθωσαν με script. Τώρα όταν βάζεις φατσούλες, το σύστημα βάζει κενά, αυτόματα.



nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι καλά το λες, αλλά επίσης νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να το πεις στους ανθρώπους της vbulletin. Δεν είναι δική μας υπόθεση.



Δεν διορθώνεται με σκριπτάκι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν διορθώνεται με σκριπτάκι;


Μπορεί. Θα περάσεις όλες τις προηγούμενες εγγραφές με φατσούλες για να προσθέσεις διαστήματα μπρος-πίσω; 
:inno:  :lol: :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

(Προβλέπω να πίπτει πέλεκυς πλειστάκις πρηχθέντος προγραμματιστού εις αθώαν κεφαλήν Ελληγενούς)



(Τώρα θα 'ρθει ο Νίκελ να μου διορθώσει την «καθαρεύουσα» :twit:)

Έδιτ: Αντί να πέσει ράβδος, έπεσε λόγος δοκτορικός:

_ Προωρώ πέλεκυν πρησθέντος προγραμματιστού επί της κεφαλής αγαθού του Ελληγενούς επιπίπτοντα_ :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Έλλη, είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτός ο Persson (ΙΡΑˈpæːʂɔn) προφέρεται Πάσσον (ΙΡΑ 'pason);Εδώ ο Σουηδός ομιλητής για Πέ(ρ)σον μου ακούγεται, αλλού το λένε Πίρσον (μιλάμε παντα για Σουηδούς) και τονίζουν φυσικά και τις δύο συλλαβές, κι ο Μήτσος έχει ακούσει ήδη το όνομα Περ (Πέτρος) κάμποσες φορές, οπότε προς τι η πολυπλοκότητα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί. Θα περάσεις όλες τις προηγούμενες εγγραφές με φατσούλες για να προσθέσεις διαστήματα μπρος-πίσω;
> :inno:  :lol: :twit:



Α, δεν ξέρω τίποτα. Δεν είμαι προγραμματιστής της Λεξιλογίας. Εξάλλου αυτό γίνεται πολύ εύκολα με ένα query.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξάλλου αυτό γίνεται πολύ εύκολα με ένα query.


Α, τα θέλει ο πισινός του. Παιδιά, κάτι βιντεάκια που θέλουμε να αρχειοθετήσουμε, κάτι key words που θέλουμε να βάλουμε, και κάτι ορθογραφικά που θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε σε κάνα δυο τρία 4554574365435241 ποστ, τα θυμάστε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτός ο Persson (ΙΡΑˈpæːʂɔn) προφέρεται Πάσσον (ΙΡΑ 'pason);Εδώ ο Σουηδός ομιλητής για Πέ(ρ)σον μου ακούγεται, αλλού το λένε Πίρσον (μιλάμε παντα για Σουηδούς) και τονίζουν φυσικά και τις δύο συλλαβές, κι ο Μήτσος έχει ακούσει ήδη το όνομα Περ (Πέτρος) κάμποσες φορές, οπότε προς τι η πολυπλοκότητα;



Όχι, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος, δεν ξέρω σουηδικά. Αλλά, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, είναι το σχεδόν άηχο -μη ροτικό- ρο. Επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρος, βασίστηκα σ' αυτό που έγραψε ο ίδιος ο Μάρκους: «_"Persson" is closer to "passion" than "person" in pronunciation_». Τώρα, αυτό το [a] του _passion_ είναι ανάμεσα στο [α] και στο [ε], αλλά εμείς το προφέρουμε [α].


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2012)

Αλλου έχω δει για το επίθετο pear-son not person, οπότε ας μείνουμε ελληνικά στο Περσον.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2012)

Η πιο αστεία εφεύρεση -- πολύ χρήσιμη γι' αυτούς που θέλουν να κουβαλάνε περισσότερες χειραποσκευές απ' ό,τι επιτρέπουν οι low cost αεροπορικές εταιρείες:

[video=youtube;aQFyxOLH2Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aQFyxOLH2Vw[/video]


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2012)

Και βέβαια το απαραίτητο αδελφό βίντεο είναι αυτό:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Καλά όλα τα άλλα και πολύ έξυπνο. Τις σκηνές όμως πώς τις τράβηξαν; Δεν απαγορεύεται;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2012)

Και δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να είναι έτσι, γιατί εκείνη την ώρα έκανε την εμφάνισή του το απόλυτο τρολ. Ο άνθρωπος που έκλεψε την παράσταση, έκανε τους πάντες να τον προσέξουν, να παραμιλούν, να νιώσουν σοκ και δέος, να τον θαυμάσουν. Ο πιλότος του F-16 της Ομάδας Αεροπορικών Επιδείξεων «ΖΕΥΣ» της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας. Και να ήθελες να κάνεις κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα, δεν μπορούσες. Ο τύπος με τις παράτολμες –για τα μάτια ημών των κοινών θνητών- φιγούρες του και τον εκκωφαντικό θόρυβο του F-16, απαίτησε και κέρδισε την προσοχή. Ποια φασαρία, ποιο πανώ, ποια διαμαρτυρία, ποιο σύνθημα; Είχε κανείς μάτια για κάτι άλλο πέρα από το ασημί τρολ που αποπροσανατόλισε τους πάντες και τα πάντα και τους κατεύθυνε στη δική του «ατζέντα»; Μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως τυχόν κάποιος πανούργος σκέφτηκε την τρολιά αυτή προκειμένου να μειωθούν οι πιθανότητες για επεισόδια...

Η μαστόρισσα της τρολιάς κυρία Ταχιάου εκφράζει το φθόνο της γι' αυτόν που της πήρε τη μπουκιά μέσ' απ' το στόμα σε άρθρο του Protagon

Πιο ηλίθιο και κακόηθες πεθαίνεις.


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2012)

Έχω ακούσει κι έχω ακούσει χαρακτηρισμούς για τους πιλότους (και τους στρατιωτικούς γενικότερα), αλλά τρόλους πρώτη φορά ακούω να τους λένε. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά πάνω που καταφέραμε να κατακτήσει η θεία μου την έννοια της λέξης, θα πρέπει να της τα αλλάξουμε τώρα, φτου κι απ' την αρχή.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 29, 2012)

Η κυρία φημίζεται για τα άκυρα άρθρα της. Παράδειγμα το πρόσφατο μνημείο τρικυμίας εν κρανίω που θα πρέπει να διδάσκεται στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίας για το τι _*δεν*_ πρέπει να γράφει κάποιος αν θέλει να λέγεται σοβαρός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2012)

Ανακάλυψαν οι δημοσιογράφοι την έννοια του τρολ (με καθυστέρηση 20 χρόνων, όπως πάντα) και άρχισαν να την χρησιμοποιούν όπου να 'ναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Η Ουγγαρία χαρίζει υπηκοότητες σε όσους αγοράζουν κρατικό χρέος. 
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231220058


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

Με το που το είδα σκέφτηκα "έρχονται οι Κινέζοι" και διαπιστώνω ότι το άρθρο το επιβεβαιώνει. 

Γιατι όχι; Απλά άλλες χώρες το λένε αλλιώς: επενδυτές, επιστήμονες κλπ. Οι Ούγγροι το λένε ως είναι.


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

(art & life)
Η ΛΥΡΙΚΗ ΣΤΗ ΒΑΡΒΑΚΕΙΟ ΑΓΟΡΑ
04 Νοεμβρίου 2012 | Βαρβάκειος Αγορά > Πλ. Ομονοίας - Μεταξουργείο
Η Λυρική στη Βαρβάκειο Αγορά

Κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό, κάτι που φέρνει φαντασία και χαρά στην πόλη.

Η ιδέα ήταν καταπληκτική, η Λυρική δέχθηκε ενθουσιωδώς κι έτσι την Κυριακή 4 Νοεμβρίου, στις 20.00 το βράδυ η Εθνική Λυρική Σκηνή αφήνει τη σκηνή του Θεάτρου Ολύμπια για να δώσει μια διαφορετική μουσική παράσταση, σε έναν τελείως απρόσμενο χώρο.

Οι τραγουδιστές της Λυρικής θα ερμηνεύσουν αποσπάσματα από διάσημες όπερες στην Βαρβάκειο Αγορά, στην οδό Αθηνάς! Η τέχνη της όπερας θα μας κάνει να δούμε με άλλη ματιά έναν υπέροχο χώρο στο κέντρο της πόλης μας.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 1, 2012)

Καλό μήνα σε όλους! 


Αν ψήνεστε, περάστε μια βόλτα! Λεπτομέρειες εδώ και εδώ


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Έχω ήδη κανονίσει να είμαι εκεί, άρα να μη νομίζεις ότι έχω σωσία ή δίδυμο αδελφό όταν θα με δεις.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Βρε βρε βρε, τα 'χα χάσει αυτά τα γλέντια, τα ραμφολογήματα: [1][2] :up:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχω ήδη κανονίσει να είμαι εκεί, άρα να μη νομίζεις ότι έχω σωσία ή δίδυμο αδελφό όταν θα με δεις.


«Εκεί», στο Γκάζι εν γένει, ή στο ImproV; Εντυπωσιάζομαι!


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2012)

Costas said:


> Βρε βρε βρε, τα 'χα χάσει αυτά τα γλέντια, τα ραμφολογήματα



... η αέναη υποχρέωση του ανθρώπου να καθυποτάσσει την *εφάμαρτο* φύση του ...

*εφάμαρτος *;;!!  :up:


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Τι κάνει ο συγγραφέας που ανακαλύπτει ότι κάποιος μεταφράζει παράνομα το έργο του; Η απάντηση εδώ. 
Και για όσους βαριούνται, τον βοηθάει στη μετάφραση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 1, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο, SBE!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Μάλλον μόνον εμένα αφορά το παρακάτω () αλλά ας το 'χουμε:
Το *Gangnam Style* μόλις πέρασε 2ο στη λίστα με τα περισσότερο ιδωμένα γιουτιουμπάκια! 
Γιατί στα Εφήμερα; Διότι το G/S θα περάσει τον Τζάστιν Μπίμπερ (έχει γίνει ποια σχεδόν παγκόσμια σταυροφορία αυτό, με μέχρι και το Chrome Auto Refresh Plus να επιστρατεύεται!) και θα φτάσει πρώτο στο ένα δισ. θεάσεις, χεχεχε...
.


βιντεάκι|συνολ. θεάσεις|συνολ. μέρες ανάρτησης|θεάσεις/ημέρα|likes|dislikes
Justin Bieber - Baby ft. Ludacris|794.794.825|993|800.398|1.397.781|3.099.137
PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (강남스타일)|615.702.310|108|5.700.947|4.721.854|255.368
Jennifer Lopez - On The Floor ft. Pitbull|615.428.908|610|1.008.900|1.087.989|85.205


----------



## SBE (Nov 1, 2012)

Για εμάς που δεν γνωρίζουμε, πρόκειται για βιντεοκλίπ άσματος; τι σχεση έχει ο Μπιμπερ;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

Ναι, είναι αμφότερα βιντεοκλίπ, και τα κορυφαία σε συνολικές θεάσεις διαχρονικά για όλες τις κατηγορίες γιουτιουμπακίων. Ο Μπίμπερ είναι νεαρός καλλιτέχνης με τρομερό σουξέ στα κοριτσάκια και τσουναμικό μίσος εναντίον του από πολύ κόσμο (βλ. like/dislike ratio παραπάνω). Μέχρι τώρα ο Μπίμπερ, λόγω της τεράστιας επιτυχίας του, ήταν αδιαφιλονίκητα το φαβορί για να μείνει θρονιασμένος στην κορυφή του Υ/Τ ες αεί και ο εύλογα πρώτος που θα 'πιανε το ένα δισ. θεάσεις. Έλα ντε όμως που εμφανίστηκε το απόλυτο κορεάτικο underdog, και μέσα σε μόλις 108 μέρες έχει φέρει τα πάνω-κάτω! :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2012)

Τον Μπιμπερ(ο) τον ξέρω, δεν είμαι τόσο εκτός πραγματικότητας, αν και δεν ξέρω τι τραγουδάει. 

Το άλλο θα έπρεπε να είναι στην κατηγορία χιουμοριστικά κλιπάκια, όπως αυτά με τα γατάκια, κι όχι στα τραγούδια.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το άλλο θα έπρεπε να είναι στην κατηγορία χιουμοριστικά κλιπάκια, όπως αυτά με τα γατάκια, κι όχι στα τραγούδια.


Φυσικά και ΕΙΝΑΙ τραγούδι, και μάλιστα έχει πάει Νο 1 στις περισσότερες χώρες του κόσμου: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangnam_Style#Chart_performance. Το αν το κλιπάκι του είναι χιουμοριστικό, αυτό δεν λέει τπτ — ούτε το πρώτο είναι ούτε το τελευταίο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Earion said:


> ... η αέναη υποχρέωση του ανθρώπου να καθυποτάσσει την *εφάμαρτο* φύση του ...


αμαρτωλή, sinful.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον μόνον εμένα αφορά το παρακάτω ()


Και τον Μανώλη Παπαστεριανό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Και τον Μανώλη Παπαστεριανό.



Ουουου, δίνει άλλη διάσταση στο "Γίνε Άρης να γουστάρεις!"  Γουστάρουνε λέμεεεε!


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Μαζί με το Ai se eu te pego το Gangnam style είναι από τους δημοφιλέστερους πανηγυρισμούς γκολ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 2, 2012)

Πιδύε, εγώ δεν είχα πάρει γραμμή ότι ο πανηγυρισμός αυτός αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένο βίντεο/στυλ/χορό. Ρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς εδω μέσα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2012)

Κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει... Α, το βρήκα. Έλληνες υδραυλικούς, ηλεκτρολόγους και λοιπούς επαγγελματίες. 

A TAX-dodging builder who took cash-in-hand for his entire career told HMRC inspectors when they knocked on his door, ‘I’ve been waiting for you for 27 years.’ Harry Rowbottom, 58, worked as a self-employed builder, plumber and gas installer after setting up his own business in the early 1980s.
No job was too small... but he was always paid in cash, which he failed to declare to the taxman for a staggering 27 years.
Her Majesty’s Revenue and Customs estimated he owed £117,602, made up of £64,674 in unpaid income tax and national insurance, plus interest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iled-117-000-tax-avoidance.html#ixzz2B8JHmTQL 

Βλέπω επίσης ότι για 27 χρόνια φοροδιαφυγής είναι εξαιρετικά μικρό το ποσό που του καταλογίζουν. Ίσως οι Βρετανοί είναι πιο λογικοί στα πρόστιμα, και γι' αυτό τα εισπράττουν. Αφού οι δικοί μας για ανάλογη υπόθεση καταλογίζουν εξωφρενικά πρόστιμα ύψους εκατομμυρίων, είναι σαν να λένε ότι δεν έχουν σκοπό να τα εισπράξουν. Κοιτούσα προχθές πόσο είναι το πρόστιμο αν ξεχάσεις να υποβάλεις συγκεντρωτικές (και είχα υπόψη μου μια περίπτωση που ο ξεχασιάρης έπρεπε να δηλώσει έναν και μοναδικό πελάτη και κανέναν προμηθευτή) και το πρόστιμο ήταν 1800 ευρώ. Για όνομα του Θεού!

​


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν χρεώθηκε 27 χρόνια φοροδιαφυγής αλλά μόνο τα τελευταία πέντε, για τα οποία είναι υποχρεωτικό στους εδώ ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες να κρατάνε στοιχεία. Πιο πίσω από την πενταετία η ίδια η εφορία σου λέει ότι δεν πρόκειται να σου ζητήσουν τίποτα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2012)

Συνομιλία που μου μετέφερε πριν από μερικά χρόνια ένας γνωστός μου επιχειρηματίας, ανάμεσα στον ίδιον και...στον άλλον:

—Καλά, τόσα χρόνια που δεν δηλώνεις απολύτως τίποτα, δε φοβάσαι μη σε πιάσουν; και τότε τι θα γίνει;
—Κοίτα, αν με πιάσουν αφού πρώτα θα έχω ζήσει μια χαρά τη ζωή μου, με όσο γίνεται περισσότερες ανέσεις από αυτές που κάνουν τη ζωή μου ωραία, και έχω ζήσει έτσι καμιά 30 χρόνια, ε, ας με πιάσουν κι ας με βάλουν φυλακή στα 60 μου. Εγώ θα 'χω περάσει τα πιο ωραία μου χρόνια όπως πρέπει να τα περνά κανείς.

Λογικά άμεμπτο.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2012)

Το υπέροχο λινκ της SBE με το συγγραφέα και το μεταφραστή του (που θα μπορούσε και να είναι διαφημιστικό σενάριο για το βιβλίο του αν δεν υπήρχαν τα ονόματα των χρηστών του φόρουμ) με οδήγησε σε μια μακριά συζήτηση με τον Τσόμσκι για τον κάτω του μετρίου απολογισμό πεπραγμένων του επιστημονικού πεδίου της Τεχνητής Νοημοσύνης, κι εκεί, αρχή-αρχή, ο Τσόμσκι λέει το εξής γνωστό μεν, αλλά τόσο νόστιμα διατυπωμένο:

If you take a look at the progress of science, the sciences are kind of a continuum, but they're broken up into fields. The greatest progress is in the sciences that study the simplest systems. So take, say physics -- greatest progress there. But one of the reasons is that the physicists have an advantage that no other branch of sciences has. If something gets too complicated, they hand it to someone else.

Like the chemists?

Chomsky: If a molecule is too big, you give it to the chemists. The chemists, for them, if the molecule is too big or the system gets too big, you give it to the biologists. And if it gets too big for them, they give it to the psychologists, and finally it ends up in the hands of the literary critic, and so on.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έλα ντε όμως που εμφανίστηκε το απόλυτο κορεάτικο underdog, και μέσα σε μόλις 108 μέρες έχει φέρει τα πάνω-κάτω! :)


Αυτό μας (με) είχε απασχολήσει προ καιρού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

Ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον σημείο από τη συζήτηση με τον Τσόμσκι:

There are things you just can't say, for some reason. So if I say, "The mechanics fixed the cars". And you say, "They wondered if the mechanics fixed the cars." You can ask questions about the cars, "How many cars did they wonder if the mechanics fixed?" More or less okay. Suppose you want to ask a question about the mechanics. "How many mechanics did they wonder if fixed the cars?" Somehow it doesn't work, can't say that. It's a fine thought, but you can't say it. Well, if you look into it in detail, the most efficient computational rules prevent you from saying it. But for expressing thought, for communication, it'd be better if you could say it -- so that's a conflict.

Πράγματι, μου 'χει συμβεί κι εμένα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 4, 2012)

Μια και είμαστε της γειτονιάς, ας το βάλω: Για τον επερχόμενο σούπερ-σεισμό της Κ/πολης.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2012)

Αν χτυπήσει πάντως μεγάλος σεισμός την Πόλη, δεν τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα. Οι πολυκατοικίες δεν είναι μόνο ψηλές, όπως λέει το άρθρο, αλλά φαίνονται ψεύτικες, έχουν πολύ λεπτούς τοίχους και είναι χτισμένες η μία πάνω στην άλλη.


----------



## Earion (Nov 4, 2012)

Δυστυχώς πριν από τις μοντέρνες πολυκατοικίες, πριν ακόμη και από τα παλιά μέγαρα τα χτισμένα από Ρωμιούς αρχιτέκτονες στους περασμένους καιρούς, θα έχει καταρρεύσει η Αγία Σοφία, που έχει τρομερά προβλήματα στατικής, όσο κι αν πασχίζει να μας βεβαιώσει για το αντίθετο η σύγχρονη έρευνα. Όποιος έχει προσέξει την κλίση που έχουν πάρει οι κίονές της από την κατακόρυφο, ιδίως στο υπερώο, δικαιολογημένα τρομάζει.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 4, 2012)

Το θυμάμαι με τρόμο αυτό που λες για τις κολόνες!


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Πάει κι αυτό... Το επόμενο!

UFO enthusiasts admit the truth may not be out there after all
Declining numbers of “flying saucer” sightings and failure to establish proof of alien existence has led UFO enthusiasts to admit they might not exist after all.  (The Telegraph)


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Της Έλσας. :)

[video]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/pets/8667339/Dog-faking-own-death-becomes-internet-hit.html[/video]


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2012)

Του Νίκελ! 

Mi bringim bikpela tok hamamas bilong mejesti kwin Papua Niugini na olgeta haus lain bilong mi lon dispela taim bilong Diamon Jubili misis kwin. Mi tokpisin olrite?


----------



## Elsa (Nov 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Της Έλσας. :)
> [video]http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyle/pets/8667339/Dog-faking-own-death-becomes-internet-hit.html[/video]



Χαχαχα! Τον άτιμο!


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2012)

Την άτιμη! θες να πεις...


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Mi bringim bikpela tok hamamas bilong mejesti kwin Papua Niugini na olgeta haus lain bilong mi lon dispela taim bilong Diamon Jubili misis kwin. Mi tokpisin olrite?



Μόνο που το άρθρο ακροβατεί στα όρια της πολιτiκής ορθότητας με το όνομα της γλώσσας.
Από τη Βίκι: [the name] Tok Pisin is favoured by many professional linguists to avoid spreading the misconception that Tok Pisin is still a pidgin language. Although it was originally a pidgin, Tok Pisin is now considered a distinct language in its own right, because it is a first language for some people and not merely a lingua franca to facilitate communication with speakers of other languages.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μάλλον μόνον εμένα αφορά το παρακάτω () αλλά ας το 'χουμε:
> Το *Gangnam Style* μόλις πέρασε 2ο στη λίστα με τα περισσότερο ιδωμένα γιουτιουμπάκια!



Αυτό, σε ενδιαφέρει, Ζαζ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

Λοιπόν, μετά τη χτεσινή μαυρίλα και την ατέλειωτη γκρίνια και το σφίξιμο στο στομάχι με τις ομιλίες και την ψηφοφορία στη Βουλή, πήγα και παρακολούθησα την ομιλία του Μπόρις Τζόνσον, του δήμαρχου του Λονδίνου, στο συνέδριο των Συντηρητικών, και έκανα συκώτι: χιούμορ, κέφι, δημιουργικότητα. Καλά, ομιλίες με χιούμορ δεν ακούμε από τους πολιτικούς στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά πότε θα ξανακούσουμε ομιλίες που θα μας κάνουν να θέλουμε να δημιουργήσουμε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2012)

O Mπόρις σε έκανε να θέλεις να δημιουργήσεις;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2012)

SBE said:


> O Mπόρις σε έκανε να θέλεις να δημιουργήσεις;


Δεν ξέρω. Δεν αποκλείεται να έπειθε κι εμένα αν μου «πουλούσε» κάτι που να με ενδιέφερε. Αλλά, δόξα τω Θεώ, εγώ πρόβλημα χρόνου έχω. Μέχρι και χρόνων.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό, σε ενδιαφέρει, Ζαζ;


Να πάρει, δεν το πρόλαβα!


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Η στιγμή που δάκρυσε ο Ομπάμα. (Huffington Post)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2012)

*10/11/12 13:14* Το επόμενο θα είναι στις 2 και τέταρτο της 11ης Δεκεμβρίου 2013. Για τη μεθεπόμενη τέτοια σειρά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε (τρόπος του λέγειν — εγώ λέω να μην περιμένω) να έρθει η 1η Φεβρουαρίου του 2103. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> *10/11/12 13:14*



Δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα γιατί η ρουμπρίκα «Το τραγούδι της ημέρας» στην AV διάλεξε για σήμερα το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι που διάλεξε (ίσως έχει και κάποια σχέση με το δακτυλολίσθημα στην καταγραφή της ημερομηνίας). Πατήστε εδώ και ξαναπατήστε εκεί, για να γυρίσετε κάμποσα χρόνια πίσω... :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 14, 2012)

Getting away with torture (NYT)
Foreign citizens can sue foreign officials under American law. Americans can sue foreign officials. But in the Seventh Circuit, covering Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin, Americans are the only citizens who have no remedy under American law against American officials allegedly responsible for torture. 

Πώς λέγεται αυτό;...Ομοδικία;


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2012)

Το βάζω εδώ στα Εφήμερα γιατί δεν θέλω ν' ανοίξω πολιτική κουβέντα, απλώς δεν είχα σκεφτεί αυτή την αντίδραση:
Married to two wives and the father of 14 children, Mr. Jabari was born in eastern Gaza City. A Hamas militant who worked closely with him, and who goes by the nom de guerre Abu Dujana, described him as “extraordinarily religious, to the point of refusing to do things that are normal, like *watching an unveiled anchorwoman on television*.”  (NYT)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 16, 2012)

Έτσι! «Kαμπάνα» 3,53 δισ. ευρώ στην BP από την αμερικανική δικαιοσύνη.


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2012)

Ρίγησε η καρδιά μου από συγκίνηση και άρχισαν να ξανανιώνουν τα σκουριασμένα γρανάζια του εγκεφάλου μου (να θυμηθώ τα λίγα που ήξερα κάποτε για τον Ρίμαν, για τις τάξεις των απειροσυνόλων, για τα σκέρτσα του χωρόχρονου κτλ.), όταν είδα τον συγκλονιστικό τίτλο στο in.gr:
*Ο πιθανός πιο μακρινός γαλαξίας είναι λίγο νεαρότερος από το Σύμπαν*
Απογοητεύτηκα όμως από το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου:
[...] εντόπισαν ένα πανάρχαιο και πολύ μακρινό γαλαξία. Αν επιβεβαιωθούν οι υπολογισμοί που έχουν κάνει ο γαλαξίας αυτός θα είναι ο αρχαιότερος και πιο μακρινός που έχει ανακαλυφθεί μέχρι σήμερα. [...] Ο γαλαξίας βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 13,3 δισ. ετών φωτός από εμάς, δηλαδή δημιουργήθηκε 420 εκατομμύρια έτη μετά τη γέννηση του Σύμπαντος.
Και θυμήθηκα τον Δόκτορα να ωρύεται περί τιτλατζήδων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Και το πηγαίο άρθρο, με μια σταλίτσα πιο προσεκτικές διατυπώσεις: Hubble, Spitzer Find Most Distant Galaxy *Yet Seen*


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2012)

Προσοχή στο συνδυασμό σιλικόνης και ελαιόλαδου (για άντρες) και...rien de nouveau sous le soleil. (newsbomb.gr)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ρίγησε η καρδιά μου από συγκίνηση και άρχισαν να ξανανιώνουν τα σκουριασμένα γρανάζια του εγκεφάλου μου (να θυμηθώ τα λίγα που ήξερα κάποτε για τον Ρίμαν, για τις τάξεις των απειροσυνόλων, για τα σκέρτσα του χωρόχρονου κτλ.), όταν είδα τον συγκλονιστικό τίτλο στο in.gr:
> *Ο πιθανός πιο μακρινός γαλαξίας είναι λίγο νεαρότερος από το Σύμπαν*
> Απογοητεύτηκα όμως από το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου:
> [...] εντόπισαν ένα πανάρχαιο και πολύ μακρινό γαλαξία. Αν επιβεβαιωθούν οι υπολογισμοί που έχουν κάνει ο γαλαξίας αυτός θα είναι ο αρχαιότερος και πιο μακρινός που έχει ανακαλυφθεί μέχρι σήμερα. [...] Ο γαλαξίας βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 13,3 δισ. ετών φωτός από εμάς, δηλαδή δημιουργήθηκε 420 εκατομμύρια έτη μετά τη γέννηση του Σύμπαντος.
> Και θυμήθηκα τον Δόκτορα να ωρύεται περί τιτλατζήδων.



Αυτό το "πιθανός" δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι επίρρημα; Είναι πιθανός γαλαξίας ή επιβεβαιωμένος;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το "πιθανός" δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι επίρρημα;


Ναι, θα έπρεπε. Πιθανώς, πιθανόν, ίσως, ενδεχομένως ο πιο μακρινός γαλαξίας (που έχουμε δει μέχρι σήμερα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2012)

Πάντως, για την περίπτωση που δεν έχει γίνει σαφές:

αυτό που είδαμε και αποκαλείται δημοσιογραφικά γαλαξίας δεν είναι ακόμη γαλαξίας

και ο όρος «πιο μακρινός» (μαζί με το «αρχαιότερο») εννοείται χρονικά (θα μπορούσε, π.χ. να είναι ακόμη και ο δικός μας γαλαξίας στην αρχή της δημιουργίας του --αλλά δεν είναι, επειδή ο δικός μας είναι πολύ νεότερος)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, για την περίπτωση που δεν έχει γίνει σαφές:
> 
> αυτό που είδαμε και αποκαλείται δημοσιογραφικά γαλαξίας δεν είναι ακόμη γαλαξίας
> 
> και ο όρος «πιο μακρινός» (μαζί με το «αρχαιότερο») εννοείται χρονικά (θα μπορούσε, π.χ. να είναι ακόμη και ο δικός μας γαλαξίας στην αρχή της δημιουργίας του --αλλά δεν είναι, επειδή ο δικός μας είναι πολύ νεότερος)



Βασικά ο Γαλαξίας υπολογίζεται ότι είναι τουλάχιστον 13,2 δισ. ετών. Μπορεί λοιπόν να είναι και παλιότερος από τούτον.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 17, 2012)

_Μιλάνο: Το Book-Block. Διαδηλωτές με αυτοσχέδιες ασπίδες που έχουν πάνω τους τίτλους βιβλίων!_
(Τι σου θυμίζει, Αστεριξομανή Δαεμάνε; ;) )


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2012)

Elsa said:


> View attachment 3304
> _Μιλάνο: Το Book-Block. Διαδηλωτές με αυτοσχέδιες ασπίδες που έχουν πάνω τους τίτλους βιβλίων!_
> (Τι σου θυμίζει, Αστεριξομανή Δαεμάνε; ;) )


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2012)

Ε, ήμουν σίγουρη!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2012)

Η Αριάνα (Στασινοπούλου) Χάφινγκτον στο Huffington Post:

This week, America finally began questioning the judgment of its generals. The problem is that the judgment being judged is about sexual conduct rather than military conduct. The real scandal is that U.S. and allied soldiers are still dying in Afghanistan at a rate of one per day, as America's longest war drags on. Gen. David Petraeus, who led our efforts in Afghanistan for a year, deserved public scrutiny long before Paula Broadwell and Jill Kelley finally brought it to him. The media bears plenty of culpability. *If our failed military strategy in Afghanistan had gotten half the airtime of Petraeus' failed marital strategy in Tampa, there would be far fewer families mourning the loss of a truly fallen soldier. This Onion headline perfectly sums up our country's perverted priorities: "Nation Horrified To Learn About War In Afghanistan While Reading Up On Petraeus Sex Scandal."*​


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2012)

Περίεργο, είχα την εντύπωση ότι η αμερικανική στρατηγική για το Αφγανιστάν είναι επιτυχής ακριβώς έτσι όπως είναι, κι ας φαίνεται αποτυχημένη.  
Πάντως οι ερωτικές κομεντί είναι πιο ψυχαγωγικές απο τα πολεμικά δράματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2012)

Κάποιοι, λέει, δίνουν την προσωπική τους λύση στο εκπαιδευτικό πρόβλημα:

A Saudi man has married four women from the same school, ranging from a student to headmistress. While one of his wives is studying at a secondary level, another wife teaches at the same school and yet another is the principal of the institution. The unnamed 50-year old man has now taken a fourth wife, who happens to supervise the same school in the Jazan region of Saudi Arabia (από εδώ).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Κάτι παραπάνω από εφήμερο --εντελώς φευγαλέο.
Ένα ονειρικό ξημέρωμα πάνω από τη Γέφυρα του Πύργου. Γιατί δεν είναι όλα μαύρα
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2012)

_Βρε Μπερνη, έτσι που το έγραψες σκέφτηκα Γέφυρα Πύργου Ηλείας, και προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ αν έχει τέτοιο χωριό. _


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Βρε Μπερνη, έτσι που το έγραψες σκέφτηκα Γέφυρα Πύργου Ηλείας, και προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ αν έχει τέτοιο χωριό. _


Γιατί, μαρή, πήγε ο νους σου στο χωργιό αφού αυτόν τον Πύργο τον βλέπεις κάθε μέρα; Όποιος γεννήθηκε στη φυλακή, της φυλακής γυρεύει, ε; :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2012)

Σιγά μη βλέπω αυτή τη γέφυρα κάθε μέρα. Αυτή εδώ την τελείως μπανάλ βλέπω καθε μέρα:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Μη βιαστείτε να γελάσετε, δεν είναι τρολιά. Είναι μια καμπάνια των Γιατρών χωρίς Σύνορα  για μια επιδημία αλληλεγγύης που ελπίζουμε να εξαπλωθεί παντού και να κρατήσει όσο περισσότερο γίνεται.
Τα υπόλοιπα στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς μας. ;)


----------



## Zbeebz (Nov 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


>


Μ' αρέσει! Μ' αρέσει πολύ!
Έφοδο στα φαρμακεία λοιπόν!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Δημοσκόπηση από το in.gr. Τα συμπεράσματα για τους συνέλληνες δικά σας


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δημοσκόπηση από το in.gr. Τα συμπεράσματα για τους συνέλληνες δικά σας


Ε, τι; Δεν χαίρεσαι που, παρά το ψέκασμα, πάνω από τους μισούς δεν το πιστεύουν; :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2012)

Για την καμπάνια των Γιατρών Χωρίς Σύνορα: έχουν φτιάξει κι ένα συγκινητικό βιντεάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δημοσκόπηση από το in.gr. Τα συμπεράσματα για τους συνέλληνες δικά σας



Λένε ότι η μόνη θεραπεία για τον ψεκασμό είναι το κουτόχορτο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λένε ότι η μόνη θεραπεία για τον ψεκασμό είναι το κουτόχορτο.


Χα! Πάλι σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο.
Η καλύτερη θεραπεία είναι η πρόληψη. Και βέβαια υπάρχει τρόπος· το απόλυτο αντίμετρο στους χημικούς ψεκασμούς και να αν δεν με πιστεύεις


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Α, βλέπω τούτο έχει μπόλικο υλικό. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα άρθρα του για την γλώσσα. Ειδικά δε οι υπολογισμοί του με βάση το λερναίο μού χάρισαν άφθονο γέλιο σε δύσκολες στιγμές (νιώθω ότι κρύωσα. Κλαψ!). Το άτομο σπέρνει. Όχι μόνο παίρνει τα 6 εκ. λέξεις και, βάσει δημιουργίας μίας λέξης ανά μέρα, βγάζει την ελληνική γλώσσα 16,5 χιλιάδων ετών, αλλά και το πάει παραπέρα, κάνοντας 10 τα 6 εκατομμύρια, δεδομένου ότι δεν σώζεται η αρχαιοελληνική γραμματεία στο σύνολό της. Όλο το κείμενο είναι διαμάντι (φυσικά βασίζεται στο λερναίο).


----------



## Elsa (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ε, τι; Δεν χαίρεσαι που, παρά το ψέκασμα, πάνω από τους μισούς δεν το πιστεύουν; :)



Κι όμως, τελικά δεν φταίνε οι ψεκασμοί: http://www.econews.gr/2012/11/13/anthrwpoi-xamiloteri-efuia-erevna/
(ή μας ψέκαζαν από τότε, οι εξωγήινοι, ίσως! )


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι όμως, τελικά δεν φταίνε οι ψεκασμοί: http://www.econews.gr/2012/11/13/anthrwpoi-xamiloteri-efuia-erevna/
> (ή μας ψέκαζαν από τότε, οι εξωγήινοι, ίσως! )



Αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει το άρθρο, τώρα θα έπρεπε να είχαμε φτάσει λίγο πριν το στάδιο της αμοιβάδας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

Σιγά την εξυπνάδα που επιδείκνυαν οι πρόγονοί μας πριν τις αγροτικές κοινωνίες.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σιγά την εξυπνάδα που επιδείκνυαν οι πρόγονοί μας πριν τις αγροτικές κοινωνίες.



Προφανώς ταυτίζουν τα γρήγορα ρεφλέξ του ενστίκτου της επιβίωσης με την ευφυΐα. Πέταγμα ακοντίου και διαφορικός λογισμός ένα και το αυτό. Μόλις κατέρρευσε η θεωρία της εξέλιξης.
Panadeliiiiii!!! :woot:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Σιγά μην πιάσουμε άλλο ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό θέμα με αφορισμούς και τους προσωπικούς μας ορισμούς για καμιά δεκαριά κρίσιμους όρους.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά μην πιάσουμε άλλο ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό θέμα με αφορισμούς και τους προσωπικούς μας ορισμούς για καμιά δεκαριά κρίσιμους όρους.



Ε, ναι! Πλάκα κάνουμε. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2012)

Για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση, απειλή και παράβαση του νόμου για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα κατηγορείται 26χρονος υπάλληλος σε ΔΟΥ της Αθήνας σε βάρος του οποίου σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος. Φέρεται να ζητούσε εκβιαστικά 150.000 ευρώ από 44χρονο δικηγόρο, προκειμένου να μη δημοσιοποιήσει φορολογικά του στοιχεία στο Διαδίκτυο.

1) Ο νεαρότατος υπάλληλος της ΔΟΥ είχε διοριστεί με ΑΣΕΠ ή από το παράθυρο;
2) Ελπίζω να τον έβαλαν ήδη σε διαθεσιμότητα. Ή είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι ξενέρωτοι, όπως εγώ, που θέλουν να αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά τους συνομιλητές τους, έχουμε χρώματα και φατσούλες για τις πλάκες.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλαβαίνουν και οι ξενέρωτοι, όπως εγώ, που θέλουν να αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά τους συνομιλητές τους, έχουμε χρώματα και φατσούλες για τις πλάκες.



Νόμιζα ότι η πανικόβλητη φατσούλα δίπλα στο Panadeliiii!! (και σε συνδυασμό μ' αυτό) αρκούσε. :blink:
Γράψε λάθος. Πάντως ναι, έκανα πλάκα :blush::blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση, απειλή και παράβαση του νόμου για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα κατηγορείται 26χρονος υπάλληλος σε ΔΟΥ της Αθήνας σε βάρος του οποίου σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία από τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος. Φέρεται να ζητούσε εκβιαστικά 150.000 ευρώ από 44χρονο δικηγόρο, προκειμένου να μη δημοσιοποιήσει φορολογικά του στοιχεία στο Διαδίκτυο.
> 
> 1) Ο νεαρότατος υπάλληλος της ΔΟΥ είχε διοριστεί με ΑΣΕΠ ή από το παράθυρο;
> 2) Ελπίζω να τον έβαλαν ήδη σε διαθεσιμότητα. Ή είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη;



Αναρωτιέμαι πώς προκύπτει από αυτή την είδηση ότι ο δικηγόρος, ένας από αυτούς τους επαγγελματίες που πληρώνουμε όλοι μας το υγιές ταμείο τους και ζουν μοιράζοντας αγωγές και ανταγωγές για ψύλλου πήδημα (κυρίως για ασαφέστατα πράγματα, όπως στην είδηση), έχει εξ ορισμού δίκιο και έχει άδικο ο υπάλληλος, ο οποίος μπορεί και να του είπε, μετά από την 30ή προσπάθεια του δικηγόρου να μάθει κάτι για τον αντίπαλό ενός πελάτη του: «Ε, σε παρακαλώ ρε φίλε, άσε με να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Πρέπει δηλαδή να σου κάνω αναφορά;» (Συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση: «δεν αφήνει ΔΥ να εργαστεί», απειλή «η αναφορά» και προσωπικά δεδομένα, πάλι στην αναφορά. Καλά που δεν του κόλλησε και καμιά εξύβριση...)

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ο δικηγόρος δεν τον μήνυσε για εκβίαση, πάντως, αλλά και γιατί ο υπάλληλος δεν κατηγορείται για τον εκβιασμό που φέρεται να τέλεσε. Από ποιον «φέρεται» άραγε, αν όχι από τον δικηγόρο και τη Δίωξη Ηλ. Εγκ.;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2012)

Στο Έθνος έχει την είδηση ως εξής, και νομίζω ότι δίνει κάποιες απαντήσεις στις απορίες σου:

Ένας 26χρονος, υπάλληλος σε Δ.Ο.Υ. Αθηνών, απειλούσε και εκβίαζε 44χρονο Αθηναίο δικηγόρο, έχοντας αναρτήσει σε ενημερωτικό ιστολόγιο τα φορολογικά του στοιχεία.

Μια άκρως περίεργη υπόθεση εξιχνιάστηκε από την υπηρεσία Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας και Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος και πλέον μετά τη δικογραφία που σχηματίστηκε σε βάρος 26χρονου υπαλλήλου, ο νεαρός κατηγορείται για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση, απειλή καθώς και παράβαση του νόμου περί προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων. 

Όλα ξεκίνησαν την Τρίτη, όταν ο 44χρονος ημεδαπός δικηγόρος κατήγγειλε στην Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, ότι σε forum ενημερωτικού ιστολογίου είχε αναρτηθεί σχόλιο με τα φορολογικά του στοιχεία. 

Επιπλέον άγνωστα άτομα, μέσω επιστολής, τον απειλούσαν εκβιαστικά να τους παραδώσει το χρηματικό ποσό των εκατόν πενήντα χιλιάδων ευρώ για να μην προχωρήσουν και σε άλλες δημοσιοποιήσεις προσωπικών του δεδομένων. 

Το περιεχόμενο της καταγγελίας τέθηκε άμεσα υπόψη της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών και εκδόθηκε σχετική Διάταξη για άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών, μέσω διαδικτύου. Στη συνέχεια κατόπιν εκτεταμένης αστυνομικής έρευνας και κατάλληλης ψηφιακής ανάλυσης προέκυψε ο κάτοχος της επίμαχης τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης. 

Στο πλαίσιο της προανάκρισης αστυνομικοί της Υποδιεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, μαζί με Εισαγγελικό Λειτουργό, μετέβησαν χθες στην οικία του 26χρονου, όπου παρουσία του πραγματοποίησαν νομότυπη έρευνα και κατάσχεσαν ένα φορητό υπολογιστή, ο οποίος θα αποσταλεί στη Διεύθυνση Εγκληματολογικών Ερευνών για τις απαραίτητες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις. 

Επίσης διενεργήθηκε έρευνα και στο χώρο εργασίας του. Από την προανάκριση τακτοποιήθηκε ότι η επίμαχη ανάρτηση πραγματοποιήθηκε από τον 26χρονο υπάλληλο της Δ.Ο.Υ., ο οποίος δεν συνελήφθη λόγω έλλειψης αυτόφωρης διαδικασίας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε έχεις δίκιο, Δόκτωρ, με τις ενστάσεις σου, ωστόσο η είδηση όπως την παρέθεσε η Αλεξάνδρα δεν δίνει την κανονική εικόνα του περιστατικού. Όπως φαίνεται στο δελτίο τύπου της ΕΛΑΣ, ο υπάλληλος της ΔΟΥ ανήρτησε ανώνυμα τα στοιχεία του δικηγόρου στο ίντερνετ, ενώ παράλληλα ο δικηγόρος δέχτηκε ανώνυμο εκβιασμό να πληρώσει, ειδάλλως θα έβρισκε κι άλλα στοιχεία του στο ίντερνετ. Ο δικηγόρος μετά έκανε καταγγελία στην Εισαγγελία, και έτσι συνελήφθη ο υπάλληλος της ΔΟΥ. 

[...]Ειδικότερα, 44χρονος ημεδαπός δικηγόρος κατήγγειλε την 20-11-2012 στην Υποδιεύθυνση Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, ότι σε forum ενημερωτικού ιστολογίου είχε αναρτηθεί σχόλιο με τα φορολογικά του στοιχεία. Επιπλέον άγνωστα άτομα, μέσω επιστολής, τον απειλούσαν εκβιαστικά να τους παραδώσει το χρηματικό ποσό των εκατόν πενήντα χιλιάδων ευρώ (150.000 Ευρώ), για να μην προχωρήσουν και σε άλλες δημοσιοποιήσεις προσωπικών του δεδομένων.

Το περιεχόμενο της καταγγελίας τέθηκε άμεσα υπόψη της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών και εκδόθηκε σχετική Διάταξη για άρση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών, μέσω διαδικτύου. Στη συνέχεια κατόπιν εκτεταμένης αστυνομικής έρευνας και κατάλληλης ψηφιακής ανάλυσης προέκυψε ο κάτοχος της επίμαχης τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης.

Στο πλαίσιο της προανάκρισης αστυνομικοί της Υποδιεύθυνσης Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, μαζί με Εισαγγελικό Λειτουργό, μετέβησαν χθες στην οικία του 26χρονου, όπου παρουσία του πραγματοποίησαν νομότυπη έρευνα και κατάσχεσαν ένα (1) φορητό υπολογιστή, ο οποίος θα αποσταλεί στη Διεύθυνση Εγκληματολογικών Ερευνών για τις απαραίτητες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις. Επίσης διενεργήθηκε έρευνα και στο χώρο εργασίας του. 
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τις δυο για τις διευκρινιστικότατες απαντήσεις. Παραέχουμε γίνει δύσπιστοι, πια...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ και τις δυο για τις διευκρινιστικότατες απαντήσεις. Παραέχουμε γίνει δύσπιστοι, πια...



Αυτό ξαναπές το. Το πρώτο μου ρεφλέξ ήταν να σκεφτώ ότι και οι δύο είναι ένοχοι.  Με το σκεπτικό ότι είναι πολύ ευκολότερο να σε εκβιάσει κάποιος αδίστακτος όταν έχεις χεσμένη τη φωλιά σου.
Δυστυχώς _και οι δύο_ κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών μάς έχουν δώσει επανειλημμένες και σοβαρές αιτίες κι αφορμές να μη τους εμπιστευόμαστε. :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

Γενικά είναι επικίνδυνο να σχολιάζεις έστω και ελαφρώς μπερδεμένες υποθέσεις, πριν αποφανθεί τουλάχιστον ως έναν βαθμό η δικαιοσύνη (με προανακρίσεις, στοιχεία, κτλ).


----------



## Costas (Nov 24, 2012)

Προσπάθησα να βρω την αμίμητη εκείνη σελίδα με το San Seriffe, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα, για να βάλω αποκάτω την εξής είδηση (e-go.gr):

*Νησί Σάντυ: Υπάρχει στους Google maps, αλλά όχι στην πραγματικότητα*
Ένα μικρό νησί στον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό, το νησί Σάντυ απεικονιζόταν στο Google Earth υπηρεσία, σε άλλες online υπηρεσίες, καθώς επίσης, σε παγκόσμιους χάρτες, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πλέον αγνοείται.
Σε διάπλου τμήματος του Νότιου Ειρηνικού, Αυστραλοί επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν ότι το χαρτογραφημένο νησί στην πραγματικότητα απλά δεν υπάρχει, αφού στο σημείο όπου προβλεπόταν να το συναντήσουν, δεν έβλεπαν παρά βαθύ μπλε ωκεανό.


----------



## Themis (Nov 24, 2012)

Μπορεί να χάσαμε το νησί, αλλά αποζημιωθήκαμε με "το Google Earth υπηρεσία" στο e-go άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2012)

Η σελίδα του San Seriffe είναι εκεί, αλλά είναι κλειστή σε προσθήκες. 

Για να διαβάσετε την ιστορία με λεπτομέρειες και χωρίς γκουγκλομεταφράσεις:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/24/sandy-island-doesnt-exist_n_2184535.html
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/20...-google-maps-and-earth-doesnt-actually-exist/

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω το ανύπαρκτο και δεν βρήκα και συντεταγμένες κάπου. Η Wikipedia γράφει:
On Google Earth's default view the island area is covered by black pixels, but the program's historical imagery feature has a satellite image of the southern portion taken by DigitalGlobe on 3 March 2009 showing a darkened sea.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Island_(New_Caledonia)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

..
This is the official thread of the island state of San Seriffe (closed thread)
That is the replay, 4 years later (open to comments, nudge nudge)
Κι εκεί κάποιες ιδέες για την υλοποίηση της επικράτειας της Λεξιλογίας, βασισμένες στο δόγμα _terra nullius_.
Η νήσος Σάντι δηλαδή είναι πλέον terra nullified; Hic sunt dracones, in the Sea of Blunder? Online you see it, offline you don't. 
Errare Μappae Guglium est, perseverare diabolicum. Μάπα οι Google Maps, μερικές φορές· καλά που διορθώνονται, να μην τους πάρει ο διάολος. :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Πέρας συναγερμού, πρώτο πλέον το Gangnam Style, έναρξις εορταστικών εκδηλώσεων:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2012)

Αναχώρηση για Λάρι Χάγκμαν.
http://tv.yahoo.com/news/how-larry-hagman-created-tv-s-best-villain-205636595.html


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2012)

Τον θυμάμαι και τον συνδυάζω με γλυκές μνήμες από την εποχή που στηνόμασταν πιτσιρίκια στην τηλεόραση να παρακολουθήσουμε το «Τζίνι και η Τζίνη». Την κολοσσιαία του επιτυχία ως Τζέυ Αρ, συγχωρήστε με, δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα να τη δω. Είχα μεγαλώσει. Ήταν η εποχή της πολιτικοποίησης· στηνόμασταν να παρακολουθήσουμε ηγέτες. :s


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Για τον Εαρίωνα


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2012)

Αγόρια, μη μου πείτε ότι η Μπάρμπαρα Ήντεν δεν ήταν απίστευτα σέξι!

Δείτε το ζευγάρι δεκαετίες μετά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αγόρια, μη μου πείτε ότι η Μπάρμπαρα Ήντεν δεν ήταν απίστευτα σέξι!



Εκλιπαρώ την συγγνώμην σας;!!!* Τα κορίτσια δεν δικαιούνται να αποφανθούν επ' αυτού;

*I beg your pardon! :twit:


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2012)

Εγώ τη Τζίνη και το τζίνι τα είδα σε επανάληψη σε μεγάλη ηλικία και μου φάνηκε ότι προωθεί τα παλιομοδίτικα στερεότυπα της δεκαετίας του '60 (εδώ θα έγραφα φεμινιστική πραγματεία αλλά βαριέμαι). Το Ντάλλας ήμουνα πολύ μικρή και δεν το έβλεπα, αλλά είχα υπόψη μου ποιοί ήταν οι πρωταγωνιστές και τι υποτίθεται ότι έκανε ο καθένας. Πρόσφατα πήρε το μάτι μου το νέο Ντάλλας και ο κακός Τζέι Αρ ήταν _πάρα πολύ κακός_, όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, εσύ και ο 3-CPO. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, η λέξη, ακόμα και όταν προφέρεται με τους φθόγγους χώρια, δεν παίρνει τόνο. Π.χ. το _διά βοής_ το προφέρεις (ελπίζω) /ðiavoís/ και όχι /ðíávoís/. Αν ξέρετε από φωνητική μεταγραφή, το δεύτερο είναι του 3-CPO.


says Nickel


Αααχ, απ' το πρωί έψαχνα αφορμή για να βάλω αυτό εδώ. Όχι, δεν είναι ο Θρισίπιος, είναι το αγαπημένο μου ρομπότ από τις εποχές της αθωότητας. _Warning, danger, warning, danger! _
Ν' ανοίξουμε ένα νηματάκι για τα σίριαλ των παιδικών μας χρόνων;:s


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

bernardina said:


> _[...] Warning, danger, warning, danger! _
> Ν' ανοίξουμε ένα νηματάκι για τα σίριαλ των παιδικών μας χρόνων;:s



Και το ρωτάς, Dr. Maureen Mrs Robinson; :up:
Alas, I cannot accept that course of action; does not compute. Warning! Warning! Danger, Will Robinson, danger, you will not be able to work anymore. And then you'll be down and out like Dr. Zachary.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2012)

..
US Postal Service finally delivers postcard mailed in 1943

A postcard mailed from Rockford, Ill., to two sisters in Elmira, NY, in 1943 finally arrived at its destination last week. After 69 years, a postal worker delivered it to a house along Bridgman Street now owned by Adam and Laura Rundell, the Elmira Star-Gazette reported.
...

Μόνο που οι αδελφές παραλήπτριες έχουν μετοικήσει προ πολλού, στις αιώνιες μονές.


----------



## Costas (Nov 27, 2012)

Πώς περνάν τα χρόνια! Άρθρο για τη Γαλλίδα που το σκυλί της της είχε φάει το πρόσωπο για να την ξυπνήσει από τα χάπια, και είχε κάνει, όπως θα θυμάστε, μεταμόσχευση προσώπου. (BBC)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Μέχρι σήμερα νόμιζα ότι ήταν εφεύρεση των κωμωδιογράφων:
Κατηγορίες για περιύβριση νεκρού αντιμετωπίζει μία 37χρονη γυναίκα από τη Σουηδία, η οποία φέρεται να επιδιδόταν σε σεξουαλικές πράξεις με έναν ανθρώπινο σκελετό που είχε στο σπίτι της.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Marinos said:


> ... μία 37χρονη γυναίκα ... φέρεται να επιδιδόταν σε σεξουαλικές πράξεις με έναν ανθρώπινο σκελετό που είχε στο σπίτι της.



Χμμμ, προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τις πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες κι αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι... βρε μπας και προέρχεται από 'κεί το_* boner*_ :twit::inno:


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2012)

Περιύβριση κάποιου το να κάνεις έρωτα μαζί του; Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, είναι περιύβριση και το να περιφέρεις και να τιμάς τα οστά του, όπως γίνεται στο χριστιανισμό. Άσε που, για τους αντιμεταφυσικούς, είναι πεθαμένος και δε νιώθει τίποτα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Η γυναίκα αυτή πρέπει να αθωωθεί πανηγυρικά.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Costas said:


> Περιύβριση κάποιου το να κάνεις έρωτα μαζί του; Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, είναι περιύβριση και το να περιφέρεις και να τιμάς τα οστά του, όπως γίνεται στο χριστιανισμό. Άσε που, για τους αντιμεταφυσικούς, είναι πεθαμένος και δε νιώθει τίποτα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Η γυναίκα αυτή πρέπει να αθωωθεί πανηγυρικά.



Στάσου, γιατί μπορεί να την κατηγορήσουν και για βιασμό, επειδή τον έπαιρνε συνευρισκόταν μ' αυτόν παρά τη θέλησή του.
Όχι, δεν αστειεύομαι. Για όλα τους έχω ικανούς τους δικηγόρους. :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Νομίζω η περιύβριση έχει να κάνει με την πιθανότητα να ξέθαψε τους σκελετούς από το νεκροταφείο (γιαυτό λέει μετά ότι εκείνη υποστηρίζει πως τα αγόρασε από διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους μέσω ίντερνετ κλπ.)


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2012)

@berni Ε, κι όταν περνάνε τα στίφη οι γριούλες και σε φιλάνε (εσένα τη νεκροκεφαλή), βιασμός δεν είναι; Σε ρώτησαν;
@Marinos Θα δούμε. Πάντως, αν είναι για τόσο καλό σκοπό, εγώ θα πέταγα τη σκούφια μου να με ξεθάψουνε. Πιο ωραία ανακύκλωση δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πώς περνάν τα χρόνια! Άρθρο για τη Γαλλίδα που το σκυλί της της είχε φάει το πρόσωπο για να την ξυπνήσει από τα χάπια, και είχε κάνει, όπως θα θυμάστε, μεταμόσχευση προσώπου. (BBC)



Τώρα το διάβασα αυτό και έμαθα κάτι που δεν είχα δει τότε:
[...] in a fit of depression in May 2005, she took an overdose of sleeping pills in an attempt to end her life. She awoke to find herself at home, lying beside a pool of blood, with her pet Labrador at her side. The dog had apparently found her unconscious and, desperate to rouse her, had gnawed away at her face. 



In a different vein:



Costas said:


> Πιο ωραία ανακύκλωση δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ.


Μα το Δία, αυτό το διάβασα _ανακαύλωση_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα το Δία, αυτό το διάβασα _ανακαύλωση_.


Προσδοκάς ανάστυση νεκρών; :twit:


----------



## Themis (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Προσδοκάς ανάστυση νεκρών; :twit:


Γιες! Συνιστάται όμως αποχή από τα _νηστύσιμα_.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Προσδοκάς ανάστυση νεκρών; :twit:



Και αν ναι, τι ακτίνες χρησιμοποιείς; 
_(αναφορά στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο)_


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2012)

@#2439:
Και όπως λέει η ίδια, λυπήθηκε αφάνταστα όταν έμαθε ότι σκοτώσαν το σκυλί. Γιατί ό,τι έκανε, το έκανε, σύμφωνα μ' αυτή την ερμηνεία, για να την "αναστήσει". Τραγική δηλαδή η μοίρα του σκυλιού.


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2012)

Κωστής Παπαγιώργης, βιβλιοπαρουσίαση του Ο δραματουργός Νοστογιέβσκη, του Άρη Αλεξάνδρου: (Αθηνόραμα)

Γράφει λοιπόν ο Αλεξάνδρου: «Την πρώτη φορά που μετέφρασα Ντοστογιέβσκη (συγκεκριμένα το “Αναμνήσεις από το σπίτι των πεθαμένων”) καθώς και παλιότερα, όταν διάβασα τον “Ηλίθιο” –αν και αυτό δεν είναι το ίδιο επειδή η ανάγνωση απαιτεί λιγότερη προσοχή–, μου έκανε εντύπωση η απουσία αυτού που ονομάζουμε “ύφος”, η απουσία της ροής στην αφήγηση, η απουσία κάθε έγνοιας εκ μέρους του συγγραφέα να δημιουργήσει “λογοτεχνία”, και μάλιστα καλή λογοτεχνία, ίσως επειδή ενίοτε ήταν απορροφημένος από την εμφαντικότητα, την υπερβολή, την έλλειψη συσχετισμού ανάμεσα στη σπουδαιότητα των γεγονότων και το βάρος των λέξεων». Το δίλημμα του μεταφραστή ήταν τόσο οξύ ώστε επενέβαινε στο κείμενο, με άλλα λόγια το «διόρθωνε» από το φόβο μήπως οι αναγνώστες πιστέψουν ότι «είναι ένας αδέξιος μεταφραστής»!

Το γνωστό θέμα. Τα ίδια έλεγαν κάποιοι στο Λονδίνο στη συζήτηση για τη μετάφραση σύγχρονης κινεζικής λογοτεχνίας στα αγγλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Από τον ιστότοπο που μας έστειλε ο Κώστας:



> Γεννημένος στην Αγία Πετρούπολη το 1922 με το όνομα Βασιλειάδης (το Αλεξάνδρου είναι ψευδώνυμο), θα παντρευτεί στη Ρωσία, απ’ όπου θα αναχωρήσει για τα πάτρια το 1928.



Παρακαλώ; Πέντε χρονών παντρεύτηκε;

Τα σωστά βιογραφικά, εδώ.


----------



## crystal (Nov 30, 2012)

UN vote recognizes state of Palestine; US objects

The United Nations has voted overwhelmingly to recognize a Palestinian state, but the Palestinians still face enormous limitations: They don't control their borders, airspace or trade, they have separate and competing governments in Gaza and the West Bank, and they have no unified army or police.

In an extraordinary lineup of international support, more than two-thirds of the world body's 193 member states approved the resolution upgrading the Palestinians' status from an observer to a nonmember observer state on Thursday. It passed 138-9, with 41 abstentions.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2012)

Καιρός ήταν.
Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα για όσους ταξιδεύουν ή εκμισθώνουν στέγη αλλά και για τους μόνιμους μισθωτές: Parisian Authorities Crack Down on Pied-à-Terre Rentals (geocurrents)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2012)

Μια και έθιξες το θέμα, να και μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία φρίκης για όσους παραδίδουν τα κλειδιά του σπιτιού τους σε άτομα που "γνώρισαν" μέσω σχετικής ιστοσελίδας. 

Violated: A traveler’s lost faith, a difficult lesson learned 
Plot thickens in Airbnb vacation rental horror story

Ομολογώ ότι έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δύο φορές ανάλογες υπηρεσίες, και τις δύο στη Βιέννη. Την πρώτη φορά ενθουσιάστηκα, τη δεύτερη όχι και τόσο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2012)

Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα airbnbn δύο φορές, Ζυρίχη και Καίμπριτζ. Έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένη ειδικά στη Ζυρίχη. Αλλά πρέπει να σου κόβει και να διαβάζεις τις κριτικές και τα σχόλια των άλλων χρηστών. 
Επίσης δύο φορές αντάλλαξα διαμέρισμα μέσω craigslist, Λος Άντζελες και Νέα Υόρκη, και τις δύο έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Τη δεύτερη μάλιστα η κυρία που κάναμε την ανταλλαγή είχε περισσότερη εμπειρία και είχαμε υπογράψει και σχετικό συμβόλαιο (που δεν είχε καμιά σοβαρή νομική ισχύ). Στο Λος Άντζελες είχα πάει στα τυφλά. Κυριολεκτικά, κι όχι μόνο σε σχέση με την ανταλλαγή, όλο το ταξίδι ήταν στηριγμένο σε μια πρόσκληση από σοβαρά και φερέγγυα άτομα, που ανακλήθηκε μια βδομάδα πριν το ταξίδι.*
Συμβαίνουν ιστορίες τρόμου παντού, αλλά δεν είναι ο κανόνας. 

*Πρέπει να το έχουν συνήθεια οι Έλληνες αυτό.
Κάποιοι συμπατριώτες με καλέσανε Λος Άντζελες, έβγαλα εισιτήρια κλπ όλα σε συνεννόηση μαζί τους, και μια βδομάδα πριν το ταξίδι παίρνω τηλέφωνο να επιβεβαιώσω τη διεύθυνσή τους που τη ζητάνε στα χαρτιά του τελωνείου και άρχισαν τις σοφιστείες ότι δεν κατάλαβα καλά, με κάλεσαν αλλά όχι για να με φιλοξενήσουν, ε, δεν ήθελα πολύ να πιάσω το νόημα και να κοιτάξω στο κραιγκσλιστ.
Εν Λονδίνω, προσφέρθηκαν άλλοι να με φιλοξενήσουν (με το αζημίωτο, δηλαδή να μου νοικιάσουν το δωμάτιο) όσο θα φτιάχναμε τα υδραυλικά στο διαμέρισμά μου και θα ξηλώναμε πατώματα κλπ, επιβεβαίωσα μέρα και ώρα μετακόμισης κι όταν εμφανίστηκα με τις βαλίτσες μόλις είχαν αποφασίσει να βάψουν το δωμάτιο που θα έμενα και δεν ήταν διαθέσιμο. Έκανα μεταβολή και πήγα σε ξενοδοχείο. Που αν το είχα κλείσει πιο νωρίς θα μου ερχόταν φτηνότερα.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 1, 2012)

They Cracked This 250-Year-Old Code, and Found a Secret Society Inside. Και καλό μήνα σε όλους μας.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 1, 2012)

Καλό μήνα! Όντως συναρπαστικό το άρθρο που λινκάρει ο Cadmian.


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2012)

Balkan Bar κ.ά.: Ένα οπτικό βοήθημα για την ανάγνωση του _Συναξαριού Ανδρέα Κορδοπάτη: Αμερική_, του Θανάση Βαλτινού. (dailymai)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 8, 2012)

Κάποιες φορές τα εφήμερα σημαδεύουν τη ζωή μας με τρόπο ανεξίτηλο. Ένα ψηφιδωτό του Δεκέμβρη 2008.

_Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009, με την ευκαιρία των 20 χρόνων του ραδιοφώνου του ΣΚΑΪ, ο Άρης Χατζηστεφάνου «θυμάται» τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008. _


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

*Αρχαίο αγγείο με παραστάσεις επεισοδίων από τον Σύριζα!*

Σύμφωνα με τους αρχαιολόγους, το επίμαχο ερυθρόμορφο αγγείο αναπαριστά μια εικόνα δύο νέων (ο Αλέξιος και ο Λαφαζανεύς) που κρατούν μολότοφ και κουκούλες στα χέρια και ετοιμάζονται να γιορτάσουν τα «Συριζαϊκά Μυστήρια». (ΜουφαΝετ)


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2012)

Από το παρανάλωμα στο εργοστάσιο του Καράτσι. Προσέξτε τη φωτογραφία αρ. 7, με τους κορινθιακούς κίονες του νεκροτομείου.... (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2012)

Τι βρήκε ένας χρήστης του ask4food να σχολιάσει για το εστιατόριο που επισκέφθηκε;

Ειμαι 41 ετων και με χαλασε λιγο ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας που ηταν 55αρηδες, αντιθετα με την ωραια μουσικη που ηταν late 80s. Ισως φταιει το Σαββατο. Θα το δουμε στην επομενη επισκεψη που θα γινει καθημερινη.

Μεγάλε, μερικές παρατηρήσεις: 
Πρώτον, έχει και τόνους το πληκτρολόγιο. Τώρα που έγινες 41 ετών, ίσως μπορείς να τους βρεις. 
Δεύτερον, αφού σ' άρεσε η ωραία μουσική που ήταν late 80's, τι σε πειράζουν οι 55άρηδες που προφανώς την απολαμβάνουν εξίσου, άρα έχετε κάποια κοινά; 
Και τρίτον, get real. 41 είσαι, δεν είσαι και πιπίνι. Οι 55άρηδες δεν είναι ούτε γονείς σου ούτε παππούδες σου στην ηλικία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2012)

:laugh: Βλ. παππουδιέρα (2η σημασία).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τι βρήκε ένας χρήστης του ask4food να σχολιάσει για το εστιατόριο που επισκέφθηκε;
> 
> Ειμαι 41 ετων και με χαλασε λιγο ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας που ηταν 55αρηδες, αντιθετα με την ωραια μουσικη που ηταν late 80s. Ισως φταιει το Σαββατο. Θα το δουμε στην επομενη επισκεψη που θα γινει καθημερινη.
> 
> ...



Χαχαχα! Μπράβο, Αλεξάνδρα! Εγώ, πάλι, στη θέση του, με τέτοιο λογαριασμό (111,50 ευρώ για 4 μπέργκερ, 1 κρασί, 2 αναψυκτικά και 1 σαλάτα) θα ξενέρωνα κι ας είχε θαμώνες όλα τα πιπίνια της Βραζιλίας.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 9, 2012)

"Africa for Norway" challenges perceptions of Africa. Αλληλεγγύη στους χειμαζόμενους Νορβηγούς τώρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 10, 2012)

:up: :up: :up: Πολύ καλό, Cadmian!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Χαχαχα! Μπράβο, Αλεξάνδρα! Εγώ, πάλι, στη θέση του, με τέτοιο λογαριασμό (111,50 ευρώ για 4 μπέργκερ, 1 κρασί, 2 αναψυκτικά και 1 σαλάτα) θα ξενέρωνα κι ας είχε θαμώνες όλα τα πιπίνια της Βραζιλίας.


Μ' αρέσει που δικαιολόγησε αυτές τις εξωφρενικές τιμές (27 ευρώ το άτομο για χάμπουργκερ) από το γεγονός ότι το εστιατόριο είναι στο Ν. Ψυχικό! Θεωρεί το Ν. Ψυχικό κάτι σαν κολλητά με τα ανάκτορα του Μπάκιγχαμ, φαίνεται.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ειμαι 41 ετων και με χαλασε λιγο ο μεσος ορος ηλικιας που ηταν 55αρηδες, αντιθετα με την ωραια μουσικη που ηταν late 80s.



Οι σημερινοί πενηνταπεντάρηδες γεννήθηκαν γύρω στο 1957, επομένως τριαντάρησαν γύρω στα 1987, δηλαδή ακριβώς στα late '80s. Άρα η μουσική, που τόσο του άρεσε, ήταν ακριβώς η δική τους μουσική και δικαιούνται πρώτοι αυτοί να την ακούνε. Αν λοιπόν θέλει να ευφραίνεται με τη μουσική, ας ανεχτεί και τα παπούδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2012)

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, εμένα μου φαίνεται ως μια από τις πιο ανόητες μορφές ρατσισμού, και ο άνθρωπος που την εκδηλώνει είναι ανόητος και κοντόφθαλμος. Τι σημασία έχει η ηλικία των ανθρώπων που κάθονται στο διπλανό τραπέζι; Και γιαγιάδες και παππούδες να κάθονται, μπράβο τους. Το μόνο που θα μ' ενοχλούσε είναι αν οι διπλανοί κάνουν υπερβολικό θόρυβο ή με ντουμανιάζουν, όχι η ηλικία τους. Αλλά μάλλον του χαλάνε την οπτική απόλαυση, δηλαδή το "μάτι".


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Απλώς πρόκειται για άτομο με το γνωστό σύνδρομο Πίτερ Παν· γερνάνε όλοι οι άλλοι εκτός από τον ίδιο. Κι όταν συνειδητοποιεί ότι κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον δεν είναι εφικτό (με άλλα λόγια βλέπει τον εαυτό του ύστερα από δέκα χρόνια) παθαίνει τέρτελο. Ενώ, αν είχε ένα δράμι μυαλό, θα σκεφτόταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο: ρε, για δες! Είναι ραμολιμέντα κι ακόμα το γλεντάνε!
Έμπαινε, Δαεμάνε, και βάζε τον πενηντάρη, ρε συ!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 10, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> "Africa for Norway" challenges perceptions of Africa. Αλληλεγγύη στους χειμαζόμενους Νορβηγούς τώρα.



Τι εκπληκτικό πράγμα είναι αυτό που βρήκες! Εύγε! :upz:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Απλώς πρόκειται για άτομο με το γνωστό σύνδρομο Πίτερ Παν· γερνάνε όλοι οι άλλοι εκτός από τον ίδιο. Κι όταν συνειδητοποιεί ότι κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον δεν είναι εφικτό (με άλλα λόγια βλέπει τον εαυτό του ύστερα από δέκα χρόνια) παθαίνει τέρτελο. Ενώ, αν είχε ένα δράμι μυαλό, θα σκεφτόταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο: ρε, για δες! Είναι ραμολιμέντα κι ακόμα το γλεντάνε!
> Έμπαινε, Δαεμάνε, και βάζε τον πενηντάρη, ρε συ!


Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να πω. Ξέρω ένα σωρό ανθρώπους -κυρίως άντρες- περίπου συνομήλικούς μου, δηλαδή πάνω κάτω στα 35, που μένουν με τη μαμά τους, βγαίνουν ραντεβού τα σαββατοκύριακα, και πιστεύουν ότι «είναι μικροί ακόμα» γενικώς. Δηλαδή τον 40ρη τον θεωρούν μεγάλο, ένα πράμα. Υποψιάζομαι πως πιστεύουν ότι η φαλάκρα, η κοιλίτσα και οι άσπρες τρίχες υπάρχουν για τους άλλους, στη δική τους περίπτωση είναι οφθαλμαπάτη 

Έδιτ:

και επειδή δε βλέπω το δαιμάνο:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2012)

Κορίτσια, όταν βγάζεις μια κοπελιά σ' ένα τόσο ακριβό μαγαζί και πας να πουλήσεις μούρη, το να 'ναι το μέρος παππουδιέρα είναι μεγάάάάάλο αντικούκου. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2012)

Ε, με τέτοιες κοπελιές που βγάζει έξω, καλά να πάθει. :cheek:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κορίτσια, όταν βγάζεις μια κοπελιά σ' ένα τόσο ακριβό μαγαζί και πας να πουλήσεις μούρη, το να 'ναι το μέρος παππουδιέρα είναι μεγάάάάάλο αντικούκου. :)


Οι άλλοι θαμώνες του εστιατορίου είναι το αντικούκου; Το γεγονός ότι του αρέσει η μουσική των Έιτιζ, και προφανώς θα το δείχνει, δεν είναι αντικούκου;


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...]
> Έδιτ: και επειδή δε βλέπω το δαιμάνο:



Now you see me, now you don't. Υou don't want to hear it, and you will not want to see me after this.
Για ιδέ το τζόβενο, μωρό μου, για ιδέ το τζόβενο, αυτό που τα 'χει όλα και μην κοιτάς αλλού. 
Δες τα μούτρα σου, δες τα μούτρα σου, και πού χαμπουργκεριάζεις, γ@@ την τύφλα σου... :twit: :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Οι άλλοι θαμώνες του εστιατορίου είναι το αντικούκου; Το γεγονός ότι του αρέσει η μουσική των Έιτιζ, και προφανώς θα το δείχνει, δεν είναι αντικούκου;


Φαντάζεσαι να παίζει κανένα τέτοιο κι αυτός να λέει «πώ πω! και #[email protected] τα τραγούδια!»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Οι άλλοι θαμώνες του εστιατορίου είναι το αντικούκου; Το γεγονός ότι του αρέσει η μουσική των Έιτιζ, και προφανώς θα το δείχνει, δεν είναι αντικούκου;



Εντάξει, θα μπορούσε να του αρέσει και η μουσική των 90's.



Alexandra said:


> Μ' αρέσει που δικαιολόγησε αυτές τις εξωφρενικές τιμές (27 ευρώ το άτομο για χάμπουργκερ) από το γεγονός ότι το εστιατόριο είναι στο Ν. Ψυχικό! Θεωρεί το Ν. Ψυχικό κάτι σαν κολλητά με τα ανάκτορα του Μπάκιγχαμ, φαίνεται.



Όσο ακριβότερο, τόσο το καλύτερο, όπως αποδεικνύει το παρακάτω βίντεο...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2012)

Εκπληκτικό! Ειδικά το Chateau de Cul!


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2012)

Σπιτικό αυτοσχέδιο τανκ στη Συρία. Και εδώ όλο το ρεπορτάζ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Πηγαίνοντας πίσω στην Άδα/Ειντα/ Άντα κλπ, το όνομα είναι Άδα στα ελληνικά, και είναι βιβλικό, αναφέρεται στη Γένεση (Adah, λατινιστί). Και όχι, δεν το ξέρω αυτό γιατί είμαι ψώνιο με την ΠΔ ή την ΚΔ αλλά στο έργο του Μπάιρον _Κάιν_, ο Μπάιρον δίνει αυτό το όνομα στη γυναίκα και (δίδυμη) αδερφή του Κάιν. 
Και επειδή λέγεται ότι ο Μπάιρον είχε αιμομικτική σχέση με την ετεροθαλή αδερφή του, την Αυγούστα*, και ότι έκανε και παιδί μαζί, έχουν γραφτεί πραγματείες για τη σχέση του Κάιν και της Άδας στο έργο. 
Η Βίκι δίνει προφορά Έιντα και Άντα. Έιντα λέγανε τη γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, άρα όπως και να το έλεγε η ίδια το όνομά της (που δεν ξέρω πώς το έλεγε), το Έιντα έχει επικρατήσει στους αγγλόφωνους. 

*Αυγούστα Άδα, το όνομα της μαθηματικού


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2012)

Μια που έρχονται Χριστουγεννα, ας μην αγοράσουμε άλλη μια χαζομάρα...



> We are screwing the planet to make solar-powered bath thermometers and desktop crazy golfers.



Και θα πρόσθετα, όχι μόνο τον πλανήτη αλλά και τις νοητικές μας ικανότητες.


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2012)

People filter language through their fingers. In a study published in the Psychonomic Bulletin & Review, Kyle Jasmin and Daniel Casasanto asked people to rate real words, fictitious words and neologisms. Words composed of letters on the right side of the QWERTY keyboard were viewed more positively than words composed of letters from the left side. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

Costas said:


> People filter language through their fingers. In a study published in the Psychonomic Bulletin & Review, Kyle Jasmin and Daniel Casasanto asked people to rate real words, fictitious words and neologisms. Words composed of letters on the right side of the QWERTY keyboard were viewed more positively than words composed of letters from the left side. (ΝΥΤ)



Με εκνευρίζουν τέτοιες έρευνες. Το συμπέρασμά τους -εν προκειμένω- βασίζεται σε μια εξαιρετικά μικρή απόκλιση, που είναι στατιστικά άχρηστη. Αν θέλουν οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες να λέγονται επιστήμες, θα πρέπει να βασίζονται περισσότερο σε σκληρά δεδομένα και λιγότερο σε αιθέριες συσχετίσεις που ανεπαίσθητη ως μηδαμινή σχέση έχουν με την πραγματικότητα. Ίσως οι ερευνητές που έβγαλαν το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα θα έπρεπε να διαβάσουν αυτό το εξαίρετο paper.


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Ε, ναι, κι εγώ μάλλον για το φαιδρό του ίδιου του θέματος το έβαλα. Δεν έχω βέβαια άποψη, αλλά το ίδιο το θέμα στερείται σημασίας!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μια που έρχονται Χριστουγεννα, ας μην αγοράσουμε άλλη μια χαζομάρα...
> 
> 
> 
> Και θα πρόσθετα, όχι μόνο τον πλανήτη αλλά και τις νοητικές μας ικανότητες.



SBE, πραγματικά ευχαριστώ που ανέβασες αυτό το άρθρο. Μεταξύ άλλων, έμαθα και τι κόστος έχουν τα τεχνο-γκατζετάκια για τον λαό και το περιβάλλον του Κονγκό.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2012)

Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα γκατζετοειδή, δηλαδή με τα έξυπνα πραγματάκια. Αλλά με ενοχλούν οι χαζομάρες που μοιάζουν όλες να απευθύνονται σε μεσήλικες με μυαλά ανήλικου, να, σαν αυτό εδώ το ψυγειάκι. Ας μου εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο να πάει κανείς μέχρι το ψυγείο του, αυτό που έχει το κάθε σπίτι, και να πάρει ένα παγωμένο αναψυκτικό. Κι όχι, δεν είναι το πιο ηλίθιο γκατζετάκι που έχω δει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2012)

Άσε που αποκλείεται να λειτουργεί σωστά με ρεύμα από USB. Το πολύ να το κρατάει λίγο δροσερό.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Με εκνευρίζουν τέτοιες έρευνες. Το συμπέρασμά τους -εν προκειμένω- βασίζεται σε μια εξαιρετικά μικρή απόκλιση, που είναι στατιστικά άχρηστη. Αν θέλουν οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες να λέγονται επιστήμες, θα πρέπει να βασίζονται περισσότερο σε σκληρά δεδομένα και λιγότερο σε αιθέριες συσχετίσεις που ανεπαίσθητη ως μηδαμινή σχέση έχουν με την πραγματικότητα. Ίσως οι ερευνητές που έβγαλαν το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα θα έπρεπε να διαβάσουν αυτό το εξαίρετο paper.



Ελ, δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιείς τον όρο _σκληρά δεδομένα_ με την έννοια _αδιάσειστα στοιχεία_ ή _ακλόνητες αποδείξεις_: an object or fact that serves as conclusive evidence of a crime or similar act όπως λέει, για παράδειγμα, εδώ.

Σκληρά δεδομένα σημαίνει άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα γκατζετοειδή, δηλαδή με τα έξυπνα πραγματάκια. Αλλά με ενοχλούν οι χαζομάρες που μοιάζουν όλες να απευθύνονται σε μεσηλικες με μυαλά ανήλικου, να, σαν αυτό εδώ το ψυγειάκι. Ας μου εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο να παει κανείς μεχρι το ψυγείο του, αυτό που έχει το κάθε σπίτι, και να παρει ενα παγωμένο αναψυκτικό. Κι όχι, δεν ειναι το πιο ηλίθιο γκατζετάκι που έχω δει.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Απλά καμιά φορά δεν συνειδητοποιούμε ή ξεχνάμε αυτό που οι οικονομολόγοι έχουν τόσο κομψά χαρακτηρίσει ως externalities. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2012)

Πάντως εγώ έψαχνα τραπεζάκι για υπέργηρο σε σπίτι, και αφού στα σικ καταστήματα ιατρικών ειδών μου έδειξαν κάτι αθλίως σχεδιασμένα που ξεκινούσαν από 70 ευρώ και πάνω και δεν διέθεταν τίποτα παρά μόνο άχρηστες για σπίτι ρόδες, βρήκα ένα ελαφρότατο και πολύ καλό με 35 από την τηλεόραση!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2012)

Costas said:


> Πάντως εγώ έψαχνα τραπεζάκι για υπέργηρο σε σπίτι, και αφού στα σικ καταστήματα ιατρικών ειδών μου έδειξαν κάτι αθλίως σχεδιασμένα που ξεκινούσαν από 70 ευρώ και πάνω και δεν διέθεταν τίποτα παρά μόνο άχρηστες για σπίτι ρόδες, βρήκα ένα ελαφρότατο και πολύ καλό με 35 από την τηλεόραση!



Ναι, ναι, είναι σωτήρια αυτά τα τραπεζάκια. Να φανταστείς, πριν να μετακομίσω δεν είχα χώρο για γραφείο κανονικό, και είχα αναγκαστεί να αγοράσω ένα τέτοιο τραπεζάκι, από την τηλεόραση, όπως λες, και το χρησιμοποιούσα για γραφείο. Πολύ εξυπηρετικό! Και τώρα, δηλαδή, που έχω το κανονικό μου γραφείο, το χρησιμοποιώ όταν θέλω να δουλέψω αραχτή στον καναπέ (με τον οποίο διατηρώ πολύ στενές σχέσεις )


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> στον καναπέ (με τον οποίο διατηρώ πολύ στενές σχέσεις )


Εγώ πάλι προτιμώ τα καναπεδάκια. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 12, 2012)

A tremor in the Force.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 13, 2012)

Physicists To Test If Universe Is A Computer Simulation.

Ο Warren Ellis ήταν πολύ μπροστά τελικά.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 14, 2012)

Learn English online: How the internet is changing language.Ή με ποιο τρόπο τα λάθη, οι ιδιόγλωσσες και οι ντοπιολαλιές μετασχηματίζουν την Αγγλική γλώσσα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 14, 2012)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ευχαριστούμε.

Σημειώνω και τα λογής λογής υβρίδια της αγγλικής στη διεθνή της διάσταση:

Konglish: αγγλικά και κορεατικά.
Spanglish : αγγλικά και ισπανικά, και το αντίστροφό του _Inglañol_.
Hinglish : a blend of Hindi, Punjabi, Urdu and English and is so widespread that it's even being taught to British diplomats (!)
Singlish : αγγλικά και γλώσσα της Σιγκαπούρης.

Κι επιπλέον η παρηγορητική σκέψη ότι δεν είμαστε μόνοι σ' αυτό τον κόσμο ... είναι κι άλλοι που υφίστανται την πίεση της αγγλικής.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 14, 2012)

Ή κορεαγγλικά, ισπαγγλικά, ινδαγγλικά, και πόσα άλλα ακόμη θα μάθει και θα κληθεί να μεταφράσει κανείς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2012)

Πέθανε ο εφευρέτης του bar code (μοιάζει λίγο με τον Γιάννη Η. Χάρη!) και
An Episcopal rector says he has come under fire before, but never so much as when he told the Muslim Public Affairs Council it could hold its annual convention at his church. (ΝΥΤ).


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2012)

Αυτό δεν είναι είδηση, είναι ενημέρωση για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για την όπερα και έχει καλή σύνδεση στο δίκτυο. 
Following the success of Royal Ballet Live earlier this year, we’re delighted to announce that opera lovers will get the chance to enjoy an entire day backstage with The Royal Opera. On Monday 7 January, from 10.30am (GMT), we will be broadcasting Royal Opera Live around the world online and free on the Royal Opera House website, the Guardian website and the new, digital arts service, The Space. The day promises to offer an unprecedented glimpse into life behind the scenes with The Royal Opera, with ten hours of uninterrupted activity, including live rehearsals, interviews and insights, all from the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London.

HIGHLIGHTS THROUGHOUT DAY

Highlights will include glimpses of working rehearsals of Harrison Birtwistle’s gripping modern classic, The Minotaur, rehearsals of our Director of Opera Kasper Holten’s new production of Tchaikovsky’s poignant and bittersweet Eugene Onegin, a chance to watch the Royal Opera Chorus rehearse the ‘Chorus of the Hebrew Slaves’ for our new production of Verdi’s early masterpiece Nabucco and an opportunity to see a preview of the models, set and costume designs for Associate Director of Opera John Fulljames’s new production of Rossini’s La donna del lago, inspired by Walter Scott’s thrilling poem The Lady of the Lake.

INTERVIEWS

Throughout the day there will be live interviews with our Director of Opera, Kasper Holten, as well as with Music Director Antonio Pappano, and insights into the working lives of some of our Jette Parker Young Artists, several international singers and members of the the Orchestra of the Royal Opera House – and much, much more. At the end of the day we will join world-renowned tenor and ‘Popstar to Operastar’ sensation Rolando Villazón as he prepares before taking to the stage as Rodolfo in Puccini’s most romantic opera, La bohème.

EXPERIENCE ACT III OF DIE WALKÜRE 

Finally, settle down in the evening to experience Act III of Wagner’s Die Walküre, recorded earlier this Season with 21 cameras, giving a truly unique view of opera. And if that isn’t enough, you can choose to watch the action from three different perspectives via The Space.

Find out more about this incredible day with The Royal Opera and put an alert on your computer for 7 January 2013 at 10.30am (GMT).

Last year 7.5 million people experienced our extraordinary world.

Why not join them – and us.

Watch us live via the Royal Opera House website, and the websites for The Space and the Guardian.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2012)

Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο τον έστειλαν στο Κογκρέσο με την ψήφο τους οι Αμερικανοί ψηφοφόροι:

*Republican congressman says Sandy Hook principal should have had a machine gun so she could 'take his head off before he killed those precious kids'*
Τhe Texas congressman feels that any infringement on the Second Amendment, which gives Americans the right to bear arms, would be an overly sentimental response. 'Once you start drawing the line, where do you stop? That's why it is important not to just look at this emotionally,' he said during the Sunday morning appearance. 
He said that he does not agree with the argument that the Second Amendment is outdated, saying that it should remain strong 'for the reason George Washington said a free people should be an armed people.'
'It ensures against the tyranny of the government, if they know the biggest army is the American people, then you don’t have the tyranny that came from King George,' he said. 

​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-head-killed-precious-kids.html#ixzz2FIlntwZu 

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να τους περνάνε πρώτα από τεστ IQ; Εδώ δεν μιλάμε μόνο για ιδεολογία, μιλάμε για νοημοσύνη γλάστρας.

​


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2012)

Πάντως οι περισσότεροι υποστηριχτές του NRA (και το ίδιο το NRA) κρυφτήκαν ώσπου να περάσει κι αυτή η μπόρα· κι αύριο μέρα είναι για δηλώσεις. Ο Ομπάμα πάλι δήλωσε αποφασισμένος να μη γίνουν ρουτίνα οι μαζικοί σκοτωμοί (όπως π.χ. είχαν γίνει στο Ιράκ ή τώρα στη Συρία). (ΝΥΤ)

Αυτό πάντως αποδεικνύει πόσο αβασάνιστη είναι η στάση όσων (π.χ. των Αμερικανών) δείχνουν με το δάχτυλο άλλες χώρες λέγοντας: "Μα δεν μπορείτε να λύσετε αυτό το πράγμα; Εμείς πώς το έχουμε λύσει;" Όποιο θέμα έχει αφεθεί να αποχτήσει ιστορικές ρίζες και συμφέροντα που επενδύονται πάνω του, μπορεί να ταλαιπωρεί μετά μια χώρα επί αιώνες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Οι απόψεις του κυρίου αυτού, Άλεξ, δεν είναι σπάνιες στις ΗΠΑ. Έχω ακούσει κι άλλους που λένε ότι η μόνη λύση είναι να έχει ο καθένας όπλο και μετά ο άλλος θα φοβάται να σε πλησιάσει γιατί θα ξέρει ότι θα σκοτωθεί. 
Βεβαίως 9/10 φορές ο δράστης αυτοκτονεί στο τέλος, δηλαδή δεν είναι ότι το κάνει και περιμένει να τη γλυτώσει. Κι άμα έχει αποφασίσει να σκοτώσει πολλούς και ξέρει ότι μπορεί να τον σκοτώσουν με το καλημέρα, αντί για όπλο θα πάει ζωσμένος βόμβες, και θα είναι βέβαιος ο θάνατος πολύ περισσότερων.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2012)

Μα γι' αυτό είπα ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι ηλίθιος. Αν ο δολοφόνος ξέρει ότι η δασκάλα τον περιμένει με καλάσνικοφ, αυτός θα οπλιστεί με βόμβες και ρουκέτες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2012)

Επιπλέον προϋποθέτει αυτό ότι το προσωπικό του σχολείου ξέρει να χειριστεί όπλο και ότι είναι σε θέση να το χρησιμοποιήσει όταν αρχίσουν οι σφαίρες να πέφτουν σαν το χαλάζι και δεν θα προτιμήσει να το βάλει στα πόδια. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να είναι και εκπαιδευμένοι και ψύχραιμοι. Χμ, υποχρεωτική στρατιωτική θητεία για άντρες και γυναίκες, επομένως, με ολίγη πρακτική σε εμπόλεμες ζώνες. Και να μην πιάνει κανείς δουλειά σε σχολείο ή άλλη δημόσια υπηρεσία αν δεν έχει περάσει τεστ που να δείχνουν ότι στον κίνδυνο γίνεται Ράμπο κι όχι λαγός. 

Είδες τι παθαίνει όποιος βλέπει πολύ σινεμά; Τώρα στις γιορτές θα μας ξαναδείξουν το Die Hard. Κι ίσως κάποιοι θεατές νομίσουν ότι είναι ντοκυμαντέρ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2012)

Δεν θα κάτσω να αναλύσω απόψεις για τα όπλα. Περισσότερο θα με ενδιέφερε να δω μια κοινωνία που να μην οδηγεί ανθρώπους στην τρέλα και την απόγνωση. Που θα μπορεί γρήγορα να αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα του άλλου και να το φροντίζει. Μια κοινωνία που θα ξέρει να μη δημιουργεί θύματα, αλλά πρώτα απ’ όλα θα ξέρει να μη δημιουργεί δολοφόνους. Αλλά αφήστε με εμένα στα ρομαντικά μου. Αν μπορέσει ο Ομπάμα να βγάλει άκρη με τους μπαστουνόβλαχους, μπράβο του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2012)

Αρχικά, το πρόβλημα είναι μικρότερο απ' όσο παρουσιάζεται. Το λέω αυτό με πλήρη επίγνωση του πόσο άσχημα ακούγεται όταν πεθαίνουν πιτσιρίκια που δεν μπήκαν καν στην προεφηβεία και σας πληροφορώ ότι όταν άκουσα την είδηση έκλαψα (πάντα κλαίω όταν ακούω να πεθαίνουν παιδιά, είμαι βουτυρομπεμπές). Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι η Αμερική είναι μια τεράστια χώρα και περιστατικά τέτοιου είδους μπορεί να συμβαίνουν σε λίγο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ' ό,τι αλλού, αλλά όχι σε τόσο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό όσο νομίζουμε (για την ακρίβεια, η αναλογία Ευρώπης-ΗΠΑ είναι περίπου 10-12). Όχι ότι αυστηρότεροι νόμοι περί οπλοκατοχής δεν θα βοηθούσαν στην μείωση του φαινομένου, αλλά δεν είναι πως η Αμερική έχει ξεφύγει ή τίποτα τέτοιο. Βέβαια οι λόγοι για τους οποίους γίνονται τέτοια περιστατικά είναι αμιγώς κοινωνικοί: φτώχεια, κοινωνικές ανισότητες, κακή αντιμετώπιση ψυχολογικά ασταθών ατόμων, αυστηρότητα στα σχολεία, πειθαρχία και λοιπά μπαρμπούτσαλα περί συντήρησης της κοινωνίας (αφορά κυρίως την Γερμανία).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και μερικοί Ρεπουμπλικάνοι με νιονιό και κάποιες ευαισθησίες τελικά. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πολιτικός (τώρα).

Joe Scarborough said on Monday that the massacre in Newtown had forced him to rethink his "long-held" belief about gun rights. In a lengthy monologue, Scarborough talked about how shaken up he had been by the killing of 20 children at Sandy Hook Elementary School on Friday. He noted that his children's ages averaged that of some of the murdered victims.

"From this day forward, nothing can ever be the same again," he said. "... Let this be our true landmark ... politicians can no longer be allowed to defend the status quo."

He said that he was a "conservative Republican" who had been solidly aligned with the NRA during his time in Congress, and had previously held libertarian views on the Second Amendment. But he added that Friday "changed everything":

​"I knew that day that the ideologies of my past career were no longer relevant to the future that I want, that I demand for my children. Friday changed everything. It must change everything. We all must begin anew and demand that Washington's old way of doing business is no longer acceptable. Entertainment moguls don't have an absolute right to glorify murder while spreading mayhem in young minds across America. And our Bill of Rights does not guarantee gun manufacturers the absolute right to sell military-style, high-caliber, semi-automatic combat assault rifles with high-capacity magazines to whoever the hell they want.  It is time for Congress to put children before deadly dogmas. It's time for politicians to start focusing more on protecting our schoolyards than putting together their next fundraiser. It's time for Washington to stop trying to win endless wars overseas when we're losing the war at home ... For the sake of my four children and yours, I choose life and I choose change."
​


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 17, 2012)

A Lost Map on the Tramway in Istanbul.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2012)

Φτιάξε κι εσύ μια ΜΚΟ, μπορείς! Αν ο στόχος της μάλιστα είναι "η σύνδεση της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης με το περιβάλλον", η χρηματοδότηση με μερικά εκατομμυριάκια είναι εξασφαλισμένη. Και μετά φύγαμε για κρουαζιέρα στον Νείλο! Ολέ!


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Πάντως τον ΓΓ του ΟΗΕ δεν τον έχεις πελάτη άμα δεν είναι στο ΔΣ σου κανένας κολλητός του.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2012)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σε αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες έχει εμπλακεί και ο πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος, ο «πράσινος πατριάρχης».


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2012)

Ακριβώς. 

Επίσης, όταν βλέπεις στις ΜΚΟ υπό εξέταση το ίδρυμα Αγά Χαν, που θεωρείται οργάνωση σοβαρή (και δεν έχω ιδέα τι ήθελαν στην Ελλάδα), και όχι ανθυποσυλλόγους με πολύ φλού πρόγραμμα και ημέτερους που έπαιρναν επιχορηγήσεις, αναρωτιέσαι (εγώ αναρωτιέμαι δηλαδή), αν τελικά το ζητούμενο είναι να ξεκαθαρίσουν οι ατασθαλίες των ΜΚΟ ή να δείξουμε ότι πιάσαμε μερικούς μεγάλους.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

The truth about the North Korean space launch: Περί δορυφόρων και εκτοξεύσεων επιμόρφωσις.


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2012)

Έκλεψαν καμπάνες από 5 εκκλησίες στην Κω και Άδεια ανέγερσης συροϊακωβιτικού ναού στην Κπολη. (romfaia)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 19, 2012)

Slavery's Global Comeback: Buying and selling people into forced labor is bigger than ever. What "human trafficking" really means.

Δεν ξέρω αν πάει εδώ ή στην πολιτική ενότητα. Όπως κρίνετε.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2012)

Ένας ρεμπουμπλικάνος περιγράφει πώς δουλεύει το NRAστάν στις τάξεις του Ρεπουμπλικανικού κόμματος: The N.R.A. Protection Racket. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Μου φαίνεται πως χρειαζόμαστε ένα μουφόνημα (κατά το μουφαΝετ του Πρόταγκον) για να βάζουμε όλες τις μούφες που συναπαντούμε στις περιδιαβάσεις μας στο ιντερνέτιον. Θαρρώ πως έχει πια χάσει κάθε νόημα η φράση _μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις_, στο βαθμό που θέλει να υποστηρίξει ότι τα φαινόμενα *δεν *απατούν. Στην εποχή του 3D animation, αρκεί μια τάχα κατάπληκτη κραυγή για να μας πείσει ότι αυτό το βίντεο είναι αληθινό. Κι όποιος υποστηρίξει με το χέρι στην καρδιά ότι δεν την πάτησε... χμ...
Πάντως, μαγκιά τους.;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το πιστέψαμε επειδή ήταν κάτι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, όχι μόνο καλοφτιαγμένο. 

http://biofort.blogspot.gr/2007/11/avian-abductions-lawndale-was-last.html

Ή:
BABY STOLEN BY AN EAGLE.
CHICAGO, Sept. 24 (1888).--A dispatch from Wichita, Kan., says: The baby of a farmer, William Beattie, who lives on the Cimarron River, north of the Territory line, was carried…
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9E0CE6DD1F3EEF33A25756C2A96F9C94699FD7CF

EAGLE CARRIES OFF CHILD.; Body of 18-Month-Old Girl Found Mangled in the Sutherlandshire Mountains.
While a little girl about eighteen months old, the only daughter of a young Sutherlandshire crofter, living about a mile from Invershin Station, on the Highland Railway, was playing at her father's cottage door on Saturday evening, an eagle swooped down, gripped her in its claws, and carried her off to the mountains, where some hours later her dead and mutilated body was found by a gamekeeper. 
From the London Express, May 9 / May 20, 1904
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9500E7DD1F3AE733A25753C2A9639C946597D6CF


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

...
Μια που πιάσαμε εκεί τις παλιές φωτογραφίες:

*80 ανεκτίμητες φωτογραφίες της Κρήτης 1911 - 1949* 
Μια σπάνια συλλογή 80 φωτογραφιών, από τους Fred Boissonnas, Nelly's, Περικλή Παπαχατζηδάκη, Στέφανο Μαλικόπουλο και Έλλη Παπαδημητρίου. Ένα ψηφιδωτό της ζωής του τοπίου και των μνημείων της Κρήτης, φτιαγμένο από περιηγητές του νησιού, που με μια φωτογραφική μηχανή, κατέγραψαν τα ανύποπτα καθημερινά στιγμιότυπα για πάντα. Και τα μετέτρεψαν με τη βοήθεια του χρόνου σε Ιστορία. 

Δύο μόνο, ενδεικτικά, από τις εικόνες που πρόλαβα κι εγώ, κοπέλια στ' αλώνι σπρωχνόμασταν ποιος θα πρωτοκαθίσει στη δοκάνη (δεν φωνάζαμε «Shotgun!», μόνο «Πρώτος!»):







κι άλλη μια, που σαν να βλέπω τώρα δα μπροστά στα μάτια μου την αυλή του παππού μου:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

Τι είναι εκείνη εκεί η γούρνα κάτω από την καμάρα, ορέ Δαεμάνε; :blink:


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

...
Κι άλλες 59 απ' όλη την Ελλάδα:

*59 αριστουργηματικές φωτογραφίες από την Ελλάδα (1903-1920)* 
Από τον φιλέλληνα φωτογράφο Φρεντ Μπουασονά.

Μία από δω, από κει που τώρα ζω:





Μετέωρα, το μαγκάνι, 1908


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι είναι εκείνη εκεί η γούρνα κάτω από την καμάρα, ορέ Δαεμάνε; :blink:



Τι να 'ναι, σκάφη, πλύστρα, αν και κρίνοντας από τη θέση της, μπορεί να 'ταν και ποτίστρα, πιθανόν αρχαίας προέλευσης που εξακολούθησε να χρησιμεύει επί αιώνες. Τώρα πια, μην την είδατε, το σπίτι ή τη συλλογή κάποιου καπάτσου συλλέκτη θα κοσμεί. Όχι, ο παππούς μου δεν είχε τέτοια σκαλιστή, πέτρινη ήτανε, σκαφτή. Κι αν είχε, θα τη βούταγε κι αυτήν ο θείος Νώντας. ;)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 20, 2012)

Μοιάζει υπερβολικά με σαρκοφάγο, πάντως!


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Αρχικά μπορεί και να ήταν. Παραπάνω που γράφω για πλύστρα ή ποτίστρα, δεν εννοώ τι ήταν όταν πρωτοφτιάχτηκε, αλλά σε τι φαντάζομαι πως χρησίμευε στην αυλή της φωτογραφίας. Επαναχρησιμοποίηση υλικών με αλλαγή χρήσης.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αρχικά μπορεί και να ήταν. Παραπάνω που γράφω για σκάφη ή ποτίστρα, δεν εννοώ τι ήταν όταν πρωτοφτιάχτηκε, αλλά σε τι φαντάζομαι πως χρησίμευε στην αυλή της φωτογραφίας. Επαναχρησιμοποίηση υλικών με αλλαγή χρήσης.



Εδώ*, στο 16, η διαφάνεια είναι αντίθετα. :)

*από το _εκεί_ που έβαλες εκεί


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2012)

..
Ναίσκες, καλό μου, είδα ντο γω, κατέω ντο, μόνο ναι. Μα δεν επήαινέ μου να τηνε βάλω διπλή, σα να θωρεί την ομορφάδα τζη στον καρφίχτη. Μοναχά εκειέ; Κι επαέ ήβαλά ντο.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> ..
> Ναίσκες, καλό μου, είδα ντο γω, κατέω το, μόνο ναι. Μα δεν επήαινέ μου να τηνε βάλω διπλή, σα να θωρεί την ομορφάδα τζη στον καρφίχτη.


*Καρφίχτη;!*:blink: Άφωνη... Τι υπέροχη λέξη


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

Κι αν έκανε ένα λαθάκι, δε χάλασε δα κι ο κόσμος...


----------



## Elsa (Dec 21, 2012)

Το νέο τέλος...


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

Μου άρεσαν οι ελληνικές φωτογραφίες των φωτογράφων του πρακτορείου Reuters:

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231227637&ref=newsletter


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 21, 2012)

Το στιγμιότυπο με τη «σημαία που ανεβάζουν οι υπάλληλοι της Βουλής» δεν έχει σχέση με την κατάληψη του κεντρικού κτιρίου του Πανεπιστημίου και την αντικατάσταση της σημαίας με τη μαυροκόκκινη; Γιατί να είναι κουκουλοφόροι οι υπάλληλοι (σίγουρα είναι αυτός στον ιστό);

Edit: Όχι. λάθος μου. Το αέτωμα της Βουλής είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2012)

Πάνω από ένα δισ. θεάσεις για το Gangnam Style.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Ο αρχηγός των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών μίλησε. Και τι είπε; (βίντεο, ΝΥΤ)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 22, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ο αρχηγός των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών μίλησε. Και τι είπε; (βίντεο, ΝΥΤ)



Πράγματι, ο αρχηγός των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.
Λυπάμαι, δεν είδα όλο το βίντεο. Άντεξα την οργή και τη ναυτία που μου προκαλούσε η κάθε φράση, η κάθε έκφραση, η κάθε παύση, η κάθε χειρονομία αυτού του ανθρώπου, ώσπου είδα τα τρεμάμενα χέρια εκείνου του δύστηνου με το πανό και σταμάτησα. Ίσως αργότερα, όταν καταλαγιάσει η ταραχή μου, δω και το υπόλοιπο.
Πάντως, αν ήταν κανείς πραγματικά κακόψυχος, θα έπρεπε να τους ευχηθεί να γίνει η κοινωνία τους ακριβώς όπως την ονειρεύεται ο NRA: ένα απέραντο φρούριο που ζει μέσα στον τρόμο και την καχυποψία, οπλισμένο μέχρι τα μπούνια με κάθε λογής ευθύβολα και θανατηφόρα καλούδια, απαλλαγμένο κι από τις τελευταίες, ελάχιστες, νησίδες ηρεμίας και γαλήνης. Και ο κάθε τρελαμένος ν' ανοίγει πυρ όποτε νομίζει πως κάποιος τον απειλεί.
Καλές πωλήσεις, NRA. Και σ' ανώτερα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2012)

Από το NRAστάν στο Ελλαδιστάν: Ζητείται φιλόλογος-διορθωτής για το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου:

Ο Γιώργος Λίκος γεννήθηκε στ*ο*ν Πρίγκηπο της Προποντίδας με καταγωγή από τη Σίφνο. Αποφοίτησε από τη Νομική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Στο χώρο των γραμμάτων πρωτοεμφανίστηκε με δημοσιεύματα στα περιοδικά Νέα Γράμματα (1944) και Το Τετράδιο (1945). Το 1949 κυκλοφόρησε η πρώτη του ποιητική συλλογή, που είχε τίτλο Τέσσερις προσωπίδες του ανέμου. Ακολούθησε μια μεγάλη περίοδος κατά την οποία εργάστηκε σε πλοία, με τα οποία ταξίδεψε σε πολλά μέρη της γης από τη Γη του *Πυρρός* ως τη Μέση Ανατολή και το 1977 επανεμφανίστηκε με την ποιητική συλλογή Χερρόνησος.

Δεδομένου ότι υπήρξε ναυτικός, ότι "κινείται στον ευρύτερο χώρο του ελληνικού υπερρεαλισμού" κι ότι κάποιος καλώς-κακώς τον έχει παραλληλίσει με τον Ρεμπώ, μήπως έχει γράψει κανένα ποίημα "Το πυρρό καράβι" και μπερδεύτηκαν;


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

Εννοείς ότι ο βασιλιάς της Ηπείρου δεν κλίνεται ο Πύρρος, του Πυρρός;
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2012)

"What came out was my anger against the Greeks that were celebrating the downfall of the junta, and the junta had fallen because of Cyprus; and the Greeks were celebrating of how brave they were. So I just gave hell to the Greeks, their politicians, everybody, and it was Lambrias who recognized my voice on this, the voice on Free Cyprus, and so he told Karamanlis I was giving hell to everybody including Karamanlis!"


"— I'm not particularly religious, or I'm not religious at all. But there is some affiliation; I do pray (...)
— Whom do you pray to?
— Yeah, that's a...good question....because...I believe God is within _us_ and that...God being good or bad or whatever depends on us. If I am a good person, then God...whoever he is...is glorified. If I'm bad, nasty, cheating, God is just going down. But from the point of view of concentrating the prayer on something, it's been this icon."

(Μαρία Μπέκετ)

Στο 35:32, βρήκα και το "οθόνινος σωλήν" (=μάνικα) που, ω του θαύματος, υπάρχει στη Λεξιλογία ως μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα του γούγλη!


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2012)

Ένας αντιδιαφημιστής (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 26, 2012)

Πέρσι κάηκε (πρόπερσι, για την ακρίβεια), φέτος βρόμισε.

Κάποιος φαεινός εγκέφαλος ανακάλυψε μια διαστρεβλωμένη ανάρτηση του 2010 που αναφερόταν σε μια καλλιτεχνική εγκατάσταση του 2008, τη μετέφερε -παντελώς ανεξακρίβωτη- στο σήμερα, έκανε την Κίνα Ρωσία και την τρίχα τριχιά και... βρήκαμε πάλι θέμα συζήτησης.

Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν αληθεύει αυτό που γράφει: Unfortunately for the locals of Shangdong, officials took this satire and turned it into reality. Officials say their plan is one necessary due to overcrowding at the park. ”We have to make sure the facilities are shared out evenly and this seems like a fair way to stop people grabbing a bench at dawn and staying there all day,” said one park official. Κώστα, θα είχες την καλοσύνη να το ψάξεις λιγάκι, αν γίνεται;






Προσπαθήστε να φανταστείτε την εικόνα.. Περπατάτε όλη μέρα στους δρόμους της Ρωσίας και νιώθετε τα πόδια σας να τρέμουν από την κούραση. Η μέρα για τα δεδομένα της Ρωσίας, δυστυχώς για εσάς, είναι υπερβολικά ζεστή γεγονός που σας καταβάλλει ακόμη περισσότερο.
Ξαφνικά βλέπετε από μακρυά ένα παγκάκι κάτω από ένα δέντρο! Νιώθετε ανακουφισμένοι.. Σκέφτεστε «επιτέλους λίγη ξεκούραση». Επιταχύνετε το βήμα σας για να φτάσετε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείτε στην μικρή όαση δροσιάς αλλά όταν πλησιάσετε αρκετά σας περιμένει μια μεγάλη έκπληξη! Το παγκάκι έχει σε όλη την επιφάνεια του καρφιά! Σκέφτεστε δεν μπορεί, κάποιος μου κάνει πλάκα και ψάχνετε τριγύρω για την κρυμμένη κάμερα. Ώσπου το βλέπετε..
.................
Η επόμενη σας σκέψη δεν θα είναι «ευτυχώς που δεν έχουν ανακαλύψει ακόμη την πατέντα τα λαγωνικά του ελληνικού υπουργείου Οικονομικών;
Τη δική μου επόμενη σκέψη μάλλον δεν θέλει να την μάθει ο συντάκτης του "άρθρου".


----------



## SBE (Dec 26, 2012)

Πάντως τρόποι για να μην στρογγυλοκάθεται κανείς στα παγκάκια υπάρχουν και εφαρμόζονται εκτενέστατα, και δεν περιλαμβάνουν καρφιά στο κάθισμα. Μια επίσκεψη σε αεροδρόμιο θα σας πείσει. 

ΥΓ Αντί για παγκάκι βάζεις καρέκλες, βάζεις παγκάκι με χερούλια που το χωρίζουν σε θέσεις, βάζεις ελαφριά κλίση του καθίσματος μπροστά κλπ κλπ. Μπορεί να καθίσει ο κουρασμένος για δέκα λεπτά, αλλά δεν μπορεί ο αλητοτουρίστας να κοιμηθεί. Γνωστό ως Choice Architecture. Για περισσότερες ιδέες και αόρατες λύσεις μια καλή εισαγωγή είναι το ανάγνωσμα Nudge, για ξεφύλλισμα κυρίως, γιατί είναι λίγο φλύαρο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Καλημέρα. (Σήμερα, λέει το αγγλικό μου ημερολόγιο, είναι μέρα για μποξ. Πού είναι ο Ελληγενής, να ανοίξουμε καμιά ενδιαφέρουσα πυγμαχία κουβέντα;)


Υπάρχει πάντα, για προσωρινό κάθισμα, το παλουκοκάθισμα. Να βάλουν μόνο τέτοια σε διάφορους χώρους εργασίας:


----------



## cougr (Dec 26, 2012)

Μέρα για μποξ ή μήπως για κουτιά δώρων;:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

cougr said:


> Μέρα για μποξ ή μήπως για κουτιά δώρων;:)



Στην οικονομική μου κατάσταση, μέρα για μποξ, ξέρω τι σου λέω...


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω αν αληθεύει αυτό που γράφει: Unfortunately for the locals of Shangdong, officials took this satire and turned it into reality. Officials say their plan is one necessary due to overcrowding at the park. ”We have to make sure the facilities are shared out evenly and this seems like a fair way to stop people grabbing a bench at dawn and staying there all day,” said one park official. Κώστα, θα είχες την καλοσύνη να το ψάξεις λιγάκι, αν γίνεται;


Τι να σου πω, τα λινκ που βρήκα είναι όλα σάιτ της πλάκας. Το μόνο σίγουρο πάντως είναι πως η επαρχία της Κίνας λέγεται Shandong, όχι Shangdong.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 27, 2012)

How India is turning into China - And not in a good way.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 28, 2012)

Στο facebook αλλά και αλλού, κυκλοφορεί μια ιστορία για μια χειρόγραφη έκκληση σε βοήθεια-καταγγελία καταναγκαστικής εργασίας, το οποίο βρέθηκε σε κουτί με διακοσμητικά κινεζικής προέλευσης που αγόρασε μια κυρία στο Όρεγκον. Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, αλλά έχει πάρει μεγάλη έκταση, ενώ οι υπεύθυνοι του Human Rights Watch δεν μπόρεσαν να επιβεβαιώσουν την είδηση. 
.


----------



## LostVerse (Dec 28, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> The truth about the North Korean space launch: Περί δορυφόρων και εκτοξεύσεων επιμόρφωσις.



Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα όταν η ημιμάθεια συνδυάζεται με δίψα για hits. Κατά τα άλλα το «θα αγοράζατε ποτέ υπολογιστή από μαγαζί που πουλάει δίπλα και ψυγεία και πλυντήρια» μάλλον ισχύει κι αντίστροφα. 



Elsa said:


> Στο facebook αλλά και αλλού, κυκλοφορεί μια ιστορία για μια χειρόγραφη έκκληση σε βοήθεια-καταγγελία καταναγκαστικής εργασίας, το οποίο βρέθηκε σε κουτί με διακοσμητικά κινεζικής προέλευσης που αγόρασε μια κυρία στο Όρεγκον. Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει, αλλά έχει πάρει μεγάλη έκταση, ενώ οι υπεύθυνοι του Human Rights Watch δεν μπόρεσαν να επιβεβαιώσουν την είδηση.
> View attachment 3420.



ακόμα και fake να είναι, οι δεκάδες, σχεδόν καθημερινές αυτοκτονίες στα εργοστάσια της Hon Hai και αλλού δεν είναι fake.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 29, 2012)

_Το βράδυ του Σαββάτου 21 Ιουλίου γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα, στην περιοχή του Κολωνού, ο Πέτρος Καπετανόπουλος ακούει από το διαμέρισμά του φωνές και φασαρία κάτω απ’ την πολυκατοικία όπου μένει με την οικογένειά του. Σκεπτόμενος ότι κάποιος άνθρωπος μπορεί να κινδυνεύει, κατεβαίνει να δει τι γίνεται. Αντικρίζει ένα νεαρό μετανάστη ανάσκελα στο οδόστρωμα, με χειροπέδες. Γύρω του βρίσκονται 4-5 αστυνομικοί της ομάδας ΔΙΑΣ ένας εκ των οποίων τον πατάει στην κοιλιά. Στην ερώτησή του «γιατί τον πατάτε αφού τον έχετε συλλάβει;» ο αστυνομικός τραβάει το πόδι αμέσως και απαντάει «δεν τον πατάω». Την ίδια στιγμή, πλησιάζει συνάδελφός του, φωνάζοντας «δεν ήταν αυτό πάτημα, αυτό είναι» και ταυτόχρονα δίνει ένα πολύ γερό πάτημα στριφογυρίζοντας την μπότα του στον ήδη ακινητοποιημένο συλληφθέντα ο οποίος βογγάει.[...]_
Περισσότερα, εδώ.
Στο βίντεο, ο Πέτρος Καπετανόπουλος περιγράφει τον εφιάλτη που ζει γιατί τόλμησε να ζητήσει το λόγο για κακοποίηση κρατουμένου από αστυνομικούς. 




Υπογραφές συμπαράστασης μαζεύονται εδώ: http://yperkapetanopoulou.wordpress.com/


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 29, 2012)

Αυτό είναι απλά τραγικό, Έλσα. Και ζούμε πολλά τέτοια τραγικά τις τελευταίες μέρες... Βέβαια ο φίλος μας ο Δένδιας από την αρχή έδωσε στίγμα. Επαληθεύθηκε τελικά ότι ήταν μέλος της φασιστικής οργάνωσης ΕΝΕΚ; Κατά τ' άλλα, τα ΜΑΤ αποφάσισαν να χτυπήσουν το παρεμπόριο και όλως τυχαίως κατέληξαν στα υπόγεια της ΑΣΟΕΕ, εκεί που ήταν τα πολιτικά στέκια των φοιτητών, και εντόπισαν νέο άντρο ανομίας... Άσε με, είμαι να σκάσω


----------



## Elsa (Dec 29, 2012)

Σχετικά με αυτό, από εδώ:
"Αλλά τώρα τί ακούγεται στους 98FM; Τώρα που ο Δένδιας ξήλωσε το στούντιο στην ΑΣΟΕΕ και την κεραία, ακούγονται παράσιτα; Όχι. Μήπως κάποιος «νόμιμος» σταθμός; Μα όχι. Ακούγεται πεντακάθαρα, χωρίς άδεια και από το άβατο κρατικό πάρκο κεραιών του Υμηττού ο Free FM! Ο σταθμός που πριν 7 χρόνια στήθηκε με τις ευλογίες κάποιων πολιτικών, ιδεολόγων του ολοκληρωτισμού, για να «πατήσει» την συχνότητα στην οποία εκπέμπαμε από το 2002."

Εμ, είπα κι εγώ, γιατί γίνεται ο καυγάς;


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2012)

Σε μάρμαρο πλέον οι επιστολές της Λαγκάρντ προς την Ελλάδα


----------



## bernardina (Dec 30, 2012)

Όποιος βιάζεται... θάβει τον Μπους πριν την ώρα του!

BERLIN (AP) — Germany's respected news weekly Der Spiegel mistakenly published an obituary Sunday for former U.S. President George H.W. Bush, hours after a family spokesman said the 88-year-old was recovering from illness.

Bush was hospitalized in Houston Nov. 23 for treatment of a bronchitis-related cough and moved to intensive care on Dec. 23 after he developed a fever. On Saturday, spokesman Jim McGrath said Bush was moved out of intensive care into a regular hospital room again after his condition improved.

The unfinished obituary appeared on Der Spiegel's website for only a few minutes Sunday before it was spotted by Internet users and removed.

In it, the magazine's New York correspondent described Bush as "a colorless politician" whose image only improved when it was compared to the later presidency of his son, George W. Bush.

"All newsrooms prepare obituaries for selected figures," the magazine said on its Twitter feed. "The fact that the one for Bush senior went live was a technical mistake. Sorry!"


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 31, 2012)

Top 20 Strangest Stories of 2012: Photos.

Και καλή νέα χρονιά να έχετε όλοι σας. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2012)

Σπαρταριστή αντι-NRA σάτιρα από τον Bill Keller: Babes in Arms (NYT)

Also, I am sure Rick Perry would happily tell the Texas State Board of Education to work with us on a line of animated textbooks that restores firearms to their proper place in American history and integrates issues like caliber and muzzle velocity into the math curriculum. (...) Meanwhile, I’ve had a strange call from someplace in Africa — is there a country called Sergio Leone? — where they claim to have had a whole ARMY of kids who really did the job. (...) A board member suggested we align ourselves with Mike Huckabee, who, as you know, linked the Newtown killings to the abolition of prayer in schools. The idea would be to add a little First Amendment kick to our Second Amendment campaign — first they get rid of God, then they get rid of guns, or something like that.


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2013)

Μακάβριο χιούμορ έχουν οι υπεύθυνοι προγράμματος της ΝΕΤ. Πρωί-πρωί σήμερα, διαφημίζουν το σίριαλ που θα μεταδίδεται "από την Πρωτοχρονιά, κάθε μέρα στις 23.00". Και ποιο είναι; ο *Τιτανικός*! Καλή χρονιά και πίσω στο 2010...


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Costas said:


> Σπαρταριστή αντι-NRA σάτιρα από τον Bill Keller: Babes in Arms (NYT)



A masterly job, most enjoyable! But I'm sure any writer, especially a skilful one, should be able to tell the difference between “Take _THAT_ Michael Bloomberg!” and “Take _THAT_, Michael Bloomberg!”.

(Τι, νομίζατε ότι θα αλλάξει τίποτα αυτή τη χρονιά; )


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2013)

The Life of Pi, and Other Infinities.

Τις καλησπέρες μου στο 2013.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Από τις «32 εικόνες που γράφτηκαν στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο το 2012» στο www.lifo.gr (τίτλος υπερβολικός: για το συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο δεν ξέρω, αλλά στο δικό μου δεν έχει γραφτεί καμιά απ' αυτές τις φωτογραφίες) ξεχώρισα την 20ή:

Ένας σκίουρος έχει παγιδευτεί στην τρύπα ενός μεταλλικού καλύμματος στο Isenhagen, της βόρειας Γερμανίας στις 5 Αυγούστου. Ύστερα από την κινητοποίηση γειτόνων το ζώο απελευθερώθηκε με τη χρήση ελαιόλαδου. 

Ίσως η σημαντικότερη φωτογραφία της χρονιάς... :s


----------



## bernardina (Jan 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από τις «32 εικόνες που γράφτηκαν στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο το 2012» στο www.lifo.gr (τίτλος υπερβολικός: για το συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο δεν ξέρω, αλλά στο δικό μου δεν έχει γραφτεί καμιά απ' αυτές τις φωτογραφίες) ξεχώρισα την 20ή:
> 
> Ένας σκίουρος έχει παγιδευτεί στην τρύπα ενός μεταλλικού καλύμματος στο Isenhagen, της βόρειας Γερμανίας στις 5 Αυγούστου. Ύστερα από την κινητοποίηση γειτόνων το ζώο απελευθερώθηκε με τη χρήση ελαιόλαδου.
> 
> Ίσως η σημαντικότερη φωτογραφία της χρονιάς... :s



Μάλλον λάθος φωτογραφίες έβαλαν. Γιατί αν έβλεπες την εικοστή πρώτη από αυτήν εδώ τη λίστα σίγουρα κάτι θα έλεγε και στο συνειδητό και στο υποσυνείδητο και στο ασυνείδητό σου. :s
Όχι ότι και πολλές άλλες δεν είναι εξίσου συγκλονιστικές, αν όχι και περισσότερο...


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Κι ο τιτλατζής λάθος, κι οι λεζάντες με μεταφραστήρι...


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Και πάνω που συζητούσαμε πού θα βγαίναμε αν σκάβαμε από τα σπίτια μας για να βρεθούμε στην άλλη πλευρά της υδρογείου (τις στιγμές που το αίσθημα φυγής γίνεται πολύ έντονο, τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες λες), σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορεί, κάποιος θα το έχει σκεφτεί και θα έχει παίξει με τις γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες —τους παράλληλους και τους μεσημβρινούς— για να μας κάνει τη ζωή ευκολότερη, να μη νομίζουμε ότι κάθε σήραγγα θα μας βγάλει στην Κίνα. Και πράγματι: αμέσως αμέσως βρήκα το Map Tunnelling Tool. 

http://www.freemaptools.com/tunnel-to-other-side-of-the-earth.htm


Αν αρχίσουμε το σκάψιμο από την Ελλάδα, θα βγούμε κάπου στη μέση του Ειρηνικού, μακριά από κάθε πολιτισμό. Αν θέλετε να βγείτε στη Νέα Ζηλανδία, να αρχίσετε το σκάψιμο από τη Μαδρίτη.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 3, 2013)

Το βλέπω το ταξιδάκι να 'ρχεται. Μούμπλε μούμπλε... Ένα πέρασμα από Βαρκελώνη για προσκύνημα, μετάβαση σε Μαδρίτη κι από κει βουρ για Νιου Ζίλαντ παρέα με τροφαντά μπέκια και αλπακάκια. Πα μαλ, Ζαν Πολ. Πα μαλ ντι του...


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν αρχίσουμε το σκάψιμο από την Ελλάδα, θα βγούμε κάπου στη μέση του Ειρηνικού, μακριά από κάθε πολιτισμό.



Απόδειξη ότι οι ΑΗΠ διέδωσαν τον πολιτισμό στα νησιά του Πάσχα κλπ. Να πώς φτάσανε εκεί, με τον μετροπόντικα και μετά δυο βήματα όλα να νησιά του Ειρηνικού. 
:twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν αρχίσουμε το σκάψιμο από την Ελλάδα, θα βγούμε κάπου στη μέση του Ειρηνικού, μακριά από κάθε πολιτισμό.



Technically, ο αντίποδας της μέσης του Ειρηνικού είναι το κέντρο των συνόρων Ανγκόλας - Δημοκρατίας Κογκό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 3, 2013)

Αμάν βρε Ελληγενή, να μην πει ένα σχήμα λόγου κανένας άνθρωπος...
:twit::twit::twit::twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά ο άνθρωπος ήθελε να χαλάσει το δικό μας σχήμα λόγου που λέει "στην Αυστραλία".:twit:


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 4, 2013)

Afghan toy inspires wind-propelled landmine destroyer.


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2013)

Αυτό έχει ξανασυμβεί; Δύο Ιταλοί στρατιωτικοί σκοτώνουν δυο Ινδούς ψαράδες νομίζοντας πως ήταν Σομαλοί πειρατές. Οι ίδιοι λένε πως το συμβάν συνέβη στα διεθνή ύδατα και άρα πρέπει να δικαστούν στην Ιταλία, ωστόσο τους έπιασαν οι Ινδοί και τους κρατούν εδώ και μήνες περιμένοντας τη δίκη, που έχει πάρει αναβολή. Έφτασαν τα Χριστούγεννα και οι Ιταλοί κατάφεραν κι έβγαλε το ινδικό δικαστήριο της Κεράλας απόφαση να πάνε για Χριστούγεννα στην Ιταλία στους δικούς τους έναντι εγγύησης του ιταλικού κράτους ύψους 826 χιλ. ευρώ και να ξαναγυρίσουν δέκα μέρες μετά. Όπερ και εγένετο! [1][2] (La Repubblica)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2013)

*Leading Environmental Activist’s Blunt Confession: I Was Completely Wrong To Oppose GMOs*

If you fear genetically modified food, you may have Mark Lynas to thank. By his own reckoning, British environmentalist helped spur the anti-GMO movement in the mid-‘90s, arguing as recently at 2008 that big corporations’ selfish greed would threaten the health of both people and the Earth. Thanks to the efforts of Lynas and people like him, governments around the world—especially in Western Europe, Asia, and Africa—have hobbled GM research, and NGOs like Greenpeace have spurned donations of genetically modified foods.

But Lynas has changed his mind—and he’s not being quiet about it. On Thursday at the Oxford Farming Conference, Lynas delivered a blunt address: He got GMOs wrong. According to the version of his remarks posted online (as yet, there’s no video or transcript of the actual delivery), he opened with a bang:
I want to start with some apologies. For the record, here and upfront, I apologise for having spent several years ripping up GM crops. I am also sorry that I helped to start the anti-GM movement back in the mid 1990s, and that I thereby assisted in demonising an important technological option which can be used to benefit the environment.
​As an environmentalist, and someone who believes that everyone in this world has a right to a healthy and nutritious diet of their choosing, I could not have chosen a more counter-productive path. I now regret it completely.​So I guess you’ll be wondering—what happened between 1995 and now that made me not only change my mind but come here and admit it? Well, the answer is fairly simple: I discovered science, and in the process I hope I became a better environmentalist.​ His honest assessment of his heretofore poor understanding of the issue continues for almost 5,000 words—and it’s a must-read for anyone who has ever hesitated over conventional produce. To vilify GMOs is to be as anti-science as climate-change deniers, he says. To feed a growing world population (with an exploding middle class demanding more and better-quality food), we must take advantage of all the technology available to us, including GMOs. To insist on “natural” agriculture and livestock is to doom people to starvation, and there’s no logical reason to prefer the old ways, either. Moreover, the reason why big companies dominate the industry is that anti-GMO activists and policymakers have made it too difficult for small startups to enter the field.


Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

Πάει το Unfollow? Βγάζει Account Suspended!


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πάει το Unfollow? Βγάζει Account Suspended!



I'm not following you. (Υπάρχουν ιστότοποι που τους ακούω πρώτη φορά...)


Girl drugs her parents so she can use the Internet after 10 p.m.
Να προσέχετε γιατί υπάρχουν όρια στην αυστηρότητα.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/03/girls-drug-parents-to-use-internet_n_2402309.html

Όταν τα τεστ βγήκαν θετικά, οι γονείς κατέδωσαν το καμάρι τους. 
Να προσέχετε γιατί υπάρχουν όρια στην αγάπη και την ανοχή των γονιών.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231229158


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> I'm not following you. (Υπάρχουν ιστότοποι που τους ακούω πρώτη φορά...)


Πάρε να 'χεις (έχει και κάτι ωραία εκκαθαριστικά της Εφορίας). Ωστόσο το μυστήριο παραμένει...


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα. Πάρε τη σωστή διεύθυνση, για να λυθεί και το μυστήριο:

http://www.unfollow.gr.com/


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

Α, εντάξει, θενκς!

Edit: Όχι, η ίδια διεύθυνση είναι, απλώς τώρα αποκαταστάθηκε. Χτες που την έβαζα (αλλά και σήμερα προ ολίγου), πρόσθετε μόνος του, αυτόματα, το /cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi κι έβγαζε το σχετικό μήνυμα.


----------



## rogne (Jan 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πάρε να 'χεις (έχει και κάτι ωραία εκκαθαριστικά της Εφορίας).



Δυστυχώς μοιάζει έντονα με διαφημιστικό κόλπο η εκστρατεία δημοσιοποίησης των "αποκαλύψεων" του περιοδικού, η οποία έχει φτάσει μέχρι και την αποστολή προσωπικών μέηλ ("διαβάστε μας, έχουμε καυτές αποκαλύψεις!"). Το ζήτημα φυσικά δεν είναι οι μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ που δηλώνουν ως ατομικό εισόδημα οι διάφοροι ΑλαφουζοΚοκκαλοΜανεσοΒγενόπουλοι (γιατί δηλώνουν και κάμποσα αυτοτελώς φορολογούμενα εισοδήματα, μερίσματα, ακίνητα κλπ.), αλλά το γενικό καθεστώς φορολόγησης των εταιρειών και των ιδιοκτήτων τους, όπως παραδέχεται πιο μέσα και το ίδιο το άρθρο του περιοδικού. Στις επίμαχες φορολογικές δηλώσεις, αμέσως παρακάτω, φαίνεται ότι ο Αλαφούζος πλήρωσε φόρο 200 χιλιάρικα, ο Βγενόπουλος 90, ο Κόκκαλης 80 και ο Μάνεσης της Χαλυβουργίας... 20 (!). Ψίχουλα προφανώς, αλλά αν τα έδειχναν δεν βλέπω να αγόραζε "αποκαλύψεις" η πλέμπα...


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

Εντάξει, δεν κάνω διαφήμιση του περιοδικού, απλώς χτες και έως προ ολίγου είχε εμφανιστεί αυτό το μήνυμα στο σάιτ του και αναρωτήθηκα...εφήμερα, that's all.


----------



## rogne (Jan 6, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εντάξει, δεν κάνω διαφήμιση του περιοδικού, απλώς χτες και έως προ ολίγου είχε εμφανιστεί αυτό το μήνυμα στο σάιτ του και αναρωτήθηκα...εφήμερα, that's all.



Εννοείται ότι δεν είναι δική σου υπόθεση η διαφημιστική "εκστρατεία" που έγραψα, εσύ ένα λινκ παρέθεσες. Απλώς είπα να μπω λίγο στο περιεχόμενο και στα πέριξ του ποστ σου, εξίσου εφήμερα. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2013)

Και για να πιάσω το θέμα (αν και σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση) λίγο πιο κάτω από εκεί που το άφησε ο rogne, δημοσίευμα που ολοφάνερα επενδύει στην ευρύτατα διάχυτη αντίληψη ότι οι μεγαλολεφτάδες είναι απλώς σαν όλους τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους, με τη διαφορά ότι στο τέλος του μήνα παίρνουν από το ΑΤΜ εκατομμύρια αντί για τα κατοστάρικα που παίρνουμε εμείς· ότι κάποιος τους «κάνει κρατήσεις» (και ότι αν δεν τους κάνει, «εισφοροδιαφεύγουν» και ρίχνουν έξω το ΙΚΑ) και ότι είναι κάτι σαν τον διευθυντή στο τοπικό σούπερ μάρκετ, επί εκατό ή χίλιες φορές.

Παράδειγμα: Μάνεσης. Η δήλωση που δημοσιεύεται (δεν την είδα) μήπως αντιστοιχεί στη χρονιά των κινητοποιήσεων; Όπου, ίσως, χρειάστηκε να αναλώσει (εταιρικό ή προσωπικό) κεφάλαιο, έστω και μόνο για να πληρώνει τους «δικούς του» να μην του φύγουν από το μαγαζί; Κεφάλαιο που ενδεχομένως (ή όχι) ήταν δηλωμένα κέρδη (ή όχι) και φορολογημένα (ή όχι) σε προηγούμενες φορολογικές δηλώσεις;


----------



## rogne (Jan 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για να πιάσω το θέμα (αν και σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση) λίγο πιο κάτω από εκεί που το άφησε ο rogne, δημοσίευμα που ολοφάνερα επενδύει στην ευρύτατα διάχυτη αντίληψη ότι οι μεγαλολεφτάδες είναι απλώς σαν όλους τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους, με τη διαφορά ότι στο τέλος του μήνα παίρνουν από το ΑΤΜ εκατομμύρια αντί για τα κατοστάρικα που παίρνουμε εμείς· ότι κάποιος τους «κάνει κρατήσεις» (και ότι αν δεν τους κάνει, «εισφοροδιαφεύγουν» και ρίχνουν έξω το ΙΚΑ) και ότι είναι κάτι σαν τον διευθυντή στο τοπικό σούπερ μάρκετ, επί εκατό ή χίλιες φορές.
> 
> Παράδειγμα: Μάνεσης. Η δήλωση που δημοσιεύεται (δεν την είδα) μήπως αντιστοιχεί στη χρονιά των κινητοποιήσεων; Όπου, ίσως, χρειάστηκε να αναλώσει (εταιρικό ή προσωπικό) κεφάλαιο, έστω και μόνο για να πληρώνει τους «δικούς του» να μην του φύγουν από το μαγαζί; Κεφάλαιο που ενδεχομένως (ή όχι) ήταν δηλωμένα κέρδη (ή όχι) και φορολογημένα (ή όχι) σε προηγούμενες φορολογικές δηλώσεις;



Ναι, σε αυτή την αντίληψη νομίζω κι εγώ ότι πατάει η διαφήμιση του δημοσιεύματος, αν και όχι απαραιτήτως το ίδιο το δημοσίευμα (που βάζει πάνω-κάτω τα πράγματα στη θέση τους). 

Ως προς τον Μάνεση, θα έλεγα πως όχι: η δήλωση είναι η περσινή (οικονομικό έτος 2012, για εισοδήματα του 2011). Η μεγάλη απεργία στη Χαλυβουργία ξεκίνησε τέλη Οκτώβρη του 2011, αφορά δηλαδή μόλις δύο μήνες του έτους.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 6, 2013)

Για να μη γκρινιάζετε: 
"Και όμως υπάρχει φόρος που στην εποχή του μνημονίου καταργήθηκε. Είναι ο φόρος πολυτελούς διαβίωσης που επιβαλλόταν σε ΙΧ υψηλού κυβισμού, σκάφη αναψυχής και αεροσκάφη. Ωστόσο, ο συγκεκριμένος φόρος είναι μια από τις εφεδρείες του υπουργείου Οικονομικών για την περίπτωση που υπάρξουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις από τους στόχους του νέου προϋπολογισμού αναφορικά με τα κρατικά έσοδα."

Πηγή:www.capital.gr


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2013)

*The Greek island of old age* (σαχλός τίτλος για τους αιωνόβιους της Ικαρίας)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20898379

Forty-five years ago, living in the US, he was diagnosed with terminal lung cancer and given nine months to live.
"At the time it was very expensive to have a funeral there," he remembers. "So I said to my wife 'I'm going home to Ikaria to be buried with my parents.'"
By now he has a twinkle in his eye, and is in full flow. It's a story he has dined out on many times, and he clearly doesn't tire of telling it.
"I found my friends in the village where I was born, and we started drinking. I thought, at least I'll die happy."
"Every day we got together, we drank wine, and I waited. Time passed by and I felt stronger. Nine months came - I felt good. Eleven months came - I felt better. And now, 45 years later, I'm still here!"
"A few years ago I went back to the US and tried to find my doctors. But I couldn't find them. They were all dead."

He makes about 700 litres of wine a year, he says.
"Do you drink it all yourself?" I ask. "No!" He's shocked at the suggestion. "I drink it with my friends."


Καλημέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2013)

Ίσως έχει σχέση με το ότι ο χρόνος στην Ικαρία κυλάει αλλιώς... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2013)

This machine... prints brick roads:)
Οι εργάτες εξακολουθούν να δουλεύουν, άρα μεροκάματα δεν χάνονται, αλλά χωρίς να σπάνε την πλάτη τους. Και το μηχάνημα στρώνει 300 τ.μ. άψογου λιθόστρωτου σε μια μέρα. Σαν καλή ιδέα δεν φαίνεται;
Κι εδώ το επίσημο σάιτ.

Δείτε και στο βιντεάκι το μηχάνημα εν δράσει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Ποιον πολιτικό παρακολουθεί περισσότερο; "Βλέπω ειδήσεις και ενημερώνομαι, ακούω όλους τους πολιτικούς λόγους, ιδίως όμως του κ. Βενιζέλου. Είναι πολύ προσεκτική και καλά δομημένη η κάθε του ομιλία. Εξετάζω την ποιότητα, όχι την αξιοπιστία των λόγων του", λέει και ο δημοσιογράφος ρωτάει. "Πιστεύετε πως λέει αλήθειες"; Η απάντηση της κ. Δημουλά είναι μονολεκτική. "Όχι". （news 247）


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Είδηση για ποδηλάτες: Βρήκε το ποδήλατό της μετά από 59 χρόνια! (news 247) (το 'χε 'καταπιεί δέντρο)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 7, 2013)

Το είχα ξαναδιαβάσει πριν μερικούς μήνες. Η ιστορία έλεγε ότι το ποδήλατο άνηκε σε ένα νεαρό που τον πήραν στον πόλεμο. Στην πραγματικότητα, το δέντρο το άφησε εκεί το 1954 ο γιος της παραπάνω κυρίας, ο οποίος δεν το ήθελε γιατί ήταν, λέει, κοριτσίστικο. Όπως διάβασα στο snopes, μάλλον το δέντρο βρέθηκε στη θέση αυτή με λίγη βοήθεια: http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/bicycle.asp


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2013)

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η "λίγη βοήθεια" είναι ότι κάποιοι άλλοι μετακίνησαν το ποδήλατο του μικρού από εκεί που το είχε αφήσει και το ακούμπησαν σ' ένα δέντρο με τρόπο που το δέντρο, μεγαλώνοντας, το αγκάλιασε μέσα του. Όχι ότι η υπόθεση είναι στημένη. Στην ουσία δηλ. δεν αλλάζει κάτι.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2013)

Έχω δει πάμπολλες φορές αντικείμενα σφηνωμένα μέσα σε κορμούς και κλαδιά, που τα αγκαλιάζει το δέντρο καθώς μεγαλώνει και τα κλείνει μέσα του. Σιδερένια κάγκελα, πλέγματα, σύρματα, χοντρά σκοινιά και διάφορα τέτοια. Όμως ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδα ολόκληρο ποδήλατο! :)


----------



## elimeli (Jan 7, 2013)

Για δείτε και μια ελιά στην αρχαία Γόρτυνα που κατάπιε ολόκληρο κίονα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> *The Greek island of old age* (σαχλός τίτλος για τους αιωνόβιους της Ικαρίας)
> [...]
> He makes about 700 litres of wine a year, he says.
> "Do you drink it all yourself?" I ask. "No!" He's shocked at the suggestion. "I drink it with my friends."
> ...





bernardina said:


> Ίσως έχει σχέση με το ότι ο χρόνος στην Ικαρία κυλάει αλλιώς... ;)



Ικαρία είναι μόνο μία. Νικαριά είναι μόνο μια· όπου βρίσκεις την υγειά, σε μια νυχτιά.

Καλή βραδιά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Ο σκηνοθέτης Νίκος Μαστοράκης σημειώνει χαρακτηριστικά: «Έχοντας την εμπειρία δύο παγκόσμιων πολέμων, της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης και της Μεγάλης Αλλαγής της Ανατολικής Γερμανίας σε Κομμουνιστικό κράτος, ο Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ αρχίζει να γράφει το *1929, πολύ νωρίς,* την Αγία Ιωάννα των Σφαγείων την οποία δε θα προλάβει να ανεβάσει ποτέ ο ίδιος. Έτσι, η Αγία Ιωάννα, που είναι περισσότερο μία παράφραση παρά μία παρωδία της Παρθένου της Ορλεάνης του Σίλλερ, παίχτηκε μετά το θάνατό του το 1959, την εποχή που μαγειρεύεται το οικονομικό θαύμα της μεταπολεμικής Γερμανίας, και αποτελεί ίσως το υστερόγραφο της πνευματικής του πορείας. (από εδώ)

Είναι δυνατόν να είπε τέτοιες μπαρούφες ο άνθρωπος; Μάλλον λάθος θα έχει γίνει!
Αμ αυτό το "μαγειρεύεται" τι σου λέει; Αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται λάθος, και φοβάμαι ότι τον χαρακτηρίζει...


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2013)

Σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα:

Τα «μαϊμού» προφυλακτικά διαπιστώθηκε ότι σπάνε πολύ πιο εύκολα, αντιγράφουν όμως τα πρωτότυπα τόσο πιστά ώστε μόνο ειδικά εκπαιδευμένα σκυλιά μπορούν να τα αναγνωρίσουν.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231229349

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι αυτά τα σκυλιά (που ελπίζω να εννοείται ότι κάνουν την αναγνώριση με την όσφρηση) θα αποτελούν αρωγούς κάποιας υπηρεσίας flexicurity / ελαστασφάλειας...
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ο σκηνοθέτης Νίκος Μαστοράκης σημειώνει χαρακτηριστικά: «Έχοντας την εμπειρία δύο παγκόσμιων πολέμων, της δημοκρατίας της Βαϊμάρης και της Μεγάλης Αλλαγής της Ανατολικής Γερμανίας σε Κομμουνιστικό κράτος, ο Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ αρχίζει να γράφει το *1929, πολύ νωρίς,* την Αγία Ιωάννα των Σφαγείων την οποία δε θα προλάβει να ανεβάσει ποτέ ο ίδιος. Έτσι, η Αγία Ιωάννα, που είναι περισσότερο μία παράφραση παρά μία παρωδία της Παρθένου της Ορλεάνης του Σίλλερ, παίχτηκε μετά το θάνατό του το 1959, την εποχή που μαγειρεύεται το οικονομικό θαύμα της μεταπολεμικής Γερμανίας, και αποτελεί ίσως το υστερόγραφο της πνευματικής του πορείας. (από εδώ)
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν να είπε τέτοιες μπαρούφες ο άνθρωπος; Μάλλον λάθος θα έχει γίνει!
> Αμ αυτό το "μαγειρεύεται" τι σου λέει; Αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται λάθος, και φοβάμαι ότι τον χαρακτηρίζει...


Τι εννοεί πραγματικά ο ποιητής σκηνοθέτης;

_Ο Μπρεχτ (που --άσχετο με το έργο, αλλά το αναφέρω έτσι κι αλλιώς-- έζησε δύο ΠΠ, τη Βαϊμάρη και τη ΛΓΔ) άρχισε να γράφει το 1929... κλπ κλπ..._


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Ε όχι, δε στέκει.
Πάντως, κοίταζα μετά την εργογραφία του και είδα ότι εκτός από την Ιωάνα των Σφαγείων του 1929 έγραψε κι ένα άλλο έργο με Ιωάννα, το 1952, οπότε ικανοποιούνται οι 2 πόλεμοι κλπ. Αλλά και πάλι, πώς προκύπτει τέτοιο τραγικό κουβάρι;

---------
Από σχόλιο σε άρθρο του Προταγκόν:

Ο Σέρλοκ Χολμς και ο Γουότσον πάνε να κάνουν κάμπινγκ. Στήνουν τη σκηνή, τρώνε, μιλάνε και πέφτουν για ύπνο. Μετά από 4 ώρες ο Χολμς λέει στον Γουότσον:
-Ανοιξε τα μάτια σου και πες μου τί αντιλαμβάνεσαι απ' αυτά που παρατηρείς
Ο Γουότσον ξυπνάει, ανοίγει τα μάτια του, κοιτάει τον ουρανό και του λέει:
-Από μετεωρολογικής απόψεως, αύριο θα έχει αίθριο καιρό διότι έχει ξαστεριά. Από αστρονομικής απόψεως παρατηρώ το Αλφα του Κενταύρου να λάμπει περισσότερο. Από αστρολογικής απόψεως, παρατηρώ τον αστερισμό του Κριού.
- Γουότσον, είσαι ηλίθιος. Μας κλέψαν τη σκηνή.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> [...]Από σχόλιο σε άρθρο του Προταγκόν:
> 
> Ο Σέρλοκ Χολμς και ο Γουότσον πάνε να κάνουν κάμπινγκ. [...] Μας κλέψαν τη σκηνή.


 
The "*world's funniest joke*" is a term used by Richard Wiseman of the University of Hertfordshire in 2002 to summarize one of the results of his research. For his experiment, named *LaughLab*, he created a website (*) where people could rate and submit jokes. Purposes of the research included discovering the joke that had the widest appeal and understanding among different cultures, demographics and countries.

*The Jokes*
The winning joke, which was later found to be based on a 1951 _Goon Show_ sketch by Spike Milligan, was submitted by Gurpal Gosal of Manchester:

Two hunters are out in the woods when one of them collapses. He doesn't seem to be breathing and his eyes are glazed. The other guy whips out his phone and calls the emergency services. He gasps, "My friend is dead! What can I do?" The operator says "Calm down. I can help. First, let's make sure he's dead." There is a silence, then a gun shot is heard. Back on the phone, the guy says "OK, now what?"

The second place finisher and early leader was this joke, submitted by Geoff Anandappa of Blackpool:

Sherlock Holmes and Dr Watson were going camping. They pitched their tent under the stars and went to sleep. Sometime in the middle of the night Holmes woke Watson up and said: "Watson, look up at the sky, and tell me what you see." Watson replied: "I see millions and millions of stars." Holmes said: "And what do you deduce from that?" Watson replied: "Well, if there are millions of stars, and if even a few of those have planets, it’s quite likely there are some planets like Earth out there. And if there are a few planets like Earth out there, there might also be life." And Holmes said: "Watson, you idiot, it means that somebody stole our tent." [_στδ. _Wassup, Holmes?]
[...]

Researchers also included five computer-generated jokes, four of which fared rather poorly, but one was rated higher than one third of the human jokes:

"What kind of murderer has moral fiber?" — "A cereal killer."

* Read our final report about the project here and download over 1000 of the LaughLab jokes (all clean!) here.

Και φυσικά εκτός συναγωνισμού, επειδή έχει και μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον** , The Funniest Joke in the World:






** "Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer? Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!" :blink:


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2013)

Αχ, τι ωραία όλα αυτά, daeman, θενκς!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2013)

07-01-2013: Ανοιχτοί 3 χώροι φιλοξενίας για τους άστεγους

Έκτακτα μέτρα για την προστασία των αστέγων πολιτών από το ψύχος λαμβάνει ο δήμος Αθηναίων, θέτοντας εκτάκτως σε λειτουργία ως χώρους φιλοξενίας, σε πρώτη φάση, τρία (3) δημοτικά κτίρια. Έτσι, από σήμερα Δευτέρα 7 Ιανουαρίου 2013, και για όσο απαιτήσουν οι έκτακτες συνθήκες, θα λειτουργούν όλο το 24ωρο οι εξής χώροι:

1) Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο 4ου Διαμερίσματος

οδός Λένορμαν και Αλεξανδρείας

2) Λέσχη Φιλίας Αγίου Παύλου

οδός Μαμούρη και Δύμης (τηλ. 210 8223946, 210 8223184)

3) Λέσχη Φιλίας Κυψέλης

οδός Αγίου Μελετίου και Ξεναγόρα (τηλ. 210 8674900)

Καθ΄όλη τη διάρκεια του 24ώρου θα λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνική γραμμή 1960, για πληροφορίες και ανάγκη βοήθειας μόνο για την περιοχή του δήμου Αθηναίων.

Η λήψη εκτάκτων μέτρων για την προστασία των αστέγων γίνεται σε στενή συνεργασία του δήμου Αθηναίων με το υπουργείο Εργασίας Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Πρόνοιας και το Εθνικό Κέντρο Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης, καθώς και με τη σύμπραξη φορέων και εθελοντικών και Μη Κυβερνητικών Οργανώσεων που εξειδικεύονται στο ζήτημα των αστέγων (Γιατροί του Κόσμου, ΚΕΘΕΑ Exelixis, ΟΚΑΝΑ, Κλίμακα, PRAKSIS, Ελληνικός Ερυθρός Σταυρός, Γιατροί χωρίς Σύνορα).

Ομάδες εργασίας (street work) του Κέντρου Υποδοχής και Αλληλεγγύης του δήμου Αθηναίων, σε συνεργασία με τις εθελοντικές οργανώσεις, θα ενημερώνουν τους άστεγους συμπολίτες μας για τους χώρους φιλοξενίας που έχουν διατεθεί, θα μοιράζουν υλικά, φάρμακα και ζεστό ρόφημα, και θα φροντίζουν για τη διακομιδή σε νοσοκομεία, περιστατικών που το απαιτούν. 


Και

Φροντίδα για τα αδέσποτα της Αθήνας στο ψύχος

Φροντίδα για τα αδέσποτα της Αθήνας στο ψύχος
Λόγω των χαμηλών θερμοκρασιών, τα συνεργεία περισυλλογής αδέσποτων ζώων του δήμου Αθηναίων βρίσκονται σε αυξημένη επιχειρησιακή ετοιμότητα, προκειμένου να ανταποκριθούν σε έκτακτα περιστατικά που αφορούν σε αδέσποτα ζώα.
Τα κεντρικά γραφεία της Διεύθυνσης Αστικής Πανίδας του δήμου Αθηναίων, θα λειτουργούν, όσο το απαιτήσουν οι συνθήκες, με διευρυμένο ωράριο από τις 7 το πρωί και έως τις 10 το βράδυ, προκειμένου να δέχονται αναφορές πολιτών (τηλ. επικοινωνίας: 210 3239201και 210 3239202) για έκτακτα περιστατικά.

Για την εξασφάλιση τροφής για τα αδέσποτα ζώα, στο πλαίσιο υλοποίησης μνημονίου συνεργασίας του δήμου Αθηναίων με τοπικά φιλοζωικά σωματεία και ενώσεις για την καθημερινή σίτιση των αδέσποτων ζώων της πόλης, έχουν ήδη διανεμηθεί τροφές με τις οποίες τα μέλη των συνεργαζομένων σωματείων θα σιτίζουν τα αδέσποτα ζώα.
Ο αρμόδιος Αντιδήμαρχος κ. Άγγελος Αντωνόπουλος, καλεί τους πολίτες να συνεργάζονται αυτές τις ημέρες άμεσα με την αρμόδια δημοτική υπηρεσία για την προστασία των αδέσποτων ζώων της πόλης και να επιδείξουν μία επισταμένη προσοχή στις υποδομές παροχής νερού που έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε δημόσιους χώρους, είτε ενημερώνοντας για τυχόν προβλήματα, είτε γεμίζοντάς τις. 

Ημερομηνία: Τρι, 08/01/2013 - 18:20

Εδώ δεν έχω κανέναν ενδοιασμό να πω: Διαδώστε το!


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2013)

Μα... νόμιζα ότι ο σκοπός της προστασίας των αδέσποτων είναι να μην είναι αδέσποτα, όχι να τα βοηθάει να παραμείνουν αδέσποτα.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 9, 2013)

America's Real Criminal Element: Lead.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> America's Real Criminal Element: Lead.


Τι λες βρε παιδί μου! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! (Ελπίζω το κάδμιο να μην είναι εξίσου τοξικό )


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

*Μπραζίλια, Βραζιλία*
Το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο ποδοσφαίρου φιλοξενεί το επόμενο έτος η Βραζιλία και οι ιερόδουλες αποφάσισαν να μάθουν αγγλικά προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσουν καλύτερα τους χιλιάδες φιλάθλους που θα σπεύσουν στη χώρα.
Η Ένωση Ιερόδουλων της πολιτείας Μίνας Ζεράις (με 80.000 μέλη) ξεκίνησε τη δωρεάν εκμάθηση της γλώσσας στα μέλη της.
«Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή 30, αλλά μέχρι το τέλος του έτους θα έχουμε φτάσει τις 300» δηλώνει η 46χρονη πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Σίντα Βιέιρα.
Όπως μεταδίδει η ανταποκρίτρια της El Pais στη χώρα, αναζητούνται εθελοντές για τη διδασκαλία της γλώσσας με δυνατότητα να εργαστούν για τους επόμενους οκτώ μήνες.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχουν βρεθεί 10 άτομα.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231229675

Γιατί εθελοντικά; Χάθηκε ο αντιπραγματισμός;


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2013)

Τι μου θύμισε: _Ο κήπος είναι ανθηρός_


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, στη θεωρία της μετασχηματιστικής γραμματικής, όταν μετακινείται μια φράση, αφήνει πίσω της ένα ίχνος. Εσείς, τίποτα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2013)

Costas said:


> Βρε παιδιά, στη θεωρία της μετασχηματιστικής γραμματικής, όταν μετακινείται μια φράση, αφήνει πίσω της ένα ίχνος. Εσείς, τίποτα;


Οι μη γνωρίζοντες και μη παρακολουθούντες βλέπουν ξαφνικά το μετακινημένο θέμα σαν ένα νέο νήμα-έκπληξη. Οι παρακολουθούντες έχουν το πρόσθετο πλεονέκτημα τού _follow the trail_, _guess where they are now_ (σκεφτείτε παιδικά παιχνίδια). Τι τις θέλετε τις ευκολίες...


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Εσύ θα ανατρέψεις και τον Τσόμσκι!


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2013)

Τιμογιαννάκης: Στο υπόλοιπο, αδυνατούμε να συμμορφωθούμε με την άποψη η οποία καταλήγει περισσότερο ως πυροτέχνημα παρά ως ολοκληρωμένο πείραμα. Διότι, *από τη Φυσική μάθαμε ότι το πείραμα χρειάζεται απόδειξη.* Ντόινγκ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πάρε να 'χεις (έχει και κάτι ωραία εκκαθαριστικά της Εφορίας). Ωστόσο το μυστήριο παραμένει...



Συνέχεια σε αυτό:

Σωκράτης Κόκκαλης: Δεν δήλωσα 26.871 ευρώ αλλά 772.368 ευρώ

Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος: Δεν δήλωσα εισόδημα 18.217 ευρώ αλλά 1.731.493 ευρώ

Απάντηση του προέδρου του Ομίλου ΣΚΑΪ σε συκοφαντικό δημοσίευμα για τα εισοδήματά του (Ο Αλαφούζος δεν λέει πόσα δήλωσε, αλλά ότι πλήρωσε μόνο για ειδική εισφορά αλληλεγγύης 208.240,32€, άρα ο φόρος πόσος ήταν;)

Και, από την ανταπάντηση του περιοδικού:

[...]

Δεύτερον, τα δηλωθέντα _ατομικά_ εισοδήματά τους είναι αυτά που λέμε. Ακριβώς αυτά που λέμε. 

Τρίτον, οι επιχειρηματίες μάς επισημαίνουν ότι τα εισοδήματά τους είναι υψηλότερα. Ακριβέστερα, θα έπρεπε να λένε ότι είναι υψηλότερα από τα ατομικά δηλωθέντα. Μα αυτό λέμε κι εμείς. Όχι μόνο δεν το αποκρύπτουμε (στο ρεπορτάζ μας στο περιοδικό θα δείτε, εκτός από τα ίδια τα εκκαθαριστικά όπου φαίνονται τα πάντα, ότι τονίζουμε τα αυτοτελή φορολογούμενά τους και το τεκμαρτό τους εισόδημα) αλλά σε αυτό ακριβώς βασίζουμε τη συλλογιστική που αναπτύσσουμε: δηλώνουν ατομικά τα εισοδήματα μικρομεσαίου που αναφέρουμε και στη συνέχεια παίρνουν από τις εταιρείες τους τόσα μερίσματα ώστε να καλύψουν τα τεκμήριά τους για σκάφη, αεροπλάνα, σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα, δάνεια, οικιακές βοηθούς, κλπ. Τα υπόλοιπα μένουν στις εταιρείες και μεταφέρονται από χρόνο σε χρόνο, φορολογημένα με 20%. Εις νέον έτος, που λένε και οι λογιστές και φοροτεχνικοί.

[...]

Η δική μου απορία είναι: Όταν βγαίνουν από το ΥπΟΙΚ οι περιβόητοι μέσοι όροι δηλωθέντων, ποια ποσά αθροίζουν;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 11, 2013)

Language's digital lifeline.


----------



## Themis (Jan 12, 2013)

Διαβάστε το! Κάποιος δικαστής έκρινε ότι όντως ισχύουν τα όσα γίνονται θεωρητικώς αποδεκτά από τους πάντες, ενώ στην πράξη είναι καλά μόνο για τον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Δες και το σκεπτικό, Ρογήρε, και πες μου αν βρίσκεις νομικό ψεγάδι.

Η διάρκεια και οι συνθήκες κράτησης παραβιάζουν την Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου και ως εκ τούτου οι κατηγορούμενοι για την απόδραση στις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου από τα κρατητήρια της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης Θεσπρωτίας κηρύχθηκαν αθώοι. [...] Στο σκεπτικό του δικαστηρίου, που δημοσιεύεται στην υπ’ αριθμό 682/2012 απόφασή του, αναφέρεται: «Η πράξη αυτή είναι αρχικά και τελικά άδικη και επιπλέον αρχικά καταλογιστή σε καθένα των δραστών της. Όμως αποδείχθηκε επιπλέον ότι οι συνθήκες κράτησης που βίωναν οι κατηγορούμενοι κρατούμενοι μέχρι την ημέρα απόδρασης τους και ειδικότερα ο πρώτος επί εννέα ημέρες, ο δεύτερος επί ένα μήνα [...] και ο δέκατος πέμπτος επί σαράντα πέντε ημέρες, είναι άθλιες και άκρως επικίνδυνες για ανθρώπινα όντα».

Στην απόφαση σημειώνεται πως:
1) Το κρατητήριο στο οποίο κρατούνταν ουδέποτε καθαρίζεται ή απολυμαίνεται και γενικότερα δεν τηρούνται εντός αυτού ούτε οι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες καθαριότητας και υγιεινής [...]
2) Στο εν λόγω κρατητήριο, που έχει συνολικό εμβαδά 15,00 m2 στοιβάζονται άνω των 30 άτομα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην επαρκεί ο χώρος για όλους και να αδυνατούν να ξαπλώσουν όλοι τα βράδια στο έδαφος (δεν υφίστανται κλίνες) για να κοιμηθούν. [...]

«Ως εκ τούτου, κρίνεται ότι απέδρασαν για να αποτρέψουν σοβαρό και αναπότρεπτο με άλλα μέσα κίνδυνο που απειλούσε χωρίς δική τους υπαιτιότητα την υγεία τους και ειδικότερα για να αποτρέψουν τη μόλυνση τους από μεταδοτικές μολυσματικές ασθένειες, δεδομένης της ιδιαιτέρως δυσχερούς πρόσβασης τους σε ιατρική φροντίδα, φαρμακευτική αγωγή και νοσοκομειακή περίθαλψη. Για το λόγο αυτό κρίνεται ότι αίρεται ο αρχικός καταλογισμός της (αρχικώς και τελικώς) άδικης πράξης της απόδρασης που τέλεσαν» αναφέρεται στην απόφαση.

Στηριζόμενο σε αυτά τα στοιχεία, το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι παραβιάζονται τα άρθρα 3, 8, 13 της Ευρωπαϊκής Σύμβασης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, κήρυξε τους κατηγορούμενους αθώους, ενώ επέβαλε στο Δημόσιο να πληρώσει τα δικαστικά έξοδα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι ότι από αυτή την απόφαση απορρέουν τρία εντελώς διαφορετικά "δια ταύτα", που έχουν όλα εκφραστεί πολιτικά πολύ συγκεκριμένα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια: 1) φτιάξτε ανθρωπινά κέντρα κράτησης 2) δώστε τους χαρτιά κι αφήστε τους ελεύθερους να πάνε όπου θέλουν 3) διώξτε αμέσως τους βρομιάρηδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2013)

Από την άλλη, δεν είναι μια νότα αισιοδοξίας όταν συνειδητοποιείς ότι το καταταλαιπωρημένο σύστημα δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα σου έχει και τις δυνατότητες, και τους ανθρώπους, που μπορούν να βρουν τα νομικά εργαλεία και τον τρόπο να σταθούν όρθιοι και να δείξουν ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι σε αυτόν τον τόπο;
Για να σε πιάσει αμέσως μετά η κατάθλιψη επειδή είναι απλώς μια νότα, που πιθανότατα δεν θα ακουστεί ξανά στον επόμενο βαθμό;


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Για μένα η απόφαση στην ουσία λέει ότι το παραπάνω "1" δεν ισχύει, κι ότι εφόσον δεν ισχύει είναι δικαίωμα του ανθρώπου να δραπετεύσει απ' αυτή την κόλαση. Σαφώς και συμφωνώ με την απόφαση, αλλά δεν δείχνει προς κάτι παραπάνω απ' αυτό (ούτε και θα μπορούσε, βέβαια). Εξίσου μπορεί να την επικαλεστούν όλες οι πολιτικές, και η 1 (πρέπει επειγόντως να φτιάξουμε καλύτερες υποδομές, δώστε μας λεφτά), και η 2 αλλά και η 3 ("εμείς τα λέγαμε, μόνη λύση να τους διώξουμε, είναι εστίες μόλυνσης"). Αυτό δηλ. που βλέπω είναι ότι καταρρέοντας η "1" έρχονται στο προσκήνιο οι 2 και 3. Δεν χαίρομαι γι' αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Ουρές στους φούρνους και στα φαρμακεία στις ΗΠΑ ενόψει του πραξικοπήματος! :huh:


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ουρές στους φούρνους και στα φαρμακεία στις ΗΠΑ ενόψει του πραξικοπήματος! :huh:



Yo, bro, πιάσε μου μια μάγκνουμ χραπαχρούπα με τα λιλιά της, τρία σμιθ και γουέσον περιποιημένα με τα σέα τους για τα παιδιά και ένα τζέρικο πουσουλού εννιάρι για την κυρά. Άντε, σβέλτα, έχω διπλοπαρκάρει και φοβάμαι μη με γράψουνε.  :devil:


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Έκοψαν το "Θεός αν είναι"! (Music Heaven)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2013)

Να προσθέσουμε και τη λεξιπλασία από τα σχόλια:

Πάντως για το κανάλι 4Ε, να σας πω πως έχει για οπερατέρ τις αποκαλούμενες και *"καμερα-ηγούμεν"*, δηλαδή κάτι θεούσες σα μοναχές, με μαύρο μακρύ ρούχο, μαύρη ζακέτα και σφιχτό κότσο που πάνε στα ρεπορτάζ, στήνουν τις κάμερές τους και τραβάνε πλάνα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να προσθέσουμε και τη λεξιπλασία από τα σχόλια:
> 
> Πάντως για το κανάλι 4Ε, να σας πω πως έχει για οπερατέρ τις αποκαλούμενες και *"καμερα-ηγούμεν"*, δηλαδή κάτι θεούσες σα μοναχές, με μαύρο μακρύ ρούχο, μαύρη ζακέτα και σφιχτό κότσο που πάνε στα ρεπορτάζ, στήνουν τις κάμερές τους και τραβάνε πλάνα.



Κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή;


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Λεπτομέρειες! διαβάζοντας τα σχόλια από κάτω ανακάλυψα ότι ειμαι έτη φωτός από την τρέχουσα ελληνική πολιτιστική παράδοση, καθώς δεν ήξερα το άσμα του κου Βουγά που παρατίθεται. Βεβαίως αυτό ανήκει στην κατηγορία κλαίει ο διάολος τον πατέρα του, κι εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με σατανιστικά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Καλά βρε Κώστα, βάλθηκες να πάθω τίποτα σημερα, με την παρουσιάστρια- Ντάρθ Βέιντερ και την καμεραγούμαν απο την Επιστροφή της Μούμιας;


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κάτι τέτοιο, δηλαδή;



Παναΐα μ'! To Μαύρο Φάντασμα μπουρκαρίστηκε και λέει τις ειδήσεις. She started out as a villainess, but became a heroine. They started out as women, but became burkas, with their very own opiate. Αυτό θα πει camera shy. Leaves a lot to be imagined, though ("The horror, the horror!", "Oh, the inhumanity!", "Man's inhumanity to woman"). 
"I see some red lips and I want them painted black, no colors anymore; I want them to turn black..."


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Πάντως στην προτελευταία φωτό με εξιτάρουν τα λαμέ γάντια...


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2013)

Εμ, βέβαια, μόνο με γερή δόση φετιχισμού γίνεται δουλειά...


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Τώρα, το τι μπορεί να φοράνε κάτω απ' το νικάμπ, είναι μια άλλη ιστορία (τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω...)


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Τώρα, το τι μπορεί να φοράνε κάτω απ' το νικάμπ, είναι μια άλλη ιστορία (τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω...)



Μα, μπουρκίνι, χωρίς καθόλου φάσα ή φραμπαλά (furbelow), no frills, nonsense. 
Από την Άνω Βόλτα στην κάτω βόλτα. Εγώ βέβαια, χωρίς φραμπαλά δεν κάνω, εν Νίκω, εν οίκω ή εν δήμω. 

Θυμίζω το σχετικό νήμα μας: «Η μπούρκα είναι φυλακή» ;


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Και τελικά, τι έκανε; τα δημοσίεψε; (lifo) Πάντως, κρίμα το παιδί...


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Costas said:


> Και τελικά, τι έκανε; τα δημοσίεψε; (lifo) Πάντως, κρίμα το παιδί...



Κώστα, διάβασα μερικά άρθρα, αλλά επειδή αναμενόμενα οι περισσότεροι ασχολούνται με τα καθέκαστα της - όπως φαίνεται - αυτοκτονίας και τα αίτια που την προκάλεσαν, άκρη δεν έβγαλα και τα παράτησα στην αρχή βαρέθηκα, δεν τα παράτησα όμως τελικά· ψάξε, ψάξε, κάτι βγήκε. Από τη Huffington Post:

*Aaron Swartz, Internet Pioneer, Found Dead Amid Prosecutor 'Bullying' In Unconventional Case*

Open democracy advocate and internet pioneer Aaron Swartz was found dead Friday in an apparent suicide, flooding the digital spectrum with an outpouring of grief. He was 26 years old.

Swartz spent the last two years fighting federal hacking charges. In July 2011, prosecutor Scott Garland working under U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, a politician with her eye on the governor's mansion, charged Swartz with four counts of felony misconduct -- charges that were deemed outrageous by internet experts who understood the case, and wholly unnecessary by the parties Swartz was accused of wronging. 

Swartz repeatedly sought to reduce the charges to a level below felony status, but prosecutors pressed on, adding additional charges so that by September 2012 Swartz faced 13 felony counts and up to half a century in prison.

Swartz had long lived with depression and a host of physical ailments, which made his accomplishments that much more astonishing. Barely a teenager, he codeveloped the RSS feed, before becoming one of the earliest minds behind Reddit.
...
In the fall of 2010, Swartz downloaded millions of academic journal articles from the nonprofit online database JSTOR, which provides such articles free of charge to students and researchers. As a faculty member at Harvard University, Swartz had a JSTOR account, and downloaded the documents over the course of a few weeks from a library at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

JSTOR typically limits users to a few downloads at a time. Swartz's activities ultimately shut down JSTOR's servers briefly, and eventually resulted in MIT's library being blocked by JSTOR for a few days. 

This was inconvenient for JSTOR and MIT, and a violation of JSTOR's Terms of Service agreement. Had JSTOR wanted to pursue civil charges against Swartz for breach of contract, it could have. But JSTOR did not, and washed its hands of the whole affair. In 2013, JSTOR made several million academic journal articles available to anyone, free of charge. Academic research is designed to be publicly accessible and is distinct from the research of private corporations, which assert aggressive intellectual property rights over activities they fund. Last June, Swartz told HuffPost that both JSTOR and MIT had advised prosecutors they were not interested in pursuing criminal or civil charges.

But the government pressed on, interpreting Swartz's actions as a federal crime, alleging mass theft, damaged computers and wire fraud, and suggesting that Swartz stood to gain financially. Federal prosecutors describe Swartz's downloading too quickly from a database to which JSTOR granted him and millions of other scholars free access as:

"Aaron Swartz devised a scheme to defraud JSTOR of a substantial number of journal articles which they had invested in collecting, obtaining the rights to distribute and digitizing," the indictment reads. "He sought to defraud MIT and JSTOR of rights and property." The prosecutors seem unaware that if an article is downloaded, the original copy remains with the owner. 

The indictment also says that, "Swartz intended to distribute these articles through one or more file-sharing sites." JSTOR has just released 4.5 million articles to public this week.

The indictment does briefly acknowledge that Swartz had legal access to JSTOR's database. "Although Harvard provided access to JSTOR's services and archive as needed for his research, Swartz used MIT's computer networks to steal millions of articles from JSTOR." But the indictment does not note that Harvard and MIT have an explicit library sharing arrangement, granting scholars at one school access to many of the works and titles at the other. JSTOR has no specific academic allegiance. Its titles are available to all students at all universities at all times. 

JSTOR issued a statement late on Saturday expressing regret at Swartz's passing, criticizing his prosecution.

"The case is one that we ourselves had regretted being drawn into from the outset, since JSTOR’s mission is to foster widespread access to the world’s body of scholarly knowledge," the statement reads. "At the same time, as one of the largest archives of scholarly literature in the world, we must be careful stewards of the information entrusted to us by the owners and creators of that content. _To that end, Aaron returned the data he had in his possession and JSTOR settled any civil claims we might have had against him in June 2011._"

All 13 counts against Swartz rest on the idea that he stole or damaged JSTOR and MIT property.
...
The FBI had investigated Swartz prior to the JSTOR incident in 2009, when Swartz wrote a script mass-downloading many U.S. court documents held in the pricey PACER database. Although court documents are in the public domain, PACER charges a premium for collecting the documents and making them searchable. Swartz paid PACER for mass downloads, then sent the documents to another free database.

In addition to earning the ire of PACER, the FBI and the office of U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz, Swartz wrote the programming for RSS 1.0, an extremely common and useful computer tool. He helped start Reddit and also helped launch Creative Commons -- a special intellectual property license allowing anyone to use creative work, provided it is not sold for profit. 

He was the founder of the progressive political advocacy group Demand Progress, which was extremely active during the legislative battle over the Stop Online Piracy Act. He co-founded the Progressive Change Campaign Committee, though he has not worked with the organization in some time. More recently, he was working with Matt Stoller, a writer and former aide to Rep. Alan Grayson (D-Fla.), on a longterm project aimed at ending the drug war.

"What people saw in public was a fearless advocate of open information, who was nonetheless realistic about the limits to what open information could do without radical political reform," Farrell said.

He added: "He shared the urgent concern of his friend, [MSNBC host] Chris Hayes, to address what economic inequality was doing to this country. What many, many people saw in private was his extraordinary generosity with both time and resources. He had made enough money from the sale of Reddit to Conde Nast to live without working for several years, as long as he was reasonably frugal. So what he did, was to spend his life trying to figure out ways in which he could be helpful to people and causes he liked. Since his death, I've heard an outpouring of stories from people whom he helped set up websites for, read and critiqued work and so on. He combined technological brilliance with enormous amounts of energy, and a real understanding of politics."
Posted: 01/12/2013 5:13 pm EST | Updated: 01/13/2013 2:30 am EST 

Aπό τη *NY Times*:

In 2011, however, Mr. Swartz went beyond that, according to a federal indictment. In an effort to provide free public access to JSTOR, he broke into computer networks at M.I.T. by means that included gaining entry to a utility closet on campus and leaving a laptop that signed into the university network under a false account, federal officials said. 

_Mr. Swartz turned over his hard drives with 4.8 million documents, and JSTOR declined to pursue the case._ But Carmen M. Ortiz, a United States attorney, pressed on, saying that “stealing is stealing, whether you use a computer command or a crowbar, and whether you take documents, data or dollars.”
Published: January 12, 2013


Και από τον Cory Doctorow:

Expert witness describes Aaron Swartz's "crimes" 
RIP, Aaron Swartz


Σχετικό νήμα: *Research Archive JStor Moves Toward Open Access*.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Μάλιστα· τελικά τα επέστρεψε, δηλαδή. Τι να πεις; βαριά αρρώστια η κατάθλιψη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

Ίσως εδω κολλάει κάτι που είδα χτες


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

Φωτογραφίες από καταυλισμό Συρίων προσφύγων στην Ιορδανία. Τραγική κατάσταση. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

Τα τούρκικα σήριαλ δάκτυλος των Αμερικανών για την άρνηση της εθνικής ταυτότητας των θεατών, καταστρέφουν την κοινωνία δείχνοντας αίσχη ασύμβατα με τα ήθη μας, παίρνουν δουλειές απ' τα χέρια των παιδιών μας, δεν έχει μείνει ένα ντόπιο σήριαλ πια, κλπ κλπ, λένε οι Πακιστανοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ίσως εδω κολλάει κάτι που είδα χτες
> View attachment 3483


 Αυτό δεν είναι καινούριο, έχει κυκλοφορήσει από τότε που συνελήφθη ο ΝτοτΚομ ο οποίος, να πούμε, δεν έχει καταδικαστεί ακόμα, διότι συνελήφθη πριν ένα χρόνο και η υπόθεση βρίσκεται ακόμα στα δικαστήρια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2013)

President Obama asked me who I think is preventing democracy in the Middle East. I told him, “The husbands.” The husband does not want his wife to have equal rights. Without equal rights, it will be impossible to save Egypt, because if women are not educated, the children are not educated. People who cannot read and write can’t make a living. They are finished. (Σιμόν Πέρες, ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι καινούριο, έχει κυκλοφορήσει από τότε που συνελήφθη ο ΝτοτΚομ ο οποίος, να πούμε, δεν έχει καταδικαστεί ακόμα, διότι συνελήφθη πριν ένα χρόνο και η υπόθεση βρίσκεται ακόμα στα δικαστήρια.



Ναι, αλλά όπως είπα το είδα χτες σαν σχόλιο στην είδηση της αυτοκτονίας του άλλου και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι σχετικό σχόλιο. Γιατί η κατάθλιψη είναι μεν ό,τι είπε ο Κώστας πιο πάνω, αλλά παίζουν το ρόλο τους και εξωγενείς παράγοντες, όπως π.χ. η απειλή να βρεθείς έστω και μια μέρα σε αμερικανική φυλακή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2013)

Φυσικά. Ορίστε ένα δικό του μανιφέστο, μια ομιλία του για τον αγώνα εναντίον του PIPA/SOPA, και δύο νεκρολογίες/καταγγελίες από δύο φίλους του (ο ένας συγγραφέας και ο άλλος δικηγόρος) [1][2]. Τέλος, η ανακοίνωση του JSTOR. Τα βρήκα σαν λινκ στο άρθρο της ΝΥΤ (παρότι και οι δύο κριτικάρουν δύο διατυπώσεις της εφημερίδας). Ο δικηγόρος κατηγορεί και το MIT, ότι σε αντίθεση με το JSTOR δεν αποθάρρυνε την κα. εισαγγελέα να προσπαθήσει να του πάρει το σκαλπ. Γι' αυτό και το ΜΙΤ, όπως λέει το άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, διέταξε...."ΕΔΕ" για να δει μήπως έφταιξε σε κάτι στην όλη υπόθεση, με την τροπή που αυτή πήρε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2013)

Και ορίστε πώς κατάλαβε ένας δικαστής στις ΗΠΑ την έννοια του ψηφιακού βιβλίου και της ψηφιακής βιβλιοθήκης:
http://www.lifo.gr/now/digital-life/21421
(Τίτλος και υπότιτλος στη LiFO, Η πρώτη βιβλιοθήκη χωρίς βιβλία είναι γεγονός: BiblioTech όπως λέμε Apple Store) μου φαίνονται ακόμη πιο άκυρα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2013)

Είναι παρμένα από εδώ. 
America's first bookless public library will look 'like an Apple Store'. 
"If you want to get an idea what it looks like, go into an Apple store," Wolff told the San Antonio Express News.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 15, 2013)

Aaron Swartz Faced A More Severe Prison Term Than Killers, Slave Dealers And Bank Robbers


On Friday, Internet pioneer and open information activist Aaron Swartz took his own life at the age of 26. At the time of his death, Swartz was under indictment for logging into JSTOR, a database of scholarly articles, and rapidly downloading those articles with the intent to make them public. If Swartz had lived to be convicted of the charges against him, he faced 50 years or more in a federal prison.
To put these charges in perspective, here are ten examples of federal crimes that carry lesser prison sentences than Swartz’ alleged crime of downloading academic articles in an effort to make knowledge widely available to the public:
*Manslaughter...
Bank Robbery: ....
Selling Child Pornography: ...
Knowingly Spreading AIDS: ...
Selling Slaves: ...
Genocidal Eugenics: ...
Helping al-Qaeda Develop A Nuclear Weapon: ...
Violence At International Airports: ...
Threatening The President: ...
Assaulting A Supreme Court Justice: ...
*
It should be noted that Swartz faced such a stiff sentence because prosecutors charged him with multiple federal crimes arising out of his efforts to download and distribute academic papers. Similarly, a person who robbed a bank, sold a slave, and then rounded out their day by breaking Justice Scalia’s nose would also risk spending the next 50 years in prison, just like Aaron Swartz did.
Indeed, if Swartz’s story reveals anything, it is the power of prosecutors to pressure defendants into plea bargains by stringing multiple criminal charges together and threatening outlandish prison sentences. Whatever one thinks of Swartz’s actions, which were likely illegal and probably should be illegal, it is difficult to justify treating him as if he were a more dangerous criminal than someone who flies into a rage and kills their own brother.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2013)

Μια πιο ανάλαφρη ματιά της πραγματικότητας, από το skai.gr:

*Ο «foufoutos» πλαισιώνει τα προβλήματα της ηλεκτρονικής συνταγογράφησης*

Την έντονη αντίδραση του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών (ΙΣΑ) προκάλεσε η κωδική ονομασία «foufoutos» (φούφουτος) που υπήρχε στο σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής συνταγογράφησης, στη θέση όπου πρέπει να συμπληρώσουν το όνομά τους οι γιατροί.

Όπως αναφέρει σε σχετική ανακοίνωσή του ο ΙΣΑ, η επίμαχη λέξη έχει «αρνητικό περιεχόμενο και έννοια και είναι άκρως συκοφαντική και δυσφημιστική για τους ιατρούς», με τον Σύλλογο να κάνει λόγο για «ασέβεια» στην αντιμετώπιση του ιατρικού λειτουργήματος, «θράσος» από μέρους όποιου έκανε την εν λόγω ρύθμιση και «δόλο» από την πλευρά όσων την ανήρτησαν.

Την ίδια στιγμή, συνεχίζονται για δεύτερη ημέρα τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η νέα εφαρμογή ηλεκτρονικής συνταγογράφησης, όπως ανέφερε, μιλώντας στον ΣΚΑΪ, ο πρόεδρος του Ιατρικού Συλλόγου Αθηνών, Γιώργος Πατούλης.

Ως συνέπεια των χθεσινών τεχνικών δυσκολιών, επί αρκετή ώρα οι γιατροί δεν μπορούσαν να συνταγογραφήσουν, επακόλουθα οι φαρμακοποιοί δεν μπορούσαν να εκτελέσουν συνταγές, και οι ασφαλισμένοι ταλαιπωρήθηκαν.

Για μεμονωμένα προβλήματα έκανε λόγο σε ανακοίνωσή της η Ηλεκτρονική Διακυβέρνηση Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης Α.Ε (ΗΔΙΚΑ), που φέρει την ευθύνη για την εφαρμογή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2013)

Δόχτορα, είναι πρωταπριλιά κιόλας; Καλά, πόσον καιρό κοιμόμουνα;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

Πηγαίνετε να παίξετε με το interactive σηματάκι του Γούγλη. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2013)

Πολύ γλυκούλης παιδικός σταθμός στο Μπιγιανκούρ! (Dezeen)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πολύ γλυκούλης παιδικός σταθμός στο Μπιγιανκούρ! (Dezeen)



Πράγματι! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Είναι σαν εκείνο το δέντρο με το ποδήλατο; Ήρθε το νηπιαγωγείο και μεγάλωσε γύρω από την ξεχασμένη καμηλοπάρδαλη; :blink: mg: :scared:


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Όταν βλέπω κάποιες φωτογραφίες τοπίων σαν τις (σαν ψεύτικες) φωτογραφίες αυτής της σελίδας (τη διεύθυνση τη βρήκα σε τιτίβισμα του protagon.gr), συχνά τρέχω μετά στο Google Earth/Google Maps να τις δω από ψηλά, από τις δορυφορικές κάμερες, να διαπιστώσω πόσο απέχει η φιλτραρισμένη τέχνη από την πραγματικότητα. Για παράδειγμα, τα πολύχρωμα βουνά στο Zhangye της Κίνας, που είχαμε δει και σε κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα, δεν κάνουν την ίδια εντύπωση από τις κάμερες των δορυφόρων. Αξίζουν πάντως, ακόμα και σαν «ενισχυμένη» πραγματικότητα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

...
Περυσινές δημοσιεύσεις, νοεμβριοδεκεμβριάτικες, αυτά τα τοπία όμως δεν είναι εφήμερα. 
Αξίζουν μια ματιά, μια ανάσα, ένα ονείρεμα (για να μην πω μετεγκατάσταση):

20 πανέμορφα μέρη απ' όλο τον κόσμο, όπως τα επέλεξε το CoolHunter 
Άλλα 20 πανέμορφα μέρη απ' όλο τον κόσμο, .............>>
20 πανέμορφα μέρη απ' όλο τον κόσμο #3, ................>>
Lifo


----------



## crystal (Jan 17, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, ετούτο εδώ το ξέρεις;

http://twistedsifter.com/

Για τα διαλείμματα!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

crystal said:


> Δαεμάνε, ετούτο εδώ το ξέρεις;
> 
> http://twistedsifter.com/
> 
> Για τα διαλείμματα!



Χεχεχε. Στα ίδια μέρη κάνουμε διάλειμμα. :devil:

Φάτε μάτια ψάρια, γμτ!


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

crystal said:


> Δαεμάνε, ετούτο εδώ το ξέρεις;
> 
> http://twistedsifter.com/
> 
> Για τα διαλείμματα!


Με κατέστρεψες! Θα μου βγουν τα μάτια απ' το γούρλωμα και το διάβασμα, θα τα κλείνω και θα φαντάζομαι εικόνες, ιστορίες, μουσικές, και ποιος δουλεύει μετά; Ευχαριστώ όμως. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν δεν έχεις υποχρεώσεις, δεν ευχαριστιέσαι τόσο πολύ τον ελεύθερο χρόνο, όταν τον βρεις, κι ας αργήσει...:) 

Εδιτ: Καλώς την και την άλλη. Όνειρα γλυκά, μπρε Μπέρνη Μπρένη.

Καλιέ πατριωτάκια, καλιέ, ελεήστε τον αόμματο...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 19, 2013)

Σήμερα


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2013)

Τώρα ποιον να πιστέψουμε; 

Τον κύριο Τάσο Μπουντούρη που είπε τον πόνο του στην Espresso;Ο Τάσος Μπουντούρης ξεκίνησε τον αθλητισμό όταν ήταν πέντε χρόνων. Μάλιστα ήταν αυτός που επινόησε την κατηγορία «Οptimist» που στη συνέχεια έγινε γνωστή σε όλο τον κόσμο: «Ο πατέρας μου ήταν ιστιοπλόος και από εκείνον αγάπησα τα σκαριά. Ήμουν παιδάκι όταν έπαιζα μέσα στο λιμάνι και χάζευα τα σκάφη. Μια μέρα έπαιζα με αυτά τα μικρά βαρκάκια που τα έχουν οι θαλαμηγοί για να βγαίνει το πλήρωμα στη στεριά. Με είδε ο Γουλανδρής να πηγαίνω σφαίρα πάνω σε ένα από αυτά και αμέσως παρήγγειλε καμιά δεκαριά. Ετσι ξεκίνησαν να βγαίνουν στη θάλασσα μικρότερες ηλικίες και καθιερώθηκε η κατηγορία “Optimist”» εξηγεί στην «Espresso».
...
Ο Τάσος Μπουντούρης γεννήθηκε στον Πειραιά τον Αύγουστο του 1955. 

​ 
Ή τη Wikipedia;The Optimist was designed in 1947 by American Clark Mills, inspired by the Soap-box Derby program that is sponsored by Optimist International service club to encourage father/son construction of gravity powered cars for down-hill competition. Mills' home town of Clearwater, Florida has no hills so he designed a simple pram that could be built from a single sheet of plywood, and donated the plan to the Optimists. The design was slightly modified and introduced to Europe by the Dane, Axel Damsgaard, and spread outwards across Europe from Scandinavia. The design was standardized in 1960 and became a strict one-design in 1995.
​[SUP] ....[/SUP]
​The first World Championships were held in Great Britain in 1962, and they have since been arranged annually.​


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2013)

Α, σου το κλέβω!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2013)

Με την ευχή μου :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 19, 2013)

The leader of Bulgaria's opposition Movement for Rights and Freedoms, Ahmet Dogan, escaped an apparent assassination attempt Saturday while addressing a party congress in Sofia, local media reported. The attacker pointed a gun at Dogan, but was prevented from firing, according to the reports. While security wrestled with the attacker, Dogan was tackled to the ground by his bodyguards. The party, which mainly represents the Turkish minority in Bulgaria, had called the convention to elect a new leadership. Dogan, 58, has led the party since founding it in 1990.

After taking part in the governing coalition, the party switched to the opposition following the 2009 elections, which were won by the conservative Gerb party of Prime Minister Boyko Borisov.

Following reports of the attack, Borisov ordered Interior Minister Tsvetan Tsvetanov to attend the Movement for Rights and Freedoms congress.The video from the Saturday event in Sofia shows the man climbing the podium where Ahmed Dogan, the leader of the Movement for Rights and Freedoms, was speaking on Saturday, and pointing the gun to his face. Dogan struck the man before other delegates wrestled the assailant to the ground, and police took him away.

Εδώ το βίντεο.


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Έκρηξη στο Mall στο Μαρούσι σήμερα το πρωί.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 21, 2013)

Οι φήμες που ήθελαν τον γάτο του Ζάζουλα να έχει μουντζώσει το αριστεροδιανοουμενίστικο παρελθόν του και να κινείται στους πιο ελιτ κύκλους της Γουολ Στριτ, επαληθεύτηκαν.  Ιδού! :twit: :twit: :twit:


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2013)

Οι 120 ημέρες των Σοδόμων μπορεί να καταλήξουν στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη της Γαλλίας. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Ένα περίεργο έθιμο λαϊκής ευσέβειας. (The Times of Israel)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Rabbi says similar checks all bounced in the past.
Εεεμ, με ακάλυπτες ξέρω κι εγώ να κάνω κιμπαριλίκια.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Σίγουρα, έχει ωστόσο το ανθρωπολογικό του ενδιαφέρον. Δεν έχω ακούσει στα δικά μας προσκυνήματα να καταθέτουν οι πιστοί επιταγές εκατομμυρίων (ακάλυπτες, φυσικά) σαν δείγμα ευλάβειας. — Υπάρχει και paper money των Απωασιατών, αλλά είναι κάτι άλλο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Costas said:


> Σίγουρα, έχει ωστόσο το ανθρωπολογικό του ενδιαφέρον. Δεν έχω ακούσει στα δικά μας προσκυνήματα να καταθέτουν οι πιστοί επιταγές εκατομμυρίων (ακάλυπτες, φυσικά) σαν δείγμα ευλάβειας. — Υπάρχει και paper money των Απωασιατών, αλλά είναι κάτι άλλο.



Γιατί, κι εδώ δεν γίνεται κάτι ανάλογο με μια παραλλαγή; Θέλω να πω, εντάξει, δεν παραχώνουν επιταγές ή χαρτονομίσματα, αλλά τα αφήνουν κατευθείαν στον ναό. Ξέχωρα από τα τάματα, που πολλές φορές είναι μεγάλης αξίας (κοσμήματα, επίχρυσα σκεύη, οικογενειακά κειμήλια κλπ), μπορούν να κάνουν δωρεές σε χρήμα, μικρές ή μεγάλες. Και μάλιστα, συχνά --παλιότερα, τουλάχιστον, ήξερα ότι γινόταν-- σου έκοβαν και απόδειξη! Για να μη μιλήσω για τα παγκάρια, την περιφορά του δίσκου κλπ. ;)

Εδιτ: Επειδή φαίνεται κάπως ξεκομμένο από την είδηση που βάζεις, θα έπρεπε να διευκρινίσω πως τα ανωτέρω απαντούν στα λόγια του ραβίνου: The rabbi says he thinks the check writers “wanted to give all they had to the Creator of the universe.” Θέλω να πω, αν η επιθυμία σου είναι να προσφέρεις ό,τι έχεις στον Δημιουργό του σύμπαντος δεν του δίνεις... ό,τι _*δεν *_έχεις. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Ναι, μα δεν είναι ακάλυπτα! Εδώ το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η κίνηση είναι συμβολική αλλά χρησιμοποιεί ένα σύμβολο που κανονικά παίρνει να λαμβάνεται τοις μετρητοίς. (Θεωρητικά πρόκειται για ποινικό αδίκημα.) Έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ τουλάχιστον, το να καταθέσεις μιαν ακάλυπτη επιταγή εκατομμυρίων αντί για ένα πραγματικό 20ευρο σ' εμάς θα αντιμετωπιζόταν από τον ίδιο τον πιστό ως άπρεπη ξεφτίλα. Αυτοί που το κάνουν όμως εκεί προφανώς (; υποθέτω εγώ) το κάνουν αγνά.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

Δες το έδιτ που έβαλα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

Κώστα, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, αν υποτιθέσθω θέλεις να συνεισφέρεις ένα εκατομμύριο, να αφήσεις μια επιταγή "Σε διαταγή Υψίστου" για ποσό 1.001.000 και να πάρεις τα ρέστα σου (το χιλιάρικο δλδ) σε μετρητά απ' το παγκάρι;


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2013)

Μπέρνι: ναι, ΟΚ!

Ζαζ, θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον βλοσυρό κύριο δεξιά μπαίνοντας (υποτιθέσθω ότι το παγκάρι θα έχει κάτι παραπάνω από φραγκοδίφραγκα, στις μέρες μας).


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Μια που μιλάτε για ακάλυπτους και επιταγές:

*«Μαϊμού» ο διάσημος οικονομολόγος Ντα Σίλβα* 
Ο Πορτογάλος που «μάγεψε» με τις αναλύσεις του, αλλά και με τα ψεύτικα πτυχία και πιστοποιητικά 
Η Καθημερινή, 23-01-13

Η καριέρα του 61χρονου Αρτούρ Μπατίστα ντα Σίλβα τελικά αποδείχθηκε ότι στηριζόταν σε πολλαπλά ψεύδη, συνοδευμένα από πλαστά πιστοποιητικά και πτυχία. Πρώην σύμβουλος του προέδρου της Πορτογαλίας, πρώην σύμβουλος της Παγκόσμια [sic] Τράπεζας, οικονομικός αναλυτής στον ΟΗΕ και καθηγητής στις ΗΠΑ ήταν κάποιες από τις ιδιότητες που ουδέποτε είχε κατακτήσει ο κ. Ντα Σίλβα, αν και υποστήριζε το αντίθετο.

Ο προσποιούμενος ως επιφανής οικονομολόγος[SUP]1[/SUP] δεν υπήρξε καθηγητής Κοινωνικής Οικονομίας στο Κολέγιο Μίλτον του Ουισκόνσιν των ΗΠΑ, όπως ο ίδιος υποστήριζε. Το κολέγιο δεν λειτουργούσε από το 1982. Δεν συμμετείχε, επίσης, σε έρευνα του ΟΗΕ για τις επιδράσεις της ύφεσης στις χώρες του Ευρωπαϊκού νότου ούτε παρείχε υπηρεσίες συμβούλου στον πρόεδρο της Πορτογαλίας ή στην Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα. Όπως προέκυψε από πληροφορίες του πορτογαλικού Τύπου και ειδικότερα του περιοδικού Visao, ο κ. Ντα Σίλβα έχει στο παρελθόν περάσει μέρος της ζωής του στη φυλακή, αιφνιδιάζοντας τους πρώην συγκρατουμένους του από τη μεγάλη δημοτικότητά του ως οικονομολόγος.

Η διατριβή δε που παρουσίασε σε εκδήλωση του φιλανθρωπικού ινστιτούτου Ακαντεμία ντε Μπακαλιάου, με τίτλο «Ανάπτυξη, Ανισότητα και Φτώχεια» δεν ήταν καν δικό του δημιούργημα, αλλά «υπεξαιρέθηκε» από στέλεχος της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας. [...]
Σύμφωνα με την ισπανική εφημερίδα El Pais, το κοινό τον χειροκρότησε εκτενώς μετά από ομιλία που παρέδωσε[SUP]2[/SUP] τον προηγούμενο μήνα στο International Club, μια πολιτισμική και κοινωνική οργάνωση. Σήμερα κατηγορεί τα ΜΜΕ για «κυνήγι μαγισσών» εις βάρος του, αφήνοντας ένα μεγάλο κενό στον ρόλο του επικριτή των μέτρων λιτότητας που εφαρμόζονται στην Πορτογαλία.


Όπως σχολίασε και ο φίλος που μου έστειλε το λίνκι: «Βρε γκαντεμία ντε Μπακαλιάου, δεν ήταν ακαντεμιακός δάσκαλος!». 

1. Εκείνο το «προσποιούμενος ως» εμένα στο λαιμό μου στάθηκε, εσάς; 
«Προσποιούμενος τον», να το γράψετε, αλλά αμάν πια με το ως παντού!

2. «παρέδωσε ομιλία»; Και ποιος τη διάβασε ή την εκφώνησε, τελικά;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2013)

“Under the sun, everyday is a good day. Another good day, Fukumaru” 

Η ιστορία μιας γιαγιάς και της γάτας της.


----------



## Costas (Jan 26, 2013)

Να ένα ρήμα όπου δεν θα έβαζα εσωτερική αύξηση: Επέταξαν γαϊδουράκια για τα δρομολόγια του Μετρό (ΜούφαΝετ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Ωραίο το εύρημα. Περιμένω να δω και το «ο υπουργός / το υπουργείο επέταξε τους απεργούς».


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2013)

Πόλεμος ανακοινώσεων, ανάμεσα στην Έλλη Στάη και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, με αφορμή την εμφάνιση του επίμαχου βιβλίου «Ο Τσελεμεντές του Αναρχικού» στη βιβλιοθήκη της εκπομπής, πίσω ακριβώς από τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα (ΜούφαΝετ)


----------



## rogne (Jan 29, 2013)

"Ηταν ένας καλός αξιωματικός, αλλά ένας πολύ δύσκολος και επίμονος άνθρωπος": ο Τ. Τέλλογλου για τον Ν. Ντερτιλή.

Μετά και από αυτό, νομίζω ότι οι θωπείες των "φιλελεύθερων" γραφιάδων σε χουντικούς και φασίστες γίνονται πια σεξ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Αν ήμουν ο Τέλλογλου, θα το θεωρούσα πολύ άδικο το σχόλιό σου. (Τώρα το θεωρώ απλώς άδικο.)

Συμφωνώ ότι η διατύπωση είναι ατυχής, ίσως στο πλαίσιο του εξωραϊσμού που επιφυλάσσουμε για τις νεκρολογίες. Αλλά ας μην αναζητήσουμε και θωπείες προς χουντικούς και φασίστες! Καταντά εντελώς ανοργασμικό το θέμα και το θέαμα.


----------



## rogne (Jan 29, 2013)

Να τις αναζητούσαμε κιόλας, να πω εντάξει, δική μας η διαστροφή. Δυστυχώς όμως όλο πάνω τους πέφτουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Η καλύτερη σύναψη σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, που λείπει δυστυχώς από τη νεκρολογία του Τέλλογλου, αλλά βλέπω ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα διαδεδομένη στο διαδίκτυο, είναι η _Ντερτιλής + αμετανόητος_. Το «δύσκολος και επίμονος» είναι μια ουδέτερη περιγραφή. Το «αμετανόητος» δίνει το στίγμα και του συντάκτη (όταν ο συντάκτης θέλει να έχει ήσυχο το κεφάλι του).


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, πώς μετράμε τις δημοκρατίες σ' αυτό τον τόπο; Από πού κι ως πού ο Ντερτιλής κατέλυσε την Β΄ Ελληνική Δημοκρατία; Η σημερινή είναι όντως η Τρίτη Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, αν μετρήσουμε ως Δεύτερη την του 1924-1935 και ως Πρώτη (αναδρομικά, αναρωτιέμαι με ποια δικαιολογία) εκείνη της Επανάστασης του 1821. Αλλά το 1967 δημοκρατία;

Άσε που έφυγε ο Ντερτιλής πάλι σε εισαγωγικά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2013)

Aυτό το "έφυγε", αμάν πια! Τόσες λέξεις έχει η γλώσσα μας για το θάνατο, ας πουν απεβίωσε στο κάτω κάτω. Λες και είμαστε πέντε χρονών και μας το λένε με το μαλακό. 
Πρόσφατα είδα μια παλιά μου συμμαθήτρια είχε ανακοινώσει στο Τουίτερ (άλλο φρούτο κι αυτό) ότι ο άντρας της έφυγε την προηγούμενη. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε ότι κάπου πήγαινε ταξίδι, αλλά μετά από κάτω όλοι είχαν στείλει συλλυπητήρια. ΕΛΕΟΣ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> Πρόσφατα είδα μια παλιά μου συμμαθήτρια είχε ανακοινώσει στο Τουίτερ (άλλο φρούτο κι αυτό) ότι ο άντρας της έφυγε την προηγούμενη. Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε ότι κάπου πήγαινε ταξίδι, αλλά μετά από κάτω όλοι είχαν στείλει συλλυπητήρια.


Φαντάσου όμως να ήσουν η μοναδική που το είχε καταλάβει σωστά...

Το _απεβίωσε_ είναι τόσο καραλόγιο, που δείχνει επίσης τάση αποστασιοποίησης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2013)

Kαραλόγιο- ξεκαραλόγιο, είναι πιο σοβαρό και βλοσυρό από το πέθανε. Κι εξηγεί ακριβώς τι έγινε χωρίς αμφιβολίες ναρκοληψίας και αναχώρησης (εκοιμήθη/έφυγε).


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Ξεκάθαρο είναι και το 'κατέληξε', που το λένε κι αυτό στα νοσοκομεία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2013)

Και τι θα γένουμε χωρίς κλισέ, βρε παιδιά; :scared:

Στα 54 του *μας αποχαιρέτησ*ε χθες ο Robert Palmer.
Λίγους μήνες πριν συμπληρώσει τα 80 του χρόνια *μας αποχαιρέτησε* χθες ο Bo Diddley.
Ένας αξιαγάπητος πατριώτης ο Τάκης Τόντος, από την Μπαμπίνη, *μας είπε το στερνό αντίο* σήμερα 3/1/2013 και έφυγε στα 82 του.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Και τι θα γένουμε χωρίς κλισέ, βρε παιδιά; :scared:
> 
> Ένας αξιαγάπητος πατριώτης ο Τάκης Τόντος, από την Μπαμπίνη, *μας είπε το στερνό αντίο* σήμερα 3/1/2013 και έφυγε στα 82 του.


Μπα! Εγώ νόμιζα πως το στερνό αντίο το λένε οι τεθλιμμένοι συγγενείς και φίλοι στο νεκροταφείο...


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

Costas said:


> Μπα! Εγώ νόμιζα πως το στερνό αντίο το λένε οι τεθλιμμένοι συγγενείς και φίλοι στο νεκροταφείο...


Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ο Τόντος τους έκανε την έκπληξη. :scared:


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έτσι νόμιζα κι εγώ, αλλά φαίνεται ότι ο Τόντος τους έκανε την έκπληξη. :scared:



Τωόντι. "That right, Kemo Sabe," as Tonto (played by John Todd on the radio) used to say, in a tontoism. ;)







And as Johnny will echo, "There come a time, Kemo Sabe, when good man must say goodbye."


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2013)

Costas said:


> Μπα! Εγώ νόμιζα πως το στερνό αντίο το λένε οι τεθλιμμένοι συγγενείς και φίλοι στο νεκροταφείο...


Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι, αλλά άπαξ και κάτι παραγίνει κλισέ, όλα να τα περιμένεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2013)

Σε ένα από τα χιλιάδες σκουπιδομπλόγκ ψάρεψα το εξής "συγκλονιστικό":

*Απαράδεκτο: Ζητούν από άστεγο να πληρώσει χαράτσι!*
*Μέχρι πού θα φτάσουν οι αδίστακτοι;*
Δεν φτάνει που έμεινε άνεργος και *άστεγος*...* του ζητάνε να πληρώσει και χαράτσι από πάνω*!
Ο λόγος για έναν 31χρονο από την Πάτρα, που ανεβαίνει τον δικό του Γολγοθά τις τελευταίες ημέρες.
Ο νεαρός άνδρας, χειριστής μηχανημάτων στο επάγγελμα, έχασε την δουλειά του και έφτασε στα όρια της εξαθλίωσης, καθώς έμεινε και χωρίς σπίτι!
Μάλιστα, κάποιοι *του παραχώρησαν ένα ράντζο σε... μηχανουργείο για να μην κοιμάται στο δρόμο* εν μέσω Χειμώνα, ενώ ο ίδιος έκανε έκκληση μέσω τοπικού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού για να βρει δουλειά.
Σαν να μην του έφταναν όλα αυτά, το ελληνικό *Δημόσιο* του έστειλε ειδοποιητήριο για να πληρώσει το χαράτσι, για ένα σπίτι που είχε νοικιάσει και στο οποίο δεν μένει πλέον, αλλά το όνομά του υπήρχε στο συμβόλαιο του ρολογιού!

Τραγικό που ο άνθρωπος είναι άνεργος και άστεγος, αλλά πόση αλήθεια έχει η ουσία της είδησης; Καμία προφανώς. Αφού ήταν ενοικιαστής, το χαράτσι δεν το πλήρωνε ο ίδιος, αλλά ο ιδιοκτήτης. Και αφού έφυγε από το σπίτι και για οποιονδήποτε λόγο το όνομά του παρέμεινε στον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ, σ' αυτό το όνομα εκδόθηκε ο επόμενος λογαριασμός. Προφανώς κανένας δεν του ζητάει να πληρώσει τίποτα, ούτε χρωστάει κανένα χαράτσι. Αλλά αν δεν γράφουν τέτοιες τερατολογίες, πώς θα γεμίσουν τις μπλογκοσελίδες τους οι σκουπιδολόγοι;


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Και να ήταν μόνο τα σκουπιδομπλόκ, Άλεξ... Όλη η Ελλάδα μια ανακρίβεια και μια αοριστολογία, πομπώδεις ανακοινώσεις, εντυπωσιασμός, συνωμοσιολογία και πάει λέγοντας. 
Ναι, από αυτή την άποψη χαίρομαι που δεν ζω εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Διαβάζω για τις αθεϊστικές λειτουργίες (ας τις πούμε έτσι), κι αναρωτιέμαι πού στο καλό σκόνταψαν όλοι αυτοί. 
Και ποιός νέος Χάμπαρντ τρίβει τα χέρια του από χαρά για την νέα πιθανή πελατεία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2013)

Costas said:


> Armstrong Drops Fight Against Doping Charges
> Lance Armstrong said he would not fight the charges brought by the United States Anti-Doping Agency, which means he will lose his seven Tour de France titles and all awards and money he won since August 1998.
> Ενώ οι δικοί μας εδώ...


Και υπάρχει και συνέχεια: http://www.bicycling.com/news/pro-c...-federl_agensts_investigating_armstrong_again


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2013)

Το φυτό που δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα, μόνο φως. 

Κι εγώ μια εποχή που είχα ένα τέτοιο τίποτα δεν του έκανα και μαράθηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2013)

Διάλεξη Μάρκ Μαζάουερ στο DEREE (σήμερα, 12/2/2013, 19:30)

Από εδώ μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε για να παρακολουθήσετε ζωντανά την ομιλία του φημισμένου ιστορικού Μαρκ Μαζάουερ, με θέμα την ανάπτυξη του πολιτικού εξτρεμισμού σε εποχές κρίσης.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2013)

Pope no more!

Γυμνόστηθες πανηγύρισαν την παραίτηση του Βενέδικτου μέσα στην Παναγία των Παρισίων. (Χαρά ο Κουάσι...)


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2013)

Kαι διαβάζω ότι πρόκειται για ομάδα φεμινιστριών με προέλευση την Ουκρανία, οι οποίες έχουν κάνει παρόμοια κι αλλού. 
Και για να μην πει κανείς κοίτα τι ανώτεροι οι Γάλλοι, κοίτα ελευθερία λόγου, σημασία δεν δώσανε κλπ, όχι σαν τους Ρώσους, να προσθέσω ότι τις απομάκρυνε (όχι με το γάντι) η ασφάλεια του ναού, ενώ αποδοκιμάζονταν από τους επισκέπτες. Η εκκλησία κατέθεσε μηνύσεις και οι συνήθεις πολιτικοί καταδίκασαν το συμβάν κλπ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2013)

Το θέμα της ημέρας: Ο μετεωρίτης στη Σιβηρία:






Εξερράγη μόνος του; Τον έριξαν ρώσικα αντιαεροπορικά; (δεν νομίζω...) Έρχονται κι άλλοι; Μήπως έκαναν δυο μήνες λάθος οι Μάγια; (Προσθέστε ελεύθερα τη δική σας σπέκουλα...)


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

Aπαντώ με αυτό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

(μερσί δόχτορα, φοβερή πάσα, το είδα αυτό με το CNN πρωί πρωί κάπου και αναρωτιόμουνα πως να το διαδόσω)


Στο θέμα των αστεροειδών και των μετεωριτών: Απόψε από τις 19:00 ώρα Γκρίνουιτς η ΝΑSΑ TV θα έχει κάλυψη του αστεροειδή, που δεν θα είναι ορατός με γυμνό μάτι αλλά άμα έχετε όρεξη να ψάχνετε τους ουρανούς με κυάλια και τηλεσκόπια θα τον δείτε. 
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου και ότι είναι θρησκευτικής προέλευσης (οργή Θεού), γιατί διαπίστωσε ο ύψιστος ότι χρειάζεται μεγάλο θαύμα για να διορθωθεί αυτό εδώ, και είπε να τα σβύσει όλα και φτου κι απ'την αρχή:


ΥΓ το εικονίδιο βαράω το κεφάλι μου που πήγε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Δεν είναι ωραίο να ξέρεις ελληνικά και να γελάς με όλους αυτούς τους ξένους που δεν ξέρουν πώς συνδέονται _μετέωρο, μετεωρίτης, μετεωρολογία_; Πω πω, για μια στιγμή ένιωσα κι εγώ σαν Ελληναράς!
:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2013)

Πάντως το κομμάτι που έπεσε δεν ήταν παρά ένα ανθυποθραύσμα (περίπου σε μέγεθος αυτοκινήτου, αν είναι σωστή η εκτίμηση των 11 τόνων), που δείχνει την δύναμη που έχουν τα ουράνια σώματα. Αν δει κανείς ταινίες όπως το *Deep Impact* και το *Armageddon*, όπου πέφτουν στην Γη γιγάντια κομμάτια διαμέτρου χιλιομέτρων, καταλαβαίνει πόσο γελοία μικρές είναι οι συνέπεις που δείχνουν. Ένα Παρίσι λιγότερο και ένα τσουνάμι στην Αμερική, καμμιά καταστροφή παγκόσμιας κλίμακας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

Μην ανησυχείς έλλη, η ομάδα έχει λάβει θέση.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2013)

Αυτή η ομάδα εντάξει, βάρδα να μην είναι η άλλη


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αυτή η ομάδα εντάξει, βάρδα να μην είναι η άλλη
> ...



Ή καμιά απ' τις άλλες:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2013)

Πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι στον κινηματογράφο τα ουράνια σώματα δείχνουν μια εμφανή προτίμηση στην Αμερική, αλλά στον πραγματικό κόσμο αγαπούνε την Ρωσία (αν θυμηθούμε και την Τουνγκούσκα).


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
Μα εσύ το άνοιξες το νήμα Τι έμαθα απ' το Χόλιγουντ [sic ;)], εγώ θα σου τα θυμίζω;



Palavra said:


> Καλά σου λέει!
> 
> Ξεχάσαμε ότι εκεί που 3,14 χιλιάδες επιστήμονες δεν τα καταφέρνουν στην ειδική μονάδα, ο πρωταγωνιστής με κοιλιά καλοριφέρ/η πρωταγωνίστρια με το ξώβυζο που λέγαμε βρίσκουν ξαφνικά τη ρηξικέλευθη ιδέα που επιτρέπει να ανατιναχθεί ο μετεωρίτης που απειλεί τη γη/να σκοτώσουμε τους εξωγήινους/να θεραπευθεί ο ιός που σε εξολοθρεύει άμα τη εμφανίσει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2013)

Και φυσικά... 
 

Πάντως σήμερα το δελτίο ειδήσεων (ραδιόφωνο φυσικά) είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον, πράγμα που δε συμβαίνει κάθε μέρα. Τα θέματα ήταν: 
1. τ'αλογο, τ'άλογο
2. Όσκαρ Πιστόλιους
3. Μετεωρίτης τραυματίζει 1000
4. Ο αστεροειδής εφυγε τη γλυτώσαμε

Τι αλλο θέλουμε πια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2013)

Να και η χιουμοριστική πλευρά. Το αυτό της αφίσας θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί και για το δικό μας ταχυδρομείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2013)

Τέλος εποχής για τον «Λέντζο» στο Παγκράτι (Το Βήμα)


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2013)

Στο ΨΝ Τρίπολης κάηκε δεμένος στο κρεβάτι του ασθενής όταν ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά. (Το Βήμα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

Για όπoιον θέλει να παρακολουθήσει την επίσκεψη Ολάντ, υπάρχει και το Διαδίκτυο:






(Ναι, καλά. Ίσως αργότερα... ;))


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2013)

Quebec language police claim Italian restaurant menu has 'too much Italian'.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

Το άκρον άωτον του παρεμβατισμού! Να μην μπορείς να διαλέξεις τις λέξεις του μενού του εστιατορίου σου!


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Η πρώτη αντίδραση μου ήταν σαν του Έλλη, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα όλες τις φορές που έχω πάει σε σνομπ εστιατόρια που το μενού είναι γραμμένο π.χ. στα γαλλικά και ενίοτε χωρίς μετάφραση. Και δεν εννοώ περιπτώσεις που το πιάτο έχει συγκεκριμένη ονομασία, π.χ. παστίτσιο, αλλά και περιπτώσεις που το κείμενο στα γαλλικά γράφει (με μαμαλάκειο ύφος): _τρυφερή μπριζολίτσα μόσχου στα κάρβουνα, σερβιρισμένη με τα ζουμιά της και με κριτσανιστές πατατούλες φούρνου, ανάμικτη σαλάτα με ξιδάκι και λαδάκι, αλατοπίπερο κατά βούληση_.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Επειδή χτες αναφέρθηκα σε φοιτητικά μαργαριτάρια, και το σύμπαν χρειάζεται ισορροπία, άρθρο  για τις διευκρινήσεις που ζήτησαν ένορκοι από το δικαστή σε δίκη εν Αγγλία, οι οποίες λέει έβγαλαν το δικαστή από τα ρούχα του και τους έκρινε ακατάλληλους και η δίκη θα επαναληφθεί από βδομάδα με νέους ενόρκους. Μερικές ερωτήσεις μου φαίνονται απλές διευκρινιστικές, αλλά μερικές άλλες δείχνουν ότι οι ένορκοι ήταν περίπτωση τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και δεν βλέπανε δικαστικά σήριαλ. Παράδειγμα:
- Can a juror come to a verdict based on a reason that was not presented in court and has no facts or evidence to support it?


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η πρώτη αντίδραση μου ήταν σαν του Έλλη, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα όλες τις φορές που έχω πάει σε σνομπ εστιατόρια που το μενού είναι γραμμένο π.χ. στα γαλλικά και ενίοτε χωρίς μετάφραση.



Κι εμένα με εκνευρίζει αυτού του είδους ο σνομπισμός και η επιλογή μου είναι να μην πηγαίνω σε τέτοια μέρη, γιατί μου την δίνουν.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 22, 2013)

Μην πάτε Βαρκελώνη τότε, γιατί εκεί είναι πραγματικά δράμα η κατάσταση. Για την υπόλοιπη Ισπανία επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια του #2695

Από τις απαντήσεις του Βρετανού δικαστή στις ερωτήσεις των ενόρκων στη δίκη της Vicky Price:

Can you define what is reasonable doubt?

Answer: “The prosecution must make you feel sure beyond reasonable doubt. A reasonable doubt is a doubt that is reasonable. These are ordinary English words that the law does not allow me to help you with, beyond the written directions [he had already given them]”. 

:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2013)

Ε, μα συγγνώμη, αλλά η ερώτηση δείχνει ότι ο ερωτών δεν μιλάει αγγλικά. Κι άμα δεν μιλάει αγγλικά, τι κατάλαβε απο τη διαδικασία; Τι θα πρέπει να κάνει ο δικαστής; Μάθημα γλώσσας; Τους είχε ήδη εξηγήσει τι σημαίνει. Πόσο παραπανω να εξηγήσει;


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Εσύ, πόσα θαυμαστικά έβαλες σήμερα;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εσύ, πόσα θαυμαστικά έβαλες σήμερα;


11 — διότι αμέσως μετά μπαίνει, φυσικά, το 1!
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-1-phenomenon


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εσύ, πόσα θαυμαστικά έβαλες σήμερα;





daeman said:


> ...
> Χε χε, The Fumblerules of Grammar by William Safire  :
> ...
> Don't overuse exclamation marks!!!
> ...



Μην το παρακάνετε με τα θαυμαστικά!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Και μην ξεκινάτε προτάσεις με σύνδεσμο. ;)


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2013)

Άντε και κάτι απ' τις ιταλικές εκλογές: του Μπερλουσκόνι του τέλειωσαν οι γυναίκες κι άρχισε να κάνει κολάζ για το "μανιφέστο των γυναικών" του κόμματός του! (Repubblica, 5 φωτό)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εσύ, πόσα θαυμαστικά έβαλες σήμερα;



Θαυμαστικά στα κόμικς. Χρησιμοποιούνται για πρακτικούς λόγους, μιας και η τελεία φαίνεται άσχημα ανάμεσα σε κεφαλαία.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

Στο λεωφορείο της γειτονιάς μου, κάθομαι απέναντι από έναν τύπο, μεταξύ 35 και 40 τον κάνω. Αυτός μιλάει στο κινητό με όλη του την άνεση. Και ακούω τα εξής:
"Έχω πάρει και 20 καπνογόνα... Για το γήπεδο, ντε... Ναι, ξέρεις, εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι σπίτι μου, γιατί με ψάχνουν. Θα με συλλάβουν, αν με βρουν. Αλλά, εντάξει, κι αν με συλλάβουν, θα με βγάλει ο Τάδε. Ναι, αυτός που με είχε βγάλει και το '94."


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είδες τι χάνεις που δεν κυκλοφορείς πιο συχνά με λεωφορείο!;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Στο λεωφορείο της γειτονιάς μου, κάθομαι απέναντι από έναν τύπο, μεταξύ 35 και 40 τον κάνω. Αυτός μιλάει στο κινητό με όλη του την άνεση. Και ακούω τα εξής:
> "Έχω πάρει και 20 καπνογόνα... Για το γήπεδο, ντε... Ναι, ξέρεις, εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι σπίτι μου, γιατί με ψάχνουν. Θα με συλλάβουν, αν με βρουν. Αλλά, εντάξει, κι αν με συλλάβουν, θα με βγάλει ο Τάδε. Ναι, αυτός που με είχε βγάλει και το '94."



Μπορεί και να 'κανε χάζι ο τύπος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορεί και να 'κανε χάζι ο τύπος.


Τι εννοείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Ότι μπορεί να το 'παιζε τρελίτσα για να δει αντιδράσεις από τίποτα γιαγιάδες στο λεωφορείο. Προσωπικά το 'χω κάνει, κάνοντας τον Αμερικανό πράκτορα, μιλώντας στα αγγλικά. Σε 2 λεπτά όλοι με κοιτούσαν, καθώς έλεγα στο τηλέφωνο "_don't worry, most Greeks don't understand English_". :)
Όταν έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο, μια κοπέλα άρχισε να μου κάνει ερωτήσεις, θυμωμένα. Είμαι τρολ και εκτός Διαδικτύου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2013)

Πάντως κι εγώ σκέφτηκα όπως ο Έλλης, ότι δουλεύει τους γύρω του ο τύπος. Μπορεί και να μη μίλαγε με κανέναν στο τηλέφωνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

Επιτρέψτε μου να έχω προσωπική εικόνα του τηλεφωνήματος και της συμπεριφοράς του τύπου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

Έχετε λησμονήσει το ενδεχόμενο να έχουν ξαναρχίσει τα γυρίσματα του Candid Camera. Ή να ονειρεύτηκε η Αλεξάνδρα το όλο επεισόδιο (μα μπαίνεις στο λεωφορείο, Άλεξ;).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει που όλοι έχουν άποψη, εκτός από την ίδια την Άλεξ που το έζησε! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μ' αρέσει που όλοι έχουν άποψη, εκτός από την ίδια την Άλεξ που το έζησε! :clap:


Έχει κι ο κύριος που τηλεφωνούσε, αλλά δεν είναι μέλος μας (υποθέτω).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μ' αρέσει που όλοι έχουν άποψη, εκτός από την ίδια την Άλεξ που το έζησε! :clap:


Ναι, έχει πλάκα αυτό. Να σου λένε, "Όχι, δεν έγινε όπως το αφηγείσαι, έγινε όπως σου το λέω εγώ που δεν ήμουν μπροστά".

Λοιπόν, ο τύπος καθόταν σε μια τετράδα καθισμάτων, δίπλα σ' έναν Πακιστανό που μιλούσε επίσης στο τηλέφωνο. Τα δύο απέναντί τους καθίσματα ήταν κενά. Το τηλεφώνημα είχε ξεκινήσει πριν καθίσω εγώ απέναντί του. Την ώρα που κάθισα, έλεγε, "Μόλις φτάσω, θα κάνω αναπάντητη να κατεβείτε", και στη συνέχεια, αρχίζει και συζητάει άλλα αδιάφορα πράγματα στα οποία δεν δίνω καμιά σημασία. Μετά φαίνεται ότι έρχεται η συζήτηση στο ματς που θα πάνε προσεχώς. Εκεί πάνω λέει για τα καπνογόνα, και αρχίζω να προσέχω τι λέει. Ο τύπος δεν μιλάει τόσο δυνατά ώστε να τον ακούει όλος ο κόσμος. Δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι τον ακούω, επειδή φοράω μαύρα γυαλιά και κοιτάζω έξω από το παράθυρο. Και κάτι άλλο, η εμφάνισή του άνετα θύμιζε χούλιγκαν. 

Αλλά για να κάνω το χατίρι στην ομήγυρη, θα δεχτώ ότι ο τύπος προσποιόταν ότι μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο, αρχικά για να κάνει πλάκα στον Πακιστανό που καθόταν δίπλα του, και μόλις κάθισε απέναντί του μια αδιάφορη κυρία, ξεφούρνισε μια ωραία ιστορία με χουλιγκανιές για να δει αν η κυρία θα αρχίσει να τσιρίζει με αποτροπιασμό.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> ...θα δεχτώ ότι ο τύπος προσποιόταν ότι μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο.... για να δει αν η κυρία θα αρχίσει να τσιρίζει με αποτροπιασμό.



Και, και; Η κυρία άρχισε να τσιρίζει με αποτροπιασμό; Άντε, ρε Άλεξ, πάνω στο καλύτερο μας κόβεις! :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και, και; Η κυρία άρχισε να τσιρίζει με αποτροπιασμό; Άντε, ρε Άλεξ, πάνω στο καλύτερο μας κόβεις! :laugh:


Η κυρία σηκώθηκε με αδιάφορο ύφος και κατέβηκε στη στάση της, ενώ ο τύπος συνέχιζε να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο. 

Μετά, διηγήθηκε το περιστατικό σε κάτι φίλους της που το μόνο που βρήκαν να της πουν ήταν, "Όχι! Δεν έγινε έτσι, βρε χαζή! Εμείς θα σου πούμε πώς έγινε."


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2013)

Βρε Αλεξάνδρα μου, να το βάλουμε στους νεολογισμούς αυτό ή θεωρείται πια κοινή χρήση;

*Μπορεί και* να 'κανε χάζι ο τύπος = έτσι έγινε, εμείς ξέρουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Βρε Αλεξάνδρα μου, να το βάλουμε στους νεολογισμούς αυτό ή θεωρείται πια κοινή χρήση;
> 
> *Μπορεί και* να 'κανε χάζι ο τύπος = έτσι έγινε, εμείς ξέρουμε.


Εγώ πρώτη φορά την είδα, πάντως.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2013)

Κουίζ: Ποιοι είναι οι εικονιζόμενοι;








Αν απαντήσατε ο Τζον Μακέιν και η Σάρα Πέιλιν, χάσατε.

Η σωστή απάντηση είναι: Ο Εντ Χάρις και η Τζουλιάν Μουρ!

Και, εντάξει... ας πούμε ότι με μια δεύτερη ματιά, ο Χάρις ξεχωρίζει. Εκείνη η άτιμη η Τζουλιάνα, όμως... mg:


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 27, 2013)

Meet the Man Who Edits Kim Jong Un’s Speeches.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πού βρισκόμαστε εμείς εδώ, αλλά το βάζω για ενημέρωση:

About 12 million borrowers turn to payday lenders each year. The loan model that lures them in is based on deception. Customers are told, for example, that they can borrow small amounts, perhaps a few hundred dollars, which they are supposed to repay in full within a short period, typically two weeks. The promotional material does not let on that the loans, which carry annual interest rates of 500 percent or more, are structured in a way that inevitably turns a short-term obligation into long-term debt.
A new study by the Pew Charitable Trusts finds, for example, that only about 14 percent of borrowers can afford to take enough out of their monthly budget to repay the average payday loan. Instead, average borrowers carry a debt for five months, during which time they pay repeated fees to renew the loan. By the fifth month, someone who borrowed $375 will have paid about $520 in interest alone.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Οι σημερινές επέτειοι θανάτων είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Μαρτίου#.CE.98.CE.AC.CE.BD.CE.B1.CF.84.CE.BF.CE.B9
Φιλοσοφία, επιστήμη, πνεύμα, μουσική, χιούμορ — και ο ασταλένιος Τζουγκασβίλι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2013)

Τελικά στις επετείους θανάτων που ανέφερα χθες συμπεριλαμβάνεται πλέον και ο Ούγκο Τσάβες.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 6, 2013)

Venezuela's Hugo Chavez dies aged 58 (BBC), και στα καπάκια:

On the Legacy of Hugo Chávez.

Και ετούτο επίσης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 7, 2013)

Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ιερισσό γίνεται πόλεμος, τα ΜΑΤ έριξαν χημικά μέσα στην αυλή του σχολείου. Πολλά παιδιά σε άσχημη κατάσταση, είναι εγκλωβισμένα μέσα στο κτίριο και δεν μπορούν να βγουν έξω.

Ενημέρωση από εδώ

Έδιτ: με τα πολλά και μετά από εκκλήσεις των γονιών, τα ΜΑΤ απέσυραν τις κλούβες και το σχολείο εκκενώθηκε.


mod's note: η συνέχεια εκεί.


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Οι σημερινές επέτειοι θανάτων είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες: Φιλοσοφία, επιστήμη, πνεύμα, μουσική, χιούμορ — και ο ασταλένιος Τζουγκασβίλι.



Εμένα μου άρεσε ο όσιος Κιερανός ο εξ Ιρλανδίας. Μα πού τον ανακάλυψαν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2013)

Αν ήταν *Κιαρανός*, θα μου άρεσε κι εμένα.

(Latin: Kyaranus or Ciaranus Maior)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 8, 2013)

Προλάβετε. Εκτός αν σκοπεύετε να ζήσετε 110.000 χρόνια.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2013)

Μετά την Ημέρα της Γυναίκας, ας δούμε κάτι για τον άντρα (webmd):

Without regular erections, penile tissue can become less elastic and shrink, making the penis 1-2 centimeters shorter.
(...)
You can't assume that a dude with a big, limp penis gets much bigger with an erection. And the guy whose penis looks tiny might get a surprisingly big erection. An analysis of more than a thousand measurements taken by sex researcher Alfred Kinsey shows that shorter flaccid penises tend to gain about twice as much length as longer flaccid penises. A penis that doesn't gain much length with an erection has become known as a "show-er," and a penis that gains a lot is said to be a "grower." These are not medical terms, and there aren't scientifically established thresholds for what's a show-er or a grower.

Ενδιαφέρουσα η λύση που βρήκαν για την... ομωνυμία με το shower.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα της ημέρας: Ο μετεωρίτης στη Σιβηρία:
> [...]
> 
> Εξερράγη μόνος του; Τον έριξαν ρώσικα αντιαεροπορικά; (δεν νομίζω...) Έρχονται κι άλλοι; Μήπως έκαναν δυο μήνες λάθος οι Μάγια; (Προσθέστε ελεύθερα τη δική σας σπέκουλα...)


 
Για να μη φορτώσω με γελοιογραφία το σχετικό νήμα:

If The Russian Meteor Landed In America


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Η Σελήνη, η Αφροδίτη και ο Δίας πάνω από το Παλέρμο. Μεγαλειώδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

Μπέρνη, είναι εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, αλλά, έχω την αίσθηση, και για φωτοσοπιά ολκής. :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνη, είναι εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, αλλά, έχω την αίσθηση, και για φωτοσοπιά ολκής. :)



Θα μπορούσε και να μην είναι: :)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/shortcuts/2012/mar/13/venus-jupiter-put-on-show


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

Μα, με επιβεβαιώνεις... κοίτα την κλίμακα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2013)

Η φωτογραφία έχει κάτι ύποπτο, αν και όχι ιδιαίτερα κατά την γνώμη μου. Η κάτω αριστερή γωνία είναι σβησμένη, πιθανότατα μαρκαρισμένη με γκριζωπό πινέλο, και η ημερομηνία, κάτω δεξιά, έχει αφαιρεθεί (επίσης με πινέλο, όμως πιο σκούρου χρώματος).


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Δες εδώ






Εκείνο που με εντυπωσίασε περισσότερο, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, είναι η σχέση των ουρανίων σωμάτων μεταξύ τους και κατά δεύτερο λόγο το πώς φαίνονται πάνω από την πόλη. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

Εδώ, τα ουράνια σώματα φαίνονται πιο φυσιολογικά στις διαστάσεις τους. Αυτό εννοώ φωτοσοπιά. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία έχουν μεγεθυνθεί ώστε να δείχνουν εντυπωσιακά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, δεν χρειάζεται φώτοσοπ — απλώς ένας μεγάλος τηλεφακός.
http://www.digital-photo-secrets.com/tip/779/how-to-take-stunning-pictures-of-the-moon/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

Ζαζ, νομίζω ότι με μεγάλο τηλεφακό δεν θα ήταν καθαρά τα φώτα στην εικόνα της πόλης. Προφανώς έχουν παρθεί με τηλεφακό τα ουράνια σώματα και έχουν συνδυαστεί φωτοσοπικώς (αυτό εννοούσα και ναι, δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά) με την εικόνα της πόλης, που έχει φωτογραφηθεί με απλό φακό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για σύνθεση δυο φωτογραφιών, αλλά γιατί είναι κακό αυτό; 
Οι διάφορες φωτογραφίες των κλασσικών της ασπρόμαυρης εποχής είναι όλες χωρίς τρυκ; Αντιθέτως.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Για όσους θέλουν θέα από ψηλά. Τι βλέπετε από το παρατηρητήριο του ψηλότερου κτιρίου του Λονδίνου.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, νομίζω ότι με μεγάλο τηλεφακό δεν θα ήταν καθαρά τα φώτα στην εικόνα της πόλης. Προφανώς έχουν παρθεί με τηλεφακό τα ουράνια σώματα και έχουν συνδυαστεί φωτοσοπικώς (αυτό εννοούσα και ναι, δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά) με την εικόνα της πόλης, που έχει φωτογραφηθεί με απλό φακό.


Το να είναι καθαρά τα φώτα της πόλης με μεγάλο τηλεφακό χρειάζεται πολύ μικρό διάφραγμα, που είναι εφικτό σε μια τέτοια λήψη που 'χει πολύ μεγάλο χρόνο έκθεσης. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι κάποιου είδους λήψη που φωνάζει πως είναι μοντάζ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για όσους θέλουν θέα από ψηλά. Τι βλέπετε από το παρατηρητήριο του ψηλότερου κτιρίου του Λονδίνου.



Κι άμα ενοχλεί ο άνεμος (με ζάλισε), βρίσκεις πού είναι το Royal Festival Hall, πατάς το σύμβολο της εκπομπής ήχου και, αντί για τον άνεμο, ακούς κλασική (τώρα έχει τους Πλανήτες του Χολστ, δεν ξέρω αν αλλάζει [προσθήκη: δυστυχώς είναι λούπα]), αντάμα με τους ήχους περιβάλλοντος, παιδάκια που παίζουν στα πάρκα, πουλάκια που τιτιβίζουν, σειρήνες που στριγγλίζουν — είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Άγγλοι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Μπορείς να κλείσεις τον ήχο εντελώς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μπορείς να κλείσεις τον ήχο εντελώς.


Το ξέρω (από το πρώτο παιχνίδι με εκνευριστικά επαναλαμβανόμενο ήχο). Αλλά ξέρεις ότι είμαι των δύσκολων λύσεων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζαζ, νομίζω ότι με μεγάλο τηλεφακό δεν θα ήταν καθαρά τα φώτα στην εικόνα της πόλης. Προφανώς έχουν παρθεί με τηλεφακό τα ουράνια σώματα και έχουν συνδυαστεί φωτοσοπικώς (αυτό εννοούσα και ναι, δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά) με την εικόνα της πόλης, που έχει φωτογραφηθεί με απλό φακό.



Κοίταξα την φωτογραφία και δεν φαίνεται να έχει μονταριστεί σε κανένα σημείο. Για του λόγου το αληθές, κοίτα το παρακάτω:







Μπορείς να διακρίνεις τη σβησμένη ημερομηνία, κάτω δεξιά, και το σβησμένο τμήμα κάτω αριστερά (εκεί που είναι μαύρο). Η διαστρωμάτωση του ουρανού δείχνει συνεχής, άρα τα ουράνια σώματα ήταν στον ουρανό. Ο ουρανός ενώνεται με τα βουνά. Εκεί θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μοντάρισμα, αλλά θα φαινόταν μεγαλύτερος θόρυβος στο περίγραμμα των βουνών (θα ήταν πιο λευκή, έντονη και παχιά η γραμμή). Ο θόρυβος στην κορυφογραμμή φαίνεται ίδιας έντασης με το περίγραμμα του φεγγαριού. Παρατήρησε πόσο διαφορετικός είναι ο θόρυβος του εσωτερικού των βουνών με την κάτω αριστερή άκρη, που έχει σκεπαστεί με σκούρο πινέλο (στην αρχική φωτογραφία η φωτεινότητα των δύο σημείων μοιάζει ίδια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2013)

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους. :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 10, 2013)

Σπίτσλες! :woot:


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2013)

Μερσί Έλλη, αλλά το ερώτημα μου παραμένει: γιατί έχει σημασία να είναι η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μια κι έξω και γιατί είναι υποδεέστερη αν είναι μαγειρεμένη;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μερσί Έλλη, αλλά το ερώτημα μου παραμένει: γιατί έχει σημασία να είναι η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μια κι έξω και γιατί είναι υποδεέστερη αν είναι μαγειρεμένη;


Σε άλλον απευθύνεται η ερώτηση, αλλά εγώ θέλω να πω ότι μου αρέσει να ξέρω πόσο είναι πειραγμένη η εικόνα: υπάρχει η εικόνα-ντοκουμέντο (δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε καθόλου για την αισθητική), η εικόνα-καλλιτεχνία (μας ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά η αισθητική), ο συνδυασμός των δύο που δεν έχει δεχτεί άλλες επεμβάσεις (εκτός από τους φακούς και τα φίλτρα) και η φωτογραφία όπου όλα είναι πειραγμένα. Θέλω να ξέρω ποια από τις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις βλέπω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ο nickel με κάλυψε. Προσωπικά, από καλλιτεχνικής άποψης δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην αξία της, με ενδιαφέρει όμως για όλα αυτά που επισήμανε ο nickel.


----------



## cougr (Mar 11, 2013)

I suppose they've just given a whole new meaning to the term _wet proposal_


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2013)

Εγώ θα του είχα πει όχι, γιατί 
α. την τραβολόγησε μέχρι το βράχο λες και δεν μπορούσε να κάνει την πρόταση κάπου με θέα (μοιάζει με Καλιφόρνια, που είναι σούπερ έξτρα ρομαντικά ούτως ή άλλως)
β. η κοπέλλα φαίνεται ότι κρυώνει και θέλει να βγει στη στεριά
γ. εκείνος έχει το νου του στα κύματα κι όχι στην πρόταση
δ. δεν είναι ασφαλές σημείο
ε. είναι χάνος γιατί γονατίζει τη χειρότερη στιγμή, ενώ χασομεράει πιο πριν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Που όλα μαζί δείχνουν και πόσο (κακο)στημένο είναι. Έρχεσαι, κύμα, έρχεσαι; Ωραία, τώρα θα γονατίσω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2013)

Μπορεί να είχε φανταστεί ότι την ώρα που θα σκάει το κύμα και θα τον περιβάλλει σαν φωτοστέφανο, θα σκάει κι αυτός την ερώτηση, κι έτσι όπως θα φαίνεται αγγελικός κλπ δεν θα του πει η νεαρά όχι. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι απαγορεύεται η διάθεση ΝΕΩΝ καλλυντικών που δοκιμάζονται σε ζώα. Αλλιώς θα κλείνανε σήμερα όλα τα καταστήματα καλλυντικών. Γιατί ακόμα κι οι εταιρίες που διαλαλούν ότι δεν κάνουν δοκιμές σε ζώα, απλώς χρησιμοποιούν ουσίες που άλλοι, κάποτε, δοκίμασαν στα ζώα. 

Αναρωτιόμουν πώς αυτό θα επηρεάσει π.χ τη Λορεάλ, που έχει τα πιο εξελιγμένα ερευνητικά εργαστήρια. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα την επηρεάσει, γιατί:
α. κάνει ήδη (και χρηματοδοτεί) έρευνα για τεχνητό δέρμα και άλλες μεθόδους για δοκιμές (και παράπλευρο όφελος, το ότι επωφελείται η ιατρική από την τεχνολογία, να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτή η έρευνα είναι ιατρική, οπότε γίνονται κανονικά δοκιμές σε ζώα)
β. τα καλλυντικά πλέον έχουν ξεφύγει τελείως τελείως. Υπάρχουν τα κλασσικά καλλυντικά, που άνετα φτιάχνονται με τις υπάρχουσες συνταγές και τις παραλλαγές τους, και αποτελούν το 90% των καλλυντικών της αγοράς και υπάρχουν και τα νέα καλλυντικά που είναι πιο πολύ φάρμακα παρά καλλυντικά. Και νομίζω ότι θα τονίσουν την φαρμακευτική δράση των προϊόντων τους, για τα οποία οι δοκιμές και οι άδειες είναι υποχρεωτικές. Προβλέπω δηλαδή μεγάλες προόδους στη δερματολογία τα επόμενα δέκα χρόνια. 

Α, στο βίντεο με τα σκυλάκια, δεν ξέρω πολλά από σκύλους, αλλά την ένταση και τις αμφιβολίες και τους δισταγμούς κλπ δεν τα βλέπω, βλέπω τους αφηγητές να προσπαθούν να το κάνουν πιο ενδιαφέρον για τον θεατή. Τα σκυλιά φυσιολογικά μου φαίνονται. Ούτε φοβισμένα ούτε έκπληκτα ούτε ενθουσιασμένα.


Mod: Μεταφέρθηκε εδώ από εκεί. Είπαμε, το _εκεί_ είναι μόνο για *Εσιόδοξα μηνύματα*.


----------



## Irini (Mar 12, 2013)

Μόνο για τα σκυλάκια θα απαντήσω γιατί για το άλλο θέμα δεν το έχω ψάξει άρα ό,τι και να πω άσχετης άποψη θα είναι. Τα σκυλάκια πάντως σαφώς και διστάζουν και φοβούνται να βγουν και να πατήσουν σ' αυτό το πράσινο πράμα. Ειδικά τα 2-3 πρώτα, τα άλλα έχουν παρατηρήσει πως, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό το περίεργο πράγμα, δεν θα τα βλάψει.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 12, 2013)

Θα πρέπει να μην έχει κανείς _ιδέα_ από ζώα, και δη από σκύλους, για να μη διακρίνει το φόβο και το δισταγμό τους. Κάθε φυσιολογικό ζώο θα είχε πεταχτεί έξω σαν τρελό πριν καλά καλά ανοίξει η πόρτα. Αυτά τα δύσμοιρα αναρωτιούνται τι σκατά θα τους συμβεί πάλι. Κι αν οι κινήσεις τους αφήνουν περιθώρια αμφιβολίας, αρκεί να δει κανείς το βλέμμα τους για να καταλάβει. Αλλά είπαμε --θα πρέπει να έχει και μια ιδέα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Αν το βλέπαμε χωρίς περιγραφή και χωρίς ανθρώπους μπορεί να λέγαμε ότι είναι χαριτωμένο το βίντεο.
Επίσης, είπα ότι δεν ξέρω πολλά από σκύλους. Είναι υποχρεωτικό να ξέρει κανείς; Τώρα θεωρείται ψεγάδι δηλαδή το να μην έχει κανείς κατοικίδια ή απόδειξη βλακείας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως είδα το βίντεο χωρίς ήχο και γλύτωσα την ελαφρώς cheesy μουσική. Τα σκυλιά φαίνεται να διστάζουν γνησίως, πάντως, πράγμα λογικό, αφού δουλεύει το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης. Είναι επιφυλακτικά ως προς αυτό το νέο πράγμα, όπως θα 'πρεπε να είναι. Έκπληκτα ή ενθουσιασμένα ούτε εμένα μού φαίνονται, αλλά διστακτικά, ναι.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2013)

Για τις γυναίκες της Λεξιλογίας: My Mother's Mink (ΝΥΤ).


----------



## Elsa (Mar 12, 2013)

Θυμάμαι με φρίκη μια κακόμοιρη αλεπού με γυάλινα μάτια, στο σαλόνι της γιαγιάς μου. :-/ Θλιβερό θέαμα. Μου είναι αδύνατο να καταλάβω τη λατρεία προς τα γουναρικά, αλλά δεν είμαι δα και το μέτρο της γυναικείας κοκεταρίας... ούτε καν το εκατοστό της.


----------



## SBE (Mar 12, 2013)

Όποιος έχει φορέσει γούνα στα κρύα ξέρει ότι δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα πουπουλένιο μπουφάν. Η ζέστη της γούνας είναι περισσότερη και πιο ευχάριστη, δεν σε πνίγει. 
Από τη στιγμή που τα ζώα εκτρέφονται για να γίνουν γούνες και το κρέας τους γίνεται γατοτροφή (ή και λαζάνια) δεν βλέπω να διαφέρουν από τις αγελάδες και τα γουρούνια που γίνονται δερμάτινα παπούτσια. Όσο για αυτές που κληρονομούμε, γιατί να μην τις φοράμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2013)

Διαφέρουν γιατί ο πρωτεύων στόχος είναι να γίνουν γούνες. Δεν εκτρέφουμε αγελάδες για το δέρμα τους, αυτό δεν είναι παρά υποπροϊόν. Εξάλλου οι σημερινές ψεύτικες γούνες είναι τόσο δυσδιάκριτες από τον περισσότερο κόσμο όσο οι μάρκες μαλτ ουίσκι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Δεν είναι υποπροϊόν, είναι μέρος του προϊόντος. Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι αυτό. 
Για όποιον έχει πρόβλημα με τις νέες γούνες, γιατί να είναι πρόβλημα το να φοράει κάποιος τις παλιές; Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να πεθάνουν ζώα τώρα.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Από τη στιγμή που τα ζώα εκτρέφονται για να γίνουν γούνες και το κρέας τους γίνεται γατοτροφή (ή και λαζάνια) δεν βλέπω να διαφέρουν από τις αγελάδες και τα γουρούνια που γίνονται δερμάτινα παπούτσια.


Ακριβώς!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Απλώς μου φαίνεται κάπως δύσκολο, στην παρούσα πολιτισμική φάση, να πάψουμε να εκτρέφουμε βοοειδή, αιγοπρόβατα και πουλερικά προς βρώση. Αντίθετα, μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολο και εφικτό --ως μη απολύτως απαραίτητο για την επιβίωση-- να πάψουμε να σπαταλάμε ζωές απλώς και μόνο για να ικανοποιηθεί η ματαιοδοξία ορισμένων. Έστω πολλών.

Στη ντουλάπα της αδελφής μου κρέμεται το κληρονομημένο από τη γιαγιά μαύρο αστρακάν παλτό --πασίβαρο, ζεστό, κομψό, διαχρονικό· φρίκη.  Δεν κακίζω τη γιαγιά (φαντάζομαι με πόσες αιματηρές οικονομίες το αγόρασε), δεν κακίζω την αδελφή (έχω την ίδια πετριά με τα κειμήλια), δεν κακίζω καν αυτούς που έγδαραν τα νεκρά νεογέννητα ή και αγέννητα αρνάκια για να το φτιάξουν. Απλώς θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητο να διαιωνίζουμε αυτή τη βιομηχανία. Στην ανάγκη ας μη ζεσταινόμαστε τόσο μπεϊλίδικα, βρε αδελφέ.
Και μετά θα πιάσουμε τα πουπουλένια παπλώματα και την απληστία των εκτροφέων που μαδάνε τα χηνόπουλα τουλάχιστον τέσσερις αλλά μέχρι και δεκαπέντε φορές --_ασφαλώς ζωντανά_-- για να μεγιστοποιήσουν την παραγωγή.
Εδώ, αν αντέχει το στομάχι σας.


Disclaimer. Προφανώς δεν είμαι vegan ούτε καν vegetarian. Τρώω κρεατάκι και μ' αρέσει να το μαγειρεύω με πολλούς τρόπους. Άσχετα απ' αυτό, το ένα και μοναδικό ψαράκι που ψάρεψα στη ζωή μου το ξαναπέταξα ουρλιάζοντας στη θάλασσα γιατί δεν άντεχα να το βλέπω να σπαρταράει. Ωστόσο πιστεύω πως και η τρέλα χρειάζεται τη μέθοδό της και, κυρίως, όρια. Όπως το καθετί. Ε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, _αυτά _δεν είναι όρια. Είναι σκέτη τρέλα. Έστω κι αν κάποιοι βγάζουν το ψωμάκι τους (ακόμα) έτσι.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> στην παρούσα *πολιτισμική *φάση


Σωστά το έθεσες, γιατί από κάθε άλλη άποψη είναι η καλύτερη και η πλέον βιώσιμη επιλογή για το οικοσύστημα. 
Και μπορεί να είναι πολύ νόστιμη και μαγειρικά δημιουργική, επίσης.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα σκυλιά φαίνεται να διστάζουν γνησίως, πάντως, πράγμα λογικό, αφού δουλεύει το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης. Είναι επιφυλακτικά ως προς αυτό το νέο πράγμα, όπως θα 'πρεπε να είναι. Έκπληκτα ή ενθουσιασμένα ούτε εμένα μού φαίνονται, αλλά διστακτικά, ναι.



Ten minutes later the first beagle takes his first steps to freedom
*Δέκα λεπτά* για να βγει από το κλουβί δεν το λες δισταγμό· το λες ξεκάθαρο, ανόθευτο φόβο. Η πρώτη ενστικτώδης κίνηση ενός ζώου είναι να πεταχτεί από τον περιορισμένο χώρο που είναι φυλακισμένο και να τρέξει προς την ελευθερία. Μόνο τα ψυχικά τραυματισμένα ή εξαιρετικά καχύποπτα --για κάποιο λόγο-- ζώα δείχνουν απροθυμία να το κάνουν. Αυτά τα σκυλιά έκαναν δέκα ολόκληρα λεπτά. Για την ακρίβεια, _το πρώτο_ σκυλί έκανε δέκα λεπτά. Τα άλλα ακόμα περισσότερο. Και τα μάτια τους δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα το πόσο φοβούνται.
Παρόλο που τα σκυλιά δεν φαίνονται υποσιτισμένα, δεν έχουν ορατές πληγές, γενικά δεν δίνουν την εντύπωση κακοποιημένου ζώου, έχω πελώρια απορία να μάθω σε τι πειράματα τα υπέβαλλαν και είναι τόσο μαζεμένα. Αν φταίει αποκλειστικά το ότι μεγάλωσαν σε συνθήκες απόλυτου εγκλεισμού... ε, αυτό από μόνο του είναι αρκετό για να μας βάλει σε πολλές, πάρα πολλές σκέψεις.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Σωστά το έθεσες, γιατί από κάθε άλλη άποψη είναι η καλύτερη και η πλέον βιώσιμη επιλογή για το οικοσύστημα.
> Και μπορεί να είναι πολύ νόστιμη και μαγειρικά δημιουργική, επίσης.



Έλσα, χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να τραφεί σωστά με φυτικά προϊόντα και μόνο. Από καταβολής κόσμου κυνηγούσε και έτρωγε κρέας. Εκεί που έχω τεράστια, απέραντη, αταλάντευτη αντίρρηση, είναι στον τρόπο και την έκταση που εκτρέφει τώρα ζώα για σφαγή. Πέρα από τη φριχτή σπατάλη που γίνεται στα ζωικά προϊόντα, η απύθμενη σκληρότητά του με ανατριχιάζει, μου φέρνει εμετό. Δεν θα κουραστώ να το λέω ότι τα πάντα είναι ζήτημα κλίμακας και μέτρου.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Έλσα, χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να τραφεί σωστά με φυτικά προϊόντα και μόνο. Από καταβολής κόσμου κυνηγούσε και έτρωγε κρέας.


Αν θες, το συζητάμε όταν έχουμε καιρό, είναι ωραίο θέμα! 

Για τα καημένα τα μπιγκλ που ρωτάς, που λόγω του ήπιου χαρακτήρα τους θεωρούνται καταλληλότερα από άλλα σκυλιά για πειράματα, αν κάνεις αναζήτηση εικόνων στο google, θα βρεις εύκολα την απάντηση  
Το πιο κλασικό πείραμα είναι για τις επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος.
Πιο ενδιαφέρον βίντεο απελευθέρωσης αν θυμάμαι καλά (γιατί από το γραφείο δεν μπορώ να το δω), είναι τούτο: http://www.animalequality.net/36-beagles-rescued-in-spain


----------



## bernardina (Mar 13, 2013)

Elsa said:


> Για τα καημένα τα μπιγκλ που ρωτάς, που λόγω του ήπιου χαρακτήρα τους θεωρούνται καταλληλότερα από άλλα σκυλιά για πειράματα, αν κάνεις αναζήτηση εικόνων στο google, θα βρεις εύκολα την απάντηση
> Το πιο κλασικό πείραμα είναι για τις επιπτώσεις του καπνίσματος.


Ε, ναι! Αυτό (*και* αυτό*) εννοούσα στο άλλο σχόλιό μου όταν μιλούσα για ηλίθια, άχρηστα πειράματα. Γιατί πρέπει να ρουφάνε καπνό τα δύστυχα τα σκυλιά μέρα μπαίνει μέρα βγαίνει; Δεν έχουμε δει τις επιπτώσεις του τσιγάρου στα πνευμόνια των _ανθρώπων_; Άει σιχτίρ, πια!:curse:
Αλλά βέβαια, η λέξη κλειδί: κονδύλια, κονδύλια, κονδύλια. Παναπεί λεφτά, λεφτά, λεφτά! :angry:
Επιστήμη σου λέει...


*Όπως κι αυτό, βέβαια. Και βάζω επίτηδες το πόστερ που απεικονίζει άνθρωπο κι όχι ζώο, για ευνόητους λόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ten minutes later the first beagle takes his first steps to freedom
> *Δέκα λεπτά* για να βγει από το κλουβί δεν το λες δισταγμό· το λες ξεκάθαρο, ανόθευτο φόβο. Η πρώτη ενστικτώδης κίνηση ενός ζώου είναι να πεταχτεί από τον περιορισμένο χώρο που είναι φυλακισμένο και να τρέξει προς την ελευθερία. Μόνο τα ψυχικά τραυματισμένα ή εξαιρετικά καχύποπτα --για κάποιο λόγο-- ζώα δείχνουν απροθυμία να το κάνουν. Αυτά τα σκυλιά έκαναν δέκα ολόκληρα λεπτά. Για την ακρίβεια, _το πρώτο_ σκυλί έκανε δέκα λεπτά. Τα άλλα ακόμα περισσότερο. Και τα μάτια τους δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα το πόσο φοβούνται.
> Παρόλο που τα σκυλιά δεν φαίνονται υποσιτισμένα, δεν έχουν ορατές πληγές, γενικά δεν δίνουν την εντύπωση κακοποιημένου ζώου, έχω πελώρια απορία να μάθω σε τι πειράματα τα υπέβαλλαν και είναι τόσο μαζεμένα. Αν φταίει αποκλειστικά το ότι μεγάλωσαν σε συνθήκες απόλυτου εγκλεισμού... ε, αυτό από μόνο του είναι αρκετό για να μας βάλει σε πολλές, πάρα πολλές σκέψεις.



Να σου πω το κρίμα μου, εγώ αυτά τα δέκα λεπτά δεν τα πολυπιστεύω. Θεωρώ ότι είναι θεμιτή υπερβολή. Έχουμε και 'μείς μία σκυλίτσα, που είναι ειδικά εκπαιδευμένη για να βρίσκει τρούφες. Είναι απίστευτα πιο φοβητσιάρα. Την έχω δει να τρομάζει από πεταλούδες, μέχρι κι απ' την ίδια την σκιά της (εντελώς κυριολεκτικά). Υποθέτω ότι ένα μέρος του φόβου της οφείλεται στην εκπαίδευση που είχε. Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς τα εκπαιδεύουν, αλλά έναν φόβο πρέπει να τον αποκτάνε.

Για τις γούνες συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που λες, παρότι όχι μόνο δεν είμαι vegan αλλά μάλλον antivegan (αν και σέβομαι τις προτιμήσεις των άλλων). Μια συζήτηση είχαμε κάνει εδώ (και κάτω).


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Σχετικά με τα σκυλιά: κι εμένα με φοβάται το σκυλί κάτι φίλων που είναι μίνι πομεράνιαν γιατί μια φορά μάλλον το παράκανα στα παιχνίδια και το τρόμαξα. Δεν το κακομεταχειρίστηκα καθόλου, αλλά δεν είχα ιδέα ότι δεν του αρεσει να του γαργαλάς την κοιλιά του (εντούτοις κάθισε και έφαγε το γαργαλητό). Ε, όποτε με βλεπει αρχίζει τα καλοπιάσματα και είναι όλο δισταγμό και τρέμει ολόκληρο. Φυσικά έμεινα άφωνη όταν το διαπίστωσα και με στενοχώρησε, αλλά μου λένε οι φίλοι μου ότι μερικά σκυλιά είναι έτσι και θα πάρει καιρό να ξεσυνηθίσει. 
Τα σκυλιά στο βίντεο προφανώς δεν τα αμελούσαν στο εργαστήριο, ούτε φοβούνται τους ανθρώπους. Αλλά δεν έχουν συνηθίσει έξω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2013)

Βγαίνει λοιπόν ο καρδινάλιος, μας λέει εκλέξανε πάπα και τον λένε κάτι-Μάριο-κάτι και θα είναι γνωστός ως Φραγκίσκος (ο Α')
Εγώ λατινικά δεν ξέρω. Ιταλικά μπαγιάτικα, Ισπανικά χάλια και Γαλλικά. Αλλά κατάλαβα. Γιατί βεβαίως τι άλλο θα έλεγε που θα τελείωνε σε όνομα; Οι παρουσιαστές που κάνανε ζωντανή κάλυψη στο μπιμπισί δεν κατάλαβαν, αλλά πιάσανε το επίθετο (Μπεργκόλιο), προφανώς γιατί το ξέρανε. Αλλά κάνανε πέντε ολόκληρα λεπτά μέχρι να πει κάποιος ότι παίρνει το όνομα του Φραγκίσκου της Ασίζης. 
Σκέψη: ίσως είχανε δίκιο αυτοί που θαυμάζανε που κατάλαβε η άλλη τι έλεγε ο Βενέδικτος. 
Ίσως λέει αυτό κάτι για την διδασκαλία ξένων γλωσσών. 
Επιστρέφω στο κυνήγι του κομήτη, όσο έχει ακόμα καθαρό ουρανό (δεν έχω δει τίποτα σήμερα).


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Απόδειξη ότι βρίσκεται και η Βραζιλία σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης:

*Βραζιλία: Γιατροί δήλωναν «παρών» στην εργασία τους με δάκτυλα από σιλικόνη* (Τα Νέα)
*Doctor 'used silicone fingers' to sign in for colleagues* (BBC)

Σκέψεις: 
Μεταφραστική: Ευτυχώς η σιλικόνη είναι αυτή τη φορά _silicone _.
Γλωσσική αγγλική: Το _give someone the finger_ αποκτά νέο νόημα.
Γλωσσική ελληνική: Νέο νόημα αποκτά (τουλάχιστον) και το _κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό μου_.


Η δακτυλολογία συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2013)

Η ειρωνεία της ιστορίας... η εικόνα που βλέπετε παρακάτω, είναι από ένα βιντεοπαιχνίδι ρόλων, του 1995, που διαδραματίζεται στο 2230 μ.Χ. Το παιχνίδι αυτό κυκλοφόρησε λίγο πριν το ECU μετονομαστεί σε ευρώ, τον ίδιο χρόνο...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2013)

Βιτριολική παρατήρηση του συντάκτη:

Πολλοί ακόμη διερωτώνται γιατί η ελληνική κοινωνία βρίσκεται σε βαθιά κρίση...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Εντάξει, αυτό είναι μήλα με αχλάδια. Αντιστοίχως:

Einstein vs Shakira

Προσωπικά σιχαίνομαι τον Σφακιανάκη *και* σαν τραγουδιστή και πολύ περισσότερο σαν άνθρωπο. Αλλά οι ποπ τραγουδιστές είναι ακριβώς αυτό: δημοφιλείς. Το έργο τους συνίσταται στο να είναι δημοφιλείς, απ' αυτό βγάζουν λεφτά. Επίσης η σύγκρισή μου είναι αρκετά γενναιόδωρη, γιατί ο Νανόπουλος δεν είναι τόσο γνωστός όσο ο Σφακιανάκης (άλλο γνωστός κι άλλο δημοφιλής) ενώ ο Αϊνστάιν είναι σαφέστατα πολύ πιο γνωστός από την Σακίρα. Εξάλλου είναι και διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το Facebook είναι μέρος για ψυχαγωγία, εκδηλώνεις ποπ ενδιαφέροντα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρείς πιο σημαντικό το ποπ από την επιστήμη. Προσωπικά έχω κάνει like τα Σαγόνια του Καρχαρία και το Τζουράσικ Παρκ, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι τα θεωρώ σημαντικότερα από την θεωρία της γενικής σχετικότητας. Δεν είναι το like ο τρόπος που θα εκδηλώσω τον θαυμασμό μου και το ενδιαφέρον μου στην επιστήμη.

Ωστόσο, είμαι βέβαιος ότι πολλοί Έλληνες θεωρούν τον Σφακιανάκη σημαντική προσωπικότητα, σημαντικότερο από τον Νανόπουλο και "ιστορία του τόπου μας". Δηλαδή συμφωνώ με την διαπίστωση, γιατί κι εγώ φωνάζω διαρκώς ότι ένας από τους λόγους που καταρρέουμε είναι ότι είμαστε λαός απαίδευτος, αλλά διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο που γίνεται η διαπίστωση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Tι ψυχαγωγικό για το κοινό κάνει ο Νανόπουλος; Έχει ξεκινήσει μήπως κανένα φεϊσμπουκικό γκρουπ σαν το I £"$£"$$ love science; Έχει εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης; Πώς χρησιμοποίησε τη θέση του σαν εκπρόσωπος της Ελλάδας στη CERN και την ESA για να φέρει πιο κοντά το αντικείμενό του στον απλό Έλληνα; Πως να τον ξέρει ο απλός Έλληνας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2013)

Και γιατί είναι δουλειά του Νανόπουλου αυτή; Οι ηθοποιοί μόνοι τους ξεκινάνε τις ΦΒικές ομάδες;


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Δεν είναι βιντεάκι, αλλά σχετικό και ενθαρρυντικό (ποτέ δεν είναι αργά):

*Πήρε απολυτήριο λυκείου σε ηλικία 106 ετών*
Η Ρίμπα Ουίλιαμς από το Οχάιο αποφοίτησε με καθυστέρηση χρόνων

Το απολυτήριο λυκείου σε ηλικία 106 ετών παρέλαβε η Ρίμπα Ουίλιαμς από το Οχάιο, σε ειδική τελετή που έγινε στο σπίτι της, καθώς είναι πλέον καθηλωμένη στο κρεβάτι.

Αν και τελείωσε το λύκειο το 1925, το απολυτήριο δεν το πήρε ποτέ, επειδή αρνήθηκε να κάνει μία εργασία που της ανέθεσε ο καθηγητής της. Συγκεκριμένα η Ρίμπα είχε αρνηθεί να διαβάσει ξανά ένα βιβλίο που της έδωσε ο καθηγητής, γιατί δεν της άρεσε και να γράψει για αυτό.
[...]

Τι «με καθυστέρηση χρόνων»; Έτσι απλά; *88* χρόνια μετεξεταστέα ήταν η γυναίκα! (ολογράφως: ογδόντα οκτώ!)
Δεν ξεπερνιέται εύκολα αυτό το ρεκόρ, ούτε προσπερνιέται μ' ένα ξερό «καθυστέρηση χρόνων».



Συζήτηση για τους *αιώνιους φοιτητές*, εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

Οι ηθοποιοί έχουν μάνατζερ και επιτελεία και λεφτά για όλα αυτά· οι επιστήμονες όχι. Υπάρχουν επιστήμονες που έχουν ασχοληθεί με την εκλαΐκευση, όπως ο Λόρενς Κράους ή αυτός εδώ ο τύπος. Π.χ. δείτε αυτό:


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2013)

Δόκτορα, δεν είναι δουλειά του Νανόπουλου αυτή, αλλά αν δεν κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά πώς περιμένουμε να τον ξέρει ο κόσμος; Άμα πάρει κανένα Νόμπελ ίσως να τον μάθουμε, μήπως τους άλλους νομπελίστες φυσικής τους ξέραμε πριν πάρουν το βραβείο;


Έλλη: Ήταν επιλογή τους το να ξεκινήσουν τέτοια, όμως, Έλλη, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι ο Καρλ Σαγκαν που δεν τον θυμάσαι γιατί είσαι μικρός ήταν καθηγητής στο Κορνέλ και είχε δημοσιεύσει περισσότερα πέιπερ από το Νανόπουλο, κι αν δεν είχε πεθάνει πριν το Φέισμπουκ πιθανόν να είχε περισσότερους οπαδούς απο τον Νανόπουλο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κι ο Καρλ Σαγκαν που δεν τον θυμάσαι γιατί είσαι μικρός


Για τους φίλους του Μήτσου (αλλά και του Carl Sagan) να θυμίσω ότι προφέρεται Καρλ Σέιγκαν, άλλο αν έγινε γνωστός στην Ελλάδα σαν να 'ταν ανίψι της Φρανσουάζ Σαγκάν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έλλη: Ήταν επιλογή τους το να ξεκινήσουν τέτοια, όμως, Έλλη, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι ο Καρλ Σαγκαν που δεν τον θυμάσαι γιατί είσαι μικρός ήταν καθηγητής στο Κορνέλ και είχε δημοσιεύσει περισσότερα πέιπερ από το Νανόπουλο, κι αν δεν είχε πεθάνει πριν το Φέισμπουκ πιθανόν να είχε περισσότερους οπαδούς απο τον Νανόπουλο.



Και ο Αϊνστάιν πέθανε πριν γεννηθώ, αλλά τον ξέρω. Είναι δυνατόν να μού άρεσε η αστρονομία και να μην ήξερα τον Καρλ;


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2013)

Όχι εντελώς εκτός θέματος: Όποτε ακούω για τον Καρλ Σαγκάν, θυμάμαι ένα παμπάλαιο μεταφραστικό δρακογέννημα της αμαρτωλής ΕΡΤ3. Ο Καρλ να «ζωγραφίζει» μιλώντας για τους αρχαίους Έλληνες και την επιστημονική τους σκέψη και κάθε τόσο να πέφτει ένα όνομα που ακούγεται «Πλέιτο». Ο φοβερός μεταφραστής μεταφράζει: *ο Πλείτος* !


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για τους φίλους του Μήτσου (αλλά και του Carl Sagan) να θυμίσω ότι προφέρεται Καρλ Σέιγκαν, άλλο αν έγινε γνωστός στην Ελλάδα σαν να 'ταν ανίψι της Φρανσουάζ Σαγκάν.



Νίκελ, δεν πα να προφέρεται και Κολοκοτρώνης στη γλώσσα του, το θέμα είναι πώς τον ξέρουν στην Ελλάδα και απόσο ξέρω ελληνικά μιλάμε και γράφουμε εδώ. 
Και ο εφευρέτης του τηλεφώνου ήταν ο Αλέξανδρος ΓκραΧΧΧΧΧΧΧαμ Μπελ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και ο εφευρέτης του τηλεφώνου ήταν ο Αλέξανδρος ΓκραΧΧΧΧΧΧΧαμ Μπελ.



Όχι, δεν ήταν. Εφευρέτης του τηλεφώνου ήταν ο Antonio Meucci. Σε αφήνω λοιπόν να μου πεις την μητσική απόδοση του ονόματός του. :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2013)

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι τώρα τον *Γκράχαμ *Γκρην.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

Mε τους ιταλούς δεν έχουμε συνήθως προβλημα, γιατί να έχουμε με τον Μεούτσι;


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2013)

Φαίνεται ότι άρεσε το *καζάν καζάν* κι έπιασε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2013)

Αν και αυτό πάει περισσότερο σε CAZάν-Καντζάν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κακώς αντιδράσατε στην πληροφορία για την προφορά του ονόματος του Σαγκάν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί νομίσατε ότι προσπαθώ να διορθώσω κάποιον, ιδίως αφού ξεκίνησα υμνώντας τον Μήτσο. Καλό είναι ωστόσο να επισημαίνουμε τέτοιες αλλαγές όταν βρίσκονται μπροστά μας επειδή πολλοί μεταφραστές είναι πιθανό να βρεθούν σε αντίστροφες καταστάσεις, να πρέπει να πουν γνωστά ξένα ονόματα στα αγγλικά. Αν κουβαλούν μαζί τους μόνο τη γνώση τού πώς προφέρονται οι λέξεις και τα ονόματα (από τον εθνικό μας Μήτσο) στο χωριό τους, ας ξέρουν ότι ένα χαμογελάκι το έχουν εξασφαλισμένο κάθε φορά που λένε Καρλ Σαγκάν ή Γκράχαμ ή Λέοναρντ στο αγγλόφωνο κοινό τους. 

Αυτό το σκοπό είχε η επισήμανσή μου. Δεν διόρθωνα κανέναν. Απλώς θυμάμαι ότι είχα χαρεί κι εγώ όταν έμαθα ότι τον Ρίγκαν τον προφέρουν Ρέιγκαν οι Αμερικανοί (τον Ρούζβελτ Ρόουζεβελτ κ.ο.κ.). Και εξακολουθούσα να χαίρομαι όταν ξαναδιάβαζα τις ίδιες επισημάνσεις επειδή η γνώση δεν απευθύνεται πάντα σε εμάς προσωπικά. Αυτό που εμείς έχουμε μάθει, σε έναν δημόσιο χώρο σαν ένα φόρουμ έχει πάντα νέους αποδέκτες, πάντα καινούργιους μουστερήδες. Ας μην προσωπικοποιείτε λοιπόν τις επισημάνσεις που γίνονται. (Και επίσης ας μην προσπαθείτε να μου διδάξετε πώς σκέφτεται το πλάσμα μου, το τέρας μου, ο Μήτσος.)

Άλλο: ποιος θα μου/μας εξηγήσει το «καζάν-καζάν» με κάθε απαραίτητη λεπτομέρεια; Δεν υπάρχει και γλωσσική διάσταση;


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2013)

Νίκελ, δεν ξέρω ποιό είδος μεταφραστή έχεις υπόψη σου. 
Ο μεταφραστής δε νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα να _προφέρει_ λάθος ένα όνομα, αφού η δουλειά του είναι γραπτή. Το σημαντικό είναι να ξέρει πώς είναι γνωστός στα ελληνικά κάποιος και να μην κάνει αυθαίρετες αλλαγές επειδή "έτσι το προφέρουν οι ξένοι"
Ο διερμηνέας από την άλλη συνήθως ξέρει, κι αν δεν ξέρει ακούει. 

Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ξέρουμε πότε μιλάμε ελληνικά και πότε μιλάμε κάποια από τις άλλες γλώσσες. Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει φροντιστήριο αγγλικών που θα σε μάθει να μιλάς για τον Vakon, τον Nefton και τον Virona. Ούτε φροντιστήριο γαλλικών που διδάσκεται ο Rakinas κι ο Molieros, ούτε καν ο Lamartinos. Κι αν υπάρχει κάποιος που τα μπερδεύει σημαίνει ότι δεν γνωρίζει καλά τη γλώσσα και δεν θα έπρεπε- εφόσον πρόκειται για μεταφραστή ή διερμηνέα- να βιοπορίζεται από αυτή. Κι αν το κάνει, του αξίζει να γίνει _ρεζίλι των σκυλιώνε*_. 

* μήτσικη προφορά

ΥΓ Κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι το καν-καν, ήθελα να πω καζάν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ο μεταφραστής δε νομίζω ότι έχει προβλημα να _προφέρει_ λάθος ένα όνομα, αφού η δουλειά του είναι γραπτή..


Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας
 Μεταγραφή των ονομάτων σε βιβλίο
 Μεταγραφή ονομάτων


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 21, 2013)

Άραγε, θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάποιος την ίδια (σ' αυτό το πνεύμα, εννοώ) απάντηση σε μια ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία; Το ψάρεψα εδώ:

*Hi me and my partner split up for 2days i found out he went to a house party and got very drunk there was a girl there 6 months pregant and they kissed alit during the house party and landed up in bed he said nothing happened as he was very sick and been sick on his clothes and had to take them off with just his boxers on she told me he got on top of her but was to force ful so she didnt do anytjing but she has changed her story twice.they was in bed from 6am untill 9am and hes saying they just slept this has been on my mind for 2 years i just want to know the truth i think there both lying could u help me please*
*x*
Dear x,
Let me recap. A couple of years ago, you and your partner split up for two days. During that time he went to a house party and got drunk. There was a young woman there who was six months pregnant. Your partner and she started kissing and went somewhere where there was a bed and got on the bed. She says he got on top of her but was too forceful so she refused to do anything other than what they had already been doing. He says he had to take his clothes off because he had vomited on them. He was on top of her in his boxers because of his vomit-stained clothes, and she was six months pregnant and didn’t want to do anything because he was being too forceful. So they did certain things the exact nature of which is unknown and stayed in bed together for three hours from 6 a.m. to 9 a.m. That is the general situation.
You believe they are both lying. This has bothered you for two years. You want my help. I wasn’t there and I don’t know any of these people but you want my help.
OK. I will try to help you. The way I will try to help you is to suggest that you enroll in a school course to learn how to write a good English sentence. Don’t get mad at me. I’m not making fun of you. You asked me for help and I can’t tell you what happened because I wasn’t there but I can tell you one thing you could do to improve your life. You could learn to write grammatical, correctly spelled sentences in English.
You need to learn to write a good English sentence or you are going to have a tough time in life.
Obviously you have intelligence because you have read the column on Salon. You have good intuition. You can tell when things don’t add up. Perhaps you have read other things on Salon. Perhaps you know something about inequality in America. You may already have been affected by aspects of this inequality. For instance, you may have received a substandard education and not even know it. You may know that things are unequal and unfair in America and that this unfairness has a historical basis in racism and this may fester somewhere in your heart but you may not have yet acquired the tools to sort it all out and express it. You could do that. You could learn how to express yourself eloquently and it could change your life. You need to learn to write a good English sentence so that other people will listen to you and believe you.
Find a course to take. If you are in school contact someone and see about such a course. If you are not in school then look for a community college or continuing education or a private class of some kind.
This may require you to venture outside of what we so charmingly call your “comfort zone.” Being outside your comfort zone may make you angry. It may make you want to punch people or talk to them rudely but you are going to have to put up with that and do whatever is required to take this course so you can learn to write a good English sentence.
Studying will require that you find a quiet place to concentrate. Take inventory of your living situation and your time commitments and write on a calendar the times you have to work or do other things and see where you have free time that is your own.
That is the free time you will use to study.
You can do this. I hope you do. It will help.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 21, 2013)

Καταγγελία Βελγίου στην κομισιόν για κοινωνικό ντάμπινγκ της Γερμανίας

Και από βελγικό ιστότοπο

Και το βίντεο με σχετική απάντηση της Επιτροπής.

Έδιτ: επειδή ο τελευταίος σύνδεσμος δεν λειτουργεί, πηγαίνετε εδώ και στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας (στο audiovisual) επιλέξτε το βίντεο με τίτλο Belgium/Germany (wage dumping): Q&A

(EC Midday press briefing
19/03/2013 | 13:21 - EC Audiovisual services
Belgium/Germany (wage dumping): Q&A)


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Πρόταση-κλειδί:

«Contrary to Belgium, where all full-time employees earn a gross minimum wage of 1,560 euros per month, there is no minimum wage in Germany.»

Ας το δούμε στο πλαίσιο της παγκοσμιοποίησης και του διεθνούς ανταγωνισμού. Ποια είναι η προοπτική; Να επικρατήσει η άποψη του Βελγίου και να δούμε ευρύτερη επιβολή του ελάχιστου μισθού στην ΕΕ (φανταστείτε μίνιμουμ χιλιοπεντακοσάρι στην Ελλάδα) ή να δούμε περισσότερες χώρες χωρίς μίνιμουμ; Εγώ είμαι απαισιόδοξος όσο δεν δίνονται _διεθνείς_ λύσεις, π.χ. να διακυμανθεί ελεύθερα το κινεζικό νόμισμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Άραγε, θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάποιος την ίδια (σ' αυτό το πνεύμα, εννοώ) απάντηση σε μια ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία;



Όχι, για τους ίδιους λόγους που η γράφουσα δεν έχει ίσως λάβει παρόμοια συμβουλή μέχρι τώρα: είμαστε όλοι ευγενικοί σε τέτοια ζητήματα και δεν λέμε αυτό που σκεφτόμαστε. 
Επίσης, κάποιες φορές έχω δει να ρωτάνε κάποιοι στη Λεξιλογία πράγματα τα οποία δείχνουν την άγνοιά τους για τα στοιχειώδη της γλώσσας που μεταφράζουν. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε περιπτώσεις που το μυαλό κολλάει ή για ζόρικα και εξειδικευμένα κείμενα. Πόσο πρόθυμος είναι κάποιος να πει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στον ερωτώντα ότι χρειάζεται να μάθει τα βασικά; Και γιατί να το κάνει κάποιος σε ένα ιντερνετικό φόρουμ και να γίνει ο κακός της υπόθεσης και να πρέπει μετά να δικαιολογεί γιατί είπε αυτά που είπε;


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Αυτό που μου άρεσε εμένα στην κάλυψη της είδησης χτες ήταν που διάβασα π.χ. εδώ κι αλλού τί είπε ο δημοσιογράφος που έκανε γνωστή την περίπτωση στο Πακιστάν. Από τις σπάνιες φορές που μπορούμε να δούμε το κατασκεύασμα πίσω από την είδηση, και που κάποιος παραδέχεται δημόσια τις ευθύνες του για την τόχη όσων γίνονται οι εκάστοτε αγαπημένοι των ΜΜΕ:


> He said, “We had to get the story out. No one was paying attention to what was happening in Mingora. We took a very brave 11-year-old and created her to get the attention of the world. We made her a commodity. Then she and her father had to step into the roles we gave them.”



Μωδ: τα Εσιόδοξα μηνύματα εκεί. Τα Απ-Εσιόδοξα, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

Φτου να πάρει! Το υποψιαζόμουν ότι το Πακιστάν είναι ένας παράδεισος ειρήνης και ισότητας, όπου το κύριο μέλημα των ταλιμπάνων είναι πώς θα μορφωθεί και το τελευταίο κοριτσόπουλο και πώς θα επικρατήσει απ' άκρου εις άκρο της χώρας η ελευθερία του λόγου και των κινήσεων, αλλά ήρθε αυτό το σιχαμένο και αυτοπυροβολήθηκε στα μούτρα για να προβοκάρει την υπεράνθρωπη προσπάθεια που καταβάλλουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχοντας απέναντί τους έναν ωκεανό εχθρότητας και προκαταλήψεων.
Να 'σαι καλά που μου ξεκαθάρισες πως στην πραγματικότητα δεν ήταν παρά άλλο ένα κόλπο των διεφθαρμένων μέσων ενημέρωσης που απλώς κατασκευάζουν είδωλα και μετά τα βάζουν να παίζουν ψεύτικους ρόλους. Άδικα πανηγύριζα από το πρωί...
Είσαι αξιοθαύμαστη που από ένα εφτασέλιδο κείμενο ξεχώρισες αμέσως την ουσία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Αν αυτό κατάλαβες Μπέρνι, έτσι είναι. Στον κόσμο σου, μη σε ταράζουμε. 

ΥΓ Επίσης, αν διάβασες αυτό που παραπέμπω και ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ πρέπει κάποιος να σου πει για τις γλωσσικές σου γνώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

What Happens In An Internet Minute?

What happens in an Internet minute? Today, the number of networked devices is equal to the global population. By 2015, the number of networked devices will be twice the global population.

An Intel infographic


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αν αυτό κατάλαβες Μπέρνι, έτσι είναι. Στον κόσμο σου, μη σε ταράζουμε.
> 
> ΥΓ Επίσης, αν διάβασες αυτό που παραπέμπω και ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ πρέπει κάποιος να σου πει για τις γλωσσικές σου γνώσεις.



Και σ' εσένα είναι καιρός να μιλήσει κάποιος για το φορουμικό ήθος σου. (Το ποιο; )
Επίσης, αναρωτήσου αν το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η δική μου δυνατότητα αντίληψης ή οι γλωσσικές μου γνώσεις -για τις οποίες δεν είσαι αρμόδια να αποφανθείς- αλλά οι δικές σου επιλεκτικές ευαισθησίες (οι ποιες; ) Ενδεχομένως και τα εκφραστικά σου μέσα (τα ποια; ) Τα οποία, ουκ ολίγες φορές, σπεύδουν να διορθώσουν οι μοδεράτορες, προκειμένου να βγει νόημα.

Τώρα, ποια από τις δύο ζει στον κόσμο της, είναι στην κρίση όσων μας διαβάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE, χωρίς ειρωνείες και χωρίς επιθετικότητα, εξήγησέ μου (επειδή το τεράστιο άρθρο το έβαλα στο Κιντλ για να το διαβάσω άλλη ώρα): όταν από ολόκληρο το άρθρο επιλέγεις και αναφέρεις αυτό που διαβάζω στο #2805, δεν δίνεις περίεργη εικόνα τού τι γράφει το άρθρο; Δεν έρχεσαι, εκεί που η συντρόφισσα εν φόρω χαίρεται που γύρισε το παιδί καλά στο σχολείο του, να της χαλάσεις τη διάθεση; Κάπως έτσι δεν ξεκινάνε παρεξηγήσεις από το τίποτα;

Και ας απαντήσει μόνο όποιος μπορεί να απαντήσει ψύχραιμα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Παρενθετικά: Το 2804 κι η απορία της Αλεξάνδρας τώρα επαληθεύεται.

Νίκελ, την σχετική είδηση εγώ τη διάβασα χτες. Και μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι ο δημοσιογράφος που έκανε γνωστή τη νεαρή, μετά έγραψε άρθρο στο οποίο αναλάμβανε τις ηθικές ευθύνες του για την επίθεση. Το οποίο εγώ βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί χωρίς τη δημοσιότητα η μικρή Μαλάλα θα ήταν ένα σχετικά προνομιούχο παιδάκι (προνομιούχο από την άποψη ότι έχει φωτισμένους γονείς και πατέρα ιδιοκτήτη σχολείου), και μάλλον δεν θα είχε καταλήξει στο νοσοκομείο να χαροπαλέυει. Σπάνια βρίσκουμε δημοσιογράφους (ή ακτιβιστές) που δεν δικαιολογούν τα κακά της δουλειάς τους με ένα γενικό "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα". 
Το βρήκα λοιπόν ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να ξεκινήσω τη συζήτηση. Εφόσον όμως έγινε σχετική αναφορά σήμερα, είπα να το προσθέσω. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ το βρίσκω αισιόδοξο, όχι απαισιόδοξο, μήνυμα, οπότε θεωρώ ότι κακώς μεταφέρθηκε. Για μένα είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι αισιόδοξο. Για εσάς που το διαβάζετε και διαφωνείτε, γιατί δεν είναι; Μήπως μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει αυτό κάποιος χωρίς ειρωνείες και χωρίς επιθετικότητα;

Επιπλέον, δεν ήξερα ότι η lexiquette είναι ότι οι ειδήσεις είναι παραγγελιά, απαγορέυεται όταν κάποιος γραφει μια είδηση να την συμπληρώσουμε ή να την σχολιάσουμε ή να γίνει αφορμή για συζήτηση. 

ΥΓ Και μια που τα λέμε όλα τώρα, επειδή Νικελ παραπονιέσαι ότι τα μη-γλωσσολογικά έχουν γίνει λιγότερα απο τα γλωσσολογικά νήματα, δύο είναι οι ερμηνείες: 
α. μεγαλύτερη ανεργία στον κλάδο, άρα περισσότερος χρόνος για συζητήσεις εξωεπαγγελματικές
β. η Μπέρνη μας βάζει σε πειρασμό


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Θα μπορούσε να είχε δοθεί στο #2807.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> . Και παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ το βρίσκω αισιόδοξο, όχι απαισιόδοξο, μήνυμα, οπότε θεωρώ ότι κακώς μεταφέρθηκε. Για μένα είναι αυτονόητο ότι είναι αισιόδοξο. Για εσάς που το διαβάζετε και διαφωνείτε, γιατί δεν είναι; Μήπως μπορεί να μου το εξηγήσει αυτό κάποιος χωρίς ειρωνείες και χωρίς επιθετικότητα;
> 
> Επιπλέον, δεν ήξερα ότι η lexiquette είναι ότι οι ειδήσεις είναι παραγγελιά, απαγορέυεται όταν κάποιος γραφει μια είδηση να την συμπληρώσουμε ή να την σχολιάσουμε ή να γίνει αφορμή για συζήτηση.


Το μήνυμά σου το μετέφερα εγώ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι περιέχει ένα _ναι μεν αλλά_, όπως και άλλα μηνύματά σου από εκεί που τα έχω μεταφέρει εδώ. Ο Νίκελ γράφει πάνω πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα: 



nickel said:


> Αλλά ακόμα κι αν κάποιος νιώθει καλύτερα με κάτι που διάβασε, ας μην έρθουν οι κυνικοί να του τη σπάσουν.



Να δώσω κι ένα παράδειγμα: Τις προάλλες, που είχα γράψει εκεί αυτό, ο δόκτωρ μου έστειλε π.μ. με το _ναι μεν, αλλά_ του, στο οποίο μου εξηγούσε ότι η είδηση ναι μεν ευχάριστη, αλλά το πείραμα δεν ήταν και πολύ σπουδαίο, κτλ. Μου άρεσε που δεν το έγραψε εκεί. Ας έχουμε και ένα νήμα που να περιέχει μόνο ευχάριστα πράγματα. Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του, εξάλλου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του, εξάλλου.



Εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα τού πόσο απαραίτητο μπορεί να είναι ένα κόμμα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα τού πόσο απαραίτητο μπορεί να είναι ένα κόμμα. :)


:lol: :lol:


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Θα μπορούσε να είχε δοθεί στο #2807.


Δεν μου φάνηκε απαράιτητη, γιατι τη θεώρησα αυτονόητη. Επιπλέον το 2806 δεν ήταν εκδήλωση απορίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα τού πόσο απαραίτητο μπορεί να είναι ένα κόμμα. :)


Υπονοείς ότι θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει κανείς, υπό οιεσδήποτε συνθήκες, το ακομμάτιστο κείμενο και να καταλάβει «του εξάλλου δρ. Στάτλερ;»


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν μου φάνηκε απαράιτητη, γιατι τη θεώρησα αυτονόητη. Επιπλέον το 2806 δεν ήταν εκδήλωση απορίας.


Ξέρεις πώς περιμένουν στο σουπερμάρκετ να μπει ο εκατομμυριοστός πελάτης να του δώσουν δώρο μια ηλεκτρική σκούπα (με πολύ ταρατατζούμ). Ή πώς περιμένει εδώ ο δόκτωρ να πιάσω τα 33.333 μηνύματα για να μου απονείμει κάποια κονκάρδα. Έτσι περιμένω κι εγώ πότε θα πεις σε κάποιον «Έχεις δίκιο». Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι δώρα σού έχω μαζέψει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2013)

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι δεν σκοπεύω να αφήσω όσους θέλουν να έχουν οπωσδήποτε την τελευταία κουβέντα να την έχουν. (Και δεν εννοώ τον Νίκελ, που πρόλαβε και χώθηκε στο κυνήγι του 33.333ού του ποστ.)

Τελεία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Παρενθετικά: Το 2804 κι η απορία της Αλεξάνδρας τώρα επαληθεύεται.


To μόνο που επαληθεύτηκε ήταν το γιατί δεν λέμε αυτό που _πραγματικά _σκεφτόμαστε: Επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ανεκδιήγητοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Άραγε, θα μπορούσε να πάρει κάποιος την ίδια (σ' αυτό το πνεύμα, εννοώ) απάντηση σε μια ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία; Το ψάρεψα εδώ:



Άνετα θα μπορούσα να το είχα γράψει εγώ, αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To μόνο που επαληθεύτηκε ήταν το γιατί δεν λέμε αυτό που _πραγματικά _σκεφτόμαστε: Επειδή κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ανεκδιήγητοι.



Μπα μπα μπα, μπα μπα να να  :






Not to be tried at home without self-control. Please seek the supervision of reason, and manners. 
(source: Barbara Ann, Despicable Me 2)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 21, 2013)

daeman said:


> Not to be tried at home without self-control. Please seek the supervision of reason, and manners.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι να συμβαίνει μέσα στο μυαλό τέτοιων ατόμων. Τι στο διάολο μπορεί να οδήγησε έναν έφηβο όχι μόνο να διαπράξει ένα τόσο random έγκλημα αλλά και να αισθάνεται όπως αισθάνεται, μετά το αποτέλεσμα; Άραγε τού έχει στρίψει; Θεωρείται ψυχική ασθένεια αυτό;

Before his sentence, Lane, wearing a white T-shirt with the word "killer" written across the front, said: "This hand that pulled the trigger that killed your sons now masturbates to the memory. F--- all of you."

http://www.cleveland.com/chardon-shooting/index.ssf/2013/03/tj_lane_sentenced_in_chardon_h.html


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα για την ανατροφή του και το περιβάλλον του οπότε υποθέσεις κάνουμε. 
Η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι πιστεύει ότι όλοι θέλουν να είναι κακός, οπότε αποφάσισε ότι θα είναι πολύ κακός. Πλέον δεν έχει να χάσει τίποτα. 
Βλέπω στα σχόλια από κάτω: η οικογένειά του λέει δέχεται απειλές, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Όπως δεν καταλαβαίνω όσοι γράφουν σχόλια του στυλ "θα τον περιποιηθούνε στη φυλακή" πώς είναι τόσο βέβαιοι ότι δεν θα γίνει αυτός εδώ ο αρχικακός της φυλακής που θα τον βλέπουν οι άλλοι φυλακισμένοι και θα τρέμουν.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 22, 2013)

Ρε SBE, δεκαοχτώ χρονών είναι, με ένα μπράτσο σα φτερούγα κοτόπουλου...τι αρχικακός να το παίξει; Σαν τη μαρίδα θα είναι ο μικρός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Το πιο περίεργο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι δεν του βρήκανε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και ότι παρ' όλα αυτά δεν είχε κανένα κίνητρο που να φανερώθηκε στο δικαστήριο ή στην όλη διαδικασία. Τι στα κομμάτια; Δεν μπορεί να ισχύουν και τα δύο, εκτός κι αν είναι η προσωποποίηση του κακού.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... δεν του βρήκανε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα...


Υπάρχουν προφανώς διαφορετικοί τρόποι που κρίνουμε τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και οι δικοί μας διαφέρουν από εκείνους που χρησιμοποιούν οι ψυχολόγοι των δικαστηρίων. Σκέψου μόνο για πόσους από τους γύρω μας σκέφτεσαι ότι κάποια βίδα τούς έχει στρίψει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Προφανώς δεν του βρήκανε κάποια κλινική διαταραχή, αυτό καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ρε SBE, δεκαοχτώ χρονών είναι, με ένα μπράτσο σα φτερούγα κοτόπουλου...τι αρχικακός να το παίξει; Σαν τη μαρίδα θα είναι ο μικρός.



Ξέρω και γω, μπορεί να είναι κανένανς Χάνιμπαλ Λέκτερ κι ας μην του φαίνεται. Μπορεί να είναι ο Ντέιμιαν, το διαβολάκι. Όποιος τον πλησιάζει να παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ξέρω και γω, μπορεί να είναι κανένανς Χάνιμπαλ Λέκτερ κι ας μην του φαίνεται. Μπορεί να είναι ο Ντέιμιαν, το διαβολάκι. Όποιος τον πλησιάζει να παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό.



Ενώ οι άλλοι ισοβίτες είναι η Μάγια η μέλισσα και η Στρουμφίτα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Σχετικά με τα ψυχολογικά: το αρχικό πόρισμα του ψυχίατρου, έλεγε στα σχόλια της αρχικής είδησης, ήταν ότι ο νεαρός έχει το ακαταλόγιστο και συνιστούσε ψυχιατρείο ανηλίκων. Μετά λέει φέρανε άλλον ψυχίατρο ο οποίος είπε ότι ο νεαρός είναι ικανός να δικαστεί γιατί έχει επίγνωση των πράξεών του και επιπλέον αποφασίστηκε από το δικαστήριο να δικαστεί σαν ενήλικος, παρόλο που ήταν ανήλικος όταν έγινε το έγκλημα (αυτά τα μεσοβέζικα των αμερικανών δεν τα καταλαβαίνω - ή ήταν ανήλικος ή δεν ήταν).
Το γιατί διαφώνησαν οι δύο ψυχίατροι μπορεί να έχει πολλές ερμηνείες. Μπορεί να το έπαιξε τρελλός με τον πρώτο, ίσως καθώς ήταν και πρόσφατα όλα, και μετά να του πέρασε (το βρίσκω απίθανο). Μπορεί και για άλλους λόγους, κρίνοντας από τις αιμοδιψείς δηλώσεις των συγγενών και των γειτόνων, ή του μεγάλου ενδιαφέροντος που έδειξαν οι πολιτικοί. 
Βρίσκω περίεργο το ότι ο δικηγόρος του- που νομίζω είχε οριστεί από το δικαστήριο- ανακοίνωσε την παραίτησή του αμέσως μετά το τέλος της δίκης και για την έφεση που σκοπεύει να κάνει ο νεαρός θα οριστεί νέος δικηγόρος. Εμένα αυτό μου λέει ότι ο μικρός δεν είχε σοβαρή υπεράσπιση. Με έναν καλύτερο δικηγόρο ίσως να ήταν τώρα στο ψυχιατρείο. Βλέπω ότι και στο σχετικό άρθρο στη Βίκι αναφέρεται ότι παρατηρητές εκφράσανε τις επιφυλάξεις τους σχετικά με τη στάση της υπεράσπισης, που περιλάμβανε χοντρές γκάφες όπως π.χ ότι δέχτηκε να ανακοινωθεί το όνομα του κατηγορούμενου αμέσως (στη Βίκι εξηγεί γιατί αυτό είναι κακό: επηρεάζονται οι πιθανοί ένορκοι, που φαντάζομαι στα μικρά μέρη έχει μεγάλη σημασία). Χοντρή γκάφα ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου και το ότι ενώ αρχικά είχε δηλώσει αθώος, στο τέλος δήλωσε ότι είναι ένοχος. Αυτό επηρεάζει, λέει, την έφεση. Ο δικηγόρος του πού ήταν;

Κατά τ'άλλα το άρθρο της Βίκι λέει πατέρας βίαιος και με φυλάκιση για τα κατορθώματά του, ο μικρός είχε κάνει ένα- δυο παρανομίες κι ο ίδιος, ήταν καλός μαθητής αλλά είχε προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς, ήταν ντροπαλός, τον κορόιδευαν τα άλλα παιδιά στο παλιό του σχολείο (εκεί που έγινε το έγκλημα). Το ένα από τα θύματα ήταν γνωστό μούτρο και μεταξύ άλλων, τα είχε φτιάξει με τη φιλενάδα του δράστη. Τα υπόλοιπα θύματα ήταν γνωστή παρέα παλιόπαιδων του σχολείου. 

Τρελλός όχι ίσως, αλλά πολύ πολύ αγανακτισμένος ο μικρός και εξακολουθεί να φέρεται σα μικρό παιδί θυμωμένο με όλους και με όλα. 

Επίσης στα σχόλια του αρχικού άρθρου ένας έλεγε ότι το δίδαγμα είναι: μάθετε τα παιδιά σας να είναι καλά παιδιά. Να δείχνουν συμπόνια και κατανόηση. Να μην φέρονται άσχημα στον κόσμο. Να μην βασανίζουν τους αδύναμους. Ίσως έτσι γλυτώσουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενώ οι άλλοι ισοβίτες είναι η Μάγια η μέλισσα και η Στρουμφίτα;



Δε νομίζω να κρατείται σε γυναικείες φυλακές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω να κρατείται σε γυναικείες φυλακές.



Εντάξει τότε, ο Μπίλυ ο κηφήνας και ο Σπιρτούλης.

Σοβαρά τώρα, θα είχα δηλώσει κι εγώ παραίτηση με την περίπτωση του μικρού. Τα άρθρα λένε ότι ο δικηγόρος του τον παρακάλεσε να μην πει αυτό που είπε στο δικαστήριο, μπροστά στους συγγενείς των θυμάτων. Επίσης η έρευνα έδειξε ότι ο μικρός δεν είχε σοβαρά προβλήματα με τραμπούκους. Εκτός κι αν η έρευνα χάσκει.

Το δικαστήριο τον δίκασε σαν ενήλικο, αλλά με ποινή ανηλίκου (κανονικά θα έτρωγε θανατική ποινή). Και κατά την γνώμη μου, σε τόσο κοντινά όρια δεν την βρίσκω παράλογη την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου. Το όριο ενηλικίωσης είναι νομικά, όχι φυσικά καθορισμένο. Αν π.χ. είχε συνεργό, ένα χρόνο μεγαλύτερο, ο ένας θα έτρωγε θανατική ποινή κι ο άλλος ισόβια; Τόσο σπουδαία είναι η διαφορά από τα 17 στα 18;


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Τα ηλικιακά ή άλλα όρια υπάρχουν γιατί κάπου πρέπει να τραβήξεις μια γραμμή. Μπορεί η διαφορά να μην είναι σπουδαία ανάμεσα στα 17 και τα 18, αλλά κι η διαφορά από τα 16 στα 17 δεν είναι σπουδαία, που σημαίνει ούτε τα 16 διαφέρουν από τα 18 κ.ο.κ.

Αν είχε συνεργό ναι, οι ποινές θα ήταν διαφορετικές. Δεν είναι πρωτοφανές αυτό. Άντε, εσύ που ξέρεις από Αγγλία θα έχεις ακούσει την περίπτωση του Ντέρεκ Μπέντλεϊ, που έγινε και ταινία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

SBE, είπα ότι τα όρια είναι νομικά καθορισμένα, όχι μη απαραίτητα. Αλλά μού φαίνεται παράλογο να φωνάζει κανείς ότι είναι παράλογο να δικαστεί σαν ενήλικας ένας 17χρονος που σκότωσε χωρίς προφανές κίνητρο, δεν δείχνει μεταμέλεια ούτε καν σοκ.

Μαθηματικά τώρα, αν θέλεις να το ποσοστικοποιήσουμε, ας πούμε ότι από τα 16 στα 17 έχεις Χ% διαφορά και το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα 17 στα 18. Όταν λοιπόν συγκρίνεις 16 με 18, έχεις 2Χ% διαφορά. Ή, αν θέλεις ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, δεν έχεις εμφανή διαφορά γήρατος από τα 30 στα 31, από τα 31 στα 32, κτλ, μέχρι τα 79 στα 80. Όμως έχεις εμφανέστατη διαφορά από τα 30 στα 80, γιατί οι μη ορατές μικροδιαφορές συσσωρεύονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Αν η διαφορά είναι σταθερή από χρόνο σε χρόνο, το αποτέλεσμα ανατοκίζεται. ;)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> SBE, είπα ότι τα όρια είναι νομικά καθορισμένα, όχι μη απαραίτητα. Αλλά μού φαίνεται παράλογο να φωνάζει κανείς ότι είναι παράλογο να δικαστεί σαν ενήλικας ένας 17χρονος που σκότωσε χωρίς προφανές κίνητρο, δεν δείχνει μεταμέλεια ούτε καν σοκ.



Αντίστοιχα, γιατί είναι παράλογο να δικαστεί σαν ανήλικος ένας 18χρονος που σκότωσε με προφανές κίνητρο και δείχνει μεταμέλεια και σοκ; Άλλωστε μπορεί ο 18χρονος να είναι, όπως θα το έλεγε η γιαγιά μου, "ακόμα παιδί".


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αντίστοιχα, γιατί είναι παράλογο να δικαστεί σαν ανήλικος ένας 18χρονος που σκότωσε με προφανές κίνητρο και δείχνει μεταμέλεια και σοκ;



Δεν είναι. Και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα έτρωγε μικρότερη ποινή απ' αυτήν που έφαγε ο συγκεκριμένος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2013)

...
Όταν οι εμπειρογνώμονές μας περί τα δικαστικά και τα νομικά αποφανθούν τελεσίδικα για την περίπτωση του Λέιν  (ξέρω, ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνετε, κακό δεν είναι να το συζητάτε και τι με νοιάζει εμένα, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα να μη σας πειράξω λίγο· ελπίζω να μη σας τσάντισα κιόλας, αφού δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μου), 
σειρά έχει μια άλλη υπόθεση: Είναι νόμιμο να δικαστεί ένας νεκρός;

*Sergei Magnitsky trial: 'it's not illegal to try a dead man', says judge* 
A Moscow judge has refused calls to halt the posthumous prosecution of Sergei Magnitsky, ruling on the first day of the trial that it was not illegal to try a dead defendant.





Sergei Magnitsky's attorneys sit in front of an empty defendants' cage during a court session in Moscow Photo: REUTERS

Mr Magnitsky, a lawyer whose case became an international cause célèbre, died in a pretrial detention centre in the city in 2009 aged 37 after being arrested by senior Russian police officers whom he had accused of colluding with tax officials in a £140m fraud. He was denied vital medical treatment and beaten in custody. 

In November 2012, prosecutors charged the dead man himself with tax evasion, citing a recent Russian Constitutional Court decision that suggested a deceased defendant could be tried if his family requests it in order to clear his or her name.

Mr Magnitsky's widow, Natalya Zharikova, 40, said in an interview with the Daily Telegraph this week that she and his mother had repeatedly informed authorities that they did not want such a trial, making it illegal. 

That view was supported on Friday by the Human Rights Institute of the International Bar Association, a lawyers group, which issued a statement saying the posthumous trial was "unlawful and breaching both domestic and international covenants".

However, Judge Igor Alisov turned down a request by court-appointed lawyers to investigate the legality of the trial at Moscow's Tverskoy Court.
[...]


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενώ οι άλλοι ισοβίτες είναι η Μάγια η μέλισσα και η Στρουμφίτα;





Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει τότε, ο Μπίλυ ο κηφήνας και ο Σπιρτούλης.
> ...



You'd be surprised :

*23 Cute Movie Characters That Could Kick Your Ass*
It’s always the quiet ones…

Lots-O'-Huggin' Bear




From: Toy Story 3 (2010)

Looks like: A fluffy pink teddy bear who smells of strawberries and just wants to be hugged.

Actually is: A bitter and malevolent master-manipulator who reigns over Sunnyside Daycare Center like it's Shawshank State Prison. Watch out for his more-weapon-than-walking-aid wooden cane, and fear his gullible henchmen/henchbabies, because they won't hesitate for a second before tossing you into an incinerator – even if it does make fully-grown men-children in the audience cry.

Yoda, Hit-Girl, Mogwai, Toothless, The Killer Rabbit Of Caerbannog , Mathilda, Puss In Boots, The Stay Puft Marshmallow Man, Hammerpede, Ewoks, Jack-Jack Parr, Mouse, The Neighbourhood Watch Alliance, Gummy Bears, Baby Dilophosaurus, Rogue, Po, Fembots, Debbie Jellinsky, Tooth Fairies, Carol, Cid.

Γίνεται και κουίζ: βρείτε από ποια ταινία είναι ο καθένας, πριν πατήσετε στο λίνκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Όταν οι εμπειρογνώμονές μας περί τα δικαστικά και τα νομικά αποφανθούν τελεσίδικα για την περίπτωση του Λέιν  (ξέρω, ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνετε, κακό δεν είναι να το συζητάτε και τι με νοιάζει εμένα, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα να μη σας πειράξω λίγο· ελπίζω να μη σας τσάντισα κιόλας, αφού δεν είναι αυτός ο σκοπός μου),
> σειρά έχει μια άλλη υπόθεση: Είναι νόμιμο να δικαστεί ένας νεκρός;



Εγώ δηλώνω άσχετος περί δικαστικών (επίσης μου την δίνουν οι δραματικές σειρές δια-δικαστικού περιεχομένου*). Το θέμα δεν το έθεσα ως δικαστικό παράδοξο, αλλά ως ερωτηματικό πάνω στην ανθρώπινη ψυχοσύνθεση.



* για περισσότερα, μπορείς να δεις την χιουμοριστική μου άποψη, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Παρακαλώ να μπει η σωστή εικόνα του Puss-in-Boots, που δείχνει όλη τη σατανική χειριστική αθωότητά του.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Παρακαλώ να μπει η σωστή εικόνα του Puss-in-Boots, που δείχνει όλη τη σατανική χειριστική αθωότητά του.



Γάτε σπιρουνάτε, άσ' τα σάπια, σε τα μας; 
Βρε, τι νόμιζες πως έχεις, τίποτα κορτάκηδες; Ούτε πιτσιρίκια έχεις, μήτε και γατάκηδες.
Τις γαλιφιές σου εγώ τις βλέπω βερεσέ, τα γατονάζια σου τ' ανθίστηκα πια τώρα, ώσπου κατάλαβα πως ήτανε για σε _μαλαγατιές_ μόνο για να περνάει η ώρα... :twit:  Μανιπουλόγατο Μανυπουλόγατο. Χειραγωγατί. Ξουτ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> _μαλαγατιές_ μόνο για να περνάει η ώρα... :twit:  Μανιπουλόγατο Μανυπουλόγατο. Χειραγωγατί. Ξουτ!



Το περίφημο «I Twaut I Taw a Puddy Tat!» προφέρεται το ίδιο είτε αν πρόκειται για pussy cat είτε για pushy cat.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

...
A Republican congressman has admitted that he once shot and ate a lion - and it was "kind of chewy."

From posing with assault rifles to shooting President Barack Obama's laws out of the sky in campaign advertisements, Republican politicians have gone to great lengths to prove their pro-gun credentials. None, however, has gone quite so far as Paul Broun, a gun-toting congressman for Georgia, who this week disclosed that he had once shot and eaten a lion. 

The 66-year-old favourite of the anti-government Tea Party movement was left underwhelmed. "The lion wasn't particularly tasty," he told National Review magazine. "It was kind of chewy, but I ate it."

Mr Broun, an evangelical Christian who has described evolution and the Big Bang theory as "lies straight from the pit of Hell", claimed that his aim received divine guidance. 

"God directed that bullet," he told Roll Call, a political newspaper. "If I'd missed, that lion would have been in the back of the truck with me and I'd have been clawed to death." The congressman, who once worked as a lobbyist for Safari Club International, snared his big-cat quarry during a trip to Zimbabwe. He boasted that locals had marvelled at his hunting prowess. "They'd never seen a guy come and actually eat a lion," he told Roll Call, adding that it prompted them to nickname him "Boss Shumba, which means Boss Lion". 

A former doctor who has represented Georgia in Congress since 2007, Mr Broun recalled that he had also consumed wart-hog. "If I shoot it, I'm gonna eat it," he explained. 
His remarks came amid ongoing negotiations over new laws to regulate gun use in the US, following the massacre of 20 young children at a primary school in Connecticut last December.
...

He also dismisses the scientific consensus on the origins of the Earth. "It's lies to try to keep me and all the folks who were taught that from understanding that they need a saviour," he once said.
Δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το πω: «Φάτε έναν μαλάκα! Μαλακός είναι, κι ας το παίζει σκληρό αντράκι, o Boss Dickhead».




:devil:


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

daeman said:


> "If I shoot it, I'm gonna eat it," he explained.



Και λέει, την ώρα που καθαρίζει το όπλο κι έχει ξεχάσει μια σφαίρα μέσα, περνάει απ'έξω ας πούμε ο γιός του. Θα τον φάει κι αυτόν;


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Don't waste your breath, they're impervious to reason:






The 2012 Republican Ideological Survival Suit


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

It may very well be impervious to reason and to Sharia law, but tell me — can it survive the looming Fiscal Cliff?

Άπαιχτο! 
Επίσης πολύ μου άρεσε η Ξενοφοβίνη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

Μήπως επίσης στα Αισιόδοξα;


----------



## SBE (Mar 25, 2013)

Μονολεκτική απάντηση: γιατί αισιόδοξο;
Δεν τη χαρίσανε τη σημαία στο μαθητή, ήταν καλός μαθητής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Μια υπέροχη εικόνα από το διαστημικό -σε τροχιά- τηλεσκόπιο WISE*, της NASA, για να ξεκινήσει ωραία η μέρα. Είναι το νεφέλωμα του Ωρίωνα, μέσα από φίλτρο υπερύθρων.









* Wide-field Infrared Survey Explorer. Βρισκόταν σε λειτουργία έναν χρόνο και ανακάλυψε σημαντικά πράγματα, μεταξύ άλλων και το τρίτο κοντινότερο αστρικό σύστημα στον Ήλιο (6,6 έτη φωτός μακριά).


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μονολεκτική απάντηση: γιατί αισιόδοξο;
> Δεν τη χαρίσανε τη σημαία στο μαθητή, ήταν καλός μαθητής.



Δηλαδή, θα ήταν αισιόδοξο μήνυμα αν του χαρίζονταν; Όχι, βέβαια, αυτό θα ήταν αντίστροφος ρατσισμός (πώς το λένε; ξεχνάω τον αμερικάνικο όρο).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2013)

Είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα όπου οι αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητές που αριστεύουν αναγκάζονται συχνά να δώσουν τη θέση τους ως σημαιοφόρων σε Έλληνες μαθητές, με χειρότερες επιδόσεις, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ρατσιστές γονείς κάνουν φασαρία για να μη σηκώσει τη σημαία του σχολείου ο αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητής και πάθει το βλαστάρι τους κατάθλιψη. Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι θεωρούμε αισιόδοξο μήνυμα το αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, είναι κι αυτό κάτι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 26, 2013)

Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι για τους διαφημιστές το αμάξι είναι κατά κάποιον τρόπο προέκταση του ανδρικού μορίου (αν και ξέρετε τι λένε, ε; Big car, small... ehem, brain") αλλά εκεί στην Ινδία το λύσσαξαν πια!

Εδώ:_Μία σειρά από διαφημίσεις για αυτοκίνητα, μεταξύ των οποίων και μία στην οποία απεικονίζονται γυναίκες δεμένες και φιμωμένες στον χώρο αποσκευών ενός οχήματος μάρκας Ford με οδηγό τον πρώην πρωθυπουργό της Ιταλίας Σίλβιο Μπερλουσκόνι προκάλεσε την οργή των χρηστών του Ίντερνετ στην Ινδία και ανάγκασε το παράρτημα της αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας στη χώρα να ζητήσει συγγνώμη._

Και εδώ με τη διαφήμιση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Facebook shocked that a woman runs _I Fucking Love Science_


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, θα ήταν αισιόδοξο μήνυμα αν του χαρίζονταν; Όχι, βέβαια, αυτό θα ήταν αντίστροφος ρατσισμός (πώς το λένε; ξεχνάω τον αμερικάνικο όρο).



Πολιτικά ορθή υπερευαισθησία. Και τύψεις.



Palavra said:


> Είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα όπου οι αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητές που αριστεύουν αναγκάζονται συχνά να δώσουν τη θέση τους ως σημαιοφόρων σε Έλληνες μαθητές, με χειρότερες επιδόσεις, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ρατσιστές γονείς κάνουν φασαρία για να μη σηκώσει τη σημαία του σχολείου ο αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητής και πάθει το βλαστάρι τους κατάθλιψη. Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι θεωρούμε αισιόδοξο μήνυμα το αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, είναι κι αυτό κάτι.



Δεν είναι πάντα θέμα των γονιών, μερικές φορές απλά το παιδί δεν θέλει να σηκώσει την σημαία και υπάρχουν καλοθελητές που το προβάλλουν ως περίπτωση ρατσισμού, αποκρύπτοντας τις λεπτομέρειες.

Για μένα το ευχάριστο στο μήνυμα είναι ότι δείχνει ξεκάθαρα, για μια ακόμη φορά, ότι οι αλλοδαποί δεν είναι οι κακοί μαθητές που κάνουν φασαρία, όπως ισχυρίζεται ένα μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού (που πολλές φορές περιλαμβάνει και εκπαιδευτικούς -για φτύσιμο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Facebook shocked that a woman runs _I Fucking Love Science_



Διαφωνώ με τον αρθρογράφο στο σημείο που λέει: "Indeed, the whole scenario provides a fine case study in the pervasiveness of gender stereotypes in the sciences that still persist well into the 21st century".

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την συντήρηση στερεοτύπων στην επιστήμη, αλλά στο διαδίκτυο. Και εν πολλοίς φταίνε και οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες γι' αυτό.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα όπου οι αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητές που αριστεύουν αναγκάζονται συχνά να δώσουν τη θέση τους ως σημαιοφόρων σε Έλληνες μαθητές, με χειρότερες επιδόσεις, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ρατσιστές γονείς κάνουν φασαρία για να μη σηκώσει τη σημαία του σχολείου ο αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητής και πάθει το βλαστάρι τους κατάθλιψη. Το οξύμωρο είναι ότι θεωρούμε αισιόδοξο μήνυμα το αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, είναι κι αυτό κάτι.



Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται κάτι συνηθισμένο, κάτι φυσιολογικό, όχι κάτι περίεργο και σπάνιο. To γεγονός ότι η φωτό αυτή αποτελεί ή έστω παρουσιάζεται ως είδηση, είναι από μόνο του μια αποτυχία και διαιώνιση του ότι θεωρείται κάτι περίεργο και σπάνιο.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα γιατί ζούμε στην Ελλάδα όπου οι αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητές που αριστεύουν αναγκάζονται συχνά να δώσουν τη θέση τους ως σημαιοφόρων σε Έλληνες μαθητές, με χειρότερες επιδόσεις, μόνο και μόνο επειδή ρατσιστές γονείς κάνουν φασαρία για να μη σηκώσει τη σημαία του σχολείου ο αλλοδαπής καταγωγής μαθητής και πάθει το βλαστάρι τους κατάθλιψη.



Πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ξέρουμε, αφού λες ότι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο; 
Εγώ ξέρω μόνο μία, πριν πολλά χρόνια. Άντε να υπάρχουν άλλες δέκα τόσα χρόνια που δεν έγιναν είδηση. Αποκλείεται να είναι άλλες 1000 που δεν έγιναν είδηση. 

Και στο κάτω κάτω, υποθέτουμε πράγματα που δεν ξέρουμε για τον μαθητή. Όπως π.χ. ότι είναι παιδί μεταναστών. Μπορεί να είναι παιδί Ελλήνων, υιοθετημένο. Ή μπορεί να είναι με έναν γονιό Έλληνα κι έναν αλλοδαπό. Είχα συμμαθητή που ηταν από πατέρα Έλληνα και μητέρα νοτιοαφρικανή που ήρθαν να ζήσουν στην Ελλάδα γιατί στη Ν. Αφρική ο γάμος τους ήταν παράνομος τότε. Αν είναι ακόμα Ελλάδα ο μικρός, πιθανόν να έχει παιδιά σε αυτή την ηλικία. Και κάποια μπορέι να είναι πολύ μελαχρινά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2013)

Μην το υπεραναλύετε. Συμβολικό είναι. Αν θυμάστε, η Χρυσή Αυγή είχε πει κάτι και για τον Σχορτσιανίτη (και βρέθηκε να μασάει τα λόγια της μετά). Για τον ίδιο λόγο θα έβαζα τη φωτογραφία του σημαιοφόρου στο νήμα των χρυσαύγουλων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν έχει να κάνει με την συντήρηση στερεοτύπων στην επιστήμη, αλλά στο διαδίκτυο. Και εν πολλοίς φταίνε και οι ίδιες οι γυναίκες γι' αυτό.



Συμφωνοδιαφωνώ. 
Πρώτα πρώτα, η γυναίκα που έχει το δεν-ξέρω-πως-το-λένε στο φέισμπουκ έχει πτυχίο βιολογίας (που για όποιον είναι συνδρομητής, σαν εμενα, είναι εμφανές) αλλά δεν εργάζεται σαν βιολόγος. Είναι δημοσιοσχεσίτισα σε τεχνική εταιρία. Δηλαδή η δουλειά της είναι να προωθεί ειδήσεις για επιστημονικά θέματα. Οπότε δεν πρόκειται για "επιστημόνισσα". Υποψιάζομαι επίσης ότι ο ντόρος για το φύλο της ειναι μέρος της προώθησης. Επιεδή κοίταξα τα σχόλια αναλυτικά (αφιέρωσα καμια ώρα, τόσο sad είμαι), οι πιο πολλοί συνδρομητές της δεν παραξενεύτηκαν ιδιαίτερα, ούτε καν σχολίασαν την εμφάνισή της (που δεν είναι και τόσο hot όσο λένε τα σχόλια που η ίδια επέλεξε να προβάλλει, μια συνηθισμένη γυναίκα μέτριας εμφάνισης είναι, όπως φαίνεται κι από άλλες φωτογραφίες της). Αναρωτιέμαι κι όλας μήπως η επιλογή των σχολίων που έλεγαν ότι είναι νέρντ και ωραία έγινε εσκεμμένα, για να τονιστεί το στερεότυπο. 

Τώρα, γιατί φταίνε οι γυναίκες αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουν ισχυρή παρουσία στο διαδίκτυο; 
Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι στο αγγλοσαξονικό μοντέλο ο μέσος χρήστης για πολλά χρόνια ήταν ο ελαφρώς ακοινώνητος, ελαφρώς πάσχων απο Άσπεργκερ (σύνδρομο σπάνιο στις γυναίκες), συνήθως φοιτητής σε τεχνολογικό αντικείμενο, που είχε προσβαση από το πανεπιστήμιο (και οι αρχαιολόγοι π.χ. είχαν προσβαση απο τα πανεπιστήμια, αλλά δεν είχαν λόγο να ασχοληθούν εφόσον δεν τους πρόσφερε το νεό φρούτο κατι για τη δουλειά τους). Τώρα όμως που το ιντερνέτ έχει γίνει σερφάρω και βλέπω την grumpy cat και διαβάζω κουτσομπολιά, λογικό είναι να το χρησιμοποιεί πιο πολύς κόσμος και των δύο φύλων. Όμως έχει μείνει η εντύπωση ότι είναι το προπύργιο του νερντισμού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Το στερεότυπο αυτό το συντηρούν οι γυναίκες με το να κάνουν ντόρο το ότι είναι γυναίκες. Ίσως να μην το προσέχεις γιατί είσαι γυναίκα, αλλά δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσες χιλιάδες φορές έχω διαβάσει την επισήμανση "είμαι γυναίκα", σαν να είναι κάτι σπουδαίο και αξιοπερίεργο που είναι γυναίκα που σερφάρει. Ή ξέρω 'γώ να θεωρεί ότι είναι κάτι που χρήζει επισήμανση ότι παίζει βιντεοπαιχνίδια και είναι γυναίκα. Αυτές οι επισημάνσεις συχνά συνοδεύονται από πλήθος θαυμαστικών.

Δοκίμασε μόνο να γκουγκλίσεις "and yes, I am a girl" και θα καταλάβεις τι λέω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2013)

Έχω συναντήσει και τέτοιες γυναίκες. Αλλά το οτι κυκλοφορούν και κότες δεν σημαίνει ότι βρισκόμαστε στο κοτέτσι. 

Ομοίως, παρόλο που έχω περισσότερα χρόνια εκτός Ελλάδας παρά εντός δεν εχω ακόμα συνηθίσει το αγγλοσαξονικό πρότυπο σύμφωνα με το οποίο όσοι ασχολούνται με τις θετικές επιστημες είναι νερντ. Ακόμα και στην Αγγλία, το πολύ ένα 10% των μηχανικών που έχω συναντήσει ήταν νερντ. Οι υπόλοιποι που ήταν μονόχνωτοι, στόκοι κλπ δεν ήταν λόγω επαγγέλματος αλλά λόγω χαρακτήρα. Σε άλλες χώρες ακόμα λιγότεροι (και σπούδασα σε τμήμα που ήταν εντελώς ΕΕ, κάθε χρόνο είχαμε περισσότερους φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες με Εράσμους παρά δικούς μας). Και ξεχνάμε ότι η Μαρίσα Μάγερ του Γιάχου είναι κομπιουτερου και διευθύνει τεχνική εταιρία. Πόσο απέχει από το νερντοπρότυπο;

Έχω αναφέρει κι αλλού ότι θεωρώ μεγάλη προσβολή για τις τηλεθεάτριες του Big Bang Theory τον χαρακτήρα Έιμι. Πιο κοντά σ'αυτά που έχω δει στα πανεπιστήμια ήταν η Λέσλι Ουίνκλ (παρόλη τη δόση υπερβολής που υπάρχει σε όλες τις κωμωδίες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2013)

Καλά, δεν κρίνεται η ύπαρξη του στερεότυπου από μια στερεοτυπική κωμωδία που βασίζεται στην υπερβολή. Ούτε οι άντρες ούτε οι γυναίκες που ασχολούνται με τις επιστήμες είναι έτσι. Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει στ' αλήθεια πολύς κόσμος που πιστεύει σ' αυτό το στερεότυπο, σήμερα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

Αγνοώ το προηγούμενο και παραθέτω τη συνέντευξη της μπλογκαδόρας που υποτίθεται ότι δεν ήταν μπλογκαδόρος.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 28, 2013)

180K and counting...

Η τύχη άλλαξε για τον επαίτη Μπίλι Ρέι Χάρις μια ημέρα του περασμένου μήνα όταν ανάμεσα στα κέρματα που του πετούσαν οι περαστικοί σε μια πλατεία του Κάνσας όπου ήταν καθισμένος βρήκε ένα μονόπετρο δαχτυλίδι. Η πρώτη του σκέψη ήταν εκείνη κάθε επαίτη, δηλαδή να πουλήσει το δαχτυλίδι στο πλησιέστερο κοσμηματοπωλείο. Αυτό έκανε και ο Χάρις, όταν όμως ο κοσμηματοπώλης του πρόσφερε 4.000 δολάρια, ο καλόκαρδος επαίτης αποφάσισε να μην πουλήσει τελικά το εύρημά του, αλλά να το κρατήσει για την περίπτωση που επέστρεφε ο ιδιοκτήτης του.

Κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε ένα σύγχρονο αστικό παραμύθι που έχει κλέψει τις καρδιές των Αμερικανών. Ο,τι κι αν ήταν που απέτρεψε τελικά τον επαίτη από το να πουλήσει το δαχτυλίδι, τον αντάμειψε. Ξαναβρέθηκε με χαμένους από χρόνια συγγενείς του, έχει πια σπίτι και δουλειά και αρκετά χρήματα για να σταματήσει να ζητιανεύει.
Η καλή του πράξη του άλλαξε τη ζωή, καθώς δύο μέρες αφότου βρήκε το μονόπετρο, η ιδιοκτήτριά του Σάρα Ντάρλινγκ επέστρεψε και τον ρώτησε αν της είχε πέσει κάτι πολύτιμο μέσα στο ποτηράκι όπου μάζευε τα κέρματα. «Ηταν ένα δαχτυλίδι;», τη ρώτησε και όταν εκείνη του απάντησε πώς ναι, της είπε πως το είχε.

Η Ντάρλινγκ αποφάσισε μαζί με τον σύζυγό της να δημιουργήσει ένα διαδικτυακό ταμείο με σκοπό να συγκεντρώσει 4.000 δολάρια, το ποσό για το οποίο εκείνος αρνήθηκε να το πουλήσει και να ανταμείψει τον 55χρονο Χάρις για την τιμιότητά του. Μέχρι χθες Δευτέρα, το ταμείο τους είχε συγκεντρώσει 185.000 δολάρια και το ποσό συνέχιζε να αυξάνεται. Στο μεταξύ, ο Ρόμπιν Χάρις Γουίλιαμς, είδε το συμβάν στις ειδήσεις και συνειδητοποίησε ότι ο Χάρις ήταν ο αδερφός της.

Η Ντάρλινγκ η οποία ξεκίνησε ουσιαστικά την παραμυθένια υπόθεση, είχε ρίξει χύμα από την τσάντα της μερικά κέρματα στον Χάρις χωρίς να θυμηθεί πως εκεί βρισκόταν και το δαχτυλίδι των αρραβώνων της. «Οταν το ξαναβρήκα έμοιαζε με θαύμα. Ημουν σίγουρη πως δεν θα το ξανάβρισκα ποτέ.», δήλωσε αργότερα.

Τι διαβάζω τώρα, εγώ η στριμμένη, ανάμεσα στις γραμμές;

1) Για μια ξεμυαλισμένη που είχε το δαχτυλίδι των αρραβώνων της πεταμένο χύμα μέσα στην τσάντα. Τόσο την ένοιαζε...
2) Για έναν "καλόκαρδο" επαίτη, που δεν δέχτηκε τα τέσσερα χιλιάρικα του "κοσμηματοπώλη" (λέγε με loan shark) γιατί, προφανώς κατάλαβε ότι για να του δίνει τόσα λεφτά, το δαχτυλίδι θα αξίζει πολύ περισσότερο. Σωστός. Και πέρα για πέρα μαζί του.
3) Για την ξεμυαλισμένη που, αντί να βάλει το χέρι στην τσέπη και να ανταμείψει τον άνθρωπο για το ότι κράτησε το δαχτυλίδι της (στο κάτω κάτω, τέσσερα χιλιάρικα για έναν άστεγο δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε· άλλος στη θέση του μπορεί και να το είχε σκοτώσει για λιγότερα) έστησε διαδικτυακό έρανο με σκοπό να συγκεντρώσει το αρχικό ποσό. Με ξένα κόλλυβα μνημονεύει, δηλαδή. Μπράβο, χουβαρντού μου!
4) Για μια τύπισσα που χάρη στο ντόρο που έγινε ανακάλυψε ότι ο άστεγος είναι ο αδελφός της! Εδώ προσεύχομαι --γονατιστή και με δάκρυα στα μάτια-- στους θεούς των κλειστών στομάτων να με κρατήσουν για μην ανοίξω το δικό μου.

Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες τυχαίο δείγμα.

Πράγματι, *Θαύμα παιδάκι μου, θαύμα!* που θα έλεγε και ο σκιτσογράφος.

ΥΓ. Τι ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ΥΓ. Τι ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω;



Καλημέρα. Ξέχασες να ρωτήσεις αν ο ΣΔΟΕ τους (το IRS, τέλος πάντων) έκανε έρευνα για την προέλευση των χρημάτων του αρραβωνιαστικού και πώς μπορεί να αγοράζει δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων για το οποίο ο κοσμηματοπώλης είναι διατεθειμένος να σκάσει 4 χιλιάρικα.

(Πάντως, η ιστορία σού δίνει ιδέες για μυθιστορηματικά στησίματα που θα μπορούσαν να σου μαζέψουν γερές μπάζες από πονόψυχους του ίντερνετ...  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2013)

Έκτακτο: Ο Ζάζουλας μετακομίζει στο Βέλγιο και πιάνει δουλειά στο ταχυδρομείο!

*Σοκολατόσημα*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 28, 2013)

Έφυγα!!! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2013)

Παλιό κόλπο. Εγώ έχω ελβετικό ΦΠΗΚ με σοκολατόσημα εδώ και χρόνια στη συλλογή μου. 
Και τα ημέιλ που σου στέλνει το ελβετικό ταχυδρομείο έχουν αποστολέα τον κο Franco Bollo.
(francobollo το γραμματόσημο ιταλιστί)

Μπέρνη, το δαχτυλίδι θα πρέπει να ήταν ένα καράτι στο νερό, αφού το καράτι πάει γύρω στα 5Κ (ευρώ). Αλλά ίσως η τύπισσα να είχε υπόψη της περιπτώσεις σαν την ακόλουθη, που συνέβη σε μια γνωστή μου: της έκανε πρόταση γάμου ο εκλεκτός της και της χάρισε κι ένα δαχτυλίδι αρραβώνων περιποιημένο. Εκείνη ήθελε να πει όχι στην πρόταση, αλλά της ήρθε λίγο ξαφνική και έμεινε να κοιτάζει το δαχτυλίδι. Εκείνος νόμισε ότι δεν της άρεσε το σχέδιο και τη διαβεβαίωσε ότι ήταν πανάκριβο. 
Τέσπα, τελικά το διαλύσανε το μαγαζί, της έμεινε το δαχτυλίδι, πέρασε λίγος καιρός, είχε ανάγκη χρήματα, το πάει να το πουλήσει και της λένε ότι η αξία του είναι γύρω στα 600 και της δίνανε 400 για να το αγοράσουν. 

Ε, έτσι κι άλλη μπορεί να νόμισε ότι της πήρε ζιρκόν ο αρραβωνιαστικός της και το είχε πετάξει χύμα στην τσάντα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...] Στο μεταξύ, ο Ρόμπιν Χάρις Γουίλιαμς, είδε το συμβάν στις ειδήσεις και συνειδητοποίησε ότι ο Χάρις ήταν ο αδερφός της.
> ...
> Τι διαβάζω τώρα, εγώ η στριμμένη, ανάμεσα στις γραμμές;
> 
> ...



Το πραγματικό θαύμα είναι άλλο: «Στο μεταξύ,* ο* Ρόμπιν Χάρις Γουίλιαμς, είδε το συμβάν στις ειδήσεις και συνειδητοποίησε ότι ο Χάρις ήταν ο αδερφός *της*.»

Και το πρωτότυπο:
"In the meantime*, a sister, Robin Harris Williams, with whom he had lost touch, heard the story on the news and realised Mr Harris was her brother."


Ξέρω, εύκολο το πληκτρολίσθημα, η επιμέλεια είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση, και τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί. Δεν άντεξα όμως. 
*I know, it's mean this time, my comment. Εκεί έπεσε το μάτι μου, του στριμμένου, πάνω στις γραμμές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2013)

Σχολιάζοντας ειδικά τη δήλωση του τέως δημάρχου, ότι «ανέλαβε προσωπικά την ευθύνη για την αποσφράγιση των θεατρικών σκηνών που στη θητεία του είχαν κριθεί ως ακατάλληλες», ο δήμος Αθηναίων σημειώνει ότι «οι εποχές των δημάρχων-σουλτάνων που γράφουν τους νόμους στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια έχουν τελειώσει για την Αθήνα». (in.gr)

Με εξέφρασε η διατύπωση!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2013)

crystal said:


> Εντάξει, δεν τον έλυσαν κιόλας, αλλά είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα προς τα εμπρός:
> 
> Έλυσαν τον γρίφο του καρκίνου



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πάντως, αυτές είναι οι μορφές καρκίνου που είναι πιο εύκολα ιάσιμες. Ή όχι;

Το θέμα με τον καρκίνο είναι ότι δεν είναι μία νόσος αλλά πολλές διαφορετικές που εκδηλώνονται με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Γι' αυτό βέβαια και η μορφή θεραπείας είναι διαφορετική από είδος σε είδος.

Ωστόσο κάθε θετικό βήμα προς την επίλυση οποιασδήποτε μορφής καρκίνου είναι αισιόδοξο μήνυμα.

Μωδ: μεταφέρθηκε από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

Η πρόληψη δε βλάπτει βεβαίως, οπότε...
List of things that cause cancer according to the Daily Mail

(και η ίδια η εφημερίδα προκαλεί σοβαρές και ανίατες αρρώστιες, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

πλην όμως...


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2013)

Χα! Από δω: It's true, alcohol kills people -but how many are born because of it?


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> πλην όμως...



Ενδιαφέρουσα η μουσική επιλογή του site, με δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για ποτό.


----------



## cougr (Apr 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Η πρόληψη δε βλάπτει βεβαίως, οπότε...
> List of things that cause cancer according to the Daily Mail
> 
> (και η ίδια η εφημερίδα προκαλεί σοβαρές και ανίατες αρρώστιες, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα)



Αυτή η λίστα είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη. Και να προλάβεις τον καρκίνο σίγουρα θα πεθάνεις της πείνας.:)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά θα πεθάνεις υγιής τουλάχιστο!


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα η μουσική επιλογή του site, με δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για ποτό.



Κι εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα και ετοιμαζόμουν να το γράψω πριν δω το μήνυμα του Έλλη. 
Κι ενώ αναρωτιόμουν αν αυτός ο Καβάλαν είναι ο Έλληνας ξάδερφος του Μακάλαν, με πληροφόρησε η Βίκι ότι είναι μία από τις αυτόχθονες φυλές της Ταϊβάν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

Tα καλύτερα της λίστας αυτής δεν είναι τα τρόφιμα. Η τεκνοποιία και η ατεκνία προκαλούν καρκίνο. Τα γηρατειά και τα νιάτα αυξάνουν τον κίνδυνο. Αν είσαι άντρας κινδυνεύεις. Αν είσαι γυναίκα κινδυνεύεις κοκ


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με την παλαιοντολογία, ακόμα κι αν είσαι δεινόσαυρος κινδυνεύεις.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2013)

*Πολίτης έκανε άνω-κάτω το δήμο για να ασπαστεί το «Μακαρονοτέρας»*
_Ζήτησε αλλαγή θρησκεύματος και προβλημάτισε τις υπηρεσίες _
Άνω-κάτω έγινε ο Δήμος Αθηναίων από το επίμονο αίτημα δημότη, ο οποίος ζήτησε να αλλάξουν τα στοιχεία του, διότι άλλαξε θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις και ασπάστηκε την «Εκκλησία του Μακαρονοτέρατος». [...]
Συνέχεια, εδώ


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2013)

Ένα νόστιμο του Χονδρεβάγγελου: «Σε κάθε περίπτωση η ιατρική δεν έχει απαντήσει αν η ενδοκρινολογία προηγείται της ψυχιατρικής ή το αντίθετο». (Το Βήμα)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2013)

About one in four Americans suspect that President Barack Obama might be the antichrist, more than a third believe that global warming is a hoax and more than half suspect that a secretive global elite is trying to set up a New World Order, according to a poll released on Tuesday.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/02/americans-obama-anti-christ-conspiracy-theories

Στην Αμερική δηλαδή να δείτε ψέκασμα που πέφτει...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2013)

Οι ερωτήσεις πάντως προσφέρονται για τρελό τρολάρισμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> About one in four Americans suspect that President Barack Obama might be the antichrist, more than a third believe that global warming is a hoax and more than half suspect that a secretive global elite is trying to set up a New World Order, according to a poll released on Tuesday.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/apr/02/americans-obama-anti-christ-conspiracy-theories
> 
> Στην Αμερική δηλαδή να δείτε ψέκασμα που πέφτει...



Σιγά, στην Ελλάδα αυτά τα ποσοστά είναι μεγαλύτερα. Ίσως για τον Ομπάμα όχι, αλλά τουλάχιστον το 75% των Ελλήνων πιστεύει στην Νέα Τάξη Πραγμάτων.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Χτυπάει το τηλεφωνο, ένας άγνωστος σου λέει είμαστε απο τους τάδε και κάνουμε μια έρευνα για τις πεποιθήσεις των αμερικανων κλπ κλπ, συμφωνείς να πάρεις μέρος και μετά σε ρωτάει ιζ ομπάμα δε αντικράιστ; Ε τι θα του απαντήσεις; 

ΥΓ Το ότι έχουνε μουρλούς για δέσιμο έχουνε, πάντως.


----------



## SBE (Apr 5, 2013)

Tα αποτελέσματα πλήρη εδώ, και εδώ οι ερωτήσεις κι η επεξεργασία τους, απ'όπου βλέπουμε ότι το 5% αυτών που ψήφησαν Ομπάμα θεωρούν ότι κλπ κλπ 
Και το 5% πιστεύει ότι ψεκάζονται (το 18% αυτών που το πιστεύουν αυτό είναι μη-συντηρητικών πεποιθήσεων)*. Και το 9% πιστεύει ότι η φθορίωση του νερού γίνεται για κακό σκοπό- που δεν έχει σχεση με τα δόντια. 

* liberal λέει το πρωτότυπο


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2013)

Η είδηση που κάποιοι περίμεναν εδώ και καιρό: ο θάνατος της Θάτσερ


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 9, 2013)

Πριν λίγες μέρες απεβίωσε ο Νίκος Παππάς, σήμερα η κηδεία του. Εκτενές αφιέρωμα εδώ:

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=269327 (έχει κι ένα μικρό ντοκιμαντέρ της ΝΕΤ). 

Από τους λίγους (υπαρκτούς ωστόσο) αξιωματικούς που τίμησαν τη στολή και τα γαλόνια τους τη μαύρη εκείνη περίοδο.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 11, 2013)

Pictish written language discovered in Scotland.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 12, 2013)

Αν ποτέ αναρωτηθήκατε για τους μουσικούς διαγωνισμούς, ορίστε ένα φρέσκο ποστ από το μπλογκ του Πάνου.

A word or two about music competitions.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Η ΕΛ.ΑΣ στα ίχνη μεγάλης απάτης με εκατοντάδες ψεύτικα τροχαία ατυχήματα

Καλημέρα. Ωραία η κομπίνα που με έστειλε ο φίλος να διαβάσω στο Βήμα, αλλά η τελευταία παράγραφος μού θυμίζει την κλασική κατάληξη των παλιών ταινιών με ληστείες, όπου τα καλόπαιδα τα πιάνανε επειδή το έριχναν γρήγορα στις... επενδύσεις. Οι εποχές άλλαξαν, και τα καλόπαιδα τα πιάνουμε στο Φατσομπούκι.

Είναι επιπλέον ενδεικτικό ότι οι ερευνητές της υπόθεσης για να τεκμηριώσουν τις σχέσεις των μελών του κυκλώματος συγκέντρωσαν στοιχεία από προφίλ στο Facebook, όπου αναδείχθηκε ότι πολλοί από τους συμμετέχοντες στο ίδιο ατύχημα ήταν «φίλοι» στις σελίδες κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Και ορισμένοι μάλιστα είχαν φωτογραφίες παρέα από νυκτερινά κέντρα…


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Να μια είδηση που δεν ήξερα πού να τη βάλω. Στα εφήμερα, στα πολιτικά, στις γκάφες, στις μεταγραφές των ονομάτων;

Πάρτε το μεγαλύτερο τουρλού τουρλού που είχαμε ως τώρα — μια προσφορά του in.gr:


*Πολιτική ομάδα ιδρύει ο Μαρκ Ζάκερμπεργκ* [Ναι, μπράβο, με τη σωστή προφορά!]

Νέα Υόρκη
Πολιτική ομάδα με πλατφόρμα την επικείμενη αμερικανική μεταρρύθμιση στο μεταναστευτικό, την στροφή σε μία παιδεία με μεγαλύτερο προσανατολισμό στην τεχνολογία και τις επενδύσεις στην επιστημονική έρευνα [Όχι, για να ξέρουμε πού θα παιχτούν τα παιχνίδια του μέλλοντος — όχι στο τι θα κάνουμε με τους επίορκους.] ξεκίνησε ο Μαρκ Ζάκερμπεργκ του Facebook.

Ο φορέας ονομάζεται fwd.us (forward us -«προωθείστε μας» [Μια ματιά εδώ, παρακαλώ — για να μην πω τη λέξη του Δήμου...] και έχει την στήριξη ηγετών άλλων αμερικανικών γιγάντων της πληροφορικής.

Στο μεταναστευτικό, η ομάδα τάσσεται υπέρ των μεταρρυθμίσεων σε ένα νέο πλαίσιο που θα δίνει δυνατότητα στους μέχρι των [Εννοείτε «τώρα», έτσι; Απλώς δεν σκεφτήκατε να ξαναδιαβάσετε τι γράψατε, ε;] ημι-παράνομους μετανάστες να αποκτήσουν την αμερικανική υπηκοότητα -συζήτηση που έχει αναζωπυρωθεί στην Ουάσινγκτον.

«Για χώρα μεταναστών, έχουμε πολύ περίεργη μεταναστευτική πολιτική» ανέφερε ο Ζάκερμπεργκ, λέγοντας πως οι άξονες ενός νέου πλαισίου θα έπρεπε να είναι η αποτελεσματική φύλαξη των συνόρων, η πρόβλεψη για μία οδό που θα καταλήγει στην ιθαγένεια και η προσέλκυση ξένων υψηλών προσόντων. [Τελικά όλοι θέλουν μετανάστες à la carte.]

Στην «ιδρυτική διακήρυξη» της ομάδας, σε άρθρο του Ζάκερμπεργκ στη Washington Post, υπογραμμίζεται επίσης η σημασία υψηλότερων στάνταρ στην εκπαίδευση και αυξημένο βάρος στην επιστήμη, την τεχνολογία, τη μηχανολογία και τα μαθηματικά.

Το fwd.us στηρίζουν μεταξύ άλλων ο CEO του LinkedIn Ρέιντ Χόφμαν, η Ρούτσι Σανγκβί του Dropbox, ο Τζο Γκριν του causes.com ενώ οικονομική στήριξη -σε ύψος που δεν γνωστοποιήθηκε- έχει έρθει και από τον πρόεδρο της Google Έρικ Σμιτ, τον Ρίντ Χέιστινγκς του Netflix και τη Μαρίσα Μέγερ της Yahoo. [Αν βάλει και ο Γκέιτς το κατιτίς του, θα είναι κόμμα με το ΑΕΠ μερικών αφρικανικών κρατών μαζί.]


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Βασικά, λόμπι είναι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Άντε πάλι η είδηση: Ο Χόκινγκ λέει πως έχουμε 1.000 χρόνια να εγκαταλείψουμε τη Γη. 

Στα αγγλικά:
Hawking: Mankind has 1,000 years to escape Earth
http://rt.com/news/earth-hawking-mankind-escape-702/

Μπορούμε να πάμε δώδεκα χρόνια πίσω, στο 2001:

"I don't think the human race will survive the next thousand years unless we spread into space" [Hawking] recently told a journalist. "There are too many accidents that can befall life on a single planet." 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/uk/2000/newsmakers/1609172.stm

Εγώ πάντως λέω να την κάνω νωρίτερα.

Τελικά να δείτε που θα έρθει η συντέλεια του κόσμου πριν από τον κομουνισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Καλά, τέτοιου είδους προβλέψεις γίνονται στην ουσία για να πειστούν οι κυβερνήσεις να επενδύσουν περισσότερα στα διαστημικά τους προγράμματα. Αλλιώς είναι ανούσιες προβλέψεις, όταν μιλάμε για τόσο μικρό χρονικό πλαίσιο. Γιατί 1.000 χρόνια κι όχι 100; Γιατί όχι 10.000; Γιατί όχι 50.000; Τι είναι να συμβεί μέσα στην επόμενη χιλιετία; Ποιο αφανιστικό γεγονός έχει περίοδο χιλίων ετών και γιατί να εμφανιστεί στην επόμενη χιλιετία συγκεκριμένα; Η πιθανότητα να συμβεί μια παγκόσμια καταστροφή είναι πάντα υπαρκτή, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει μαθηματικός υπολογισμός που να την ποσοστικοποιεί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2013)

Κάνω την υπόθεση ότι ο Χόκινγκ τα γνωρίζει αυτά, και είπε ένα στρογγυλό νούμερο για να γίνεται κουβέντα· έκανε μια ας πούμε χιλιαστική προσέγγιση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Αυτό έλειπε, να μην τα γνώριζε ένας από τους κορυφαίους φυσικούς της εποχής μας. Ο λόγος που είπε 1.000 χρόνια κι όχι 1.000.000, υποθέτω ότι είναι αυτός που εξήγησα: θέλει να φοβίσει κυβερνήσεις, γιατί ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια είναι πάρα πολλά, χίλια χρόνια όμως είναι μια περίοδος πιστευτή -αν έλεγε 100 θα έμοιαζε με θρησκευτική προφητεία- και ταυτόχρονα αρκετά κοντινή για να χρειάζεται σημερινές βάσεις. Ακόμα και ο πιο άσχετος πολιτικός γνωρίζει ότι χρειάζονται πολλές δεκαετίες μόνο για σχεδίαση διαστημικού αποικισμού μεγάλης κλίμακας.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 13, 2013)

Ρε συ, Ελλη, εδώ οι πολιτικοί λένε απρέ μουά λε ντελούζ και γαία πυρί μιχθήτω και δεν τους νοιάζει τι θα γίνει την επόμενη τετραετία, θα χεστούν πάνω τους για το τι θα γίνει σε χίλια χρόνια; Χεστήκανε --αλλά με την άλλη σημασία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2013)

Προφανώς η έκκληση δεν αφορά τους Έλληνες πολιτικούς, αφορά την διεθνή πολιτική σκηνή, όπου υπάρχουν θέματα που δεν σχετίζονται με κάποιον τοπικό μικρόκοσμο. Υπάρχουν πολιτικοί, π.χ. στις ΗΠΑ, με ενδιαφέροντα σχετικά με τις επιστήμες, την εξέλιξή μας, την τεχνολογία, κτλ, που τέτοια θέματα τούς αγγίζουν (αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχαν και κρατικές διαστημικές εταιρείες). Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και η πολιτική δεν αφορά αποκλειστικά τους πολιτικούς αλλά και πολιτικούς και πολιτιστικούς φορείς. Π.χ. η δημιουργία του CERN ήταν θέμα πολιτικών αποφάσεων, όπως φυσικά και η δημιουργία του LHC (που πήρε 12 χρόνια για να φτιαχτεί). Η ΝΑΣΑ εξάλλου έχει μακρόπνοα σχέδια για την αποίκιση του Άρη και ίσως της Ευρώπης, αλλά η υλοποίησή τους είναι θέμα... πολιτικών αποφάσεων. Εκεί νομίζω ότι στοχεύει ο Χόκινγκ.


----------



## cougr (Apr 18, 2013)

Ατάκα της ημέρας – _Πάγκαλος για τη ΡΙ.Κ.Κ.ΣΥ_: «Το όνομα του κόμματος του Λοβέρδου μοιάζει με παγωτό».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2013)

Μόνο που το είπε για το νέο κόμμα που ονομάζεται «Συμφωνία για τη Νέα Ελλάδα» (το άλλο ήταν «κίνηση» ή ξερωγώ τι). :)


----------



## cougr (Apr 18, 2013)

Τα μπέρδεψα, Dr.! Πάντως στον σύνδεσμο που παραπέμπεις έχουν πλάκα τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών π.χ. _ο νους του πάντα στο φαί_ κ.τ.λ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Το τρυφερό παιχνιδιάρικο μήνυμα που έγραψε μια μαραθωνοδρόμος της Βοστόνης προς τους συναθλητές της μόνο ως τραγική ειρωνεία μπορεί πια να ιδωθεί σήμερα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2013)

Έχει κανείς το βιβλίο του Δ. Φιλιππίδη, Νεοελληνική Αρχιτεκτονική, εκδ. Μέλισσα; Θέλω να το διαβάσω χωρίς να το πληρώσω. Μπορώ να αντιδανείσω για εγγύηση.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 19, 2013)

Costas said:


> Έχει κανείς το βιβλίο του Δ. Φιλιππίδη, Νεοελληνική Αρχιτεκτονική, εκδ. Μέλισσα; Θέλω να το διαβάσω χωρίς να το πληρώσω. Μπορώ να αντιδανείσω για εγγύηση.



Πού και πότε;


(και δεν χρειάζεται εγγύηση)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 19, 2013)

Αν δεν έχετε κάτι άλλο για το επόμενο Σάββατο:





Ας μικρύνει κάποιος την εικόνα!


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

A federal law enforcement official said he would not be read his Miranda rights, because the authorities would be invoking the public safety exception in order to question him extensively about other potential explosive devices or accomplices and to try to gain intelligence. (ΝΥΤ) Δεν ήξερα ότι τα μιραντοδικαιώματα έχουν και εξαιρέσεις (και γιατί να το ξέρω, θα μου πεις...)


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

Ωραίο παιδί ο Τζοχάρ! Προβλέπω fan base (στη Μασαχ. δεν έχουν θανατική ποινή).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 22, 2013)

Όσοι έχετε φατσαμπούκι, δείτε τη σελίδα "Άκου μια Ιστορία" (εντυπωσιακό ότι η σελίδα φτιάχτηκε, αν όχι σήμερα, αυτές τις μέρες, και έχει ήδη 1800 likes!). Όσοι έχετε twitter, δείτε #akoumiaistoria

_
Πρώτο trend της χώρας το #akoumiaistoria στο twitter με αφορμή τη μαύρη επέτειο της 21ης Απριλίου.

Με αφορμή τη μαύρη επέτειο της 21ης Απριλίου, αλλά και την αμφιλεγόμενη δημοσκόπηση της Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας που εμφανίζει ένα 30% των πολιτών να θεωρεί ότι "στη χούντα ήμασταν καλύτερα", χιλιάδες χρήστες του twitter αποφάσισαν να υπενθυμίσουν τα εγκλήματα της 7ετίας, δημιουργώντας το hashtag #akoumiaistoria.
Μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά χιλιάδες τιτιβίσματα κατέκλυσαν το twitter, φέρνοντας το σχετικό hashtag στην πρώτη θέση δημοφιλών θεμάτων στη χώρα. Οι χρήστες παρέθεσαν σωρεία άρθρων, οπτικοακουστικού υλικού και άλλων ιστορικών ντοκουμέντων, προκειμένου να υπάρξει όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ενημέρωση σχετικά με το πόσο "εθνοσωτήρια" ήταν τελικά η δικτατορία των συνταγματαρχών. 

Εμπνευστής της πρωτοβουλίας είναι η σελίδα "άκου μια Ιστορία" στο facebook, η οποία έχει ως σκοπό, όπως μας πληροφορούν οι δημιουργοί της να υπενθυμίζει "ιστορίες του παρελθόντος, με αναφορές στο παρόν για να μην τις ξανασυναντήσουμε στο κοινό μας μέλλον"._ (Πηγή:Left.gr)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2013)

Στο ίδιο πνεύμα, ένα άρθρο του Ιού της Ελευθεροτυπίας από το 2010:
Εφτά χρόνια αρπαχτή


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2013)

*Dreams of new homes abandoned in Greece*

Ένας Ολλανδός φωτογράφος εντυπωσιάστηκε από τα ημιτελή σπίτια που είναι σπαρμένα σε όλη την ελληνική επικράτεια, τα φωτογράφισε και απέδωσε το φαινόμενο στην πρόσφατη οικονομική κρίση. Αλλά όποιος έχει ζήσει στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια ξέρει ότι το φαινόμενο είναι παλιό και ανεξάρτητο από την πρόσφατη οικονομική κρίση. Απλώς, αναμφίβολα η οικονομική κρίση πρόσθεσε μερικά ακόμα ημιτελή σπίτια στα χιλιάδες που προϋπήρχαν. Όταν πριν από 25 χρόνια η οικογένειά μου ξεκίνησε να χτίζει σπίτι, η συμβουλή όλων ήταν "Δεν έχει σημασία που δεν έχετε τα χρήματα για να το τελειώσετε. Ρίξτε τα μπετά τώρα και έχει ο Θεός πότε θα το τελειώσετε." Αλλά και σε κατοικημένα σπίτια, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο το φαινόμενο να είναι ημιτελή: ο ένας όροφος κατοικημένος και ο άλλος στα μπετά ή στα τούβλα.

Ακριβώς αυτό διαβάζουμε και σε ένα από τα σχόλια, αλλά και τα περισσότερα σχόλια είναι στο ίδιο κλίμα: "Το άρθρο είναι ανακριβές, το φαινόμενο υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα εδώ και δεκαετίες."
I spent several months in Greece in 1999. I saw many of these unfinished houses, especially outside of the cities. When I asked, I was told that it is fairly common for people to build their houses in stages, as they get money, instead of saving the money in an account. While I am sure there are more since the financial crisis, they were there long before it happened.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2013)

Αναμονές.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2013)

Είχα σκεφτεί κάποτε ότι αν βρεθεί κάποιος ουρανοκατέβατος στην ελληνική επαρχία και δει τις "αναμονές", άνετα μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι επιβάλλονται από τους πολεοδομικούς κανονισμούς: απαγορεύονται οι κεραμοσκεπές, επιβάλλονται οι τσιμεντένιες ταράτσες με τις αναμονές.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2013)

*αναμονές = starter bars*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...building-(EN-EL)&p=75173&viewfull=1#post75173
http://www.cityu.edu.hk/CIVCAL/sitevisit/concord/superstructure/


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2013)

Η πρώτη μαύρη Εβραία Μις Ισραήλ (Αιθιοπίδα). (Your Jewish News)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> Η πρώτη μαύρη Εβραία Μις Ισραήλ (Αιθιοπίδα). (Your Jewish News)




Yityish. Πώς προφέρεται, άραγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2013)

Γί(ν)τις. Γραμμένο περίεργα, όπως π.χ. Erykah (η Μπαντού).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γί(ν)τις. Γραμμένο περίεργα, όπως π.χ. Erykah (η Μπαντού).



Yityish Titi Aynaw, το ονοματεπώνυμό της.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2013)

Δεν θα μπορούσε να μπει στους «Τίτλους αλλαντάλλων» γιατί μάλλον ανήκει στους τίτλους που ξέρουν να σε κρατούν σε αγωνία:

*Με 1,50 δολάριο την ημέρα θα ζήσει ο Μπεν Άφλεκ για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό*

Ήδη το «για φιλανθρωπικό σκοπό» μας προδιαθέτει ως προς τη διάρκεια. Στη μέσα σελίδα, αποσαφηνίζεται αμέσως ότι θα κρατήσει μια βδομάδα το μαρτύριο.

Κατά τ' άλλα, η είδηση της ημέρας είναι εδώ και ρουφιέται από την αρχή ως το τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2013)

Πάει, τέλειωσε, τη ζωή τη γράφει το Χόλιγουντ:

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231245950


----------



## bernardina (Apr 26, 2013)

Μπα... Δάχτυλος του Αλλάχ ήτανε, για να μην πάει άκλαυτος ο πιστός του. :)


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2013)

Άτσα αναβάθμιση η Ευρώπη! Όχι η ήπειρος, αλλά η αρχοντοπούλα από τη Φοινίκη, που την ερωτεύτηκε ο Δίας και έγινε ταύρος για να την απαγάγει (ιστορία από την Κρήτη είναι αυτή και στην Κρήτη έχουμε μια μανία με τους ταύρους). Υποτίθεται ότι είναι η μαμά του Μίνωα, του Ραδάμανθη και του Σαρπηδόνα. Όπως διαβάζω στη Βικιπαίδεια: «ο Δίας αποκατέστησε την Ευρώπη παντρεύοντάς τη με τον βασιλιά της Κρήτης Αστερίωνα, γιο του Τεκτάμου. Ο Αστερίων δεν απέκτησε παιδιά με την Ευρώπη, αλλά υιοθέτησε τα τέκνα του Δία. Μετά τον θάνατό της, *η Ευρώπη τιμήθηκε ως θεά με το όνομα Ελλωτίς* και ο ταύρος απαθανατίστηκε ως ο ομώνυμος αστερισμός».

Ωραία, αλλά κάπου δεν στέκει όλος αυτός ο χαμός για *goddess Europa* που βρήκα σήμερα σε σχέση με τα νέα πεντάευρα, τα πρώτα της σειράς Europa. Μήπως να τυπώνανε και μερικά παραπάνω, Japan style...


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευρώπη_(μυθολογία)
Goddess εδώ:
http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite2_1_02/05/2013_497006
Μορφή της ελληνικής μυθολογίας εδώ:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_02/05/2013_497132


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2013)

Και φυσικά, εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες στη Λεξιλογία :): *Το νέο χαρτονόμισμα των 5 ευρώ*.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2013)

Για τους φίλους των μαθηματικών (και με τις δύο σημασίες):

*Obituary: Kenneth Appel, with the help of a computer, proved that four colors suffice when making a map*
http://www.economist.com/news/obitu...an-maps-died-april-19th-aged-80-kenneth-appel


----------



## Costas (May 4, 2013)

Τρεις Κύπριες (ως εκεί [και μη παρέκει] φτάνει ο φεμινισμός μου) θα παρουσιάζουν στο εξής διατριβές για την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία και την Τουρκία στο Dissertation Reviews.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Να μια ιστορία που θα ξαναεπισκεφτούμε:

Ζωντανές βρέθηκαν τρεις γυναίκες που είχαν εξαφανιστεί πριν από χρόνια στις ΗΠΑ
Καλύτερα:
Φυλακισμένες κρατούνταν τρεις γυναίκες που είχαν εξαφανιστεί πριν από χρόνια στις ΗΠΑ
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231247182


----------



## cougr (May 11, 2013)

Γκοοοοολλλλλ!!!! του Alex Colon (Deportivo Quito) από την μεσαία γραμμή! (Dear Mods, if this is the wrong thread please transfer as deemed appropriate)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2013)

Οι Πειρατές απέρριψαν το e-συνέδριο!
[...]
Όμως το συγκεκριμένο ελεύθερο λογισμικό αποτελεί ένα μείγμα άμεσης και αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας και όταν ήρθε προς ψήφιση μια πρόταση που προέβλεπε να ιδρυθεί μια «διαρκής διάσκεψη», όπου θα διαμορφώνονταν οι αποφάσεις μετά από διαβούλευση με τη χρήση του συγκεκριμένου λογισμικού, άναψε και κόρωσε η διαμάχη. Οι οπαδοί της πρότασης έλεγαν ότι αποτελεί ένα μοντέλο λειτουργίας της συμμετοχικής δημοκρατίας, που επιτρέπει να αναπτύσσονται συζητήσεις και να ψηφίζονται επιλογές, οποτεδήποτε και οπουδήποτε. Οι πολέμιοι της πρότασης έλεγαν ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δημιουργεί ένα σώμα «σούπερ εκπροσώπων», οι οποίοι διαχειρίζονται πολλές ψήφους και άρα υπονομεύεται η δημοκρατική αρχή της ισότητας.

Έπειτα από μια πολύωρη διαμάχη (Deutsche Welle) η πρόταση δεν έλαβε τα 2/3 που απαιτούνταν για να υιοθετηθεί. *Ως εκ τούτου, οι Πειρατές θα συνεχίσουν να λαμβάνουν τις αποφάσεις τους παραδοσιακά, με τη φυσική παρουσία τους, όπως κάνουν όλα τα συμβατικά πολιτικά κόμματα.* 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.vryxellakia&id=24416

Ουδέν καινόν... Άλλωστε, και ο χριστιανισμός και ο κομουνισμός στην εφαρμογή είχαν προβλήματα.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

...
Κατσίκες αντί για μηχανή του γκαζόν στο αεροδρόμιο του Σικάγο (Τα Νέα, 14-5-2013)
Στην «πρόσληψη» ενός κοπαδιού αποτελούμενου από 25 κατσίκες, πρόκειται να προχωρήσει η διοίκηση του διεθνούς αερολιμένα του Σικάγο.
Η ενέργεια εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο ενός πιλοτικού προγράμματος για την περιστολή των δαπανών, ενώ παράλληλα προάγει και την οικολογική συνείδηση. Μαζί με τις κατσίκες θα προσληφθούν και βοσκοί που θα τις διαχειρίζονται. 

Οι ειδικοί υπολογίζουν ότι τα ζώα θα μπορούν να καθαρίζουν 23.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα αγριόχορτων κάθε μέρα. 
Η πρώτη φάση έχει προϋπολογισμό περίπου 80.000 ευρώ και θα διαρκέσει ως το τέλος του 2014.


Goats as ‘Lawn Mowers’ at Chicago Airport (Time magazine newsfeed, May 8, 2013)
Touching down at Chicago’s O’Hare airport, airplane passengers can expect to be greeted by more than just the city’s famed skyline bordering Lake Michigan. Next month, the city plans to install a herd of goats at O’Hare Airport as a part of a pilot program for vegetation management, the Chicago Tribune reports.

Chicago’s Department of Aviation announced Wednesday its new eco-friendly alternative to maintain upkeep on airport property, citing the herd of goats will cut costs and reduce the use of lawn mower fuel and toxic herbicides. The goats, as well as a shepherd to lead them, are expected to arrive at O’Hare in one month, roaming 120 acres with the target of clearing an estimated 250 square feet of greenery per day.
[...]
This isn’t the first time Chicago has employed wildlife. In 2010 the city gained media attention for its Cook County, Illinois, Coyote Project, which tracked 60 coyotes as they patrolled the streets of Chicago to help resolve a rodent problem. 

Goats to graze among runways at O'Hare (Chicago Tribune, May 8, 2013)
Airport hires Lincoln Park restaurant's herd to chow down on greenery
...
Aviation Commissioner Rosemarie Andolino said rocky terrain, hilly areas along creeks or streams and roadways covered with dense brush are the target grazing areas. 
The move to bring in goats is one way for the airport to become more sustainable and eco-friendly, Andolino said.

Andolino would not say how much the city plans to save with the new vegetation-management program, but she said it was "putting the best product with a difficult terrain."
"The embankments cause wear and tear on our machinery and are difficult for our team members to reach," Andolino said. "It's not like mowing your lawn. We're utilizing natural resources more efficiently."

Andolino said the goats will be kept in a secured, fenced area away from runways.
The O'Hare goats will be shepherded by the same woman who takes care of the herd in Barrington Hills, Arnold said. The goats will take shelter at night in a trailer or tentlike structure, Arnold said.

The contract with Central Commissary Holdings, which expires at the end of 2014, was the lowest bid received by the city, at $19,500, Andolino said.


Εκτός από την ακλισιά του Σικάγ*ου*, το αναμενόμενο: τα 250 τετραγωνικά πόδια ημερησίως (=23,22576 τετραγωνικά μέτρα) έγιναν 23.000 τ.μ., δηλαδή 23 στρέμματα! Και η βοσκοπούλα έγινε «βοσκοί» και τα 19.500 δολάρια έγιναν 80.000 ευρώ. 
Για το ποσό έχω επιφυλάξεις βέβαια, γιατί το κόστος δεν αναλύεται στα δημοσιεύματα, αλλά δημιουργική βοσκητική, δημιουργική λογιστική.  


 
Goats at O'Hare? Wile E. Coyotes patrolling _Cook_ County? I'm gone, faster than a hare. Beep beep!
To hare is human, after all. 

Παρέμπ: Airports Gone Wrong, A Brief History of Airport Snafus.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

Εγώ το βρήκα συγκινητικό. Διαβάστε όμως τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nsea-surgeon-nurse-Katie-Walker-Hereford.html


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τους σχολιαστές. Η τύπισσα πρέπει να διψούσε για δημοσιότητα ή χρήμα (ή και τα δυο).


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2013)

Δύσκολα ζητήματα, Αλεξάνδρα. Ο νεκρός που δεν υπήρξε δημόσιο πρόσωπο πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να προστατεύεται όσο και ο ζωντανός, και η ιδιωτική του ζωή να έχει την προστασία του νόμου, ακόμα κι αν την κακή διαχείριση την κάνει νόμιμος κληρονόμος του — εκτός, φυσικά, αν υπάρχει εξουσιοδότηση για τη δημοσιοποίηση. Αν οι επιστολές είχαν ιδιαίτερη λογοτεχνική ή άλλη αξία, θα μπορούσαν ενδεχομένως να κυκλοφορήσουν ανωνύμως, με προσεκτική επιμέλεια. Δυσκολεύομαι ωστόσο να αποφασίσω τι πρέπει να συμβαίνει με τα γραπτά δημόσιων προσώπων. Ξέρουμε περιπτώσεις που ο συγγραφέας έδωσε εντολή να καούν γραφτά του και όμως αυτά διασώθηκαν και δημοσιεύτηκαν — και συνήθως λέμε «ευτυχώς» διότι δεν διασύρουν τη μνήμη του νεκρού ενώ ταυτόχρονα είναι προσφορά στην ανθρωπότητα. Υπάρχουν ωστόσο και κείμενα που δεν είναι κολακευτικά για τον νεκρό: εκεί αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα ερωτήματα. Φαίνεται ότι η ιστορία αποδεικνύεται άτεγκτη προς όποιον δεν φρόντισε μόνος του για την υστεροφημία του και την προστασία της ιδιωτικής του ζωής.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Λίγο πολύ δηλαδή, νίκελ, ό,τι συμβαίνει και με το Φέισμπουκ κλπ. 
Που πολλοί ξεχνάνε ότι είναι δημόσιο.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)

Συγκινητικό και υπέροχο είναι αυτό που ζήσανε οι άνθρωποι. Και από τα χαμόγελα στις φωτογραφίες τους σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία φαίνεται πως ήταν άνθρωποι χορτάτοι και ευχαριστημένοι από τη ζωή τους. Μ' αυτή την έννοια ναι, είναι συγκινητικό.
Το να τους κρεμάσει η κόρη τους στα μανταλάκια... όχι και τόσο. Και, προφανώς, δεν το λέω από σεμνοτυφία.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Μα τι σεμνοτυφία βρε Μπερνη; Στα 300 γράμματα υπάρχουν δύο σύντομες αναφορές σε ζητήματα που το άρθρο προσπαθεί με το ζόρι να μας τα πουλήσει ως δήθεν τολμηρά (και έμαθα κι εγώ ότι την εποχή εκείνη οι γυναίκες ράβανε τα εσώρουχά τους μόνες τους). Χωρίς να ξέρω, υποθέτω ότι τα υπόλοιπα 298 γράμματα είναι περιγραφές της καθημερινότητας και δηλώσεις αιώνιας πίστης.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

_English speakers who are 18 or under use the word ‘like’ in conversation over five times as often as speakers who are over 70; ‘because’ is the most misspelled English word globally; the word ‘love’ is said and written over six times more frequently than the word ‘hate’. We know all of this because of a multibillion-word database called the Cambridge English Corpus._

Από εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Κι εμείς έχουμε το αντίστοιχο _like_. Είναι το λέω/είπα. Παίζει μάλιστα εμείς να το λέμε και πιο συχνά. Επίσης _ξες_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης _ξες_.


Νομίζω ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό και είχα πει τότε ότι ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδα ή άκουσα τη λέξη, που μάλλον θα σπανίζει νοτίως της Κατερίνης (τώρα ήταν η δεύτερη). :)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Πανξουτόνι. Όμως εσύ αναφέρεσαι σ' αυτό. Κι εκεί είχα πει ότι μάλλον είναι βόρειος ιδιωματισμός.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2013)

Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο, ο κ. Τζαβάρας έσκυψε στην πρόεδρο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών Άννυ Ραγιά και της είπε στο αυτί: «Θέλω να φύγω». 
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.antapokrites&id=24508

Κι εμείς θέλουμε να φύγεις, αλλά αργεί ο ανασχηματισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2013)

Όπως ο υπουργός οικονομικών της Αργεντινής, που είπε στην Ελληνίδα δημοσιογράφο «Θέλω να φύγω».


----------



## bernardina (May 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο, ο κ. Τζαβάρας έσκυψε στην πρόεδρο της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Εκδοτών Βιβλιοπωλών Άννυ Ραγιά και της είπε στο αυτί: «Θέλω να φύγω».
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.antapokrites&id=24508
> 
> Κι εμείς θέλουμε να φύγεις, αλλά αργεί ο ανασχηματισμός.



E, να φύγει ο άνθρωπος. Μη τον κρατάμε με το ζόρι, αφού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον Πολιτισμό. Και, πάνω απ' όλα, μη χάσει η Δικαιοσύνη τέτοιο ανεκτίμητο διαμάντι.


----------



## Marinos (May 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Τρεις Κύπριες (ως εκεί [και μη παρέκει] φτάνει ο φεμινισμός μου) θα παρουσιάζουν στο εξής διατριβές για την Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία και την Τουρκία στο Dissertation Reviews.



Το φθινόπωρο θα γράψω κι εγώ μια παρουσίαση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Ακούω ειδήσεις στο ραδιόφωνο: «Για πολύ καλά διαβασμένους τα θέματα της Ιστορίας».

Κοιτάζω τα θέματα και απορώ. Να φταίει ότι έδωσαν ερωτήσεις κρίσης μαζί με πρωτότυπα κείμενα; Να φταίει ότι ασχολήθηκαν με πρόσφατα (στην κλίμακα της ιστορίας) πράγματα;

Η φυσική, αντίθετα, λίγο εμμονική με την πυρηνική φυσική μου φάνηκε. Όσο για τη βιολογία, δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δυσκόλεψε τα διαβασμένα παιδιά...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

Τα θέματα της ιστορίας ήταν μάλλον εύκολα. Εκείνο το Β2 με ενόχλησε, όμως. Η Ελλάδα επιμένει να αναμασάει την σημασία της συμμετοχής της στον Β'ΠΠ και να ζητάει από τα παιδιά αναλύσεις, όταν είναι ένα θέμα εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο στο οποίο οι ιστορικοί δεν έχουν σύμφωνες απόψεις. Η σημασία μπορεί να ήταν από πολύ μεγάλη ως πολύ μικρή. Και σε έναν μεγάλο βαθμό δεν θα ξέρουμε ποτέ τι απ' τα δυο ήταν, γιατί η ιστορία δεν είναι μαθηματικά πρώτης δημοτικού, να αφαιρέσεις το ένα και να βρεις το αποτέλεσμα των υπολοίπων.

Για την φυσική δεν συμφωνώ. Αφού αυτά έχει το βιβλίο, τι να κάνουν; Να γυρίσουν στους νόμους του Νεύτωνα; Εντάξει, το βιβλίο είναι χάλι μαύρο, αλλά τι να κάνουμε (απλά διαβάστε την εισαγωγή της τρίτης ενότητας, να δείτε τι ανακρίβειες γράφει);


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω και τα μαθηματικά, που δεν τα θεωρώ εύκολα.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2013)

Κοιτάζω τα μαθηματικά και η πρώτη σκέψη είναι έχετε γεια βρυσούλες. Όχι γιατί είναι δύσκολα ή εύκολα αλλά γιατί δεν μπορώ πλέον να κρίνω, τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα. Εμ, ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

Εμένα μού φαίνονται φυσιολογικά, βάσει ύλης. Δεν ξέρω τι έπεφτε άλλες χρονιές και ψιλοβαριέμαι να κοιτάξω.


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2013)

Ό,τι και να πείτε για την καθαρεύουσα, εμένα μου άρεσαν τα *προσπεφυκότα*: 
Όλα τα δίκαια, πολιτικά, διοικητικά και εμπορικά, τα *προσπεφυκότα *εις εντελή ανεξαρτησίαν​*La Grece formera un Etat independant, et jouira de tous les droits politiques, administratifs, et commerciaux, attachés a une independance complete* (Πηγή). Στα αγγλικά θα το είπαν *all the rights pertaining to full independence*. 

*προσφύομαι * 1. φυτρώνω πάνω σε κάτι, επιφύομαι, 2. (συνεκδ.) είμαι προσκολλημένος σε κάτι, προσκολλιέμαι.

Ο ηγεμόνας θέλει φέρει τον τίτλον *Ηγεμών Κυριάρχης της Ελλάδος* = portera le titre de* Prince Souverain* de la Grece.

Και μια ένσταση: Το κείμενο δόθηκε στα παιδιά πολυτονισμένο, έτσι όπως το βλέπω δημοσιευμένο στην εφημερίδα; Γιατί; Πώς; Αφού το ελληνικό σχολείο δεν χρησιμοποιεί πολυτονικό. Και, για να προλάβω αντιρρήσεις, διόλου δεν δέχομαι τη δικαιολογία ότι το ξεσήκωσαν από την _Ιστορία του Ελληνικού Έθνους_, γιατί το κείμενο είναι από σαρωτή και ψηφιοποιημένο. Κάποιος κατέβαλε τον αχρείαστο κόπο να το πολυτονίσει.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Εγώ το δικαιολόγησα αμέσως με τη σκέψη ότι προτιμούν να τα ακούσουν από κάποιους που θα τους πουν «Γιατί δεν το μονοτόνισες;» παρά από κάποιους που θα τους πουν «Γιατί μονοτόνισες ένα κείμενο της καθαρεύουσας που η πηγή σου το είχε πολυτονισμένο;».


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Και τώρα, αφού μελετήσετε προσεκτικά το πρωτόκολο του 1830, παρατηρήστε προσεκτικά αυτό το γραμματόσημο (της ονομαζόμενης σειράς της «εκατονταετίας»)







και σημειώστε τις παρατηρήσεις σας.



Spoiler



Τα σύνορα στο γραμματόσημο είναι αυτά της διάσκεψης του Λονδίνου, του 1832, που επανέφερε τα σύνορα του πρωτοκόλου του Λονδίνου του 1829. Όποιος βρει στο ιντερνέτι τον χάρτη του πρωτοκόλου του 1830, τον πραγματικό χάρτη, που αφήνει τη Δυτική Στερεά, πέρα από τον Αχελώο εκτός, ας κάνει έναν κόπο να τον κοπιάρει εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ το δικαιολόγησα αμέσως με τη σκέψη ότι προτιμούν να τα ακούσουν από κάποιους που θα τους πουν «Γιατί δεν το μονοτόνισες;» παρά από κάποιους που θα τους πουν «Γιατί μονοτόνισες ένα κείμενο της καθαρεύουσας που η πηγή σου το είχε πολυτονισμένο;».



Το μονοτόνισα γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα OCR που να διαβάζει πολυτονικό.-


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το μονοτόνισα γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα OCR που να διαβάζει πολυτονικό.-


Πρόγραμμα υπάρχει. Πέραν αυτού, για λίγες παραγράφους, ας έβαζες μόνος σου τους τόνους.

Όχι, δεν είμαι υπέρ του πολυτονικού, ούτε υπέρ της νεκρανάστασής του στις εξετάσεις. Υποθετικούς διαλόγους γράφουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

Και όμως, υπάρχει. Από το *σχολικό βιβλίο*:


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Τι εννοούσες λοιπόν με τον «πραγματικό χάρτη»; :)


----------



## bernardina (May 20, 2013)

Εδώ ένας χάρτης των Βαλκανίων το '32


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πρόγραμμα υπάρχει. Πέραν αυτού, για λίγες παραγράφους, ας έβαζες μόνος σου τους τόνους.
> 
> Όχι, δεν είμαι υπέρ του πολυτονικού, ούτε υπέρ της νεκρανάστασής του στις εξετάσεις. Υποθετικούς διαλόγους γράφουμε.



Το έχω υπόψιν μου, αλλά κάνει σχεδόν έξι κατοστάρικα. Απαράδεκτο να πληρώσεις έξι κατοστάρικα για να πολυτονίσεις ένα κείμενο, όταν ο κατώτατος μισθός είναι χαμηλότερος. Το ερώτημα που προκύπτει λοιπόν, είναι: από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει φθηνός -κατά προτίμηση δωρεάν- τρόπος να διατηρήσεις το πολυτονικό, γιατί πολυτονίζεις ένα μονοτονικό κείμενο, την στιγμή που δεν είναι αρχαίο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοούσες λοιπόν με τον «πραγματικό χάρτη»; :)


Εννοούσα ότι *σχεδόν*  πουθενά (εκτός από το σχολικό βιβλίο, και μάλιστα της Στ΄Δημοτικού, που δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω πρώτο πρώτο), ακόμη και στο γραμματόσημο που αναφέρει 1830, δεν βρίσκεται ο χάρτης του πρωτοκόλου που έπεσε στις σημερινές εξετάσεις, με τη συνοριογραμμή Μεσολόγγι-Λαμία, αλλά ο χάρτης του 1832, με τη βορειότερη γραμμή.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Helle, είμαι σίγουρος ότι σκέφτηκαν ότι δεν θα έκαναν διάλογο με σένα, αλλιώς είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σε ρωτούσαν πρώτα. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν σκέφτηκαν την περίπτωση να έκαναν διάλογο μαζί σου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύουν οι εικασίες που κατέθεσα. Ιδίως αν διαθέτουν το πρόγραμμα που ψηφιοποιεί πολυτονικό ή αν έχουν κάποιους που προτιμούν να γράφουν στο πολυτονικό. Οι τεχνικές δυνατότητες υπάρχουν. Προτίμησαν να διατηρήσουν το πολυτονικό. Τόσο απλό.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2013)

Το τι προτίμησαν είναι δεδομένο. Το για ποιους λόγους όχι. Εικασίες κάνουμε.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

Ray Manzarek: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151465310183412&set=a.90581253411.86975.8606723411&type=1


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2013)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ξέρουν γεωγραφία οι υπάλληλοι των αεροπορικών εταιρειών; Λέμε τώρα.

*Travel nightmare: Dakar, Dhaka — what's the difference?
*A wrong airport code sends travelers to the wrong continent. Months of calls back home bring no satisfaction.
Sandy Valdivieso and her husband intended to fly from Los Angeles to Dakar, Senegal. They ended up almost 7,000 miles off-course in Dhaka, Bangladesh.
How something this bizarre could happen illustrates how a single mix-up on an airline's part can cascade into a travel nightmare of epic proportions.
H συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-lazarus-20130517,0,5470532,full.column
​


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, οι επιβάτες δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα; Σαν πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα ακούγεται.


----------



## Earion (May 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοούσες λοιπόν με τον «πραγματικό χάρτη»; :)



Εννούσε κάτι σαν αυτόν







Αλλά επειδή αυτόν τον βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο και δεν με ικανοποιεί η ποιότητά του, έβαλα στο σαρωτή κι αυτόν εδώ:






_Χάρτης του κράτους της Ελλάδας τυπολογίας Lapie, με την πρώτη (πριν το 1830) πρόταση χάραξης των συνόρων._

Από το βιβλίο του Ευάγγελου Λιβιεράτου (όταν είχε ακόμα μόνο την ιδιότητα του καθηγητή ανωτέρας γεωδαισίας και χαρτογραφίας στην Πολυτεχνική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης) _Χαρτογραφικές περιπέτειες της Ελλάδας, 1821-1919_. Αθήνα: Μουσείο Μπενάκη και Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό και Ιστορικό Αρχείο, 2009, σ. 86.

Οι πολύ παρατηρητικοί και επίμονοι θα διαπιστώσατε ότι η οροθετική γραμμή κόβει στα δύο την Ακαρνανία, αφήνει στο τούρκικο το Ζαπάντι και μετά βίας αφήνει στο ελληνικό το Βραχόρι. Το Αγρίνιο παραλίγο ακριτικό!

Και μια διόρθωση στο #2959: Το αγγλικό κείμενο δεν λέει *pertaining to*, λέει *attached*, όπως και το γαλλικό:

Greece shall form an independent state and shall enjoy all the rights, political administrative, and commercial, *attached *to complete independence.

Βλ. εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, οι επιβάτες δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα; Σαν πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα ακούγεται.


Οι επιβάτες πολλές φορές είναι εντελώς αφηρημένοι σ' αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα μπορούσε να συμβεί σε όλους τους επιβάτες, αλλά δεν έπρεπε να συμβεί σε καμία αεροπορική εταιρεία.

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, στο Ελ-Βελ, ένας φίλος μου βρέθηκε σε λάθος πύλη, για λάθος πτήση, με boarding pass σε λάθος όνομα. Η ευθύνη ήταν προφανώς του υπαλλήλου στο γκισέ, που του έδωσε boarding pass με το όνομα άλλου επιβάτη, άλλης πτήσης από τη δική του. Αλλά από τη στιγμή που πήρε στα χέρια του το boarding pass, όπως πολλοί άλλοι αφηρημένοι, δεν του έριξε ούτε μια ματιά. Κατευθύνθηκε στην πύλη που του είπε _προφορικά _ο υπάλληλος και κάθισε εκεί βυθισμένος στις σκέψεις του. Μετά από αρκετή ώρα συνειδητοποίησε το λάθος και έτρεχε να του αλλάξουν το boarding pass και να ανακατευθύνουν τις βαλίτσες του στον σωστό προορισμό. Αναρωτιέμαι τι συνέβη όταν ο άλλος κύριος πήγε στο γκισέ για να κάνει τσεκ-ιν και του είπαν "Πάλι; Μα πριν από λίγο κάνατε".


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Αχαχαχα! Απίστευτο! Εντάξει, λάθη γίνονται, γι' αυτό και ο επιβάτης πρέπει να προσέχει, πάντα. Εγώ πάντα κοιτάζω και διπλοκοιτάζω και τριπλοκοιτάζω, από την στιγμή που κλείνω μέχρι την στιγμή της αποβίβασης. Ο μεγαλύτερος μου εφιάλτης είναι να μπω σε λάθος τραίνο, αεροπλάνο, πλοίο, κτλ. Βέβαια έχεις δίκιο για την αεροπορική, είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο πώς είναι δυνατόν να κάνουν τέτοια λάθη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εννούσε κάτι σαν αυτόν


Εννοούσα ακριβώς αυτόν (τον πρώτο), με τη χάραξη του πρωτοκόλου του 1830 και τον Αχελώο δυτικό σύνορο. Όμως και ο δεύτερος χάρτης (σχέδιο του 1829) είναι χρήσιμος· σε σχέση με τα σύνορα του 1832 (δες #2959) αφήνει εκτός αυτό που σήμερα θα λέγαμε Ευρυτανία. Επομένως, τα σύνορα του 1832 δεν είναι επαναφορά του 1829 όπως είχα πιστέψει με βάση αναφορές που είχα βρει χωρίς χάρτες· τα σύνορα του 1832 ήταν, τελικά, ευρύτερα από όλα τα αρχικά σχέδια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

Φυσικά, σε μια είδηση όπως αυτή εδώ, ο σωστός Λεξιλόγος δεν στέκεται στην είδηση (πάλιωσε), στη φωτογραφία (και τι έγινε) αλλά περνάει στα σχόλια (και τις φωτογραφίες που περιέχουν) για να ψαρέψει γραμματικά φαινόμενα όπως _Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ παρατήρηση για το ντύσιμο της Κεφαλογιάννης, της Ράπτης ή της Καϊλής..._ Πάθηση, λέμε.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

Japanese 80-year-old claims Everest record

An 80-year old Japanese mountaineer has reached the summit of Mount Everest, making him the oldest man to scale the world's highest peak. Yuichiro Miura, who climbed Everest when he was 70 and then again at 75, reached the peak early on Thursday morning, his support team said. He replaces Nepal's Min Bahadur Sherchan, who was 76 when he conquered Everest in 2008, as the record holder. But Mr Sherchan, now 81, is set to tackle the mountain again next week. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-22634683

Νιώθω γέρος. Πολύ γέρος.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2013)

Σκέφτομαι ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να το βάλω εκεί, αλλά δεν πειράζει. 

Ένας θησαυρός ανέγγιχτος επί 70 χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

Με πρόσθετες γοητευτικές λεπτομέρειες:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...lion-painting-lay-untouched-for-70-years.html


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2013)

Τα λεφτά ποιος τα πήρε; Ο δήμος;


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Ενώ στο Tesero, κάτοικοι και τουρίστες ξύπνησαν και αντίκρισαν αυτό το θέαμα.
Αν στον καταραμένο τόπο Μάη μήνα βρέχει, όταν χιονίζει πώς τον λέμε;


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ενώ στο Tesero, κάτοικοι και τουρίστες ξύπνησαν και αντίκρισαν αυτό το θέαμα.
> Αν στον καταραμένο τόπο Μάη μήνα βρέχει, όταν χιονίζει πώς τον λέμε;



Τρισκατάρατο. Το Τέσερο συγκεκριμένα, τετρακατάρατο.

Πήλιο, έναν Απρίλη: Σάββατο μεσημέρι τσιπουράκι στην παραλία του Παγασητικού ηλιοφορτίζοντας τις μπαταρίες, το απόγευμα να σε παίρνει σβάρνα ο χιονιάς στη Βυζίτσα, Κυριακή πρωί όλα κατάλευκα, Κυριακή απόγευμα πάλι στην παραλία με το φανελάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Μα σε όλη την κεντρική Ευρώπη έχει παλιόκαιρο σήμερα (ευκαιρία να βάλω τον σύνδεσμο έψαχνα).


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά, σε μια είδηση όπως αυτή εδώ, ο σωστός Λεξιλόγος δεν στέκεται στην είδηση (πάλιωσε), στη φωτογραφία (και τι έγινε) αλλά περνάει στα σχόλια (και τις φωτογραφίες που περιέχουν) για να ψαρέψει γραμματικά φαινόμενα όπως _Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ παρατήρηση για το ντύσιμο της Κεφαλογιάννης, της Ράπτης ή της Καϊλής..._ Πάθηση, λέμε.



Για το μπλουζάκι της κυρίας Μακρή ο λόγος. Σχολιάζει σήμερα ο Κώστας Ρεσβάνης, αλλά με γλωσσικό καταλήγει κι αυτός:

Αν ήθελε, σώνει και καλά, να διδάξει κάτι το προεδρείο της Βουλής στη Ραχήλ Μακρή, ας της έδινε ιδιαιτέρως μαθήματα ελληνικής γλώσσας. Ας της εξηγούσε ότι δεν μιλάμε για «τον προεδρεύων».

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=24675

Όσο για την προτροπή του Κ.Ρ.:
Αν βρείτε άλλο ορισμό ξινισμένου πουριτανισμού και υποκρισίας, παρακαλώ να τον σημειώσετε…
το δικό μου το σχόλιο για τις συστάσεις του προεδρεύοντος ήταν: «Ταλιμπανισμός. Από το _μπανίζω_».


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Μετά τα όσα τραγελαφικά είδαμε στον χώρο της βουλής τον τελευταίο χρόνο, τώρα που ήρθε το καλοκαίρι, η βουλή θα αναβαθμιστεί σε θέρετρο του παραλόγου.


----------



## Costas (May 25, 2013)

Is Google Glass dangerous? (NYT)


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2013)

Το πιο ταιριαστό ζευγάρι στον κόσμο; Μπορεί.



I've worn the same outfit as my husband for 35 years.
'If we need a new outfit, we go to the fabric shop together and pick out something we both like'.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/may/25/husband-and-wife-dressed-same-35-years


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Το πιο ταιριαστό ζευγάρι στον κόσμο; Μπορεί.
> 
> View attachment 3908
> I've worn the same outfit as my husband for 35 years.
> ...



Κλασικό αγγλικό γούστο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2013)

Αμερικανοί είναι, απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2013)

Α, ναι; Δεν διάβασα το άρθρο, απλά είδα Guardian και θεώρησα ότι είναι Άγγλοι.


----------



## crystal (Jun 2, 2013)

Προβληματίστηκα πολλή ώρα αν θα έπρεπε να το βάλω, επειδή η εικόνα είναι πολύ άγρια. Βασικά είναι δολοφονία on camera. Αλλά ίσως τελικά ακριβώς γι' αυτό πρέπει να κάνει τον γύρο του κόσμου.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 2, 2013)

διάβασα αλλού ότι ο συγκεκριμένος διαδηλωτής δεν πέθανε. Εννοώ, σε σχόλια στο ίδιο βίντεο από άλλη γωνία.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uofQzHb5hw

όχι ότι αλλάζει κάτι φυσικά ως προς το ίδιο το γεγονός.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Mιά από τις πιο απολαυστικές απορίες αναγνωστών της Γκάρντιαν (απολαυστική λόγω των απαντήσεων που έλαβε):
Why did the apostles have common English names?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sic transit gloria...*






Η Κριστίν Κίλερ, τότε και τώρα. Έχει κοτσάρει και την καούκα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

_Keeler_ Killer  rug


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2013)

Πάρε και Daily Mirror.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/profumo-affair-how-scandal-changed-1777757


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Για 70-κάτι μια χαρά είναι, αγνώριστη βέβαια με εξάιρεση τη μυτόνγκα, αλλά στην Αγγλία οι πάντες γίνονται αγνώριστοι μετά τα 30, για να μην πω μετά τα 25.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 10, 2013)

Πριν λίγο καιρό, λέγαμε σε ένα άλλο νήμα για τον ανεμοστρόβιλο Μουρ, που χτύπησε την Οκλαχόμα, ότι τα ελληνικά ειδησεογραφικά μετέδιδαν πως το μήκος διαμέτρου του συστήματος ήταν 2 χιλιόμετρα, μεταφράζοντας λάθος τα 2 μίλια που μετέδιδαν ξένα πρακτορεία. Τελικά, σύμφωνα με την ΝΑΣΑ, ο Μουρ είχε διάμετρο 2,1 χιλιόμετρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Σήμερα το Google (αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ) έχει ένα ωραίο γραφικό (τζιφάκι) που γιορτάζει «Maurice Sendak's 85th birthday». Βέβαια, ο Σέντακ πέθανε πέρυσι, αλλά αποκλείεται να το καταλάβεις αυτό από την αγγλική διατύπωση. Εμείς, ας πούμε, μπορεί να γιορτάσουμε τα 150ά γενέθλια του SPD (φέτος, στις 23 Μαΐου), αλλά δεν ξέρω να γιόρτασε κανείς τα 150ά γενέθλια του Καβάφη — τα 150 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του γιορτάσαμε, έτσι;


----------



## Earion (Jun 10, 2013)

Υπενθυμίζω απλώς ότι του χρόνου, 2014, θα έχουν περάσει ακριβώς εκατό χρόνια από την έναρξη του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου (κάτι που αφορά ολόκληρη την ανθρωπότητα) και σαράντα χρόνια από τη Μεταπολίτευση (αυτό αφορά τους Έλληνες --και μάλλον όχι όλους).

Ίσως και να άξιζε να τα θυμηθούμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία, όταν έρθει η ώρα. Καλά να είμαστε...


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2013)

Βρέθηκε! η χαμένη στο κουκλόσπιτο αδερφή της Λεξιλογίας...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 14, 2013)

Εντάξει, απλά τραγικό!

_Μια απίστευτη ιστορία για το τι μπορεί να πάθει μία τουρίστρια και μια ξένη φοιτήτρια από την ΕΛ.ΑΣ.
Τις «μάζεψαν» από το κέντρο της πόλης, τις οδήγησαν στο αστυνομικό τμήμα, τις πέταξαν σε ένα κελί, τις γύμνωσαν, τις χλεύασαν, τους αρνήθηκαν το δικαίωμα δικηγόρου και μεταφραστή μέχρι να τους απαγγείλουν κατηγορίες για απείθεια, εξύβριση και αντίσταση κατά της αρχής. Η Χλόη είναι Ελληνογαλλίδα φωτογράφος και η 23χρονη Ιλιριάνα, φοιτήτρια από την Ολλανδία. Το αδίκημά τους; Πρώτον, είναι ξένες και δεύτερον, τόλμησαν να γυρίσουν ένα μίνι ντοκιμαντέρ στο πλαίσιο ακαδημαϊκής ερευνητικής εργασίας, με θέμα «Φιλοξενία και μετανάστευση στην Ελλάδα».

Ηταν βράδυ της Πέμπτης 23 Μαΐου 2013. Πεδίον του Αρεως. Μια ομάδα 4 νέων ανθρώπων, δύο γυναικών και δύο αντρών (3 φοιτητές από την Ολλανδία και μια Γαλλίδα) βγάζει φωτογραφίες και γυρίζει πλάνα. Τέσσερις αστυνομικοί τους σταματάνε και τους ελέγχουν τις τσάντες, όπου είχαν τα φωτογραφικά τρίποδα. Ο έλεγχος κρατάει πάνω από μια ώρα. Τους ζητάνε τα διαβατήρια και μόνο η μία δεν το έχει μαζί της.
Τα παιδιά αναρωτιούνται στα αγγλικά γιατί κρατούνται. «Γάμησέ μας, πείτε μας, πόσο καιρό είστε στην Ελλάδα;» ήταν η απάντηση… Μετά από λίγη ώρα καταφτάνουν άλλοι 22 αστυνομικοί! «Τους μετρήσαμε έναν προς έναν. Προσπαθούσαν να μας τρομοκρατήσουν χτυπώντας στρατιωτικά τις μπότες τους μπροστά μας, μας πλησίαζαν απειλητικά, χαμογελούσαν ειρωνικά και φώναζαν: Γαμώ την πουτάνα σας, άντε να ρίξουμε κάνα ξύλο. Πίστευαν ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ελληνικά, όμως εγώ ξέρω πολύ καλά», μας εξηγεί στα ελληνικά η Χλόη που μοιράζει τον χρόνο της ανάμεσα σε Ελλάδα και Γαλλία, συνεργαζόμενη με δημοσιογράφους και από τις δύο χώρες.
Τα παιδιά ζήτησαν να επικοινωνήσουν με τις πρεσβείες τους και θέλησαν να μάθουν τα ονόματα των αστυνομικών. Μάταια. Το γεγονός θεωρήθηκε μάλιστα απειλή κατά της αρχής. Οδηγήθηκαν στο αστυνομικό τμήμα Κυψέλης όπου χωρίς λόγο συνελήφθησαν μόνο οι 2 κοπέλες, δεχόμενες και κοροϊδίες για την εξωτερική τους εμφάνιση (η μία φορούσε καπέλο..).
«Μας έγδυσαν μπροστά από τις τουαλέτες χωρίς να έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα. Μας πέταξαν σε ένα άθλιο κελί, το οποίο είχε μόνο ένα τσιμεντένιο κρεβάτι χωρίς στρώμα. Ο χώρος μύριζε ούρα, σπέρμα και κόπρανα. Δεν μπορούσα να βρω ένα κομμάτι να κάτσω, τη στιγμή που τους φώναζα ότι έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τη μέση μου», περιγράφει θυμωμένη η Χλόη. Δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έρχεται αντιμέτωπη με αστυνομική αυθαιρεσία: 2 σπασμένοι μεσοσπονδύλιοι δίσκοι και μια μικρή μετατόπιση της «ουράς» της σπονδυλικής στήλης ήταν η ιατρική γνωμάτευση από το άγριο ξύλο που έφαγε δύο φορές στην Ελλάδα μέσα στο 2012.
Την πρώτη φορά τη χτύπησαν στη μέση με κλομπ αστυνομικοί σε πορεία και τη δεύτερη 15 αφηνιασμένοι χρυσαυγίτες σε βαγόνι του τρένου στον Αγ. Νικόλαο, τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη, όταν έσπευσε να βοηθήσει άτυχο μετανάστη. Τρεις μήνες ακίνητη στο κρεβάτι, από τύχη δεν έμεινε παράλυτη. Αναγκάστηκε να μετακομίσει γιατί οι χρυσαυγίτες την περίμεναν τα βράδια έξω από το σπίτι της.
«Ημασταν μέσα στο κελί και κλαίγαμε. Η Χλόη έπρεπε να πάρει τα φάρμακα για την πλάτη της. Δεν της τα έδιναν. “Πού ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι ναρκωτικά;” μας έλεγαν. Η Χλόη έπαθε κρίση πανικού και δεν μπορούσε να αναπνεύσει. Λίγο πριν λιποθυμήσει της έδωσαν ένα μόνο από τα 2 χάπια που έπρεπε να πάρει», εξηγεί η Ιλιριάνα και σημειώνει: «Οι αστυνομικοί σε αυτό το κράτος δρουν ανεξέλεγκτα χωρίς να λογοδοτούν και οι πολίτες είναι στο έλεος της τύχης. Παράλληλα όμως με την αστυνομική αυθαιρεσία και τον ρατσισμό, έχουμε γίνει μάρτυρες συγκινητικών στιγμών φιλοξενίας και αλληλεγγύης από τους Ελληνες προς τους μετανάστες».
Την περασμένη Δευτέρα παρουσιάστηκαν στο δικαστήριο, όμως για δεύτερη φορά κανείς από τους αστυνομικούς δεν έδωσε το «παρών». Η δίκη τους έχει πάρει αναβολή για τον Ιανουάριο του 2014.

_


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Δεν κατάλαβα, κρατούνται ακόμα;
Επίσης, θα είχα δίκιο να θεωρήσω ότι τα ένστολα καλόπαιδα κάνουν τη δουλειά της Χρυσής Αυγής επειδή οι κοπελιές έχουν μπει στη μύτη των φασιστόμουτρων;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2013)

Μετανάστευσαν στην Αυστραλία και γύρισαν πίσω σε δυο μήνες επειδή δεν έβρισκαν στο σουπερμάρκετ τον χυμό που άρεσε στην κόρη τους.
It's grim Down Under: Family who swapped Hull for life of luxury in Australia return home two months later in shock from cost of living and lack of Robinson's fruit juice
Διαβάστε απαραιτήτως και τα σχόλια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2013)

Παλιότερα είχε δείξει η τηλεόραση ένα πρόγραμμα με τρεις οικογένειες που μετανάστευσαν από την Αγγλία στην Αυστραλία. Η μία οικογένεια ήταν με κατεβασμένα μούτρα γιατί στο Σίδνεϊ χιονίζει το χειμώνα. Αυτοί νόμιζαν ότι μεταναστεύουν σε τροπικό παράδεισο. 
Θες κι άλλα; Πριν μερικά χρόνια πήγα σε μια έκθεση που είχαν κάνει διάφορες χώρες που αναζητούσαν μετανάστες και περίμενα στην ουρά να μιλήσω με έναν σύμβουλο και έπιασα κουβέντα με τους μπροστινούς μου οι οποίοι ήταν οικογένεια Άγγλων που είχαν αποφασίσει να μεταναστεύσουν στο Καναδά, γιατί είχε μεταναστεύσει εκεί ένας γνωστός τους και τους είχε πει ότι είναι καλά (κι η μπύρα φτηνή, όπως είπαν). Μάλιστα είχαν μισοβρεί δουλειές και ετοίμαζαν τα χαρτιά τους. Και πάνω στην κουβέντα ανακάλυψα ότι δεν ήξεραν ποιός ήταν ο κύριος οικονομικός κλάδος της περιοχής που μετανάστευαν, ούτε ήξεραν ακριβώς που βρίσκεται η πόλη, ούτε ήξεραν ότι στον Καναδά υπάρχουν Ινδιάνοι από αυτούς που βλέπουμε στο σινεμά κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αλλά είχαν αποφασίσει να μεταναστεύσουν εκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2013)

Τα σχόλια έχουν πλάκα πάντως:

Idiot woman. She'll probably on a whim haul the family to Italy next, and then complain that everyone speaks Italian.

Some people shouldn't be allowed out on their own!!!

That's why the Aussies call us whinging poms! Anyone, with an ounce of intelligence, would have checked the cost of living on the internet before even considering such a move..

Somehow I don't think Australia will find it a great loss...


----------



## StellaP (Jun 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πριν λίγο καιρό, λέγαμε σε ένα άλλο νήμα για τον ανεμοστρόβιλο Μουρ, που χτύπησε την Οκλαχόμα, ότι τα ελληνικά ειδησεογραφικά μετέδιδαν πως το μήκος διαμέτρου του συστήματος ήταν 2 χιλιόμετρα, μεταφράζοντας λάθος τα 2 μίλια που μετέδιδαν ξένα πρακτορεία. Τελικά, σύμφωνα με την ΝΑΣΑ, ο Μουρ είχε διάμετρο 2,1 χιλιόμετρα.



Χαχαχα, σαΐνια οι δικοί μας, ήξεραν το φάρδος του ανεμοστρόβιλου πριν τον υπολογίσει η ΝΑΣΑ!!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

StellaP said:


> Χαχαχα, σαΐνια οι δικοί μας, ήξεραν το φάρδος του ανεμοστρόβιλου πριν τον υπολογίσει η ΝΑΣΑ!!!



Είδες; Κι εσύ αμέσως να κράξεις, βρε παιδί μου. Οι άνθρωποι είχαν ρωτήσει την Βίκυ Παγιετάκη ή όπως στο καλό λέγεται.


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2013)

Απόψε παρακολούθησα μια παράσταση του Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών που με εντυπωσίασε. Οι αδελφοί Τιμπέτ, Αλή και Εντή, από την Τυνησία, που αποτελούν το σχήμα με τον ευρηματικό τίτλο: Compagnie Les mains les pieds et la tête aussi, παρουσίασαν μια παράσταση με «χορό» (σωματική κίνηση) και μουσική (που έμπλεκε με αρμονία σμυρνέικα και ρεμπέτικα με τραγούδια της πατρίδας τους). Το θέαμα ήταν σοκαριστικό στην αρχή, είχε σκληρότητα και μεγάλη τρυφεράδα στο πρώτο μέρος (αυτά τα δύο πάνε μαζί, μην το θεωρείτε αδύνατο) και ένταση και εκφραστικότητα στο δεύτερο. Συνιστώ σε όλους να το δουν.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2013)

Πρωτάθλημα Orteil de fer! (Reuters)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

Αμάν πια! Με τις καθυστερήσεις στις μεταρρυθμίσεις, ούτε γκαρσόνια της Ευρώπης δεν θα προλάβουμε να γίνουμε!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Βάρδα μη γίνουμε τα καλύτερα γκαρσόν στο τέλος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Πρωτάθλημα Orteil de fer! (Reuters)



ποδακτυλοπάλη, ποδακτυλοπαλαισ-τές / -τριες, ποδακτυλοπαλαίστρα (colluctatio hallux)  
(_βλ._ χειροπάλη). Χοιροπάλη πάλι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αμάν πια! Με τις καθυστερήσεις στις μεταρρυθμίσεις, ούτε γκαρσόνια της Ευρώπης δεν θα προλάβουμε να γίνουμε!



Ο δίσκος μπορεί να πετά με ταχύτητα που πιάνει ακόμη και τα 24 μίλια την ώρα, δηλαδή έξι φορές μεγαλύτερη από αυτή των απλών σερβιτόρων.

Πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να βρίσκομαι στην πορεία του όταν φρενάρει από τα 38 χλμ./ώρα. 
38 km/h —> 0 km/h: 2", in your face, close encounters of the sixth kind (perhaps the seventh, if you get lucky) 

Και ποια θα χαλβαδιάζουμε περιμένοντας την παραγγελία και ποιον θα κατσαδιάζουμε όταν δεν μας έφεραν τη σωστή παραγγελία *; Πουρμπουάρ τέλος, εννοείται· σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλουμε μεθυσμένους δίσκους.  

*οι κυρίες ας αντιστρέψουν τα γένη (ποιον, ποια), αν έτσι προτιμούν


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Δεν κατάλαβα, κρατούνται ακόμα;
> Επίσης, θα είχα δίκιο να θεωρήσω ότι τα ένστολα καλόπαιδα κάνουν τη δουλειά της Χρυσής Αυγής επειδή οι κοπελιές έχουν μπει στη μύτη των φασιστόμουτρων;



Αν πιστέψεις το άρθρο λέξη προς λέξη, ναι θα είχες δίκιο. Επειδή όμως μπάζει από παντού, στη θέση σου θα κράταγα μικρό καλάθι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2013)

science mnemonics


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2013)

Τους ενόχλησαν τα φωτοστέφανα και οι σταυροί! (ΝΥΤ) Τελικά συβάστηκαν...


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2013)

(Julian Assange sent me there)
Directed in 1971 by Robert Alan Weiss for the Department of Chemistry of Stanford University and imprinted with the "free love" aura of the period, this short film continues to be shown in biology class today. It has since spawned a series of similar funny attempts at vulgarizing protein synthesis. Narrated by Paul Berg, 1980 Nobel prize for Chemistry.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι, Μεξικάνοι και Μεξικάνες, ο γατοψήφιος Μόρις. 

Όλη η ιστορία της υποψηφιότητας του γάτου εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > τι θα βλέπει ο Ζάζουλας στις 30/06/2013:
> ...


Και ήδη τα όργανα άρχισαν...


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Και ήδη τα όργανα άρχισαν...



The 12.4-mile hill climb is probably the most famous in the world, rising to more than 4300 metres above sea level in Colorado’s Rocky Mountains range.

The ‘Race to the Clouds’ was first staged in 1916 and in the 80s rally fans really started to take notice when Peugeot entered a four-wheel-steering version of its 405 T16 for 1981 WRC champion Ari Vatanen.

He annihilated the previous hill record and his achievement was turned into a captivating short movie, _Climb Dance_:






This award winning short film documents Ari Vatanen's record-breaking run at the 1988 annual Pike's Peak Hill Climb Event in Colorado. The film was created by Jean Louis Mourey and captures Vatanen climbing Pike's Peak in a four wheel drive, four wheel steering Peugeot 405 T16. Watch the world famous rally legend rip through hairpins and glide past sheer cliffs at 14,000 foot elevation from cameras inside, in front, underneath and above the car. This is by far some of the most spectacular and nerve bending race car footage ever recorded. The film has since become one of the most watched and talked about car films ever, right up there with the French cult classic _Rendezvous_.


_C'était un rendez-vous_ (1976) - Claude Lelouch






Σε καλύτερη ποιότητα δεν το βρήκα ολόκληρο. Για κάτι πιο φρέσκο όμως, πάλι στο Pikes Peak:

Pikes Peak 2011 - Tajima record FULL LAP






Nobuhiro "Monster" Tajima (60 years old!!) breaks his own 2007 record 10′01″408 with this new 9′51″278 in his "Suzuki Monster Sport SX4 Hill Climb Special". He broke his record despite losing his radiator in the last phases of the race. The car spewed water from the radiator over the final 500 yards of the race. Tajima overcame an overheated engine and wind gusts of up to 40 mph.
"I took my car to the limit,'' Tajima said. "And it held up to everything I asked of it".


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2013)

To Climb Dance υπάρχει στο νήμα απ' όπου ξεκίνησε η τσιταρισθείσα συζήτηση: φλαταδούρα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2013)

...
Off courthe Of courthe, but thith ith the remathtered verthion, mathter. Thththmoking!


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2013)

Να βάλουμε και το μουσικό κομμάτι που επενδύει το Climb Dance (στο ζενερίκ δεν εδέησαν να το αναφέρουν...)


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2013)

Ο Lou Reed, βγαλμένος από μεταμόσχευση ήπατος, εκφράζει την αγανάχτησή του για το πρόγραμμα παγκόσμιας παρακολούθησης Prism, και απαντά και στην ηλίθια ερώτηση "How do you stay creative? ως εξής: "I masturbate every day."
[video]http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/video/2013/jun/21/lou-reed-edward-snowden-nsa-video[/video]


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2013)

He is vicious after all


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2013)

Τώρα γιατί εμένα μου μυρίζει απάτη, μου λέτε; Και άγαρμπη, μάλιστα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τώρα γιατί εμένα μου μυρίζει απάτη, μου λέτε; Και άγαρμπη, μάλιστα;



Στανταράκι. Όλες αυτές οι συσκευασίες ζυγίζονται πριν φύγουν για την αγορά και το βάρος του φιδιού δεν θα ήταν αμελητέο. Εξάλλου κανείς δεν αντιλήφθηκε κάτι να συστρέφεται στη σακούλα;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2013)

Μα και «έτυχε» να έχει γυάλα για φίδια (είπα να μην το πω «ρεπτιλάριο» και με κράξουν εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4422-terrarium-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF· όμως —ουπς!— το 'πα), και το φίδι επέζησε απ' τη συσκευασία κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα και ήταν και ένα μέτρο αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά παρέμεινε απαρατήρητο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2013)

Εντάξει, ποιος δεν έχει γυάλα για ερπετά στο σπίτι του; Εγώ έχω δυο-τρεις για την περίπτωση που βρω δράκο του κομόντο στα πατατάκια μου.

Πάντως, ψιλοάσχετο, αλλά μια φορά είχα βρει κατσαρίδα στο κρουασάν μου (μαύρη, απ' τις μεγάλες). Ψόφια βέβαια, ήταν μέσα στην γέμιση. Κοίταξα στην συσκευασία αλλά δεν είδα να αναγράφονται οι θερμίδες της κι έτσι την άφησα στην άκρη. Είναι και καλοκαίρι, πρέπει να κάνουμε στομάχι για την παραλία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2013)

Νομίζω η κατσαρίδα έχει καλές πρωτεΐνες, όχι; Θα 'ταν ό,τι πρέπει με τους υδατάνθρακες για ένα ισορροπημένο γεύμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

...
- Γκαρσόν, μια μύγα μέσα στη σούπα μου.
- Ε, τι; Θέλετε κι άλλη;


----------



## Earion (Jun 22, 2013)

Οι διαβολικές συμπτώσεις δεν σταματούν μόνο στο ότι υπήρχε τεράριο, διότι και το τεράριο έτυχε να είναι αδειανό, και το φιδάκι έτυχε να είναι από τα ήμερα και λιγότερο επκίνδυνα (όχι κανας κροταλίας) και βεβαίως στο σπίτι μπορούσαν με άνεση να χειριστούν ένα φίδι. Απολύτως φυσιολογικές καταστάσεις, κάθε μέρα συμβαίνουν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2013)

Στους δρόμους οι Παλαιστίνιοι για τη νίκη του 23χρονου Ασάφ στο «Arab Idol» (από το Έθνος)
Και ρεπορτάζ του Αλ Τζαζίρα


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

He says he had to plead with Hamas to let him leave Gaza, then bribe Egyptian border guards to let him enter the country en route to Lebanon.
A fellow Palestinian gave up his slot during the audition phase because he believed Assaf had a better chance at winning.
Hamas at first seemed critical of the Arab Idol fever sweeping Gaza, with a spokesman saying last month that the name and idea of the show are blasphemous.
However, Hamas is known for not going against public opinion.


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

Δεν το 'ξερα ότι είναι τόοοσο παραδοσιοκράτες:

_"My father always said, 'Remember to wear a safety belt, because your face is your fortune.'"_
LIZA CAMPBELL, daughter of the 25th Thane of Cawdor, on the pressure to marry well, since in Britain's aristocracy, titles and estates still pass only to male heirs. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

Χαμός στην Ιταλία από τη Λέγκα του Βορρά με το ius soli και την πρόταση να αποποινικοποιηθεί η παρουσία στη χώρα χωρίς χαρτιά. Είναι και μαύρη η υπουργός, σκέψου εδώ τι θα γινότανε... (Il fatto) Μάλιστα ένα τοπικό στέλεχος της Λέγκας, γυναίκα κιόλας, ευχήθηκε να βρεθεί κάποιος να βιάσει την υπουργό, ώστε να μάθει (εκείνη) πώς είναι να σε βιάζουν --με αφορμή τον καταγγελθέντα (από μισόξενο ιστότοπο) βιασμό μιας Ιταλίδας από έναν Αφρικανό. (Il fatto)


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν το 'ξερα ότι είναι τόοοσο παραδοσιοκράτες:



Μα καλά, δεν βλέπεις το Ντάουντον; Λες να άλλαξε κάτι τα τελευταία 100 χρόνια;


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2013)

Όχι, δεν το βλέπω. :) Παρότι θαυμάζω τους Εγγλέζους ηθοποιούς και μου αρέσει το αγγλικό σινεμά αλλά και οι τηλεσειρές τους, αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά, με το που ξεκίνησε και είδα πάλι τα "άψογα" σκηνικά, την "άψογη" αναπαράσταση εποχής, τις "άψογες" ερμηνείες και την "άψογη" πλοκή, μ' έπιασε αφόρητη, μα αφόρητη πλήξη: όχι άλλη βρετανική αριστοκρατία, έλεος!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Ένα διήγημα που έγινε, λέξη προς λέξη, tattoo σε σώματα εθελοντών

*SKIN: A Mortal Work of Art: Το τρομερά πρωτότυπο project της Shelley Jackson.*

Η αμερικανίδα συγγραφέας Shelley Jackson ξεκίνησε τον Αύγουστο του 2003 το project Skin: A Mortal Work of Art. Πρόκειται για ένα διήγημα 2.095 λέξεων το οποίο όμως δεν τυπώθηκε σαν βιβλίο, αλλά κάθε λέξη του έγινε - και γίνεται ακόμη- tattoo στα σώματα εθελοντών και θαυμαστών της συγγραφέως. [...]

Πηγή: _Άλκηστη Γεωργίου_, lifo


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα διήγημα που έγινε, λέξη προς λέξη, tattoo σε σώματα εθελοντών
> [...]



Μου θύμισε το *Pillow Book*, σε crowdsourcing*. Ελπίζω στο τέλος να μη γδάρουν τους εθελοντές :scared: :s:

Nagiko tells Jerome the truth and the whole story with the publisher. Jerome comes up with an idea: Nagiko will write her book on Jerome's body and Jerome will take it to the publisher. Nagiko loves the idea, and writes *Book 1: The Book of The Agenda*, in intricate characters of black, red, and gold, on Jerome, keeping her identity anonymous. The plan is a success: Jerome sees the publisher and exhibits the book on his nude body, and the impressed publisher has his scriveners copy down the text.
...
On two Swedish tourists, Nagiko writes *Book 2: The Book of The Innocent* and *Book 3: The Book of the Idiot*. Shortly afterwards, an old man is running naked through the streets from the publisher's shop, bearing *Book 4: The Book of Impotence/Old Age*. *Book 5: The Book of the Exhibitionist* is delivered by a boorish, fat, hyperactive American.
...
Jerome has overdosed on the pills and is dead. Nagiko is devastated, and realizes how much she loved him. On his dead body, Nagiko writes *Book 6: The Book of the Lovers*.
...
After the funeral, the publisher secretly exhumes Jerome's body from the tomb and has Jerome's skin, still bearing the writing, flayed and made into a grotesque pillow book of his own.
...

* πληθοπορισμό το λέμε αυτό;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι, με μια αντίστροφη διαδικασία, μού θύμισε τον Εικονογραφημένο Άνθρωπο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Εμένα πάλι, με μια αντίστροφη διαδικασία, μού θύμισε τον Εικονογραφημένο Άνθρωπο.



Ναι, βέβαια, και αυτό. And I'm certain you have met Lydia. ;) 

Τσαμπουκάδες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

daeman said:


> Ναι, βέβαια, και αυτό. And I'm certain you have met Lydia. ;)



Why, of course! And it was a pleasure.


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα διήγημα που έγινε, λέξη προς λέξη, tattoo σε σώματα εθελοντών
> 
> *SKIN: A Mortal Work of Art: Το τρομερά πρωτότυπο project της Shelley Jackson.*
> ...
> ...



«Πραγματικά, πρόκειται σίγουρα για το πιο πρωτότυπο λογοτεχνικό εγχείρημα που έχω ακούσει.»
Πηγή: http://www.lifo.gr/team/u12124/39295

Επομένως, «τρομερά πρωτότυπο»; Κόψτε κάτι, παιδιά, γιατί αλλιώς δε θ' αφήσω ούτε χιλιοστό επιδερμίδας αχτύπητο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2013)

Έχω μια καινούρια ηρωίδα: Wendy Davis's remarkable filibuster to deny passage of abortion bill







http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13603-filibustering


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2013)

*Poor English saved Japan's banks from crisis*

Japan's banks emerged from the global credit crisis largely unscathed because managers did not speak English well enough to have got them into trouble, the country's finance minister has claimed.

Taro Aso said that bankers in Japan had not been able to understand the complex financial instruments that were the undoing of major global players in the 2008 crisis, so had not bought them.
"Many people fell prey to the dubious products, or so-called subprime loans. Japanese banks were not so much attracted to these products, compared with European banks," Mr Aso told a seminar in Tokyo.
"Managers of Japanese banks hardly understood English, that's why they didn't buy," he said.
It is the latest in a line of eyebrow-raising pronouncements from Mr Aso, who was once prime minister and now also serves as deputy prime minister.

συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## cougr (Jun 28, 2013)

Αυτό θα πει "ignorance is bliss"!:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2013)

*Σε ισόβια καταδικάστηκε Αμερικανίδα επειδή έκοψε το πέος του συζύγου της*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231255137
*Catherine Kieu Sentenced To Life In Prison For Amputating Husband's Penis* 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/28/catherine-kieu-life-sentence_n_3518574.html

Στην υπόθεση Μπόμπιτ (που έδωσε το ρήμα *bobbittize* ή, ανορθόγραφα, _bobbitize_, με τη σημασία «ευνουχίζω για λόγους εκδίκησης») η Λορίνα αθωώθηκε και τέθηκε υπό ψυχιατρική παρακολούθηση. Ήρθε τώρα φαίνεται η ώρα να πουν τα δικαστήρια στις γυναίκες ότι δεν είναι να αστειεύονται με αυτά τα πράγματα. 
:)


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2013)

Απ'ό,τι βλέπω στην ουσία είναι εφτά χρόνια. 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχουμε άρθρα που θα συγκρίνουν τις δύο περιπτώσεις αλλά με την πρώτη ματιά και χωρίς να ξέρω τις λεπτομέρεις υποθέτω ότι η Μπόμπιτ είχε καλύτερο δικηγόρο και επειδή κατάφεραν οι γιατροί να δώσουν νέες ευκαιρίες καριέρας στον Μπόμπιτ το δικαστήριο θεώρησε ότι ήταν μικρό το κακό. 
Στην τωρινή περίπτωση το θύμα θα έχει ισόβια ιατρικά προβλήματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια τού http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=192084&viewfull=1#post192084, ο Λεμπ το Δ - Ι - Ε - Λ - Υ - Σ - Ε το ρεκόρ... Στο βιντεάκι βλέπετε, πέρα από χρόνο και υψόμετρο, σε κάποια σημεία και τις σφύξεις τού Λεμπ (χτυπάει κάτι εκατονογδοντάρια ο άνθρωπος): http://www.redbull.com/en/motorsports/stories/1331598982312/video-loeb-pikes-peak-record.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2013)

Είναι εκπληκτικά τα αντανακλαστικά των συντακτών της Wikipedia. Πάω στο βιογραφικό του προέδρου Μόρσι και βλέπω στην εισαγωγή:

Mohamed Morsi [...] (born 8 August 1951) was the fifth President of Egypt, having assumed office on 30 June 2012 and being thrown out on 3 July 2013.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Morsi

Being thrown out: The biography as it happens...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 3, 2013)

Εννοείται. Αυτά είναι άρθρα που επιτηρούν 100 βικιπαιδιστές τουλάχιστον, ανά πάσα στιγμή και περιμένουν σαν τα κοράκια πότε θα αλλάξει κάτι για να το ανανεώσουν. Εδώ ανανέωσαν το άρθρο της ΕΡΤ με το που έπεσε το μαύρο, που δεν είναι και διεθνούς ενδιαφέροντος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2013)

Χωματερή. Όπως λυπητερή.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=25787


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

Και βέβαια για ποιό λόγο δεν ανακυκλώνουμε; 
Η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή: γιατί κανένας δεν θα ανακύκλωνε αν δεν είχε πειστεί για την αξία της ανακύκλωσης (και μπορώ να στείλω σχετική βιβλιογραφία σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται). 
Πώς πείθεις κάποιον να ανακυκλώνει; Και γι'αυτό υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία. Και καμία από τις προτεινόμενες μεθόδους δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί στην Ελλάδα. 
Πριν μερικά χρόνια ο Δήμος Αθηναίων τοποθέτησε έναν κάδο μικτής ανακύκλωσης στο δρόμο μας και μοίρασε σε κάθε σπίτι μια σακούλα για να μαζεύουμε τα προς ανακύκλωση. Το επόμενο Σάββατο οι μισές νοικοκυρές πήγαν στη λαϊκή με αυτές τις σακούλες, γιατί ήταν γερό πλαστικό. Όσο για τον κάδο, πέταγαν οι πάντες τα σκουπίδια μέσα, όπως στους άλλους κάδους. Ύστερα από λίγο καιρό ο Δήμος μάζεψε τον κάδο, προφανώς γιατί δεν δούλευε το εγχείρημα. 

Σίγουρα τα αίτια για την αποτυχία της ανακύκλωσης θα αποδόθηκαν στην καφρίλα του δημότη Αθηναίων, στην ξεροκεφαλιά του Έλληνα κλπ κλπ. Όμως ούτε πριν ούτε κατά τη διάρκεια του πειράματος δεν λάβαμε ένα φυλλάδιο από το Δήμο που να εξηγεί τα περί ανακύκλωσης. Δεν είδαμε ούτε ακούσαμε καμία σχετική διαφήμιση. Δεν έγιναν ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις. Δεν δόθηκαν ούτε κίνητρα, ούτε ποινές. Επαφίονται απλώς στην προσωπική ενημέρωση που έχει ο καθένας. 

Αντίστοιχα ο δήμος που μένω στο Λονδίνο πριν μερικά χρόνια μας έδωσε σακούλες για να μαζεύουμε τα ανακυκλώσιμα την ίδια εποχή που τοποθέτησε τους κάδους της περιοχής (θα πρέπει να ήταν μέρος κάποιου πανευρωπαϊκού προγράμματος αυτό) και μας είχε φλομώσει στη διαφήμιση για την ανακύκλωση. Και κάθε λίγους μήνες μας ρίχνουν φυλλάδια με ενημέρωση για τις δραστηριότητες ανακύκλωσης και για το πώς μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε. Έχουν επίσης και γραμμή πληροφοριών που σου δίνει πληροφορίες για το πού μπορείς να ανακυκλώσεις τα πράγματα που δεν μαζεύει η εβδομαδιαία συλλογή σκουπιδιών (μπαταρίες, μελανοδοχεία εκτυπωτών, σιντί κλπ). Φυσικά και πάλι υπάρχουν άτομα που τα έχουν γραμμένα όλα αυτά, και γι’ αυτό η εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης δεν σταματάει ποτέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 4, 2013)

Ο δικός μας δήμος είχε κάνει εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης αλλά δεν έβαλε κάδους. Καλύτερο σύστημα. Όχι, εντάξει, έβαλε καμμιά 50αριά κάδους... για 100.000 κατοίκους, σε έκταση 25 χλμ².


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

Και μια φίλη μου σε προάστιο των Πατρών που είχε κάνει ενημέρωση και έβαζε και πρόστιμα σε όσους δεν συμμορφώνονταν, μου έλεγε ότι αποκάλυψαν οι τοπικές εφημερίδες κάποια εποχή ότι η εταιρία που άδειαζε τους κάδους ανακύκλωσης μετά πέταγε το περιεχόμενό τους εκεί που πετάγανε και τα άλλα σκουπίδια, δηλαδή δεν τα ανακύκλωναν. 

Αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω πάντως ήταν ότι έχουμε πάντα για κάθε στραβό την έτοιμη δικαιολογία ότι φταίνε οι Έλληνες, και κυρίως οι μεγαλύτεροι που είναι αγύριστα κεφάλια κλπ κλπ, χωρίς να γίνεται καμιά προσπάθεια αλλαγής της συμπεριφοράς. Και επιπλέον έχουμε μια ας την πούμε ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, να αντιμετωπίζουμε τους μεγαλύτερους (κι όχι πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερους, ας πούμε από 50-55 και άνω) σα να είναι ανεπίδεκτοι μαθήσεως. Κι οι ίδιοι οι μεγαλύτεροι φέρονται συχνά σα να είναι "ηλίθιοι λόγω ηλικίας". Και έτσι δεν χρειάζεται ποτέ να τους μάθουμε τίποτα καινούργιο γιατί "η μάνα μου που είναι Χ χρονών, τι να μάθει για ανακύκλωση/ τραπεζικές συναλλαγές με υπολογιστή/ κινητά τηλέφωνα κλπ κλπ". Λες και μόνο εμείς είμαστε η πρώτη γενιά που είδε τεχνολογική πρόοδο.


----------



## meidei (Jul 4, 2013)

Μια είδηση με κάποιο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, από την Κύπρο: 
*
Ποινικό αδίκημα η αλλοίωση γεωγραφικών ονομάτων ή τοπωνυμίων*


> Λευκωσία: Ποινικό αδίκημα καθίσταται από σήμερα η έκδοση, εισαγωγή, κυκλοφορία ή διάθεση στη Δημοκρατία χαρτών, βιβλίων ή άλλων εγγράφων, συμβατικά ή ψηφιακά αποτυπωμένων, στα οποία περιέχονται αλλοιωμένα γεωγραφικά ονόματα ή τοπωνύμια.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Προφανώς ο νόμος έχει σκοπό να απαγορεύσει τα τουρκεμένα τοπωνύμια, αυτά που αλλάχτηκαν μετά το 1974. Λογικό ίσως (αλλά σίγουρα ο νόμος είναι ανεφάρμοστος).
Αλλά πέρα από την ματαιότητα του, είναι και αρκετά ασαφής, γιατί λέει ότι η επίσημη ονομασία είναι αυτή που βρίσκεται στο Τοπωνυμικό Λεξικό ή στους σχετικούς νόμους (όπως προβλέπεται και για το follow-up νομοσχέδιο για τα GPS). Σε αυτό το Λεξικό όμως υπάρχουν και ονομασίες που οι ίδιοι οι ελληνοκύπριοι δεν δέχονται. Πριν περίπου μια δεκαετία έγινε απόπειρα εξελληνισμού κυπριακών τοπωνυμίων (ότι έκανε και η Τουρκία δηλαδή), αλλά πολλοί δήμοι και κοινότητες αντιστάθηκαν. Οι κάτοικοι των Λατσιών, της Αγλαντζιάς και της Λευκωσίας (αγγλ. Nicosia) αρκετά σθεναρά ώστε να κρατήσουν τα ονόματά τους και να μην γίνουν *Λακκιά, *Αγλανγγιά και *Lefkosia. Άλλοι όπως η Βορόκληνη, η Βυζατζιά και ο δήμος Λεμεσού (αγγλ. Limassol) επίσημα έγιναν Ορόκλινη, Βυζακιά, και Lemesos αλλά οι κάτοικοι επιμένουν στις αυθεντικές ονομασίες, και σε όσες πινακίδες είναι στην δικαιοδοσία τους, αυτή την ορθογραφία χρησιμοποιούν.

Προφανώς και δεν έχουν σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον νόμο εναντίων των Βοροκληνιώτων, αλλά ούτε και κατά κανενός άλλου δεν θα καταφέρουν να τον εφαρμόσουν. Το ότι όμως ο νόμος είναι τόσο κακογραμμένος, είναι αρκετό για να βάλεις και τα γέλια και τα κλάματα, όπως κάνουν φίλοι μου γλωσσολόγοι και δικηγόροι αμφότεροι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Χωρίς να αναφέρει πηγές, η Wikipedia γράφει:

On seals of the king and his mother Alix in 1234, a castle with one or two towers is depicted surrounded with the inscription "CIVITAS NICOSIE". The exonym *Nicosia* appeared with the arrival of the Lusignans. The French-speaking Crusaders either could not, or did not care to, pronounce the name *Lefkosia*, and tended to say "*Nicosie*" translated into Italian and then internationally known as "*Nicosia*".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicosia


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2013)

Είναι τόσο δυσπρόφερτο το λεφ- και πως γίνεται να γίνει νι- κι όχι λι- π.χ;
(παλιά απορία αυτή)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2013)

Μα δεν το μετέτρεψαν στο πιο κοντινό που μπορούσαν, το μετέτρεψαν σε κάτι ηχητικά ομοιοκατάληκτο που είναι άλλη λέξη με άλλη ρίζα, γιατί έτσι τούς άρεσε.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2013)

*Ο πρώτος γάμος στη λίμνη Μελισσάνη της Κεφαλονιάς*







Η λίμνη Μελισσάνη με τα κρυστάλλινα σμαραγδένια νερά της αποτελεί ένα από τα σημαντικότερα και πιο προβεβλημένα αξιοθέατα της Κεφαλονιάς. Βρίσκεται στον Καραβόμυλο, 2 χιλιόμετρα από την Σάμη, και είναι ένα βαραθροσπήλαιο μήκους 160 τ.μ. στο εσωτερικό του οποίου έχουν σχηματισθεί σταλακτίτες ηλικίας μεγαλύτερης των 16.000 χρόνων.

Μια επίσκεψη στη Μελισσάνη θα σας φέρει σε επαφή με τη μοναδική και επιβλητική ατμόσφαιρα που κυριαρχεί σε αυτήν και είναι μια μοναδική εμπειρία ανάμεσα στις πολλές που έχει να σας προσφέρει η Κεφαλονιά.

Αυτό φαίνεται να σκέφτηκε και ένα ζευγάρι νεόνυμφων και έτσι το Σάββατο 29 Ιουνίου 2013 η Λίμνη Μελισσάνη υποδέχθηκε το πρώτο ζευγάρι στην ιστορία της που θα ένωνε τις ζωές τους στην αξιοθαύμαστη ομορφιά της.

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2013)

Αλλόκοτο, σχεδόν συγκλονιστικό. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το διαβάσουν όσοι έχουν γνωρίσει ποτέ τον κόσμο του online dating:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/07/hoaxer-who-breaks-womens-hearts


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2013)

Διαβάζοντάς το άρχισαν να χτυπάνε καμπανάκια από την αρχή, που λέει ότι ο τύπος ήταν δάσκαλος και είχε σπίτι στο Μάρλεμπον (πιο κάτω λέει κιόλας ότι ήταν μονοκατοικία τεσσάρων υπνοδωματίων). ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ δάσκαλος να έχει τέτοιο σπίτι σε τέτοια γειτονιά. Εκτός αν το κληρονόμησε. Αλλά αν είχε τέτοια κληρονομιά δεν θα είχε ουαλλέζικη προφορά, γιατί θα του την είχαν στρώσει στο ιδιωτικό σχολείο. Ή αν κέρδισε το λαχείο. Αλλά αν είχε κερδίσει λαχείο, γιατί να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει σαν δάσκαλος και το σημαντικότερο, γιατί να ψάχνει για γυναίκα ονλάιν; 
Γιατί δεν αναρωτήθηκε τα ίδια καμία από τις υποψήφιες νύφες; ΟΚ, το καταλαβαίνω ότι πιστεύεις ό,τι θες να πιστέψεις, αλλά τόσο πολύ είχαν ενθουσιαστεί με τον άγνωστο με το καλημέρα; Όσο τέλειος και να ακουγόταν, πριν τις πιάσει ο μεγάλος ενθουσιασμός δεν σκέφτηκαν να επαληθεύσουν ή να διασταυρώσουν καμιά πληροφορία του; Αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι τι γίνεται μ'αυτό το _We're professional, intelligent, articulate women_ που λένε. Ή μάλλον, μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά, αλλά το ιντερνέτ δεν το ξέρουνε. 

Βεβαίως, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι κάποια εποχή, πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια, κάποια κοπέλλα μας είχε δουλέψει ψιλό γαζί εμένα κι έναν φίλο μου, ισχυριζόμενη ότι είχε κάποιο πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. Μάλιστα επειδή εκείνη την εποχή είχα ένα βιβλίο ακριβώς γι'αυτό το πρόβλημα, της το έδωσα και η αθεόφοβη το διάβασε και έμαθε καλύτερα τα συμπτώματα και έφτιαξε πιο αληθοφανή ιστορία. Δικαιολογία για την ηλιθιότητά μου δεν υπάρχει, κάτι δεν μου άρεσε στην όλη κατάσταση αλλά αυτά που δεν μου άρεσαν ήταν μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, και δεν μπορούσα να τα συνδέσω. Π.χ. ανέφερε μια φορά πάνω στην κουβέντα, δήθεν τυχαία, ένα λίγο παράδοξο σύμπτωμα της αρρώστιας που το είχε διαβάσει στο βιβλίο, και είχα σκεφτεί ότι το περιέγραφε ακριβώς όπως το βιβλίο, με τις ίδιες λέξεις, αλλά το δικαιολόγησα ότι ήταν ένδειξη της μεγάλης ακρίβειας του βιβλίου. Ομοίως επέμενε ότι είχε κάποια πολύ χαρακτηριστική αλλοίωση στην εμφάνισή της, την οποία εγώ δεν έβλεπα, αλλά υπέθετα ότι η ίδια ξέρει καλύτερα το σώμα της, βλέπει αλλαγές που εγώ δεν βλέπω. Αλλά από την άλλη, την ξέραμε ήδη δυο-τρία χρόνια, μας την είχαν γνωρίσει σοβαροί άνθρωποι κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Το να σε κοροϊδέψει κάποιος με πρόβλημα υγείας είναι πιο εύκολο γιατί πυροδοτεί τα αντανακλαστικά συμπάθειας και συμπόνοιας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2013)

Μιλώντας με αρκετές γυναίκες, φίλες ή απλώς γνωστές, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι πολλές γυναίκες πέφτουν στην παγίδα να μιλάνε επί βδομάδες ή μήνες στο τηλέφωνο με ένα άτομο χωρίς να το έχουν συναντήσει, κάτι που για μένα είναι αδιανόητο. Η δική μου προσέγγιση στο θέμα θα ήταν ότι η γνωριμία στο Ίντερνετ πρέπει να οδηγεί σε συνάντηση το συντομότερο δυνατό, αλλιώς τα τηλεφωνήματα και τα μηνύματα κόβονται μαχαίρι. Αλλά, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο, πολλές γυναίκες με μεγάλη ευκολία μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία πολύωρων τηλεφωνημάτων με άτομα που δεν έχουν δει παρά μόνο σε φωτογραφίες. Και φυσικά, όταν λέμε "πολύωρο τηλεφώνημα", εννοούμε ότι συζητάνε άκρως προσωπικά πράγματα. Έχω τέτοιο παράδειγμα και από πολύ στενή μου φίλη, η οποία το έκανε επανειλημμένως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω ποτέ. Πρώτα από όλα γιατί σιχαίνομαι το μπλαμπλά στο τηλέφωνο. Μάλιστα μού λένε ότι στο τηλέφωνο πάντα ακούγομαι σαν νευρόσπαστο γιατί λέω από την αρχή "τι θες;". Μου την δίνει ο δίλεπτος πρόλογος (τι κάνεις; Πώς είσαι; Τι κέφια; Τι χαμπάρια; Πού είσαι; Τι λέει; Τι τρέχει; Όλα καλά; Η οικογένεια πώς πάει; )


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο, πολλές γυναίκες με μεγάλη ευκολία μπαίνουν στη διαδικασία πολύωρων τηλεφωνημάτων με άτομα που δεν έχουν δει παρά μόνο σε φωτογραφίες.


Φαντάζομαι ότι συμβαίνει επειδή είναι ευκολότερο να μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο και να φαντάζεσαι τον άλλον όπως τον θες, παρά να μπεις στη διαδικασία να τον γνωρίσεις από κοντά και να απογοητευτείς. Για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι και δημοφιλές το τσατ σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, πάντα κτγμ.


----------



## Irini (Jul 8, 2013)

Μα υποτίθεται πως είχαν δει φωτογραφίες. Τι στο διάτανο; ΟΚ δεν μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε, τι θα λεγες για ένα video chat; Που είναι πιο προσωπικό βρε αδερφάκι μου. Κι εγώ τον άντρα μου στο Ίντερνετ τον πρωτοσυνάντησα (καμία σχέση με online dating και τέτοια) αλλά από φίλοι (καμια 10ρια χρόνια και βάλε) γίναμε ζευγάρι μόνο αφού συναντηθήκαμε* (καλός και χρυσός ο Τζες από τότε που πρωτο-μιλήσαμε αλλά χημεία εκ του μακρόθεν; Πώς; )

*Σε περίπτωση που έχει κανείς απορία δεν βρισκόμασταν. Στην αρχή ήταν Κίνα. Γύρισε ΗΠΑ, εγώ πήγα Εδιμβούργο. Εγώ γύρισα Ελλάδα, αυτός πήγε Κορέα. Άλλο που είχαμε κι οι δύο μεγάλους έρωτες σε διαφορετικές στιγμές. Οπότε μάλλον καλύτερα που δεν βρεθήκαμε νωρίτερα


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Το ότι δεν σκαϊπιάστηκαν δείχνει ότι οι συγκεκριμένες γυναίκες είχαν κάποιου είδος φόβο· πιθανόν για την δική τους εμφάνιση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, υπάρχει κι άλλη προβληματική διάσταση στο όλο θέμα. Μια από αυτές λέει πως «ήταν σίγουρη ότι θα τον παντρευτεί». Δηλαδή να τον παντρευτεί χωρίς να τον έχει καν γνωρίσει;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Αχ βρε Παλάβρα, μόνο να 'ξερες τι κυκλοφορεί "εκεί έξω"...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Σωστά, ξέχασα και αυτήν την κατηγορία :):)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Αχαχαχα, να 'στε καλά, ξεράθηκα.:lol::lol::lol:


Eija-Riitta Berliner-Mauer, whose surname means Berlin Wall in German, wed the Berlin Wall in 1979
When the Berlin wall was brought down 1989 Berliner-Mauer was horrified.
"What they did was awful. They mutilated my husband"

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Δείξε λίγη κατανόηση. Η γυναίκα προσπαθεί να ζήσει τη ζωή της ενώ τείχη γκρεμίζονται γύρω της.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Εμ, η ζωή ήταν σκληρή μαζί της... Πάνω που 'κανε την τείχη της, την χτύπησε η ατειχία...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2013)

Είπαν οι άλλοι να ρίξουν τα τείχη ανάμεσά τους κι αυτή η καημένη έπεσε σε τοίχο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά κι αυτή δεν έκανε τίποτα. Δεν ήταν εκεί σαν πιστή τειχοδιώκτρια, να απομακρύνει τους τειχάρπαστους που άρπαζαν κομμάτια απ' τον άντρα της. Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι μπορεί να μην πρόλαβε αυτήν την τειχαία συγκυρία. Ποιος θα το περίμενε ότι θα πέσει το τείχος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

Σκεφτείτε και την άλλη που τραβιέται με το Κυνικό Τείχος.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 8, 2013)

It'll get worse before it gets better


----------



## SBE (Jul 8, 2013)

Εγώ από την άλλη θα αφήσω τα λογοπαίγνια για τους άλλους και θα πω:
α. ναι, με αρρώστια κλπ είναι πιο εύκολο να σε κοροϊδέψει κανένας και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γι'αυτό την πατήσαμε. Παρόλο που δεν ήμασταν στενοί φίλοι με την παθολογικά ψεύτρα προσφερθήκαμε να την βοηθήσουμε με κάθε τρόπο και είχαμε περάσει κάμποσα απογεύματα στο σπίτι της, όπου καταλήξαμε να συζητάμε προσωπικά ζητήματα κλπ κλπ. Έτσι άλλωστε εμφανίστηκαν και οι ανακολουθίες στην ιστορία που μας έλεγε (π.χ. πήραν τηλέφωνο οι γονείς της την ώρα που ήμασταν εκεί και μας φάνηκε παράξενο το ότι δεν έκαναν ούτε μια ερώτηση για την υγεία της και έδιναν παραγγελίες για ψώνια- όταν τη ρωτήσαμε είπε ότι οι γονείς της ήταν ιδιαίτερα αδιάφοροι με το πρόβλημά της).

β. όταν λέει η άλλη ότι πίστευε ότι θα τον παντρευτεί εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ως: η εντύπωση που της έκανε ήταν καλή και σκεφτόταν ότι ίσως έχει όλα τα προσόντα που αναζητεί σε έναν σύζυγο και αν τα πράγματα πήγαιναν καλά, δεν θα δίσταζε να τον παντρευτεί. 

γ. προφανώς και αυτή που τα έκανε όλα αυτά έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, και οι νύφες πάσχουν αν μη τι άλλο από μοναξιά. και ίσως και από την εξιδανίκευση του ρομαντικού έρωτα που πουλάνε το Χόλιγουντ, τα Άρλεκιν κλπ. 

δ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μου θύμισε την ταινία στην οποία η Ιζαμπέλ Ιπέρ παίζει τη δασκάλα του πιάνου. Καμία σχέση, αλλά στην ουσία τα ίδια προβλήματα. 

ε. ελπίζω οι γενικεύσεις για το τι κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω να μην είναι σοβαρές, γιατί είναι εύκολο να παρεξηγηθούν. Παλαβοί κυκλοφορούν και κυκλοφορούσαν πάντα και στα δύο φύλα. 

στ. δεν το βλέπω και τόσο απίθανο το να μιλάνε κάποιο με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο ή να γράφουν ημέιλ δέκα σελίδων. Ειδικά όταν ο συνομιλητής σου είναι πρόθυμος για κουβέντα και σε παροτρύνει να συνεχίσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2013)

Ο ισλαμικός νόμος, σύμφωνα με το Ιράν, δεν επιτρέπει την αναγνώριση του ρεκόρ της:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2013)

*Φύτρωσε κολόνα στη μέση του δρόμου στην Ξάνθη*


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Μέσω αυτού του άρθρου (που δεν θα το προσθέσω στο νήμα για τον Σοφό λαό) ανακάλυψα την έρευνα αγγλικής εταιρείας για τις 10 πιο λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις των Βρετανών.

Perceptions are not reality: the top 10 we get wrong 

Η παράγραφος που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι αυτή:
7. Immigration and ethnicity: the public think that 31% of the population are immigrants, when the official figures are 13%. Even estimates that attempt to account for illegal immigration suggest a figure closer to 15%. There are similar misperceptions on ethnicity: the average estimate is that Black and Asian people make up 30% of the population, when it is actually 11% (or 14% if we include mixed and other non-white ethnic groups).

Στο επίπεδο που βρίσκεται ο διάλογος στη χώρα μας θα έπρεπε ίσως να κάνουμε λίστα με τις 100 δημοφιλέστερες λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις. (Αλλιώς πάει στράφι και το ψέκασμα.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μέσω αυτού του άρθρου (που δεν θα το προσθέσω στο νήμα για τον Σοφό λαό) ανακάλυψα την έρευνα αγγλικής εταιρείας για τις 10 πιο λανθασμένες αντιλήψεις των Βρετανών.
> 
> Perceptions are not reality: the top 10 we get wrong
> 
> ...



Εξαρτάται, βέβαια, και τι μετράς σαν μετανάστες. Γιατί αυτά τα ποσοστά αφορούν τους μετανάστες Α΄ γενιάς, αποκλειστικά και μόνο. Δεν υπάρχουν καν ακριβή στοιχεία για τους μετανάστες έστω και δεύτερης γενιάς και ο μόνος μπούσουλας είναι η δήλωση εθνικότητας.

Φυσικά στο Λονδίνο ισχύουν τα συγκεκριμένα ποσοστά. Για την ακρίβεια... Some 45% (3.7 million) of people in the capital described themselves as white British, down from 58% (4.3 million) in 2001


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2013)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ελληγενή. Εγώ μένω σε πολυκατοικία με 34 διαμερίσματα εκ των οποίων τρία (3) κατοικούνται από Άγγλους, μάλιστα ο ένας ήταν ο διπλανός μου που πέθανε τον περασμένο μήνα οπότε τώρα ένα διαμέρισμα λιγότερο κατοικείται από Άγγλους. Άγγλος είναι επίσης ο θυρωρός μας, παντρεμένος με Κινέζα. Από τους άλλους 31, οι μισοί πιθανόν να είναι κάτοχοι βρετανικού διαβατηρίου, κάποιοι από αυτούς ίσως έχουν γεννηθεί στο ΗΒ (π.χ. η απέναντί μου, που είναι παιδί μεταναστών). Οι εθνικότητες που έχω συναντήσει στο ασανσέρ είναι Αμερικανοί, Άραβες, Ρώσσοι, Βραζιλιάνοι, Γάλλοι, Ισπανοί, Κινέζοι, Ινδοί, Έλληνες, Ιταλοί, Ιάπωνες. Στο δε δημόσιο σχολείο της περιοχής, πέρασα μια φορά τη ώρα του διαλείμματος και στην αυλή υπήρχαν καμιά εκατοστή μαθητές, εκ των οποίων πεντέξι λευκοί και από τις μαθήτριες το 99% φόραγε φερετζέ (στο εκκλησιαστικό σχολείο της περιοχής τα ποσοστά αντιστρέφονται). Αν καθίσω και γενικεύσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, που αυτό κάνει ο πολύς κόσμος, ο ξένος πληθυσμός της χώρας είναι 70-90%. 

ΥΓ Θα προσέξατε ότι θεωρώ ξένους πολλούς που κανονικά για λόγους πολιτικής ορθότητας θα έπρεπε να τους μετράω για Βρετανούς, αλλά φυσικά επειδή κι εγώ είμαι από αυτούς μπορώ να λέω ό,τι θέλω για μένα και τους όμοιούς μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 17, 2013)

Εγώ από την συγκεκριμένη έρευνα θα προτιμούσα να κρατήσω το παρακάτω, που είναι και κοντά στην δική μας πραγματικότητα:

*Voting*: we underestimate the proportion of people who voted in the last general election – our average guess is 43 per cent, when 65 per cent actually did.

Κι εμείς υπερεκτιμούμε την αποχή. Π.χ. από τις εκλογές των τελευταίων 20 ετών, μόνο στις τελευταίες είχαμε πραγματική αποχή. Στις άλλες αναμετρήσεις είχαμε από 88% ως 95% συμμετοχή (με μέσο όρο 90%), πράγμα που συνεπάγεται από ελάχιστη ως μηδενική αποχή. Εντός της Ελλάδας έχουμε το πολύ 8 εκατομμύρια ψηφοφόρους. Συμμετοχή 95% (2004 και 2007) σημαίνει πρακτικά μηδενική αποχή, γιατί αυτοί που μένουν είναι οι κωλυόμενοι (άρρωστοι, υπέργηροι, τοξικομανείς, τουρίστες, άτομα με έκτακτες υποχρεώσεις, άτομα που ζούνε μακριά από το μέρος που ψηφίζουν/δεν έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να κάνουν το ταξίδι, άτομα που δεν μπορούν να αφήσουν την δουλειά τους, φοιτητές εξωτερικού, επαγγελματίες που ταξιδεύουν, κτλ). Βέβαια κάποιοι από αυτούς που αναφέρω πρακτικά απέχουν, όχι τόσο λόγω ανωτέρας βίας αλλά λόγω προτεραιοτήτων*, πάντως δεν απέχουν γιατί θέλουν να στείλουν μηνύματα και λοιπές ιστορίες για αρκούδες που έλεγαν τα ΜΜΕ την τελευταία 20ετία.


* π.χ. και στις εκογές του 2007 και σ' αυτές του 2009, πετούσα την ημέρα των εκλογών για Αγγλία. Ωστόσο το 2007 ανέβαλα την πτήση μου για την επόμενη μέρα, παρότι ήταν η ημέρα εγγραφής στο πανεπιστήμιο. Το 2009 αποφάσισα να μην το ξανακάνω, όμως αν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα θα ψήφιζα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως πού θέλει να καταλήξει αυτό το άρθρο. Αν θέλουμε απλώς να διαψεύσουμε το ρητό περί σοφού λαού (Προσκυνώ τη χάρη σου λαέ μου, σκύβω το κεφάλι στη μεγαλοσύνη σου), τότε δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξουμε με αριθμούς, υπάρχουν πολύ πιο χοντρά ιστορικά και ιδεολογικά επιχειρήματα και παραδείγματα. Για μένα έχει περισσότερη αξία/βάρος *τι* φοβάται ο κόσμος και γιατί, παρά το αν εκτιμά σωστά το μέγεθος της απειλής. Άλλωστε, οι αριθμοί αλλάζουν. Αν ας πούμε κάποιος πει "μα οι μουσουλμάνοι είναι 5%", ο άλλος θα απαντήσει "ναι, αλλά έτσι όπως γεννάνε εκείνοι σε σχέση μ' εμάς, σε 30 χρόνια θα έχουν φτάσει το 35%", κι άντε μετά να ελέγξεις τα νέα νούμερα, κοκ. Άρα η ρίζα του ζητήματος είναι στα ερωτήματα "θέλω να έχω μαζικά μουσουλμάνους στη χώρα μου; ή μετανάστες; ή...ή...;" και στον ηθικοφιλοσοφικοπολιτικό προβληματισμό πάνω σ' αυτά, όχι στην αριθμητική διάσταση τόσο πολύ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2013)

Δεν γνώριζα τον όρο μεσοθεραπεία, και στην αρχή, όταν είδα το κουπόνι, σκέφτηκα μεσο- με την έννοια του μέσου μιας διαδικασίας (όπως λέμε μεσοβυζαντινή περίοδος), μετά με διόρθωσα ότι θα σημαίνει θεραπεία της μέσης, και τέλος διαπίστωσα ότι είναι απόδοση ενός mesotherapy, και όχι mid-therapy ούτε waist therapy.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

*A Greek peek! Sofia Vergara shows off her stunning figure in ANOTHER plunging cut away swimsuit as she hits the beach on island holiday*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-away-swimsuit-hits-beach-island-holiday.html


Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι η Σοφία (As of July 18, 2012, Vergara was the highest-earning woman in American television, taking in $19 million for the past 12 months on a list released by Forbes.com) και ο φιλαράκος της ο Nick Loeb (γόνος οικογένειας των τραπεζιτών Loeb, ένας από τους οποίους παράτησε την τράπεζα και έστησε τη Loeb Classical Library, και των Lehman, που δεν θέλουν συστάσεις) δεν μπόρεσαν να εξασφαλίσουν έναν ιδιωτικό όρμο αλλά πήγαν και στριμώχτηκαν σε κάποιο πατείς με πατώ σε της Μυκόνου, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό το καλοκαίρι είναι πραγματικά καλό για τον τουρισμό μας!


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2013)

Ρε συ, είναι φανερό ότι πρόκειται για στημένη φωτογράφιση, άρα θα μπορούσε να πάει να στριμωχτεί οπουδήποτε για το μεροκάματο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...δεν μπόρεσαν να εξασφαλίσουν έναν ιδιωτικό όρμο αλλά πήγαν και στριμώχτηκαν σε κάποιο πατείς με πατώ σε της Μυκόνου, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό το καλοκαίρι είναι πραγματικά καλό για τον τουρισμό μας!



Νίκελ, μην είσαι αφελής στο παιχνίδι της δημοσιότητας. Είναι εμφανές ότι ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ να εξασφαλίσουν ιδιωτικό όρμο, όπως είναι εμφανές ότι η Σοφία ποζάρει για τους παπαράτσι- λέει το άρθρο ότι ανακοίνωσε στο Τουίτερ της που θα πήγαινε, τη βλέπουμε να εμφανίζεται στην παραλία στολισμένη σαν λατέρνα με μισή ντουζίνα βραχιόλια, ρολόι ΚΑΙ σκουλαρίκια κρεμαστά κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

Αν φανταστώ ότι ήταν ιδέα της Όλγας, θα πεθάνω! Εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι έπιασαν οι Ρώσοι μεγιστάνες όλα τα απόμερα ακρογιάλια, οπότε τι να κάνουν τα παιδιά, έκλεισαν όπως όπως ξαπλώστρα στην πολυκοσμία της Μυκόνου.

(Θα με κάνετε να βάζω υποσημειώσεις...)


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2013)

Εκτός από τα μυστικά κονδύλια του ΥΠΕΞ υπάρχουν κι εκείνα του Δήμου Μυκόνου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

Ποιά είναι η Όλγα;


----------



## Costas (Jul 19, 2013)

Η ωραία Όλγα, θες να πεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

*Η* _*Όλγα*_


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)

Οι παπαρατσοχόλικς σε εξκλούσιβ κόουβ; Να τους τρώει η μοναξιά και το κακό κουνούπι; Για τι τους περάσατε, ωρεσείς; Βέγκανς γυμνιστές μέλη του κλαμπ "embrace free camping; it's good for the karma"; Έλα Χριστέ και μπούκωνε... 

Ναι, κι αυτό που κρεμάνε πάνω τους την αρτακαιταγιάννενα για να πάνε στην βεάκη, κι εμένα με ξεπερνάει --επειδή δεν το κάνουνε μόνο οι παπαρατσοχόλικς, αλλά και η κάθε κλαρινονύφη που σέβεται τον εαυτό της. (Ο κλαρινογαμπρός έχει άλλα αξεσουάρια).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά αυτή η γυναίκα είναι κούκλα


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2013)

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν είναι κούκλα- και μ'αρέσει και το πρώτο μαγιώ που φοράει- αλλά φροντίζει να την φωτογραφίζουν κιόλας οι παπαράτσι ώστε να μένει στη δημοσιότητα. 

ΥΓ Α, τώρα κατάλαβα ποιά Όλγα. Όχι βρε Νικελ, δεν είναι για την προώθηση του ελληνικού τουρισμού, για την προώθηση της φωτογραφιζόμενης είναι!


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Costas said:


> Η ωραία Όλγα, θες να πεις!



Ανωγειανή θα πάρω γω
να τα 'χει πλια μεγάλα
αν έρθει και κακοχρονιά
να πίνομε το γάλα

Τα μπιστόλια και τσι παλάσκες.





Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά αυτή η γυναίκα είναι κούκλα



Κολομβιανή θα πάρω γω
να τα 'χει πλια μεγάλα
να κουδουνούνε μες στην πλαζ
να μη θωρούνε άλλα

Τα κρεμαντόλια και τα σκουλαρίκια.

:inno: 



bernardina said:


> ... (Ο κλαρινογαμπρός έχει άλλα αξεσουάρια).



Ο _κλαρινογαμπρός_ έχει και άλλο νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Από τιτίβισμα ή φατσομπουκιά που πήρα:

Σκέφτομαι τη στιγμή που θα πουν στον νέο διάδοχο του θρόνου της Αγγλίας κτλ: «Από εδώ η θεία σου η Πίπα και η γιαγιά σου η Καμήλα».


Royal baby: Moment birth of William and Kate's son was announced
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23412327


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από τιτίβισμα ή φατσομπουκιά που πήρα:
> Σκέφτομαι τη στιγμή που θα πουν στον νέο διάδοχο του θρόνου της Αγγλίας κτλ: «Από εδώ η θεία σου η Πίπα και η γιαγιά σου η Καμήλα».



:woot::woot::lol::lol:


Να τα, να τα... 6666 η SBE, 33333 εσύ, δεν πάμε καλά σας λέω. :scared: Ελπίζω να μην το βγάλουν Άλιστερ.  








daeman said:


> Ωχ ωχ ωχ, ο αριθμός του Θηρίου σε τέτοιο συγκείμενο δεν είναι καλό μαντάτο. Ελπίζω να μην το βγάλουν Ντέιμιαν. :scared::devil:


Συνεννοημένοι είστε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από τιτίβισμα ή φατσομπουκιά που πήρα:
> 
> Σκέφτομαι τη στιγμή που θα πουν στον νέο διάδοχο του θρόνου της Αγγλίας κτλ: «Από εδώ η θεία σου η Πίπα και η γιαγιά σου η Καμήλα».
> 
> ...



Θα παρατηρήσατε φαντάζομαι ότι και οι δυο δημοσιογράφοι λένε καθαρότατα _historic moment_ με ηχηρό  και με _an_ μπροστά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2013)

Royal arrival: This is the moment Kate and her royal protection officers went through the Mary Sandford entrance of the hospital at just before 6am this morning.




Βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία ότι,  για ευνόητους λόγους, έχουν φωτοσοπάρει την πινακίδα του αυτοκινήτου. Τι κατάλαβε ένας ρεπόρτερ του Σκάι και τι είπε χθες στο απογευματινό μαγκαζίνο του καναλιού; Ότι το ζεύγος "έφτασε στο μαιευτήριο με ένα αυτοκίνητο 'χωρίς αριθμό'". Μάλλον δεν τους περνάνε από τεστ IQ πριν τους βγάλουν στον αέρα. Ο δαιμόνιος ρεπόρτερ μάλλον δεν σκέφτηκε ότι δεν γίνεται να έχει το αυτοκίνητο πινακίδα, αλλά να μην έχει αριθμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2013)

Εν τω μεταξύ βγάζει μάτι ότι είναι πιξελιασμένη η πινακίδα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Βλέποντας πάντως τις φωτογραφίες σκέφτομαι ότι και οι κοινοί θνητοί και οι γαλαζοαίματοι από την ίδια πόρτα νοσοκομείου περνάνε


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αλλά ας στείλω άλλη μία φωτογραφία από Λονδίνο, χτες, με την ευκαιρία της γέννησης του διαδόχου του διαδόχου του διαδόχου, που νομίζω ότι μετά από τα χτεσινά καιρικά φαινόμενα και τις παρατηρήσεις του Δαεμάνου δεν το γλυτώνει το παρατσούκλι Ντέμιαν:
> View attachment 4017
> 
> (34 βαθμοί και κατά τις έξι με ξύπνησαν κεραυνοί και αστραπές και τελικά χτες τη νύχτα έγινε Χολιγουντιανό θρίλερ)



Περισσότερες εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες σε σελίδα της εφημερίδας The Sun (Σαν), η οποία κυκλοφόρησε σήμερα με το λογότυπό της όπως το αντέγραψα εδώ (The Son, το οποίο προφέρεται ακριβώς το ίδιο, Σαν και όχι Σον).


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Αμάν βρε Νίκελ, χρειάζεται επεξήγηση της προφοράς; 
Στο κάτω κάτω, στείλ' τους στον Σαίξπηρ όσους δεν το πιάνουν.
Now is the winter of our discontent made glorious summer by this s*n of York

Πίσω στο θέμα μας, που έχει σκορπίσει σε εκατό νήματα και πρέπει να το συμμαζέψουμε, τέτοια καταιγίδα δεν είχα ξαναδεί στο Λονδίνο. Στη Β. Ελλάδα πολλές, κάθε καλοκαίρι. 

Πρωί πρωί στις έξι με ξύπνησε το μπουμπουνητό, που φυσικά το πέρασα για πολεμικό αεροπλάνο σε χαμηλή πτήση (αυτά παθαίνεις άμα μεγαλώνεις κοντά σε στρατιωτικό αεροδρόμιο). Χάζεψα το θέαμα στον ορίζοντα για κανά δεκάλεπτο, αλλά αφού δεν έριχνε ούτε σταγόνα δεν έδωσα πολλή σημασία. Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι λίγη ώρα νωρίτερα είχε πάει η Κέιτ στο νοσοκομείο. Και το βράδυ, με το που έβαλαν την ανακοίνωση στο παλάτι, άρχισε να ψιχαλίζει και μετά τη νύχτα ήρθε η συντέλεια του κόσμου (εγώ κοιμήθηκα πάντως όσο μπορούσα, είχε 28 βαθμούς που για Λονδίνο είναι πολύ ασυνήθιστο τη νύχτα). Τι άλλες αποδείξεις χρειαζόμαστε για να συμπεράνουμε ότι γεννήθηκε το παιδί που θα αποτελειώσει τη βασιλεία στην Αγγλία;
:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αμάν βρε Νίκελ, χρειάζεται επεξήγηση της προφοράς;
> Στο κάτω κάτω, στείλ' τους στον Σαίξπηρ όσους δεν το πιάνουν.


Απευθυνόταν στη δημοσιογράφο του Mega που μας εξήγησε ότι η εφημερίδα «έκανε λογοπαίγνιο με τη λέξη Σον, δηλαδή γιος».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> «έκανε λογοπαίγνιο με τη λέξη Σον, δηλαδή γιος».


Ααα, Σον Connerie!


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

(Χ. Παυλίδου, protagon)
Στην ιστοσελίδα του «Guardian» με ένα κλικ στο επάνω δεξιό άκρο, οι αναγνώστες μπορούν να εισέλθουν σε μιαν ιστοσελίδα απαλλαγμένη κάθε είδησης σχετικής με τη βασιλική οικογένεια και τη γέννα του διαδόχου. Ο χρήστης δηλώνει αν επιθυμεί τη «δημοκρατική» ή «βασιλική» εκδοχή της εφημερίδας – η «δημοκρατική» εκδοχή έχει μια πλούσια πολιτιστική ύλη εκεί όπου η «βασιλική» εκδοχή παραθέτει όλη την παραφιλολογία για τον 3ο στη σειρά διάδοχο της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας.

Μπράβο του του Guardian! Όσο για το "απαλλαγμένη κάθε είδησης", δεν αποτελεί πια είδηση...


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

Costas said:


> ... Μπράβο του του Guardian! ...



+1000!


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

...
*Μαζί με το «Μπαράκι του Βασίλη» πέθανε και ο ιδιοκτήτης του!* 

Καλοκαίρι του 2010 έκλεισε το περίφημο καλλιτεχνικό στέκι το «Μπαράκι του Βασίλη», καλοκαίρι του 2013, 20 Ιουλίου, πέθανε από ανακοπή καρδιάς ο Βασίλης Τσιπίδης, ιδιοκτήτης και ψυχή του μαγαζιού. Ηθοποιός και άνθρωπος με ευαισθησίες που ήξερε να εντοπίζει το «καινούργιο», το «διαφορετικός» και το ελπιδοφόρο, ο Τσιπίδης έδωσε βήμα και «κίνητρα» σε μια ολάκερη γενιά καλλιτεχνών που άφησαν έντονα χνάρια στο λεγόμενο εναλλακτικό ρεύμα και όχι μόνο. Στη καρδιά της «ανεξάρτητης» Αθήνας, στη Ζωοδόχου Πηγής αρχικά και αργότερα στη Διδότου οι «Συνήθεις Ύποπτοι», τα «Παλαϊνά Σεφέρια», ο Ρος Ντέιλι, ο Σωκράτης Σινόπουλος, ο Γιάννης Νικολάου, ο Δημήτρης Ζαφειρέλης ο Γιάννης Χαρούλης, η Δανάη Παναγιωτοπούλου κι ένας στρατός «συνοδοιπόρων» εκφράστηκαν και εξέφρασαν τα «θέλω» εκείνων που έβλεπαν και συνεχίζουν να αντικρίζουν, αισθάνονταν και νιώθουν, το τραγούδι αλλιώς. Το «Μπαράκι του Βασίλη» λειτούργησε σαν «μαιευτήριο» και «κατοικία» καλλιτεχνών και διανοουμένων, οραματιστών και ασυμβίβαστων σε μια Ελλάδα που βούλιαζε στη λαίλαπα του lifestyle και της «γύμνιας» των σύγχρονων καιρών. Η έντονη προσωπικότητα και φλόγα του Τσιπίδη δέσποζαν στην ατμόσφαιρα αλλά και στο μεδούλι των προτάσεών του. Δεν ήμουν τακτικός αλλά είχα βρεθεί πολλές φορές στο «Μπαράκι» για να κοινωνήσω συναυλίες στις οποίες ο χώρος και η «αύρα» του ανθρώπου που το «έτρεχε», και βέβαια και οι ίδιοι οι καλλιτέχνες που τον στήριζαν αλλά και την ίδια ώρα στηρίζονταν σε αυτόν, αλληλοσυνδέονταν και αλληλοσυνέβαλλαν καταλυτικά στην τελική μυσταγωγία. Καμία σχέση με τα «προκάτ δρώμενα», ντόπια αλλά και ξενόφερτα, που θέλουν σώνει και καλά να μεταμφιεστούν σε γεγονότα… τόσο «χτες» όσο και «σήμερα.

*όγδοο*, 21/07/2013 

Την αφθονία περιττών εισαγωγικών δεν τη σχολιάζω. Τον άλλοτε γείτονα στη Ζωοδόχου Πηγής μνημονεύω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2013)

Μια σταλιά το Μπαράκι, αλλά σπουδαίο. Θα το θυμόμαστε.

Να θυμηθούμε και εδώ την αναχώρηση του Νίκου Μαμαγκάκη, που μνημονεύσαμε κι εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2013)

Ζήλεψα...

Το καλό βιντεάκι, με πέντε λεπτά ιρλανδέζικου πηδηχτού.






Η ιστορία του νέου ρεκόρ (σε λάθος πλαίσιο, αλλά τέλος πάντων):
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.kosmos&id=26294

Η προϊστορία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riverdance


Η συνέχεια σε δικό της νήμα: Για τους Άγγλους, τους Ιρλανδούς και τους Έλληνες: απόψεις και προκαταλήψεις για τους λαούς.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Στο κρεβάτι με τα Google Glass (από Προταγκόν)


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Γράφει ο Ριζοσπάστης (και αναπαράγουν διάφορα αντικυβερνητικά και αντιμνημονιακά σάιτ, βάζοντας μάλιστα και τίτλο: “Κυνική δήλωση του υπουργού”):

*Στις 15.000 οι απολύσεις, πρώτοι στη λίστα ψυχικά ασθενείς και χρόνιοι πάσχοντες*

“Την πρόθεση της κυβέρνησης να στείλει στην ανεργία 15.000 εργαζόμενους του Δημοσίου, στέλνοντάς τους μάλιστα κατευθείαν στον Καιάδα, αφού «πρώτοι θα δουν την έξοδο οι ψυχικά ασθενείς, οι χρόνιοι πάσχοντες, οι αναξιοπαθούντες», επιβεβαίωσε χτες ο υπουργός Οικονομικών Γ. Στουρνάρας, κατά τη διάρκεια συνάντησης που είχε με το ΔΣ της ΟΛΜΕ, στο πλαίσιο κινητοποίησης που είχε εξαγγείλει η Ομοσπονδία ενάντια στις διαθεσιμότητες.”


Στο σάιτ όμως της ΟΛΜΕ, όπου το Δελτίο Τύπου το σχετικό με τη συνάντηση, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια φράση. Πού το βρήκε ο Ριζοσπάστης και το έβαλε, και μάλιστα σε εισαγωγικά; Ξέρετε τίποτα; Το έβαλα και αλλού, αλλά άκρη δεν έβγαλα.

Είναι αδύνατον υπουργός να 'επιβεβαιώσει' ότι "πρώτα θα δουν την έξοδο οι αναξιοπαθούντες", και αυτό δείχνει το επίπεδο της εφημερίδας. Φαίνεται οι περικοπές έχουν κατεβάσει και στο...τιμημένο τον πήχυ στα ανθρωποειδή. Το ότι δε αναπαράγεται μια τέτοια σουρεαλιστική είδηση δείχνει το χάος στο οποίο έχουμε περιέλθει, το "απέραντο φρενοκομείο", που έλεγε κάποιος.

Αλλά και για τους άλλους, δεν ξέρω. Τους ψυχικά ασθενείς και τους χρόνιους [sic] πάσχοντες (δεν είναι τελικά απολύτως λάθος αυτό) τους απολύουν μεν, αν πρέπει, αλλά τους καταβάλλουν αναπηρική σύνταξη, ανάλογα με τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

Όταν λέμε ψυχικά ασθενείς τι εννοούμε; Και γιατί έχει το δημόσιο ψυχικά ασθενείς υπαλλήλους;


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν λέμε ψυχικά ασθενείς τι εννοούμε; Και γιατί έχει το δημόσιο ψυχικά ασθενείς υπαλλήλους;



Θα εννοεί περιπτώσεις π.χ καθηγητών ΜΕ που είναι ανίκανοι λόγω ψυχικού νοσήματος να εργαστούν. 

Αλλά αυτό με τους αναξιοπαθούντες περιεργο μου φάινεται. Γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει η λέξη;


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Στο κρεβάτι με τα Google Glass (από Προταγκόν)



Αυτό είναι κατά γράμμα και πνεύμα το «Τι σου κάνω, μάνα μου, και τι διαβάζεις;» :lol:






Απαγορεύονται για Λεξιλόγους, αυστηρότατα, δια... ροπάλου! 

Google "club", its etymology, first appearances, usage statistics, Ngrams, corpus (_divinus_ or not so much), cognates (also in the Biblical sense, please) and trivia. On second thought, skip the trivia.  
That's definitely _not_ what we'd want from Google. Κουλτουροκουτούπωμα > κουλτούρωμα. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2013)

Μονή Εσφιγμένου: Μοναχός ρίχνει μολότοφ 
Το είδαμε κι αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων», αλλά δεν έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Εύστοχοι τίτλοι». Διότι εκεί ανήκει κανονικά ο τίτλος:

*Δεν έπεισε τους Ρώσους ο λούτσος του Πούτιν*
με υπότιτλο
*Αμφισβητούν το μέγεθος*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231259536

Στα φτωχά αγγλικά, ο λούτσος είναι pike και ο τίτλος:
*Putin Catches Giant Fish, Russians Not Amused* 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/29/putin-catches-giant-fish_n_3669547.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2013)

Έχει και το Ηρώδειο, στο πλάι... (από εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μονή Εσφιγμένου: Μοναχός ρίχνει μολότοφ
> Το είδαμε κι αυτό...


Κι εγώ είδα ένα ωραίο σχόλιο πάνω σ' αυτό που έλεγε «Ευφλόγησον, δέσποτα».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ είδα ένα ωραίο σχόλιο πάνω σ' αυτό που έλεγε «Ευφλόγησον, δέσποτα».


:lol:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων», αλλά δεν έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Εύστοχοι τίτλοι». Διότι εκεί ανήκει κανονικά ο τίτλος:
> 
> *Δεν έπεισε τους Ρώσους ο λούτσος του Πούτιν*
> με υπότιτλο
> ...




Παρεμπιπτόντως, φυσικά και δεν τους έπεισε. Για να ζυγίζει 20 κιλά αυτό το πράγμα θα πρέπει να έχει πυκνότητα τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερη του νερού. Από τις φωτογραφίες και προσωπική εμπειρία το υπολογίζω στα 7 κιλά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Τίτλοι αλλαντάλλων», αλλά δεν έχουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Εύστοχοι τίτλοι». Διότι εκεί ανήκει κανονικά ο τίτλος:
> 
> *Δεν έπεισε τους Ρώσους ο λούτσος του Πούτιν*
> με υπότιτλο
> ...



Έξι λούτσοι την ημέρα, το γιατρό τον κάνουν πέρα:






Πουτινιές.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

Πάει κι ο Barnaby Jack: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/26/barnaby-jack-dead_n_3660157.html.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ είδα ένα ωραίο σχόλιο πάνω σ' αυτό που έλεγε «Ευφλόγησον, δέσποτα».


Τα σχόλια έχουν ξεφύγει: 
Στουπί για τη μολότοφ μου η Ιερά Σινδόνη, ΜΓΔ.
Έχω μολότοφ στο κελί, ολάκερο κασόνι, ΜΓΔ.
Στου Εσφιγμένου τη Μονή οι μοναχοί ζουν μόνοι, ΜΓΔ.
Και τώρα μία προσευχή, που όλους μας ενώνει, ΜΓΔ.
Στουπιά στα μπυρομπούκαλα κι η πίστη σιγοκαίει, Μπάτσοι-Ιούδες-Φαρισαίοι.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2013)

Μου-σου-ψου ο δικηγόρος στη φιλενάδα του, η φιλενάδα σε δημοσιογράφο, μαθεύτηκε ότι ο Ρόμπερτ Γκάλμπρεϊθ, συγγραφέας του μυθιστορήματος _The Cuckoo's Calling_, ήταν στην πραγματικότητα η δημιουργός του Χάρι Πότερ, Τζόαν Ρόουλινγκ.

Η εταιρεία του δικηγόρου αναγκάστηκε να πληρώσει κάποια αποζημίωση υπό μορφή δωρεάς στη φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση στην οποία πηγαίνουν και τα έσοδα από το βιβλίο. Το οποίο βιβλίο είχε πουλήσει μόλις 1.500 αντίτυπα όσο η πραγματική ταυτότητα του Γκάλμπρεϊθ ήταν άγνωστη. Τώρα, όπως λέει η είδηση στο in.gr, «οι πωλήσεις στο Amazon αυξήθηκαν κατά 5.000 θέσεις» ή, βλέπω εγώ, το βιβλίο έχει «286 customer reviews» (και πολλά αστεράκια). 

Μη που πείτε ότι δεν χρωστάει η φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση ένα τραπέζι τουλάχιστον στη φιλενάδα του δικηγόρου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2013)

Εμένα πιο πολύ για στημένο publicity stunt μού κάνει. Άσε που για βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε μόλις πριν 3 μήνες, από έναν -υποτίθεται- άγνωστο συγγραφέα, 8500 αντίτυπα δεν τα λες και λίγα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμένα πιο πολύ για στημένο publicity stunt μού κάνει. Άσε που για βιβλίο που κυκλοφόρησε μόλις πριν 3 μήνες, από έναν -υποτίθεται- άγνωστο συγγραφέα, 8500 αντίτυπα δεν τα λες και λίγα.


1.500 λέει η είδηση - δεν είναι και πολλά αν σκεφτείς ότι το κοινό είναι 50 εκ. άνθρωποι + οι υπόλοιποι αγγλόφωνοι.
Πάντως διάβασα ότι είχε πάρει καλές κριτικές και προτού αποκαλυφθεί ότι είναι της Ρόουλινγκ.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 1, 2013)

Σαράντα χρόνια (σήμερα) από την αυτοκτονία του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη και τον τελευταίο καιρό καταγράφεται μια τάση αγιογραφίας τού -μοιραίου και τραγικού, συνάμα- ιστορικού αρχηγού του ΚΚΕ, που πάει πολύ πιο πέρα από την κομματική αποκατάσταση και υπερβαίνει το «νεκρός δεδικαίωται». Η τάση αυτή, πολιτικά σήμερα, είναι εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη, καθώς πολλοί εμφυλιολογούν μετ´ ευτελείας και φιλοκαλούν άνευ...

Γι’ αυτό και το κείμενο που ακολουθεί, είναι ιδιαιτέρως ασεβές. Περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία και περιστατικά, άλλα άγνωστα και άλλα πολύ λίγο γνωστά. Άλλα δείχνουν τον χαρακτήρα και άλλα τις ευθύνες του ανδρός, ιδίως για τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο.

1. Τον Ιούνιο του 1947 ο Ζαχαριάδης έχει μια τριήμερη συνάντηση στη Μόσχα με το Ζντάνοφ. Στις συνομιλίες ο Ζαχαριάδης ομιλεί και εκθέτει, ενώ ο Σοβιετικός συνομιλητής του περιορίζεται σε διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις, χωρίς να εκφράζει γνώμη. Οι συνεργάτες του από το αρμόδιο τμήμα της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής κρατούν αναλυτικές σημειώσεις. Οι συνομιλίες διασώθηκαν στο Αρχείο Ζντάνοφ, το οποίο εντόπισε και αγόρασε στη Μόσχα, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90, ο Νίκος Κέντρος για λογαριασμό των ΑΣΚΙ. Το έγγραφο έχει παρουσιάσει σε συνέδριο η ιστορικός Ιωάννα Παπαθανασίου, που είχε την καλοσύνη να μου μιλήσει σχετικά. Ο Ζαχαριάδης ενημερώνει τον υψηλό Σοβιετικό ότι τον Γενάρη του ίδιου χρόνου ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσαλδάρης του έστειλε κρυφά με άνθρωπό του στο βουνό, πρόταση ειρήνευσης και σταδιακής αμνηστίας.

«Μου εγγυήθηκε, μάλιστα, και 100 βουλευτές για το ΕΑΜ-ΚΚΕ στις επόμενες εκλογές, που θα γίνονταν σύντομα, ο γελοίος» λέει ο Ζαχαριάδης στο Ζντάνοφ. «Τόσο στημένες θα ήταν και αυτές οι εκλογές σαν τις άλλες του 46. Φυσικά την απορρίψαμε».

Στο αρχείο του Κωνσταντίνου Τσαλδάρη, το οποίο διατηρείται στο Ίδρυμα Καραμανλή, σώζεται έγγραφο με την πρόταση και με το σκεπτικό της. Με δυο λόγια ο Τσαλδάρης λέει στον Ζαχαριάδη ότι οι δυο τους ως αρχηγοί των δύο μεγαλύτερων κομμάτων οφείλουν να σταματήσουν την αιματοχυσία και να αποδείξουν στον ξένο παράγοντα ότι οι ελληνικές πολιτικές δυνάμεις μπορούν να εγγυηθούν την ομαλότητα. Στο ίδιο γράμμα, ο Τσαλδάρης, ο οποίος ήταν και υπουργός των Εξωτερικών, ενημερώνει τον αρχηγό του ΚΚΕ ότι επίκειται ενεργός στρατιωτική ανάμιξη των ΗΠΑ -γεγονός που συμβαίνει στα μέσα Μαρτίου 1947- και προειδοποιεί ότι όσα αντιμετώπισε μέχρι τότε το ΚΚΕ στο στρατιωτικό επίπεδο από τους Άγγλους και τον Εθνικό Στρατό θα φαντάζουν σαν στρακαστρούκες μπροστά στην αμερικανική δύναμη πυρός. «Οι Αμερικανοί», του γράφει, «δεν θα αφήσουν πέτρα πάνω στην πέτρα και θα εγκαταστήσουν πολιτικές δυνάμεις του απολύτου ελέγχου τους». Ο Τσαλδάρης, εκτιμούν ιστορικοί της περιόδου, ενδιαφερόταν και για το δικό του πολιτικό μέλλον, το οποίο, όπως και συνέβη, φάνταζε τότε σκοτεινό.

Ο Ζαχαριάδης κράτησε μυστική και από τους Σοβιετικούς την ειρηνευτική πρόταση. Γι’ αυτό ενημερώνει τον Ζντάνοφ σε χρόνο αόριστο και για την πρόταση και για την απόρριψη. Να κράτησε, άραγε, μόνο για τον εαυτό του και την πληροφορία για τους Αμερικανούς; Μοιάζει απίθανο. Θα ισοδυναμούσε με ομολογία προδοσίας η εκ των υστέρων αποκάλυψη ότι αυτός μεν ήταν ενήμερος, αλλά άφησε στο σκοτάδι τους Σοβιετικούς .

Όταν, το 2008, παρουσίασα στον Λεωνίδα Κύρκο την πληροφορία και την τεκμηρίωση στο πλαίσιο έρευνας για ένα ντοκιμαντέρ, έμεινα κατάπληκτος από την αντίδρασή του. Ο Κύρκος κτυπούσε τα χέρια του, τράνταζε με τις γροθιές το γραφειάκι του στην Καλλιδρομίου, βλαστημούσε κι έκλαιγε. «100 βουλευτές; Και είπε όχι; Ποιος θα το πει στις μανάδες και στους πατεράδες, που χάσαμε τα καλύτερα παιδιά στα βουνά και στα αποσπάσματα;».

2. Ο Ζαχαριάδης ως ρήτορας. Πρόσφατα είχα το προνόμιο να δω σε ένα ιδιωτικό κινηματογραφικό αρχείο, δυστυχώς βουβό, χωρίς ήχο, έξι λεπτά από την ομιλία του, στο κατάμεστο Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο το Σεπτέμβριο του 1945, και δυόμισι λεπτά από την εισήγησή του στο συνέδριο του ΚΚΕ τον ίδιο χρόνο. Τι μου έκανε εντύπωση; Και ενώπιον του πλήθους που παραληρούσε, που τον έφερε στο βήμα στα χέρια, στο Στάδιο και μπροστά στο κομματικό κοινό που τον παρακολουθεί με ευλάβεια, ο ομιλητής δεν κάνει ούτε μια χειρονομία. Στο Στάδιο κρατάει συνεχώς τα χειρόγραφα. Στο συνέδριο στηρίζεται με τα δυο χέρια στο βήμα συγκρατώντας, πάλι, τα χαρτιά του. Δυο χειρονομίες μου έχει περιγράψει ο Μάνος Ζαχαρίας από μια ομιλία του σε «αχτίφ» πολιτικών και στρατιωτικών, στον εμφύλιο σε ένα διώροφο σχολείο σε χωριό του Γράμμου. Το σχολείο δονείται από τις ρυθμικές κραυγές «Ζήτω ο Ζαχαριάδης ο Μεγάλος Αρχηγός» από την είσοδό του στο προαύλιο μέχρι που φτάνει στο βήμα, την έδρα του δασκάλου. Με το δεξί γνέφει να σταματήσουν τα συνθήματα και, μόλις κοπάζουν, δείχνει με τον αντίχειρα πίσω του ένα πορτρέτο του Στάλιν λέγοντας: «Ένας είναι ο αρχηγός». Τι σημαίνει αυτή η φειδώ στις χειρονομίες; Προσήλωση στο κείμενο; Αυτοπειθαρχία; Συνωμοτικότητα;

3. Έχουν γραφτεί πολλά για τον συνωμοτισμό του Ζαχαριάδη, αλλά αυτό που μου εμπιστεύτηκε η γραμματέας του η Βαγγελιώ και επιβεβαιώθηκε από τον, εξ απορρήτων του, Λευτέρη Ελευθερίου, ξεπερνάει κάθε φαντασία. Φανατικός αντικαπνιστής ο ίδιος, επέτρεπε το κάπνισμα εκ περιτροπής στα μέλη του Π.Γ. στις συνεδριάσεις. Είχε δώσει, όμως, εντολή στη Βαγγελιώ να μπαίνει στη συνεδρίαση και να αδειάζει τα τασάκια. Να τα αδειάζει, και να πετάει μόνο στάχτες και αποτσίγαρα. Τα χαρτάκια με τα χειρόγραφα σημειώματα, που αντάλλασσαν τα μέλη του Π.Γ. και τα έκοβαν, για τον φόβο των Ιουδαίων, σε μικρά-μικρά κομματάκια, ανελάμβανε μετά να τα επανασυνθέσει ο Ελευθερίου με βάση τον γραφικό χαρακτήρα των μελών του Π.Γ. Έτσι ο αρχηγός είχε στη διάθεσή του τα άρρητα πρακτικά κάθε συνεδρίασης και, στον δέοντα χρόνο, τους καλούσε έναν-έναν και τους έλεγε "μου είπε ο Χι ότι του είπες αυτό για μένα". Ο συνομιλητής υποψιαζόταν ότι ο άλλος έχει μιλήσει, οπότε για να αποσείσει τις υποψίες, έλεγε και όσα ο Χι δεν είχε γράψει σε κανένα χαρτάκι.

4. Κλείνω με ένα περιστατικό, που μοιάζει με ανέκδοτο, αλλά δεν είναι. Το 1955 δικάζονται οι Ρούλα Κουκούλου και Αύρα Παρτσαλίδου. Ο πρόεδρος τις καλεί στην αρχή της δίκης και λαμβάνει τις εξής απαντήσεις. "Ρούλα Ζαχαριάδη, κύριε πρόεδρε", λέει η πρώτη. "Αύρα Βλάσση", απαντά η δεύτερη. Με τον κύριο Παρτσαλίδη, αυτό το αντικομματικό στοιχείο, δεν έχω πλέον καμία σχέση. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, ενώ ο Ζαχαριάδης έχει καθαιρεθεί, η δίκη επαναλαμβάνεται στο Εφετείο. Συμβαίνει ο πρωτοδίκης της πρώτης δίκης να έχει προαχθεί σε εφέτη, οπότε ξέρει καλά το μάθημά του. Εκφωνεί: Ρούλα Ζαχαριάδη; Ρούλα Κουκούλου, κύριε πρόεδρε. Αύρα Βλάσση; Αύρα Παρτσαλίδη, κύριε πρόεδρε! Ο Παρτσαλίδης είχε αποκατασταθεί.

ένα άρθρο των πρωταγωνιστών


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 1, 2013)

Palavra said:


> 1.500 λέει η είδηση - δεν είναι και πολλά αν σκεφτείς ότι το κοινό είναι 50 εκ. άνθρωποι + οι υπόλοιποι αγγλόφωνοι.
> Πάντως διάβασα ότι είχε πάρει καλές κριτικές και προτού αποκαλυφθεί ότι είναι της Ρόουλινγκ.



1500 hard copies + 7000 ebooks και audiobooks λένε οι πηγές που κοίταξα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο πρώτος Χάρι Πότερ κυκλοφόρησε με πρώτη έκδοση στις 500 κόπιες. Τρεις μήνες είναι μικρό διάστημα, πρέπει να χωνευτούν οι κριτικές, να λειτουργήσει το word of mouth και να γίνει διαφήμιση.


----------



## Costas (Aug 2, 2013)

Για σκακιστές/τριες και μη. Πάντως, δεν θα 'θελα να 'μαι ο αρ. 9...(Ο τίτλος του κλιπ, παραπλανητικός)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίος. Το φαντάστηκα ότι θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, από τον τρόπο που τους έβαλε να καθίσουν σε συγκεκριμένες θέσεις.


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ο Ηρακλής, ο Ιφικλής και το φίδι, αλλά χωρίς χάπυ εντ:
Ένας πύθωνας διέφυγε από pet shop και σκότωσε δύο παιδιά ηλικίας 5 και 7 ετών στον ύπνο τους, τη νύχτα της Κυριακής προς τη Δευτέρα, στο Κάμπελτον του ανατολικού Καναδά, ανακοίνωσε η βασιλική καναδική αστυνομία (RCMP). Τα δύο αγόρια κοιμόταν μαζί με ένα φίλο τους, σε δωμάτιο διαμερίσματος στον δεύτερο όροφο, ακριβώς πάνω από το κατάστημα, που ειδικεύεται στο εμπόριο εξωτικών ζώων και ερπετών. (Η Καθημερινή)


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ωχ! Μας τελείωσε η παραδοσιακή μυζήθρα; κηρύχτηκε παράνομη; Αίσχος! (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Έκανε σεισμό ή ήταν ιδέα μου;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2013)

Ουφ! Ναι, έκανε, και νόμιζα ότι έχω παραισθήσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 7, 2013)

Ναι, κούνησε λίγο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Όντως: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=328948


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2013)

Τσιμπημένος, 5,3 λέει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

5,1 λέει η ελληνική πηγή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Η ίδια πηγή είναι, Hellegennes, απλώς στην πορεία άλλαξε το ανακοινωμένο μέγεθος από 5,3 σε 5,1.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 7, 2013)

Α, συγγνώμη, δεν το πρόσεξα. Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.


----------



## Resident (Aug 7, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, ο σεισμός κτύπησε ακατοίκητα σπίτια


----------



## Resident (Aug 8, 2013)

Ο πατέρας του fracking

http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2013/08/economist-explains-4

"Mr Mitchell was the embodiment of the American dream. His father was a poor Greek immigrant, a goatherd who later ran a shoeshine shop in Galveston, Texas. Mr Mitchell had to work his way through university, but graduated top of his class. He left a fortune of more than $2 billion and a Texas landscape studded with examples of his philanthropy: he was particularly generous to university research departments and to Galveston.

Mr Mitchell was also the embodiment of the entrepreneurial spirit. He did not discover shale gas and oil: geological surveys had revealed them decades before he started. He did not even invent fracking: it had been in use since the 1940s. But few great entrepreneurs invent something entirely new. His greatness lay in a combination of vision and grit: he was convinced that technology could unlock the vast reserves of energy in the Barnett Shale beneath Dallas and Fort Worth, and he kept grappling with the unforgiving rock until it eventually surrendered its riches."


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2013)

Για (αυτο)υπενθύμιση :

*fracking = υδρορωγμάτωση*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...eering-(EL-EN)&p=170985&viewfull=1#post170985


----------



## Resident (Aug 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για (αυτο)υπενθύμιση :
> 
> *fracking = υδρορωγμάτωση*
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...eering-(EL-EN)&p=170985&viewfull=1#post170985


 θα το θυμάμαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2013)

Πάλι σεισμός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε νήμα «Τα στιγμιαία».


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2013)

Lavabit's Ladar Levison: 'If You Knew What I Know About Email, You Might Not Use It' (Forbes)


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2013)

Θυμάστε την ισπανίδα ερασιτέχνισσα ζωγράφο που βελτίωσε την τοιχογραφία του Χριστού στην εκκλησία της; Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2013)

Σαν το Good Fellas διαβάζεται το άρθρο της Wikipedia για τον πρόσφατα καταδικασθέντα Whitey Bulger, όπου παρελαύνουν οι πάντες: το FBI, γερουσιαστές, γκάγκστερ, μοντέλα και εθνικές Μις, και φυσικά πλήθος "καλά παιδιά", καθώς και ο Τζακ Νίκολσον, ο Τζόννυ Ντεππ και ο Ματτ Ντέιμον. Περίπτωση επίσης η φιλενάδα του στα χρόνια της φυγοδικίας, Catherine Greig, με ωραίο οικογενειακό ιστορικό...

He also visited Alcatraz prison and had a souvenir photograph taken, wearing a striped suit and standing behind mock prison bars.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitey_Bulger


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Θυμάστε την ισπανίδα ερασιτέχνισσα ζωγράφο που βελτίωσε την τοιχογραφία του Χριστού στην εκκλησία της; Η συνέχεια εδώ.



Η ανθρώπινη βλακεία και τσαπατσουλιά χρειαζόταν (άλλο) ένα μνημείο, φαίνεται.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η ανθρώπινη βλακεία και τσαπατσουλιά χρειαζόταν (άλλο) ένα μνημείο, φαίνεται.



"The money is going to good causes."


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> Θυμάστε την ισπανίδα ερασιτέχνισσα ζωγράφο που βελτίωσε την τοιχογραφία του Χριστού στην εκκλησία της; Η συνέχεια εδώ.



Ναι, διάβασα πρόσφατα ότι η γιαγιά είχε κάνει φασαρία, ζητώντας μερίδιο από τα κέρδη, λόγω αύξησης του τοπικού τουρισμού. Δεν μου προκάλεσε έκπληξη, είναι λογικό που συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, πράγμα βέβαια για το οποίο ευθύνεται στο μεγαλύτερο βαθμό το Ίντερνετ. Βέβαια όλο αυτό θα καταλαγιάσει πολύ πιο σύντομα απ' ό,τι πιστεύουν οι τοπικοί άρχοντες.

Για μένα το σημαντικό της είδησης είναι ότι οι υπεύθυνοι έτρεξαν να κατοχυρώσουν τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Κατά πόσο είναι λογικό κάτι τέτοιο, τρέχα-γύρευε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια όλο αυτό θα καταλαγιάσει πολύ πιο σύντομα απ' ό,τι πιστεύουν οι τοπικοί άρχοντες.


Έχει περάσει ένας χρόνος, οπότε ήδη πλησιάζει το τέλος.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Για τις λάτρισσες (και τους λάτρεις) των γυναικείων παπουτσιών: η Dezeen διοργανώνει ανοιχτή κλήρωση για 5 ζευγάρια Moebius shoes της United nude, (αλλά ζητάει βέβαια πλήρη στοιχεία...), αξίας το ζευγάρι (στο Spartoo) 117 ευρώ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Συναγερμός στη Σουηδία: Γέμισε ψάρια που δαγκώνουν… όρχεις (itabloid). Μην κολυμπάτε γυμνοί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Συναγερμός στη Σουηδία: Γέμισε ψάρια που δαγκώνουν… όρχεις (itabloid). Μην κολυμπάτε γυμνοί.


Όταν διάβασα την είδηση στο BBC, αναρωτήθηκα: Μα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κολυμπάνε στις παραλίες της Σουηδίας;


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Γιατί, βρε συ; Πόσους βαθμούς είναι το νερό τον Αύγουστο στο Φώραι, π.χ., το αγαπημένο νησί του Μπέργμαν; 14-21 Κελσίου, αντέχεται. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πώς εγκλιματίστηκαν τα ψάρια εκεί, από τον Αμαζόνιο, και όχι, ας πούμε (προς το παρόν), στη Μεσόγειο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> και όχι, ας πούμε (προς το παρόν), στη Μεσόγειο.


Μην κακομελετάς!

(Η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν «Μα κολυμπάνε εκεί;» Ε, μετά το εκλογίκευσα.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

Καλά, βρε Νίκελ, δεν έχεις δει τα διάφορα με τους Σουηδούς να βγαίνουν από τη σάουνα και να κυλιούνται στο χιόνι και άλλα τέτοια γραφικά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Καλά, σ' αυτό το φόρουμ πας να κάνεις μια ορθολογική διατύπωση, σου κάνουνε report το ποστ. Πας να κάνεις μια ανορθολογική για χιούμορ, σου την πέφτουν δυο ταυτόχρονα. Στο τέλος, θα πρέπει να προστατεύουμε τα αχαμνά μας από τα πιράνχας και τα νώτα μας από τους συμφορουμίτες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

Eμ, βάλτο το ρημάδι το σμάιλι...


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι: το μαγιό προστατεύει, ή χρειάζεται κλουβί αγνότητας, και μάλιστα όχι πλαστικό αλλά ανοξείδωτο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2013)

Να σου πω... Κι εγώ, όταν έγραψα για τα νώτα μου, το τσίγκινο βρακάκι σκεφτόμουν... :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Είπα να σ' το πω πριν, αλλά λέω "άσε"...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Γιατί, βρε συ; Πόσους βαθμούς είναι το νερό τον Αύγουστο στο Φώραι, π.χ., το αγαπημένο νησί του Μπέργμαν; 14-21 Κελσίου, αντέχεται.



Από τους Σουηδούς μπορεί, από εμένα κι εσένα δύσκολα. Δεν είναι τόσο η θερμοκρασία του νερού, όσο η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία. Αν κάνεις μπάνιο τον Μάρτη, θα το άντεχες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 16, 2013)

Ανεξάρτητα από το ότι δεν έχω κάνει μπάνιο στη Σουηδία ούτε Μάρτη ούτε Αύγουστο (εσύ;), δεν καταλαβαίνω το συλλογισμό σου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2013)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι η Μεσόγειος στα μέρη μας είναι το χειμώνα στους 15C και το καλοκαίρι (στο τέλος) φτάνει 24-25. Και φυσικά σε παραλίες απομονωμένες και ξέβαθες πιο πολύ. Επομένως κάποια εποχή το καλοκαίρι θα έχει κι η Σουηδία θερμοκρασίες για μπάνιο. Και η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος θα είναι μια χαρά για τέτοιες δραστηριότητες- μπορεί αυτά τα μέρη να έχουν βαρύ χειμώνα αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν καλοκαίρι. 
Κι απ' όσο θυμάμαι από την εποχή που τύπωνες τις φωτογραφίες στο εργαστήριο και το νερό έπρεπε να είναι 20C και το μετράγαμε με το θερμόμετρο, το κρύο της βρύσης δεν ήταν πολύ μακριά από 20C.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2013)

Να σας πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου, λοιπόν. Στα νιάτα μου ήμανε κολυμβήτρια. Η ιδανική θερμοκρασία της πισίνας για προπόνηση είναι περίπου 26 βαθμοί κελσίου*, ώστε να κάνεις προπόνηση και να ζεσταίνεσαι μετά από λίγο. Ένα χειμώνα, όχι από τους πολύ κρύους, που είχε χαλάσει** ο μηχανισμός της (ανοιχτής) πισίνας και το νερό ήταν περίπου 16-17 βαθμοί κελσίου, ήταν αδύνατο να ζεσταθείς. Όταν λέω αδύνατο, εννοώ αδύνατο, κρυώναμε και τις 2 ώρες περίπου, παρόλο που η κάθε προπόνηση ήταν ένα ταληράκι χιλιόμετρα, όχι μέτρα (=κολυμπάμε κολυμπάμε κολυμπάμε μέχρι να τελειώσουμε), αλλά σετ από σπριντ, που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες ζεσταίνεσαι και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα. 


______________
*Που είναι ήδη αρκετά χαμηλό αν θέλεις να κολυμπήσεις για να διασκεδάσεις.
**Φυσικά κάναμε προπόνηση, εννοείται. Εδώ κάναμε προπόνηση με χιόνι, όπου ο προπονητής φορούσε πιτζάμες κάτω από τα ρούχα του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ανεξάρτητα από το ότι δεν έχω κάνει μπάνιο στη Σουηδία ούτε Μάρτη ούτε Αύγουστο (εσύ;), δεν καταλαβαίνω το συλλογισμό σου.



Λέω: αν κάνεις μπάνιο στην Ελλάδα τον Μάρτη, λογικά θα αντέχεις να κάνεις μπάνιο στην Σουηδία τον Αύγουστο. Το θέμα με το κρύο δεν είναι μόνο το νερό, είναι και η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία. Μην ξεχνάς ότι μπάνιο κάνεις σχεδόν γυμνός. Όσο είσαι ολόκληρος κάτω απ' το νερό δεν τρέχει τίποτα τρομερό, όταν αρχίζεις να βγαίνεις, όμως...


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2013)

Tα εξώφυλλα της Λολίτας.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2013)

Ωραίο! Απουσιάζουν, θαρρώ, οι ελληνικές εκδόσεις.


----------



## Costas (Aug 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λέω: αν κάνεις μπάνιο στην Ελλάδα τον Μάρτη, λογικά θα αντέχεις να κάνεις μπάνιο στην Σουηδία τον Αύγουστο. Το θέμα με το κρύο δεν είναι μόνο το νερό, είναι και η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία. Μην ξεχνάς ότι μπάνιο κάνεις σχεδόν γυμνός. Όσο είσαι ολόκληρος κάτω απ' το νερό δεν τρέχει τίποτα τρομερό, όταν αρχίζεις να βγαίνεις, όμως...


Με όλο το σεβασμό, δεν νομίζω ότι γνωρίζεις προσωπικά το αντικείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ωραίο! Απουσιάζουν, θαρρώ, οι ελληνικές εκδόσεις.


Καλημέρα. Έχει δύο (κάνε αναζήτηση Athens) και λείπει αυτή εδώ μόνο:
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/124776/Nabokov,_Vladimir,_1899-1977/Λολίτα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχει δύο (κάνε αναζήτηση Athens) και λείπει αυτή εδώ μόνο:
> http://www.biblionet.gr/book/124776/Nabokov,_Vladimir,_1899-1977/Λολίτα


Το οποίο είναι ίδιο (πλην χρώματος) με αυτό (που περιέχεται)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχει δύο (κάνε αναζήτηση Athens) και λείπει αυτή εδώ μόνο:
> http://www.biblionet.gr/book/124776/Nabokov,_Vladimir,_1899-1977/Λολίτα


Το οποίο είναι ίδιο (πλην χρώματος) με αυτό (που περιέχεται)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Με όλο το σεβασμό, δεν νομίζω ότι γνωρίζεις προσωπικά το αντικείμενο.



Του μπάνιου στην θάλασσα; Του μπάνιου στην θάλασσα σε βόρεια χώρα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

Η εργοδοσία, ενθαρρυμένη απ' τα υψηλά ποσοστά ανεργίας (επομένως και προσφοράς), αυστηροποιεί όλο και περισσότερο τις απαιτήσεις της απ' τους αναζητούντες απασχόληση: http://politiken.dk/newsinenglish/ECE1874617/dk-church-seeking-priest-who-believes-in-god/.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Για το Google Glass έχουμε διάφορα διάσπαρτα, οπότε άλλο ένα: http://mashable.com/2013/08/15/the-future-of-advertising-pay-per-gaze-is-just-the-beginning/.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2013)

[...]
Ερωτηθείς τέλος σχετικά [_με τη_] φωτογραφία του ιδίου με αεροσυνοδό μέσα από το ιδιωτικό αεροσκάφος του κ. Μελισσανίδη, η οποία είδε το φως της δημοσιότητας, δήλωσε ότι την έστειλε ο ίδιος κατά λάθος σε τοπική εφημερίδα της Κεφαλλονιάς.
Όπως είπε, θέλησε να στείλει τη φωτογραφία από το κινητό του, μέσω e-mail, προκειμένου να την δει η οικογένειά του, ωστόσο, την προώθησε κατά λάθος σε τοπική εφημερίδα.
[...]

Στ. Σταυρίδης, κορυφαίος (!) Έλλην μάνατζερ και τέως, πλέον, πρόεδρος του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ (περισσότερα εδώ, στην Ναυτεμπορική)

Νομίζω ότι ξεπέρασε το κλασικό παράδειγμα της δικαιολογίας που είναι χειρότερη από την πράξη (που το έχουμε και κάπου εδώ μέσα στη Λεξιλογία και κάποιος θα θυμηθεί να το λινκάρει...).


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2013)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η δικαιολογία "λάθος ημέιλ" γίνεται παγκοσμίως δεκτή ακόμα κι όταν όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν είναι δικαιολογία.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2013)

Ναι, ειδικά όταν η καταχώρηση_ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΟΣ _είναι αμέσως πριν ή μετά το _ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ_. Αφού, όπως ξέρουμε, οι καταχωρήσεις γίνονται αλφαβητικά. Όπως λέμε Παπαδάκης, Παπαδίτσας, Παπαδόπουλος... Ένα κλικ απόσταση είναι, βρε αδελφέ...:cheek:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2013)

Ταλαιπωρία χωρίς τέλος για μια startup από τον ΟΤΕ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ναι, ειδικά όταν η καταχώρηση_ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΟΣ _είναι αμέσως πριν ή μετά το _ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ_. Αφού, όπως ξέρουμε, οι καταχωρήσεις γίνονται αλφαβητικά. Όπως λέμε Παπαδάκης, Παπαδίτσας, Παπαδόπουλος... Ένα κλικ απόσταση είναι, βρε αδελφέ...:cheek:


Επαναλαμβάνω: η δικαιολογία "λάθος ημέιλ" γίνεται παγκοσμίως δεκτή, ακόμα κι όταν όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. Τι να κάνουμε, είναι το νέο σαβουάρ βιβρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2013)

Κοίτα, αυτά με τα κατά συνθήκη ιμέιλ είναι προχώ πράγματα. Εμείς εδώ προσπαθούμε ακόμη να εμπεδώσουμε ότι στο τουί γράφουμε κάτι μικρό και όχι την Απολογία του Σωκράτη, ότι όποια βλακεία ανεβάζουμε στο φατσόμπουκο, τη βλέπει ο κόσμος όλος, και πως ό,τι ανέβει στο νέτι, δεν κατεβαίνει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το προβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα θέλουμε να είναι όλα ξεκάθαρα και να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι κατανοητά απ'όλους. 
Παρατηρώ εδώ και χρόνια την αγγλική πολιτική και τα κοινά και βλέπω ότι όταν κάποιο δημόσιο πρόσωπο αυτογελοιοποιείται οι άλλοι σφυρίζουν ανέμελα στον αέρα. Όχι από χαζομάρα ή για υποστήριξη, αλλά γιατί ξέρουν ότι το πράμα μιλάει μόνο του, δεν χρειάζεται να του προσθέσεις τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επαναλαμβάνω: η δικαιολογία "λάθος ημέιλ" γίνεται παγκοσμίως δεκτή, ακόμα κι όταν όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα λάθος. Τι να κάνουμε, είναι το νέο σαβουάρ βιβρ.



Από πότε; Αυτή η δικαιολογία στέκει αποκλειστικά και μόνο αν έχεις στείλει email σε λάθος άτομο που έχεις στην λίστα σου, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να στείλω κατά λάθος email σε άτομο που δεν έχω ξαναστείλει.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2013)

α. Και που το ξέρεις ότι μιλάει για άτομα με τα οποια δεν είχε ποτέ ημειλική επικοινωνία;
β. είπαμε ότι σε κάτι τέτοια κουνάς το κεφάλι σου και καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν το ψάχνεις άλλο. Ξέρεις ότι σε δουλευει.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Χθες τεχνικό κλιμάκιο της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Χανίων μετέβη στο σημείο του ατυχήματος και διαπίστωσε πως η πτώση του βράχου δεν οφείλεται στις εργασίες που γίνονται εκεί, αλλά πιθανότατα σε παράσυρσή του απο κάποια κατσίκα.

*Μάλιστα ο κ.Βουλγαράκης δήλωσε πως αστυνομικοί σκότωσαν τρία κατσίκια που έβοσκαν ανεξέλεγκτα στην περιοχή και πήραν τα ενώτιά τους προκειμένου να εξευρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης τους.* [ΣτΖ: Προφανώς μόνον σκοτώνοντάς τα μπορούσαν να τα πάρουν!:curse:]

http://www.flashnews.gr/page.ashx?pid=3&aid=138715&cid=299


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Από το Θεό να το εξεύρουν!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Και για όποιον έτυχε να μην το 'χει πετύχει ως τώρα: ενώτιο = ear tag.


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Zazula said:


> ...[ΣτΖ: Προφανώς μόνον σκοτώνοντάς τα μπορούσαν να τα πάρουν!:curse:]
> 
> http://www.flashnews.gr/page.ashx?pid=3&aid=138715&cid=299



Όχι, αλλά με το ενώτιο χωρίς κατσίκι - παρότι _γίνεται_ ψητό (το ενώτιο) - δε χορταίνει κανείς.  
Αν και, όταν δεις πού πάνε αυτά τα κατσίκια, καταλαβαίνεις γιατί οι ντόπιοι συνήθως τα πυροβολούν όταν θέλουν να τα φάνε - ακόμη και τα δικά τους. Πραγματικά ελεύθερης βοσκής και χωρίς τη λέξη _ακροφοβία_ στο λεξιλόγιό τους. Αμέ, αμέεε.

Τις δυο πρώτες βδομάδες του Αυγούστου περνούσα συχνά από τα Τοπόλια καθ' οδόν προς Ελαφονήσι, Παλιόχωρα και τα πέριξ μαγικά τοπία κι αυτό που έτρεμα ήταν τα κατσίκια — πέρα από τους ντόπιους οδηγούς (που ναι μεν κρασορακοπίνουν και συχνά φέρονται σαν να 'ναι στο χωράφι τους, από την άλλη όμως γνωρίζουν καλά τα επικίνδυνα σημεία των δρόμων τους), τους ξένους τουρίστες με τα νοικιάρικα τύπου Αστραχάν (Άτος, Φάτος, Πατάτος, που αγκομαχάνε να βγάλουν τον ανήφορο και για να σταματήσουν στον κατήφορο σανιδώνεις το φρένο ώσπου να πιάσει άσφαλτο το πόδι) που πάνε ή μέση-μέση ή άκρη-άκρη, μέσες-άκρες σαν τις κότες ή σαν τα πρόβατα και γίνονται επικίνδυνοι για όλους, τους συνήθως ξένους πιτσιρικάδες με τις τετράτροχες «γουρούνες» που ούτε δίπλωμα έχουν, ούτε έχουν καβαλήσει ποτέ τέτοιο όχημα, ούτε έχουν οδηγήσει ποτέ μέσα στα χαράκια και το λακκουβαριό της Κρήτης, και τους πιο θανατηφόρους απ' όλους: τους τζιπο- ή μερσεντοκαβαλάρηδες αστούς GMD που καβάλησαν το καλάμι και το παίζουνε άρχοντες της ασφάλτου χωρίς να λογαριάζουνε πως αυτή η άσφαλτος είναι λειψή και ζόρικη. 

Οι δρόμοι στην Κρήτη - κυρίως οι επαρχιακοί - όπως και σε πολλά ορεινά μέρη της Ελλάδας, είναι σαν τη θάλασσα· θέλουν προσοχή και σεβασμό, όχι αψηφησιά, ώστε να χαρείς το φτάξιμο και να γυρίσεις σώος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2013)

daeman said:


> Οι δρόμοι στην Κρήτη - κυρίως οι επαρχιακοί - όπως και σε πολλά ορεινά μέρη της Ελλάδας, είναι σαν τη θάλασσα· θέλουν προσοχή και σεβασμό, όχι αψηφησιά, ώστε να χαρείς το φτάξιμο και να γυρίσεις σώος.


Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ένας φίλος, ταλαντούχος πιανίστας και δάσκαλος πιάνου, σκοτώθηκε με τη μοτοσικλέτα του με το που βγήκε από το καράβι στο Ηράκλειο για διακοπές στην Κρήτη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Σχόλιο περί Σταυρίδη: http://www.kourdistoportocali.com/articles/23222.htm.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

Έξι ευρώ ο καφές και άλλα έξι η μουσική. Τέτοιον τουρισμό ας αξιώσουμε κι εμείς. Κι ας παραπονιούνται μερικοί. Αλλά να τον αξίζουμε κιόλας.

http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231261900
http://www.lavena.it/


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Αυτό πρέπει να μπει στο νήμα για το πόσο κάνει ο καφές αλλού και το πόσο μας κλέβουνε στην Ελλάδα κλπ κλπ. Ωραίες εποχές αυτές που είχε γεμίσει ο τύπος τέτοια αρθρογραφία, ε; Ακόμα είχαμε λεφτά. 

ΥΓ Αυτός ο Ρι*τσ*αρντ Βάγκνερ φταίει για όλα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Αυτός ο Ρι*τσ*αρντ Βάγκνερ φταίει για όλα...



Σίγουρα δεν φταίει ο Ρόμπερτ *Β*άγκνερ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Wagner


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2013)

Αφού δεν έπινε τον καφέ του στη Βενετία, πώς να φταίει;

(μήπως να διορθώσουμε όλα τα μουσικά βιβλία για να αποδείξουμε ότι ο αμερικανός ηθοποιός με το γερμανικό επίθετο κακοποιείται από τον Μήτσο; )


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Εκείνο με τους ορθογραφικούς διορθωτές που διορθώνουν τα κείμενα αυθαίρετα το έχουμε ζήσει όλοι που έχουμε διορθωτή στους υπολογιστές ή τα τηλέφωνά μας. Τώρα ανακάλυψαν και φωτοτυπικά με πρόγραμμα συμπίεσης που αλλάζει τα νούμερα αυθαίρετα!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23588202
ή
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231260779


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2013)

Σκληραίνει η αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ γιατρών και φαρμακοποιών, με αφορμή τον τρόπο χορήγησης φαρμάκων (υποχρεωτική συνταγογράφηση φαρμάκων βάσει της δραστικής ουσίας και όχι της εμπορικής ονομασίας), με τους πρώτους να κατηγορούν τους δεύτερους για παραβίαση ευαίσθητων προσωπικών δεδομένων ασθενών.

Ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ιατρών ΕΟΠΥΥ (ΕΝΙ- ΕΟΠΥΥ) Γιώργος Ελευθερίου κατέθεσε χθες μηνυτήρια αναφορά κατά του προέδρου του Φαρμακευτικού Συλλόγου Αττικής (ΦΣΑ) Κωνσταντίνου Λουράντου, επισημαίνοντας πιθανά παράνομη ενέργεια φωτοτύπησης ιατρικών συνταγών και ασφαλιστικών βιβλιαρίων, κατά παράβαση του κώδικα φαρμακευτικής δεοντολογίας, των διατάξεων του νόμου περί προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων και του κώδικα ιατρικής δεοντολογίας από τον κ. Λουράντο.

Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Ελευθερίου, την ενέργεια αυτή παραδέχεται ο ίδιος ο κ. Λουράντος, σε ανακοίνωσή του στην οποία μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει: «. . .Θα μπορούσε κανείς να πει, ότι πρόκειται για το θέατρο του παραλόγου. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα βιβλιάριο στο οποίο ο γιατρός να έχει γράψει σκέτη τη δραστική ουσία του φαρμάκου…. Φωτοτύπησα λοιπόν συνταγές των ασφαλισμένων και ταυτόχρονα τα βιβλιάριά τους και τα πήγα στον υπουργό κ. Γεωργιάδη. Αποδείξεις δεν ήθελε; Αποδείξεις πήγα...».
Όπως αναφέρει ο κ. Ελευθερίου από τα γραφόμενα του ίδιου του κ. Λουράντου προκύπτει, ότι «(παρέδωσε ή επέδειξε) ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα, ασθενών» και γι’ αυτό ζητάει από τον αρμόδιο εισαγγελέα, τη διερεύνηση της νομιμότητας ή μη των ανωτέρω πράξεων. (Καθημερινή)

Ουαί υμίν, ιητροί Ασκληπιάδαι υποκριταί!


----------



## Costas (Aug 24, 2013)

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας πλέον, κανείς δεν θα σε ενοχλούσε αν έγραφες με ένα σπρέι στον τοίχο ότι «το Πολυτεχνείο ζη». Παρεκτός για να διορθώσει, ενδεχομένως, την ορθογραφία του συνθήματος, καθώς εν τω μεταξύ είχε γίνει και η γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση με την καθιέρωση της δημοτικής και -για κάποιον απροσδιόριστο πλην δημοκρατικό λόγο- το τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο ενεστώτος του ρήματος «ζω», δηλαδή «ζη» με περισπωμένη και υπογεγραμμένη, είχε πια αντικατασταθεί από το τρίτο πρόσωπο του ρήματος «ζέω», είχε γίνει δηλαδή «ζει». (Στ. Κασιμάτης, Καθημερινή)

Ωχ Παναγίτσα μου!...


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ωχ Παναγίτσα μου!...


Να του στείλουμε πεσκέσι μερικά απαρέμφατα για παρηγοριά:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφικές-απορίες&p=186582&viewfull=1#post186582


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

...
ή το 'χεις ή ζεν το 'χεις 
- ζεν ζην -
dum spiro dispero
ζέει και κοχλάζει
μια τρύπα στο νερό


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

*The Opt-Out Generation Wants Back In* (Judith Warner - ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο. Ευχαριστούμε, Κώστα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2013)

Το διάβασα και περισσότερο κατάληξα ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά και το κοινό γενικά, έχει την τάση να γενικεύει και να φτιάχνει θεωρίες εκεί που δεν είναι και τόσο προφανείς. Κάποιες γυναίκες με καλές δουλειές αποφάσισαν πριν μερικά χρόνια να καθίσουν σπίτι και να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά τους- γιατί οι απαιτήσεις και η νομοθεσία στις ΗΠΑ δεν τις βοηθάνε. Κάποιος τις βάφτισε "η γενιά που τα θέλει όλα", μόνο που αν τα θέλανε όλα θα είχαν κρατήσει τη δουλειά και τα παιδιά μαζί. Τέλος πάντων, δεν πειράζει. 
FFW 10-15 χρόνια και διαπιστώνουμε ότι αυτές που είχαν γερό δόντι (γενικός όρος που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει οποιοδήποτε γερό πλεονέκτημα) βρήκαν δουλειές, οι άλλες χρειάστηκε να το παλέψουν με ανάμικτα αποτελέσματα. Μερικές ανακάλυψαν ότι είχαν παντρευτεί τον λάθος άνθρωπο. Και όλες σχεδόν ανακάλυψαν σοκαρισμένες ότι με το που μετατράπηκαν σε νοικοκυρές πλήρους απασχόλησης έπρεπε εκτός από την ανατροφή των παιδιών να ασχολούνται και με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού, και αυτό το θεωρούν ελαφρώς υποτιμητικό, γιατί βεβαίως αυτές θέλανε να πηγαίνουν τα μωρά βόλτα στο πάρκο και να κάνουν χειροτεχνίες, όχι να σιδερώνουν και να σφουγγαρίζουν. Και κάπου στο βάθος η ελληνίδα γιαγιά λέει στην εγγονή της: να έχεις δικό σου πορτοφόλι, ώστε άμα σε χωρίσει ο άντρας σου να μην έχεις ανάγκη (κλπ κλπ κλπ). 
Το τραγικό με το άρθρο είναι ότι θεωρεί δεδομένη αυτή την αντίληψη για τον συνεταιρισμό που τον ονομάζουμε οικογένεια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2013)

Ξεφυλλίζω το νήμα και γελάω με διάφορα. Όπως αυτή τη φωτογραφία της Κέιτ... Μπλάνκετ:


Spoiler






Alexandra said:


> Η Κέιτ Μπλάνσετ μάλλον πρέπει να απολύσει τον στυλίστα της.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ξεφυλλίζω το νήμα και γελάω με διάφορα. Όπως αυτή τη φωτογραφία της Κέιτ... Μπλάνκετ:


 

Λες να 'χει κι αυτή η ξασπρισμένη η Βlanchett ινδιάνικο αίμα στις φλέβες της, κάπου στα βάθη από τον Τεξανό πατέρα της; 
Gorgeous, that Chick-I-saw, although from this pic I'd say she's a Kitsai, a true Texan. 
Κρίνοντας από τα πόδια, και για Blackfoot την κόβω.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2013)

Κάτι τέτοια έπλεκε η γιαγιά μου με το βελονάκι για μαξιλαράκια, χαλάκια, κουβερτάκια κλπ...


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κάτι τέτοια έπλεκε η γιαγιά μου με το βελονάκι για μαξιλαράκια, χαλάκια, κουβερτάκια κλπ...



Η γιαγιά σου ήταν χρυσοχέρα, ενώ εσύ... Ακόμα τα περιμένω εκείνα τα σεμεδάκια. Το καημένο το ερκοντίσιο μου φαντάζει γυμνό κι απροστάτευτο, ακάλυπτο σαν τα ταξίματά σου.  Πλέκε-ξήλωνε, δεν είναι και για λύπη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2013)

Η Village αποσύρει τις διαφημίσεις της από το Newsbomb.gr λόγω ομοφοβικού άρθρου


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η Village αποσύρει τις διαφημίσεις της από το Newsbomb.gr λόγω ομοφοβικού άρθρου








Να το βλέπαμε αυτό πιο συχνά και πάντα με πρωτοβουλία κάποιου φωτισμένου μάνατζερ. (Γιατί θα μπορούσε να είναι και αντίστροφα, οπότε...)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2013)

Σήμερα είδα άλλη μια μορφή του συνειδητοποιημένου (my ass) πολίτη που ανακυκλώνει (δήθεν): 
Ένας κύριος κατέβηκε από το αυτοκίνητό του και πέταξε στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης μερικά πλαστικά μπουκάλια νερού και αναψυκτικού που ήθελε να ξεφορτωθεί, μαζί με μέρος του περιεχομένου τους, δεν ήταν άδεια. Σιγά μην έκανε την κουραστική κίνηση να αδειάσει τα μπουκάλια πριν τα πετάξει στον κάδο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2013)

*Film on Salinger Claims More Books Are Coming* (ΝΥ Times)
Ο Αμερικανός συγγραφέας Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ ήθελε να δημοσιευθούν το 2015: *Είχε κρυμμένα πέντε βιβλία* (Ελευθεροτυπία)


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2013)

Χριστέ μου, τι διαβάζουν τα ματάκια μου; Ήρθε η πολυπόθητη ώρα; *Χωρίζει η Μόνικα*;


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2013)

Υπάρχουν και... χειρότερα:

*Scientists fear 'female Viagra' could make women nymphomaniacs*
http://digitaljournal.com/article/351233#ixzz2d6FWQwlp

Το όνομα αυτού: Lybrido


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Η Village αποσύρει τις διαφημίσεις της από το Newsbomb.gr λόγω ομοφοβικού άρθρου


Μα και χωρίς να έχει ομοφοβικά άρθρα το Newsbomb.gr, έχει παντιέρα τον ρατσισμό.



Μάλλον αυτό δεν το είχαν προσέξει στη Village όταν έδιναν τις διαφημίσεις τους.


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 27, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα και χωρίς να έχει ομοφοβικά άρθρα το Newsbomb.gr, έχει παντιέρα τον ρατσισμό.
> 
> View attachment 4065
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό δεν το είχαν προσέξει στη Village όταν έδιναν τις διαφημίσεις τους.




Από μια διαφήμιση ανοίγουν και κλείνουν μαγαζιά, ειδικά στις μέρες μας, οπότε για τα περί κοινωνικής ευθύνης προσωπικά κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.

δε νομίζω ότι την ενδιαφέρει τη Village και την κάθε Village πραγματικά κι αυτά περί κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας τα ακούμε σχεδόν πάντα κατόπιν εορτής, οπότε ποια η αξία τους; Το μόνο που την ενδιαφέρει είναι να απευθυνθεί το μήνυμά της σε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο κοινό, τα υπόλοιπα είναι άσχετα. Είμαι σίγουρος άλλωστε ότι στην αλληλογραφία μεταξύ του υπεύθυνου εμπορικών σχέσεων του newsbomb και του υπεύθυνου εμπορικής προώθησης της village το μόνο που ανταλλάχθηκε ήταν πληροφορίες «πόσοι σας διαβάζουν;» «μας διαβάζουν τόσοι» «ΟΚ, μας κάνετε». Πιστεύω ότι αν δεν είχε πάρει διαστάσεις το θέμα, πιθανόν λόγω email διαμαρτυρίας προς την εταιρεία, δεν θα είχε γίνει τίποτα. Κι ακόμα, αν αύριο μεθαύριο ξαναδούμε διαφήμιση της Village στο newsbomb, εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα πέσω απ' τα σύννεφα. 

Επίσης, το ότι μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία «τιμωρεί» ένα ιδιωτικό ειδησεογραφικό μέσο από μόνο του μπορεί να μην σημαίνει και τίποτα. Ο καθένας κοιτάζει τα συμφέροντά του, όπως τα αντιλαμβάνεται καλύτερα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν κόψει μια διαφήμιση είναι επειδή έγινε ξαφνικά σταυροφόρος της δικαιοσύνης και της αλήθειας. Θυμίζω την αλήστου μνήμης περίπτωση του σκανδάλου υποκλοπών της Vodafone πριν κάποια χρόνια, όπου την επόμενη μέρα η εταιρεία έκοψε μαχαίρι όλες τις διαφημίσεις στα κανάλια κι όλες τις ολοσέλιδες καταχωρήσεις στις εφημερίδες, πολλά εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Αυτό που ακολούθησε ήταν ίσως η μεγαλύτερη «αυτολογοκρισία» των τελευταίων ετών. Ήταν για καλό άραγε; Παρομοίως, τράπεζες κι άλλες ιδιωτικές εταιρείες το πρώτο που κάνουν όταν βλέπουν αρνητικά άρθρα για τους ίδιους (ή «μάχιμη αποκαλυπτική δημοσιογραφία», όπως το δει κανείς) το πρώτο που κάνουν είναι να κόβουν διαφημίσεις, κι αντίστροφα όταν ένα μέσο θέλει να πάρει διαφήμιση το πρώτο που κάνει είναι να αποκαλύψει «αποκαλύψεις». Αντίστοιχα παραπάνω αν η Village πετύχει καλύτερους όρους σε επόμενο διαφημιστικό πακέτο από το κάθε newsbomb, δε νομίζω να το εμποδίσει η... κοινωνική του ευθύνη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μα και χωρίς να έχει ομοφοβικά άρθρα το Newsbomb.gr, έχει παντιέρα τον ρατσισμό.
> 
> View attachment 4065
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό δεν το είχαν προσέξει στη Village όταν έδιναν τις διαφημίσεις τους.



Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, πάντως :) 

Εντωμεταξύ, εκεί που διαφημίζει μια πρωτοβουλία του τύπου «ψωνίζουμε μόνο από Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες» πήγα να πνιγώ με τον καφέ μου από τα γέλια. Μεταξύ άλλων διαφημίζει τη Misko, που είναι θυγατρική της Barilla, έναν επιχειρηματία που φτιάχνει χειροποίητα ποδήλατα (καλός!) με εξαρτήματα που παράγονται στο εξωτερικό, ελληνικές ζυθοποιίες που παράγουν μπίρα με εισαγόμενη βύνη κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2013)

Μα Έλληνες εργάζονται στη Μίσκο, έλληνες φτιάχνουν τα ποδήλατα και ελληνες εργάζονται στις ζυθοποιίες της Ελλάδας. Επομένως;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

Οι Επανωσηφιώτες επανωτιμολογούσαν: http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=63878359. †ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΗCΟΝ†


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2013)

Οι κοντοχωριανοί μου Επανωσηφιώτες ήταν άνω ποταμών και τα κάναν άνω κάτω, οι μοναχοφάηδες μονοφατσίτες. 
Ενώ αν τη χτίζανε στο μιτάτο του Κατωσήφη... Μονή Υπερτιμολογημένου και Ιερόν Μετόχιον ΣΔΟΕλεγμένου, προστιμώ τη χάρη σου. Εμ, δίπλα είναι το Τσιφούτ Καστέλι. Αλλά δεν τους νοιάζει αυτούς, έχουν Μπάρτσα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2013)

...
Με την ευκαιρία που είπα για το Μονοφάτσι, ένα εφήμερο άλλης εποχής:

Η επαρχία έλαβε την ονομασία της από το φρούριο Bonifacio, το οποίο έγινε Μονοφάτσι από τους κατοίκους. ... 
Κατά την Επανάσταση του 1821 το φρούριο ονομάστηκε από τους επαναστάτες Μονοπρόσωπο, από λανθασμένη υπόθεση ότι η λέξη Μονοφάτσι παραγόταν από το μόνος+φάτσα (faccia), θέλοντας να εξελληνιστεί. Η ονομασία αυτή δεν επικράτησε.
http://www.easypedia.gr/el/articles/...ου_822c.html

Από τον Δρανδάκη:
Το όνομα έλαβε πιθανώς εκ παραφθοράς από του εν αυτή φρουρίου του Βονιφατίου (κάστρου Μπονιφάτσιο), κληθέντος ούτω προς τιμήν του πρώτου Λατίνου κυρίου της νήσου Βονιφατίου του Μομφερρατικού (1204). Εκτός του τύπου _Μονοφάτσιον είχε παλαιότερον χρησιμοποιηθή επί το ελληνικώτερον ο τύπος Μονοπρόσωπον, όστις όμως δεν επεκράτησεν.

_Και άλλες τρεις πηγές:





http://books.google.gr/books?id=Ffp...en&sa=X&ei=zPAdUrPhPMKt7Qbk-4HgAg&redir_esc=y




http://books.google.gr/books?id=ug4...en&sa=X&ei=FvEdUvXKOIHN7AbJ0oGIAw&redir_esc=y

http://books.google.gr/books?id=wwY...el&sa=X&ei=WfEdUrTqEc6h7AatnYG4Ag&redir_esc=y

Bonifacio Μονοπρόσωπη Διπρόσωπη ΕΠΕ. :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Χριστέ μου, τι διαβάζουν τα ματάκια μου; Ήρθε η πολυπόθητη ώρα; *Χωρίζει η Μόνικα*;


Και πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσαι, διά κάτι δις "ξεροκόμματα" ο υγροκόμματος απαρνήθη αυτόν·
http://www.protothema.gr/life-style...-o-adras-pou-eklepse-tin-kardia-tis-beloutsi/
ίνα πληρωθή το ρηθέν διά του προφήτου ότι «κουμούτσι το κουμούτσι, χορταίνει η Μπελούτσι».


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2013)

Δεν το πιστεύω. Απλώς πήραν αυτές τις φωτογραφίες από τη γνωριμία τους στα εγκαίνια ενός ξενοδοχείου, όπως αναφέρει το άρθρο. Αυτός καμαρώνει σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι στις φωτογραφίες, επειδή του έκανε την τιμή να φωτογραφηθεί μαζί του. Μη φτύσω...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2013)

Γιατί, Αλεξάνδρα, το λες αυτό; Αφού το Πρώτο Θέμα έχει έγκυρες πληροφορίες:

Σύμφωνα με την la Repubblica, *που επικαλείται δημοσίευμα της ιστοσελίδας του Αζερμπαϊτζάν* «Haqqin. az», ο χωρισμός ενός από τα πιο αγαπημένα ζευγάρια των φωτογράφων, προκλήθηκε από τη σχέση της γνωστής ηθοποιού με τον 57χρονο επιχειρηματία Τελμάν Ισμαΐλοβ, που είναι Ρώσος, *αζέρικης *καταγωγής.​
:twit::twit:


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2013)

...
Η θεά και ο τριπίθαμος. Αζέρ αμάν. Μα και η Αφροδίτη τον κουτσό (Ἀμφιγύεις), κακιασμένο κι άσκημο πήρε, γιατί ήταν... βιομήχανος.  Να δούμε ποιος θα παίξει τον ρόλο του Άρη...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2013)

Η σύγχρονη εκδοχή του Πυγμαλίωνα:

Έφτιαξε την γυναίκα των ονείρων του και μετά την παντρεύτηκε. Ο λόγος για τον πλαστικό χειρουργό, Ντέιβιντ Μάτλοκ, ο οποίος γνώρισε το 2007 τη Βερόνικα και την ερωτεύτηκε κεραυνοβόλα. [...] Μετά τις πλαστικές, ήρθε και η πρόταση γάμου. «Δεν με πείραζε που ήταν λίγο πιο παχουλή, απλώς ήξερα πώς θέλω να γίνει» είπε ο γιατρός.


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Η απαραίτητη εικονογράφηση:
http://madnewsuk.com/2013/08/27/video-plastic-surgeon-creates-perfect-wife/


----------



## Marinos (Aug 30, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η απαραίτητη εικονογράφηση:
> http://madnewsuk.com/2013/08/27/video-plastic-surgeon-creates-perfect-wife/



...The only sane individual featured is the daughter.

(Ε, μα!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 30, 2013)

Ο 83χρονος Κλιντ Ίστγουντ χώρισε μετά από 17 χρόνια γάμου την κατά 35 χρόνια νεότερή του Ντίνα Ρουίζ. Ο Κλιντ έχει επτά παιδιά από πέντε διαφορετικές γυναίκες και ο γάμος του με την Ντίνα ήταν μόλις ο δεύτερός του.

Χόλιγουντ, 2013

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231263177


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2013)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν *εδώ* είναι σωστή η ορθογραφία με ύψιλο ή αν πρέπει με ιώτα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2013)

Το κολιέ της Μέρκελ έκλεψε την παράσταση στο ντιμπέιτ μας ενημερώνει ο ιστότοπος των Νέων. Το «πολύχρωμο» κολιέ, το «χρωματιστό» κολιέ, που απέκτησε λογαριασμό στο τουίτερ...

Προφανώς ο συντάκτης δεν πήρε είδηση ότι δεν είναι ένα απλό πολύχρωμο κολιέ. Είναι το κολιέ της με τα γερμανικά χρώματα (μαύρο, χρυσό, κόκκινο), που φοράει στα προεκλογικά ντιμπέιτ. Όχι όμως με τη «γερμανική σειρά» (μαύρο-κόκκινο-χρυσό) αλλά με τη βελγική, κάτι που σχολιάστηκε βέβαια δεόντως. Αντίστοιχο θα ήταν δηλαδή να βγει εδώ μια υποψήφια με γαλανόλευκο κολιέ. Big deal... ή, μάλλον, για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια γερμανική λέξη, Big Kitsch.

Στο μεταξύ, την καλύτερη «βαθμολογία» από το πάνελ των τεσσάρων «ανακριτών» (τρεις μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι της τηλεόρασης και ένας «διασκεδαστής»), την κέρδισε φυσικά, ο διασκεδαστής Ράαμπ, που ήταν ο μόνος που επέμενε να μιλάει ζουμερά και να διατυπώνει τις ερωτήσεις του σε απλή και καθημερινή γλώσσα, χωρίς περικοκλάδες.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't we know it...

Life for the medieval peasant was certainly no picnic. His life was shadowed by fear of famine, disease and bursts of warfare. His diet and personal hygiene left much to be desired. But despite his reputation as a miserable wretch, you might envy him one thing: his vacations.

Why a medieval peasant got more vacation than you Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Ρογήρο. :)

Υγ. Προσέξτε εκείνο το ultra politically correct *her* αντί για το πιο συνηθισμένο _their_ στην πρόταση Some blame the American worker for not taking what is *her* due. Και, όχι, δεν μιλάει για κάποια συγκεκριμένη εργαζόμενη. Μιλάει για τους εργαζόμενους γενικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Υγ. Προσέξτε εκείνο το ultra politically correct *her* αντί για το πιο συνηθισμένο _their_ στην πρόταση Some blame the American worker for not taking what is *her* due. Και, όχι, δεν μιλάει για κάποια συγκεκριμένη εργαζόμενη. Μιλάει για τους εργαζόμενους γενικά.


Καλημέρα. Ακατανόητες (αν όχι ανόητες) ισορροπίες, όπως έχω πει σε συζήτηση με τον Κώστα, που θα έκανα και παραπομπή να τη βρεις, αλλά τέτοια ώρα (ώρα nickel) τέτοια λόγια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Πιστεύω ότι όσοι κάνουν δημοσκοπήσεις και βάζουν σε ερώτημα τη φράση «με κάθε κόστος», ή είναι ηλίθιοι ή είναι παμπόνηροι (και επιδιώκουν να επηρεάσουν το αποτέλεσμα). 

Με είχε παλιότερα εκνευρίσει η χρήση της φράσης σε δημοσκοπικό ερώτημα ελληνικής εταιρείας, με εκνευρίζει και στο ειδησάριο του in.gr με τίτλο:

*Μοιρασμένοι οι Γερμανοί για το εάν το ευρώ πρέπει να σωθεί «με κάθε κόστος»*
Λίγο πριν τις εκλογές για το Μπούντεσταγκ, δημοσκόπηση επιβεβαιώνει ότι οι Γερμανοί τάσσονται μεν υπέρ του κοινού νομίσματος αλλά είναι μοιρασμένοι για το εάν πρέπει να σωθεί «με κάθε κόστος» -ενώ η πλειονότητα πιστεύει πως η χώρα θα έπρεπε να κρατήσει μεν το ευρώ, εάν όμως περιοριζόταν σε μία μικρότερη ομάδα «παρόμοιων χωρών». [Συνέχεια]

Στην ελληνική δημοσκόπηση η φράση υπήρχε. Στη γερμανική δημοσκόπηση δεν ξέρω αν υπήρχε ή είναι δημοσιογραφικό / μεταφραστικό εύρημα. Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά, αν ρωτούσαν κάποιον λαό αν θα έκανε κάτι «με κάθε κόστος», η απάντηση θα έπρεπε να είναι πάντα ένα βροντερό «όχι» από το 100% των ερωτωμένων. Αυτό δεν λέει η λογική; Αφού πάντα μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς κάποιο κόστος που να είναι πολύ πιο δυσβάστακτο από το αντικείμενο του ερωτήματος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Αν ακούσατε στις ειδήσεις για αυτή την πεισματάρα κυρία:

*Diana Nyad Completes Cuba To Florida Swim At Age 64 *

έχω κι αυτό από τη Wikipedia:
Her father died when she was three and her mother soon remarried Aristotle Nyad, a Greek land developer, who adopted Diana.[Πηγή] (Coincidentally, the name is pronounced the same as naiad, which is a type of swimming nymph.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana_Nyad


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

Αν διαβάζω σωστά αυτό το αρχαίο Sports Illustrated, to Diana Nyad πρέπει να είναι ψευδώνυμο. Επειδή, μάλιστα, σε μια πηγή βρήκα ότι ο θετός πατέρας της ονομαζόταν Aristotle Zason Nyad, θεωρώ πιθανό ότι το πατριωτάκι ονομαζόταν Jasonides και από εκεί προέκυψε το εξαμερικανισμένο...


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Η πηγή σου είναι αυτή:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1085608/

Εγώ πάλι διαβάζω εδώ:

At 5 years old, Diana Nyad’s fate was sealed.

That’s when her Greek-Egyptian father, speaking in his thick accent, called her over and *looked up her last name in the dictionary*.

She still remembers her father telling her the word means "girl or woman champion swimmer.”

"He said, ‘Darling, this is your destiny,’” Nyad told an audience of 400 women Thursday at The Women’s Connection’s first — and sold-out — Quad-Cities Women’s Leadership Conference at the Quad-Cities Waterfront Convention Center in Bettendorf.

The 63-year-old author, journalist and world-famous distance swimmer — who made her third attempt in August to swim 103 miles between Florida and Cuba — said this is what she learned from her father that day: "Darling, you are important. You are powerful.”

Καλλιεργείται κάποιος μύθος, νομίζω...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ακατανόητες (αν όχι ανόητες) ισορροπίες, όπως έχω πει σε συζήτηση με τον Κώστα, που θα έκανα και παραπομπή να τη βρεις, αλλά τέτοια ώρα (ώρα nickel) τέτοια λόγια.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2355-Ο-συντάκτης-της-συντάκτριας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλλιεργείται κάποιος μύθος, νομίζω...


Για να μην πούμε ότι τώρα μόλις συνειδοποίησα ότι το DαϊαναναϊαD είναι καρκινικό...


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Ορίστε, για να δείτε γιατί επιμένω ότι η γλώσσα είναι απλώς ένα εργαλείο.


Πιθανώς ταυτόχρονη η εξέλιξη γλώσσας και χρήσης εργαλείων
*Η γλώσσα και η χρήση των εργαλείων μπορεί να εξελίχτηκαν ταυτόχρονα*

Η ίδια εγκεφαλική δραστηριότητα χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για τη χρήση της γλώσσας, όσο και των εργαλείων, γεγονός που ενισχύει τη θεωρία ότι αυτές οι δύο δεξιότητες αναπτύχθηκαν και εξελίχτηκαν χέρι-χέρι στους ανθρώπους, σύμφωνα με μια νέα βρετανική επιστημονική έρευνα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που μια μελέτη συγκρίνει άμεσα στους ίδιους ανθρώπους και σε πραγματικό χρόνο τη χρήση των εργαλείων με τη χρήση της γλώσσας.

Οι ερευνητές Γκέοργκ Μέγιερ του Τμήματος Πειραματικής Ψυχολογίας και Νάταλι Ουόμινι του Τμήματος Αρχαιολογίας του πανεπιστημίου του Λίβερπουλ, που έκαναν τη σχετική δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό «PLoS ONE», σύμφωνα με το «Science», μελέτησαν τη δραστηριότητα του εγκεφάλου δέκα εξειδικευμένων κατασκευαστών εργαλείων, τόσο κατά την ώρα της δουλειάς τους, όσο και στη διάρκεια γλωσσικών τεστ.

Η παραγωγή εργαλείων και γλώσσας θεωρούνται ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά των ανθρώπων, που αναπτύχθηκαν πριν από εκατομμύρια χρόνια, αν και δεν υπάρχει ομοφωνία για τις απαρχές της εμφάνισής τους. Ο Δαρβίνος ήταν ο πρώτος που πρότεινε ότι πιθανώς οι δύο διαδικασίες εξελίχτηκαν από κοινού, αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν υπήρχαν αρκετά αποδεικτικά στοιχεία για αυτήν τη θεωρία.

Η νέα έρευνα παρέχει σαφείς ενδείξεις ότι όντως η ενεργοποίηση του εγκεφάλου είναι παρεμφερής στις δύο διαδικασίες, καθώς δείχνει ότι και οι δύο χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια εγκεφαλική περιοχή ήδη από τα πρώτα δέκα δευτερόλεπτα. Όσο πιο εξελιγμένα είναι τα εργαλεία και άρα η χρήση τους έχει μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις, τόσο μεγαλύτερη επικάλυψη φαίνεται να υπάρχει με τις εγκεφαλικές περιοχές παραγωγής της γλώσσας.

Αντίθετα με τα οστά και τα εργαλεία, η γλώσσα δεν έχει αφήσει πίσω της απολιθώματα, με αποτέλεσμα να επαφίεται στην κρίση κάθε επιστήμονα το πότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκε, χρησιμοποιώντας πχ έμμεσες ενδείξεις όπως οι βραχογραφίες στα σπήλαια (αλλά παραμένει αμφίβολο αν όντως η γλωσσική ικανότητα και η ζωγραφική συμβάδισαν εξαρχής).

Εφόσον πράγματι εργαλεία και γλώσσα αναπτύχθηκαν μαζί, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η γλώσσα εξελίχθηκε πολύ πριν την εμφάνιση του «έμφρονος ανθρώπου» (Homo sapiens), δηλαδή πιθανώς πριν από 1,75 εκατ. χρόνια, όταν έγινε η εφεύρεση των πρώτων πιο εξελιγμένων λίθινων εργαλείων κατά τη λεγόμενη Αχελαία περίοδο, αν και αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ήδη από τότε οι άνθρωποι μιλούσαν με τον σημερινό καταιγιστικό ρυθμό. Όπως επισημαίνει η Νάταλι Ουόμινι, «τα (νευρωνικά) κυκλώματα και για τις δύο αυτές δραστηριότητες ήσαν ήδη στη θέση τους».

Άλλοι επιστήμονες, πάντως, θεωρούν πρόωρα τέτοια συμπεράσματα. Σύμφωνα με τον ψυχολόγο Μάικλ Κορμπάλις του πανεπιστημίου του Όκλαντ στη Ν.Ζηλανδία, «η νέα έρευνα είναι μεν συμβατή με την υπόθεση περί συνεξέλιξης μεταξύ γλώσσας και χρήσης των εργαλείων, αλλά δεν την αποδεικνύει. Είναι δυνατόν η ίδια η γλώσσα να αναδύθηκε πολύ αργότερα, αλλά να χρησιμοποίησε τα (νευρωνικά) κυκλώματα που είχαν δημιουργηθεί κατά την Αχελαία περίοδο των πρώτων εργαλείων».

Ένα βασικό αναπάντητο ερώτημα είναι αν η σχέση εργαλείων- γλώσσας περιορίζεται στις κινητικού πεδίου (κινήσεις χεριών για τη δημιουργία των εργαλείων και κινήσεις εσωτερικών οργάνων για την παραγωγή των ήχων) ή αν επεκτείνεται σε ένα ανώτερο γνωστικό επίπεδο (κοινές νοητικές και συμβολικές ικανότητες).

Πηγή: AΠE-MΠΕ
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathciv_1_03/09/2013_516814


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2013)

Ωραίο. Αν κι εκεί που γράφει "θεωρία" θα έπρεπε να λέει "υπόθεση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

*Android «KitKat» το όνομα της έκδοσης 4.4 του λειτουργικού*
Η επόμενη έκδοση του Android θα έχει το «γλυκό» όνομα KitKat, συμφώνησαν Google και Nestle.

[...] Οι προηγούμενες εκδόσεις τού λειτουργικού συστήματος έφεραν επίσης ευφάνταστα ονόματα (όλα σχετικά με τρόφιμα): Cupcake, Donut, Εclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, Ice Cream Sandwich και Jelly Bean.[...]


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

*Indian diarist Sushmita Banerjee shot dead in Afghanistan*
An Indian woman, who wrote a popular memoir about her escape from the Taliban, has been shot dead in Afghanistan by suspected militants, police say.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-23968427

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sushmita_Banerjee

Η ταινία _Escape from Taliban_ δεν είναι καλή.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escape_from_Taliban
http://www.planetbollywood.com/displayReview.php?id=040506035149


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2013)

Στην παλιά πόλη των Χανίων υπάρχουν δημόσιες τουαλέτες με πρόσβαση για ΑΜΕΑ, αλλά ο κύριος με τη βέσπα ΒΒΟ 717 μάλλον είχε αντίρρηση. Όπως βλέπουμε, τώρα είναι τουαλέτες με περιορισμένη πρόσβαση για όλους. Σημειωτέον ότι υπήρχε άφθονος χώρος να αφήσει οπουδήποτε αλλού τη βέσπα του, αλλά μάλλον υπήρχε και άφθονος άδειος χώρος μέσα στην κεφάλα του, με αποτέλεσμα να του προκληθεί κάποια σύγχυση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Τώρα του έκανες τα μούτρα κιμά που του έβαλες τη φωτογραφία στο διαδίκτυο. Αν του την είχες ρίξει κάτω και του άφηνες ένα σημείωμα «Σόρι, δεν την πρόσεξα...», ίσως να είχε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Από την άλλη, μήπως ήταν πολύ βιαστική η ανάγκη του; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2013)

Ο κάτοχος της βέσπας δεν ήταν μέσα στην τουαλέτα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)

Αν και κοντεύει δίμηνο, εγώ σήμερα έτυχε να το μάθω: Πέθανε ο Cory Monteith.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2013)

Κι εγώ το έμαθα προς το τέλος του Αυγούστου, αλλά σκέφτηκα «Ποιος βλέπει Glee...;».


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

*Girl’s Suicide Points to Rise in Apps Used by Cyberbullies*
Inside her phone’s virtual world, she had changed her user name on Kik Messenger, a cellphone application, to “That Dead Girl” and delivered a message to two friends, saying goodbye forever. Then she climbed a platform at an abandoned cement plant near her home in the Central Florida city of Lakeland and leaped to the ground, the Polk County sheriff said.
In jumping, Rebecca became one of the youngest members of a growing list of children and teenagers apparently driven to suicide, at least in part, after being maligned, threatened and taunted online, mostly through a new collection of texting and photo-sharing cellphone applications. Her suicide raises new questions about the proliferation and popularity of these applications and Web sites among children and the ability of parents to keep up with their children’s online relationships.  (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Χμμ, βροχή περιμέναμε, σεισμός μάς ήρθε... http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=334476


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2013)

Εγώ δεν τον κατάλαβα, πάντως.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2013)

Κατάλαβα τον επόμενο, όμως.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Τον οποίον, όμως —όλως περιέργως— δεν δίνει ακόμη το EMSC.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2013)

Τον δεύτερο τον κατάλαβα και πολύ μάλιστα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

5,1 δίνει η Πάτρα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Δόκτωρ, εγώ βλέπει 5,1 km να είναι το εστιακό βάθος και 5,5 M[SUB]wp[/SUB] το μέγεθος, όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Το ΑΠΘ δίνει 4,8 τον δεύτερο και 4,5 τον πρώτο: http://geophysics.geo.auth.gr/the_seisnet/ATLAS/web/20130916_150114/. Το EMSC δίνει μόνον έναν, στα 4,7 (από 4,4 που 'δινε αρχικά), αλλά ίσως να μην έχει κάνει τον διαχωρισμό ακόμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, εγώ βλέπει 5,1 km να είναι το εστιακό βάθος και 5,5 M[SUB]wp[/SUB] το μέγεθος, όχι;


Σωστός, 5,5 (η Πάτρα πάντα δίνει λίγο ισχυρότερα μεγέθη και λέει και ότι είναι από αυτόματη ανάλυση). Δεν σκέφτηκα καν ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι (τόσο μικρό) εστιακό βάθος...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Προφανώς τα στοιχεία αυτά θα αλλάξουν μετά την επισκόπηση από άνθρωπο (τα άλλα κέντρα δίνουν περί τα 10 km).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2013)

Από το usgs.gov (US Geological Survey)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2013)

Χωρίς εμφανή λόγο αλλά στο όνομα του Καθαρού Λόγου: http://en.rian.ru/crime/20130916/18...pher-Kant-Ends-With-Russian-Shot-in-Head.html.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Χριστέ και Κύριε!

Ειδικά ειδοποιητήρια θα αποστείλει η Γενική Γραμματεία Δημοσίων Εσόδων (ΓΓΔΕ) σε 7.000 φορολογούμενους που υπέβαλαν ηλεκτρονικά Ε9 στο διήμερο 18-19 Σεπτεμβρίου, καθώς λόγω κενών ασφαλείας που εμφάνισε η ειδική εφαρμογή του Τaxisnet στις δηλώσεις τους μεταφορτώθηκαν στοιχεία ακινήτων άλλων φορολογούμενων, με αποτέλεσμα να προχωρήσουν σε λανθασμένες μεταβολές.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231266138

Τέτοια κινητικότητα και στα ακίνητα! Καλή βδομάδα.

... άλλων φορολογούμενων... Τα οχυρά των κατεβασμένων τόνων της γενικής πληθυντικού των ουσιαστικών πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2013)

Η ορχήστρα της Λυρικής έκανε ακόμα και τα καράβια να χορεύουν

Ραμίρο, Ροσίνι, Τσαϊκόφσκι. Και ο μαέστρος Ζαν Κριστόφ Σαρόν να εξηγεί στους χιλιάδες μυημένους και αμύητους λεπτομέρειες για το κάθε έργο. 

Πάντα τέτοια! :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2013)

Μάλιστα, μάθαμε με την ευκαιρία ότι στα ουρντού _zalzala _πά' να πει «σεισμός»: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zalzala_Koh. Τώρα περιμένουμε πότε κάποιος θα πει πως τη λέξη την έφτιαξαν (από το «ζάλο» < αρχ. _σάλος_) οι Κρήτες που ανακάλυψαν (και) το (σημερινό) Πακιστάν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2013)

Μα υπάρχει και στον Ευριπίδη (_Ιφιγένεια εν Ταύροις_):
ἔδοξ᾽ ἐν ὕπνῳ τῆσδ᾽ ἀπαλλαχθεῖσα γῆς οἰκεῖν ἐν Ἄργει, παρθένοισι δ᾽ ἐν μέσαις εὕδειν, χθονὸς δὲ νῶτα σεισθῆναι σάλῳ

έμενα, λέει, μακριά απ' αυτή τη χώρα, στο Άργος, κι ενώ κοιμόμουν στο δωμάτιο των κοριτσιών, σεισμός τη γη τραντάζει
http://www.mikrosapoplous.gr/eyripedes/tayrois/prologos.html

Τους τα πήγαν οι Μακεδόνες αυτά (ίσως και μερικοί Κρήτες, αφού για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο οι Κρήτες πάντα φεύγανε από την Κρήτη για να καταλήξουν στη Μακεδονία — και αποκεί στο Πακιστάν) και ακολούθησαν παρόμοιες παραφθορές που έδωσαν τα ζάλα και τα ζαλζάλα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2013)

:twit: 

Από το _Μέγα Κρητοπακιστανικόν Λεξικόν Πάπαρος-Λα Μουφ_:

*ζαλζάλα *τα (μόνον_ πληθ._, με το μονό ζαλζάλο πέφτεις): 1*. τα βήματα του μεθυσμένου** (_λόγ._ μεθησβήματα < _μέθης βήματα_): _Βαρά βαρά 'ν' τα ζάλα σου, βαρά κι η κεφαλή σου, ζαλάδα ζώνει σε παντού, και τρέμει το κορμί σου, 
Μα ξεροσφύρι τη ρακή, μην πιεις· μόνο θυμήσου, τσι ζάλους σου και τσι καημούς, μην πνίγεις στο πιοτί σου 
_(πακιστανική μαντινάδα)_. _[_ετυμ._ ζάλη + ζάλο (βήμα)]






* Έχει και άλλες σημασίες, αλλά βαριέμαι να τις σκαρώσω τώρα.

** Οι εικασίες ότι ο Εγκέλαδος όλο πίνει και μεθά έχουν καταρριφθεί από την Αθηνά, μαζί με τον Εγκέλαδο, κάτω από την Αίτνα. Ωστόσο, επειδή η ανάσα του είναι ακόμα φλογερή, η ανωτέρω - μέχρι πρότινος επικρατούσα - θεωρία αμφισβητείται σφόδρα και από πολλούς πλέον χαρακτηρίζεται μυθολογία. :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 29, 2013)

Ουρντού και περσικά zalzala, τουρκικά zelzele. Σας θυμίζει και κάτι άλλο πάντως, έτσι δεν είναι;


Spoiler



Τον τζερτζελέ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2013)

Σήμερα θα ηχήσουν οι σειρήνες 

Στις 11 το πρωί θα ηχήσουν για 60 δευτερόλεπτα οι σειρήνες συναγερμού πολιτικής άμυνας, στο πλαίσιο της Τακτικής Άσκησης Μετά Στρατευμάτων (ΤΑΜΣ) Παρμενίων 2013. Ο ήχος θα είναι διακοπτόμενος, διαφορετικής έντασης και οι Αρχές ζητούν από τους πολίτες να μην ανησυχήσουν. Η ΕΛΑΣ επισημαίνει ότι η ενεργοποίηση των σειρήνων έχει καθαρά δοκιμαστικό σκοπό.​


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Ευτυχώς, εγώ ξύπνησα αξημέρωτα, με τον ήχο του άγχους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2013)

Πού περνάνε καλύτερα οι εργαζόμενοι;
Στους καπιταλιστκούς παράδεισους, όσο περίεργο και να φαίνεται. 
Όχι πάντως στην Ελλάδα, παρ' όλο το συνδικαλιστικό κίνημα, κι όχι για το λόγο που πήγε το μυαλό σας (τα λεφτά και τους μισθούς). 



> The Human Capital Report, released Tuesday by the World Economic Forum, measured 122 countries in four areas — education, health, employment and “enabling environment” — to establish the rankings. The fourth area encompasses subjects such as a country’s legal framework as well as transportation and communications infrastructure, which affect an individual’s ability to work.



Πρόσφατα κάτι φίλοι Έλληνες που έχουν δική τους εταιρία στην Αγγλία (με δύο άτομα), αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν παράρτημα στην Ελλάδα, γιατί είχαν βρει πελατεία εκεί. Και έψαξαν να προσλάβουν δύο άτομα. Μου είπαν ότι είχαν την εξής συζήτηση με τον (Έλληνα) δικηγόρο τους: 
Δικηγόρος: να βάλετε στο συμβόλαιο ότι θα δουλεύουν τέσσερεις ώρες και να τους πληρώνετε τα μισά. 
Φίλοι: Κι άμα πούνε αφού επίσημα δουλεύουμε τέσσερεις ώρες, θα δουλεύουμε και στην πράξη τέσσερεις;
Δικηγόρος: Θα τους απολύσετε και θα βρείτε άλλους. 
Είπαν ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θέλουν να θέσουν τα θεμέλια μια καλής και μακροπρόθεσμης συνεργασίας, χωρίς παρανομίες και κλεψιές κλπ κι ο δικηγόρος τους είπε κατάμουτρα ότι είναι κορόιδα. :huh:
Αυτή ήταν μία από τις πολλές ιστορίες τρέλλας που μου είπαν από το καλοκαίρι τους στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχουν κι άλλες. Όλες γύρω από το ίδιο θέμα: οι εργοδότες να ρίχνουν τους υπαλλήλους- οι εργαζόμενοι να είναι ανεύθυνοι και άβουλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 9, 2013)

Ο Ράνταλ Μανρόου, δημιουργός του webcomic xkcd, απέκτησε έναν αστεροειδή στο όνομά του: τον 4942 Munroe. Ο αστεροειδής ήταν γνωστός από το '87, όταν ο Ράνταλ ήταν ακόμη μπέμπης, αλλά η μετονομασία έγινε μόλις την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Ο Πάπυρος φιλοξενεί ήδη λήμματα για τον *Μανρόου, Τσαρλς Έντουαρντ* (Αμερικανό χημικό) και το φαινόμενο που ανακάλυψε και φέρει το όνομά του (*φαινόμενο Μανρόου, Munroe effect*). Οπότε το έχει λυμένο ο Μήτσος το πρόβλημά του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2013)

08:15, ευχάριστο ξύπνημα από σεισμό. Καλή μας μέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2013)

*Τριάντα έξι εκατομμύρια οι "σπάνιοι" άνθρωποι σε όλη την Ευρώπη*

Είναι 36 εκατομμύρια σε όλη την Ευρώπη αλλά είναι “σπάνιοι”. Κι εκείνο που τους κάνει “σπάνιους” είναι ότι πάσχουν από ένα εκ των 8000 σπάνιων νοσημάτων.

Από το _Κέρδος_.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2013)

Το ξέραμε από την εποχή της δίαιτας Άτκινς. Το εμπεδώσαμε με τη δίαιτα Ντουκάν, αλλά να τώρα κι ένα πείραμα που λέει ότι το αποδεικνύει: Οι υδατάνθρακες κάνουν κακό στη δίαιτά μας, όχι τα λίπη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Οι υδατάνθρακες κάνουν κακό στη δίαιτά μας, όχι τα λίπη.



Οι ευρωπαϊκοί γενικώς ή οι ελληνικοί υδατάνθρακες ειδικότερα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Πέθανε στα 88 της η Γιοβάνκα του Τίτο (ο οποίος δεν κλίνεται). Ζούσε ακόμα; αναρωτήθηκα. Ο Τίτο πέθανε το 80, πάνε 33 χρόνια. Και γιατί να μη ζει ακόμα η Γιοβάνκα, αφού ήταν 32 χρόνια νεότερη από τον πρόεδρο; 

Διαβάζω στο βιογραφικό της στη Wikipedia:

Jovanka's last official public appearance was on 14 June 1977, at a lavish reception for the Prime Minister of Norway. Later that summer, she disappeared from public life under suspicious circumstances. There was never an official explanation given, reportedly ordered by Tito himself. She did not see Tito in the last three years of his life. The only communication between the couple was a bouquet of flowers which was sent from Tito to his wife on her birthday. She appeared again in public during Tito's funeral in early May 1980. In all state proclamations and news statements of the time, she was referred to as Tito's widow, as there was no official divorce.

After Tito's death
On 27 July 1980, not even three months after Tito's death, men broke into the residence at 15 Užička where she was living. They ransacked the place, confiscated her property and forcedly moved her to 75 Bulevar Mira, where she was placed under house arrest. Her younger sister Nada, who was present while all of this was happening, was threatened with death if she mentioned what she saw to anyone.

In a letter Jovanka wrote in 1985 to Yugoslavia's Federal Assembly, she described the ordeal:
“They rummaged through my belongings for 11 hours, before taking it all. I was all alone when they came because the entire staff had been sent away somewhere. When they started breaking down the front door I called my sister to come. I was surrounded by 10 unknown men and I was afraid. I was even afraid for my life. As they were leaving, that man named Nikolić came up to me and threatened my sister would be killed if she speaks about what she saw.”

Ever since then, Jovanka had stayed away from the spotlight. In a rare 2003 interview, she absolved Tito of responsibility for what happened to her, saying he did everything possible to save her life. In the same interview, she singled out Stane Dolanc ("he hated the fact I'm Serbian") and General Nikola Ljubičić ("I immediately saw through his posturing and recognized his struggle for power") as the main reasons why her life hung in the balance during late 1970s and early 1980s.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jovanka_Broz


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

*Η αποκάλυψη*, (πριν από λίγο, στον ΣΚΑΪ):







Η μία από τους συνηγόρους των προσώπων της ημέρας συζητάει με τον δημοσιογράφο που είναι γνωστός αγαπησιάρικα και ως κυρ-Εισαγγελάτος.


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2013)

Τόση ενασχόληση με τα νομικά δεν μπορούσε παρά να την οδηγήσει ψηλά. Εύγε, Παλάβρα. Μόνο πρόσεχε τις κακές παρέες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2013)

Μα με τον Ευαγγελάτο; Σε λίγο θα με βγάλεις φωτογραφία και με τον Αφτιά! :blink::cheek:


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

Θαύμα! Υπάρχουν τελικά και ξανθοί τσιγγάνοι (όπως υπάρχει θεσμικός ρατσισμός και εκτός Ελλαδιστάν)...


----------



## Costas (Oct 25, 2013)

Αφγανιστάν: Αποκεφάλισαν νεαρό ζευγάρι επειδή ήταν ανύπαντρο
«Η οικογένεια της νέας γυναίκας βρίσκεται πίσω από τους φόνους» (Το Βήμα)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Υπάρχουν ξανθοί τσιγγάνοι σε μια χώρα που πάνω από το 50% του πληθυσμού είναι ξανθοί. 
Επιπλέον, στην Ιρλανδία υπάρχει αναγνωρισμένη μειονότητα νομάδων ιρλανδικής καταγωγής οι οποίοι ζουν όπως οι Ρομά, δίπλα στους Ρομά και κάνουν και παιδιά μαζί τους. 

ΥΓ Συμφωνώ ότι η ιρλανδική αστυνομία το παράκανε (άλλωστε οι Ιρλανδοί δεν είναι και τα πιο έξυπνα παιδιά). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι το παράκαναν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

'Nail down the tongue': Ancient magician's curse found in Jerusalem
Πριν από μιάμιση χιλιετία περίπου, μια μάγισσα καταριέται ένα Ρωμαίο στα ελληνικά, επικαλούμενη διάφορες θεότητες (δεν βγάζω τι λέει το κείμενο, εννοείται...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2013)

*Christiane F. – Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo*

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, το ευρύτερο ευρωπαϊκό κοινό γνώρισε τον ηρωινεξαρτημένο κόσμο χάρη σε αυτή τη γερμανική ταινία (που είχε βασιστεί στο ομώνυμο αυτοβιογραφικό βιβλίο της ανήλικης ηρωίδας). Σε πολλές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, όπως στα γαλλικά και τα πορτογαλικά, αλλά και τα ελληνικά, ο τίτλος δεν έμεινε όπως ο πρωτότυπος γερμανικός (που σημαίνει We Children from Bahnhof Zoo) αλλά έγινε πενηνταράκια: το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε στα ελληνικά το 1981 με τίτλο Κριστιάνε Φ., 13, πόρνη και τοξικομανής και η ταινία, δύο χρόνια αργότερα, με τίτλο _Κριστιάνε Φ., στα 13 πόρνη για ναρκωτικά_.

Η γουικιπίντια γράφει για την ταινία:

Both the movie and the book acquired cult status in Europe immediately after release, raising awareness of heroin addiction. The popularity of the movie was greatly boosted by David Bowie's participation as both himself (portrayed giving a concert early in the movie) and as the main contributor to the soundtrack. Bowie's music from his albums made in Berlin during 1976-77 is heavily featured throughout the picture, and as he was at the very peak of his popularity during the late 1970s-early 1980s, his presence helped boost the film's commercial success.

The film shocked European audiences. The heroin plague that swept Western Europe between the mid-1970s and the early 1980s had yet to become apparent to the public, and it did just after the film's release, with the epidemic killing a significant number of European youth. The film depicted in very realistic detail all the proceedings of heroin addiction: hustling and scoring, shooting up, the effects of heavy drug withdrawal and heavy drug usage, the thinning of the body and the shootup scars, the socialising in rundown neighbourhoods such as peripheral train stations, back alleys, often too high to keep one's eyes open and dropping onto the floor in a stupor, scenes all too familiar to urban citizens in West Germany, Switzerland, The Netherlands, Belgium, Italy and France in those years.

Christiane and her cohorts are seen losing consciousness in decrepit lavatory cublicles amidst urine, vomit and blood, injecting in close-ups, cleaning and re-filling syringes directly from the toilet bowl, vomiting all over themselves and falling asleep right on top of it. Also, the depiction of young addicts from seemingly normal families was particularly alarming: junkies at the time were still popularly perceived as much older, wilder characters, such as those depicted in Dennis Hopper's Easy Rider or in Lou Reed's songs. Christiane turns 14 halfway in the film, the same age as her friend Babsi, who fatally overdoses. Christiane's boyfriend in the film is 15, portrayed by a 14-year-old actor. Their cohorts, two of them also fatally overdosing in the film, are not older than 16, as reported by end titles recalling the birth and death dates of the real-life individuals portrayed in the movie. The fact that the characters prostitute themselves to obtain drugs, both hetero- and homosexually, at such a young age, revolted audiences.

Η Κριστιάνε Φελσερίνο[SUP]ου[/SUP] γράφει πλέον στο προσωπικό της ιστολόγιο στο Stern, προωθώντας και το ομώνυμο με το ιστολόγιο βιβλίο της (Mein zweites Leben, Η δεύτερη ζωή μου), το οποίο έγραψε με τη Σόνια Βούκοβιτς.

Για όποιους θυμούνται την ιστορία από εκείνη την μακρινή εποχή, σε μια κοινωνία ενός άλλου πλανήτη, αποσπώ λίγα στοιχεία από το βιογραφικό της για όσα ακολούθησαν μετά από την έκδοση του βιβλίου:

Η “Christiane F.”, που γεννήθηκε το 1962 στο Αμβούργο, μετατράπηκε σε καλτ φιγούρα και αντιηρωίδα μιας ολόκληρης γενιάς. Έζησε στην κοινότητα των πανκ του Αμβούργου, στα ελληνικά νησιά, στην Underground σκηνή του Βερολίνου και κοντά στην οικογένεια ενός ελβετικού εκδότη. Συνάντησε σταρ της ροκ όπως οι David Bowie, Nick Cave, Nina Hagen και Depeche Mode αλλά και διακεκριμένους λόγιους όπως ο Friedrich Dürrenmatt και ο Loriot. Ακολουθεί μέχρι σήμερα πρόγραμμα μεθαδόνης. Το 1996 έφερε στον κόσμο έναν γιο.

Ενδολεξιλογική διασύνδεση


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

rogne said:


> Θαύμα! Υπάρχουν τελικά και ξανθοί τσιγγάνοι (όπως υπάρχει θεσμικός ρατσισμός και εκτός Ελλαδιστάν)...





SBE said:


> Υπάρχουν ξανθοί τσιγγάνοι σε μια χώρα που πάνω από το 50% του πληθυσμού είναι ξανθοί.
> Επιπλέον, στην Ιρλανδία υπάρχει αναγνωρισμένη μειονότητα νομάδων ιρλανδικής καταγωγής οι οποίοι ζουν όπως οι Ρομά, δίπλα στους Ρομά και κάνουν και παιδιά μαζί τους.
> 
> ΥΓ Συμφωνώ ότι η ιρλανδική αστυνομία το παράκανε (άλλωστε οι Ιρλανδοί δεν είναι και τα πιο έξυπνα παιδιά). Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι το παράκαναν.



Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω πώς χειρίστηκαν το θέμα οι Ιρλανδοί και δεν είναι το νήμα αυτό κατάλληλο να δούμε πώς χειρίζεται η κοινωνία μας το ζήτημα της «Μαρίας των Φαρσάλων». Ωστόσο, δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε ρατσισμός η εύλογη απορία πώς δύο μελαχρινοί Βούλγαροι βγάζουν δύο ξανθά κοριτσάκια κι ένα κοκκινομάλλικο. Βιολογική απορία είναι. Αν την έχω την απορία, μήπως πρέπει να μην την πω από φόβο μη θεωρηθώ ρατσιστής;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2013)

Διάβασα στην έγκυρη Daily Mail ότι ο πατέρας αυτών των παιδιών έχει γονίδιο albino στην οικογένειά του. Για ποιο κοκκινομάλλικο μιλάς, όμως; Εγώ είδα ένα με βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά, όχι φυσικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ είδα ένα με βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά, όχι φυσικά.


Να, είδες, ρώτησα και λύθηκε ήδη μια απορία μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2013)

Για την ακρίβεια, σ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία και το κοκκινομάλλικο κοριτσάκι και η αδελφή του που το κρατάει αγκαλιά έχουν βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, σ' αυτή τη φωτογραφία και το κοκκινομάλλικο κοριτσάκι και η αδελφή του που το κρατάει αγκαλιά έχουν βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά.
> 
> View attachment 4173


Περίπου. Η μεγάλη κοκκινομάλλα αδελφή κρατά ένα ξανθό παιδάκι και η μαμά κρατά το κοκκινομάλλικο.
Για το οποίο διάβασα το εξής:
»Σε εικόνες που μετέδωσε η τηλεόραση, η Σάσεβα κρατούσε ένα παιδί με βαμμένα κόκκινα μαλλιά το οποίο φαίνεται ότι πάσχει από αλφισμό, μια πάθηση στην οποία δεν υπάρχει παραγωγή μελανίνης».


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε ρατσισμός η εύλογη απορία πώς δύο μελαχρινοί Βούλγαροι βγάζουν δύο ξανθά κοριτσάκια κι ένα κοκκινομάλλικο. Βιολογική απορία είναι. Αν την έχω την απορία, μήπως πρέπει να μην την πω από φόβο μη θεωρηθώ ρατσιστής;



Ξέρω 'γω, σε καφενειακές κουβέντες, φαντάζομαι ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ν' αναρωτιέται κανείς τέτοια πράγματα. Εδώ όμως έγινε κάτι σαν πανευρωπαϊκός (εν τέλει) σάλος σχετικά με το πώς είναι ποτέ δυνατόν οι μαυριδεροί τσιγγάνοι να έχουν ξανθά μωρά, και αμέσως βγήκε το συμπέρασμα ότι "μπα, σίγουρα τα έκλεψαν, τέτοια κάνουν αυτοί". Να το πούμε τώρα όλο αυτό "εύλογη βιολογική απορία" των θεσμών; Δεν είδα ωστόσο κανένα θεσμό ν' απορεί πώς γίνεται να είμαι εγώ καραφλός ενώ όλο μου το σόι μέχρι τέταρτης γενιάς είναι μαλλιάδες. Κι άμα αρχίσουν να είναι στοχευμένες οι εύλογες βιολογικές απορίες των θεσμών, έχουμε κάτι που κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια, όχι; 

Δεν συνεχίζω τον σχολιασμό εδώ, προφανώς είναι ακατάλληλο το νήμα. Ας μεταφερθεί, αν υπάρχει ανάγκη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

ΟΚ, ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε καφενειακές απορίες χωρίς να θεωρηθούμε ρατσιστές. 

Ωστόσο, δεν ξέρω κι αν είμαι έτοιμος να διακρίνω θεσμικό ρατσισμό σ' αυτή την περίπτωση. Υπάρχει κάποια απόσταση από την υποχρέωση της πολιτείας να διερευνήσει την υπόθεση μέχρι το «μπα, σίγουρα τα έκλεψαν, τέτοια κάνουν αυτοί», το οποίο καλό θα είναι να ξέρουμε ποιοι το είπαν και να μη θεωρήσουμε ότι οι «θεσμοί» (ποιοι θεσμοί;) είναι οπωσδήποτε ρατσιστικοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2013)

Καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε ότι, τελικά, το παιδί δεν ανήκε στην οικογένεια όπου βρέθηκε.
Επίσης, ότι η συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια έχει δηλώσει πολύ περισσότερα παιδιά από όσα βρέθηκαν και καταμετρήθηκαν.
Αυτά είναι πραγματικά θέματα, με ενδεχόμενες προεκτάσεις σε κύκλους πολύ μακρινούς από τους καταυλισμούς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Μου λύσατε την απορία με τα κόκκινα μαλλιά του παιδιού. 
Όμως η ερμηνεία για τα γονίδια του πατέρα δεν είναι επαρκής εξήγηση, χρειάζεται να είναι φορείς και οι δύο γονείς - πιθανόν να είναι κι η μητέρα. Από την άλλη υπάρχει η επίσης κομπογιανίτικη αλλά λογική ερμηνεία: μοιάζουν τα παιδιά στους γονείς τους; Στην πιο πάνω φωτογραφία η μεγάλη κόρη και το αγοράκι φαίνεται να μοιάζουν στη μητέρα τους. Τα άλλα δύο δεν ξέρω. Είναι πολύ μικρά ακόμα. 

Άλλη απορία: αφού είπαν ότι η μικρή Μαρία είναι 5-6 κι όχι 4 όπως είχαν αρχικά πει, τελικά πόσο είναι;

Rogne, δεν είναι φαλακρός ο πατέρας σου; Έστω και λίγο; Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό που κληροδοτείται με το Υ. 
Εγώ πάντως όταν ήμουνα μικρή ήμουνα φωτοτυπία της μητέρας μου στην ίδια ηλικία, και όπως μου έδειξε ένα από αυτά το προγράμματα που έχουν στο μουσείο φυσικής ιστορίας, που κάθεσαι μπροστά σε μια οθόνη και σου δείχνει πώς θα είσαι στα γεράματα, θα γίνω πάλι σαν τη μητέρα μου σε 30-40 χρόνια (το οποίο είναι πολύ καλό παρεμπιπτόντως). 

Α, και κάτι ακόμα: τον περασμένο μήνα στην Πάτρα έξω από τη Μητρόπολη κάθονταν μια γυναίκα και δύο παιδιά, Ρομά. Η γυναίκα και το αγοράκι ήταν μελαχρινοί- υπερβολικά. Το κοριτσάκι που ήταν γύρω στα 7-8 είχε μια μακριά ξανθιά αλογοουρά, χρυσαφί, όχι πλατινέ, και έντονα πράσινα μάτια και είχε το χρώμα που έχουν όλοι οι ξανθοί που έχουν μαυρίσει στον ήλιο. Δεν έμοιαζε δηλαδή περίπτωση αλφισμού. Ένα υγιέστατο ξανθό παιδάκι με σταράτη όψη. Και εμφάνιση προς Σκανδιναβία μεριά (η μικρή Μαρία μοιάζει για Ρωσσία μεριά). Φυσικά μου έκανε εντύπωση, αλλά με έπιασε η πολιτική ορθότητα και δεν έδωσα περισσότερη σημασία. 

Α, και εγώ από την αρχή ήμουνα σίγουρη ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να είναι κλεμμένο παιδί η μικρή. Αν την είχαν κλέψει με σκοπό το εμπόριο βρεφών θα την είχαν πουλήσει αμέσως, δεν θα την κράταγαν. Και δε νομίζω ότι οι πάμφτωχοι και πλανόδιοι θα αγόραζαν παιδί για να το μεγαλώσουν σα δικό τους.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

Το πρώτο τσακάλι των αρμόδιων θεσμών ήταν, λέει, αυτό εδώ. Πώς τώρα θεωρήθηκε υποχρέωση της πολιτείας να διερευνηθεί η "υπόθεση" της ξανθότητας των τσιγγάνων, εμένα με ξεπερνά. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, τη "διερεύνηση" ανέλαβε ευλόγως ο Πυλώνας της Δημοκρατίας, η Τέταρτη Εξουσία, μπλα-μπλα. Α, και τα σώματα ασφαλείας, φυσικά, με μερικές εισβολές σε καταυλισμούς ανά την επικράτεια, για να βρουν κι άλλα απαχθέντα βρέφη, τη μικρή Μαντλίν, τον γιο του Μπεν, κ.ο.κ. Όλα καλώς καμωμένα...


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Rogne, δεν είναι φαλακρός ο πατέρας σου; Έστω και λίγο; Αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό που κληροδοτείται με το Υ.



Χαχαχα! Όχι, δεν είναι, ούτε καν λίγο...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Νομίζω πως η υστερία που ξέσπασε στα ΜΜΕ δεν έχει απόλυτη σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, εξάλλου, πολλοί Έλληνες έναν ρατσισμό τον έχουν. Η εικόνα που έχω είναι η εξής: κάποιος είδε ένα ξανθό παιδάκι μαζί με τη συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια και έκανε καταγγελία. Πήγαν να την ελέγξουν και βρήκαν ότι όλα τα έγγραφα της συγκεκριμένης οικογένειας ήταν πλαστά, και μάλιστα για το πιστοποιητικό γέννησης της Μαρίας είχε υπογράψει η θετή μάνα της με άλλο, ψεύτικο όνομα. Δηλαδή, βεβαίωσε η ίδια με ψεύτικο όνομα ότι η ίδια με το αληθινό της όνομα γέννησε το κοριτσάκι στο σπίτι. Και μετά, τους πήραν το παιδί για να κάνουν εξετάσεις. Που πράγματι, δεν ήταν δικό τους. Βέβαια, φαίνεται πως είπαν την αλήθεια και πράγματι κάποιος τους το έδωσε να το μεγαλώσουν.

Αν οι υπάλληλοι στα έξι περίπου ληξιαρχεία και στους πεντ' έξι δήμους που είχε πλαστές οικογενειακές μερίδες το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι είχαν κάνει τη δουλειά τους, θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολο να μη φοβάται τώρα ένας μελαχροινός γονιός ότι θα του πάρουν το ξανθό παιδί του να του κάνουν τεστ ντιενέι, όπως έγινε στην Ιρλανδία. Εκεί εντοπίζεται, κτγμ, το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Α, και εγώ από την αρχή ήμουνα σίγουρη ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να είναι κλεμμένο παιδί η μικρή. Αν την είχαν κλέψει με σκοπό το εμπόριο βρεφών θα την είχαν πουλήσει αμέσως, δεν θα την κράταγαν. Και δε νομίζω ότι οι πάμφτωχοι και πλανόδιοι θα αγόραζαν παιδί για να το μεγαλώσουν σα δικό τους.


+1, SBE.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

rogne said:


> Χαχαχα! Όχι, δεν είναι, ούτε καν λίγο...



ΟΚ, δεν ρωτάω το επόμενο γιατί θα παρεξηγηθείς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Themis said:


> +1, SBE.



Θέμη,να διευκρινήσω ότι εντούτοις δεν αποκλείεται η περίπτωση εκμετάλλευσης ανηλίκου. 
Απλά θεώρησα ότι έγινε με τη συναίνεση των φυσικών γονιών.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, δεν ρωτάω το επόμενο γιατί θα παρεξηγηθείς.



Όχι, καλέ, ρώτα!


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

rogne said:


> Όχι, καλέ, ρώτα!


E, αφού επιμένεις.
Μοιάζετε σε τίποτ'άλλο; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μοιάζετε;
Μήπως έχασες τα μαλλιά σου γιατί ξέρω γω, δεν είχες τα γονίδια αλλά είχες αβιταμίνωση;
Μήπως είσαι η τυχαία μετάλλαξη;


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> E, αφού επιμένεις.
> Μοιάζετε σε τίποτ'άλλο; Είσαι σίγουρος ότι μοιάζετε;
> Μήπως έχασες τα μαλλιά σου γιατί ξέρω γω, δεν είχες τα γονίδια αλλά είχες αβιταμίνωση;
> Μήπως είσαι η τυχαία μετάλλαξη;



Όλο και καλύτερο γίνεται! Μοιάζουμε σε αρκετά, ναι, και σε άλλα τόσα με τη μητέρα μου. Ούτε θυμάμαι ούτε έχω ακούσει τίποτα για αβιταμίνωση (και πόσο στοχευμένη να ήταν πια;...). Προτιμώ σαφώς να είμαι η τυχαία μετάλλαξη, ευχαριστώ για το κομπλιμάν.:up:

Και ένα σχετικό εφήμερο: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=393691


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2013)

Για τους πιστούς:
On your computer or web TV this Sunday: Der Rosenkavalier, the first-ever live stream from the Vienna State Opera. It's Renée's first Marschallin in the city where the opera is set! Here's the link to watch live: http://www.staatsoperlive.com/en/


----------



## Irini (Oct 26, 2013)

Άσχετο και η πιο ειδική στη βιολογία δεν είμαι για να το εξηγήσω με κάθε λεπτομέρεια, αλλά, αν και κληρονομούμε τα γονίδια από τους γονείς και συνήθως αυτό σημαίνει πως τα χαρακτηριστικά μας θα μοιάζουν σ' αυτούς (εγώ ας πούμε είμαι κοπιπάστα του πατέρα μου κι ο αδερφός μου φωτοκόπια της μητέρας μας), αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Oι διάφοροι πιθανοί συνδυασμοί επίτρέπουν στο άλφα ή βήτα γονίδιο να είναι το κυρίαρχο. Ειδικά όσον αφορά το χρώμα μαλιών, ματιών και τα λοιπά, έχει κάτι να κάνει με την παραγωγή μελανίνης, αλλά μη με ρωτήσετε για λεπτομέρειες, εδώ και χρόνια δυστυχώς μόνο κανα πέρασμα από ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα κάνω, δεν έχω ανοίξει βιβλίο βιολογίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2013)

Εγώ π.χ. δεν μοιάζω με κανέναν συγγενή μου, εκτός κι αν λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν το χρώμα μαλλιών, οπότε μοιάζω με το 60% των Ελλήνων.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Mέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει οικογένειες που να μην υπάρχει κάποια έστω και ελάχιστη ομοιότητα- η οποία συνήθως είναι πιο έντονη στην παιδική ηλικία και μετά χάνεται. Όχι απαράιτητα γονιών- παιδιών αλλά παπούδων- εγγονών, κλπ. Τα χρώματα είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Καιρικά φαινόμενα: εν ΗΒ αναμένεται μεγάλη θαλασσοταραχή, θυελλώδεις άνεμοι πολλών μποφώρ, βροχές στα πεδινά και γενικώς, το τέλος του κόσμου (τώρα πάντως έχει λιακάδα και ζέστη, φυσάει όμως κι αυτό το δέντρο εδώ απ'έξω το βλέπω κι ανησυχώ). Τα φαινόμενα θα επιδεινωθούν σταδιακά από τα δυτικά τη νύχτα της Κυριακής και είμαστε στο πορτοκαλί. 
Αλλά δεν το λέω αυτό για να μιλήσω για τον καιρό αλλά για το όνομα του μετεωρολογικού φαινομένου. Όπως λέμε Κατρίνα, Σάντι κλπ. Ε, εδώ Κυριακή βράδυ θα έχουμε τη νύχτα του Αγίου Ιούδα (Θαδαίου). Δεν ξέρω πως προέκυψε το όνομα ούτε ποιός το έβγαλε (δεν ήξερα καν ότι ο Απόστολος Ιούδας Θαδδαίος είχε γιορτή, και μάλιστα σε προτεσταντική χώρα) αλλά κάτι τέτοια αρέσουν στα ΜΜΕ. Και ναααααααα κάτι τίτλοι St Jude's Day Storm και πάει λέγοντας. 

ΥΓ Προς το παρόν κάθομαι στον ήλιο και μάλλον πρέπει σήμερα να τελειώσω όλες τις δουλειές μου γιατί αύριο άμα γίνει καμιά διακοπή ρεύματος θα έχω πρόβλημα. Κι άμα χάσω και το ιντερνέτ, πάει...


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> άνεμοι πολλών μποφώρ





SBE said:


> τη νύχτα του Αγίου Ιούδα (Θαδαίου). [...] (δεν ήξερα καν ότι ο Απόστολος Ιούδας Θαδδαίος είχε γιορτή



Εμ, γι' αυτό φωνάζω για την απλογράφηση των ξένων λέξεων και των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων. Στα αγγλικά είναι Beaufort το όνομα του αξιωματικού του ναυτικού που έγινε και ναύαρχος και μας έδωσε και την κλίμακα. Κάποτε λέγαμε για την κλίμακα *Μπωφόρ*, τώρα τα απλοποιήσαμε, όλα ελπίζω, και γράφουμε για τον *Μποφόρ* και τα *μποφόρ* ή τα *μποφόρια* (και με τίποτα για *_μποφώρ_!).

Δεν πειράζουμε ωστόσο τα παραδοσιακά ονόματα της Βίβλου. Από τις δύο εκδοχές που έδωσες κρατάμε τον _Θαδδαίο_ με τα δύο _δ_.

Πάω να διαβάσω για τα επικείμενα φαινόμενα. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και μη μας τα στείλετε αποδώ!


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Ωχ, σήμερα είναι η μέρα των ορθογραφικών... 

ΥΓ Σίγουρα θα κυκλοφορήσουν πολλές φωτογραφίες με κύματα στα υψη. Εγώ για καλό και για κακό έφερα μέσα ό,τι είχε μείνει στο μπαλκόνι, στρίμωξα και τις γλάστρες σε μια γωνία, έκανα τστστς με τους απέναντι που άφησαν τα παιδιά τους να παίξουν έξω, δίπλα σε σκαλωσιές και πολύ θα ήθελα να απολάυσω το φθινοπωρινό φώς, αλλά η δουλειά δε με αφήνει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Για τους πιστούς:
> On your computer or web TV this Sunday: Der Rosenkavalier, the first-ever live stream from the Vienna State Opera. It's Renée's first Marschallin in the city where the opera is set! Here's the link to watch live: http://www.staatsoperlive.com/en/


Πιστός της συγκεκριμένης όπερας δεν είμαι, ούτε από απόσταση. Αλλά περίεργος είμαι. Και διαπίστωσα ότι μου ζητούσαν λεφτά για να παρακολουθήσω!

Δεν το έψαξα πολύ γιατί προτιμούσα έτσι κι αλλιώς να δω την παρακάτω παράσταση με Σόλτι και Κίρι Τε Κανάουα (κούκλα ακόμα εδώ, στα 40 της). Αλλά σε λίγο, έτσι που πάει, θα μας ζητάνε λεφτά να δούμε και τα γιουτιουμπάκια.


(Τελικά ούτε το γιουτιουμπάκι βλέπεται χωρίς υπότιτλους. Μουσικά είναι εντελώς αδιάφορη αυτή η όπερα.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κάποτε λέγαμε για την κλίμακα *Μπωφόρ*, τώρα τα απλοποιήσαμε, όλα ελπίζω, και γράφουμε για τον *Μποφόρ* και τα *μποφόρ* ή τα *μποφόρια* (και με τίποτα για *_μποφώρ_!).
> 
> Δεν πειράζουμε ωστόσο τα παραδοσιακά ονόματα της Βίβλου.



Γιατί; Για να μην θυμώσει η εκκλησία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί; Για να μην θυμώσει η εκκλησία;


Γιατί; Κρατάμε τον _Ποσειδώνα_ ως έχει για να μη θυμώσει το δωδεκάθεο; Τα βιβλικά είναι εξελληνισμένα και μέρος μακράς παράδοσης. Τι να κάνεις με τα «μέρη Τύρου και Σιδώνος»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2013)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα τοπωνύμια είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα τοπωνύμια είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


Καθόλου. Για όλα τα κύρια ονόματα προσπαθούμε να βρούμε ένα σύστημα που να έχει λογική και να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε όλοι καλύτερα, να μη γράφει ο καθένας ό,τι του κατέβει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2013)

Δεν είναι εύκολο, τελικά, να βρεις μια σωστή ανάγνωση. Όλο και κάποιο λάθος θα υπάρχει, για μερικές αράδες κείμενο. Εδώ, η Ειρήνη Παππά (το 1962) τονίζει το Ο του "Ο που σ' είδε στο αίμα να ζεις και στην πέτρα" σαν να ήταν Ω. Εγώ θα το διάβαζα σαν οριστικό άρθρο, χωρίς να σταματήσω: "Οπουσείδε". Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Εγώ θα το διάβαζα σαν οριστικό άρθρο, χωρίς να σταματήσω: "Οπουσείδε". Συμφωνείτε;


Εγώ συμφωνώ. Καλημέρα. Το κακό με το τόνισμα του άρθρου/αντωνυμίας δεν είναι μόνο που γίνεται επιφώνημα. Μπορεί επίσης να ακουστεί και σαν «όπου»: «ξεφωνίζοντας όπου σ' είδε». Ευτυχώς, μετά το «ξεφωνίζοντας» αλλάζει σελίδα.

Άλλο θέμα:
Διάβαζα για τις «ηχηρές απουσίες στην παρέλαση» και την πρόταση Πάγκαλου να καταργηθούν πια οι παρελάσεις και θυμήθηκα το αντιπολεμικό σύνθημα των χρόνων του πολέμου στο Βιετνάμ «They gave a war and nobody came». They gave a parade and nobody came. Πάντα η καλύτερη λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

Για την ακρίβεια (επειδή άκουσα το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα) ο Πάγκαλος είπε να καταργηθεί η παρέλαση _της Θεσσαλονίκης_ και να μείνει μόνο μία, της 25ης Μαρτίου στην Αθήνα (και επιχειρηματολόγησε και σχετικά).


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

Ναι, ο μαξιμαλισμός ήταν δικός μου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι εύκολο, τελικά, να βρεις μια σωστή ανάγνωση. Όλο και κάποιο λάθος θα υπάρχει, για μερικές αράδες κείμενο. Εδώ, η Ειρήνη Παππά (το 1962) τονίζει το Ο του "Ο που σ' είδε στο αίμα να ζεις και στην πέτρα" σαν να ήταν Ω. Εγώ θα το διάβαζα σαν οριστικό άρθρο, χωρίς να σταματήσω: "Οπουσείδε". Συμφωνείτε;


Συμφωνώ, αρκεί να υπάρχει μια έστω ανεπαίσθητη παύση ανάμεσα στο ο και το που. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει όντως κίνδυνος να μπερδευτεί με το κλητικό ω.
Να σου φέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
Σε ένα καρπάθικο νανούρισμα λέει: _μην κατελύσει τ' α φορεί, μην (δ)ει τ' ους ανημένει. _
Δηλαδή, να μη λιώσει αυτά που φοράει (τα ρούχα), να μη δει αυτούς που περιμένει (τους ξενιτεμένους).
Θυμάμαι τον πατέρα να τονίζει ελαφρά το "α" και το "ους". Ακολουθώντας, ίσως, έναν αρχαιοπρεπή τονισμό; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι εύκολο, τελικά, να βρεις μια σωστή ανάγνωση. Όλο και κάποιο λάθος θα υπάρχει, για μερικές αράδες κείμενο. Εδώ, η Ειρήνη Παππά (το 1962) τονίζει το Ο του "Ο που σ' είδε στο αίμα να ζεις και στην πέτρα" σαν να ήταν Ω. Εγώ θα το διάβαζα σαν οριστικό άρθρο, χωρίς να σταματήσω: "Οπουσείδε". Συμφωνείτε;


+1.

Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι

Τα αυγά απού μαζώναμε δεν τα παίρναμε όλα εμείς, αλλά εδίδαμε και του παπά, ως μας είχε δοσμένο το κόνισμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Άλλο θέμα:
> Διάβαζα για τις «ηχηρές απουσίες στην παρέλαση» και την πρόταση Πάγκαλου να καταργηθούν πια οι παρελάσεις και θυμήθηκα το αντιπολεμικό σύνθημα των χρόνων του πολέμου στο Βιετνάμ «They gave a war and nobody came». They gave a parade and nobody came. Πάντα η καλύτερη λύση.



Zor and Zam - The Monkees






Two little kings playing a game
They gave a war and nobody came
“Suppose they gave a war and no one came?” Carl Sandburg’s epic poem _The People, Yes_ (1936) included a line that, in a different form, became one of America’s best-known antiwar slogans. _Sandburg’s poem portrayed a little girl who, while watching her first military parade, observes,_“Sometime they’ll give a war and nobody will come.” This thought didn’t attract much attention when it first appeared, nor for many years thereafter. In 1961 _Scientific American_ editor James R. Newman wrote a letter to the _Washington Post_ in which he misremembered Sandburg’s line as “Suppose they gave a war and no one came?” Writer Charlotte E. Keyes saw Newman’s letter and filed it away for future reference. In 1966 Keyes wrote an article for _McCall’s_ magazine about her war protester son Gene, using Newman’s misrecollection of Sandburg’s line as its title. This title soon showed up on a bumper sticker that was held up by news anchor David Brinkley on his NBC newscast. After that the saying caught fire, with little awareness of its origins. It has been misattributed to Arlo Guthrie, Allen Ginsberg, Bertolt Brecht, and others. Some think the saying originated with Sandburg’s colleague Thornton Wilder, but no evidence has been offered to confirm this.

Verdict: James Newman’s adaptation of Carl Sandburg, publicized by Charlotte Keyes.
http://www.genekeyes.com/CHET/Chet-1.html#Suppose
In the poem, the line is said by a little girl who sees a group of soldiers marching in a parade. It’s from a part of the poem in which Sandburg seems to foresee the potential devastation of a second and possibly a third world war: 
 “_The first world war came and its cost was laid on the people. 
The second world war — the third — what will be the cost. 
And will it repay the people for what they pay?... 
The little girl saw her first troop parade and asked, 
‘What are those?’ 
‘Soldiers.’ 
‘What are soldiers?’ 
‘They are for war. They fight and each tries to kill as many of the other side as he can.’ 
The girl held still and studied. 
‘Do you know ... I know something?’ 
‘Yes, what is it you know?’ 
‘Sometime they’ll give a war and nobody will come.’

_http://www.quotecounterquote.com/2011/12/suppose-they-gave-war-and-nobody-came.html






Another variation, “What If They Gave a War and No One Came,” surfaced in 1968 as the title of a song by the now forgotten "Symphonopop" composer and musician Jonna Gault. And, in 1972, poet Allen Ginsberg echoed her version in his 1972 poem “Graffiti,” which included the lines “What if someone gave a war & Nobody came? / Life would ring the bells of Ecstasy and Forever be Itself again.”


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2013)

[τρίβει τα χέρια της] In Almost Every European Country, Bikes Are Outselling New Cars [/τρίβει τα χέρια της]


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2013)

Ο Ζουγανέλης τώρα στον Σκάι, στο Ευθέως. Πέταξε μερικά ψιλολερναία για μοναδική εννοιολογική γλώσσα, για το μονοτονικό και το πόσο μπαμπέσικα το έφαγαν και για την κατάργηση των αρχαίων (που έχουν επιστρέψει εδώ και 20 χρόνια) αλλά ευτυχώς πρόλαβε η συζήτηση και γύρισε αλλού, πριν μας αποτελειώσει με τις λερναιριές. Τι θέλουν οι καλλιτέχνες και ασχολούνται με την πολιτική και τις επιστήμες; Μια χαρά συμπαθέστατος είναι ο Ζουγανέλης, για να μην θυμηθούμε τώρα τα του Σαββόπουλου.


----------



## Costas (Nov 5, 2013)

1 500 trésors pillés par les nazis retrouvés à Munich (Le Monde)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2013)

Τα δικά μας ΜΜΕ μπορεί να έχουν υιοθετήσει τις γελοιότητες του τύπου "η τριανταπεντάχρονη", "ο σαραντάχρονος", "η πενηνταπεντάχρονη", αλλά βάρδα μη σε πιάσουν στο στόμα τους οι αγγλικές φυλλάδες: Γιαγιάδες και παππούδες αποκαλούνται όλοι όσοι αποκτήσει εγγόνι, ακόμα κι αν είναι κοτσονάτοι 45άρηδες.

Grandmother refuses to budge from home of 30 years.
The hilarious moment a grandmother accidentally threw her DRINK instead of confetti
Grandmother walks away unscathed despite ploughing her car into a two-ton car wash because she mistook it for a car park exit
False widow bite left grandfather fighting for life

Πριν από λίγο καιρό, που ένας 37χρονος σκότωσε την εγγονή της 46χρονης ερωμένης του, σύμφωνα με την Daily Mail ήταν step-grandfather, και όχι "ο τριανταεφτάχρονος", όπως θα ήταν στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...24-hour-watch-jail-death-threats-inmates.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Μεγάλη πλάκα χτες στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα στο κανάλι της Βουλής. Τελειώνει η συνεδρίαση για την ψήφο δυσπιστίας, αρχίζουν και τρέχουν προς τα πάνω τα γράμματα με τους συντελεστές της μετάδοσης, κόβεται ο ήχος από την αίθουσα και παίζει ατάκα μια άρια από σοπράνο σε στιγμές υψηλής βιρτουοζιτέ τύπου Μότσαρτ στον Μαγεμένο Αυλό (δυστυχώς δεν είμαι γνώστης να σας πω ποιο κομμάτι ποιας όπερας ήταν). Καλύτερο ηχητικό ντύσιμο της θεατρικής παράστασης δεν μπορούσε να γίνει. Μ' έπιασε νευρικό γέλιο. Το πήραν είδηση και το 'κοψαν μετά. Εκτός κι αν το 'κανε επίτηδες το τεχνικό προσωπικό, οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ρισπέκτ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κάτι αντίστοιχο έπαθα εγώ στη μεσημβρινή διακοπή, όπου έβαλαν κάποιο ρέκβιεμ να παίζει. Δεν ήταν του Φορέ, ίσως ήταν του Φόρε.


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Δεν το 'πιασα, αυτό το "Φόρε". Για κάν' το λιανά!


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2013)

Ο Φόρος, του Φόρου, τον Φόρο, *ω Φόρε*. Οι Φόροι, των Φόρων, τους Φόρους, ω Φόροι.
:)


----------



## Costas (Nov 10, 2013)

Α, εγώ προς στιγμήν σκέφτηκα ότι έγραψες λάθος το Φώραι :devil:


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... όπου έβαλαν κάποιο ρέκβιεμ να παίζει. Δεν ήταν του Φορέ, ίσως ήταν του Φόρε.


Fare fuori , οι φόροι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2013)

Πάλι σεισμός;

ΥΓ Ωρεοί, αρχική εκτίμηση 4,8: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=343420


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Πάλι σεισμός;



Δεδομένου ότι στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν πάνω από 1000 σεισμοί -τον χρόνο- άνω των 4 ρίχτερ, δεν θα έλεγα ότι το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος της πρότασής σου χρειάζεται. Ούτε και το "πάλι".


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεδομένου ότι στην Ελλάδα συμβαίνουν πάνω από 1000 σεισμοί -τον χρόνο- άνω των 4 ρίχτερ, δεν θα έλεγα ότι το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος της πρότασής σου χρειάζεται. Ούτε και το "πάλι".


Δίκιο έχεις! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Άκου εκεί ΜΕΛΟ!
http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/i-prokiriksi-tis-ektelesis-819462


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2013)

Χμ... μια οργάνωση που δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά, δηλαδή πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη, αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη για μια δολοφονία που έγινε πριν από... πόσες μέρες; Η αντιτρομοκρατική λέει ότι η προκήρυξη είναι γνήσια, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει αυτό. Γνήσια ως προς τι και με ποια κριτήρια; Έχουν υπόψη την οργάνωση; Ξέρουν κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε; Ας δούμε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Δεν φαίνεται ωστόσο να είναι ΜΕΛΟ, εκτός αν ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό η zougla.gr, που γράφει:
Η πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη οργάνωση «Μαχόμενες Επαναστατικές Λαϊκές Ομάδες» ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για τη δολοφονία κτλ.

Στην αρχή της προκήρυξης διαβάζω: «Οι Μαχόμενες Λαϊκές Επαναστατικές Δυνάμεις». Έτσι, ούτε ένα καθωσπρέπει ακρώνυμο δεν φτιάχνουν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν φαίνεται ωστόσο να είναι ΜΕΛΟ, εκτός αν ξέρει κάτι διαφορετικό η zougla.gr, που γράφει:
> Η πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη οργάνωση «Μαχόμενες Επαναστατικές Λαϊκές Ομάδες» ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για τη δολοφονία κτλ.
> 
> Στην αρχή της προκήρυξης διαβάζω: «Οι Μαχόμενες Λαϊκές Επαναστατικές Δυνάμεις». Έτσι, ούτε ένα καθωσπρέπει ακρώνυμο δεν φτιάχνουν.








—Are you the JPF?
—F... off! 
—What?
—"JPF", cor... We're the PFJ!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Πάντως, θα μπορούσε ο ιστότοπος να είχε κάνει και πιο χοντρό λάθος στην ονομασία της ομάδας. Να τους είχε, ας πούμε, ονομάσει *ΜΑ*χόμενο *ΛΑ*ϊκό *ΚΙ*νημα *ΕΣ*ωτερικού.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, θα μπορούσε ο ιστότοπος να είχε κάνει και πιο χοντρό λάθος στην ονομασία της ομάδας. Να τους είχε, ας πούμε, ονομάσει *ΜΑ*χόμενο *ΛΑ*ϊκό *ΚΙ*νημα *ΕΣ*ωτερικού.



Weeell, that'd show 'em, huh? But it could be suicidal, couldn't it?

The Judean People's Front Crack Suicide Squad






Or spermicidal, perhaps... 
("I'm not getting shot out of that thing. What if he's masturbating? I'm liable to end up on the ceiling.")


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Το φοβερό είναι ότι η είδηση ανεβαίνει σε άλλους ιστότοπους με ΜΛΕΔ, αλλά στη Ζούγκλα, απ' όπου ξεκίνησε, παραμένει το ΜΕΛΟ! Είμαι περίεργος πότε θα το διορθώσουν (έχω κρατήσει ωστόσο ντοκουμέντα ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2013)

Εγώ είμαι περίεργος για το μη γλωσσικό σκέλος της υπόθεσης. Κανονικά πρέπει να γίνει άρση απορρήτου των κλήσεων που δέχθηκαν τα γραφεία της Ζούγκλας για να βρεθούν έστω κάποια στοιχεία σχετικά με το ποιος και από πού τηλεφώνησε για να δώσει την πληροφορία για το στικάκι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2013)

Αυτά φαντάζομαι γίνονται ήδη, Έλλη, απλά δεν χρειάζονται όλες οι λεπτομέρειες μέχρι να βρεθεί άκρη. 
Μάλιστα η κανονική "πολιτισμένη' αντίδραση στα ΜΜΕ όταν τους έρχεται ένα τέτοιο τηλεφώνημα είναι να ενημερώσουν την αστυνομία και να κανονίσουν την αποκλειστικότητα της είδησης και μετά όλα τα άλλα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Χμ... μια οργάνωση που δεν έχει ακουστεί ξανά, δηλαδή πρωτοεμφανιζόμενη, αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη για μια δολοφονία που έγινε πριν από... πόσες μέρες; Η αντιτρομοκρατική λέει ότι η προκήρυξη είναι γνήσια, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει αυτό. Γνήσια ως προς τι και με ποια κριτήρια; Έχουν υπόψη την οργάνωση; Ξέρουν κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε; Ας δούμε...


Σήμερα είναι η επέτειος του Πολυτεχνείου, δεν είναι τυχαίο που την έστειλαν σήμερα. Κατά τα λοιπά, για το όνομα και τέτοια, νομίζω ότι πάνω κάτω στελεχώνονται από τους ίδιους ανθρώπους αυτές οι οργανώσεις - και δεν εννοώ παρακρατικούς, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2013)

Αναρωτιέται το σχετικό άρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπίας:

Πολλά ΜΜΕ αναφέρονται κατά περίεργο τρόπο σε «Μαχόμενες Επαναστατικές Λαϊκές Ομάδες» και όχι «Μαχόμενες Λαϊκές Επαναστατικές Δυνάμεις» όπως αναφέρονται στην προκήρυξη. 

Πού είναι το περίεργο; Αντέγραψαν όλα το λάθος της Ζούγκλας (που παραμένει αδιόρθωτο). Κάποιοι κατάφεραν να βάλουν άλλο όνομα στον τίτλο και άλλο στο κείμενο. Περισσότερο μελέ παρά μελό τελικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 17, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως με παραξένεψε που έστειλαν την προκήρυξη στον Ζούγκλα που μόλις χτες έδινε βήμα στον Κασιδιάρη (εκπομπή Ζούγκλα της 15/11/13, με αμοιβαίες φιλοφρονήσεις του στιλ: _όλοι λένε και απορούν πώς ο Κασιδιάρης στις εκπομπές του Τριανταφυλλόπουλου είναι αρνάκι_, με απάντηση _Ίσως γιατί με αντιμετωπίζετε ως πολίτη και όχι ως μίασμα_ χεμ χεμ, γέλια και χαρές, για να μιλήσουνε για διαδικτυακή ψηφοφορία του Ζούγκλα που βγάζει πρώτη τη ΧΑ. Και πάνε, λοιπόν, οι τρομοκράτες και, τσουπ, στέλνουν την προκήρυξη πακέτο στον Ζούγκλα, όταν το κύριο τμήμα της προκήρυξής τους είναι ο αγώνας τους κατά των χρυσαυγιτών. Δε μου κάνει λογικό.
Δεύτερον, διάβασα προσεχτικά όλην την προκήρυξη, και δε βγάζω άκρη για τον ιδεολογικό προσανατολισμό των δραστών. Ένα συνονθύλευμα αντιμνημονιακών, αντιεξουσιαστικών, αντικαθεστωτικών, αριστερών, πατριωτικών, αναρχικών θέσεων. Τελικά τι είστε ρε παιδιά; Αναρχικοί πατριώτες; Αριστεριστές; Κομμουνιστές; Αντάρτες πόλεων; Όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι. Γιατί αυτό το "θα λιώνουμε χέρια με το σφυρί και θα κόβουμε κεφάλια με το δρεπάνι" με έστειλε. Χώρια ότι δεν έλεγε τίποτα για την ταμπακιέρα. Για την επίθεση, δηλαδή. Δεν ξέρω. Χμμ...Το καλύτερο, βέβαια, το είπε μια τύπισσα στο τουίτερ: ότι, έχει γούστο να είναι γνήσια η προκήρυξη και να τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους οι τρομοκράτες επειδή δεν τους πιστεύουμε! χεχεχε

έδιτ: είναι και μυστήρια η λέξη, με τα ήτα και τα ύψιλον και τα γιώτα, για να μην πούμε για το ξι ή το κσι, άντε να μου βρεις ομοιομορφία στα γκρικλις. 5 hashtags κυκλοφορούνε και άντε να τα μαζέψεις όλα!
#prokhryxi #prokhryxh #prokirixi #prokiriksi #prokyrhxh :twit: :twit: :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2013)

Όλι, ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει... (no further comments)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 17, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Όλι, ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει... (no further comments)



Αυτό να μου πεις! Περιμένω κι εγώ σοβαρότητα, λες και όλα τα άλλα είναι σοβαρά...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 17, 2013)

Εμ... ;)
(το κακό είναι πως αν και μη-σοβαρά γίνονται επικίνδυνα)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2013)

Ο Τόμας Πύντσον τώρα και σε πλανήτη!







Δύτη, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2013)

Ε, όχι και πλανήτη! ;)


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2013)

Ελληνικό know-how, στη χώρα "που γέννησε τον Πυθαγόρα": δείτε τρόπο ταξινόμησης των γραμμών του τρόλεϊ στο σάιτ του ΟΑΣΑ! 1, 10, 11, 12, ...., 2, 20, 21, ...., 3, 4, 5, 6. :down:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2013)

Καλά, αυτό μόνο; Το καλύτερο είναι που γράφουν μόνο το όνομα της στάσης, αλλά δεν σου λένε πού βρίσκεται η στάση, κι έτσι αν δεν ξέρεις την περιοχή πάλι τον οδηγό πρέπει να ρωτήσεις.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 21, 2013)

Μπορεί να μην έχουμε φωτογραφία του αλλά ξέρουμε τα πάντα για τον Πύντσον (τροχιά, απόσταση από τη γη, περίοδο περιφοράς...) :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2013)

Είσαι υπερβολικά αυστηρή, Παλ. Αν πατήσεις στον χάρτη, στην κορυφή της σελίδας κάθε διαδρομής, εμφανίζονται όλες οι στάσεις της διαδρομής.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2013)

:upz: Θενκς, ντοκ


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, όχι και πλανήτη! ;)



Πλανητάκη; :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2013)

Το ένα μυστήριο λύθηκε:

Λύθηκε το μυστήριο του περιστρεφόμενου αιγυπτιακού αγάλματος
Δεν ήταν η κατάρα των φαραώ
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231274764

αλλά μας προέκυψε τώρα το άλλο:

«Άγνωστο είδος ανθρώπου» διασταυρώθηκε με τις γιαγιάδες μας
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231274673


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το ένα μυστήριο λύθηκε:
> 
> Λύθηκε το μυστήριο του περιστρεφόμενου αιγυπτιακού αγάλματος
> Δεν ήταν η κατάρα των φαραώ
> http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231274764



Αν το μουσείο δεν ήταν δωρεάν θα έλεγα ότι το είχαν σκηνοθετήσει επίτηδες, τοποθετώντας το στο κατάλληλο σημείο με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2013)

Μα καλά, πώς τα τοποθετούνε τα εκθέματα στις βιτρίνες, και μετά μας κυνηγάνε μην τα πειράξουμε γιατι λέει είναι ευαίσθητα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2013)

The Evolution of Bitchiness

[...]Psychologists Roy Baumeister and Jean Twenge have also theorized that women, not men, are largely the ones who suppress each others’ sexualities, in part through this sort of indirect aggression.

“The evidence favors the view that women have worked to stifle each other’s sexuality because sex is a limited resource that women use to negotiate with men, and scarcity gives women an advantage,” they wrote.
[...]
In fact, Buss has found that men “bitch” about their rivals, too—they just tend to insult their lack of money or status, the things women traditionally have valued in mates, rather than their physical appearance. They don’t slut-shame as much, Buss argues, because women will still date male “sluts.”

“Men derogate other men on things that women value [cues to protection and cues to resources and status], and women derogate other women on things that men value [sexual fidelity and physical attractiveness],” he told me.[...]​


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Premiering the day after the John F. Kennedy assassination, the first episode of Doctor Who was repeated with the second episode the following week. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who

Στο google.co.uk (τουλάχιστον) τιμούν τα 50χρονα του Dr Who και έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον παιχνίδι, που ελπίζω να βρω αρκετό χρόνο να εξιχνιάσω. Αλλιώς, στα 100χρονα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Premiering the day after the John F. Kennedy assassination, the first episode of Doctor Who was repeated with the second episode the following week.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who
> 
> Στο google.co.uk (τουλάχιστον) τιμούν τα 50χρονα του Dr Who και έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον παιχνίδι, που ελπίζω να βρω αρκετό χρόνο να εξιχνιάσω. Αλλιώς, στα 100χρονα.



Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

*Doctor Who’s words *
In British television, only one character is now always referred to just as “The Doctor”. BBC Television is pulling out every stop to hymn the 50th anniversary of the first broadcast of _Dr Who_ in 1963. Lexicographically speaking, the series is not especially productive, with only four words in the _Oxford English Dictionary_: *Tardis*_, _*Dalek *and *Cyberman*, plus the first use of _The Matrix_ in the sense of cyberspace, from a _Dr Who_ novelisation of 1976. We also have _Whovian _for a fan and _Whoniverse_, a blend of _Who _and _universe_, for the fictional setting of the series, including its offshoots. 

*Tardis *(an acronym, as any aficionado will at once be able to tell you, of _Time And Relative Dimension In Space_) is the only one which has taken on meanings beyond _Dr Who_ itself, such as a structure which seems bigger on the inside than the outside.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Και για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και για την σειρά και για την επιστήμη, υπάρχει και η διάλεξη του Μπράιν Κοξ με τίτλο The Science of Doctor Who, που δόθηκε με την ευκαιρία της επετείου. Αν δεν έχετε χρόνο να την δείτε -είναι περίπου μία ώρα- κατεβάστε την, γιατί υπάρχει η πιθανότητα το BBC να αιτηθεί να κατέβει απ' το Youtube. Βέβαια, αν είστε κάτοικοι του ΗΒ μπορείτε να την δείτε στο BBC, εδώ. Όποιος δεν ξέρει ποιος είναι ο Μπράιν Κοξ να πάει να σταθεί με το ένα πόδι στην γωνία. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Όποιος δεν ξέρει ποιος είναι ο Μπράιν Κοξ να πάει να σταθεί με το ένα πόδι στην γωνία. :)



Ain't that the guy who lends his voice to Elder Ood in _The End of Time_? 








Γιατί όμως «Μπράιν»; Έτσι προφέρεται το Brian στην περίπτωσή του; 
Ρωτώ γιατί δεν ξέρω και βλέποντάς το θα περίμενα «Μπράιαν».




Professor Brian Cox and Conan pronounce Hydron Collider

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFy87tFTZwY


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Daemonium Typographicum.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

...
ΟΚ, then. The gremlin — incubated by the printer's devil — got to you. Happens to all of us.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 23, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> ΟΚ, then. The gremlin — incubated by the printer's devil — got to you. Happens to all of us.


Hell, yeah!


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2013)

Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου ούτε ένα επεισόδιο του δόχτορα Χου, δεν έχω ιδέα με τι ασχολούνται και πριν έρθω στο ΗΒ δεν ήξερα καν τι είναι. Απλά η συγκατοίκηση με Άγγλους είχε αποτέλεσμα να μάθω ότι κάποτε η αστυνομία στην Αγγλία είχε φυλάκια στο δρόμο- μου δείξανε ένα κάποτε που είναι πλέον μουσειακό κομμάτι. Το μπιμπισί για τους δικούς του λόγους βέβαια διαφημίζει όσο δεν παίρνει άλλο το προϊόν και καμιά φορά από την πολλή διαφήμιση χάνουμε την ουσία- ότι δηλαδή δεν ήταν ποτέ κανένα ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό πρόγραμμα και μόνο όταν αποφάσισαν την αναβίωσή του τη δεκαετία του '90, μετά από κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια μακριά από τις οθόνες, κοίταξαν να το σοβαρέψουν κάπως με εφφέ και με σενάρια πιο σοβαρά και ηθοποιούς φίρμες. 
Κατά τ'άλλα η ίδια ιστορία που είδαμε και με τον Χάρι Πότερ και με κάθε ταινία του 007. 
Εγώ μικρή έβλεπα τους χαμένους στο διάστημα, αλλά μου άρεσαν και τα Γουρούνια στο Διάστημα, με τη Μις Πίγκυ. 

Άλλο:
Ο Μπράιαν Κοξ με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα, ειδικά όταν χαμογελάει με τις δοντάρες τις τεράστιες, και με εκνευρίζει επίσης το ότι δηλώνει προφέσορας, αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι είναι καθηγητής πρώτης βαθμίδας ενώ απλά το πανεπιστήμιο του* έχει υιοθετήσει αμερικάνικη ορολογία για τις βαθμίδες κι ο τύπος είναι το δικό μας αντίστοιχο του λέκτορα ή του επίκουρου. Το οποίο από μόνο του δεν είναι κακό. Το κακό είναι η εντύπωση που προσπαθεί να δώσει. 


*Πιο κάτω στη διεθνή κατάταξη από τα ελληνικά


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Έπαιζε στην ελληνική τηλεόραση παλιά (ενώ τις εκδοχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα). Η αναβίωσή του δεν έγινε την δεκαετία του '90. Αντιθέτως, καθ' όλην την διάρκεια της δεκαετίας και μέχρι το 2005 η σειρά ήταν νεκρή. Έπαιζε από το '63 ως το '89 και ξαναξεκίνησε το 2005. Όταν λες ότι ποτέ δεν ήταν σοβαρή σειρά, τι εννοείς; Δεν είναι ντοκιμαντέρ, εννοείται πως τα σενάρια και τα εφέ της τηλεόρασης πριν το '90 μάς φαίνονται σήμερα αστεία.

Όσον αφορά τον Κοξ, το άτομο είναι καταπληκτικό στο να μεταφέρει το πάθος και την αγάπη για την επιστήμη και έχει πάρει και βραβείο Φάραντεϊ γι' αυτό. Για την προσφορά του στην επιστήμη θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να τον κρίνουμε αλλά δεν είναι και κανένας άσχετος που απλά κάνει εκπομπές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2013)

Λοιπόν, αυτόν τον Μπράιαν Κοξ για τον οποίο μιλάτε δεν τον ξέρω. Είναι ίσως γνωστός σε εσάς που βλέπετε τηλεόραση στη Βρετανία τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τον δείχνει κανένα κανάλι στην Ελλάδα;

Αυτόν τον Μπράιαν Κοξ που ανέφερε και ο daeman τον ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος από διάφορες ταινίες. Προχτές τον είδα στις δύο ταινίες δράσης Red, υψηλού επιπέδου και οι δύο (μέχρι και η Μίρεν έπαιζε).

Όσο για τον δόκτορα (τον Χου), τις ελάχιστες φορές που έκανα να τον δω (όταν τον έπαιζε ο Τομ Μπέικερ, στα χρόνια 1974-1981), τον βρήκα αφόρητα βαρετό και για παιδικά γούστα. Αλλά τον είδα ελάχιστες φορές, οπότε δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο βάρος η γνώμη μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2013)

Δεν είναι Outer Limits, ο στόχος της σειράς ήταν να μπορεί να την παρακολουθήσει όλη η οικογένεια. Πράγμα που συμβαίνει. Ένας ενήλικας μπορεί να δει κάτι που απευθύνεται πρωτίστως σε παιδιά, αλλά το αντίθετο δεν γίνεται να συμβεί. Κάποια επεισόδια είναι λίγο πιο παιδικά από άλλα, αλλά γενικά η σειρά δεν είναι μόνο για πιτσιρίκια, μπορείς να την παρακολουθήσεις ευχάριστα. Δεν είμαι φαν της σειράς, πάντως. Η αγαπημένη μου σειρά ΕΦ είναι η ανθολογία The Outer Limits (1995-2002).


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2013)

...


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2013)

Οκ, έκανα λάθος τις ημερομηνίες του δόχτορα, πυροβολήστε με. Και όχι, οι λόγοι που είπα ότι μάλλον δεν ήταν σοβαρή σειρά είναι αυτοί που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ κι όχι το ότι τα παλιά εφφέ είναι χαζά σήμερα. Υπάρχουν κάμποσες παλιές ταινίες με μάπα εφφέ, αλλά καλό σενάριο που βλέπονται άνετα και σημερα. 

Περί Κοξ= είναι ζήτημα γούστου, εγω δεν βλέπω ενθουσιασμό, βλέπω ότι είναι εκνευριστικός.
Και για τον Νίκελ: ο Μπράιαν Κοξ για τον οποίο μιλάμε είναι πρώην μέλος φοιτητικού συγκροτήματος που είχε μέτρια επιτυχία πριν καμια δεκαετία, ο οποίος όσο έκανε τη μουσική καριέρα έκανε και διδακτορικό στη φυσική. FFW μερικά χρόνια, ο Κοξ παντρέυτηκε μία τηλεοπτική παραγωγό και κάποια στιγμή βρέθηκε να παρουσιάζει με εντελώς χαζοχαρούμενο ύφος και το χαμογελο- ταινία τρόμου ένα πρόγραμμα περί φυσικής, παραγωγής της γυναίκας του. Αποτέλεσμα: από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη έγινε εθνικός ήρωας, σε έναν κλάδο που δεν έχει και μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό στο ΗΒ (popular science). Επίσης όλα αυτά συνέπεσαν με τις προσπάθειες από το εδώ Υπουργείο Παιδείας να ανεβάσει το ενδιαφέρον για τη φυσική, οπότε ήθελαν κάποιον για role model. 
Από κει και πέρα, όλοι οι σοβαροι επιστημονες που ξέρω λένε ό,τι λέω κι εγώ: είναι εκνευριστικός, αλλά αφού αρέσει στη νεολαία και τους κινεί το ενδιαφέρον για τη φυσική, ΟΚ. 

ΥΓ Άλλοι τηλε-πανεπιστημιακοί που έχουν κάνει συγκλονιστικές εκπομπές για πολύ ενδιαφέροντα θέματα δεν έχουν αποκτήσει τόση λαϊκή υποστήριξη. Ο τύπος έχει το κοκκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας. Ή είναι πολύ δικτυωμένος στα ΜΜΕ. 
ΥΓ2 Δε λέω, συμπαθής εμφανισιακά και μια χαρά κρατιέται για την ηλικία του (είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερός μου), αρκεί να μη γελάει
ΥΓ3 Ε, όχι ρε φίλε, κανένας άλλος πανεπιστημιακός που κάνει τηλεόραση στο ΗΒ δεν συστήνεται professor Τάδε, οπότε φυσικό είναι να χτυπάει άσχημα. Η Μαίρη Μπιρντ που είναι καθηγήτρια κλασσικών σπουδών στο Κάιμπριτζ (δηλαδή μιλάμε για πενήντα σκάλες πιο πάνω πανεπιστημιακή βαρύτητα από τον Κοξ), που κάνει εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση από την ίδια εποχή που εμφανίστηκε ο Κοξ, αναφέρεται στα ΜΜΕ συνήθως ως "classicist Mary Beard" και μόνο περιστασιακά ως καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου (δεν είναι κρυφό, απλά δεν την αποκαλούν έτσι). Γιατί; μήπως επειδή η Μπιρντ είναι γυναίκα; Επειδή είναι μεσήλικη με άσπρα μαλλιά; Επειδή είναι σε κλάδο που θεωρείται βαρετός; Ή τίτλους για όλους ή για κανέναν, ειδικά άμα πρόκειται για παραπλανητικούς τίτλους.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2013)

Πώς να ξανακάνετε σουξέ το παλιό σας σουξέ, εδώ. 
Και το βίδεο εδώ:





Εγώ απλώς σκέφτηκα: πέρασαν 26 χρόνια;;;;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Άλλοι τηλε-πανεπιστημιακοί που έχουν κάνει συγκλονιστικές εκπομπές για πολύ ενδιαφέροντα θέματα δεν έχουν αποκτήσει τόση λαϊκή υποστήριξη. Ο τύπος έχει το κοκκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας. Ή είναι πολύ δικτυωμένος στα ΜΜΕ.



Όπως λέμε Καρλ Σέιγκαν, Ρίτσαρντ Ντόκινς, Νόαμ Τσόμσκι;


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2013)

Αναφερόμουν αποκλειστικά στην Αγγλία και σε τηλεοπτικούς αστέρες. 

Αλλά να σου πω κι ένα άλλο γιατί δεν τον πάω τον Κοξ:
Σκηνή πρώτη: ο Κοξ δίπλα σε ένα ηφαίστειο. 
Λέει: Βρισκόμαστε δίπλα σε ένα θαύμα της φύσης Η φυσική, η επιστήμη που ασχολείται με τα φαινόμενα αυτά, ερμηνεύει τα πάντα. Δε σας λέω πώς γίνεται, διαβάστε τα μόνοι σας. Τώρα ας θαυμάσουμε όλοι μαζί αυτό το μεγαλείο της φύσης (αργό πλάνο του Κοξ με ύφος σαν χάνος να ατενίζει το θαύμα της φύσης).

Σκηνή δεύτερη: ο Κοξ κάτω από μια ομπρέλλα ενώ πέφτει το χαλάζι σαν το χαλάζι. 
Λέει: Βρισκόμαστε δίπλα σε ένα θαύμα της φύσης Η φυσική, η επιστήμη που ασχολείται με τα φαινόμενα αυτά, ερμηνεύει τα πάντα. Δε σας λέω πώς γίνεται, διαβάστε τα μόνοι σας. Τώρα ας θαυμάσουμε όλοι μαζί αυτό το μεγαλείο της φύσης (αργό πλάνο του Κοξ με ύφος σαν χάνος να ατενίζει το θαύμα της φύσης).

Σκηνή τρίτη: ο Κοξ κάτω από τον έναστρο ουρανό. 
Λέει: Βρισκόμαστε δίπλα σε ένα θαύμα της φύσης Η φυσική, η επιστήμη που ασχολείται με τα φαινόμενα αυτά, ερμηνεύει τα πάντα. Δε σας λέω πώς γίνεται, διαβάστε τα μόνοι σας. Τώρα ας θαυμάσουμε όλοι μαζί αυτό το μεγαλείο της φύσης (αργό πλάνο του Κοξ με ύφος σαν χάνος να ατενίζει το θαύμα της φύσης).

Kαι σε κάθε περίπτωση προηγείται πεντάλεπτη σκηνή με τον Κοξ να σκαρφαλώνει και να ατενίζει το υπερπέραν. 

Αλλά, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, αφού αρέσει στα πιτσιρίκια δεν μου πέφτει λόγος. Εγώ δεν έχω ανάγκη να μάθω φυσική απ'την τηλεόραση και μάλιστα με αυτόν τον τρόπο. 

ΥΓ Ο Σαγκαν δεν έκανε χαζές εκπομπές. Kαι είχε και πολύ καλή φωνή για μικρόφωνο και καλή σκηνική παρουσία. Kαι όταν ξεκίνησε να κάνει τηλεόραση ήταν ήδη είκοσι χρόνια πανεπιστημιακός και μια δεκαετία καθηγητής πρώτης βαθμίδας σε πρωτοκλασάτο πανεπιστήμιο και γνωστός επιστήμονας. 

ΥΓ2 Επειδή ακούω πολύ να μιλάνε για τον Νηλ Ντεγκράς Τάισον, είπα μια μέρα να ακούσω μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή του. Πάει, χάλασαν κι οι Αμερικανοί! Όλο μπλα μπλα μέχρι το επόμενο διαφημιστικό διάλειμμα και ουσία μηδέν. Βεβαίως με ένα μόνο πρόγραμμα δεν μπορώ να κρίνω, μπορεί να πέτυχα το χειρότερο της σειράς. Αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση πόσο λίγη ουσία είχε και πόσο συχνά διακόπτανε για διαφημίσεις. Κάθε δύο λεπτά, νομίζω. Φοβερά εκνευριστικό. mg:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2013)

Τα παραλές λίγο. Προφανώς εσύ δεν χρειάζεται να μάθεις φυσική απ' την τηλεόραση. Ούτε κι εγώ. Δεν είναι το θέμα αν τα ξέρεις αλλά αν τα απολαμβάνεις, αν τα λέει με τρόπο ελκυστικό, με τρόπο που θα εμπνεύσει νέες γενιές επιστημόνων. Ο Σέιγκαν έζησε σε μια εποχή διαφορετική, προτού η τηλεόραση και τα νέα μέσα γίνουν τα πλέον κατάλληλα μέσα για παρουσίαση εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης. Γι' αυτό και πήρε περισσότερο χρόνο. Θα ήταν κομμάτι δύσκολο να είναι δημοφιλής τηλεαστέρας το 1950. Ακόμα περισσότερο, με τα δεδομένα της εποχής ήταν απίστευτα δημοφιλής και αυτό δεν οφειλόταν στα ακαδημαϊκά του επιτεύγματα και τα χρόνια του στο κουρμπέτι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2013)

Κοίτα, δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε και το έχουμε διαπιστώσει εδώ και καμια δεκαριά μηνύματα, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατι συνεχίζεις τη συζήτηση. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης τι κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν είπα εγώ ότι ο Σαγκαν (εγώ έτσι θα συνεχίσω να τον λέω κι ας λέει ό,τι θέλει ο Νίκελ- κι εσύ) έγινε δημοφιλής για τα επιστημονικά του επιτεύγματα. Αν διαβάσεις ακόμα και απρόσεχτα αυτό που έγραψα λέω ότι είχε πολύ καλή σκηνική παρουσία και φωνή για μικρόφωνο. Και καλούς σεναριογράφους, φυσικά. 
Η συζήτηση τελείωσε από μένα. Επειδή ξέρω ότι θα σκάσεις αν δεν πεις την τελευταία λέξη, κλείνω τον υπολογιστή μου και θα τα πούμε από αύριο-μεθαύριο ή σε καμιά βδομάδα, όπως μου έρθει, πάντως όταν θα έχει προχωρήσει το νήμα και θα έχουμε αλλάξει θέμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2013)

...
Μουσικό διάλειμμα, με γνωστό (πια, μέχρι αηδίας κάποιων) τηλεπιστημαστέρα:



daeman said:


> ...
> Και η πρόσφατη εκδοχή, με τους στίχους που ξανάγραψε ο Άιντλ φέτος, The Galaxy DNA Song:
> 
> 
> ...



In the words of said TV persona: 
"My director just said 'Just have a wander around', which is easy for him to say; just over there there's a pride of lions with young cubs, so the mothers are very protective. 
'Just wander around a bit,' said the director"...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Κοίτα, δεν πρόκειται να συμφωνήσουμε και το έχουμε διαπιστώσει εδώ και καμια δεκαριά μηνύματα, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατι συνεχίζεις τη συζήτηση.
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης τι κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν είπα εγώ ότι ο Σαγκαν (εγώ έτσι θα συνεχίσω να τον λέω κι ας λέει ό,τι θέλει ο Νίκελ- κι εσύ) έγινε δημοφιλής για τα επιστημονικά του επιτεύγματα. Αν διαβάσεις ακόμα και απρόσεχτα αυτό που έγραψα λέω ότι είχε πολύ καλή σκηνική παρουσία και φωνή για μικρόφωνο. Και καλούς σεναριογράφους, φυσικά.
> Η συζήτηση τελείωσε από μένα. Επειδή ξέρω ότι θα σκάσεις αν δεν πεις την τελευταία λέξη, κλείνω τον υπολογιστή μου και θα τα πούμε από αύριο-μεθαύριο ή σε καμιά βδομάδα, όπως μου έρθει, πάντως όταν θα έχει προχωρήσει το νήμα και θα έχουμε αλλάξει θέμα.



Διαφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Μόλις το άκουσα στις ειδήσεις. Το αναφέρουν και οι εφημερίδες:

*Βοήθεια με... 12 δικαιολογητικά*
Μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας, προκειμένου να βοηθηθούν άμεσα οι πλημμυροπαθείς της Ρόδου και της Ψερίμου, ζητεί ο περιφερειάρχης Νοτίου Αιγαίου, Γιάννης Μαχαιρίδης. Οπως εξηγεί, απαιτούνται 12 δικαιολογητικά προκειμένου μια οικογένεια να εισπράξει το πρώτο βοήθημα των 560 ευρώ που ορίζει ο νόμος. «Πώς μπορεί κάποιος που τα υπάρχοντά του βρίσκονται θαμμένα κάτω από τη λάσπη να αποδείξει ότι πραγματικά διέθετε ψυγείο και κουζίνα;» είναι η ερώτηση που προκύπτει εύλογα.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_2_27/11/2013_541216

Και πάλι τυχεροί είναι. Στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη διάβασα το παρακάτω (που δεν κατάφερα να το διασταυρώσω):

*Το γνωστό τέρας*

Λίγο καιρό πριν από την 28η Οκτωβρίου, οι αρμόδιοι του υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος κ.λπ. έκριναν ότι ήταν απαραίτητη η προμήθεια 18 ελληνικών σημαιών για τα κτίρια όπου στεγάζονται οι υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου (περί τα 12, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και, υποθέτω, για τα γραφεία υπουργού, υφυπουργού και άλλων μεγαλοσχημόνων. Προφανώς, οι σημαίες που υπήρχαν είχαν φθαρεί, οπότε πολύ ορθά έπραξαν οι αρμόδιοι: το επιβάλλει η στοιχειώδης αξιοπρέπεια, ακόμη και στους χρεοκοπημένους, το εθνικό σύμβολο να μην είναι σε κατάσταση πατσαβούρας. Εξάλλου, το κόστος για την προμήθειά τους ήταν αμελητέο: 398,52 ευρώ με τον ΦΠΑ, μόλις 18 ευρώ το τεμάχιο. Μιλούμε, δηλαδή, για απλές σταμπωτές σημαίες από ευτελές συνθετικό ύφασμα, όχι τίποτε ραφτές από βαρύ λινό ύφασμα εμπλουτισμένο με μαλλί.

Ωστόσο, το εξωφρενικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι, στην τρισέλιδη απόφαση για την προμήθεια, *η έγκριση βασίζεται σε 9 διαφορετικούς νόμους, 3 προεδρικά διατάγματα, 5 υπουργικές αποφάσεις και μία πρωθυπουργική!* Περίτρανη απόδειξη του λόγου για τον οποίο το ελληνικό Δημόσιο έχει αποτύχει στον προορισμό του: η λογική της λειτουργίας του είναι βασισμένη στην τήρηση των τύπων και των κανονισμών, όχι στην παραγωγή αποτελέσματος. Υπό το κράτος μιας τέτοιας λογικής, ακόμη και ο ικανός υπάλληλος υποχρεώνεται να γίνει άχρηστος. Αν μάλιστα αναλογισθούμε και την ταυτόχρονη ισχύ του νόμου του Πάρκινσον (μια δουλειά επεκτείνεται όσο χρειάζεται για να καλύψει τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο για την ολοκλήρωσή της), ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει γιατί ο Καραμανλής Β΄ ο Ακούραστος εξαντλήθηκε και μόνο που μίλησε για «επανίδρυση του κράτους»...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_26/11/2013_529479

Parkinson's law is the adage which states that "work expands so as to fill the time available for its completion".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkinson's_law


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2013)

ΟΚ, αλλά πώς θα μπορούσε να λυθεί πρακτικά οποιοδήποτε από τα δύο αυτά προβλήματα; Με μικρό ταμείο στη διάθεση υπουργών, διευθυντών, τμηματαρχών; Με πάγια πρόβλεψη κονδυλίων σε ετήσια βάση για σημαίες, π.χ., είτε χρειάζονται είτε όχι; Ή ξεχάσαμε κιόλας τα τριχίλιαρα των πυροπαθών της Ηλείας;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Μόνο με επιλεκτικούς ελέγχους που κόβουν κώλους και δεν χαρίζονται σε ημέτερους ή «καλοπληρωτές».


----------



## SBE (Nov 28, 2013)

Πρώτα πρώτα, το βασικότερο (για μένα τουλάχιστον): σταμπωτές σημαίες σε δημόσια κτίρια; Αίσχος. Στο γήπεδο είμαστε ή στη βιτρίνα της χώρας; Και τις πληρώνουμε και 18 ευρώ το τεμάχιο; Με τόσα λεφτά θα περίμενα να είναι ραμμένες κανονικά. Δεν είναι πια και κανένα σχέδιο δύσκολο με κεντήματα και μπιχλιμπίδια.
Έπειτα, έχουμε ένα μικρό προβληματάκι στην Ελλάδα ή μάλλον δύο, ίδια στην ουσία: το κράτος πρέπει να δείχνει ότι κάνει διαγωνισμούς για όλα και πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει ότι οι πολίτες δεν κάνουν ψευδείς δηλώσεις για οικονομικό όφελος. Και δεν μπορεί να κάνει εξαιρέσεις. 
Οπότε, πιθανές λύσεις για το ζήτημα της σημαίας: 
α. να έχει κάθε υπηρεσία ταμείο για μικροέξοδα. Που σίγουρα έχουν. Αλλά άντε μετά να δικαιολογήσεις γιατί αγόρασε τη σημαία από τον Χ κι όχι από τον Υ. 
β. να γίνει διαγωνισμός για ανάθεση προμηθευτή σημαιών κάθε φορά που τις χρειαζόμαστε. Πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα; 
γ. να υπολογίσουμε πόσες νέες σημαίες χρειαζόμαστε το χρόνο (δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο) και να γίνει διαγωνισμός για προμηθευτή και υπάρχει απόθεμα για όποτε το χρειαστούμε; Χμ, φαντάζομαι κάποιοι θα πουν ότι είναι υπερβολικό έξοδο, κι ότι δεν έχουμε πολυτέλειες για αποθέματα. 

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του τελευταίου, αλλά για κάθε πιθανή λύση θα υπάρχει αντίρρηση. 

Όσο για τους πλημμυροπαθείς, απλοποίηση. Τον 21ο αιώνα δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξει κανείς ότι είχε ψυγείο και κουζίνα (εκτός αν αποζημιώνονται περισσότερο τα ακριβά ψυγεία κι οι ακριβές κουζίνες, οπότε θα πρέπει να αποδείξει κανείς τι είχε). Από την άλλη, υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στην άμεση ανάγκη και την μακροπρόθεσμη. Όταν μόλις έχει καταστραφεί, το σπίτι σου χρειάζεσαι άμεση βοήθεια. Η αποζημίωση είναι για αργότερα, και τα χαρτιά που χρειάζονται μπορείς να τα βρεις με την ησυχία σου καθώς η ζωή επιστρέφει στον κανονικό της ρυθμό. Το ξέρω ότι όλοι θα ήθελαν την αποζημίωση χτες, αλλά αυτό δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ, κι αυτό το ξέρουμε από κάθε ασφαλιστικό πάρε- δώσε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2013)

Στο ΣΚΑΪ.gr, εδώ, παρακολουθώ το TEDx Athens. Τώρα κάνει διάλειμμα (ως τις 18:40). Ξέρω ότι στις 19:50 θα εμφανιστεί και ο Πάνος Καράν, και ελπίζω ότι θα τον δείξει. Το πρόγραμμα είναι εδώ:
http://2013.tedxathens.com/ (έχει κι εκεί κανάλι ζωντανής μετάδοσης)












Πολύ καλός. Το είδα και ελπίζω να προκύψει και βιντεάκι, να το βάλουμε στο νήμα για το Keys of Change.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

...
*Εμμανουήλ Κριαράς, ετών 107: Τι λέει για τον έρωτα, τη ζωή, τον θάνατο, τον σοσιαλισμό
*«Δεν επεπόθησα ξέρετε τόσο μακρύ βίο... Έγινε», λέει ο σπουδαίος φιλόλογος που σήμερα, Πέμπτη, σβήνει 107 κεράκια. 
«Απλώς θα μαζευτούμε να φάμε μαζί. Η εποχή δεν επιτρέπει πλέον τα περιττά...»
[...]

Τα Νέα, 28-11-2013

Έχει και μερικά σχόλια βαρεμένων από κάτω, αγνοήστε τα. Οι μετριότητες (και κάτω) δεν ξέρουν πώς να αντιμετωπίσουν το μεγαλείο· το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να το κρίνουν με τα μετριότατα μέτρα τους και να εκφράζονται με αμετροέπεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Κριαρά (η ζωή ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή). :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2013)

Μένω στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, σ' έναν δρόμο μάλλον προνομιούχο από πλευράς καθαριότητας: Το απορριμματοφόρο του Δήμου περνάει κάθε μέρα, ακόμα και τις μέρες των απεργιών. Η πολυκατοικία μου βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δύο σχολεία, και ως γνωστόν, τα σχολεία και τα νοσοκομεία είναι τα μόνα μέρη όπου αδειάζονται οι κάδοι έστω κι αν απεργούν οι χωματερές ή οι υπάλληλοι. Χθες ένας συμπολίτης, που ίσως και να καμαρώνει ότι έχει καλή ανατροφή ή τρόπους, μετακόμισε στην απέναντι διπλοκατοικία. Σαν συνέπεια της μετακόμισης, ο χώρος έξω από το σχολείο και τους κάδους μετατράπηκε σε χωματερή. Καμαρώστε θέαμα. 

Και κάτι άλλο: Ενώ πιο κοντινός ήταν ο κάδος που βρίσκεται έξω από την πολυκατοικία μου, είχε την "ευαισθησία" (τρομάρα του) να μη φέρει τα σκουπίδια του σ' εμάς, αλλά να τα χαρίσει στο σχολείο. Αν δεν τα μαζέψει απόψε ο Δήμος, που δεν το βλέπω πολύ πιθανό, αύριο το πρωί τα παιδιά θα αντιμετωπίσουν αυτό το θέαμα έξω από το σχολείο τους.

Ξέρω ότι στο Λονδίνο, όταν κάποια γνωστή μου, προερχόμενη από βαλκανική χώρα, τόλμησε να ακουμπήσει δυο σακούλες έξω από τον ενδεδειγμένο κάδο, δέχτηκε επίσκεψη της δημοτικής αστυνομίας, με τη σύσταση να μαζέψει τις σακούλες εντός 10 λεπτών, αλλιώς θα της επιβληθεί τεράστιο πρόστιμο. Πού τη βρήκαν; Μα άνοιξαν τις σακούλες και βρήκαν μέσα κάποιον πεταμένο φάκελο με τη διεύθυνσή της.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2013)

Αυτό το θέαμα το βλέπω κάθε φορά που είμαι στην Αθήνα, είτε έχει απεργία είτε όχι. Και το καλοκαίρι συνοδεύεται από δυσοσμία. Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν θέλει κάποιος να πετάξει κάτι απλώς το βγάζει έξω και μέσα σε λίγες ώρες έχει εξαφανιστεί. Παλιοσίδερα, καρέκλες, τραπέζια, στρώματα κλπ. Γιατί φυσικά είναι πολλή δουλειά να φωνάξεις το δήμο να τα πάρει. 
Και γενικά, ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα την τρέλλα του Έλληνα να αστράφτει το σπίτι του και να το πλένει με χλωρίνη, αλλά έξω από το κατώφλι του να μην τον νοιάζει αν κόβουν βόλτες ποντίκια και κατσαρίδες. Τρισάθλιοι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι σε πολυκατοικίες που όμως όλοι έχουν τα διαμερίσματά τους άψογα. Και τα σκουπίδια σκόρπια στα πεζοδρόμια. 

Να πω πάντως ότι αυτό με το Λονδίνο εξαρτάται από το Δήμο. Μερικοί είναι εντελώς χαλαροί. Άλλοι έχουν βρει τρόπο να εισπράττουν πρόστιμα. Δυστυχώς, είτε σε αυστηρούς είτε σε χαλαρούς δήμους, οι δημόσιοι χώροι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα καθαροί. Αυτό για να μην λέμε ότι όλα τα ξένα μέρη είναι καθαρά κι η Ελλάδα δεν είναι. Το Λονδίνο είναι από τις βρώμικες ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες. Κι οι Λονδρέζοι πετάνε αδειανά πακέτα τσιγάρα, σακούλες από τσιπς, τσίχλες κλπ στο δρόμο με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα από τους Αθηναίους. Και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει της μόδας (???) στη νεολαία να φτύνει παντού. Τα χαρτομάντηλα τα έχουν καταργήσει, προφανώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2013)

Το Λονδίνο είναι πάρα πολύ βρόμικη πόλη. Βέβαια ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος οφείλεται στο ότι έχει απίστευτο τουρισμό και δεν έχει σχεδόν πουθενά κάδους απορριμμάτων. Οκέι, έχει κάποιους κάδους αλλά στους πολύ κεντρικούς δρόμους και είναι πάρα πολύ μικροί και αρκετά αραιοί. Γενικά όμως η Αγγλία είναι πάρα πολύ καθαρή σαν χώρα. Βέβαια το εσωτερικό των σπιτιών τους δεν είναι σαν τα ελληνικά, όπου αν πας επίσκεψη και έχει χθεσινή σκόνη στην βιβλιοθήκη η νοικοκυρά θα σου ζητήσει συγγνώμη για την ακαταστασία -ή δεν θα σε αφήσει να μπεις γιατί "το σπίτι είναι χάλια". Επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το _*How Clean Is Your House?*_ ξεκίνησε στην Βρετανία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2013)

Έχω ζήσει το Λονδίνο στα χρόνια που το κέντρο δεν είχε καλάθια αχρήστων για να μην τα χρησιμοποιούν οι τρομοκράτες του IRA για να αφήνουν τις μπόμπες τους. Έχω ζήσει ωστόσο και απεργία των οδοκαθαριστών και των σκουπιδιαραίων σε μέρες που έκανε διαολεμένο αέρα στο Λονδίνο. Έτσι είχα την τύχη να ζήσω το φαινόμενο (με το οποίο είναι απόλυτα εξοικειωμένοι οι Αμερικανοί των περιοχών με ανεμοστροβίλους) να προχωράς στο δρόμο και να χορεύουν γύρω σου όλα τα ελαφρά σκουπίδια (μέχρι και χαρτόκουτες).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2013)

Fast & Furious actor Paul Walker dies in California car crash
...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Η Κίνα πάει φεγγάρι. Προχθές εκτοξεύτηκε ο Chang'e 3 (Τσάνγκου), που θα αφήσει στην Σελήνη το όχημα Jade Rabbit, μετά από μια εβδομάδα σε τροχιά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2013)

Ώστε να επαληθεφτεί κάποια στιγμή το ανέκδοτο με την Κοκακόλα

* (που πάνε οι Σοβιετικοί στο φεγγάρι και το βάφουν κόκκινο, ντε...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η Κίνα πάει φεγγάρι. Προχθές εκτοξεύτηκε ο Chang'e 3 (Τσάνγκου), που θα αφήσει στην Σελήνη το όχημα Jade Rabbit, μετά από μια εβδομάδα σε τροχιά.


Το οποίο αναφέρεται στην ειδησεογραφία και ως _Κουνέλι από νεφρίτη_, κάτι που μας θυμίζει ότι η αγγλική γλώσσα κινδυνεύει να χάσει την παντοκρατορία σε κάποια πράγματα στον κόσμο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2013)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει που βρέθηκε κάποιος με καλό γούστο στο Αθηναϊκό-Μακεδονικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων (ΑΜΠΕ), απ' όπου διανεμήθηκε η είδηση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Και αν το _jade_ φαίνεται πιο ποιητικό από τον _νεφρίτη_ (επειδή πιστευόταν ότι θεράπευε ασθένειες των νεφρών, ένας θεός ξέρει πώς), κοιτώντας την ετυμολογία βλέπουμε ότι η σημασία παραμένει η ίδια:

*jade*
ornamental stone, 1721, earlier _iada_ (1590s), from French _le jade_, error for earlier _l'ejade_, from Spanish _piedra de (la) ijada_ (1560s), “stone of colic, pain in the side” (jade was thought to cure this), from Vulgar Latin _*iliata_, from Latin _ilia_ (plural) "flanks, kidney area".
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=jade&searchmode=none

Για το κουνέλι της σελήνης, το Moon rabbit, πάμε εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_rabbit


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2013)

...
*taikonaut *[ˈtaɪkəʊˌnɔːt]
_n _(Astronautics) an astronaut from the People's Republic of China
[from Cantonese _taikon(g)_ cosmos + -naut]

Collins English Dictionary – Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003

Για να ξεχωρίσει τους κοσμοναύτες της από τους Ρώσους και τους Αμερικανούς αστροναύτες, η Κίνα χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «ταϊκοναύτες» που προέρχεται από την λέξη «ταϊκόνγκ» που σημαίνει διάστημα.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/greek/news/031015_chinaspace.shtml

*ταϊκοναύτης *(48 ευρήματα)
*ταϊκοναύτη *(49 ευρήματα)*
ταϊκοναύτες *(148 ευρήματα από πολλές πηγές, σε μερικά η λέξη σε εισαγωγικά)
*ταϊκοναυτών *(18 ευρήματα)

Στη Λεξιλογία: *Δυο υποψήφιες νέες αγγλικές λέξεις, *Το mankini στο νέο Collins, *Την ίδια ώρα, στην Κίνα...* (#349, #350) και το ρεζουμέ από το #353:




Costas said:


> ...
> Και, επειδή στην ίδια σελίδα της εφημερίδας υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή ένας σύνδεσμος που λέει "Three taikonauts smile and wave", να επανέλθω στην πιο πάνω επισήμανση του αγαπητού Ζάζουλα περί ταϊκοναυτών: υποθέτω ότι, εφόσον ο Άγγλος γράφει για τον α ή β λόγο taikonaut, σε υποχρεώνει να το αποδώσεις ταϊκοναύτης και όχι Κινέζος αστροναύτης. Απευθείας όμως από τα κινέζικα εγώ δεν βλέπω το λόγο να αποδώσω το taikongren ως ταϊκοναύτη για τους λόγους που εξέθεσα απαντώντας στον αγαπητό Δόκτορα, και μου αρκεί απολύτως το Κινέζος αστροναύτης. Και φυσικά θεωρώ το θέμα άνευ σημασίας. Είτε ταϊκοναύτης είτε Κινέζος αστροναύτης, ένα και το αυτό είναι.




A new Chinese takeaway will soon be established on the Moon, the _taikonaway _(B.E.) or _taikonout _(A.E.), far out. 
Serving jade rabbit whiskers daily (kinda chewy, if you ask me). And all warranties are void, spaced out.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2013)

Αυτή τη στιγμή στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση τρέχει διαφήμιση της εφημερίδας _Ελεύθερη Ώρα_ που προαναγγέλλει μεγαλόστομα την κυριακάτικη προσφορά της: τα Πρωτόκολλα των Σοφών της Σιών, «έτσι όπως τυπώθηκαν από τον μοναχό Σέργιο Νείλο το 1905». Ότι η χυδαία αυτή φυλλάδα έχει το δικαίωμα να προπαγανδίζει το μεγαλύτερο ψέμα του εικοστού αιώνα δεν μπορεί να της το αμφισβητήσει κανείς. Ότι η Δημόσια Τηλεόραση μπορεί να παραδίδει τον τηλεοπτικό της χρόνο σε τέτοιες αθλιότητες ποιος μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει; Το Ραδιοτηλεοπτικό Συμβούλιο (έχω καιρό να μάθω αν υφίσταται ακόμα) έχει λόγο να επέμβει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

Το ΕΣΡ έχει σημαντικότερες δουλειές να κάνει. Μοιράζει πρόστιμα στον Real FM επειδή τολμάει να έχει χορηγό σε πολιτική εκπομπή. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τις διαφημίσεις υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον μηχανισμό αντίδρασης γιατί απαιτείται καταγγελία εκ των υστέρων, όταν πια το κακό έχει γίνει. Δηλαδή δεν περνάνε από έγκριση, αρχικά.

Από την άλλην, δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σκόπιμο κάτι τέτοιο. Στα βιβλιοπωλεία κυκλοφορούν τα πάντα, από λογοτεχνία σε επιστημονικά συγγράμματα και από σάτιρα μέχρι μπουρδολογίες, αλλά επιτρέπουμε την ύπαρξη σε όλα γιατί δεν θέλουμε να υπάρχει λογοκρισία. Όποιος θέλει να προστατευτεί και να ξέρει αν αυτό που διαβάζει είναι μπούρδα, είναι στο χέρι του. Ειδικά σήμερα, που η πληροφόρηση είναι πιο ελεύθερη από ποτέ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2013)

Το θέμα είναι ότι «τα πρωτόκολλα» χρησιμοποιούνται ουσιαστικά ως αντισημιτικό κήρυγμα μίσους.


----------



## Earion (Dec 4, 2013)

Αναγκάζομαι να επαναλάβω γιατί ως φαίνεται δεν έγινα κατανοητός: 
Η *Δημόσια Τηλεόραση* διαφημίζει τα «Πρωτόκολλα των Σοφών της Σιών», τη μεγαλύτερη πλαστογραφία του εικοστού αιώνα κι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα κηρύγματα μίσους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

Εγώ από την δημοσίευσή σου καταλαβαίνω ότι διαφημίζει εφημερίδα που περιέχει σαν προσφορά τα Πρωτόκολλα. Αυτό είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό. Φυσικά δεν γνωρίζω ποια ακριβώς διαδικασία ακολουθείται, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως όταν κλείνει μια διαφήμιση το σποτάκι είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που παραλαμβάνεται και ελέγχεται ως προς το περιεχόμενό του πριν προβληθεί, από τους τεχνικούς. Εκτός κι αν είναι κάτι φανερά προσβλητικό ή παράνομο, γιατί να ενημερώσει σχετικά ο τεχνικός αυτόν που έχει την δικαιοδοσία να κόψει την διαφήμιση; Βέβαια, αν η ερώτηση είναι γιατί να διαφημίζεται μια εφημερίδα όπως η Ελεύθερη Ώρα στην δημόσια τηλεόραση, τότε πάμε αλλού. Όπως στο γιατί να έχει διαφημίσεις η δημόσια τηλεόραση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2013)

Δεν έχω δει τη διαφήμιση στη ΔΤ, αλλά πήγα στην ιστοσελίδα της εφημερίδας και την είδα εκεί. Όταν η διαφήμιση λέει «ένα δίτομο έργο που θα σας αποκαλύψει όλη την αλήθεια για τη σημερινή κρίση που ζούμε» και άλλα παρόμοια, ποιος τελικά προστατεύει τον καταναλωτή από τον απατεώνα; Ποιος προστατεύει τον βλάκα από τον πονηρό εκμεταλλευτή της βλακείας του; Και εκεί αρχίζει μια συζήτηση χωρίς τελειωμό...

Νομίζω ότι το όλο θέμα είναι εξελικτικό. Θα κάνουμε βλακείες, ξανά και ξανά, μέχρι να γίνουμε πιο έξυπνοι. Στη διαδρομή κάποιοι θα επιβιώσουν και άλλοι όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι το κράτος δεν πρέπει να προβάλλει βλακείες ούτε διαφημίσεις τους, αλλά αν ξεφύγει κάποια διαφήμιση δεν τρέχει και τίποτα*. Το κράτος πρέπει να φροντίζει να προστατεύει τον πολίτη με πρόληψη, αλλιώς μπαίνουμε σε επικίνδυνα μονοπάτια που οδηγούν σε λογοκρισίες, καψίματα βιβλίων και τα τοιαύτα. Το κράτος φυσικά οφείλει να προστατεύει τον πολίτη από ύπουλες απάτες, απ' αυτές που δεν είναι προφανείς, απ' αυτές που ο πολίτης δεν μπορεί να προστατευτεί εύκολα. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να διαβάσει και να πιστέψει ό,τι θέλει, αφού το κράτος φροντίσει να τον θωρακίσει με εκπαίδευση. Αυτό είναι το όπλο του κράτους. Στην τελική, όσο και να προσπαθήσει να σε προστατέψει το κράτος, αν είσαι ηλίθιος δεν θα τα καταφέρει.

* δεν μιλάμε φυσικά για παράνομα πράγματα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

Απάτη ο διερμηνέας της νοηματικής γλώσσας στην τελετή στη μνήμη του Μαντέλα

Σκέτη απάτη ήταν ο διερμηνέας της νοηματικής γλώσσας στην τελετή που διοργανώθηκε στη μνήμη του Νέλσον Μαντέλα παρουσία τουλάχιστον εκατό ηγετών από όλο τον κόσμο αλλά και δεκάδων χιλιάδων πολιτών στο στάδιο Σοβέτο του Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ.
Η κοινότητα κωφάλαλων της Νότιας Αφρικής κατήγγειλε το γεγονός κάνοντας λόγο για έναν άνθρωπο που απλά κουνούσε τυχαία τα χέρια του χωρίς να ερμηνεύει ούτε μια λέξη.

Μάλιστα ο άνδρας, αγνώστων μέχρι στιγμής στοιχείων, που ανέλαβε να «μεταφέρει» στους κωφάλαλους την ομιλία του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα, παρέπεμπε με τις κινήσεις που έκανε σε κάποιον που προσπαθούσε να διώξει τις μύγες που πετούσαν γύρω από το πρόσωπό του.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2013)

Όπως θα έλεγαν κάτι φίλοι μου νοτιοαφρικανοί- μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε τριτοκοσμική χώρα. 

Αλλά από την άλλη, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο διερμηνέας δεν μετάφραζε σε διαφορετική διάλεκτο απ' ό,τι καταλάβαιναν οι θεατές; Η ΝΑ άλλωστε έχει πολυγλωσσία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Οι συντάκτες του περιοδικού Τάιμ διάλεξαν σοφά σαν πρόσωπο του 2013 τον πάπα Φραγκίσκο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ψηφοφορία του κοινού στο διαδίκτυο έβγαζε πρώτη τη Μάιλι Σάιρους!). Μια χαρακτηριστική διατύπωση:

And behind his self-effacing facade, he is a very canny operator. He makes masterly use of 21st century tools to perform his 1st century office.
http://poy.time.com/2013/12/11/person-of-the-year-pope-francis-the-peoples-pope/

Το περιοδικό χαρακτηρίζει τον «ποντίφικα» ως πολύ ικανό χειριστή των εργαλείων του 21ου αιώνα, λέγοντας ότι τα χρησιμοποιεί για να διοικήσει έναν θεσμό που η λογική του βασίζεται στον 1ο αιώνα.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231280002

(«Αξίωμα» (< office), όχι «θεσμό». Και τι τα θέλετε τα εισαγωγικά στον _ποντίφικα_;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Όπως θα έλεγαν κάτι φίλοι μου νοτιοαφρικανοί- μην ξεχνάς ότι είμαστε τριτοκοσμική χώρα.
> 
> Αλλά από την άλλη, είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ο διερμηνέας δεν μετάφραζε σε διαφορετική διάλεκτο απ' ό,τι καταλάβαιναν οι θεατές; Η ΝΑ άλλωστε έχει πολυγλωσσία.



Η Telegraph λέει πως όχι:

South African sign language covers all of the country's 11 official languages.

Παρόμοια σχόλια διαβάζω κι αλλού. Όλοι λένε ότι δεν μοιάζει με καμμιά γνωστή νοηματική γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Πόσα ακόμα σμάιλι έπρεπε να είχα βάλει για να καταλάβεις, Έλλη, ότι η δέυτερη παράγραφος ήταν χιουμοριστική;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Α, δεν το είδα. Δεν το είχε βγάλει ο Firefox. Μπαρντόν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

Σε σχέση με τον μεταφραστή στη νοηματική (ο οποίος ισχυρίζεται ότι είχε πάθει παράκρουση ή κάτι τέτοιο), ο εκπρόσωπος του Λευκού Οίκου δήλωσε:

«Είναι κρίμα που κατά την επιμνημόσυνη τελετή σας, η οποία ήταν αφιερωμένη σε έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους ηγέτες του 20ού αιώνα, η προσοχή αποσπάστηκε από αυτό και δύο ακόμη περιστατικά ανάξια της κληρονομιάς του Νέλσον Μαντέλα».
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231280164

Στα σέλφι αναφερόταν; :)


Περισσότερα για το σέλφι, εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-για-κλάματα&p=206702&viewfull=1#post206702


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στα σέλφι αναφερόταν; :)



Μάλλον αναφερόταν στο ότι ο Μουγκάμπε ζητωκραυγάστηκε από το κοινό ενώ ο Μπους γιουχαϊστηκε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Αυτό κι αν ήταν εφήμερο. Προσπαθώ εδώ και μερικές μέρες να καταλάβω τι θέλει να μου θυμίσει ένα ριμάιντερ που είχα ορίσει να πετάγεται κάθε μία ώρα. Το κατάλαβα μόλις τώρα, αλλά είναι πολύ αργά (για οτιδήποτε είχα στο νου μου).

Έπρεπε στις 2 και τέταρτο της 11/12 να περιγράψω αυτή τη σπανιότατη σειρά:


*11/12/13 14:15*


Next life...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 14, 2013)

Θα έχεις μια ευκαιρία και του χρόνου, αν χρησιμοποιήσεις σεληνιακούς μήνες. Ή αν προσποιηθείς ότι γράφουμε τις ημερομηνίες με το αμερικανικό σύστημα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Πέθανε ο ηθοποιός με τις περισσότερες υποψηφιότητες για Όσκαρ χωρίς νίκη.

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πήτερ_...B3.CE.B9.CE.B1_.CE.8C.CF.83.CE.BA.CE.B1.CF.81


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πέθανε ο ηθοποιός με τις περισσότερες υποψηφιότητες για Όσκαρ χωρίς νίκη.
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πήτερ_...B3.CE.B9.CE.B1_.CE.8C.CF.83.CE.BA.CE.B1.CF.81



Λίγο άδικο για τον Πήτερ Ο'Τουλ να χαρακτηρίζεται (μόνο) έτσι όμως, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Το έβαλα σαν κουίζ. Θεωρώ ότι γεγονότα που ξέρουμε ότι υπερκαλύπτονται από μίντια και παραμίντια μπορούμε να τα παρουσιάζουμε στη δική μας γωνίτσα με όποιον προσωπικό τρόπο προτιμάμε χωρίς να επιδιώκουμε ισορροπίες (τρεις στήλες για τον Αγγελόπουλο, μιάμιση για τον Ο' Τουλ). Αυτό ακριβώς —η παντελής έλλειψη ισορροπιών— χαρακτηρίζει όλο το περιεχόμενο του φόρουμ (γλωσσικό, πολιτικό, καλλιτεχνικό). Και τη χαίρομαι αυτή την έλλειψη, ακόμα κι όταν είναι ανόσια.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

Καλά αφεντικό, δεν είπαμε και τίποτα! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Καλά αφεντικό, δεν είπαμε και τίποτα! :)


Πώς δεν είπες; Χάλασες το κουίζ! :)

( Με εκείνο το αφιέρωμα στον Ο' Τουλ που έμμεσα υποσχέθηκες, τι θα γίνει; )


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2013)

:blush:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2013)

Τι να πει και η ταινία με τις περισσότερες υποψηφιότητες (11) για όσκαρ χωρίς να κερδίσει ούτε ένα.

RIP, Πέτρο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πέθανε ο ηθοποιός με τις περισσότερες υποψηφιότητες για Όσκαρ χωρίς νίκη.
> 
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πήτερ_...B3.CE.B9.CE.B1_.CE.8C.CF.83.CE.BA.CE.B1.CF.81



Merry Christmas, Mr Lawrence - Ryuichi Sakamoto Trio










Ξέρω, κρίμα κι άδικο να τον θυμόμαστε μόνο για τον Λόρενς, αλλά εκείνη η εικόνα του έχει μείνει στους περισσότερους. 
Όσοι είχαμε την τύχη να δούμε και τα πρώτα του και τα στερνά του, και τα γνωστά και τα άγνωστά του, θα τον θυμόμαστε για όλα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2013)

Τι είπε το ραδιόφωνο του Μπιμπισί για την είδηση: an erratic career that never matched its initial success. 
Ίσως αυτό είναι χειρότερο από το ότι δεν κέρδισε οχτώ φορές


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2013)

Ντροπή τους που το είπαν αυτό, επειδή είναι άδικο να ονομάσεις erratic career μια καριέρα με οχτώ υποψηφιότητες για Όσκαρ. Δηλαδή, πιο consistent θα ήταν αν δεν ήταν ποτέ υποψήφιος; Ή αν το είχε κερδίσει μία και μοναδική φορά και μετά είχε πέσει στην αφάνεια με μέτριες ταινίες; Οι εφτά τουλάχιστον από τις υποψηφιότητες, από το 1962 μέχρι το 1982, δείχνουν ότι ήταν σταθερά ένας θαυμάσιος ηθοποιός που έπαιζε σε οσκαρικές ταινίες. Μετά μεσολάβησε μεγάλο διάστημα και η τελευταία υποψηφιότητα ήταν το 2006.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2013)

Αντί για μένα, ας κάνει το αφιέρωμα ο Κουτσογιαννόπουλος:
Ας πιούμε στη μνήμη του σπουδαίου Πίτερ Ο'Τουλ

Εγώ θυμάμαι και μια τηλεοπτική εκδοχή του _Κιμ _(του Κίπλινγκ), όπου έπαιζε πολύ ωραία τον γερο-λάμα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ντροπή τους που το είπαν αυτό, επειδή είναι άδικο να ονομάσεις erratic career μια καριέρα με οχτώ υποψηφιότητες για Όσκαρ. Δηλαδή, πιο consistent θα ήταν αν δεν ήταν ποτέ υποψήφιος; Ή αν το είχε κερδίσει μία και μοναδική φορά και μετά είχε πέσει στην αφάνεια με μέτριες ταινίες; Οι εφτά τουλάχιστον από τις υποψηφιότητες, από το 1962 μέχρι το 1982, δείχνουν ότι ήταν σταθερά ένας θαυμάσιος ηθοποιός που έπαιζε σε οσκαρικές ταινίες. Μετά μεσολάβησε μεγάλο διάστημα και η τελευταία υποψηφιότητα ήταν το 2006.


Hear, hear...

Τελικά νομίζω πως ισχύει ό,τι με τους πολιτικούς και την πολιτική, τους οικονομολόγους και την οικονομία, κοκ: η δημοσιογραφία είναι πολύ σοβαρό πράγμα για να την αφήνουμε στους δημοσιογράφους -ή τουλάχιστον στην πλειοψηφία τους. Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2013)

Ας δεχτούμε όμως και ότι έπαιξε και μερικές μεγάλες πατάτες, καθώς και ότι ίσως αστόχησε σε κάποιες σημαντικές επιλογές στη σταδιοδρομία του. Ίσως δεν τον ένοιαζε, ρισπέκτ γι' αυτό.

Εδώ στο αγαπημένο μου πια, Σονέτο 18, από την ταινία Venus (2006)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2013)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει την αυτοβιογραφία του Πίτερ Ο' Τουλ (_Loitering With Intent_) αλλά ένας άλλος μεγάλος, ο Μάικλ Κέιν, στη δική του αυτοβιογραφία δίνει την απλή εξήγηση για την περίπτωση των πολύ καλών ηθοποιών που δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να παίξουν και σε καμιά πατάτα, ότι του αρκούσε να ξέρει ότι θα πάρει ένα εκατομμύριο δολάρια για αμοιβή. Το λέει και το ξαναλέει στο _What's It All About_. Οπότε δικαίως κυκλοφορεί το ανέκδοτο:

One day Michael Caine's agent calls him and says “Hey Michael, I have a script for you.”
And Michael said, “Oh yeah, what’s it about?”
And the agent says, “Well it’s about a million dollars.”
And Michael went, “Right, I’ll do it!”

Βέβαια, τα χρόνια πέρασαν και με τον πληθθθωρισμό αλλάζει κι η ταρίφα. Περσινό άρθρο στους NYT τελειώνει ως εξής:

His choice of movies, after a half-century as a star, is guided by a few criteria, like whether his grandchildren can see them and whether they are a creative challenge — anything that’s a stretch for “the son of a Cockney Billingsgate fish-market porter,” he said, adding gleefully: “For $10 million I’ll do a movie. But nobody’s offered me that yet. I look at e-mail every morning to see.” 

Μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι και άλλοι ηθοποιοί σκέφτονται έτσι. Τους αρκεί να είναι καλοί στο ρόλο τους. Δεν είναι αυστηροί στην επιλογή των ταινιών.


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2013)

Η πιο γνωστή σε μένα περίπτωση είναι ο Κλάους Κίνσκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2013)

Βέβαια, αν παίζεις σε πατάτες πέφτει και η αξία σου στο χρηματιστήριο του Χόλιγουντ, οπότε και το κασέ σου. Πατάτες, παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι αυτές που είναι και χάλια από αισθητική άποψη αλλά και τα πήγαν χάλια εισπρακτικά. Βλέπε Κέβιν Κόστνερ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2013)

O Πήτερ Ο'Τουλ είχε σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας και ήταν αλκοολικός, κι αυτό σίγουρα επηρέασε την καριέρα του. Είναι επίσης γενικά αποδεκτό ότι οι μεγάλες του επιτυχίες ήταν τη δεκαετία που ακολούθησε τον Λώρενς της Αραβίας- όχι εμπορικές επιτυχίες πάντως, κυρίως καλλιτεχνικές. Μετά οι εμφανίσεις του ήταν λίγες, οι πιο πολλές σε ρόλους όχι και τόσο αξιόλογους και στο θέατρο έπαιρνε κακές κριτικές*. Οπότε ναι, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι δεν εκπλήρωσε όσα υποσχόταν η πρώτη του εμφάνιση στο σινεμά και η καριέρα του είχε μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα. 
Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι η εποχή που ήταν νέος ήταν πολύ διαφορετική από τη σημερινή. Εδώ, π.χ. μια γεύση από τον Ο'Τουλ και τα άλλα τα παλιόπαιδα τ'ατίθασα, που οι περιπέτειές τους μπορεί να έχουν πλάκα όταν τις διαβάζεις, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι θα ήθελε κανείς να τις ζήσει. Φυσικό είναι να τον έβλεπαν οι συνεργάτες του κι ο τύπος κλπ περισσότερο σαν πρόβλημα. 

Πάντως ο Ο'Τουλ ήταν κούκλος στα νιάτα του, δυστυχώς πολύ γρήγορα έπαψε να είναι κούκλος (τι σου κάνει το ποτό). 

* που μπορεί να οφείλονται στην υπεροψία του επιτυχημένου, π.χ. είχα δει στο θέατρο τον Τζέρεμυ Άιρονς και ξέχναγε τα λόγια του ή μάλλον δεν είχε μπει στον κόπο να τα μάθει γιατί ήξερε ότι το θέατρο θα ήταν γεμάτο ούτως ή άλλως. Ε, αυτό δεν το κάνεις πολλές φορές χωρίς επιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στο μεταξύ, ο ιστότοπος eu2014.gr έχει αλωθεί από κάποιους αντιευρωπαϊστές (;) που προβάλλουν το χαζούλικο και κακογραμμένο ερώτημα: «Will Greece be still Europe in 2014?». Σε σωστά αγγλικά θα ήταν «Will Greece still be in Europe in 2014?». Από κάτω δημοσιεύεται κανονική ειδησεογραφία στα αγγλικά για την ΕΕ, σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Μυστήρια πράγματα.



Τη συνέχεια που είχε η υπόθεση την πληροφορήθηκα από άρθρο του Τάκη Μίχα:

To 2005 ο συμπολίτης μας Κώστας Λυμπουρίδης κατοχύρωσε νομίμως από την ΕΕΤΤ το όνομα χώρου (domain name) eu2014.gr. Ο κ. Λυμπουρίδης, που τυχαίνει να είναι ιδρυτικό μέλος του κόμματος Δράση, αναρτούσε σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα διεθνείς εκθέσεις και σχόλια για την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα που, φυσικά και αυτονόητα, δεν ήσαν ιδιαίτερα κολακευτικές για τη χώρα.

Δύο μήνες πριν από την έναρξη της Προεδρίας, το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών δεν αρκέστηκε στην κατοχύρωση του gr2014.eu για τις ανάγκες της Προεδρίας, αλλά βάλθηκε να αφαιρέσει το domain name του κ. Λυμπουριδη. Συγκεκριμένα, έγινε αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, η οποία εκδικάζεται στις 7 Ιανουαρίου. Ως τότε ζητήθηκε Προσωρινή Διαταγή, η οποία έγινε δεκτή εν μέρει και τον υποχρεώνει να απόσχει από χρήση του domain name ως τότε.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=30017​
Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με την παρουσίαση του θέματος ή τα συμπεράσματα του κ. Μίχα στο άρθρο, ενώ η αγγλική περίληψη* είναι κατάφωρη διαστρέβλωση της αλήθειας. Έτσι όμως δεν επιδεικνύει απλώς άγνοια της διεθνούς νομολογίας ο κ. Μίχας, αλλά και κακή προαίρεση.

* A confidential police document reveals that the Greek state is trying to close down websites that question the government’s willingness to institute the reforms agreed with the troika while it labels criticism of its policies as "defamation of the country". Yes all this is happening in Greece not in North Korea!
:woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

Η ιστοσελίδα δεν ήταν παράνομα καταχωρημένη από την ΕΕΤΤ και ούτε σύμφωνα με τους δικούς της κανονισμούς και νομοθεσία που διέπει την ονοματοδοσία έχει δικαίωμα το κράτος να διεκδικήσει την εν λόγω σελίδα, για κανέναν λόγο. Η μόνη διάταξη που είναι σχετική είναι αυτή περί κακοπιστίας, ωστόσο αυτήν την κατακρεουργεί ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη εδώ, σε προηγούμενη υπόθεση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να αρχίσω τις δικολαβίες. Σε κάποια πράγματα ας λειτουργεί η κοινή λογική.


ΥΓ. Τα ίδια έχω να πω και για όποιον είχε σπεύσει να καπαρώσει τη διεύθυνση nerit.gr. Δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε με εκείνη την υπόθεση.

http://arouraios.gr/2013/06/anakoinosi-tou-troktiko-eu-gia-ti-diakopi-leitourgias-tou-nerit/


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2013)

Από ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, θα μπορούσε να μετακομίσει σε άλλο όνομα χώρου και να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Όσο για το άλλο της ΝΕΡΙΤ, πραγματικά υπάρχουν τόσοι τρόποι να παρακαμφθεί η μη διαθεσιμότητα που νομίζω πως το καπάρωμα είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

Η περίπτωση της ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι εξόχως διαφορετική. Εν πρώτοις πρόκειται για νομικά κατοχυρωμένο όνομα, θα ήταν σαν κάποιος να έπαιρνε το site coca-cola.gr. Δεύτερον, στην περίπτωση του eu2014.gr δεν επρόκειτο για καπάρωμα, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση θα χρησιμοποιούσε το gr2014.eu έτσι κι αλλιώς, δηλαδή το ίδιο φορμάτ που χρησιμοποίησαν η Κύπρος, η Σουηδία και η Πολωνία. Τρίτον, το θέμα τους δεν ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το domain, ήταν να το κλείσουν, όπως και έκαναν. Αυτό είναι σαφέστατα παράνομο. Παρακαλώ, δείτε και αυτό που λίνκαρα. Είναι αρκετά παρόμοια περίπτωση και εξηγεί γιατί όλα αυτά είναι αδικαιολόγητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Κοίτα, εγώ νομικός δεν είμαι, και σου είπα ότι δεν θα πιάσω τα δικολαβίστικα. Τα βλέπω απλά τα πράγματα. Κάποιος παίρνει τη διεύθυνση του ιστότοπου όπου θα πήγαινε φυσιολογικά ο κόσμος να διαβάσει αυτά που γράφεις. Παίρνει λοιπόν το hellegennes.gr και δημοσιεύει ειρωνικά σχόλια εναντίον σου. Αν σου αρέσει και το θεωρείς δίκαιο, πάσο. Στο δικό μου σύστημα αξιών δεν φτάνω καν στο δίκαιο. Θεωρώ αυτό το κόλπο φτηνή κουτοπονηριά και μπορώ εκτός από την αφαίρεση της διεύθυνσης να σκεφτώ και τις τιμωρίες που θα άξιζε κάθε φτηνή κουτοπονηριά.

Κατά τ’ άλλα, το σχόλιό μου αναφέρεται στη διαστρέβλωση που επιχειρείται. Ώστε η κυβέρνηση κλείνει ιστότοπους που της κάνουν κριτική; Pull the other one!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2013)

Μα δεν έχει και νόημα να πιάσεις τα δικολαβίστικα. Για να εκφέρεις άποψη, θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις τη δικογραφία -αν έφτανε η υπόθεση στο δικαστήριο. Θα έπρεπε επίσης να γνωρίζεις τι συμβαίνει με την κατοχύρωση επωνυμίας, το νομικό καθεστώς του εκάστοτε οργανισμού, τις συνδιαλλαγές μεταξύ των μερών κλπ. Αν εκφέρεις άποψη χωρίς να τα γνωρίζεις όλα αυτά, θα γελάνε οι νομικοί που θα σε διαβάζουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

Ξέρεις, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες ονοματοδοσίας, και όχι με κανόνες ηθικής, γιατί δεν λέει να μπλέξουμε μ' αυτά, μπορείς μια χαρά να το κάνεις αυτό. Εφόσον δεν παραβιάζεις γεωγραφικά ή πνευματικά δικαιώματα, μπορείς να επιλέξεις ό,τι θες για όνομα domain, αρκεί βέβαια να μην το χρησιμοποιείς για παράνομους σκοπούς. Εδώ δεν πρόκειται για τίποτα απ' αυτά. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο αόρατο δικαίωμα που να επιτρέπει μόνο στο κράτος να χρησιμοποιήσει διευθύνσεις που έχουν οποιονδήποτε συνδυασμό των eu, 2014 και gr.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να θεωρείς ότι ο κόσμος θα μπέρδευε τα δύο sites μεταξύ τους, απλώς και μόνο επειδή τα domain names είναι κοντινά*. Από εκεί και πέρα, καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να ασκεί δημόσια ή ιδιωτική κριτική στην κυβέρνηση. Το να ασκήσει κάποιος δημόσια κριτική για μένα δεν με αγγίζει, αν και εγώ δεν είμαι δημόσιο πρόσωπο, δημόσιος λειτουργός ή κρατικός υπάλληλος, οπότε δεν έχω να δώσω και λόγο σε κανέναν.

Το τι θεωρεί ο καθένας μας δίκαιο δεν έχει σχέση με την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία. Πολλά πράγματα που απαγορεύονται αδίκως κατά την δική μου θεώρηση και άλλα επιτρέπονται -εξίσου αδίκως. Ωστόσο το κράτος δεν επικαλείται ηθική στις πράξεις του αλλά την νομοθεσία και μόνο αυτό μπορεί και πρέπει να κάνει.



* Με την ίδια λογική να διεκδικήσουν και το eu2014.com, που κατέχει το υπουργείο αμύνης των ΗΠΑ, για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Πρόσεξε μην πεις στο τέλος ότι η κυβέρνηση ένιωσε ότι απειλείται από τον κ. Λυμπουρίδη και την κριτική που ασκούσε. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τις ειδικές περιστάσεις και να συμφωνήσεις αν θες στα δύο που με ενδιαφέρουν: (α) Είναι ή δεν είναι κουτοπονηριά να επιδιώκεις να προσέξει το κοινό τον ιστότοπό σου όχι επειδή αξίζουν αυτά που γράφεις αλλά επειδή έδρασες σε ανταγωνισμό με κάποιον δημόσιο υπάλληλο που δεν σκέφτηκε ότι κάποιος κουτοπόνηρος θα θέλει να κάνει τις κουτοπονηριές του; (β) Είναι ή δεν είναι άθλια διαστρέβλωση της είδησης η περίληψη του Μίχα; Εγώ καταλαβαίνω αυτά που γράφεις. Και δεν με αφορούν, έχω πάει παραπέρα. Με ενδιαφέρει να δείξεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις και αυτά που γράφω εγώ. Όχι για να βρω το δίκιο μου. Αλλά για να δείξεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις μόνο ό,τι έχεις στο δικό σου κεφάλι. Ότι μπορείς να μπεις και στη θέση του άλλου. Είναι πολύ σπουδαίο αυτό όταν χτίζουμε κοινωνίες ή έστω φόρουμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

Δεν είπα σε κάποιο σημείο ότι διαφωνώ με αυτά τα δύο, αλλά αν θέλεις μπορώ και να το πω ξεκάθαρα: ναι, *συμφωνώ με αυτά τα δυο σημεία*. Και όχι, η κυβέρνηση δεν ένιωσε να απειλείται, σιγά μην ένιωθε τέτοιο πράγμα. Αυτό βέβαια δεν κάνει την κίνηση λιγότερο παράνομη. Εγώ εκεί εστίασα απ' την αρχή. Σημειωτέον ότι το θέμα τυγχάνει να το ξέρω κι απ' την πρακτική του πλευρά γιατί μου έχει συμβεί. Και όχι, δεν είναι απλό να διεκδικήσεις domain με δικαιολογία την επωνυμία, αν αυτή η επωνυμία δεν είναι κάτι 100% ξεκάθαρο και καθιερωμένο. Συνεχίζει να ισχύει το first-come first-served εκτός κι αν το δικαίωμα σε κάτι σού ανήκει ξεκάθαρα, είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και διαφανές. Για παράδειγμα, η Μαντόνα κατάφερε να κερδίσει το domain madonna.com που είχε καταχωρήσει πρώτος κάποιος άλλος, ο Στινγκ πάλι δεν κατάφερε να κάνει το ίδιο με το sting.com. Η αιτιολογία ήταν ότι η λέξη sting είναι μια γενική λέξη της αγγλικής γλώσσας και το site δεν αγοράστηκε με σκοπό την επαναπώληση, δηλαδή δεν υπήρξε κακοπιστία.

Ας σημειώσω πάντως ότι αυτού του είδους η τακτική, δηλαδή το να παίρνεις ένα domain μόνο και μόνο με σκοπό να το στερήσεις από κάποιον δικαιούχο ή να του το πουλήσεις, όταν αποδεδειγμένα υπάρχει δικαιούχος, λέγεται _*cybersquatting*_ και στα ελληνικά είναι αυτό που η ΕΕΤΤ ονομάζει _*κακοπιστία*_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...και στα ελληνικά είναι αυτό που η ΕΕΤΤ ονομάζει _*κακοπιστία*_.


... και που ο nickel ονόμασε «κουτοπονηριά». 



> Για παράδειγμα, η Μαντόνα κατάφερε να κερδίσει το domain madonna.com που είχε καταχωρήσει πρώτος κάποιος άλλος,



Δεν το διεκδίκησε η Ρωμαιοκαθολική Εκκλησία, ε;


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2013)

Ακόμα πιο μεγάλη κακοπιστία είναι να χρησιμοποιείς το URL που αγόρασες για παραπλανητικό σάιτ. Αν αυτός που αγόρασε το eu2014 στέγαζε εκεί τις σελίδες π.χ. σουπερμάρκετ με την επωνυμία _2014 ευρω-ευκαιρίες_, δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση σύγχυσης. Όταν όμως το φτιάχνει να μοιάζει με επίσημη σελίδα της ΕΕ, ε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2013)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτή η διαδικασία πάει δικαστικά, όχι με μονομερή απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ. Και φυσικά η κακοπιστία πρέπει να αποδειχτεί, δηλαδή να μπορεί αυτός που προσβάλλει το δικαίωμα χρήσης του domain να δείξει ότι ο τωρινός χρήστης έχει σκοπό να παραπλανήσει, να παρεμποδίσει, να δημιουργήσει σύγχυση ή να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά δικαιώματα που δεν του ανήκουν. Στοιχειώδες είναι και το να πρόκειται για πολύ συγκεκριμένο όνομα, συνδεδεμένο με επωνυμία, διακριτική ονομασία, λογότυπο, αναγνωρισμένη πολιτιστική κληρονομιά, κτλ, και όχι κάτι γενικό, όπως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Τέλος, ο μηνυτής πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι είναι ο ίδιος δικαιούχος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ας σημειώσω πάντως ότι αυτού του είδους η τακτική, δηλαδή το να παίρνεις ένα domain μόνο και μόνο με σκοπό να το στερήσεις από κάποιον δικαιούχο ή να του το πουλήσεις, όταν αποδεδειγμένα υπάρχει δικαιούχος, λέγεται _*cybersquatting*_ και στα ελληνικά είναι αυτό που η ΕΕΤΤ ονομάζει _*κακοπιστία*_.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12377-κυβερνοσφετεριστής-κυβερνοσφετερισμός


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2013)

Ναι, το θυμάμαι το νήμα και συνεχίζει να μου αρέσει η απόδοση. Εδώ αναφέρομαι στο τι εννοεί η ΕΕΤΤ όταν λέει _κακοπιστία_, τι αποδίδει.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2013)

*Σοκ: Συνελήφθη πλαστός Μιχάλης Λιάπης!*
Μαϊμού αlter ego του πραγματικού Μιχάλη Λιάπη είναι, όπως φαίνεται, ο θλιβερός οδηγός του ακριβού τζιπ με τις ψαρωτικές ψεύτικες πινακίδες που συνέλαβαν οι άνδρες της Ομάδας Δίας, να οδηγεί χωρίς δίπλωμα και χωρίς ασφάλεια (μουφανέτ)


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2013)

Το καψόνι (bizutage, hazing), λέει, που χρειάστηκε να υποστεί ο Ντέιβιντ Μπέκαμ όταν μπήκε στην πρώτη ομάδα της Μάντσεστερ Γιουνάιτεντ το 1992, ήταν να αυνανιστεί μπροστά στους συμπαίχτες του κοιτώντας με ορθάνοιχτα μάτια μια φωτογραφία του ποδοσφαιριστή (και μουστακαλή) Κλέιτον Μπλάκμορ! (chronofoot, γαλλόφωνο)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

Costas said:


> (chronofoot, γαλλόφωνο)


Αντίστοιχο ελληνικό ρεπορτάζ: http://www.sport24.gr/Paraxena/h_eksomologhsh-sok_toy_mpekam.2529197.html.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2013)

Λίγο πιο γκέι οι συμπαίχτες του και θα έκαναν όργια στα αποδυτήρια.:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Μα, αλήθεια, στην Κουάλα Λουμπούρ περνάει ο Μισέλ τις ώρες τους στο Mandara Spa; Το διάλεξε πριν ή μετά τη μικρή του αθηναϊκή περιπέτεια;

http://www.mandaraspa.com/page/Pleasure-About-Mandara.aspx


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2013)

Πέθανε ο Μιχαήλ Καλάσνικοφ (Ποντίκι)

(Δεν ανεβάζω γιουτουμπάκι Μπρέγκοβιτς, κάπου θα υπάρχει εδώ μέσα.)


----------



## Earion (Dec 24, 2013)

Σχεδιασμένο για να ξεπεράσει το γερμανικό Sturmgewehr 44, το Καλάσνικοφ (επισήμως AK-47), χάρη στην απλότητά του, έγινε το «όπλο του φτωχού» και συμβόλισε την εξέγερση στις οθόνες όλου του πλανήτη (προτού το ανακαλύψουν οι συμμορίες των αστικών κέντρων). Ο καημένος ο Μιχαήλ Καλάσνικοφ έμεινε στο εργοστάσιό του, με τα παράσημά του, ήρωας της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, που δεν αναγνώριζε πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Μια δεκάρα να είχε πάρει για το κάθε Καλάσνικοφ που κυκλοφορεί ...


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2013)

Τσιγγάνικο κανάλι στη Γαλλία, στη γλώσσα τους (και μάλιστα από Σκοπιανό τσιγγάνο) (Le Monde)


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2013)

Πώς έμαθα τη λέξη photocall


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2013)

Πώς ΔΕΝ έμαθες τον OED Birthday Word Generator:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...rator-οι-λέξεις-που-γεννήθηκαν-μαζί-μας/page2


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2013)

Revealing the lost codex of Archimedes (TED)


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πώς ΔΕΝ έμαθες τον OED Birthday Word Generator:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...rator-οι-λέξεις-που-γεννήθηκαν-μαζί-μας/page2


Δεν προλαβαίνονται όλα τα νήματα ούτε με σφαίρες!


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> 10 πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζαμε πέρσι, από το Βήμα.



5. Οι γυναίκες φαίνονται μεγαλύτερες σε ηλικία κάθε Τετάρτη στις 3.30 το απόγευμα διότι τότε πιάνουν πάτο τα επίπεδα της ενέργειας, κορυφώνεται το εργασιακό στρες και γίνονται εμφανή τα σημάδια από τα ξενύχτια του σαββατοκύριακου. Ερευνα έδειξε ότι κάθε Τετάρτη μεσημέρι συνδυάζονται τα εξής: πολλές γυναίκες θεωρούν την Τετάρτη την πιο στρεσαρισμένη μέρα στη δουλειά ενώ τα επίπεδα της ενέργειας πέφτουν ούτως ή άλλως κάθε απομεσήμερο. Επιπλέον, τα σημάδια του αλκοόλ που το 46% των γυναικών καταναλώνει το σαββατοκύριακο χρειάζονται 72 ώρες για να γίνουν εμφανή ενώ οι περισσότερες γυναίκες δηλώνουν ότι έχουν αϋπνία Δευτέρα βράδυ η οποία χρειάζεται 48 ώρες για να φανεί στο πρόσωπο.
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=552507


*Women look their oldest at 3.30pm every Wednesday*, a study has found, because that is when energy levels plummet, work stress is at a peak and the effects of any weekend late nights finally kick in.
[...]
Mary Collins, 31, from Portsmouth, said: "After having a drink on the weekend, the tiredness definitely catches up with me by Wednesday.
"But I'm always hoping I have a special night on Thursday. A bit of romance makes me feel younger and happier - and Friday is when I feel my best." [βλ. σημ.]
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...k-their-oldest-at-3.30pm-every-Wednesday.html
Δευτέρα κάτι έχω,
την Τρίτη δεν αντέχω
Τετάρτη πώς βαριέμαι
την Πέμπτη δεν κρατιέμαι :wub:
Παρασκευή πρωί
λα-λα-λα λα-λα λα-λα  say no more, you lucky gal
απ' όλες τις ημέρες
η Κυριακή μ' αρέσει


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Η πιο ωραία στιγμή που παρακολούθησα χτες

Έχει περάσει το μεσημέρι και τέσσερα παιδάκια που λένε τα κάλαντα χτυπάνε την πόρτα σπιτιού. «Να τα πούμε;» «Αχ, συγγνώμη, καλά μου, αλλά μου έχουν τελειώσει πια τα ψιλά», τους λέει η κυρία που άνοιξε. Ανταλλάσσουν χρόνια πολλά και οι μικροί καλαντάρηδες, τρία αγοράκια κι ένα κοριτσάκι, γύρω στα εφτά και τρισχαριτωμένα, φεύγουν.

Έξω από την αυλή του σπιτιού τα περιμένει πατέρας, που προφανώς δεν αφήνει τα μικρά παιδιά να τριγυρνούν μόνα τους. «Γιατί δεν τα είπατε;» ρωτάει τα παιδιά. Τα παιδιά λένε κάτι, ο πατέρας τούς λέει κάτι άλλο και τα παιδιά γυρνάνε στο σπίτι και ξαναχτυπάνε την πόρτα. Αυτή τη φορά κάμπτεται η αντίσταση της οικοδέσποινας και τους δίνει ένα χοντρό χαρτονόμισμα που θα έκανε και τη δική μου πρωτοχρονιά καλύτερη.

Έτυχε να ακούσω τι είπε ο πατέρας στα παιδιά όταν αυτά του εξήγησαν ότι η κυρία δεν είχε λεφτά να τους δώσει. «Δεν έχει σημασία. Να τα πείτε χωρίς λεφτά, να ευλογήσετε το σπίτι». Μου έφτιαξε τη μέρα ο άνθρωπος.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2014)

WIRED’s Top Science Stories of the Year.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2014)

Είναι γνωστό το κόλλημα των Γιαπωνέζων με τις μαθητριούλες που φοράνε γυμνασιακή στολή. Τώρα στο Τόκυο άνοιξαν και μαγαζιά όπου κουβεντιάζουν ή ποζάρουν για και με τους πελάτες (Asahi Shimbun):

The 17-year-old girl, a high school senior, began to work in the shop in early October “to earn tuition money,” she said.
When customers request her in advance, she drops in at the shop on her way home from school once or twice a week. She receives half the fee her customer pays and her monthly earnings sometime exceed 100,000 yen.
“I have yet to encounter a dangerous situation," she said. "But some of the girls working in the shop have experiences such as those in which customers touched their breasts or tried to insert their hands into their underwear.”


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2014)

Costas said:


> Είναι γνωστό το κόλλημα των Γιαπωνέζων με τις μαθητριούλες που φοράνε γυμνασιακή στολή.


Τα βλέπω και κάνω ρελάνς με ουρητηριακό βιντεοπαιχνίδι:


----------



## Costas (Jan 5, 2014)

Just food for thought. Από τσιτάτο που προβάλλει η ΝΥΤ βγαλμένο από άρθρο της με υπότιτλο The bloodshed that has engulfed Iraq, Lebanon and Syria exposes the emergence of a post-American Middle East in which no broker has the will or power to contain the region's sectarian hatreds:

"I think we are witnessing a turning point, and it could be one of the worst in all our history. The West is not there, and we are in the hands of two regional powers, the Saudis and Iranians, each of which is fanatical in its own way. I don't see how they can reach any entente, any rational solution."

_ELIAS KHOURY, a Lebanese novelist and critic who lived through his own country's 15-year civil war. _

Τώρα βέβαια, και πριν που the West was there, δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν αποφεύχθηκε η βία και ο εμφύλιος, αλλά πάντως αυτό το post-American έχει το ενδιαφέρον του. Δεν ξέρω γιατί ο Khoury δεν συμπεριέλαβε την Τουρκία στις regional powers. Και σίγουρα εμείς είμαστε πολύ κοντά σε όλα αυτά· μια ΕΕ μάς χωρίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 7, 2014)

Η Πολαρόιντ επιστρέφει [;] (το 2Χ3 του άρθρου αφορά, υποθέτω, ίντσες και όχι εκτυπώσεις σε μέγεθος γραμματόσημου)


----------



## SBE (Jan 8, 2014)

Λέει επίσης βλέπω:


> η μηχανή δίνει έναν γενναιόδωρο εσωτερικό δίσκο


Να την πάρω τότε για τα δώρα του δίσκου
Αυτό μάλλον είναι για τα ψευδόφιλα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

I was lost, it was already dusk, I had been driving for hours and was practically out of petrol. The idea of being stranded on these lonely hills in the dark appalled me, so I was glad to see a signpost, and coast down to a garage. When I opened a window to speak to the attendant, the air outside was so cold that I turned up my collar. While he was filling the tank he commented on the weather. 'Never known such cold in this month. Forecast says we're in for a real bad freeze-up.' (...)

The hail soon turned to snow, diminishing visibility and making driving more difficult. It was bitterly cold, and I became aware of a connexion between this fact and my increasing uneasiness. The garage man had said he had never known it so cold at this time, and my own impression was that it was far too early in the season for ice and snow. Suddenly my anxiety was so acute that I wanted to turn and drive back to town; but the road was too narrow, I was forced to follow its interminable windings up and down hill in the lifeless dark. (...)

An unearthly whiteness began to bloom on the hedges. I passed a gap and glanced through. For a moment, my lights picked out like searchlights the girl's naked body, slight as a child's, ivory white against the dead white of the snow, her hair bright as spun glass. She did not look in my direction. Motionless, she kept her eyes fixed on the walls moving slowly towards her, a glassy, glittering circle of solid ice, of which she was the centre. Dazzling flashes came from the ice-cliffs far over her head; below, the outermost fringes of ice had already reached her, immobilized her, set hard as concrete over her feet and ankles. I watched the ice climb higher, covering knees and thighs, saw her mouth open, a black hole in the white face, heard her thin, agonized scream. (...)

Anna Kavan, _Ice_

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στο δριμύτατο ψύχος στη Β. Αμερική (πιο κρύο στη Μιννεσότα απ' ό,τι την ίδια ώρα στο Βόρειο και στο Νότιο Πόλο, σε μέρη του Καναδά απ' ό,τι στον πλανήτη Άρη!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Λέει επίσης βλέπω:
> 
> Να την πάρω τότε για τα δώρα του δίσκου
> Αυτό μάλλον είναι για τα ψευδόφιλα.



Σε κάθε 100 φωτογραφίες που τραβάς σού βγάζει κι ένα easter egg με φωτογραφίες διασήμων, με βάση την τοποθεσία σου (εσένα θα σου βγάζει γυμνές φωτογραφίες της Ελισάβετ). Μόνο πρόσεξες μην τον τσαντίσεις γιατί είναι κυκλοθυμικός, απ' ό,τι βλέπω κάνει πολλούς κύκλους το δευτερόλεπτο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Πού πάει η μουσική όταν δεν την ακούμε πια;

Πού πάει η μουσική όταν δεν σταματάμε να την ακούμε;
Το Τρίτο είναι εδώ:
http://publicradio.listen2myradio.com/

Βέβαια, εμένα μου λείπει ο Κώστας Γιαννουλόπουλος, από το 1997... :-(


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

"...το 1977 εξέδωσε το περιοδικό “Τζαζ”, που άντεξε για 15 τεύχη (χέρι με χέρι), ως το ’82."
Έχω τα πρώτα 10, ως τον Ιούλιο του '80. Μετά ήρθε το ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο Τρίτσης, που έκλεισε το Jazz Club του Μπαράκου γιατί ηχορύπαινε την Πλάκα...


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

...
*Κόλλησε γυμνός στο πλυντήριο ρούχων 

*Ήθελε να κάνει “σέξι έκπληξη” στη φίλη του και τελικά “παρέστησαν” αστυνομία, πυροσβέστες και γιατροί 

Aστυνομία, Πυροσβεστική, παραϊατρικό και άλλο προσωπικό έκτακτης ανάγκης επιστρατεύτηκαν για να συμβάλουν στη διάσωση ενός ανθρώπου που κόλλησε γυμνός μέσα σε πλυντήριο ρούχων. 

Το περιστατικό συνέβη στην Αυστραλία και θύμα της ιδέας του να κάνει μια σέξι έκπληξη στη φίλη του ήταν ένας 20χρονος, ο οποίος απελευθερώθηκε τελικά μετά από προσπάθειες του προσωπικού που κράτησαν 20 λεπτά. 

«Είχε κολλήσει εντελώς, και ανησυχούσαμε για την υγεία του. Στη συνέχεια, κάποιος είχε την ιδέα να κάνει το δέρμα του πιο απαλό με το ελαιόλαδο. Αυτό δούλεψε”, είπε ο εκπρόσωπος της αστυνομίας, σύμφωνα με την Χέραλντ Σαν. Δεν παρέλειψε δε να συμπληρώσει ότι “το όλο θέαμα ήταν πολύ ντροπιαστικό”.

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


*Naked man rescued from washing machine in Mooroopna, Victoria*
EMERGENCY services were forced to "grease up" a naked man with olive oil after he became trapped in a washing machine in country Victoria on the weekend.
[...]
HERALD SUN, JANUARY 06, 2014






Why don't we do it in the launderette? 
Their washing machines are bigger 
Why don't we do it in the launderette?


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Πλάκα έχει η Καθημερινή! Βάζει τίτλο Σκληρή ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Εισαγγελέων Ελλάδος εναντίον Δένδια και μετά παραθέτει την ανακοίνωση, όπου διαβάζουμε μεταξύ άλλων: "καθώς και (γ) δημοσιεύματα Εφημερίδων (Εφημερίδες «Τύπος της Κυριακής» της 4/5-2014, «Ελεύθεροι και με το νόμο 29 κατηγορούμενοι για την τρομοκρατία», *«Καθημερινή» της 8-1-2014, «Κύριο Άρθρο-ολιγωρία έναντι της τρομοκρατίας»*), και παρακάτω: "Ομοίως *δημοσιεύματα που από προφανή άγνοια του εθνικού ποινικού δικονομικού πλαισίου* που διέπει κάθε δίκη –για να μπορεί αυτή να θεωρείται δίκαιη, σύμφωνα με την Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου- κάνουν λόγο για «ολιγωρία της Δικαιοσύνης όταν συλληφθέντες για εγχώριες τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις …επισήμως και νομίμως κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι με απαλλακτικά βουλεύματα, διατάξεις ανακριτών και αθωωτικές αποφάσεις», *δεν συμβάλλουν στην ορθή πληροφόρηση του κοινού, αλλά και στην καλή λειτουργία της Δημοκρατίας*"

Και κάτι γλωσσικό (πέρα από τη διόρθωση "αλλά *ούτε* και στην καλή λειτουργία..."). Η ανακοίνωση τελειώνει ως εξής: οι τυχόν τροποποιήσεις που θα επιφέρει δεν θα υπαγορεύονται από την πίεση της επικαιρότητας, αλλά θα αντικρύζουν τεκμηριωμένες *δικαιοπολιτικές* και *εγκληματοπροληπτικές* ανάγκες. Αυτό το _δικαιοπολιτικές_ είναι το επίθετο του Δικαιόπολι "κράτους δικαίου";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 8, 2014)

Μια πρόβλεψη (έστω και του BBC) για το υπεραπώτατο μέλλον μόνο στα Εφήμερα μπορεί να έχει θέση...


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Και κάτι γλωσσικό (πέρα από τη διόρθωση "αλλά *ούτε* και στην καλή λειτουργία..."). Η ανακοίνωση τελειώνει ως εξής: οι τυχόν τροποποιήσεις που θα επιφέρει δεν θα υπαγορεύονται από την πίεση της επικαιρότητας, αλλά θα αντικρύζουν τεκμηριωμένες *δικαιοπολιτικές* και *εγκληματοπροληπτικές* ανάγκες. Αυτό το _δικαιοπολιτικές_ είναι το επίθετο του Δικαιόπολι "κράτους δικαίου";



Όχι, ο "δικαιοπολιτικός" δεν έχει σχέση (τουλάχιστον όχι άμεση) με το κράτος δικαίου, αλλά παράγεται από την "πολιτική του δικαίου/ πολιτική που διέπει το δίκαιο κι υλοποιείται μέσω αυτού" (το δίκαιο εδώ όχι φυσικά με την ηθική/ φιλοσοφική του έννοια). Για παράδειγμα η ratio διατάξεως μπορεί να αποδοθεί και ως δικαιοπολιτικός λόγος της διατάξεως.

Το επίθετο χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά συχνά, όπως μπορεί να αποδείξει και η διαδικτυακή αναζήτησή του.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Μμ, μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

Hell Has Frozen Over, Headline Writers Rejoice


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2014)

Carter Camp, American Indian Leader, Dies at 72 (NYT) of Wounded Knee fame.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια πρόβλεψη (έστω και του BBC) για το υπεραπώτατο μέλλον μόνο στα Εφήμερα μπορεί να έχει θέση...


:huh::angry:
We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

Για δες τώρα...

View attachment far-future-timeline.pdf


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Το μελλοντογράφημα το βρήκα αντιγραμμένο εδώ:
http://std3.ru/b4/ed/1389123881-b4ed3fe44863d88a205481663f185b4f.png


Εμένα ούτε το «κοντινό» «Most words extinct: Due to rapid evolution of languages, no single present-day word will have survived» δεν κατάφερε να με συγκινήσει. Ούτε σαν πρόβλεψη ούτε σαν γλωσσολογική μπαρούφα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> Στη συνέχεια, κάποιος είχε την ιδέα να κάνει το δέρμα του πιο απαλό με το ελαιόλαδο



Πέρα από το ότι κατάλαβα αρχικά ότι το "του" αναφερόταν στον κάποιο κι όχι στον εγκλωβισμένο, έτσι όπως το γράφουν μοιάζει σα να λέει ότι το πρόβλημα του εγκλωβισμένου ήταν η ξηροδερμία :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εμένα ούτε το «κοντινό» «Most words extinct: Due to rapid evolution of languages, no single present-day word will have survived» δεν κατάφερε να με συγκινήσει. Ούτε σαν πρόβλεψη ούτε σαν γλωσσολογική μπαρούφα.



Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για πρόβλεψη που στηρίζεται σε κάποια μελέτη, σχετικά με την εξέλιξη του πολιτισμού μας, αν έχω χρόνο μετά θα κάτσω να την ψάξω. Πάντως τόσο μακρινές προβλέψεις δεν μπορεί να είναι ασφαλείς γιατί στηρίζονται στην εξέλιξη της κοινωνίας, που δεν είναι κάτι σταθερό και προβλέψιμο. Ούτε καν για τον μελλοντικό πληθυσμό δεν είμαστε σίγουροι, πόσο μάλλον για τις κοινωνικοπολιτικές συνθήκες που θα επικρατούν σε 100, όχι σε 1000 χρόνια. Τέλος, να θυμίσω ότι συχνά-πυκνά βλέπω μελέτες που εξακολουθούν να στηρίζουν τα πορίσματά τους σε εκθετικές συναρτήσεις, παρότι οι εκθετικές αλλαγές δεν είναι βιώσιμες σε κλειστά συστήματα. Δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος ότι το συγκεκριμένο βασίζεται σε κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Irini (Jan 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Hell Has Frozen Over, Headline Writers Rejoice



Heh, I've been to Hell and back (only about 23 miles from where I live).


----------



## Earion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Αδώνειος ερωτικός λόγος*

Ηχήστε, οι σάλπιγγες! Καμπάνες βροντερές, 
δονήστε σύγκορμη τη χώρα πέρα ως πέρα! 

Τα δάχτυλά μου τρέμουν, καθώς πληκτρολογώ...
Μια νέα, γκαγκάν παρουσία στο χώρο της ελληνικής ποίησης

*Ο Σπύρος Γεωργιάδης κυκλοφόρησε την πρώτη **του **ποιητική συλλογή*!

Τι θα πει «ποιος Σπύρος Γεωργιάδης;». Ο υπουργός μας καλέ, ο Άδωνης.

Τη συγκλονιστική είδηση έβγαλε πρώτος ο Αλλού Φαν Μαρξ:

http://afmarx.wordpress.com/2014/01/01/kleious-parafernalia-poems/

Και ο τίτλος; _Παραφερνάλια της Κλειώς_.

Βαρύγδουπος λίγο, αλλά δεν πειράζει, το μήνυμα από μόνο του έχει βάρος.

Από τα δείγματα του ποιητικού οίστρου που παραθέτει ο ΑΦΜ, διαλέγω αυτό που με δονεί σύγκορμα.

Ο ερωτικός Άδωνης:
Η Άρτεμίς μου δεν κρατεί βέλος διά να τοξεύσει το γοργοπόδαρο ελάφι
Η Αθηνά μου δεν κρατεί δόρυ και ασπίδα
Η Αφροδίτη μου δεν κρατεί το μήλον της Έριδος που της χάρισε ο ερωτύλος Πάρις
Η ωραία Ελένη μου δεν κρατεί αργυρούν κάτοπτρον διά να καλλωπίζεται
Η Δήμητρα μου δεν κρατεί χρυσό στάχυ διά να ψωμίσει τους πεινασμένους της γής.
Η δικιά μου θεά, η Ευγενία,
την καρδιά μου κρατεί στα τρυφερά της χέρια.
Και μίαν ράβδον μαέστρου
για να διευθύνει την μουσική του σύμπαντος μου
ραπίζοντας με χάριν τον αέρα.


Παραμερίζουμε, ποιητή, για να περάσεις. 
Ή, πιο λαϊκά, φάε τη σκόνη του Άδωνη, Εγγονόπουλε... :cheek: ​


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Earion said:


> [...] Και μίαν ράβδον μαέστρου
> για να διευθύνει την μουσική του σύμπαντος μου
> ραπίζοντας με χάριν τον αέρα.​


Φτου, γμτ, δεν τον πέτυχε το ράπισμα... 

Σχετικό νήμα: εν χορδαίς και οργάνω* = [EN] with pomp and circumstance, with great pomp, [FR] en grande pompe

*εν οργάνω εδώ, ξεκουρδίστω καίτοι ξεκαρδιστικώ. Pour tromper le monde.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

Έχει τίποτε σε γενόσημο, εθνόσημο, χαρτόσημο;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 9, 2014)

Να σημειώσουμε πάντως ότι πρόκειται για τρολιά του Αλλουφάνη (πολύ πετυχημένη όμως).


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Έλεγα κι εγώ, "μπα, πώς και γράφει 'της Κλειώς';"


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

The most-read article for the past week was an interview with a former worker at the crippled Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant. He says, among other things, that he was appalled by the disregard for worker safety, the makeshift plans and the cost-cutting measures, including the use of adhesive tape on key equipment at the plant. [Asahi Shimbun]


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

Ωραίο το σκιτσάκι του Peter Schrank για το άρθρο του Charlemagne στον Economist (με λογοπαικτικό τίτλο _Aegean stables_). Το σκίτσο ξεχνά το κλασικό πλέον λογοπαίγνιο με το GRECOVERY, αλλά κάτι προσπαθεί να πει με τα «κοσμήματα». Οι μαίανδροι είναι το σήμα της Χρυσής Αυγής σε επανάληψη. και αποκάτω σφυροδρέπανα. Κάποια θεωρία των δύο άκρων αποτυπώνει κι αυτός. Θυμίζω ότι ο _αμφορέας_ είναι απλολογία τού _αμφιφορέα_.








Σύνδεσμος:
http://www.economist.com/news/europ...conomic-and-political-failings-aegean-stables
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231286182


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Γιατί έβαλες αυτό το ποστ εδώ και όχι στην κρησάρα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2014)

It's a mixed bag of tricks. Είναι κυρίως γλωσσικό:
one good pun: Aegean stables
one missed pun: Grecovery
one etymological pun: αμ(φι)φορέας

Βάλ' το, λέω, εδώ, θα το δουν περισσότεροι. 
Το άρθρο δεν έχει τίποτα καινούργιο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2014)

Στα stables μπορούν να φιλοξενούνται και PIGS?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2014)

How to open a bottle of wine – without a corkscrew


----------



## bernardina (Jan 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> How to open a bottle of wine – without a corkscrew


How? :huh:


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Και, αφού προσπάθησα εις μάτην αρκετές φορές να διαβάσω ένα κείμενο χωρίς σύνδεσμο, κατέφυγα στο Γκουγκλ και διάβασα αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/how-you-open-wine-bottle-3011107
Αν κάπου αλλού ήθελες να μας πας, δόκτορα, κάν' το με τη συνηθισμένη διαδικασία.

Άλλο: Είδα σε τιτιβοροή αυτή τη φωτογραφία με τίτλο «NASA before PowerPoint» και πηγή το Life (δεκαετία του 1960). Πολύ στημένη φωτογραφία. Ο πίνακας θα ήταν μάλλον με τη μεγαλύτερη πλευρά προς τα κάτω (landscape και όχι portrait) και δεν θα τον είχαν βγάλει στο πάρκιν. Αλλά και τι δουλειά έχει το Powerpoint στην όλη υπόθεση; Εδώ βλέπουμε ανθρώπους να συνεργάζονται στη διαμόρφωση τύπων, για μελέτη όχι για παρουσίαση.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 12, 2014)

Ο θάνατος φέρεται να έχει μια προτίμηση στον αριθμό οκτώ. Αναπόφευκτα, ένας σχολιαστής παρατήρησε ότι το άπειρο είναι _ένα νεκρό οκτώ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2014)

bernardina said:


> How? :huh:


Fixxed


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

Σελίδα με την υλοποίηση του προϋπολογισμού σε πραγματικό χρόνο από τον Δήμο Αθηναίων. (cityofathens.gr)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2014)

Ο πάπας Φραγκίσκος βάφτισε μωρό γονιών με πολιτικό γάμο στην Καπέλα Σιστίνα και είπε στις μανάδες των 32 μωρών να τα βυζάξουν, αν πεινάνε. (Παραπολιτική)


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2014)

Θα τον θυμάστε, δεν μπορεί (προγηρία το λέμε;): Sam Berns, 17, Public Face of a Rare Illness, Is Dead (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2014)

Βρετανία: Επιχείρησαν να κλέψουν αρχαία υδρία με τη στάχτη του Φρόιντ (Ναυτεμπορική)
Μόνο που είναι κρατήρας, methinks.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> Βρετανία: Επιχείρησαν να κλέψουν αρχαία υδρία με τη στάχτη του Φρόιντ (Ναυτεμπορική)
> Μόνο που είναι κρατήρας, methinks.


Καλημέρα. Ε, γράψε σε νέο νήμα ένα κειμενάκι για τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε υδρία, κρατήρα και αμφορέα, και τις σωστές αντιστοιχίες (hydria, krater, amphora) και τι κάνουμε όταν βλέπουμε το _urn_ στο αγγλικό:
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jan/15/urn-sigmund-freud-ashes-smashed-theft-attempt


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... και τι κάνουμε όταν βλέπουμε το _urn_ στο αγγλικό...



A Grecian urn, you mean? Erm, we urn ahem... run for it?


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2014)

Η _Καθημερινή_ το λέει καλύτερα: Η τέφρα του Φρόιντ σώθηκε 

Η στάχτη φυλασσόταν σε *τεφροδόχο*, που χρονολογείται από το 300 π.Χ. -η οποία ήταν και ο στόχος των κλεπτών- και είχε δωρηθεί από την ψυχαναλύτρια πριγκίπισσα Μαρία Βοναπάρτη ...

Η οποία Μαρία Βοναπάρτη είχε στενούς δεσμούς με την Ελλάδα, κι όχι μόνο επειδή είχε παντρευτεί τον Γεώργιο τον Αρμοστή.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 16, 2014)

Η Μαρία Βοναπάρτη υπήρξε και συνεργάτρια του Εμπειρίκου, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> Η στάχτη φυλασσόταν σε *τεφροδόχο*,



Πολύ σωστά. Όταν η _urn_ είναι _funerary urn_, πάμε κατευθείαν στην *τεφροδόχο*.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2014)

Αυτό υπαινισσόμουν Παλάβρα.

Κι επειδή βρισκόμαστε σε περιβάλλον αρχαιολογικό, ας προχωρήσουμε λίγο κι ας πάμε στον Μεσαίωνα.

Τέλος η αντιπαράθεση για τον θησαυρό *της Γκελφ*. Ο αμύθητης αξίας μεσαιωνικός θησαυρός *της Γκελφ*, ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει χρυσούς σταυρούς με βαρύτιμους πολύτιμους λίθους ...

(Και βαρύτιμους και πολύτιμους; Μήπως πέφτει κομμάτι βαρύ το ύφος;)

Ο θησαυρός *της *Γκελφ; Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για καμιά μεσαιωνική πόλη. Είναι ο θησαυρός της οικογένειας και της δυναστείας των Γουέλφων. 

The Treasure takes its name from the princely House of Guelph of Brunswick-Lüneburg.

(Τους Γουέλφους τους βάζουμε δίπλα στους Γιβελλίνους, δύο δυναστικές οικογένειες της μεσαιωνικής Γερμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας που τις χώριζε μίσος άσβεστο, σαν κι εκείνο μεταξύ Μοντέγων και Καπουλέτων. Αλλά αυτά είναι κάπως ψιλά γράμματα, ελάχιστα γνωστά σ' εμάς εδώ. Θέλει γνώσεις ιστορικές επιπέδου Ρογήρου).


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

Ομορφαίνει η Καθημερινή (μετά από πολύ καιρό παντελώς συντηρητικής διαδικτυακής εμφάνισης) (προσωρινή διεύθυνση εδώ), αλλά ομόρφυνε και το αγαπημένο μου λεξικό, το Oxford English Dictionary (ODE — ας μην το μπερδεύουμε με το OED). Προσέξτε πώς με τα κουμπάκια μπορείς να δεις περισσότερα παραδείγματα. Στο λήμμα _father_ βρήκα όλα αυτά μόνο για έναν ιδιωματισμό:


*how’s your father*
_British • informal_
used euphemistically to refer to sexual intercourse. 

•	_He didn't drag the ditzy blonde off to the first Travelodge he could find for a bit of how's your father, then impregnate her with their love child.
•	There's a favourite old joke in political circles, about two government MPs sneaking into the dunnies at a Labour Party conference to have a bit of how's your father.
•	Of course we are having you on as it features spotty Herberts (well one spotty Herbert) bunking off work for a quick bit of how's your father with plenty of tonsil checking and tongue football, nearly choked on me Guinness I did._


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2014)

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του Ιστορείν, αγγλόφωνης περιοδικής έκδοσης του Εθνικού Κέντρου Τεκμηρίωσης, διάβασα ένα ωραίο άρθρο με τίτλο 1968, 1989, 2011: reconsidering social movements, 'moments of change' and theoretical framing over time (Kostis Kornetis). Είναι σε pdf που κατεβαίνει κιόλας (14 σελ.)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 20, 2014)

Ένα μικρό γλυκόπικρο μνημόσυνο για τον Κώστα Φιλίνη κορυφαίο στέλεχος του ΚΚΕ, από τους πρωτεργάτες της ίδρυσης του ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού και ευρωβουλευτή του κόμματος, που έφυγε για πάντα.

Εδώ με άλλους σημαντικούς απόντες: Μιχάλη Παπαγιαννάκη, Άγγελο Ελεφάντη και Μπάμπη Θεοδωρίδη, σε φεστιβάλ της ΑΥΓΗΣ - ΘΟΥΡΙΟΥ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2014)

Από τις ειδήσεις για τους χειμερινούς αγώνες που πλησιάζουν:
Η αθλήτρια που μετά την παραολυμπιάδα του 2012 τώρα αγωνίζεται και στην χειμερινή παραολυμπιάδα. 
(και φυσικά την είδηση ότι η βιολονίστρια Βανέσα Μέι, 35 ετών, θα εκπροσωπίσει την Ταιλάνδη στο σκι την έχετε δει)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Μια και σήμερα είναι η Διεθνής Ημέρα Μνήμης για τα Θύματα του Ολοκαυτώματος, καταθέτω την ιστορία που διάβασα για τον (κυπριακής καταγωγής) Νεοϋορκέζο αστυνομικό Κρις Νίκολα, ο ο οποίος, σαν ερασιτέχνης σπηλαιοδίφης, ανακάλυψε σε υπόγειο σπήλαιο της Ουκρανίας το κρησφύγετο Εβραίων της Ουκρανίας. 38 άνδρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά είχαν μείνει εκεί κρυμμένοι από τους Ναζί επί 511 ημέρες. Ο Κρις Νίκολα βρήκε τους επιζώντες και η Janet Tobias έφτιαξε ένα ενδιαφέρον ντοκιμαντέρ με τίτλο _No Place on Earth_, που θα προβληθεί την Τετάρτη 29 Ιανουαρίου στο Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Αθηνών, στο πλαίσιο του Φεστιβάλ Ντοκιμαντέρ Cinedoc.

Διάβασα τις παρακάτω σελίδες:
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231290538
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Place_on_Earth
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priest's_Grotto
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2343266/reviews


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2014)

Μεγάλη πλάκα πώς η παραγωγή αντιμετωπίζει το τρέιλερ του ντοκιμαντέρ ως "διαφημιστική τσόντα" μέσα στο κυρίως θέμα, που είναι το biopic για τον Freddie Mercury!

Μεθαύριο Πέμπτη 30/1 στις 6.30, στο Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, διάλεξη του Jacques Rancière, σχέσεις τέχνης και πολιτικής. Τον γνωρίζω από το περιοδικό της δεκαετίας του '70 Les Révoltes Logiques, που ήταν πολύ καλό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

Ένα άρθρο που έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τον τίτλο και τη λογική του νήματος:

*The Older Mind May Just Be a Fuller Mind* (_NYTimes_)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-25947520

Μετά την αποκάλυψη για την απειλή του Αμερικανού βουλευτή Μάικλ Γκριμ να πετάξει τον δημοσιογράφο (που του είχε μόλις πάρει συνέντευξη) από τον εξώστη του Καπιτωλίου, μου γεννήθηκαν μια σειρά από σκέψεις:

Στον τίτλο του in.gr «Αμερικανός γερουσιαστής απειλεί να πετάξει δημοσιογράφο από το μπαλκόνι» θα αλλάζατε το _γερουσιαστής_ και το _μπαλκόνι_; (Εγώ τα άλλαξα, πάντως.)
Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει _debalconize_ εκτός από _defenestrate_; Απάντηση: Ναι, αλλά τα ευρήματα είναι ελάχιστα! Και μην προσπαθήσετε να φτιάξετε ελληνική λέξη στο πρότυπο τού _εκπαραθυρώνω_.
Έχετε δει πιο εντυπωσιακό βιογραφικό για δεξιό πολιτικό; Τύφλα να 'χει ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ! (Και τον λένε και Γκριμ!)
Michael Gerard Grimm (born February 7, 1970) is the United States Representative for New York's 11th congressional district, serving since 2011. The district, numbered as the 13th District during his first term, consists of Staten Island and parts of Brooklyn. He is a member of the Republican Party, and is the only Republican representing a significant portion of New York City. He is a former FBI agent, businessman, an attorney, and U.S. Marine, having served in the Persian Gulf War.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2014)

Όχι, δεν θα τα άλλαζα. Το ίδιο μου ακούγεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Από τις διάφορες εκπαραθυρώσεις που αναφέρει η Wikipedia γνώριζα από την ιστορία μόνο αυτές της Πράγας: τις δύο βοημικές και τη μια μετα-Β'Π-πολεμική.

Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει τη βιβλική περίπτωση, οπότε κομίζω αντίδωρο γι' αυτό που έμαθα σήμερα:

Sade - Jezebel


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2014)

Ο Γκριμ είναι United States Representative, μέλος της Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων, δηλαδή βουλευτής, και δεν είναι μέλος της Γερουσίας, γερουσιαστής. Γι' αυτό το άλλαξα. Το balcony εδώ είναι ο εσωτερικός εξώστης της ροτόντας του Καπιτωλίου, οπότε προτίμησα τον εξώστη, όπως και στις αίθουσες κινηματοθεάτρων.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2014)

Α, άλλο είχα καταλάβει εγώ.

Έγινε κι αυτό! αρπάξαν από βιολιστή το Stradivarius του, μετά τη συναυλία. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μα τι το περίεργο; Εδώ, αν δεν είχες το NYT στο τέλος, θα νόμιζα από τον τίτλο ότι συνέβη στην Ελλάδα αυτό. Κινδυνεύεις, άλλωστε, να μην έχεις πληρώσει την εφορία και να έρχονται να σου πάρουν το Στραντιβάριους, τα οικογενειακά κειμήλια, την κασέλα της γιαγιάς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... την κασέλα της γιαγιάς...


Τι διάβασα, πάλι...


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι διάβασα, πάλι...









Τι, παιδάκι μου, τι; Μήπως βρήκες τη μασέλα μου;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 31, 2014)

Τι καπνίζ'τι και διν ξέρ'τι τι λέτι;


----------



## kikikoko (Jan 31, 2014)

Ουυυιιι ιτσς μαρη


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

Η ιστορία του Πι χωρίς σάλτσες:
(mega tv)
*Ναυαγός πάτησε στη στεριά μετά από 17 μήνες*

Για σχεδόν ενάμιση χρόνο περιπλανιόταν στη θάλασσα ένας ισπανός άνδρας ονόματι Χοσέ Ιβάν, το σκάφος του οποίου προσάραξε σε ατόλη του Ειρηνικού Ωκεανού. Ο ίδιος είπε ότι είχε αποπλεύσει τον Σεπτέμβριο 2012 από το Μεξικό.

Όπως μάλιστα έγινε γνωστό, ο σύντροφός του στο ταξίδι δεν επέζησε αυτής της περιπέτειας, ενώ ο αφιχθής άνδρας, αδυνατισμένος, με μακριά μαλλιά και γένια, εντοπίσθηκε χθες, όταν το μήκους 7 μέτρων σκάφος του προσάραξε σε κοραλλιογενή ύφαλο της ατόλης Εμπον.

"Δεν βρίσκεται σε καλή φυσική κατάσταση, αλλά συνέρχεται. Τού δώσαμε πολύ νερό, ανακτά τις δυνάμεις του ", δήλωσε ο Ολα Φιέλσταντ, νορβηγός φοιτητής της Ανθρωπολογίας που κάνει ερευνητική εργασία στην ατόλη του Ειρηνικού.

Ο ναυαγός έχει χαμηλή αρτηριακή πίεση, αλλά δεν κινδυνεύει, ωστόσο μπορεί να περπατήσει. Ο ίδιος, ντυμένος μόνο με φθαρμένα εσώρουχα, δηλώνει ότι απέπλευσε από το Μεξικό και έβαλε πλώρη προς το Σαλβαδόρ τον Σεπτέμβριο 2012 με έναν συνεπιβάτη που πέθανε εδώ και πολλούς μήνες στη θάλασσα.

Όπως εξιστόρησε ο ίδιος, επέζησε τρώγοντας χελώνες, πουλιά και ψάρια και πίνοντας αίμα χελώνας, όταν δεν έβρεχε. Μία χελώνα βρέθηκε στο σκάφος κατά την άφιξή του στην ατόλη. Ο ναυαγός μεταφέρθηκε στο νησί Εμπον, που ανήκει στα νησιά Μάρσαλ εν αναμονή της μεταφοράς του στην πρωτεύουσα Μαζούρο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Με μπόλικες γλωσσικές σάλτσες, όμως. Βλέπω το μέγκα δώσ' του κι ανακαλύπτει νέα γλωσσικά μέσα. Ο αφιχθής άνδρας κι ο σύντροφός του που δεν επέζησε της περιπέτειας. Προβλέπω σύντομα οι δημοσιογράφοι να καταργούν την αιτιατική τελείως. Αυτός ο _αφιχθής _κλίνεται όπως ο _απεχθής_;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2014)

Όχι, κλίνεται ως εξής: Ο αφιχθείς, του αφιχθεί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

Α, είναι οπως ο διαμπερής, του διαμπερή, στο ουδέτερο το διαμπερές ή το διαμπερή, του διαμπερή


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

Αμετάφραστα- ή όχι;


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

Απορία μηχανικού: γιατί είναι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα ο καθορισμός μιας κλίμακας μετρήσεων;

Mod: Started here.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> Απορία μηχανικού: γιατί είναι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα ο καθορισμός μιας κλίμακας μετρήσεων;


Αν μου απαριθμήσεις τις περιπτώσεις που μια ελληνική ομάδα έχει θεσπίσει διεθνή στάνταρ, μπορεί και να καταλάβεις για ποιο λόγο είναι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο μήνυμα το συγκεκριμένο. Ως μηχανικός κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις από μένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Το αισιόδοξο εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι όπως το λέει η Μπέρνι, ότι δηλαδή είναι αισιόδοξο για εμάς τους Έλληνες και την χώρα μας. Εγώ βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξο όποιο μήνυμα συνεπάγεται -έστω και υπονοεί- ένα βήμα προς την άνθιση των επιστημών στην Ελλάδα. Θέλουμε επιστήμη και ορθολογισμό. Θέλουμε μαθηματική λογική και ψύχραιμη και συστηματική έρευνα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

Επειδή ως μηχανικός ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω, θα απαντήσω αλλά θα μεταφερθεί από την Παλάβρα το μήνυμά μου σε άλλο νήμα, που θα το στολίσει και με μερικές αγένειες και θα αρχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για το άν θα πρέπει ή όχι να σχολιάζουμε τα μηνύματα εδω ή αλλου. 

Edit: αμάν ρε παιδιά, δεν πρόλαβα να το πω...
Edit 2: είχα γράψει ένα ωράιο κατεβατό και εξαφανίστηκε από λάθος μου, οπότε συνεχίζω περιληπτικά:

Η κλίμακα Παπαδόπουλου- Ιμαμούρα, προτάθηκε το 2001 και είναι δωδεκάβαθμη. Ο Γεράσιμος Παπαδόπουλος που έφτιαξε την κλίμακα έιναι ο γνωστός από τα ΜΜΕ σεισμολόγος του Γεωδυναμικού Ινστιτούτου. Η δημοσίευση βρίσκεται εδώ όπου γίνεται και αναδρομή στις άλλες κλίμακες. Δεν ξέρω αν μετράει στις "ελληνικές" ομάδες, πάντως στην Ελλάδα φαίνεται να έγινε η δουλειά. 

Τώρα, η δημοσίευση στην οποία αναφέρθηκε η Μπέρνι είναι αυτή εδώ*. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για καλή και συστηματική δουλειά, και δείχνει ότι ευτυχώς ακόμα κάνουν τη δουλειά που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν, ορισμένα ελληνικά πανεπιστημια. 
Τώρα, η μόνη σχεση μου με τη σεισμολογία είναι ότι η πρώην συγκάτοικός μου είναι σεοσμολόγος, οπότε στην ουσία η σχέση μου με τη σεισμολογία είναι ανύπαρκτη. Γνωρίζω όμως ότι οι κλίμακες μετρησης της σεισμολογίας δεν είναι σαν το γραμμάριο και το μέτρο. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό μετρήσεις και ένα σωρό συστήματα μετρήσεων. Η δημοσίευση που συζητάμε είναι μία πρόταση. Το αν είναι καλής ποιότητας, αν θα υιοθετηθεί ή όχι και αν θα βοηθήσει στην μελέτη θα το δείξει ο χρόνος. Οπότε δεν μπορω όταν βλέπω τέτοια άρθρα να αποφύγω σκέψεις όπως "νέα θεραπεία του καρκίνου ανακοίνωσαν ερευνητές". 

* Μια πρώτη παρατηρηση: γιατί στις εργασίες από Ελλάδα πρώτο μπαίνει παντα σχεδόν το όνομα του καθηγητή; ΟΚ, μπορεί ο καθηγητής να έκανε όλη τη δουλειά κι οι άλλοι να τον βοήθησαν, αλλά συνήθως είναι το αντίστροφο, την πολλή δουλειά την κάνει κάποιος από τους άλλους κι ο καθηγητής επιβλέπει και συντονίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Ναι αλλά ανακοινώσεις του τύπου "νέα θεραπεία του καρκίνου" γίνονται από δημοσιογράφους. Ποτέ κανείς επιστήμονας δεν θα ανακοίνωνε ότι έχει ανακαλύψει θεραπεία για 50 διαφορετικές παθήσεις ταυτόχρονα. Εξάλλου η ανακοίνωση ενός τύπου θεραπείας υπό δοκιμή είναι διαφορετικό από μία πρόταση για υιοθέτηση κλίμακας, που δεν είναι θέμα να αποδειχτεί λάθος. Άσε δηλαδή που στην διάρκεια των τελευταίων δεκαετιών έχουν αναπτυχθεί αρκετά ικανοποιητικές θεραπείες για διάφορους τύπου καρκίνου, που επεκτείνουν αρκετά το προσδόκιμο των ασθενών.


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2014)

OK, είχα βρει αλλα έχασα τον τίτλο στην Καθημερινή ο οποίος ήταν εντελώς παραπλανητικός γιατί ελεγε ότι ομάδα ελλήνων επιστημόνων εφτιαξε την πρώτη κλίμαμα μετρησης τσουνάμι ή κάτι τετοιο εξίσου άσχετο. Βαριεμαι να την ψάξω τώρα πάλι. 
Επίσης, το νόημα της απάντησής μου το λες εσύ: πρόταση για υιοθέτηση κλίμακας. ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2014)

Βοήθεια, μαζέψτε την, θα σπάσω την τηλεόραση! Στο Mega, στην εκπομπή "Από την Πόλη έρχομαι", μια κυρία μαγειρεύει με "μελιτζανούλες, ψαράκι, λαδάκι, μανιταράκια, βουτυράκι, κατσαρολίτσα, πιλαφάκι, ρυζάκι, νεράκι, αλατάκι". Για όνομα του Θεού, πού τις βρίσκουν; Ποιος τις εγκρίνει αυτές;


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2014)

Έχεις νευράκια, Αλεξάνδρα; Πιες ένα χαμομηλάκι, πάρε μερικές βαθιές αναπνοούλες, διάβασε κανένα ευχάριστο αναγνωσματάκι, ρίξε κι ένα καλό υπνάκι, εν ανάγκη κι ένα ηρεμιστικάκι-χαλαρωτικάκι, κι αύριο αρχίζει μια νέα ημερούλα χωρίς νευράκια. Είναι απλούλι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Βοήθεια, μαζέψτε την, θα σπάσω την τηλεόραση! Στο Mega, στην εκπομπή "Από την Πόλη έρχομαι", μια κυρία μαγειρεύει με "μελιτζανούλες, ψαράκι, λαδάκι, μανιταράκια, βουτυράκι, κατσαρολίτσα, πιλαφάκι, ρυζάκι, νεράκι, αλατάκι". ...



Μισές μεριδούλες φτιάχνει; Για κοντορεβιθούληδες και κοντορεβιθούλες; Ή για στρουμφάκια;
Μας έστειλε για βρουβίτσες, για μία από χορταράκια, το Μαρουλάκι (1).

*Συνταγές: *τα υποκοριστικούλια 
*Υποκοριστικά στη μετάφραση: Το μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι*

*Η γενική των υποκοριστικών*


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Βοήθεια, μαζέψτε την, θα σπάσω την τηλεόραση! Στο Mega, στην εκπομπή "Από την Πόλη έρχομαι", μια κυρία μαγειρεύει με "μελιτζανούλες, ψαράκι, λαδάκι, μανιταράκια, βουτυράκι, κατσαρολίτσα, πιλαφάκι, ρυζάκι, νεράκι, αλατάκι". Για όνομα του Θεού, πού τις βρίσκουν; Ποιος τις εγκρίνει αυτές;



Αυτός είναι Βεφισμός-Μαμαλακισμός. Αυτοί το καθιέρωσαν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2014)

Αλεξάντρα, σε εκνεύρισε η κυριούλα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2014)

Δεν το 'ξερα ότι υπάρχει νησί ονόματι Mainland! (στα νησιά Όρκνεϋ της Σκωτίας)


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν το 'ξερα ότι υπάρχει νησί ονόματι Mainland! (στα νησιά Όρκνεϋ της Σκωτίας)



OK, λέω, θα το ονόμασαν έτσι οι κάτοικοι των γύρω νησιών, αφού γι' αυτούς ήταν η Χώρα, ας πούμε. Μπα, παραφθορά απλώς:

The name Mainland is a corruption of the Old Norse _Meginland_.

Παρακάτω, εφαρμόζεται η σκέψη μου με πεζό αρχικό:

There are numerous smaller Orkney islands surrounding *the mainland*, some [of] which are islets only separated at higher stages of the tide, or skerries which are only exposed at lower stages of the tide.

Αλλά, όταν το mainland παίρνει και άρθρο και κεφαλαίο, εκεί πια μπερδεύομαι εντελώς:

The other islands in the Orkney Islands are generally classified as north or south of the Mainland.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> OK, λέω, θα το ονόμασαν έτσι οι κάτοικοι των γύρω νησιών, αφού γι' αυτούς ήταν η Χώρα, ας πούμε. Μπα, παραφθορά απλώς:
> 
> The name Mainland is a corruption of the Old Norse _Meginland_.


Παραφθορά και λαϊκή ετυμολογία, υποθέτω (εκτός και αν το παλαιονορδικό Meginland σήμαινε κι αυτό Mainland).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Παραφθορά και λαϊκή ετυμολογία, υποθέτω (εκτός και αν το παλαιονορδικό Meginland σήμαινε κι αυτό Mainland).



Ω, ναι, αυτό σήμαινε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2014)

Και στα σημερινά ισλανδικά: meginlandið = mainland.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Ο γενικός επίτροπος Επικρατείας του Ελεγκτικού Συνεδρίου (ΕΣ) Διονύσιος Λασκαράτος υποστήριξε -όπως αναμενόταν- ενώπιον της Ολομέλειας του Ανωτάτου Δημοσιονομικού Δικαστηρίου, ότι είναι αντισυνταγματική και αντίθετη στην Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου (ΕΣΔΑ) η αναδρομική από 1η Αυγούστου 2012 μείωση των συντάξεων που έγιναν στους συνταξιούχους των ειδικών μισθολογίων (ένστολοι, δικαστικοί, πανεπιστημιακοί, ιατροί διευθυντές ΕΣΥ κ.ά.).
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231293160

Α, ρε μάνα, γιατί δε μ' έκανες βαθύ κράτος!


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

Συγνώμη, έχω χαζέψει; τι δεν καταλαβαίνω; Περί Κεφαλονιάς ο λόγος:

Από τον πρώτο σεισμό και μέχρι σήμερα έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί έλεγχοι σε 3.250 σπίτια και τουλάχιστον 600 έχουν κριθεί κατεδαφιστέα. Πάνω από 800 άτομα έφυγαν από το νησί τα τελευταία δύο 24ωρα, όπως φανερώνουν οι αναχωρήσεις μέσω ΚΤΕΛ, *αφού δεν υπάρχει διά θαλάσσης συγκοινωνία*. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Μάλλον εννοεί δια θαλάσσης Ληξούρι-Αργοστόλι. Αλλιώς, αν η κρίση οδήγησε σε αμφίβια ΚΤΕΛ, το γεγονός θα είναι οπωσδήποτε αξιοσημείωτο. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

Η φωτογραφία είναι σκληρή. Θυμίζει έργα φρίκης, τα οποία, ως γνωστόν, ωχριούν μπροστά στην πραγματικότητα... (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλλον εννοεί δια θαλάσσης Ληξούρι-Αργοστόλι. Αλλιώς, αν η κρίση οδήγησε σε αμφίβια ΚΤΕΛ, το γεγονός θα είναι οπωσδήποτε αξιοσημείωτο. :)


Ναι, αλλά λέει "μετανάστευσαν από το νησί". Και γιατί "αφού"; δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία επιβατών στα πλοία;;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Βάλτε κι αυτό για να υπάρχει. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Costas said:


> Ναι, αλλά λέει "μετανάστευσαν από το νησί". Και γιατί "αφού"; δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία επιβατών στα πλοία;;


Ε, ναι. Σωστά ελληνικά δεν είναι, ούτε το νόημα είναι σαφές. Δεν διαφωνώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

*A QUARTER of adults think Superman was in the BIBLE - but don't know their Adam from Ev*e

[...] A quarter of adults think Superman is a Biblical hero ... A third believe Harry Potter is based on a religious tale. [...]

_DailyMirror_


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

Βρέθηκε άθιχτο το Στραντιβάριους! (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *A QUARTER of adults think Superman was in the BIBLE - but don't know their Adam from Ev*e
> 
> [...] A quarter of adults think Superman is a Biblical hero ... A third believe Harry Potter is based on a religious tale. [...]
> 
> _DailyMirror_



Το απίστευτο είναι το παρακάτω:

almost nine out of ten had not heard of King Solomon


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Όταν ο ηγέτης έχει γλωσσική αντίληψη των πραγμάτων:

Το Καζακστάν θα αλλάξει το όνομα του εξαιτίας του πλούτου από τα πετρέλαια


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

Για να ολοκληρωθεί γλωσσικά το σημείωμα:

The suffix -*stan *(Persian: ـستان‎ -stān) is Persian for "place of" or "country".

The suffix also appears in the names of many regions, especially in Central and South Asia, areas where ancient Indo-Iranian peoples were established; in Indo-Iranian, however, it is also used more generally, as in Persian and Urdu rigestân (ریگستان) "place of sand, desert", Pakistan "land of the pure" and golestan (گلستان) "place of flowers, garden", Hindi devasthan ("place of devas, temple"), etc.

The suffix, originally an independent noun, but evolving into a suffix by virtue of appearing frequently as the last part in nominal compounds, is of Indo-Iranian and ultimately Indo-European origin [...]

*Countries*


 Afghanistan
 Kazakhstan
 Kyrgyzstan
 Pakistan
 Tajikistan
 Turkmenistan
 Uzbekistan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/-stan
και
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/-stan#Fictional

Από την άλλη, απαξιωτικά το χρησιμοποιούμε (και) εμείς: _Ελλαδιστάν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Άλλα (περισσότερο ή λιγότερο) γνωστά -σταν στα ελληνικά χωρίς σύγχρονη κρατική υπόσταση: Ινδουστάν, Κουρδιστάν, Βελουχιστάν.

Και φυσικά: Yunanistan (Γιουνανιστάν), η χώρα των Ιώνων, το όνομα της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας στα τουρκικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άλλα (περισσότερο ή λιγότερο) γνωστά -σταν στα ελληνικά χωρίς σύγχρονη κρατική υπόσταση: ... Βελουχιστάν.



Το οποίο είναι κανονικά Μπαλουτσιστάν (ή έστω Μπαλοτσιστάν).


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2014)

Για τον Ναζαρμπάγεφ


> Φέρει τον τίτλο «Ηγέτης του Έθνους» και είναι ευρέως γνωστός ως «Μπαμπάς»



Πατερούληδες δεν τους λέγανε αυτούς κάποτε;


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2014)

Does a More Equal Marriage Mean Less Sex?
Is the trade-off of egalitarian marriage necessarily less sexual heat? It’s possible that the sexual scripts we currently follow will evolve along with our marital arrangements so that sameness becomes sexy. Regardless, more people marrying today are choosing egalitarian setups for the many other benefits they offer. (κυριακάτικη ΝΥΤ)


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Costas said:


> Does a More Equal Marriage Mean Less Sex?
> Is the trade-off of egalitarian marriage necessarily less sexual heat? It’s possible that the sexual scripts we currently follow will evolve along with our marital arrangements so that sameness becomes sexy. Regardless, more people marrying today are choosing egalitarian setups for the many other benefits they offer. (κυριακάτικη ΝΥΤ)








http://bizarrocomics.com/2011/03/30/sexy-texty-sox/













http://bizarrocomic.blogspot.gr/2008/11/understanding-marriage.html


----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2014)

Απεβίωσε η Σίρλεϊ Τέμπλ (The New York Times).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2014)

*Στο Άβατο των μαύρων Ελλήνων της Θράκης*

Εκεί, μακριά από τα μάτια του κόσμου, συναντά κανείς τους μαύρους Έλληνες της Θράκης. Οι πρόγονοί τους ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα την εποχή της Τουρκοκρατίας, ως σκλάβοι των μπέηδων, και παρέμειναν στη χώρα μας. Σκλάβοι της άγνοιας είναι σήμερα οι απόγονοι εκείνων των Αφρικανών. Έλληνες, με εξωτική όψη και μουσουλμανικά ονόματα, οι οποίοι δεν ξέρουν πότε ήρθαν και από πού. [...] (_Ελευθεροτυπία_)


----------



## SBE (Feb 16, 2014)

Τα χρόνια που πέρασα στην Ξάνθη (που είναι δίπλα της το Άβατο) δε θυμάμαι να συνάντησα ποτέ κανέναν μάυρο, οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση. Βέβαια τότε δεν είχα δει πολλούς μαύρους και μπορεί και να νόμιζα ότι είναι όλοι σαν την οικογένεια Χάξταμπλ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

...
Χρυσό να με κάνανε, εκεί πάνω δεν ανέβαινα:

Russian Daredevils Climb to the Top of The Shanghai Tower, The World’s Second Tallest Building, 12-2-2014

In this hair-raising video, Russian daredevils Vitaliy Raskalov and Vadim Makhorov climb to the top of the world’s second tallest building, the 2,073-foot-tall Shanghai Tower. The duo finished their ascent by climbing the construction crane at the top of the building (the tower is still under construction), capturing a truly frightening view back down to earth. They’ve posted photos and a write-up of their stunt on Live Journal. Don’t try this at home kids.

Προσοχή, το βίντεο είναι ακατάλληλο για υψοφοβικούς! Ή όπως λέει ο Θέμης:


Themis said:


> - Παπαπά;
> - Άπαπα.





Spoiler


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2014)

Υπέρβαση ορίου ταχύτητας από σταματημένο (!) αυτοκίνητο και άλλα ευτράπελα στη Βαλτιμόρη: http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/ma...ed-camera-audit-20140122,0,7568547,full.story


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2014)

Δεν πρόκειται για μεμονωμένη περίπτωση αλλά για διαδεδομένη θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου πρακτική μεταξύ κάποιων χριστιανών στις Νότιες ΗΠΑ:
Reality show snake-handling *preacher* dies -- of snakebite (CNN)


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2014)

Νεκρολογία της Alison Jolly, ζωολόγου, στην ΝΥΤ:
“Females have social, spatial and feeding priority over males,” Dr. Jolly wrote in describing the feeding, mating, child-rearing and recreational habits of the ring-tailed lemur, one of about 100 recognized species of lemur, of which more than a dozen are female-dominant. Among the ring-tailed lemurs, Dr. Jolly wrote in “Lemur Behavior: A Madagascar Field Study,” “all females, whether dominant or subordinate in the female hierarchy, are dominant over males.”
The most subordinate females would “at times pounce upon a dominant male and snatch a tamarind pod from his hand, cuffing him over the ear in the process,” she added.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2014)

Αγωνιστές πρώην μπόηδες κι Ινδιάνοι. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Μπουγατσάν: Μπουγάτσα ή κρουασάν; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπουγατσάν: Μπουγάτσα ή κρουασάν; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;


Κι εγώ που νόμισα πως έτσι λέγεται η Θεσσαλονίκη στα παστούν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2014)

Grandma's Experiences Leave Epigenetic Mark on Your Genes




drsiebenmal said:


> Μπουγατσάν: Μπουγάτσα ή κρουασάν; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;


Δολοφόνε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Grandma's Experiences Leave Epigenetic Mark on Your Genes
> 
> Δολοφόνε!



Δεν καταλαβαίνω... Έχεις μια γιαγιά Γαλλίδα και μια Σαλονικιά;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω... Έχεις μια γιαγιά Γαλλίδα και μια Σαλονικιά;


Όχι, δεν έχει σχέση με το κρουασάν. Απλώς το είδα και μου ήρθε υπογλυκαιμία


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2014)

Εγώ δίνω ρέστα με κάτι τέτοιες ειδήσεις:

*Στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων κατέληξε η μοντέρνα τέχνη ιταλικού μουσείου

Μπάρι, Ιταλία*
Η κυρία που φρόντιζε για την καθαριότητα του μουσείου μοντέρνας τέχνης του Μπάρι δεν κατάλαβε το πραγματικό νόημα της μοντέρνας τέχνης με αποτέλεσμα μέρος αυτής να καταλήξει στα σκουπίδια.

Ήταν έργα φτιαγμένα από εφημερίδες, χαρτόνια ακόμα και ψίχουλα από μπισκότα συνολικής αξίας 10.000 ευρώ.

Ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας καθαρισμού Λορέντσο Ρόκα είπε ότι η γυναίκα έκανε απλά τη δουλειά της και διαβεβαίωσε ότι η εταιρεία του θα αποζημιώσει τον καλλιτέχνη.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231297554


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπουγατσάν: Μπουγάτσα ή κρουασάν; Ή μήπως και τα δύο;



Πσσσς, τώρα; Εμείς έχουμε προχωρήσει ήδη στους μπεϊκουμάδες, τα μπεϊκλέρ, τις μπεϊγκαζόζες, τα μπεϊκοπαγωτά, τα μπεϊκορόδα, τα μπεϊκοσάπουνα, τα μπεϊσκοτάκια και τ' άλλα μπέικα μπερκέτια που έχει βάλει εκεί ο Ζαζ και βαριέμαι να κάτσω να τα ονοματίσω τώρα, all in one sitting. Αν είναι να κάτσω, προτιμώ να τα φάω στην καθισιά μου, μπέικα. Για επιδόρπιο έχουμε cronuts, duffins, fauxnuts και crookies. Υβριδιοφαγία. Μπεϊγάτσα κανείς;


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2014)

Φαντάζομαι ότι και ο καλλιτέχνης δεν θα έχει κανένα αισθητικό πρόβλημα, άπαξ και αποζημιωθεί, καθώς αυτού του είδους η τέχνη είναι μη μνημειακή, από φθαρτά υλικά, και άρα γρήγορα καταλήγει έτσι κι αλλιώς στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2014)

Βρε μπας και η κυρία είναι προϊόν του ελληνικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος; Προσέξτε το όνομά της.

English teacher struck off after pupils slept, listened to music and played on mobile phones while another straddled a chair and shouted 'Ye hah' in her class

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...chair-shouted-Ye-hah-class.html#ixzz2tywmgSSL


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2014)

Της ελληνικής διδακτικής νοοοτροπίας, ίσως. Αλλά είναι σίγουρα αγγλοκύπρια.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 6, 2014)

The world's largest photo service just made its pictures free to use
Getty Images is betting their business on embeddable photos
Χαράς ευαγγέλια. Φωτογραφίες ενός ολόκληρου αιώνα συγκεντρωμένες εκεί, και πλέον στη διάθεση του καθενός.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2014)

Πολύ ωραίο. Θα βλέπουμε συνεχείς αλλαγές στο χώρο της δημιουργίας και των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Η πειρατεία θα αναγκάσει όλους τους δημιουργούς (και τους εκμεταλλευτές των δημιουργών) να αναθεωρήσουν τους τρόπους που προσεγγίζουν τους καταναλωτές. Ωστόσο, όπως το όριο της μικροποίησης είναι τα μεγάλα μας δάχτυλα, έτσι και το πρόβλημα της κατανάλωσης είναι ο περιορισμένος χρόνος μας: πόσα βιβλία να διαβάσεις, πόση μουσική να ακούσεις, πόσες ταινίες να δεις; (Σταματάω την απαρίθμηση για να μη φτάσω σε άλλα όρια.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2014)

15λεπτο τίζερ για το Game of Thrones 4:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Μετά τη σκούπα που έχει κάνει η Γερμανία για να μαζέψει όλο το ευρωπαϊκό χρήμα στις (κάποιοι λένε, χρεωκοπημένες) γερμανικές τράπεζες, τώρα κι άλλο κόλπο-γκρόσο με τη διασυνοριακή αγορά σεξ για να εισρεύσει στη Γερμανία χρήμα από χώρες (λέγε με Γαλλία) που πάνε ν' απαγορεύσουν τον αγοραίο έρωτα: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26261221. Τελικά η ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία είναι ένα απλό παιχνίδι: 28 χώρες κυνηγάνε το χρήμα 365 μέρες τον χρόνο, και στο τέλος τη χοντρή μπάζα την κάνει όλη η Γερμανία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Έφυγε ένας αριστερός που είχα αγαπήσει πολύ, κι ας με διαόλιζε πότε πότε με τις ρομαντικές και ουτοπιστικές θέσεις του: o Τόνι Μπεν. Όπως είπε εύστοχα ο πρωθυπουργός Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον: «There was never a dull moment listening to him, even if you disagreed with him». Αλλά παρόμοια είπαν και οι περισσότεροι φίλοι και αντίπαλοί του.

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231303194
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/labour/10697094/Tony-Benn-dies-aged-88.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Benn


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2014)

Εγώ κυρίως τον θυμάμαι από τον τρόπο που ΔΕΝ έπεσε στην παγίδα του Ali G. Το απόσπασμα που μιλάει για την ψήφο θα έπρεπε να το παίζουνε σε όλα τα σχολεία στο τέλος κάθε χρονιάς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2014)

Σε μια από τις πιο πρόσφατες εμφανίσεις του: τον Νοέμβριο του 2011, στο Occupy London, όπου πήγε να ενθαρρύνει τους διαδηλωτές.








Ένα χαϊδεμένο παιδί της Δεξιάς, ο Michael Heseltine, είχε πει για την πειθώ που είχε ο χειμαρρώδης λόγος του Μπεν: «There is something manic about him, but he has the persuasiveness of someone who has worked it all out to his satisfaction. He has these extraordinary theories into which he can fit all the facts, and this gives him a great flow, like a huge river which is unmistakably coming from somewhere and going somewhere, but the longer you listen, the more you realise he is trying to push water uphill».

Ένα τσιτάτο για να τον θυμόμαστε:
*A faith is something you die for, a doctrine is something you kill for. There is all the difference in the world.*


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2014)

Ας δω μια τέτοια πολυκατοικία στην Αθήνα...κι ας καταρρεύσει! (Dezeen)


----------



## Costas (Mar 16, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εγώ κυρίως τον θυμάμαι από τον τρόπο που ΔΕΝ έπεσε στην παγίδα του Ali G.



Γιατί το λες αυτό; Από το λινκ σου:
Tony Benn later found out he had been hoaxed and recorded his thoughts on the issue, writing: “*At no stage during our talk did I suspect for a second that it was other than a genuine programme*, and when the interview was broadcast and someone rang to tell me about it, I was very angry and wrote to the production company demanding a video, which I watched.

"That should be the end of a simple story of an old man being completely fooled by a comedian in a hoax interview - but there was a sequel which showed it all in a very different light. All the interviews were extremely funny to watch, they all were genuinely educational in that anyone watching them would be bound to question their own prejudices and think about the real issues raised.

"In fact, the programmes were exactly what Channel 4 had said they would be - a chance to present politics to young people.

"Ali G is a very clever man, and I am beginning to wonder if that was what he actually intended to do. "


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2014)

Το λέω γιατί έχω δει όλα τα σκετς του στο The 11 o'clock show και ο σκοπός του Άλι-τζί ήταν να κάνει τους συνεντευξιαζόμενους να πεσουν σε αντιφάσεις και να γελοιοποιηθούν ή (το πιο συνηθισμένο) να μην αντιδρούν ό,τι ανοησία και να τους έλεγε. Ο Μπεν ήταν ο μόνος που δεν την πάτησε.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2014)

10 of the best Tony Benn quotes, as picked by the Guardian readers.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Και ένα καλό κομμάτι για τον Τόνι Μπεν στα ελληνικά:

*Ο τελευταίος των ρομαντικών*
Του Γιάννη Παλαιολόγου
Στο protagon.gr

[...]
Λίγες εβδομάδες πριν τα υπουργικά συμβούλια του Δεκεμβρίου του 1976, όταν έχει αρχίσει να συζητείται η ιδέα προσφυγής στο ΔΝΤ, ο Μπεν γράφει στο ημερολόγιό του:

«Είμαι σε κατάθλιψη και εντελώς απογοητευμένος. Έχω αποτύχει απολύτως να πείσω την κυβέρνηση να μην κάνει αυτό που ετοιμάζεται να κάνει. Θα ήταν καλύτερο να χάναμε τώρα, έχω πειστεί επ’ αυτού, αλλά δεν πρέπει να ρίξω την κυβέρνηση γιατί αν το κάνω θα πέσουν οι ευθύνες στην Αριστερά αντί για τη Δεξιά, όπου πραγματικά ανήκουν. Είναι σαν όλος ο κόσμος να στροβιλίζεται και με έχει επηρεάσει σωματικά. Νιώθω σωματικά άρρωστος».

Είναι ένα από τα λίγα αμιγώς απαισιόδοξα χωρία στα ημερολόγια του αιωνίως ελπιδοφόρου αγωνιστή. Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί αποτυπώνει με γλαφυρό τρόπο τον ίλιγγο που προκαλούσε η κατάρρευση της μεταπολεμικής κεϊνσιανής συναίνεσης σε όσους είχαν γαλουχηθεί πολιτικά στη θαλπωρή της. Καθώς η δεκαετία του ’70 τελείωνε, μαζί της -κλονισμένη από πετρελαϊκές κρίσεις, τεχνολογικές επαναστάσεις, αλλά και συνδικαλιστικές υπερβολές- τέλειωνε και η εποχή της κρατικά υποστηριζόμενης πλήρους απασχόλησης στη Δύση. Το απόσπασμα αυτό από τον Μπεν εκφράζει την αδιαμόρφωτη αυτή αίσθηση του τέλους εποχής και του φόβου για την άγνωστη διάδοχη κατάσταση.[...]


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2014)

Όχι ότι είναι το βασικό, αλλά αυτό το "του αιωνίως ελπιδοφόρου αγωνιστή" σου φαίνεται να στέκει; Νομίζω πως όταν το λέμε για άνθρωπο, το ελπιδοφόρος σημαίνει φέρελπις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2014)

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι; Λοιπόν, εγώ τον Μπεν τον έμαθα από έναν παλιό μου συγκάτοικο Άγγλο που ήξερε τα πολύ στοιχειώδη της αγγλικής πολιτικής (δεν τον απασχολούσε ιδιαίτερα). Για τους Αγγλους της γενιάς μου ήταν πολιτικός του παρελθόντος, με βαρύτητα μεν, αλλά όχι στην πρώτη γραμμή με τίποτα. Συστηματικό αρθρογραφικό- συγγραφικό- ΜΜΕ έργο δεν είχε την τελευταία εικοσαετία (εξαιρούνται τα απομνημονεύματα). 
Αυτά για το ΗΒ. Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κανένας πότε έγινε γνωστός; 
Γιατί το ιντερνέτιο μου βγάζει ότι ήταν πρόεδρος του Greece Solidarity Campaign και ότι είχε στείλει μια επιστολή όλο γενικολογίες στον Τσίπρα. Αυτά τα δύο δεν δικαιολογούν τον αριθμό των αναφορών στα ΜΜΕ. 
Τι επεισόδια έχω χάσει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Το ΛΚΝ δίνει πάντως τον φέρελπι μόνο σε συνδυασμό με τον νέο: *ελπιδοφόρος -α -ο* [elpiδofóros] Ε4 : που φέρνει, εμπνέει ελπίδα: _Ελπιδοφόρο μήνυμα / άγγελμα. Ελπιδοφόρες ειδήσεις / προσπάθειες._ || _~ νέος_, που έχει ελπίδες, φέρελπις.

Άλλωστε, πώς αλλιώς να πούμε τον άνθρωπο που πάντα φέρνει την ελπίδα; Αισιόδοξο, οκ. Αλλά πιο συγκεκριμένα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

@sarant: Και το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τον _ελπιδοφόρο νέο_. Θεωρώ ότι έχει γίνει μια μικρή μεταφορά από τον _φέρελπι_ επειδή ο _φέρελπις_ δεν κλίνεται και πολύ εύκολα. Τον _φέρελπι_ ή τον _φερέλπιδα_;

@SBE: Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ τον είχα πετύχει τον Μπεν πάνω στην ακμή του και την αρχή της παρακμής του. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω πότε και πώς έγινε γνωστός. Ο Παλαιολόγος είναι αγγλοσπουδαγμένος, αλλά τον Μπεν θα το πρόλαβε αφότου πήρε σύνταξη (ο Μπεν).


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2014)

Μπα, απλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα του "και μετά πήγα για σπουδές στην Αγγλία"*

* και μετά γύρισα Ελλάδα και έγινα αρθρογράφος και χρησιμοποιώ για κύρια πηγή μου τις αγγλικές εφημερίδες- και όχι δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τον Μπεν, αλλά δεν μπορεί, θα είναι γνωστός και στην Ελλάδα για να μιλάνε γι'αυτόν οι παντες στο ΗΒ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Μπορεί. Απλώς αυτά τα απαξιωτικά πιστεύω ότι δεν σωστό να μπαίνουν κάτω από ένα άρθρο του Γιάννη Παλαιολόγου.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.authors&id=129


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> @sarant: Και το ΛΝΕΓ έχει τον _ελπιδοφόρο νέο_. Θεωρώ ότι έχει γίνει μια μικρή μεταφορά από τον _φέρελπι_ επειδή ο _φέρελπις_ δεν κλίνεται και πολύ εύκολα. Τον _φέρελπι_ ή τον _φερέλπιδα_;
> 
> @SBE: Δεν ξέρω. Εγώ τον είχα πετύχει τον Μπεν πάνω στην ακμή του και την αρχή της παρακμής του. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω πότε και πώς έγινε γνωστός. Ο Παλαιολόγος είναι αγγλοσπουδαγμένος, αλλά τον Μπεν θα το πρόλαβε αφότου πήρε σύνταξη (ο Μπεν).



Mάλλον δεν εκφράστηκα καλά στην αρχή. Με ξένισε στο άρθρο του Παλαιολόγου η χρήση της λ. ελπιδοφόρος για τον (ώριμο) Μπεν, διότι στο δικό μου το μυαλό το ελπιδοφόρος, όταν αναφέρεται σε πρόσωπα (και όχι π.χ. σε ένα ελπιδοφόρο μήνυμα) σημαίνει "φέρελπις", σημαίνει δηλαδή αυτός που δίνει ελπίδες για την εξέλιξή του, για το μέλλον του -όχι που φέρνει ελπίδες στους άλλους. Το ΛΝΕΓ βλέπω ότι συμφωνεί μαζί μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί. Απλώς αυτά τα απαξιωτικά πιστεύω ότι δεν σωστό να μπαίνουν κάτω από ένα άρθρο του Γιάννη Παλαιολόγου.
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.authors&id=129



Η βιογραφία του δεν πρόκειται να με κάνει να αλλάξω γνώμη- δε βλέπω άλλωστε κάτι ιδιαίτερα διαφορετικό στο βιογραφικό του και δεν έχω ιδέα για το ποιός έιναι και τι γράφει.
Τώρα, για να μην χαλάσουμε τη ζαχαρένια μας ότι υποτίμησα τον αγαπημένο σου αρθρογράφο, και το φέρεις βαρέως, να διευκρινίσω αυτό που για μένα είναι εμφανέστατο στο 3605: το συγκεκριμένο ήταν η αφορμή για την ερώτηση. Αλλά η ερώτηση (και η ερμηνεία μου) σχετίζονται με την πληθώρα άρθρων για το ίδιο θέμα στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ. Και αν δεν ισχύει η ερμηνεία μου για τον συγκεκριμένο, ισχύει για το 90% όλων των άλλων. Και δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που παρατηρώ αυτό το φαινόμενο. Ειδικά από το '98-'99 και δώθε ('98-'99 ήταν η χρονιά που ο αριθμός των Ελήνων φοιτητών στην Αγγλία έπιασε ρεκόρ- και μετά άρχισα να βρίσκω σε ελληνικές εφημερίδες ξεπατικούρα αρθρογραφία από τη Σαν, να ήταν τουλάχιστον από καμια σοβαρή εφημερίδα!).


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Μια διευκρίνιση: ο συγκεκριμένος αρθρογράφος ούτε αγαπημένος μου είναι ούτε γνωστός μου. Και δεν έχω προσέξει άλλα άρθρα του (που δεν αποκλείεται να έχω διαβάσει μια και περνάω συχνά από το protagon). Πρόσεξα το συγκεκριμένο επειδή νεαρός άνθρωπος έδειξε αρκετό ενδιαφέρον για τον Μπεν ώστε να αναζητήσει πληροφορίες και στη βιογραφία του. Το βιογραφικό του δημοσιογράφου δείχνει ότι κάνει σοβαρά τα δουλειά του. Αυτό σε μένα έδωσε την ευκαιρία να θέλω να πω μια καλή κουβέντα. Σε σένα έδωσε την ευκαιρία να θυμηθείς τους δημοσιογράφους που σου δημιουργούν αρνητικές εντυπώσεις. Δεν είναι κακό πράμα αυτό: καλύπτουμε έτσι όλο το φάσμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 18, 2014)

Ο Τόνι Μπεν ήταν ο άνθρωπος γύρω από τον οποίο (και γύρω από τις ιδέες του) συσπειρώθηκε όλη η εσωτερική αντιπολίτευση των Νέων Εργατικών στον Τρίτο Δρόμο του Μπλερ. Στην Ελλάδα, ο μπλερισμός δεν υπήρξε ποτέ δημοφιλής· το αντίθετο θα έλεγα. Συνεπώς, εκεί πιστεύω ότι οφείλεται η δημοτικότητα του Μπεν εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα: ως αριστερής αντιπολιτευτικής συνείδησης των μπλερικών Εργατικών.


----------



## Earion (Mar 19, 2014)

Και μόνο για την έξυπνη αυτή αφίσα, αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στο 9ο Διεθνές Κινηματογραφικό Φεστιβάλ Επιστημονικής Φαντασίας και Φανταστικού της Αθήνας







Εξίσου έξυπνος και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο μπορεί κανείς να κερδίσει πρόσκληση (δείτε εδώ).


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2014)

A! o κύριος Σποκλοκοτρώνης!


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2014)

Ωραίος κι ο Γιoνταράς ο Αυτοκρατοροφάγος


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.ryot.org/kid-gets-suspended-from-school-for-asking-for-more-homework/609933


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

...
*Maths teacher threatens Game of Thrones spoilers instead of detention for naughty students*

A maths teacher apparently decided to up the ante by threatening to reveal Game of Thrones spoilers to his misbehaving students.

One day while teaching in a noisy classroom, the educator asked who watched Game of Thrones, to which the majority raised their hands.

‘Well, I’ve read all the books,’ he told them. ‘If there is too much noise, I will write the name of the dead on the board. They are enough to fill the whole year and I can even describe how they die,’ reports nieuwsblad.be.

Those troublemakers who took it as an empty threat soon found themselves living to regret it when the teacher proceeded to write the names of those killed off in the third series on the board.

Unsurprisingly, the class got back pretty sharpish to working on long division and the like in silence after that.

​​





Από εκεί, μέσω αυτού, με πηγή εκείνο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2014)

Όλοι εφήμεροι είμαστε: Iris Apfel, 90 χρονώ και βάλε.




Elle s’appelle évidemment, Iris Apfel. Fondatrice en 1950 de la société de textile Old World Weavers (rachetée en 1992), elle a participé aux projets de rénovation de la Maison-Blanche sous neuf présidents différents avant de devenir aujourd’hui la nonagénaire la plus branchée de la planète. Lunettes XXL sur le nez et tenues toujours excentriques, elle continue d’être l’une des personnes les plus influentes du microcosme branché new-yorkais. L’oiseau rare de la mode, comme on la surnomme, n’hésite pas non plus à prendre la pose, comme pour la campagne de la ligne de maquillage qu’elle avait lancé avec la marque de cosmétique M.A.C. ou en front row des nombreux défilés new-yorkais. (Le Figaro)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

...
*Οι νταήδες της Κρήτης *(και όχι μόνο)

Γράφει ο Κώστας Κεφαλογιάννης

Την περασμένη Παρασκευή (21/3), μια ημέρα μετά το φονικό στο Αντισκάρι, βρισκόμουν σε πεζόδρομο στο κέντρο του Ηρακλείου. Ένα επιβλητικό μαύρο αγροτικό αγνόησε επιδεικτικά τις απαγορεύσεις και τη στενότητα του χώρου και προσπάθησε (εντέλει τα κατάφερε) να περάσει ανάμεσα στα τραπέζια, τις καρέκλες και τον κόσμο που καθόταν ήσυχα και προσπαθούσε να πιει το ποτό του. Μου έχει ξανασυμβεί ασφαλώς. Περισσότερες από μία φορές. Όταν το αυτοκίνητο είναι κανονικό Ι.Χ., μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να κάνω παρατήρηση. Όταν το αυτοκίνητο είναι της συνομοταξίας «το πήρα με επιδότηση ή με λεφτά που δεν θέλεις να ξέρεις πώς τα απέκτησα», στρέφω γενναία το βλέμμα αλλού με cool και ανέμελο στιλ, τύπου «έλα μωρέ τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να στήσουμε καυγά βραδιάτικα». Μη μας περάσουν και για κότες.

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται για δειλία αλλά για ρεαλισμό. Στην Κρήτη των τελευταίων δεκαετιών, το ενδεχόμενο να φας ξύλο για την πιο ασήμαντη αφορμή δεν είναι απλώς υπαρκτό. Είναι τόσο πιθανό που καταντάει γελοίο. Και τραγικό συνάμα. Αυτό που διαπίστωσε η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα με αφορμή τον θάνατο του Κώστα Προβιδάκη, εμείς το γνωρίζουμε, το ζούμε στο πετσί μας εδώ και χρόνια. _Από τη στιγμή δηλαδή που η πατροπαράδοτη κρητική λεβεντιά μπασταρδεύτηκε με πολλά και εύκολα χρήματα, αποθέωση των παραβατικών συμπεριφορών, πολιτική κάλυψη και απόλυτη έλλειψη έστω και στοιχειώδους παιδείας με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργήσει δυο – τρεις φουρνιές από επικίνδυνα κουτσαβάκια. Τα οποία, επειδή κυκλοφορούν με μαύρα ρούχα και στιβάνια νομίζουν πως τιμούν την Κρήτη και τις παραδόσεις της. Ενώ την ξεγιβεντίζουν._

_Οι «μάγκες» και η δολοφονική «μαγκιά» τους λοιπόν. Μια από τις μεγαλύτερες πληγές του τόπου._ _Μια πληγή που ολοένα και βαθαίνει. Και το φταίξιμο ανήκει σε όλους μας. Όχι – μόνο - επειδή κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια. Αλλά επειδή επιμένουμε να ψηφίζουμε ανθρώπους με τα χαρακτηριστικά του τζάμπα μάγκα σε θέσεις κλειδιά. Ανθρώπους δηλαδή ημιμαθείς, αλαζόνες που διατηρούν αγαστές σχέσεις με τον υπόκοσμο των μαύρων πουκαμίσων και -νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να- κάνουν ό,τι γουστάρουν δίχως να δίνουν λογαριασμό σε κανέναν. Ανθρώπους που αν σκοπεύεις να τους ελέγξεις για τις πράξεις τους, τότε οφείλεις να οπλιστείς με πολύ θάρρος διότι πιθανότατα θα βρεθείς αντιμέτωπος με εξαιρετικά ακραίες καταστάσεις.
_
Αν σας μιλάω για κάτι που δεν γνωρίζετε, τότε ΟΚ, πάω πάσο. Επειδή όμως υποψιάζομαι ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε, ο καθένας ας αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του. Όταν δίνεις τα κλειδιά της Κρήτης σε νταήδες, τότε προφανώς το νταηλίκι θα γίνει τρόπος ζωής. Η αγανάκτηση εκ των υστέρων, συνιστά απλώς υποκρισία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Ουάου, που θα έλεγαν κι οι αγγλόφωνοι. Αρχίσαμε επιτέλους στο Ελλάντα να αποδομούμε τη λεβεντογέννα! Πού βαδίζουμε!


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

...
Για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε, δεν «αποδομούμε τη λεβεντογέννα», αλλά καυτηριάζουμε όσους την κατάντησαν τσιφλίκι των νεο-κουτσαβάκηδων που την ξεγιβεντίζουν και τη νοοτροπία τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Για αρκετούς* που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την Κρήτη, η εικόνα που έχουμε για την Κρήτη είναι ότι πρόκειται για "τσιφλίκι των νεο-κουτσαβάκηδων" ούτως ή άλλως. Δεν βοήθησε το ότι τα τελευταία 30+ χρόνια ο ένας πολιτικός ανταγωνιζόταν τον άλλον στις γλοιώδεις δηλώσεις υπέρ της Κρήτης κλπ κλπ. 
Τώρα πώς και γιατί, είναι ζήτημα που θα λυθεί μόνο αν πρώτα συμφωνήσουμε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα δει κανέναν να λέει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

ΥΓ Και πραγματικά, οι Κρητικοί που έχω γνωρίσει είναι μια χαρά άνθρωποι και καθόλου μάγκες της πεντάρας. Επομένως, ποιοί χαλάνε την εικόνα του νησιού;

*Υποκειμενική στατιστική, εννοείται


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2014)

Βρε SBE, έχεις μείνει λίγο πίσω :) Χρόνια τώρα όλοι ξέρουν και λένε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τουλάχιστον μετά από ένα-δυο σημαδιακά περιστατικά, όπως τη δολοφονία του νεαρού φοιτητή από τα Χανιά και -βέβαια- την ενέδρα στα Ζωνιανά.

Όσο για τους πολιτικούς, ας όψεται ο πατέρας της υπουργού Τουρισμού, για παράδειγμα. (Δεν έχω τίποτα -επί του προκειμένου- με την Όλγα, αλλά είναι ενδεικτικό των δυναστειών).


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

Λέμε εμείς εδώ για τους εφοπλιστές και την Εκκλησία· διαβάστε τι γίνεται στο ΗΒ με το Δουκάτο της Κορνουάλλης. (Guardian)

*Prince Charles faces political campaign to strip him of special legal privileges*
Bill to propose removing privileges such as tax exemptions, powers of veto and immunity from planning and other legislation


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Βρε SBE, έχεις μείνει λίγο πίσω :)



Επίτηδες, για να μην παρεξηγηθεί κανένας- όπως κι η υποσημείωσή επίτηδες ήταν. 
Αλλά μην το μαρτυράμε, έτσι;


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2014)

*Black death was not spread by rat fleas, say researchers*
Evidence from skulls in east London shows plague had to have been airborne to spread so quickly
(Guardian)
Πνευμονική, λέει, και όχι βουβωνική πανώλη.


----------



## cougr (Apr 1, 2014)

*Όλα βαίνουν καλώς.....*

Ο Γιώργος Νταλάρας ανακοίνωσε στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης ότι ιδρύει νέα πολιτική κίνηση. Την κάθοδό του στην πολιτική με την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος, το οποίο ονομάζεται "'Όλα Καλά" (Ο.Κ.) και θα συμμετέχει στις ευρωεκλογές του Μαΐου, .......(περισσότερα στην Καθημερινή)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

cougr said:


> *Όλα βαίνουν καλώς.....*
> 
> Ο Γιώργος Νταλάρας ανακοίνωσε στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης ότι ιδρύει νέα πολιτική κίνηση. Την κάθοδό του στην πολιτική με την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος, το οποίο ονομάζεται "'Όλα Καλά" (Ο.Κ.) και θα συμμετέχει στις ευρωεκλογές του Μαΐου, .......(περισσότερα στη Καθημερινή)



Yeah, we had one of those for Christmas...  :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2014)

Η μεγαλύτερη φούσκα που υπάρχει: η τιμή των έργων τέχνης.


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

...
*Open House Athens*, 4-6 Απριλίου 2014 

Πρόσκληση - Εκδηλώσεις, επισκέψιμα κτίρια: http://www.openhouseathens.gr/gr/program/2014/


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2014)

Ξεμαθήματα ιστορίας από τον Καρατζαφέρη στο κανάλι του, την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι:
ο Χίτλερ στο κάτω-κάτω δεν σκότωσε δικούς του, ενώ ο Στάλιν σκότωσε, προεξάρχοντος του Μπέρια :woot:

"Ξέχασε" τη Νύχτα των Μεγάλων Μαχαιριών:
(Wikipedia)
between June 30 and July 2, 1934, when the Nazi regime carried out a series of political murders. Leading figures of the left-wing Strasserist faction of the Nazi Party, along with its figurehead, Gregor Strasser, were murdered, as were prominent conservative anti-Nazis (such as former Chancellor Kurt von Schleicher and Gustav Ritter von Kahr, who had suppressed Hitler's Beer Hall Putsch in 1923). Many of those killed were leaders of the Sturmabteilung (SA), the paramilitary brownshirts. Και βέβαια τον Ραιμ.

και βεβαίως άλλαξε τα φώτα --συγνώμη, τον εκτελεστή-- του Μπέρια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Μίκι Ρούνεϊ* *Mickey Rooney* (1920-2014)

Όλοι αναφέρουν τους οκτώ γάμους του και ιδίως τον πρώτο, με την Άβα Γκάρντνερ. Χολιγουντιανό ενδιαφέρον έχει o πέμπτος γάμος του, με την Κάρολιν Μίτσελ και την υπόθεση Μιλόσεβιτς. Σε κάπως κακά αγγλικά, αλλά με γλαφυρές λεπτομέρειες:
Early in 1958, Fate intervened in the guise of car salesman Bill Gardner, who introduced her to Hollywood legend Mickey Rooney at a nightclub. 
Η συνέχεια εδώ: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0593198/bio


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2014)

Στο σανίδι ή μάλλον στο φακό από το 1922. Φοβερό δεν είναι; 
Eνδιαφέρον το κουτσομπολιό για τον πέμπτο γάμο, αλλά μια φωτογραφία της Άβας έχει πάντα ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον (κι ας λένε οι άλλοι για τις Μόνικες):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Εμείς δεν χρειαζόμαστε τέτοιες αμερικανιές, αλλά φαίνεται πώς σήμερα είναι η εθνική μέρα των δελφινιών σε κάποιες χώρες (π.χ. ρεπορτάζ από το BBC).

Με αυτή την αφορμή, κυκλοφορεί στο νέτι και το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ του Ντάγκλας Άνταμς:

“For instance, on the planet Earth, man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much—the wheel, New York, wars and so on—whilst all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely, the dolphins had always believed that they were far more intelligent than man—for precisely the same reasons.”


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

> (By the way, use capital letters LIKE THIS only when you feel like shouting, which we hope will not be too often.)



Το παραπάνω είναι από τις faq του φόρουμ. Η είδηση τώρα στο in.gr δείχνει ότι τα αγγλικά δικαστήρια δεν είναι τόσο διαλλακτικά όταν η υπόθεση αφορά παιδιά:

Δικαστήριο της Βρετανίας απαγορεύει σε έναν πατέρα να στέλνει e-mail στα δυο του παιδιά με κεφαλαία γράμματα, γιατί, σύμφωνα με τον δικαστή, είναι σαν να τους φωνάζει.
Η είδηση στα ελληνικά εδώ: http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1231312441

Με ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες στην Daily Telegraph:

An "insensitive" father banned by the courts from seeing his children has been warned by a judge not to type his emails to them in capitals - because it looks like he is shouting.

The Israeli father was fighting in the High Court for direct contact with the boy and girl, aged 13 and nine, after a collapse in their family relationship.

His marriage to their mother had broken down and a protracted legal battle has seen them moved back and forth between England and Israel.

Mrs Justice Pauffley said attempts at contact in the UK had proved "nothing short of disastrous", with the girl distraught throughout one session.

And the police had become involved when the father tried to take the children outside during a supervised meet-up at a rabbi's home.

The children also felt that their father's emails to them - written sometimes exclusively in capitals and others in large fonts - were "equivalent to him shouting".

The judge said the emails were an example of the father's "insensitivity" and that a family assistance officer should help him write more "suitable" communications.

"He needs help to make his messages appropriate and child friendly," said the judge. "There's nothing worse than an email suggestive that the sender is shouting at you."

The father had asked the court to order a "family meeting", with the children present, to see if there is any hope of direct contact in the future.
[...]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ls-insensitive-father-in-custody-dispute.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2014)

ΗΠΑ: Απεβίωσε ο πρώην πυγμάχος Ρούμπιν «*Χάρικεϊν*» Κάρτερ (*Σκάι*)






(Δεν θα με εκπλήξει καθόλου, βέβαια, αν το γιουτουμπάκι υπάρχει ήδη εδώ...)

*Τρέιλερ *από την ταινία για την άδικη καταδίκη του σε ισόβια, με πρωταγωνιστή τον Ντενζέλ Γουάσινγκτον:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2014)

Dani Alves EATS a banana thrown by fans during Barcelona's win at Villarreal


----------



## Palavra (Apr 29, 2014)

Μπανάνας συνέχεια: Ματέο Ρέντσι (:upz:) και Τσεζάρε Πραντέλι (προπονητής της Εθνικής Ιταλίας)


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

Χάνουμε μια πρωτιά που είχαμε...


*Rio 2016: IOC vice-president says preparations are 'worst' ever*

Preparations for the 2016 Rio Olympics are the "worst" ever seen, according to International Olympic Committee vice-president John Coates.

[...]

"It's the worst that I've experienced," he added. "We have become very concerned. They are not ready in many, many ways. We have to make it happen and that is the IOC approach. You can't walk away from this."

Organisers of the 2004 Athens Games were warned several times by the IOC about their preparations, with then IOC president Juan Samaranch even threatening to take the Olympics away at one stage

Preparations for the 2004 Athens Games were marred by delays in construction and service delivery, but the venues and infrastructure was* ultimately delivered in time. [...]
http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/olympics/27201384

Να τους στείλουμε τη Γιάννα;


* Πήγαν διακοπές οι διορθωτές του BBC;


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2014)

Θυμηθείτε το ανέκδοτο που είπε η Γιάννα όταν όλα είχαν τελειώσει θριαμβευτικά:

Εμείς στην Ελλάδα ρωτάμε: 
«Ποια μέρα πρέπει να είναι όλα έτοιμα για τους αγώνες;»
«Την Παρασκευή», μας απαντάνε.
«Και τι ώρα; Πρωί ή απόγευμα;»
.....


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Dani Alves EATS a banana thrown by fans during Barcelona's win at Villarreal


Και πίσω στις μπανάνες: η ισπανική αθλητική εφημερίδα Marca άλλαξε το λογότυπό της, ενώ ο θεατής που πέταξε την μπανάνα αποκλείστηκε ισοβίως από τα εντός έδρας της Βιγιαρεάλ (της ομάδας του) από την ίδια τη Βιγιαρεάλ (που, να θυμίσω, ΔΕΝ είναι η ομάδα στην οποία έπαιζε ο Άλμπα στο εν λόγω ματς). Στο Ελλάδα, εντωμεταξύ, οι δικηγόροι του ΠΑΟΚ υποστηρίζουν ότι η μπανάνα που πέταξε -σε ένα από τα αθλιότερα ματς όλων των εποχών- υποστηρικτής της ομάδας από τις κερκίδες στον Λεάντρο Σαλίνο ήταν το σνακ του, το είχε φέρει να το φάει, ο καημένος, αλλά έτυχε απλώς να την πετάξει σε ένα μαύρο παίκτη του Ολυμπιακού. (Τυχόν ομοιότητες με «φιλάθλους» της Τουρκίας και άλλων ανατολικών γειτόνων είναι τυχαίες, είπαμε, εμείς είμαστε Ευρώπη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

Φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι θέμα μόνο των φιλάθλων μας αλλά της συνολικής κουλτούρας μας. Δες π.χ. την πολιτική γελοιογραφία από πενάκι γνωστού σκιτσογράφου στο σημερινό εξώφυλλο αθηναϊκής εφημερίδας:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο.

Και σε παρόμοια υπόθεση, ο Ντόναλντ Στέρλινγκ, *ιδιοκτήτης* της ομάδας των Clippers, αποκλείστηκε δια βίου από το ΝΒΑ και ουσιαστικά αναγκάζεται να πουλήσει την ομάδα του, επειδή κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα στις ειδήσεις ένα ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο που τον παρουσιάζει να απαγορεύει στη φιλενάδα του να εμφανίζεται με μαύρους δημοσίως.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 30, 2014)

Το moneyguru.gr μ' έχει ταράξει στο σπαμ. Δεν θυμάμαι να γράφτηκα ποτέ συνδρομήτρια για τα διαφημιστικά τους, αμέτρητες φορές πάτησα το unsubscribe και μου έβγαλαν μήνυμα ότι με διέγραψαν, και μετά συνέχισαν να με σπαμάρουν. 
Επειδή ο σημερινός τίτλος του μηνύματος που μου έστειλαν είναι "ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ;" νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τους πω δημοσίως πού πρέπει να τα βάλουν τα λεφτά τους, μπας και στανιάρουν και με αφήσουν ήσυχη. :devil::woot:


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2014)

Οι νεαρές γκουρού λέγονται και γκουρουνιές, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2014)

Γκουρούνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2014)

Σαράντα έξι κόμματα και συνασπισμοί κομμάτων, καθώς και ένας ανεξάρτητος - μεμονωμένος υποψήφιος κατέθεσαν στον Άρειο Πάγο αιτήσεις συμμετοχής στις επερχόμενες ευρωεκλογές της 25 Μαΐου 2014.

Τα 46 κόμματα και συνασπισμοί κομμάτων που κατέθεσαν αιτήσεις είναι (σύμφωνα με τη σειρά κατάθεσης των αιτήσεων):

1. Ένωση Κεντρώων – Βασίλης Λεβέντης,
2. ΑΝΤ.ΑΡ.ΣΥ.Α. (Αντικαπιταλιστική Αριστερή Συνεργασία για την Ανατροπή) με συντονιστική επιτροπή,
3. ΟΚΔΕ (Οργάνωση Κομμουνιστών Διεθνιστών Ελλάδας) με διοικούσα επιτροπή,
4. Α.Σ.Κ.Ε. - Αγωνιστικό Σοσιαλιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας) με εκτελεστική επιτροπή,
5. Σύνδεσμος Εθνικής Ενότητας – Χρίστος Χρηστίδης,
6. Κοινωνία – Μιχάλης Ηλιάδης,
7. ΚΕΑΝ (Κίνημα Εθνικής Αντίστασης) – Ιπποκράτης Σαββούρας,
8. Κόμμα Ισότητας, Ειρήνης και Φιλίας – Αλή Τσαούς Μουσταφά,
9. ΛΑΟΣ – Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης,
10. Κόμμα Ελλήνων Κυνηγών – Γιώργος Τσαγκανέλιας,
11. Εθνική Αυγή – Μιχάλης Γιαννόγκωνας,
12. ΚΚΕ – Δημήτρης Κουτσούμπας,
13. Το Ποτάμι – Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης,
14. Ανεξάρτητη Ανανεωτική Αριστερά, Ανανεωτική Δεξιά, Ανανεωτικό ΠΑΣΟΚ, Ανανεωτική Νέα Δημοκρατία, Όχι στον Πόλεμο, Κόμμα Επιχείρηση Χαρίζω Οικόπεδα, Χαρίζω Χρέη, Σώζω Ζωές, Σώζω τα Πλούτη των Ελλήνων, Πανεργατικό Εργατικό Κίνημα Ελλάδος (ΠΑ-Ε.Κ.Ε.) – Μιλτιάδης Τσαλαζίδης
15. Λαϊκός Σύνδεσμός –Χρυσή Αυγή - Νίκος Μιχαλολιάκος.
16. Γέφυρες Δημιουργία Ξανά - Θάνος Τζήμερος / Δράση - Θόδωρος Σκυλακάκης (συνασπισμός κομμάτων),
17. Εργατικό Επαναστατικό Κόμμα (ΕΕΚ Τροτσκιστές), Σαμπετάι Μάτσας,
18. Λευκό, Κων. Ντάλιος,
19. Δημοσθένης Βεργής Έλληνες Οικολόγοι,
20. Ενιαίο Παλλαϊκό Μέτωπο (ΕΠΑΜ), Δημήτρης Καζάκης,
21. ΟΑΚΚΕ (Οργανισμός για την Ανασυγκρότηση του ΚΚΕ), 3μελής διοικούσα επιτροπή Η. Ζαφειρόπουλος, Δ. Γουρνάς και Ε. Κωνσταντοπούλου,
22. Ελευθερία, Μάριος Παπαιωάννου,
23. Δημοκρατική Αριστερά – Προοδευτική Συνεργασία, Φώτης Κουβέλης,
24. Εθνικό Μέτωπο, Εμμ. Κώνστας,
25. Ελιά – Δημοκρατική Παράταξη: Ε. Βενιζέλος (ΠΑΣΟΚ), Ανδρ. Λοβέρδος (Συμφωνία για τη Νέα Ελλάδα), Εμμ. Επιτροπάκης (Δυναμική Ελλάδα), Ν. Μπίστης (Μεταρρυθμιστική Αριστερά), Ι. Ράπτης (Νέοι Μεταρρυθμιστές), Ι. Τούντας (Πολιτεία 2012) και Ν. Διακουλάκης (Πρωτοβουλία Β΄),
26. Πράσινοι- Αλληλεγγύη, Δημιουργία, Οικολογία, Ν. Χρυσόγελος, Μ. Πίνιου Καλλή,
27. ΜΛ ΚΚΕ (Μαρξιστικό – Λενινιστικό Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος), διοικούσε επιτροπή Αντ. Παπαδόπουλος και Π. Κουφοβασίλης,
28. Νέα Δημοκρατία, Αντ. Σαμαράς,
29. Κολλάτος – Ανεξάρτητο Πολιτικό Κίνημα - Οικολογικό Ελληνικό, Δ. Κολλάτος,
30. Ελπίδα Πολιτείας, Δημ. Αντωνίου,
31. Κόμμα Νέων, Κυρ. Τοψόγλου,
32. Παναθηναϊκό Κίνημα, Θ. Μαραγκουδάκης,
33. Δραχμή, Θ. Κατσανέβας (συνασπισμός των κομμάτων Ελληνικό Κοινωνικό Κίνημα και Πατριωτικό Κοινωνικό Κίνημα),
34. Οικολόγοι Πράσινοι και Κόμμα Πειρατών (6μελής εκτελεστική γραμματεία),
35. Εθνική Ελπίδα, Γ. Παπαδόπουλος,
36. Ευρωπαϊκή Ελεύθερη Συμμαχία – Ουράνιο Τόξο, Σταύρος Αναστασιάδης,
37. Ένωση για την Πατρίδα και το Λαό, Β. Πολύδωρας και Χ. Ζώης (Νέα Μεταρρυθμιστική Ριζοσπαστική Ανασυγκρότηση), Ν. Νικολόπουλος (Χριστιανοδημοκρατικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος), Π. Ψωμιάδης (Πατριωτικό Δίκτυο Αφύπνηση) – Συνασπισμός κομμάτων,
38. Σχέδιο Β΄ , Γραμματέας πολιτικής επιτροπής Αντ. Σταυρόπουλος,
39. Σοσιαλιστικό Κόμμα, Στ. Τζουμάκας,
40. Έλληνες Ευρωπαίοι Πολίτες, Γ. Χατζημαρκάκης,
41. Νέα Ελλάδα, Ηλ. Μαρκόπουλος,
42. Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστική Αριστερά (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), Αλ. Τσίπρας,
43. Κοινωνία Αξιών, Δ. Μπουραντάς,
44. Αγροτικό Κτηνοτροφικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας (ΑΚΚΕΛ), Ε. Τσιομπανίδης,
45. Πατριωτική ΄Ενωση – Ελληνική Λαϊκή Συσπείρωση (ΕΛ.ΛΑΣ), συνασπισμών των κομμάτων: Αν. Κότσιαλος (Κόμμα Εθνικής Σωτηρίας-ΚΕΣΩ), Οδ. Τηλιγάδας (Εθνικός Λαικός Σχηματισμός – ΕΛΑΣ), Κ. Γκέκας (Κίνημα Πολιτικής Αλήθειας - ΚΙΠΑΛ),
46. Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, Ευρωπαικό Αντιμνημονιακό Μέτωπο, Πανελλήνιο Άρμα Πολιτών, Πυρίκαυστος Ελλάδα, Ελληνικό Κίνημα Άμεσης Δημοκρατίας, Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες, Πάνος Καμμένος, Ι. Δημαράς, Γ. Καλεάδης και Γ. Κόκκας.

Τέλος, αίτηση κατέθεσε στον Άρειο Πάγο και ο Ι. Κουλούρης ως ανεξάρτητος υποψήφιος (Αξιοκρατική Πολιτεία) και ζητεί παράλληλα να κηρυχθεί αντισυνταγματικός ο εκλογικός νόμος που δεν επιτρέπει την συμμετοχή στις Ευρωεκλογές μεμονωμένων πολιτών.

_(Τα Νέα)_


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2014)

Ξεκαρδιστική η εμπειρία αυτού του κυρίου με τη Ryanair. Στο κλου της επιστολής του κι η Ελλάδα.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...t-James-Lockley-goes-viral-60-000-shares.html

Στο ΦΒ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και ολόκληρο το περιεχόμενο.
https://www.facebook.com/james.lockley.98?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

Διάβασα σήμερα το άρθρο του Σαραντάκου για το "παραλήρημα, μια λέξη της μόδας", και θυμήθηκα ότι έχω κατηγορηθεί κι εγώ εσχάτως για παραλήρημα...


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

Τσαρλ*ζ* Μπουκόβσκι


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

Έξι λέξεις, τρία λάθη...


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

The Guardian
(θα τρελαθούμε τελείως!)

Despite repeated calls for more than three years for a change in the rules, the code of conduct at the Duque de Ahumada de la Guardia Civil residence continues to specify that "use of the washing machines by male residents will result in expulsion, ranging from 15 days to three months, from the residence".

Male students at the dorm, which caters for the children and grandchildren of Guardia Civil officers, are instead instructed to quietly pass their clothes to female friends to be washed.


----------



## Costas (May 3, 2014)

Η Νάκμπα έγινε phone-app από Ισραηλινούς Εβραίους και Άραβες. (Ξέρω, δεν είναι εφήμερο...)


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2014)

Costas said:


> Τσαρλ*ζ* Μπουκόβσκι


Εμμ, όχι ακριβώς:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/З#Phonetic_value
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ve_(Cyrillic)#Usage
Τσαρλ*ς* Μπουκό*φ*σκι


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ξεκαρδιστική η εμπειρία αυτού του κυρίου με τη Ryanair. Στο κλου της επιστολής του κι η Ελλάδα.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...t-James-Lockley-goes-viral-60-000-shares.html



Πέρυσι τέτοιον καιρό την είχαν ξεφωνίσει από την Καθημερινή:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/489262/article/epikairothta/ellada/sa-vgeis-ston-phgaimo-me-ryanair


(Ποιο είναι το θέμα με τον Μπουκάουσκι;  )


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2014)

Αν φτάσω στην ηλικία της, φιλοδοξώ, ή καλύτερα ελπίζω, να είμαι σαν αυτή την κυρία:
Ιταλίδα 94 ετών συγκατοικεί με «ρομπότ φύλακα».
Δείτε το βιντεάκι, έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Αν και αποκλείεται να της μοιάσω σε κάτι: η αθεόφοβη διαβάζει χωρίς γυαλιά!


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν και αποκλείεται να της μοιάσω σε κάτι: η αθεόφοβη διαβάζει χωρίς γυαλιά!



Aυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της εγχείρησης για καταρράκτη. Κι η γιαγιά μου μετά την εγχείριση δεν χρειάζεται γυαλιά. Οπότε Αλεξ...


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2014)

...






*ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ENDURO ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΑ*

Ο Μοτοσικλετιστικός Αθλητικός Σύλλογος Καλαμπάκας, στα πλαίσια του Παγκοσμίου Πρωταθλήματος ENDURO, μετά από έγκριση της Παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας Μοτοσικλέτας (FIM), της Ελληνικής Ομοσπονδίας Μοτοσικλέτας (ΑΜΟΤΟΕ) και υπό την αιγίδα του Δήμου Καλαμπάκας, της Περιφέρειας Θεσσαλίας και του Ομίλου για την UNESCO Πειραιώς και Νήσων, διοργανώνει τον 3ο γύρο του παγκοσμίου πρωταθλήματος ENDURO για το έτος 2014, που θα διεξαχθεί στις 9-10-11 Μαΐου 2014.

Η εκκίνηση είναι την Παρασκευή 9 Μαΐου 2014 και ο τερματισμός την Κυριακή 11 Μαΐου το απόγευμα.
[...]



FIM ENDURO WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP (πληροφορίες), Διοργάνωση: www.maskclub.gr

Ο προηγούμενος αγώνας που διοργανώθηκε με φόντο τα Μετέωρα βραβεύτηκε από τη FIM ως ο καλύτερος του παγκόσμιου πρωταθλήματος του 2011 (έξω πάμε καλά). Γιά να δούμε φέτος...


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2014)

Πού είναι καλύτερα και πού χειρότερα να ζει μια μητέρα - στην 20η θέση η Ελλάδα
Ο σωστός τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι «να γίνεις μητέρα», καθώς οι στατιστικές έχουν περισσότερο να κάνουν με την επικινδυνότητα. Η Ελλάδα ισοβαθμεί με τη Γαλλία στην 20η θέση.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2014)

*Η σφήκα της Σακίρα μουμιοποιεί τις νταντάδες της*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231317572

Η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι ότι πρόκειται για τίτλο αλλαντάλλων. Αλλά η περιέργειά μας δεν σταματά στον τίτλο:

Ένα είδος σφήκας που ανακαλύφθηκε στα νεφελώδη δάση του Εκουαδόρ έχει ελαφρώς μακάβριο τρόπο ζωής: γεννά τα αβγά της μέσα σε κάμπιες, οι οποίες συνεχίζουν να ζουν για λίγες μέρες μέχρι να μετατραπούν τελικά σε μούμιες.

Η σφήκα Aleiodes shakirae είναι ένα από τα 24 είδη σφήκας του γένους Aleiodes που βρέθηκαν να μουμιοποιούν τα θύματά τους στις Άνδεις του Εκουαδόρ. Μάλιστα οι ερευνητές έδωσαν σε πολλά από τα νέα είδη ονόματα διασημοτήτων, από τη Σακίρα μέχρι την παρουσιάστρια Έλεν ΝτεΤζένερις και τον αμερικανό ποιητή Ρόμπερτ Φροστ.

[...]

Η σφήκα της Σακίρα πήρε το όνομά της επειδή η κάμπια στην οποία γεννά τα αβγά της τινάζεται και κουλουριάζεται πριν πεθάνει -μια κίνηση που θύμισε στους ερευνητές τον χορό της κοιλιάς για τον οποίο είναι διάσημη η κολομβιανή τραγουδίστρια.

Ε, τότε, η συνέχεια εδώ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γιουτιουμπάκια&p=218610&viewfull=1#post218610


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

*Gros cul = Gros Q.I ?* (Marie-Claire)
Mieux encore, des chercheurs de l'université d'Oxford* aurait [sic] prouver [sic] que les femmes ayant les fesses bien rebondies auraient un QI plus élevés. [sic] De même, les enfants nés d’une mère aux hanches et aux fesses généreuses seraient plus intelligents, que ceux nés d’une femme plus mince. Une différence qui serait liée à la position de la graisse dans le corps, comme l’explique Konstantinos Manolopoulos, le professeur qui a dirigé l'étude. "les [sic] femmes avec plus de gras dans les fesses, ont des taux de cholestérol et glucose plus faible", révèle-t-il. 

*Etude réalisée en 2013, sur un échantillon de 16000 femmes.

-------------------------------------

*Μέρες του 2014*

1) Γνωστός μου συνάδελφος, αδερφή ξεφωνημένη, θα ψηφίσει ΧΑ γιατί "όλοι αυτοί οι κλέφτες φάγανε τα λεφτά μας, κι όταν μου λένε πως 'είσαι χρυσαβγίτης', τους λέω 'τιμή μου και καμάρι μου, γιατί είμαι Έλληνας' ". Aκούγοντας τέτοιας λογής παρρησία ιδιοκτήτης επαρχιακής ντισκοτέκ σφόδρα ευφράνθηκε· του άπλωσε το χέρι δίκην "κόλλα το", και σφίξανε τα χέρια, και, καθώς εγώ δεν συμμετείχα στη συναδέλφωση, λέει η αδερφή παιχνιδιάρικα "αυτός δε μιλάει, κουμούνι είναι". Την άλλη μέρα μου 'λεγε πως ο γκόμενος ψηφίζει Παπαρήγοβα αλλά στο κρεβάτι ενώνουνε τα κορμιά τους, όχι τα κόμματα. Κι όταν σε κάποια φάση, που είχε πάθει ντελίριο με τον Μιχαλολιάκο και διαφήμιζε προς πάσα κατεύθυνση τη ΧΑ, του είπα "όσο κι αν ονειρεύεσαι ότι θα σε πηδήξει ο Κασιδιάρης άμα τον ψηφίσεις, δεν πρόκειται" (καθώς είναι σχετικά γέρος), μου λέει "μα εγώ είμαι ενεργητικός. Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι, καθώς πηγαίνω στις συγκεντρώσεις και λοιπά, τον βρήκα και του είπα 'τι ωραίο κώλο που έχεις', και μου είπε 'είναι από τη γυμναστική' ". 

2) Άλλος, στην Αθήνα αυτός, θαμώνας καφενείου, γέρος, δήλωνε φωναχτά ότι στις δημοτικές εκλογές θα ψηφίσει Κασιδιάρη και στις ευρωεκλογές Τσίπρα, γιατί ο Σαμαράς είναι ανθέλληνας. 

3) Μια γνωστή, κάτω των τριάντα, της λέω "πώς το λένε το αγοράκι σου" [3 χρονώ] και μου λέει "Ευάγγελο". Της λέω "Βαγγέλη δηλαδή; ή Ευάγγελο;", μου λέει "Ευάγγελο, μας αρέσει έτσι, ολόκληρο". Μου θύμισε το "Συμβιβασμό" του Ηλία Καζάν, που ο πατέρας του ήρωα φώναζε τον ήρωα (τον Κερκ Ντάγκλας δηλαδή) "Evangelos! Evangelos!" :)


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

Με την βραχύβια εξαίρεση του 01 που – πριν κάνει κάνα δυο σοβαρά λαθάκια – δοκίμασε να φέρει έναν νέου τύπου ρομαντισμό και μια άλλη ποιότητα, ο κόσμος εθίστηκε στη φθήνια. Κι αυτά τα περιοδικά, όσο περνούσε ο καιρός – παρά τις μονάδες που τα αποτελούσαν – γίνονταν όλο και πιο συντηρητικά, όλο και πιο καθεστωτικά. Ο Κωστόπουλος ήταν ο Ζντάνοφ του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Στο ένα τεύχος έβριζε τον Παπανδρέου «Οι κλέφτες να πάνε φυλακή» και στο επόμενο έγραφε «Μη βαράτε τον πρωταθλητή». Στο τότε ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν έφτανε το μαγείρεμα της εξουσίας. Βρέθηκαν κάτι ζαγάρια με μουστάκες και κομπολόγια να έχουν χρήμα και δημόσια επιφάνεια, και ζητούσαν αισθητική και ιδεολογική κάλυψη για τον νεοπλουτισμό τους. Να σου πω την αλήθεια, περισσότερο στο περιγράφω παρά το κατηγορώ. Τελικά, επικράτησε η απληστία, η χυδαιότητα, η αγένεια – διαμορφώθηκε μια ελίτ που κρασάρισε το 2009 με τον ΓΑΠ και τελικά βύθισε τη χώρα. Στο ίδιο μήκος κυμάνθηκε παράλληλα και η αντίστοιχη νεοδημοκρατική ελίτ. Το ίδιο αμόρφωτοι και παρτάκηδες.

Από τη μεστή συνέντευξη του δημοσιογράφου Νίκου Ξυδάκη, υποψήφιου ευρωβουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στο popaganda.gr.


----------



## Costas (May 10, 2014)

*Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα εξαφανιστεί;*
Πολύ πιθανό. Χοντρικά, υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις για το χώρο που εξέφραζε κάποτε. Ο γαλλικός, στην πορεία έγινε κι ελληνικός, που πρότεινε μια τριπολική δομή – δεξιά, κέντρο, αριστερά. Κι ο άλλος τρόπος, ο ιταλικός. Με δύο πόλους, την κεντροαριστερά και την κεντροδεξιά. Οι Έλληνες έχουν μάθει να σκέφτονται με τον πρώτο τρόπο, ενώ έχουμε το παράδοξο ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που θεωρητικά θα ήθελε τη δεύτερη διπολική εκδοχή να κάνει ότι [sic] μπορεί για να την υπονομεύσει. Πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι η Ελλάδα ή θα πάει με την Ευρώπη ή θα πεθάνει.

Από τη συνέντευξη με τον Παύλο Τσίμα στο ίδιο μέσο, popaganda.gr (γλυκούλι μού φαίνεται).


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2014)

Ουάου!

William Ash, Danger-Loving Escape Artist, Dies at 96
By DOUGLAS MARTIN / MAY 9, 2014
(ΝΥΤ)
_Before World War II ended, Mr. Ash had attempted 13 escapes from Nazi P.O.W. camps and made it outside the barbed wire a half dozen times. _

After his Spitfire was shot down over France in the spring of 1942, William Ash made his way to Nazi-occupied Paris with the help of the Resistance. His plan was to go to Spain, then on to England to resume flying. While waiting, he sauntered through Parisian streets as a tourist, visiting the Louvre and the zoo, dining out and swimming daily.

“He loved doing stuff for the hell of it,” said Brendan Foley, who helped Mr. Ash write his autobiography, published in 2005, and confirmed his death, on April 26 in London at the age of 96.

While in Paris, Pilot Officer Ash was seized by the Gestapo and sent to the notorious Fresnes Prison, south of the city, where he was tortured. After it was determined that he was an airman and not a spy, he was shuttled from one Nazi P.O.W. camp to another in Germany, Poland and Lithuania. It was in the camps that he discovered his true calling: would-be escape artist.

Before the war ended, he had attempted 13 escapes and made it outside the barbed wire a half-dozen times. He went under, over and through fences. He walked out in disguise. He tunneled through a latrine. He was always recaptured.

Mr. Ash said the routine was “a bit like being sent back to Go when playing Monopoly — only with more bruises.”

Most prisoners never tried to escape, much less become serial escapologists. Many who did were killed, like two-thirds of the 76 prisoners who participated in the mass breakout in March 1944 that inspired the 1963 movie “The Great Escape.”

Mr. Ash was not among the 76, though at the time he was in the same prison camp, Stalag Luft III, in an area of eastern Germany that is now part of Poland. He was in solitary confinement, or “the cooler,” where Virgil Hilts, the brash American played by Steve McQueen in the movie, often landed.

Some have suggested that Mr. Ash’s escape record made him a likely model for Hilts. “If I was, no one told me,” Mr. Ash wrote in his memoir, “Under the Wire: The World War II Adventures of a Legendary Escape Artist and ‘Cooler King.’ ”

John Sturges, the director of the film, said the characters were fictional composites.

William Franklin Ash’s exceedingly full life began on Nov. 30, 1917, in Dallas. His father was an unsuccessful ladies’ hat salesman. As a boy on vacation in New Mexico, he listened raptly as George Coe, an accomplice of Billy the Kid, told tales, brandishing the hand whose trigger finger had been shot off.

(Mr. Foley insisted that he had documented this and other claims by Mr. Ash. “Every time I researched an event, Bill had, if anything, played down his part,” he said in an interview.)

As a boy Mr. Ash worked at enough odd jobs to amass $200 in savings by the time he was 12 (equal to about $2,760 today), then lost it all that year in the 1929 stock market crash. Forever after he called himself “a ruined tycoon.”

Mr. Ash graduated with honors from the University of Texas, then wandered as a hobo, bouncing from boxcar to boxcar, job to job. He worked at a bank operating an elevator. (An acquaintance asked if his employer knew about his academic success. “Yes,” he replied, “but they’ve agreed to overlook it.”) In 1934, as a cub reporter for The Dallas Morning News, he gazed on the bullet-riddled corpses of Bonnie and Clyde.

Disappointed to have missed the Spanish Civil War, he decided to join the Royal Canadian Air Force to battle Hitler. (The United States was neutral at the time.) Reaching Detroit in early 1940, he walked across the Ambassador Bridge to Canada to enlist, giving up his American citizenship.

He found he loved to fly, a delight that ended abruptly when six German fighters shot him down near Calais on France’s northern coast.

His first escape attempt as a prisoner of war involved hiding in a shower drain. Two weeks’ solitary confinement followed. He nonetheless found the act of escape exhilarating, despite — or because of — the danger. He loved to take risks.

“If he saw a big red button,” Mr. Foley said, “he had to push it.”

Mr. Ash said his escape attempts had a larger purpose: to help the war effort by forcing the Germans to squander time and resources chasing escapees. But the stakes were high and the consequences could be harsh. After the real-life “great escape,” Hitler ordered 50 of the men to be massacred.

Mr. Ash had three stints at Stalag Luft III, the last camp he was in. In 1945, after a forced march in the snow, he limped across a battlefield to freedom as the war neared its end.

After the war, Mr. Ash was granted British citizenship, and King George VI made him a Member of the Order of the British Empire. He earned a second bachelor’s degree in philosophy, politics and economics from the University of Oxford, and he became manager of the British Broadcasting Corporation’s operations in India.

The BBC later fired him, however, because of his leftist politics. Even the Moscow-oriented Communist Party rejected him, saying he was too radical to be a member. He responded by helping to start a British Maoist party.

In 1946 he married Patricia Rambault, who as a member of the women’s branch of the Royal Navy had corresponded with him when he was a P.O.W. The marriage ended in divorce. In the late 1950s, Mr. Ash married Ranjana Sidhanta, who survives him. He is also survived by his daughter, Julia Ash; his son, Francis; five grandchildren; and two great-grandchildren.

Mr. Ash was a published novelist, chairman of the Writers’ Guild of Great Britain and a prolific author of radio dramas.

One of his most daring moves during the war was to trade identities with a P.O.W. named Don Fair, who was being transferred to Stalag Luft VI, a camp near Heydekrug (now Silute), Lithuania. Mr. Ash sought the switch because he feared he was becoming too well known. Each man climbed barbed-wire fences between machine-gun towers in broad daylight to change compounds. Mr. Ash went to Lithuania with Mr. Fair’s ID papers. The real Mr. Fair, a New Zealander, remained in the camp under Mr. Ash’s name.

After escaping from the Lithuanian prison, Mr. Ash found a boat on a beach that was too heavy for him to move. He approached some men in a field, by his account, and told them he was an escaped American pilot.

“Yes, we would love to help you,” one of the men said, “but we are soldiers of the German Army, and you are standing on our cabbages.”

Mr. Ash returned to the cooler.

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θέλω να δω και το παρουσιαστικό του ανθρώπου.


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2014)

*William Ash* (1917-2014). American-born British writer and Marxist who served as a pilot with the Royal Canadian Air Force in World War II.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

«You have to enjoy the sheer stupidity of someone picking a fight with exhibitionists and expecting them to keep it private.»
http://uproxx.com/filmdrunk/2014/04...nk-account-weeks-early-after-she-went-public/


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2014)

Αν μπορείς, βάλε με κόπι-πέιστ το κείμενο, επειδή το Kaspersky μού το έκοψε για phishing.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Αν μπορείς, βάλε με κόπι-πέιστ το κείμενο, επειδή το Kaspersky μού το έκοψε για phishing.


*Chase Shut Down A Porn Star’s Bank Account Weeks Early After She Went Public*

Chase’s exact reasons for shutting down a number of adult performers’ and directors’ bank accounts this week are still hazy, but one thing we do know is that they’re acting pretty touchy about all the publicity.

If you’ll remember, yesterday I published a letter that former adult actress Teagan Presley and her husband received from Chase. That letter advised them that Chase would be closing their accounts on May 11th. Only, according to Presley’s husband, Josh Lehman, Chase ended up closing the accounts much earlier. About 90 minutes after their story went up on Perez Hilton, to be exact.

Lehman says the response he got from Chase was “Our twitter team saw that your wife posted her account number on Twitter,” and tried to paint the early closure as a fraud protection measure. Only, as you can see in the original image, the only letter published publicly had all of the account numbers blacked out. Clearly the early closure was intended as a punitive measure. You have to enjoy the sheer stupidity of someone picking a fight with exhibitionists and expecting them to keep it private.
Now, Lehman says, his money is basically frozen in limbo and could remain there for up to 90 days.

Chase still isn’t commenting on the closures – which are widespread, with Lehman, Presley, Stoya, Layton Benton, Veronica Avluv, and even more porn stars off the record all reporting having their Chase accounts closed. “Hundreds of accounts” were closed, according to reports. But when Lehman asked why this was happening, he was given three separate reasons.
First, when he went into the bank, he was told that their accounts were being closed because of “the nature of their business.” When he called the loss prevention department, he was told it was because his wife is “an infamous porn star.” Finally, he got a call from someone at the executive branch (presumably a person charged with how best to spin these account closures), who (laughably) denied that Lehman and his wife’s account closures had anything to do with porn. According to Lehman, the spokesperson, Carlos, told him that his account was being closed because Lehman “did business with a convicted felon.” This, a person Lehman had worked with for 20 years.

So what’s going on? In the past, the government has cracked down on banks for failing to monitor suspicious activity – a $2.6 billion fine against JP Morgan (Chase’s parent company) for ignoring Bernie Madoff being one such example – which has in turn led to them doing more and more investigations into clients with “unusual” sources of funds, supposedly as a way to crack down on fraud and money laundering. They’ve basically been shutting down any merchants the FDIC defines as “high risk” – regardless of how legal their business may be – with impunity.

Theoretically, the porn connection is that web cams are a great way to launder money, but that doesn’t explain why Chase would target Lehman and Presley, who Lehman says haven’t even shot porn for a year, are basically retired, and get paid by Viacom. “It was my personal account,” Lehman says. “We never used it for porn business of any kind.”

Why would Chase (and other banks) be going after porn stars, seemingly for little financial gain? Most of the coverage on this so far has been written under the assumption that it’s another way porn stars are stigmatized. Is this really just another case of the morality police? Banks are a lot of things, but moralistic isn’t one of them. One possibility is that porn has been officially tagged as a high risk, and they just figure it’s easier to go after recognizable porn stars than do the research required to identify any specific transactions as high risk. Human laziness and stupidity always seems like a decent explanation.

If you’re more conspiracy minded, there’s always the Operation Choke Point angle that VICE pointed out in their initial coverage. From the Electronic Frontier Foundation:Operation Chokepoint was launched in 2013 “reportedly to crack down on online payday lenders and others industries identified as ‘high risk’ for fraud.” It has been called “stop-and-frisk for banks….regulators frisk the bank by sending a subpoena for all the financial information on their clients that could potentially be up to no good. If the government finds something suspicious, it investigates further.​
Could these closures be a way for Chase to keep the government from investigating further? Obviously, this is totally speculative at this stage, but when a bank goes on a closing spree shutting down the accounts not of porn stars with the shadiest transactions, but some of the most public ones, you naturally wonder if they’re trying to manipulate publicity somehow.

And obviously, that a bank can just freeze someone’s bank account for three months without even accusing that person of doing something illegal, let alone proving it, seems wildly unjust.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2014)

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο υποχρεώνει τη Google να διαγράφει προσωπικά δεδομένα πολιτών.


----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

Πόσα αχρείαστα κόμματα.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Πόσα αχρείαστα κόμματα.



Αυτό πρόσεξε να μην το πεις δυνατά την Κυριακή των εκλογών καθώς θα ξεφυλλίζεις τα ψηφοδέλτια...


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Πόσα αχρείαστα κόμματα.



Αχρείαστα και παραπλανητικά, π.χ. αυτή την πρόταση πρέπει να τη διαβάσεις τουλάχιστον δύο φορές για να την αποκρυπτογραφήσεις:

Αν οι ίδιοι επιθυμούν*, *να διαγραφούν από τα αποτελέσματα των μηχανών αναζήτησης στο Διαδίκτυο*,* λανθασμένες πληροφορίες ή στοιχεία που «δεν αφορούν κανέναν άλλον», έχουν το δικαίωμα να το ζητήσουν, ακόμα και αν οι πληροφορίες έχουν αναρτηθεί νομίμως.

ενώ, παρά το μάκρος της, η κατανόησή της θα ήταν πολύ εύκολη χωρίς τα παραπανίσια κόμματα:

Αν οι ίδιοι επιθυμούν να διαγραφούν από τα αποτελέσματα των μηχανών αναζήτησης στο Διαδίκτυο λανθασμένες πληροφορίες ή στοιχεία που «δεν αφορούν κανέναν άλλον»*,* έχουν το δικαίωμα να το ζητήσουν*,* ακόμα και αν οι πληροφορίες έχουν αναρτηθεί νομίμως.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2014)

Όσοι ψηφίζετε εκεί, μην παραλείψετε να ρίξετε την ψήφο σας σ' αυτό τον υπέροχο άνθρωπο που νοιάζεται για τους δημότες του και, κυρίως, αυτούς που έχουν προβλήματα όρασης.


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2014)

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ενεργός πολίτης = πολίτης με σουγιαδάκι...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
Στις 18 Μαΐου, εκτός από τις κάλπες, ραντεβού στα μουσεία:

Δωρεάν ξεναγήσεις, εικαστικές εκθέσεις, θεατρικές παραστάσεις, μουσικές εκδηλώσεις, παιχνίδια και διαγωνισμούς για παιδιά και μεγάλους, μπορούμε να απολαύσουμε στα μουσεία όλης της χώρας, με αφορμή τον εορτασμό της Διεθνούς Ημέρας Μουσείων στις 18 Μαΐου. *Ανήμερα του εορτασμού η είσοδος σε όλα τα μουσεία θα είναι ελεύθερη ενώ τα σπέσιαλ προγράμματα θα τρέχουν όλο τον μήνα.*

*Για τη φετινή γιορτή, το Διεθνές Συμβούλιο Μουσείων ICOM επέλεξε τη θεματική «Οι συλλογές των μουσείων μάς ενώνουν»*. Τιμώμενος φορέας είναι το Βυζαντινό και Χριστιανικό Μουσείο, το οποίο φέτος συμπληρώνει 100 χρόνια από την ίδρυσή του.
www.doctv.gr/page.aspx?itemID=SPG6316





​
network.icom.museum/international-museum-day/imd-2014/the-theme-for-2014/


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
Προφανώς για τέτοιους δίσκους, τα εξώφυλλά τους δεν είναι εφήμερα, τα κουιζάκια όμως είναι:

*Quiz: How many of these 60s album covers do you recognise?*

*Quiz: How many of these 70s album covers do you recognise?*

*Quiz: How many of these 80s album covers do you recognise?*

*Quiz: How many of these 90s album covers do you recognise?*


Στη δεκαετία του '90 δεν τα πήγα πολύ καλά, τουλάχιστον όμως έμαθα μια καινούργια λέξη: *provactive* = provocative + proactive.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Αυτή την ιστορία την πρωτοδιάβασα στο in.gr, αλλά την απόλαυσα στα ωραία αγγλικά αυτής της ιστοσελίδας:

Brain Surgery Made A Man Obsessed With Johnny Cash


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

Πέθανε ο Μιχάλης Πρωτοψάλτης, αναρχικός εκδότης του περιοδικού _Ο κόκορας που λαλεί στο σκοτάδι_ και των εκδόσεων Βιβλιοπέλαγος. Εδώ ένα άρθρο του Φίλιππα Κυρίτση γι' αυτόν και εδώ ένα βίντεο με μέρος της τοποθέτησής του για το βιβλίο "Η πολιτική βία είναι πάντοτε φασιστική", των εκδόσεων Διάπυρον. (enallaktikos.gr) Τελικά δεν κατάφερε να κατεβάσει Κόμμα Αναρχικών στις εκλογές, όπως ήθελε.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2014)

Μια είδηση από Ιρλανδία, από δύο πηγές. Για τα παιδιά που οι καλόγριες τα πέταγαν στο βόθρο του ιδρύματος όταν πέθαιναν. 
Εδώ και εδώ. 

Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πει ότι δεν έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τους Ιρλανδούς και κάποιοι συν-λεξιλόγοι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τη μουσική, την καλή διάθεση κλπ των αδερφών Ιρλανδων, αλλά ρε παιδιά, τέτοια αδέρφια- ξαδέρφια τι να τα κάνουμε; Και μη μου πει κανένας ότι η εκκλησία φταίει, γιατί η εκκλησία στην Ιρλανδία από Ιρλανδούς αποτελείται


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μια είδηση από Ιρλανδία, από δύο πηγές. Για τα παιδιά που οι καλόγριες τα πέταγαν στο βόθρο του ιδρύματος όταν πέθαιναν.
> Εδώ και εδώ.


Μπα, και σ' αυτό έχουμε την πρωτοκαθεδρία ως έθνος και ως εκκλησία. Είναι γνωστή η ιστορία της Μάριαμ Σουλακιώτου, της καλόγριας που γύρω στο 1950 αναδύθηκε στην επιφάνεια της ειδησεογραφίας ως μια από τις καθ' έξιν δολοφόνους με τα περισσότερα θύματα *παγκοσμίως* σε μονή της Κερατέας. Εδώ κι εδώ και αλλού.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2014)

Οι διαφορές, σύμφωνα με τις πηγές σου, είναι:
Στην Ελλάδα η δικαιοσύνη επενέβη τότε και έγιναν οι σχετικές έρευνες και δίκες και η οργάνωση χαρακτηρίστηκε παράνομη. Στην Ιρλανδία έχουν αρχίσει να το αναφέρουν τα τελευταία χρόνια, ψιθυριστά, κι οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν. Και μάλλον δεν θεωρούν ότι είναι λάθος, γιατί αλλιώς πώς θα έμενε κρυφό πενήντα χρόνια; 

Στην Ελλάδα, σύμφωνα με την πηγή που δίνεις, ήταν περίπτωση ψυχοπαθούς ηγουμένης που στρεφόταν και εναντίον των τροφίμων του ιδρύματος και εναντίων των άλλων μοναχών. Βλέπουμε επίσης ότι τα εγκλήματα ήταν: απαγωγή, κακοποίηση, δολοφονία, εκβιασμός, απάτη και κατάχρηση χρημάτων, και ότι τα θύματα τα είχε αναγκάσει να της μεταβιβάσουν την περιουσία τους πριν τα σκοτώσει. Στην Ιρλανδία δεν υπήρχε οικονομικό κίνητρο και ούτε ήταν μεμονωμένη περίπτωση σε ένα ίδρυμα. Ήταν κοινή πρακτική σε όλα τα ιδρύματα της χώρας. Επιπλέον, το αδίκημα στην Ιρλανδία είναι προσβολή νεκρών, αν υπάρχει τέτοιος νόμος εκεί, γιατί τα παιδιά πέθαναν φυσιολογικά, δηλώθηκε ο θάνατός τους στις αρχές και πέρασε στο ληξιαρχείο. Και αντί να τα θάψουν όπως θα περίμενες από κληρικούς, τα πέταγαν στο βόθρο. 

Στην Ελλάδα κατάληγαν στο ίδρυμα για φροντίδα ασθενείς ή ηλικιωμένοι ή φτωχές οικογένειες, προφανώς πιστέυοντας ότι θα είχαν φροντίδα. Στην Ιρλανδία τις γυναίκες και τα παιδιά τα είχαν βάλει στο ίδρυμα οι οικογένειές τους για τιμωρία επειδή "είχαν αμαρτίες". Δηλαδή τα ιδρύματα αυτά ήταν φυλακές. Όχι μεταφορικά, φυλακές κανονικές, που πήγαινες να εκτίσεις ποινή, χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση του νόμου αλλά με απόφαση του λαϊκού δικαστηρίου της οικογένειας ή της γειτονιάς. Οι οποίοι ήξεραν τι γινόταν στο ίδρυμα. Αυτός είναι ο λαός- έξω καρδιά;


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2014)

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν κάνουμε διαγωνισμό για το ποιός έχει τις χειρότερες καλόγριες. 
Διάβασα την είδηση, μου σηκωθηκε η τρίχα και είπα να τη μοιραστώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2014)

SBE said:


> Οι διαφορές, σύμφωνα με τις πηγές σου, είναι:
> Στην Ελλάδα η δικαιοσύνη επενέβη τότε και έγιναν οι σχετικές έρευνες και δίκες και η οργάνωση χαρακτηρίστηκε παράνομη.


Μετά από περίπου 30 χρόνια δράσης. 



SBE said:


> Στην Ελλάδα κατάληγαν στο ίδρυμα για φροντίδα ασθενείς ή ηλικιωμένοι ή φτωχές οικογένειες, προφανώς πιστέυοντας ότι θα είχαν φροντίδα.


Όχι, για την ακρίβεια κατέληγαν και πλούσιοι άνθρωποι που έψαχναν πνευματικό αποκούμπι. Αν μάλιστα διαβάσεις για την υπόθεση, θα ανακαλύψεις ότι οι κάτοικοι της Κερατέας απλώς έλεγαν ο ένας στον άλλον ότι κάτι γίνεται εκεί, κανείς τους δεν πήγε να κάνει καταγγελίες. Ας αφήσουμε μάλιστα τα λαϊκά δικαστήρια της οικογένειας ή της γειτονιάς κατά μέρος, γιατί στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δε μιλάνε για σκοινί: το Κωσταλέξι δεν ήταν (και δεν είναι) μεμονωμένο περιστατικό, ιδίως στην ελληνική επαρχία.

Ο μόνος λόγος που παρέθεσα τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο ωστόσο είναι επειδή θεωρώ εντελώς ανόητο να χαρακτηρίζεται ένας ολόκληρος λαός (είτε είναι Ιρλανδοί, είτε Έλληνες, είτε Γερμανοί, είτε Ολλανδοί) έτσι ή αλλιώς με αφορμή ανάλογες ειδήσεις, όσο αποτρόπαιες κι αν είναι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να έχω άποψη για μια χώρα και για το λαό της συνολικά, όταν την έχω δει από κοντά. Ξανακοίτα τη δεύτερη πρόταση του 3683. 
Τώρα, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνεις ότι στη μία περίπτωση μιλάμε για επίσημα θεσμοθετημένη τακτική, δηλαδή καμία παρανομία, και στην άλλη για ποινικό αδίκημα. 

ΥΓ Ποιά 30 χρόνια δράσης; Το λινκ που έστειλες λέει ότι η καλόγρια ξεκίνησε τη δράση της στην Κατοχή και τη συλλάβανε το 1950.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2014)

Έτσι μετακομίζεις 500.000 βιβλία.
http://www.theguardian.com/books/video/2014/jun/06/foyles-london-charing-cross-road-timelapse-video


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Η μετακόμιση του Foyles στα εφήμερα; Μα εδώ μιλάμε για τέλος εποχής.

Για διάβασμα:
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jun/06/foyles-books-new-flagship-store-london


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2014)

Οι κραυγές πάντως και τα ουρλιαχτά αυτής της άλλης τίγρισσας _Μαριάμ_, βρε παιδί μου, είναι ανεπανάληπτες...


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2014)

Αν βρεθείτε στη Μύκονο, επισκεφτείτε την γκαλερί Rarity. Αξίζει!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2014)

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231326699
Πάνω από ένα τόνο ηρωίνης έχουν κατασχέσει άνδρες του Λιμενικού Σώματος στη διάρκεια διπλής επιχείρησης που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη από το πρωί της Παρασκευής στην Αττική.
Στη διάρκεια της επιχείρησης συνελήφθησαν 11 άτομα, έξι Έλληνες, εκ των οποίων και ένας ανήλικος και πέντε αλλοδαποί.
*Ένας εφοπλιστής, η πρώην σύζυγός του και ο γιος του, φέρεται να εμπλέκονται στην υπόθεση.*

Τώρα, φταίει ο άνθρωπος να είναι φοροφυγάς; Τι θέλουμε, να γράψει στη δήλωσή του, "ορίστε και πέντε εκατομμύρια ευρώ που έβγαλα φέτος κουβαλώντας ηρωίνη";


----------



## Costas (Jun 14, 2014)

Βρε κορίτσια (και αγόρια, άμα λάχει), έχω την εξής απορία. Εδώ δείχνει την Εύα Καϊλή σε γκλαμουράτες και σε κανονικές φωτογραφίες. Μ' ενδιαφέρει το θέμα των ματιών. Εντάξει, το να γίνουν κάτασπροι οι βολβοί από κοκκινωποί υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικά κολλύρια, ή και ασπρομπογιά στο φότοσοπ, σιγά το πράμα. Αλλά ο κανθός (έτσι δεν τον λένε;) της πρώτης φωτογραφίας, με κείνο το άσπρο κουμπάκι, την άσπρη ρώγα, στην άκρη, πώς προκύπτει από τον κανθό και το μάτι της τρίτης φωτογραφίας; Απλά και μόνο με το άσπρισμά του, είτε με κολλύριο είτε ζωγραφίζοντάς τον; ή μήπως υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι (πιθανότατα υπάρχουν) αλλά το φότοσοπ δίνει λύσεις σε όλα αυτά τα τετριμμένα προβλήματα.


----------



## cougr (Jun 14, 2014)

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι φοτοσοπαρισμένη 100%. Πάντως, η λεύκανση τού σκληρού χιτώνα (όχι όμως τού δακρυϊκού σημείου) μπορεί επίσης να επιτευχθεί με μία απλή χειρουργική επέμβαση (την λεγόμενη επιπεφυκοτεκτομή).


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2014)

Όντως, η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι όσο πιο φωτοσοπιασμένη γίνεται, οπότε καλό είναι να μην τη χρησιμοποιούμε για σημείο αναφοράς. 
Τώρα, δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ακριβώς ρωτάς, αλλά η μη-χειρουργική μέθοδος είναι απλά το βάψιμο. Βεβαίως όχι το βάψιμο που βλέπουμε π.χ. στην τρίτη φωτογραφία αλλά η ζωγραφική με οπτικά εφφέ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... αλλά η ζωγραφική με οπτικά εφφέ.









Can You Spot The Bodies In These Paintings?


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2014)

Βασικά ρωτούσα για το "δακρυϊκό σημείο", και μάλλον πήρα την απάντηση από διπλαποκάτω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2014)

Πάρε και μια φωτογραφία στην οποία φαινεται η ζωγραφική


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2014)

Καταιγίδα μεν, αλλά το πετροβόλημα δεν το είχαν προβλέψει. (Οι άσπρες πετρούλες είναι χαλάζι, όπως εδώ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2014)

Εικόνες από ντοκιμαντέρ.

Γαλλία, επαρχιακός σιδηροδρομικός σταθμός. Στα κεραμίδια και όπου αλλού χρειάζεται έχουν τοποθετηθεί αντιπεριστερικά. Φυσικά, αυτό δεν ενοχλεί τα σπουργίτια που κάθονται εκεί ανάμεσα, μασουλάνε ό,τι έχουν βρει, και περιμένουν. 

Τι περιμένουν; Το τρένο, φυσικά. Τι χαζή ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Τι άλλο να περιμένει κανείς στον σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό;

Μόλις φτάσει το τρένο, πέφτουν σμήνη πάνω στο παρμπρίζ, όπου έχουν γίνει λιώμα κατά τη διαδρομή εκατοντάδες έντομα, και κολατσίζουν κανονικά. Ύστερα ανεβαίνουν στα αντιπεριστερικά και συνεχίζουν την ημέρα τους κανονικά.

Κάπου ίσως χαμογελάει με νόημα ο Δαρβίνος.


----------



## Costas (Jun 30, 2014)

Μαρτυρίες ανδρών και γυναικών από τα δύσκολα χρόνια της Κατοχής και του Εμφυλίου με κοινό εφόδιο το λόγο κοινών ανθρώπων που *θα ερμηνεύσουν μοναδικά* η Ελένη Ουζουνίδου, και οι νεότεροι Ειρήνη Μακρή (στην αφήγηση της αρραβωνιαστικιάς του Ναπολέοντα Σουκατζίδη) και ο Στέργιος Κοντακιώτης σε σκηνοθεσία Βαγγέλη Θεοδωρόπουλου. (Ελευθεροτυπία)

Αυτό θα πει προαγγελία!...


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
The world bodypainting festival – in pictures









The 17th annual world bodypainting festival has taken place in Pörtschach, Austria. Thousands of visitors arrived to observe the bodypainting work of artists from 47 different countries on the theme of Pop Art.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

*Αποκλειστικό βίντεο του ΣΚΑΪ με το κροκοδειλάτσι της Κρήτης*


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2014)

Ας συνεισφέρω στο νήμα σημειώνοντας ότι χτες το μεσημέρι πραγματοποίησα ερευνητική εκδρομή στο Φράγμα Ποταμών. Όσο ήταν δυνατόν κάναμε το γύρο της λίμνης, είδαμε πάπιες και γλάρους, αλλά α) όχι κροκόδειλο β) ούτε περίφραξη γ) ούτε πυροσβέστες, περιπολικά ή τίποτα παρόμοιο. Είχα πειστεί ότι τελικά επρόκειτο για φάρσα --μέχρι που είδα το πρωινό βίντεο του ΣΚΑΪ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2014)

Η συμβολή μου στις ελαιοδυναμικές πασοκικές αναζητήσεις με μερικές ιδέες εντός, εκτός και επί τα αυτά από την πραγματικότητα μιας άλλης τέως αυτοκρατορίας:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 7, 2014)

Ωραίο, αλλά δεν έδωσε τον διαχωρισμό των όρων _Βρετανικά Νησιά_ και _Βρετανικές Νήσοι_, δηλαδή _British Islands_ και _British Isles_. Το σχολίασε εκεί που μιλούσε για τα dependencies, αλλά δεν είδα να αναφέρεται στον διαχωρισμό των δυο όρων. Είναι ενδιαφέρον μάλιστα, γιατί η Ιρλανδία δεν δέχεται τον όρο _British Isles_ και στις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις αναφέρονται ως _these islands_.


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2014)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ islands και isles; Ποια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 8, 2014)

_British Islands_ είναι το ΗΒ μαζί με τα νησιά που αποτελούν dependencies. Από το Interpretation Act (1978):

“British Islands” means the United Kingdom, the Channel Islands and the Isle of Man.

_British Isles_, απ' την άλλην, είναι όλα τα νησιά και οι βραχονησίδες του βρετανικού αρχιπελάγους (περίπου 6300).


----------



## Costas (Jul 9, 2014)

Δεν απασχόλησε τον Τύπο, νομίζω, ο θάνατος του Έντουαρντ Σεβαρντνάτζε. Νεκρολογία (Douglas Martin / ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/loom-bands-welsh-ebay-user-7409130



*loom band* 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15086-loom-band


----------



## Costas (Jul 12, 2014)

Lafcadio Hearn φεστιβάλ και μαριονέτες Ιαπωνίας στη Λευκάδα
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201407060013
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201407080052


----------



## Costas (Jul 12, 2014)

Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω:

Το Ακροπόλ Παλλάς επιστρέφει ως χώρος πολιτισμού (lifo)

Ως χώρος πολιτισμού επιστρέφει από το τέλος του χρόνου το πρώην ξενοδοχείο Ακροπόλ Παλάς στην οδό Πατησίων, φιλοξενώντας μόνιμες και περιοδικές εκθέσεις, ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη, δράσεις ανάδειξης του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού, ένα πλήρες πωλητήριο του ΤΑΠΑ, αλλά και ένα εστιατόριο με θέα σε όλη την Αθήνα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το Ακροπόλ Παλλάς επιστρέφει ως χώρος πολιτισμού (lifo)



Μπερδέψανε στον τίτλο το παλάτι με την Παλλάδα Αθηνά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 12, 2014)

Ναι, μέσα στο άρθρο το έχει με ένα λάμδα.

Νά που κατεβάσματα πινάκων συμβαίνουν και εις Λονδίνια, και μάλιστα χωρίς καρπούζια ούτε εκσπερματώσεις. απλώς με λίγη τρίχα. (Luke Malone / Daily Life)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2014)

Costas said:


> Νά που κατεβάσματα πινάκων συμβαίνουν και εις Λονδίνια, και μάλιστα χωρίς καρπούζια ούτε εκσπερματώσεις. απλώς με λίγη τρίχα. (Luke Malone / Daily Life)



Μιλάς για τη χώρα που επέτρεψε την ανάγνωση του _Εραστή_ το 1960 και αποποινικοποίησε τις ομοφυλοφιλικές σχέσεις το 1967, έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2014)

Δυστυχώς φαίνεται πως βλέπουμε μια απίστευτη επιστροφή στον πουριτανισμό. Οι σημερινοί εξηντάρηδες που έζησαν τη σεξουαλική επανάσταση τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους με τον συντηρητισμό 35άρηδων και 40άρηδων.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2014)

Οι 35-40 θα σου πουν ότι καθιέρωσαν το γάμο μεταξύ ατόμων του ίδιου φύλου και θα φρίξουν με το συντηρητισμό των εξηντάρηδων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

O Τομ Χανκς διασχίζει κολυμπώντας το στενό Πάρου – Αντιπάρου






Άντε και στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο (όπως είδα να του εύχονται σκωπτικά σε σχόλιο στο ΦΒ)...


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> O Τομ Χανκς διασχίζει κολυμπώντας το στενό Πάρου – Αντιπάρου
> 
> 
> Άντε και στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο (όπως είδα να του εύχονται σκωπτικά σε σχόλιο στο ΦΒ)...



Στο Ρίο-Αντίρριο θα λέμε: «Tom Hanks is doin' the hanky-*pank*ie», λαχανιασμένος. 






Hanky Panky - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> H Knight Frank ορίζει UHNWI (Ultra-High-Net-Worth Individual) κάποιον με περιουσία άνω των 30.000.000 USD σε καθαρά στοιχεία ενεργητικού πέρα απ' την κύρια κατοικία του.


Για τον UHNWI που θέλει να πετάει πάνω απ' τα κύματα (και ως χίψτερ ενδιαφέρεται και για χαμηλό αποτύπωμα άνθρακα): http://www.jacktarsuperyachtcharter.com/wing-ship-superyacht-a-flying-luxury-yacht/


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2014)

Δεν περιέθαλψαν επίτοκο γυναίκα, σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, εξαιτίας των γιατρών υπηρεσίας, και κυρίως του εφημερεύοντος που μάλλον έλειπε λέει από τη θέση του και όταν ενημερώθηκε, αρνήθηκε να βοηθήσει.

Αλλά είπαμε, δεν θέλουμε αξιολόγηση στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία, ούτε βέβαια απολύσεις. Μπορούμε να ησυχάσουμε όμως, διατάχθηκε ΕΔΕ και το πόρισμα προωθήθηκε στον Εισαγγελέα Πρωτοδικών. Καλά, εντάξει. :angry:


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

Καθημερινή said:


> Δεν περιέθαλψαν επίτοκο γυναίκα ...



Φαντάσου να μην περιέθαλπαν επίτοκο άντρα! 

Εκτός από εφημερεύοντες στο πόστο τους στα νοσοκομεία, χρειάζεται και επιμελητής στην Καθημερινή:

*επίτοκος*: (λόγ., για γυναίκα ή για θηλυκό ζώο) που βρίσκεται σε προχωρημένη εγκυμοσύνη ή στο τελευταίο της στάδιο.


Εμ, η λογιότη θέλει διάβασμα. Ενώ αν έγραφαν _ετοιμόγεννη_, και αυτοί θα το καταλάβαιναν καλύτερα και οι αναγνώστες.


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2014)

Θυμάμαι που πριν από χρόνια συζητούσαμε το θέμα των γιουχαϊσμάτων στην Επίδαυρο. Να και σπέσιαλ ανταπόκριση από το Μπάυροϋτ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2014)

Με κάποιες διαφορές. Το πρώτο γιουχάισμα, στην ίδια παράσταση, είχε γίνει πέρυσι. Η Μέρκελ το ήξερε και όμως πήγε κι αυτή στη φετινή παράσταση.
Το γιουχάισμα πέφτει μόνο στο τέλος, όχι στη διάρκεια, δεν διακόπτει. Και φαίνεται να απευθύνεται μόνο στον σκηνοθέτη.

Από την περυσινή ανταπόκριση:
Director Frank Castorf booed *after* premiere of Wagner's "Ring" cycle
However, the cast of singers received tumultuous applause from the 2,000 person audience at the sold out Festspielhaus theater in Bayreuth. 
http://www.dw.de/director-frank-castorf-booed-after-premiere-of-wagners-ring-cycle/a-16979097


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> Θυμάμαι που πριν από χρόνια συζητούσαμε το θέμα των γιουχαϊσμάτων στην Επίδαυρο. ...



Σε κείνα εκεί τα μάρμαρα, πριν από πέντε χρόνια (3-8-2009), από το #157: "Γιουχαΐσματα και πάλι" μέχρι το #215.
Δυο μέρες κι εξήντα εννιά ποστ.

Κι επειδή:


Costas said:


> Ορίστε η σωστή αντίδραση στο γιουχάισμα: "Boo To You Too" ( Carla Bley)
> ...
> Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το βίντεο που το τραγουδάει λάιβ η αγαπητή μου Κάρλα. Αν σας αρέσει ο Nick Mason, ιδού μια δική του διασκευή (εμένα δε μ' άρεσε):
> ...



Boo Τo You Τοο - Carla Bley (live)







Για λίγο και στο Θέατρο των Βράχων, αλλά γρήγορα περάσαμε στο _άμεσα-αμέσως_.

Καλό μήνα σ' όλους. 

Who will rescue you? - The Very Big Carla Bley Band


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Θα γίνει των πόπις:

*Tower Of London marks WWI centenary with dramatic art installation*
http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/03/tower...enary-with-dramatic-art-installation-4819866/


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2014)

Από κριτική εστιατορίου στο ask4food:

Οι πατάτες πραγματικά πρέπει να ήταν Νάξου γιατί δεν υπήρχαν!!!


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2014)

Δηλαδή οι πατάτες είναι σαν τη στολή του αυτοκράτορα- αν είναι Νάξου είναι ανύπαρκτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

Το βάζω προς το παρόν εδώ, με την ελπίδα να μην αποδειχτεί εφήμερο, επειδή μοιάζει με κερασάκι στην τούρτα σε ένα σκηνικό (εποχή, αρχιτέκτονας, χώρος, αστυνομική προστασία των ανασκαφών (!), τούμπα που υποστήριζε τον λέοντα της Αμφίπολης κ.ά.) που προϊδεάζει για κάτι ενδεχομένως αδιανόητα μεγάλο:

*Αρχαιολογικό θρίλερ στην Αμφίπολη - Σαμαράς: "Κάντε υπομονή λίγες μέρες"*


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2014)

Τα καλώδια που τυλίγουν τη Γη για να μπορούμε να επικοινωνούμε γρήγορα, να κατεβάζουμε ταινίες στο πι και φι και να παίρνουμε ευρήματα από το Google σε 0,31 του δευτερολέπτου:

http://news.in.gr/files/1/2014/Sci2/Map-GIF.gif.gif


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το βάζω προς το παρόν εδώ, με την ελπίδα να μην αποδειχτεί εφήμερο, επειδή μοιάζει με κερασάκι στην τούρτα σε ένα σκηνικό (εποχή, αρχιτέκτονας, χώρος, αστυνομική προστασία των ανασκαφών (!), τούμπα που υποστήριζε τον λέοντα της Αμφίπολης κ.ά.) που προϊδεάζει για κάτι ενδεχομένως αδιανόητα μεγάλο:
> 
> *Αρχαιολογικό θρίλερ στην Αμφίπολη - Σαμαράς: "Κάντε υπομονή λίγες μέρες"*



Συνεχίζω με εφήμερες φωτογραφίες *από εδώ*.


----------



## Costas (Aug 12, 2014)

Μου έστειλαν την εξής ωραία αντι-Ολλαντική παράφραση της Κυριακής προσευχής:

Même les Mécréants peuvent la réciter !!!


Père Hollande,
qui es odieux,
que ton nom soit oublié,
que ton quinquennat s'achève,
que ta volonté cesse en France comme ailleurs,
épargne-nous aujourd'hui ta connerie quotidienne,
pardonne-nous notre méfiance comme nous pardonnons
à ceux qui t'ont élu et ne nous soumets pas à la tentation
de te virer mais délivre-nous de ta présence
car c'est à toi qu’appartient la médiocrité, l'incompétence
et le déshonneur pour les années écoulées et à venir

Amen !


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2014)

Νταλίκα με αλβανικές πινακίδες που είχε τεθεί σε παρακολούθηση από άνδρες της Δίωξης Ναρκωτικών Ιωαννίνων έκρυβε στους τροχούς περίπου 20 κιλά χασίς. Οι αστυνομικοί δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους, όταν αργά το βράδυ της Παρασκευής, στην παλαιά εθνική οδό Ιωαννίνων - Τρικάλων στο ύψος του Δρίσκου, είδαν να σκάει ένας τροχός και να σκορπίζεται στο οδόστρωμα το χασίς. Αμέσως σταμάτησαν το όχημα και εντόπισαν κρυμμένα επιμελώς σε τέσσερις τροχούς 19 κιλά και 665 γραμμάρια χασίς. Ο 53χρονος Αλβανός οδηγός συνελήφθη και κατασχέθηκε το όχημα.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231342236

«Οι αστυνομικοί δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους». Φυσικά, αφού στην πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα (και από λεξιλογική άποψη) σελίδα των Ειδικών Φρουρών για τα ναρκωτικά και το λεξιλόγιο του χώρου (εδώ, χρήζει αξιοποίησης), διαπιστώνουμε ότι το εσωτερικό των τροχών, της σαμπρέλας, δεν ανήκει στους χώρους όπου κρύβουν οι διακινητές τα ναρκωτικά σε αυτοκίνητο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=626279


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2014)

Τι ακριβώς προβλέπεται από τον νόμο γι' αυτό;


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Προτείνω πρόποση στη βραδιά των Λεξιλόγων!


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=626279





Hellegennes said:


> Τι ακριβώς προβλέπεται από τον νόμο γι' αυτό;



Δεν γνωρίζω το νόμο, γι' αυτό δεν λέω δημόσια τι πιστεύω εγώ για τον Νικολόπουλο. 





Costas said:


> Προτείνω πρόποση στη βραδιά των Λεξιλόγων!



Διαλέξτε τον τόπο και το χρόνο. Η επόμενη δεν προσφέρεται...
Patrons who order Champagne at 34 and sister London establishments The Ivy, Daphne's, Scott's and The Club at The Ivy, will be able to drink from the glass from 9 October.


----------



## Costas (Aug 28, 2014)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ δε θα 'μαι στην επόμενη...Αφήνουμε λοιπόν τα καλά για άλλη φορά :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=626279



Το περίφημο ελληνικό φιλότιμο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > Προτείνω πρόποση στη βραδιά των Λεξιλόγων!
> ...



A cup in the hand is worth two in the bush. 
Not two hands, that is, and not in the bush you naughty boys thought of at first sip.
Hang on, "a bird in the hand"! Don't get me started now with bird in hand! :twit:

Κάλλιο ένα και στο χέρι παρά δύο και καρτέρει. Κι ακαρτέρει κι ακαρτέρει... A rolling cup gathers no Moss.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Σαχλό και αμετάφραστο λογοπαίγνιο της επικαιρότητας:






Λεζάντα:
*Just saw this leaked photo of Jennifer Lawrence. Can't see what all the fuss is about #JenniferLawrence #leakedphotos*

Η δημοσιότητα απέχει μια χακεριά από την ιδιωτικότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

Αν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί, τότε θα έχουμε άλλο ένα χτύπημα της μορφής "i don't wanna live on this planet any more":
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...florida-woman-claims-shocking-surgery-2014229
http://www.snopes.com/photos/bodymods/jasminetridevil.asp


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2014)

Ζόρικο να επιβεβαιωθεί τέτοιο πράγμα. Είναι δυνατή τέτοια επέμβαση;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

Δυνατή μπορεί να είναι· το πρόβλημα είναι όμως πως είναι ιατρικώς αντιδεοντολογική, οπότε κανένας πλαστικός δεν θα πει ότι την έκανε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί, τότε θα έχουμε άλλο ένα χτύπημα της μορφής "i don't wanna live on this planet any more":
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...florida-woman-claims-shocking-surgery-2014229
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/bodymods/jasminetridevil.asp



Και να πας πού, στον Άρη; Μα κι εκεί θα σε περιμένει η τριπλέτα, as they "totally" recalled in 2012, παρότι σ' αυτό τη δράση τη μετέφεραν στα έγκατα της Γης:






Στην εκδοχή του 1990 που διαδραματιζόταν στον Άρη, τα έφεραν αλλιώς. Όχι «επανέφεραν», γιατί στο διήγημα του Ντικ τέτοια τριπλέτα δεν υπάρχει. 

_They can remember it for us wholesale_, but their memory edits, adds and distorts as it suits them. 
I wonder what kind of wonderbra would suit them.

Για τη δημοσιομανή επίδοξη, κάλλιο δύο και στο χέρι παρά τρία και καρτέρει. 

Λες να μου πάει κι ένα τρίτο κερατάκι καταμεσής στο κούτελο; Να ταιριάζει με το τούτο μου; 
Ή μια δεύτερη τρίτη ουρά, καλύτερα; :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2014)

daeman said:


> Και να πας πού, στον Άρη; Μα κι εκεί θα σε περιμένει η τριπλέτα...


Μα το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η τριπλέτα αυτή καθαυτή, αλλά _οι λόγοι_ για τους οποίους ισχυρίζεται ότι το έκανε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μα το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι η τριπλέτα αυτή καθαυτή, αλλά _οι λόγοι_ για τους οποίους ισχυρίζεται ότι το έκανε...



Με βάση την αιτιολογία, θα έλεγα ότι θα ήταν μακράν πιο εύκολο να αφήσει γένια, σε κοντσιτοειδές στυλ, ή να κάνει μια πιο απλή επέμβαση αλλαγής φύλου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2014)

Εγώ έχω επιφυλάξεις γιατί σε όλες τις φωτογραφίες η γυναίκα έχει τους ώμους και το λαιμό μισοκρυμμένους. Το αν είναι εφικτή τέτοια επέμβαση δεν το ξέρω, αλλά θα υπέθετα ότι ο γιατρός θα έφτιαχνε κάτι τέτοιο:







Ενώ αυτό που βλέπουμε στο λινκ που έστειλε ο Ζαζ είναι σα να έχουν προσθέσει στο στέρνο μια σακούλα δέρμα που κρατιέται από μια τομή 5χ2 εκ. Περίεργα πράματα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry to break it to everyone but the woman who claims to have surgically implanted third breast is a self-proclaimed HOAXER.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...urgically-implanted-breast.html#ixzz3E9yesazE


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Καλά έκαναν. Από τα παραμύθια του Τριβιζά περάσαμε στα παραμύθια της τρίβυζης...


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

Για τους θαυμαστές του μπαλέτου, 1η Οκτωβρίου, παγκόσμια ημέρα του μπαλέτου και ιδού η είδηση: 






The Australian Ballet, Bolshoi Ballet, The Royal Ballet, The National Ballet of Canada and San Francisco Ballet join in day-long live stream on 1 October 2014.

Η μετάδοση ξεκινάει στις πέντε το πρωί (ώρα Ελλάδας), από την Αυστραλία.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2014)

Δεν είναι εφήμερο αλλά διαχρονικό, δεν είναι είδηση αλλά γλαυξ εν Αθήναις: στον ιστότοπο του Τραινοσέ, στην ενότητα Επικοινωνία, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας με τον σεβαστό οργανισμό με αποστολή ιμέιλ. Η Υπηρεσία Παραπόνων απαντά στο τηλέφωνο Δε-Πα, 7.30-15.00. Φροντίστε να προγραμματίσετε το πρόβλημά σας εντός αυτού του ωραρίου...ή μήπως όχι; Γιατί τους τηλεφώνησα προ ολίγου, Παρασκευή ώρα 10.30, αλλά δεν απαντούσε κανείς, ώσπου η γραμμή κόπηκε από τον ΟΤΕ αυτόματα λόγω παρέλευσης χρόνου αναπάντητης κλήσης...

Αλλά και λίγη γεύση από Γαλλία: πέρσι απόχτησα δικαίωμα χρηματικής αποζημίωσης λόγω καθυστέρησης του τρένου μου πάνω από 1 ώρα (εξωπραγματικό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα). Έλα όμως που ειδοποιήθηκα μεν ότι το αίτημα αποζημίωσής μου έγινε δεκτό, αλλά ουδέποτε είδα το ποσό στον τραπεζικό λογαριασμό μου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2014)

Εδώ στα τηλέφωνα δεν απαντάνε. Θέλεις και email;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ στα τηλέφωνα δεν απαντάνε. Θέλεις και email;



Τι ιμέιλ! Εδώ ο ρομαντικός απαιτεί να του βάλουν λεφτά στον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό!


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2014)

Κάποτε είχα κολλήσει με το τρένο στη Γερμανία. Δηλαδή σιγά το πρόβλημα, απλά είχε καθυστερήσει κάνα μισάωρο, το οποίο με βόλεψε μια χαρά γιατί είχα φτάσει στο σταθμό στο τσακ. Ο ελεγκτής πέρασε με ένα μπλοκάκι εκπτωτικά κουπόνια για το επόμενο ταξίδι μας στην ίδια διαδρομή, και μας τα μοίρασε. Όλο το βαγόνι ήμασταν αλλοδαποί που δεν σκοπεύαμε να επιστρέψουμε εντός έξι μηνών και να κάνουμε την ίδια διαδρομή (Κατσικοχώρι Α προς Κατσικοχώρι Β), οπότε δώρο άδωρο. Αλλά ίσως κάποιοι επωφελήθηκαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2014)

Εγώ την προτελευταία φορά που κατέβηκα στο Πόρτσμουθ έπαθα τα εξής: χάλασε το τραίνο στον σταθμό ενός κουτσοχωρίου και αφού προσπάθησαν για κάνα τέταρτο, μάς πήρε όλους ο ελεγκτής και μας έβαλε σε άλλο τραίνο. Όμως εκείνο το τραίνο δεν είχε οδηγό, μόλις είχε σχολάσει. Αφού το διαπραγματεύτηκαν για κάνα μισάωρο με τον ελεγκτή, μάς έβαλε σε τρίτο τραίνο που πήγαινε σε άλλο κουτσοχώρι, από το οποίο κατεβήκαμε και μας έβαλε σε τέταρτο τραίνο που πήγαινε στο Πόρτσμουθ. Κατά την αποβίβαση ο ελεγκτής κράτησε τα στοιχεία μας -εγώ είχα πληρώσει με κάρτα. Σε δύο ή τρεις μέρες μού ήρθε email ότι επέστρεψε στον λογαριασμό μου το πλήρες αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου (παρότι τελικά έκανα όλην την διαδρομή, έστω και με μιάμιση ώρα καθυστέρηση) +50% έκπτωση για το επόμενο ταξίδι της επιλογής μου (εξαργυρώσιμο μέσα σε έναν μήνα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

Κάτσε να σκεφτώ εγώ το πρόστιμο για τα πέντε αναπλοποίητα *_τραίνα_ που έγραψες!


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τι ιμέιλ! Εδώ ο ρομαντικός απαιτεί να του βάλουν λεφτά στον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό!


Το έντυπο που είχα συμπληρώσει ζητούσε, εφόσον δεν είχες σκοπό να ξαναταξιδέψεις με το SNCF, να συμπληρώσεις τον τραπεζικό σου λογαριασμό για να σου καταθέσουν εκεί την αποζημίωση, εφόσον έκαναν δεκτό το αίτημά σου μετά από έλεγχο της ακρίβειας της καθυστέρησης. Εμένα λοιπόν μου έκαναν γραπτώς δεκτό το αίτημα, μου δήλωσαν γραπτώς ότι θα μου βάλουν τα λεφτά, και δεν μου τα έβαλαν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν είναι εφήμερο αλλά διαχρονικό, δεν είναι είδηση αλλά γλαυξ εν Αθήναις: στον ιστότοπο του Τραινοσέ, στην ενότητα Επικοινωνία, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας με τον σεβαστό οργανισμό με αποστολή ιμέιλ. Η Υπηρεσία Παραπόνων απαντά στο τηλέφωνο Δε-Πα, 7.30-15.00. Φροντίστε να προγραμματίσετε το πρόβλημά σας εντός αυτού του ωραρίου...ή μήπως όχι; Γιατί τους τηλεφώνησα προ ολίγου, Παρασκευή ώρα 10.30, αλλά δεν απαντούσε κανείς, ώσπου η γραμμή κόπηκε από τον ΟΤΕ αυτόματα λόγω παρέλευσης χρόνου αναπάντητης κλήσης...


Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου με την Τραινοσέ πάντως είναι οι χρεώσεις του πενταψήφιου 14511. Τρελές!

Όσον αφορά την Υπηρεσία Παραπόνων, εγώ είχα μια περίπλοκη περίπτωση απ' την οποία έμαθα τα εξής:

Όταν η αποζημίωση που ζητάς είναι ίση με το ύψος του εισιτηρίου, τότε η διαδικασία γίνεται εσωτερικά εντός της Υπηρεσίας και, παρόλο που μπορεί να κρατήσει παράλογα αρκετά για κάτι τόσο απλό, τελικά λαμβάνεις την αποζημίωσή σου με τη μορφή κωδικού για (ισόποσο) εκπτωτικό κουπόνι στο μέιλ σου.
Όταν η αποζημίωση περιλαμβάνει ποσά πέραν του αντιτίμου του εισιτηρίου (κόμιστρο ταξί ή καύσιμα ΙΧΕ, άλλα έξοδα στα οποία υποβλήθηκες κλπ), τότε χρειάζεται το ποσό να εγκριθεί από το ΔΣ τής Τραινοσέ και παίρνει χρόνο διότι το ΔΣ συγκαλείται σε συγκεκριμένες χρονικές στιγμές και μόνον.
Εάν η αποζημίωση που δικαιούσαι προέρχεται από καθυστέρηση αμαξοστοιχίας κι είχες αγοράσει το εισιτήριό σου απ' το σάιτ τής Τραινοσέ, τότε η διαδικασία είναι εντελώς αυτοματοποιημένη εδώ: https://tickets.trainose.gr/dromologia/

*Χ**ορήγηση έκπτωσης από καθυστέρηση αμαξ/χίας*

Αν έχετε ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο, εδώ μπορείτε να λάβετε την έκπτωση που δικαιούστε για επόμενο ταξίδι σας, με την μορφή κουπονιού ταξιδίου.

Αν ταξιδέψατε με μηχανογραφημένο εισιτήριο από φυσικό σημείο παρουσίας ("κλασικό εισιτήριο") θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε σε ένα -οποιοδήποτε- φυσικό σημείο παρουσίας για να λάβετε την έκπτωση σας.

Κανόνες χορήγησης έκπτωσης

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΧΟΡΗΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΑΣ.
από 0 – 60 λεπτά, δεν χορηγείται έκπτωση για επόμενο ταξίδι
από 61 – 120 λεπτά, χορηγείται έκπτωση για επόμενο ταξίδι ίση με το 25% της αξίας του τίτλου μεταφοράς σας
από 121 – 180 λεπτά, χορηγείται έκπτωση για επόμενο ταξίδι ίση με το 50% της αξίας του τίτλου μεταφοράς σας
άνω των 180 λεπτών, ή για κατάργηση της αμαξοστοιχίας, χορηγείται έκπτωση για επόμενο ταξίδι ίση με το 100% του τίτλου μεταφοράς σας​


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Γράφοντας για το Νόμπελ του Μοντιανό (Καθημερινή, 12/10/2014), ο Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος αναφέρει κάποια κουτσομπολιά για την απονομή του πρώτου βραβείου Νόμπελ που έχουν γούστο, αν και δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβή.

Ο Πατρίκ Μοντιανό είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο μόνος Γάλλος λογοτέχνης που πήρε και το Γκονκούρ και το Νομπέλ. Οπως έλεγε κάποτε ο Μισέλ Τουρνιέ, όποιος έπαιρνε το Γκονκούρ δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να τιμηθεί με το Νομπέλ, μάλλον γιατί τα μέλη της Σουηδικής Ακαδημίας αντιμετώπιζαν με δυσπιστία τους Γάλλους μετά την παγίδα που τους έστησαν το 1901, χρονιά της πρώτης απονομής. Οι Σουηδοί επειδή αισθάνονταν ανασφαλείς με τις λογοτεχνικές τους προτιμήσεις έστειλαν μια αντιπροσωπεία στο Παρίσι για να ρωτήσει τους Γάλλους ακαδημαϊκούς ποιον να επιλέξουν, τον Ζολά ή τον Τολστόι; Οι Γάλλοι ακαδημαϊκοί ανατρίχιασαν στο άκουσμα του ονόματος Ζολά, για τον οποίον το μόνο που βρήκαν να πουν ήταν πως υπερασπιζόταν τον Ντρέυφους. Οσο για τον Τολστόι, είπαν πως τον είχαν ακουστά, απλώς δεν μπορούσαν να εκφέρουν γνώμη γιατί δεν τον είχαν διαβάσει. Πρότειναν, αντιθέτως, στους Σουηδούς ακαδημαϊκούς έναν εξαιρετικό Γάλλο ποιητή, τον Συλλί Πρυντόμ στον οποίον απονεμήθηκε και το πρώτο βραβείο Νομπέλ και ο οποίος, σε αντίθεση με τον Ζολά και τον Τολστόι, έχει πάψει προ πολλού να απασχολεί τη λογοτεχνία. Μέχρι πρότινος, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ποιήματά του υπήρχαν στα εγχειρίδια της μέσης εκπαίδευσης στη Γαλλία.

Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί για την πρώτη απονομή και τους προβληματισμούς της Σουηδικής Ακαδημίας, π.χ.
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/themes/literature/espmark/
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1950/10/winning-the-nobel-prize/305480/?single_page=true

Με την ευκαιρία, διόρθωσα και ένα λάθος μου. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια νόμιζα ότι το _Σιλί_ του _Σιλί Πριντόμ_ ήταν το πρώτο μέρος του επωνύμου του. Φαίνεται όμως ότι ήταν το χαϊδευτικό του. Ταυτόχρονα, σημείωσα ότι το όνομά του δείχνει τη σχιζοφρένεια των μεταγραφών του γαλλικού «u»: 
Sully Prudhomme > Συλί Προυντόμ (ένα «υ» και ένα «ου», και δεν αφήνουμε κανέναν παραπονεμένο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

(Από τις ειδήσεις): Η τουρκική φρεγάτα _Γκελιμπολού_ στην κυπριακή ΑΟΖ (προφανώς απέναντι από τις αγγλικές βάσεις στη Δεκέλεια και το Ακρωτήρι).

Πόσοι συμβολισμοί πίσω από την κίνηση αυτή και το μάλλον εύλογα αγνώριστο για τη νέα γενιά όνομα του πολεμικού πλοίου...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Αν πάντως τηλεφωνήσετε στην Αμάλ στο γραφείο της, να τη ζητήσετε (πλέον) σαν Αμάλ Κλούνεϊ.






http://www.doughtystreet.co.uk/barristers


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2014)

Άμα κάνει και το μικρό Έιμι, ίσως καταφέρει η γυναίκα να βρει κανέναν Άγγλο που να θέλει να προφέρει το ονομά της.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

SBE said:


> Άμα κάνει και το μικρό Έιμι, ίσως καταφέρει η γυναίκα να βρει κανέναν Άγγλο που να θέλει να προφέρει το ονομά της.


Δεν της έχει περάσει καν από το μυαλό να προσθέσει προφορά στο βικιπαιδικό της βιογραφικό. Αθώοι άνθρωποι!


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Sully Prudhomme > Συλί Προυντόμ (ένα «υ» και ένα «ου», και δεν αφήνουμε κανέναν παραπονεμένο)



Πρυντόμ οπωσδήποτε. Τώρα, για το πρώτο οι προτιμήσεις διίστανται: Σουλλύ Πρυντόμ, Σουλί Πρυντόμ, Συλί Πρυντόμ, διάλεξε. :)


----------



## natandri (Oct 14, 2014)

Υπάρχει και η εκδοχή της Qwika, όπου κάθε φορά όλο και κάτι βρίσκεται να σου φτιάξει τη διάθεση: Κηλίδα Prudhomme...  
http://wikipedia.qwika.com/en2el/List_of_Nobel_laureates


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

*Η ΣΥΝΤΡΙΒΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΟΧΩΝ*​


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

...
Πουλώντας, αγοράζοντας, ξεμένοντας.

Η ΣΥΝΤΡΙΒΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΟΧΩΝ


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> Η Υπηρεσία Παραπόνων απαντά στο τηλέφωνο Δε-Πα, 7.30-15.00.


Για να βοηθήσουμε παραπάνω όποιον μας διαβάζει, και πέραν των όσων ήδη έγραψα στο *#3759*, να προσθέσω ότι εκτός από τηλεφώνημα στο *2105270762* οι άλλοι τρόποι υποβολής παραπόνου στην Τραινοσέ είναι: (1) με φαξ στο *2105297468 *και (2) με μέιλ στο *[email protected]*


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2014)

*Η Apple δικαιώνει τα όσα λέει τόσο καιρό ο Λιακόπουλος!*

Μια αναπάντεχη και ταυτόχρονα εκπληκτική εξέλιξη απ' τη μεριά τής Apple (μέσω του πρόσφατου OS X 10.10 Yosemite), επιβεβαιώνει τα όσα έχει κατά καιρούς ισχυριστεί ο Λιακόπουλος: Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η γλώσσα των Ελ, η δε ελληνική σημαία δείχνει πλέον ξεκάθαρα τη σχέση της χώρας μας με τον χρόνο που μας απομένει — καθότι παραπέμπει στο Half-Life...


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι ο Τζέρεμι είναι τόσο σκατόμυαλος. Κάποια επιχειρήματα είναι από τον πάτο του βαρελιού. Αν συγχίζεστε εύκολα, να μην το διαβάσετε.

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231358848
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...in-Marbles-belong-in-Britain-Mrs-Clooney.html


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2014)

Τι σχόλια όμως από κάτω! Παράδειγμα:

Kebab owner 
The only things that regularly fall on the footings of Greek kebab stands are drunk-into-oblivion british tourists acting obviously under their capacity as gatekeepers of the world's cultural heritage.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2014)

Εντάξει, μπράβο τους, τα σώσανε και δεν γίνανε θεμέλια σε κεμπαπτζίδικο, τα φρόντισαν να παραμείνουν λευκά και φρεσκοξυρισμένα μέχρι να χτίσουμε το μουσείο να τα βάλουμε, οπότε μπορούν να μας τα επιστρέψουν με ήσυχη συνείδηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

The draft law, proposed by the government of Prime Minister Viktor Orban, would levy a fee of 150 forints (£0.40; €0.50; $0.60) per gigabyte of data traffic.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-29783253

Αυτός που πρότεινε στην ουγγρική κυβέρνηση να φορολογεί τα διαδικτυακά ανεβάσματα με μισό ευρώ το γιγαμπάιτ, δεν έχει ιδέα από ίντερνετ και χρήστες του ίντερνετ. Και να μην παίρνουν ιδέες οι δικοί μας: πιο εύκολα θα έπεφταν από έναν τέτοιο φόρο απ' ό,τι από τον ΕΝΦΙΑ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2014)

Νικελ, ο Τζέρεμυ έχει πλεόν βγει στη σύνταξη, οπότε δεν έχει ανάγκη να κρατάει ουδέτερη στάση σε όλα τα ζητήματα. 
Πάντως θα πρέπει, όταν ήταν φοιτητής στο Κάιμπριτζ, να έφαγε πολλούς χαλασμένους γύρους στη Γαρδένια και του έχει μείνει το ψυχικό τραύμα, π.χ. εδώ. 

ΥΓ Για όσους αναρωτιούνται για τη Γαρδένια, πιο πολλά εδώ. Είναι από τα πολύ λίγα μέρη στο Καίμπριτζ που είναι ανοιχτά μέχρι τις τέσσερεις το πρωί, οπότε όλος ο μεθυσμένος φοιτητόκοσμος εκέι καταλήγει και μετά πάει στο νοσοκομείο. Και μετά νομίζει ότι έφταιγε το ποτό, οπότε την επόμενη ξαναπάει.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2014)

Εντυπωσιακό κατόρθωμα· το βίντεο, όμως, όχι και τόσο:


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2014)

as sure as possible “within a reasonable degree of scientific certainty”.......... :huh:

Did Bach’s wife write his finest works?
Martin Jarvis, professor of music at Charles Darwin University in Australia, claims some of Johann Sebastian Bach’s best-loved works were actually written by his wife 

A new documentary will now detail the analysis of ink and writing style to “prove” Mrs Bach had far more input than previously thought.

Presented by Sally Beamish, a British composer, (...)

Heidi Harralson, a forensic document examiner, (...)

While Anna is known to have transcribed for Bach in his later years, researchers found the handwriting did not have the “slowness or heaviness” usually attributed to someone who is merely copying, but was likely to have flowed from her own mind.

They also pointed to numerous corrections to scores written in her hand, signalling she is likely to have been composing it as she went along. 

Beamish said the theory raised important questions about female composers, and had huge implications that could “transform” the confidence of young women hoping to make it today. 

Ms Harralson said: “I think she is the author. The evidence is more in her favour than it is in Bach’s.” (...)


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Ώστε αυτό ήταν το μυστικό της τεράστιας σε όγκο παραγωγής του Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ώστε αυτό ήταν το μυστικό της τεράστιας σε όγκο παραγωγής του Γιόχαν Σεμπάστιαν;



Να μην ξεχνάμε και την άλλη παραγωγή του: εφτά παιδιά με την πρώτη του σύζυγο, δεκατρία με τη δεύτερη, την Άννα τη σοπράνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2014)

Ειδήσεις στο μεγκάλο κανάλι: Οι τουρκικές αρχές στην Αδριανούπολη (επειδή _ξέρουμε _πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά το Εντιρνέ) έκλεισε δύο δρόμους προς το Καρααγκάτς (επειδή _δεν ξέρουμε_ πώς λένε στα τουρκικά την Ορεστιάδα)...


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2014)

Μου θύμισε το φιάσκο των τριών εφημερίδων με τη φανταστική συνάντηση Καραμανλή-Ερντογάν του 2009 η ιστορία του Γάλλου πρέσβη Μωρίς Παλεολόγκ, ο οποίος 

was scheduled to be received in audience by the Tsar for a conversation on an important military matter. Paléologue wished the dispatch to be sent as soon as he returned to the embassy, so that it would reach Paris at the time when it would 'have the greatest effect'. In order to achieve this he composed the account of his meeting before he had even left the embassy to see the Russian sovereign. De Robien [ο επιτετραμμένος της πρεσβείας] and his colleagues got busy encoding the detailed narrative of a conversation that had never taken place. Amid all the faux-reportage, the count [de Robien] remembered one highly characteristic Paléologian phrase: "At this point, the interview reached a crucial turning point and the Emperor offered me a cigarette". (Christopher Clark, _The Sleepwalkers_, p. 436)


----------



## Costas (Oct 30, 2014)

Το _μόνο_ κλειδί της αρμονίας!


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 30, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το _μόνο_ κλειδί της αρμονίας!



Για δες τελικά που δεν επρόκειτο για υπερβολές... ;)


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2014)

To Reel In Crowds, a Museum Is Showing a Fake Painting
By WILLIAM GRIMES (ΝΥΤ)
To promote a show of seascapes, a museum in Virginia is challenging visitors to find a forged painting hung alongside the real ones.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)

Παιχνίδι ερωτήσεων:

1. Τι τιμωρείται με το άρθρο 14 παράγραφος 5 τού ΚΑΠ;


Spoiler



Οι επαγγελμστίες ποδοσφαιριστές που με αποκάλυψη του εσωτερικού της φανέλας τους διαφημίζουν προϊόντα ή *αποκαλύπτουν **ρατσιστικά ή υβριστικά συνθήματα*.


2. Ποιος έχει κληθεί σε απολογία με βάση το παραπάνω;


Spoiler



Ο Τζον Μπανκόλ Καμαρά τής ΠΑΕ Λαμία 1964.


3. Ποιο ήταν το σύνθημα που αποκάλυψε ο Καμαρά σηκώνοντας τη φανέλα του;


Spoiler








4. Υπάρχει άνω όριο στην ανθρώπινη βλακεία;


Spoiler



Δεν είναι πλέον προφανής η απάντηση, μετά απ' το πώς εννοεί τον ρατσισμό η Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή τής Football League;


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2014)

Το άρθρο 14 παρ. 5 δεν κολλάει, όντως, αλλά μήπως κολλάνε τα άλλα; 
"άρθρων 1, 3 παρ. 2β, 10, 14 παρ. 1, 2,3, 26 και 27 του Πειθαρχικού Κώδικα της ΕΠΟ"


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2014)

Φώτης Κουβέλης, προ ολίγου στην τηλεόραση: η Δημοκρατική Αριστερά ανακάμπτει!....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2014)

Είδηση κατάλληλη για τα _Εφήμερα_. (Γιατί τον Χέτσεντορφ; Θεωρείς τον κύριο Φώτη «αρχιτέκτονα της Αποκάλυψης;»)


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2014)

Δεν βρίσκεις ότι του μοιάζει φατσικά; (μόνο γι' αυτό)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν βρίσκεις ότι του μοιάζει φατσικά; (μόνο γι' αυτό)


Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ήταν πολύ επιτυχημένο μοντάζ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2014)

Το λεγόμενο εις την απλοελληνικήν, φωτοσοπιά. (ή φοτοσοπιά; εδώ σε θέλω!)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το λεγόμενο εις την απλοελληνικήν, φωτοσοπιά. (ή φοτοσοπιά; εδώ σε θέλω!)


Μα, _ΕΔΩ_ είναι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7235-φωτοσοπιά


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2014)

Ε καλά, δεν αμφέβαλλα ότι έχει συζητηθεί στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2014)

Θα έλεγα ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμιά λέξη από φοτο-* ενώ υπάρχουν μπόλικες από φωτο- (φωτογκρέι, φωτορομάντζο, φωτομοντάζ κτλ), αλλά βλέπω ότι το έχει ήδη πει ο nickel.

* τουλάχιστον στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2014)

Rosetta Comet Landing live webcast


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2014)

Στον Alpha, πριν δυο λεπτά είπαν ότι λέγεται πως οι κομήτες είναι απομεινάρια της Μεγάλης Έκρηξης. Εμμ... όχι. Είναι απομεινάρια της δημιουργίας του Ηλιακού Συστήματος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2014)

Τρελή απορία: Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τη μεταφράστρια προς νοηματική στην ομιλία του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στο ιδρυτικό συνέδριο των Podemos; Τουλάχιστον στο μικρό κομμάτι που μετέφερε το δελτίο του Mega:

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27381&subid=2&pubid=34142153

Είναι περίπτωση σαν τον μεταφραστή του Ομπάμα στη κηδεία του Μαντέλα;
Του κάνει λογοκρισία;
Δίνει περίληψη;


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2014)

Τη βλέπω να κάνει μόνο μία χειρονομία κάθε τόσο, η οποία χειρονομία μου θυμίζει γύρισμα σελίδας, οπότε πιθανόν να λέει σε όσους την παρακολουθούν "περάστε τώρα στην επόμενη σελίδα του τυπωμένου λόγου που σας μοιράσαμε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι η ιδιότητα «ανιψιά ιδιοκτήτη Αστέρα Τρίπολης» συντρίβει δίκαια το πολυκαιρισμένο ρεκόρ της «μάνας ρέιβερ».


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε!

http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/arian...ns-introducing-huffpost-greece_b_6180208.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2014)

Πιο γελοίος δεν γίνεται (Τα Νέα):

Ο Πρόεδρος της Τουρκίας Ρετζέπ Ταγίπ Ερντογάν δήλωσε με μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση, ότι η αμερικανική ήπειρος ανακαλύφθηκε από τους μουσουλμάνους τον 12ο αιώνα και όχι από τον Χριστόφορο Κολόμβο τρεις αιώνες αργότερα.

«Οι επαφές ανάμεσα στη Λατινική Αμειρκή και το ισλάμ χρονολογούνται από τον 12ο αιώνα. Οι μουσουλμάνοι ανακάλυψαν την Αμερική το 1178, όχι ο Χριστόφορος Κολόμβος», διαβεβαίωσε Ερντογάν κατά τη διάρκεια ομιλίας του, που μεταδόθηκε από την τηλεόραση, σε συνάντηση μουσουλμάνων κληρικών από χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής που οργανώθηκε από τις τουρκικές Αρχές.

«Μουσουλμάνοι ναυτικοί είχαν φθάσει στην Αμερική από το 1178. Ο Κολόμβος αναφέρει την ύπαρξη τζαμιού σε λόφο στις ακτές της Κούβας», επέμεινε και δήλωσε έτοιμος να συμμετάσχει στην οικοδόμηση ενός τζαμιού στην τοποθεσία που περιγράφεται από τον γενοβέζο θαλασσοπόρο.

«Θα ήθελα να το συζητήσω με τους κουβανούς αδελφούς, ένα τζαμί θα πήγαινε και σήμερα μια χαρά στον λόφο αυτόν», συνέχισε.

Ελάχιστος αριθμός μουσουλμάνων ιστορικών και θεολόγων έχουν τελευταία θέσει υπό αμφισβήτηση την ανακάλυψη του Χριστόφορου Κολόμβου, ισχυριζόμενοι ότι είχε υπάρξει μουσουλμανική παρουσία στην Αμερική πριν από το 1492, αν και δεν έχει εντοπισθεί ποτέ κάποιο ίχνος του ισλάμ στην ήπειρο αυτή.

Σε αμφιλεγόμενο άρθρο του που δημοσιεύθηκε το 1996, ο ιστορικός Γιούσεφ Μρούεχ είχε αναφερθεί σε μία αποστροφή των περιγραφών του Κολόμβου, στην οποία ο θαλασσοπόρος έκανε λόγο για ένα τζαμί στην Κούβα. Αλλά οι συνάδελφοί του απέκλεισαν την εκδοχή του λέγοντας ότι αυτό το «τζαμί» δεν ήταν παρά μία μεταφορά για την περιγραφή του σχήματος ενός τοπίου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Το άρθρο του Youssef Mroueh το είχα βρει εδώ:
http://www.sunnah.org/history/precolmb.htm

Για το τέμενος γράφει:
Columbus admitted in his papers that on Monday, October 21,1492 CE while his ship was sailing near Gibara on the north-east coast of Cuba, he saw a mosque on top of a beautiful mountain. The ruins of mosques and minarets with inscriptions of Quranic verses have been discovered in Cuba,Mexico,Texas and Nevada. (8) 

Πηγή του (εκτός από τον Κολόμβο):
8. DAVIES, NIGEL _Voyagers to the New World_, New York 1979

Δεν ξέρω όμως τίποτα για το βιβλίο ή την αξιοπιστία του.


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2014)

Πάει η βουκαμβίλια!


----------



## Costas (Nov 21, 2014)

Το σχόλιο του Θεοδωρόπουλου για το ερντογανικό ντελίριο: κι εδώ τα λένε αυτά κάποιοι ελληνόπληκτοι, μα προς το παρόν όχι πρόεδροι δημοκρατίας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Το Fucking, αν δεν το ξέρατε, βρίσκεται στην Αυστρία (εξερευνήστε). Και hell στα γερμανικά σημαίνει φωτεινός, ανοιχτόχρωμος. Άργησαν λοιπόν αλλά ιδού επιτέλους η ξανθή αυστριακή μπίρα *Fucking Hell*.

http://www.fucking-hell.de/en/
http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2014/11/23/story_n_6199702.html?utm_hp_ref=greece


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2014)

Και επειδή το άρθρο κλείνει με μια κάπως ακατανόητη τελευταία του παράγραφο _(Μέχρι στιγμής, δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια για μπύρα από το Pissen της Γερμανίας)_, ας επισημάνουμε εδώ το γερμανόφωνο λογοπαίγνιο με τις μπίρες Pilsen (Πίλζεν) και το κάτουρο Pissen (Πίσεν).

(Αυτό με το χωριό Φούκινγκ πρέπει να το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και κάπου εδώ μέσα, η «είδηση» μοιάζει κονσέρβα του *κερατέως.)


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

Huffington Post said:


> *Ο Franz Meindl, ο δήμαρχος του χωριού *[Fucking]*, σίγουρα το χρειάζεται*:
> 
> _"Δώδεκα ή δεκατρείς ταμπέλες της πόλης έχουν κλαπεί. Έχουμε λάβει μέτρα για να τις στερεώμνουμε __[sic] __με σκυρόδεμα, συγκόλληση και καρφιά"._





> I ny og næ tager byen sig en tur i de store britiske medier, og denne gang har avisen Sunday Telegraph talt med den lokale ordenshåndhæver, Kommandant Schmidtberger:
> 
> "We will not stand for the F---ing signs being removed. It may be very amusing for you British, but F---ing is simply F---ing to us. What is this big F---ing joke?"
> 
> www.b.dk/verden/willkommen-fucking



Willkommen in Fucking







aber nicht so schnell, bitte! 







Fucking ends here. This road goes on to Hell.




First Bruce said:


> We find this particular beer like making love in a canoe. It's Fucking close to water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2014)

Υπάρχει επίσημο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα αγωνιστικών μονοθέσιων (φόρμουλα) όπου συμμετέχουν ονόματα όπως Προστ, Πικέ, Σάτο, Χάιντφελντ, Μπράμπαμ, Σένα, Τρούλι; Ναι, υπάρχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2014)

*Ecopop referendum: Swiss reject immigration curbs*

Voters in Switzerland have decisively rejected a proposal to cut net immigration to no more than 0.2% of the population.

The country's 26 cantons rejected the proposal, with about 74% of people voting no in Sunday's referendum.

Supporters of the measure argued that it would have reduced pressure on the country's resources. Opponents said it would have been bad for the economy.

Around a quarter of Switzerland's eight million people are foreigners.

The measure would have required the government to reduce immigration from about 80,000 to 16,000 people a year. [...] 

(BBC news)


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2014)

Να θυμίσουμε ότι πρόκειται για τους ίδιους Ελβετούς ψηφοφόρους που αρνούνται υπηκοότητα σχεδόν στους πάντες. Μάλλον δεν είχαν υπόψη τους τη μετανάστευση από τον τρίτο κόσμο όταν ψήφιζαν. 

Η Ελβετία έχει αυτή την περίοδο ελλείψεις σε εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό (όχι σε ανειδίκευτους εργάτες ή γενικότερα εργάτες). Ξέρω δυο οικογένειες Γερμανών που μετανάστευσαν ήδη στην Ελβετία και μια τρίτη που το σκέφτεται. Επαγγέλματα για τη μία οικογένεια: καθηγητής αρχαίων ελληνικών και λατινικών και βιβλιοθηκάριος- αμφότεροι με προϋπηρεσία άνω της δεκαετίας. Για την άλλη οικογένεια: δάσκαλος μουσικής και συντηρητής τέχνης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

*Αντισυνταγματικές περικοπές συντάξεων ενστόλων, πανεπιστημιακών, γιατρών*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231367420

«δεν προκύπτει από κάποιο στοιχείο ότι η αναδρομική μείωση των συντάξεων υπαγορεύτηκε από λόγους γενικότερου δημοσίου ή κοινωνικού συμφέροντος».


Με τέτοια μυαλά, στο τέλος δεν θα τα πάρουν αναδρομικά. Αναδραχμικά θα τα πάρουν. :angry:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ξέρω δυο οικογένειες Γερμανών που μετανάστευσαν ήδη στην Ελβετία και μια τρίτη που το σκέφτεται.


Μα κι εγώ στην Pilatus (ήδη δεκαπέντε χρόνια πριν) είχα βρει οι περισσότεροι αεροναυπηγοί, μηχανολόγοι, ηλεκτρονικοί κτλ να είναι Γερμανοί (που πήγαιναν για τον υψηλότερο μισθό) και κάποιοι Βρετανοί (που πήγαιναν για το ασύλληπτο καλύτερο συνολικό πακέτο, σε σχέση με το ΗΒ). Και πάντα (δλδ όχι μόνον τώρα) κάποιοι Γερμανοί σκέφτονται τα καλά της Ελβετίας — μια φίλη πήγε εκεί (φεύγοντας από Γερμανία πριν από καμιά δεκαετία) κι άνοιξε οδοντιατρείο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Διάβαζα και γέλαγα, ως το τέλος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

Και καθώς διάβαζα και διασκέδαζα, έκανα και τις γλωσσικές μου παρατηρήσεις. 

τα *καρώ* φανελένια, τα σουέτ για το κρύο, βεβαίως-βεβαίως [...] ήρθε η στιγμή να διαλέξει τα πουκάμισα που θα εκπροσωπήσουν τις πολιτικές του ιδέες ενώπιον του Γιουνκέρ: τα αρζάν, τα υποκίτρινα, τα *σικλαμέν*, τα λευκά, τα υπόλευκα, τα γκρίζα.

Πρέπει να του ξέφυγε το _καρώ_, σκέφτηκα, παλιά συνήθεια, γιατί αλλιώς πώς έγραψε _σικλαμέν_. Μια και το χρώμα είναι αντιδάνειο, από το _κυκλάμινο_, παλιά γραφόταν _συκλαμέν_. Τώρα βέβαια απλογραφείται: *σικλαμέν* σε ΛΚΝ και Χρηστικό. Κοίταξα στο ΛΝΕΓ, βέβαιος ότι θα έπεφτα πάνω σε άλλη μια περίπτωση διαφοροποίησης στην ορθογραφία των αντιδανείων, αλλά με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι η γαλλόφερτη λέξη απουσιάζει από το ΛΝΕΓ και το Ορθογραφικό — ούτε _συκλαμέν_ ούτε _σικλαμέν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2014)

Κάποια εποχή, οι Βαλκανιάδες ήταν το ουσιαστικό άλφα και ωμέγα του ελληνικού αθλητισμού. Συνήθως συμμετείχαν πέντε χώρες, κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να συμμετέχει και η Αλβανία και έγιναν έξι. Μετά ήρθαν οι ιστορικές αλλαγές στην περιοχή, διάλυση της ΕΣΣΔ και της Γιουγκοσλαβίας, επέκταση της ΕΕ προς τα ανατολικά, κάπου είχε σταματήσει αυτή η μορφή υπερεθνικής συνεργασίας.

Και ξαφνικά, ανακάλυψα σήμερα ότι υπάρχει Βαλκανική Συνομοσπονδία στο βόλεϊ. Όπου συμμετέχουν πια δέκα χώρες (αναγνωρίζετε τις σημαίες;) και θα μπορούσαν να συμμετέχουν τουλάχιστον άλλες δυο (η μια που δεν θέλει να την λένε βαλκάνια και η μία που δεν την θέλουν κάποιοι άλλοι από τα Βαλκάνια).


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2014)

Πολύ αστείο μου φάνηκε το σουβλατζήδικο ΠΡΟΔΟΡΠΙΟΝ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πολύ αστείο μου φάνηκε το σουβλατζήδικο ΠΡΟΔΟΡΠΙΟΝ...


Θα έφτιαχνε ωραία ερώτηση για το... Hot Seat.

Με την ευκαιρία: είσαι με τον Μπαμπινιώτη (_σουβλατζήδικο_) ή με ΛΚΝ και Χρηστικό (_σουβλατζίδικο_); Και γενικότερα: *-ήδικο(ς)* ή *-ίδικος*;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: είσαι με τον Μπαμπινιώτη (_σουβλατζήδικο_) ή με ΛΚΝ και Χρηστικό (_σουβλατζίδικο_); Και γενικότερα: *-ήδικο(ς)* ή *-ίδικος*;


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6505-—ίδικο-ή-—ήδικο


----------



## Costas (Dec 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα έφτιαχνε ωραία ερώτηση για το... Hot Seat.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία: είσαι με τον Μπαμπινιώτη (_σουβλατζήδικο_) ή με ΛΚΝ και Χρηστικό (_σουβλατζίδικο_); Και γενικότερα: *-ήδικο(ς)* ή *-ίδικος*;



Δηλαδή; τι θα έλεγε η ερώτηση;

Κι εγώ κοντοστάθηκα στη συλλαβή /tzi/, αλλά βαριέμαι...το θέμα είναι άνευ σημασίας...


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δηλαδή; τι θα έλεγε η ερώτηση;



Ας πούμε (αλλά δεν μου πολυαρέσει τελικά, δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ καλές εναλλακτικές):

Ποια λόγια λέξη που σημαίνει ορεκτικό είναι ονομασία κεντρικού ψητοπωλείου;
(α) Πρόγευμα (β) Πρόδειπνον (γ) Προδόρπιον (δ) Προζύμιον 

Κάποιοι θα έλεγαν ότι έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορείς να προσεγγίσεις τη σωστή απάντηση από δυο μεριές, άλλοι θα πουν ότι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό σύμφωνα με τη φιλοσοφία του παιχνιδιού. (Είναι και γκρίζα διαφήμιση...)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> (α) Πρόγευμα (β) Πρόδειπνον (γ) Προδόρπιον (δ) Προζύμιον


Θα μπορούσες στο (δ) να βάλεις «Προάριστον» και η ερώτηση (αποκλειστικά για παίκτριες) να είναι πώς λέγεται το κολατσιό στον στρατό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Σκάλες καλύτερο έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

*Πέθανε ο θρυλικός αντάρτης των Μακί Νικολάι Βασένιν*

Μα τι όνομα κι αυτό για Μακί!

Γρήγορα λύθηκε η απορία:

Ο ανεκπλήρωτος έρωτάς του τον καιρό που πολεμούσε στη γαλλική αντίσταση έμελλε να τον στοιχειώσει ως το τέλος της ζωής του: ο Νικολάι Βασένιν, στρατιώτης του Κόκκινου Στρατού ο οποίος είχε ενταχθεί στην εθνική αντίσταση στη Γαλλία, απεβίωσε σήμερα στη Ρωσία σε ηλικία 95 ετών.
http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1231369551

[...] Μετά την άρνηση του επικεφαλής της μονάδας του, ο Νικολάι επέστρεψε το 1945 στην ΕΣΣΔ, όπου δικάστηκε για εσχάτη προδοσία -διότι είχε πέσει στα χέρια των ναζί- και καταδικάστηκε σε 15 χρόνια σε στρατόπεδα εργασίας.

Nikolai Vasenin: Soviet soldier who worked with the French Resistance then served 15 years in a labour camp for treason
[...] When the war was over, he returned to the Soviet Union, but instead of being greeted as a war hero he was sent to a camp for 15 years, a fate shared by many Soviet soldiers who had fallen into enemy hands and were seen by Josef Stalin as potential traitors.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ars-in-a-labour-camp-for-treason-9911364.html

Τι υστερία ιστορία κι αυτή!


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2014)

(για το παραπάνω:) Μεγάλος ηγέτης ο Στάλιν....

(ΝΥΤ)
University of Virginia Won't Lift Fraternity Ban Amid Furor Over Rape Story in Rolling Stone
In a statement, the university neither lifted its suspension of Greek activities nor apologized for it, in the wake of a disputed magazine article about a rape at a fraternity house. 
Εντάξει, Alpha Gamma Delta και τα λοιπά, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί suspension of Greek activities. Εννοεί να καταργηθεί η fraternity?


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Ναι. Για όλα αυτά τα Greek:

_US_ A member of a fraternity or sorority having a Greek-letter name.

 Fraternity and sorority members strive to be above the all undergraduate grade point average each semester. National trends prove that Greek members stay in college and are more likely to obtain a degree than non-Greek students.
 Membership in the Order of Omega is extended only to those Greek juniors and seniors who, in addition to having achieved academic excellence, also have a history of leadership and service in the WPI community.
 Since 1900, two-thirds of members of Presidential Cabinets have been Greek members.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Greek


----------



## Irini (Dec 9, 2014)

Λόγω των Alpha Kappa Pi, Pi Nu Mu, κλπ, η όλη ιστορία με τις αδελφότητες ονομάζεται Greek life. Εννοεί πως οι fraternities (δεν ξέρω αν το ίδιο ισχύει για τις sororities) δεν έχουν διαλυθεί/καταργηθεί αλλά δεν επιτρέπεται να διοργανώνουν τίποτα. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, τουλάχιστον εδώ στο Αμέρικα, είναι αδύνατον να γκουγκλίσεις Greek life και μερικά παρόμοια χωρίς να πήξεις στα σχετικά με τις αδελφότητες αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2014)

Ναι, αυτό διαπίστωσα κι εγώ. Το Greek students:
Within days following the "unraveling" of the Rolling Stone story, the North American Interfraternity Conference and the National Panhellenic Council demanded that the University of Virginia "immediately reinstate operations for all fraternity and sorority organizations on campus" and issue an apology to Greek students.[37] (Wikipedia, A Rape on Campus)

Ρε πού φτάσαμε! Να μην μπορείς να πεις I'm a Greek student χωρίς αστερίσκο. Χειρότερα απ' το Macedonian.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Costas said:


> Ρε πού φτάσαμε! Να μην μπορείς να πεις I'm a Greek student χωρίς αστερίσκο. Χειρότερα απ' το Macedonian.



Τι να πούνε και τα French letters...
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/american_english/French-letter?q=French+letter


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τι να πούνε και τα French letters...
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/american_english/French-letter?q=French+letter


Χα!.....


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2014)

Μια σελίδα πραγματική τσιχλόφουσκα των σίξτιζ (φωτό, τραγούδια): The 60s Bazaar


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2014)

Αυτό με το Greek life και τα τοιαύτα έχει δημιουργήσει και αρκετές παρεξηγήσεις. Π.χ. το περιστατικό με την δημοσιογράφο που μας μετέφερε την είδηση ότι ανθούν τα νέα ελληνικά στις ΗΠΑ, αφού 5.000 φοιτητές του πανεπιστημίου του Μίτσιγκαν επιλέγουν να διδαχτούν την γλώσσα (όπου όλοι οι φοιτητές είναι 26.000).


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Γιατί αρέσουν τα εσώρουχα στους άντρες. Τι έδειξε μια έρευνα που έγινε… σε ποντίκια (newsbeast)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2014)

*Λύθηκε ο γρίφος του όρους Σαρπ* (_Καθημερινή_)

Oι υπεύθυνοι του προγράμματος του διαστημικού οχήματος Curiosity της NASA πιστεύουν ότι σήμερα πλέον μπορούν να απαντήσουν γιατί στο σημείο προσεδάφισης του ρομποτικού οχήματος στον κρατήρα Γκέιλ υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος ορεινός όγκος. Οι ειδικοί πιστεύουν ότι πρόκειται για τα υπολείμματα ιζημάτων από διαδοχικές λίμνες που κάποτε γέμιζαν τη βαθιά λεκάνη, ιζήματα που συγκεντρώθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων ετών. Μόνο αργότερα οι άνεμοι δημιούργησαν την πεδιάδα που περιβάλλει την κορυφή, η οποία έχει ύψος πέντε χιλιομέτρων. [...]


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Βρε παιδιά, έχω μια φίλη Γαλλίδα που θέλει να κάνει πράκτις τα ελληνικά της στην Ελλάδα, δωρεάν, με τίποτα κύκλους μαγειρικής ή τίποτα τέτοιο. Γνωρίζετε κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Μα τι κρίμα που είμαι τόσο μακριά από το κέντρο... Θέλω κι εγώ να κάνω πράκτις τα ελληνικά μου σε κύκλο μαγειρικής.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Μου είπε ότι στη Γαλλία υπάρχουν τέτοια πράματα, για ξένους, που τα χρηματοδοτεί μάλιστα η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση. Καλά, εδώ δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 11, 2014)

Μου είπαν προ μηνός ότι η σχολική γραμματική επέβαλε τη μορφή "τον" του οριστικού άρθρου σε κάθε περίπτωση: τον πατέρα, τον διαβάτη. Ισχύει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2014)

Ναι και το έχουμε αναφέρει και παλιότερα κάπου εδώ μέσα. Από εδώ:


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

Το είχαμε πρωτοσυζητήσει εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?780-Το-τελικό-ν&p=64893&viewfull=1#post64893


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Η είδηση είναι από μόνη της αστεία, αλλά αστεία είναι και η απόδοση των sticky fingers: Εστάλη έγγραφο σε όλους τους αστυνομικούς του παλατιού που τους ζητά να κρατήσουν *τα δάχτυλά τους που κολλάνε* μακριά από τα μπολ



Φαίνεται πως η βασίλισσα δε χρειάζεται μόνο ξηροκάρπια για να βγάλει το χειμώνα :

*Η Ελισάβετ και το... «ζουρλομανίταρο»: βρέθηκε στο Μπάκιγχαμ παραισθησιογόνο μανιτάρι
*Ενα «περίεργο» μανιτάρι φύεται στους Κήπους του Μπάκιγχαμ. Κόκκινος με λευκές βούλες, ο Αμανίτης ο Μυγοκτόνος – ή Amanita muscaria κατά την επιστημονική ονομασία του ή απλώς ζουρλομανίταρο κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο – εντοπίστηκε από τον βρετανό τηλεοπτικό κηπουρό Αλαν Τίτσμαρς. 
...

Εκπρόσωπος του Παλατιού πάντως έσπευσε να διευκρινίσει στη Sun ότι «τα μανιτάρια από τον κήπο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στην κουζίνα του Παλατιού. 





Με την ευκαιρία, για μιαν άλλη βασίλισσα, από το Snopes:

*Claim: *The author of _Alice in Wonderland_ sent an admiring Queen Victoria a copy of one of his mathematics texts. *FALSE
*


Spoiler



*Examples:*
_[Heath, 1974]_ 
A well-known story tells how Queen Victoria, charmed by _Alice_ _in_ _Wonderland_, expressed a desire to receive the author's next work, and was presented, in due course, with a loyally inscribed copy of _An_ _Elementary_ _Treatise_ _on __Determinants._
_[Gattegno, 1974]_ 
Queen Victoria, having enjoyed _Alice_ so much, made known her wish to receive the author's other books, and was sent one of Dodgson's mathematical works.


*Origins:* Many readers who have enjoyed Lewis Carroll's Alice's Adventures in Wonderland know Lewis Carroll to be the pseudonym of Charles Dodgson, and understand Dodgson to be not a writer of nonsensical stories for children by profession but a renowned mathematician. Perhaps this statement demonstrates how easily a story about Dodgson such as the one cited above could have been propagated: enigmatic in his own time, Dodgson is still largely misunderstood even today. He was far from a renowned mathematician, and his literary works were most decidedly not random nonsense aimed at a juvenile audience. 

Dodgson received a degree in mathematics from Christ Church College, Oxford, in 1854, where he was appointed as a lecturer in mathematics the following year. At about the same time, Dodgson began writing and publishing the parodies and bits of verse that would eventually make the name "Lewis Carroll" much more memorable than that of Charles Dodgson. Dodgson continued to lecture undergraduates at Oxford ("drearily," we're told) for another twenty-five years, long after the publication of his two Alice books (and other works) under the pseudonym of Lewis Carroll. But as a mathematician, Dodgson was, in the words of Peter Heath: "An inveterate publisher of trifles [who] was forever putting out pamphlets, papers, broadsheets, and books on mathematical topics [that] earned him no reputation beyond that of a crotchety, if sometimes amusing, controversialist, a compiler of puzzles and curiosities, and a busy yet ineffective reformer on elementary points of computation and instructional method. In the higher reaches of the subject he made no mark at all, and has left none since." 

Phew. 

And, as Martin Gardner notes in his introduction to The Annotated Alice, although "the time is past when a child under fifteen, even in England, can read Alice with the same delight" as other (more recent) children's books, "the fact is that Carroll's nonsense is not nearly as random and pointless as it seems to a modern American child." Alice is "a very curious, complicated kind of nonsense, written for British readers of another century." 

Since misperceptions still abound a hundred years after Dodgson's death, when we know much more about him than most of his contemporaries did, it's easy to see how in his own time he could have been thought of as a merry prankster who would jokingly send the Queen a math textbook. What we now know of Dodgson demonstrates that this act would have been most uncharacteristic of him, however. 

First of all, Dodgson was well-mannered and maintained a respectful attitude toward the throne; his having a laugh at the expense of the Queen would have been a most unlikely jest for him to pull. More importantly, though, Dodgson took great pains to maintain the fiction that Charles Dodgson and Lewis Carroll were two different people. He only admitted that he was "Lewis Carroll" to a privileged few, he grew offended when others alluded to his alternate identity in conversation, and he continued to repudiate his pseudonym even after the number of people who knew him to be "Lewis Carroll" grew quite large. More than ten years after the publication of Alice in Wonderland, he turned down a request to have his caricature done for Vanity Fair because "nothing would be more unpleasant than to have my face known to strangers," and he continued to return all mail addressed to "Lewis Carroll." As T.B. Strong noted, "It would have been clean contrary to all his practice to identify [the] author of Alice with the author of his mathematical works." (Curiously, though, three of Dodgson's works on mathematics and logic published late in his life — A Tangled Tale, The Game of Logic, and Symbolic Logic — were signed as Lewis Carroll rather than Charles Dodgson.) 

Dodgson himself denied this rumor in a postscript to the second edition of Symbolic Logic in 1896:I take this opportunity of giving what publicity I can to my contradiction of a silly story, which has been going the round of the papers, about my having presented certain books to Her Majesty the Queen. It is so constantly repeated, and is such absolute fiction, that I think it worth while to state, once for all, that it is utterly false in every particular: nothing even resembling it has occurred.
​
As Gattegno points out, by the time Dodgson issued this denial, the rumor was thirty years old (having appeared shortly after the publication of Alice in Wonderland) and was unlikely "to injure Carroll any more, much less the Queen." Perhaps with "the problem of his pseudonym ... becoming more and more troublesome," Dodgson was more interested in "reaffirm[ing] the ban on identifying Carroll with Dodgson" than with contradicting a decades-old rumor. 

*Last updated:* 25 September 2009


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 13, 2014)

Κρίμα. 
Αυτός είναι ένας από τους πιο γοητευτικούς μύθους των μαθηματικών και κυκλοφορεί πολύ στην Βρετανία.


----------



## SBE (Dec 13, 2014)

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αυτό έγινε είδηση, στο ΗΒ με το υγρό κλίμα σε οποιοδήποτε κήπο ή πάρκο σαν αυτό του παλατιού βρίσκεις το συγκεκριμένο μανιτάρι και η διακίνησή του δεν είναι παράνομη- υπάρχουν άλλα παραισθησιογόνα μανιτάρια που είναι παράνομα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι απλά πρόκειται για (χαζή) προσπάθεια να διαφημιστεί το τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα που γύριζε ο Τίτσμαρς στον κήπο του παλατιού.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2014)

Recently he shared his secret to a long, happy marriage, saying “I think you have got to keep fights clean and sex dirty.” Γνωστό σαν νόημα, αλλά μου άρεσε από ρητορική άποψη η ατάκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2014)

*22 Pictures That Prove That 2014 Is The Damn Future*


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2014)

Τίποτα ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό. Εντυπωσιακό θα ήταν το #11 αν ήταν αλήθεια, αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι. Είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ διαφορετικό.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντυπωσιακό θα ήταν το #11 αν ήταν αλήθεια, αλλά φυσικά δεν είναι. Είναι κάτι πάρα πολύ διαφορετικό.


Βάλε και λινκ, όμως! http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/q...xist-that-can-read-memories-from-human-brains ;)


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2014)

Από μια άποψη το 21 είναι πιο ζωτικό. Έχει βγει τέτοιο ύφασμα στην αγορά;


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2014)

...
Waterproof - Soldier Nanotechnology, MIT











Ωστόσο, φαίνεται πως θέλουν λίγη δουλειά ακόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 15, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-30479306


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Τίποτα ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό.



Να δω αν ποτέ θα πεις ότι σου άρεσε κάτι, Ελληγενή. 
Πίσω στο θέμα όμως, το μέλλον σε σχέση με πριν 50 χρόνια έχει έρθει, γιατι πάντα έτσι γίνεται. Αν φέρναμε τη μητέρα μου από το 1964 στο 2014 σε μία στιγμή, και δεν είχαν προηγηθεί πενήντα χρόνια εμπειρίες, γνώσεις και παρατήρηση, φυσικά και θα εντυπωσιαζόταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2014)

Θα εντυπωσιαστώ όταν δω κάτι που να μην ξέρω ότι βρίσκεται σε πειραματικό στάδιο εδώ και 50 χρόνια ή να μην είναι απλή εφαρμογή πραγμάτων που υπάρχουν εδώ και 80 χρόνια, όπως το #4 ή να μην είναι απλή κατασκευή που θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί εδώ και 500 χρόνια, όπως το #10. Κατά τα άλλα το #15 είναι απάτη, γιατί η μέθοδος καταγραφής εξωπλανητών έχει αλλάξει και πλέον δεν γίνεται χειροκίνητα και απ' τα υπόλοιπα από τι να εντυπωσιαστώ; Από το πώς αναπτύχθηκε η Σαγκάη, από το ότι οι αστροναύτες βγάζουν αυτοφωτογραφίες ή από το ότι ακολουθεί ο σκουπιδοτενεκές ένα σκουπίδι που αιωρείται για 10 δευτερόλεπτα; Όσο για το πόσο καλά δουλεύουν οι αυτόματοι μεταφραστές, θαρρώ πως έχουμε νήμα.

Πάντως για πράγματα που μου αρέσουν και με εντυπωσιάζουν γράφω συχνά-πυκνά. Υπάρχουν διάφορα σχετικά άγνωστα πράγματα που αφορούν την αστρονομία, την πληροφορική, την κοσμολογία, την ιατρική... π.χ. θεωρώ τρομερά εντυπωσιακή την κατασκευή του LHC και την εύρεση του μποζονίου του Χιγκς, που συμπλήρωσε το παζλ της κυρίαρχης θεωρίας. Θα εντυπωσιαστώ με το πρώτο εργοστάσιο πυρηνικής σύντηξης, με την λύση του γρίφου της βαρύτητας και του φορέα της, με την ουσιαστική και τελεσίδικη απάντηση στο γιατί δεν έχουμε αναμνήσεις από το μέλλον και διάφορα άλλα. Μέχρι τότε, οι πιθανότητες να εντυπωσιαστώ από ψηφιακή συνένωση εικόνων (#7) με χρήση green screen, τεχνική που χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και 80 χρόνια, είναι αμελητέες.


----------



## Earion (Dec 16, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως θα εντυπωσιαστώ μόνο όταν :



βρεθεί θεραπεία για το απλό συνάχι 
διαβαστεί χωρίς αμφιβολίες ο Δίσκος της Φαιστού 
και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο πληρώσει καθυστερούμενα σε ιδιώτη με τόκο υπερημερίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2014)

Και τα τρία είναι αδύνατα όπως έχουν τα πράγματα. Ο Δίσκος της Φαιστού για να διαβαστεί χρειάζεται ή περισσότερα δείγματα ή οδηγό, παρόμοιο με την Στήλη της Ροζέτας. Το απλό συνάχι δεν θεραπεύεται με φάρμακα, γιατί όταν το αντιληφθείς η ίωση ήδη έχει εγκατασταθεί για τα καλά και ο ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός την καταπολεμά μια χαρά κι από μόνος του. Μόνο τα συμπτώματα μπορείς να καταπολεμήσεις και φυσικά να επιταχύνεις την διαδικασία καταπολέμησης (αυτό θα γίνει μάλλον παιχνιδάκι όταν προχωρήσει η νανοτεχνολογία και έχεις μέσα σου νανομποτάκια να τρέχουν από κύτταρο σε κύτταρο). Η γρίπη, βέβαια, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, αν και μάλλον τα νανομποτάκια θα λύσουν τα περισσότερα ιατρικά προβλήματα, από γρίπη ως καρκίνο. Αν αύριο κάποιος ανακοίνωνε επιτυχία σ' αυτόν τον τομέα θα εντυπωσιαζόμουν, απλώς και μόνο γιατί έχουμε πάαααρα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας μέχρι να το πετύχουμε αυτό. Θα με εντυπωσίαζε, ακόμα, η επιτυχημένη δημιουργία τεχνητού αίματος, που θα έλυνε άπειρα προβλήματα, καθώς και η επιτυχημένη κλωνοποίηση ολόκληρων ζωτικών οργάνων. Η κλωνοποιημένη Ντόλι με είχε εντυπωσιάσει απίστευτα, όπως και η χαρτογράφηση του ανθρώπινου γονιδιώματος, ακριβώς γιατί είναι τα πρώτα βήματα σ' αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Φυσικά και θα με εντυπωσίαζε η δημιουργία κβαντικού υπολογιστή, γιατί οι σημερινές μας θεωρίες λένε ότι είναι ανέφικτο. Γενικά θα με εντυπωσίαζαν πολλά πράγματα που σήμερα θεωρούνται θεωρητικά ανέφικτα ή έχουν μακρύ δρόμο για να ολοκληρωθούν.

Το τρίτο σου σημείο είναι επιστημονικά, κοινωνικά και ελληνικά αδύνατον. Λυπούμαι πολύ.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2014)

McHeylla is not impressed.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά και θα με εντυπωσίαζε η δημιουργία κβαντικού υπολογιστή, γιατί οι σημερινές μας θεωρίες λένε ότι είναι ανέφικτο.


Γιατί θεωρητικά ανέφικτο;
http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=2803


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 16, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί θεωρητικά ανέφικτο;
> http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=2803



Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ενδιαφέρον αλλά προς το παρόν δεν έχω χρόνο να το σχολιάσω. Θα επανέλθω λίγο αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2014)

Έλλη, όταν διαβάζω για νανομποτάκια να τρέχουνε μέσα μου, αναρωτιέμαι ποιος τα φοράει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, όταν διαβάζω για νανομποτάκια να τρέχουνε μέσα μου, αναρωτιέμαι ποιος τα φοράει.



Τρέχουν νανομποτάκια μέσα σου; :scared:


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2014)

What would you have eaten for Christmas in medieval times? (στην Αγγλία;) (The Conversation -UK)


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Τρέχουν νανομποτάκια μέσα σου; :scared:


Σύμφωνα με τον Έλλη: 


> έχεις μέσα σου νανομποτάκια να τρέχουν από κύτταρο σε κύτταρο


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 17, 2014)

Εντάξει λοιπόν. Νάνομποτς, αφού έτσι θέλετε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει λοιπόν. Νάνομποτς, αφού έτσι θέλετε.



Όχι, καλά είναι τα νανομποτάκια. Επειδή πάρα πολλά χρόνια τώρα, στα _ρομποτάκια π.χ. _δεν αναρωτιόμαστε ποιο είναι αυτό το _ρο _που φοράει τα μποτάκια.  Εγώ μαζί σου, Helle. Κι όποιος θέλει παιχνιδάκια με τις λέξεις, ας κοπιάσει εκεί. 

Εκτός αν νανοτεχνολογία είναι αυτό που αξιοποιούν τα νανάκια (με πράσινα μποτάκια, με κουδουνάκια) στο χωριό του Αγιοβασίλη για να φτιάξουν τα δωράκια. Ή ονειρευόμαστε μποτάκια για αγιοβασιλιάτικα δωράκια.


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2014)

Ελπίζω να είναι εφήμερο...(αυτό το "τζιχαντιστών" ποιος να το έβαλε;)

Δεν έχει μάτια, ούτε στόμα, φοράει όμως χιτζάπ
Ρομέιζα: Η κούκλα χωρίς πρόσωπο για τις κόρες των τζιχαντιστών [in line with strict Sharia rules]
(in.gr)
Η Ρομέιζα δεν έχει μάτια. Δεν έχει στόμα ούτε μύτη. Φοράει όμως χιτζάπ. Η Ρομέιζα είναι μία απρόσωπη κούκλα, όπως υπαγορεύει η αυστηρή ερμηνεία της Σαρίας, του ισλαμικού ιερού νόμου.

Η μουσουλμανική εκδοχή του κοριτσίστικου παιχνιδιού κατασκευάστηκε στην Κίνα για να προωθηθεί στη βρετανική αγορά. Η ιδέα ανήκει στη Ριντουάνα Μπι, μία πρώην δασκάλα στο μουσουλμανικό σχολείο του Λάνκασαϊρ, η οποία – λέει – εμπνεύστηκε από την αγωνία των γονιών που έβλεπαν ότι δεν είχαν άλλη επιλογή για τα παιδιά τους από τις κούκλες με πρόσωπο.

«Κάποιοι γονείς δεν αφήνουν τις κούκλες στα παιδιά τους τη νύχτα, επειδή δεν επιτρέπονται μάτια στο δωμάτιο», εξήγησε η Ριντουάνα Μπι. Σύμφωνα με τις αυστηρές μουσουλμανικές αρχές, απαγορεύεται ρητά η αναπαράσταση προσώπων ανθρώπων ή ζώων. Στον κανόνα περιλαμβάνονται εικόνες, αγάλματα και, καθώς φαίνεται, οι παιδικές κούκλες δεν εξαιρούνται.

Δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς λοιπόν γιατί οι μικρές μουσουλμάνες έχουν περιορισμένες επιλογές στη δυτική αγορά παιχνιδιών. Γι’ αυτό και η δημιουργός τής απρόσωπης κούκλας υπόσχεται να επανέλθει δριμύτερη με νέες ιδέες.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η Ριντουάνα Μπι παραδέχεται ότι κάποιοι μπορεί να θεωρήσουν την κούκλα της περίεργη. Δεν πτοείται ωστόσο, καθώς βλέπει τη θετική αντίδραση πολλών γονιών, οι οποίοι ήδη έχουν κάνει την παραγγελία τους.

Οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις πάντως υπάρχουν και εκφράζονται από διακεκριμένους ισλαμιστές ακαδημαϊκούς. Ο λιβανοαμερικανός καθηγητής Φαουάζ Γκέργκες, ειδικός σε θέματα Μέσης Ανατολής από το London School of Economics, επιμένει ότι η κούκλα δίχως πρόσωπο – η οποία πωλείται προς 31 ευρώ – είναι μία «ανοησία».

Οι μουσουλμάνοι σήμερα, επισημαίνει στη Mail Online, είναι μέρος μίας «παγκόσμιας κοινότητας», οι οποίοι ακολουθούν τον τρόπο ζωής του 21ού αιώνα και «δεν έχουν παγώσει στον 6ο [sic στο αγγλικό] αιώνα». «Η κούκλα είναι ένα τέχνασμα, μία υπερσυντηρητική ερμηνεία. Πρόκειται για ένα μεμονωμένο φαινόμενο, μία πολιτισμική πολυτέλεια που εικάζω ότι απευθύνεται σε ένα πάρα πολύ περιορισμένο κοινό» προσθέτει ο Γκέργκες.

Στην Daily Mail έχει το εξής ένθετο (η επώνυμη επιμέλεια του in.gr δεν θεώρησε καλό να το διατηρήσει...)

Islam teaches aniconism - the practice of avoiding creating images of living things. 
The most absolute prohibition is images of God, followed by Islamic prophets and then relatives of Muhammad. 
However this teaching is extended to humans in the hadith, which is open to interprettion. 
This has led to Islamic art being represented in geometric patterns and calligraphy.
The Quran doesn't specifically prohibit depictions of humans, but it does rule against idolatry - the worship of an idol or physical object as a symbol of God.
Sunni authorities interpret the hadith as prohibiting any representations of living things while others have a less strict approach that takes into account the variety of images available and used today.


----------



## SBE (Dec 20, 2014)

Γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται πιο τρομακτική η κούκλα χωρίς πρόσωπο;


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2014)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής: αν απαγορεύεται η αναπαράσταση ανθρώπων, γιατί αυτό περιορίζεται στο πρόσωπο; Τι είδους βουντουίστικη εμμονή στο θέμα των ματιών είναι αυτή; Ας καταργήσουνε τις κούκλες, να ησυχάσουνε. Θα είναι και πιο φεμινιστικό...........


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't indicate the options which indicate that you are not willing. Tick the two which say you are. (1:33 στο πρώτο βίντεο) Παστρικές δουλειές...


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2014)

Από τον "σοσιαλισμό" με "σοσιαλισμό", στον "σοσιαλισμό" με καπιταλισμό:
(από ΝΥΤ)

_"We're going to be like China or Vietnam, a socialist country with capitalism. It's going to be hard, but it's necessary for the revolution."_
MARÍA ELENA HERNÁNDEZ, a senior Communist Party official at the main hospital in Cárdenas, Cuba, on how improved relations with the United States may change her country.


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2014)

Τα 30 βιβλία που άλλαξαν τον κόσμο υπόσχεται ότι θα μας δείξει ο ιστότοπος Time for Fun (18.12.2014), και γι’ αυτό βγάζει από το ψυγείο και ξαναζεσταίνει ένα περσινό θέμα.

Τα βιβλία τελικά δεν είναι 30, είναι μάλλον 29 ή 28. Αλλά, το χειρότερο, θριαμβολογεί γιατί στην κορυφή της λίστας βρίσκονται οι μύθοι του Αισώπου. Αξιολογικά, λέει ο ιστότοπος. Αλφαβητικά, λέει η πηγή του.

Τελικά σπάνε πολλή πλάκα εκεί στο Time for Fun. Διαβάστε τι τους λέει κι ένα σχόλιο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 26, 2014)

Η ξύλινη γλώσσα χτυπάει...κόκκινο. Από την ανακοίνωση δύο βουλευτριών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τη ναζιστική βεβήλωση του εβραϊκού νεκροταφείου της Λάρισας:
(in.gr)

_Έτσι, λοιπόν, δεν αρκεί η έκφραση λύπης ή η γενικότερη καταγγελία, απαιτούμε από την πολιτεία και τις αρμόδιες αρχές να καταδικάσουν απερίφραστα την πράξη_ (...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2015)

Τα' χει αυτά η Wikipedia. Από το λήμμα PCF (KKΓ) της γαλλικής:

Les contributeurs sont tenus de ne pas participer à une guerre d’édition sous peine de blocage.
Cette page a subi récemment une guerre d’édition au cours de laquelle plusieurs contributeurs ont mutuellement annulé leurs modifications respectives. Ce comportement non collaboratif est proscrit par la règle dite des trois révocations. En cas de désaccord, un consensus sur la page de discussion doit être obtenu avant toute modification.

Δηλαδή έμπαινε ο ένας και διέγραφε αυτό που είχε γράψει ο άλλος, και τανάπαλιν. Στις τρεις καίγεσαι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 7, 2015)

Αυτά συμβαίνουν όλη την ώρα στη wikipedia, ιδίως την αγγλική:
http://www.pcmag.com/slideshow/story/313860/wikipedia-edit-wars-10-most-edited-entries


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Ναι. Το σημείο που με εντυπωσίασε εμένα σ' αυτό τον πόλεμο είναι το να βγάζεις τη διόρθωση του αλλουνού και να ξαναβάζεις τη δική σου. Αναμενόμενο, αλλά δεν ήξερα πώς το αντιμετωπίζουν, δεν γνώριζα τον κανόνα "στις τρεις καίγεσαι".

Οι Γάλλοι ονομάζουν το φαινόμενο guerre d'édition, που με παραξένευε ώσπου είδα το αγγλικό edit war (το γαλλικό d'édition με πήγαινε [κακώς;] στο εκδοτικός-publishing). Οπότε εμείς πώς το λέμε; Έχουν οι Έλληνες Βικιπαίδες υιοθετήσει κάποιον όρο; Γιατί δεν με ικανοποιούν αυτά που μου έρχονται παρευθύς στο μυαλό: εκδοτικός-επιμελειακός-διορθωτικός.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 7, 2015)

Κάπου στις μεταφρασμένες σελίδες της wikipedia το ονομάζουν «πόλεμος διορθώσεων» - καλό μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Ναι, μια χαρά είναι έτσι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Για τους/τις φίλους/ες του ινδικού χορού (σαν κι εμένα) (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

Μάθημα τουρκικής ιστορίας από τον Ερντογάν και τη Χουριέτ με την ευκαιρία της επίσκεψης του Παλαιστίνιου ηγέτη Μαχμούντ Αμπάς στην Άγκυρα.

Το μεταφραστήρι του Γκουγκλ μού λέει ότι το τουρκικό για το κιτς είναι ucuz edebiyat, αλλά το τουρκικό λεξικό μου δεν ξέρει τις λέξεις. Τι σημαίνουν;


http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/er...-show.aspx?pageID=238&nID=76853&NewsCatID=510


----------



## Costas (Jan 14, 2015)

Εκλογές: 
Όχι τόσο για να σωθεί η χώρα, όσο γιατί η σωτηρία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράμα, *ΝΔ* δαγκωτό!


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εκλογές:
> Όχι τόσο για να σωθεί η χώρα, όσο γιατί η σωτηρία της ψυχής είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράμα, *ΝΔ* δαγκωτό!





daeman said:


> Ελπίζω να μου συγχωρήσετε την κομική παρένθεση, αλλά από το μεσημέρι που διάβασα τα αποπάνω ποστ, μου τριβέλιζε το νου το εξώφυλλο του όγδοου τεύχους του περιοδικού Βαβέλ, από τον Οκτώβρη του 1981, μήνα σημαδιακών εκλογών πριν από 30 χρόνια (το οποίο τεύχος δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω ακόμα σε κάποια κούτα ή το χάρισα). Μετά την απαραίτητη βαθιά ανασκαφή στο ιντερνέτι, το βρήκα (ευχαριστώ την ιστολόγο που το φιλοξενεί) και ιδού:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Να ψηφίσω την πιο ωραία; Και ποιος θα ψηφίσει τον πιο μακάκα; :twit:
Είναι και πολλοί, οι άτιμοι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2015)

Ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στο σταρτρεκ


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Η επιλογή του νήματος μπορεί να είναι αντιφατική σε σχέση με την ιστορική διάσταση της είδησης, γιατί, αν νομίσατε ότι η εβδομάδα αυτή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ιστορική λόγω του «πρώτη φορά αριστερά», η Βρετανία έχει τη δική της ιστορική έκπληξη.

*Γυμνόστηθες τέλος για την τρίτη σελίδα της βρετανικής Sun*

*Sun newspaper drops Page Three topless pictures*

*The Sun's Page 3: This is what it looks like today*

Ο κόσμος που γνωρίζαμε χάνεται κάτω από τα πόδια μας, μπροστά από τα μάτια μας!


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Κρίμα!
Διάβαζα κάπου στη Ουικιπήντια ότι μια ανθρωπολόγος έλεγε πως είχε επισκεφτεί κάποια αφρικανική χώρα όπου οι γυναίκες είναι μονίμως γυμνόστηθες και θηλάζουν τα μωρά τους, και τους είχε πει πως στη δική της χώρα οι άντρες γουστάρουνε βυζί, κι αυτές είχανε νιώσει έκπληξη, είχαν σχολιάσει: "Τι; δηλαδή κάνουνε αυτό που κάνουν τα μωρά;" κι είχαν ξεραθεί και μάλιστα πέσει χάμω από τα γέλια.
Και πάλι κρίμα! :) Αλλά εμείς είμαστε του διαδικτύου, όπου το θεάρεστο αυτό έθιμο θα συνεχιστεί, απ' ό,τι διάβασα, ως όφειλε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου εφήμερο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω:

U.S. Research Lab Lets Livestock Suffer in Quest for Profit
By MICHAEL MOSS

In the past 50 years, lamb chops have gotten bigger, pork loins less fatty and steaks easier to chew - all thanks in part to the U.S. Meat Animal Research Center. But these achievements have come at a steep cost to the center's animals.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2015)

Costas said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου εφήμερο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω:



Ούτε εδώ; http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/20/d...sk-in-experiments-for-meat-industry.html?_r=0

(Το έχω σε PDF.)


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Συγνώμη, εκφράστηκα αυτοαναφορικά: "...επειδή έχω ξεπεράσει το μηνιαίο όριο", ως συνήθως.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος: προφορά με ένα ζήτα ψιλό κι ένα παχύ δίπλα-δίπλα! (z + rz)


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2015)

Με μπέρδεψες Κώστα, γιατί το ακούω ζρ-ζ κι όχι ζ-ρζ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Πώς, SBE; είναι σαφώς ζ-*ζ*. (ψιλό-παχύ)


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2015)

Δεν το εξήγησα καλά. Ακούω ένα ζρ (με ψιλό ζ) ακολουθούμενο από ένα ζ παχύ. Όχι ένα ζ ψιλό ακολουθούμενο από ένα ζρ παχύ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει ζρ παχύ ούτε ρζ παχύ, υπάρχει ζ παχύ, όπως το είχα γράψει στην αρχή. Το r που βλέπεις είναι στη γραφή, στα πολωνικά το rz = ζ παχύ· δεν προφέρεται αυτό το r. Ας πούμε ο Brzezinski που οι Αμερικανοί τον προφέρουν Μπρεζίνσκι, στα πολωνικά προφέρεται Μπ*ζ*εζίνσκι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

Βλ. κ. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_phonology#The_consonant_system


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

http://time.com/3674807/john-oliver-net-neutrality-civil-forfeiture-miss-america/


----------



## cougr (Jan 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...]*Γυμνόστηθες τέλος για την τρίτη σελίδα της βρετανικής Sun*[...]



Όπως φαίνεται οι γυμνόστηθες επανήλθαν. 

Page 3: The Sun brings back topless women 

Αυτό θα πει κωλοτούμπα στο μάνι-μάνι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

cougr said:


> Αυτό θα πει κωλοτούμπα στο μάνι-μάνι.


Υποθέτω «μάνι μάνι» από το ιταλ. mani maniaca "χείρες μανιώδεις", παναπεί χειρογλύκανο — σωστά;


----------



## cougr (Jan 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω «μάνι μάνι» από το ιταλ. mani maniaca "χείρες μανιώδεις", παναπεί χειρογλύκανο — σωστά;



:lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Η επιλογή του νήματος μπορεί να είναι αντιφατική σε σχέση με την ιστορική διάσταση της είδησης, γιατί, αν νομίσατε ότι η εβδομάδα αυτή μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ιστορική λόγω του «πρώτη φορά αριστερά», η Βρετανία έχει τη δική της ιστορική έκπληξη.



Oops. Ελπίζω και το «πρώτη φορά αριστερά» να μην αποδειχτεί κάτι σαν three-day wonder.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://time.com/3674807/john-oliver-net-neutrality-civil-forfeiture-miss-america/


Ενδιαφέρον!

Για τις γυμνόστηθες:
Publisher News UK has previously publicly argued, in the face of mounting opposition from critics including the No More Page 3 campaign, that the feature remains popular with its readers and those who want rid of it do not buy the paper.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2015)

Υπερυδροφοβία, η σταγόνα νερού αναπηδάει ολόκληρη πάνω σε επιφάνεια κάθετη προς τη γωνία πτώσης, ώσπου απομακρύνεται. Χωρίς φθαρτή χημική επένδυση, με λέιζερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2015)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αλλά υποψιάζομαι και πολύ ακριβό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2015)

Ελεύθερος/η απάτης (Le Figaro)


----------



## ksinila (Feb 1, 2015)

πώς κάνουμε νέο θέμα σε αυτό το φορουμ πια;


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

ksinila said:


> πώς κάνουμε νέο θέμα σε αυτό το φορουμ πια;



Για να φτιάξουμε νέο νήμα, πάμε πρώτα στη γενική σελίδα του φόρουμ όπου εμφανίζονται όλες οι ενότητες, από κει στην ενότητα που μας ενδιαφέρει, π.χ. στο English-Greek queries, και πατάμε στο μεγάλο βαθυκόκκινο (μάλλον βυσσινί) κουμπί που βρίσκεται ψηλά, πάνω από τον κατάλογο των νημάτων, και γράφει: *+ Post New Thread *με λευκά γράμματα.

Στην οθόνη που θα εμφανιστεί, συμπληρώνουμε τίτλο και κείμενο και πατώντας το κουμπί *Submit New Thread *κάτω δεξιά από το κείμενο, δημοσιεύεται το νέο νήμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

Matt Adamczyk, Wisconsin's newly elected Republican treasurer, is so committed to cutting needless expenses that he has promised to eliminate his own office. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2015)

Η Βουλή των Κοινοτήτων του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου υπερψήφισε σήμερα το σχέδιο νόμου που επιτρέπει μία παραλλαγή εξωσωματικής γονιμοποίησης, που χρησιμοποιεί γενετικό υλικό τριών ατόμων. Η Μεγάλη Βρετανία αναμένεται να γίνει η πρώτη χώρα που θα υιοθετήσει σχετική νομοθεσία. Το μέτρο πρέπει να εγκριθεί και από τη Βουλή των Λόρδων (Άνω Βουλή), η οποία ωστόσο σπάνια αντιτίθεται στην Κάτω Βουλή. Συγκεκριμένα, 382 βουλευτές ψήφισαν υπέρ και 128 κατά της τεχνικής, στόχος της οποίας είναι η πρόληψη γενετικών ασθενειών, με την «αντικατάσταση» προβληματικού μιτοχονδριακού DNA με υλικό από υγιές άτομο. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2015)

Costas said:


> Η Βουλή των Κοινοτήτων του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου υπερψήφισε σήμερα το σχέδιο νόμου που επιτρέπει μία παραλλαγή εξωσωματικής γονιμοποίησης, που χρησιμοποιεί γενετικό υλικό τριών ατόμων.... Πηγή: www.lifo.gr



Εεμ... what? Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβές αυτό. Το DNA προέρχεται στην ουσία από δυο άτομα μόνο. Θα ήταν γενετικά αλλόκοτο να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο. Στην ουσία πρόκειται για επιμόλυνση παρά για συμμετοχή στον γενετικό κώδικα. Κάτι ανάλογο -σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό- ίσως συμβαίνει και με τις παρένθετες μητέρες. Στην ουσία δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο παιδί.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
Three-parent baby (Wikipedia)

Three-parent babies are human offspring with three genetic parents, created through a specialized form of In vitro fertilisation in which the future baby's mitochondrial DNA comes from a third party.[SUP][1][2][3] [/SUP]The procedure is intended to prevent mitochondrial diseases including Diabetes mellitus and deafness and some heart and liver conditions.[SUP][4][/SUP] It is the subject of considerable controversy in the field of bioethics. The procedure is not currently approved for general use in any country. However, in the United Kingdom,[SUP][4][/SUP] a draft law was debated and approved in February 2015.


Alana Saarinen (born 2000) is a girl from the US conceived through an infertility treatment known as cytoplasmic transfer and has DNA from three biological parents. She is the daughter of Sharon and Paul Saarinen, and a third donor. (However, the first person born using cytoplasmic transfer was Emma Ott of Pennsylvania in 1997.)

Before Alana's birth, her parents had gone through four attempts to have a baby through numerous IVF procedures without success. The fifth attempt using cytoplasmic transfer succeeded. The treatment involved the transfer of a third donor's cytoplasm, containing healthy mitochondria, to Sharon Saarinen's egg with unhealthy mitochondria. The egg was then fertilized with Paul Saarinen's sperm. During the process of transferring DNA, some DNA from the donor was in the embryo. Ninety-nine percent of Alana's genetic material is from her parents, and her one percent is from the third donor.
[...]


The girl with three biological parents (BBC)

Alana Saarinen loves playing golf and the piano, listening to music and hanging out with friends. In those respects, she's like many teenagers around the world. Except she's not, because every cell in Alana's body isn't like mine and yours - Alana is one of a few people in the world who have DNA from three people.

"A lot of people say I have facial features from my mum, my eyes look like my dad… I have some traits from them and my personality is the same too," says Alana.

"I also have DNA from a third lady. But I wouldn't consider her a third parent, I just have some of her mitochondria."

Mitochondria are often called the cell's factories. They are the bits that create the energy all of our cells need to work, and keep the body functioning. But they also contain a little bit of DNA.

Alana Saarinen is one of only 30 to 50 people in the world who have some mitochondria, and therefore a bit of DNA, from a third person. She was conceived through a pioneering infertility treatment in the USA which was later banned.
[...]


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Three-parent baby (Wikipedia)
> 
> During the process of transferring DNA, some DNA from the donor was in the embryo. Ninety-nine percent of Alana's genetic material is from her parents, and her one percent is from the third donor.



Αυτό είναι μάλλον τυπογραφικό λάθος. Το μιτοχονδριακό DNA είναι μόλις 37 από τα περίπου 20.000 γονίδια του ανθρώπινου DNA. Υπόψιν ότι η μέση γονιδιακή απόσταση μεταξύ ατόμων του είδους μας είναι της τάξης του 0,1%. Στην ουσία το μόνο που μπορεί να κληρονομήσει ένα άτομο από αυτόν τον "τρίτο" γονέα είναι κάποια μιτοχονδριακή πάθηση. Οπότε βρίσκω παραπλανητική την πληροφορία ότι πρόκειται για DNA τριών ατόμων.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2015)

...
Δεν το έβαλα για αντίλογο, αλλά σαν υλικό (και πηγή για άλλες πηγές) για τη συζήτηση. 
Και φαίνεται πως πιάνει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2015)

Μπα, δεν νομίζω να είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος σε peer-reviewed journal: http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(13)03290-1/pdf (άρθρο) και http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(13)03290-1/ppt (εικόνες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Γράφει κάπου ότι η Alana κληρονόμησε το 1% του DNA της από mtDNA τρίτου; Αφού τα γονίδια που μεταφέρει το mtDNA είναι πολύ μικρότερο κομμάτι του συνόλου (μικρότερο από 0.2%). Και φυσικά αυτό δεν ισχύει καθόλου αν ο δότης είναι π.χ. η αδερφή της βιολογικής μητέρας (γιατί θα έχουν ακριβώς ίδιο mtDNA).


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2015)

Προφανώς εφόσον το όλο εγχείρημα έχει σκοπό να αποφευχθούν κληρονομικές αρρώστιες, δεν θα είναι η δότρια αδερφή της μητέρας. 
Από την άλλη το 0.02% είναι ένα μικρό ποσοστό. Δε βλέπω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ακριβολογίας. 1% είναι το ευκολότερο μέγεθος για λαϊκές περιγραφές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2015)

Εμένα το βασικό θέμα μου είναι με το αρχικό άρθρο που λέει για DNA τριών ατόμων. Εφόσον γράφεις εκλαϊκευμένα, πρέπει να έχεις υπόψη τι καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος απ' αυτό. Κι αυτό που καταλαβαίνει κανείς είναι ότι το παιδί ενδέχεται να κληρονομήσει χαρακτηριστικά κι από τρίτο άτομο. Αυτό είναι ψευδές. Ούτε η προσωπικότητα ούτε τα χαρακτηριστικά του, ούτε ο σωματότυπος ούτε κάποιο άλλο χαρακτηριστικό θα επηρεαστεί στο ελάχιστο. Τα 37 γονίδια του mtDNA δεν κωδικοποιούν τίποτα απ' αυτά που αντιλαμβανόμαστε σαν κληρονομικά χαρακτηριστικά. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κληρονομήσεις είναι κάποια πάθηση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2015)

Το σημερινό προβαλλόμενο άρθρο της Wikipedia για τον γυναικείο γεννητικό ακρωτηριασμό (στις χώρες όπου γίνεται έχει διάφορα ονόματα, όπως π.χ. "λουτρό") είναι πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και πλήρες, αφού παρουσιάζει και την κριτική στις καμπάνιες καταπολέμησής του και επίσης κάνει παραλληλισμούς με την καθ' ημάς γυναικεία κοσμητική χειρουργική και τις χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις στα διαφυλικά (; intersex) παιδιά. Ένα πράμα (από τα πάμπολλα) που δεν ήξερα είναι ότι οι Κούρδοι του Ιράκ είναι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό ρέκτες της πρακτικής αυτής. Άλλο παράπλευρο υπερκειμενικό κέρδος είναι ότι έμαθα την ύπαρξη άλλοτε στις αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες του λεγόμενου bundling ή tarrying.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2015)

Η ακατάληπτη γραφή των γιατρών φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2015)

Μου προκαλεί εντύπωση που άφησες ασχολίαστο το ότι η παρουσιαζόμενη μετατροπή απόλυτων αριθμών σε πιθανότητες είναι λανθασμένη μεθοδολογικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2015)

Μπορεί επειδή είναι από χιουμοριστικό σάιτ. :)

ΥΓ: κατά λάθος το έφερα εδώ, ήθελα να το ανεβάσω σε κάποιο από τα χιουμοριστικά νήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος με ποιον νόμο της φυσικής γίνεται να χιονίζει σ' όλην την Ελλάδα, ακόμη και σε όλον τον νομό Θεσσαλονίκης αλλά όχι μέσα στην πόλη. Καταγγέλω αυτόν τον νόμο ως συνταγματικό και απαιτώ την άμεση απόσυρσή του.:angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2015)

*Δεν* χιονίζει σε *όλη* την Ελλάδα. Παρακαλούνται όμως οι κάτοικοι περιοχών όπου χιονίζει να στείλουν μιαν άσπρη μέρα και στους υπόλοιπους από εμάς...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Εντάξει, χιόνισε όμως σε κάποια φάση μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη και τον Ιανουάριο, σωστά; Δάκτυλος των Αθηνών είναι, είμαι βέβαιος. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2015)

Στην Κηφισιά πάντως χιονίζει από τις πέντε το πρωί που κοίταξα έξω. Μέχρι κατά τις οχτώ δεν το έστρωνε επειδή ήταν βρεγμένα κάτω, αλλά είναι τόσο πυκνό που έκτοτε άρχισε να το ψιλοστρώνει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, χιόνισε όμως σε κάποια φάση μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη και τον Ιανουάριο, σωστά; Δάκτυλος των Αθηνών είναι, είμαι βέβαιος. :)


Βρε κάτι κολλήματα! Πέρα από συμπρωτεύουσα, θέλετε να γίνετε και συνχιονίζουσα;  Άσε που αν χιονίσει, δεν θα έχετε μετρό να μετακινηθείτε...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στην Κηφισιά πάντως χιονίζει από τις πέντε το πρωί που κοίταξα έξω. Μέχρι κατά τις οχτώ δεν το έστρωνε επειδή ήταν βρεγμένα κάτω, αλλά είναι τόσο πυκνό που έκτοτε άρχισε να το ψιλοστρώνει.


To γρουσούζεψε ο Hellegennes και σταμάτησε!...


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Robert Herzstein, Historian Who Linked a U.N. Leader to Nazi War Crimes, Dies at 75
By SAM ROBERTS

Mr. Herzstein's prodigious archival research on behalf of the World Jewish Congress helped uncover Kurt Waldheim's veiled ties to Nazi war crimes. 

Να σημειώσω ότι σ' ένα βιβλίο του Μαρκ Μάζοουερ είχα διαβάσει οι κατηγορίες αυτές τελικά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν, αλλά δεν έδινε εξηγήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Στη σελίδα της Βίκι για τον Βαλντχάιμ υπάρχουν οι σχετικές εξηγήσεις, και λέει τί αποδείχτηκε και τί δεν αποδείχτηκε. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές, το ζουμί ήταν ότι εμφανίστηκαν αυτά μόλις ένα μήνα πριν τις προεδρικές εκλογές της Αυστρίας, όπου είχε μεγάλο προβάδισμα, και μάλλον θα έπεφταν στο κενό αν δεν το υιοθετούσε το ζήτημα το ΠΕΣ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Α, μάλιστα, ευχ!

Αγκρ!
Το δεύτερο τεύχος του διμηνιαίου εντύπου “Μηδενιστική Πορεία για τη διάχυση της Φωτιάς και του Χάους :scared: τεύχος 2ο Μάιος – Ιούνιος – Ιούλιος 2013″, το οποίο εκδίδεται από το Μέτωπο Αναρχομηδενιστικής Συνείδησης για τη Διάχυση του Αρνητικού. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)

...
There _is _such a thing as a free lunch, after all, a whole year's worth:

*Man uses first-class plane ticket to eat free for a year*

A man in China purchased a first-class plane ticket — and used it to eat a year’s worth of free meals at the VIP lounge at Xi’an International Airport.

The frequent diner purchased a first-class, fully refundable ticket aboard Eastern China Airline. He used the ticket to gain access to the airport’s VIP lounge, where high-rolling travelers dine for free, according to a report last week in the Chinese-language newspaper Kwong Wah Yit Poh in Malaysia. The man re-booked his first-class ticket over and over again and kept the gravy train rolling.

Eastern China Airlines officials only recently figured out the man’s scheme after noticing his single ticket being re-booked 300 times over one year, according to the newspaper report. Airline officials admitted there was nothing they could do to stop the frequent diner. A spokeswoman for the carrier called the man’s free-meal scheme a “rare act.” Still, Eastern China Airlines officials confronted him, and the human meal ticket stopped chowing down.

The freeloader ended up cashing in his fully refundable ticket and getting back all his money.


Και το εισιτήριο ολόκληρο και ο κύριος χορτάτος. Αν αρτυστείς, να είν' αρνί, κι αν κλέψεις, πρώτη θέση. :laugh:

Διασταύρωση δεν έκατσα να κάνω, αλλά δεν έχει σημασία. Se non è vero, è ben trovato.


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2015)

Πιθανόν ο κύριος να εργάζεται κοντά στο αεροδρόμιο, γιατί για ένα ή δύο πιάτα φαΐ δεν πας τριάντα χιλιόμετρα κάθε μέρα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2015)

Το θετικό είναι ότι παραδέχτηκε το λάθος του.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2015)

Το ωραίο είναι (πέρα από το αν πρόκειται για αληθινό επεισόδιο ή όχι) η λεξιπλαστική ιδέα: Biblophile ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2015)

Costas said:


> Το ωραίο είναι (πέρα από το αν πρόκειται για αληθινό επεισόδιο ή όχι) η λεξιπλαστική ιδέα: Biblophile ;)



Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ χτες που το διάβασα. 

Το κακό είναι ότι, στη συνέχεια, μερικοί περνάνε σε άλλο στάδιο: στο Bible thumper, στα σκληρά.
Ενώ με το bibliophile ο κύριος Ρέι κατάλαβε Bible humper.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Προσέξτε επίπεδο της κατίγκως που σπικάρει σε σποτάκι του ΣΚΑΙ που σατιρίζει τον φαιδρό Μπαρούφακα (το -άκης είναι understatement):

I'm a Roma = Είμαι Ρωμιός
Handelsblatt = Χαίντελμπλατ
Charlie Hebdo = Τσάρλι Χήμπντο (άντε Χέμπντο, δεν έχω ριπλέι)


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Για πες κάτι παραπανω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Κρίμα, κι είχα όχι αναγκαστικά κακή γνώμη (κάπου στη μέση, με επιφυλάξεις, λόγω που δεν τον είχα διαβάσει ποτέ) για τον Πανούση (τον ποινικολόγο-υπουργό, όχι τον άλλον...). Διάβασα την απάντησή του στο άρθρο της Έλενας Ακρίτα για τον εξαφανισμένο φοιτητή και καράφλιασα με το ατελείωτο σεντόνι από εκτός τόπου θεωρητικολογίες, ύφους κατάλληλου μόνο για επιστημονικό συμπόσιο (και πάλι!...), για να απαντήσει τελικά ως αρμόδιος υπουργός στα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα της Ακρίτα με 3 υστερόγραφα τουιτερικής συντομίας. Αλλά γιατί γράφω εδώ; Νά γιατί: πρόσεξα πως έχει ένα, τελείως αδικαίωτο από τα πράγματα, διανοουμενίστικο τικ να χωρίζει συχνά-πυκνά τις σύνθετες λέξεις, την πρόθεση από την κεφαλή, με ενωτικό, για να δώσει υποτίθεται ένα δεύτερο επίπεδο ανάγνωσης στις υψιπετείς καθηγητικούρες του:

Οι εν-τάσεις και οι συγ-κρούσεις μέσα στο εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον
Η σύγκρουση λέξεων και κινήσεων συχνά υποκρύπτει μια πιο κρίσιμη «δια-μάχη» αλληλεγγύης και ατομικισμού, ανεκτικότητας και ατομικισμού την οποία καλούνται οι νέοι να δια-χειριστούν. [βλ. όμως το τελευταίο παράδειγμα...]
Το σχολείο που πληγώνει αντί να εκ-παιδεύσει
οι περικυκλωμένοι από «όχι» και «μη» έφηβοι διαμορφώνουν τους όρους μιας «αντι-δραστικής» επιθετικότητας [η μόνη φορά που το ενωτικό μπορείς να πεις ότι έχει λόγο ύπαρξης]
Το πέρασμα από τα παιδιά σε κίνδυνο στα επικίνδυνα παιδιά είναι τόσο εύκολο ή τόσο δύσκολο όσο εμείς -οι ενήλικες κλειδοκράτορες- το (δια)χειριζόμαστε. [κακώς βάλατε παρένθεση, κ. καθηγητά, ψηφίζω ενωτικό κι εδώ, όπως στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα!]

ΥΓ. Όποιος κατάλαβε το νόημα της τελευταίας πρότασης, ας μας πει: "Το πέρασμα είναι τόσο εύκολο ή τόσο δύσκολο όσο εμείς το (δια)χειριζόμαστε".
ΥΓ2. Το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα που έχει προκύψει με τον εξαφανισμένο φοιτητή είναι ζήτημα περάσματος ενός "παιδιού" από παιδί σε κίνδυνο σε επικίνδυνο παιδί; Ή μήπως μπέρδεψε ο κ. καθηγητής τις ημερίδες;

Edit: Βρήκα κι άλλα:
συχνά καταλήγουν σε ανομικές εκ-ρήξεις [εδώ, εντάξει, έχει νόημα]
ή συμπεριφορές βίαιης αντί-δρασης
η διάβρωση των δια-προσωπικών σχέσεων (relational aggression)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Για πες κάτι παραπανω.



I'm a Roma = Είμαι Ρωμιός
Το I'm a Roma που τουιτάρισε ειρωνικά ο Μπαρούφακας, αυτή το μετέφρασε στο σποτάκι "Είμαι Ρωμιός"

Handelsblatt = Χαίντελμπλατ
Συνέντευξη του Χαμπέμους Αστέραμ Τηλεόπτικουμ στο συγκεκριμένο φύλλο. Έτσι το κεφαλοκλείδωσε η κατίγκω. Ίσως άκουγε εκείνη τη στιγμή τον Μεσσία

Charlie Hebdo = Τσάρλι Χήμπντο (άντε Χέμπντο, δεν έχω ριπλέι)
Άλλη συνέντευξη του Φαιδρότατου, στο συγκεκριμένο έντυπο. Έτσι το ξεστόμισε η κατίγκω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2015)

Παράκληση: Χρειαζόμαστε συνδέσμους.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Για την επιστολή Πανούση, εδώ (Lifo).

Μάλιστα τώρα βλέπω και άρθρο (πάντα Lifo) που τη σχολιάζει όπως εγώ:

Η μακροσκελέστατη επιστολή του (όπου μόνο στο τέλος, και για λίγες σειρούλες μπαίνει στην ουσία του θέματος, σε κάτι Υστερόγραφα) πιο πολύ θόλωσε τα νερά, παρά καθησύχασε ότι το Υπουργείο (= η αστυνομία) κάνει τα πάντα για να βρεθεί άμεσα ο αγνοούμενος. Διάβασα ολόκληρη την επιστολή Πανούση (λίγοι πιστεύω μπορούν να το ισχυριστούν αυτό). Απ' τις 1.400 λέξεις, μόλις οι 107 ήταν για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα! Οι υπόλοιπες 1.300 ήταν ακαδημαϊκές αναλύσεις που εμένα μου φάνηκαν ελαφρώς λάιτ για τους bullies, για το πώς το bullying και οι συγκρούσεις δεν είναι απαραίτητα εγκληματική βία («δεν παραπέμπουν υποχρεωτικά στην "εγκληματική βία" αφού τα υφέρποντα ή και εμφανή κίνητρα συνδέονται περισσότερο με το γόητρο, το παληκαριλίκι, την ισχύ, την εξουσία ή ακόμα με την ανισότητα και την υποβάθμιση»), για το πώς «δράστης και θύμα εναλλάσσονται», για το πώς ο εκφοβισμός αφορά και τις διαφορετικότητες μαθητών («απόκτηση δύναμης ή προκλητικά θύματα») κλπ κλπ κλπ. Είναι καθηγητής και ξέρει το θέμα καλά, οπότε δέχομαι ότι εγώ διαβάζω λάθος αυτά περί «προκλητικών θυμάτων» και περί «παληκαρικιού» ("boys will be boys").

Όμως και μετά απ' τις 1.300 ακαδημαϊκές και ελαφρώς βαρετές (ομιχλώδεις;) λέξεις του, φτάνοντας στο σημείο να μάθουμε τι κάνει ο ίδιος πολιτικά και πρακτικά μιλώντας, μαθαίνουμε ότι: 

κλπ. κλπ.

Για το σποτάκι του Σκάι, το είδα στην τηλεόραση, σήμερα το μεσημέρι, κάπου μεταξύ 15.30 και 16.30, στην απογευματινή εκπομπή ενός παρουσιαστή που έχει σχολιασμό της επικαιρότητας. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει λινκ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 3, 2015)

Costas said:


> Για το σποτάκι του Σκάι, το είδα στην τηλεόραση, σήμερα το μεσημέρι, κάπου μεταξύ 15.30 και 16.30, στην απογευματινή εκπομπή ενός παρουσιαστή που έχει σχολιασμό της επικαιρότητας. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει λινκ.


www.skai.gr/player/tv/?mmid=257274


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Μπράβο, αυτό είναι. Το σποτάκι ξεκινά στο 54:25.


----------



## pontios (Mar 5, 2015)

Since we're discussing "anything under the sun", how about the sun's lost siblings?
One likely candidate has been discovered, about 110 light-years away.
I found this interesting... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VOW4xdHd7U


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2015)

Βλέπω κάθε μέρα στις ειδήσεις αυτές τις μέρες να στήνονται σε ουρές έξω από υποκαταστήματα του ΙΚΑ διάφοροι ταλαίπωροι. Δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να δώσουν τις πολλές και διάφορες λύσεις που υπάρχουν και να τις γνωστοποιήσουν στον κόσμο να μην περιμένει; Τέτοιος συνδυασμός αδιαφορίας για την ταλαιπωρία των συμπολιτών μας και ανόθευτης βλακείας δεν έχουν συγκινήσει έναν εκσυγχρονιστή του συστήματος; Ανάπηρη κοινωνία καταντήσαμε!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2015)

Βασικά, η ανανέωση των βιβλιαρίων γίνεται πια ηλεκτρονικά και ούτε καν χρειάζεται κι αυτή, διότι οι φορείς έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί για το ποια βιβλιάρια ισχύουν - υπάρχουν δηλαδή όλα στο σύστημα:

Για τους άμεσα ασφαλισμένους, που έχουν τις απαιτούμενες προϋποθέσεις (τουλάχιστον 50 ημέρες ασφάλισης το έτος 2014), έχουμε ήδη αναγγείλει ηλεκτρονικά την ανανέωση της ασφαλιστικής τους ικανότητας στο Εθνικό Μητρώο Δικαιούχων Περίθαλψης, ώστε οι πάροχοι υγείας (νοσοκομεία, κλινικές, ιατροί, διαγνωστικά κέντρα κ.λ.π.) να τους εξυπηρετούν με την επίδειξη του ατομικού βιβλιαρίου υγείας, χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες και κυρίως χωρίς να απαιτείται προσέλευσή τους στις υπηρεσίες μας.

Τα προστατευόμενα μέλη (σύζυγοι και τέκνα έως 18 ετών) των ασφαλισμένων δικαιούχων περίθαλψης, εξυπηρετούνται από τους παρόχους υγείας χωρίς περαιτέρω διαδικασίες, έστω και αν δεν διαθέτουν Αριθμό Μητρώου Ασφαλισμένου / Α.Μ.Α. (δηλ. δεν έχουν απογραφεί), αρκεί να επιδείξουν ατομικό και οικογενειακό βιβλιάριο υγείας, στο οποίο είναι καταχωρημένα.​
http://www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/press/20150227.cfm

Με πιο απλά λόγια: η ανανέωση γίνεται μέσω ίντερνετ και ακόμα και «η γιαγιά στο χωριό» δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να την κάνει, γιατί το νοσοκομείο και ο γιατρός της έχουν ήδη ενημερωθεί αν ισχύει το βιβλιάριό της ή όχι. 

Χτες, ο διευθυντής του ΙΚΑ δήλωσε μάλιστα ότι το σύστημα ηλεκτρονικής απογραφής θα ισχύει από βδομάδα και για τους έμμεσα ασφαλισμένους, δηλαδή για τα προστατευόμενα μέλη (θυμίζω ότι ούτε αυτό ήταν απαραίτητο να γίνει, βλ. 2η παράγραφο παραπάνω). Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι ουρές είναι αιτία του λουδιτισμού (ή λουδισμού :)) των ασφαλισμένων (ποιος ξέρει, μπορεί να είναι κατά του τεχνοφασισμού) και δε φταίει το ΙΚΑ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ...και δε φταίει το ΙΚΑ.



Τα διάβασα κι εγώ αυτά σε διάφορα σάιτ και, επειδή δεν πιστεύω ότι η άγνοια του μέσου πολίτη συνδυάζεται με τόσο υψηλή τάση προς το μαζοχισμό, νομίζω ότι κάποια ευθύνη υπάρχει και στα υποκαταστήματα που δεν έβαλαν μια μεγάλη πινακίδα να γράφει «Κάντε ουρές στο σπίτι σας. Από εμάς δεν χρειάζεστε τίποτα». Ή κάτι πιο επεξηγηματικό.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2015)

Μα αυτό είχε γίνει και πέρσι, που το ΙΚΑ έστελνε το αυτοκόλλητο με το ταχυδρομείο σπίτι. Εγώ δηλαδή το πιστεύω. Ίσως, πέρα από το λουδιτισμό, να εξηγείται και από την παντελή έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης που έχουν οι Έλληνες στο κράτος. Σου λέει ο άλλος «ας πάω, δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται». Σαν τους συνταξιούχους που σηκώνουν κάθε 1η του μήνα όλη τους τη σύνταξη από την τράπεζα (εντάξει, τώρα πια ίσως έχουν πιο βάσιμες αιτίες) και μάλιστα από το γκισέ, όχι από το ΑΤΜ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

1) Εγώ πρέπει κάθε χρόνο να βγάζω βεβαίωση ότι έχω τα απαραίτητα ένσημα στο αρμόδιο για τους ξεναγούς υποκατάστημα και να την πηγαίνω στο άλλο υποκατάστημα, εκεί που ανήκω βάσει κατοικίας. 2) Για να ανανεώσω το βιβλιάριο της γυναίκας μου πρέπει να προσκομίσει υπεύθυνη δήλωση και εκκαθαριστικό της Εφορίας για να δουν ότι δεν έχει η ίδια εισοδήματα από μισθωτές. Η υπεύθυνη δήλωση δεν αρκεί.

Τώρα, γιατί το ένα υποκατάστημα δεν στέλνει τη βεβαίωση στο άλλο, δεν ξέρω. Γιατί το ΙΚΑ δεν τραβάει το εκκαθαριστικό της γυναίκας μου από το ΚΕΠΥΟ, δεν ξέρω. Λουδίτης πάντως δεν είμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2015)

Το κύριο πρόβλημα («δεν υπάρχει ακόμη η σχετική εφαρμογή», είπε ο διοικητής) ήταν για τους ανέργους. Το ΙΚΑ γνωρίζει ήδη (θαυμαστικόν!) ποιοι εργάστηκαν πέρσι (από τα ένσημά τους) αλλά όχι και ποιοι ήταν άνεργοι για να τους ενημερώσει αυτόματα. Αν υπήρχε ένα ταμείο προφανώς άνεργοι θα ήταν οι υπόλοιποι, αλλά δεν...

Φυσικά, μαζί με αυτούς πηγαίνουν και λοιπές κατηγορίες όπως αυτές που αναφέρατε. (Πάντως, το πρωί, άκουσα τον διοικητή σε σύντομη παρέμβαση να λέει ότι πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε 2-3 πολύ υποστελεχωμένα καταστήματα -- Καλλιθέα, Νέο Κόσμο, Παγκράτι) και διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι τα κανάλια στέλνουν εκεί κάμερες και δημιουργούν υπερβολικές εντυπώσεις. Προφανώς δεν είναι ώρα να του χαλάνε το ίματζ, τώρα που διαπραγματεύεται την τεχνοκρατική παραμονή του στη διοίκηση και με αυτή την κυβέρνηση (τέταρτη νομίζω, στη σειρά).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 6, 2015)

Κώστα, είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική σου, ωστόσο η άποψή μου είναι ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογούν τις ουρές. Θυμάμαι ας πούμε χαρακτηριστικά σκηνές από πέρσι, όπου φώναζαν οι υπάλληλοι «θα σας στείλουμε τα αυτοκόλλητα στο σπίτι» και ο κόσμος δεν έφευγε, περίμενε να το πάρει από εκεί.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως όσην ώρα περίμενα τη σειρά μου _μέσα_ (άσε το _έξω_), στους γκισέδες, δεν είδα κανέναν να τον διώχνουν λέγοντάς του "θα σας στείλουμε τα αυτοκόλλητα". Άλλωστε, όλες αυτές οι κατηγορίες που ανέφερε ο Δόκτωρ είναι τόσο πολλοί, δεν χρειάζονται σώνει και καλά άλλοι για να φτιαχτεί μια ουρά. Αλλά τι είναι αυτή η ουρά μπροστά σ' εκείνες που σχηματίζονταν έξω από το Αλλοδαπών; Οπότε πάλι προνομιούχοι είμαστε. :clap:


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

(lifo)
Με ειρωνικά σχόλια αντιμετωπίστηκε η Ελλάδα και στην παρουσίαση του γερμανικού τελικού για την επιλογή του τραγουδιού που θα πάει στη Γιουροβίζιον. Αυτή τη φορά ήταν η παρουσιάστρια του διαγωνισμού Barbara Schoeneberger η οποία κατά τη διάρκεια της βραδιάς και με αφορμή τη συμμετοχή και της Αυστραλίας στην φετινή διοργάνωση, είπε ότι πρόκειται για μια ωραία έκπληξη, αν και βρίσκεται εκτός Ευρώπης... Για να συμπληρώσει στη συνέχεια ως αστείο, ότι και η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα εκτός Ευρώπης! «Αναρωτιέστε όλοι από το σπίτι σας... "Μα η Αυστραλία δεν είναι στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση". Αλλά, ούτε η Ελλάδα ανήκει στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, αλλά τους επιτρέπεται να τραγουδήσουν και αυτοί», ανέφερε με το κοινό να χειροκροτεί.

Καλά λέει η κοπέλα: αφού Ινδοευρωπαίοι = Indogermanen, και αφού οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν την τύχη να είναι Germanen, άρα δεν είναι στην Ευρώπη και κατά μείζονα λόγο ούτε στην ΕΕ. Τώρα, γιατί μίλησε για ΕΕ και όχι για Ευρώπη προκειμένου για τη Γιουροβίζιον, απορίας άξιον.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Αφιέρωσα δέκα λεπτά και διάβασα τις πρώτες παραγράφους του άρθρου Selma to Montgomery marches της Wikipedia, μέρες που 'ναι:

The three Selma to Montgomery marches in 1965 were part of the Selma Voting Rights Movement and led to the passage that year of the Voting Rights Act, a landmark federal achievement of the 1960s American Civil Rights Movement. Activists publicized the three protest marches to walk the 54-mile highway from Selma to the Alabama state capital of Montgomery as showing the desire of black American citizens to exercise their constitutional right to vote, in defiance of segregationist repression.

A series of discriminatory requirements and practices disenfranchised most of the millions of African Americans across the South since the turn of the century. The African American group known as The Dallas County Voters League (DCVL) launched a voters registration campaign in Selma in 1963. Joined by organizers from the Student Nonviolent Coordinating Committee (SNCC), they began working that year in a renewed effort to register black voters. Finding resistance by white officials to be intractable, even after the Civil Rights Act of 1964 ended segregation, the DCVL invited Rev. Martin Luther King Jr. and the activists of the Southern Christian Leadership Conference (SCLC) to join them. SCLC brought many prominent civil rights and civic leaders to Selma in January 1965. Local and regional protests began, with 3,000 people arrested by the end of February.

On February 26, 1965, activist and deacon Jimmie Lee Jackson died after being mortally shot several days earlier by a state trooper during a peaceful march in Marion, Alabama. To defuse and refocus the community's outrage, SCLC Director of Direct Action James Bevel, who was directing SCLC's Selma Voting Rights Movement, called for a march of dramatic length, from Selma to the state capital of Montgomery.[1][2] Bevel had been working on his Alabama Project for voting rights since late 1963.

The first march took place on March 7, 1965. Bevel, Amelia Boynton, and others helped organize it. The march gained the nickname "Bloody Sunday" after its 600 marchers were attacked at the Edmund Pettus Bridge after leaving Selma; state troopers and county posse attacked the unarmed marchers with billy clubs and tear gas. Law enforcement beat Boynton unconscious; media publicized a picture of her lying wounded on the bridge worldwide.[3]

The second march took place March 9. Troopers, police, and marchers confronted each other, but when the troopers stepped aside to let them pass, King led the marchers back to the church.[4] He was seeking protection by a federal court for the march. That night, a white group beat and murdered civil rights activist James Reeb, a Unitarian Universalist[5] minister from Boston, who had come to Selma to march in the second march. Many other clergy and sympathizers from across the country also attended the second march.

The violence of "Bloody Sunday" and of Reeb's death led to a national outcry and some acts of civil disobedience, targeting both the Alabama state and federal governments. The protesters demanded protection for the Selma marchers and a new federal voting rights law to enable African Americans to register and vote without harassment. President Lyndon Johnson, whose administration had been working on a voting rights law, held a televised joint session of Congress on March 15 to ask for the bill's introduction and passage.

With Governor Wallace refusing to protect the marchers, President Johnson committed to do so. The third march started March 21. Protected by 2,000 soldiers of the U.S. Army, 1,900 members of the Alabama National Guard under Federal command, and many FBI agents and Federal Marshals, the marchers averaged 10 miles (16 km) a day along U.S. Route 80, known in Alabama as the "Jefferson Davis Highway". The marchers arrived in Montgomery on March 24 and at the Alabama State Capitol on March 25.[6] With thousands having joined the campaign, 25,000 people entered the capital city that day in support of voting rights.

The route is memorialized as the Selma To Montgomery Voting Rights Trail, and is a U.S. National Historic Trail.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

(Wikipedia, pengő)
The Hungarian economy could only be stabilized by the introduction of a new currency, and therefore, on 1 August 1946, the forint was reintroduced at a rate of 400 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 (400 octillion) = 4×10[SUP]29[/SUP] pengő, dropping 29 zeroes from the old currency.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Ai se eu te pengő!


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ai se eu te pengő!



Ασήμωσέ με, Mátyás. 







Ai se eu te pego / Sexy-Sexy (Hungarian version) - Klasz Andreas


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

...
Hunga Tonga volcano eruption forms new S Pacific island

A new island has been formed in the South Pacific after the eruption of an underwater volcano in Tonga.






Photo by Gianpiero Orbassano

Images have emerged of the island's surface, 45km (28 miles) north-west of Tonga's capital, Nuku'alofa. The island - which is 500m (1,640 feet) long - was formed after an eruption at the Hunga Tonga volcano that started in December. One scientist said the island was likely to be highly unstable, and dangerous to visitors.

The volcano - the full name of which is Hunga Tonga-Hunga Ha'apai - erupted for the second time in five years in December.
...

Gianpiero Orbassano, who owns a hotel in Tonga, travelled to the island with two friends and said he was likely to make another trip soon. "It's really quite solid once you are on it and it's quite high," he said. "It felt quite safe - the only difficult thing was getting out of the boat on to the island. The surface was hot, you could feel it. And climbing it was hard in the bright sun."
...

—Να μεταναστεύσουμε; Και πού να πάμε;
—They're gonna nail us no matter what we do. So we might as well have a good time...






Tonga, Tonga, Tonga! That new place is hot! 

Hmmm... Hunga Tonga? Well, it figures. And it shows.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2015)

Εντωμεταξύ κι εγώ πριν λίγο ήμουν νοερά στην Τόνγκα, καθώς —ως πνευματική άσκηση— τσεκάριζα πόσους απ' τους κωδικούς που γράφει στην πλάκα του τούτο 'δώ μπορούσα να θυμηθώ από μνήμης. :) (hint: το TBU είναι στην Τόνγκα)


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ...(hint: το TBU είναι στην Τόνγκα)



TBU: To be updated -to include new island(s). Update time TBA.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

Δεν φτάνει που δεν ανανεώνει το ΥπΕξ τη σύμβαση του κου Χατζημαρκάκη, ξέχασε κι ο ίδιος του να ανανεώσει το domain name του — με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να το έχει μια εταιρία με ρούχα για εύσωμες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jorgo_Chatzimarkakis#External_links


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

Επιτέλους η πρώτη, δυναμική, ιδιωτικοποίηση: http://www.tokoulouri.com/economy/sterg_iou/


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2015)

O -E-Κ-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ο-Σ- Τζον Όλιβερ (στον οποίο, σε αντίθεση με τους nickel & Costas, λατρεύω το ότι δεν έχει ιερό και όσιο στη σάτιρά του) τα χώνει κανονικά για το NCAA:


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Εγώ, το πρόβλημα που έχω με τη μνήμη, το περιγράφω πια αλλιώς: Δεν χωράει άλλα το κορεσμένο — για κάθε μία πληροφορία που χώνω από πάνω, φεύγουν δέκα από κάτω. Τελικά, δεν είμαι μακριά από αυτά που λένε τώρα κάποιοι επιστήμονες:

*Όταν ανακαλούμε μια μνήμη διαγράφουμε μια άλλη*

Η ίδια η προσπάθεια που κάνουμε για να θυμηθούμε κάτι, ευθύνεται που ξεχνάμε τόσα άλλα πράγματα, σύμφωνα με μια νέα βρετανική επιστημονική έρευνα, που έρχεται να φωτίσει ένα από τα μεγάλα μυστήρια: Γιατί οι άνθρωποι ξεχνάνε τόσο εύκολα, από τον κωδικό πρόσβασης του παλιού υπολογιστή τους έως το όνομα ενός παλιού συμμαθητή τους;

Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές κάθε φορά που προσπαθούμε να θυμηθούμε κάτι και τελικά το καταφέρνουμε, ταυτόχρονα διαγράφεται από τον «σκληρό δίσκο» του εγκεφάλου μας κάποια άλλη πληροφορία.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231393449


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2015)

Σε δίκη παραπέμπει τον καθηγητή Χ. Ρίχτερ ο εισαγγελέας Ρεθύμνου


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2015)

Διαβάζω και σχολιάζω βιαστικά: το θέμα είναι μείζον και διόλου εφήμερο. Δεν αξίζει να περάσει έτσι, ας το συζητήσουμε σε ιδιαίτερο νήμα.


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2015)

+1. Είναι πολύ σοβαρό.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2015)

Μετά τις παντόφλες του Παΐσιου, τα παπούτσια με τον "Τίμιο Σταυρό" στη σόλα. (Τα Νέα)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Σε δίκη παραπέμπει τον καθηγητή Χ. Ρίχτερ ο εισαγγελέας Ρεθύμνου





Earion said:


> Διαβάζω και σχολιάζω βιαστικά: το θέμα είναι μείζον και διόλου εφήμερο. Δεν αξίζει να περάσει έτσι, ας το συζητήσουμε σε ιδιαίτερο νήμα.





sarant said:


> +1. Είναι πολύ σοβαρό.


H συνέχεια: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/03/31/richter/


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2015)

Ναι! https://www.facebook.com/www.keradi...4819090958280/777561409017375/?type=1&theater


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 8, 2015)

Αυτό είναι το άγιο φως που λένε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

Αναρωτιέμαι, επί τη ευκαιρία, αν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα φέρει το Άγιο Φως με τιμές αρχηγού κράτους, για να μην στεναχωρηθεί ο Καμμένος, όπως έκαναν όλες οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις, ή θα πρωτοτυπήσουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

Εφήμερο δεν θα το έλεγα. Για αλλαγή εποχής πρόκειται!


Χαριστικό χτύπημα στο δισκοπωλείο
*Για πρώτη φορά, η διαδικτυακή μουσική ξεπερνά σε έσοδα τα CD*

Ποιος θα το φανταζόταν πίσω στην εποχή του Napster; Τα έσοδα από τις πωλήσεις ψηφιακής μουσικής και τις υπηρεσίες streaming ξεπέρασαν για πρώτη φορά τα έσοδα από τα CD, αναφέρει για το 2014 η βιομηχανία μουσικής.

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση της Διεθνούς Συνομοσπονδίας Φωνογραφικής Βιομηχανίας (IFPI), οι πωλήσεις CD και άλλων φυσικών μέσων μειώθηκαν πέρυσι κατά 8% στα 6,82 δισ. δολάρια, ενώ τα έσοδα από τις ψηφιακές πωλήσεις και τις διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες ροής αυξήθηκαν κατά σχεδόν 7% στα 6,82 δισ.

Όπως επισημαίνει η Wall Street Journal, καθεμία από αυτές τις αγορές αντιστοιχεί στο 46% των συνολικών εσόδων για τη βιομηχανία μουσικής. Το υπόλοιπο 8% αντιστοιχεί σε έσοδα από άλλες πηγές όπως η χρήση ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους και η αδειοδότηση τραγουδιών στον κινηματογράφο και την τηλεόραση.

Οι υπηρεσίες ροής (streaming) όπως το Spotify και το Beats Music της Apple, οι οποίες κατηγορούνται από ορισμένους καλλιτέχνες ότι δεν αποδίδουν επαρκείς αμοιβές στους δημιουργούς, δείχνουν να αποκτούν όλο και μεγαλύτερη σημασία για τη βιομηχανία.

Οι online υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν δωρεάν μουσική συνοδευόμενη από ηχητικές διαφημίσεις, μαζί με τις συνδρομητικές online υπηρεσίες μουσικής, αυξήθηκαν πέρυσι κατά 39% σε ετήσια βάση και έφτασαν το 32% του συνόλου των ψηφιακών πωλήσεων.

Οι συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες απέφεραν έσοδα 1,57 δισ., ή 23% των ψηφιακών πωλήσεων, ενώ οι υπηρεσίες με διαφημίσεις περιορίστηκαν στο 9%.

Σχολιάζοντας την έκθεση της IFPI, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Sony Music International υποστήριξε ότι *«οι πληρωμένες συνδρομές θα γίνουν αναμφισβήτητα η κυρίαρχη πλατφόρμα»*.

Πτώση κατά 8 ποσοστιαίες μονάδες καταγράφηκε ωστόσο στις πωλήσεις αρχείων μουσικής (downloads), οι οποίες όμως αντιστοιχούν στο 52% των εσόδων της ψηφιακής μουσικής το 2014.

Στη Σουηδία, τη Νότιο Κορέα και 35 ακόμα αγορές, οι υπηρεσίες streaming ξεπέρασαν σε έσοδα τα downloads.

Οι διαφορές που παρατηρούνται από χώρα σε χώρα είναι σημαντικές. Στην Ιαπωνία, τα CD αντιστοιχούν ακόμα στο 78% των εσόδων, ποσοστό που πέφτει στο 70% στη Γερμανία και το 57% στη Γαλλία.

Η IFPI και εκπρόσωποι της βιομηχανίας σχολίασαν επίσης ότι η αγορά μουσικής δείχνει να έχει σταθεροποιείται, καθώς μειώθηκε πέρυσι κατά μόλις 0,4% στα 14,97 δισ. δολάρια.

Συγκριτικά, τα έσοδα είχαν φτάσει τα 40 δισ. δολάρια στο ιστορικό υψηλό του 1999.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Αν συγκρίνει κανείς τα 40 δισεκατομμύρια του 1999 με τα σημερινά 15, θα καταλήξει εύκολα στο συμπέρασμα ότι η μουσική βιομηχανία δέχτηκε μεγάλο πλήγμα από την σαρωτική εξέλιξη του Ίντερνετ. Βέβαια, αν αναλύσει κανείς λίγο καλύτερα την κατάσταση, θα δει ότι η μουσική βιομηχανία κέρδιζε τρελά ποσά από μεγάλο όγκο μέτριας ή ακόμα και κακής δουλειάς. Η εποχή του Ίντερνετ έφερε στο μουσικό προσκήνιο την εποχή του σινγκλ και σκότωσε τα άλμπουμ. Ομολογουμένως αυτό είναι ένα βήμα πολύ μπροστά που οι δημιουργοί και οι εταιρείες άργησαν πολύ να αντιληφθούν. Είχαν συνηθίσει να παρουσιάζουν ένα-δυο δυνατά κομμάτια και να γεμίζουν το υπόλοιπο άλμπουμ με μετριότητες. Σήμερα αυτό δεν δουλεύει. Επειδή οι περισσότερες πωλήσεις γίνονται πλέον ανά κομμάτι, η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία ρίχνει άκυρο στα μέτρια κομμάτια του άλμπουμ. Η μουσική βιομηχανία τώρα μόλις αρχίζει να οδηγείται στην εγκατάλειψη της λογικής των άλμπουμ. Αυτό συνολικά βοηθάει τους καταναλωτές, γιατί αυξάνονται οι απαιτήσεις σε ποιότητα του κάθε κομματιού ξεχωριστά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Σε μορφή άλμπουμ αξίζουν πια μόνο τα ενιαία έργα (_The Wall, Tommy_), τα θεματικά έργα (_Yo-Yo Ma Plays Ennio Morricone_) ή έργα μιας περιόδου του καλλιτέχνη. Και φυσικά όλα τα ιστορικά άλμπουμ (_The White Album_). Ή τα άλμπουμ που δύσκολα μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τα καλά από τα μέτρια τραγούδια — αλλά πόσα είναι πια αυτά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2015)

Ναι, υπάρχει μια σειρά έργων που αξίζουν να λέγονται συλλογές, γιατί πραγματικά αποτελούν ένα σύνολο. Αλλά είναι όντως ελάχιστα αυτά τα έργα. Αυτό κατά την γνώμη μου δείχνει την σοβαρότητα αντιμετώπισης των μουσικών ως προς την τέχνη τους. Την λογική των 2 καλών και 8 μέτριων κομματιών δεν θα συναντήσει κανείς σε έργα μπαρόκ, κλασικής ή ρομαντικής μουσικής. Εκεί η έννοια του ολοκληρωμένου έργου έφτασε στο αποκορύφωμά της. Στον 20ό αιώνα η βιομηχανοποίηση της μουσικής κατέστρεψε αυτήν την λογική, με αποτέλεσμα τα έργα που ακολουθούν αυτήν την λογική να θεωρούνται ειδικές περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

Τι συμβαίνει όταν πρέπει να καταλάβεις γερμανικά και δεν υπάρχει κανείς να βοηθήσει: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...urgen-Klopp-quits-Borussia-Dortmund-live.html


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Τί παθαίνει ο διερμηνέας όταν δεν ξέρει τη γλώσσα.
Ben Bloom: How Jurgen Klopp turned me into an internet phenomenon


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2015)

Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό: το Λεξικό Δημητράκου δεν έχει τη λέξη _ειρμός_. Έχει _ειρμολόγιον_ και μετά _είρξις_.


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2015)

Υπάρχει στο Επίτομο.


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2015)

...
Ιταλία: Αντισυνταγματικό το πάγωμα των συντάξεων κατά την διετία 2012 - 2013 (Το Βήμα, 1-5-2015)

Αντισυνταγματικό έκρινε το «πάγωμα» της τιμαριθμικής αναπροσαρμογής των συντάξεων κατά την διετία 2012/2013 που είχε αποφασιστεί από την κυβέρνηση του Μάριο Μόντι, το ιταλικό Συνταγματικό Δικαστήριο. 

Το μέτρο αυτό είχε ληφθεί εξαιτίας των οικονομικών δυσκολιών που αντιμετώπιζε η χώρα, και αφορούσε τις συντάξεις από 1.400 ευρώ και πάνω.

Σύμφωνα με τους Ιταλούς δικαστές η απόφαση δεν αιτιολογήθηκε επαρκώς από τον Μόντι και τους υπουργούς του και επηρέασε αρνητικά την αγοραστική δύναμη των συνταξιούχων. 

Το ιταλικό κράτος καλείται, τώρα, να επιστρέψει 4,8 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. «Η απόφαση αυτή λέει με σαφήνεια ότι πρέπει να καταβληθεί η αναπροσαρμογή συντάξεων για την εν λόγω διετία. Η ξεκάθαρη συνέπεια είναι ότι πρέπει να δοθεί η χρηματική διαφορά η οποία προκύπτει», δήλωσε ο Ιταλός υφυπουργός οικονομικών Ενρίκο Μοράντο. 

Πηγές της κυβέρνησης Ρέντσι αναφέρουν, παράλληλα, ότι δεν πρόκειται για ένα απλό θέμα, αλλά ότι θα μελετηθεί σε βάθος και θα βρεθεί η κατάλληλη λύση. 

Τα ιταλικά συνδικάτα, τέλος, καλούν την κυβέρνηση να καταβάλει άμεσα τα οφειλόμενα ποσά στους συνταξιούχους, αρχίζοντας από εκείνους που λαμβάνουν 1. 400 ευρώ το μήνα (το χρηματικό ποσό από το οποίο ίσχυσε το πάγωμα της αναπροσαρμογής) και συνεχίζοντας με τους κατόχους υψηλότερων συντάξεων.


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2015)

Κάντε τον κόπο και ακούστε αυτό:

[video=youtube;7C3HtKsoB1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=39&v=7C3HtKsoB1Q[/video]

Ερασιτεχνική (δηλαδή παράνομη, μπούτλεγκ) βιντεοσκόπηση από τη χθεσινοβραδυνή (2 Μαΐου) συναυλία στο Άλσος Νέας Σμύρνης με το _Άξιον Εστί_ (ποίηση Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, μουσική Μίκη Θεοδωράκη).

Τραγουδά μια νέα ανδρική φωνή, και τραγουδά με άρτια τεχνική, πολύ καλή ποιότητα χρώματος και την απαραίτητη εκφραστικότητα. Ως ερμηνεία την κρίνω πολύ καλή, και γενικά το ήθος είναι το πρέπον.

Ερωτήματα:

1. Εντάξει, δεν είναι ο Μπιθικώτσης. Αλλά γιατί αυτή η ερμηνεία να κριθεί χειρότερη από ενός Γιάννη Κότσιρα, ενός Δημήτρη Μπάση ή ενός Βασίλη Λέκκα;
2. Έχει δικαίωμα _καταρχήν _ένας καλλιτέχνης να δρασκελίζει τα όρια του καλλιτεχνικού είδους (genre) που ασκεί και να μεταπηδήσει σε άλλο; 
3. Αν ναι, μήπως τα πάντα κρίνονται από το αποτέλεσμα, και μήπως αυτό που προέχει είναι ο σεβασμός και η πραγμάτωση του ήθους; Δηλαδή την Αγνή Μπάλτσα, που τραγούδησε Επιτάφιο (και άλλα) εντελώς έξω από το ήθος των τραγουδιών, την επευφημούμε ή την επικρίνουμε;
4. Ξεκούτιανε ο Θεοδωράκης ή όχι ακόμα;


----------



## pidyo (May 3, 2015)

Εαρίωνα, καταλαβαίνω απολύτως το πνεύμα του σχολίου, συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ότι σε καμιά περίπτωση οι «ποιοτικοί επειδή αυτήν την εικόνα πουλάνε» είναι αυτόχρημα προτιμότεροι ερμηνευτές του όποιου Θεοδωράκη και κυρίως συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ότι όλα κρίνονται εκ του αποτελέσματος. 

Εγώ πάντως δεν ακούω τόσο πολύ αυτά που λες ότι ακούς (άρτια τεχνική, πολύ καλή ποιότητα χρώματος, εκφραστικότητα), όσο ένα κάπως δανεικό ήθος, που επειδή είναι δανεικό δεν μου φαίνεται πρέπον. Ακούω μια ερμηνεία αξιοπρεπή αλλά με άγχος να φανεί σοβαρή και «δωρική» (τι άθλια καραμέλα αυτός ο όρος!), δηλαδή μια ερμηνεία που αναμετριέται περισσότερο με τις αντιδράσεις που φοβάται ότι θα έχει ο ερμηνευτής παρά με το τι και πώς θέλει να ερμηνεύσει.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Εγώ που είδα λίγο παραπάνω (δηλαδή όλη τη συναυλία κανονικά μαγνητοσκοπημένη, απλά δεν την είδα ολόκληρη) συμπέρανα τα εξής:
α. Θεωρείσαι σοβαρός τραγουδιστής άμα φοράς πουκάμισο που μοιάζει εξεζητημένο στο γιακά (κάποια εποχή φοράγανε και τα πουκάμισα χωρίς μανικετόκουμπα, να προεξέχουν σαν κουρέλια οι μανσέτες από το σακάκι, άλλοι φοράνε παπιγιόν λυμένο κλπ κλπ). 
β. Σε κάποια σημεία ο Ρουβάς μιμείται το Μπιθικώτση. Κι επειδή δεν πιάνει τις χαμηλές νότες και τόσο καλά ακούγεται σα να τραγουδάει μέσα από σωλήνα (μπουρί σόμπας έγραψα στο φέισμπούκ μου)
γ. Λάθη δεν άκουσα, ούτε περίμενα να ακούσω. Έχει άλλωστε ο Ρουβάς την άνεση να προσλάβει τον καλύτερο δάσκαλο και να αφοσιωθεί στην τελειοποίηση της ερμηνείας του. 
δ. Δεν διέφερε από την ερμηνεία του Κότσιρα ή του Λέκκα ή του Μπάση. Πιθανόν να μην διέφερε και από τη δική μου ερμηνεία, αλλά μόνο εγώ την έχω ακούσει. 
ε. Α, ρε Σάκη, κι εσύ μεγαλώνεις...
στ. Δεν μου άρεσε ο ηθοποιός (η φωνή του ήταν πολύ καλή σε κάποια σημεία και πολύ χωριάτικη και με μασημένες συλλαβές σε άλλα)

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τί σημαίνει "το ήθος είναι το πρέπον".


----------



## rogne (May 4, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τί σημαίνει "το ήθος είναι το πρέπον".



Πιθανό ο π2 να εννοεί ότι τραγουδούσε σαν να ήταν κάποιος άλλος (ή κάποιοι άλλοι), μιμούταν άλλους, πράγμα που είναι κομματάκι ντροπιαστικό, αν βέβαια δεν το κρύψεις καλά και φανεί. Εν προκειμένω, φάνηκε έντονα, σε μένα τουλάχιστον. Οι άλλοι ερμηνευτές που αναφέρθηκαν, ε, πάνω-κάτω ο εαυτός τους ήταν, δεν σκεφτόσουν ακούγοντάς τους "α, εδώ μιμείται τον Μπιθικώτση, εκεί τον... Μάριο Φραγκούλη" κλπ.


----------



## SBE (May 4, 2015)

Ο Εάριον είπε ότι το ήθος ήταν πρέπον. 

Κοίτα, εμφανισιακά ήταν Φραγκούλης. Και στο ύφος το πολύ πολύ σοβαρό ώρες ώρες. 
Ερμηνευτικά ήταν Μπιθικώτσης σε πολλά σημεία (γι’ αυτό είπα για τις χαμηλές νότες πιο πάνω, δεν έχει τις χαμηλές νότες του Μπιθικώτση). Αλλά δέχομαι ότι μπορεί, επειδή το έχουμε ακούσει ένα σωρό φορές το αρχικό, να επηρεαζόμαστε εμείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 4, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν ακούω τόσο πολύ αυτά που λες ότι ακούς (άρτια τεχνική, πολύ καλή ποιότητα χρώματος, εκφραστικότητα), όσο ένα κάπως δανεικό ήθος, που επειδή είναι δανεικό δεν μου φαίνεται πρέπον. Ακούω μια ερμηνεία αξιοπρεπή αλλά με άγχος να φανεί σοβαρή και «δωρική» (τι άθλια καραμέλα αυτός ο όρος!), δηλαδή μια ερμηνεία που αναμετριέται περισσότερο με τις αντιδράσεις που φοβάται ότι θα έχει ο ερμηνευτής παρά με το τι και πώς θέλει να ερμηνεύσει.



Εγώ ακούω κάτι αρκετά πομπώδες και "φλύαρο".


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

RIP Dad Sparrow...


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2015)

Ο Γιάννης Αντετοκούμπο αποθεώνεται στα Σεπόλια, την παλιά του γειτονιά


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2015)

Πολύ ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες.


----------



## rogne (May 13, 2015)

Εκτός του ότι είναι απόλυτα συμπαθής και μεγάλος παίχτης ήδη (μόνο να φτιάξει λίγο το μακρινό σουτ του...), ο Αντετοκούμπο δείχνει κιόλας να έχει αφομοιώσει πλήρως την αμερικάνικη μπασκετική κουλτούρα που συνδέει τον επαγγελματισμό με τις σύγχρονες ρίζες του αθλήματος στις γειτονιές των μεγαλουπόλεων, τις αλάνες και τα γκέτο. Σχεδόν όλοι οι σύγχρονοι άσοι του ΝΒΑ που κατάγονται από τέτοιες συνοικίες (και είναι πάρα πολλοί) θεωρούν τίτλο τιμής να επιστρέφουν τα καλοκαίρια στα μέρη τους και να κάνουν εμφανίσεις (συχνά χωρίς δημοσιότητα, αν και γίνεται ολοένα πιο δύσκολο αυτό σήμερα) σε ανοιχτά γήπεδα, να παίζουν με τοπικά ταλέντα και ταλεντάκια, να συντηρούν επίσης τους θρύλους αυτών των playgrounds, του τύπου "ο τάδε εκείνο το καλοκαίρι έπαιξε μονό με τον Λεμπρόν Τζέιμς και κάρφωσε μες στα μούτρα του, κλπ.". Δεν ξέρω, τώρα, πόσο μπορεί να μεταφερθεί αυτή η κουλτούρα στη σημερινή Ελλάδα, αλλά, έστω και ως μπόλιασμα, είναι δημιουργικό αυτό που κάνουν οι αφοί Αντετοκούμπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2015)

Λάικ :) στο ανωτέρω ποστ του rogne.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2015)

Κι από μένα :) (Ήθελα να γράψω ότι αυτό το Αντετοκουμπάκι είναι σούπερ γλύκας, αλλά λέω θα 'ρθει να με μαλώσει η SBE ότι τα λέω επειδή έχει κουλέρ εγκζοτίκ )


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2015)

Ναι, κι εμένα μου άρεσε.

Πετάγομαι προσωρινά σε άλλο θέμα:

*Η Ελλάδα τρίτη παγκοσμίως στις «γαλάζιες σημαίες»
*Σε 395 ελληνικές ακτές και εννέα μαρίνες το σύμβολο ποιότητες [sic] των θαλασσών

Επειδή ο συντάκτης του κειμένου δεν είχε την περιέργεια να μάθει ποια χώρα είναι πρώτη και ποια δεύτερη, φρόντισα να μάθω εγώ:
πρώτη είναι η Ισπανία με 578 σημαίες και δεύτερη η Τουρκία με 436. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Flag_beach
http://www.blueflag.org/


----------



## SBE (May 14, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Κι από μένα :) (Ήθελα να γράψω ότι αυτό το Αντετοκουμπάκι είναι σούπερ γλύκας, αλλά λέω θα 'ρθει να με μαλώσει η SBE ότι τα λέω επειδή έχει κουλέρ εγκζοτίκ )



Περί ορέξεως, Παλ, δε μου πέφτει λόγος. 
Προσωπικά για να είναι κανείς γλύκας πρέπει να είναι κάτω των δέκα ετών, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λάικ :) στο ανωτέρω ποστ του rogne.


Ορίστε και το λάικ σου.


(Δεν ήξερα πώς να το βάλω στις κοινόχρηστες εικόνες. Προσπάθησα, πάντως.)


----------



## Palavra (May 14, 2015)

SBE said:


> Προσωπικά για να είναι κανείς γλύκας πρέπει να είναι κάτω των δέκα ετών


Ή να τον περνάς [γκλουπ] χρόνια


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

It's only distraction, but I like it!


----------



## Earion (May 17, 2015)

Εντάξει, είναι τραβηγμένο στα άκρα, όπως κι άλλα πράγματα άλλωστε στην αμερικανική κουλτούρα. Αλλά όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει καθόλου θέμα. Θα δεις και στα δικά μας σχολεία παιδιά που έχουν στόχο να προκαλέσουν με το (μη) ντύσιμο. Απλώς η σωστή αντίδραση είναι το χαμόγελο κι όχι η αστυνόμευση. Και πάντως, σε άλλο επίπεδο συζήτησης, δεν υπάρχει πιο λανθασμένο σύνθημα από το I am not my dress. Φυσικά και you _are_ your dress. Τι μας διδάσκει τόσα χρόνια η ανθρωπολογία;


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

Αφήστε τα κορίτσια να γδυθούνε...:) Προχτές το πρωί ήμουνα στο πεζοδρόμιο του Μεγάρου Μουσικής και περίμενα για καμιά ώρα, και περνούσαν, και περνούσαν...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2015)

Costas said:


> Αφήστε τα κορίτσια να γδυθούνε...:) Προχτές το πρωί ήμουνα στο πεζοδρόμιο του Μεγάρου Μουσικής και περίμενα για καμιά ώρα, και περνούσαν, και περνούσαν...








Δυο δυο πέρασαν, πέρασαν, να τα, δυο κορίτσια
Όλο ντρέπονται, ντρέπονται, όλο τα κορίτσια
Τα κορίτσια, τα κορίτσια, δύο δύο βιαστικά
Στρίβουν από τη γωνία για να μπουν στο σινεμά

Στον καθρέφτη, στον καθρέφτη, κάθε βράδυ στα κρυφά
Βλέπουνε να μεγαλώνουν μ’ έναν φόβο στην καρδιά
Τη μαμά τους τη ρωτάνε κάθε τόσο μια φορά
Τα κορίτσια που γυρνάνε δύο δύο βιαστικά


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αν διαβάσατε κι εσείς κάπου τον ισχυρισμό για ανακάλυψη πορτρέτου του Σέξπιρ (π.χ. «Αυτό είναι (;) το αληθινό πρόσωπο του Σαίξπηρ»), δείτε και τη λεπτομερέστερη κάλυψη στις σελίδες του Guardian (αλλά μόνο αν σας θέλγουν τα [παρα]φιλολογικά μυστήρια). 

Shakespeare: writer claims discovery of only portrait made during his lifetime


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2015)

Σήμερα ανακοινώθηκε (και ίσως το δείτε κάπου τις επόμενες ημέρες) ότι νικητής στον διαγωνισμό για το σχέδιο κοινής όψης του αναμνηστικού δίευρου για τα 30 χρόνια της ευρωπαϊκής σημαίας αναδείχτηκε ο Έλληνας χαράκτης Γιώργος Σταματόπουλος, συνεργάτης της ΤτΕ. Θα βρείτε *εδώ* το σχέδιό του (μαζί με τους άλλους 4 φιναλίστ, που τέθηκαν υπόψη του ευρωπαϊκού κοινού). Ο Έλληνας χαράκτης είχε αναδειχτεί νικητής και στον διαγωνισμό του αναμνηστικού δίευρου με ενιαία όψη του 2008 (αυτό με το ανθρωπάκι και το σύμβολο του ευρώ).


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2015)

Σσσσσς! Μην πει κανείς σας αυτό που σκέφτεται!


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2015)

Εντάξει, αφού απαγορεύεται () να πούμε κάτι άλλο: νομίζω δίκαια το κέρδισε, το σχέδιό του ήταν το πιο ωραίο από όλα.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...nvinces-conservative-government-10283929.html


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2015)

...
*Queen Elizabeth Death Rumor Spreads After BBC Reporter's Tweet*, NBC News, 3-6-2015

LONDON — A behind-the-scenes rehearsal of how the BBC will handle the death of Queen Elizabeth II ended with an apology Wednesday after one of its reporters mistakenly tweeted that the British monarch had passed away.

Ahmen Khawaja, a reporter working for the BBC's Urdu-language service, posted on Twitter that the 89-year-old had been taken to hospital. A second tweet announced: "Queen Elizabrth [sic] has died."

The initial report was picked up by media outlets including CNN Newsource and German newspaper Bild.
However, when NBC News alerted Buckingham Palace to the tweets, a spokesman said that the queen was not only alive but carrying out public engagements.

It is not clear exactly how the mistake happened but the U.K.'s publicly-funded broadcaster was staging an internal drill on Wednesday to examine its readiness for the queen's death, a routine event staged by many news organizations.






Khawaja later said that she had left her cellphone at home unattended. She tweeted: "Silly prank, Apologies for upsetting anyone!"

A BBC spokesperson said: "During a technical rehearsal for an obituary, tweets were mistakenly sent from the account of a BBC journalist ... The tweets were swiftly deleted and we apologize for any offence."

The confusion was deepened by a coincidence: the queen had earlier attended her annual medical checkup. "This was a routine pre-scheduled appointment, the queen has now left hospital and carries on with her engagements," a Buckingham Palace statement said.





We are not amused entombed!​
*The Queen isn't dead: How Twitter got news of Elizabeth II’s hospitalisation completely wrong*, The Independent, 4-6-2015





Die Queen ist tot. Die Bild is teetering. Totally.​
The Queen is dead - The Smiths






— Tweet tweet?
— Crow, crow! 

For cryin' out loud!


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Μ'αρεσε το Die Queen, λες και πρόκειται για εμπορική ονομασία, συγκρότημα, ταινία κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Ε, ναι, έτσι την αποκαλούν όμως.


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Της Ισπανίας είναι Die Reina ή μία είν'η Βασίλισσα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μ'αρεσε το Die Queen, λες και πρόκειται για εμπορική ονομασία, συγκρότημα, ταινία κλπ.


Die, Queen ≠ Die Queen (γερμανιστί: Ντι Κουίν, όχι Ντι Κβιν ή Ντι Κβέεν). Und Lady Di (Ντάι):

Ich bin noch da - Queen Bee (Ina Müller & Edda Schnittgard)








Spoiler



Ich bin noch da nach Pech und Patzern 
und nach Glanz und Gloria
Ich hab gewonnen und verloren mit hurra 

Auch wenn ich ab und zu beinah' am Ende war 
Ich bin noch da 
Ich bin noch da 

Ein bisschen klüger durch all das was mir geschah 
Ein bisschen abgebrühter als ich früher war 
Kam meine Zuversicht auch manchmal in Gefahr 
Ich bin noch da

Ich schlief im Dreck 
Ich hab gehungert und die Füße wund getanzt 
Ich stand auf Bühnen, in Ruinen 
Brachte Menschen zum lachen 
Sah ihre Hoffnung erwachen 
Ich hab vor Kälte gebebt 
Doch ich hab's überlebt

Das erste Mal 
Das Internet 
Ich hatte Sex im Wasserbett 
Hab Kurt Cobain noch live gesehen 
Und aus Raider wird Twix 
Das ging alles so fix 
Ich heiz sogar mit Solar 
Ich bin noch da

Ich kenne Hip Hop oder Brit Pop Klassiker 
Auch wenn ich selber noch nie ganz da oben war 
Doch wenn mich irgendeiner will dann sag ich ja 
Ich bin noch da 
Ich spiel noch mit 
Matthäus, Klinsmann, Völler, Schäuble trat zurück 
Sah Steffi Graf bei ihrem letzten Himmelsritt 
Ein letztes Hossa ohne Fernsehkamera 
Nur ich bin noch da

Ich hab bezahlt für Sex und Drinks mit hohem Alkoholgehalt 
Ich schluckte Pillen seinetwillen 
Hab mich für Männer verbogen 
Hab ihre Frauen belogen 
Ich habe Schnittchen belegt 
Doch ich hab's überlebt 
Ich kenn die Welt 
Doch lieber lese ich die Gala auf dem Klo 
Und Lady Di sagt say goodbye 
Hab gegen Herpes gekämpft 
Hab mein Gemüse gedämpft 
Und alles was sonst noch geschah

Ich bin noch da 
Ich bin noch da 
Ich bin noch da


Ich habe Löcher verklebt 
Doch ich hab's überlebt 
Ich bin noch da 
Und wird es dunkel dann erkämpf ich mir das Licht 
Zwingte man mich nieder, komm ich wieder 
Ich spiel den Clown und den Helden 
Ich bau aus Schutt neue Welten 
Und ich schrei es raus seht, denn ich hab's überlebt 
Ich bin noch da 
Ich bin noch da

Sie ist noch da.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

SBE said:


> Της Ισπανίας είναι Die Reina ή μία είν'η Βασίλισσα.



Μία είναι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 5, 2015)

Εμένα με διασκέδασε το λάθος Elisabrth, που αντί για θάνατο μιλάει για γέννηση. Φαντάστηκα την κορακοζώητη να γεννιέται για να βασιλέψει πάλι. Oh no, not again!


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Costas said:


> Oh no, not again!



Βιάζεσαι να βλέπεις την Κέιτ περισσότερο, υποψιάζομαι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Μα δεν προηγείται ο άντρας της Γκαμήλας;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2015)

Costas said:


> Μα δεν προηγείται ο άντρας της Γκαμήλας;


Απ' το 1952!


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Άρα, δεν προβλέπεται Κέιτ σύντομα. Αλλά ακόμα κι η Γκαμήλα θα είναι μια κάποια λύσις...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Σιγά. Στοίχημα ότι θα πεθάνει πριν την Ελισάβετ (όχι η γκαμήλα).


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Αλλά, ποια; Η Κέιτ; Ε, όχι, υπερβολές...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Ο Κάρολος, ντε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Leonard Nimoy Immortalized in the Asteroid Belt

Η ανακοίνωση της ονοματοδοσίας αναφέρει:

Discovered 1988 Sept. 2 by H. Debehogne at the European Southern Observatory.

Leonard Nimoy (1931-2015) was an American actor, film director and poet. Best known for his portrayal of the half-Vulcan/half-human science officer Spock in the original "Star Trek" TV series and subsequent movies, Nimoy wrote two autobiographies: I Am Not Spock (1975) and I Am Spock (1995).


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο Κάρολος, ντε!


Σωστά, έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2015)

Φρίκη...


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Τώρα βρήκα αφορμή να τα πω, οπότε ...
Λοιπόν... Μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί μου στην Ελλάδα που ήθελαν να μου δώσουν συμβουλές (συνήθως αζήτητες) για το βάρος μου, μου έλεγαν για διάφορα θαυματουργά φάρμακα που σε βοηθάνε να χάσεις βάρος και γιατρούς που τα γράφουν -και μετά ασχολούνται με τη νεφρική ανεπάρκεια και την ανακοπή που θα σου προκαλέσουν. 
Πιο πρόσφατα όμως η προτεινόμενη λύση είναι το κόψιμο του στομαχιού για να μικρύνει, κι όλοι μου το παρουσιάζουν σαν το πιο φυσιολογικό πράγμα στον κόσμο. Ναι, ακριβώς έτσι, κατευθείαν στα δραστικά. Ούτε μπαλονάκι, ούτε δακτύλιο, κατευθείαν στα μη-αναστρέψιμα. Τρεις- τέσσερεις γνωστοί γνωστών μου το κάνανε, λέει, και χάσανε λέει 100-150 κιλά κλπ κλπ. 
Εντωμεταξύ εδώ στην άσχετη Εσπερία αυτές οι επεμβάσεις θεωρούνται το πιο ακραίο που μπορείς να κάνεις και γίνονται μόνο όταν όλες οι άλλες μέθοδοι έχουν αποτύχει κι ο ασθενής είναι με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο. Και αφού πρώτα έχει δώσει το ΟΚ ψυχολόγος ΚΑΙ έχουν εξαντληθεί όλες οι ψυχολογικές παρεμβάσεις και ό,τι άλλο διαθέτει η ιατρική επιστήμη (και διαθέτει πολλά). 
Διαβάζω στο άρθρο ότι αρχές Νοεμβρίου έγινε η πρώτη επικοινωνία με το γιατρό και 12 Νοεμβρίου η επέμβαση, μέσα σε μια βδομάδα στην ουσία. Μα είναι δυνατόν; Πότε πρόλαβε ο ασθενής να ενημερωθεί για τους πιθανούς κινδύνους, να τον δει ο ψυχολόγος δυο- τρεις φορές, να κάνει τα ψυχολογικά τεστ, να το σκεφτεί κλπ κλπ κλπ; Ποτέ, φυσικά. Μάλλον πήγαν στο γιατρό, τους διαβεβαίωσε ότι έχει τη λύση στο πρόβλημά τους, θα είπε κι ένα- δυο πράγματα που θα έκανε τον νεαρό να αισθανθεί άβολα και τους γονείς του να αισθανθούν ότι δεν είναι καλοί γονείς*, και στο τσάκα τσάκα κανόνισε την εγχείρηση. Και με την ίδια τσαπατσουλιά που κανόνισε την εγχείρηση, την έκανε κιόλας. 

Ελπίζω να πάρει όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα αυτή η είδηση, για να σοβαρευτούν μερικοί. 

* Είναι φοβερό πώς ορισμένοι γιατροί στην Ελλάδα ξέρουν ακριβώς τί να πουν για να κάνουν τον ασθενή να αισθανθεί ανεπαρκής και ένοχος. Εγώ συνήθως σε αυτούς το παίζω τι να σας πω γιατρέ, παλιότερα δεν είχα τίποτα, οπότε...


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να δοθούν και ονόματα. Ποιοι, πού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2015)

Διαβάζοντας αυτή τη φριχτή ιστορία, απορώ γιατί δεν δίνεται στη δημοσιότητα το όνομα του γιατρού και του νοσοκομείου. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να τίθεται σε κίνδυνο η ζωή και άλλων ανθρώπων με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Στο κάτω-κάτω, έχουν ήδη καταδικαστεί. Με τον γνωστό στρεβλό τρόπο που γίνονται όλα στην Ελλάδα, προστατεύονται οι "εγκληματίες" και όχι τα πιθανά ανυποψίαστα θύματά τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2015)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν προχτές που το είδα: ποιο νοσοκομείο, τουλάχιστον. Αυτό φέρει και τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη, κτγμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

*Βρήκε τις αναμνήσεις της μέσω social media*


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Τη μέρα της επετείου της μάχης του Βατερλό, η γαλλική Le Monde δημοσίευσε κύριο άρθρο γραμμένο στα αγγλικά, με τίτλο:
*Britain beware, « Brexit » could be your Waterloo !*

Ας σημειωθεί ότι το Βατερλό έχει ακόμα και για τους αγγλοσάξονες τη μεταφορική σημασία που έχει και σε άλλες γλώσσες, της συντριπτικής ήττας, έτσι ακριβώς όπως τη βίωσαν οι Γάλλοι.

Αντιθέτως, όπως λέει το άρθρο:

In French history, June 18th is remembered as the day General de Gaulle launched his appeal from London in 1940, calling his fellow countrymen to resist the German occupation, not as the anniversary of Napoleon’s fall at the hands of the Duke of Wellington.

Το ODE δεν αναφέρει τη μεταφορική σημασία του Waterloo στην αγγλική, αλλά θα τη βρούμε σε άλλα λεξικά, π.χ.:

a total or crushing defeat (esp in *meet one's Waterloo*)
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/waterloo


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2015)

Facing one's Waterloo






Abba. Waterloo. 1974 Eurovision Song Contest

*"Waterloo"*

My, my, at Waterloo Napoleon did surrender
Oh yeah, and I have met my destiny in quite a similar way
The history book on the shelf
Is always repeating itself

Waterloo - I was defeated, you won the war
Waterloo - Promise to love you for ever more
Waterloo - Couldn't escape if I wanted to
Waterloo - Knowing my fate is to be with you
Waterloo - *Finally facing my Waterloo*

My, my, I tried to hold you back but you were stronger
Oh yeah, and now it seems my only chance is giving up the fight
And how could I ever refuse
I feel like I win when I lose

Waterloo - I was defeated, you won the war
Waterloo - Promise to love you for ever more
Waterloo - Couldn't escape if I wanted to
Waterloo - Knowing my fate is to be with you
Waterloo - *Finally facing my Waterloo*

So how could I ever refuse
I feel like I win when I lose - 

Waterloo - Couldn't escape if I wanted to
Waterloo - Knowing my fate is to be with you
Waterloo - *Finally facing my Waterloo*


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Πάντως οι Βρετανοί, με αφορμή την νίκη/ ήττα του Βατερλώ, μας δείχνουν μια πολύ καλή σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ για το Ναπολέοντα, την οποία παρουσιάζει ένας Άγγλος ιστορικός που δήλωσε στην αρχή της σειράς θαυμαστής του Ναπολέοντα που έχει στόχο να καταρρίψει τους μύθους αγγλικής προέλευσης για τον Ναπολέοντα. 
Είδα το δεύτερο μέρος χτες, στο οποίο αναφερόταν στη μάχη του Άουστερλιτς. Ο παρουσιαστής μόνο που δεν έκλαιγε από συγκίνηση για τη νίκη της δημοκρατίας κατά της ολιγαρχίας, για τα ιδεώδη της γαλλικής επανάστασης, για την αξιοκρατία που επέβαλλε ο Ναπολέων κλπ κλπ. 
(Ναι, βεβαιώθηκα ότι ήταν παραγωγή Μπιμπισί και κατάληξα ότι σε 200 χρόνια μπορεί να φτιάχνουν τέτοια προγράμματα και για μας)


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτά που μου είπαν, στη συγκέντρωση των «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» την περασμένη Πέμπτη, είχε βγει και ο Ρόμπι Γουίλιαμς στο μπαλκόνι του ξενοδοχείου Μεγάλη Βρετανία και αντάλλασσε χαιρετισμούς με τον κόσμο από κάτω.

Από την ειδησεογραφία:

Εισβάλλοντας κυριολεκτικά πάνω στη σκηνή, μέσα σε ένα κατακόκκινο φόντο, φορώντας σμόκιν, ο Ρόμπι Ουίλιαμς αιχμαλώτισε το κοινό —*που άγγιζε τα 30.000 άτομα*— με το στυλ, την κίνηση, τη θεατρική του παρουσία και την ιδιαίτερη επαφή που απέκτησε μαζί του.
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500006426

Επειδή είδα τους υπεύθυνους των συγκεντρώσεων να συγκρίνουν τα μεγέθη των δύο συγκεντρώσεων, της Τετάρτης και της Πέμπτης, που δεν έπιαναν μπάζα μπροστά στα νούμερα της συγκέντρωσης στη Μαλακάσα, μήπως θα πρέπει —αν είναι να το συνεχίσουν με την ίδια συχνότητα— να δουν και τη διάσταση του θεάματος; Έτσι τουλάχιστον δεν θα υπάρχει και το επιχείρημα ότι αυτού του είδους οι συγκεντρώσεις βλάπτουν τον τουρισμό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Πολύ πολύ εφήμερο, άκρως διασκεδαστικό:

Αναπάντεχη τροπή πήρε η ετήσια γενική συνέλευση της εταιρείας παραγωγής Time Warner με τους μετόχους, όπως γράφει το Hollywood Reporter, να καταφέρονται εναντίον του Τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ και της συζύγου του Αμάλ Αλαμουντίν.

«Θα ήθελα να ξέρω πόσα χρήματα έχει λάβει ο κ. Κλούνεϊ και πόσα από αυτά πρόκειται να πάνε στο Λίβανο και στη σύζυγό του» ρώτησε μία από τους μετόχους, αμφισβητώντας τα λεγόμενα του διευθύνοντα συμβούλου της εταιρείας, Τζεφ Μπιούκς.

«Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με την αποζημίωση» συνέχισε. «Πόσα χρήματα καταβάλατε στον Τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ για τις ταινίες 'Gravity' και 'Argo';», ρώτησε η μέτοχος πριν ξεκινήσει την επίθεσή εναντίον του ηθοποιού και της συζύγου του, κατηγορώντας τους ότι διοχετεύουν χρήματα στους εχθρούς των ΗΠΑ και του Ισραήλ.

«Η Αλαμουντίν εμφανίζεται στον Τύπο ως η σέξι δικηγόρος που υπερασπίζεται τα πολιτικά δικαιώματα. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι. Είναι μία δικηγόρος που υπερασπίζεται το έγκλημα. Μία δικηγόρος που υπερασπίζεται και αθωώνει, βγάζοντας από τη φυλακή τους χειρότερους εγκληματίες» συνέχισε η γυναίκα.

Αρχικά ο Μπιούκς έδωσε χρόνο στη μέτοχο να εκφράσει τις απόψεις της, αλλά τελικά την διέκοψε λέγοντας ότι «δεν μπορούμε να μετατρέψουμε την συνάντησή μας σε μέρος όπου θα λύσουμε τις προσωπικές μας διαφορές και θα εκφράσουμε τις πολιτικές μας απόψεις».​
Στα ελληνικά: http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1500006597

Πιο πολλά στα αγγλικά: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/time-warner-shareholder-rails-george-803673


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Ποιο είναι το διασκεδαστικό; Ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι ο Κλούνεης είναι προδότης της χώρας του επειδή παντρεύτηκε λιβανέζα; Κι ότι επειδή παντρεύτηκε λιβανέζα τα λεφτά του έπαψε να τα τρώει σε ακίνητα, κουστούμια, κότερα κλπ αλλά τα δωρίζει σε τρομοκράτες; Ότι όποιος έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με τη Μ. Ανατολή είναι τρομοκράτης; Ότι οι εχθροί του Ισραήλ είναι εχθροί των ΗΠΑ; (καλά, αυτό είναι άλλο γνωστό ανέκδοτο) Ότι οι δικηγόροι είναι κακοί γιατί αθωώνουν τους πελάτες τους; 

Από πού να το πιάσεις το θέμα...


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Αυτές οι κάψουλες κατέστρεφαν το λίπος μου. Δεν γυμναζόμουν, ενώ το κορμί μου ήταν όλο και πιο μυώδες! :woot:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2015)

Και "μένουν έκπληκτοι από την ταχύτητα δράσης των νέων κάψουλων"


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Έχει όμως και δύο "καψουλών" μέσα στο κείμενο :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Πέθανε η Λάουρα Αντονέλλι (1941-2015).


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Έχει όμως και δύο "καψουλών" μέσα στο κείμενο :)



Και το αποκορύφωμα αποκάψωμα στο τέλος:



> Κάνε κλίκ εδώ και παράγγειλε τις *καψούλες* Men Solution Plus


  Βρε τους καψερούς, αποκάμανε κι αποκαψωθήκανε, πνεύματι και σώματι. Νους υγιής εν σώματι υγιεί, λέει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πέθανε η Λάουρα Αντονέλλι (1941-2015).



74 είχε φτάσει η Μαλίτσια; Εμ, στοιχειωμένος αριθμός, τόσα μεταπολιτευτικά προσκυνήματα...
(Δεν κοιτάς κι εσύ τα χάλια σου, ρε Δόκτορα;)


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Φαίνεται ήθελε να γράψει "καψούλια" (αβλαβή για την υγεία βεβαίως-βεβαίως) κι έγραψε καψούλες...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Μα _καψούλες_ νομίζω τις λένε στην Κρήτη, όπως και τις _κατσούλες_.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Α, ωραία, όπερ έδει δείξαι! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Και η βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ «Μένουμε Ευρώπη»:

*Παρέμβαση της Ελισάβετ: Η Ευρώπη να αποφύγει τη διάσπαση*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500007434


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Και η σχετική απορία: Το ασορτί κόσμημα που φοράει πάνω στην ταινία προφανώς είναι κάτι το ειδικό. Συνοδεύει τον μεγαλόσταυρο; Ξέρεις κανείς κάτι ειδικότερο;

Edit: Η ασχετοσύνη των ανδρών :curse:... Η ασορτί καρφίτσα της είναι απλώς, με ενημερώνει το καλύτερο μισό μου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2015)

Ε, ναι, βρε δόχτορα, κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι σετάκι με το κολιέ και τα σκουλαρίκια, και μάλλον χρησιμοποιείται για να σταθεροποιήσει την κορδέλα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και η βασίλισσα Ελισάβετ «Μένουμε Ευρώπη»:
> 
> *Παρέμβαση της Ελισάβετ: Η Ευρώπη να αποφύγει τη διάσπαση*
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500007434



Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι αυτό στο ΗΒ έπαιξε στα ψιλα ως "αναφερόταν στον Β'ΠΠ και όχι σε τρέχοντα γεγονότα, και δεν ήταν κριτική στην πολιτική Κάμερον"


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Μπαμ κάνει σ' εσάς τις γυναίκες. Εμείς έχουμε τόσο ιδέα από κοσμήματα και φρου-φρου όσο έχετε εσείς από το ποιο ανδρικό εσώρουχο είναι πιο άνετο. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2015)

Κοίτα κάτι συμπτώσεις. Χτες το απόγευμα συζητούσαμε σε μια παρέα πόσο παρανοϊκό είναι να πρέπει να πληρώνεις πνευματικά δικαιώματα για τη χρήση του «Happy birthday to you» σε θεάματα ή άλλα κερδοσκοπικά εγχειρήματα. Σήμερα διαβάζω ότι η Warner, που είχε αγοράσει τα δικαιώματα (και μάζευε έτσι κάπου 2 εκατ. δολάρια το χρόνο), τα έχασε σύμφωνα με δικαστική απόφαση. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34332853
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Birthday_to_You#2013_lawsuit


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2015)

Επειδή πέρσι σας άρεσε, σήμερα παγκόσμια ημέρα μπαλέτου, περισσότερα χορευτικά συγκροτήματα σε απευθείας μετάδοση (ιντερνετικά) για ένα 24ωρο. http://worldballetday.com/


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε. Τις έχουμε ανάγκη αυτές τις υπενθυμίσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2015)

Ξεράθηκα στα γέλια. Είπε η δασκάλα του χορού «And hold!» και εκείνη ακριβώς τη στιγμή αποφάσισε το ιστοπλοϊκό να κάνει διάλειμμα και να αρχίσει ένα κυκλάκι στη μέση της οθόνης να στριφογυρίζει για να μου δείξει ότι κόλλησε!

Απολαμβάνω απίστευτα πολύ την ημερίδα χορού.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Έφυγε στα 98 του ο Ντένις Χίλι. Αρχίζει ως εξής μια νεκρολογία στο κυριακάτικο φύλλο των Τάιμς (αλλά δεν είμαι συνδρομητής και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω παρακάτω):

WITH the passing of Denis Healey at the age of 98, the Labour party and the British people have lost the last representative of the great postwar generation of left-wing politicians. He was a big figure in every sense — physically, intellectually, emotionally, politically, culturally.

A grammar school boy who won a scholarship to Oxford, took a double first in classics, fought bravely in the Second World War — he was the military landing officer when the British forces came ashore at Anzio in the Italian campaign — he combined a passion for politics with what he called “a hinterland”: a love of music, especially Italian opera, of photography, films and literature. He spoke fluent Italian, which he claimed to have learnt in the bedroom from girlfriends in the war. 

Ήταν υπουργός Οικονομικών τα χρόνια που μελετούσα τη βρετανική οικονομία και σηματοδότησε τη σύγκρουση του παλιού με το νέο, σαν γέφυρα προς τον Τρίτο Δρόμο και το Εργατικό κόμμα του Μπλερ.

During an interview with Nick Clarke on BBC Radio 4, Denis Healey was the first Labour politician to publicly declare his wish for the Labour leadership to pass to Tony Blair in 1994, following the death of Labour leader John Smith.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denis_Healey


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2015)

...
Το απιθώνω εδώ όπως το βρήκα κι αν ξεκινήσει κουβέντα, το μεταφέρουμε σε δικό του νήμα:

*Iσπανία: Ο Πλάτωνας αποβάλλεται από το σχολείο *
Η κυβέρνηση κάνει προαιρετική τη Φιλοσοφία για χάρη της Ιστορίας και της Θρησκείας και προκαλεί αντιδράσεις 

Προαιρετικό γίνεται το μάθημα της Φιλοσοφίας στα ισπανικά γυμνάσια ωθώντας την εφημερίδα El Pais να βάλει ως τίτλο στο σχετικό άρθρο της: "Ο Πλάτων αποβάλλεται από το γυμνάσιο". 

Η τελευταία εκπαιδευτική μεταρρύθμιση μειώνει τη διδασκαλία της Φιλοσοφίας στις ισπανικές τάξεις κάνοντας την υποχρεωτικά προαιρετική. Μέχρι τώρα διδάσκονται στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση τρία μαθήματα που σχετίζονται με αυτήν. Η Φιλοσοφία, οι Ηθικές Αξίας και η Ιστορία της Φιλοσοφίας. Μόνο η πρώτη είναι υποχρεωτική στο γυμνάσιο, και αυτή η μεταρρύθμιση σημαίνει ότι ένας μαθητής μπορεί να πάρει το απολυτήριο του χωρίς να έχει διδαχθεί τα θεμέλια της δυτικής σκέψης από την κλασσική φιλοσοφία ως τον Μαρξ και τον Σαρτρ. 

Ο Σύλλογος των καθηγητών της Φιλοσοφίας στη Μαδρίτη έχει κινητοποιήσει την κοινότητα ενώ οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν λάβει επίσης στήριξη από θεσμούς όπως η Ισπανική Εταιρεία της Ιστορίας της Ιατρικής που τονίζει την "αδιαμφισβήτητη διαμορφωτική φύση της Φιλοσοφίας στην ιστορία του δυτικού πολιτισμού».

Ένας διαφωνών με την απόφαση έγραψε: "Από το επόμενο έτος, η φιλοσοφία εξαφανίζεται από το 2ο έτος, και θάβεται στο σκοτάδι μαζί με τις εξόριστες αδερφές της τη μουσική, τη ζωγραφική, τη λογοτεχνία, την ιστορία, τη ρητορική, κ.ά.,". 

Η Silvia Arrans Vela, που διδάσκει στο Ινστιτούτο της Μαδρίτης λέει:. "... δεν είναι μόνο ότι η απόφαση αυτή επηρεάζει τη φιλοσοφία, αλλά και θέματα που βοηθούν τους μαθητές να δημιουργήσουν: τις Καλές Τέχνες, τη Μουσική». 

Ο Antonio Campillo, κοσμήτορας της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Πανεπιστημίου της Μούρθια, πρόεδρος της διάσκεψης των πρυτάνεων και του Ισπανικού Δικτύου φιλοσοφίας, τονίζει ότι πρόκειται για την μεγαλύτερη περικοπή στην ισπανική δημοκρατία και το «κλειδί» της απόφασης είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση θυσίασε τη Φιλοσοφία για να ενισχύσει ως υποχρεωτικό μάθημα την Ιστορία της Ισπανίας. 

Ο Emilio Lledó μέλος της Βασιλικής Ακαδημίας, τιμημένος με το Βραβείο Γραμμάτων και ένας από τους ζώντες πυλώνες του πολιτισμού στην Ισπανία λέει ότι "αυτό θα σημάνει το θάνατο του μεγαλύτερου πλούτου μιας χώρας, που είναι ο πολιτισμός". Όπως σημειώνει η Φιλοσοφία καταλαμβάνει κεντρικό ρόλο, επειδή "μας οδηγεί στο να σκεφτούμε την γλώσσα, το καλό, τη δικαιοσύνη, για το ποιοι είμαστε, για την αλήθεια". "Οι Έλληνες φιλόσοφοι υπήρξαν πάντοτε η κρίσιμη συνείδηση μιας εποχής ", επισημαίνει. 

Από την άλλη οι εγγραφές στη Θρησκεία έχουν αυξηθεί κατά 150%, κάτι που ο υπουργός Παιδείας Inigo Mendez de Vigo, θεωρεί «πολύ σημαντικό», αφού οι μαθητές αφήνουν το σχολείο "με θρησκευτικές, κοινωνικές ή ηθικές λαβές». 

Ο κοσμήτορας της Φιλοσοφικής στο Αυτόνομο Πανεπιστήμιο της Μαδρίτης (UAM), Antonio Cascón, βλέπει το θέμα όμως με διαφορετικό τρόπο: «Νομίζω ότι είμαστε στο έδαφος της βαρβαρότητας, στην εποχή που ζούμε στην ορθολογικότητα και την πρόοδο, η θρησκεία προσπαθεί να καταλάβει κι άλλο χώρο σε βάρος της Φιλοσοφίας και αυτό δείχνει πού θέλουν οι ηγέτες μας να περπατήσει αυτή την κοινωνία ", τονίζει. 

Ο José Luis Mora, του Τμήματος Κοινωνικής Ανθρωπολογίας και Ισπανικής Φιλοσοφικής Σκέψης του UAM, προσθέτει: «Η φιλοσοφία βοηθά στο να οικοδομήσουμε ένα ανοιχτό μυαλό, δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει εναλλακτική λύση για τη θρησκεία, τα σχολεία είναι ο δημόσιος χώρος της λογικής. Διαφορετικά γυρνάμε πίσω στο δέκατο όγδοο αιώνα. " 

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

Για να μείνω στο γράμμα, προς το παρόν: Τι πατέντα κι αυτή, ν' ανοίγεις ελληνικά γωνιώδη εισαγωγικά και να κλείνεις εγγλέζικα αφτάκια... Και τούμπαλιν.

El País: *Platón, expulsado de clase*

*Μηδείς αφιλοσόφητος μηδ' άμουσος εισίτω*


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

...
This is not the 9 o'clock news —nor the 6 o'clock or any other official news, for that matter— but it sure is funny:






Αυτό θα πει «γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τ' αληθή λέγει», κι ας μην είναι στην πραγματικότητα λανθάνουσα.
Ή μάλλον «ἐνίοτε καὶ ἡ γλῶττα λανθάνουσα προδότις ἀκούσιος γίνεται τῶν τῆς ψυχῆς ἀπορρήτων ἀρρωστημάτων».

Everyone’s favourite reporter discusses bombing Syria (among other things)

Jonathan Pie οn Pete Doherty, The Queen, Sarah Beeny & War
Jonathan Pie rants about David Cameron the "pig f***er"
Jonathan Pie losing it over Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

*Processed meats - such as bacon, sausages and ham - do cause cancer, according to the World Health Organization (WHO). *

[...]


"For an individual, the risk of developing colorectal (bowel) cancer because of their consumption of processed meat remains small, but this risk increases with the amount of meat consumed," Dr Kurt Straif from the WHO said. 

[...]

Prof Tim Key, from the Cancer Research UK and the University of Oxford, said: "This decision doesn't mean you need to stop eating any red and processed meat, but if you eat lots of it you may want to think about cutting down.

"Eating a bacon bap every once in a while isn't going to do much harm - having a healthy diet is all about moderation."

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-34615621


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2015)

Living increases the risk of dying.


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Μα το προβλημα μας κε Καθηγητή δεν είναι το ένα bacon bap once in a while, είναι το ότι αναφέρεστε σε κοινωνία που δεν κερδίζει το ψωμί της αλλά το μπέικον της. 

ΥΓ Κάποτε είχα ακούσει ότι στην Ελλάδα- που δε τρώμε και τόσο πολύ μπέικον και λοιπά αλλαντικά- ο πιο συχνός καρκίνος είναι ο καρκίνος του παχέος εντέρου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2015)

Καλή επιτυχία στην κυβέρνηση του νεαρού Τριντό.

*Trudeau gives Canada first cabinet with equal number of men and women*

- Ethnically diverse ministers include 15 men and 15 women
- PM Justin Trudeau hails ‘a cabinet that looks like Canada’

Canada’s new prime minister Justin Trudeau has named a young and ethnically diverse cabinet, with a ministerial team that for the first time in the country’s history is equally balanced between men and women.

The ministers – 15 women and 15 men – are mostly aged under 50, in a team marking both a generational change and a commitment to reflecting Canada’s diversity.

“It’s important to be here before you today to present to Canada a cabinet that looks like Canada,” Trudeau, 43, told reporters on Wednesday soon after he was officially sworn-in as the country’s 23rd prime minister – the second-youngest in its history.

Asked to explain his gender parity promise, he answered: “Because it’s 2015.”

Many of the incoming female ministers have been given key roles, including former journalist Chrystia Freeland – now in charge of international trade – and Maryam Monsef, who fled Afghanistan as a refugee 20 years ago and will oversee the democratic reform portfolio.

Trudeau’s cabinet also includes two aboriginal members of parliament and three Sikh politicians. [...]
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/04/canada-cabinet-gender-diversity-justin-trudeau


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2015)

Για να καταλάβω πάντως και κάτι.

Ο γιος Τριντό είναι ΟΚ που αναλαμβάνει πρωθυπουργός.
Τα σόγια Κένεντι, Μπους κλπ ομοίως.

Εμείς είμαστε η νεποτιστική κοινωνία;


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να καταλάβω πάντως και κάτι.
> 
> Ο γιος Τριντό είναι ΟΚ που αναλαμβάνει πρωθυπουργός.
> Τα σόγια Κένεντι, Μπους κλπ ομοίως.
> ...



Μα πότε γίναμε _και _"η νεποτιστική κοινωνία";


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2015)

Ως προς το αν η νεά καναδική κυβέρνηση είναι αντιπροσωπευτική, από τους 30 υπουργούς (εξαιρείται ο πρωθυπουργός), υπάρχουν:
6 γαλλοκαναδοί (ο ένας υπουργός εξωτερικών)
1 Ινουίτ (50%)
1 Ινδιάνος (ομοίως κατά 50%)
2 Σιχ (ο ένας υπουργός Άμυνας)
2 άλλοι Ινδοί
1 Ιρανός του Αφγανιστάν
4 γεννημένοι εκτός Καναδά
2 άτομα με αναπηρία
Κι από επαγγέλματα, εκτός απο τα συνηθισμένα, δικηγόροι, γιατροί κλπ υπάρχει και:
1 αστροναύτης (πρώην στρατιωτικός)
1 επαγγελματίας μουσικός (σολίστας του όμποε και διευθυντής ορχήστρας)
Θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτική του Καναδά, γιατί υπάρχει υπερεκπροσώπηση των Ινδοκαναδών, εις βάρος άλλων εθνικών ομάδων και κοινοτήτων. Π.χ. ούτε ένας Κινέζος της στιγμή που οι Κινέζοι είναι το 10% της επαρχίας της Βρετανικής Κολομβίας (και το 5% του συνόλου της χώρας). Οι Ινδοί από την άλλη είναι το 3,5% (6% στη ΒΚ). 

Για το άλλο ζήτημα: Ναι, αλλά δόκτορα, τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρεις είναι από τις αποικίες και τους λοιπούς άγριους. Στη Δ. Ευρώπη έχεις να μας δείξεις τέτοια δείγματα εκτός Ελλάδας; :-D

YΓ1 Βοηθάει το ότι δεν πάνε για πρωθυπουργοί όλοι, απλά παίρνουν την έδρα και το μισθό και κααααααααααααθονται. 

ΥΓ2 Για το ΗΒ που το ξέρω καλύτερα, βοηθάει το ότι οι αριστοκράτες έχουν 15 επίθετα η κάθε οικογένεια, οπότε δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανές ότι είναι όλοι ξαδέρφια, αλλά στις τελευταίες εκλογές είχε γίνει λίγο σούσουρο σχετικά με τον αριθμό των εικοσάχρονων θυγατέρων και γιών πρωτοκλασάτων πολιτικών, οι οποίοι κατέβαιναν στην έδρα του μπαμπά ή της μαμάς τους, ακόμα και με το Εργατικό κόμμα, που μονίμως καταγγέλλει τον νεποτισμό του Συντηρητικού κόμματος.


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2015)

Οι Σικχ πάνε με τα μαχαίρια τους;


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2015)

Ίσως ο υπουργός Άμυνας, που είναι πιο σχετική θέση με τα όπλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2015)

Αυτοί οι ζαβοί διαφημιστές που βάλανε το υστερικό και ανάγωγο κοριτσάκι να λέει «Το θέλω, το θέλω, το θέλω» και γενικότερα φτιάξανε τη συγκεκριμένη εκνευριστική διαφήμιση, έχουν σκεφτεί ότι από την τρίτη φορά που την ακούς και μετά θέλεις να τους βαράς τη διαφήμιση στο κεφάλι και το ραδιόφωνο στο κεφάλι του κοριτσιού;

:curse: :angry: :scared: :down:


----------



## Palavra (Nov 24, 2015)

Πες τα, ντε!


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2015)

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια διαφημιστική σχολή που πιστεύει ότι, αν σου κάνει τα νεύρα τσατάλια, θα προσέξεις τη διαφήμιση και θα σπεύσεις να προτιμήσεις το προϊόν τους, ίσως με την ελπίδα ότι, αν το κάνεις αυτό, θα ηρεμήσουν και θα πάψουν να σε βομβαρδίζουν. Δεν θέλουν να ακούσουν τι πιστεύω για τη σχολή τους. Δεν θέλουν, λέω.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2015)

Όντως είναι από τις χειρότερες διαφημίσεις που έχω ακούσει. Δηλαδή, το μήνυμα είναι ότι όταν έχεις ένα κακομαθημένο που λέει "το θέλω, το θέλω, το θέλω", αντί να το καρυδώσεις, πρέπει απλώς να βγάλεις την κάρτα και να τσακιστείς να του πάρεις ό,τι ζητάει.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως είναι από τις χειρότερες διαφημίσεις που έχω ακούσει. Δηλαδή, το μήνυμα είναι ότι όταν έχεις ένα κακομαθημένο που λέει "το θέλω, το θέλω, το θέλω", αντί να το καρυδώσεις, πρέπει απλώς να βγάλεις την κάρτα και να τσακιστείς να του πάρεις ό,τι ζητάει.



Knowing them*, they'd get away with blue murder:



daeman said:


> :twit:
> Blue because the child was blue in the face with fake indignation*, and murder because most would consider it, fleetingly at least, in such a predicament. The father did, preemptively indeed, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> ...



* Advertisers, that is.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Όντως είναι από τις χειρότερες διαφημίσεις που έχω ακούσει. Δηλαδή, το μήνυμα είναι ότι όταν έχεις ένα κακομαθημένο που λέει "το θέλω, το θέλω, το θέλω", αντί να το καρυδώσεις, πρέπει απλώς να βγάλεις την κάρτα και να τσακιστείς να του πάρεις ό,τι ζητάει.



Συμφωνώ και υπάρχουν μπόλικες τέτοιες διαφημίσεις, αλλά αν έχεις ένα τέτοιο κακομαθημένο κάποιος το έχει κακομάθει ή έχει κάνει καίρια λάθη στην διαπαιδαγώγησή του.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 25, 2015)

Όταν δεν μας αρέσει ή δεν καταλαβαίνουμε μια διαφήμιση, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην είμαστε εμείς το τάργκετ γκρουπ της. Η συγκεκριμένη απευθύνεται σε μαγαζάτορες.

Έχω δουλέψει πολλά χρόνια σε μαγαζί, με ειδίκευση στην απασχόληση των κακομαθημένων παιδιών ώστε να ψωνίσει η μαμά.
Το μόνο που σε νοιάζει εκείνη την ώρα είναι να βγάλεις το εμπόδιο από τη μέση :) και να κλείσεις την παραγγελία.
Και πολύ χειρότερο από το γεγονός ότι το κάθε κοριτσάκι είναι κακομαθημένο είναι που η κάθε μαμά το βρίσκει φυσιολογικό αυτό. Δεν είναι καθόλου "δόλια μάνα", όπως ισχυρίζεται ο εκφωνητής.

Συμφωνώ ότι η διαφήμιση είναι πολύ εκνευριστική, αλλά πιστεύω ότι είναι εύστοχη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

VickyN said:


> πιστεύω ότι είναι εύστοχη.



Πιθανότατα και καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Το κακό είναι ότι μας παίρνουν όλους τα σκάγια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2015)

Αχ αυτές οι μανάδες!
Όταν είναι μικρά, τα αφήνουν να ενοχλούν όλο τον κόσμο και σου λένε «παιδί είναι», ή —ακόμα χειρότερα— σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα όταν ο μικρός διάβολος χαλάει τον κόσμο. 
Τα παίρνουν στα μαγαζιά και τα αφήνουν να μας πάρουν τα αυτιά με τις απαιτήσεις τους στις οποίες αυτές υποχωρούν κι ο θεατής ονειρεύεται τον Ηρώδη.
Στο σχολείο, όποτε κάνουν ζημιές τα θηρία, λένε στους δασκάλους ότι φταίνε αυτοί, που δεν αφήσανε το παιδάκι τους να εκφραστεί σωστά κλπ κλπ. 
Ντύνουν τα κορίτσια τους λες και θα βγούνε στην πίστα, ή —ακόμα χειρότερα— στη Συγγρού, κι όταν τις καλεί ο γυμνασιάρχης να τους πει για το μήκος της φούστας της κορούλας τους, η απάντηση είναι «μα έχει ωραία πόδια το άτιμο» (αληθινό περιστατικό). 
Παίρνει αποβολή η κορούλα γιατί άνοιξε το στόμα της και απευθύνθηκε στους πάντες λες και ήταν λιμενεργάτισσα, πάει η μαμά στο σχολείο και απειλεί να τους φέρει τον εισαγγελέα (αληθινό περιστατικό).
Ο γιόκας συλλαμβάνεται για βιασμό και η μανούλα λέει «δε φταίει ο γιος μου, αυτές οι σουρλουλούδες φταίνε που κυκλοφορούν με μίνι στις δώδεκα τη νύχτα» (αληθινό περιστατικό από την ειδησεογραφία, κοπιράιτ μαμά βιαστή). 
Η κολώνα του σπιτιού τους (ο γιος, ντε!) αυτοπυρπολείται έξω από το γήπεδο στο Παρίσι, λέει η μανούλα «το είχε φάει το στρες το παιδί μου!» (κοπιράιτ μαμά τζιχαντιστή). 
Ληστεία μετά φόνου ο κανακάρης, «είναι ευαίσθητο παιδί» λέει η μαμά του. 

Ποτέ δεν ακούμε κανέναν γονιό —ειδικά τις χαζοχαρούμενες μανούλες που κατά τ’ άλλα είναι δραστήριες στα ΜΚΔ— να λέει «έβγαλα έναν σκάρτο άνθρωπο στην κοινωνία, φταίω και ντρέπομαι που δεν έκανα σωστά τη μόνη σοβαρή δουλειά που είχα στη ζωή μου». Αυτογνωσία μηδέν. 

Μη μου πείτε μετά όσοι έχετε παιδιά ότι απορείτε που σας αποφεύγουν όσοι δεν έχουν. 
(Τα ’πα και ξεθύμανα).


----------



## SBE (Nov 25, 2015)

Α, ναι, ξέχασα και το ΚΛΑΣΙΚΟ: μπορεί να είναι μπούφος μαθητής, αλλά είναι έξυπνο. 
Ε, ναι κύριε γονιέ, δεν το είπαμε χαζό, έχει τη μέση ευφυΐα που έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Αν είχε πρόβλημα ευφυίας, θα το είχατε διαπιστώσει πριν ακόμα ξεκινήσει το σχολείο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αχ αυτές οι μανάδες!
> ...



(Mothers with children at the) Art Gallery - Monty Python 






—Yes, take my word for it, Marge. Kevin's eaten most of the early nineteenth-century British landscape artists, and I've learned not to worry. As a matter of fact, I feel a bit peckish myself. 
—I never used to like Turner.
—No ... I don't know much about art [or parenting], but I know what I like.


How to irritate people: Mother






I don't understand you any more... What did we do wrong, Dennis?

How does her mind work?


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μη μου πείτε μετά όσοι έχετε παιδιά ότι απορείτε που σας αποφεύγουν όσοι δεν έχουν.


SBE, σωστά και υπαρκτά όσα στηλιτεύεις, είναι πράγματα που και μένα με εξοργίζουν, αλλά από αυτό μέχρι το να υποστηρίζεις ότι όλα τα παιδιά είναι τέρατα και όλοι οι γονείς είναι μαλάκες υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση, δεν νομίζεις; Μπορούμε να διατυπώνουμε την άποψή μας και χωρίς ισοπεδωτικές υπεργενικεύσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2015)

Στάθη, είμαι 1000% σίγουρη ότι δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς ούτε μία περίπτωση που τα παιδιά σου ενόχλησαν ή ξεβόλεψαν κανέναν και ότι πιστεύεις ότι είσαι πάντα άψογος και σοβαρός στα ζητήματα που αναφέρω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2015)

Και τώρα το άχρηστο disclaimer: η υπερβολή είναι μέρος της κωμωδίας.


----------



## stathis (Nov 26, 2015)

Ενάντια σε τόση σιγουριά, ακόμα και οι θεοί αγωνίζονται μάταια...


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2015)

Και τώρα ξανά το άχρηστο disclaimer: η υπερβολή είναι μέρος της κωμωδίας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2015)

Για το 2015, πρόσωπο της χρονιάς για το περιοδικό Time είναι η καγκελάριος Μέρκελ. Θα το μάθατε. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες κάτω από τον τίτλο:

10 Photos That Show Why Angela Merkel Is the World’s Most Powerful Woman

Η καλύτερη είναι η όγδοη. Αριστούργημα, μια εικόνα από τα καλύτερα πάρτι μας.

http://time.com/time-person-of-the-year-2015-angela-merkel-choice/?xid=homepage


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2016)

Κάτι που υποθέτω ότι δεν θα διαβάσω ποτέ για ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο:

The student protests gained momentum when Jonathan Butler, a graduate student, staged a hunger strike to force Mr Wolfe to resign. Yet the turning point was the announcement by members of the football team that they would not play or practise and boycott a game against Brigham Young University (BYU) unless Mr Wolfe stepped down. The footballers’ boycott of the game would have cost the university around $1m. 
http://www.economist.com/news/unite...orts-placate-protesters-have-created-backlash


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2016)

*Ξαναλειτουργεί η κρήνη Μοροζίνη στο κέντρο του Χάνδακα*

Ο δήμαρχος Ηρακλείου εγκαινίασε σήμερα με περηφάνεια την επαναλειτουργία της κρήνης Μοροζίνη. Η κρήνη, μνημείο της εποχής της Βενετοκρατίας και το σπουδαιότερο τοπόσημο της πόλης, γνωστή στον κόσμο ως «τα Λιοντάρια», από τα τέσσερα πέτρινα λιοντάρια που βγάζουν νερό από το στόμα τους, είχε παραμείνει σε αδράνεια επί δεκαετία. Με συντονισμένες προσπάθειες υπερκεράστηκαν υλικά και γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια. Το νερό έρχεται στην πόλη απευθείας από το φράγμα του Αποσελέμη και περνά από φίλτρο ζεόλιθου, ειδικής προδιαγραφής για να μην προκαλείται φθορά στο μνημείο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2016)

Η είδηση της ημέρας; Της χρονιάς;

China’s central bank said it is studying the prospects of issuing its own digital currency and aiming to roll out a product as soon as possible, contending that alternative payment systems can improve the efficiency of global transactions.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...bank-studies-prospect-of-own-digital-currency

Μη με ρωτήσετε τι γυρεύει στα εφήμερα...


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

Πραγματικά μια ιστορία βγαλμένη από... τον κινηματογράφο:


*Έβαλε να σκοτώσουν τη γυναίκα του και την είδε ζωντανή στην κηδεία της*

Αν το βλέπαμε στον κινηματογράφο, θα το λέγαμε «τραβηγμένο». Όμως η ιστορία που ακολουθεί ξεπερνά σε φαντασία σενάρια ταινιών θρίλερ.

Η Νοέλα Ρουκούντο περίμενε μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο να φύγουν από το σπίτι της και οι τελευταίοι φίλοι και συγγενείς που παρέστησαν στην κηδεία της.

Αφού έφυγε και ο τελευταίος, η γυναίκα εντόπισε τον άνδρα που περίμενε, τον επί δέκα χρόνια σύζυγό της, Μπαλένγκα Καλάλα. Τότε εκείνη βγήκε από το αυτοκίνητο και στάθηκε μπροστά του προκαλώντας του τρόμο.

«Έκπληξη! Είμαι ακόμη ζωντανή» του είπε, μόλις πέντε ημέρες αφότου εκείνος είχε πληρώσει εκτελεστές για να τη σκοτώσουν.

Παρά τις συγγνώμες που άκουσε, η Ρουκούντο κατήγγειλε τον σύζυγό της, ο οποίος καταδικάστηκε σε εννεαετή φυλάκιση για υποκίνηση σε δολοφονία.

Η ιστορία της Ρουκούντα ξεκίνησε πριν από περίπου έναν χρόνο, όταν αυτή και ο σύζυγός της ταξίδεψαν από την Μελβούρνη στην πατρίδα της, το Μπουρούντι, για μια κηδεία στενού συγγενικού της προσώπου.

Μετά την κηδεία, η Ρουκούντα επέστρεψε στο ξενοδοχείο για να ξεκουραστεί, μέχρι που χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο. Στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής ήταν ο σύζυγός της, ο οποίος της είπε να βγει έξω για να πάρει λίγο αέρα.

Έξω από το ξενοδοχείο τη Ρουκούντα περίμενε ένας άνδρας, ο οποίος με την απειλή όπλου την οδήγησε με αυτοκίνητο σε άγνωστο σημείο. Εκεί βρήκαν άλλους δύο άνδρες, οι οποίοι τη ρώτησαν: «Τι έκανες στον άνδρα σου και μας πλήρωσε να σε σκοτώσουμε;».

Σοκαρισμένη η γυναίκα ζήτησε αποδείξεις. Οι εκτελεστές τότε την έβαλαν να ακούσει ηχογραφημένες τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες, στις οποίες ακουγόταν ο άνδρας της να λέει «σκοτώστε την!».

Στη συνέχεια, η γυναίκα βίωσε μια ακόμη έκπληξη: οι εκτελεστές τής είπαν πως δεν πρόκειται να τη σκοτώσουν, γιατί δεν πίστευαν στις δολοφονίες γυναικών -όπως είπαν- και την άφησαν να φύγει για να διαδώσει -όπως επίσης της είπαν- και σε άλλες ανόητες γυναίκες αυτό που της συνέβη.

Επέστρεψε στη Μελβούρνη μετά από πέντε ημέρες, ενώ στο μεταξύ ο σύζυγός της είχε διαδώσει στους γνωστούς τους πως η Ρουκούντα πέθανε σε ένα τρομερό δυστύχημα και οργάνωσε την κηδεία της με όλες τις τιμές.

Παρά τις αρχικές αρνήσεις, ο Καλάλα στο τέλος παραδέχτηκε την ενοχή του, αφού η Ρουκούντα τον παγίδευσε ηχογραφώντας μια συνομιλία τους.

Και όλα αυτά, όπως είπε ο Καλάλα στο δικαστήριο, επειδή φοβήθηκε πως η Ρουκούντα θα τον άφηνε για έναν άλλο άνδρα...
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500056398​


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2016)

E, μα κι αυτός χωρίς τα πειστήρια του εγκλήματος πάει και κάνει κηδεία;


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> E, μα κι αυτός χωρίς τα πειστήρια του εγκλήματος πάει και κάνει κηδεία;



Χειρότερο: είναι πολύ πιθανό ακόμα και να πλήρωσε τους βαλτούς χωρίς τα πειστήρια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2016)

Η αμοιβή προκαταβάλλεται.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

....
Δίχως το πτώμα της να δει, πριχού γενεί σορός της
θάρρειε πως την ετέλεψε, κήδεψε τον ντορό της






Spared by the hitmen with principles, BBC

Wife crashes her own funeral, horrifying her husband, who had paid to have her killed, Washington Post


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Η αμοιβή προκαταβάλλεται.



Πω πω, η απειρία μου είναι ολοφάνερη. Τόσα Χόλιγουντ να 'χουν πάει στράφι!


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Η αμοιβή προκαταβάλλεται.



"He told me I'd been stupid because my husband paid them the deposit in November. And when I went to Africa it was January. He asked me, 'How stupid can you be, from November, you can't see that something is wrong?'"

He might have been a hit-man with principles, but the gang's leader still took the opportunity to extort more money from Kalala. He called him back and informed him that the fee for the murder had increased. He wanted a further 3,400 Australian dollars (£1,700) to finish the job.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35496480


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2016)

Greece from space

Photo from International Space Station, taken by NASA astronaut Ignazio Magnani on February 19, 2016 18:51 EET

(το βρήκα εδώ).


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2016)

Ένα άρθρο που γράφτηκε πριν την ανακοίνωση του δημοψηφίσματος, που μου άρεσε σε κάποια σημεία τόσο που το πήρα σήμερα στο μάθημα και διάβασα ένα απόσπασμα στην τάξη (όχι την τάξη που έχουμε έναν φοιτητή που θεωρεί ότι οι Κόκκινοι έχουν καταλάβει το πανεπιστήμιο και προπαγανδίζουν υπέρ της κλιματικής αλλαγής- την οποία θεωρεί μύθο- γιατί θα είχε ζητήσει ήδη την απόλυσή μου)

A tale of two cities: Britain’s great European divide is really about education and class
Το ζουμί (όχι αυτό που διάβασα στην τάξη)
Education levels are “an extremely strong predictor” of an individual’s views on the subject, stresses Robert Ford, an expert on public opinion: the more qualifications someone has, the more pro-European he or she is likely to be. According to polls by YouGov, those educated only to 16 oppose EU membership by 57% to 43%, but among graduates it is 38% to 62%. When education is controlled for, other factors affecting an individual’s views on Europe—like income, choice of newspaper and even age—diminish.What is it about those five years of study between 16 and 21? The answer has two parts...
(η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2016)

*The NZ flag* — your chance to decide

Προφανώς δεν θα αποφασίσουμε εμείς, αλλά εκτός από τους λίγους Λεξιλόγους που ασχολούνται με τα βεξιλολογικά, σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να μας ενδιαφέρει όλους πώς γίνεται σήμερα η διαδικτυακή επικοινωνία άλλου ενός (μικρού) κράτους με τους πολίτες του.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2016)

Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως να δούμε αν θα αποφασίσουν οι Νεοζηλανδοί να αποτινάξουν αυτό το μικρό τμήμα που θυμίζει το αποικιακό παρελθόν τους, δηλαδή τη σημαία της Αγγλίας που υπάρχει στην τωρινή εκδοχή της σημαίας τους.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2016)

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι η σημαία είναι το λιγότερο: η ίδια η γλώσσα που μιλάνε, αλλά και το όνομα της χώρας τους (ολόκληρη η εθνική τους ταυτότητα δηλαδή) προέρχονται από το αποικιακό παρελθόν τους. Από την άλλη, σίγουρα πολλοί Νεοζηλανδοί θα προτιμούν να διατηρηθεί η βρετανική σημαία για ιστορικούς λόγους (προφανώς γι' αυτό πέρασε στο final two)  Όντως θα έχει ενδιαφέρον το αποτέλεσμα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2016)

Στα γκάλοπ πάντως, η νέα σημαία έρχεται δεύτερη και καταϊδρωμένη ως τώρα.

Όσο για το Union Jack, κάπου διάβασα επίσης ότι σε ελάχιστες από τις σημαίες των χωρών της Κοινοπολιτείας παραμένει (νομίζω σε τέσσερις -- και οι τέσσερις είναι στην Ωκεανία). Edit: Πέντε και η καταμέτρηση συνεχίζεται... :blush:

Και πριν μας το θυμίσει (ή με διορθώσει...) ο Εάριον, για όποιον απορεί γιατί λένε _silver fern_ εκείνη την άσπρη φτέρη, στις σημαίες και στους θυρεούς κανονικά δεν υπάρχει λευκό. Το χρώμα που νομίζουμε λευκό είναι αργυρό. ;)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2016)

Πήγα να απαντήσω στο κουίζ και το κουίζ εξαφανίστηκε. Ούτε που την ήξερα τη Νιούε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2016)

Είχε τρύπα (όπως λέμε για τα σκακιστικά προβλήματα) το κουίζ. Υπάρχουν άλλες δύο χώρες στην Ωκεανία, με θαλασσί (διαφορετικής απόχρωσης) φόντο, τα νησιά Φίτζι και το Τουβαλού, ενώ το Union Jack διατηρείται ακόμα και στη σημαία της Χαβάης...

Το Νιούε έχει πολλά έσοδα από την πώληση ιντερνετικών διευθύνσεων (έχει TLD το _.nu_). Ανάλογα έσοδα έχει το Τουβαλού (_.tv_).


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως να δούμε αν θα αποφασίσουν οι Νεοζηλανδοί να αποτινάξουν αυτό το μικρό τμήμα που θυμίζει το αποικιακό παρελθόν τους, δηλαδή τη σημαία της Αγγλίας που υπάρχει στην τωρινή εκδοχή της σημαίας τους.



Το ότι έχουν αρχηγό κράτους την Ελισάβετ (την Α' της Ν. Ζηλανδίας) δεν είναι το πιο σοβαρό κατάλοιπο από το αποικιοκρατικό τους παρελθόν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2016)

Μα μη χαλάς τα κουίζ της μορφής «τι πολίτευμα έχει η ΝΖ;»... :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> ... πολλοί Νεοζηλανδοί θα προτιμούν να διατηρηθεί η βρετανική σημαία για ιστορικούς λόγους (προφανώς γι' αυτό πέρασε στο final two)



Αν διάβασα σωστά τα λήμματα στη Βικιπαίδεια (New Zealand flag debate και New Zealand flag referendums), δεν είναι ακριβές να λέμε ότι η τωρινή σημαία πέρασε στους προκριματικούς. Οι προκριματικοί έγιναν για ν’ αποφασιστεί ποια εκδοχή απ’ όλες θα στηθεί αντιμέτωπη στην ισχύουσα στο τελειωτικό δημοψήφισμα του Απριλίου του 2016.

Όσο για τα χρώματα, ναι, είναι όπως το λέει ο Δόκτωρ: αυτό που θεωρούμε λευκό στην εραλδική είναι μέταλλο και λέγεται «αργυρό». Αντίστοιχα αυτό που εκλαμβάνουμε ως κίτρινο είναι κι αυτό μέταλλο και λέγεται «χρυσό». 

Τα άλλα δύο σπουδαία και συχνότερα απαντώμενα χρώματα είναι το μπλε («κυανό») και το κόκκινο («ερυθρό»). Υπόψη ότι δεν αναγνωρίζονται παραλλαγές του κυανού και του ερυθρού, όλα τα μπλε είναι τα ίδια για την εραλδική. Δηλαδή δεν έχει νόημα (από καθαρά εραλδική άποψη) να ξεχωρίσει κανείς ότι άλλο είναι το κυανό της Option A και άλλο της Option E.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2016)

Έχουμε και την άποψη του ειδικού: John Oliver - New Zealand's New Flag Designs


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 24, 2016)

Τώρα, βέβαια, αυτή η είδηση φιλοδοξεί να μην είναι μόνο εφήμερη, αλλά να ριζώσει. Ο λόγος περί μιας νέας ιταλικής λέξης την οποία χρησιμοποίησε ένας πιτσιρικάς στην έκθεσή του για να περιγράψει ένα λουλούδι. Η λέξη: petaloso, που σημαίνει "με πολλά πέταλα". Η δασκάλα τού διόρθωσε μεν το λάθος, με την επισήμανση δε ότι ήταν πολύ πετυχημένη η λέξη του, και σκέφτηκε να στείλουν τον νεολογισμό στην Ακαδημία που είναι αρμόδια για τα γλωσσικά θέματα της Ιταλίας. Ορίστε το άρθρο:
A few weeks back, primary school teacher Margherita Aurora, in the small town of Copparo in central Italy, was intrigued when one of her students, Matteo, used an unfamiliar word in a written assignment.

Matteo described a flower as "petaloso" ("full of petals"). The word doesn't officially exist in the Italian dictionary, but grammatically it makes sense as a combination of "petalo" ("petal") and the suffix "-oso" ("full of").

The assignment got Aurora thinking - could the eight-year-old Matteo have invented a new word? With his teacher's help, the student wrote to the Accademia della Crusca - the institution that oversees the use of the Italian language - to ask for their opinion.

To their surprise, the pair got an encouraging reply.

"The word you invented is well formed and could be used in the Italian language," one of the Crusca's top linguistic experts wrote. "It is beautiful and clear."

But, the linguist added, for a word to officially be part of the Italian language, a large number of people need to use it and understand its meaning. "If you manage to spread your word among many people who start saying 'What a petaloso flower this is!', then petaloso will have become a word in Italian."

Matteo's teacher was touched by the reply - "this is worth more than a thousand Italian lessons" she wrote on her Facebook account on Monday - and shared pictures of the letter.

Inadvertently, she triggered a movement to do exactly what the Crusca had asked: make "petaloso" a widely known and used word.

Her original Facebook post has been shared more than 80,000 times. On Twitter #petaloso was used almost 40,000 times. The word quickly became the top trending topic in Italy and briefly hit the list of top worldwide trends on Wednesday. Many tweeters used the word in context - demonstrating its wide use and commonly understood meaning.

The Crusca itself - an institution created in 1583 - joined in the online effort and retweeted messages using the word. The Zanichelli publishing house - which publishes one of most widely referenced Italian dictionaries - hinted that it would include the word in its next edition. Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi even chipped in to congratulate the young student. 

"Petaloso" is now well on its way to becoming an official Italian word thanks to an eight-year-old's imagination - and the power of social media.

There is, by the way, a direct equivalent in English: "petalous" has been a word since at least the early 18th century. 

Στα ελληνικά έχουμε το "πολυπέταλος". 

http://www.corriere.it/scuola/16_fe...de-7296e148-dac9-11e5-956c-6f7e55711737.shtml


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2016)

+1 :)

Έτσι γίνονται ιότροπες οι λέξεις... :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2016)

Τι ωραίο!


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2016)

Εμείς εδώ δε χρειαζόμαστε τόση κινητοποίηση για να καθιερωθεί κάποια νέα λέξη. Αρκεί να τη βάλει στο στόμα της (και να τη βγάλει από εκεί) κάποαι ξανθοβαμμένη ντίβα πρωινάδικου. Ή η Λαίδη Άντζελα. Ή ο Λαζόπουλος.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2016)

Με τεράστια καθυστέρηση διαπιστώνω ότι ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο Λεξικό του έβαλε ένα τσιτάτο από την αυτοβιογραφία του Βέρνερ Χάιζενμπεργκ όπου ο σπουδαίος αυτός φυσικός και συνεργάτης των ναζί στο ατομικό τους πρόγραμμα γράφει:

Η θητεία μου στην αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα υπήρξε η σπουδαιότερη πνευματική μου άσκηση. Στη γλώσσα αυτή υπάρχει η πληρέστερη αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στη λέξη και στο εννοιολογικό της περιεχόμενο.

Θα άξιζε να ελεγχθεί αν λέει όντως αυτό το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο. Πάντως το ψάρι βρομάει απ' το κεφάλι. Μένει να δούμε αν το κεφάλι είναι του Μπαμπινιώτη ή του Χάιζενμπεργκ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

Το αξιοποιεί κι αλλού το παράθεμα ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης. 

Το βρίσκω και σε ομιλία του (εδώ στα αγγλικά), δημοσιευμένη και σε βιβλίο (_Greece in the Twentieth Century_), αν και η μετάφραση του παραθέματος στα αγγλικά διαφέρει σημαντικά από τη μία φορά στην άλλη:

This is how we can understand the words of Werner Heisenberg, the great physicist, who declared that "studying the Ancient Greek language was for me the most important intellectual exercise; there is, in this language, a perfect correspondence between the word and its notional content". 
http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=2&pid=7&apprec=20


Indeed, the great physicist Werner Heisenberg has advocated that the period of time when he studied the ancient Greek language was the greatest mental exercise he undertook, ‘given that in this language he found the most comprehensive juxtaposition between a word and its semantic content’.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=xYMsBgAAQBAJ&pg=PA219


(Ας σημειωθεί, για να μην το ψάχνετε, ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ το παράθεμα βρίσκεται στη συλλογή παραθεμάτων «Είπαν για την ελληνική γλώσσα...» στο πρώτο εσώφυλλο του λεξικού.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2016)

Costas said:


> Θα άξιζε να ελεγχθεί αν λέει όντως αυτό το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο. Πάντως το ψάρι βρομάει απ' το κεφάλι. Μένει να δούμε αν το κεφάλι είναι του Μπαμπινιώτη ή του Χάιζενμπεργκ.



Με το πρώτο γκούγκλισμα δεν βρήκα κάτι συγκρίσιμο, αλλά καταρχήν δεν το αποκλείω δεδομένου ότι ο πατέρας του, Αύγουστος Χ. ήταν γερός κλασικός φιλόλογος και, την εποχή του, ο μόνος πανεπιστημιακός καθηγητής της _Νέας Ελληνικής_ και υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές του Β.Χ. από μικρή ηλικία στον Πλάτωνα κ.λπ.

Επίσης, η αναγόρευσή του σε *δρ. του ΕΜΠ* (Επίκαιρα εποχής).


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2016)

Τι λες, Δόκτορα; Ώστε ο Βέρνερ Χάιζενμπεργκ ήταν γιος του μεγάλου Αύγουστου Χάιζενμπεργκ; Μια ζωή δεν είχα κάνει τη σύνδεση. 
Ορίστε τι προσφέρει αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία!

Βλέπω είχε κι άλλον ένα γιο ο βυζαντινολόγος Χάιζενμπεργκ, που έγινε χημικός, τον Έρβιν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2016)

Earion said:


> Βλέπω είχε κι άλλον ένα γιο ο βυζαντινολόγος Χάιζενμπεργκ, που έγινε χημικός, τον Έρβιν.



Μάλλον είχε κι άλλον ένα γιο ο βυζαντινολόγος Χάιζενμπεργκ, τον Έρβιν, που έγινε χημικός. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2016)

Εγώ μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια νόμιζα ότι η αρχή του Μπερνούλι, το παράδοξο του Μπερνούλι και οι αριθμοί του Μπερνούλι είναι του ίδιου ατόμου, αλλά ανακάλυψα στην συνέχεια ότι είναι δουλειά τριών διαφορετικών γενεών της ίδιας οικογένειας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2016)

Ενώ το Bernoulli Box είναι της Iomega...


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2016)

Βλέπω είχε κι άλλον ένα γιο ο βυζαντινολόγος Χάιζενμπεργκ, που έγινε χημικός: τον Έρβιν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2016)

Earion said:


> Βλέπω είχε κι άλλον ένα γιο ο βυζαντινολόγος Χάιζενμπεργκ, που έγινε χημικός: τον Έρβιν.


Μα δεν βλέπεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; Ότι δεν αποσαφηνίζεται ποιος έγινε χημικός. Ο βυζαντινολόγος ή ο γιος του;
:)


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2016)

Νίκελ, η απόλυτη σαφήνεια στην έκφραση δεν υπάρχει, είναι ουτοπία. Context, more context! Και εδώ το κόντεξτ υπάρχει άφθονο.

Αλλά για άλλο λόγο ήρθα εδώ· ο γλωσσολογών Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος πάλι κέντησε στο κασίδικο κεφάλι του:

Οταν οι δημοκρατικοί υπό τον Θρασύβουλο μπήκαν στην Αθήνα το 404 π.Χ. και κατέλυσαν την τυραννία των Τριάκοντα, η Εκκλησία του Δήμου εξέδωσε το περίφημο «περί του μη μνησικακείν» ψήφισμα. Κατ’ αρχάς να επισημάνω τη χρήση του απαρεμφάτου το οποίο, όπως λέει η Ρομιγί, βοήθησε τη δημιουργία αφηρημένης σκέψης παρά τοις Ελλησι, δυνατότητα που στερήθηκε η δική μας γλώσσα από την *κατάργησή* του.

Ανυπόφορα γελοίος!


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2016)

Costas said:


> ...
> Ανυπόφορα γελοίος!



Για τα γλωσσικά του ιδίως, +1000. Αστοιχείωτος και λαθρόχειρας, έχει βαλθεί να λιβανίζει την αρχαία και την καθαρεύουσα και να λαχταρά την επιστροφή τους. Νεκροφιλία, ιδιολατρεία, αλλοπροσαλλοσύνη.

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/02/24/theodoro/


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2016)

Η αρχαιολαγνεία σε συνδυασμό με άγνοια βασικών γλωσσολογικών αρχών έχει οδηγήσει τον Τ.Θ. αλλά και πολλούς άλλους (π.χ. τον Στέλιο Ράμφο) σε λανθασμένες αναλύσεις και διατυπώσεις για αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι πράγματι γελοία η αναφορά σε «κατάργηση του απαρεμφάτου», αν και μόνο αν αυτό ερμηνευτεί ότι «κάποιοι κατάργησαν το απαρέμφατο με νόμο». Θα ήταν καλύτερο όμως εδώ μέσα, ιδίως στα γλωσσικά νήματα, να σφάζουμε με μπαμπάκι και να μην απαξιώνουμε συνολικά την προσωπικότητα των άλλων με χαρακτηρισμούς όπως «γελοίος» και «αστοιχείωτος», ιδίως αν υπάρχει φόβος η επιθετική αυτή αντιμετώπιση να θεωρηθεί ότι βασίζεται σε εξωγλωσσικές διαφορές.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> Για τα γλωσσικά του ιδίως, +1000. Αστοιχείωτος και λαθρόχειρας, έχει βαλθεί να λιβανίζει την αρχαία και την καθαρεύουσα και να λαχταρά την επιστροφή τους. Νεκροφιλία, ιδιολατρεία, αλλοπροσαλλοσύνη.
> 
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2016/02/24/theodoro/


Ναι, daeman, στα γλωσσικά του αναφερόμουν. 

Νίκελ, το παράθεμά μου ήταν καθαρά γλωσσικό, και η κρίση μου προφανώς αναφερόταν στο παράθεμα. Δεν χρειάζονται περαιτέρω διαβεβαιώσεις, τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικολαβίες. Είτε θεωρεί ότι η κατάργηση έγινε με διάταγμα είτε απλώς εννοεί την εξαφάνισή του απαρεμφάτου από τη γλώσσα, το να λέει ότι με την εξαφάνιση/κατάργηση αυτή πέταξε κι έφυγε από μια οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα η ικανότητα της αφηρημένης σκέψης είναι το ίδιο γελοίο με το να λες, όπως ο Χάιζενμπεργκ και ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ότι υπάρχει σύμπτωση σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου στις λέξεις μιας οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2016)

Με συγκίνησε αυτή η σκηνή:
Ο παππούς μου: Από τη μεριά του πατέρα μου. Πρόσφυγας από τον Πόντο. Ηταν ιερωμένος και δάσκαλος, είχε τελειώσει το σχολαρχείο της Τραπεζούντας. Στο μπαούλο της προσφυγιάς είχε μεταφέρει μαζί του σε εκδόσεις Λειψίας τους έλληνες κλασικούς. Να φανταστείτε τον Αριστοφάνη τον έχω σε μια έκδοση με σφραγίδα Βιβλιοπωλείο Γεωργιάδου εν Τραπεζούντι 1842. Ηταν εκείνος που μου άνοιξε την πόρτα της μόρφωσης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... Θα ήταν καλύτερο όμως εδώ μέσα, ιδίως στα γλωσσικά νήματα, να σφάζουμε με μπαμπάκι και να μην απαξιώνουμε συνολικά την προσωπικότητα των άλλων με χαρακτηρισμούς όπως «γελοίος» και «αστοιχείωτος», ιδίως αν υπάρχει φόβος η επιθετική αυτή αντιμετώπιση να θεωρηθεί ότι βασίζεται σε εξωγλωσσικές διαφορές.



OK, αναδιατυπώνω: «σκόπιμες διαστρεβλώσεις κατά το δοκούν», αντί για το «αστοιχείωτος», και «πόσο γελοία μού φαίνονται όλα αυτά», αντί για το «γελοίος». Εντάξει τώρα ή πρέπει να ζητήσω και συμβουλές κάποιου νομομαθούς; 

Πάντως, για μένα τουλάχιστον, χειρότερα έτσι: η ημιμάθεια σε ρόλο παντογνωσίας και η εσκεμμένη παράλειψη ή διαστρέβλωση είναι πολύ πιο κατακριτέες από την άγνοια.

Όσο για τις εξωγλωσσικές διαφορές, λυπάμαι αν κάποιοι θεωρήσουν τόσο ανάξια τα κίνητρά μου, αλλά δεν έχω τίποτα να μοιράσω με τον συγκεκριμένο, ούτε ν' απαντήσω στους κακόπιστους. Αρκεί ο βίος και η μη πολιτεία μου τόσα χρόνια εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2016)

+1......................(και υπόψιν ότι τα Εφήμερα δεν είναι γλωσσικό νήμα)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2016)

Δεν είναι θέμα μόνο νομικό. Τυχαίνει να έχω πιει μια τσικουδιά με τον Τ.Θ., να έχω διαφωνήσει μαζί του για αυτά ακριβώς τα θέματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω τέτοιο λεξιλόγιο, και θα ήθελα, σε περίπτωση που ξαναβρεθώ μαζί του, να μπορώ να του πω, αν ο ίδιος το κάνει θέμα, ότι στο φόρουμ όπου συζητήθηκαν οι απόψεις του, η συζήτηση έγινε με ψυχραιμία και στην ουσία των πραγμάτων. Με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η διατύπωση:

το να λέει ότι με την εξαφάνιση/κατάργηση αυτή [του απαρεμφάτου] πέταξε κι έφυγε από μια οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα η ικανότητα της αφηρημένης σκέψης είναι το ίδιο γελοίο με το να λες, όπως ο Χάιζενμπεργκ και ο Μπαμπινιώτης, ότι υπάρχει σύμπτωση σημαίνοντος και σημαινομένου στις λέξεις μιας οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2016)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δεν με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά θα προτιμούσα ο Χάιζενμπεργκ να μην του κάνει παρεούλα, άσχετα με το ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυθεντίες στην επιστήμη*, ειδικά απ' την στιγμή που δεν είμαστε 100% σίγουροι ότι είπε τέτοιο πράγμα.



* ούτε καν αυθεντίες στον τομέα τους, πόσο μάλλον αυθεντίες παντός τύπου


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2016)

Οι μεταγλωτίσσεις στο στόχαστρο
Vincent Cassel says Italian dubbers have a 'mafia-like' hold on film industry


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στα γκάλοπ πάντως, η νέα σημαία έρχεται δεύτερη και καταϊδρωμένη ως τώρα.



Όντως, οι Νεοζηλανδοί αποφάσισαν να μην αλλάξουν σημαία 
Après deux référendums, la Nouvelle-Zélande garde son drapeau... actuel


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Οι μεταγλωτίσσεις στο στόχαστρο
> Vincent Cassel says Italian dubbers have a 'mafia-like' hold on film industry


Στην Ιταλία φαίνεται δεν έχουν καμιά συμπάθεια για τους ανθρώπους με προβλήματα ακοής. Δεν φτάνει που δεν μπορούν να δουν στον κινηματογράφο ιταλικές ταινίες αφού δεν ακούνε τον ήχο, τους αποκλείουν και από τις ξένες ταινίες, λόγω μεταγλώττισης. Να κάθονται σπίτι τους λοιπόν και να νοικιάζουν DVD αν θέλουν να δουν ξένες ταινίες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2016)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά η πρακτική μεταγλώττισης όλων των ξενόγλωσσων ταινιών συμβαίνει σε πολλές χώρες στον κόσμο. Ίσως μάλιστα στις περισσότερες. Στην Αμερική μπορείς να βρεις και την ορίτζιναλ εκδοχή, σε άλλες χώρες δεν ξέρω, αλλά ακόμη κι όπου υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα, σπάνια κάποιος θα ταξιδέψει για να βρει τον κινηματογράφο που παρέχει αυτήν την δυνατότητα, όταν η πλειονότητα επιλέγει την μεταγλωττισμένη βερζιόν.

Ευτυχώς για τα άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής υπάρχουν και οι ερασιτεχνικοί υπότιτλοι και το Ίντερνετ γενικότερα. Το Ίντερνετ έλυσε σωρεία αντίστοιχων προβλημάτων για τα άτομα με προβλήματα ακοής (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2016)

Αν δεις τις ταινίες στο σπίτι σου, φυσικά το λύνεις το πρόβλημα. Αλλά η μεταγλώττιση ξεκίνησε άλλες εποχές, που ο κόσμος ήταν πιο αγράμματος και για τους κωφούς δεν υπήρχε καμιά πρόνοια. Σήμερα που ξέρουμε όσα ξέρουμε, είναι απαράδεκτο να συνεχίζεται αυτό το βιολί που αποκλείει μια ομάδα του πληθυσμού από το να απολαύσει μια ταινία στον κινηματογράφο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2016)

Μια λύση είναι να υπάρχουν ταυτόχρονα υπότιτλοι και μεταγλώττιση, το οποίο βέβαια μπορεί να ενοχλεί αυτούς που δεν είναι συνηθισμένοι στους υπότιτλους. Όσο εγωιστική κι αν ακούγεται αυτή η οπτική, ακόμα κι αυτό λύνεται ώστε να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Οι υπότιτλοι μπορεί να καθίστανται ορατοί μόνο με ειδικά γυαλιά. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να γίνει αυτό κι ένας απ' αυτούς είναι ετούτος:

Sony's Subtitle Glasses Mean the Deaf Can Watch Movies in the Theater Too

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι το επιχείρημα του Κασέλ. Οι ιδιαιτερότητες που λέει ότι χάνονται στην μεταγλώττιση χάνονται και στην μετάφραση. Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος γαλλικά, πώς θα καταλάβει τις λεπτές διαφορές μεταξύ παριζιάνικης και κορσικανής προφοράς; Είναι σαν να λέω ότι η μεταγλώττιση στα αγγλικά μιας ταινίας που αφορά Θεσσαλονικιούς και Αθηναίους θα καταστρέψει τις λεπτές διαφορές στην προφορά και στην χρήση γραμματικών τύπων. Εάν υπάρχουν διαφορές που μπορεί να διατηρηθούν στην μετάφραση με υπότιτλους, μπορούν να διατηρηθούν και στην μεταγλώττιση. Π.χ. αν η διαφορά είναι ανάμεσα σε μια αστική προφορά και μια επαρχιακή, σίγουρα μπορεί αυτό να αντικατοπτριστεί με μεταφορά των διαφορών σε τοπικές διαφορές της γλώσσας προορισμού. Θα θυμίσω την ελληνική μετάφραση διάφορων ιστοριών του Αστερίξ που έκαναν ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ...Οι ιδιαιτερότητες που λέει ότι χάνονται στην μεταγλώττιση χάνονται και στην μετάφραση.



«Μάιν νάμε ιστ Μποντ.» 



Hellegennes said:


> Π.χ. αν η διαφορά είναι ανάμεσα σε μια αστική προφορά και μια επαρχιακή, σίγουρα μπορεί αυτό να αντικατοπτριστεί με μεταφορά των διαφορών σε τοπικές διαφορές της γλώσσας προορισμού.



"Μάιν νάμε ιστ Μποντ," auf schwäbisch, auch.



Hellegennes said:


> Θα θυμίσω την ελληνική μετάφραση διάφορων ιστοριών του Αστερίξ που έκαναν ακριβώς αυτό.



Δεν χάν'τι η προυφουρά, πιδί μ'. 



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2016)

Κουτσούμπας στη Βουλή προχτές: "τα ανταγωνιζόμενα μονοπώλια".


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2016)

Ο Γιανναράς εναποθέτει τώρα τις ελπίδες του για έναν καλύτερο κόσμο στον...Πάπα!
http://www.kathimerini.gr/855383/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/diapalh-mhdenismoy-kai-8rhskolhyias


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2016)

...
Find the #1 Song on the Day You Were Born


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2016)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι δεν είχαν τσαρτς όταν γεννήθηκα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι δεν είχαν τσαρτς όταν γεννήθηκα...



Αμέ, πώς; Ήδη από το 1901, λέει:

USA WEEKLY SINGLE CHARTS (CHARTS INTERNATIONAL) FROM 1901

μέχρι το 1904 και μετά αδιαλείπτως από το 1935.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2016)

Σε γενικές γραμμές η γλωσσική επιμέλεια της Εφημερίδας Συντακτών είναι καλή, αυτή τουλάχιστον είναι η εντύπωσή μου (μάλιστα βλέπω και κάτι οξυγονούχα "εκλέχτηκε" αντί για "εξελέγη", που κοντεύαμε να τα ξεχάσουμε). Ωστόσο σήμερα διάβασα ότι ο Λαφαζάνης είπε "Να μην *κλείνουμε* σε όλες τις πτώσεις την αντικαπιταλιστική ρητορεία της ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ."


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Je suis Ross!
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2016)

Προχτές είδα την Κιβωτό των Ανθρώπων (Francofonia) του Σοκούροφ, που είχε ρωσικό σπικάζ από τον ίδιον. Είπε λοιπόν σε μια στιγμή "республика, демократия". "Νά τα μας!" είπα, και περίμενα να δω τον υπότιτλο, που ήταν "πολίτευμα, δημοκρατία". Εγώ νομίζω πως θα έγραφα "αβασίλευτο πολίτευμα, δημοκρατικές ελευθερίες", ή κάτι σ' αυτό το στιλ.


----------



## Costas (Apr 9, 2016)

*Oxford University offers the “world’s hardest test” — here’s how to answer the questions*

Mike Bird (UK Business Insider, Oct. 5, 2015)

The entrance exam for All Souls College at Oxford University has been called the world’s hardest test. That’s because it’s nearly impossible to revise for. The questions are abstract and there are no right or wrong answers. Only a twentieth of the Oxford graduates who take the test are invited to continue the process. The prize is a 7-year fellowship at Oxford University, which typically goes to two students each year.
The test comes up in September, so a new batch of applicants have just run the gauntlet.
We spoke to someone who both passed their own All Souls exam and now grades them. Our source gave us the inside track on what examiners look for. When you're done, check out all the past exam questions here.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2016)

Μερικές από τις ερωτήσεις που λέει ότι δεν έχουν σωστό ή λάθος έχουν πολύ επιστημονικές μονόπαντες απαντήσεις. Π.χ.:

Is omniscient possible?

Η απάντηση είναι _όχι _και την δίνει η φυσική. Φυσικά ο εξεταστής δεν ψάχνει αυτήν την απάντηση, αλλά πρακτικά είναι λάθος να είναι αυτή η ερώτηση στα φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα. Πριν 100 χρόνια, ακόμα και η φυσική θα έλεγε "οπωσδήποτε".

Τώρα που καλοκοιτάω τις φιλοσοφικές ερωτήσεις, σχεδόν όλες έχουν ξεκάθαρες επιστημονικές απαντήσεις και αποτελούν παρωχημένα φιλοσοφικά ζητήματα, τα οποία έχει απαντήσει προ πολλού η επιστήμη ή η φιλοσοφία της επιστήμης και επιδέχονται μόνο μια σωστή απάντηση.

Παρακάτω βλέπω πολλές ερωτήσεις, άλλων πεδίων. να έχουν από αρκετά σίγουρες ως εντελώς ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2016)

Ψηφίστε το σήμα των Ολυμπιακών του 2020 (Τόκυο)
Tα προηγούμενα σήματα αποφασίστηκε να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν γιατί ήταν αντιγραφές άλλης δουλειάς (και μάλιστα εντελώς ξεπατικούρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2016)

Με το πρώτο σχέδιο 






αμέσως θυμήθηκα αυτό:






Τα άλλα δεν μου θυμίζουν κάτι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2016)

*Ένα παιδί μετράει τ’ άστρα και βρίσκει μια χαμένη πόλη* (_dimart blog_)

Ο ετών 15 Γουίλιαμ Γκαντουρί από το Κεμπέκ του Καναδά απέδειξε ότι όλες οι μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις ξεκινούν με τη διατύπωση του σωστού ερωτήματος — ή και του λάθος ερωτήματος, με τη διατύπωση ενός ερωτήματος, τέλος πάντων. «Μα γιατί άραγε οι Μάγιας δεν έχτιζαν τις πόλεις τους κοντά σε ποτάμια ή σε εύφορες περιοχές;» Μελέτησε, λοιπόν, και βρήκε την απάντηση που κανείς επιστήμονας δεν είχε μέχρι σήμερα σκεφτεί: Οι Μάγιας λάτρευαν τα αστέρια και έχτιζαν τις πόλεις τους σύμφωνα με το σχήμα των αστερισμών — και, άρα, το σχήμα των αστερισμών μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει στις πόλεις των Μάγιας. Όπερ και εγένετο! [...συνεχίστε στο *πρωτότυπο άρθρο* για κείμενο, εικόνες και βίντεο)


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2016)

Οι Μάγια, των Μάγια, είπαμε.


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2016)

Earion said:


> Οι Μάγια, των Μάγια, είπαμε.



Το είπαμε και αλλού: *Οι Ίνκας ή οι Ίνκα*.

Η πλάκα είναι πως στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο, μετά το απόσπασμα που έβαλε ο Δόκτορας, γράφει μία φορά «των Μάγιας» και τρεις φορές «των Μάγια».  Συν άλλη μία στις θεματικές ετικέτες του άρθρου, τελικό σκορ: Μάγιας 4 - Μάγια 4.

Πόσα τέτοια έχω κουτσουρέψει αβλεπί... Ιδίως τους αγγλόγραφτους πληθυντικούς σε ελληνικό κείμενο (π.χ. τα emails, τρις σφαγιασθέν χτες το βράδυ), αλλά και οι ελληνογραμμένοι δεν γλιτώνουν. Και καμιά φορά οι ενικοί: το _τανκς_, όχι το _*τανκ. 
_Το_ σεντς, όχι το *σεντ, _ή ακόμα καλύτερα το _σέντσι, του σεντσιού, τα σέντσια_, εκεί που ταιριάζει στο ύφος. Επειδή ή ελληνικά θα γράφουμε ή ξένα· καί τα δύο μαζί είναι σαν τον Μπαρμπαγιώργο με κλαπ και μπακαλιαράκια.


----------



## Marinos (May 11, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακή ιστορία και χίλια μπράβο στον πιτσιρικά. Εμένα όμως αυτή η θεωρία δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σόι (κυρίως επειδή προϋποθέτει γνώσεις γεωδαισίας που δεν κόβω να είχαν οι Μάγια) και βλέπω και άλλους να συμφωνούν μαζί μου:


> Pour Marie-Charlotte Arnauld, directrice de recherche émérite au CNRS et archéologue de la Mésoamérique : « cette histoire de planification de l’ensemble des cités en fonction des constellations est une aberration : les constellations sont des constructions culturelles (il s’agit juste de relier des points), les nôtres nous viennent des Grecs ! […] Inutile de perdre son temps à essayer de situer son nouveau site, car de toutes façons, son hypothèse de départ est fausse : elle oublie 3000 ans d'histoire, en supposant que les cités étaient toutes fondées et occupées en même temps. »
> 
> Éric Taladoire, professeur d’archéologie précolombienne, spécialiste des civilisations maya et superviseur de l'édition française des trois codex maya utilisés par William Gadoury, renchérit en déclarant : « non seulement je souscris totalement aux propos de Marie-Charlotte Arnauld, mais j’en rajoute. Autant j’envisageais une manipulation de cet adolescent par des journalistes désireux de se faire de la pub à bon marché, autant la consultation de la longue notice de Wikipedia sur ce découvreur m’incite à penser à une manipulation préparée avec soin12. »


 (πηγή· η αρχική παραπομπή χρειάζεται συνδρομή)

Πράγματι, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο μικρός δεν δοκίμασε τους αστερισμούς των Μάγια (δεκατρείς αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, και πιθανότατα όχι ταυτισμένοι οι περισσότεροι), αλλά τους ελληνικούς: την Κασσιόπη, τον Βόρειο Στέφανο (εδώ λίγο πιο αναλυτικά η μεθοδολογία του)... Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι επεκτείνει τη θεωρία του σε Αζτέκους, Ίνκα και κοιλάδα του Ινδού, πλησιάζει δυστυχώς επικίνδυνα τον φον Ντένικεν. Βάρδα μην ανακαλύψει κανείς εδώ τι σημαίνει αυτή η φράση: Allant plus loin, il constate que cette correspondance s'applique aussi à d'autres civilisations. Il établit ainsi une correspondance entre la constellation d'Orion et un ensemble de cités sur le territoire aztèque, au Mexique, celle du Grand Chien est mise en correspondance avec les villes Incas au Pérou et les étoiles de la constellation d'Hercule, auraient été utilisées par certaines cités de la civilisation de la vallée de l'Indus dont Harappa8. *Le projet repose donc sur le postulat que les Mayas connaissaient la mythologie grecque*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Εντυπωσιακή ιστορία και χίλια μπράβο στον πιτσιρικά. Εμένα όμως αυτή η θεωρία δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σόι (κυρίως επειδή προϋποθέτει γνώσεις γεωδαισίας που δεν κόβω να είχαν οι Μάγια) και βλέπω και άλλους να συμφωνούν μαζί μου:
> (πηγή· η αρχική παραπομπή χρειάζεται συνδρομή)



Ήταν και δική μου η απορία, δεν πρόλαβα να το ψάξω και πιο βαθιά, αλλά είναι οπωσδήποτε εντυπωσιακή η σύμπτωση.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2016)

Αν βρεθεί πόλη στο σημείο εκείνο, έχει δίκιο ο πιτσιρικάς όποια μέθοδο κι αν χρησιμοποίησε. Αν όχι, όχι.Αλλά έσπευσαν να θεωρήσουν όλοι ότι βρέθηκε πόλη, με βάση τις δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες.


----------



## Marinos (May 11, 2016)

Αν βρεθεί πόλη, ο πιτσιρικάς θα έχει δίκιο με τον ίδιο τρόπο που είχε δίκιο ο Κολόμβος ότι θα έβρισκε τις Ινδίες. Αλλιώς, εγώ θα φάω το πτυχίο μου όπως ο αμερικάνος την εφημερίδα του και πάμε σε έναν κόσμο πιο γοητευτικό, ίσως, αλλά όπου ξεχνάμε όσα ξέρουμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Αν βρεθεί πόλη, ο πιτσιρικάς θα έχει δίκιο με τον ίδιο τρόπο που είχε δίκιο ο Κολόμβος ότι θα έβρισκε τις Ινδίες. Αλλιώς, εγώ θα φάω το πτυχίο μου όπως ο αμερικάνος την εφημερίδα του και πάμε σε έναν κόσμο πιο γοητευτικό, ίσως, αλλά όπου ξεχνάμε όσα ξέρουμε...



Well said!


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2016)

Ασφαλώς έτσι είναι, αλλά το εύρημα μετράει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 11, 2016)

Διαφωνώ. Αν εγώ αναπτύξω μια παλαβή θεωρία και προβλέψω σωστά κάποιο γεγονός _*κατά τύχη*_, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μου αποδοθούν εύσημα. 

Το εύρημα είναι σημαντικό, αν όμως ανακαλύφθηκε _*συμπτωματικά *_και όχι λόγω σωστού σκεπτικού, το σκεπτικό είναι ανάξιο λόγου.

Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν διάβασα την είδηση και δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστός ή λάθος ήταν ο μικρός, απλώς επισημαίνω τον γενικό κανόνα που ισχύει κτγμ.


----------



## Marinos (May 11, 2016)

Εγώ είπα, χίλια μπράβο στον πιτσιρικά. Αν ήταν τριανταπέντε και όχι δεκαπέντε, δεν θα το έλεγα νομίζω.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 11, 2016)

Δεν διάβασα την αρχική πηγή, γιατί τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο, αλλά έχει ληφθεί υπόψη ότι οι αστερισμοί βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικό σημείο απ' ό,τι βρίσκονταν την εποχή των Μάγια;

Να διατυπώσω κι εγώ την διαφωνία μου σχετικά με την πιθανή ανακάλυψη. Δεν κερδίζει εύσημα για την μέθοδο της ανακάλυψης κάποιος που βρήκε κάτι τυχαία. Κερδίζει εύσημα βέβαια αν βρεθεί πόλη, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πιθανές περιοχές που πλέον μπορούν να σκαναριστούν, απλά δεν υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα να ερευνηθούν όλες, οπότε αν η μέθοδος ίσχυε θα ήταν ένας εξαιρετικός μπούσουλας.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2016)

A, OK, τώρα αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή ο μικρός έκανε μία υπόθεση, τη δοκίμασε χοντρικά με το Google Earth ή ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να έχει στη διάθεσή του ένας μικρός, και σε σημείο δυσπρόσιτο που δεν έχει εξερευνηθεί, περίπου στο σημείο που έλεγε η υπόθεσή του (με ακρίβεια κάτι δεκάδες χιλιόμετρα, υποθέτω) υπάρχουν σχηματισμοί της βλάστησης που ίσως να είναι ένδειξη ανθρώπινης παρουσίας. Αλλά κανένας δεν έχει πάει επιτόπου να δει τί είναι οι σχηματισμοί αυτοί, ούτε υπάρχουν λεπτομερέστερες αεροφωτογραφίες της περιοχής, ούτε έχουν "βρεθεί" άλλες άγνωστες πόλεις των Μάγια με την ίδια μέθοδο. 

Το ιντερνέτιο μου λέει ότι ο μικρός εξερευνητής χρησιμοποίησε τους αστερισμούς των Μάγια, όχι των ΑΗΠ, οπότε μέχρι εδώ καλά. Οι ειδικοί λένε ότι η περιοχή είναι δυσπρόσιτη και είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να γίνει αρχαιολογική αποστολή εκεί σύντομα και η ανθρώπινη κατασκευή που φαίνεται στις εικόνες είναι αγρός καλλιέργειας καλαμποκιού, εγκαταλελειμμένος για τουλάχιστον μια δεκαπενταετία και πανομοιότυπος με άλλους παραδοσιακούς αγροτικούς σχηματισμούς της κεντρικής Αμερικής, που δείχνουν το ίδιο στις δορυφορικές εικόνες.

Ο μικρός Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς δεν ήξερε μάλλον το βασικό, ότι οι πόλεις αναπτύσσονται σε περιοχές που υπάρχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα από την ύπαρξή τους το οποίο κάνει τη ζωή ευκολότερη. Και εγκαταλείπονται αντίστοιχα όταν χάνεται αυτό το πλεονέκτημα. Π.χ. σε περάσματα, φυσικά λιμάνια κλπ. Δηλαδή αν η έρευνά του έβρισκε ότι ένα αστέρι αντιστοιχεί στο κέντρο ενός καταρράκτη θα υποθέταμε ότι οι Μάγια έχτισαν πόλη μέσα στον καταρράκτη;

Οπότε θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είναι μια ακόμα περίπτωση παιδιού με επιστημονικές ανησυχίες που κάνει ό,τι κάνουν όλα τα παιδιά με επιστημονικές ανησυχίες και τα ΜΜΕ (και οι γονείς του, γιατί χωρίς αυτούς δεν θα πήγαινε παραπέρα η ιστορία) κοιτάνε να τα εκμεταλλευτούν για δημοσιότητα. 

Λέω να κοιτάξω μπας και υπάρχει κάποια σχέση μεταξύ αστερισμών και διαδρομών της αστικής συγκοινωνίας στο Λονδίνο. Απόδειξη φυσικά ότι ο δήμαρχος του Λονδίνου, υπεύθυνος της δημόσιας συγκοινωνίας, είναι αρχιερέας μυστικής οργάνωσης αστρονόμων, οι οποίοι, αντί να βάζουν τις στάσεις των λεωφορείων εκεί που εξυπηρετούν τον κόσμο, τις βάζουν εκεί που εξυπηρετούνται τα δικά τους καταχθόνια σχέδια. Είναι εμφανές άλλωστε: αντί να είναι η στάση έξω από την πόρτα μου, είναι πέντε μέτρα πιο κάτω.


----------



## Marinos (May 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το ιντερνέτιο μου λέει ότι ο μικρός εξερευνητής χρησιμοποίησε τους αστερισμούς των Μάγια, όχι των ΑΗΠ, οπότε μέχρι εδώ καλά.



Το δικό μου ιντερνέτιο λέει ότι χρησιμοποίησε τους ελληνικούς αστερισμούς. Είναι βέβαια στα γαλλικά, αλλά και ο μικρός είναι μάλλον γαλλόφωνος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 11, 2016)

Αν χρησιμοποίησε τους ελληνικούς αστερισμούς θα βρήκε ό,τι να 'ναι. Το τελευταίο πατσάρισμα έγινε από τον Πτολεμαίο, δηλαδή όχι και τόσο πρόσφατα. Έκτοτε οι αστερισμοί έχουν χοροπηδήσει, έχουν χορέψει, έχουν τσιλιμπουρδίσει μεταξύ τους στον ουρανό και είναι όλοι σε άλλες θέσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 11, 2016)

Οκέι, κατάλαβα τι έκανε. Αλλά με την μέθοδο που χρησιμοποίησε, πρακτικά θα μπορούσε να βρει πόλη οπουδήποτε. Μακάρι να μην χαθεί το παιδί σε λιακοπουλολογίες και τον πτοήσει η αρνητική δημοσιότητα που ίσως λάβει μετά απ' αυτό, γιατί φαίνεται παιδί με όρεξη και μυαλό για να γίνει πραγματικός επιστήμονας και μπράβο για την αφοσίωσή του στον στόχο του.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2016)

Σήμερα εγκρίθηκε από τη βραζιλιάνικη γερουσία η καθαίρεση και η παραπομπή της προέδρου της Βραζιλίας, Ντίλμα Ρούσεφ (είδηση στα πορτογαλικά εδώ και στα αγγλικά εδώ). Οι κατηγορίες που τη βαραίνουν είναι ότι δανείστηκε από τράπεζες του δημοσίου για να καλύψει το δημόσιο έλλειμμα με σκοπό την επανεκλογή της, σκάνδαλο στο οποίο εμπλέκεται και ο μέντοράς της, Λουίζ Λούλα, του οποίου η ίδια υπήρξε επιτελάρχης και ο οποίος την υπέδειξε ως διάδοχό του.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2016)

Η περίπτωση Γκαντουρί δεν δικαιολογείται να συμπεριλαμβάνεται κάτω από τον τίτλο "Big Science", πάντως. :)

Και με την ευκαιρία, επειδή πρόσφατα διάβαζα ενστάσεις και διαμαρτυρίες για την αντιεπιστημονικότητα (σύμφωνα με τον συγγραφέα του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου) των μεθόδων που χρησιμοποιεί η Big Science, αναρωτήθηκα και πώς να αποκαλείται άραγε στην ελληνική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2016)

Ναι, ας τα μεταφέρουμε όλα στα εφήμερα...


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2016)

Όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείς επιμελητή για τα βιβλία σου, αυτά παθαίνεις: Γκάφα ολκής Βαρουφάκη: «Πέθανε» τον Χέλμουτ Κολ - «Πάρτι» στο twitter


----------



## rogne (May 31, 2016)

Δύσκολο το βρίσκω να μην ήξερε/κοίταξε, ο ίδιος ή άλλος, αν ζει ή πέθανε ο Κολ. Πιθανότερο μού φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε η αγγλική έκφραση _turn/spin in one's grave_ σαν να μην προϋποθέτει στ' αλήθεια τάφο, σαν ξερό συνώνυμο του "φρίττω". Δεν ξέρω βέβαια ποια εκδοχή είναι χειρότερη...


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2016)

Δεν το έχω συναντήσει να λέγεται για ζωντανούς. Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό το "spin in one's grave" λέγεται μόνο για νεκρούς. Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το "someone walked over my grave" που όντως σημαίνει ανατριχιάζω;


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2016)

rogne said:


> Δύσκολο το βρίσκω να μην ήξερε/κοίταξε, ο ίδιος ή άλλος, αν ζει ή πέθανε ο Κολ. Πιθανότερο μού φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε η αγγλική έκφραση _turn/spin in one's grave_ σαν να μην προϋποθέτει στ' αλήθεια τάφο, σαν ξερό συνώνυμο του "φρίττω". Δεν ξέρω βέβαια ποια εκδοχή είναι χειρότερη...


Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ πιθανό να μην το ήξερε, δηλαδή να νόμιζε ότι ο Κολ έχει πεθάνει. Θεωρώ επίσης πιθανό να μην ήθελε επιμελητή. Δεν είναι πρωτάκουστο για συγγραφείς να μην θέλουν να τους ακουμπήσει κανείς το έργο τους, πόσο μάλλον όταν ο συγγραφεύς νομίζει πως το έργο του δεν είναι έργο αλλά Έργο.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν το έχω συναντήσει να λέγεται για ζωντανούς. Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό το "spin in one's grave" λέγεται μόνο για νεκρούς. Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με το "someone walked over my grave" που όντως σημαίνει ανατριχιάζω;


 Μα, ναι, αυτό λέει και ο rogne, ότι πιθανόν να είναι λάθος χρήση της αγγλικής έκφρασης:



rogne said:


> Δύσκολο το βρίσκω να μην ήξερε/κοίταξε, ο ίδιος ή άλλος, αν ζει ή πέθανε ο Κολ. Πιθανότερο μού φαίνεται να χρησιμοποιήθηκε η αγγλική έκφραση _turn/spin in one's grave_ *σαν να μην προϋποθέτει στ' αλήθεια τάφο, σαν ξερό συνώνυμο του "φρίττω".*





rogne said:


> ... Δεν ξέρω βέβαια ποια εκδοχή είναι χειρότερη...



Για αγγλόφωνο ή δάσκαλο αγγλικών (ή κάποιον που μοστράρει αγγλομάθεια), η δεύτερη. Για πολιτικό (ή κάποιον που πουλάει μούρη στα πολιτικά), η πρώτη. Έκαστος στο είδος του. Όπως και να 'χει, γκάφα, είτε γλωσσική είτε πραγματολογική, ότι τους έβαλε και τους δυο, ζωντανό και νεκρό, στο ίδιο σακί. Το χειρότερο θα ήταν να συμβαίνουν και τα δύο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ πιθανό να μην το ήξερε, δηλαδή να νόμιζε ότι ο Κολ έχει πεθάνει. Θεωρώ επίσης πιθανό να μην ήθελε επιμελητή. Δεν είναι πρωτάκουστο για συγγραφείς να μην θέλουν να τους ακουμπήσει κανείς το έργο τους, πόσο μάλλον όταν ο συγγραφεύς νομίζει πως το έργο του δεν είναι έργο αλλά Έργο.


 Έρο θα εννοείς, ααπητή...


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μα, ναι, αυτό λέει και ο rogne, ότι πιθανόν να είναι λάθος χρήση της αγγλικής έκφρασης:


Ναι, όμως χρησιμοποίησε σωστά την έκφραση για τον έτερο των δύο που είναι όντως πεθαμένος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, χρησιμοποίησε σωστά την αγγλική έκφραση, που είναι πασίγνωστη και ανάλογη υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά, απλώς μπέρδεψε τον πεθαμένο Χέλμουτ (Σμιτ) με τον ζωντανό (Κολ). Κάτι σε στυλ Ναόμι Κάμπελ και Ναόμι Κλάιν τού άλλου ευρυμαθέστατου.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, όμως χρησιμοποίησε σωστά την έκφραση για τον έτερο των δύο που είναι όντως πεθαμένος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, χρησιμοποίησε σωστά την αγγλική έκφραση, που είναι πασίγνωστη και ανάλογη υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά, απλώς μπέρδεψε τον πεθαμένο Χέλμουτ (Σμιτ) με τον ζωντανό (Κολ). ...



Κάτι σαν αυτό που λες σκέφτηκα κι εγώ σαν ενδεχόμενο. Ότι έβαλε την έκφραση για τον Μιτεράν που αναφέρεται πρώτος και πήρε η μπάλα (η ρημάδα η ρύμη, ένα λάθος που σε βιβλίο δεν δικαιολογείται, όμως· έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να έχει επιμέλεια) και τον Κολ. Αν ήταν ταυτόχρονα και άγνοια του ότι ο Κολ ζει ή σύγχυση του Κολ με τον Σμιτ, μόνο η νεκροψία θα το δείξει.


----------



## rogne (May 31, 2016)

Ντρέπομαι λίγο που ξεκίνησα γύρο εικασιών σχετικά με το τι έχει στο μυαλό του ο Βαρουφάκης... Πάντως σύγχυση Κολ-Σμιτ δύσκολο να έχει γίνει, ο Μιτεράν πάει πακέτο με τον Κολ σαν αρχιτέκτονες της ΕΕ. Τα υπόλοιπα στη νεκροψία, όπως το 'πε ο προλαλήσας.

ΥΓ. Για την ιστορία, στη δική μου εκδοχή όλοι στριφογυρίζουν στους τάφους τους, νεκροί και ζωντανοί: οι μεν κανονικά, οι δε απλώς φρίττουν, αλλά το ίδιο κάνει (που δεν κάνει, φυσικά).


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

Θεωρώ ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση ο Βαρουφάκης εφάρμοσε, όπως και στις οικονομικές του θεωρίες, μια ισχυρή δόση κεϊνσιανισμού, και ειδικά τη ρήση του Κέινς «Μακροπρόθεσμα θα έχουμε όλοι πεθάνει». Σε μερικά χρόνια η διατύπωση θα είναι σωστή και για τον Κολ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

Τελικά έπιασε τόπο η παρατήρηση του Kristian Niemietz και ο Βαρουφάκης έκανε τη διόρθωση στο ηλεκτρονικό βιβλίο. Τώρα λέει:

Heartbreakingly, Mitterrand’s and Kohl’s successors came up particularly short when the mother of all financial crises hit in 200S 2008, putting the euro into a tailspin eighteen months later. During the spring of 2015,1 was privileged (if that is the word) enough to sit in long meetings with them, or to listen in during teleconferences that went on until the wee hours of the morning. I can unequivocally testify: *Mitterrand would be spinning in his grave witnessing how his, and Kohl’s, heirs and successors failed to rise to the occasion once the euro crisis hit*.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=i2-NCwAAQBAJ&pg=PA86#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Palavra (Jun 1, 2016)

Το διόρθωσε, αλλά φυσικά ισχυρίζεται ότι ποτέ δεν έγινε το λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

Πώς δεν έγινε; Δηλαδή, το τυπωμένο που ανέβασε ο Niemietz τι είναι, πλαστό; Μα τι περίπτωση αυτός ο Γιάνης! Ανίκανος να παραδεχτεί ένα απλό λάθος. Με αποτέλεσμα οι διαψεύσεις του να είναι δέκα φορές χειρότερες από τα λάθη του. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=varo...v&ved=0ahUKEwib7YGfr4bNAhVCVhQKHbEhDB0QsAQIGg


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2016)

Μάλλον φταίει που έχει μάθει να νομίζει ότι οι άλλοι τρώνε κουτόχορτο, ενώ αυτός είναι η ανώτατη διάνοια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...when the mother of all financial crises hit in 200S



Αυτό το 200S είναι η αστρική ημερομηνία;


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αυτό το 200S είναι η αστρική ημερομηνία;



No, that's when the S hit the fan, in the aughts, and we've been wallowing in it ever since. The S-Day.

Γελαστή φατσούλα δε μου κάνει καρδιά να βάλω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 2, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πώς δεν έγινε; Δηλαδή, το τυπωμένο που ανέβασε ο Niemietz τι είναι, πλαστό; Μα τι περίπτωση αυτός ο Γιάνης! Ανίκανος να παραδεχτεί ένα απλό λάθος. Με αποτέλεσμα οι διαψεύσεις του να είναι δέκα φορές χειρότερες από τα λάθη του.
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=varo...v&ved=0ahUKEwib7YGfr4bNAhVCVhQKHbEhDB0QsAQIGg



Πιθανολογώ ότι δεν θυμάται κι ο ίδιος τι έγραψε, κοίταξε στην ηλεκτρονική έκδοση που στο μεταξύ είχε διορθωθεί και έφερε περήφανος το εύρημά του.


----------



## SBE (Jun 2, 2016)

Δηλαδή, αν και καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου, εφαρμόζει μηδέν επιστημονική μεθοδολογία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2016)

...
*Boxing legend Muhammad Ali - one of the world's greatest sporting figures - has died at the age of 74.*

_How Ali wanted people to remember him_

"I would like to be remembered as a man who won the heavyweight title three times, who was humorous and who treated everyone right.

"As a man who never looked down on those who looked up to him...who stood up for his beliefs...who tried to unite all humankind through faith and love.

"And if all that's too much, then I guess I'd settle for being remembered only as a great boxer who became a leader and a champion of his people. And I wouldn't even mind if folks forgot how pretty I was."






https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7005/27422516286_ce95fed527_b.jpg


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2016)

...και το διαδίκτυο συνεχίζει να εξαπολύει κατάρες εναντίον τού άκαρδου διασημοτητοφάγου 2016.


----------



## Earion (Jun 5, 2016)

*Float Like A Butterfly, Sting Like a Bee *(στο 2:00)


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
I shall be free No. 10 (_Another side of Bob Dylan,_ στο 25:18)






I was shadow-boxing earlier in the day
I figured I was ready for Cassius Clay
I said “Fee, fie, fo, fum, Cassius Clay, here I come
26, 27, 28, 29, I’m gonna make your face look just like mine
Five, four, three, two, one, Cassius Clay you’d better run
99, 100, 101, 102, your ma won’t even recognize you
14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, gonna knock him clean right out of his spleen”




Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...και το διαδίκτυο συνεχίζει να εξαπολύει κατάρες εναντίον τού άκαρδου διασημοτητοφάγου 2016.


Well, I don’t know, but I’ve been told
The streets in heaven are lined with gold


But if I go to hell, then I hope I burn well,
I'll spend my days with J.F.K., Marvin Gaye, Martha Raye, and Lawrence Welk,
And Kurt Cobain, Kojak, Mark Twain and Jimi Hendrix's poltergeist


----------



## rogne (Jun 6, 2016)

Στο πνεύμα των παραπάνω, όσοι/ες δεν έχουν δει το _When We Were Kings_, ας σπεύσουν: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xo4kp3_leon-gast-1996-when-we-were-kings-partie-1_sport


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2016)

...
*John Oliver buys and forgives $15m worth of medical debt*, The Guardian, 6-6-2016

Host of HBO’s Last Week Tonight outdoes Oprah with announcement at end of a segment on debt collectors that he has forgiven the debt of 9,000 people







Watch out, Oprah Winfrey. John Oliver, host of HBO’s Last Week Tonight, outdid TV’s biggest gift giver on Sunday when he forgave nearly $15m worth of medical debt on his show.

Oliver’s “giveaway” came at the end of a 20-minute segment on debt collectors. The segment focused on the bad actors in the industry, who buy debt from banks for cents on the dollar. These predatory collectors attempt to recoup the debt they purchased using threats and other aggressive tactics without first verifying the exact details of the debt.

“Once the company has bought your debt, whether the information is accurate or not, they are going to try to collect on it,” Oliver explained on Sunday.

“Debt-buying is a grimy business and badly needs more oversight, because as it stands any idiot can get into it. And I can prove that to you because I am an idiot and we started a debt-buying company,” said Oliver. “And it was disturbingly easy.”
Last Week Tonight spent about $50 to create a debt-acquisition company in Mississippi. The corporation’s name is Central Asset Recovery Professionals Inc – also known as Carp. According to Oliver, soon after its creation, Carp was offered a portfolio of medical debt worth $14,922,261.76 at a cost of “less than half a cent on a dollar, which is less than $60,000”.

In terms of TV giveaways the cost is far less than Oprah Winfrey’s most famous handout. In 2004, she gave all 276 members of her studio audience a Pontiac G6 sedan. “You get a car! You get a car! You get a car! Everybody gets a car!” Winfrey told the audience, at a cost nearly $8m.

But Oliver’s giveaway is likely to have a larger impact on the lives of more people. After the transaction was completed, Carp received a list of names, addresses and social security numbers of nearly 9,000 people who owed that $15m.
“We bought it, which is absolutely terrifying because it means if I wanted to, I could legally have Carp take possession of that list and have employees start calling people, turning their lives upside down over medical debt,” said Oliver.
Instead of collecting the debt, however, Last Week Tonight partnered with RIP Medical Debt charity and decided to forgive that debt.

“Thanks to this 5 June airing of the HBO comedy series, Last Week Tonight show with John Oliver, there are a lot more of us now privy to this collection industry practice and the debt treadmill it creates,” said Craig Antico, co-founder of RIP Medical Debt. [...]

As Antico points out this type of debt-buying for charity was pioneered by Rolling Jubilee, an offshoot of the Occupy Wall Street movement. In 2013, Rolling Jubilee spent $400,000 to purchase $14,734,569.87 worth of personal debt – about $13.5m of it was medical debt – before abolishing it.

“No one should have to go into debt or bankruptcy because they get sick,” Laura Hanna, an organizer with the group, said at the time. [...]

“The Rolling Jubilee doesn’t actually solve the problem. The Rolling Jubilee is a tactic and a valuable one because it exposes how debt operates,” Thomas Gokey, one of the organizers, said. “It punches a hole through the morality of debt, through this idea that you owe X amount of dollars that the 1% says you owe. In reality, that debt is worth significantly less. The 1% is selling it to each other at bargain-based prices. You don’t actually owe that.”
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2016)

Επαίσχυντος βρετανοτσολιαδισμός:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064022437016074


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2016)

Και με προφορά που θυμίζει κακό αξιωματικό της Γκεστάπο σε χολιγουντιανή ταινία. 
Αυτό κι αν δεν είναι κίνητρο για να μην ακούσουν λέξη οι Βρετανοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

Ορίστε προβλήματα που έχει ο κόσμος: 


Surging local and international demand for avocados is fuelling a crime wave in New Zealand.
Since January there have been close to 40 large-scale thefts from avocado orchards in the north island of New Zealand, with as many as 350 fruit stolen at a time.
It is suspected many more thefts have gone unreported.[...]​
Avocado shortage fuels crime wave in New Zealand


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

Χαμένοι στη μετάφραση
Η κυβέρνηση αποδίδει τις διαφορές του κυρωτικού νόμου για την πώληση του ΟΛΠ σε λάθη που αφορούσαν τη μετάφραση του κειμένου της σύμβασης παραχώρησης ανάμεσα στην Cosco και το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ.
[...]​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Όταν αγοράσει η Κύπρος τον ΟΣΕ να δω τι θα βρουν να πουν...


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2016)

*Ψηφιακή Ελλάδα, ΕΣΠΑ, κλπ.*
Δοκιμάστε να Γίνετε Συνδρομητές στο σάιτ της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών (δεν σχολιάζω την τιμή της ετήσιας συνδρομής...), και κατεβείτε αμέσως να διαβάσετε τους Όρους Χρήσης που πρέπει να αποδεχτείτε. Ψάξτε να τους βρείτε. Όταν επιτέλους τους βρείτε, καθώς και τα Προσωπικά Δεδομένα δίπλα τους, πατήστε τα αντίστοιχα λινκ και.....

Στη συνέχεια στείλτε τους ένα μήνυμα ΑΒΓ στο Επικοινωνία (για να τους περιγράψετε την εμπειρία σας) και......

Όλα αυτά διαφημίζονται με τα λόγκο της ΕΕ, της Ψηφιακής Ελλάδας και του ΕΣΠΑ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2016)

Προσοχή: Ο ιστότοπος της Εκδοτικής Αθηνών είναι αυτός:

http://www.ekdotikeathenon.gr/

Η σελίδα όπου μας έστειλες είναι σε κάποια μαύρη λίστα σύμφωνα με το wot, που καλό θα είναι να έχετε στο ιστοπλοϊκό σας.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2016)

Πραξικόπημα του στρατού αυτή τη στιγμή στην Τουρκία. Στρατιωτικές δυνάμεις έχουν καταλάβει το αεροδρόμιο της Πόλης και το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό μέγαρο στην Άγκυρα. Η κυβέρνηση αντιδρά. Ύψιστη ειρωνεία! Ο Ερντογάν, που είχε κάνει τα πάντα για να κλείσει τα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, τώρα τα χρησιμοποιεί για να καλέσει τον κόσμο να κατέβει στους δρόμους.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2016/jul/15/turkey-coup-attempt-military-gunfire-ankara


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2016)

Άλλη μια νύχτα κολλημένοι στην οθόνη. Αυτό το καλοκαίρι δείχνει ότι έχουμε απομακρυνθεί πολύ από τα καλοκαίρια που λέγονταν silly season.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2016)

Είναι δραματικό να παρακολουθείς τις εξελίξεις με συνεχείς εναλλαγές εικόνας, ιδίως αν αξιοποιήσεις τη δυνατότητα να έχεις μερικά κανάλια να μεταδίδουν ταυτόχρονα στις οθόνες του υπολογιστή. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι τον σοβαρό περιορισμό που έχουμε: δεν μπορούμε να ακούμε δύο ή τρεις να μιλούν ταυτόχρονα (κάτι βέβαια που γνωρίζουμε καλά από τις ταβέρνες).


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ταινία αμέσως:

*Χαμένος στη μετάφραση, κινέζος τουρίστας έγινε κατά λάθος πρόσφυγας*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500094705

Την άλλη είδηση της ημέρας την έχουμε δει σε αρκετές ταινίες:

*Ένοπλη ληστεία τράπεζας με ομηρεία στους Αμπελοκήπους*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500094842

Στις 13.30, τέσσερις άγνωστοι με την απειλή μακρύκανων όπλων, τους ακινητοποίησαν και υποχρέωσαν τους ταμίες να ανοίξουν τα χρηματοκιβώτια και να τους παραδώσουν άγνωστο χρηματικό ποσό. Οι ένοπλοι ανάγκασαν τους υπαλλήλους να κατέβουν στο υπόγειο, όπου βρισκόταν το χρηματοκιβώτιο, το οποίο κατάφεραν τελικά να ανοίξουν και άρπαξαν τα χρήματα που περιείχε, ενώ άδειασαν και τα ταμεία.
Στη συνέχεια, διέφυγαν πεζή και πλέον είναι σε εξέλιξη εκτενείς αστυνομικές έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό και τη σύλληψή τους. Μόνο όταν διέφυγαν οι ένοπλοι κατάφεραν οι υπάλληλοι να ειδοποιήσουν την αστυνομία. Όπως έγινε γνωστό, η Άμεση Δράση ενημερώθηκε για τη ληστεία με σημαντική καθυστέρηση, στις 16.05.​
Για το «ομηρία ή ομηρεία»:
http://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/blogs/omiria-i-omireia-43861000000

...όταν, καλή ώρα, παραδίδονται δύο τύποι σε μια λέξη, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υιοθετείται ο απλούστερος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2016)

Ο Κινέζος είχε εμπειρίες αξέχαστες και κοινωνικό τουρισμό δωρεάν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2016)

Προσέξτε τη διατύπωση:

Γυμνό υπερθέαμα πρωί-πρωί στο αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου

Ηράκλειο
Έκπληκτοι έμειναν όσοι βρέθηκαν το πρωί του Σαββάτου στο αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου, καθώς μια τουρίστρια πέταξε τα ρούχα της και έδωσε σόου χορεύοντας και κάνοντας γιόγκα.
Το περιστατικό συνέβη στον χώρο στάθμευσης των οχημάτων.
Όσοι βρέθηκαν εκείνη την ώρα στο σημείο έμειναν με το στόμα ανοιχτό. *Κάποιοι ψυχραιμότεροι κάλεσαν την αστυνομία*, σύμφωνα με το cretalive.gr, ενώ πολλοί ήταν εκείνοι που απαθανάτισαν τις στιγμές με βίντεο και φωτογραφίες.
Λίγες ώρες νωρίτερα, ένας νεαρός πέταξε τα ρούχα του και έτρεχε γυμνός στην αίθουσα αναχωρήσεων, κάνοντας και πάλι άνω κάτω το αεροδρόμιο.
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500100458​
Όπου η λέξη «ψύχραιμος» βρίσκει την αρχική ετυμολογική σημασία της, του ψυχρόαιμου, που δεν ανάβει το αίμα του.

Ευτυχώς κάποιοι άλλοι «απαθανάτισαν τις στιγμές». Αναζητούνται τα βίντεο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2016)

*Tο Spotify και το SoundCloud «σε προχωρημένες συνομιλίες συγχώνευσης»*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500104759

Άντε με το καλό και σε ανώτερα. Εμένα με έχει σώσει το Spotify, ξέρω κι άλλους που βολεύονται αν και δεν ανήκω σε κοινότητες ούτε ακολουθώ φίλους, και ξέρω και κάποιον που πληρώνει συνδρομή για να μην ακούει διαφημίσεις. Θα το κάνω κι εγώ όταν θα μεγαλώσω.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2016)

Θυμάστε τους κακούς οιωνούς με τους οποίους ξεκίνησε αυτή η χρονιά;



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...και το διαδίκτυο συνεχίζει να εξαπολύει κατάρες εναντίον τού άκαρδου διασημοτητοφάγου 2016.



Τελικά το MMXVI αποδείχθηκε ανώτερο των προσδοκιών απ' αυτήν την πλευρά, και μάλλον θα το θυμόμαστε για καιρό ως χρονιά-ορόσημο, για διάφορους λόγους. Αν κάποιοι όμως βιάζονται να ξεφορτωθούν τούτο το _anno horriblis_ και να προχωρήσουν με περισσότερη αισιοδοξία στο 2017... Υπάρχει και γι' αυτό φάρμακο:

*The Pessimist’s Guide to 2017* (_Bloomberg_)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2016)

Είδα την εισαγωγή τους στον οδηγό του 2016 και αποφάσισα να μη διαβάσω του 2017. 

Oil prices soar after Islamic State destroys facilities across the Middle East. Angela Merkel is forced to resign, throwing the European Union into disarray. The dollar slumps as Russian and Iranian hackers team up to launch cyber-attacks on U.S banks. Bloomberg News asked dozens of former and current diplomats, geopolitical strategists, security consultants, and economists to identify the possible worst-case scenarios, based on current global conflicts, that concern them most heading into 2016.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 18, 2017)

Σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα για τη χρονιά που πέρασε, υπενθυμίζοντάς σου ότι τα πράγματα πάντα θα μπορούσαν να είναι και χειρότερα. :)

Αλλάζοντας θέμα, διαβάζω ότι ο ιδρυτής ενός δημοφιλούς ιστότοπου για ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους στη Σουηδία καταδικάστηκε πρόσφατα για παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Ομολογώ ότι δεν περίμενα να το τραβήξουν τόσο.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2018)

...
*Coming home after 130 years*
BBC News, Jessica Bateman, Chania, Greece

When a Syrian stonemason and his family were granted asylum in Greece last year they immediately made their way to the island of Crete - completing a journey begun by their great-grandparents 130 years ago.

Entering a small shop in Chania, on Crete's north-west coast, Ahmed began to introduce himself. The owner looked at him open-mouthed. He understood what Ahmed was saying, but some of the words he was using were unfamiliar and old-fashioned, and others he didn't understand at all. It was as though Ahmed had arrived not just from Syria, but from another age.
"He could not believe that someone was still speaking the old language today," says Ahmed.

Ahmed, 42, was speaking in a version of the Cretan dialect he had learned from his parents, growing up in a village in northern Syria in the 1970s and 80s. His parents had spent all their lives in Syria - but some members of the previous generation had been born in Crete and, living together as exiles, they had kept Cretan culture alive.
[...]


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2018)

Ναι, η Χαμιντιέ!

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χαμιντιέ


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2018)

...
*Meraki: will the new hygge make you happier (and save time getting dressed)?*

Move over lagom, còsagach and ikigai. Another self-help concept, this time borrowed from Greece, is here – and being used to sell us clothes

If we have learned anything from lagom, còsagach and ikigai – self-help concepts borrowed from the rituals and perspective of other countries – it’s that heavy is the head that wears hygge’s crown.

Many words have tried to capitalise on the success of the Danish art of enjoying life’s pleasures and feeling content. Lagom, a Swedish word that effectively means everything in moderation, got close but has since petered out. The rest are long forgotten.

Now, there’s a new contender. It’s been a good few months since we found a word from another language that doesn’t translate exactly, describes a lifestyle which, though desirable, is impossible to assimilate, and which we have co-opted and mispronounced until it entered the everyday vernacular – but not before selling a few million cosy rugs in the process.
If you haven’t heard of meraki yet, you may have seen it without realising. It’s a Greek adjective that loosely means doing something with love, brio and care – but it’s also a festival in St Albans, a few beauty salons in the UK, half a dozen Greek restaurants, a Danish lifestyle and skincare brand, and now a clothing line of elevated basics from Amazon.
[...]
https://www.theguardian.com/fashion...ake-you-happier-and-save-time-getting-dressed


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 21, 2018)

Όπως έγραφα και πριν χρόνια, στη Γαλλία μπορείς να είσαι μόνον Γάλλος — ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2018)

Εμένα δεν με έπεισε η προσπάθεια του παρουσιαστή να βγει από πάνω. Ήταν υποχρεωμένος μάλλον από το νομικό τμήμα του καναλιού να ζητήσει συγγνώμη. Ας το έκανε να τελειώνει. 
Και φυσικά η ομάδα της Γαλλίας αποτελείται από Γάλλους πολίτες, πού είναι το περίεργο; Στο κάτω κάτω ο Γάλλος φορολογούμενος πληρώνει την ομάδα ΚΑΙ χρηματοδοτεί τον αθλητισμό σε μικρές ηλικίες, κι έτσι τους ανακαλύψανε όλους αυτούς ότι ήταν ταλέντα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2018)

Ρηχό τον βρήκα.

Και ενώ δίνει την πειστική απάντηση για την αντίδραση του πρέσβη στην αρχή, συνεχίζει πολλή ώρα χωρίς λόγο.

Πρόσεξα όμως ότι στους υπότιτλους την Αφρικανοσύνη τη γράφουνε Africaness και όχι Africanness όπως θα περίμενα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2018)

Ο Trevor Noah απευθύνεται σε κοινό που τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια έχει συνηθίσει τον όρο African-American, αλλά και γενικότερα επιχειρεί να δει το ζήτημα από την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού και να κάνει την παρλάτα του τέτοια που να ταιριάζει στο ύφος του Comedy Central.

Στη σημαντική διάλεξή του για τα 100 χρόνια από τη γέννηση του Νέλσον Μαντέλα, ο Ομπάμα είπε σε κάποιο σημείο:

And it is a truth that, by the way, when embraced, actually delivers practical benefits, since it insures that a society can draw upon the talents and energy and skill of all its people. And, if you doubt that, just ask the French football team that just won the World Cup. Because not all of those folks look like Gauls to me. But they’re French. They’re French.
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-nelson-mandela-lecture-barack-obama-johannesburg


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2018)

Kαι έτσι χάνει μια ευκαιρία να μάθει το κοινό του ότ δεν είναι όλες οι χώρες έτσι. 
Όπως δεν είναι έτσι ούτε η χώρα καταγωγής του Νόα. 

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται και τόση πολλή φιλοσοφία. Οπως λέω και πιο πάνω, το νομικό τμήμα του καναλιού του είπε ότι πρέπει να ζητήσει συγγνώμη στην εκπομπή του. Το έκανε, αλλά αντί μετά να παέι σε άλλο θέμα, προτίμησε να δείξει ότι δεν του άρεσε που ζήτησε συγγνώμη.
Έχει ακόμα πολλά καρβέλια να φάει μέχρι να γίνει καλός στο είδος του. Βλέπεις δεν είναι μόνο να λες αστεία στην κάμερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2018)

SBE said:


> Όπως δεν είναι έτσι ούτε η χώρα καταγωγής του Νόα.


Εντάξει τώρα, αλλά μην λέμε κι ό,τι να 'ναι — κάλλιστα κάποιος μπορεί να λέει ότι είναι Greek South African στη Νότια Αφρική.

Και το ότι «δεν είναι όλες οι χώρες σαν τις ΗΠΑ» δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να τις σχολιάσεις ή επικρίνεις. Ιδίως όταν, όπως η Γαλλία, έχουν τη λογική ή-Γάλλος-και-μόνο-Γάλλος-ή-τίποτα-αν-θες-να-είσαι-εδώ, φίλος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2018)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, το πρόβλημά σου Ζαζ είναι ότι η Γαλλία θεωρεί όλους τους πολίτες της Γάλλους και τίποτα άλλο. 
Απ’ όσο ξερω από φιλους που ζουν εκεί, η Γαλλια δεν απαγορεύει στους ελληνικής καταγωγής πολίτες της να λένε ότι είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής, να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε ελληνικό σχολείο τα Σάββατα ή να μιλάνε ελληνικά μεταξύ τους. Επομένως δεν θα πρέπει να απαγορεύει και σε άλλους Γάλλους οποιασδήποτε άλλης καταγωγής να κάνουν το ίδιο. Επομένως πού ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα; 

Μάλιστα μου φαίνεται ότι πολύ καλύτερα το χειρίζονται στο ζήτημα οι Γάλλοι από τους Γερμανούς π.χ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Και το ότι «δεν είναι όλες οι χώρες σαν τις ΗΠΑ» δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να τις σχολιάσεις ή επικρίνεις. Ιδίως όταν, όπως η Γαλλία, έχουν τη λογική ή-Γάλλος-και-μόνο-Γάλλος-ή-τίποτα-αν-θες-να-είσαι-εδώ, φίλος.



Εγώ πάντως είμαι πολύ υπέρ των Γάλλων σ' αυτό. Η κοινωνία τους δεν είναι ιδανική, αλλά σίγουρα είναι εν γένει ανοιχτή και προοδευτική, παρά το σχετικά πρόσφατο αποικιοκρατικό παρελθόν της και παρά τη Λεπέν. 

Διαφωνώ και γενικά με τον Νόα εδώ και, αντί άλλου επιχειρήματος, θα αναφέρω τριβιδάκι από τη σουηδική κοινωνία, όπως μου το έχει αφηγηθεί ελληνοσουηδός φίλος.

Εκεί λοιπόν έχουν πολλούς μαύρους μετανάστες από την Αφρική, που έχουν ενταχθεί κανονικά στη σουηδική κοινωνία, πολλοί/-ές από τους/τις οποίους/-ες κάνουν σχέσεις με ντόπιους. Θεωρείται λοιπόν τεράστιο φο πα, ικανό να κάνει την παρέα σου να μη σου μιλάει, αν πεις «Α, περιμένουμε την Ίνγκα με τον φίλο της, που είναι μαύρος/από τη Νιγηρία κ.λπ.».

Κοινώς, δίνουμε συνεχώς τόσες μάχες να γίνει το χρώμα του δέρματος κάτι δευτερεύον, που δεν θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί, καθώς οι άνθρωποι θα είναι όλοι ίσοι και θα έχουμε αχρωματοψία, καθώς δεν θα μας νοιάζει αν ο άλλος είναι μαύρος ή κίτρινος (αρκεί να μην είναι Πορτοκαλής), ας μην ξαναρχίζουμε πάλι απ' την αρχή.

Και μην έρθεις, Ζάζουλα, να μου πεις για πολιτική ορθότητα που έχει παραγίνει. Δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα οι άνθρωποι στο σημείο να αναφέρουμε το χρώμα κάποιου με σκοπό άλλο από το να μεταφέρουμε, μαζί μ' αυτό, στον συνομιλήτή μας, στερεότυπα και προκαταλήψεις που συνδέονται μ' αυτό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 16, 2020)

*Students escape gym as microburst tears down wall* (_BBC_)

Περίεργο φαινόμενο κι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Περίεργο φαινόμενο κι αυτό.



Έχει ορολογία εκεί μέσα... να μας πάρει και να μας σηκώσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2020)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> *Students escape gym as microburst tears down wall* (_BBC_)
> 
> Περίεργο φαινόμενο κι αυτό.


Στην πρώτη ανάγνωση θεώρησα ότι κάποιος μάικρομπερστ έκλαιγε σε κάποιο τείχος δακρύων ξερωγώ. :s


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 19, 2020)

Τυπικό εβραϊκό όνομα το «Μάικρομπερστ».


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2020)

Το βάζω εδώ με την ελπίδα να είναι εφήμερο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 21, 2020)

Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται η εξήγηση του αινιγματικού (και οπωσδήποτε προφητικού) μηνύματος «covfefe»...


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2020)

Ναι! Ήταν μόνο για τους μυημένους... 

"It's time to nuke this place down." "What's the code?" "*covfefe*."

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=covfefe


Υ.Γ Αυτό που δεν έγινε όμως ευρύτερα γνωστό είναι ότι *υπάρχει *Covfefe.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVFEFE_Act


----------



## anepipsogos (Mar 21, 2020)

"κοβ-ιδιώτης", λοιπόν: αυτός που δεν του κόβει...


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2020)

...
"Sexual health is an important part of our overall health. However, sex can be complicated in the time of COVID-19, especially for those without an intimate partner in their household or whose sexual partner is at higher risk for COVID-19. Like other activities during COVID-19 that involve physical closeness, there are some things you can do to minimize the risk of getting infected and spreading the virus.

The lowest risk sexual activity during COVID-19 involves yourself alone.
..."

~ Dr. Theresa Tam, Canada's Chief Public Health Officer, Ottawa, ON, September 2, 2020


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2020)

...
Στους γονείς οφείλουν το ζην, στους δασκάλους το ευ ζην, στο σχολείο το βυζίν.


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2020)

...
Countdown’s resident lexicographer Susie Dent has testified to the effectiveness of *lalochezia*, or “the use of swearing to alleviate stress and frustration”, after discovering that her new book Word Perfect was printed with a host of typos.




Spoiler



Dent said on Thursday that she had just found out that the initial printing of Word Perfect, which is described by its publisher as a “brilliant linguistic almanac”, had been completed using an early version of the text. “I’m so sorry about this. I’ll be in touch as soon as I can with details on how we’re going to fix it,” said Dent on Twitter, where she described herself as “gutted” over the error.

Her publisher John Murray also apologised. “We’re very sorry that, due to a printing error, early copies of Word Perfect are not word perfect. We’re taking urgent steps to recall these copies, reprint and resolve this swiftly,” it said, adding that customers needing a replacement should get in touch. However, copies have already made it to many UK bookshops.

Dent told the Times: “I just opened it up and saw there was something wrong in the acknowledgments. And then I had to close it because I felt a bit sick. There are quite a few errors. I haven’t counted them and I don’t really want to.”

Dent has appeared in the Channel 4 quiz show Countdown’s Dictionary Corner since 1992. In Word Perfect, she provides the stories behind a word for every day of the year, from why May Day became a distress call, to the meaning of “snaccident” – unintentionally eating a whole packet of biscuits.


 https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...-book-word-perfect-printed-with-host-of-typos

The root of the Ancient Greek _λάλος (lálos), λαλέω (laléō), λαλιά (laliá)_ + the English -chezia [representing the Ancient Greek _χέζω (khézō, _“I defecate”) + -ῐ́ᾱ (-íā, “-ia”, suffix forming abstract nouns)]
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lalochezia

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ξεχέζω&sin=all

λαλοχεσία ή λαλοχεζία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2020)

daeman said:


> λαλοχεσία ή λαλοχεζία;



Δηλαδή, δεν μας φτάνει η λογοδιάρροια και η ακράτεια γλώσσας, πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε και λαλοχέσιμο; (Λαλοχεσία, αν πρέπει.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2020)

nickel said:


> (Λαλοχεσία, αν πρέπει.)



Κι εγώ έτσι λέω. Αν και συχνά δεν είναι σκέτη λαλοχεσία αλλά μαζί με γλωσσολαλία:


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2020)

Μυστηριώδης μονόλιθος ανακαλύφθηκε στη Γιούτα, την ώρα που μετρούσαν πρόβατα από ελικόπτερο.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/nov/24/monolith-utah-theories-what-is-it-mystery
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/monolith-found-utah/

Ο Άρθουρ Κλαρκ και ο Στάνλεϊ Κιούμπρικ χαμογελάνε από ψηλά.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331162762777665538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331219587334090752


----------



## Marinos (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332971443580268545


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2020)

Marinos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332971443580268545



Pole position (should be in Poland, though):





Meanwhile, at the South Pole:


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2020)

Beep beep!


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2020)

"A Vogon poetry reading shall accompany your final moments."





crossworlding


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2020)

McDonald’s Selling ‘Spam Burger’ Topped With Oreo Cookie Crumbs In China​The bizarre sandwich is made of two slices of Spam, Oreo cookies, and is topped with mayonnaise.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2021)

Να και μια πρακτικά ωφέλιμη χρήση για μιμίδιο: 
Bernie Sanders turns inauguration meme into sweatshirt for charity​


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2021)

Κι ενώ καράβια σφήνωσαν, μαούνες εμαγκώσαν.

Yorkshire holds its breath as main shipping route of flat caps, whippets and ale is blocked. Ernie Slatherswaite, Master of the vessel told us 'One minute we were fine then a small gust of wind took us.
Yorkshire is set to lose upwards of £3.67 a day until the carnage is cleared, which according to Our Uncle Eric in the pub, could take weeks.





https://www.facebook.com/rafbanter


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2021)

Το Oia Sunrise εικονογραφεί το "New Words: extractive tourism"








New words – 12 April 2021


extractive tourism noun [U] UK /ɪkˈstræk.tɪv.ˈtʊə.rɪ.zᵊm/ US /ɪkˈstræk.tɪv.ˈtʊr.ɪ.zᵊm/ the situation when too many people visit a place on holiday, so that life is made difficult or impossible for …




dictionaryblog.cambridge.org


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2021)

*Biden administration commits to waiving vaccine patent protections *(The Washington Post, May 5, 2021)





Η κυβέρνηση Μπάιντεν δεσμεύεται να άρει την προστασία από τα διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας για τα εμβόλια (κατά της CoVid-19)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2022)

daeman said:


> Το βάζω εδώ με την ελπίδα να είναι εφήμερο.


Τελικά ήταν... Όλες οι παλιές φωτογραφίες του φόρουμ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Τελικά ήταν... Όλες οι παλιές φωτογραφίες του φόρουμ.



Ήταν εφήμερο, και η εικόνα και ο όρος που απεικόνιζε τελικά. Μέχρι το επόμενο τέτοιο νταβαντούρι, βέβαια.

Όπως και όλες οι παλιές φωτογραφίες του φόρουμ, καλά το λες. Αυτή όμως βρήκα ποια ήταν:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2022)

*European Parliament interpreters call off strike* (_Politico_)

Interpreters walked off the (virtual) job in June in protest of problems that arose due to MEPs teleworking during the pandemic. With lawmakers calling into meetings from cars, restaurants and other places with poor connections and sound quality, interpreters complained of deteriorating health, saying they were suffering from tinnitus, insomnia, nausea and vision issues, among other problems.

Since June, the interpreters have refused to interpret members who dialed in to meetings remotely, though they continued to work on in-person addresses.

Under the interim deal struck on Monday, hybrid meetings will now be fully interpreted — as long as all speakers have adequate image and sound quality. Lawmakers and European commissioners have also received professional-grade microphones to improve their audio, and MEPs have been issued guidelines for remote working and warned that if they don’t adhere to them, they could be cut off from interpretation.


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2022)

Ετοιμάζεται η νέα ταινία της Warner Bros, που θα παιχτεί το καλοκαίρι. Στο μεταξύ δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία το τρέιλερ:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ετοιμάζεται η νέα ταινία της Warner Bros, που θα παιχτεί το καλοκαίρι. Στο μεταξύ δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία το τρέιλερ:


Πες μου ότι θα έχει και Aqua!
_Δεν γίνεται_ να μην έχει Aqua!


----------

